# Mass Effect 3 [Spiderman > Reapers]



## Velocity (Dec 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 10, 2010)

I assume it will have online multiplayer.  I also assume they will dumb it down a bit more for casuals.  Likely they will also add more "Love scene" scenarios for neckbeards who have never touched a girl in their life.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 10, 2010)

FUCK BEAT ME TO IT.

*Spoiler*: __ 



whore


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just saw this..mother of God.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2010)

I just JIZZED IN MY PANTS.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2010)

So..Earth..
*Spoiler*: __ 



IS BURNING? 


That's a big spoiler in the description goddamnit..


----------



## TSC (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope this one release a book artbook just like the first one(2nd one fail to do so)

the concept arts alone is amazing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

TSC said:


> Hope this one release a book artbook just like the first one(2nd one fail to do so)
> 
> the concept arts alone is amazing.



i hope they warn us about the spoilers this time...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2010)

That's just as big a spoiler as when they told us that Shepard died...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2010)

FUCK YOU REAPERS.

Not my planet.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I assume it will have online multiplayer.  I also assume they will dumb it down a bit more for casuals.  Likely they will also add more "Love scene" scenarios for neckbeards who have never touched a girl in their life.



Then you'll buy it day 1 eh? 

Seriously tho can't wait, want to see a full on trailer now.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 10, 2010)

ME3 on ps3 = no ME2 save import so the story would not change ?


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2010)

I work for Bioware and I have come here to confirm that there will be no Mass Effect 3 and we will skip directly to Mass Effect 4 coming out 20never20.


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 10, 2010)

ME3, fuck yes. It'd better have a good story like the first game bioware


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 10, 2010)

Mass Effect 3 briefly appeared on the EA store, only to be quickly removed....


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> ME3 on ps3 = no ME2 save import so the story would not change ?



Mass Effect 2 is coming to the PS3 in January.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

u still dont get  me1 muwhahahaha


----------



## Proxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking forward to continuing the fight. Please keep Jack


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

they all need to stay


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2010)

MOTHER OF GOD. YES. FUCK YES. 

I WANT SO HARD.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> u still dont get  me1 muwhahahaha



Seriously, how old are you? What's wrong with a good game reaching more players? And PS3 players will get to make all the major choices from ME1, so it's great for them.

Anyway, good news, I was looking forward to hearing about ME3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Seriously, how old are you? What's wrong with a good game reaching more players? And PS3 players will get to make all the major choices from ME1, so it's great for them.
> 
> Anyway, good news, I was looking forward to hearing about ME3.



1. of all it was  a joke so take ur panties out of your crack

2. so what  u get a shitty rinkidink "cutscene" you don't get the full game, u dont get the full story, you dont get it complete

3. whats wrong is it was one of the Must get  games for the 360, now its merely a multiplatform game ,it takes away the shine


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 11, 2010)

guys do you think we will see ashley or kaiden in ME3 again ?
im pretty sure they will come back, for something... a cutscene at least


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd like to know if the Reapers intend to simply destroy the humans or... collect them. Also, seeing as I have a Human council on the Citadel, it shouldn't be too difficult to convince them to help.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> ME3 on ps3 = no ME2 save import so the story would not change ?



No, I think Mass Effect 2 was put on the PS3 with an interactive comic that goes over all the major decisions of the first game soley for the purpose of save transfer for Mass Effect 3.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> guys do you think we will see ashley or kaiden in ME3 again ?
> im pretty sure they will come back, for something... a cutscene at least



SHUT YOUR FOUL MOUTH!  
KAIDAN WILL RETURN AS PARTY MEMBER!  


Also I want to repost this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2010)

I just met kaidan in ME2

what a jerk.

inb4 party member that died in ME1 get resurrected by reapers as enemy.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 11, 2010)

Kaidan


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kaidan is awesome.  


Im having a hard time deciding which game to inport to ME3. The one where I romance Kaidan and no one in ME2, or the one where I romance Kaidan and then Garrus in ME2. Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

do the one with garrus, 

kaiden cheated on you boss, Garrus will never let you down


----------



## Alice (Dec 11, 2010)

So we actually do get to land on mother Earth ?

They'd better do some...interesting human party-members in this one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

you gotta problem with jack?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> So we actually do get to land on mother Earth ?
> They'd better do some...interesting human party-members in this one.


I knew we were going to earth in ME3 but I didn't think Earth will be the main focus. This is actually pretty exciting. :33 

I just want the all the teammates in ME1 back as party members. THEN I don't care who ever else they put in your team.. or take way.  



Zen-aku said:


> do the one with garrus,
> kaiden cheated on you boss, Garrus will never let you down


 Kaidan didn't cheat, he thought Shepard was dead. I might actually do the one with Garrus anyways.. because... _DRAMA_.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan didn't cheat, he though Shepard was dead. I might actually do the one with Garrus anyways.. because... _DRAMA_.



Liara and ashley waited and were still mourning


----------



## Alice (Dec 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> you gotta problem with jack?


I got problem with Jacob no racist  and Ashley...if they bring her back 



The Boss said:


> I knew we were going to earth in ME3 but I didn't think Earth will be the main focus. This is actually pretty exciting. :33
> 
> I just want the all the teammates in ME1 back as party members. THEN I don't care who ever else they put in your team.. or take way.


Last battleground will be Earth 

Don't you want any from ME2...not even Thane?  I'm cool with ME1 teammates as long as they gimme Wrex and Kaidan. And Tali plox :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Liara and ashley waited and were still mourning


Well shit.  Hmmm.. touche. 



Alice said:


> Last battleground will be Earth
> 
> Don't you want any from ME2...not even Thane?  I'm cool with ME1 teammates as long as they gimme Wrex and Kaidan. And Tali plox :33


GLORIOUS EARTH. 

 No... Thane is dying. Let him rest in peace.  All I want is Kaidan, Wrex, and Garrus as party member. If they deliver and give me them 3.. Game of the millennium, all millenniums. :33


----------



## Alice (Dec 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> GLORIOUS EARTH.
> 
> No... Thane is dying. Let him rest in peace.  All I want is Kaidan, Wrex, and Garrus as party member. If they deliver and give me them 3.. Game of the millennium, all millenniums. :33


Next thing you know Project Lazarus goes into mass production  Yes Wrex definitely. Tank bred krogan thing lacked wisdom and sexy scar  

Speaking of which....Liara is the only unkillable party member, and now as a Shadow Broker she will probably stay off the team


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> Next thing you know Project Lazarus goes into mass production  Yes Wrex definitely. Tank bred krogan thing lacked wisdom and sexy scar
> 
> Speaking of which....Liara is the only unkillable party member, and now as a Shadow Broker she will probably stay off the team



.. hey don't say that. Bioware might pull some dumb shit like that.  

Liara is ok... Im indifferent if she joins your party or not. As long as they don't Lazarus project on Ashley then yeah. All is good and gravy :33


----------



## Alice (Dec 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .. hey don't say that. Bioware might pull some dumb shit like that.
> 
> Liara is ok... Im indifferent if she joins your party or not. As long as they don't Lazarus project on Ashley then yeah. All is good and gravy :33


Dear BioWare, don't listen to me 

But have you played Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC?  Fuckin win  And damn I wish they brought wider variety of abilities back. I mean what the shit, ammo counts as a special power, lol.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> Dear BioWare, don't listen to me
> 
> But have you played Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC?  Fuckin win  And damn I wish they brought wider variety of abilities back. I mean what the shit, ammo counts as a special power, lol.



Yeah I did. :33 Best DLC. I'm actuallly impress with how Bioware is improving their gameplay/cut scene/story along the way. It's going along well for Mass Effect... not so much for Dragon Age.  I lol'd about the ammo thing too.


----------



## Alice (Dec 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah I did. :33 Best DLC. I'm actuallly impress with how Bioware is improving their gameplay/cut scene/story along the way. It's going along well for Mass Effect... not so much for Dragon Age.  I lol'd about the ammo thing too.


My thoughts exactly. Overlord was very good too, but that hovercraft was annoying as fuck.

Have you seen latest DA2 developer's diary?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2010)

Oy I like the hammerhead


its atleast shitloads better than the mako


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> My thoughts exactly. Overlord was very good too, but that hovercraft was annoying as fuck.
> 
> Have you seen latest DA2 developer's diary?


The last thing I saw on DA was that one trailer they tried to hype up DA2 and it actually killed my boner for the game...  



Vegitto-kun said:


> Oy I like the hammerhead
> its atleast shitloads better than the mako


Hammerhead is alright. Better than the mako... I guess. The "free" DLC that came with the hammerhead was shit though.


----------



## Sindri (Dec 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oy I like the hammerhead
> 
> 
> its atleast shitloads better than the mako



Yeah, it's just a shame a gentle breeze is enough to blow it up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2010)

I want to see what the uber-collectors edition is/if they do decide to have one.  I would be willing to drop the extra cash for it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 11, 2010)

Mass Effect 3 - London


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 11, 2010)

*Sick Trailer, Bioware! Sick Trailer!*

Now, let's change the channel and stop watching this crap.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

WOAR MRY GROSH! THAT TRAILER WAS SO SHORT BUT SO EPIC!

KILLING REAPERS ON EARTH WEWT! 




Let London burn though.....


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 11, 2010)

It was officially revealed, releasing in the Holiday season next year.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

*OMG! I LOVE IT!!! YES!!!! MOOOAR!!! *


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

:WOW Confirmed Bitches!


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

HYPE BITCHES!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Jesus Christ..that was awesome..


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcQvjTcxY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hollidays 2011, that's freaking awesome. Thats less then 2 years after Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

holy shit you work fast


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 11, 2010)

London's burning...again. 

I'm syked!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcQvjTcxY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn, I need to see more, now!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Holy feck..the voice of the guy..

Is..is that Simon Pegg ?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy feck..the voice of the guy..
> 
> Is..is that Simon Pegg ?



I hope he is a party member.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 11, 2010)

Cant Wait


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Pegg? 

Shit just got real.


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 11, 2010)

Big Ben is still standing!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Big Ben is still standing!



not for long


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> not for long



Goddamnit that was my line!


----------



## DeLarge (Dec 11, 2010)

We already knew what the premise of the third game would be...Earth attacked >>> Shepard gathers the united races for the final showdown on Earth...You will prolly have to settle numerous rivalries between certain races like :

Geth vs Quarians
Krogans vs Mordin's race ( kinda forgot the name )
Rachni vs Everyone ( IF you chose to save the queen )

All the races will direct a final assault on the reapers and the final battle takes place on a burning Terra...No surprise here , i'm actually more interested in the party members


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like Earth is really paying for it when the trailer narrator said he didn't know what Reapers were.

Damn Council! I let them live though.......and I let them know how much I saved their asses every chance I get.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah yes, "REAPERS."


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 11, 2010)

Holy shitballs!! Teaser was freaking epic!! I don't think my PC is gonna handle this game though, I'll probably have to get it for the PS3 and that means no imported savegames


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 11, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Holy shitballs!! Teaser was freaking epic!! I don't think my PC is gonna handle this game though, I'll probably have to get it for the PS3 and that means no imported savegames



Well, ME2 is coming to PS3 and you'll be able to make the decisions from ME1. So, in short, you'll have imported saves from ME2.


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 11, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Well, ME2 is coming to PS3 and you'll be able to make the decisions from ME1. So, in short, you'll have imported saves from ME2.



Yeah but that means that I have to buy ME2 for the PS3 too and while it's a fantastic game I don't think I'm gonna spend another 60 euros to buy it a second time. Or maybe I can rent it, hm...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

or you could just get it for the 360


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 11, 2010)

^ don't have one


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 11, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Yeah but that means that I have to buy ME2 for the PS3 too and while it's a fantastic game I don't think I'm gonna spend another 60 euros to buy it a second time. Or maybe I can rent it, hm...



True, rent it, or but it a few months before ME3 comes out, when the price will have dropped drastically.



Zen-aku said:


> or you could just get it for the 360



He probably doesn't have a 360, which is why he brought up the issue of the save games on PS3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

i had stavrakas confused with one of the guys who has both


----------



## Wan (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

For serious guys, I can't fucking wait.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 11, 2010)

... Man next year is gonna be sooo wild. 

Mass Effect 3!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

SO MANY SAVES TO IMPORT!

SO MANY DECISIONS TO BE MADE!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

I know.... man I just hope they will deliver. So fucking excited.  

This makes me want to makea new character and replay the fuck out of ME1 and ME2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I know.... man I just hope they will deliver. So fucking excited.
> 
> This makes me want to makea new character and replay the fuck out of ME1 and ME2.



way  ahead of you, i just made a shepard that looks like the Rock


----------



## Vai (Dec 12, 2010)

clearly, everyone in earth is imagining things.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 12, 2010)

The spoilers leading up to the release of it are going to be agonizing.

Oh, and could anyone make out what it was that the sniper guy shot? It looked humanoid to me, so I'm guessing Husk or some evolution of it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2010)

FFLN said:


> The spoilers leading up to the release of it are going to be agonizing.
> 
> Oh, and could anyone make out what it was that the sniper guy shot? It looked humanoid to me, so I'm guessing Husk or some evolution of it.



i thought it was a turrian at first


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2010)

didnt the trailer say they didnt know who they were?

couldnt it just be a different race?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought it was a Turian too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Oh, and could anyone make out what it was that the sniper guy shot? It looked humanoid to me, so I'm guessing Husk or some evolution of it.



I'm guessing Husk.  With 9,000,000 dead humans, that's a lot of Husk material right there.




Lord Genome said:


> didnt the trailer say they didnt know who they were?
> 
> couldnt it just be a different race?



Remember, the Council refused to acknowledge the existence of the Reapers, so I doubt that knowledge of what Reapers and Husks look like is common knowledge.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 12, 2010)

havent played ME1 or ME2 yet, but the hype around this game makes me want to, do you you guys think i should get both, or just pickup from ME2 ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2010)

if you can get both you get both

they didn't work so hard to make it so u can transfer save files just so you can "go pfft ill just play the second one"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2010)

I can imagine that the 1st half of MEIII is gonna focus on the soldier in the Trailer then Sheppard will arive then shit will really hit the fan.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 12, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> havent played ME1 or ME2 yet, but the hype around this game makes me want to, do you you guys think i should get both, or just pickup from ME2 ?



If you can get ME1, definitely play it first. Makes ME2 a much better experience.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> havent played ME1 or ME2 yet, but the hype around this game makes me want to, do you you guys think i should get both, or just pickup from ME2 ?



Get both.  Definitely worth it.  




Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I can imagine that the 1st half of MEIII is gonna focus on the soldier in the Trailer then Sheppard will arive then shit will really hit the fan.



If they do that, then I will be very disappointed.  I didn't spend hours and hours in the first two games making my own Shepard only to see him in half of the last game.

Maybe having the new soldier as a new party member and play as him for a few missions will be okay.  But not for half of the game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 


I wonder if the overlord project I let run in ME2 will be of any help


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> if you can get both you get both





Koppachino said:


> If you can get ME1, definitely play it first. Makes ME2 a much better experience.





forgotten_hero said:


> Get both.  Definitely worth it.



yea todays my birthday, so i should be getting bday cash, ill get both =)


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

I bet that thing the soldier killed was the indoctrinated turian councillor from  ME1

reapers: now we attack earth

councillor: ah yes "Earth"

reapers:


----------



## Pipe (Dec 12, 2010)

holy shit I just saw the trailer and now I'm fucking hyped can't gotta start saving money for the game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2010)

I need to convince my friend not to quit his job at GameStop until after I can get him to give me his employee discount to pre-order the game.

And since I was nice to Conrad in a bunch of my playthroughs, I want to see if he will actually fight this time.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

food for thought


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 12, 2010)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcQvjTcxY0[/YOUTUBE]



Guy Fawkes would be proud...


----------



## left4lol (Dec 12, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Holy shitballs!! Teaser was freaking epic!! I don't think my PC is gonna handle this game though, I'll probably have to get it for the PS3 and that means no imported savegames


Just Upgrade your videocard it cheaper and you will be able to keep your save game.
Trailer look awesome but i a bit disappointed that the reaper aren't bigger in that video are. aren't they supposed to be bigger then mountains.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 12, 2010)

2 kilometers in length, to be precise.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 12, 2010)

Reapers are in different sizes and shapes. Sovvy was 2km long. 

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 12, 2010)

The only way Bioware will have completed their task of the player literally being Commander Shepard is if my Shep can say '...Fuck London ' and go save Liverpool instead


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

*It's Been Revealed: Mass Effect 3 [Discussion Thread]*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcQvjTcxY0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

That guy we saw?
Yeah, he is just some badass soldier that made Big Ben his Sniper Nest 

It also explains his "low grade armor," he isn't a Spectre like Shepard, he is more than likely an "[slightly above] average grunt." 

Also: DAT INCISOR 
Fires 3 bullets before the barrel even moves a mm?
Nice 

Hell It seems Shep and the crew will have a timeskip unless the Reapers travel massively Faster than Light.
But their first target? Earth.

Oh yeah. Discuss what you wanna see for ME3 such as characters, timeline etc...


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2010)

Updated the first post with the VGA trailer. Will add info as I find it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The only way Bioware will have completed their task of the player literally being Commander Shepard is if my Shep can say '...Fuck London ' and go save Liverpool instead



I'm pretty sure he walked away because it wasn't USA.


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

That platform in the trailer looked almost like one Illusive Man used 

I'm betting you can fight dat dude


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Oops
I made a dupe thread 


ME3 


13 imports!
One over 64 hours
and the rest over 19 hours 

SO MUCH
MASS EFFECT


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> *That platform in the trailer looked almost like one Illusive Man used *
> 
> I'm betting you can fight dat dude


ARE YOU IMPLYING SEMTHING ALICE?  



Axl Low said:


> Oops
> I made a dupe thread
> 
> 
> ...


I know! Im going to do a new ME run.. all the way from ME1..  SO GOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

and PS3 will get ME2 10 months before ME3
Huh


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> and PS3 will get ME2 10 months before ME3
> Huh



 Well.. they will never experience ME1.  Such a shame because ME1 is a great game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

dont worry
they will have cut scenes, to read long tl ; drs and answer multiple choice questions like an S.A.T. to make up for not having ME1 :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

BUT STILL.. that's no replacement for ME1.  I feel bad for them. :33 They will never play ME1 with Wrex.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Wrex cutscenes! :33
We wil just get those on the youtubez


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

That's not the same..


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ARE YOU IMPLYING SEMTHING ALICE?


No....I hope I didn't guess the plot just now


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> No....I hope I didn't guess the plot just now



Well, If the rumors are true you get to pick who you work for, Alliance or Cerberus.


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2010)

After that teaser, one of my brothers asked "How do you kill that many Reapers?"

My other said "Blow up the Earth."

Whelp. :/


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Nuking Earth
Glad we are looking for other colonies then 

HERE'S TO ANDERSON PUNCHING THE TURIAN ADVISER IN THE FACE
HERE HERE


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually, how the fuck do you kill Reapers? That one around the gas giant was killed by a giant cannon, that might or might not work (it was found, right?) and Sovvy was killed by the sacrifice of dozens of Alliance ships concentrating fire on it and the fact his favourite pet was killed at the same time.

There's Collector Base as well, but it's not a battle station, it's more of a shipyard.

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2010)

Kringle said:


> After that teaser, one of my brothers asked "How do you kill that many Reapers?"
> 
> My other said "Blow up the Earth."
> 
> Whelp. :/



Combined with that Anon guy who said even the right choices could cost you something important, like Earth, I think your brother may be on to something...

Destroy Earth and take out every Reaper on the planet... What a choice.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Actually, how the fuck do you kill Reapers? That one around the gas giant was killed by a giant cannon, that might or might not work (it was found, right?) and Sovvy was killed by the sacrifice of dozens of Alliance ships concentrating fire on it and the fact his favourite pet was killed at the same time.
> 
> There's Collector Base as well, but it's not a battle station, it's more of a shipyard.
> 
> //HbS



Anti-Reaper cyberwarfare algorhithms.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Destroy Earth and take out every Reaper on the planet... What a choice.



Fuck that shit...


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

Also how are they going to play around the ending where whole crew gets killed and you are left with Joker 


They gonna insert virus into Reapers mainframe "Independence Day" style


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

How do you kill a reaper?
From the inside out.
Tell Grunt to get the Lube
Shepard loading a nuke into Harbinger's asshole 

And actually that cannon by the Derelict reaper turned that planet INTO AND ASTEROID FIELD and THEN hit the derelict reaper 

also remember tali was studying the expanding sun on Haestrom?
THat will make a super laser to kill reapers
OR
The illusive man will make a turian reaper and if you saved then 
the base the game is easy

If you keep that base
Earth will be saved and the aliens around you will hate you and Cerberus 
however if u nuke that base
Earth will be lost but at least you will be a paragon :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Has there been any news of the gap between ME2 and ME3? It was 2 years between ME1 and ME2 and Im hoping ME3 starts right after ME2.


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Has there been any news of the gap between ME2 and ME3? It was 2 years between ME1 and ME2 and Im hoping ME3 starts right after ME2.


probably no gap. In the  ME2 ending vid you see Reapers approaching Earth.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, guys. Are getting any Kotor 2 vibes from this?

Like, *Let's rush this out to cash in on the holiday sales* kinda feeling?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

um no. why would we think that


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hey, guys. Are getting any Kotor 2 vibes from this?
> 
> Like, *Let's rush this out to cash in on the holiday sales* kinda feeling?



its coming out NEXT holiday season
Not this one O_o

2 years maybe 1 year 11 months if it out by Xmas 2011


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Mass Effect was planned as a trioligy to begin with so I don't think it will be a rushed game. The plot is already in place since the first game so all they have to do it make the game. ME2 took about 3 years because they changed everything.

Anyways, I hope the game gets delayed.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Anyways, I hope the game gets delayed.



An unpopular opinion, but a wise one nonetheless. No, I do realize that it is coming 2011, but I'm just hoping that EA isn't going to force things before they're ready. 

Bioware games should be "aged like a fine wine" IMO.


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 12, 2010)

Equip every ship in the Citadel, Alliance, Quarian, and Geth fleet with Thannix cannons.  And you have a battle.  Imagine Destiny ascension with like 20 of them


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2010)

Shadow Broker was the first bit of DLC bridging the gap between ME2 and ME3, not the only one. I expect that we'll have a better understanding of how much longer we have until Armageddon when we play a bit more of the intermission.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been wondering about the enemies in the game.

moar husks? since the collectors are dead and the reapers are the HUEG ships, what ground troops do they have.


----------



## Vai (Dec 12, 2010)

Husks, yes. Probably really advanced Husks.

Makes sense if they kept groups of them as a land army.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 12, 2010)

I love Earth. But if I must sacrifice it to destroy all the reapers, a la creating a black hole inside the planet's core like in Star Trek... then so be it


----------



## Proxy (Dec 12, 2010)

Speculation on a new crew member?

Or who's going to die at the end of it all?


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2010)

Destroying Earth would probably be the Paragon ending, since the Illusive Man wouldn't want to do that. An equivalent Renegade ending that he would support would probably be destroying the Citadel, though I'm not sure how that would deal with the Reapers.

I hope there's a neutral path, though. Freelance, neither Cerberus nor Alliance [book spoilers] like Anderson is now[/book spoilers]. Maybe siding with Liara?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

I can see it happening.

shepard fighting hueg groeps of enemies, last overlord remaining about to kill shepard.

out of nowhere overlord gets shotgun blasted in the face.

and then suddenly

wrex: shepard.

metal gear wrex and a HUEG army of krogan warriors behind him



shepard's reaction?



Afterwards I go reaper hunting with my bros wrex and ofcourse


legion can come too.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 12, 2010)

I saw the trailer...



AND I FUCKING GAME ME WANT THIS GAME NAO


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UDq4URXOPlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The only way Bioware will have completed their task of the player literally being Commander Shepard is if my Shep can say '...Fuck London ' and go save Liverpool instead



From YNWA to YNRA =You'll never reap alone


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Actually, how the fuck do you kill Reapers? *That one around the gas giant was killed by a giant cannon, that might or might not work (it was found, right?) and Sovvy was killed by the sacrifice of dozens of Alliance ships concentrating fire on it and the fact his favourite pet was killed at the same time.
> 
> There's Collector Base as well, but it's not a battle station, it's more of a shipyard.
> 
> //HbS



Shepard


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopefully they up the badassness of Paragon Shep in this one. I didn't play as renegade until my second playthrough, and was shocked by how much more badass renegade shep was.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

if you think about it.

one reaper was destroyed by the human fleet which will most likely be way less evolved compared to the "older" species.

+ the whole communications being fucked

I don't think sovereign would of been a danger if the turian and company fleet was there.

so.

human fleet + turian fleet + salarian fleet + quarian fleet + reprogrammed geth fleet + blue people fleet(I cant believe I forgot) + krogan fleet + other species I forgot + collector base + shadow broker intell = fucked reapers


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

They allow you only 1 option on your 3 man team , because garrus is classified as 'bro' and will be with you always

edit: Vegitto kun, also possibly the rachni if you saved their queen in ME1


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

What kind of fleet do the Krogan have? 

I feel like their version of ship2ship combat would be getting alongside them then crying out "PREPARE TO BE BOARDED!"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Wrex will most likely not be a party member since he will most likely be too busy commanding the krogans in the war.

if I cant have wrex il have legion or tali.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wrex will most likely not be a party member since he will most likely be too busy commanding the krogans in the war.
> 
> if I cant have wrex il have legion or tali.



You shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wrex will most likely not be a party member since he will most likely be too busy commanding the krogans in the war.
> 
> if I cant have wrex il have legion or tali.



There is a chance legion might be trying to reprogramme the geth and leading them too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You shut your whore mouth.



but you know it to be true.

I am pretty sure most party members will be leading their species armies.

I swear to GOD I will RAGE if they don't have garrus as a party member;

New party member: rachni queen :ho



I will get my ass kicked by ze boss for this.

but why is everybody so....fangasming over wrex, I love him too but people sometimes act like he is jesus or something.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

Boss has a krogan fetish maybe? 

Garrus 

fuck you bioware the day before my exam you release this trailer and get me hyped for ME3 and in doing so ME2 for PS3


----------



## Hana (Dec 12, 2010)

That trailer....that trailer. I came. I also want that guy as a love interest party member.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Garrus should still be on your squad, its not like he has any connection to the Turian higher ups.

Tali, Legion, and Wrex are doubtful though, since they have their own shit. But Wrex should be a temporary party member during the "final charge" of the game.



Hana said:


> That trailer....that trailer. I came. I also want that guy as a love interest party member.



Definitely this. Dude is a badass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

tail should still be party member since the quarians have their own leaders for this fight.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but you know it to be true.
> 
> I am pretty sure most party members will be leading their species armies.
> 
> ...



Because he_ is_ Jesus.  

Nah, I just really like his character. I didn't like him at first but I started talking to him and he was a pretty cool Korgan who doesn't afraid of anything. Plus, he's pretty luzy. Have you brought him to Noveria with Garrus during that part where you first see the rachni?  Golden. Also most of my favorite elevator convos are from Wrex. 

If anything I want Kaidan, Garrus, and Wrex for party member. I don't care who the rest are, or who they take out as long as I can have my 3 husbandos.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

That's true. I could see her leaving your party at some point though to go rendezvous with them or help them out.

Just saying she has more of a connection with the quarians than Garrus does the turians. And I mean, cmon. Garrus is your bro and second in command, he CANT leave.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Hana said:


> That trailer....that trailer. I came. I also want that guy as a love interest party member.



I hope he_ is_ party member tier. He seems cool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's true. I could see her leaving your party at some point though to go rendezvous with them or help them out.
> 
> Just saying she has more of a connection with the quarians than Garrus does the turians. And I mean, cmon. Garrus is your bro and second in command, he CANT leave.



but then again, remember the text in the shadow broker's files saying that staying with shepard is keeping his leadership skills down and that he has more potential than shepard in leading a team?

I got worried.

but still I lolled when the cause of him killing somebody was a cough.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

I want Blasto, the first hanar spectre

'this one has grown tired of your disingenuous assertions'


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but then again, remember the text in the shadow broker's files saying that staying with shepard is keeping his leadership skills down and that he has more potential than shepard in leading a team?
> 
> I got worried.
> 
> but still I lolled when the cause of him killing somebody was a cough.



Oh yea I forgot about that  It does make sense, since i've always felt Garrus was the best leader besides shephard.

The only way I'd be cool with Garrus leaving is if it was half way through the game, and at the end he came back leading a turian special forces squad.


----------



## Vai (Dec 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What kind of fleet do the Krogan have?
> 
> I feel like their version of ship2ship combat would be getting alongside them then crying out "PREPARE TO BE BOARDED!"




obvious answer is obvious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Turian soldier: commander garrus we must go and stop the reapers

garrus: um....Can it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I want Blasto, the first hanar spectre
> 
> 'this one has grown tired of your disingenuous assertions'



Remember when this one made a promissory statement to terminate your life functions last?

This one was untruthful.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





lol is it the biotic god ?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Remember when this one made a promissory statement to terminate your life functions last?

This one was untruthful.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 12, 2010)

What we know from the trailer is that the Reapers hit Europe first, and we are fucked.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow... that pose looks really gay.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> What we know from the trailer is that the Reapers hit Europe first, and we are fucked.



No we don't.  I'm pretty sure it's an all over the world attack.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> What we know from the trailer is that the Reapers hit Europe first, and we are fucked.



I think it's all over too.  It said something about getting reports from other major cities that the same was happening.


----------



## Vai (Dec 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> What we know from the trailer is that the Reapers hit Europe first, and we are fucked.



He says all the major cities got it, too... and I can't imagine it would take more than a dozen of reapers for each major city.


Or you mean because of the last image where not all the earth is on fire ?



The Boss said:


> Wow... that pose looks really gay.



its the hips.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys I was thinking about Shadow Broker DLC and how they let you play with Liara for the mission and all, what if they did the same thing for ME3? Meaning you can only take certain party members with you during certain quest, and then there will be some "new" party member you can pick for any quest. You guys think this is a route Bioware will take?


----------



## Pipe (Dec 12, 2010)

I want Blasto as a new partner 

[YOUTUBE]jGldy-ABbsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2010)

I do wonder if hanar/elcor/batarian will be available in ME3

don't see why not as every species will fight against the reapers

ofc Japanese version of ME3 will allow hanar romance cos of tentacle rape 

hanar/elcor is more of a hope, batarian would be nice and there is a chance of it happening imo.

also hope to see female turian/krogan/salarian just out of curiosity


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 12, 2010)

So to show that Turian council air quotes us off one more time....


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha I love that guy, most famous quote in ME.


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

I want a rachni optional party member  ME2 kinda gives a faint hope for that, if you save the queen in original.

But yeah batarian would be entertaining.


----------



## Hana (Dec 12, 2010)

my new wallpaper


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 12, 2010)

Sure glad I use PC. Can easily modify that decision.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a bunch of saves on my 360.  I always keep a different save file for every major decision.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2010)

Hana said:


> my new wallpaper



you ever hear of the Trojan horse?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see what the "Ah yes...reapers!" guy has to say about all this. Shep should have the chance to throw that shit in his face.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 12, 2010)

It would be an insane ending if you can't actually win the war unless you preserved the collector base. But I know they'd never do that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2010)

i think it would be funnier if  u couldn't get  Reinforcements cause u let the council die


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2010)

My save file is nothing but a sausage fest  Jack, Samara and Miranda all dead  I was left with only Talia to tap. Hope they finally show us their species faces


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2010)

I can honestly say I had a hard on when I saw the trailer.

So much juice, can't fucking wait.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 12, 2010)

Hana said:


> my new wallpaper




oh snap 



i did it too


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> tail should still be party member since the quarians have their own leaders for this fight.



Paragon ending if you talk to Tali she says she was nominated to replace her father as Admiral.


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 13, 2010)

So there are rumours circulating the net that ME3 will incorporate a multiplayer aspect. I don't expect there is anything concrete as of yet but has anyone else heard anything about this?

I personally am not too keen on the idea at all, but judging that games we have expected to only stay true to the single player element, have recently started getting into the multiplayer scene as well. AC Brotherhood being a prime example.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 13, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> So there are rumours circulating the net that ME3 will incorporate a multiplayer aspect. I don't expect there is anything concrete as of yet but has anyone else heard anything about this?
> 
> I personally am not too keen on the idea at all, but judging that games we have expected to only stay true to the single player element, have recently started getting into the multiplayer scene as well. AC Brotherhood being a prime example.



I don't know how the hell they think they can pull that off.

maybe they mean you can assign party members to P2 or something.  I could dig that.

Can't wait to use my "Saved Everyone Ultimate Paragon" Shepherd save and struggle through the game without the Collector Base perks.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i think it would be funnier if  u couldn't get  Reinforcements cause u let the council die



if u let the council die then your only choice is to crawl back to cerberus


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> It would be an insane ending if you can't actually win the war unless you preserved the collector base. But I know they'd never do that.



More like if you destroyed the collector's base somehow you still get that reaper tech to defeat them.  

BIOWARE.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 13, 2010)

ME 3 : revealed that the calibrations that garrus was doing all along was on an anti reaper weapon that can kill it with one shot

garrus pek


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> More like if you destroyed the collector's base somehow you still get that reaper tech to defeat them.
> 
> BIOWARE.



Fuck reaper tech, and fuck collector tech. Just give me this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2010)

"reapers" !


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> So there are rumours circulating the net that ME3 will incorporate a multiplayer aspect. I don't expect there is anything concrete as of yet but has anyone else heard anything about this?
> 
> I personally am not too keen on the idea at all, but judging that games we have expected to only stay true to the single player element, have recently started getting into the multiplayer scene as well. AC Brotherhood being a prime example.



Due to the fact that Mass Effect is more shooter than RPG, it's not hard to believe they'll offer an online competitive multiplayer where you level up your character just like you'd level them up offline (choose their base class, talents, weapon proficiencies and specialisations) by winning battles to gain EXP.

Might be kinda fun, too, if you get bonus EXP for fulfilling certain conditions in-battle.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

I will play the shit out of Mass Effect multiplayer if you get to customize your character and abilities(kinda like Reach)... but of course, gameplay has to be fun too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> *Due to the fact that Mass Effect is more shooter than RPG,* it's not hard to believe they'll offer an online competitive multiplayer where you level up your character just like you'd level them up offline (choose their base class, talents, weapon proficiencies and specialisations) by winning battles to gain EXP.
> 
> Might be kinda fun, too, if you get bonus EXP for fulfilling certain conditions in-battle.



....Horse-Shit

i am sick of hearing that crap


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2010)

I am against the idea of multiplayer for ME, but who knows, maybe they'll make something innovative for competitive play.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I am against the idea of multiplayer for ME, but who knows, maybe they'll make something innovative for competitive play.



I was against the idea of multiplayer for Uncharted 2, thinking it'd devolve into another cover-centric borefest like Gears of War rather than remaining predominantly a platformer. But the multiplayer in Uncharted 2 is still damn fun, even after playing it ever since the first private beta.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 13, 2010)

I am praying the hand of EA stays put. You, know the multi-element would be thier idea. Given the fact it wasn't available in any of the previous versians.. Also. I am warning yall that Multiplayer will take a considerable amount of "game" away from the mass effect 3... It will probably be drasticlly shorter. As much as i love ME, this is what will probably happen because you must develope that aspect of the game which will eat into the main game production. As can be seen in most games with a multi-player element. COD is like 10 hours long now. 

I am still hype for ME3 but, that is something I am fearing.

Also, development resources for both systems as well, as opposed to 1 system.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ....Horse-Shit
> 
> i am sick of hearing that crap



what it is true. there is more shooter elements than RPG elements in the game

and I don't mind it.

the RPG elements in ME1 made me meh.

I am glad that they changed it for ME2 especially the 50.0000000 different weapons and shit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

I think online co-op where you join a friend's game as one of the squad mates would be cool, just as a little addition.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what it is true. there is more shooter elements than RPG elements in the game
> 
> and I don't mind it.
> 
> ...



no it isn't true, it is an rpg that uses shooting as a combat system instead of swords, why cause that's how this particular universe works

shooters dont have multiple different characters, u can use  every mission, shooters dont have EXP that levels up u and your squad, shooters dont have  tons and tons of dialogue and branching story paths 

every thing that makes an RPG an RPG is in ME2 and  quite strong

the fact that combat is actually fun doesn't take away from it


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

ME2 is an RPG.. but it's a _shooter RPG_... not RPG Shooter. (Which it should of been.) Derp. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> what it is true. there is more shooter elements than RPG elements in the game
> 
> and I don't mind it.
> 
> ...



So you're the cancer that killed my ME2 RPG.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2010)

There is always Cain for cancer.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Why the fuck aren't we talking about this.





> * ME3 will end the Shephard story arc. [1]
> 
> * ME3'suniverse is going to be darker, but funnier at the same time. [2]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why the fuck aren't we talking about this.





> * 'Cheating' on your ME1 LI might have negative repercussions in ME3 [10]



Strictly speaking for  Kaiden and Ashley i am assuming

Liara was very supportive of me and Tali


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah man.. I guess I did the right thing and didn't cheat on Kaidan in my official run. 

This pleases me greatly. :33


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 13, 2010)

London baby! I can't wait to see Bioware's vision of what London will be like hundreds of years from now (less the total destruction and chaos of course).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see how renegade shep convinces the other races to join him.

When you talk to the council, every time the turian councilman talks you should get the opportunity to interrupt him with "Ah yes...reapers!" with air quotes included.  You should get to do this at least 4 times, with the turian guy getting more pissed off every time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah man.. I guess I did the right thing and didn't cheat on Kaidan in my official run.
> 
> This pleases me greatly. :33



to bad kaiden didn't show the same loyalty huh


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> to bad kaiden didn't show the same loyalty huh


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry :


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why the fuck aren't we talking about this.


Cheating gonna make em dump ya for good 

Speaking of whole crew dieing in ME2, makes me wonder if they have an option to make Joker main character


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> sorry :


Feels bad man.. well he _HAD_ a good reason.. so I'll let him pass. 



Alice said:


> Cheating gonna make em dump ya for good
> 
> Speaking of whole crew dieing in ME2, makes me wonder if they have an option to make Joker main character


Did you cheat on Kaidan for Thane?  Please, do tell.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder if clones will be involved
Space Marine Clones


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Feels bad man.. well he _HAD_ a good reason.. so I'll let him pass.
> 
> 
> Did you cheat on Kaidan for Thane?  Please, do tell.


I did  and then I had a wild run with Morinth  And there there was a critical mission failure.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> > * ME3'suniverse is going to be darker, but funnier at the same time. [2]



Calling it now, ME3 ends with Shepard and the Reaper King/Queen hooking up and the ME universe filming the reality TV show on their wacky antics.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> I did  and then I had a wild run with Morinth  And there there was a critical mission failure.


 Thane is dying.. so many Kaidan will forgive you. I fail to see how Kaidan can forgive Garrus.  

ALSO



> * Shepard is going to rally the various races of the galaxy against the Reapers. [12]


Confirmed for Dragon Age Origin's story line.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Confirmed for Dragon Age Origin's story line.



this is shepard thogh he will do it with significantly more flair


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2010)

I was thinking about an "all human" playthrough the other day.  Ensure through actions or lack-of-actions that Wrex, Garrius, and all the other aliens die throughout the missions.

Destroy the reaper tech, kill the Rachni queen.  Hell, kill every biotic (Miranda, you're not "pure human" enough, sorry)

Doesn't seem to be an option for Liara... yet.

(Still wondering what happens (is it possible?) if you don't recruit her in ME1)


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Thane is dying.. so many Kaidan will forgive you. I fail to see how Kaidan can forgive Garrus.
> 
> ALSO
> Confirmed for Dragon Age Origin's story line.


LMAO Shepard pulls his warden treaties out of ass 



EvilMoogle said:


> Doesn't seem to be an option for Liara... yet.
> 
> (Still wondering what happens (is it possible?) if you don't recruit her in ME1)


I believe you _have_ to recruit her in order to decode cypher and eventually get to Ilos.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> I believe you _have_ to recruit her in order to decode cypher and eventually get to Ilos.



Would make sense, I dunno.  I always do her mission first of the 3 (4?) main missions.  I know that you don't have to do them all before Ilos opens up though.

I'm too lazy to do a runthrough to check, just always been curious.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh shit.. I forgot I _accidentally _ flirted/ate dinner with/romanced... ect with Kelly in my main run.... wow I hope this doesn't kick me in the ass. My main run is the only one I finished on 100% with everyone alive. I thought I was being "nice" to her... until bioware said "EATING DINNER IS FLIRTING AND SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES OF YOUR ACTIONS IN ME3" Oh man.... time to replay.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 13, 2010)

Kelly is not a romantic interest type of person. Completing her striptease show doesn't give you "Paramount" achievement, so I think it's not considered cheating.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm hoping you're right, but earlier Bioware said she counts.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> this is shepard thogh he will do it with significantly more flair douchebaggery



Edited for renegade Shep.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Dec 13, 2010)

Only 360 exclusive I ever cared about.  Absolutely no reason for me to ever buy a 360 now.


----------



## Hana (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so glad I hardly talked to Kelly in my main playthrough. I might have accidentally flirted with her otherwise. I cheated on Kaidan in a heartbeat when I found out Garrus was romanceable. I can't wait to see the consequences, but I have a feeling Kaidan will just was bow out like he did in ME 1 with Liara triangle. 

I just really want my Collector Base blow up decision to have some serious consequences. I wanna see the Turian homeworld and to falcon punch the Turian counsel member. Also Wrex and Aria reunion. <3


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Only 360 exclusive I ever cared about.  Absolutely no reason for me to ever buy a 360 now.



so ur fine with an inferior experience that cuts out a huge chunk of back story characters, and plot

cool for you bro


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ME2 is an RPG.. but it's a _shooter RPG_... not RPG Shooter. (Which it should of been.) Derp.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the cancer that killed my ME2 RPG.




Yes yes I am.

I got irritated at "LOL TOO MANY ITEMS OMNI GELL LOLOLOLOL" constantly and the 50 different types of weapons with just skin switches . I prefer the system now few different types of the same weapon and ammo type picking instead of "OMG START EQUIPMENT PICK WEAPON PICK AMMO TYPE BBBB OH SHI A OTHER TYPE OF ENEMY REDO"

ME2 is superior to ME1 in many ways


+ fuck the overheating in the first game.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2010)

oh hey look it's mass effect 3.


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 13, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> Also. I am warning yall that Multiplayer will take a considerable amount of "game" away from the mass effect 3... It will probably be drasticlly shorter. As much as i love ME, this is what will probably happen because you must develope that aspect of the game which will eat into the main game production. As can be seen in most games with a multi-player element. COD is like 10 hours long now.



Not necessarily true. Take Uncharted 2 for instance, amazing single player experience _*and*_ fun and innovative multiplayer. I know it's the exception - not the rule, but still I have faith in Bioware to pull it off.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes yes I am.
> 
> I got irritated at "LOL TOO MANY ITEMS OMNI GELL LOLOLOLOL" constantly and the 50 different types of weapons with just skin switches . I prefer the system now few different types of the same weapon and ammo type picking instead of "OMG START EQUIPMENT PICK WEAPON PICK AMMO TYPE BBBB OH SHI A OTHER TYPE OF ENEMY REDO"
> 
> ...


 CANCER. CANCER. CANCER. 

Overheating was futuristic and an awesome concept.  Bioware just didn't present it well. I was hoping they would improve on this in the 2nd game, but the removed it completely and now we having pop'n the heat sink. It's ok, I don't like the inconsistency but yeaaaah.. I learned to deal with it.. especially when it comes to Bioware. 

Also.. did I mention cancer?  But hey, ME2 was a fun game. So if ME3 is fun, I guess.. why not. I enjoy action shooters as well as RPG games so... I'm indifferent if they continue the Shooter RPG instead of the EPIC SCIFI RPG SHOOTER they promised. 

I still prefer ME1 over ME2. I eat the soup because I like the spoon. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



CANCER.








stavrakas said:


> Not necessarily true. Take Uncharted 2 for instance, amazing single player experience _*and*_ fun and innovative multiplayer. I know it's the exception - not the rule, but still I have faith in Bioware to pull it off.


Uncharted was made for BluRay which can hold way more info than the regular disc... if Bioware does go with multiplyplayer I hope it goes on a separate disc.


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing the option to pick up 'older' weapons that didn't support heat clips, if you prefer them after weighing the benefits vs the setbacks.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 13, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Not necessarily true. Take Uncharted 2 for instance, amazing single player experience _*and*_ fun and innovative multiplayer. I know it's the exception - not the rule, but still I have faith in Bioware to pull it off.


I hope so. I was thinking about Uncharted too. Its actually longer then the first. 

hmmm, in both main runs I cheated on Liara and Ash... But I really want Miranda or Jack. They seem far more interesting to me... What to do... What to do. I wonder what happens if I don't start a romance with either one?!... hmmm 

Whats worse is... I had sex with both Liara and Miranda in my main run....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

tali is the only cannon LI :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> tali is the only cannon LI :ho



This


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got legion in my ME2 run, I will need to have 4 saves.

full paragon save with destroyed collector base and one where its not destroyed

and full renegade with destroyed base and one with not destroyed base

so most likely I will have to play ME3 4 times :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> tali is the only cannon LI :ho



No



Zen-aku said:


> This



Ew

out of my 13 files
Tali dies 6 times
and Miranda and Samara survive them all 

Biotics > Tech

Miranda is better than Tali anyway

SMG over Shotgun
Crowd Control
Effective against armor, barriers, and shields? 

Perfect


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> This


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> This



That image doesn't make any sense. She would die. 


But yes, I'm ok with Tali. I like her as a character. She fucking hates my renegade maleshep though. He didn't give her the Geth info, and had her exile.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 14, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

Hoping they bring ME3 to ps3 as well, so I don't have to use my friend's 360 again.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

ME3 is releasing on PS3, 360 and PC on the same day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh goody   .


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



kill it with fire
this reminds me to find the screenshot of tali getting roasted by a geth destroyer


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

Tali getting hate? LOL


Zen-aku said:


> This



hmmmm Pic is not accurate enough. Tali has hips galore..... lol


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes Ashley?

It was so fun giving her a sniper rifle and explosive rounds, obliterating anything that decided to get close enough to remotely be a threat despite already being stripped of its shields and barriers and any hopes it had of surviving.

There's nothing in ME2 quite like the Ashcannon.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

I romanced Ash in one of mine. She's cool with me.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Ashley doesn't like my bros Wrex and Garrus. Death to her.


----------



## Vai (Dec 14, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Am I the only one who likes Ashley?



Mouth bigger than half the Krogans.

OH NO


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)

Tali is a space gypsy with space AIDS. I don't want to deal with that Lifetime bullshit.

And no, nothing about Ashley is redeemable. She comes off as a xenophobe and the second her xenophobia would come in handy (joining Cerberus with Shepard) she all of a sudden has a conscience. Fuck that bitch.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 14, 2010)

With an N7 upon my chest, I am made from Shepard's best


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no soul


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

miranda is a total bitch, not as bad as ash but still a fucking bitch WAH WAH I AM A MODDED HUMAN WAH WAH MAH SISTER DAAAAMN MY FATHER

Samara is fucking ugly and has fake tits, morinth is ugly as hell.

tali's looks are unknown but DEM HIPS and the fact that she is so <333333 HNNGGGG when you tell her you like her.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

Vai said:


> Mouth bigger than half the Krogans.
> 
> OH NO


Oh yes. 



Adonis said:


> And no, nothing about Ashley is redeemable. She comes off as a xenophobe and the second her xenophobia would come in handy (joining Cerberus with Shepard) she all of a sudden has a conscience. Fuck that bitch.


She's mildly xenophobic, but you have to consider what happened with her family. _Despite_ that, she thinks Cerberus goes too far. She fights for recognition as she struggles with the burden her name lays on her, just as she fights to hold onto her faith when everyone around her would have her do otherwise.

Strongest character in the lore, I feel.

On a slightly related note, Pressly's journal in ME2 showed how under Shepard xenophobia can be cast aside. Given the chance, I'm sure she'd fight through that too, as long as you don't ask her for a threesome with Liara again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mirando is a total bitch, not as bad as ash but still a fucking bitch WAH WAH I AM A MODDED HUMAN WAH WAH MAH SISTER DAAAAMN MY FATHER


Shes worse then Ash she wanted to put a control chip in your Brain!



> tali's looks are unknown but DEM HIPS and the fact that she is so <333333 HNNGGGG when you tell her you like her.


This, personality wise tali is my ideal woman


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

who wouldn't want to controll shepard :ho

+ how she reacts after you fucked her. whole list of complaints but it was TOTALLY worth it.

how she said " but it was totally worth it" was so hot :ho


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> She's mildly xenophobic, but you have to consider what happened with her family. _Despite_ that, she thinks Cerberus goes too far. She fights for recognition as she struggles with the burden her name lays on her, just as she fights to hold onto her faith when everyone around her would have her do otherwise.



Bioware blew it, and they've admitted as much, when they had her say in the Citadel, "I can't tell the aliens apart from the animals." Granted, the Elcor do look like Snuffleupaguses and the Hanar are 1 part Jehovah's Witness, 2 parts BIG STUPID JELLYFISH, but you got to be one ignorant slut to say some ignorant shit like that.



> Shes worse then Ash she wanted to put a control chip in your Brain!



All is forgiven when you got an ass like that. She could burn a cross on my mother's chest while praising, "Mein Fuhrer" and I'd still be down to my skivvies the second she winked at me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Bioware blew it, and they've admitted as much, when they had her say in the Citadel, "I can't tell the aliens apart from the animals." Granted, the Elcor do look like Snuffleupaguses and the Hanar are BIG STUPID JELLYFISHES but you got to be one ignorant slut to say some ignorant shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> All is forgiven when you got an ass like that.



i had a long time to look on the Elevators, Ash has a fine ass her self

Plus Miranda is a butter face


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i had a long time to look on the Elevators, Ash has a fine ass her self
> 
> Plus Miranda is a butter face



Failure of the Unreal engine =/= canon

She's meant to look like Yvonne Strahovski which is more than doable.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Bioware blew it, and they've admitted as much, when they had her say in the Citadel, "I can't tell the aliens apart from the animals." Granted, the Elcor do look like Snuffleupaguses and the Hanar are 1 part Jehovah's Witness, 2 parts BIG STUPID JELLYFISH, but you got to be one ignorant slut to say some ignorant shit like that.


Well, a writer said that they probably shouldn't have used those words because it makes her come off as a bigger xenophobe than she is, but that only speaks _more_ to the fact that she's redeemable.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> miranda is a total bitch, not as bad as ash but still a fucking bitch WAH WAH I AM A MODDED HUMAN WAH WAH MAH SISTER DAAAAMN MY FATHER
> 
> Samara is fucking ugly and has fake tits, morinth is ugly as hell.
> 
> tali's looks are unknown but DEM HIPS and the fact that she is so <333333 HNNGGGG when you tell her you like her.



When noticed u mentioned Miranda but not DATASS... I vetoed your post. LOL


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Failure of the Unreal engine =/= canon
> 
> She's meant to look like Yvonne Strahovski which is more than doable.



to bad she wound up looking like Bugs Bunny


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> to bad she wound up looking like Bugs Bunny



By your logic, everyone in the Mass Effect universe looks like a CG model.

This ignoring that EVERYONE looks weird thanks to shoddy character modeling. Default Shepard looks like a child rapists and time they do a close-up.

And *that* not addressing that you're getting defensive over video game women.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> By your logic, everyone in the Mass Effect universe looks like a CG model.
> 
> This ignoring that EVERYONE looks weird thanks to shoddy character modeling. Default Shepard looks like a child rapists and time they do a close-up.
> 
> And *that* not addressing that you're getting defensive over video game women.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> When noticed u mentioned Miranda but not DATASS... I vetoed your post. LOL




ah yes

miranda does have DAT ass but not DAT face.

but actually how about kasumi she actually seems the most normal person on the normandy


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ah yes
> 
> miranda does have DAT ass but not DAT face.
> 
> but actually how about kasumi she actually seems the most normal person on the normandy



shes an Admitted Kleptomaniac super thief, who likes to spy on people

Jacob is the normal one


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ah yes
> 
> miranda does have DAT ass but not DAT face.
> 
> but actually how about kasumi she actually seems the most normal person on the normandy


oh no doubt!


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 14, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Am I the only one who likes Ashley?
> 
> It was so fun giving her a sniper rifle and explosive rounds, obliterating anything that decided to get close enough to remotely be a threat despite already being stripped of its shields and barriers and any hopes it had of surviving.
> 
> There's nothing in ME2 quite like the Ashcannon.




the first time i played mass effect i did romance whit ashley
but then i re-played ME again and damn... i hate her attitude

ashley is a racist, no hating on the character its true she hate alien 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gkKWg7FAUI[/YOUTUBE]



F shepard: i dont think kissing turian will be nescesary
ashley: we never know commander

*later on mass effect 2*
F shepard romance garus 

but on the citatel when you press A to talk whit her sometime she say *i cant tell the alien from the animals*

how can she hate alien ? garrus is simply the best whit shepard he's the boss 

this guy got it true

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h_u3-mTZug&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




omg, is it an easter egs ? cause not long time ago here in my country a guy in a school had a thing they call *kirpan* its a knife but its a religious object apparently...


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> shes an Admitted Kleptomaniac super thief, who likes to spy on people
> 
> Jacob is the normal one


Kasumi wants Jacob's babies.

Makes me wonder how things would go if you had to compete with your NPCs for someone's affection rather than just the NPCs competing for yours.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

romancing tali just now 

she is so damn sweet HNGGG+ quite funny "I want to show you my face...if I can do it without dieing :ho"


lol holy shit when you talk to her about still wanting her and she goes "IL FIND A WAY LOL"

immediatly followed by shepard grin


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> the first time i played mass effect i did romance whit ashley
> but then i re-played ME again and damn... i hate her attitude
> 
> ashley is a racist, no hating on the character its true she hate alien
> ...


I'm not sure what you're highlighting, that entire clip was Ashley explaining why her concerns _aren't_ consequences of racism.

"We need to be careful, skipper, this is some of our most advanced technology."

"ASH YOU SO RACIST"

"I'm just saying, the council races are going to be concerned about themselves."

"ASH YOU SO RACIST"

Then we ignore how the council turned on Shepard _twice_ to protect their own interests and how the entirety of Mass Effect 2 speaks of how humans need to defend themselves.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ah yes
> 
> miranda does have DAT ass but not DAT face.
> 
> but actually how about *kasumi she actually seems the most normal person on the normandy*



No.. Kaidan is. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

I love me some Kasumi. I'd love for her to be in part 3.

All in all, Jack is my main woman. 




The Boss said:


> No.. Kaidan is. Prove me wrong.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSPDa1RwSSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alice (Dec 14, 2010)

^ I agree Kasumi better be in next part as a full-fledged party member...romanceble too

As for Jack, those fugly tattoos D:





The Boss said:


> No.. Kaidan is. Prove me wrong.


How about he breaks some turian neck out of rage?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> As for Jack, those fugly tattoos D:



Bitch no you didn't


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Bitch no you didn't


She's right. Jack is a ugly bitch.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Jack is ugly and only pleases those angst12 year olds. Such a waste of character. I though Jack was cool until I did her mission and turns out she's just a crazy bitch. Killed her in all my play throughs but one.... _AND_... nothing of value was lost. 



Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSPDa1RwSSs[/YOUTUBE]


Not this shit. 



Alice said:


> How about he breaks some turian neck out of rage?


He's so strong.. and manly. I hope he does the same to Garrus in ME3 if some drama goes down between them....


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> She's right. Jack is a ugly bitch.




*Spoiler*: __ 











You opinion is invalid 

yours too boss


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No.. Kaidan is. Prove me wrong.



his voice is hooorible


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Its gonna be hard topping Thane intro's to the series.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> his voice is hooorible



MMmMMmmm.... Kaidan's voice.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

So mean...

​


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Kringle said:


> So mean...
> 
> ​



She would've been ok if she wasn't actually crazy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

paragon run 1 finished, everybody lives, collector base in hands of cerberus


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> She would've been ok if she wasn't actually crazy.



She has no reason to trust anyone or anything in the universe.

I don't believe I have any saves romancing her (I've done it, just not sure if I saved), but, her story is a sad one. She's insane, I'll give that inch, but she's a byproduct of how dangerous Cerberus can be.

When you make someone one of the most powerful humans in existence and give them a reason to hate everything indiscriminately, you're going to wind up with one psychotic bitch, but a victim all the same.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> She would've been ok if she wasn't actually crazy.



shes not actually insane thogh shes just damaged and angry


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Kringle said:


> She has no reason to trust anyone or anything in the universe.
> 
> I don't believe I have any saves romancing her (I've done it, just not sure if I saved), but, her story is a sad one. She's insane, I'll give that inch, but she's a byproduct of how dangerous Cerberus can be.
> 
> When you make someone one of the most powerful humans in existence and give them a reason to hate everything indiscriminately, *you're going to wind up with one psychotic bitch*, but a victim all the same.


My point exactly. Why would you want to put up with that for the rest of your life.  



Zen-aku said:


> shes not actually insane thogh shes just damaged and angry


Damage and angry enough to be insane.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Damage and angry enough to be insane.



iam not gonna say jack doesn't have problems but shes not That bad


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

pfff boss I will enjoy it when I punch the shit out of kaidan in ME3 for being such an asshole to me.

then my main bros garrus,legion and wrex are going to have him for lunch while he cries about his headache.

kaidan is a little pussy that sounds like he smoked waaaay too many smokes.


:ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> iam not gonna say jack doesn't have problems but shes not That bad


I tried to be nice to her and thinks my FemShep wants to fuck.  (Man.. Bioware need to fix that shit.) 



Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff boss I will enjoy it when I punch the shit out of kaidan in ME3 for being such an asshole to me.
> 
> then my main bros garrus,legion and wrex are going to have him for lunch while he cries about his headache.
> 
> ...



You're a liar and a racist. Kaidan give you enormous boners with that voice of his. I know. I was there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I tried to be nice to her and thinks my FemShep wants to fuck.  (Man.. Bioware need to fix that shit.)



every body shes ever met has ether wanted her for her biotics or her body [including other women]

shes  properly paranoid


----------



## Alice (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Bitch no you didn't


U mad?  Her face is better than Miranda's and Ashleys by default..but tattoos screw it all over. Plus a terrible outfit 



The Boss said:


> He's so strong.. and manly. I hope he does the same to Garrus in ME3 if some drama goes down between them....


You are forgetting that Garrus has reach....unless Kaiden has flexibility


----------



## Sindri (Dec 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> U mad?  Her face is better than Miranda's and Ashleys by default..but tattoos screw it all over. Plus a terrible outfit
> 
> You are forgetting that Garrus has reach....unless Kaiden has flexibility



Then they leave your FemShep standing there while they go have a tiebreaker, ugh i've just had a really bad mental picture ><


----------



## Mofo (Dec 14, 2010)

Didn't the char designer behind Miranda and Jack leave Bioware to join Blizzard  right after ME2 was released?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> U mad?  Her face is better than Miranda's and Ashleys by default..but tattoos screw it all over. Plus a terrible outfit





her North star tattoo is a thing of beauty


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> ^ I agree Kasumi better be in next part as a full-fledged party member...romanceble too
> 
> As for Jack, those fugly tattoos D:How about he breaks some turian neck out of rage?



She better be. I hate being teased, only to be disappointed. Then again, with her having a thing for Jacob, that could be BW's way of saying it isn't going to happen 



The Boss said:


> Jack is ugly and only pleases those angst12 year olds. Such a waste of character. I though Jack was cool until I did her mission and turns out she's just a crazy bitch. Killed her in all my play throughs but one.... _AND_... nothing of value was lost.
> 
> 
> Not this shit.
> ...



I'm older than that 

And Kaidan was lost 



Kringle said:


> So mean...
> 
> ​



I love that pic of Jack  



The Boss said:


> My point exactly. Why would you want to put up with that for the rest of your life.
> 
> 
> Damage and angry enough to be insane.



Under that tough exterior lies a woman who wants acceptance. I'll gladly give her that


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2010)

Jack > Miranda. 

But Samara give me Big Boner


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## stavrakas (Dec 14, 2010)

Just saw the ME2 launch trailer again. Screw Dead Space 2, I'm buying ME2 again on the PS3 when it comes out. Already planning to do 3-4 playthroughs to be carried over to ME3. Btw, in response to the previous pages' female debates, Miranda may have the perfect body and ass, but Tali > all


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku, im glad we are on the same page here, Samara is fucking hot. Tried really hard to bang her but she wasnt having none of it. 



Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

You throw some hair on Jack and "SHE CAN GET IT" but as of now, no. Still a badass bitch who's always on my team.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> every body shes ever met has ether wanted her for her biotics or her body [including other women]
> 
> shes  properly paranoid



There was one guy who actually loved her.  Then he got killed, trying to save her.  That gave her survivor's guilt, which adds to her character's backstory.  I think that helps explain why she acts so crazy.

This reminds me, I still need to finish my ME2 playthrough where I romanced her.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 14, 2010)

guys you got it all wrong
kelly is the best 

screw all those other guys whit their *problems* shepard dont give a *** whit, he have a galaxy to save,
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuhVzy88F-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

kelly just want to have fun.

she his on a space ship to save the galaxy and she even bring a sexay suit, how awesome is that ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm6KL-v5Umo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2010)

She's so good that romancing her doesn't even give you the Paramour achievement.


----------



## Vai (Dec 14, 2010)

You know who I'd like to return ? 


That detective ahmm.. whats her name, Parasini ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Its Probably gonna be months before we get a new tidbit of information

till then lets enjoy the Fan Trailers!

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyVSbspaPU[/Youtube]

Gave me tingles


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2010)

She totally wanted my male Shepard.  Bought me a drink and gave me a kiss.

I still wanna see Conrad come back.  And then send him to his death by using him as bait for the Reapers.

Edit:  Damn fine fan-made trailer.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 14, 2010)

conrad verner will save the earth ME3 

ya it would be funny to see him again, maybe he returned into the alliance :33


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

Vault said:


> Zen-aku, im glad we are on the same page here, Samara is fucking hot. Tried really hard to bang her but she wasnt having none of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haters Gonna Hate



She's a close second. I love me some Asari.

I like Aria too 



crazymtf said:


> You throw some hair on Jack and "SHE CAN GET IT" but as of now, no. Still a badass bitch who's always on my team.



She's always on my team and would get it


----------



## Adonis (Dec 15, 2010)

Jack certainly is to face what Miranda is to ass when the Unreal engine nails it.


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2010)

Samara was the hottest crew member for me in the second game 
Why did she die?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> Samara was the hottest crew member for me in the second game
> Why did she die?



Because you're a shitty leader. My Samara ain't get a scratch on her.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> Samara was the hottest crew member for me in the second game
> Why did she die?



You picked Morinth?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2010)

Proxy said:


> You picked Morinth?



My guess is she died in the final mission.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

Team members could permanently die in the final mission.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2010)

I picked Morinth over Samara for my Renegade playthroughs.  Just seemed to be more appropriate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I picked Morinth over Samara for my Renegade playthroughs.  Just seemed to be more appropriate.



safer too

Samra tells u that since ur a dick shell have to kill u if u meet again after the mission


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> My guess is she died in the final mission.





Parallax said:


> Team members could permanently die in the final mission.



Wasn't even thinking about the suicide mission 



forgotten_hero said:


> I picked Morinth over Samara for my Renegade playthroughs.  Just seemed to be more appropriate.



Likewise. Now I'm kind of regretting it, because I've done the most on that game save


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyVSbspaPU[/Youtube]
> 
> Gave me tingles



Wow, pretty epic


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> safer too
> 
> Samra tells u that since ur a dick shell have to kill u if u meet again after the mission



Yeah, that was another reason why I didn't side with her on my Renegade playthroughs.  I didn't want to have Samara kill me as soon as I killed the Human Reaper.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2010)

^ Heh, that could have been an awesome "FU" ending to the player.

After beating the boss Shepard runs to make his jump into the Normandy, Joker starts to pull him up but isn't strong enough, only to have Samara appear... and shoot Shepard in the head.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2010)

I was thinking that Samara would reach out to help him up...but instead of pulling him up, uses Push on him instead.  Bye bye Shepard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope they give us MOAR joker.

he is definitely my favorite non fighter character


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2010)

Joker for squad member in ME3!  Sign the petition now!


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 15, 2010)

he have to be

a normady whitout joker is not the normandy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

I remember seeing this vid on youtube where you were in the cockpit and you suddenly hear a woman moaning and he is all "oops supposed to go to my headset sorry"

I lolled so fucking hard


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Joker for squad member in ME3!  Sign the petition now!


Joker in squad will waste all the medigel for his fragility 

But that dood from trailer better be something more than just a soldier class.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

I hate joker. :33 I hope we can kill him in ME3.



Alice said:


> But that dood from trailer better be something more than just a soldier class.



Like... a Biotic sniper?


----------



## Bluth (Dec 15, 2010)

I would like to see more of the engineers, Donnelly and Daniels, they were pretty funny.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hate joker. :33 I hope we can kill him in ME3.
> 
> 
> 
> Like... a Biotic sniper?



joker is the best character in this game >_>

also he is pretty much one of the more normal characters other than his illness.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

Joker is ok, but easily not the best character.  If he somehow got made a playable squad member (oh god I hope not) I probably wouldn't pick him.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

how about legion with EDI as AI assist.

team would so be joker + legion(including EDI)

oh the hilarity


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hate joker. :33 I hope we can kill him in ME3.
> 
> 
> 
> Like... a Biotic sniper?


And crash the ship 


Kukukuku that'd be almost like Thane. Almost  And if he's a tech expert he'd better have something more efficient than shield drain or useless drones.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2010)

The best companions are Grunt and Garrus


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

legion and garrus are the best


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2010)

Me and Grunt had bromance


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> joker is the best character in this game >_>
> 
> also he is pretty much one of the more normal characters other than his illness.


Best?  No.  

Joker was ok at first. I was indifferent with him.. until ME2 came along. It was _BECAUSE _of Joker Shep dies in the first 10 mins of ME2... him and his cripple ass... That and I dislike his VA. Seth Green is an abomination. AND THEN he gave me more reasons to dislike him. He's a disgrace for supporting that Team Unicorn bullshit. And no, I'm not mad. Just upset. 




Alice said:


> Kukukuku that'd be almost like Thane. Almost  And if he's a tech expert he'd better have something more efficient than shield drain or useless drones.


Thane's a sniper? I thought he was more of the pistol/machine gun kinda guy. I didn't use him much besides his mission... soo... no fighting there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

garrus is a much better bro.

ok wrex yes

but grunt?

and legion is just epic. I mean seriously look at the hack videos of all the dialog we never were able to see in the normal game. he is hilarious


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2010)

Why do you need a sniper when you have Garrus? You bitches disappoint me


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

I wish we could have the option of using only 1 teammate for missions. I would do every mission with Garrus.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2010)

Garrus sometimes didnt want to chat to me and always wanted to do calibrations  That always left me butthurt.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Vault said:


> Garrus sometimes didnt want to chat to me and always wanted to do calibrations  That always left me butthurt.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2010)

And also am i the only one who thought maximising the medical centre in the normandy will heal Garrus's scars too?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 15, 2010)

You like Kaidan but not Joker? The fuck is wrong with you? 

//HbS


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Thane's a sniper? I thought he was more of the pistol/machine gun kinda guy. I didn't use him much besides his mission... soo... no fighting there.


He's a fuckin assassin. He has a fuckin huge sniper rifle 



Vault said:


> Garrus sometimes didnt want to chat to me and always wanted to do calibrations  That always left me butthurt.


Not even tits could do the trick );


----------



## Hana (Dec 15, 2010)

What I want as female Shepard: If you didn't romance anyone in the first or second game, then you get to romance Joker. If I can romance a guy thats dying, then I can romance a guy with brittle bones.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You like Kaidan but not Joker? The fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> //HbS


Joker is a cripple. He can't do anything for me.  



Alice said:


> He's a fuckin assassin. He has a fuckin huge sniper rifle


Where does he keep it... I never saw him with a rifle.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Hana said:


> What I want as female Shepard: If you didn't romance anyone in the first or second game, then you get to romance Joker. If I can romance a guy thats dying, then I can romance a guy with brittle bones.



If he dies during the love making then sign me up.


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Where does he keep it... I never saw him with a rifle.


He uses SMG and sniper rifle, nothing else, you little blind mouse 



Hana said:


> What I want as female Shepard: If you didn't romance anyone in the first or second game, then you get to romance Joker. If I can romance a guy thats dying, then I can romance a guy with brittle bones.


And break his pelvis


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sure if Mordin returns he'll give some advice.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> He uses SMG and sniper rifle, nothing else, you little blind mouse


 Never notice the rifle... I was probably distracted by his greenish.. and his grill.


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Never notice the rifle... I was probably distracted by his greenish.. and his grill.


Excuses 



wonder if it's really ME3 pic


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> Excuses
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if it's really ME3 pic



I think that's actually an early render of Commander Shepard. Man.. am I glad they went with Vanderloo instead.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

doing my renegade run, just got garrus.

god he is so fucking badass.

how did you manage to piss off every merc group here.

it wasn't eaaaasy I really had to work hard at it 

and when you ask him about him shooting you.

besides, you were taking your sweet time. I needed to get you moving

oh garrus you badass friend.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think that's actually an early render of Commander Shepard. Man.. am I glad they went with Vanderloo instead.



Yeah, that was from before the first game came out.  I think that was one of the first pictures I saw of Mass Effect.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> doing my renegade run, just got garrus.
> 
> god he is so fucking badass.
> 
> ...



I think you need to play more.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

why boss?

did I miss something in my paragon playthrough :ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> why boss?
> 
> did I miss something in my paragon playthrough :ho



How did you not get all that info in your paragon run?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

its just everytime I replay this game I get shocked at how much more of a badass garrus has become, my little turian has grown up


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2010)

Garrus from ME1 was funny and pretty cool. 
Garrus in ME2 was a fucking BOSS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

I honestly hope legion is in ME3.

he is hilarious.

Geth do not infiltrate.

Geth do not intentionally infiltrate

-legion, class name: geth infiltrator.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

Garrus was one of my favorites in both games, but he was awesome in 2.  Although Thane is my overall favorite.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I honestly hope legion is in ME3.
> 
> he is hilarious.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I read somewhere that Legion has a role in ME3.

Even if he died in ME2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 15, 2010)

Legion's gaming stats are awesome.

//HbS


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I remember seeing this vid on youtube where you were in the cockpit and you suddenly hear a woman moaning and he is all "oops supposed to go to my headset sorry"
> 
> I lolled so fucking hard



lol ya, and oh his voice actor is this movie actor dont remember his name, oh there is the video


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvt5tLTEQ3o[/YOUTUBE]




damn mass effect have some really good voice acting (lol if you heard the french version whit random character, man even joker's voice in french omg )

other video

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh9TOf3EbVk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QznjOF9e7sY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




seht green: joker only romance whit the computer, thanks dude


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2010)

OY V-kun
If you have Legion on Mordin's recruitment he replies to shepard:
"This platform is immune to organic disease"


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 15, 2010)

earth is getting shit on for a week, and the council hasn't helped? that's some bullshit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2010)

Infers that other planet's aren't getting shit on


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 15, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> earth is getting shit on for a week, and the council hasn't helped? that's some bullshit.



you shoul'd not have trusted the council in ME1 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp30m39onfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Dec 15, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> earth is getting shit on for a week, and the council hasn't helped? that's some bullshit.



they have dismissed those claims.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 15, 2010)

ah yes "reapers"


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 15, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Infers that other planet's aren't getting shit on



spare me .


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 for the PS3 is running off the Mass Effect 3 engine.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> the first time i played mass effect i did romance whit ashley
> but then i re-played ME again and damn... i hate her attitude
> 
> ashley is a racist, no hating on the character its true she hate alien
> ...


No way was I taking her over Wrex.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Mass Effect 2 for the PS3 is running off the Mass Effect 3 engine.



Full of Shit
It's more like ME2 for PS3 is running off the same engine ME2 for xbox/pc ran off of and ME3 will. 
K thanks
Learn your Unreal engine


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

ME2 looked fucking great anyway, I barely need a upgrade.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

Vai said:


> they have dismissed those claims.



Turian Councillor: Ah yes "earth getting raped" the supposed attack on earth by sentient mechanics killing millions.

We have dismissed those claims.





Axl Low said:


> Full of Shit
> It's more like ME2 for PS3 is running off the same engine ME2 for xbox/pc ran off of and ME3 will.
> K thanks
> Learn your Unreal engine





ME2 on PS3 is running the ME3 engine, said by bioware themselves.

though in my opinion its just a polished ME2 engine nothing special.


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2010)

Mass Effect 1 used the Mass Effect 3 engine too.

They have and will continue to just modify Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


>



omg.. I _love_ it.  (Sponge Bob fan at heart. )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Mass Effect 1 used the Mass Effect 3 engine too.
> 
> They have and will continue to just modify Unreal Engine 3.



Yes but when you talk about the ME1-3 engines we talk about the Unreal engine 3 but since its a modded engine you can classify it.

ME1 had the V1 of bioware's modded engine
ME2 360 had the V2 version
ME2 PS3 has the V3 version
ME3 has the V3 version.

so still all the unreal engine at heart but improved each time.

I might be talking about shit I don't really know but you should be able to get the general idea I mean


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2010)

I get it, but people are making it out to be more significant than it is. It's a modified UE3, as it's always been... it's not like _God of War 3_, running on a significantly more capable engine than its predecessors.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

ofcourse, I don't go "LOL PS3 SUPERIOR CUZ OF ME3 ENGINE IN ME2 OMGLOLOLOL 360 SUCKS"

its just ME2 with better lightning and improved colors+ they had plenty of time to polish up ME2


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes.. very very pretty colors that makes me want it. Goddamnit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

maybe kaidan will be EVEN prettier now boss :ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> maybe kaidan will be EVEN prettier now boss :ho



How _dare_ you read my mind.  


.. but yes. Getting rejected in prettier colors will make it so much better when he returns to me in ME3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> maybe kaidan will be EVEN prettier now boss :ho


How do you look pretty years after being nuked?

//HbS


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Full of Shit
> It's more like ME2 for PS3 is running off the same engine ME2 for xbox/pc ran off of and ME3 will.
> K thanks
> Learn your Unreal engine



I know about UE, I also know BioWare heavily modifies the hell out of it, and Irrational Games is doing the same thing for Bioshock: Infinite.

Everybody knows the Unreal Engine is utter shit in most devs hands, but give it to someone capable/competent (IG, DICE, Epic, BioWare) and you've got something to work with.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I know about UE, I also know BioWare heavily modifies the hell out of it, and Irrational Games is doing the same thing for Bioshock: Infinite.
> 
> Everybody knows the Unreal Engine is utter shit in most devs hands, but give it to someone capable/competent (IG, DICE, Epic, BioWare) and you've got something to work with.



copy paste


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2010)

It's still a good engine if competent developers can make great things come out of it.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 17, 2010)

Pic needs Reapers destroying shit in the background


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

I loved Bahgdad Bob 


> Pic needs Reapers destroying shit in the background


"He is perhaps best remembered for his final broadcast in which he agitatedly declared that US troops were defeated and committing mass suicide at the gates of Baghdad, and that there were "no US tanks in Baghdad", all while al-Sahhaf's camera clearly showed several US tanks maneuvering through the city streets behind him less than a mile from his position."

Isn't real life grand sometimes


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 17, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Mass Effect 2 for the PS3 is running off the Mass Effect 3 engine.



He is actually right.

They used the ME3 engine and copied all the assets into the new frame.

So..it's kinda like a remake of ME2..


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

Shameless advertising.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2010)

lol @ X360 vs PS3 fights. PC is still better than the two of them 

Also,



> Ah yes, "AIR QUOTES". The sarcastic gesture supposedly made by the Turian Councillor in response to Commander Shepard's delusional assertions.
> 
> We have dismissed that claim.



//HbS


----------



## Mofo (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol @ X360 vs PS3 fights. PC is still better than the two of them
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


PC by far.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2010)

Turian Counselor: Ah yes! You humans are having another world war. What is this your fourth? New weapons of destruction and you say they are reapers? SOrry but we will not be sending aid to help humans win against humans. There is no such thing as reapers, Commander. Your claim once again has been dismissed. 
*Turian Counselor disconnects Shepard*
/Shepard messages Anderson

5 minutes later:
*Anderson storms onto the presidium and headbutts the Turian counselor.*

Turian Con calls Shepard:
TC with a black eye: AH yes my claim... it has been dismissed...
Sending reinforcements...


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol @ X360 vs PS3 fights. PC is still better than the two of them



Meh... When you can comfortably play PC games on a HDTV while balancing a keyboard and mouse on a couch, come back and tell us again how much better PCs are compared to consoles.

PCs might have better specs, but I'd rather comfortable gaming myself.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Meh... When you can comfortably play PC games on a HDTV while balancing a keyboard and mouse on a couch, come back and tell us again how much better PCs are compared to consoles.
> 
> PCs might have better specs, but I'd rather comfortable gaming myself.



I have candy.
Would you like to share with me? :33


----------



## Mofo (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Meh... When you can comfortably play PC games on a HDTV while balancing a keyboard and mouse on a couch, come back and tell us again how much better PCs are compared to consoles.
> 
> PCs might have better specs, but I'd rather comfortable gaming myself.



You already can, Xbox controllers work on PCs as well. Oh,  computers and HDTVs have been compatible for years, not that I would ever want to play my pc with an HDTV, PC LCDs are the  superior choice qualitywise and when  you got a 28" Viewsonic...  at the end of the day the  PC  gets better shaders and particle effects. Just saying.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2010)

Let's not get into a fight over which is better, both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Meh... When you can comfortably play PC games on a HDTV while balancing a keyboard and mouse on a couch, come back and tell us again how much better PCs are compared to consoles.
> 
> PCs might have better specs, but I'd rather comfortable gaming myself.


Why do I have to balance my keyboard and mousepad when I can I just plug in and play using my controller?  

Also, it's not a problem to plug a PC to a huge HTDV and play on a couch.

Plus, my computer screen happens to give me better image than that 42'' TV in the other room. The difference isn't THAT noticeable, however, so I don't go and swap my PC and PS3 on one screen, PC is always connected to the screen, PS3 is always connected to the TV.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

Agree. Lets all be friiiiiieeeeends.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm only friends with Wrex and Garrus.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Pic needs Reapers destroying shit in the background


Like this?



//HbS


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

Your sir have just won all the Council's credits.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why do I have to balance my keyboard and mousepad when I can I just plug in and play using my controller?



But wait, isn't the whole reason PC gamers act all smug and superior *because* of that fabled keyboard and mouse combo which is apparently better than any other possible way of playing videogames ever?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

Take your console/PC wars to VMs plz. I want HARMONY here... 



The World said:


> I'm only friends with Wrex and Garrus.



But they are my friends too.


----------



## Vai (Dec 17, 2010)

Wrex leading the Krogan to war.

FFFFFFFFawesome.


Holding the line ? PFF, we CHARGE!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> But wait, isn't the whole reason PC gamers act all smug and superior *because* of that fabled keyboard and mouse combo which is apparently better than any other possible way of playing videogames ever?



for FPS and RTS yes


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> Wrex leading the Krogan to war.
> 
> FFFFFFFFawesome.
> 
> ...



im not a fan of the krogan, but a krogan army in a war ?
i want to see that 
remember playing mass effect and this big @$$ alien krogan that suddenly go *&?*&* fast and charge at you ? imagine that at the power of 1000000


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> But wait, isn't the whole reason PC gamers act all smug and superior *because* of that fabled keyboard and mouse combo which is apparently better than any other possible way of playing videogames ever?


Yeah, it's, it's better, for FPS, classic top-down RPG and RTS/RTT. 

But if I want the couch, where I can't use it, why the heck can't I be flexible? Don't get me wrong, gamepad is good. Just not as good as the PC combo. This is the power of a PC, flexibility, well, one of many strenghts.

Sometimes (exceptions make the rule) a controller is better. PURE - gamepad only. Freespace 2 - ONLY AND ONLY a joystick. Mirror's Edge - also a gamepad. NFS Underground 2 - wheel.

Don't think I'm an anti-console person! I do enjoy my PS3.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2010)

I think some shooters are better on consoles then PC. I like Halo and gears both on XBOX then PC simply for the feel of them. They feel like console shooters over PC shooters. As for RTS, I agree 100% they are better on pc.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 17, 2010)

The World said:


> Your sir have just won all the Council's credits.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

Re-watching the trailer.

MY BODY IS READY.

[YOUTUBE]BnEej1RfqTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> Wrex leading the Krogan to war.
> 
> FFFFFFFFawesome.
> 
> ...



i'm a vanguard. it's the only way i know how to fight.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2010)

Guess I'll have to make another playthrough where Kaiden lives for the third game.  You never know, might have to have someone stay behind to set off another nuke.


----------



## MunchKing (Dec 20, 2010)

I found this and thought I might share. Skip to 0:44 in.

[YOUTUBE]nkhgde1kUBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasu H. (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, this next year is going to be hell.  I can't wait to recieve my apologies from the Council (except Anderson), and I can't wait to finally recruit Conrad Verner into my squad.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2010)

The illusive man  :rofl


----------



## Alice (Dec 20, 2010)

Kukuku am I the only one who wants to see Fleet and Flotilla in action  ?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 20, 2010)

Not at all 

illusive man showing his moves


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

MunchKing said:


> I found this and thought I might share. Skip to 0:44 in.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nkhgde1kUBE[/YOUTUBE]



That's... that's actually hilarious!


----------



## Alice (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Not at all


I really didn't mean that porn movie turian and quarian were talking in Eternity 

But actual cutscenes with both fleets joining forces with Alliance 



MunchKing said:


> I found this and thought I might share. Skip to 0:44 in.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually, how is that base going to help you? It's only a fucking shipyard, and the only useful tech there is the tech to make Reapers. Are we going to make Reapers with it? 

TURIAN

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2010)

collector/reaper tech, weapons, documents and stuff.

you honestly don't think that the only thing the base had is how to make reaper tech?

remember the collectors did shitloads of missions before the whole reaper thing so I am pretty sure that there is a shitload of technology there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, that base was only a Reaper shipyard. What documents? Also, the tech... what they got and didn't have already is how to make Reapers and maybe Husks. I don't see anyone mass producing Reapers and Husks.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2010)

It doesn't mater if you guys destroy the base or not because Cerberus went to the base  and collect whatever data was left anyways... Also, think of destroying the collectors base is equal to letting the council live or die.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Either way  Earth is screwed. Reapers are pissed


----------



## DeLarge (Dec 23, 2010)

*Aria T'Loak For President*


Srsly , iwant her as a team member for ME 3  . Her and Anderson...


----------



## Alice (Dec 23, 2010)

Anderson as a SPECTRE candidate should rock on your team  If only he wasn't a councilor 

For once I'd like to see a male quarian in da action


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

DeLarge said:


> *Aria T'Loak For President*
> 
> 
> Srsly , iwant her as a team member for ME 3  . Her and Anderson...



I love me some Aria. She's the best non-crew member, and better than some crew members. I'm looking at you Jacob/Thane 

Also, Kasumi for team member.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

looks likes its almost time for me to get ME1


----------



## Awesome (Dec 23, 2010)

You should have got ME1 a long time ago


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

i was gonna wait 'till the movie came out before  deciding to play it but the lack of general whining from the notorious crybaby's on the internet convinced me this might actually be a good series


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I love me some Aria. She's the best non-crew member, and better than some crew members. I'm looking at you Jacob/*Thane *
> 
> Also, Kasumi for team member.



Ain't nobody got shit on Thane


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 24, 2010)

anderson's way too old to be going around saving the universe. he needs to stay where he is.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> looks likes its almost time for me to get ME1



Get it Boner! ME1 and ME2 is on sale on steam for $10 each!


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Actually, how is that base going to help you? It's only a fucking shipyard, and the only useful tech there is the tech to make Reapers. Are we going to make Reapers with it?
> 
> TURIAN
> 
> //HbS



Well, if you're making a Reaper, you need to know how to make the stuff to put in it, like big ass Thanix cannons and kinetic barrier projectors.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2010)

ILLUSIVE MAN WILL MAKE A REAPER OUT OF REAPERS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Well, if you're making a Reaper, you need to know how to make the stuff to put in it, like big ass Thanix cannons and kinetic barrier projectors.


They got that tech way before the base was even found.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 24, 2010)

I would lol if Shepard turns out to be a Reaper, or they have to implant reaper tech into Shepard in order to become indoctrinated to destroy the Reapers.


----------



## Vai (Dec 24, 2010)

OR... OR

HE GETS DIRECT CONTROLED.


"_ This hurts you, non-shepards._"


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2010)

> Shepard is going to die at the ME3 regardless of all choices you have made.



That's fucking retarded.
Shepard better be break dancing on Harbinger while driving harbinger into Mount Everest


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 24, 2010)

shepard won't die. i honestly don't think bioware wants to deal with that inevitable shitstorm.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 24, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> shepard won't die. i honestly don't think bioware wants to deal with that inevitable shitstorm.



I hope they don't make Shepard pull a Revan where he just leaves the galaxy behind and no one ever hears about him again, because he went into Deep Space in order to fight off the Reapers.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Only Joker can kill Shepard


----------



## The Boss (Dec 24, 2010)

Joker... what a cunt.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

He did cause Shepard's demise the first time around. His gonna do it again, this time for the lulz


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 24, 2010)

i liked joker until i started talking to him about our other squadmates. turns out he's kind of a bitch.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2010)

joker = best crew member.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2010)

Joker is the most awesome human both Normandies ever had onboard. Except Renegade FemShep.

//HbS


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> They got that tech way before the base was even found.
> 
> //HbS



Well yeah, but the point is, the Reapers use many technologies above and beyond what the Council races are capable of.  Keeping the Collector base gives Cerberus access to that technology.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2010)

Paragon or not I firmly believe humanity should rule as the superior race over all others in the galaxy...so yes, Cerberus should get the base 


The Boss said:


> Get it Boner! ME1 and ME2 is on sale on steam for $10 each!



after all the bad mouthing you've done in the DA2 thread I dunno if i want to take the advice of someone with such flawed tastes


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Well yeah, but the point is, the Reapers use many technologies above and beyond what the Council races are capable of.  Keeping the Collector base gives Cerberus access to that technology.


It doesn't. Don't confuse Collector's tech with Reaper tech.

//HbS


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> It doesn't. Don't confuse Collector's tech with Reaper tech.
> 
> //HbS



And where did the Collectors get their tech from?  Regardless, Collector tech is still much more advanced than Council race tech.  The existence of the station in the middle of the galaxy alone is beyond the capabilities of Council tech.  Also, the station is used to create Reapers, so there's got to be tech used for making Reaper systems in there.

Keeping the base from the perspective of using the Reapers' own tech against them is a sound reason.  The only problem is that anyone who studies Reaper tech tends to end up as a mindless slave.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Paragon or not I firmly believe humanity should rule as the superior race over all others in the galaxy...so yes, Cerberus should get the base
> 
> after all the bad mouthing you've done in the DA2 thread I dunno if i want to take the advice of someone with such flawed tastes


but... DA II_ DOES_ looks really bad bruh.


----------



## Alice (Dec 25, 2010)

DA2 does remind me of final fantasy now 


Obligatory


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 25, 2010)

Joker and Chakwas = Fav crew members :33


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> but... DA II_ DOES_ looks really bad bruh.





Alice said:


> DA2 does remind me of final fantasy now


----------



## The Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

Must I remind you... dat hair.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks Final Fantasy 11/14ish if anything. Not the typical cliched big haired anime Final Fantasies.


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's tame next to guys like Cloud or Tidus.  I kinda like it, distinguishes him within the Dragon Age world.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2010)

Wynne had the same color hair


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Must I remind you... dat hair.



whoever that elf is
he's going to die


----------



## Alice (Dec 26, 2010)

Wynne is most problematic character ever  Do something the way she doesn't like and drama is provided 


The World said:


> Looks Final Fantasy 11/14ish if anything. Not the typical cliched big haired anime Final Fantasies.


Well I'm going by how combat system looks so far......and how graphics is. Those first battle screenshots were pretty bad


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Yeah, it's tame next to guys like Cloud or Tidus.  I kinda like it, distinguishes him within the Dragon Age world.


.... gross.  Keep the weeeeaboness out of my WRPG plz. 



RAGING BONER said:


> Wynne had the same color hair


I'm ok with white hair, it's the hair style.  Doesn't matter anyways, games gonna suck. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> Wynne is most problematic character ever  Do something the way she doesn't like and drama is provided Well I'm going by how combat system looks so far......and how graphics is. Those first battle screenshots were pretty bad



wow + dragon age   = shit


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .... gross.  Keep the weeeeaboness out of my WRPG plz.
> 
> 
> I'm ok with white hair, it's the hair style.  Doesn't matter anyways, games gonna suck. :ho



Yeah suck like Mass Effect 2 sucked for you.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Wynne had the same color hair


wynne was a human woman. He's male and an elf

he's dead meat 

whats up with the ogre and having a *PINK* skin? it was purple in the first one

they are just making darkspawn more and more fodder


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 28, 2010)

Just as long as Garrus gets to do his calibrations, I'll be happy.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> whoever that elf is
> he's going to die



glad i'm not the only one.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 28, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Just as long as Garrus gets to do his calibrations, I'll be happy.






 if garrus die in ME3 i'll drop a tear 
garrus is a bad@$$ he his the best character whit shepard, see how kaidan and ashley are fodder in ME2 and they were the first in the normandy unlike garrus  ? 

who else would tell you to stay hydrated on a mission on a volcano planet ? 
garrus care for your health


he his a boss he even predics your actions


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah suck like Mass Effect 2 sucked for you.


   



ichigeau said:


> if garrus die in ME3 i'll drop a tear
> garrus is a bad@$$ he his the best character whit shepard, see how *kaidan and ashley are fodder in ME2* and they were the first in the normandy unlike garrus  ?



Fodder my ass. *BAD NEWS BRUH!* Kaidan/Ashley is the cannon love interest for Shepard. Deal with it. Nerd.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fodder my ass. *BAD NEWS BRUH!* Kaidan/Ashley is the cannon love interest for Shepard. Deal with it. Nerd.



I smell biased


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 28, 2010)

Nebroes. Please stfu about Dragon Age. THIS! IS! MASS EFFECT! 3!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I smell biased


NO U.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Nebroes. Please stfu about Dragon Age. THIS! IS! MASS EFFECT! 3!


Tits or GTFO.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

You only say kaidan/ashley is canon because of your kaidan fetish .

you know this to be true.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> You only say kaidan/ashley is canon because of your kaidan fetish .
> 
> you know this to be true.



I don't have a Kaidan fetish. I just like Kaidan. A lot.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

In b4 bioware announces he was the canon choice for nuking.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> In b4 bioware announces he was the canon choice for nuking.



I'm pretty sure if you choose male, Ashley will live, and if you choose female, whats-his-name will survive.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> In b4 bioware announces he was the canon choice for nuking.


Never.  In the official walk thorough they nuked Ashley.  



Koppachino said:


> I'm pretty sure if you choose male, Ashley will live, and if you choose female, whats-his-name will survive.


His name is Kaidan Alenko.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

It was really kaidan you just mentally blocked it out Boss


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> It was really kaidan you just mentally blocked it out Boss



.... perhaps you're the one who is confused.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Our maybe your in denial


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

No denial. Thank you very much.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Walk into the light and accept Kaidan's fate.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Kaidan is the best party member. Deal with it.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Garrus is clearly best choice. that is why he got party member status in both games.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

ME1 >> ME2...  so _CLEARLY_ Kaidan, as the best character, the developers didn't want him to be playable in ME2 since it's inferior to the 1st. ME3 will be worthy enough for him to return as party member. This is true, because _Wrex_. Deal with it.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Wrex > Kaidan + Garrus?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Wrex = Kaidan > Garrus


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

BLASPHEMY!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Look into your heart. You know it be true. :33


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Never.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Denial at it's finest.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

It's logically impossible that Kaidan can match Wrex or Garrus.

Kaidan is Zaeed level.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Kaidan = Zaeed U MAD.  

No way, Kaidan biotic kick a Turian, snapped his neck and died. So manly. Zaeed is a sore loser who dwells on the past. 

Wrex is awesome by default. Anyone who doesn't think so can die.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Kaidan wishes he was Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Garrus is small time compare to Kaidan.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Garrus pops heat sinks at the last second 

what does Kaidan do? Get nuked


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Kaidan ... is a Commander. Garrus is still small time.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2010)

Urg. This thread needs to be calibrated.


----------



## Alice (Dec 28, 2010)

What a fight  Now where was my popcorn.

Kinda sad that Legion wasn't romanceble


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Garrus > all


this thread is god tier Garrus time.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Garrus is boss


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

Wrex and Garrus are both bros.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> Garrus is boss



So I'm Garrus now? 



Son Goku said:


> Garrus > all
> 
> 
> this thread is god tier Garrus time.


I'll prove you wrong. Just you wait!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 28, 2010)

You can't dismiss that claim.

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

Garrus + Wrex > All


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2010)

Alice said:


> What a fight  Now where was my popcorn.
> 
> Kinda sad that Legion wasn't romanceble



If I had to romance an A.I., I would pick E.D.I. over Legion.  Probably because I'm a dude.

And we all know that Kaiden was the one who stayed with the nuke.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

kaiden ate a nuke he triggered


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

You people who nuked Kaidan are a BLIGHT!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2010)

I wonder if BioWare can track how many people saved Ashley over Kaiden?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

I totally just nuked Kaidan because I don't care about either of them.

I always teamed wrex and garrus.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Garrus > all
> 
> 
> this thread is god tier Garrus time.



i agree 



The Boss said:


> Fodder my ass. *BAD NEWS BRUH!* Kaidan/Ashley is the cannon love interest for Shepard. Deal with it. Nerd.




humans, they are all racist 

why they dont like turians ? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl8rTrl4XZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

"Do you take pleasure in genocide, Shepard!?"

1. Damn straight. Wanna get written down in my Death Note?
2. Hey, I'm paid to shoot things. I'm good at my job.
3. No, but it had to be done for the good of all!
4. *pretend to calibrate your guns*


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You people who nuked Kaidan are a BLIGHT!


And you are a Batarian for actually liking kaidan.

And I eat Batarians for breakfast.


----------



## Omniversal scalping (Dec 28, 2010)

looks so good i didnt in finish the 2nd one need to get it back of my friend.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You people who nuked Kaidan are a _mentally healthy_!


Fixed for great justice.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 28, 2010)

Boss you are outnumbered


----------



## Wan (Dec 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> "Do you take pleasure in genocide, Shepard!?"
> 
> 1. Damn straight. Wanna get written down in my Death Note?
> 2. Hey, I'm paid to shoot things. I'm good at my job.
> ...



Depends on the species, Turian.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Depends on the species, Turian.



Save the base
Make Turian Reaper
Claims no longer dismissed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

kaidan is a shit character.

ugly guy, shitty voice sounds like he smokes 5 packs of cigarretes a day while eating sandpaper + he is totally a asshole in ME2.

you can clearly see who are the real party members.

wrex was all "SHEPAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD (brofist)" 

garrus was all "il shoot him to make him come to me quicker <3 " 

kaidan was all " WAH WAH YOU DISSAPEARED WAH WAH CERBERUS I IGNORE THE FACT THAT YOU WERE DEAD FOR THE FUCKING TWO YEAR AND HAD NO WAY TO CONTACT US WAH WAH"

Hell even tali was all "oh shepard is back I want him so bad <3"

kaidan only whined and bitched and if I have a chance to kill him in ME3 I will do it


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell if I have the chance to kill Tali in ME3 
Oh wait
She's not making it that far


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd neg you if i hadn't had to spread neg


----------



## Kri (Dec 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You people who nuked Kaidan are a BLIGHT!


Stopping the Reapers seemed a near-impossible task without being able to be in several places at once. Kaiden took the initiative.


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaidan is misspelled in the thread title.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

Boss I see what you did there 
or was it Kirngle ;p

now change ME2's thread title to Wrex+Garrus> All


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

*lolololololol!!!111!!1 YEEEEEEEEES.... Suck it Haterz.  *


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, will these pairings wars ever end?


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2010)

Blasto x Elcor Hamlet. :33


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh Kaidan.

The most boring male character BioWare ever did..

Oh..I mean the second most boring after Carth Onasi..and they have the same voice actor..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaidan mad gay. 

And not in the homo way.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaidan is great. And no, he isn't boring. He's really sweet. *Ya'll just mad jellan*. 

Carth sounds hot, but his character is ...  annoying.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan is great. And no, he isn't boring. He's really sweet. *Ya'll just mad jellan*.
> 
> Carth sounds hot, but his character is ...  annoying.



I am going to put you through the Qui-Gon Jinn test.

That is..tell me what Kaidan's most distinctive personality trait is.

What sets him apart from the rest.

His glorious moment.

Hmm?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2010)

Carth > Kaidan.

Kaidan is a Carth after deevolution.

Also, the title!  I unsubscribed 

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

lol Kaidan, most boring shit evar


----------



## FmDante (Dec 29, 2010)

Soon, really soon, we are going to blow up a shitload of reapers. Also Kaidan is boring.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

All your comments are dildos. 






Ciupy said:


> I am going to put you through the Qui-Gonn Jin test.
> 
> That is..tell me what Kaidan's most distinctive personality trait is.
> 
> ...



WTF is a Qui-Gonn Jin test?  

Kaidan's glorious moment? If you asking me, I think all his moments are glorious. :33 What I like about his character is that he doesn't have any drama/issues like the rest of your crew. Not saying it's bad, I think it's great, brings more to the table.. ect. Call me lame, but I just like Kaidan okay. I prefer the laid back drama-less type. (Until ME2 came along. ) I know he isn't spontaneous or crazy, but he's a very believable character.. and very sweet. His voice is great too.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> All your comments are dildos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh..yeah.



He's not interesting BECAUSE he doesn't have any problems.

That's true with Jacob as well.

They are just..there..no personality growth,no deep-rooted problems,no nada.



I thought you liked Garrus..


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Uhh..yeah.
> 
> 
> He's not interesting BECAUSE he doesn't have any problems.


DID YOU JUST COMPARE KAIDAN TO THAT PIECE OF WOOD.  

I find him likable because he doesn't have problems. I just want a drama free relationship, is that too much to ask for.  



> That's true with Jacob as well.
> They are just..there..no personality growth,no deep-rooted problems,no nada.


No, Jacob's issue is that he's black. _ZIIIING!_  j/k but nah, he's got daddy issues and has a "_shady history_" with Miranda.. such as not sure if they fucked. Do not want. 



> I thought you liked Garrus..


I do, as a bro.  They made him sexy as fuck in ME2 (secretly want him so hard lol), but nah. I wouldn't know what to do with a... _Turian_.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Uhh..yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE THE HELL DO YOU FIND THAT PLUSHIE????

also, lol Kaidan


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> WHERE THE HELL DO YOU FIND THAT PLUSHIE????
> 
> also, lol Kaidan



A girl does them:




And for ya Saren fans:


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2010)

ITT: Shoko rollin and trollin


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

lol no Kaidan plushie for awesomeness 

Garren is far better romance option


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, so, like, now I want a hoodie styled after Garrus's loyalty armour.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Yeah, so, like, now I want a hoodie styled after Garrus's loyalty armour.



Goddamnit,it pays to know how to do shit with your own hand..


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 29, 2010)

what is this thread title?


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2010)

Shoko i didnt know your influence was this much  

Change back the fucking thread title.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Shoko i didnt know your influence was this much
> 
> Change back the fucking thread title.



Since when were you under the impression this was Shoko's doing?


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2010)

It has to be Shoko, she's the one who wanks to Kaidan day and night.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

poor shoko, has to endure all the kaidan hate 

*pats shoko*

Kaida is a man-whore


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

I had nothing to do with this tittle change. It was all in the cards.  

Also... Kaidan >>>> All.

/thread.


----------



## Alice (Dec 29, 2010)

What da fuck with title


----------



## Kri (Dec 29, 2010)

I like him, but I still blew him up 4/5 times.

Infinitely better than Carth, but, his is the type of personality that would sacrifice himself for his team. Even without bearing that and rank in mind, he doesn't need a lifetime to prove who he is, and Ashley does.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 29, 2010)

*Looks at thread title*

Oh, hell naw!
I'm leaving.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

All Kaidan haterz leaving this thread. Everything went better than expected.  

Also *Kri*... Shame on you.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2010)

Garrus > All


----------



## Vai (Dec 29, 2010)

!


----------



## Alice (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaidan: Shy & Smexy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaidan - Killed As I Danced Above Nuke

I know, that's pushing it...

//HbS


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 29, 2010)

This thread is redefining the ">" symbol. Mathematics will be in chaos!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2010)

I have decided to shave myself bald and call myself Jack.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)

you need piercing and tattoos though


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 29, 2010)

and a horrible attitude


----------



## Vai (Dec 29, 2010)

And biotic powers.

nO YOU DONT HAVE THOSE.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

Thread tittle...  


What is this counter troll.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 30, 2010)

lol i kinda like it


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I have decided to shave myself bald and call myself Jack.



Get tatoo'd all over and don't wear anything from the waist up, post pics 



The Boss said:


> Thread tittle...
> 
> 
> What is this counter troll.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 30, 2010)

My cousin just started playing Mass Effect on the PC...the first thing he asked me was if there were any permanent deaths in the game.  Apparently he started to hate Kaiden during Eden Prime.


----------



## Hana (Dec 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> My cousin just started playing Mass Effect on the PC...the first thing he asked me was if there were any permanent deaths in the game.  Apparently he started to hate Kaiden during Eden Prime.



Well...this game will be perfect for him. Even though I don't agree.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 30, 2010)

"sees thread title"

And order was restored to the Galaxy!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the spoiler whoever changed the title.

Unless it's not a canon death this was really fucking retardedly done, especially as PS3 owners such as myself won't get to experience ME2 for another month.

Oh and yes, I MAD


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh deal with it and quit bitching


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2010)

So Kaidan will be the first human to carry Wrex childrean


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Thread tittle...  I love Wrex and Kaidan... but not together.  



Muk said:


> So Kaidan will be the first human to carry Wrex childrean


 



Jon Snow said:


> Thanks for the spoiler whoever changed the title.
> 
> Unless it's not a canon death this was really fucking retardedly done, especially as PS3 owners such as myself won't get to experience ME2 for another month.
> 
> Oh and yes, I MAD


lol "_Cannon_" in a Mass Effect game.  Besides this is ME1 we are talking about. You don't get ME1.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Through an interactive comic I will


----------



## Memos (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Through an interactive comic I will



Just get it for PC, that's what i'm doing. I'll probably get ME2 for the PS3 if my PC can't run it well.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Thread tittle...  I love Wrex and Kaidan... but not together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the new title  

But really it should be Garrus x Grunt  The bromance is over 9000


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

But I'm obsessed with this "transfer your save data" feature they're using..


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Again  Quit bitching Kenny. So unlike you.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Through an interactive comic I will



heh.... squishing a whole game into a 15 min comic... you probably wont get all the reference (lulzy ones) from ME1. You can make major decisions in the comic... but then again if you didn't play the ME1 why would you care who survives?  ME1 introduces you to the Mass Effect world. ME2 has a character driven plot. However you'll still enjoy ME2 without playing ME1, but that's like saying you can enjoy MGS2 without playing MGS1. You're missing out on a lot of the plot.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 30, 2010)

Ehh..not too fond of Yaoi..

I'll let this sum it up for me:


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Bromance  We all know Shepard x Garrus is canon  But not in a gay way. In a manly kinda way


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

It's not bitching. I'm just saying I want a continuing story between all three games and since ME2 PS3 version will include that interactive comic for ME1 and all DLC (?) I'd rather get that, instead of playing two chopped up stories on two platforms.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Bromance  We all know Shepard x Garrus is canon  But not in a gay way. In a manly kinda way


Yeah... I'm pretty sure Shepard is *manly*.  



Jon Snow said:


> It's not bitching. I'm just saying I want a continuing story between all three games and since ME2 PS3 version will include that interactive comic for ME1 and all DLC (?) I'd rather get that, instead of playing two chopped up stories on two platforms.


Get ME1 for PC, play it so you know the whole story. THEN play ME2 on PS3 and chose what you did on ME1 PC into ME2 PS3. Life of a king.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

I get what you mean but you could have difference save files with different beginnings and endings you see  

I have to buy ME2 on PS3 now because all the things i done was on the xbox and im getting ME3 on the PS3. And i need my save file.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

I currently don't have a stationary computer and my laptop kinda sucks with games and shit. I am however planning on buying a computer down the road but shit costs money, and I don't have the time. I already have 4 games in Norway to come back to, plus eventual cleanups in trophies and shit for games like Bioshock. And I'm not even counting Mass Effect 2 or Dead Space 2 and all the other games coming out around then.

I must be effecient

@Vault: Yeah but the thing is, I really want my own story the first playthrough and the platinum will come after that. Which is why I'm hoping the comic at least provides the important stuff, although I love minor stuff (which MG never lacks), I think I can live without it for now. I might get the PC version when I provide myself with a new computer


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2010)

or just play me 1 and me 2 on pC 

master race pwns all


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

You and your master race  

Kenny i forgot your a trophy whore, well 2011 is going to be a struggle for you


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Edited the post above just for you Patty


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck getting that Insanity trophy Gay Fox.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> @Vault: Yeah but the thing is, I really want my own story the first playthrough and the platinum will come after that. Which is why I'm hoping the comic at least provides the important stuff, although I love minor stuff (which MG never lacks), I think I can live without it for now. I might get the PC version when I provide myself with a new computer



Yeah the comic will show all the important decisions for you to decide and i get what your saying. The beauty of ME is the fact that you have your own story which can be unique to you and its good to know you have something the masses do not have. Thats why you can never run out of things to talk about when it comes to ME, and also liking different characters. The thread title speaks for itself, i loathe Kaidan while Shoko loves him. Its just little stuff like that which warrant people to have more unique stories.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Good luck getting that Insanity trophy Gay Fox.


I have done this, anything is possible


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Shoko  Dont count him out yet, his a trophy whore  A major one


----------



## Vai (Dec 30, 2010)

Alenko.

Wrex.



no..... nooooo.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Hahahaha, we'll see Insanity isn't really that hard... now that I think about. But there was  these two parts that made me rage quit. Never again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Yeah the comic will show all the important decisions for you to decide and i get what your saying. The beauty of ME is the fact that you have your own story which can be unique to you and its good to know you have something the masses do not have. Thats why you can never run out of things to talk about when it comes to ME, and also liking different characters. The thread title speaks for itself, i loathe Kaidan while Shoko loves him. Its just little stuff like that which warrant people to have more unique stories.


I like unique. Unique stuff just builds more interest in stuff for me, which is is my primary reason for wanting to get in on this franchise. And besides, when someone who loves Metal Gear almost as much as me says it's this good (but Metal Gear is the one true love, Bioware is just a fling, as Shoko said. I printscreen'd proof) I just have to get don't I?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

I guarantee you it is going to become more than a fling  I started out the same, thinking this was just for fun i will hit and run but i just cant stay away from ME now  This love is now a disease i cant seem to get a cure of


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in love with Bioware's child Mass Effect. Bioware is a bad lover...


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

That's Shoko's words though


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Sauce now  You printed the screen did you not ?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

I might have said something along those line....


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

I believe you  Its not like your username is Shepard or Kaidan


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

proof


----------



## Memos (Dec 30, 2010)

Sure is real names on here.

Just what do we know about this comic in ME2, btw?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Dat facebook.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Track me down if you want. COME AT ME BROS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure everyone is just flocking to track you down. :ho I have my real name on my DA sooo... deal with it.  

Back on Topic. Kaidan x Wrex. No.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

In other news...

Back on topic! Metal Gear >>>> everything


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Shoko you got tracked and fapped to already  Now you deal with it


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> In other news...
> 
> Back on topic! Metal Gear >>>> everything


I'm waiting for Peace Walker 2. :33 



Vault said:


> Shoko you got tracked and fapped to already  Now you deal with it


 My Biotic god Kaidan will protect me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Where is your god now? He cant save you :ho 

And no such thing as Peace Walker 2 and please be on the PS3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> My Biotic god Kaidan will protect me.



Dude, there has to be the option in ME3 to get Kaidan hopped up on whatever the drug was in that one mission in ME2!

That would be worth going through a playthrough where he lived for!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Where is your god now? He cant save you :ho
> And no such thing as Peace Walker 2 and please be on the PS3


He'll save me. Just wait till ME3.  

And yes. Peace Walker 2. Kojima said something about it... but IDK what that fuck it will be about.  



EvilMoogle said:


> Dude, there has to be the option in ME3 to get Kaidan hopped up on whatever the drug was in that one mission in ME2!
> 
> That would be worth going through a playthrough where he lived for!



He mad bruh!  

Also the answer choices given at Horizon was bullshit. Where's the "I MISS YOU KAIDAN" option? Goddamnit Bioware... so fucking sad after Horizon.


----------



## Vai (Dec 30, 2010)

wouldnt want to go up against an army of biotic gods..


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous, get that shit outta here


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 30, 2010)

Vai said:


> wouldnt want to go up against an army of biotic gods..



kaiden is an L2
he his superior


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 30, 2010)

Wrex X Kaiden?


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 30, 2010)

Kaidan would be a bottom; I just can't picture Wrex taking it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Vai said:


> wouldnt want to go up against an army of biotic gods..






ichigeau said:


> kaiden is an L2
> he his superior


 That he is. 



Koppachino said:


> Kaidan would be a bottom; I just can't picture Wrex taking it.


... hmmmm.... actually picturing it now are you? Even I didn't go that far.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2010)

The thing about the PS3 version is even if you don't play ME1 all your accomplishments wont transfer, I don't know after playing both games multiple times it just seems kinda eh.  Plus in ME2 you'll default to max renegade ending if you don't have a ME1 save...which if that's not the route you wanted it kinda sucks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Liked dead Wrex and Council.  Which WILL have a drastic change in the game and anyway you wanna split it you wont get the definitive game with ME3 on the PS3


----------



## FmDante (Dec 30, 2010)

God, this thread is even worse than 4chan


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 30, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Kaidan would be a bottom; I just can't picture Wrex taking it.



Why did you have to enhance that mental image..


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

FmDante said:


> God, this thread is even worse than 4chan



Appealing right


----------



## FmDante (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Appealing right



->


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 30, 2010)

I really can't wait although I haven't actually finished the second one >_> something for when I get back home I guess haha. 

They have got better as they've gone along though so I am expecting big things.


----------



## Alice (Dec 30, 2010)

Is this the place to purchase a quad set of krogan balls?


----------



## Kri (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait, we aren't allowed to spoil _Mass Effect_? Game's from '07, surely marching into twenty-eleven we've passed the statute of limitations on spoilers.


----------



## Memos (Dec 30, 2010)

Kri said:


> Wait, we aren't allowed to spoil _Mass Effect_? Game's from '07, surely marching into twenty-eleven we've passed the statute of limitations on spoilers.



No, we aren't allowed to mention Aeris dies either.

Oh damn...

Spoilers are fine when discussing in the thread, but when it comes to thread titles that's an issue that people can have a valid issue with. There's a difference between coming into a specific game thread and being spoiled and coming into a gaming section and being spoiled on a specific game.

I would have been spoiled about that Kaidan business if that was canon. I don't personally mind because i've wished death upon him from the moment i've laid eyes on him, but that's not really the point.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2010)

Alice said:


> Is this the place to purchase a quad set of krogan balls?



I still don't like you for taking my (user)name. Your name had better really be Alice, too.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would have been spoiled about that Kaidan business if that was canon. I don't personally mind because i've wished death upon him from the moment i've laid eyes on him, but that's not really the point.


I'm watching you.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2010)

If Ashley wasn't the worst character ever I would have easily killed off Kaidan when I had the chance.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread title is lies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2010)

I so with there was an option "Ashley, go help Kaiden defend the bomb and defend our escape."


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2010)

If both of them bit the bullet it would be the best thing to happen in ME1


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I so with there was an option "Ashley, go help Kaiden defend the bomb and defend our escape."


Fucking this, mate.  Liara for life.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 30, 2010)

Seriously after the first mission I never used my human squad mates, ever.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Seriously after the first mission I never used my human squad mates, ever.



I pretty much took Tali and Wrex on every mission after The Citadel. Only swapped out Tali with Liara when you were on that planet with the Rachni


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 31, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I still don't like you for taking my (user)name. Your name had better really be Alice, too.



If you used the name alice beforehand this wouldn't be happening would it?


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 31, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Fucking this, mate.  Liara for life.



female shepard x liara  is the best


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2010)

I just want to have a threesome or moresome in Mass Effect 3.  We could do it in Dragon Age, so I'm hoping BioWare lets us do it in this game.  Hopefully, it'll start another controversy and we can see some funny shit on the news like the first game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

my ME1 party was wrex and garrus

ME2 first Garrus and tali but then I got legion and I swapped out tali for him


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 31, 2010)

ME1 was Garrus and Wrex as well.

ME2 its Garrus and Miranda (Or Samara)


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2010)

lol am I the only idiot who played these games using EVERYONE, just taking turns each mission.


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2010)

no i used to do that too until i stopped and just picked a team i liked the most


----------



## Kri (Dec 31, 2010)

For _Mass Effect_, at least on my first playthrough, I was concerned about how I should approach missions tactically. As an Engineer, Ashley and Liara made the most sense for balance. On later playthroughs, I got around to everyone.

For _Mass Effect 2_, I tried to bring people who had something to contribute to the story for that particular mission. Bringing Miranda to Jack's loyalty mission, Mordin and Garrus to Horizon, and, when I thought to, Legion to Tali's loyalty mission... et cetera. Garrus and Tali were my go-to duo, though.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2010)

Kri said:


> On later playthroughs, I got around to everyone.



Oh you did, did you? /village bicycle


----------



## Memos (Dec 31, 2010)

I will only ever be using Garrus and Ashley. It makes so much sense.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 31, 2010)

KidTony said:


> lol am I the only idiot who played these games using EVERYONE, just taking turns each mission.



No LOL i do this as well but my main team is the ones i listed above. For example. For bumbrush missions I take Garrus and Grunt.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 31, 2010)

Kri said:


> For _Mass Effect_, at least on my first playthrough, I was concerned about how I should approach missions tactically. As an Engineer, Ashley and Liara made the most sense for balance. On later playthroughs, I got around to everyone.
> 
> For _Mass Effect 2_, I tried to bring people who had something to contribute to the story for that particular mission. Bringing Miranda to Jack's loyalty mission, Mordin and Garrus to Horizon, and, when I thought to, Legion to Tali's loyalty mission... et cetera. Garrus and Tali were my go-to duo, though.



Wow never thought of bringing Legion on the Tali loyalty mission lol


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

For ME2 I switched around whoever would fit best that mission

ME1 was Garrus and Wrex almost exclusively.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2010)

KidTony said:


> lol am I the only idiot who played these games using EVERYONE, just taking turns each mission.


I did that at first, but Ashley and Kaidan got on my nerves, and Liara and Tali were useful for things involving tech.

In part 2 I'm still having a hard time finding my faves but Jacob's out...Jack's useless in combat, and Thane seems just as such.  So far I stick with Kasumi and Moridin for the dialogue...rather have Liara....


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Kri said:


> For _Mass Effect_, at least on my first playthrough, I was concerned about how I should approach missions tactically. As an Engineer, Ashley and Liara made the most sense for balance. On later playthroughs, I got around to everyone.
> 
> For _Mass Effect 2_, I tried to bring people who had something to contribute to the story for that particular mission. Bringing Miranda to Jack's loyalty mission, Mordin and Garrus to Horizon, and, when I thought to, Legion to Tali's loyalty mission... et cetera. Garrus and Tali were my go-to duo, though.



I did the same  Brought Legion along for the lulz.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2010)

Ashley ain't that bad people..


----------



## Vai (Dec 31, 2010)

she is


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2010)

Vai said:


> she is



Bullshit.


----------



## Vai (Dec 31, 2010)

she wanted to kill wrex!!

She... that's the worst sin possible!


If Wrex wanted to kill shepard, Wrex kills shepard.
No need for Ashley to go all macho and backstab attack.


... I don't think I watched that happen too... but that's what happens right?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2010)

It was bullshit that Ashley didn't want to join Cerberus. That 2face scum. Good thing I killed her in _ALL_ my play throughs.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2010)

Vai said:


> she wanted to kill wrex!!
> 
> She... that's the worst sin possible!
> 
> ...



Nobody kills Shepard,not even Wrex.

You can put Shepard to sleep for some time,as the Collectors proved it,but you can't kill him.

The Universe conspires against any attempt at someone killing Shepard.

Ashley was just part of that universal order.

Wrex tried to kill Shepard,BAM,got gunned down by Ashley!

That's the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## Wan (Dec 31, 2010)

In ME1 my dynamic duo was Wrex and Tali.  Wrex would tank damage with maxed out Barrier and Immunity abilities, while Tali would disable their weapons and biotics.  As an adept, I would then restrain enemies with singularities and lifts.

In ME2, the most flexible team is Miranda and Grunt.  Again, Grunt soaked damage with his krogan vitality upgrades and Fortification ability, while Miranda could take on armored/barrier'd enemys with Warp and shielded enemies with Overload.  However, ME2 often merited different teams for different situations.  Tali and Legion are the obvious anti-geth and anti-mech team.  Grunt and Jack are good for Husk-heavy missions like the derelict, with Grunt charging through, Jack throwing shockwaves everywhere, and both having shotguns.  Jack and Thane are good against Collectors, with Thane using Warp and Jack using Squad Warp Ammo.


----------



## Kri (Dec 31, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh you did, did you? /village bicycle


I have no regrets. 



The Boss said:


> It was bullshit that Ashley didn't want to join Cerberus. That 2face scum.


For the same reason Anderson and Kaidan wouldn't; from an Alliance perspective, Cerberus is a terrorist organization. Not feeling comfortable giving aliens access to sensitive military technology doesn't presuppose that she would abandon the Alliance for a piece of ass she thought was dead for two years and his shiny new boss.

Ashley is Alliance to the core; she was born and raised a Williams. She isn't ashamed of it, and in fact would dedicate her life to have her name mean what it should in the Alliance again.

From _Retribution_, I'm sure you know that she's more dedicated to the Alliance than Anderson is, and he's not comfortable with Cerberus either.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 31, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> *Nobody kills Shepard*,not even Wrex.




are you sure ? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isARefv1Nvo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2010)

Kri said:


> From _Retribution_, I'm sure you know that she's more dedicated to the Alliance than Anderson is, and he's not comfortable with Cerberus either.



That's the impression I got too, but if you look at the videos in Lair of the Shadow Broker, you can see one that has Anderson talking to a Cerberus operative.  And it was on the Citadel too...fishy fishy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

^ yah suspicious as hell

I bet ME3 will have plenty of plottwists

and also sheppard cant be killed, you might succeed but he just comes back and all it did was make him pissed off.

sheppard = most badass Sci-fi character ever.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sheppard = most badass Sci-fi character ever.



Eh... I think the Doctor is a bit more badass than him. He travels through space and time in a police box, stops alien invasions with a Jammy Dodger, wears a Stetson and is so threatening that every race in the universe teamed up to imprison him... And failed.

That's just in the last year, too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

doctor who?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, you guys ever watch the movie _The Fourth Kind_? The reapers are real man.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> doctor who?



Ezackly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

who here is going to go "ah yes "reapers" " when the earth gets attacked by HUGE alien ships in december 2012.

Also I never watched dr.who


----------



## The Boss (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who here is going to go "ah yes "reapers" " when the earth gets attacked by HUGE alien ships in december 2012.



_Nooooo._...  the movie was implying the Aliens indoctrinated people when experimented on.... or some shit like that. It also goes to as far as the Aliens claiming they are god...  Harbinger, is that you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

I wasn't replying to you. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I was replying to you :ho Deal with it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

if its you il deal with it 


:ho


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who here is going to go "ah yes "reapers" " when the earth gets attacked by HUGE alien ships in december 2012.
> 
> *Also I never watched dr.who*



You should, it's quality stuff.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You should, it's quality stuff.



they don't air it here nor have I ever seen DVDs


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

That's what the internet is for :|


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought it's for porn...

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I thought it's for porn...
> 
> //HbS



Mainly


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)

I heard something about more RPG elements so i came


----------



## Wan (Jan 3, 2011)

Nah, nothing has been revealed yet about gameplay mechanics changes for ME3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2011)

They've listed goals of what they want to improve.

Under their "We Should Improve" they have the following:  Richer RPG Elements, More Combat Options, More Complex Enemies, and Polish Everything.



Second to last slide.

Or if you're to lazy to go through all the slides (some of which are rather interesting):  

_As with the transition from the first Mass Effect to the second, BioWare is taking these criticisms to heart for the third game, with Norman hoping the third will offer "richer RPG features" and "more combat options." What we can probably expect less of, however, is the mining minigame, which Norman described as the part that "nobody liked."_

From:


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

My question is why even keep the mining. They should wipe it so they can fit in more dialogue.... man wtf Bioware.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Go away  I liked mining 

Mostly because of that soothing music and the sexy EDI voice when she says "probe away"


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

^YOU ARE A BLIGHT. You go away.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

You liking Alenko is blasphemous as it is already. I say you gtfo first


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Whats wrong with Alenko? He's sweet.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

His a raging homo  I will always let him die no matter what


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

You my dear, sound more like the raging homo.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

How so  Im manly as hell


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

If by manly you mean whining about how "_homo_" Kaidan is then ok. :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

But he is a homo  

Garrus > That little bitch


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, Alenko's a bitch. My bitch. :ho 

Garrus is my bitch too.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't mind the mining. I mined literally every planet on one of my playthroughs, just to be sure I didn't miss any miniquests. It gives you a sense of explorations in a far less tedious way than _Mass Effect_, driving around in that godforsaken vehicle in copypaste environments.

And it gives you resources that you can actually use, rather than just have them complete the most uninteresting and unimportant quest in the game.

Everything about resources in _Mass Effect 2_ were a _massive_ improvement over _Mass Effect_. I'd rather they continue improving it (maybe sending a scout shuttle to a system RTS-style and having it return over time with a report -- a report that you can contract/sell to someone else, because honestly, there's no reason for a ship as advanced as the Normandy to be wasted on mining) rather than scrapping it altogether.

Keep the exploration and the payoff, but let us spend our time with more interesting or challenging things.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

I too mined every fucking planet in my main run just to make sure I didn't miss anything. Funny thing is, with ME1 I thought I did all the side quest possible on my main, and then on my "_whatever run_" I ran into a new side quest. This never happened to me in ME2... and I spent _waaaay_ more time on ME2 than ME1. I quite disappointed.  

And Yes I agree, needs more interesting and challenging things.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

Last time I played _Oblivion_ I ran into new missions, and I've played through that game maybe half a trillion times. I love when that happens, except that it makes me want to do another, even more complete playthrough when I'd already thought I was 'done'.

Which reminds me, I need to do another ME1 run, since one of my quests bugged before my final final final playthrough right before ME2 launched.

...It can wait. Plenty of time until ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly, plenty of time before ME3.  I have to finish RDR, and play more of New Vegas before I get back into my pro human run starting from ME1.  Not to mention get Vanquish & Castlevania when it price drops to $30-20.  Also, Dead Space 2 comes out on the 25th. MY GOD. 2011 is gonna be so cash.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to finish Undead Nightmare for RDR.

Dead Money for _New Vegas_ was much better than I was expecting. It remind me that I need to make someone who can carry more... weight. I keep making scrawny suit-types that are various shades of 'pistoleer' with the exception of my NCR Ranger wannabe, who didn't wear a suit. And my cannibal, who does wear a suit (and a mask), but only uses hand-to-hand.

The _Dead Space 2_ demo was fun but familiar. I had access to the multiplayer beta, but I installed it on my PS3 and then never touched it. I can't imagine it's still active, otherwise I'd try it now out of curiosity.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2011)

I guess I'll re-do my playthroughs using a ME1 playthrough where I had no romances.  I don't want to face the consequences of cheating on my love interest from the first game...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 4, 2011)

I just visited a planet, went in to the orbit, "Anomaly detected" - started mining and exploring. Nothing? I left.

Alenko's a pussy. Whining bitch. Headaches, too, big deal. I used to have migraines that scared my doctor, and I never bitched about it.

Plus, Kri, Mako is awesome  gotta climb that vertical mountain 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

Kri said:


> I have to finish Undead Nightmare for RDR.
> 
> Dead Money for _New Vegas_ was much better than I was expecting. It remind me that I need to make someone who can carry more... weight. I keep making scrawny suit-types that are various shades of 'pistoleer' with the exception of my NCR Ranger wannabe, who didn't wear a suit. And my cannibal, who does wear a suit (and a mask), but only uses hand-to-hand.
> 
> The _Dead Space 2_ demo was fun but familiar. I had access to the multiplayer beta, but I installed it on my PS3 and then never touched it. I can't imagine it's still active, otherwise I'd try it now out of curiosity.


Imma get undead nightmare as soon as it goes on sale.. or when I finish RDR. Which ever comes first. 

Ive heard mix reviews about Dead Money. I'll probably get it. Even if I end up not liking it, it'll probably better than any Dragon Age DLC anyways...  

Not to keen on DS2 multiplayer but yes, I'm glad they gave Issac a nice face.  Gives me something to look forward too.. besides the action of course.  



Hunted by sister said:


> Alenko's a pussy. Whining bitch. Headaches, too, big deal. I used to have migraines that scared my doctor, and I never bitched about it.


This is uncalled for.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

Well Kaidan is pretty awful


----------



## Awesome (Jan 4, 2011)

I killed Kaiden in every playthrough. Every single playthrough I did I made sure he died.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I killed Kaiden in every playthrough. Every single playthrough I did I made sure he died.



Such devotion to him. I wish I were as devoted to Kaiden as you are.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2011)

I dislike almost all of the human companions in ME1 & 2 for some reason.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

ME2 humans were much better than in ME1


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2011)

Yup.  The only human party member I didn't like in the sequel was Jacob.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This is uncalled for.


Well...  maybe. Kaidan is a worse kind of Carth, Carth atleast GOT somewhere (a general? Can't remember) while Kaidan got to be a radioactive dust.


forgotten_hero said:


> Yup.  The only human party member I didn't like in the sequel was Jacob.


I was indifferent to him. He was a bro though!

I didn't like Jack. She had a fucked up childhood. Well guess what missy, join the crowd. You're not special. And if you really wanted to cut yourself off from that past, loose the tattoos, wear normal clothes and stop fucking around. Fucking ME2's Sasuke.

Miranda is a whore. 

Joker's awesome.

Zaeed is badass. Veteran type of man. 

Kasumi is cute. 

Have I forgotten about anybody?

//HbS


----------



## Kri (Jan 5, 2011)

Jack's childhood, much like most of her life, was a special type of fucked up.

And Kaidan can get somewhere. He outranks Shepard in the Alliance in _Mass Effect 2_. Granted, Shepard was KIA for two years, which usually is a hindrance for your career, but Kaidan's done well all the same.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

Kri said:


> Jack's childhood, much like most of her life, was a special type of fucked up.
> 
> Kaidan can get somewhere. He outranks Shepard in the Alliance in _Mass Effect 2_.



Jack used to be a girl?


----------



## Kri (Jan 5, 2011)

**


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

Kri said:


> Jack's childhood, much like most of her life, was a special type of fucked up.
> 
> And Kaidan can get somewhere. He outranks Shepard in the Alliance in _Mass Effect 2_. Granted, Shepard was KIA for two years, which usually is a hindrance for your career, but Kaidan's done well all the same.


Doesn't the military sometimes bump you up a few ranks when you die in action?


----------



## Kri (Jan 5, 2011)

Depends what you die doing.

And when you come back as a zombie cyborg terrorist pirate with a crew of criminals and misfits, they're probably less inclined to give you honors.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, but I was thinking the honours would be given before the person came back two years later.

Or at all.


----------



## Kri (Jan 5, 2011)

They probably should have, considering that he 'died' going down with his ship in an effort to make sure his whole crew survived. Testimony his crew no doubt gave.

I don't remember any mention of it, though, other than people mentioning how everything fell apart without Shepard.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

This game makes no sense. No wonder I don't play it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2011)

The only thing I remember mentioned is that Hackett protected people who devastated Shepard's monument (if in ME1 you choose your backstory as the bloody guy).

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well...  maybe. Kaidan is a worse kind of Carth, Carth atleast GOT somewhere (a general? Can't remember) while Kaidan got to be a radioactive dust.


Kaidan =/= Carth  

That's _Commander_ Alenko you're referring to my good sir.  I look forward to having sexy voice time with him in ME3. Deal with it.  



> I didn't like *Jack.* She had a fucked up childhood. Well guess what missy, join the crowd. You're not special. And if you really wanted to cut yourself off from that past, loose the tattoos, wear normal clothes and stop fucking around. Fucking *ME2's Sasuke*.


 ...  I don't like Jack either. 



Kusuriuri said:


> This game makes no sense. No wonder I don't play it.


Whats the matter? Game's to smart for you? :ho


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 5, 2011)

*Looks at thread title*

...Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan =/= Carth
> 
> That's _Commander_ Alenko you're referring to my good sir.  I look forward to having sexy voice time with him in ME3. Deal with it.


Meh. Commander, for what? All he did was sit around and have a headache. Making him die in a nuclear explosion is actually the right thing to do. Headaches.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2011)

and pfff specter >>>>>>>>>>>>> commander.

if he is so great and outranks shepard why isn't he a specter canditate?

because he is a useless little whining bitch.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and pfff specter >>>>>>>>>>>>> commander.
> 
> if he is so great and outranks shepard why isn't he a specter canditate?


You have no idea what you're talking abo-


> because he is a useless little whining bitch.


... I like you


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2011)

Great minds think alike.

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> //HbS



I read that as "Great minds think alenko." then realised that would make no sense at all


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> I read that as "Great minds think alenko." then realised that would make no sense at all



Very little you write makes sense.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2011)

the only reason I kept him alive was because I hate ashley

but I wish you could kill of both.


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the only reason I kept him alive was because I hate ashley
> 
> but I wish you could kill of both.



I wholeheartedly agree. Fuck e'm both.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2011)

I generally dislike all the human party members

ashley is a racist whore

kaidan is a whiny little bitch

miranda is just boring but DEM T&A

jacob is boring but I don't really HATE him. he has his moments.

kasumi is awesome though I hope she is in ME3

but it is funny how most non playable normandy characters are awesome

joker is win
those engineers are awesome. 
EDI is hilarious


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2011)

The hatred on this page is making my heart break. You guys are cruel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The hatred on this page is making my heart break. You guys are cruel.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The hatred on this page is making my heart break. You guys are cruel.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, I loved that scene. "Choke the bitch" personified.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2011)

Let us choke Jacob instead


----------



## Tokkan (Jan 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I generally dislike all the human party members
> 
> ashley is a racist whore
> 
> ...



I like how you don't mention Jack or Zaeed.


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2011)

neither jack nor zaeed are worth mentioning they are so below radar


----------



## Kri (Jan 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and pfff specter >>>>>>>>>>>>> commander.
> 
> if he is so great and outranks shepard why isn't he a specter canditate?


Spectres are council jurisdiction.

There are plenty of people who have and have had higher ranks than Shepard that weren't nominated for one reason or another.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 5, 2011)

zaeed and kasumi are the best human squad mates. Fact.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah yes I cant believe I forgot them

jack is a bitch simple as that, even she knows it.

Zaeed is pretty badass.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

I banged Jack in my playthrough


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Speaking of Jack.. my renegade male banged her (renegade lol) and then Miranda. Life of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and douche bag. Feels good to be a king.

Playing renegade is funny.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Miranda died on me  Felt good 

Hate the bitch. But she is sexy though


----------



## Memos (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm surprised there are any likable charactrs in this game


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## Memos (Jan 6, 2011)

Just so many people talking like they hate characters.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Different play throughs will make other people bitches and others tolerable i guess. But there is also one constant, Garrus will always be badass


----------



## Memos (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, Garrus is awesome... but not as much as Ashley


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Garrus is the best. If I had it my way it would only be Shep and Garrus who survived the collector's base. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yes, Garrus is awesome... but not as much as Ashley



You are a blight  Begone 

I really wish there was a slap Ashley option on ME  Why doesnt Shepard just pull his bloody gun out and blow her brains out  

For Garrus his the one who transported the survivors back to the normandy  I knew they were safe doing that.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Garrus is the best. If I had it my way it would only be Shep and Garrus who survived the collector's base. Fuck everyone else.



So you finally gave up on Kaidan uh, 'bout time 

Edit: rofl nevermind, I've read that wrong.


----------



## Memos (Jan 6, 2011)

Because Ashley is really hot. For all of the homolust he has going on, his heart is truly with Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> So you finally gave up on Kaidan uh, 'bout time
> 
> Edit: rofl nevermind, I've read that wrong.


   



Kusuriuri said:


> Because Ashley is really hot. For all of the homolust he has going on, his heart is truly with Ashley.


That's a good joke.


----------



## Kri (Jan 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If I had it my way it would only be Shep and Garrus who survived the collector's base. Fuck everyone else.


You can actually do that, though. 

Send him with the people you're escorting to the Normandy (after taking your sweet time jumping through the Omega 4 if you want Kelly and crew juiced), don't upgrade anything or do any loyalty missions but his.

And hope he doesn't die before you land in one of the three moments.

Should just be you, Garrus, Joker, and the doc. And EDI.

I'm pretty sure the escort person can help you make the jump. If not, do the same thing but keep Garrus for the last fight.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm offended KRI!  You think I haven't tried that? I did. Shepard dies. Shit was so not cash. It was bullshit. Garrus jumped into the Normandy and he disappears into thin air.  ... and big fucking surprise, Jokers cripple ass couldn't save Shepard. So in the end there were graves for everyone including Garrus. 

Goddamnit Bioware. Why do they half ass what they do so much.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 6, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> I read that as "Great minds think alenko." then realised that would make no sense at all


What the fuck is wrong with you? 

//HbS


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2011)

wrex


----------



## Kri (Jan 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm offended KRI!  You think I haven't tried that? I did. Shepard dies. Shit was so not cash. It was bullshit. Garrus jumped into the Normandy and he disappears into thin air.  ... and big fucking surprise, Jokers cripple ass couldn't save Shepard. So in the end there were graves for everyone including Garrus.
> 
> Goddamnit Bioware. Why do they half ass what they do so much.


Ah, yeah, I think you need two people to survive, and someone to be loyal. 

_*was just playing around with  to try and find the sweet spot*_

Edit and mod bump:

Is this spot sweet enough?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 6, 2011)

I didn't even think that was possible, I need to try that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

AT LEGION


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

There's actually a guide for that?  I guess not everyone can be a gangsta like me and plan shit out accordingly by themselves.


----------



## Kri (Jan 6, 2011)

I planned stuff out and had everyone live except my first playthough, where the crew got juiced. I don't want people to die.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 12, 2011)

Harbinger teabagging the Bulgarian parliament would sit on top of my ME3 wishlist.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Harbinger teabagging the Bulgarian parliament would sit on top of my ME3 wishlist.




Oh my god


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 12, 2011)

A deviant thought that cheers me up immensely in the face of the monstrous fuckery I see on national television every single day.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Game Trailers came out with a nice little analysis video about the Trailer.



Apparently Mass Effect 3 is carrying over 1000 Variables forward from the previous 2 games.

If your Sheppard Died in Mass Effect 2, you'll have to create a new Sheppard for Mass Effect 3. 

The character from the Trailer appears to be a SIS agent.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> A deviant thought that cheers me up immensely in the face of the monstrous fuckery I see on national television every single day.



Sup Eastern Europe suffering colegue.

I am in Romania..so yeah..the sentiment is shared regarding our proud and wise politicians!


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The character from the Trailer appears to be a SIS agent.



SIS Agents as in _Secret Intelligence Services_? Thats deep.


----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah yes, this is the proper thread for that news.

I'm sad to see Jack Wall go, but at the same time...I'm stoked.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

_WUT._ I LOVE THIS FUCKER. FUCK YES. OMFG. YES YES *YES*.  

.... Jack Wall was alright...  I thought the OST for ME2 wasn't all that _memorable_ expect that one part where Shepard dies at the beginning. 

THIS IS SPECTACULAR NEWS. 
*
MY BODY IS READY. *


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 10, 2011)

Are..are you fucking kidding me?

Clint Mansell?

THE Clint Mansell? 

Holy fucking shit..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweet...this is gonna be epic.  Can't wait to listen to what he comes up with.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2011)

I love Clint Mansell


----------



## Wan (Feb 10, 2011)

From the BioWare boards...



			
				Jack Wall said:
			
		

> Dear People Who Love Mass Effect -
> So...maybe it's time to actually say something?
> 
> Working on the Mass Effect series was epic. It was mind-bending, soul-coughing, astral-plane traveling delicious loveliness - all the way. The games themselves are works of art. I wouldn't change one note of it that myself, Sam, David, Richard or Jimmy wrote. As you may have noticed by now, I am not returning to score the final game. The reasons are much too complicated to explain here, but suffice to say that the people at BioWare and I are still friends and we all really still like each other a lot. More importantly, the score for ME3 will be great and even more important than that, the game will liikely be (being BioWare and all) super duper fantastic.
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 10, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> From the BioWare boards...



D'awwwww..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2011)

Sad to see Jack go BUT FUCKING CLINT MANSELL IS HERE


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2011)

Clint Mansell?  Holy shit that's amazing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Are..are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Clint Mansell?
> 
> ...


who is clint mansell?

(prepared for flames)


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, hell no! Wall's score was sublime.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who is clint mansell?
> 
> (prepared for flames)



He's a pretty cool music composer who doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who is clint mansell?
> 
> (prepared for flames)



You know those artists you don't know by name but you do know that one song they made?

Like Celo Greens REAL name, the one that made the song "Fuck You" ?

Well it's the same thing with Clint mansell! You know him by "Requiem for a dream"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2011)

holy shit I love Requiem for a dream


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

that sound track is awesome, listening to more clint mansell sounds

and damn not bad at all


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2011)

YES
I just finished my completely evil renegade playthrough 
Only the strong and ruthless survive:
Garrus
Grunt
Jack
Legion 
Miranda
Thane
Samara

No one else required 

i killed conrad verner
let mordin kill his student
i told the quarians to go to war and gave them tali's evidence 
I destroyed the krogan research 
saved the geth because i need them to kill the quarians 
i made jacob's father kill himself then jacob visit his father for being the tech guy 
mordin flew away via seekers  
Kasumi died in a fire [no shield]
zaeed died in a fire
TALI DEATH PART 7 
bullet holes and exit wounds


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Killing Conrad and not letting him live for ME3 so you can kill him there instead... the ultimate renegade ending for him.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 10, 2011)

I just did my mostly evil renegade with everyone surviving for ME3 
Just so you know Axl I romanced Tali.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just did my mostly evil renegade with everyone surviving for ME3
> Just so you know Axl I romanced Tali.



Oh noes
Another Talimancer
Atleast you dont have a pillow with a tali helmet and a hole at the bottom of it
And yes Bioware forums has one of those people 


tali is just some lolivirgin that is pure pedobait 

i also romanced tali in one playthrough
but i got her killed and then romanced miranda 

fuck the virgin then sacrifice her


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 11, 2011)

Sacrifice her to the Collectors


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Oh noes
> Another Talimancer
> Atleast you dont have a pillow with a tali helmet and a hole at the bottom of it
> And yes Bioware forums has one of those people
> ...



but you know that she's been saving herself just for you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Oh noes
> Another Talimancer
> Atleast you dont have a pillow with a tali helmet and a hole at the bottom of it
> And yes Bioware forums has one of those people
> ...



tali is awesome

and she isn't loli.

dem hips.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2011)

Muk said:


> but you know that she's been saving herself just for you



no she is saving it because it can kill her 



Vegitto-kun said:


> tali is awesome
> 
> and she isn't loli.
> 
> dem hips.



she acts like the stereotypical make me preggy virgin lolis from shitty animes

hips for when she humps the floor for getting a collector load right in the face


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Romancing Garrus and Tali is the dumbest thing Bioware has ever done for their fans that I like. It's dumb because Garrus's skin is hard like tin, and Tali's immune system doesn't work like that. So they made some changes in order for fans to be happy.


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2011)

and yet you did it anyways


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> no she is saving it because it can kill her
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tali is a sweet girl.

much better than slutty I WAS MODIFIED OMG T&A and bitchy RAWR CERBERUS EXPERIMENTS RAWR RAGE I AM UGLY AS HELL


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Muk said:


> and yet you did it anyways



... I did say I like it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Axl Low not understanding characters again, surprise, surprise. :hurp

Also, it's pretty disappointing that they ruined Conrad because of bad coding. I really wish they would've fixed that before Mass Effect 2 came out. Probably one of the more important minor decisions that carried over, y'know?

I still can't do much as a Renegade Shepard because I feel myself being a dick and can't take it. Though I always make sure everyone survives - not that it's hard to do. You actually have to go out of your way for anyone to die.

And really, it's not like they really bastardized the Quarians to make Tali work. And she did feel many repercussions of the night of rampant, raucous... relations.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

and "it was totally worth it"

you know she now is addicted to cock :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know why but being mean to Tali is fun. Especially with my male renegade shep since he didn't give her the data in ME1 she despise him. I feel bad for killing her in most of my play throughs. I keep trying to save her but she dies anyways.  I do however like Tali a lot in ME1. ME2 Tali was good too. I just don't really care much for her.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not hard at ALL to save Tali. As long as you do her Loyalty mission (which is one of the most entertaining Loyalty missions), just use her for the tech part. Never use her again. It's just that simple.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Heh, I know doing her loyalty mission will keep her alive... but that's only if you don't get her exile.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't fathom people not helping Tali out but then going to help out someone as arrogant and self-centered as Miranda or Jack (even if they improve... well... at least Jack).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Playing as renegade. :ho 

Oh and she is one of the first in line to die even if you did her loyalty quest but you didn't upgrade the Normandy's shield. I never bother with mining after my first main run so teammates kept dying on me because of this.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

You shouldn't have to mine, though. I managed to get all the Normandy upgrades without mining once. It's just laziness.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

I use it to upgrade my armor/gun to it's fullest. As long as Garrus doesn't die.. not a single fuck was given. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Also mining is boring as fuck. How is that being lazy?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not like that really takes much, either.

If anyone, kill Jacob. Or Miranda.

No character is as annoying as Ashley was.

EDIT: I never said NOT mining is being lazy (and it's not like it takes long, ESPECIALLY after the title update). I said not using the points that are spoon-fed to you to get the necessary upgrades is lazy.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol this thread could go for 42 page with barely any info about the game . 
seeing the content of this thread make me think that Mass Effect 3 is some kind of dating simulation .


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

It's the smallest part of the game. The thing is everyone is a pervert (hence why someone legitimately believes "better sex scenes" makes a game better).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Lol this thread could go for 42 page with barely any info about the game .
> seeing the content of this thread make me think that Mass Effect 3 is some kind of dating simulation .


Dohoho!! You left the DA2 thread and start shit talk in here? Go find a hobby or something.  



Garrus said:


> It's not like that really takes much, either.
> 
> If anyone, kill Jacob. Or Miranda.
> 
> ...


Mining is boring, I don't want anything to do with it.  In my first run 25% of my gameplay (50 hrs) consisted of mining... got way more then I thought I need because I was paranoid as fuck to have everyone survive. I despise it. Never again. 

Oh..  Miranda, Jack, and Jacob are the other three who dies in most of my playthorugh as well. :ho I always nuke Ashley.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

> We talked with the BioWare founders at the Dice Summit video game conference in Las Vegas, where they offered a little tease on the next installment of the Mass Effect series that started in 2007.
> 
> Muzyka says that *innovating in the game play is still a priority* for BioWare, *just as the company innovated in the leap from Mass Effect to Mass Effect 2 by allowing users to import the major decisions* they made in the original game into the second game. The ramifications of those decisions altered the course of the story for the second game.
> 
> ...



Highlighted the noteworthy parts.

, right off Bioware's big win at the 14th Annual Interactive Achievement Awards.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I can't fathom people not helping Tali out but then going to help out someone as arrogant and self-centered as Miranda or Jack (even if they improve... well... at least Jack).



Miranda isn't self-centered she's centered on his work, which happens to be Shepard.

It's too bad Duke Nukem Forever is going to be game of the year.


----------



## Wan (Feb 12, 2011)

Duke Nukem will get shooter of the year, but ME3 will get game of the year.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2011)

In Duke Nukem Forever you can literally pick shit out of a Toilet and throw it at people.

Just sayin.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I can't fathom people not helping Tali out but then going to help out someone as arrogant and self-centered as Miranda or Jack (even if they improve... well... at least Jack).



I get too into character
D&D
LARP'ing
Shadowrun
Other Tabletop and  IRL RPG's 
I am kinda stuck on Relatively Pro-Cerberus renegade kick currently

Eventually I will love all my cute little party members again and double upgrade my hull :33
That will be when the new DLC comes out and i break out my 

omfg 55+ hours No renegade points/triggers whatsoever omega Paragon Female Shepard and have done *every mission including firewalker DLC* and ending it with all paragon choices

With no romances though O:

Chastity Shepard
How aptly named


----------



## left4lol (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Highlighted the noteworthy parts.
> 
> , right off Bioware's big win at the 14th Annual Interactive Achievement Awards.


Hopefully they could handle the decision better than Mass Effect 2. Any info about other story connecting DLC yet?

And that make 3 shooter at least that involve alien invasion in 2011.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> omfg 55+ hours No renegade points/triggers whatsoever omega Paragon Female Shepard and have done *every mission including firewalker DLC* and ending it with all paragon choices
> 
> With no romances though O:
> 
> ...



It took 55+ hours?  Damn...I think my longest playthrough was just under 30 hours.  And I do all the missions, including DLC.  I don't spend that much time mining though...that might be it.




left4lol said:


> Hopefully they could handle the decision better than Mass Effect 2. Any info about other story connecting DLC yet?



When the Cerberus Daily News is back up, then the next and final DLC will be released a week later.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 12, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> When the Cerberus Daily News is back up, then the next and final DLC will be released a week later.


Huh, I thought there will be 3 DLC that connect story between Mass Effect 2 and Mass Effect 3. can I get the source of this info please ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Huh, I thought there will be 3 DLC that connect story between Mass Effect 2 and Mass Effect 3. can I get the source of this info please ?



3 yeah.

firewalker and shadow broker and one final unknown DLC


----------



## Vai (Feb 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Mining is boring, I don't want anything to do with it.  In my first run 25% of my gameplay (50 hrs) consisted of mining... got way more then I thought I need because I was paranoid as fuck to have everyone survive. I despise it. Never again.



The mining in the first playthrough... ugh, I did it without that update, it just took too long. But the ones after the first were just much faster.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOn1IqLHXTM[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> .



Oh god..OH GOD.

THAT..

That..

That is the coolest thing I have ever heard..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2011)

Started playing ME2 for PS3. So far pretty fun.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2011)

And moar:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG. FINALLY! We gonna get some arts and screens sooon. BRING IT!



FUCKING REAPERS..!!


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Fucking text 

Would have made a cool wallpaper


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

I can edit that shit out. Give me a sec. :ho


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 7, 2011)

*fap* *fap* *fap*

Seriously though , am I the only one who thinks that Wrex >>>>> Perfect Krogan ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

^You're not alone. I fucking love Wrex. 

Also_ WALLPAPER_ coming through.  I brighten it up a bit as well.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2011)

Grunt was better


----------



## Hana (Apr 7, 2011)

Well the moon looks fine....aren't there several million people living on the moon?


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

That's some good shit bossu


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

awesome cover 

some hot shoko


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Im so fucking excited. Oh shit... hhhhhhhhnnngggghhh---!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2011)

TWELVE FUCKING PAGES.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> OMG. FINALLY! We gonna get some arts and screens sooon. BRING IT!
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING REAPERS..!!



DO.  WANT.

I think I may just head down to Gamestop to re-subscribe to Game Informer.


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

gamestop used to give out those magz for free


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 7, 2011)

Updates!?

YES fucking updates!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah yes, "updates". We have dismissed that claim.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> TWELVE FUCKING PAGES.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.



12 fucking pages of SPOILERS!! MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> 12 fucking pages of SPOILERS!! MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy Mother of Covers 

just got backrounded


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann on NF here posted this in the Blender, so reposting:



> Here we go, from gamefaqs board:
> 
> Got my new Game Informer, read the ME3 article. Game starts with Shepard on Earth, effectively on trial in regard to the events of Arrival, and in the middle of the trial, the Reapers invade. Prologue involves Shepard's escape to the Normandy, and off to start finding those allies, fighting Reaper troops (husks of all the different species) the whole way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 8, 2011)

Amazing post @garrus. would like scans, all of this has made me replayed my ME games again.

Thresher Maw vs Reaper Battle.


TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY RIGHT NOW BIOWARE.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have the issue myself (this little bit of information is plastered all over the internet now - I just saw it in a thread in the Blender second-hand).

Give it a day or so and I'm sure we'll have everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

ashley/kaidan?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I know a certain member who is going to fap furiously to the news.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

In case anyone isn't familiar, interesting tidbit: the name "Sanders" is the surname of the character Kahlee from the novels. So perhaps this "James Sanders" is related to her?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

wait if that guy from the trailer could be a team member that would be awesome. he looks badass.

and his voice

that fucking accent.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

That's what the person that posted the info seems to think/hope (assuming if it is, it's the "James Sanders" that's named).

I agree with the sentiment.

I'm going to need to do two brand new playthroughs now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

meeeh cant be bothered doing a 100% renegade run.

my 100% paragon run will save the universe.

though I think I kept the collector base.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Tali not Being confirmed makes me Sad/Angry/And Afraid



Every thing else.....


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't do much with Renegade. If anything, I mix some Renegade in with it. But I have so many options to choose now that I don't even know what to do.

And considering Tali's importance and the possibility of her being an outcast, I find it hard for her to NOT be in the team. Though, Miranda needs to be confirmed, too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

bioware would be a troll if they didn't include tali.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I would think that since it's the final one, they would at least have to include ALL of the romance options in the story for some regard.

I can see why Samara wouldn't return. Same with Kasumi and Zaeed (aside from being DLC characters). If you do his loyalty mission, it's hard to see Grunt leaving Shepard. If not romanced, I can see Thane and Jack going. I could understand Tali not being PLAYABLE, depending on certain circumstances.

I wonder how many, if any, new characters there will be since there's a clear "going to recruit" aspect that was mentioned.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

I need kasumi to return.

I wanted to romance her ;_;


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Although she was obviously in the game pre-DLC, I find it somewhat doubtful, unfortunately. I can't see them adding TOO much in that regard since, as it's supposed to be the finale, it'll be sort of... superficial, in a way, knowing there will be no possible follow-up to it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

hey has this been posted yet?


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it was posted in the ME2 thread. I'm not sure how to feel about it, since FUNimation is eh, but it not being 4Kids is something worth noting. 

Also, this tidbit of information fucks with my head: "The original Mass Effect game and its sequel Mass Effect 2 have received over 250 awards and 100 perfect ‘10’ scores from critics worldwide."


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I think it was posted in the ME2 thread. I'm not sure how to feel about it, since FUNimation is eh, but it not being 4Kids is something worth noting.


 Funi has the Best Dubbing Studio out their [The Dub Of Black lagoon is the only way to watch it] so my expectations are high, i just hope they dont get mad house to do it



> Also, this tidbit of information fucks with my head: "The original Mass Effect game and its sequel Mass Effect 2 have received over 250 awards and 100 perfect ?10? scores from critics worldwide."


why?


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Funi has the Best Dubbing Studio out their [The Dub Of Black lagoon is the only way to watch it] so my expectations are high, i just hope they dont get mad house to do it



True, but that's work as a DUBBING studio, not an actual animation studio. Who knows what their involvement will be and without anything really needing to be DUBBED... only thing I can consider is them doing the casting which would be disappointing since BioWare can do this perfectly.




> why?



Well although I knew Mass Effect (first game) did well, I didn't know it was _that_ critically acclaimed. But regardless, 250 awards and 100 perfect scores from just two games just seems extremely, extremely impressive to me.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sunuvmann on NF here posted this in the Blender, so reposting:





This one's body is ready!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 8, 2011)

The Illusive Man also plays a prominent role, and Cerberus is out to kill Shepard. Reason why is unknown at this point.

-illusive man is the leader of the reapers duh


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That's what the person that posted the info seems to think/hope (assuming if it is, it's the "James Sanders" that's named).
> 
> I agree with the sentiment.
> 
> I'm going to need to do two brand new playthroughs now.




Apparently not


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

think we can take over cerberus if we kill TIM 

i want to be able to take over cerberus like Liara took over the shadow broker :3


----------



## Hana (Apr 8, 2011)

Not that I'm surprised; Garrus is confirmed for squadmate. I could care less about anybody else as far as being a squadmate is concerned. I'm a bit surprised that Liara is a squadmate since she is also the Shadow Broker, but I suppose there has to be an asari squadmate since I'm positive Samara is gone. Ashley looks good, maybe a little too Miranda-ish though. Weird that they would exclude Tali from the list. It is likely that she went back to the Flotilla if she wasn't exiled I guess.

My guess is that these are the squadmates you will have right from the get go after the prologue. 

Trial on Earth was expected. Cereberus/TIM trying to kill me also expected. Well at least expected for my Paragon Shepard, which is all of my Sheps minus one. I don't understand why TIM would want to kill Shepard if they are Renegade love Cerberus. 

Overall I'm excited.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

> Confirmed squadmates:*Kaiden*



*GOTYAY CONFIRMED*. Im spazzing out...


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

brrr

I don't even want to see those two useless sacks of shit let alone have them in my squad (sorry bossu)

Same with the rest of the pinkskins

Wrex and Legion please


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2011)

whats more interesting playing as paragon or renegade? only done renegade.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Why you hate'n Alien. Kaidan.. my sweet Kaidan will return to me in ME3.. staying loyal all day erry day. :33 

Also, something about Cerberus hunting Shepard down is part of the plot? I hope this only applies if you blow up the base. :I


----------



## KidTony (Apr 8, 2011)

Been meaning to ask this question.

Does ME2 for ps3 come with lair of the shadow broker?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why you hate'n Alien. Kaidan.. my sweet Kaidan will return to me in ME3.. staying loyal all day erry day. :33
> 
> Also, something about Cerberus hunting Shepard down is part of the plot? I hope this only applies if you blow up the base. :I



Holy shit Shoko,it seems the first pic of timeskip Kaidan has leaked!





What time does to us all..


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit Shoko,it seems the first pic of timeskip Kaidan has leaked!



.... I hope you get the worst ending possible in ME3.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> .... I hope you get the worst ending possible in ME3.



Awww..c'mon..


Aren't you worried that they will redesign Kaidan and spoil his..umm..whatever you like about him?

I mean..Ashley fans already complain that she has been sluttied-up.

On the other hand..Ashley just made some new fans..


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Awww..c'mon..
> 
> 
> Aren't you worried that they will redesign Kaidan and spoil his..umm..whatever you like about him?
> ...





Actually, I'm worried as fuck about his redesign. In fact, I'm terrified. ;_; They shouldn't change him. He is perfect. My Shepard will probably rage quit the universe and let everyone die if they change his looks.  Oh god, I hope they don't. He looks fucking great in ME2. 

I like Ash's new look. I  might play a default ME3 game just to see her. Mite b kool.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Actually, I'm worried as fuck about his redesign. In fact, I'm terrified. ;_; They shouldn't change him. He is perfect. My Shepard will probably rage quit the universe and let everyone die if they change his looks.  Oh god, I hope they don't. He looks fucking great in ME2.
> 
> I like Ash's new look. I  might play a default ME3 game just to see her. Mite b kool.



Well,they ARE using a new rendition of the engine..plus a character makeover is expected.

I wonder if he will have really short hair..or a beard and mustache..

And as I said,Ashley got herself some new fans.

It's amazing what a pair of tits can do for you!


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Ashley and Kaidan's original designs were plain as fuck. Can't ruin that.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

Kaidan is getting long hair and the 60's look


----------



## Hana (Apr 8, 2011)

With the Ashley changes, I am a bit worried about Kaidan too. I think I romanced him and stayed loyal in one playthrough. They could change his hair a little bit and I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

Bigger cup-size or not, she's still a xenophobic cunt

die bitch


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bigger cup-size or not, she's still a xenophobic cunt
> 
> die bitch





I don't know dude,I could forgive a lot of things to a woman with a rack like that!

And holy shit at the eventual Ashley and Miranda face-to-face meeting..


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,they ARE using a new rendition of the engine..plus a character makeover is expected.
> 
> I wonder if he will have really short hair..or a beard and mustache..
> 
> ...


You shut your whore mouth!  

I wouldn't mind a hair style change.. or a scruffier Kaidan..  (fapfapfap) I just want his face to remain as similar as possible. Oh fuck.. this is getting me depress because look at what happened to Alistair.  

I like her new Hair. It's prettyful.  



Muk said:


> Kaidan is getting long hair and the 60's look


Like a mullet? I'll be ok with it if they give him an eye patch and a headband.  



Alien said:


> Bigger cup-size or not, she's still a xenophobic cunt
> die bitch


Bitch can't die twice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, it's not like they can increase Kaidan's cup-size.

...or can they?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And holy shit at the eventual Ashley and Miranda face-to-face meeting..



 That fucking drama.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Well, it's not like they can increase Kaidan's cup-size.
> 
> ...or can they?



.... lol wut. 

They gave him dat ass in ME2.  If that counts for anything.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Fat Free Milk (Apr 8, 2011)

There better be an achievement for having a 3 way with Miranda and Ashley. That could easily be worth at least 50 G.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You shut your whore mouth!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a hair style change.. or* a scruffier Kaidan*..  (fapfapfap) I just want his face to remain as similar as possible. Oh fuck.. this is getting me depress because look at what happened to Alistair.
> 
> ...



You mean something like this?





He WOULD look better with a beard and mustache!


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Didn't see this mentioned at first (but I could be wrong), but another bit of info:

Mods are returning, as in weapon modifications (IE, from the first game). Examples include modding the barrel or the scope. This will affect the gun's performance, as well as how it visibly appears in-game.


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

Excellent news


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I know I keep saying it but I must reiterate.

I am so, so pleased that they didn't try to shoehorn multiplayer into this game. pek


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2011)

golly gee willikers I'm glad I didn't ditch that racist bitch.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kaidan would make that hair cut and .... mustache thingie look good.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I don't know dude,I could forgive a lot of things to a woman with a rack like that!
> 
> And holy shit at the eventual Ashley and Miranda face-to-face meeting..



As long as they get rid of her annoying VA and change her to be that hot I can forgive da bitch.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

BRB PLAYING ME AND ROMANCING ASHLEY

YOU CAN FIGHT LIKE A KROGAN
RUN LIKE A LEOPARD
BUT YOU CANT TAP ASHLEY HARDER THAN COMMANDER SHEPARD


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

From the shitty pic I think her face still looks the same, she just got make up on and a new hair do.... not to mention dat rack.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Kaiden got so fucked over.  Nobody will play him now that Ashley's boobs doubled in size. Or maybe she's wearing a spray-on uniform.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

It was hard to see at first but I can definitely tell it's her face, though the change in hair color as well as skin tone/complexion threw me off. 

Though I do feel to give her some props just to be a walking Evil Dead reference.

@SP - You underestimate how many people don't forget she's a bigger bigot than Fred Phelps.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

People can stop worrying (praying?) about changes to Kaidan. Hair looks shorter, not that half-pompadour shit. He looks mostly the same. Liara looks a little different - darker in the lips and eyebrows less prominent.

EDIT: One sec, will re-up.

EDIT2: Fixed.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> People can stop worrying (praying?) about changes to Kaidan. Hair looks shorter, not that half-pompadour shit. He looks mostly the same. Liara looks a little different - darker in the lips and eyebrows less prominent.
> 
> EDIT: One sec, will re-up.
> 
> EDIT2: Fixed.



Heh.

Shoko is gonna flip her wig..in a good way of course!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Liara looks... alright. Meh. As long as Tali, Miranda, and Garrus are back.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Well Garrus is already confirmed.

AS A FUCKING CYBORG Nah, but that'd be cool, though.

I really can't see how they can NOT have Miranda and Tali. I would think it's safe to say that the romance options would at least appear in SOME regard in the game (though it might be varied - like Jack makes an appearance only if she's the romance option). So the only real chopping-block characters would then be Samara, Kasumi, and Zaeed which are all expected (since Legion and Mordin are confirmed for return already).


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 8, 2011)

But how the hell can Liara join you if she's the shadow broker?


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Because the Shadow Broker does whatever the fuck s/he wants. She'll probably leave it up to Feron.

Not to mention if you DON'T play Lair of the Shadow Broker, we don't know how things will play out. We have to remember, there's over 1,000 different aspects that come into play with ME3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2011)

There's going to be an interactive comic "Previously on ME" if you don't import the save. You'll have to do choices in it. 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to see that fucking Thresher Maw vs. Reaper fight on Tuchanka.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

And how could I have missed the fact that one of the images I previously posted is actually a fucking KROGAN HUSK. The face kind of looks Batarian. Maybe a Batarian/Krogan crossbreed?

As mentioned earlier, just take my money now, BioWare.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn.. he got scruffy.. oh shit. *fapfapfapfapfapfap* I like his hair... and dat armor.   I approve. omg.. GOTYAY.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

You got your Doom in my Mass Effect...



























































...and I think I like it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Also, people are pointing the article says that the characters of Ashley/Kaidan, Garrus, and Liara are "playable to some extent."

I'm calling, right now, four different teams through Mass Effect 3.

One Shepard-led
One Ashley/Kaidan-led
One Garrus-led
One Liara-led


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Playable to an extent. It'll be something like the shadow broker DLC where you can only play with a character on certain missions.. like I predicted.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

I swear.
If Cerebus brought back the team member that expired on Virmire to control you 
TAHT WOULD TOTALLY BE OSSIM 

Unless that team member has the durabilty of a city and they survived the nuke...

Then I could have Ashley and Kaiden 
Just like old times 


Let's also hope for Four Person Squads please


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I want to see that fucking Thresher Maw vs. Reaper fight on Tuchanka.



What?

I mean..isn't a Reaper basically a Dreadnought-class starship?

Aren't they over two-kilometers long techno-organic beings?

What the fuck is a Thresher Maw going to do to a Reaper?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> There's going to be an interactive comic "Previously on ME" if you don't import the save. You'll have to do choices in it.
> 
> //HbS



As long as its better then that god awful comic form the ps3 port


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> I mean..isn't a Reaper basically a Dreadnought-class starship?
> 
> ...



Ankle bite 



Zen-aku said:


> As long as its better then that god awful comic form the ps3 port



link?


----------



## Vai (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> I mean..isn't a Reaper basically a Dreadnought-class starship?
> 
> ...



eat it from the inside of course.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> I mean..isn't a Reaper basically a Dreadnought-class starship?
> 
> ...



I imagine they are not all that huge - if Reapers are a legitimate "race" in a way they might come on all different shapes and sizes. After all, look at the attack in ME1 - the other Reapers were much smaller than Sovereign (which was the "Dreadnought-class"). Also, look at the human reaper boss from ME2. Pretty massive but something I would imagine a Thresher Maw (since we only see a third of the Maw, at the very most in ME2) could take down.

There must be something for a potentially 90-meter behemoth to take down. But there IS a scene depicting a Krogan train (assumed to be on Tuchanka) in which you watch a Thresher Maw drag down a Reaper.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Vai said:


> eat it from the inside of course.



That sounded so very,very wrong..



Garrus said:


> I imagine they are not all that huge - if Reapers are a legitimate "race" in a way they might come on all different shapes and sizes. After all, look at the attack in ME1 - the other Reapers were much smaller than Sovereign (which was the "Dreadnought-class").
> 
> There must be something for a potentially 90-meter behemoth to take down. But there IS a scene depicting a Krogan train (assumed to be on Tuchanka) in which you watch a Thresher Maw drag down a Reaper.



Hmm..that's true..they could vary is shape or size..but still.

Techo-organic metal > Thresher organic tissue

Also..there weren't any other Reapers present at the battle of the Citadel besides Sovereign.

The Heretic Geth build their ships in an attempt to copy Sovereign.

Those were their ships you saw.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Are there better scans yet? Fuck I'm banned from 4chan so I can't check. There's probably some asshoe on 4chan uploading some fucking scans.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> link?






The Only Redeemable thing is the Voice acting


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..that's true..they could vary is shape or size..but still.
> 
> Techo-organic metal > Thresher organic tissue
> 
> ...



My bad. Regardless, Thresher Maw doesn't necessarily win (I have this fantasy now of it being turned into a Tresher Maw Husk since we're getting so many new Husks). But just seeing that would be epic, especially if we see the Maw's full body.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Are there better scans yet? Fuck I'm banned from 4chan so I can't check. There's probably some asshoe on 4chan uploading some fucking scans.



Not really. As to be expected, almost everyone is trolling and raging.


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

Liara looks uglier 

Hmm, hope we get a hq scan soon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

It's just her pissed-off-face.

And looking more Asari than Human.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I swear.
> If Cerebus brought back the team member that expired on Virmire to control you


Dear God, you treat Kaidan like some kind of a spoiled milk 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not really. As to be expected, almost everyone is trolling and raging.


So the usual? Goddang.. I can't join in the fun.  

I know man. Check out his scruffy face.... goddamn I am pleased. His armor looks bitching.. and it's funny because he's a Sentinel while Ash is solder her armor looks well.. less solider like than his. BUT I am ok with this. Goddamn Bioware. Please deliver more.    I wanna see better scans. *fapfapfapfapfap*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2011)

Dream on, Boss, we all leave him to die 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Dream on, Boss, we all leave him to die
> 
> //HbS



More Kaidan for me.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So the usual? Goddang.. I can't join in the fun.
> 
> I know man. Check out his scruffy face.... goddamn I am pleased. His armor looks bitching.. and it's funny because he's a Sentinel while Ash is solder her armor looks well.. less solider like than his. BUT I am ok with this. Goddamn Bioware. Please deliver more.    I wanna see better scans. *fapfapfapfapfap*



Yeah, pretty much. People on there are actually acting WORSE than they did over Dragon Age II, which is surprising. "Ashley/Kaidan back? RUINED FOREVER!" "Tali not mentioned in the first article a whole eight months before the game? RUINED FOREVER!" "Thane not back even though he probably only had months to live? RUINED FOREVER!" "No pictures of Garrus? RUINED FOREVER!" "This isn't more like Call of Duty/The Witcher? RUINED FOREVER!" That type of stuff. I also saw brief mention of Ashley vs. Miranda vs. Jack over who is the biggest whore.

Kaidan and Ashley are looking better, maybe I should cut them more slack.  Also, I'm going to go with that perhaps it's not Ashley's actual military outfit. Would also explain why her hair is actually down. Unless she was reprogrammed as a biotic or some such, lulz.

And for the record I typically leave Ashley to die because I don't like how she keeps looking at Garrus, Tali and Liara like she's going to shank them. She leaves Wrex alone because she's just afraid of getting teabagged with four testicles.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



it was obvious ashley or kaiden would be in the third game.
but still its awesome to have the comfirmation....

also liara  but ya she look uglier wth....


and.... is that ashley... the girl with the long hair..... what the.... seriously ? good thing i romanced and saved her in my first ever time playing mass effect 1



i still keep this save for ME3 
fuck miranda... she was all fake....


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

how the fuck do u get banned from 4chan?
then again i dont even visit that place


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Dear God, you treat Kaidan like some kind of a spoiled milk
> 
> //HbS



I dont understand what you are saying D:
I left ashley and kaiden behind equally 
4 times each of 8 ME playthroughts with 5 characters


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> *how the fuck do u get banned from 4chan?*
> then again i dont even visit that place




Indeed..

It's..a great feat actually..


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, pretty much. People on there are actually acting WORSE than they did over Dragon Age II, which is surprising. "Ashley/Kaidan back? RUINED FOREVER!" "Tali not mentioned in the first article a whole eight months before the game? RUINED FOREVER!" "Thane not back even though he probably only had months to live? RUINED FOREVER!" "No pictures of Garrus? RUINED FOREVER!" "This isn't more like Call of Duty/The Witcher? RUINED FOREVER!" That type of stuff. I also saw brief mention of Ashley vs. Miranda vs. Jack over who is the biggest whore.
> 
> Kaidan and Ashley are looking better, maybe I should cut them more slack.  Also, I'm going to go with that perhaps it's not Ashley's actual military outfit. Would also explain why her hair is actually down. Unless she was reprogrammed as a biotic or some such, lulz.
> 
> And for the record I typically leave Ashley to die because I don't like how she keeps looking at Garrus, Tali and Liara like she's going to shank them. She leaves Wrex alone because she's just afraid of getting teabagged with four testicles.


Man.. those trolling sound slulzy as fuck.... I wanna join in with the trolling and lulz. It helps me pass the time. Banned from 4chan? RUINED FOREVER.

If Bioware actually made Casual outfits for all your squad mates... all of my money Bioware. Take it. <3

Ash dies in all my play through... I can't let my d-stick die... oh and I romanced Liara as maleShep. Kaidan doesn't die on my watch. 



Axl Low said:


> how the fuck do u get banned from 4chan?
> then again i dont even visit that place


For being a racist... (lol)  IDK. Don't remember such things. I was posting about Fallout mods and something about an Alien race in ME2 that was mentioned to not use Reaper teach to travel in space.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 8, 2011)

At least Kaidan's not wearing pink, am I right? Ashley looks better with her hair down, but... still doesn't really compare to Miranda... and neither compare to Liara, who manages to do it with no hair and only tentacles.

I will now have to be careful about ME3 spoilers though. Having the opening sequence already spoiled takes a bit away from it, even if it's somewhat predictable based on what we already knew.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *For being a racist... *(lol)  IDK. Don't remember such things. I was posting about Fallout mods and something about an Alien race in ME2 that was mentioned to not use Reaper teach to travel in space.



Did you complain about Jacob or what?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> For being a racist... (lol)  IDK. Don't remember such things. I was posting about Fallout mods and something about an Alien race in ME2 that was mentioned to not use Reaper teach to travel in space.


You're a racist?


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

I want a Mass Effect set nao 

I'm so exited for this game that i'm even using the retarded distracted smiley


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> I want a Mass Effect set nao
> 
> I'm so exited for this game that i'm even using the retarded distracted smiley



I had to bring back mine, even though half of it might be irrelevant.  But oh well.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You're a racist?



Yup,she's just like Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

FFLN said:


> At least Kaidan's not wearing pink, am I right?


lol.. true. I can't believe they gave him the pink armor at the beginning of ME2. What the fuck right.  



Ciupy said:


> Did you complain about Jacob or what?


lol.. IDK I don't remember talking about DA PRIZE. 



Kitsukaru said:


> You're a racist?


According to 4chan.  TBH I don't know why I was banned for "racist." Last I remember I was talking about Fallout mods and some ME2 stuff.



Alien said:


> I want a Mass Effect set nao


Me too!! I'm waiting for better Kaidan scans. 



Ciupy said:


> Yup,she's just like Ashley.



lol.... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

@Krory

Epic set is still epic. You can make an updated version of it when ME3 is out

lol



If any of you got any HQ mass effect stock lying around hit me up with it. Will rep of course.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll at least update the pictures of Liara, Kaidan and Ashley when we get better scans. Continue to update it as we get stuff. But thanks, Alien.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Take back the earth? Is that ME3's tag line?


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

You know, Bioware could pull off one of the biggest trolls in game history if they made Tali ugly as fuck

:galaxyryoma

make it happen


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bigger cup-size or not, she's still a xenophobic cunt
> 
> die bitch



she is a racist bitch

makes it all the more hot


----------



## Vai (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> You know, Bioware could pull off one of the biggest trolls in game history if they made Tali ugly as fuck
> 
> :galaxyryoma
> 
> make it happen



Well, everyone considers Wrex and Garrus the sexiest males in the Mass efect universe so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> You know, Bioware could pull off one of the biggest trolls in game history if they made Tali ugly as fuck
> 
> :galaxyryoma
> 
> make it happen



 NOOOO!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 8, 2011)

Vai said:


> Well, everyone considers Wrex and Garrus the sexiest males in the Mass efect universe so.



denying garrus sexyness?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

I like Tali.... but she didn't bro it up with me like Garrus and Wrex did in ME2. WTF man. At least I got a hug from Kaidan before he told me to fuck off. :c


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Tali is an Engineer using a SHOTGUN. That's epic.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 8, 2011)

*My prediction:* ME3 won't be as good as ME2. I called it


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I like Tali.... but she didn't bro it up with me like Garrus and Wrex did in ME2



Tali was very shy in ME1 but she came out of her shell and immediately measured up in me2


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Tali is an Engineer using a SHOTGUN. That's epic.


I guess.  


Kitsukaru said:


> *My prediction:* ME3 won't be as good as ME2. I called it


Well, I'm hoping it is... but it will never be better than ME1. *Puts on my nostalgic hipster shades* 



Zen-aku said:


> Tali was very shy in ME1 but she came out of her shell and immediately measured up in me2


She's alright. I'm indifferent with her. I liked her just as much as I did in ME1. She's cool... I just wish she would be more excited to see me alive since she was the first old teammate we ran into.  I mean shit.. I was happy to see her.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> You know, Bioware could pull off one of the biggest trolls in game history if they made Tali ugly as fuck
> 
> :galaxyryoma
> 
> make it happen



this will ruin your day!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> She's alright. I'm indifferent with her. I liked her just as much as I did in ME1. She's cool... I just wish she would be more excited to see me alive since she was the first old teammate we ran into.  I mean shit.. I was happy to see her.



She reacted the same as basically everyone, except LESS hostile. Garrus was completely indifferent at first and still criticized you about Cerberus later on. Not like he started humping your leg at first sight. In fact, it was more like "I'm too cool for you. Tell you what - you hump MY leg." Gotta remember what Cerberus means to everyone, though - they've only seen the bad, especially the Quarian.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

cerberus didn't really change even while you were working with/for them.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> cerberus didn't really change even while you were working with/for them.



They didn't change - you just saw things you didn't really know about. That not all of them were racists and bigots, and a number of them didn't even know about some of the experimentation (and if you believe The Illusive Man, neither did he to a point).


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cerberus is a bunch of asshoes and if I had it my way I would ditch them at the begining.  



Garrus said:


> She reacted the same as basically everyone, except LESS hostile. *Garrus was completely indifferent *at first and still criticized you about Cerberus later on. Not like he started humping your leg at first sight. In fact, it was more like "I'm too cool for you. Tell you what - you hump MY leg." Gotta remember what Cerberus means to everyone, though - they've only seen the bad, especially the Quarian.


Don't remind me.  But then again I did like Garrus in ME1... so I gladly humped his leg.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

with overlord and jack's quests you got to see once again why they were considered a terrorist/unethical group back from ME1.

TIM's methods are at best borderline acceptable. I mean he's using shepard as bait and sending us into traps. Not the best way to make friends with my shepard

--
garrus and tali only joined up cause they are following shepard, not cause cerberus asked them. they'd probably kill cerberus on site if shepard wasn't there


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> with overlord and jack's quests you got to see once again why they were considered a terrorist/unethical group back from ME1.



Which is why I pointed out that if you believe The Illusive Man, then he didn't know about some of these things (Miranda even explicitly said that The Illusive Man ordered the project shut down when he found out about it). It's all a matter of who's being honest and who isn't. The Illusive Man I can see lying. Miranda, not so much - though then it becomes an issue of where Miranda got her information from.

People need to stop looking at them at a whole and start looking at them as individuals. Some people join for different reasons, not because they want to torture and blow up random people that don't support humans. It'd be like basing all of the alien races on the Citadel Council members.

Also, as I recall, Cerberus DID say to seek out The Archangel for help - it just wasn't known that it was Garrus. Samara mostly joined because of how Shepard helped, so it's more about Shepard and less about being contracted. Legion joined due to devotion and fascination with Shepard. Thane joined because he felt it was ethically appropriate. Jack joined because she wanted something. Everyone had a reason, but only a slim few did it because CERBERUS asked (Miranda, Jacob, Zaeed and Kasumi. The latter two because it was agreed to help them with issues they needed to resolve first). It's ALL about Shepard. Not Cerberus.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

honestly i think TIM knows more than he lets Miranda know. He deals with information, its his specialty. She may be his best agent but still she doesn't have all the intel.

he probably lets those cell keep doing their work until either some results come out of it, or it fails and he calls cancel on it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Though Jack's project did neither, really - and it wouldn't make much sense for him to call quits on it until shit went wayward (and I could be wrong, but I believe one of the holo-messages in the place mentions trying to keep it secret from The Illusive Man or him shutting it down - something that Jack vehemently tries to say is a lie or made-up).


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They didn't change - you just saw things you didn't really know about. That not all of them were racists and bigots, *and a number of them didn't even know about some of the experimentation (and if you believe The Illusive Man, neither did he to a point).*



My ass he didint


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Pfff..TIM lied about the experiment that involved Jack.

He bloody goddamned knew about it and only closed it down in the end.

When you unshackle EDI and ask her about how Cerberus is run,she tells you that it is run in small cells,each carefully watched by TIM.

He is a fricking bastard.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah keeping it a 'secret' from TIM is rather a silly idea. If you double check on Overlord and compare the cerberus stuff with jack it's really similar

they got pressured for results on the overlord project. and then the 'accident' happened. if cells don't know what the other cells are doing it probably is fine. its like the left hand and the right hand don't know what they are doing,

TIM on the other hand is the brain. he knows what his hands are doing and let's them keep going until they get burned. then he pulls the plug.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Arguably, the only person who could know THAT much now is Liara. 

Not that I'm trying to defend TIM. I know he's a bastard but I think he might be somewhat justified in some of his actions. Though it's also when we automatically believe only the negatives are true. The facility at least honestly believed they were acting rogue, and there's really nothing to prove otherwise since it's what every single party believes and says (except Jack who also claims she was the only person experimented on as much, even though records show every child was treated that way).


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Arguably, the only person who could know THAT much now is Liara.



Good thing she's on Shepard's side..

And Cerberus is pretty much finished after Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus, can i use you as my personal me wiki ?


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

i think if shepards wants to hunt down cerberus the only way is through liara 

probably the reason why she'd join back up with shepard


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Good thing she's on Shepard's side..
> 
> And Cerberus is pretty much finished after Mass Effect 2.



You did more damage to them in ME1 than in ME2. Hard to believe that. And if they have enough funding to try to resurrect someone who is literally just CHUNKS, rebuilding completely from scratch, on a chance... they probably have a lot more power and supplies and money than one could imagine.




Alien said:


> Garrus, can i use you as my personal me wiki ?



Sure, why not.  Though mind you just like Wiki, I might get certain details wrong but I can at least admit if they are wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Personally i dont even believe Miranda's Proclaimed ignorance

She was Tim's Second and is to damn smart and stuck up not find shit like this out her self

pulse one of are first conversations she talks abut wanting to put a control chip in my brain


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

That's the thing about Miranda. She's too damn BLUNT and also, at first, viciously loyal. But if she did know about the experiments, and it was happening under The Illusive Man's dictation, then I feel like she would've said it but she would've also found a way to DEFEND it. Because that's what she does. And wouldn't have given two shits what anybody else thought. She sometimes withholds information, but doesn't outright lie. So it would've been counterproductive to how she usually acts to lie about it.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You did more damage to them in ME1 than in ME2. Hard to believe that. And if they have enough funding to try to resurrect someone who is literally just CHUNKS, rebuilding completely from scratch, on a chance... they probably have a lot more power and supplies and money than one could imagine.



Not after the last novel/comicbook/whatever.

It seems that TIM is in serious trouble and that Cerberus is on its last legs.


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Not after the last novel/comicbook/whatever.
> 
> It seems that TIM is in serious trouble and that Cerberus is on its last legs.



Could you expand a bit on that please ?

Haven't read any of the novels/comics


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Yet the novel depicted them still being capable of hunting down Reaper technology and having the time, dedication and resources to go through the processes of implanting Reaper technology into a kidnapped human (pretty dickish of The Illusive Man, yes). And he isn't losing steam by manipulating and securing an alliance with Aria and still had the resources to pay her off quite handsomely for data she had.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

wait so i don't get to do more deals with aria?  damn and i wanted the queen of omega on my side  

guess i gotta do it the garrus way and piss off everyone on omega to make clean house 

that's what aria gets for not being 'interested' in shepard.

-----

i think shepard ruined quite a few major projects cerberus was running. maybe a few more '2nd' priority projects managed to survive shepards malestorm through cerberus operation but shep probably crippled a huge amount of their opperations even while he was working together with them to kill the collectors


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yet the novel depicted them still being capable of hunting down Reaper technology and having the time, dedication and resources to go through the processes of implanting Reaper technology into a kidnapped human (pretty dickish of The Illusive Man, yes). And he isn't losing steam by manipulating and securing an alliance with Aria and still had the resources to pay her off quite handsomely for data she had.



Didn't the novel had him hunted by the Turians and barely escaping by the width of his hair?

Losing a lot of the powerbase that Cerberus had?

And my God..being so stupid as to implant a human being with Reaper tech!


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Didn't the novel had him hunted by the Turians and barely escaping by the width of his hair?
> 
> Losing a lot of the powerbase that Cerberus had?
> 
> And my God..being so stupid as to implant a human being with Reaper tech!



The thing about Cerberus is we really don't know exactly WHAT their powerbase actually is. They can spout numbers out here and there, other people can project. But who would know for sure? And if The Illusive Man is THAT untrustworthy as everyone assumes he is, can you honestly believe what he dictates about his own position and resources to other people? I mean think about how many Cerberus bases we've seen destroyed throughout both games and there was never any indication of decline. You would've thought Cerberus was more fledgling after ME1 alone. But it's all subjective in a way. And more important The Illusive Man relies just as much on subterfuge and charisma. I have no doubt that The Illusive Man can make some people seem like this exchange between Lisa and Homer from the Simpsons:

Lisa: By your logic I could claim that this rock keeps tigers away.
Homer: Oh, how does it work?
Lisa: It doesn't work.
Homer: Uh-huh.
Lisa: It's just a stupid rock.
Homer: Uh-huh.
Lisa: But I don't see any tigers around, do you?
[Homer thinks of this, then pulls out some money]
Homer: Lisa, I want to buy your rock.

Just imagine The Illusive Man conning people into thinking Cerberus is just about dead, then when someone goes for the final push to wipe them out you find out they've already gotten themselves working Reaper replicas and Super Biotics that fly through dreadnought ships like Kal-El.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The thing about Cerberus is we really don't know exactly WHAT their powerbase actually is. I mean think about how many Cerberus bases we've seen destroyed throughout both games and there was never any indication of decline. You would've thought Cerberus was more fledgling after ME1 alone. But it's all subjective in a way. And more important The Illusive Man relies just as much on subterfuge and charisma. I have no doubt that The Illusive Man can make some people seem like this exchange between Lisa and Homer from the Simpsons:
> 
> Lisa: By your logic I could claim that this rock keeps tigers away.
> Homer: Oh, how does it work?
> ...



Well,EDI did say that Cerberus is basically run in small cells,not a lot of them are present,nobody knows except TIM what other cells are doing,they are supported by radical human supremacists and have funds from the human astronautic industry at least.

And TIM is starting to make mistakes.




> Just imagine The Illusive Man conning people into thinking Cerberus is just about dead, then when someone goes for the final push to wipe them out you find out they've already gotten themselves working Reaper replicas and Super Biotics that fly through dreadnought ships like Kal-El.



Hah..he is arrogant enough in actually thinking that he could use Reaper tech.

You could say that the answer for that would be that the Turians did it with the Thanix..but before that..

Well,the Reaper from which it came was basically reduced to scraps.

And we don't know how many people the Turians lost during the research.

But Cerberus and TIM has always underestimated Reaper tech and I don't see a bright future for them in that specific area of reserch..


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Hasn't he been making mistakes since the start of ME1? One could possibly argue he can afford to make mistakes.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Hasn't he been making mistakes since the start of ME1? One could possibly argue he can afford to make mistakes.



Not when his biggest accomplishment was actually bringing you to life since,ya know,it all hinged upon you.


What advances has Cerberus brought upon humanity from all the "mad scientist' research they did?

Almost everywhere you go in the ME galaxy you see burning labs with people either dead,zombified or insane and 99% of those labs belong to Cerberus.

As far as keeping humans at the top,he did a shitty job so far.

Good thing that in this universe,humanity is actually pretty capable..


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

My point was more it's like, they constantly screw up and The Illusive Man just kind of shrugs it off and is like "Oh well. Who wants to experiment on more humans?! Open up another laboratory! AND GET ME MORE CIGARETTES. AND DON'T GET ME LIGHTS THIS TIME."


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> My point was more it's like, they constantly screw up and The Illusive Man just kind of shrugs it off and is like "Oh well. Who wants to experiment on more humans?! Open up another laboratory! AND GET ME MORE CIGARETTES. AND DON'T GET ME LIGHTS THIS TIME."



We'll see if he can do this in ME3.

I think that the noose is getting tighter for him.:33

Edit:

Mass Effect make me mourn more and more the death of the space programs on this planet.

They are gone,replaced by things like designing new,sleeker IPhones..

The ambition has died and been replaced with nothing.

NASA has done jackshit since the 80's and is now in clinical death with all the budget reduction going on.

It makes want to see this come true:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NGgccfSi-k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> You know, Bioware could pull off one of the biggest trolls in game history if they made Tali ugly as fuck
> 
> :galaxyryoma
> 
> make it happen



I don't mind if she's not pretty. But...

Biggest troll is if they never show her face!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2011)

I think we're better off if it's hidden.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 8, 2011)

I miss Jack


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 8, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I miss Jack



jack - a woman that only wear a string to hide her nipple and im not exited...
that just proove what i think of her.....


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

My god.. why isn't there any scans yet...


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> jack - a woman that only wear a string to hide her nipple and im not exited...
> that just proove what i think of her.....



That the only thing you care about characters is if they're hot?

Would explain why you like Bayonetta.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 8, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> jack - a woman that only wear a string to hide her nipple and im not exited...
> that just proove what i think of her.....



Truth be told, I like her because she's not typical or made to be perfect like Miranda. On top of that, I enjoyed the interactions with her more than most of the characters. Not to mention she's part of my core group of Grunt/Jack.

Garrus is a bro, but he stays on the ship


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Truth be told, I like her because she's not typical or made to be perfect like Miranda. On top of that, I enjoyed the interactions with her more than most of the characters. Not to mention she's part of my core group of Grunt/Jack.
> 
> Garrus is a bro, but he stays on the ship



It makes Jack better and she does have some good interactions (Hell, Grunt while on the mission to get Jack was downright hilarious). The problem is both Miranda and Jack, people take at face value... like ignoring the fact that, although Miranda is made to be "perfect" it's clearly something she's not comfortable with, or doesn't like (though, she still uses it - which is understandable, Kaidan doesn't like what happened with his biotics, but he still uses them). They have some depth to them, just have to look for it. But again, nobody does.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It makes Jack better and she does have some good interactions (Hell, Grunt while on the mission to get Jack was downright hilarious). The problem is both Miranda and Jack, people take at face value... like ignoring the fact that, although Miranda is made to be "perfect" it's clearly something she's not comfortable with, or doesn't like (though, she still uses it - which is understandable, Kaidan doesn't like what happened with his biotics, but he still uses them). They have some depth to them, just have to look for it. But again, nobody does.



You're right about that. Miranda's not a bad character, it's just that interacting with her wasn't as much fun. The only part I truly enjoyed was her and Jack's argument.

In terms of interactions, Mordin's was one of the best. He wasn't always talking about himself, and each tidbit of information had a bit of humor to it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Proxy said:


> You're right about that. Miranda's not a bad character, it's just that interacting with her wasn't as much fun. The only part I truly enjoyed was her and Jack's argument.
> 
> In terms of interactions, Mordin's was one of the best. He wasn't always talking about himself, and each tidbit of information had a bit of humor to it.



Mordin was pretty entertaining but at the same time it made characters like him and Samara have a sense of emptiness. It's sad that characters like Thane, Jack, and Miranda are so attractive to me because of the shit they went through and what they keep bottled up. Samara and Mordin (and Jacob for that matter) seemed to have their issues, but that they didn't affect them as much before and after made them seem almost superficial.

Seeing Thane's reaction to talking about his wife, what he did, and his son again was more dramatic, his obviousness to being distraught over what he did (playing in well with the frequent praying for himself), and his desire to try and right his wrongs before his inevitable, impending death.

Hearing about Miranda's father and how, well, dastardly he was and the surprising caring for her sister was wonderful, and it was entertaining to hear her just sort of musingly talking about how much she has in common with her sister. It all transcends the "She's perfect and she's a bitch" attitude that people seem to assume she has (when the first conversation you have with her on the Normandy trumps this).

Jack was a bit more of an archetype but she was more than just the "angry bull-dyke" that everyone perceived her as. It's hard to understand just how much she actually went through that drove her to that point - how much she was actually abused (and not just by Cerberus), taken advantage of, and betrayed (in various regards) and her lack of comfort with feelings.

Tackling these issues should be the focal point of the characters, not picking up a space hitchhiker that's happy-go-lucky or badass without anything that needs to be resolved. It's the fact that people _can't_ or _won't_ appreciate these things that makes it worse.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

I was always surprised at how Deep Grunt turned out to be




ichigeau said:


> jack - a woman that only wear a string to hide her nipple and im not exited...
> that just proove what i think of her.....





Garrus said:


> That the only thing you care about characters is if they're hot?
> 
> Would explain why you like Bayonetta.



i dont know which of you is more wrong!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

Grunt reads Classic Literature written by Ernest Hemingway and Melville with anti-war undertones
Very Ironic for a Krogan tbh


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

He also bought porn.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 8, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Mordin was pretty entertaining but at the same time it made characters like him and Samara have a sense of emptiness. It's sad that characters like Thane, Jack, and Miranda are so attractive to me because of the shit they went through and what they keep bottled up. Samara and Mordin (and Jacob for that matter) seemed to have their issues, but that they didn't affect them as much before and after made them seem almost superficial.
> 
> Seeing Thane's reaction to talking about his wife, what he did, and his son again was more dramatic, his obviousness to being distraught over what he did (playing in well with the frequent praying for himself), and his desire to try and right his wrongs before his inevitable, impending death.
> 
> ...



I'd rep you again if I could


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Grunt reads Classic Literature written by Ernest Hemingway and Melville with anti-war undertones
> Very Ironic for a Krogan tbh





Garrus said:


> He also bought porn.



Porn and High Class literature goes together like Waffles and Fried Chicken


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Porn and High Class literature goes together like Waffles and Fried Chicken



You mean AWESOMELY?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You mean AWESOMELY?



hells yes


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 9, 2011)

I <3 this thread so much right now :33


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate it. No fucking scans.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn Garrus is a badass, especially with those scars.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Damn Garrus is a badass, especially with those scars.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus cutting a rug


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

I steal swore it was Mordin that said "What IS fun to fight through?" but regardless.

That part was so epic it was beyond all reasoning.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 9, 2011)

I never heard that.

anybody got a vid?


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2011)

C..C..CHICKEN!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2011)

This reminds me, i have to finish my male renegade play through


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2011)

DAMN, Garrus.

I knew he was pretty cool and all, but GODDAMN! I never knew it like this.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2011)

It is 100% a confirmed fact.

Women who remove their hair bun will have an increase in hotness by 90%. As proven by Ashely. 

I'm sorry but I think I'm not posting in this thread other than for this post. I already feel as if I spoiled to much, I want to know NOTHING about this game when it releases. The less I know the better, I seriously cannot wait. I really can't.

Now if you'll excuse me I need to redo my ME runthrough, after seeing the hot new Ashely I need to rethink my priorities. I'm shallow and renegade and I like it. Besides brunettes > blue "scuplty" tentacle thingy


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 9, 2011)

OMFG A HARVESTER FROM DRAGON AGE + HUSK
OMFG HAX


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 9, 2011)

I love how this thread got all Super Garrus Fantarded with Love and Win in a matter a 5 posts :33

<3 you guys


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

lol Batarian husk. I'm gonna enjoy killing those.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

boss being racist again smh


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

What? No way! Batarians fucking suck! Those four eye nerds. If we get one as party member I'll be sure to let him die when I get the chance.


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2011)

Batarians have no soul.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2011)

They're just misunderstood! D:


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2011)

Ash can be the biggest bitch in existence if she's gonna look like I'll overlook her bitchiness.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol Batarian husk. I'm gonna enjoy killing those.



When I posted it earlier, I still thought it was a Krogan Husk. Looks more Krogan to me. Only Batarian in the face. Maybe a Batarian Scion?  Or Krogan-Batarian?


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Ash can be the biggest bitch in existence if she's gonna look like I'll overlook her bitchiness.



I'm with you on this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2011)

Goddamn, Ashley...should've kept your hair like that in the first place!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol Batarian husk. I'm gonna enjoy killing those.


 reported for racism 

why is the batarian husk obese? had too many batarian big macs?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Ash can be the biggest bitch in existence if she's gonna look like I'll overlook her bitchiness.





Looks can trump personality.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> reported for racism
> 
> why is the batarian husk obese? had too many batarian big macs?



Because that's a krogun.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys have no standards... but then again, if there was a manly man on board the Normandy and he was a bitch but looked like a God.. I'll probably join your club too.  




Vai said:


> Batarians have no soul.


Yes... fucking Batarians. So ugly, them and the Vorchas should die. 



Garrus said:


> When I posted it earlier, I still thought it was a Krogan Husk. Looks more Krogan to me. Only Batarian in the face. Maybe a Batarian Scion?  Or Krogan-Batarian?


I'm thinking Batarian Scion too. I mean check out that gun fused with his skin. He's gonna shoot out those shock waves. 



Deathgun said:


> Because that's a krogun.


Nah man, look at dem eyes. Fucking 4 eyes nerds.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> reported for racism


lol... well played.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, going with Batarian Scion or some weird fusion experiment because I can still see Krogan in the body-shape, particularly with the hump that would make the hunchback of Notre Dame jealous.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2011)

I first thought it was some sort of Yahg or whatever species the original SB was. Looks a lot like it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I first thought it was some sort of Yahg or whatever species the original SB was. Looks a lot like it.



The Yahg have eight eyes (not four) and a more triangular shaped mouth. Of course, anything is possible, though.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

angry turian: you humans are all racists.
shepard: depend on the species, _turian._


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2011)

i hate batarians, they tried to kill me with a drink 

bastard got shot


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate all Krogan, they shot at me on Feros.
I hate all Quarian, they talked down to me on Freedom's Progress.
I hate all Turian, they don't believe me about Reapers.
I hate all Volus, they were rude to me in the Citadel.
I hate all Hanar, they tried to get me to smuggle illegal items.
I hate all Asari, they tricked me to kill their sister.
I hate all Yahg, they tried to kill me in the Lair of the Shadow Broker.
I hate all Salarian, they got blood on my armor.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I hate all Krogan, they shot at me on Feros.
> I hate all Quarian, they talked down to me on Freedom's Progress.
> I hate all Turian, they don't believe me about Reapers.
> I hate all Volus, they were rude to me in the Citadel.
> ...



So racist. I love it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Generalization and stereotypes.  That's what it's all about.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

You know batarians arent all bad, because of their political system every one u meet  has to be a  Rebel, Criminal, or Illegal Alien



			
				Cerberus Daily News said:
			
		

> _*12/03/2010 - Youth United Aims to Connect Young People of All Species*_
> 
> “Youth United is a galaxy-wide extranet group that aims to connect young people of all species. Founder Darchas Clark says he wants to provide a helpful, positive environment for children to learn about each others' cultures. A batarian raised in a human family, Clark says he knows things can be difficult for young people of mixed backgrounds. "My parents were good people, but they didn't know how to help with my struggle to relate to either batarian or human cultures when I was a kid," he recalls. "It's important that Youth United lets kids know they're not alone in that struggle. There's still too many vicious and ignorant attitudes towards mixed families out there." The group's services include chat sessions with peers and counselors, free classes on alien languages and cultures, and a guide to the galaxy's major legal systems.”


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

The rule of writing races is basically, "No race should be inherently evil."

Then again, there's the Reapers... though for all we know they could have a damn-good excuse.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

Reapers are Anti-Spirals or Kyuubees of MEverse! They're just misunderstood and have to pose as evil 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Reapers are Anti-Spirals or Kyuubees of MEverse! They're just misunderstood and have to pose as evil
> 
> //HbS



The Anti-Spiral was a raping bastard there was no "misunderstanding"


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Reapers are Anti-Spirals or Kyuubees of MEverse! They're just misunderstood and have to pose as evil
> 
> //HbS


If it's any more of that entropy crap, then forget it! They're all gonna die!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2011)

Technically for all we know there are Reapers that are "good."  We've only really seen two reapers so far.

There could have been a hotly contested political debate in deep space where the Reaper factions discussed the development of life in the universe over the last 1000 years.

Reaper party member in ME3?


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Reaper party member in ME3?



Not until we get my Volus Biotic God party member.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> If it's any more of that entropy crap, then forget it! They're all gonna die!


You see, there is energy in the universe. It's always being used. There was a thousand year long discussion among Universe council members, and they have finally decided to build ten thousand mobile factories that will produce energy necessary for Universe to live, and don't become a dark, dead place.

The factories have been called "Reapers", for this is how they work... you can't create energy from nothing, you need fuel, and that means Reapers have to eat. 

The galaxy with fastest life growth rate has been chosen as a food supply after another thousand years of discussion. "Milky Way". 

Surrender and give yourselves to us, puny mortals, for we are doing this for greater good! Don't be selfish. A couple of civilizations is a small price to pay when you put entire the Universe against it!

That shit was easy to make up  yes, Harbinger, Kyuubee has told them what you wanted them to hear 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Reapers have been in existence since at least 48,000 BCE (which is when the Protheans disappeared). Asari didn't find the Citadel until 580 BCE. Salarians met with them sixty years later. Council was formed twenty years after that on 500 BCE. The Turians didn't join the council until around 1,400 years later in 900 CE.

Reapers are really just God (or whatever the real version of the fictional persona would be equivalent to... probably Cthulhu).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to call them the Great Old Ones.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

Its no coincidence the Reapers look like Squids


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

Very few Great Old Ones were squidlike. I can only remember Cthulhu himself and... and that's it. I can't remember anything else from Cthulhu Mythos that was squidlike.

I showed a picture from Arrival to my friend, the  one. He said Harbinger looked like a lobster there. With an Anthony moustache. I decided to give him a gentleman cane, a monocle and a top-hat 

So in the end Harbinger is a gentleman English lobster in my book.

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2011)

Pitiful humans, the old machines have no past. They have no future. They simply are. Discussing their actions are useless as your organic minds are not capable of processing such data. The mere thought of it drives most organics into mindless husks. Let be what be.

Now if you will excuse us we must attack sony some more.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Reapers have been in existence since at least 48,000 BCE (which is when the Protheans disappeared). Asari didn't find the Citadel until 580 BCE. Salarians met with them sixty years later. Council was formed twenty years after that on 500 BCE. The Turians didn't join the council until around 1,400 years later in 900 CE.
> 
> Reapers are really just God (or whatever the real version of the fictional persona would be equivalent to... probably Cthulhu).



The reapers are much more older than that, The Derelict reaper in ME2 is 37 million years old.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

Reapers Killed the dinosaurs


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> The reapers are much more older than that, The Derelict reaper in ME2 is 37 million years old.



"At least."


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 9, 2011)

Day 1 
*Spoiler*: __ 



pirate


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

DELICIOUS TALITARD TEARS 

No but seriously, i wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 9, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Day 1
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 **

brb cancelling pre-order


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Tali, but I don't mind her not really being playable in it. Then again, Chris Priestly is also a notorious douchebag and troll-war-starter, so... I take everything HE says with a grain of salt.

Either way. Still even if he's being honest the way he said it, sounds like they have something up their sleeve for her so it might not be as simple as Kaidan/Ashley or Wrex's cameos in ME2.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

Talihusk get 

Ergo, like locutus of borg, to give the reapers a face maybe ?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 9, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Day 1
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That's been confirmed a shoop. So it's fake, bull.

It was easy trolling.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

That'd be interesting, though they'd have to make a big ado about it. I can't see them really messing over a romance like that (I don't mean by actually doing something like that, but just playing it off simply).


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 9, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> That's been confirmed a shoop. So it's fake, bull.
> 
> It was easy trolling.



Was kind of thinking this since no one has mentioned it on the official forums. There would have been a 100 page "Bioware has killed gaming" thread on it by now. Tali, Garrus, and Miranda are the untouchables of the ME series.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

dammit Kitsu, you ass

i was already wiggling out of my pants


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Day 1
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


You mother.......i may end up neg reping you



Shinigami Perv said:


> Tali, Garrus, and Miranda are the untouchables of the ME series.



Jacob too but...you know...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Jacob too but...you know...



Who? **


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 9, 2011)

Miranda? Pffft. I'd kill it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

Please change that avatar, it's a seizure with yellow eyes.

//HbS


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 9, 2011)

Miranda's ass alone probably sold 100k copies of ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Day 1
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I am laughing so hard right now.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2011)

Tali contributes 80% of all ME2 sales 

So yeh.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

Delicious Tali tears. I know this feel bros. I was there in ME2. :c

.. and that shit was real.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

ME3 Limited/Collector's Edition needs a life-size replica of Garrus' visor.

That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

No way man. I want ME1 Sheps Helmet... all worn out and shit.... shit.. this should have been a special CE item with ME2.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

I want a cast of miranda's ass


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No way man. I want ME1 Sheps Helmet... all worn out and shit.... shit.. this should have been a special CE item with ME2.



Psh. Nuts to that. Nobody even likes Shepard.




Alien said:


> I want a cast of miranda's ass



I'll go for this.

Or Thane's outfit.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah your right, no one likes Shepard. We need a Kaidan action figure. 

Also.. I have to admit, I teared up while watching this. :I

[YOUTUBE]y5q40bzVLC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Will pirate if we can't kill Kaiden/Ashley in this game. 

Heck, who am I kidding? Will pirate because BioWare can go fuck itself after DA2.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaaand, the idiotic posts role on in.

@Boss - I can dig a Kaidan figure.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

that's a sweet trailer


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

MORE SHITTY QUALITY PICS. 



IDK if it's real though. The concept art looks a lot like the one form ME1.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

If we don't get scans soon, I'll execute The Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

I wonder when will my gamestop have the ME3 issue in stock. Im going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2011)

i want a Statue of Harbinger


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

ME3 will suck if they dont bring back the mako
the mako was awesome

*Spoiler*: __ 






driving the mako on earth fighting those giant geth or whatever they are


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wonder when will my gamestop have the ME3 issue in stock. Im going to call them tomorrow.



It seems it generally comes out in stores up to a week after subscribers get it (at the most). I was figuring around the 13th or so it would come out, but I could be entirely wrong. Wish I still had my subscription. Just ended last issue. 



ichigeau said:


> driving the mako on earth fighting those *giant geth or whatever* they are


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


>



what ?
what do you think they are ? robots ?

oh wait, geth are _robots_, hahahaha 
oh wait, *reapers* ? oh reapers are _robots_ too hahahaha 

its all the same shit, like garrus would say *they still die if you shoot them*


----------



## Hana (Apr 9, 2011)

^ I've been replaying ME 1 lately, and I can tell you that I do not miss the Mako in any way, shape, or form. I still drive like a girl in that thing.


I've never been into figurines, but I want a Garrus statue one.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

The geth are a network of artificial intelligence that were man-made.

The Reapers are sentient synthetic-organic creatures.

It's like saying a car and a dog are the same thing.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The geth are a network of artificial intelligence that were man-made.
> 
> The Reapers are sentient synthetic-organic creatures.
> 
> It's like saying a car and a dog are the same thing.



*they still die if you shoot them*


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> *they still die if you shoot them*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2011)

Hana said:


> ^ I've been replaying ME 1 lately, and I can tell you that I do not miss the Mako in any way, shape, or form. I still drive like a girl in that thing.



This. I'm replaying ME1 for PC and driving in the Mako is a nightmare compare to the 360.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Must be awful since even on the 360 it's so idiotic and mind-numbing as it is.

I myself am replaying ME1 now. Though still trying to perfect my character (which is, obviously, harder to do on the 360).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll never get to play ME1


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Be like the "master race" and pirate it, as ironic as that is.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Just as a note, BioWare staffer (Jarrett Lee or something) remarked that they are aware of Tali's popularity (and some crack about how they pay more attention than people think), possibly alluding to Tali's presence in ME3. Naturally, nothing definite but I'm sure it's just one of the bits about the other 99% of the game that wasn't in the article.

And as if it needed confirmation, Joker and EDI are back (this much was obvious).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2011)

Can we talk about ME2 here ?
I just did Arrival DLC ( This one was nice, but no way to change the outcome. Whatever I do, 300 000 dudes dies )
And Overlord DLC was ... sad to say the least.


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah i can see why overlord was crap

it brought no new insight and that hover craft's control was shit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> yeah i can see why overlord was crap
> 
> it brought no new insight and that hover craft's control was shit



I preferred Overlord to Arrival, anyway.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't worry. Batarians are space assholes.

I really liked Overlord. It served as a dark reminded that Cerberus still are a bunch of cruel sons of bitches.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn trainer is refusing to work but i don't want to mine shit again


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Overlord was pretty damn good. The Hammerhead worked so much smoother than the shitty Mako, much easier to control and not as absurdly sensitive. And the overall story to Overlord was entertaining.


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Damn trainer is refusing to work but i don't want to mine shit again


use the save editor then instead 

i like the story of overlord, but i hate the control of the hover craft when i did those lava jumps

always ended up dying on those suckers


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Overload was alright until it got the the end.... suddenly dat fucking story. ;_; Even as a renegade I couldn't bring myself to leave the brother there.


Also... Cerberus OPS in ME3.  It seems Cerberus will be after you even if you kept the collectors base. I hope we get a good explanation for this because they spent.. what 6 billion credits to build you and now they want you dead? Wut. :I In b4 Illusive man is indoctrinated by Harbinger.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 10, 2011)

I left the brother there

I will need geth maids after I kill all reapers


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Overload was alright until it got the the end.... suddenly dat fucking story. ;_; Even as a renegade I couldn't bring myself to leave the brother there.



Mass Effect does this thing where I even try to be Renegade and then I feel bad afterwards for some decisions and I'm just like "... Garrus, did I do the right thing?"

Then again, Garrus has no Paragon mode. Even his Paragon is "Okay, I WON'T shoot one out of every ten people in the face. Deal?"




> Also... Cerberus OPS in ME3.  It seems Cerberus will be after you even if you kept the collectors base. I hope we get a good explanation for this because they spent.. what 6 billion credits to build you and now they want you dead? Wut. :I In b4 Illusive man is indoctrinated by Harbinger.



The Illusive Man doesn't really seem easily impressionable, so it's hard to think of what Shepard would've done - even the Paragon option didn't leave him quite that outrageous. Regardless, that'll be one aspect I enjoy about ME3 (much like how I'll enjoy the three-way war in GoW3). All out conflict, perfect for the dramatic finish.

Also... right now I'm demanding Anderson for a fucking squad member:


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2011)

can't see the spoiler


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2011)

Anderson is too old.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

These fucking shitty camera quality images pisses me off. Can't read shit. :I Is that confirmed to be Anderson? Maybe it's James Sanders?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 10, 2011)

> If your actions have damned the quarian fleet, you will get to see Tali's face before she dies.


Chris Presley on Twitter

Basically if you convince the Quarians to go to war, you skip the option in Tali's trial to not go to war, or you side with Legion in the Tali Legion fight, Tali will die apparently. 

I can smell the salty stains of dries tears from here
Dood is trolling hard.


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm, humans life a lot longer in the ME universe thanks to medical advances iirc so he might be still be in good physical shape despite looking relatively old.

But i can't see it happening tbh. Tho it would be cool.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Chris Presley on Twitter
> 
> Basically if you cannot convince the Quarians to go to war, you skip the option in Tali's trail to not go to war, or you side with Legion in the Tali Legion fight, Tali will die apparently.
> 
> ...



The trolling must stop. 

Sadly, I probably would just to see her face.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Anderson is too old.
> 
> //HbS



Mordin is in his death-years for a Salarian. Zaeed is only ten years younger (which is bizarre that we're supposed to believe he's only 40). Besides. All-out war. All bets are off. He's clearly wearing armor for a reason. And as Alien said (not to mention people receive genetic upgrades - Ashley's records remark how she was given an "infantry upgrade package" and also received correction for nearsightedness).




The Boss said:


> These fucking shitty camera quality images pisses me off. Can't read shit. :I Is that confirmed to be Anderson? Maybe it's James Sanders?



Not yet, but it certainly looks more like Anderson than Ashley looks like Ashley.  Besides, after sucker-punching Udin, he's due to be badass again.

And I still don't understand why people listen to Chris Priestly.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 10, 2011)

Anderson will headbutt the Turian Councilor and tell him to dismiss that claim.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Anderson will headbutt the Reapers and tell them to get the fuck off his planet.


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2011)

Anderson will headbutt the batarians and they will explode until none remain


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> Anderson will headbutt the batarians and they will explode until none remain



First day buy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope you can let the Reapers exterminate atleast one of the civiliztions.

//HbS


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I hope you can let the Reapers exterminate atleast one of the civiliztions.
> 
> //HbS



What if you have to choose which civilizations gets annihilated? 

Say you could only save 3 with the resources you have.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 10, 2011)

Sooo..

Taken from BSN:



> Alright peeps, so I had a friend read to me the captions of all the ME3 GameInformer screens, and there's a great deal to discuss:
> 
> So first, I'll go ahead and write the captions in my own words so that we can all see them:
> Alright peeps, so I had a friend read to me the captions of all the ME3 GameInformer screens, and there's a great deal to discuss:
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

> melee attacks are going to have more focus.


I would jizz all over the place if melee turns out like Halo Reach. Those fucking melee attacks... hhhhhhhhnnnnggghh---!!! DO WANT.




> Enemy Weapons can be PICKED UP.
> 
> Levels will have ladders
> 
> ...



All of my money.

Damn ME3 sound soooooo good.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

> Shooting specific armor parts can have certain effects, and the AI of the enemies will have them routing Shepard and will coordinate with each other
> 
> Shooting specific armor parts can have certain effects, and the AI of the enemies will have them routing Shepard and will coordinate with each other
> 
> ...



I have not heard these things yet.

I'm getting tax return money in a few days and I was looking at games to buy. I've decided I will now instead go out and pre-order ME3 right away.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Sooo..
> 
> Taken from BSN:


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2011)

is there anything mentioning if they fix the cover and cross hair aiming? cause i hated it when i had aligned my cross hair and then came out of cover only to lose my alignment

those bitching alignment losses cost me more lives than the cover was worth it


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds a lot better than ME2 already 

Simultaneous worldwide release please. That way i don't have to pirate it while waiting for it to unlock on steam

@Boss: don't you mean bandwith ?


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

This. This so much.




Muk said:


> is there anything mentioning if they fix the cover and cross hair aiming? cause i hated it when i had aligned my cross hair and then came out of cover only to lose my alignment
> 
> those bitching alignment losses cost me more lives than the cover was worth it



Haven't had this issue.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Anderson will headbutt the Reapers and tell them to get the fuck off his planet.





Muk said:


> Anderson will headbutt the batarians and they will explode until none remain





The Boss said:


> First day buy.


Quality Posts up in here <3



Hunted by sister said:


> I hope you can let the Reapers exterminate atleast one of the civiliztions.
> 
> //HbS



I am hoping for 3 



Ciupy said:


> Sooo..
> 
> Taken from BSN:



JIZZ IN MY MIND



The Boss said:


> I would jizz all over the place if melee turns out like Halo Reach. Those fucking melee attacks... hhhhhhhhnnnnggghh---!!! DO WANT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOKO SHOKO
Did you get  the Female Spartan Jump on back Stab Neck and do a cartwheel off backwards assassination? 
IT'S SO FUCKING CASH
ALL MY MONIES IF BIOWARE HAS ACROBATIC ASSASSINATIONS

OMFG OMFG
Biotic and Tech Assassinations 

IMAGINE IN NO OXYGEN ENVIROMENT
OVERLOAD AND KILL THEIR LIFE SUPPORT/AIR TANKS 

And Biotic Flash Kicks like Guile from SF 
Well that's too much



> There's no railroad to the end of the game, there are multiple paths to take back Earth


But this is fucking ossim. 
Also is James the guy in Big Ben or...?

Rachni 
They gunna pwn some reapers >:3
or maybe not T_T


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, this sounds pretty well. But let's not celebrate until it's out, okay?

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm still waiting to see if there will be a super special edition of Mass Effect 3 before I pre-order.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRkLdBw4FxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still waiting to see if there will be a super special edition of Mass Effect 3 before I pre-order.



They did say they want to look into doing something like that and compared it to the Modern Warfare 2 "Prestige Edition."


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> @Boss: don't you mean bandwith ?


What do you mean?  DA2 was the only game I didn't buy (lol), everything else I already bought the console version.  I like to support things that makes me happy. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Well, this sounds pretty well. But let's not celebrate until it's out, okay?
> //HbS


This hold so much more promise than DA2 had. I remember reading about DA2 and dieing a little more each time I read news about it.  



Axl Low said:


> SHOKO SHOKO
> Did you get  the Female Spartan Jump on back Stab Neck and do a cartwheel off backwards assassination?
> IT'S SO FUCKING CASH
> ALL MY MONIES IF BIOWARE HAS ACROBATIC ASSASSINATIONS


 yes.. I think I've got all the melee kills cut scene. My favorite has to be the one where you melee one of the guys with a jet pack as they are about to take off. So damn hot. Shit, this makes me wanna play Reach again just for those melee kills. 



forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still waiting to see if there will be a super special edition of Mass Effect 3 before I pre-order.


Oh there will be. There will be. Casey said he wanted to do a super special LE for ME3. SO I'm waiting for that too before I pre-order.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't say I never gave you anything.

I haven't read it yet, but I'm doing it after I post. Enjoy, folks.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Last two pages. Everything SHOULD be in order. If not, sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 








In summary (new stuff only):
Captain Anderson wearing armor. Preparing to be badass. Sadly, his spot is a "placeholder" BioWare says. Which means nothing, really.

Cyber-Ninja Cerberus Assassins.

James Sanders is a terminator from the future pretty awesome looking. No indication of his relation, if any, to Kahlee. Described as a "seasoned-soldier." Hudson says Sanders is the type to "be thinking the same thing as a new player is" when some of the bizarre shit goes down, but does not act like a noob or awe-struck by everything as he's still "done his tour." Also sounds like one of the earliest companions you get.

Unique melee attack for each class.

Hybrid of New Game + and "continue after story" gameplay for ME3 post-game.

Casey Hudson confirms: As long as they SURVIVED, all "big characters" are in the game in some form.

More vehicle stuff, but sounding more optional. Hudson mentions the Mako but says it'll be more like ME2.

Mineral scanning is changed, no confirmed path for it, but will not be like ME2 mineral scanning at all.

Basically confirms no dead character revivals (pot-shot at DAII?). Example; if Garrus died in ME2, he makes no miraculous recovery - he's dead as dust in ME3. No questions.

Alliance commandeered the Normandy and took it apart, studied, and experimented with it. Still the same Normandy, but different rooms and parts.

Characters will vary from necessary story squad members, optional squad members, temporary (mission-based) squad members, or cameos.

Emphasizes a bit more about powers. Sounds like instead of like ME2 when you get to the end, you get a choice of one of two evolutions, a move like Singularity will have several different forms.

As Ciupy mentioned, galactic civilization loyalty won't be as simple as quests. Hudson even says you may not even find out HOW to get the loyalty of some. Puts more emphasis on sacrifice, saying you may have to sacrifice not only Normandy crew but other civilizations (I know this is probably something mentioned before, but eh).

Again, I think old news, but story/solution/point is less "linear." Mentions how early in ME1, you know the point was to stop Saren. Early in ME2, you know you need to gather a team to stop the Collector's. ME3, you know you need to take back Earth but there's no clear-cut path of HOW to do that. You can start with an idea, that changes, and you may end up running into red-herrings.

One caption mentions "space combat." Not sure if this is meant to be a general term or what (Hudson is remarking on how they treat space cinematics and space combat completely differently and on a bigger scale).

Seems in the beginning you at least get to see the state of places like New York, London, and Japan before the attack (I'll assume afterwards, as well) through news reports.

Improved cover mechanics, easier to peek around cover, a roll-maneuver, being able to leap over small gaps and low cover without needing to get into cover first.

On the topic of weapon mods, it also mentions (along side of barrels and scopes as an example) "materials" for weapon mods. My only guess is this can basically be skins (except probably having an effect on the weapon)?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE YOU GARRUS!


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Am I the only one that went "SQUEE" at the sight of the bayonet on one of the guns? (Page 57, the one marked with "Return of the RPG," top weapon)


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 10, 2011)

wait the rachni queen in ME3 ?

i should have killed this bug, she better be on my side in ME3 or this bitch gonna pay


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> wait the rachni queen in ME3 ?
> 
> i should have killed this bug, she better be on my side in ME3 or this bitch gonna pay



It was previously mentioned that over 1,000 different aspects/decisions/actions between ME1 and ME2 will carry over into ME3. Rachni Queen was an obvious one, especially after ME2 (I'm thinking she's more likely to be on your side based on her message from ME2, but you also have to consider that other people - especially the Krogan - will NOT like this fact).


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 10, 2011)

^
like conrad verner 
the thread title should be *Mass effect 3 - conrad verner will solo*


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

That will be an unfortunate occurrence, since he was screwed up in ME2.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2011)

"Our music will destroy the mechanical organisms you call reapers."

I'm carefully reading the information trying to avoid anything and everything about the story.  I want to know NOTHING about the story. Just the improved game mechanics.

So will this take a more RPG approach like ME1 (with less clutter) or keep it real bare bones in ME2?


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

DedValve said:


> "Our music will destroy the mechanical organisms you call reapers."
> 
> I'm carefully reading the information trying to avoid anything and everything about the story.  I want to know NOTHING about the story. Just the improved game mechanics.
> 
> So will this take a more RPG approach like ME1 (with less clutter) or keep it real bare bones in ME2?



A combination of factors.

It's more RPG than ME2, but less RPG than ME1. It won't be as excessive as ME1 it sounds like (with like 20-some points per ability with about ten or so "abilities" to put them into), but more than ME2's four or so abilities with only four upgrades. Seems like there will be more skill "trees" then just a straight linear path like ME2. They also said that abilities will be able to evolve more than once (like how in ME2, for the last upgrade, you got to choose one of two abilities). So more diverse abilities.

Other gameplay mechanics you might be interested in that you may have missed:

Weapon mods are back but it won't be inventory heavy like ME1. Can change things like scopes, barrels, and materials for guns that will change the weapon's appearance and add effects. But there is also a set weaponry, like in ME2, so a small number of each class of gun but customizable.

Melee attacks are more prevalent - each class will have unique melee attacks.

You will be able to shoot certain parts of enemies for effects (sounds like you might be able to shoot off armor).

Cover mechanic is smoother, easier to move between cover. Easier to peek from behind cover. There's a roll mechanic now. Can now leap over small gaps and low cover without going into cover first.

There are now ladders for multi-leveled areas, instead of just a bunch of huge ramps.

Every class can now use every weapon unhindered. However, now classes can only hold a limited number of weapons. Example given that a Vanguard may only be able to have two or three weapons. Soldiers will be the ONLY class that can carry all five types of weapons at the same time.


----------



## Hana (Apr 10, 2011)

Random Thoughts while reading:

I'm worried about the Rachni Queen choice now, but I'm hoping Wrex being alive and awesome will balance at least the Krogan side of it. 

SALARIAN HOMEWORLD. Yes please. I'm guessing we are at least going to Council race homeworlds.

I'm indifferent to the new guy.

I really don't like the idea that my Shepard just handed her ship to the Alliance even if Paragon. I'm worried about EDI.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 10, 2011)

i cant wait to see how the citadel will be
i hope its as big as in ME1 

and the asari consort must be back 


and bars like in ME2 (omega )


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> Random Thoughts while reading:
> 
> I'm worried about the Rachni Queen choice now, but I'm hoping Wrex being alive and awesome will balance at least the Krogan side of it.
> 
> ...



Well EDI is definitely in the game, we know, at least.

And it sounds more like they take the ship. Who knows how Shepard get there to Earth in the first place. And regardless, if under some form of arrest, it'd be pretty dumb to resist.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

After taking my sweet time reading it.. omg.. my body wasn't ready. It seems Bioware is going all out.  .. I don;t even know where to begin to discuss what I just read. I need time to let it process.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 10, 2011)

From she sound of this it will probably take a few try or at least 2 to get a good ending.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, look at that ninja looking guy. The design looks somewhat like Raiden's from MGS4.

This one 

LOL Shepard on 2nd to last page. He's saying "KaaameeehammeeeAAAAAA!"


----------



## Hana (Apr 10, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> From she sound of this it will probably take a few try or at least 2 to get a good ending.



I have the same feeling as well. With ME2 it only took me 1 attempt with no help to save everyone just because I'm a completionist who made sure all the side quests were done before the IFF was installed. 

I'm sure its different this time. Even with effort something may still have to be sacrificed.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> A combination of factors.
> 
> It's more RPG than ME2, but less RPG than ME1. It won't be as excessive as ME1 it sounds like (with like 20-some points per ability with about ten or so "abilities" to put them into), but more than ME2's four or so abilities with only four upgrades. Seems like there will be more skill "trees" then just a straight linear path like ME2. They also said that abilities will be able to evolve more than once (like how in ME2, for the last upgrade, you got to choose one of two abilities). So more diverse abilities.
> 
> ...




<3 you garrus.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Not to mention I'm going to assume things will be based upon ME1 and ME2 decisions. Wonder if you'll even have to replay those games to make different decisions.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Swords in my Mass Effect?  

Kinda random, but looks cool.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Everything's better with ninja swords.

I look forward to updating my signature bit by bit.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Everything about it seems so fucking cool. I mean special melee for each class.  I hope Vanguard gets the best one because it's my favorite class.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Biotics are clearly going to get some kind of super-fisting attack. 

I'm mostly an Infiltrator myself, though.


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

fuck swords, they have no place in me.

imo


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

But they have a place in that Cerberus operative's head.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 10, 2011)

Kaiden. <3

I didn't recognize Ashley until I read the caption under the image. :x


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> fuck swords, they have no place in me.
> 
> imo



That's what I thought too at first.. but then again... it's fucking space. Why the fuck not.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's what I thought too at first.. but then again... it's fucking space. Why the fuck not.



There's really no reason why not except people being closed-minded.  Though of course, no one complained about the nightstick.

And the tiny tweaks done to Kaidan are just right.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm... suddenly I have an image of Kaidan with one of them swords and doing flashy moves. :I

.. but yes. Kaidan looks so goddamn manly.  My Knight in shiny armor.. in space.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

If I wasn't doing an Ashley-romance-run in my current ME1 play through, I'd let him live. But I have to replay like six times anyways.


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's what I thought too at first.. but then again... it's fucking space. Why the fuck not.



Give me a good reason besides "rule of cool" shizzle


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Give me a good reason besides "rule of cool" shizzle



The shields in Mass Effect are specifically designed for bullets in mind, the main purpose of the mass effect fields being to guard from small objects (read: bullets) at high velocities. The use of a sword could in theory, depending on how the sword is operated and designed (since in sci-fi swords have different effects or aspects such as a lightsaber in Star Wars or the vibro-blade to increase cutting ability), could be more beneficial when used by certain individuals (namely an Infiltrator class) could be drastically more solid.

The nightstick/baton/whatnot shown also might be electrified (or might be an effect of the armor, it's hard to tell) but adding this effect to the sword could also potentially mess with the emitters, simultaneously knocking out the shields and slicing through the armor and injuring the target.

Also, a solid simple weapon like batons and swords and the likes are drastically more reliable in a way than guns. Although it never happens in-game, we can't expect that guns in the Mass Effect never require any form of jamming, need of cleaning, wearing down of parts, effects from certain conditions (such as how some guns cannot operate after getting wet). Not to mention, you don't need to reload a sword.

It's not as if swords are becoming commonplace in the universe. To me it looks more like it's a specific type of operative that serves a particular purpose with that sword (and that ominous glowing on its hand clearly serves some purpose). And in reality we've seen such a small aspect of the universe that it's hard to say why else they would be useful or in reality why to say they WOULDN'T be, particularly when we don't know the technology of the melee weapons they use.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If I wasn't doing an Ashley-romance-run in my current ME1 play through, I'd let him live. But I have to replay like six times anyways.


I can't kill Kiadan.  Even on my maleshep run. I couldn't do it. 



Alien said:


> Give me a good reason besides "rule of cool" shizzle


... :I 

It doesn't really fit with the ME lore I agree, but like I said, why the fuck not. I wont let it bother me too much. Mite b kool.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't kill Kiadan.  Even on my maleshep run. I couldn't do it.



What makes it harder is they both _want_ to die so much and it's like "FFFF, WILL JUST ONE OF YOU SAY YOU WANT TO LIVE?!"

Also, fuck me, my Charm wasn't high enough to talk down Jeong on Feros. I have a feeling that's bad. I don't know why that never happened to me before? I guess because I usually go there last...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that Bioware is pushing the _YOUR CHOICES WILL FUCKING MATTER_ button I'm a little worried. I'm thinking back on somethings I did in ME1.... like not allowing the Alliance to keep that one chick's body for experiment might bite me in the ass in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Now that Bioware is pushing the _YOUR CHOICES WILL FUCKING MATTER_ button I'm a little worried. I'm thinking back on somethings I did in ME1.... like not allowing the Alliance to keep that one chick's body for experiment might bite me in the ass in ME3.



Yeah, I'm trying to overthink that shit and it's fucking with my head. For all we know there could not BE a right answer. Like either way, you'd get fucked over in some form. I'm really worried about the Rachni Queen. I personally want to let her live, and I do believe that she will help but then it's a matter of what the Hell other races will do about that, and how the Krogan namely will react.

Which reminds me, I can't wait to see that Tresher Maw vs. Reaper scrape. And see if anything as epic as that continues to happen around the world. And I keep thinking how that bayonet will come into play. 

Also, should I inb4 Alien (or someone else) shits all over my "pro-swords" post?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to overthink that shit and it's fucking with my head. For all we know there could not BE a right answer. Like either way, you'd get fucked over in some form. I'm really worried about the Rachni Queen. I personally want to let her live, and I do believe that she will help but then it's a matter of what the Hell other races will do about that, and how the Krogan namely will react.


Yeah, I fear no matter what, you can't get a 100% good ending where everyone is happy. Feels bad. 



> Which reminds me, I can't wait to see that Tresher Maw vs. Reaper scrape. And see if anything as epic as that continues to happen around the world.


I bet that will be in the trailer. I hope we get it no later than E3.  




> Also, should I inb4 Alien (or someone else) shits all over my "pro-swords" post?


 

I don't remember correctly but wasn't swords/knife touched up on in the 3rd ME book with Kai Leng? Didn't he said they were nice to have in case of a close quarter combat... or is my mind making shit up? lol


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, I fear no matter what, you can't get a 100% good ending where everyone is happy. Feels bad.



Yeah. I guess might be better in way... less obsessing... maybe? I... guh. Fuck. It's going to haunt me for life.




> I bet that will be in the trailer. I hope we get it no later than E3.



Oh God, E3 and Comic-Con are going to be so fucking awesome. With that, I imagine more of Gears of War 3. I'm pretty sure Epic will be announcing the details of their Epic Edition for the game during one of those two events, so I'm hoping that BioWare will do the same.




> I don't remember correctly but wasn't swords/knife touched up on in the 3rd ME book with Kai Leng? Didn't he said they were nice to have in case of a close quarter combat... or is my mind making shit up? lol



I don't remember though I do recall Kaidan mentioning the bastard turian drill-sergeant having a war knife that he used on the kids. So I imagine they serve their purposes.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuck this shit man. I'm obsessing over the details. I don't want to lose Earth.... but I don't want other race to die because of Earth. :c


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

Unless it's the Batarians.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fuck this shit man. I'm obsessing over the details. I don't want to lose Earth.... but I don't want other race to die because of Earth. :c



Screw the other races. Humanity must prevail, bitch!


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

No one is allowed to die until we see some female Turian and Krogan.

...or if we already have, find out how the Hell we're supposed to be able to tell.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Unless it's the Batarians.


People on other board is saying the Female with the sword is a Batarian..  IDK but if it is, kill that fucker. 



Lyra said:


> Screw the other races. Humanity must prevail, bitch!


If being pro human means I can live happily ever after with Kaidan.... okay.  I'll be sad as fuck if I get a "bad" ending. I feel so.. selfish.. but feels so  good.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> People on other board is saying the Female with the sword is a Batarian..  IDK but if it is, kill that fucker.



Wait, wut? How the fuck do they come up with that shit?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

The 4 red lights on the helmet. Batarians are 4 eye nerds.  I doubt it's a Batarian though. It's more likely to be a Cerberus agent imo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd say I am 99% certain it's a Cerberus agent. Hell, even the colors of the armor give it away.


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 10, 2011)

> Melee attacks are more prevalent - each class will have unique melee attacks.



My infiltrator needs no stinkin' melee attack.  Unless of course I can be like the _'Cyber-Ninja Cerberus Assassins.'_


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 10, 2011)

Payapaya said:


> My infiltrator needs no stinkin' melee attack.  Unless of course I can be like the _'Cyber-Ninja Cerberus Assassins.'_



dont know about you but i am tired of Kasumi making me look like a schmuck


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Last two pages. Everything SHOULD be in order. If not, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking love ya.

Just sayin'..


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

It's okay. I love me, too.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

On the topic of swords previously... since I'm playing ME1 again and romancing Ashely, just asked about her family and she mentions about how her sister, Abby, learned to use a sword for self defense (while her sister Lynn did pistol practice, and Sarah did aikido).


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> On the topic of swords previously... since I'm playing ME1 again and romancing Ashely, just asked about her family and she mentions about how her sister, Abby, learned to use a sword for self defense (while her sister Lynn did pistol practice, and Sarah did aikido).



Well..you already mentioned that shields stop fast-moving things.

Soo..a knife or a sword with some kind of enhancement (monomolecular edge,acid-squirting tip, e.t.c.) could be used in hand-to-hand combat successfully to overcome the shields.

Hmm..if I think about it..it's really like Dune..


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

I never really got into Dune much, so I don't know.  But sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Obviously probably not a very common thing but I imagine there's some specialists in that regard that could really fuck some shit up.

Still fantasizing about that Thresher Maw vs. Reaper.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2011)

I just Realized some thing Really Sad about Jacob

Remember when he said "Miranda Deserves a better man then him"

Well with what we learned form the Brokers Files, what do you  wanna bet  Miranda dumped him cause he didn't measure up in a genetic department


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I never really got into Dune much, so I don't know.  But sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Obviously probably not a very common thing but I imagine there's some specialists in that regard that could really fuck some shit up.
> 
> Still fantasizing about that Thresher Maw vs. Reaper.



In Dune the tech that allowed FTL travel also allowed for things like personal shields that also stopped anything moving too fast to enter.

Unfortunately..if a particle weapon (like a laser) hit one of the Holtzmann shields,it causes an explosion equivalent to a high-yield nuclear warhead!

That's why in the future of Dune infantry and hand-to-hand fighting are the dominant force in every army.

No long-range weapons because bullets are useless and particle weapons make both sides go boom!


Also the Thresher Maw is an homage to the sandworms of Dune!


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by "genetic department" since her only concerns she brought up were actual medical conditions. The one example being someone who had a mild case of "Shintonial Abraxas". Not that we know what that is but for all we know it could be like herpes or something.

Other person, she just remarks he has a clean medical report.

So it's probably just the fact that Jacob is boring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Depends on what you mean by "genetic department" since her only concerns she brought up were actual medical conditions. The one example being someone who had a mild case of "Shintonial Abraxas". Not that we know what that is but for all we know it could be like herpes or something.
> 
> Other person, she just remarks he has a clean medical report.
> 
> So it's probably just the fact that Jacob is boring.



Maybe i still feel theirs a pretty strong implication

also Fan Trailer time

[YOUTUBE]16WOX9GlEbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

Perhaps, though it would be the complete opposite of the opinions she voices the rest of the time (such as more respect for people that achieve excellence without having to cheat it like she did, or despising her father for what he actually did).


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Perhaps, though it would be the complete opposite of the opinions she voices the rest of the time (such as more respect for people that achieve excellence without having to cheat it like she did, or despising her father for what he actually did).



that's "business" it wouldn't necessarily apply to  "personal" matters


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say opinions of people are personal...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I just Realized some thing Really Sad about Jacob
> 
> Remember when he said "Miranda Deserves a better man then him"
> 
> Well with what we learned form the Brokers Files, what do you  wanna bet  Miranda dumped him cause *he didn't measure up in a genetic department*



he is a black man, thats impossible/mildracism


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2011)

TONFAS
SWORDS
BAYONETS  
+
ABILITY TO PICK UP ENEMY WEAPON
=
VANGUARD PLAYGROUND



Garrus said:


> Unless it's the Batarians.



Or Vorcha
Or Varren
or Volus

I'd like to see a reaper kick a volus across a town 

I AM BIOTIC GOD

VOLUS. NO COMBAT POTENTIAL.

FEEL MY GREAT WIND *biotic push*

Then the reaper falls down laughing it's ass off killing the volus in the process


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking at some of the scans as well as the reveal trailer, I can't help but worry about the possibility that they might actually cut corners and make us go against an armada of Sovereign clones.

Anyway, thank Christ I saved Alenko.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2011)

Saving Alenko all day erry day.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

Kaidan's dying this round, but I promise I'll save him next time.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2011)

I will never see Ash in any of my games unless I make a new Shep.  Feels good.


----------



## Hana (Apr 11, 2011)

Ashley only survived in my man-hating playthrough. Killed off Kaidan, Garrus, Thane, Mordin, Jacob, Grunt, and Zaeed. Just a lulz playthough.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

There is nothing lulzy about killing off Garrus.

You will be tried by a jury of your peers.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think I have any saves where my team members die.  I was tempted to let Jacob die, but I decided against it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2011)

Hana said:


> Ashley only survived in my man-hating playthrough. Killed off Kaidan, Garrus, Thane, Mordin, Jacob, Grunt, and Zaeed. Just a lulz playthough.


_GLORIOUS_... and here I was thinking about doing a pro-human run. It's possible... but that fucking Liara wont die. Maybe in ME3.  



Garrus said:


> There is nothing lulzy about killing off Garrus.
> You will be tried by a jury of your peers.


Garrus got taken away by the Bees in my canon run frist time. I rage quit reload that shit, and act like it never happened. Fucking Thane. So fucking weak, and fuck Miranda for going "lol oh in theory _ANYONE_ can make a barrier derp derp derp!" I was so mad. ;_;


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

Why would you pick anyone but Samara to make the barrier?! Wrrryyyyy?!

Or Jack.


----------



## Godot (Apr 11, 2011)

I lost my ME1 & 2 save games, so I'm thinking about re-installing them both and getting s ave file ready for ME3.

btw, what's the DLC been like for ME2? Never really paid any attention to it


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

I chose Jack, figured that raw biotic output of hers would serve me well.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Why would you pick anyone but Samara to make the barrier?! Wrrryyyyy?!
> 
> Or Jack.



BECAUSE I didn't know you were allow 2 teammates as well as the Biotic Barrier, so with Thane and Garrus being my favorites; I wanted to keep them close so I could protect them.  Originally I wanted to pick Samara but I didn't know what the fuck was gonna happen... so I picked Thane out of panic.  After that, I didn't like Thane as much anymore. He cost me Garrus. Good thing I can reload. My opinion on Thane hasn't changed though. Weak ass mutha fucker.


----------



## Hana (Apr 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> There is nothing lulzy about killing off Garrus.
> 
> You will be tried by a jury of your peers.



It was the only playthrough I let Garrus die. Hell he is the only one I remotely cared to romance.

Maybe there will be dire consequences if someone lets him die.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2011)

Godot said:


> btw, what's the DLC been like for ME2? Never really paid any attention to it



The missions have been pretty good for the most part.  Lair of the Shadow Broker was amazing.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2011)

Fucking lol'd.

Also, replaying ME1 I'm still finding some missions that went undone.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got a boner looking at that page.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

I might actually play all classes for once.

Soldier better get some beastly fucking toys for me to play it, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I might actually play all classes for once.
> 
> Soldier better get some beastly fucking toys for me to play it, though.



Revanant was beastly enough for you


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 12, 2011)

lmao revenant was awesome

*adrenaline rush*

*take time to fire 2 bullets to kill * 

or

enemy moving too fast 

rush and unload clip in face


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I might actually play all classes for once.
> 
> Soldier better get some beastly fucking toys for me to play it, though.



The Revenant biatch,the Revenant..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2011)

The Revenant was so amazing.  Final boss shows his ugly face, Adrenaline Rush then unload a clip.  Repeat a few more times and it's all done.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llPZL9eLc3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2011)

Revenant was a big joke. Widow was way more awesome.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 12, 2011)

E3 can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2011)

Widow Soldier was so fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2011)

Widow is the most badass non-WMD weapon in ME2.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Widow...  omg... I love it. I was so happy when they improved the sniping for ME2. ME1 sniping made me cry.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2011)

Infiltrator is by far my fave class in ME2. POWER!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2011)

Sniper Reaver Vanguard 
Shotgun Reave Sentinel/ Slam Widow Soldier
Widow Infiltrator / Energy Drain Adept

That was the rank of easiest class to play on insanity for me


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 12, 2011)

Tchh, all those guns are fodder compared to the Mattock, instant casual mode


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol I never used the widow or other snipers.

I am a fucking machine gun machine.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 12, 2011)

When will Garrus finish calibrating ?
I hope in time to kick ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2011)

Mattock was so busted
It is more powerful than the Rev per shot


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> When will Garrus finish calibrating ?
> I hope in time to kick ass.



I would die so hard if he gets a line "_Shepard, I'm done calibrating._" in ME3. :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

Calibrations is what Garrus calls thinking about kicking ass.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Speaking of Garrus.... 



This just adds to the hype. Goddamnit.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2011)

YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

He and Seth Green make my day.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

And Martin Sheen. And Lance Henriksen.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

What's that? Not written by Drew? Well fuck this shit. WHY BIOWARE WHY.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

He was no Karen Traviss.  Regardless, I've heard Dietz is good, too.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

^ Also heard he sucks. 

Anyways, I'm glad this is the last ME game for Shepard's story. Sort of a bittersweet feeling for me. I can now break up with Bioware after ME3.  But yet, I'll miss them.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

But what about any Mass Effect games afterwards?  TELL ME YOU WOULDN'T WANT TO ROCK A KROGAN OR TURIAN IN A MASS EFFECT MMO.

Or a Garrus/Kaidan/Anderson-focused spin-off game.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2011)

Or a MP only TPS!


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

Shame Pinnacle Station doesn't count towards anything in ME2.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 12, 2011)

BioWare's next game: MMO.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> But what about any Mass Effect games afterwards?  TELL ME YOU WOULDN'T WANT TO ROCK A KROGAN OR TURIAN IN A MASS EFFECT MMO.


I would play it.. but I wont buy it if that's what you're asking. 



> Or a Garrus/Kaidan/Anderson-focused spin-off game.


They will never make a Kaidan spin off. ;_;


----------



## Proxy (Apr 12, 2011)

Would you prefer Garrus? 

Or playing as The Illusive Man?


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> They will never make a Kaidan spin off. ;_;



Not with that attitude, they won't!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Would you prefer Garrus?
> Or playing as The Illusive Man?


Garrus.. only if the whole game is mini calibrating games. :ho 

TIM game.. NOPE. He's a crazy bitch. I hope we get the chance to kill him in ME3. Shit they better let us. I never wanted to work for Cerberus.  



Garrus said:


> Not with that attitude, they won't!


They never will.. ;_; Kaidan's character will end in ME3... along with my love/support for Bioware. 


... until they come out with a new IP and I'll be all over them again.  .. and the cycle repeats. Goddamnit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> They never will.. ;_; Kaidan's character will end in ME3... along with my love/support for Bioware.
> 
> 
> ... until they come out with a new IP and I'll be all over them again.  .. and the cycle repeats. Goddamnit.



Stop being such a pessimist.  With ME3, Kaidan's popularity will transcend Tali's and BOOM. Suddenly, out of nowhere, thousands of Kaidan spin-off games! Everywhere!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Stop being such a pessimist.




My song to Bioware. 
[YOUTUBE]ajaxQYNonyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

They'll give Kaidan his own line of men's perfume.

Fragrance Alenko.


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Speaking of Garrus....
> 
> 
> 
> This just adds to the hype. Goddamnit.



Yay Garrus my right hand man.


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Stop being such a pessimist.  With ME3, Kaidan's popularity will transcend Tali's and BOOM. Suddenly, out of nowhere, thousands of Kaidan spin-off games! Everywhere!



No.
The less I see of Kaiden's blocky mug, the better.

Besides, I'm holding out for a spin-off about Blasto.
Please Bioware! Just make it a mini game!


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

inb4TheBoss rages.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They'll give Kaidan his own line of men's perfume.
> Fragrance Alenko.


It's more likely Garrus will get his own Fragrance line. Errry body wanna know what a Turian smells like.  



Jena said:


> No.
> The less I see of Kaiden's blocky mug, the better.


That's my "blocky mug" you're talking about.  

He's gonna so fucking cool in ME3. Just you all wait.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2011)

I wanna see him pull down a Dreadnaught with his biotics, ala Star Wars. 

That would redeem any of Kaiden's bullshit.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

He's going protect Shepard from a reaper laser blast with his biotics. It's gonna be so fucking cash.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

Kaidan is the only one without bullshit. 

And Garrus will have his own visor line. If anything people wanna smell Tali.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

Smelling Tali? I'll pass. She poops and pee in her suit.


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, he's dead in my play through.

Although I will admit, if, in the heat of battle, a zombie Kaiden who managed to glue every particle of his blasted self back together stumbles in to save the day with a rocket launcher, he'll win my respect back.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

@TB - Exactly. 

Still remember that crazy "Tali's sweat" shit on BioWare's forums.

Btw - smell Wrex. Four-testicle Krogan musk FTW.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 13, 2011)

I still cant believe that Tali sweat tl ; dr came from someone asking what it would be like going down on a quarian 
Sad thing is the thread had alot of replies liking that her her twat wouldn't smell bad >_>
hell that thread was sad for trying to calculate the taste of tali's vag 

Seriously
Konoha Library = Bioware Forums
In quality
shitty posters
shitty trolls
shitty mods
few helpful and logical people


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

Speaking of BioForums the people in the Kaidan Alenko Appreciation Society group scares me. So much photoshop images of Kaidan on other male model bodies. _WHY_.


----------



## Hana (Apr 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Speaking of BioForums the people in the Kaidan Alenko Appreciation Society group scares me. So much photoshop images of Kaidan on other male model bodies. _WHY_.



The Turian Love group sometimes scares me more. They once posted images of Nihlus, Garrus, and Saren's heads pasted on human stippers once....


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

Hana said:


> The Turian Love group sometimes scares me more. They once posted images of Nihlus, Garrus, and Saren's heads pasted on human stippers once....





The last time I checked the Garrus group they were talking about how he would purse his lips to moan. 

Also what's up with fanfic of Garrus cooo'n and purrrr'n like an animal. That shit is just awkward...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

Garrus has lips?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2011)

Nope?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

How about we not go into details.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2011)

Details. Now.

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2011)

But this is all so fascinating 


I wonder what happens if you throw Thane in a pool


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh god.

/toeverything


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

God...

Keeping Ashley just made me respect Kaidan all that much more. So fucking annoying.


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> God...
> 
> Keeping Ashley just made me respect Kaidan all that much more. So fucking annoying.



I hate all the human characters in ME1 with the exception of Joker, Chakwas, and Anderson [and Shepard, obviously].


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

Conrad had potential if they didn't screw it up for the carry-over.

Even Wrex complains more than Kaidan.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Conrad had potential if they didn't screw it up for the carry-over.
> 
> Even Wrex complains more than Kaidan.



What was the big deal with Conrad again? I was renegade to him in all of my playthroughs (even my full paragon shepard put a gun to his head XD )

It was too good to pass up. I heard he ends up in that stupid situation regardless what you do with him. Can't PC users hack or mod or whatever to get the "paragon" Conrad?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

DedValve said:


> What was the big deal with Conrad again? I was renegade to him in all of my playthroughs (even my full paragon shepard put a gun to his head XD )
> 
> It was too good to pass up. I heard he ends up in that stupid situation regardless what you do with him. Can't PC users hack or mod or whatever to get the "paragon" Conrad?



I don't know about PC players being able to hack or mod, because I remember reading some debate if the issue is if they even put a Paragon Conrad in the game in the first place. But regardless, that's the problem. No matter whether you do Paragon or Renegade responses for him (or even neutral), in ME2 he always reacts as if you had done Renegade responses (Paragon options, you just tell him he needs to go home and be the best whatever he is and that instead of being a Spectre he needs support from people like him at home).

Yet in ME2 he still insists you stuck a gun in his face.  BioWare did say it was a known bug, one of the two that I know of but the second was fixed with game-release by something they added.


----------



## Hana (Apr 13, 2011)

He is the same regardless, just doesn't say you pointed a gun in his face. The reason he went "renegade" is because after Shepard died he thought he could become the next Shepard.

Obviously not though.

Edit: Nevermind he still says gun in the face. Bug but meh.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

Hana said:


> He is the same regardless, just doesn't say you pointed a gun in his face. The reason he went "renegade" is because after Shepard died he thought he could become the next Shepard.
> 
> Obviously not though.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind he still says gun in the face. Bug but meh.



Yeah, I play Paragon game 90% of the time, so...

At least Udina/Anderson was fixed, that's more important.


----------



## Eevihl (Apr 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> I hate all the human characters in ME1 with the exception of Joker, Chakwas, and Anderson [and Shepard, obviously].



This so hard that I can post it.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2011)

The only reason Wrex would complain is because going with Shepard puts him in situations where he would speak up and say something.

Otherwise he would be his regular cold mercenary self before he met Shep. None of this feelings bullshit for my man Wrex.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2011)

Then also no leading the Krogan on Tuchanka for Wrex.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I hate all the human characters in ME1 with the exception of Joker, Chakwas, and Anderson [and Shepard, obviously].



Yes. 

Surprised that so many like ME1. It had some really bad flaws.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Yes.
> 
> Surprised that so many like ME1. It had some really bad flaws.



It's the atmosphere and lore that beats ME2... at least for me anyways.


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It's the atmosphere and lore that beats ME2... at least for me anyways.



I prefer the gameplay on the first one.

*gets shot*




Jena said:


> I hate all the human characters in ME1 with the exception of Joker, Chakwas, and Anderson [and Shepard, obviously].



what about parasini


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 14, 2011)

Combat wise ME 2 beats 1. I hope it get a bit more varied in 3 though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It's the atmosphere and lore that beats ME2... at least for me anyways.



But it has the same lore. Except ME2 adds on to the Batarians, adds Vorcha, gives us better witness to some Asari and Krogan culture on Illium and Tuchanka. And Collectors = Prothean? Genius!



Deathgun said:


> Combat wise ME 2 beats 1. I hope it get a bit more varied in 3 though.



Adding combat roll, ladders, better cover and peeking mechanics, "leap" mechanic (leaping easily over low cover without getting into cover and leaping small gaps), better melee, unique melee per class, piers evolve more, more RPG aspects (namely more options for upgrading abilities - skill trees, not lines). Weapon mods,too.


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Combat wise ME 2 beats 1. I hope it get a bit more varied in 3 though.


combat wise there were some improvements in ME2

but i absolutely hated the cover to aim system. if you are in cover and have your cross hair already aligned, coming out of cover sometimes completely moves your cross hair out of alignment. 

i hate it most when you used your sniper

on nightmare it was a pain to realign your cross hair once it was gone


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd like them to bring back some out-of-combat skills too.  Not a lot but it makes sense that the adept and engineer classes might have some cases where they're needed for something.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> on nightmare it was a pain to realign your cross hair once it was gone



I assume you mean Insanity.

And no. Not really. Infiltrator was easy-mode, and never had an issue with alignment.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2011)

Infiltrator truly is easy-mode on Insanity. Aggro? Lolstealth. Target at range? Lolbullettime.


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2011)

Vai said:


> what about parasini


Meh, I guess she's ok. Didn't really like her, didn't really hate her. 

I like ME1 and ME2 both about equally, but I've played ME2 more times just because I think that the playing mechanics are much better. I have to admit, end battle on the citadel>collector base. Collector base was awesome too, but shooting up Geth on a diplomatic base and then convincing a psychotic Turian to shoot himself was f*ing amazing.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> But it has the same lore. Except ME2 adds on to the Batarians, adds Vorcha, gives us better witness to some Asari and Krogan culture on Illium and Tuchanka. And Collectors = Prothean? Genius!


Not really, there was an upgrade in "lore." Some changes that made it feel more modern than the 80s sicfi they were going for. Reloading for one changes the lore a bit. They call it an upgrade for faster loading time, but I think it's more of a downgrade... if you really think about it. This really bothered me at first because shit was so pro in ME1.  It's what made me really love the whole idea of futuristic shit in the ME universe... also everything in ME1 looked like it would work in the real world. Know what I mean? ME2 kinda stretched a bit from that and I think ME3 will be... lets just say it will lose that originality of the 80s scifi feel.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzGadT3vcvs[/YOUTUBE]

I've been procrastinating on my required projects because I was working on this lol.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Not really, there was an upgrade in "lore." Some changes that made it feel more modern than the 80s sicfi they were going for. Reloading for one changes the lore a bit. They call it an upgrade for faster loading time, but I think it's more of a downgrade... if you really think about it. This really bothered me at first because shit was so pro in ME1.  It's what made me really love the whole idea of futuristic shit in the ME universe... also everything in ME1 looked like it would work in the real world. Know what I mean? ME2 kinda stretched a bit from that and I think ME3 will be... lets just say it will lose that originality of the 80s scifi feel.



I assume by reloading you mean the ammo system? I felt it was an improvement and it was a clear advancement of technology in the world as they worked through the game. Though I'm not sure what that has to do with loading time or why anyone would think that. And it'd still be a bit of a reach to call that "lore" per se.

Eitherway, I don't really get that 80s scifi feeling from Mass Effect. Then again, I don't believe in "scifi by generation." I find it's better to just separate scifi into its own separate categories by series and such. I mean, Star Trek and Star Wars are 70s scifi (well depending on how you look at it... Star Trek did start in the 60s but it went into the 70s. Regardless...), but are too great to just lump into that, and too varying. I feel like so many others, Mass Effect carved out its own place in the sci-fi genre and I feel that by the additions, they're just making it stand out more and more as its own creation just as Star Trek did (well... until Voyager... then it just went downhill...) as well as Star Wars (until, depending on who you ask, Episode I or II... but still...)


----------



## Wan (Apr 15, 2011)

The heat sink ejecting is supposed to add to how guns in Mass Effect already worked -- the guns now have ejectable heat sinks that allow more constant fire, and when you run out of ejectable heat sinks, you have to wait for the gun to cool down as in ME1.  But the game mechanics in ME2 kind of stupidly turned it into an ordinary ammo system as in any shooter.  It's odd that BioWare chose to do this, since a simple .ini setting change in the PC version makes the guns both slowly "recharge" shots as they cool down and allows for ejecting heat sinks to immediately keep firing.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Not really, there was an upgrade in "lore." Some changes that made it feel more modern than the 80s sicfi they were going for. Reloading for one changes the lore a bit. They call it an upgrade for faster loading time, but I think it's more of a downgrade... if you really think about it. This really bothered me at first because shit was so pro in ME1.  It's what made me really love the whole idea of futuristic shit in the ME universe... also everything in ME1 looked like it would work in the real world. Know what I mean? ME2 kinda stretched a bit from that and I think ME3 will be... lets just say it will lose that originality of the 80s scifi feel.



I read somewhere that Mass Effect 1 was supposed to evoke the 80's,Mass Effect 2 the 90's and Mass Effect 3 the new stuff.

And you can grade SF by how "hard" or "soft" it is,by that meaning how much the author keeps the tech toys in line with current known laws of physics.
"Hard" SF would be cyber-punk and near-future settings together with the fact that spaceships can't brake the lightspeed barrier like the Neuromancer and its world created by William Gibson and the Mars Trilogy by Kim Stanley Robinson .


"Soft" SF would be basically space opera and anything really outlandish like the Xeelee and the Culture or,heaven forbid,the Time Lords and the Downstreamers!

Of course the subjects that they approach are really diverse and there are vast numbers of interesting stories told in each of them.


----------



## Wan (Apr 15, 2011)

Mass Effect gets a 2 on the


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I assume by reloading you mean the ammo system? I felt it was an improvement and it was a clear advancement of technology in the world as they worked through the game. Though I'm not sure what that has to do with loading time or why anyone would think that. And it'd still be a bit of a reach to call that "lore" per se.
> 
> Eitherway, I don't really get that 80s scifi feeling from Mass Effect. Then again, I don't believe in "scifi by generation." I find it's better to just separate scifi into its own separate categories by series and such. I mean, Star Trek and Star Wars are 70s scifi (well depending on how you look at it... Star Trek did start in the 60s but it went into the 70s. Regardless...), but are too great to just lump into that, and too varying. I feel like so many others, Mass Effect carved out its own place in the sci-fi genre and I feel that by the additions, they're just making it stand out more and more as its own creation just as Star Trek did (well... until Voyager... then it just went downhill...) as well as Star Wars (until, depending on who you ask, Episode I or II... but still...)


Yeah I know they explained it as thermal clips and all that jazz. It makes sense, but I just really loved the idea of "It's the fucking future. Ammo is small time." It made sense, and I was amused at some of the things they did. 

Some people I spoke with don't get that 80s feel either but some do. I think you have to be a fan of the 80s fashion/style in general to see it. It's in the armor design and clothing, and the music too (mostly ME1). Kelly's hair is pretty 80s. I  like it, that's why I mod my shep to have her hair. (Shit I hope it transfer to ME3. :> )

TBH I don't really know much about scifi, was never a fan of it when I was younger. I was semi interested when the new Star Wars films were coming out, that's about it. Everything changed when I played ME. I can't get enough of this shit. So I wouldn't know anything about categorizing scifi or anything to that matter. 




Ciupy said:


> I read somewhere that Mass Effect 1 was supposed to evoke the 80's,Mass Effect 2 the 90's and Mass Effect 3 the new stuff.


Dude... don't tell me shit like that. It's making me depress. I love the 80s scifi feel but with future tech and stuff, hence why ME1 probably appeals to me more. You add the whole future scifi stuff with modern tech then it kinda loses it's charms if you ask me. It'll be like most generic games out now. For me, what made ME series special was that it focus on it's own thing and did it's own thing.. but, now it's kinda "_mainstream_" either you want to admit to it or not. So it kinda lost it's charms. I know ME3 wont be the game I want it to be, but whatever. I think I will still enjoy it regardless.



Mordin Solus said:


> Mass Effect gets a 2 on the



Im not surprised. They did it right in ME1 though. That elevator scene was so fucking cash. I jizzed.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus Takes it Alone.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> "Hard" SF would be cyber-punk and near-future settings together with the fact that spaceships can't brake the lightspeed barrier like the Neuromancer and its world created by William Gibson



Then he added fingernail claws, mirrored eyes and jacking into the interwebs. 

@The Boss - Technically ammo still is "small time." Regardless, although they had their shit mapped out I would still think it's far from "making sense" when you take into account how every gun now has an internal processor that accounts for gravity, distance of a target, weather, pressure, environment then break off a chip of internal components for each perfectly-calculated shot. We're also led to believe that each of these "clips" holds thousands of shots, regardless of the weapon, when it's based upon metal strips/clips when clearly you would think a pistol wouldn't hold one as large as, say, an assault rifle when it's a third of the size of the weapon (and of course judging upon the placement of said clip).

But I guess if "making it mainstream" means to make it better, then so be it. Have at it, Bioware.  And regardless, characterizations and story are improving (the revelation of the responsibility of the Keepers, even though they drummed it up obviously enough in the beginning, had nothing on the revelations of the Reapers using people as fuel, and the Collectors being the Protheans that disappeared ages upon ages ago). EDIT: And how can I forget, of course, the Geth in ME2.

Besides. All the best sci-fi stuff came out of the 50s and 60s. Clarke, Asimov and Dick owned that field. Still do.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Garrus Takes it Alone.



Consider it updated.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus rocks all.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> @The Boss - Technically ammo still is "small time." Regardless, although they had their shit mapped out I would still think it's far from "making sense" when you take into account how every gun now has an internal processor that accounts for gravity, distance of a target, weather, pressure, environment then break off a chip of internal components for each perfectly-calculated shot. We're also led to believe that each of these "clips" holds thousands of shots, regardless of the weapon, when it's based upon metal strips/clips when clearly you would think a pistol wouldn't hold one as large as, say, an assault rifle when it's a third of the size of the weapon (and of course judging upon the placement of said clip).
> 
> But I guess if "making it mainstream" means to make it better, then so be it. Have at it, Bioware.  And regardless, characterizations and story are improving (the revelation of the responsibility of the Keepers, even though they drummed it up obviously enough in the beginning, had nothing on the revelations of the Reapers using people as fuel, and the Collectors being the Protheans that disappeared ages upon ages ago). EDIT: And how can I forget, of course, the Geth in ME2.



Hey, I just like the fact that the gun makes it's own ammo however that may work.... Solar power.. maybe? If you wanna get technical with all this shit nothing really make sense. 

What really bugs me is that ME2 takes place 2 years after ME1 and that whole situation with Jacob's father, stranded on a planet for 10 years, they don't have heat sink guns. :/ It's little and shouldn't matter but still, it's there and it bothers me... somewhat. I just like things consistent, or if they are going to change something please keep in mind what happened before. 

Making it "mainstream" can be good or bad depending on what you prefer. For example Halo Reach is mainstream as fuck but I have to admit, that game is fun and I'm a fan. ME1 was one of those rare games that gave me "that" feeling you know. ME2 was... _fun_.  I guess being a Metal Gear fan and expecting nothing but the best from every tittle is a little too much from Bioware. :ho



Noitora said:


> Garrus Takes it Alone.


I read that as "Garrus take it in the ass."


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Eh, it's Jacob's father. No one really cares about that.  But really, I can kind of understand but I just think in spite of little inconsistencies, the improvements make up for it. ME1's story felt classic in a regard but in ME2 I think it stepped it up to an "epic" level. The turn-around of working for the "bad guys" because the good guys won't help you (and that your crew reflects this entirely - two Cerberus operatives/officers, an assassin, Asari Justicar, ex C-Sec Officer/Spectre mercenary, possible Quarian exile, arrogant mercenary, expert thief, psychotic biotic, and a geth) adds a sense of urgency to the matter and in a way even a bit of loneliness. You spent so much time appealing to these people and now everyone thinks you're a nut, and probably a terrorist to boot. Some people hated this fact. I did as well. But that's what adds character to the game.

The character growth is more evident and even the personalities. Even characters from the first game seemed to improve in a way (depending on your views). I think how people view Garrus is more based upon how he acted in Mass Effect 2 as it showed a bit more of his humor (his cracks about chicks digging scars, joking about shooting Shepard with a concussive shot, and of course the "only if they're classy" lines. He didn't have that same sense of humor in the first game. Tali had more confidence. Liara becoming more hardened (and her obvious dedication) showed varying levels of depth that seemed absent from her in the first game.

And lol.

>Implying every Metal Gear Solid game is awesome


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I read that as "Garrus take it in the ass."



Why am I not surprised? 



Garrus said:


> >Implying every Metal Gear Solid game is awesome



They aren't? MGS2 was the weakest of the bunch, but even that had some major badassery. All in all, the MGS series is consistently awesome.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess getting anyone to admit that Metal Gear Solid has any flaws would be like getting Esura to admit that Mass Effect is an RPG.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I guess getting anyone to admit that Metal Gear Solid has any flaws would be like getting Esura to admit that Mass Effect is an RPG.



Hey, I'll admit a game's flaws without reservation. But, really, what flaws does the MGS series have? It has a badass protagonist, an excellent voice cast, a very complex and well-thought out storyline, Mechs, Nanomachines, robot ninja... It even has a vampire, a ghost and a Russian cowboy.

You really can't complain.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Eh, it's Jacob's father. No one really cares about that.  But really, I can kind of understand but I just think in spite of little inconsistencies, the improvements make up for it. ME1's story felt classic in a regard but in ME2 I think it stepped it up to an "epic" level. The turn-around of working for the "bad guys" because the good guys won't help you (and that your crew reflects this entirely - two Cerberus operatives/officers, an assassin, Asari Justicar, ex C-Sec Officer/Spectre mercenary, possible Quarian exile, arrogant mercenary, expert thief, psychotic biotic, and a geth) adds a sense of urgency to the matter and in a way even a bit of loneliness. You spent so much time appealing to these people and now everyone thinks you're a nut, and probably a terrorist to boot. Some people hated this fact. I did as well. But that's what adds character to the game.
> 
> The character growth is more evident and even the personalities. Even characters from the first game seemed to improve in a way (depending on your views). I think how people view Garrus is more based upon how he acted in Mass Effect 2 as it showed a bit more of his humor (his cracks about chicks digging scars, joking about shooting Shepard with a concussive shot, and of course the "only if they're classy" lines. He didn't have that same sense of humor in the first game. Tali had more confidence. Liara becoming more hardened (and her obvious dedication) showed varying levels of depth that seemed absent from her in the first game.


 Yeah, the improvements does make up for the lack of other things. Can't have it all... I guess. However in the scale of "epicness" ME1 wins. The only part I consider epic in ME2 was the end fight in the Collector's base... until you got to the final Boss.  

I do like the turn around plot, but it felt like a cheap shot to get you to work for the bad guys since... the reaper fucking attacked the citadel and all that crazy shit and they call it something else.. but not a reaper. 

 <-- My fucking reaction to everything related to the Reapers in ME2. It's like I never fought Saren or Harbinger on the Citadel. Not to mention the fucking the council died to their attack. All. Of. My. Hate. AND this whole bullshit about not enough evidence from your Alliance teammates to say the Reapers are a real threat is just fucking retarded. What about that fucking video of Harbinger you guys got on Eden Prime? _WHY. _Fuck you Alliance (and fuck you too Cerberus because you suck by default). Fuck ME2 and it's fucking plot. Fucking for serious man. Damn I mad.

As far as character goes, I like where Bioware is heading in this department. They keep on improving in this area. It's kinda scary how well they attache you to a certain character. It makes it a better game, for sure. I wouldn't mind Kaidan egtting more personal in ME3.  DO WANT. 



> And lol.
> >Implying every Metal Gear Solid game is awesome


No.. just no. Lets not start.  MGS has it's flaws. Cheesy lines and such but lets keep things on topic. For now.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2011)

> Sorry, can it wait a moment. I am calibrating my voice for my recording sessions for ME3



Garrus's VA = FuckGodwin


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hey, I'll admit a game's flaws without reservation. But, really, what flaws does the MGS series have? It has a badass protagonist, an excellent voice cast, a very complex and well-thought out storyline, Mechs, Nanomachines, robot ninja... It even has a vampire, a ghost and a Russian cowboy.
> 
> You really can't complain.



Except the vampire because of nanomachines as I recall. And of course, a robot ninja in MGS will be badass but in anything, it's just regarded as stupid.

I'll admit MGS1 was perfect and frankly I preferred MGS2. But I couldn't enjoy MGS3 as much since aside from The Boss, the antagonists felt incredibly uninspired and labored (The Sorrow boss battle was cool but the character just felt empty). And MGS4 was just... yeah.

@The Boss - wut? Video of Harbinger on Eden Prime? Fought Harbinger on Citadel? Lulz! I think you mean Sovereign.  Regardless, they do explain what they think about this (and they don't ignore that you fought Saren. Hell, that's why you're not outright hunted and arrested) - about how it was Geth technology, not the Reaper (and really in this canon saying you saw a Reaper is like saying you saw God in a tortilla chip - even if you show someone a picture of that tortilla chip). Not to mention that the technology of Sovereign that they managed to actually salvage showed nothing extraterrestrial (for lack of a better term). Turians even managed to use the Sovereign's weapon system to reverse engineer what we know as the Thanix Cannon. For something that's on mythical/Biblical proportions of power and advanced technology, everything seemed mediocre as far as Sovereign's tech goes. There's no reason to NOT believe it was just another Geth construct. I mean, what do you think the average person would believe? A giant, sentient spaceship that possesses peoples minds, or that the devious cybermen built yet another powerful ship that bore a striking resemblance to their own?

And if anything, it's the "The bad guys brought you back to life" that should've been the "cheap-shot" to get you into working with them, not the Citadel Council not believing in Reapers... since they didn't in ME1 and it didn't stop you (and it's mostly the turian council member that is demeaning. Councilor Tevos sounds more sympathetic in ME2 while the salarian seems more neutral). One could also argue it's matter of the council (or Alliance) to keep the Reaper issue quiet because, as commonly done with governments, keeping the population in the ignorance keeps them happy.

Most of what would be epic in ME1 hardly seemed it. Even Saren's boss-battle was greatly, greatly unimpressive - even in comparison to ME2's human reaper. The larvae at least had an essence of fridge horror when you release it's a bunch of ground up and processed humans. Saren being fully possessed by Sovereign and jumping around like a monkey felt like when Episode II of Star Wars came out. A kick in the balls. I love Mass Effect but Saren's boss battle was the biggest disappointment of a boss battle in a video game I've witnessed since... well... the Archdemon in Origins. Really overall, BioWare needs to step it up with their final bosses. They're all incredibly unimpressive - but again at least ME2's human Reaper larvae had the realization of WHAT it actually was. Overall the last bits of Mass Effect seem less and less impressive. From the overabundance of needing the mako in Ilos to the Citadel battles (I looked forward to this - I was hoping having to go through the Wards or the Presidium and fight off Geth invasions... instead you fight a couple of Geth and a couple of Krogan, and one drop ship, along the outside of the Citadel which falls victim to a lot of what ME1 does - repetitive scenery).

Virmire was a drastically better climax than Ilos and the Citadel.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Except the vampire because of nanomachines as I recall. And of course, a robot ninja in MGS will be badass but in anything, it's just regarded as stupid.
> 
> I'll admit MGS1 was perfect and frankly I preferred MGS2. But I couldn't enjoy MGS3 as much since aside from The Boss, the antagonists felt incredibly uninspired and labored (The Sorrow boss battle was cool but the character just felt empty). And MGS4 was just... yeah.



MGS4 was just the most epic shit ever? I agree. 

The highlight for me personally was when the REX fought the RAY. Although the fight scene between Raiden and Vamp as Snake took out all those Gekkos was pretty badass, too.

I admit I hated the bosses of MGS3, but that's mostly because they just weren't fun. The Pain and The Fear were both _really_ lame.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> MGS4 was just the most epic shit ever? I agree.
> 
> The highlight for me personally was when the REX fought the RAY. Although the fight scene between Raiden and Vamp as Snake took out all those Gekkos was pretty badass, too.
> 
> I admit I hated the bosses of MGS3, but that's mostly because they just weren't fun. The Pain and The Fear were both _really_ lame.



The best thing about The End fight was that you could essentially skip it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

In other news, why does Ashley always look like she has Downs Syndrome or something.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> In other news, why does Ashley always look like she has Downs Syndrome or something.



Why bother taking effort in her face.  With her new costume, it's obvious where the eyes are suppose to go.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Well that explains ME3 but not why she's cross-eyed in ME1 and 2.

Besides - she didn't have a single redeeming factor. Needed to give her _something_. 

It's going to be hard to NOT cheat on Ashley when I carry this guy over to ME2.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

ME1 was an ugly game.  ME2 uh.  I don't know, though I don't particularly care because Ashley dies in all the playthroughs I care about.  Just like Jack.

I hope that they just don't recycle Kaidan-Ashley lines again.  I mean, Kaidan isn't exactly an interesting character, but they might as well offer some variation, they aren't even near the same character.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

What made Kaidan semi-interesting is the fact that he probably had the biggest raw deal of anyone but he was over it. Garrus was eaten up by letting someone get away, Wrex had typical familial issues, Ashley felt like her grandfather was a sell-out, Tali was the daughter of someone important, and Liara's mother was Benezia. Kaidan actually had to go through something rough but it's like "S'cool, though. I'm over it." Whereas Ashley is more along the lines of, "NO. DON'T TRUST THAT TURIAN. I KNOW, MY GRANDFATHER PUSSIED OUT AND I HAVE TO MAKE UP FOR THAT. BTW, I ALSO READ SAPPY POETRY TO MAKE ME SEEM LIKEABLE."

And I only recall something resembling "recycled lines" between them in their cameo in ME2 (aside from the e-mail), which is semi-understandable, albeit disappointing.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Well that explains ME3 but not why she's cross-eyed in ME1 and 2.
> 
> Besides - she didn't have a single redeeming factor. Needed to give her _something_.
> 
> It's going to be hard to NOT cheat on Ashley when I carry this guy over to ME2.



Miranda :33

I love the Ice Queens


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Miranda :33
> 
> I love the Ice Queens



Except that archetype doesn't really fit Miranda...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> @The Boss - wut? Video of Harbinger on Eden Prime? Fought Harbinger on Citadel? Lulz! I think you mean Sovereign.  Regardless, they do explain what they think about this (and they don't ignore that you fought Saren. Hell, that's why you're not outright hunted and arrested) - about how it was Geth technology, not the Reaper (and really in this canon saying you saw a Reaper is like saying you saw God in a tortilla chip - even if you show someone a picture of that tortilla chip). Not to mention that the technology of Sovereign that they managed to actually salvage showed nothing extraterrestrial (for lack of a better term). Turians even managed to use the Sovereign's weapon system to reverse engineer what we know as the Thanix Cannon. For something that's on mythical/Biblical proportions of power and advanced technology, everything seemed mediocre as far as Sovereign's tech goes. There's no reason to NOT believe it was just another Geth construct. I mean, what do you think the average person would believe? A giant, sentient spaceship that possesses peoples minds, or that the devious cybermen built yet another powerful ship that bore a striking resemblance to their own?



Oh shit man.. Sovereign my bad. IDK why I keep misplacing Sovereign and Harbinger's name.  Well, my point was Saren was indoctrinated by the Reapers man. The fucking reapers. I know they said Geth, I know the story I've played that shit like a drum. It's just so much bullshit... so many fucking retards that runs the fucking Galaxy.. just like IRL.  I don't know if I love it or hate it. Probably both. Maybe I'm just mad that NO ONE belives the rapers are fucking real.

Wait... are you comparing God to the Reapers? lolololololol I can't stop laughing. I don't think it's  like that at all. Well maybe just a little. 



> And if anything, it's the "The bad guys brought you back to life" that should've been the "cheap-shot" to get you into working with them, not the Citadel Council not believing in Reapers... since they didn't in ME1 and it didn't stop you (and it's mostly the turian council member that is demeaning. Councilor Tevos sounds more sympathetic in ME2 while the salarian seems more neutral). One could also argue it's matter of the council (or Alliance) to keep the Reaper issue quiet because, as commonly done with governments, keeping the population in the ignorance keeps them happy.


Both of them can be consider cheap shots imo. Really though, reading the first two books I was ready for ME2 to be about the Quarians/Geth/reaper war and shit but instead I got a suicide mission that goes in full circle and did little to advance the plot..... now I will _NEVER_ know what will become of the Quarians who will go into deep space to find a reaper. :/ Fuck you Bioware. ;_; They told me book 2 was supposed to set up ME2. God damn it man. Goddamnit. 



> Most of what would be epic in ME1 hardly seemed it.


That's subjective. 



> Even Saren's boss-battle was greatly, greatly unimpressive - even in comparison to ME2's human reaper.


lol No. Subjective too, but I like the fact you can get Saren to pop himself once he realizes he was being controlled. To me, fighting Saren was a much better reward then say... the human reaper. (lol Bioware's Boss fights. )



> The larvae at least had an essence of fridge horror when you release it's a bunch of ground up and processed humans.


lol NOPE.


> Saren being fully possessed by Sovereign and jumping around like a monkey felt like when Episode II of Star Wars came out. A kick in the balls. I love Mass Effect but Saren's boss battle was the biggest disappointment of a boss battle in a video game I've witnessed since... well... the Archdemon in Origins.


Have to agree with you on the Archdemon. It was... _ugh_. The hell. But I enjoyed the story that led up to it. 



> Really overall, BioWare needs to step it up with their final bosses. They're all incredibly unimpressive - but again at least ME2's human Reaper larvae had the realization of WHAT it actually was. Overall the last bits of Mass Effect seem less and less impressive. From the overabundance of needing the mako in Ilos to the Citadel battles (I looked forward to this - I was hoping having to go through the Wards or the Presidium and fight off Geth invasions... instead you fight a couple of Geth and a couple of Krogan, and one drop ship, along the outside of the Citadel which falls victim to a lot of what ME1 does - repetitive scenery).


I hope with the way they are going there will be better boss fights. Damn maybe ME3 will have better boss fights? Fghting that one Asari in Shadow Broker DLC was amazing considering Bioware came up with it. 



> Virmire was a drastically better climax than Ilos and the Citadel.


WUT. NO. _NEVER_.  Ilso was fucking gorgeous and DAT FUCKING MUSIC. The Citadel was amazing too because of that fucking elevator part. Fuck it all man. If you really think Virmire (Which I fucking love too BTW) was better than those two parts. :I IDK about that.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Except that archetype doesn't really fit Miranda...



Sorta of does
okay a little

she starts out cold
but she warms up to you

I though that was the ice queen 
/fail


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> MGS4 was just the most epic shit ever? I agree.
> 
> The highlight for me personally was when the REX fought the RAY. Although the fight scene between Raiden and Vamp as Snake took out all those Gekkos was pretty badass, too.
> 
> I admit I hated the bosses of MGS3, but that's mostly because they just weren't fun. The Pain and The Fear were both _really_ lame.



MGS4 is probably the weakest in the MGS series imo. There was a lot of awesome moments but in terms of story, it became a_ larger_ cluster fuck then what it already is, but I enjoyed it thoroughly and I love it.  

I thought the Boss fights for MGS3 were all well done. Considering they all had their own weakness and you had to find out how to kill them. :>


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried twice to do a tl;dr reply but lost it so I just give up.  Sorry.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

The god must believe I am righteous so they stopped you from spitting foul reasons.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

I blame Harbinger.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

... or is it Sovereign?


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2011)

Hm... true. Am I indoctrinated or -- ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> tl;dr about the reloading stuff



I liked that you could overpower your weapons so much that you could only shoot a couple of times before it overheated lol

Liked the charge system better in general. It was a relatively unique game play mechanic. In ARPG's at least.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone think collecting those League Medallions and Salarian ID Tags will play a role in earning any of the species loyalties?


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2011)

It didn't carry anything over to ME2 as far as I know but it seems entirely possible. I might have to actually start doing that, just in case.


----------



## hallowman (Apr 16, 2011)

awesome trailer...waiting for the PC release...


----------



## Hana (Apr 17, 2011)

Boo, Mass Effect is losing to Starcraft as the best Franchise.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's typical. Happened last year I believe. The Starcraft people organize "raids." Just bombard voting, make new memberships, all kinds of shit. You can read the comments and all, flooded with "Praise Husky!" or whatever his name is.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2011)

HuskyStarcraft. I really wish he'd come back to his old self from 8 months ago, now he is drunk on Internet fame, and he's become some sort of an God-idol among his Huskyteers (fans). It's pathetic. 

Sadly, I'm going to vote for Starcraft.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not voting since that shit was rigged from the start. Voting for MGS gave a vote to ME instead.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

You know that whole G4 poll is a joke when Gears of Wars beat out Final Fantasy as the better franchise...

Makes zero sense....zero...fucking...sense...


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know that whole G4 poll is a joke when Gears of Wars beat out Final Fantasy as the better franchise...
> 
> Makes zero sense....zero...fucking...sense...



nah you just have bad taste


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> nah you just have bad taste



C'mon now...Gears of War beating Final Fantasy? Do you not see the flaw in that? You don't even have to like Final Fantasy to realize how stupid that is. A 20+ year franchise getting beat by a franchise (lol) with two games...

And people wonder why I think many gamers this gen are stupid...


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> HuskyStarcraft. I really wish he'd come back to his old self from 8 months ago, now he is drunk on Internet fame, and he's become some sort of an God-idol among his Huskyteers (fans). It's pathetic.
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to vote for Starcraft.
> 
> //HbS


agreed. I unliked him on facebook.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> C'mon now...Gears of War beating Final Fantasy? Do you not see the flaw in that? You don't even have to like Final Fantasy to realize how stupid that is. A 20+ year franchise getting beat by a franchise (lol) with two games...
> 
> And people wonder why I think many gamers this gen are stupid...



MGS lost to ME.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2011)

>ITT: People getting butthurt over what the G4 population thinks
>MFW:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 17, 2011)

It's like caring what IGN or GT thinks


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2011)

Or worse - Yahtzee.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> MGS lost to ME.


Case in point.  Makes no sense...but enough about the tastes of shitty G4 gamers...

I hope I get to boink Tali in ME3 though...thats more important!


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2011)

Or you can just do it in ME2 and call it a day.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Or you can just do it in ME2 and call it a day.



I want her to take her mask off and stuff...


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2011)

She did. We just don't see what's underneath. 

Technically Shepard did, but still.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> She did. We just don't see what's underneath.
> 
> Technically Shepard did, but still.



She is probably on that pretty stuff...unlike Miranda....


----------



## Adonis (Apr 17, 2011)

Boo at bitching over pointless polls and popularity contests.

No one will be thinking, "Hey, such-and-such said that Series A was better than Series B" five seconds after reading it. What, then, is the point of going through the same cycle of "WAAAAAAH! HOW COULD IGN DO THIS!? (proving you care about their opinion)" and "Nobody takes them seriously, anyway (insecure bravado)."

@Esura:
Failings of the Unreal engine aside, Miranda canonically looks Yvonne Strahovsky with a body like a brick house. To argue otherwise is like arguing the characters canonically look like awkward claymation marionettes that cry oil slicks.

Also, according to a line from an extra along the lines of, "...Or whatever those quarians call ears" Tali don't even have ears. My bitch gotta have ears. Good luck with your three-toed Space gypsy and her space Aids, though.


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want her to take her mask off and stuff...



I actually like that you can't see it. There's no way the reality is as amazing as my imagination.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Case in point.  Makes no sense...but enough about the tastes of shitty G4 gamers...
> 
> I hope I get to boink Tali in ME3 though...thats more important!


Exactly.

I could go for round 2 with Kaidan if you ask me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Adonis said:


> @Esura:
> Failings of the Unreal engine aside, Miranda canonically looks Yvonne Strahovsky with a body like a brick house. To argue otherwise is like arguing the characters canonically look like awkward claymation marionettes that cry oil slicks.
> 
> Also, according to a line from an extra along the lines of, "...Or whatever those quarians call ears" Tali don't even have ears. My bitch gotta have ears. Good luck with your three-toed Space gypsy and her space Aids, though.



Can't argue about her body cause I'd...eh, Shepard tap that. But her face...oh my god that is horrible. Default Shepard looks more like the dude they based him off of more than Miranda. Also, even with no ears and three toed with a mask on her face...Tali is still hotter than Miranda. Thats how bad her face it. Its like on that Uncanny Valley shit.

Also, quarians dont have "space Aids". They have an incredibly low immune system though, which is why they have the masks and suits in the first place. Then again, I haven't finished Mass Effect 2 yet so you may know something I don't.

@The Boss
They should let you have like every teammate on ME1 and 2 thats alive be on ME3...with no new ones. Then you can boink Kaidan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2011)

You have to see that shit in motion. Her face (Miranda's not the chick from Chuck) repels me. Don't know which is worse, Miranda's face or Madison's from Heavy Rain.

Everyone I know who saw a scene in Mass Effect 2 with Miranda either stated she has an atrocious face or she has some nice tits.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 18, 2011)

Pardon, the quarians suffer from a *syndrome* that results in an _*immune deficiency*_ which results in them dying from common colds and infections. You're splitting hairs. The only distinction is that it isn't _acquired_ or communicable; the person with it will only die horribly if exposed to an iota of your bare flesh or secretions (a problem which has a nasty habit of coming up during intercourse.) This may not bother you if you're a sociopath.

Of course, Mass Effect 2 retconned in a magic "get out of biological incompatibility free"card (ignoring the space aids, they're a dextro-protein species which means Tali'd doubly die if exposed to your passion-juice) because everyone wanted to fuck a space gypsy and a velociraptor.

Science is rejecting your love like an angry God yet you insist.

Again, the failings of the Unreal engine and the non-arrival of photorealism don't count toward "Ergo, Miranda is beat in the face" unless the whole being CGI with oil streak tears doesn't bother you. I'm saying she's supposed to look like Yvonne; some animator fucking up is moot.


*Spoiler*: __ 









According to your argument, Shepard doesn't look like Vandersloo or whatever that model's name is; he looks like a cock-eyed horse rapist. Canon.

Animators ain't perfect; that doesn't detract from intent.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Pardon, the quarians suffer from a *syndrome* that results in an _*immune deficiency*_ which results in them dying from common colds and infections. You're splitting hairs. The only distinction is that it isn't _acquired_ or communicable; the person with it will only die horribly if exposed to an iota of your bare flesh or secretions (a problem which has a nasty habit of coming up during intercourse.) This may not bother you if you're a sociopath.
> 
> Of course, Mass Effect 2 retconned in a magic "get out of biological incompatibility free"card (ignoring the space aids, they're a dextro-protein species which means Tali'd doubly die if exposed to your passion-juice) because everyone wanted to fuck a space gypsy and a velociraptor.
> 
> ...




I just had to laugh at that. 

This is the 23rd century they are living in or whatever. It isn't a stretch to say they've come up with some immune boosters so she doesn't die from having skin contact or other fluids. Her biology is a bif iffy but hey this is a game, what can you do?


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 18, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Of course, Mass Effect 2 retconned in a magic "get out of biological incompatibility free"card (ignoring the space aids, they're a dextro-protein species which means Tali'd doubly die if exposed to your passion-juice) because everyone wanted to fuck a space gypsy and a velociraptor.



Holy shit  

I can't...even...

I don't get the hardcore support for the Tali and Garrus romances. They're pretty cool but the romance is just not worth the suspension of disbelief necessary to go through with it. Personally, I can see Shep caring for them very deeply as friends but that's it. Yet, they have so few lines if you _just_ want to be friends and that is fucking disappointing. 

Also, Tali/Kal'Reegar is meant to be.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Holy shit
> 
> I can't...even...
> 
> ...


Write that fanfiction.

I think the alien romances are so popular because they're so out of the ordinary. People are boring. We know what people are. Humanoid aliens are something fresh and...uh...well, _alien_.

So the thought process goes, anyway. It also doesn't hurt that 90% of the human romance options in ME1+ME2 are annoying/bitches.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Write that fanfiction.
> 
> I think the alien romances are so popular because they're so out of the ordinary. People are boring. We know what people are. Humanoid aliens are something fresh and...uh...well, _alien_.
> 
> So the thought process goes, anyway. It also doesn't hurt that 90% of the human romance options in ME1+ME2 are annoying/bitches.



:33

That's a fair point, there is the exotic factor which appeals to some. It's just that it felt like they thew in this hilariously impractical "romance" in place of what could have been better character/friendship development. It was cringe worthy in that blatant-fanservice sort of way. People can do what they will, but I'm not crazy about the idea myself. 

Eh, I don't feel the same hatred or apathy towards any of the human LIs as a lot of people in the fandom. They're ok and have their moments. To be honest, I don't really care for any of MEs romances but I can live with that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 18, 2011)

Manjaw lawson. YUCK..


Currently im on my canon shepard and im gonna make sure she doesn't make it to me3


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 18, 2011)

Miranda?
She's a brick house
she's mighty might
just letting it all hang out


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> You have to see that shit in motion. Her face (Miranda's not the chick from Chuck) repels me. Don't know which is worse, Miranda's face or Madison's from Heavy Rain.
> 
> Everyone I know who saw a scene in Mass Effect 2 with Miranda either stated she has an atrocious face or she has some nice tits.



what about dat ass? 

u know that asari matriach bartender, she goes for asses


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2011)

Turian's skin are supposed to be as hard as tin. Yeah, so hot. Let me tap that shit.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 18, 2011)

True alien romance right here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47aheRgeRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 18, 2011)

^That's pretty much how I'd picture a remake of Mass Effect by David Lynch. Creepy.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 18, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> True alien romance right here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47aheRgeRI[/YOUTUBE]



1:04 is creepy as shit


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2011)

Mother of god. What is going on in the video.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> True alien romance right here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47aheRgeRI[/YOUTUBE]



You ass! I started watching this at work and I couldn't stop laughing hysterically.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> True alien romance right here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47aheRgeRI[/YOUTUBE]


So I heard people sleep at night.

//HbS


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 18, 2011)

Now thats creepy


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 18, 2011)

by 0:01 I was loling


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> True alien romance right here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47aheRgeRI[/YOUTUBE]



Something bugs me about this video.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Something bugs me about this video.



Oh GOD THE PUN

IT HUUUUUUURTS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2011)

Pun police. Youtube copypasta detectives!

//HbS


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Pun police. Youtube copypasta detectives!
> 
> //HbS



 /hides in Miranda's asscrack.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 18, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> True alien romance right here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47aheRgeRI[/YOUTUBE]



I don't even know what to say about that...


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 18, 2011)

The music choice is perfect and I loved how Jacob floated into the room in complete silence.

This is a work of art. For real.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 18, 2011)

The World said:


> /hides in Miranda's asscrack.



Don't go in!  You'll never find your way out.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 18, 2011)

scarred for life


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> The music choice is perfect and I loved how Jacob floated into the room in complete silence.
> 
> This is a work of art. For real.



But you need to get stoned to really appreciate it..


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2011)

Tali x Jacob

brb writing fanfiction


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

ROFL when Jacob came in floating! xD


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 20, 2011)

Has  been posted already?



> -The reason that Cerberus is put against us is explained at the beginning of the adventure (could it be because the Alliance gets the Normandy SR2 and technology, and SID, the AI ​​of the ship? This a suppose of mine, not in the magazine)
> 
> - Cerberus' troops: mechas, assault units, shock troops ninja-style.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gDos_39HoM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

jack learning kage bunshin for part 3?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

Some of that is new but in Game Informer, Hudson mentioned the Mako.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm disappointed it wont have world exploration... but I'm curious to see how the "new" scanning will turn out. I just hope it's better than ME2's. My god, what a shit fest that was.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 20, 2011)

will ME3 have that "connect the dots" mini-game. that was cash.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sure we'll get enough of a semblance of exploration since I thought they said bigger levels. And since we will see some alien civilizations' homes... It should be rightfully epic.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

And since we know everyone will be there in one way or another.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

I fucking HATED the Hammerhead missions.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gDos_39HoM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> jack learning kage bunshin for part 3?



This is my nightmare.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm sure we'll get enough of a semblance of exploration since I thought they said bigger levels. And since we will see some alien civilizations' homes... It should be rightfully epic.



I just hope we can go to the Salarian and Turian homeworlds.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 20, 2011)

I fucking HATED the Mako exploration.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I just hope we can go to the Salarian and Turian homeworlds.



The info Byakuya posted mentioned a Krogan/Quarian moon, as well as Salarian planet. I know a Krogan area is involved since the Game Informer preview mentioned a scene in a Krogan train where you see a Thresher Maw tackle a Reaper.

Also if the goal is to try and recruit civilizations I would think you'd have to be able to run into some places that would be incredibly iconic for them.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

I finally got the ME3 GI mag. Gonna reread that shit.

And fuck yes the Thresher Maw attacking a reaper. I WANT. It's supposed to be legendary Thresher Maw that's the biggest Thresher Maw ever.. :ho


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I was reading the theory about that. I think it's supposed to be like three times the size of a regular one or something? That scene is going to be so fucking epic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 20, 2011)

Tresher Maw attacking a Reaper? Scans, anything? 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Tresher Maw attacking a Reaper? Scans, anything?
> 
> //HbS



It was described in the Game Informer article. Sounds like one of those active scenes or something. You pass by on a Krogan train as a Reaper comes. Thresher Maw leaps out of the ground and drags the Reaper down underground with it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

It's gonna be so awesome. :33


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Bya just posted these in his FC


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

Are those humanoid reapers?

I was really hoping they'd use stock-troops that were somewhat more _alien_.

(Okay, I didn't really expect them to, but they _should_!)


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Those are Cerberus troops. The Cerberus logo is visible on their shoulder-pads


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah, cool.  That's better.

Humanoid Cerberus troops makes perfect sense!


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm interested in that tid-bit about smaller Reapers. If there are differences in age and size, I wonder if they actually have some sort of social hierarchy. Although, how that works would be hard to imagine considering their Cosmic Horror status. I personally think they happen to work together for a common goal, but don't have real kinship, ranks, or a "council" of sorts. Then again..Harbinger and Sovereign_ seemed_ to have assigned duties...hmm. 




Hunted by sister said:


> I fucking HATED the Mako exploration.
> 
> //HbS



Well, I had a lot of good lols driving the Mako. 

It didn't get super annoying until about my 3rd play through, especially on the super mountainous planets(which seemed endless). I started another PT recently and I don't know if I can stomach many side quests because of this.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

GIMME THAT ARMOR.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope Shepard gets new armor pieces that looks good.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bya just posted these in his FC
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Hold the fuck up. 




> *Both of the screens highlight Commander Shepard fighting Cerberus forces on the Salarian homeworld*.



Damn. Salarian home world all day erry day.


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Cerberus sending troops to hunt for Shepard on the Salarian homeworld ? 

Oh they mad


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck year, i see the Revenant.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 20, 2011)

whats going on in here gais?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 20, 2011)

Just completed ME2. Fucking Jack died on me, that crazy bitch! 

I could have all members alive and ready to be unleashed on ME3. 

Aw well, the next few months will abuse my mind waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

So I heard release date for ME3 is November 8th... Skyrim is on the 11th. WHAT DO.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I fucking HATED the Mako exploration.
> 
> //HbS



Everyone hated that fucking wonky space jalopy when ME first came out.

It wasn't until ME2 came out and space drilling for 5 minutes was somehow a million times worse than wasting 15-30 minutes at a time on palette-swap planets that everyone missed the piece of shit.

You nostalgic fucks.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

Easily the second-best though, considering it's story.

And lol, Mako. Always a piece of shit. Always will be. The minimal mining you actually have to do in ME2 doesn't compare at all to the Mako's shittiness.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2011)

Mako was a price of shit, and planet scanning was fucking boring. I hope they find a balance in ME3.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2011)

I found planet scanning oddly enjoyable


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2011)

Part of the problem with planet scanning is people thought, and still think, they had to do it much more than they really had to.


----------



## Jena (Apr 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I found planet scanning oddly enjoyable



I did too. Whenever I had to go get a bunch of elements, I'd switch my speakers to "FM mode", listen to music, and methodically push the buttons. It was almost strangely hypnotizing.




Garrus said:


> Part of the problem with planet scanning is people thought, and still think, they had to do it much more than they really had to.



Yeah, you really don't. I only went on two "runs" during the entire game. You can probably even just go out once and be all set.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 first (old,ooooldd!) screens!



Teh eye smex is inside:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2011)

I think those have been posted already.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I think those have been posted already.



Wut..?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Those Cerberus suits looks like something right out of Vanquish. 

There is a rumor that we will have *SPACE BATTLE in ME3*.

And we gonna visit London and New York on Earth. So far.. so good. So much spoilers already. Goddamnit. 

Sauce


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Those Cerberus suits looks like something right out of Vanquish.
> 
> There is a rumor that we will have *SPACE BATTLE in ME3*.



Yeah,and there are rumours about a Heavy Melee class as well..


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wut..?



I posted those last night

slowpoke-kun


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,and there are rumours about a Heavy Melee class as well..



Yeah, a new class or some shit. This should be interesting.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> I posted those last night
> 
> slowpoke-kun



Nyuuu!

Still pretty fucking awesome pics I gotta say!

And the lensflare is still there!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

*Look at SPECTER Kaidan.* I came buckets. First day buy... not that I wasn't gonna.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Look at Kaidan.* I came buckets. First day buy... not that I wasn't gonna.



Who the heck is that? 

Freaking Marky Mark?

He doesn't even look like Kaidan anymore!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

It's just the lighting/angle. In the bigger scan he looks like himself. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Also, Dice working on the sfx. ALL OF MY MONEY.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It's just the lighting/angle. In the bigger scan he looks like himself.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit I just noticed that the people in that pic were all rendered in-game.

That's no concept art.

Wow.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Im pretty sure Jacob will be back.. he is a LI after all.  Just not sure if he will be part of your crew. 

Also...


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Im pretty sure Jacob will be back.. he is a LI after all.  Just not sure if he will be part of your crew.
> 
> Also...



Holy shit.

Is that in-game as well?

Because the detail on his face (duck lips aside ) is incredible..


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2011)

BIOTIC JAW


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Nah, I think it's one of those cinematic render thingie. The one with Shep and Kaidan I posted up there is more likely what in game will look like.

And posting the magazine cover because Mass Effect.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Whining honkeys? Shit, Jacob was one of the biggest whiny bitches especially over his father and Miranda.

And again, it's been said by two different people now that (it's safe to assume) all of the BIG characters will appear one way or another.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Is that in-game as well?
> 
> Because the detail on his face (duck lips aside ) is incredible..



looks prerendered


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Whining honkeys? Shit, Jacob was one of the biggest whiny bitches especially over his father and Miranda.
> 
> And again, it's been said by two different people now that (it's safe to assume) all of the BIG characters will appear one way or another.



Whiny?  He's about as whiny as Kaidan.  Which is to say, he's not whiny.  Both have opinions and issues, but they only _reluctantly_ tell you about it _if you ask them._ Which kind of gives you no ground to call them whiners.


----------



## Ankoma (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah you can't call Jacob or Kaiden whiny since after they talk about their issues (and after Jacob's loyalty mission) they never bring it up again. Plus even before that, both constantly say that they got over their issues a while ago. The only reason they talk about them is because Shepard (I.E. the player) keeps asking. 

So if you think they're whiny its your fault as the player for making them talk about it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

I never asked him about Miranda.  He didn't have to tell me "WAAAH, SHE DESERVES SOMEONE BETTER."


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2011)

Tali will appear in half my games 
Jacob will appear in 2 T_T


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

You aren't losing much.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I killed off most of the humans in my play throughs.... Garrus always lives and that's what really matters.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Most of the humans suck, as mentioned. 

Playing with Ashley just made me hate her all that much more.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I never asked him about Miranda.  He didn't have to tell me "WAAAH, SHE DESERVES SOMEONE BETTER."



He didn't go "Waaah" at all. He said it was over between them calmly and explained why.

How you can compare his angst to fucking Miranda "WHY AM I SO PERFECT" Lawson or Miss "HEAL MY PAIN WITH YOUR DICK!" Jack is beyond me. Even Garrus, as cool as he is, won't miss a chance to whine about bureaucratic red tape and how he doesn't fit in.

He's closer to the Mordin and Samara serene end of the angst spectrum.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 21, 2011)

Spectres!?


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait. Didn't Bioware confirm that the guy in the reveal trailer wasn't Sanders?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Didn't Bioware confirm that the guy in the reveal trailer wasn't Sanders?



Yeah they did. IDK why the mag said it's Sanders. Bad speculations I'm assuming.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, they did.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 21, 2011)

Right. 

Gotta say, I dig Kaidan's new look.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah.. he looks great.  Fucking Spectre status as well... and dat armor.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Ashley? Spectre?

They'll make anyone a Spectre these days.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

wow spectre lost a lot of prestige if kaidan/ashley managed to get it


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

Why you guys so mad? 

Anywho... I too am a bit iffy about the whole Kaidan/Ash being Specters... I mean.. I don't believe it even though the magazine says so... not sure how to feel.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2011)

Honestly, I can believe Kaidan being a spectre, not so much ashley. Kaidan overall just seems to have a better head on his shoulders.

The only way Ashley would ever make spectre is with an all human council haha


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Ashley is too temperamental, judgmental, over-emotional and xenophobic and hasn't really done much to prove herself so far outside of her suicidal martyrdom.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm glad we're all on the same page with Kaidan.  He was the right one to save.


.. but still Spectre status, hot as fuck.. but I just don't know.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Well after the disgrace of Anderson and Shepard, there needs to be ONE good human Spectre.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not really surprised, I always figured Kaidan could go Spectre. Isn't he one of the most powerful human biotics?

EDIT: and of course, rolling with shepard already makes you way more badass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2011)

I can see Kaiden being a Spectre he certainly has the right temperment and combat prowess to suit the job...Ashley not so much.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

A good human Spectre? Shepard is great.  The council is the problem.  

... Kaidan is pretty strong.  I thought it was nice touch that they made Kaidan Biotic and Ashley solider.


----------



## Jena (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think Kaiden or Ashley are Spectre material.
Not that they aren't good fighters, but....I don't know. It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

This is for you *Garrus*. 



> *In ME 2, Conrad Verner seems to the think that Shepard held a gun to his face, even if players chose the paragon option in ME 1. Was this just a glitch, or is there some story reason behind this?*
> Well, it may have been a glitch, or maybe Conrad was just having an off day (even more off than usual). Stay tuned in Mass Effect 3 to see how Verner deals with this embarrassing misstep with Shepard.






There's your answer.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

that answer about conrad is as lame as the rest of them. he barely answered any of them and dodged pretty much all of them


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

They already tackled that issue when ME2 came out.  Just another glitch, just like the Udina/Anderson factor.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2011)

I wonder if they'll let  you romance Tali with fem Shep, you know she wanted it  in ME2 :ho


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2011)

All the Ashley hate is just .


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

Justified?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Justified?



Rightfully so.


But Kaidan is who you need to nuke regardless.


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Justified?



No, that's not the word...


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 22, 2011)

So, according to a thread on the Bioware forum which I'm still trying to find:

-The Reapers come in different sizes, from 500-600 meters to 2 kilometers in lenght, as is the case with the so-called Herald. 

-We'll be visiting New York, London, Mars, Tuchanka, the Salarian HW, etc.

-Max Payne-esque movements and better melee. 

A gaming magazine in my country highlighted this stuff.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2011)

So did everyone complete "The Arrival" DLC? I got it the day after and in 30 minute got all three achievements, I would have had it sooner had I not botched rescueing the doctor thinking it said something else.

Male (Derek) Sheppard: Soldier - Paragon
Female (Jane) Sheppard: Soldier - Paragon

Both carried over. I got a second famale Shappard for ME1 when I want to go back and get the Renegade Achievement. Otherwise I"m almost done with beating Mass Effect 2 on Insanity, just gotta get beat the game itself AND complete "The Heart of Darkness"


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Wtf is "The Heart of Darkness?"


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh.... so that's what the achievement is called.  Shit son, I've already perfect my achievements for ME1 and ME2 last year.


----------



## Jena (Apr 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Wtf is "The Heart of Darkness?"




Oh, I thought you were talking about the novel for a second


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

@The Boss - No you didn't.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> @The Boss - No you didn't.



lol wut.. but I do. You can check if you want. GT: Diju rike eet


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

You couldn't have done it all last year. Arrival just came out last month.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh I wasn't counting DLCs.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

You have to.  It's the rules.


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2011)

lol i don't really care about dlcs xD


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Who follows the rules anyways...


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> -The Reapers come in different sizes, from 500-600 meters to 2 kilometers in lenght, as is the case with the so-called Herald.



Interesting.  In that context a Thresher Maw dragging a Reaper underground as described in Game Informer makes a bit more sense.  (but it's still ridiculous)


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

*GARRUS* ... do I need to say more?





Also Looks like the Heavy Melee class was mis-translated. There wont be any new classes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

The lack of new classes makes complete sense since it'd be idiotic to add something like that in the end of the trilogy. Maybe when a new series bit starts, some kind of spin-off.

And, FUCK YEAH, GARRUS.

I get really anal about DLCs when it comes to classifying my achievements. Like, when Dead Space 2: Severed came out it was like "FFFFFFF!" and had to remove it from my completed games in my signature.  Then I have to keep updating Mass Effect 2, and updated Castlevania. I can't NOT get them.

And Thresher Maw vs. Reaper, haven't you heard of David vs. Goliath?  Not that the Thresher Maw WINS. Sounds like it loses.

Also, DICE helping BioWare with ME3 is great news overall in numerous aspects. It sounds like they know their shit, a great developer. And even if both under EA, it's good to see two developers working together.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

I think all repeat information, but a nice round-up:



> The universe is coming to an end. The Reapers have arrived. Earth is lost.
> 
> This, is how Mass Effect 3 is set to open.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Illusive man not happy with Shepard.


----------



## Jena (Apr 22, 2011)

This is literally the only time that I've ever read more than a page of GameInformer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2011)

They said at one point shortly after ME2 came out that Legion would be in ME3 _regardless_ of if he "survived" ME2 or not.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

I really want to try out that melee class they were going on about.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I really want to try out that melee class they were going on about.



The Boss just confirmed that that was apparently a mistranslation, there is no new class.

Also, guys, follow @ME3News on Twitter. Posting a lot of details that haven't been said yet (I'll try to round them up in a few).

Namely, this model of the new Normandy by Dark Horse:


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The Boss just confirmed that that was apparently a mistranslation, there is no new class.





Oh yeah.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

Like I said, it makes more sense this way and is probably better than trying to work in a brand new class at the end of the series (well, the trilogy - Shepard's trilogy). Save the new classes for a new series, spin-offs, the MMO or whatever else they have planned. Focus on other things for ME3.  New weapons and planets is one thing. A new class should be something towards the beginning (or at least in a trilogy, introduced in the second game).


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Illusive man not happy with Shepard.



well after pissing on cerberus even if you are renegade i don't think Tim would be happy one way or another


----------



## Alien (Apr 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Also Looks like the Heavy Melee class was mis-translated. There wont be any new classes.



excellent             .


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

I just wanted to be able to pick up a stinkin' huge maul and wrap it around the Illusive Man's head.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

Kai Leng (a character introduced in Mass Effect: Retribution) will be after Shepard.

Shepard will visit Palaven, the turian homeworld.

New Normandy model (picture posted previously).

BioWare is working on how Quarians, but it's a "touchy" point.

This is all news to me, but eh. Who cares.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2011)

Still no news of Thane


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Still no news of Thane



Probably not, though with the whole "dying" thing...

But again, as it was stated, several people from BioWare have said that it's safe to assume that all of the big characters will appear in some way.


----------



## Jena (Apr 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Still no news of Thane



Me thinks he'll be dead


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> They said at one point shortly after ME2 came out that Legion would be in ME3 _regardless_ of if he "survived" ME2 or not.


I think they said that Legions will play a big role either you killed/sold or kept him. But Legions is many.... so yeah, it make sense. 



Garrus said:


> Namely, this model of the new Normandy by Dark Horse:


Hell yeah. Get that nasty ass yellow Cerberus color of my fucking Normandy.  Time to get loud! 



Darth Sidious said:


> Still no news of Thane


TBH I really hope Bioware grow their balls and allow Thane to die. I mean.... we _KNEW _he was dying. Those who choose to romance him shouldn't be surprise or rage about him dying... but knowing Bioware the chance of finding a cure for Thane is most likely the outcome they will deliver.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

Iunno, considering this is the end to the trilogy and being given the option to kill off any number of allies in ME2, forcing you to kill one in ME1 and the possibility of another dying... The ME crew is not afraid of making you confront death. We have to remember it's not the same people behind Dragon Age and it was already said (I believe by Hudson) that we will see no revivals or miraculous returns. Dead is dead. 

Still we have to remember a few things. We don't know how quickly Kepral's kills (as I recall it was a slow process). If we look at the Shadow Broker's files on him it's only affected half his lung capacity, stomach and minorly his liver. Heart damage was classified negligible. It also says regular activity could help prolong his life. Take into account average Drell lifespan is 85 and Thane would be 40 during Arrival (born 2146 - Arrival takes place 2186 - main game taking place 2185).

It's not unreasonable to assume he still has some time in him and it'd be a great source for either Drell or Hanar society. They might even have him on the deathbed. I'd say we can have more trust in the ME team than the DA team, that what they do won't be a cheat and will make sense, and satisfy.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2011)

l o l . . . .  Thane romance. 

[YOUTUBE]L54PYkKnmFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 24, 2011)

Thane was dying but its been a few months since ME2 and besides we want to see him sacrifice himself and take out a reaper like a boss, as opposed to laying in an ICU dying , boss


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2011)

Perhaps a badass ending is needed for Thane. I wont object to that.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 24, 2011)

Ohohoohoo, I'm so fucking hard right now! 

In-game footage can't come soon enough.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 24, 2011)

Legion surviving period is easy.  THat is no where near annoying as da2 was.  and yes....the illusion is annoying


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

Thread needs more Kaidan and Garrus.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Thread needs more Kaidan and *Garrus*.



Here I am.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello Garrus. Fancy meeting you here.


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Thread needs more Kaidan and Garrus.





 J/K....


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 25, 2011)

Confirmed squad mates are Liara T'Soni, which is odd because isn't she now the Shadow Broker? Garrus Vakarian is returning, I loved using him. I got Taurian Ally from ME1 in my first play through, along with Quarian Ally. Ashley Williams and Kaiden Alenko will return, but only the one that did NOT die on Virmire in ME1, they've also been promoted to Spectre which should be cool. Even though in my ME1 Derek Sheppard file, I have 4 full sets of lvl 10 Spectre Master Grade gear including the best Predamtor H armor from completing "Bring Down the Sky" DLC.

I wonder if Jack will greet you friendly even if you broke up with her as a male. I'm sad Tali'Zorah vas Normandy isn't playable, same with Mordin Solus, Urdnot Wrex and Legion. I'm assuming you'll see them IF they survived the Suicide mission.

As much as I want Kasumi Goto to return, her story is most definately DONE as she got Keiji's box. I want Zaeed Mousani to return. He was a great character with a kick ass skill, my Shepards use that Thermal Grenade or Jacob's Barrier in ME2. That's just me though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Hello Garrus. Fancy meeting you here.



Sorry, can it wait? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> J/K....


... well... that was... unexpected.  



Sedaiv said:


> I'm sad Tali'Zorah vas Normandy isn't playable


Keep your head up buddy, hasn't been confirmed yet. 



Garrus said:


> Sorry, can it wait? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


Calibrating all the goddamn time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

Garrus is two modes.

1. Calibrating.
2. Ass-kicking.


----------



## Kri (Apr 25, 2011)

Are there any PC Master Race gamers ITT who _have not yet_ played ME2?

Evidently DAII came with a digital copy of ME2 PC. Might as well make it useful.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Much as I 'nothing' Kaidan, I still actively dislike Ashley.  So...killing the remaining human in ME3.  Also, WTB Shadow Broker as a useable resource in ME3.  Shephard should not in any way form or fashion be weak. (lvl 1)


----------



## Kri (Apr 25, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. *pets Ashley*

Here's hoping the writers paint her visage a little more appropriately this time around... though it'd be beyond too late when you think that anyone who disliked her in the first place won't even see her.

Tragedy, thy name is Williams.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

TBH if William's survival wasn't against Alenko's I would make the choice to have her alive in at least one of my play throughs. Sucks that I will have to play default "maleshep" story to see her in ME3. I'm interested in seeing how they develop her character.

... wait they are having a comic like thingie for ME3 right? Maybe this wont be so bad after all. :>


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll give her another fair shot, despite how insufferable she was in ME1. I gave her numerous shots then. But hopefully something will change. She's the only one I simply could not stand in the series, so it was somewhat disappointing. But alas!


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

I will forgive her....if she has a Turian beau.  ^_^


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh the hell to the yes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kri (Apr 25, 2011)

This... is beautiful.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sorry, can it wait? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.



And you wonder why I chose the lizard over you.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

Moridin is Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Moridin is Clint Eastwood.



He is the very model of a scientist Salarian.
He's studied species Turian, Asari, and Batarian.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> He is the very model of a scientist Salarian.
> He's studied species Turian, Asari, and Batarian.



I'm quite good at genetics as a subject of biology, because I am a expert, (which I know is a Tautology).

My xenoscience ranges from urban to agrarian, I am the very model of a SCIENTIST SALARIAN!


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm quite good at genetics as a subset of biology
Because I am an expert which I know is a tautology.
My xenoscience studies range from urban to agrarian.
I am the very model of a scientist salarian.

EDIT:  Ninja'd!  But I am THE scientist salarian, so I should have gotten it.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mass Effect 3*

Despite searching Mass Effect 3 through the search engine and it brought up nothing so i didnt see that there was already a mass effect 3 thread. I always forget that the search feature is a complete failure


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah...always a good idea to at least check the first page.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

Im sorry everybody. i had a moment 



Anyway. 

Im looking forward to more realistic battlefield controls (able to jump over things without taking cover first etc etc) 


and especially excited about the weapon customization coming back


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2011)

Well about multiplayer...Casey Hudson specifically denied that the game will be multiplayer in a Game Informer article.  He did allow for the possibility of a Mass Effect MMO set after the main trilogy, saying that a Mass Effect MMO "makes sense".

As for the other improvements, polishing the shooter mechanics is always a good thing.  I hadn't even realized before reading the article that Mass Effect absolutely lacked any ladders at all.  Even that mess of shooter mechanics Alpha Protocol had ladders.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Well about multiplayer...Casey Hudson specifically denied that the game will be multiplayer in a Game Informer article.  He did allow for the possibility of a Mass Effect MMO set after the main trilogy, saying that a Mass Effect MMO "makes sense".
> 
> As for the other improvements, polishing the shooter mechanics is always a good thing.  I hadn't even realized before reading the article that Mass Effect absolutely lacked any ladders at all.  Even that mess of shooter mechanics Alpha Protocol had ladders.



Holy Shit 

I cant believe i never notcied that the game never had ladders 

Maybe its cuz they in da foochur and dont need no ladders 




But yea i wanna see more in depth consequences about your choice of class (infiltrator, adept, etc etc) Like have it matter in cutscenes what class you are, if you are a renegade and are an adept, instead of just shooting someone you throw them like a ragdoll. Little things like that ya know? 

as well as the customization  

Omg i hope they give you alot of choices too. 

and as far as the love intrests go? i hope we get more options. i miss my asari gf


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2011)

I hear you about Shepard being able to do things in cutscenes if he has a specific class.  There should be half-biotic, half-tech, and half-soldier triggers, and then full-biotic, full-tech, and full-soldier triggers (to make it so people don't take dual-classes just to meet the triggers).  I'm not sure if BioWare will do that though, I haven't seen mention of it.

As for love interests, I think there are enough love interests in the series already.  Just make sure all the love interests from the previous games are available (you can continue the romance with Liara in the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC for ME2, btw).


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Well about multiplayer...Casey Hudson specifically denied that the game will be multiplayer in a Game Informer article.  He did allow for the possibility of a Mass Effect MMO set after the main trilogy, saying that a Mass Effect MMO "makes sense".


I'm _so_ glad they're not doing a multiplayer.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> I hear you about Shepard being able to do things in cutscenes if he has a specific class.  There should be half-biotic, half-tech, and half-soldier triggers, and then full-biotic, full-tech, and full-soldier triggers (to make it so people don't take dual-classes just to meet the triggers).  I'm not sure if BioWare will do that though, I haven't seen mention of it.
> 
> As for love interests, I think there are enough love interests in the series already.  Just make sure all the love interests from the previous games are available (you can continue the romance with Liara in the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC for ME2, btw).



Yeah, I don't think they should introduce any possible new love interests either. Shepard has enough to deal with plus that one female krogan from Tuchanka will probably be doing her darndest to get with the man .


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

Multiplayer? No way 


MMO?  

Fuck me tenders! yes please 


Seriously it makes so much sense to make one. 

As long as it loosly ties into the original storyline somehow i think that it would be an amazing addition to the series. 


I also forgot to mention that i wanna see old characters return from ME1 and i also wanna see a few return from ME2 (miranda ) and some new ones just to spice things up. And god dammit i want an asari on my team


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2011)

*shamelessly stolen from a few pages back* *spoiler warning*



(I will note though that I hate that they call Miranda and Jacob "The Savior" -- if anyone has that title, it should be Shepard.)


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

Can i not trade ashley for miranda?!?  

I like big boobs and an accent not no boobs and an attitude


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

It was said a few times by BioWare people that it's safe to assume all the big characters return, so... I would think all love interests are back (and there's a metric shit ton of them to begin with).

Also it should be noted being "part of the squad" is ambiguous as there's people who are in your squad as full members, and those in your squad for a mission-basis. Which is which hasn't been confirmed out of the confirmed returning characters.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2011)

Ashley does have a sizable rack (lol anatomy retcon) judging by a pic in Game Informer. Still not quite as massive as Miranda, though.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

Miranda is a genetically enhanced biotic powerhouse victoria secret model. 


Ashley is average jane smith 


But yeah i can see Jacob being killed off, please and thank you. Awkward character. 

i wants me my Mordin 

and Jack is the bright ray of sunshine that every squad needs 

also may i have my sexy lesbian assistant back?!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Can i not trade ashley for miranda?!?
> 
> I like big boobs and an accent not no boobs and an attitude



Stop being a lesbian. Kaidan is the superior romance. 

[YOUTUBE]5-FClV_U3kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Stop being a lesbian. Kaidan is the superior romance.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5-FClV_U3kw[/YOUTUBE]



 That was amazing.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Stop being a lesbian. Kaidan is the superior romance.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5-FClV_U3kw[/YOUTUBE]



Cant Breathe


----------



## Kri (Apr 25, 2011)

He just needs to remind himself who he's fighting for.


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a lesbian, but I still cheat on Liara/Kaidan for Garrus. Minus my girl power playthrough. I romanced Garrus in my no romance playthrough by accident. 

Oh Garrus. It's really attractive when an alien guy tells you he'll work with a pro-human terrorist group to join you on a suicide mission....no questions asked. Kaidan, although understandable in retrospect, I was still super pissed after seeing him on Horizon during my canon playthrough. I'll romance him on my insanity playthrough. 

I was never a huge fan of Liara until LotSB. I missed the dialog where she explains what she was up to in the past two years. I think most people did. I romanced her for my girl power playthrough though. Little blue babies....and Shepard doesn't have to birth them! Win and win.

So all my Shepards are ready for ME3!

Lillian Shepard (my canon): Colonist/War Hero/paragon/soldier since I like the idea of a woman being awesome without having biotic god super powers. Kaidan then moved onto Garrus lovin.

Artemis Shepard (girl power): Spacer/WarHero/Paragonish/Infiltrator: I killed every possible male in the game that I could. This got me renegade points but I used the save editor so it didn't matter. I can't wait to see how this is going to bite me in the ass. I will never kill Wrex and Garrus ever again. 

Aidan Shepard (only maleshep): Earthborn/Sole Survivor/Renegade/Vanguard. I hate male shep, but I wanted to be a douchebag. Its really hard for me to be renegade on female shep. He is a douche but smart about it. Only Jack and Samara died in that run through. Only time I recruited Morinth.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

I only have one play through where I stay loyal to Kaidan.. feels really bad. Garrus is just so damn sexy.... oh and I have about 6 runs. 5 females. I use default maleShep as my insanity run... who is also renegade. 

I'm never really serious about naming my Shepards so I don't remember all their names but my favorite has to be Jizzy. 

... currently doing a PC run and staying loyal to Kaidan.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Kaidan went boom on suicide mission in ME1. He will stay that way for ME3 as well for me.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

I just hope that ME3 corrects ME1's oversight and lets me kill Ashley as well


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

*GUYS*... what if... *WHAT IF*.... there comes a point in the game where you have to decided who lives or dies between your current 2 men party. That would be evil. I can't imagine killing of Garrus or Kaidan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 26, 2011)

Kaidan dies, easly. Or the new guy.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry, TB, but Kaidan dies over Garrus. Sorry. 

I need to do some more playthroughs. I started a new one with a mostly Paragon Male Shepard, romancing Ashley but I feel like such a tool doing it I'm debating having him cheat on her with Tali. I just can't stand her. And I've played ME1 to death so much it's hard to sit through another playthrough.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2011)

use a save editor than u don't have to play through ME1


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

>Implying I'm master race


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

Goddamn you guys. I'm talking about 2 of *YOUR* party members. It doesn't have to be Garrus or Kaidan. Say, if you like Garrus and Tali, you bring them along and had no idea you had to sacrifice one of your teammate right then and there. What the fuck would you do. 

Jesus Christ. Did I type that out to hard to understand. WTF man.. and  Yes, I mad.


----------



## Alien (Apr 26, 2011)

Sacrifice one of them and don't bring them along on your next play-through if you don't want them to die


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2011)

quick save and load/reload mission


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Goddamn you guys. I'm talking about 2 of *YOUR* party members. It doesn't have to be Garrus or Kaidan. Say, if you like Garrus and Tali, you bring them along and had no idea you had to sacrifice one of your teammate right then and there. What the fuck would you do.
> 
> Jesus Christ. Did I type that out to hard to understand. WTF man.. and  Yes, I mad.



My bad.  Don't hurt me. I'm just dumb.

Between Garrus and Tali, I might have to kill... uh... Shepard?

Between Garrus and Thane, Thane dies.

Between Tali and Thane, Thane dies.

Between Garrus and Jack, I just might do Garrus.

Between Tali and Jack, probably Jack... maybe? I don't know...

Between Miranda and Jack, Miranda.

Between Miranda and Tali, Miranda.

Yeeaaah.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

There... that's more like it folks. Keep me happy please. :ho

I'll kill whoever the other teammate is as long as it isn't Garrus or Kaidan.  ... if it's them both.. Sorry Garrus.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2011)

Miranda or Garrus
Jack or Garrus
Grunt or Jack
Tali or Grunt
Miranda or Thane
Legion or Garrus 
Ashley or Miranda 
Liara or Samara 
Grunt or Wrex 
Thane will die... he doesnt have much time left anyway 

Grunt is a puppy
a killer giant fluffy puppy
that can knock over Scions


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it sad that I would throw most of the crew under the bus to save Legion?

It's just, I don't really like any of the romances so no special attachments there, and Legion is the adorable robot side-kick I've wanted since I was 5 

Is this sort of meta-gaming? He is "just an AI" compared to more familiar, organic life. 

Ok, I would _consider _letting Legion go only if it was Wrex(actually, I'd definitely save Wrex), Kaiden(as an LI), Ashley(yes, seriously), Tali, or Garrus on the chopping block.


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2011)

I like all the characters, so I hate choosing between two squaddies, not again. Minus my future Kaidan faithful play through, I would kill Kaidan every time over Garrus. I will kill every character over Garrus. On my canon play through I try not go back and change my decision. It's more enjoyable to play by first instinct and see the consequences of that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

> It's just, I don't like any of the romances



Kaidan
Ashley
Liara
Garrus
Jacob
Thane
Miranda
Jack
Tali

YOU DON'T LIKE ANY OF THEM?!


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Kaidan
> Ashley
> Liara
> Garrus
> ...



I like those characters for the most part. I just don't think the romance sub-plots are anything to write home about...at all, honestly. Apathy would be a better way to describe it now that I think about it. 

Ashley and Kaiden may be exception, because I found they both sort of grew on me...like a disease...and they're clearly pushed as a big part of Sheps private life throughout the whole trilogy.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Except in ME2 where you had a two minute scene with them through the entirety of the game and if, and only if, you were in a romance with them you got an apology e-mail in reply which was pretty generic either which way.

Liara was drastically more important to Shepard.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 26, 2011)

You're right, they could have done a lot more to bridge that ME2 gap. I didn't mention Liara because I sort of got over her and still haven't played LotSB. 

In any case, my general disinterest in the romances isn't exactly an objective fact we can debate. I just can't get into them, that's all.


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2011)

Well they do appear at the beginning of the game as well.  And if you don't romance anyone you gaze at their picture on your desk before starting the suicide mission.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> You're right, they could have done a lot more to bridge that ME2 gap. I didn't mention Liara because I sort of got over her and still haven't played LotSB.
> 
> In any case, my general disinterest in the romances isn't exactly an objective fact we can debate. I just can't get into them, that's all.



I'm not debating anything. I'm simply being awed by it.

@Mordin - If they're a romance, yes. But if not, then they mean nothing.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2011)

The year is 2186, intergalactic travel is now possible, we have a galactic society of over 10 species all intelligent with far superior technology, yet there is an absence of a hair salon or plastic surgeon anywhere


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

DedValve said:


> The year is 2186, intergalactic travel is now possible, we have a galactic society of over 10 species all intelligent with far superior technology, yet there is an absence of a hair salon or plastic surgeon anywhere



Don't forget that elevators still take 20 minutes to travel in!


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> Don't forget that elevators still take 20 minutes to travel in!



Speaking of which wtf happened in ME2? I heard countless times that Bioware would "fix" the elevator by making them even faster and more seamless, instead they removed them completely for a longer, boring loading screen.

At least the elevator sequence in ME1 gave us the illusion that we where going faster, plus if they added more hilarious dialogue it would more than make up for it. Like the wrex "who would win between you and shepard" debate.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

>Never heard BioWare say that except to actually say elevators were removed completely.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm not debating anything. I'm simply being awed by it.



I honestly didn't think it would be such a weird thing to say  




DedValve said:


> The year is 2186, intergalactic travel is now possible, we have a galactic society of over 10 species all intelligent with far superior technology, yet there is an *absence of a hair salon or plastic surgeon anywhere*



Um...priorities?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 26, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Speaking of which wtf happened in ME2? I heard countless times that Bioware would "fix" the elevator by making them even faster and more seamless, instead they removed them completely for a longer, boring loading screen.
> 
> At least the elevator sequence in ME1 gave us the illusion that we where going faster, plus if they added more hilarious dialogue it would more than make up for it. Like the wrex "who would win between you and shepard" debate.



i agree

elevators > loading screen

remember hearding the news in the elevators like right after you punched the reporter ?  or your crew memebers talking in the elevators with funny dialogs. thats way better than the same dull loading screen over and over again 


and + there is an elevator in the normandy in ME2 bioware is telling lies


----------



## Fiona (Apr 27, 2011)

Id rather have an elevator with generic humorous dialogue than repetitive loading sceens any day of the week 

I do agree with the hair salon comment, i believe that there should be more than 6 hair styles and more customization options, i mean you have to look at the face up close and often repeatedly for like 20 hours of gameplay, the least they could do is give you FULL customization of your character. ya know?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Id rather have an elevator with generic humorous dialogue than repetitive loading sceens any day of the week
> 
> I do agree with the hair salon comment, i believe that there should be more than 6 hair styles and more customization options, i mean you have to look at the face up close and often repeatedly for like 20 hours of gameplay, the least they could do is give you FULL customization of your character. ya know?



Sorry but flowing hair, Cornrows, and Mohawks arent Alliance/Cerberus Regulation

Your a soldier not a Goddamned Fashion model! *Read that in Zaeed's Voice*


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 27, 2011)

There should be an option within the game to get rid of the loading screens for PC users


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sorry but flowing hair, Cornrows, and Mohawks arent Alliance/Cerberus Regulation
> 
> Your a soldier not a Goddamned Fashion model! *Read that in Zaeed's Voice*



This, pretty much. You want to be a diva, play Dragon Age.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 4 playthroughs so far 2 male and 2 female.

*Bella Shepard*
War Hero/Spacer/Adept
Basically as paragon as you can get never used renegade trigger in ME3 and tried not to be a renegade as much as possible in ME1 
Killed Kaidan  sorry Kaidan but sexy cute socially awkward nerd with blue boobs was just too hard to resist  and besides i was an adept i didnt need a sentinel 
Romanced Garrus
Destroyed the collector ship fuck you illusive douche  
Lost Jack and Legion 

*Sophia Shepard * My namesake 
Did the exact opposite of my bella shepard. Killed everyone i could including wrex. chose every negative comment and pull every Renegade trigger. 
Blew up Kaidan (again) blue boobs 
Romanced Thane
Saved collector ship. 
Lost nobody  

*John Shepard*
Same choices as bella.
Romanced Tali (i GOTTA see whats under that damn helmet! )
Lost Jacob =\


*Aiden Shepard*
Same choices as Sophia.
Romanced Jack 
Lost thane 


How about your guys playthroughs?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> There should be an option within the game to get rid of the loading screens for PC users



I hate _hate _the loading screens. I think it takes you away form the game. A little loading is fine.. but goddamn. Load here, load there. Not to mention the end mission summary. It takes you away from the game completely. Just disappointing imo. I hope they don't keep the end mission summary for ME3. :/


----------



## Kri (Apr 27, 2011)

The end mission summary was by far worse than any loading screen for breaking immersion. It completely breaks any semblance of a living, breathing world by making it seem too obviously a game.

May as well label the missions "World 3-1" or "Level 5".

No idea why they decided to do that. Hardly seems a debriefing.

--

Samara's was probably the best romance subplot and it isn't even really one. Mostly, I'm sure, because they didn't need to write her into fitting a niche. If it weren't for how likable most of the characters are, none of the romances would be particularly compelling.

But most of the characters are great so it hardly matters.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 27, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> There should be an option within the game to get rid of the loading screens for PC users


Just replace the files with a random JPG file with changed extension. You have to keep the cutscene before Normandy v2 is attacked and entire crew kidnapped, otherwise the game will keep crashing at that point.

My "Loading" folder was a huge collection of Wet Asari Tits picture with changed names and extension  and two cutscenes, rebuilding Shepard and Normandy before kidnapping. I'd enter a new area, the tits would flash  and the loading took 2 seconds on my current PC.

Fun fact about Mass Effect 2 loading screens - loading takes in fact about 3-4 seconds. This is less than a third of the avarage lenght of loading cutscenes. The game is made to make you watch them entirely, even if the loading has finished a long time ago 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> My "Loading" folder was a huge collection of Wet Asari Tits picture



lol... wut.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol... wut.



More like WAT.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd put something else, but I didn't want to break the MEverse boundries 

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> The year is 2186, intergalactic travel is now possible, we have a galactic society of over 10 species all intelligent with far superior technology, yet there is an absence of a hair salon or plastic surgeon anywhere



good point 



Jena said:


> Don't forget that elevators still take 20 minutes to travel in!



even better point !


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> I have 4 playthroughs so far 2 male and 2 female.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



2 Males and 2 Females but i am gonna do 2 more play thoughts


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Mass Shepard* [His name is an intentional Pun]
M/Spacer/Warhero/Soldier
Paragade: He Is The Most  calm Diplomatic , peace loving guy you  meet till u piss him off, or  get in his way, then you will get thrown out a window
Blew up Kaiden
Romanced Lirara in Me1 Then she Broke his heart so he Got with Tali

*Sorunga Shepard*
F/Colonist/Sole Survior/Sentinel
Hardcore Renagade, She is a bitch for the hell of it
Blew up Ashley
Romanced Kaiden, Then became Friends with Benefits with Garrus

*Alexander Shepard*
M/Earthborn/Sole Survior/Vangaurd
Renagon, He is easy to get along with but he  has a Serious Problem With Authority
Forgot who i Blew up with him, but he Romanced Liara and stayed with her 

*Suzi Shepard*
F/Earthborn/Ruthless/Infiltrator
Mostly paragon but willing to do the "practical" choices
Romanced thane


----------



## Hana (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome, more Garrus lovin. 

Filing feedback by category. Hmm.. I suppose that means the mako had its own filing cabinet. 

I love how he mentioned that the writers use the internet for double-checking Mass Effect info.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 27, 2011)

Just for your information, GameInformer.com annouced that they have been treated to gameplay video and storyline info and will be answering questions about ME3 through a podcast. 

Here is the link.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder how much I can fetch on Ebay for my Legions Lithograph?  Those inflated price are crazy.


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wonder how much I can fetch on Ebay for my Legions Lithograph?  Those inflated price are crazy.



Don't sell it!
Legion would be so disappointed.

Even if there are crazy people online willing to spend $300 on it...




Hunted by sister said:


> My "Loading" folder was a huge collection of Wet Asari Tits picture with changed names and extension  and two cutscenes, rebuilding Shepard and Normandy before kidnapping. I'd enter a new area, the tits would flash



Someone get this man a medal!


I'm currently replaying the game, and for a change I decided to go as Maleshep. And if I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it the right way. I made sure he has the squarest, hairiest, mostly manly face I could create. His name is Arndt. He's a soldier. Arndt plays by his own rules and speaks only when necessary. He had a one nighter with Jack. Now I'm just debating whether or not to allow him to have an actual romance, and with who. I'm thinking Miranda because her tatas are most sufficient and her outfit fits the tightest. What do you think?


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Considering how rare they are, somewhat understandable.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone else in here got any LE ME Lithographs? I only have Garrus, Citadel, and Legions. I want the new Normandy one in the clouds but I gotta catch the 2nd selling. Don't even know that will be.  

Also I feel so much "_cooler_" now after watching the Casey vids because I also own that ME1 stand.  I got it off Ebay for cheap because ME1 wasn't this popular back then. Feels good man.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't get any of the lithographs - sold out of them much too quick, with there only being like 400-500.  But alas.


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Anyone else in here got any LE ME Lithographs? I only have Garrus, Citadel, and Legions. I want the new Normandy one in the clouds but I gotta catch the 2nd selling. Don't even know that will be.
> 
> Also I feel so much "_cooler_" now after watching the Casey vids because I also own that ME1 stand.  I got it off Ebay for cheap because ME1 wasn't this popular back then. Feels good man.



That is badass!



Garrus said:


> I didn't get any of the lithographs - sold out of them much too quick, with there only being like 400-500.  But alas.


Yeah, this exactly. And my lack of money.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

pfff my room is more awesome. though I don't have any ME merchandise.

only my noel nendoroid.

but 107ish inch curtain with a full HD projector + 7.1 surround system with a 2000Watt ish amplifier > shepard cardboard thing.

close but I still win :ho


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

Only ME thing I have is the poster that came with the CE special edition. And of course, got the collector's edition. Than the gel-skin back for my iPhone. Must of the stuff we have worth while is the collector's editions we have. And my brother's Gears of War tattoo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2011)

Poor, poor Pitne For...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Poor, poor Pitne For...



You should see the pic I raped everyone's User CP with.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 28, 2011)

I kinda like some of the framed concept art personally


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2011)

Finally got around to watching this. Just take _all _of my money already. :33


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> I honestly didn't think it would be such a weird thing to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm the goddamn Shepard. Don't talk to me about priorities, I went to help Jacob before helping Admiral Hackett. And fuck the alliance to, they ditched me, so if I want to look like a diva while I'm kicking some reaper ass well so be it.

And you can't say anything because once again, I'M THE GODDAMN SHEPARD. 

Now if you'll excuse me I need to go kill a thresher maw with my bare hands.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I'm the goddamn Shepard. Don't talk to me about priorities, I went to help Jacob before helping Admiral Hackett. And fuck the alliance to, they ditched me, so if I want to look like a diva while I'm kicking some reaper ass well so be it.
> 
> And you can't say anything because once again, I'M THE GODDAMN SHEPARD.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I need to go kill a thresher maw with my bare hands.



I'm not sure if you're talking about lore wise.... or you just want to be able to change your looks/hair whenever you want. BUT if you're talking lore wise they have something called Medi gel to keep them old wrinkly folks look younger.


----------



## Jena (Apr 29, 2011)

I was expecting "Casey" Hudson to be a woman 
Good interview though.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2011)

^ I've always thought Christine Norman to be a guy with a really high pitched voice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Apparently, French 360 magazine has a picture of Jack's new look but I can't find it anywhere.  But according to what people are saying, she's actually wearing a shirt and her hair "isn't as shaved."


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 30, 2011)

why do they tease us so much


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 30, 2011)

Gameplay footage plox


----------



## Alien (Apr 30, 2011)

I know a bit of French. Name of the magazine ?

Ill take a look


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

All I've seen said is it's a French 360 magazine.


----------



## Alien (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah it's in the official French 360 mag aka Xbox 360 Le Magazine Officiel


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Apparently, French 360 magazine has a picture of Jack's new look but I can't find it anywhere.  But according to what people are saying, she's actually wearing a shirt and her hair "isn't as shaved."



DAMMIT iNTO EVERY FEMALE NEEDS TO BE TURNED INTO MIRANDA!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2011)

I like my women with hair on their heads. Less manly.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2011)

And u have plenty of them

Let Jack be Unique dammit!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

... wait.. what about Turian's home world being destroyed and are now hiding on a Moon?  


So much spoilers already.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

She's "becoming Miranda" because she's grown and matured and has short hair and wears a shirt? It's already been thoroughly explained that the only reason she was a psychobitch with a shaved head, tattooed naked body because of her history. She grew out of that. You're just being ridiculous.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2011)

Garrus said:


> She's "becoming Miranda" because she's grown and matured and has short hair and wears a shirt? It's already been thoroughly explained that the only reason she was a psychobitch with a shaved head, tattooed naked body because of her history. She grew out of that. You're just being ridiculous.



Yeah cause it couldn't be she liked dressing like that or any thing

Nope they Gotta "fem" her up just like Ashley


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

You're right. It couldn't be. They already tackled that issue in ME2.

And short hair and shirts are "fem" now?

HOLY SHIT. ALL MASCULINE MEN, GROW OUT YOUR HAIR AND WEAR DRESSES!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You're right. It couldn't be. They already tackled that issue in ME2.
> 
> And short hair and shirts are "fem" now?
> 
> HOLY SHIT. ALL MASCULINE MEN, GROW OUT YOUR HAIR AND WEAR DRESSES!



Jack dressed the way she did, cause she didn't care what any one thought of her, what dose it say that now she is "conforming"


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh wut... Jack has hair now?


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

She murdered and stole and committed various other crimes because of how she grew up being physically and mentally abused, caring about no one because she experienced a life where no one cared about her except one person who, due to how she grew up, she felt "abandoned" her. Her tattoos and the way she showed them off were contributed to the way she was raised. Her tattoos are directly linked to the things she did to people.

The entire purpose of her character growth was to get over what she's done (as she shows obvious conflicts over it) and what's been done to her. That was the point of the Pragia mission - to get over her past, erase what's happened to her and move on. It's not about her conforming. It's about her moving on and growing up. She has no need to embrace the life she's spent all the time flaunting from before because that's not her life anymore. She's a "reformed gangbanger." Not "just another woman." It's about her realizing being damaged doesn't mean she's as bad as she thinks she is and she doesn't deserve what she thinks she deserves. It's not a hard concept to grasp and in Jack's character it's easy to see how they handled it that way.

That is, as long as you can stop looking at women as just "femme or not."  That's just sexist.

@TB - Sounds like a buzzcut mostly, since it just says "not as shaved."


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2011)

Jack with a lil hair and clothing doesn't make her a conformist. 

Show me jack that doesn't cuss and cares what she looks like. That's a conformist jack.

She will still be the sexy psychobitch 


As far as Ashley is concerned, I don't think anybody really minds the new hair and giant boobs


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Jack with a lil hair and clothing doesn't make her a conformist.
> 
> Show me jack that doesn't cuss and cares what she looks like. That's a conformist jack.
> 
> She will still be the sexy psychobitch



Look, there goes the point. 




> As far as Ashley is concerned, I don't think anybody really minds the new hair and giant boobs



Because nobody cared about Ashley in the first place.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 30, 2011)

Jack putting that much effort into being non-conformist is still reacting to the standards of conformity.

The non-conformist is that guy with cheeto dust all over his two sizes too small Voltron shirt, not the people who look like they raided Hot Topic and spent a fortune on piercing and tattoos.

And what the hell did Ashley do to become a spectre?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2011)

Look there goes the one guy that has to pick apart someone opinion on order to be cool


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Look there goes the one guy that has to pick apart someone opinion on order to be cool



Oh hey, congratulations, you still don't even know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2011)

Do tell


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

I meant the point that the game clearly showed that Jack had grown-up and moved on and it's part of her confirmed profile for Mass Effect 3 that she's matured and gotten past the angst and self-loathing and overall hatred and mistrust for everyone. It's a fact. Not an opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2011)

Garrus said:


> She murdered and stole and committed various other crimes because of how she grew up being physically and mentally abused, caring about no one because she experienced a life where no one cared about her except one person who, due to how she grew up, she felt "abandoned" her. Her tattoos and the way she showed them off were contributed to the way she was raised. Her tattoos are directly linked to the things she did to people.
> 
> The entire purpose of her character growth was to get over what she's done (as she shows obvious conflicts over it) and what's been done to her. That was the point of the Pragia mission - to get over her past, erase what's happened to her and move on. It's not about her conforming. It's about her moving on and growing up. She has no need to embrace the life she's spent all the time flaunting from before because that's not her life anymore. She's a "reformed gangbanger." Not "just another woman." It's about her realizing being damaged doesn't mean she's as bad as she thinks she is and she doesn't deserve what she thinks she deserves. It's not a hard concept to grasp and in Jack's character it's easy to see how they handled it that way.
> 
> ...



Thats all super special awesome for her character, but Changing how Jack looks along with ashley is them taking 2 women that were very much not the Generic Female interest and turning them into, girls that have to look pretty [miranda]

They were great the way they were, Jack especially, She can be a Well developed individual with out stripping away what made her unique


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2011)

Zen-aku, it's not like she has a Miranda hair now. To me it sounds like a military cut.

//HbS


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I meant the point that the game clearly showed that Jack had grown-up and moved on and it's part of her confirmed profile for Mass Effect 3 that she's matured and gotten past the angst and self-loathing and overall hatred and mistrust for everyone. It's a fact. Not an opinion.



I apologize. I misread one of your posts


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats all super special awesome for her character, but Changing how Jack looks along with ashley is them taking 2 women that were very much not the Generic Female interest and turning them into, girls that have to look pretty [miranda]
> 
> They were great the way they were, Jack especially, She can be a Well developed individual with out stripping away what made her unique



So because she has a buzzcut and a shirt, she's suddenly "pretty"? And Ashley's overall appearance hasn't changed much - it's easy to see her facial structure is the same. The problem is, as Adonis pointed out, is that what Jack WAS was basically a stereotype, an archetype, and a typical character - predictable in every way.

What made Jack "unique" was that she got over what happened to her with the help of Shepard. Being a bitch-fest is far from unique. How she transcends and learns from what happened to her and grows from that experience is what makes her unique. She doesn't need a completely shaved head and to be running around half-naked just to show that. It wasn't the tattoos that made her unique - it was their symbolism and the symbolism of her deciding to cover them up as a sign of moving on.

 Basing a person's originality solely on their physical appearance is much worse than what was done to Ashley. It's over-generalizing and stereotyping worse than Jack's initial character personality was. You easily dismiss her character growth in favor of having her remain the anti-conformist conformist twat she was introduced as. To deny people her change is to deny her growth which should be the most important part of any character. There's a vast difference between a change, which you're classifying this, as a growth. To demand otherwise is to hand-wave logic and realism.

As an avid Jack fan, her change throughout Mass Effect 2 and the fact that in Mass Effect 3, she clearly does not "resort to her old ways" and intends to show her maturity shows that she's the one of the most, if not the most, impressive character of the cast.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2011)

As far as character appearances go,do you think that any others have changed?  

Also Tali,  we gonna see her finally?


----------



## Alien (Apr 30, 2011)

Apparently ME3 will have a plot twist of "luke i am your father" caliber 

Source: that swedish mag


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> Apparently ME3 will have a plot twist of "luke i am your father" caliber
> 
> Source: that swedish mag



Illusive Man is Shepard's father.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

Harbinger: "Shepard, I am your father."


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

Shepard is the father of The Illusive Man and Harbinger.

They're twins.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Protheans = Shepard's father


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

GUYS GUYS... I think... *Wrex is returning as Squadmate*. 



Fuck you I don't want Grunt.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> GUYS GUYS... I think... *Wrex is returning as Squadmate*.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you I don't want Grunt.



Possible, but unlikely.

Wrex was written to be the leader of the Krogan, and must stay on Tuchanka.


----------



## Hana (Apr 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> GUYS GUYS... I think... *Wrex is returning as Squadmate*.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you I don't want Grunt.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, entirely possible he could be one of the temporary squadmates that were mentioned before.

It would be horribly disappointing of all the permanent squadmates turned out to just be a rehash of ME1's squad which it pretty much already is.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW.

Reaper Shell theory confirmed.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

... wut... so there's things living things in the reapers..?? What was the theory?


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... wut... so there's things living things in the reapers..?? What was the theory?



The exterior of the reaper look like insectoids, but inside the shell is the actual species of the reapers harvested.


For example, If you hadn't stopped the Human Reaper, the Reapers would have made a shell to cover the actual reaper.


listen to the podcast, they explain it better than i did.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> The exterior of the reaper look like insectoids, but inside the shell is the actual species of the reapers harvested.
> 
> 
> For example, If you hadn't stopped the Human Reaper, the Reapers would have made a shell to cover the actual reaper.
> ...



That's pretty fucking classy.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

What I got from it was that what we fought in ME2 was the core of the reaper, and eventually it would look like your normal everyday reaper, which is the shell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought the inside looked like a ship


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm listening to the podcast and they said the weapon customization is like MGS4's. 

ALL OF MY MONEY.


----------



## Alien (Apr 30, 2011)

We'll be forced to watch a 10 minute cinematic every time we change a part


PS: how's that a theory btw ? I thought it was pretty obvious


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2011)

Well that's what everyone figured, but it was never officially confirmed (until now).


----------



## Overwatch (May 1, 2011)

I just hope we don't end up facing countless Sovereign clones.


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2011)

I LOVED the podcast! Thanks for the link 



PS. I just finished I my second playthrough on one of my paragon accounts. Had all the ship upgrades all loyalties and all personal upgrades and Tali and mordin died  

WTH happened?!


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2011)

_*Serious question guys. *_What kind of hair style and color do you think Garrus would have if he is human? No buzz cut... ok. Lay it on me.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> I LOVED the podcast! Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mordin has this nasty habit of randomly dying for some odd reason. Usually when left to his own devices. Even with loyalty, characters can die when put into positions they are not suited for (like I believe if you use Miranda as your Biotic Shield, she can die. Or if you use Tali as second squad leader). There are some other little things I don't recall. Otherwise there might've been something you missed (if you turn in Tali's father, you don't get her loyalty I believe. Also, if you side with Legion or the likes in her fight with him, you lose her loyalty). It really depends, where did each of them die?




The Boss said:


> _*Serious question guys. *_What kind of hair style and color do you think Garrus would have if he is human? No buzz cut... ok. Lay it on me.



Honestly, something like a Snake-in-MGS2-mullet hairstyle.


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Honestly, something like a Snake-in-MGS2-mullet hairstyle.



How did I not see this. You sir, just totally won.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Krory (May 1, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2011)

..... 


How old is Garrus anyways?


----------



## Jena (May 1, 2011)

Early to mid 30s? 
I'm assuming, anyway.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to assume at oldest just a little older than 30. It was said that Turians spend their time between 15-30 working for the state in some capacity (soldier, administrator, etc.)... so being part of C-Sec I'd imagine he was in that area (also unlike Vorcha, Salarian and Asari, their lifespan is comparable to a human life-span).


----------



## Fiona (May 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Mordin has this nasty habit of randomly dying for some odd reason. Usually when left to his own devices. Even with loyalty, characters can die when put into positions they are not suited for (like I believe if you use Miranda as your Biotic Shield, she can die. Or if you use Tali as second squad leader). There are some other little things I don't recall. Otherwise there might've been something you missed (if you turn in Tali's father, you don't get her loyalty I believe. Also, if you side with Legion or the likes in her fight with him, you lose her loyalty). It really depends, where did each of them die?



I had the paragon response with tali and legion that allowed me to keep both loyalties and I had talk do the air duct task at the very beginning and she caught a rocket to the face and then mordin just randomly died at the very end while defending the final position. And it just randomly killed him


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

No reason Tali should've died then unless you really didn't have her Loyalty, or unless you messed up opening the vents.

As I said, Mordin has a chance to randomly die towards the end which is why it's usually safest to either have him escort the survivors back, or have him in your final party.


----------



## Fiona (May 2, 2011)

It just sucks because both are gonna be important in ME3 ya know?


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Then redo it.  In theory, one could argue everyone will be important in ME3.


----------



## lucid dream (May 2, 2011)

Mordin dies if you leave him to defend the position because they tally up some kind of "score". I forget the specifics, and it doesn't really matter, but your frailer characters are the first to go if the total defense isn't strong enough. 

Loyal Tali gets a rocket to the face if your Fire Squad leader for that phase is wrong.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Mordin dies if you leave him to defend the position because they tally up some kind of "score". I forget the specifics, and it doesn't really matter, but your frailer characters are the first to go if the total defense isn't strong enough.
> 
> Loyal Tali gets a rocket to the face if your Fire Squad leader for that phase is wrong.



It was BioWare's cheap way of trying to see if they can force people to at least get one character to die (the Mordin thing). Sadly, they found their fans aren't as stupid as your average gamer when it comes to other RPGs, thought logically, and got by first go with all survivors.

The only death I ever experienced was Legion once, when I made the dumb mistake of sending him back with the crew when I hadn't done his loyalty mission yet (in my main game, I had Mordin escort them back - seemed logical at the time). I also always chose Miranda as my Fire Squad leader.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

Not trying to brag or anything, but the first time I played it through no one died.

After that, I stuck to putting the same people in the same posts. The only time I had someone die was Zaeed because I had him escort the crew back to the ship when he wasn't loyal (I don't think I've ever had a play through aside from my DevilShep one where I've gotten it, actually. I guess he only loves you if you're willing to let an entire factory full of innocent people die.).

Actually, I think it's _harder_ to kill more people in the end mission. And I mean more than one or two people-like to kill a good portion of your crew. You almost have to _try_ to kill them.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, same, I got no deaths on my first go. The Legion thing happened a couple games later (it was actually my Insanity run). I mean it takes some effort - have to do all the loyalty missions, buy all the upgrades but yeah... anyone who knows anything about true RPGs like this knows what to do and how to get through and the choices for difference positions in the end are pretty obvious.


----------



## lucid dream (May 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It was BioWare's cheap way of trying to see if they can force people to at least get one character to die (the Mordin thing). Sadly, they found their fans aren't as stupid as your average gamer when it comes to other RPGs, thought logically, and got by first go with all survivors.
> 
> The only death I ever experienced was Legion once, when I made the dumb mistake of sending him back with the crew when I hadn't done his loyalty mission yet (in my main game, I had Mordin escort them back - seemed logical at the time). I also always chose Miranda as my Fire Squad leader.



That's the feeling I get about it too. 

I've lost Mordin and Grunt(made him squad leader, lulz) but it was because of gross negligence. They really made that suicide mission too easy if you're not trying to create drama deliberately or manage to overlook something obvious. I even picked Jacob as the squad leader the first time and was somewhat disappointed he handled it well. My reasoning was that he was a lieutenant so it's not a totally stupid choice but that he might not have enough experience to cut it. 

Still, I hate that I have to force myself to think of weird but semi-reasonable choices if I don't want a Hollywood ending for that mission.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, but the option being there is still pretty impressive.

And I like how in ME3 they're promising more of a sense of real consequence, compromise and most of all, sacrifice (mentioning how trusting one person or civilization could jeopardize your crew or an entire other civilization). I expect the Rachni return could mess up a LOT.


----------



## Axl Low (May 2, 2011)

i have a playthrough were only miranda and samara survive just cause i wanted to see if i could do it


----------



## lucid dream (May 2, 2011)

I can't bring myself to do a giant fail mission. Especially since you have to defy all logic to pull it off.

I'm sure ME3 will come through on the decisions and consequences. It's the big finale to the trilogy so they better be giving it their all. 



> I expect the Rachni return could mess up a LOT.



Yeah, aren't they more susceptible to indoctrination? Or is that something that I made up based on other things?

I except the Geth will be a big deal as allies, too. What with being forced into that tricky decision about the heretics and all the controversy surrounding AIs.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

I think that's true, about them being easily indoctrinated, though we have to wonder what the indoctrination was - whether it was unique to to Sovereign or what since it seems something it mainly did, so who knows what they do. But it is a belief that the Rachni aggressiveness from before was due to being indoctrinated.

And I have some good faith since the Game Informer article already had mention of serious sacrifice and such in ME3. I wish there was more so I could get more psyched for this than I am for Gears of War 3 right now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 2, 2011)

Garrus is available now? :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> then mordin just randomly died at the very end while defending the final position. And it just randomly killed him


That happened to me too. I read somewhere that there's a certain percentage of him dieing while "holding the line" even if he is loyal, and wasn't the only one holding the line. 



Hidan99 said:


> It just sucks because both are gonna be important in ME3 ya know?


_Hah_... Kaidan's gonna be the most important. I'm just waiting for everyone to realized this... and when you all do, I'll be drinking your delicious tears.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention it...uh...two pages back, but that podcast that someone linked was really entertaining.

lol @ Mass Effect Sims



The Boss said:


> _Hah_... Kaidan's gonna be the most important. I'm just waiting for everyone to realized this... and when you all do, I'll be drinking your delicious tears.


Well....well....your MOM is going to be the most important.
Oh yeah. Burn.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

ugh yeah ME sim, EA does have the rights to ME


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Everyone wants an ME MMO. I'm rolling Turian.  Gallus Vakalian.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2011)

I'll play ME Sims... only if it has good graphics.  



Jena said:


> Well....well....your MOM is going to be the most important.
> Oh yeah. Burn.



... but Shepard only has a mom if you roll war hero... or something.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

It's if you roll the Spacer background. You speak to her during a mission and then she sends you an angry letter in ME2.

The more I think about it, I think that will lead to the most interesting backstory in the end.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2011)

Having a family member on Earth makes ME3 so much more personal.


----------



## lucid dream (May 2, 2011)

Is there a Shep that has relatives on Earth...?

I thought Earthborn cut all ties with that shit hole.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Is there a Shep that has relatives on Earth...?
> 
> I thought Earthborn cut all ties with that shit hole.



Not necessarily on Earth. Spacer background has a surviving mother who is on board a ship. But I'm sure that once she hears of your trial on Earth, she would come running.


----------



## lucid dream (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah I remember, I just thought she was a Spacer and wouldn't be there. But you're right that she'd go to that trial. I hope they don't overlook that


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

I doubt it - they still had her chew you out in form of e-mail in ME2 for not contacting her. One thing ME is good about is carrying over even the smallest thing. She might not make a physical appearance but I'm sure she'll at least get a mention.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if they were posted but here's a couple new pictures from the fellow who did those amazing fanarts of Shepard, Thane, Miranda and Garrus before. Here we have Kasumi, Grunt, and Jack.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

damn some awesome art


----------



## lucid dream (May 2, 2011)

I love that artist. Thanks for posting :33

I think I like the Jack one best out of those 3, great job with those tattoos. Kasumi and Grunt look badass too, though.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

The Jack one is probably my favorite out of all seven I've seen so far.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

kasumi looked hot in game, but that art made her even more hot


----------



## Koppachino (May 2, 2011)

That artist is unbelievable.


----------



## Overwatch (May 2, 2011)

With each day, the Old Machines draw closer.

Brace yourselves for some rigorous bumhole exercise.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

That Jack one is stunning. (Well, they all are, but...) The angle is really hard to draw from but it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

The little additional subtle message mixed into her scars/tattoos (Jack, obviously) is an interesting tidbit, as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see what he'll make of the other characters...hopefully he'll have one of Liara soon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I think that's true, about them being easily indoctrinated, though we have to wonder what the indoctrination was - whether it was unique to to Sovereign or what since it seems something it mainly did, so who knows what they do. But it is a belief that the Rachni aggressiveness from before was due to being indoctrinated.
> 
> And I have some good faith since the Game Informer article already had mention of serious sacrifice and such in ME3. I wish there was more so I could get more psyched for this than I am for Gears of War 3 right now.



I think they can all do it.

I mean that "dead" reaper they found was indoctrinating the crew.

hell even a stupid reaper relic indocrinated people.

Didn't they show rachni husks?


----------



## slickcat (May 3, 2011)

New mass effect 3 pics, game is looking really good


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

slickcat said:


> New mass effect 3 pics, game is looking really good



These images almost look like Shepard is taking on a Cerberus facility. 

That's boss.


----------



## slickcat (May 3, 2011)

yeah it looks that way, though it looks like shepards melee might have been improved.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2011)

This holiday cannot come fast enough.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2011)

Got excited, thought it was actual new stuff.  Want to see Jack.

Thanks, though.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2011)

There's one new image... the one with the ME3 logo on it. Well, it's new for me.


----------



## lucid dream (May 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> There's one new image... the one with the ME3 logo on it. Well, it's new for me.



I don't remember that one either. Wonder where it is, that statue doesn't look familiar. 

Looks pretty, anyway


----------



## Alien (May 3, 2011)

Boring screens 

Give me something sweet.


----------



## Fiona (May 4, 2011)

From what we saw in the game informer issue its gonna be amazing. And the melee has been upgraded to where all classes have special melee attacks. God I hope the infiltrator is something straight out of black ops. Silent kill. Ya know?


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

so is the game informer article online somewhere yet? i wanna read it, not the summary


----------



## Wan (May 4, 2011)

No, you have to buy the magazine to read the article.  Legally, anyways.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Muk said:


> so is the game informer article online somewhere yet? i wanna read it, not the summary


 :33 This?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 4, 2011)

Delayed till 2012. Welp.


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2011)

That just means it won't be competing with Portal 2 and Skyrim for GOTY.


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2011)

Good. Let them take their time.


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2011)

Obvious delay was obvious.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

As long as it's polished, they can take all the time they want.


----------



## lucid dream (May 4, 2011)

I'm also happy their taking their time, but it does kinda suck it won't be released over my winter break. Still, I'd rather have to wait for some freetime than have them release this game too early.


----------



## Proxy (May 4, 2011)

A bit of a disappointment, but my hopes have always been hight for this series. Another year should give it a nice polish.

Besides, this year is going to have a considerable amount of quality games to occupy my time.


----------



## ichigeau (May 4, 2011)

how i feel about this 


*Spoiler*: __ 








(not my original art, just an edit)


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

>Implying Skyrim and Portal 2 could compete


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

omg guys.... a delay is exactly what I wanted. GOTYAY.... ME3 never had any competition to begin with. :ho


----------



## Proxy (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> omg guys.... a delay is exactly what I wanted. GOTYAY.... ME3 never had any competition to begin with. :ho



Not even against MGS: Rising?


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Not even against MGS: Rising?



Rising isn't made by Kojima.. so NOPE.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

Portal 2 is the only real contender at the moment since the rest hasn't even come out yet. There's always a chance that Skyrim, GoW3 etc.. could suck massive balls (unlikely i know)

Goty is subjective anyway.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2011)

Well, I guess the delay gives me more time to pick up ME2. I've been procrastinating on getting, and beating that game.


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2011)

I'm kinda glad they decided to delay this. It feels too soon to release a sequel the year after.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2011)

This gives me more time to make my paragon 100% perfect run through ME1 and ME2. I'm not cheating on Liara like I did last time.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Portal 2 is the only real contender at the moment since the rest hasn't even come out yet. There's always a chance that Skyrim, GoW3 etc.. could suck massive balls (unlikely i know)
> 
> Goty is subjective anyway.



Don't forget Uncharted 3. That series seems to be pretty good at snatching GOTY awards.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 4, 2011)

Lol shit game got delayed


----------



## ExoSkel (May 4, 2011)

Good. I didn't want to see this get DA2'd.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Don't forget Uncharted 3. That series seems to be pretty good at snatching GOTY awards.



i've never played an Uncharted game 

Oh right you wanted more music. Brb


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2011)

The same thing happened with ME2, so it isn't much of a surprise. ME2 was supposed to be Q4 2009, and got delayed.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Portal 2 is the only real contender at the moment since the rest hasn't even come out yet. There's always a chance that Skyrim, GoW3 etc.. could suck massive balls (unlikely i know)
> 
> Goty is subjective anyway.



Don't say that about GoW3! 




Falcon said:


> I'm kinda glad they decided to delay this. It feels too soon to release a sequel the year after.



Technically it would've been almost two years. ME2 came out January of 2010. Say November of 2011, that would've been 22 months (24 being a full two years).

And if people think that, it'll be interesting to see what those people think of the AC titles.




The Boss said:


> Rising isn't made by Kojima.. so NOPE.



Still Kojima Productions and he's Executive Producer.  The director is someone who's worked on the entirety of the Metal Gear Solid series as well, and character/art designer is the same guy.


----------



## Stringer (May 4, 2011)

Given that they were considering adding multiplayer features, this is a delay I gladly welcome.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Given that they were considering adding multiplayer features, this is a delay I gladly welcome.



Except they already said no multiplayer, that they want to do a separate game for it? That was the first detail they gave.

Multiplayer would ruin ME3. Leave it for a spin-off.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Oh is that so, the article The Boss provided earlier seemed to indicate otherwise.
> 
> But eitherway, nah, it wouldn't ruin it.



You mean the GameInformer article where it mentions branching out into other genres, including possibly MMO, after ME3 that is clearly labeled "Beyond The Trilogy"? Or ideas talking about playing as living on the Citadel or in Omega "If you get rid of the Reapers and win that"? There are ideas are clearly geared for AFTER Mass Effect 3.

Also, think about the kind of requirements that would need to be put into a multiplayer. Time, manpower and pretty importantly, space. Every little bit of an unnecessary multiplayer detracts from a story-related scene, combat mechanics, physics, design, so on and so forth. This is why games like BioShock 2 hardly felt new or why Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood was a twenty-hour game but it was twenty hours of the same three monuments, repeated landscape and copy-and-paste buildings to make up for a gimmick.

Furthermore the trilogy is and always has been about Shepard - Shepard's story, his/her progression, and dealing with the Reapers, Citadel Council, and the Alliance as well as his own crew. Controlling and guiding your own Shepard through all of these trials is what the trilogy is about. A multiplayer aspect does not add to this story in any regard.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> i've never played an Uncharted game
> 
> Oh right you wanted more music. Brb


You should try them out. Pretty good. 

 



Damon Baird said:


> Still Kojima Productions and he's Executive Producer.  The director is someone who's worked on the entirety of the Metal Gear Solid series as well, and character/art designer is the same guy.


IDK, executive producer meaning he'll be over looking the project like what he did for Castlevania. I love Raiden and all, but It seem this game is gears towards the newer generation/new MGS fans. I'm still excited but I don't think it will live up to the original MGS series. I will say that if this game wasn't a part of the MGS world I wouldn't give a darn about it. 



Unshaken Faith said:


> Oh is that so, the article The Boss provided earlier seemed to indicate otherwise.
> 
> But eitherway, nah, it wouldn't ruin it.


I thought that article said no multilayer for ME3? 

Any who, I'm with the whole if ME3 has multiplayer it would kinda ruined the game.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Directly posting the two screenshot they posted with the news, just to make them easier to access for some people.  One is a screenshot version of the Game Informer article that had Kaidan, Shepard, and Liara.

I look forward to editing my Mass Effect 3 signature as more pictures are shown.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2011)

The fuck? This game is delayed?


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Any idea what this place is?


----------



## The World (May 4, 2011)

Australia got upgraded. 

Either that or Asari have a new homebase on Earth.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 4, 2011)

No Surprise here Knew it was gonna be delayed


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> IDK, executive producer meaning he'll be over looking the project like what he did for Castlevania. I love Raiden and all, but It seem this game is gears towards the newer generation/new MGS fans. I'm still excited but I don't think it will live up to the original MGS series. I will say that if this game wasn't a part of the MGS world I wouldn't give a darn about it.



I'm not big on the MGS series myself (I recognize the appeal but it got too off-the-wall for me at one point - and to think it's not even half as inane as Assassin's Creed is getting! And everything was handwaved with NANOMACHINES~! And yet it still makes more sense). But yeah, since it's a more action-based game instead of the stealth it'll obviously be very different but even with Castlevania you can see the obvious influence of Kojima and his crew (Hell, Gabriel even heavily resembled Snake in my opinion).

Also reading about his actual involvement in Castlevania sounded pretty intense. He didn't visit often but he made sure his opinions are known - he's a big mouth (but not obnoxious). And that was a third-party developer. I think he'll take closer, hands-on approach with his own team especially since it's all people he's worked with for years and the director and designers are people that have been with him since the start of MGS (and designer worked with him on ZotE, too). It's obvious it'll be different to hook in a new crowd but I think Kojima's input and direction will obviously be implanted (as it's probably something that's also rubbed off on his own team).

Besides - being a bigshot now I doubt he can do much of the actual directing process, sadly.


----------



## Wan (May 4, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Oh is that so, the article The Boss provided earlier seemed to indicate otherwise.
> 
> But eitherway, nah, it wouldn't ruin it.



No, the Game Informer article specifically says there will be no multiplayer in ME3.

Anyways, I don't like the delay, but I appreciate that the developers will get more time to polish the game.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

Boss, i'm uploading his entire discography for you with my shitty upload speed


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Any idea what this place is?



I've been trying to find out and think but in reality it could be anything. Could be Thessia but we really don't know what a truly Turian or Salarian city would look like. And we've mostly seen relatively small places in relation to human civilizations.

Any number of possibilities but considering the scope of ME3, it's something big.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


But its great news for my wallet.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Well quite clearly implementing a multiplayer option taking effect in shepard's main is a bad idea. What I always sought was rather an online multiplayer abling a one to chose among the rich and vast array of races that the Mass Effect universe has created, facing each others in different and simple modes.



Again, this is where AC:B failed (in my opinion). They did a multiplayer and put it separate to the story. The point is, at least for Mass Effect, in a series where it's clearly focused on the singular, having the multiplayer is quite obviously just crammed in there as a selling point. Though I don't think Mass Effect needs this selling point (and reality, in spite of me being against the series now, I don't think AC needs it either). And it goes back to what I said previously about resources, time spent, and space taken. Think about how much more attractive Rome could've been, how much more customization Assassins or Ezio could've had, and how much more time could've been spent with Desmond if they didn't try to fit in that multiplayer.




> However, I do agree that a game solely focused on online play or multiplayer would best fit, and I'm crossing my fingers for that one.



This is the obvious and best course of action. This way you don't have your team split up trying to cram two different things into one game. You can take your time and make sure the game focused on single player is the best damn game it can be, the new gaming mechanics work, the story reaches its conclusion appropriately, and you have enough time and space to get everything necessary in. Then you can have an entire game (or game disc if you want to say it like that) to experiment with what you want to do with a multiplayer and flesh out the various races.

Just to emphasize, I'm not saying multiplayer is a bad idea (fuck, I'd make a turian sniper in Garrus' honor in a heartbeat) - multiplayer in ME3 - especially when it's the ultimate to the series, bringing to close an important character and his story. Besides, having a singular game for a multiplayer would make it easier to fully customize your own character (I mean look at how meek some customizations are for some mixed single/multiplayer games now).


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm not big on the MGS series myself (I recognize the appeal but it got too off-the-wall for me at one point - and to think it's not even half as inane as Assassin's Creed is getting! And everything was handwaved with NANOMACHINES~! And yet it still makes more sense). But yeah, since it's a more action-based game instead of the stealth it'll obviously be very different but even with Castlevania you can see the obvious influence of Kojima and his crew (Hell, Gabriel even heavily resembled Snake in my opinion).
> 
> Also reading about his actual involvement in Castlevania sounded pretty intense. He didn't visit often but he made sure his opinions are known - he's a big mouth (but not obnoxious). And that was a third-party developer. I think he'll take closer, hands-on approach with his own team especially since it's all people he's worked with for years and the director and designers are people that have been with him since the start of MGS (and designer worked with him on ZotE, too). It's obvious it'll be different to hook in a new crowd but I think Kojima's input and direction will obviously be implanted (as it's probably something that's also rubbed off on his own team).
> 
> Besides - being a bigshot now I doubt he can do much of the actual directing process, sadly.


I haven't played Castlvania yet (waiting for price drop ), but I do see the "Kojima" influence. They even have MGS Easter eggs in the game... and I'm not a fan of AC. I tried play the first one... but goddamn... the lazy animation and rinse & repeat shit is dildos. :> 

Bigshot or not, Kojima really care for the games that he creates so if he is making the game you bet your ass he is involved in it 100%. One of the KP reports mentioned for PW he comes into the office and watches his team makes the game and such. Shit was intense. He even spends time in the company's theatre room to play the game making sure everything is perfect. Such dedication. I love it. 




Alien said:


> Boss, i'm uploading his entire discography for you with my shitty upload speed


The... _entire_ discography?  omg.. I can't wait. pek Thank you so much!  



Damon Baird said:


> I've been trying to find out and think but in reality it could be anything. Could be Thessia but we really don't know what a truly Turian or Salarian city would look like. And we've mostly seen relatively small places in relation to human civilizations.
> 
> Any number of possibilities but considering the scope of ME3, it's something big.



It doesn't look human so I'm guessing Turain...?? The Salarian home world was rather... white and green.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 4, 2011)

Meh. Don't give a darn about MGS anymore. Give me ZOE instead anyday.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I haven't played Castlvania yet (waiting for price drop ), but I do see the "Kojima" influence. They even have MGS Easter eggs in the game... and I'm not a fan of AC. I tried play the first one... but goddamn... the lazy animation and rinse & repeat shit is dildos. :>



This Castlevania saved the series for me - I got tired of the 2D garbage everyone insisted on. I can see waiting for a price drop but it's a pretty lengthy game (two discs on the 360), a wonderful story with a nice cliffhanger ending (which is being summed up in two DLCs one of which is already out). And the voice acting is absolutely PHENOMENAL. Robert Carlyle brings the main character to life, and Patrick Stewart's narrative and character role are wonderful with his iconic voice. And Jason Isaacs as a guest role at the end (spoilerific) is amazing. On top of the wonderful orchestra soundtrack and beautiful scenery, it's one of my favorite games of all time right now.




> Bigshot or not, Kojima really care for the games that he creates so if he is making the game you bet your ass he is involved in it 100%. One of the KP reports mentioned for PW he comes into the office and watches his team makes the game and such. Shit was intense. He even spends time in the company's theatre room to play the game making sure everything is perfect. Such dedication. I love it.



Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that he isn't involved or he doesn't care but now that he's the VP of Konami I'm sure he has a lot of responsibilities besides his studio's games (even though all he tweets about is reading, relaxing, listening to music and eating). But I know - that's sort of how hands-on he was with Castlevania. I read he went in generally like once a week and looked through what they did and very blatantly pointed out what he thought was good and what wasn't (the devs of MercurySteam often joked how they were basically shitting their pants every time he showed up - and amusingly sometimes they did stuff he didn't like but then he would find ideas they trashed and said it was perfect). In spite of my lack of love for MGS, I know he's a great guy and a great developer and I think it was a good choice putting him ahead of Konami because he knows his shit and even just Castlevania showed that even when he's not directly directing, he knows how to get things accomplished - and get them done right.

Although MercurySteam was the developer of Castlevania, I give a lot of props to Kojima for it - particularly because he was the one that pushed for them to make the game. He seems to be the only Japanese developer/designer/producer that really knows how to think outside of the box without just crying to someone European or American for help (looking at you, Capcom). He'll fix whatever's wrong with Japanese gaming (even though some people insist there's nothing wrong with it) - at least for Konami.




> It doesn't look human so I'm guessing Turain...?? The Salarian home world was rather... white and green.



It's hard to say but the city backdrop, behind (and under) the structure could resemble Asari cities. A bit like Illium. But like I said, it's hard to say. Thessia is the only thing that comes to mind. The one screen we saw of the Salarian homeworld more resembled the typical human stuff we saw. But again we never saw massive human cities in the ME continuity yet either. More like small settlements.


----------



## stavrakas (May 4, 2011)

Yes, game got delayed, thank god! Now I'll have time to properly enjoy Uncharted 3 and after that, Skyrim.


----------



## DedValve (May 4, 2011)

*reads title*
*WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT.*


It seems that Bioware pitied the competition and decided to spare them from utter humiliation 

Well GotY 2012 confirmed.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2011)

That's okay, Star Wars: The Old Republic will be Game of the Year 2011. The EA investor meeting stream confirms that The Old Republic will have the largest launch of Video Game history. You don't back that kind of commitment against an game that can't deliver.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 4, 2011)

good there's too many games i want to buy this year, and I'm on a budget!


hopefully they will give us 10 minutes of gameplay at e3.


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So, whose ready to play Mass Effect 3 on their Androids and iPhones?



Screw that. I'll stick to the 3DS or NGP port. Y'know, where it's guaranteed to not suck.


----------



## Proxy (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Rising isn't made by Kojima.. so NOPE.



But it's gonna have the Kojima stamp of approval


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Well shit. 



> BioWare is in the process of realigning its Mass Effect franchise to appeal to a larger audience, according to EA boss John Riccitiello.





I mean.. I knew this was coming but still.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

Kay, deleting the name change to Wrex i just made 

ME2 certainly didn't lack mass appeal


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Once you read the actual quote and full article it sounds better than just that one line.

Particularly this...



> ...adjust the gameplay mechanics and some of the features that you'll see at E3 to put this in a genre equivalent to shooter-meets-RPG



Which seems in line with what they were promising from the start.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

...       

... shit MSG Rising might win GOTY for 2012 after all.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

I don't get where you people are at... aren't they just repeating what was already said in the Game Informer article?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ...
> 
> ... shit MSG Rising might win GOTY for 2012 after all.



ugh. i totally forgot about that game, Konami and its news blackouts.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

Gonna wait for more news on what they mean exactly with "realigning" before i start headbutting random objects in the house

I have a kitty, don't make me hurt him Bioware


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

They already said though. Right there in the article. To make it more of the "shooter-meets-RPG" genre. That's why I don't understand why people are freaking out. They said that in the Game Informer article. Isn't that what people want?


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

I think Alien means this.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

But they already had the optional auto-level up in the previous games, why make it mandatory now?  And what would the point of more in-depth skill trees and multiple evolutions?


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

lawl.. nah, that image is just a troll. I hope.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

It's people overreacting again because they got frightened by Dragon Age II (even though it's not even the same development team).  But they've mentioned bringing the meeting of shooter and RPG closer together and expanding on those two elements on numerous occasions. No use freaking out when they say exactly that again.

Also, the wider-audiences comment could have to do with them bringing it over to mobile/handheld which is new (aside from the really, really poor Mass Effect Galaxy). Though the direct quote says (in the same sentence/statement) it's through fleshing out the "shooter-meets-RPG" elements.


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I think Alien means this.



Why is the first one in German? 

I'm pretty sure that's just a joke. They already mentioned in podcasts/articles that they were going to do something more similar to ME1.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Why is the first one in German?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's just a joke. They already mentioned in podcasts/articles that they were going to do something more similar to ME1.



I know it's a joke, I just wonder why people are automatically assuming that's what it'll be when everything they've said is to the contrary. Then again, BioWare hate is running rampant these days.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

Didn't read that article in full tbh. Or maybe i did and i just can't remember.

Just want to know what they mean exactly with "to put this in a genre equivalent to shooter-meets-RPG

It was already pretty much that imo. My faith in Bioware is at an all time low 

WrexAlienEmoLevel


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

... and it continues.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

BRB gonna play ME in German. Don't know why i've never tried that before since German dubs sound hella funny and i can understand most of what they're saying.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Didn't read that article in full tbh. Or maybe i did and i just can't remember.
> 
> Just want to know what they mean exactly with "to put this in a genre equivalent to shooter-meets-RPG
> 
> ...



Technically, it wasn't. Although in spite of all it's praise, it was criticized for how extremely and absurdly light the RPG elements of it were, especially in comparison to the first game. Those screenshots are a good sign. Something of twenty increase points of twenty different abilities were decreased to four abilities (five for Shepard, three to start for squaddies) with only four levels. Not to mention the lack of a true inventory - weapon, armor, grenade, bio-amp, and omni-tool equipment and mods were replaced with very limited and uninspired armor add-ons that mostly looked pretty poor. This is why people like Esura do not, and never will, consider ME2 an RPG (despite all of the "RPG of the Year" awards it won).

The argument is generally that ME1 was closer to RPG with a little bit of shooter mixed in. ME2 is shooter with a little bit of RPG mixed in. Pretty clear from this article, which is a reiteration of what was said in every other articles, that it's going to be between (really more evolved since as it was said abilities will have trees, more evolving powers, which transcends either game, and more shooter/action mechanics with better cover hopping, better cover system, rolling, melee, so on and so forth).

The game is still almost a year away and it's already feeling like the Dragon Age II thread.  It's only a matter of time before the Witcher 2 Uncharted 3 fans pour in.

At least wait until next month before everyone becomes a nay-sayer again.  Everyone was on ME3's cock until an article said the same thing as every other one, just worded differently.


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> BRB gonna play ME in German. Don't know why i've never tried that before since German dubs sound hella funny and i can understand most of what they're saying.



Awesome.

Does the US edition come with other language options? 
Male Shep sounds pretty good in German.


----------



## Wan (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean.. I knew this was coming but still.



Sorry, I'll believe the actual game developers talking to game journalists over the CEO boasting to his investors.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 4, 2011)

Never played these games and don't really plan to (some of the game mechanics and design just aren't my cup of tea), but I'm sorry this you guys have to go through this. But hey, more time means better game, so stay strong


----------



## Psych (May 4, 2011)

No! I was hoping to play it in the summer. I guess it will have to wait.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Psych said:


> No! I was hoping to play it in the summer. I guess it will have to wait.



Fat chance since it's previous announcement was winter (and, in theory, could still come out in winter).


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Does the US edition come with other language options?
> Male Shep sounds pretty good in German.


----------



## Corran (May 4, 2011)

I still haven't played Arrival yet... at least the delay gives me more time to play it


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2011)

It'll give me time to make more playthroughs...and focus on making money.


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wanna play this with English sub.  Thane sounds hot as fuck.



This is so off-topic, but I think that guys sound really sexy in German. Just because it's such a harsh language, it makes even the tamest of sentences sound manly.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> This is so off-topic, but I think that guys sound really sexy in German. Just because it's such a harsh language, it makes even the tamest of sentences sound manly.



I took a few years of German...I can speak some lines for ya.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 5, 2011)

So justs as Elder Scrolls foretold the sons of Skyrim will rule the lands this fall.

ME 3 was the only competition. For RPG-GOTY


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> This is so off-topic, but I think that guys sound really sexy in German. Just because it's such a harsh language, it makes even the tamest of sentences sound manly.


psh no it doesn't

its just his prounciation

those lines totally sound corny to my ears 

and i speak german natively


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 5, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WHYYY BIOWARE WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> So justs as Elder Scrolls foretold the sons of Skyrim will rule the lands this fall.
> 
> *ME 3 was the only competition.* For RPG-GOTY



You do know there are other RPGs coming out this year besides Skyrim right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 5, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> So justs as Elder Scrolls foretold the sons of Skyrim will rule the lands this fall.
> 
> ME 3 was the only competition. For RPG-GOTY



Never played Radiant Historia have you?



Dariustwinblade said:


> So justs as Elder Scrolls foretold the sons of Skyrim will rule the lands this fall.
> 
> ME 3 was the only competition. For RPG-GOTY



You don't play alot of RPGs do you?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You don't play alot of RPGs do you?



I'm wondering this myself.


----------



## Magoichi (May 5, 2011)

I can wait. Besides, I had a gut feeling a holiday release was too early so I'm not suprised with this delay. Also, there are so many top titles out this year, we don't need another.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 5, 2011)

I definitely can wait. Delay means more work done, and more work done means it won't turn out like a piece of shit DA2 or MW2.

Delay it to 2013 for all I care. I want this game to be perfect 

//HbS


----------



## stavrakas (May 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Never played Radiant Historia have you?
> 
> You don't play alot of RPGs do you?





Esura said:


> I'm wondering this myself.



>Implying any other RPG other than Skyrim has a chance to get GOTY award... ME3 _really was_ the only competition (and it would have won )

Edit: Oops, forgot about Witcher 2, I don't really think it will beat Skyrim, but a competitor none the less...


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> >Implying any other RPG other than Skyrim has a chance to get GOTY award... ME3 _really was_ the only competition (and it would have won )
> 
> Edit: Oops, forgot about Witcher 2, I don't really think it will beat Skyrim, but a competitor none the less...



That just shows you how effed up mainstream is. Sigh...


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Well shit. I just wound up in the "My RPG is better than your RPG - PS indie/underground is better" thread. What'd they do with the ME3 thread? Can anyone link me?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2011)

Thread title made me laugh, Mass Effect 3 will be so awesome it will retroactively be 2011's game of the year.


----------



## Jena (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I took a few years of German...I can speak some lines for ya.


Ich bin ein Ferkel, ich bin ein _sehr_ gut Ferkel. Willst du mit mir Spass machen? 



Muk said:


> psh no it doesn't
> 
> its just his prounciation
> 
> ...


Whut.

You sicken me.


 Kidding, kidding. To each his own.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Technically it would've been almost two years. ME2 came out January of 2010. Say November of 2011, that would've been 22 months (24 being a full two years).


It would still be the next year though, and almost 2 years is still not enough time for a sequel that's expected to be even better(at least that's what I think).


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Gears of War 2 was two years after Gears 1. Gears 3 was supposed to do two years but was postponed by Microsoft to avoid other releases. AC releases yearly for main games.  Uncharted 3 is two years after Uncharted 2. Uncharted 2 was two years after Uncharted. Arkham City will be about two years after Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ich bin ein Ferkel, ich bin ein _sehr_ gut Ferkel. Willst du mit mir Spass machen?



Schweine nicht sprechen, bekommen sie gegessen.

Its been awhile since I've been in high school, so excuse my poorness at German. Did I forget to say...I flunk German class...both years?


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2011)

schweinchen dick :3


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Muk said:


> schweinchen dick :3



Th..th..thats all folks!


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

Jesus Christ. . Those fucking photoshop images of femShep.


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Th..th..thats all folks!


u know u like it


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

More magazine scans. 



I think .. it just confirmed *Kaidan/Ash, Garrus, Liara, and Tali as permanent party member*. No Wrex.. but still. 

All of my money.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

It's partly good but then it's also partly like... dude... is it just Mass Effect 1 with some temporary squaddies? I want someone like Jack or Miranda or something as a perm member.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

Kaidan and Garrus is all I want... I want Wrex too, but having 2/3 of the ones I want is good enough for me. Game of the century. 

ALSO no new romance. :>


----------



## stavrakas (May 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I think .. it just confirmed Kaidan/Ash, Garrus, Liara, and *Tali* as permanent party member. No Wrex.. but still.



I was worried there for a moment, but it's all good now


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

No new romances is absolutely great news because it means a lot more focus on the ones that are already there. I really need to start playing the old games more and establishing stuff for story paths when it comes out.

I am glad Tali was confirmed but I'm really looking towards more about characters from ME2 returning (Jack, Miranda, Thane, Legion, Mordin and even in a regard Samara and Grunt). We know Jack is in the game but I'll keep my fingers crossed for a permanent addition.

Reading the article makes me think that one screenshot might be Thessia still, the Asari homeworld. I'd be excited to see the Quarian homeworld, as well.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Tali is the best character by far, with Liara second. The other broads can go kick rocks and stargaze from outside. I dislike Miranda and Ashley and Jack.

I'm slightly intrigued about ME3 now with Tali confirmed....


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

Man I'm so fucking excited. So much hype for this game already... 2012 can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

LOL Cerberus is working with the reapers. I fucking knew it. 



So much spoilers it hurts.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Man I'm so fucking excited. So much hype for this game already... 2012 can't come soon enough.



Just wish they would confirm two of the most interesting female characters for return as permanent squad members.  Jack is really the one most worth getting into, especially considering how they said she'll play out in ME3. And so few people think about Miranda's humility (or see it since they just blow through her dialogue... or don't bother with it at all).

There's so little to care about ones like Kelly right now, and Tali's already made her leap. I doubt Ashley will ever be interesting and the poetry shoe-in is bull. And Liara, like Tali, has evolved into such a better character but also like Tali since they made that transition, outside of being a romance option, there's so little to see more from them. Jack and Miranda, at least, we can see how Shepard had affected them in the end considering Jack's heel-turn and Miranda basically giving The Illusive Man the finger and telling him to shove off.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 5, 2011)

Delayed?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wan (May 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> LOL Cerberus is working with the reapers. I fucking knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> So much spoilers it hurts.



The fucking PUT A SPOILER TAG ON IT.  I don't want to come into this thread and have something like that thrown in my face...


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Christina Norman (via Twitter) said:
			
		

> I've been asked if we increased our dev time for ME3 to dumb it down, if we were dumbing it down wouldn't we need less time?



I     lol'd.


----------



## Alien (May 5, 2011)

@Garrus: ah kay,  i get it (response to your tl;dr from last night)

let's hope the bitchsquad doesn't start going at it in here too 

Or was i a part of it ? 

you know what irks me somewhat ? 

I like Garrus and i like Tali but i find it somewhat disappointing that we'll probably never have another Turian or Quarian on the team thanks to their popularity. Having another Quarian/Turian on your team for a full game would give us another insight into their respective cultures from the new character's pov

I think my english is getting worse


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

It seemed like you were getting a little out of hand here, but at least you admitted you didn't read it all and you changed your view. 

It's sort of unfortunate but since we're visiting Quarian and Turian homeworlds we'll at least see a lot more and maybe get some sort of temporary squad mate since they mentioned having those.

Not to mention, we could probably look forward to a Mass Effect MMO or something where everyone will roll either Turian or Volus.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

More Twitter:



			
				Christina Norman said:
			
		

> Let me make this simple: we are improving both the RPG and Shooter aspects of ME3


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2011)

Both needed improvement, and both are getting it. GOTY 

ME2's CQC was terrible and it had little combat RPG mechanics. Good thing it's getting improved. It needs it because gameplay, while fun, was ME2's worst area.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

I kind of wish the Star Wars MMO was Mass Effect instead.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Overall it's sounding wonderful and I'm hoping Christina's blatant, flat-out, no-bullshit, straight-forward, easy-to-understand ways of explaining it get through the thick skulls of people who think they mean they're "mainstreaming it" when they said a broader audience. Personally, I felt it was pretty clear they want to bring it both shooter AND RPG crowds, since the sentence in the same statement remarked making it more suitable of the shooter-meets-RPG genre.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

I imagine something like Borderlands, I think they had a good rpg-shooter balance.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

Calling melee CQC.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I imagine something like Borderlands, I think they had a good rpg-shooter balance.



Eh, not really.




The Boss said:


> Calling melee CQC.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I imagine something like Borderlands, I think they had a good rpg-shooter balance.



I love Borderlands.


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2011)

Borderlands had too much shooting and too many annoying, repetitive side quests. Most people consider that RPG, but a skill tree and lots of guns does not make a RPG in my book. Completely shooter with leveling


----------



## Jena (May 5, 2011)

Muk said:


> schweinchen dick :3








The Boss said:


> Jesus Christ. . Those fucking photoshop images of femShep.


...wha...wha....the....wha....

You people are making femshep fans look bad! If you're going to be crazy, at least draw fanart. Just don't do..._that_!



Awesome said:


> Borderlands had too much shooting and too many annoying, repetitive side quests. Most people consider that RPG, but a skill tree and lots of guns does not make a RPG in my book. Completely shooter with leveling


I didn't like Boderlands. The epic opening got me all psyched but I thought the game itself was boring tbh.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

I think Borderlands is the kind of thing they're trying to steer away from.


----------



## Alien (May 5, 2011)

Borderlands RPG elements felt tacked on.

And this is coming from a fanboy who has 150+ hours playtime on borderlands


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> Borderlands RPG elements felt tacked on.
> 
> And this is coming from a fanboy who has 150+ hours playtime on borderlands



Yup. It was all about the weapons.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 5, 2011)

Anyone who disliked Borderlands obviously played it by themselves because it's an absolute blast with a good friend. Those boring side quests become fun as hell with a buddy to talk to. Laughing at how weak the enemies are and coming up with cool ways to kill them. Not to mention the awesome DLC. Easily some of the most worthwhile DLC put out for any game this generation.

Anyways, I'm really happy they are delaying ME3. It gives them time to spruce up the game and it gives me time to play Skyrim... because honestly, I don't think I could pull myself away from Skyrim to play ME3 anyways. Love both series to death but if I had to choose I'd go with TES.

As for the "mainstreaming"... Didn't care about peoples complaints with ME2 or DA2, and I won't complain here. As far as I'm concerned the "simplified mechanics" just made the games a lot more fun to play and it let you get to the best parts of a Bioware game without any hassles (Characters, Dialogue, Story, Settings, etc.). If you think that an obnoxious equipment menu and some extra layers of stats make an RPG game "hardcore", then more power to you. I'll take the "simplified" and infinitely more fun RPG's any day.


----------



## Wan (May 5, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> More Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic.  I hope people can realize that RPG and shooter elements are not on the same spectrum, and adding to one does _not_ mean you have to take away from the other.  The change between ME1 and ME2 wasn't so much that they simply added to the shooter elements and reduced the RPG elements, but rather they overhauled the combat engine entirely and ended up focusing a bit more on the shooter gameplay than the RPG aspects.  Now that the combat engine is set -- they've said they are not overhauling it to the extent they did between ME1 and ME2 -- they can add and improve both elements of the gameplay without harming the other.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Vai said:


> Yup. It was all about the weapons.



Pretty much. And it got to the point where it felt like I was just going through the motions of World of Warcraft again when my brother and I were playing through inane quests that amounted to nothing, gave minimal rewards, and did little to progress the pretty uninspired story... wait, there was one, right?

@Mordin - It really all goes back to what they've been saying all along. All the details they've released clearly said that they were increasing both. On the shooter side, they've fixed the cover system and added movements such as rolling, better melee, shooting specific areas for additional effects and fixed mounting/mantling. On the RPG side, they've expanded the skill set and also added a deeper evolutionary base on top of weapon modifications. Everything points to expanding both sides so after all this information to think otherwise is just silly.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Christina's tweet seems to be in response to this:



> BioWare aims to "enrich" Mass Effect 3's role-playing mechanics without burdening players with heaps of trivial statistics that barely impinge on the action, according to senior designer Christina Norman.
> 
> "We want to enrich the role-playing aspects of the game, while making sure that they're always meaningful in combat," Norman told OXM when asked whether the threequel's fleet-footed tactical gunplay might clash with its RPG elements.
> 
> ...



Many people misunderstood what they meant by the "behind-the-scenes stats game" and I'm sure that many more people will. But people are dense, so... The first sentence I think sums it up pretty nicely. They wanted to get rid of how when you increase a stat that it seems to have minimal effect (or you can't even tell) and instead make it more pronounced. Sounds fair enough to me.

There's a lot of huge backlash as many articles are cutting down one of the quotes to just read "We don't want to have any meaningless behind-the-scenes stat games," leaving out where she explains, "...where the output is very minor in combat. Every single thing you do has a real impact in the battle." EDIT: As I was just shown by a friend, naturally, a lot of this is coming from people from /v/ spreading it around. Typical.

Just throwing it out there, if anyone wants to follow Christina Norman on Twitter she can be found at @truffle for anyone who already doesn't. Although like all Twitter accounts there's mostly personal stuff she does throw out some good input about the upcoming game.


----------



## Proxy (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It's partly good but then it's also partly like... dude... is it just Mass Effect 1 with some temporary squaddies? I want someone like Jack or Miranda or something as a perm member.



Jack              .


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I'm excited to see her new look and learn about how she's "matured."


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 6, 2011)

Unfortunately she and Legion was part of a willing sacrifice.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm excited to see her new look and learn about how she's "matured."



Yeah, she did act like an angst 12 year old...  

I'm super excited to see how everyone has developed. I hope we get to see Zaeed and Kasumi... and not just.. you know, Thank you letters. :I Well, maybe Zaeed might send me a fuck you letter instead.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Zaeed I could care less about because he was always such a douche. Kasumi was at least entertaining and moderately useful in battle.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

We should have a sitcom spinoff of ME like friends and call it ...friends 

garrus,wrex,legion,kasumi,miranda and tali all starring


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

Fund it. All of my money.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Jena (May 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> We should have a sitcom spinoff of ME like friends and call it ...friends
> 
> garrus,wrex,legion,kasumi,miranda and tali all starring



I'd watch it.

I want to see an episode where they all have to buy new furniture but have disagreements on the interior decor.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

I wanna see an episode where Garrus bickers about his scars.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

sex and the city spinoff with tali,miranda,jack and ashley (with jacob as their gay black friend )?


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I want to see an episode with Garrus and Wrex winding up in bed together. 

I support nothing with Ashley. Nuts to that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

I hate ash too but recent...biological developments have made her a more dynamic character :ho


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

No.

They haven't.


----------



## Axl Low (May 6, 2011)

WHAT DELAYED?!
YESH :33
Good news is actually good
no rushing perfection k thanks :33



Damon Baird said:


> No.
> 
> They haven't.



This.
Bigger boobs are not aerodynamic. 

/probably misses the overall point


----------



## Jena (May 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> sex and the city spinoff with tali,miranda,jack and ashley (with jacob as their gay black friend )?



 @ Jack in Sexy and The City.

Her relationship problems would all end in "...so I killed him."


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

^Isn't that Zaeed's line?


----------



## Jena (May 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^Isn't that Zaeed's line?



No, his line is "...I was the only one who survived."


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Who cares, Zaeed is a tosser.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wanna see an episode where Garrus bickers about his scars.




_Do you wanna know how I got these scars?_ ?

//HbS


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Who cares, Zaeed is a tosser.



An amerifag using "tosser"

god, i love globalisation


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Alien said:


> An amerifag using "tosser"
> 
> god, i love globalisation



Blame Torchwood. It was either that or "cunt." Seems to be the only words they use. First thing that popped in my mind (and in addition to Cliff Bleszinski tweeting asking what a "tosser" is).

And I take offense to being called an "Amerifag," you bastard.


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MSHaCzb3yYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Imma tell Mom.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

Back to your room amerifag 



			
				ign.com said:
			
		

> The third game will also incorporate more traditional RPG elements than the second game did, including more in-depth skill trees and weapons customization. *Each class now has a dedicated melee attack and the cover system has been refined.* Hearing about all of these things makes us very excited, but we've yet to see them in action.



my celebration dance 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hTmkCWy44&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Posting old news? Joy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

Well didn't follow this thread or gaming sites for the past few days or so, so please forgive me. I'll PM you next time to make sure its ok, I promise.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Few days?

That was over a week ago.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

but I didn't see any post pertaining to that in this thread around a week ago (in regards to refining cover and all) , meh prolly missed it or something 

I just wanted to show my celebration dance in regards to anything Mass effect , acknowledge its greatness


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I lied, more like a month ago.  With all the other Game Informer information.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

if thats true I need dem gaming magazines pronto


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I'll link to my posts previously with the magazine scans. A lot of information that's commonplace now.





Grouping of a lot of the information:

In summary (new stuff only):
Captain Anderson wearing armor. Preparing to be badass. Sadly, his spot is a "placeholder" BioWare says. Which means nothing, really.

Cyber-Ninja Cerberus Assassins.

James Sanders is a terminator from the future pretty awesome looking. No indication of his relation, if any, to Kahlee. Described as a "seasoned-soldier." Hudson says Sanders is the type to "be thinking the same thing as a new player is" when some of the bizarre shit goes down, but does not act like a noob or awe-struck by everything as he's still "done his tour." Also sounds like one of the earliest companions you get.

Unique melee attack for each class.

Hybrid of New Game + and "continue after story" gameplay for ME3 post-game.

Casey Hudson confirms: As long as they SURVIVED, all "big characters" are in the game in some form.

More vehicle stuff, but sounding more optional. Hudson mentions the Mako but says it'll be more like ME2.

Mineral scanning is changed, no confirmed path for it, but will not be like ME2 mineral scanning at all.

Basically confirms no dead character revivals (pot-shot at DAII?). Example; if Garrus died in ME2, he makes no miraculous recovery - he's dead as dust in ME3. No questions.

Alliance commandeered the Normandy and took it apart, studied, and experimented with it. Still the same Normandy, but different rooms and parts.

Characters will vary from necessary story squad members, optional squad members, temporary (mission-based) squad members, or cameos.

Emphasizes a bit more about powers. Sounds like instead of like ME2 when you get to the end, you get a choice of one of two evolutions, a move like Singularity will have several different forms.

As Ciupy mentioned, galactic civilization loyalty won't be as simple as quests. Hudson even says you may not even find out HOW to get the loyalty of some. Puts more emphasis on sacrifice, saying you may have to sacrifice not only Normandy crew but other civilizations (I know this is probably something mentioned before, but eh).

Again, I think old news, but story/solution/point is less "linear." Mentions how early in ME1, you know the point was to stop Saren. Early in ME2, you know you need to gather a team to stop the Collector's. ME3, you know you need to take back Earth but there's no clear-cut path of HOW to do that. You can start with an idea, that changes, and you may end up running into red-herrings.

One caption mentions "space combat." Not sure if this is meant to be a general term or what (Hudson is remarking on how they treat space cinematics and space combat completely differently and on a bigger scale).

Seems in the beginning you at least get to see the state of places like New York, London, and Japan before the attack (I'll assume afterwards, as well) through news reports.

Improved cover mechanics, easier to peek around cover, a roll-maneuver, being able to leap over small gaps and low cover without needing to get into cover first.

On the topic of weapon mods, it also mentions (along side of barrels and scopes as an example) "materials" for weapon mods. My only guess is this can basically be skins (except probably having an effect on the weapon)?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

ah thanks, tbh I do remember those posts of your and know the rest and do remember them talking about improving the gameplay element, just must have missed the specific melee attacks bit or something

or maybe I forgot being the old man that I am


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

Stop being old. :ho


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Oh, TB...


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

You calling me old...


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Of course not! Heaven forbid!


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

That's right. You better _perish the thought_. 


(I have this sudden urge to play DAO.)


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I was looking through my achievement stuff since I just finished Tekken 6, looking for stuff to play... if I had a copy of DA: O and the other DLCs, I'd bear through the pain to get that 100%.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

I will never get 100% on DAO (including DLC) because I can't bring myself to buy those shitty DLC. I can't even bring myself to pirate them.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

The only one worth getting is Return to Ostagar.

Aside from that, like a lot of the game, it's a complete waste. 

DA team needs to take after ME team more.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

I like Return to Ostagar.. the rest of the DLCs went down hill from there... 

TBH I think the DA need a new lead designer. I know the guy who was leading DAO left the company when he saw what they wanted to do with the series. The current guy they have... no thanks.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I'm glad the lead designer left because DA: O was just so damn boring and they tried to distance it too much from Mass Effect but incorporate some of the same things and it became just a bastardization.

Just scrap the whole team and let the ME team do it. Get rid of Gaider, too. Although characters in DAII were great, it wasn't all him and ME characters trump them all around.

...except Ashley.

Either way... need something new to play.

Until I get Lego Pirates of the Caribbean, that is.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

lol... no.  DAO was amazing. DA2 was.... passable. 

Why don't you get LA Noire.. like all the cool people (such as I) are. :ho I'm so excited for that game. Imma get to play detective in the 1940s.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Because I still feel iffy about Rockstar.  And Lego games are _always_ fun.

If anything my brother and I will be holding up for Gears of War 3. My bro and I pre-ordered the Epic Edition so we need another 125 to pay it off.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

I tried playing star wars lego one time.. it was.... passable. :ho 

You're so lucky to have a bro who games with you. I only have 1 bro (out of 4.... wtf man) who plays games  .. but he's more of the jrpg/mmo type... and he's also older than me by 10 years. My sisters has no interest or what so ever in video games. We have nothing to talk about. :I Feels really bad. So ronely.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

My brother is older than me by four years (I'm 25, he's 29). He grew up with games and got me into games so everything I am I credit to him. He got the Nintendo and got me into Mario, Zelda, Marble Madness, Bubble Bobble. He got the SNES and Sega and got me into Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Zelda (again). This is how I got into my own scene of stuff like Breath of Fire and Secret of Mana. But he still continued. He got us a PSX, the PS2, a GameCube, he got us the DreamCast, and he got me my 360.

He and I have a lot of the same gaming preferences in common. I play all the games he does (typically) - Silent Hills, Resident Evils (old ones), Gears of War, Dead Space, so many others. We dislike some of the same games such as Grand Theft Auto series, Red Dead Redemption (we both respect it for what it was but couldn't play it much). The only difference is he's not as into BioWare games like ME and DA but again, he still respects what they are.

Sort of rambling but yeah, everything gaming we do it's because we like to do it together. When we get a game we discuss to make sure it's something we'll both enjoy and often times it's series he got me into (like Gears of War 3 now). I only break off to get stuff like Mass Effect. But we've played Lego Batman, Lego Indiana Jones, and Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga and loved them all (he's 100%ed all of them). And both being Pirates of the Caribbean fans, we're looking forward to it (and it not being full price helps).

Admittedly, Lego games are exponentially more fun when playing with someone else, so that helps. Not to rub it in your face.  I'm sorry. But all of what I am today I owe to him, my brother's a big part of my life - video games, music, television, movies, books.


----------



## Awesome (May 6, 2011)

What would be great is if the ME team worked on Dragon Age after ME3 is done so that the series can actually progress more like the ME series is.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What would be great is if the ME team worked on Dragon Age after ME3 is done so that the series can actually progress more like the ME series is.



I think they just need to give them more development time. I love DA2 but it's obvious that the game would be a lot better (bigger) with a regular development cycle. The recycled dungeons and smaller environments are my biggest complaints with the game and all they needed to expand those was more time. Other than that I love the direction they are going in.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Not like recycled backgrounds are something that are new to BioWare. Does seriously no one remember how horrible Mass Effect 2 was in that regard? Aside from key story places, every single building looked the same. Just like DAII. It's little to do with development time, I think, and more to do with a lack of inspiration. DAII had about two years of development time - Mass Effect 2 had only a little over this (from November of 2007 to January of 2010 though it was delayed from late 2009 as I recall), same as Mass Effect 3 is doing. I don't think a few months difference can relate to such diversity. It's clearly the actual dev team at that point.


----------



## lucid dream (May 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I tried playing star wars lego one time.. it was.... passable. :ho
> 
> You're so lucky to have a bro who games with you. I only have 1 bro (out of 4.... wtf man) who plays games  .. but he's more of the jrpg/mmo type... and he's also older than me by 10 years. My sisters has no interest or what so ever in video games. We have nothing to talk about. :I Feels really bad. So ronely.





Damon Baird said:


> My brother is older than me by four years (I'm 25, he's 29). He grew up with games and got me into games so everything I am I credit to him. He got the Nintendo and got me into Mario, Zelda, Marble Madness, Bubble Bobble. He got the SNES and Sega and got me into Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Zelda (again). This is how I got into my own scene of stuff like Breath of Fire and Secret of Mana. But he still continued. He got us a PSX, the PS2, a GameCube, he got us the DreamCast, and he got me my 360.
> 
> He and I have a lot of the same gaming preferences in common. I play all the games he does (typically) - Silent Hills, Resident Evils (old ones), Gears of War, Dead Space, so many others. We dislike some of the same games such as Grand Theft Auto series, Red Dead Redemption (we both respect it for what it was but couldn't play it much). The only difference is he's not as into BioWare games like ME and DA but again, he still respects what they are.




My little brother(my only sibling), just plays CoD games and some other games I can't even remember the names of(I think he's played Uncharted). I try to get him into DA and ME when he's visiting me, but he's super half-hearted about it. He "got over" ME without even finishing it, I was seriously devastated but tried to play it off like I didn't give a shit 
It was also painful watching him play DA with no tactics and skipping half the conversations. 

Interestingly, it was my mom I bonded with most over this. When I was younger we both played Diablo 1, 2 and the BG series. She's a fellow sci-fi and fantasy geek with me, I always roped her into my fandoms because many of my HS 'friends' were sort of shitty about my geekier interests. I actually just gave her my copy of DA but she's been too busy to play it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not like recycled backgrounds are something that are new to BioWare. Does seriously no one remember how horrible Mass Effect 2 was in that regard? Aside from key story places, every single building looked the same. Just like DAII. It's little to do with development time, I think, and more to do with a lack of inspiration. DAII had about two years of development time - Mass Effect 2 had only a little over this (from November of 2007 to January of 2010 though it was delayed from late 2009 as I recall), same as Mass Effect 3 is doing. I don't think a few months difference can relate to such diversity. It's clearly the actual dev team at that point.



I think you mean Mass Effect 1 right? With all the secondary planets with one building in the middle of them? Cause Mass Effect 2 had a lot of variety in the environments. They were smaller levels but that's what I'm talking about.

DAII only had a year and a half of development time. With 6 extra months they could have added a lot more variety in the dungeons, like Mass Effect 2's smaller side missions. I mean it was pretty bad in DAII. They had maybe 3 different dungeon levels and they were all repeated with different entrances and different routes. Six months is plenty of time to double that number and at least change up the props, lighting, size, etc.

The story and characters were still great which is what I look for in a Bioware game. The gameplay was also a lot more fun than it was in Origins. More streamlined? Sure, but also a hell of a lot more fun. I'd rather have fun streamlined combat than boring "complicated/hardcore" combat. That's hardly what makes a Bioware game great. It wasn't the gameplay that everyone loved about Mass Effect or KOTOR 

More variety in the dungeons/environments would keep things fresh. I loved all the side missions in ME2 because every planet had different lighting, backdrops, and themes. More fun to run through. Again, I loved DAII compared to a lot of people (Duh, look at the DAII thread), but more development time is never a bad thing. Some of the quest bugs would have been found as well, and the import save glitches some people have.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, I meant ME1. My bad, slip of the finger.


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2011)

if the delay = better gameplay/smoother graphics/and or better storyline etc etc then yes very very acceptable. :ho

If the delay = trying to avoid competition from other holiday releases  

P.S. Very off topic but idc, i realised when i left my dorm this morning after an all nighter with ME1 and started talking to all my girlfriends about it and then i realised that out of all my friends im the ONLY one who plays video games. Why cant more girl realise how fucking awesome games are? Guys and girls would get along so much better if girls would just nerd it up. 

So my idea? Every girl of breeding age be well versed in the art of the video game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> if the delay = better gameplay/smoother graphics/and or better storyline etc etc then yes very very acceptable. :ho
> 
> If the delay = trying to avoid competition from other holiday releases
> 
> ...



I second this motion.



People don't even realize how awesome female gamers are.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

This is why I love people like Jessica Chobot and Alison Haislip and even female devs/etc. like Tanya Jessen and Christina Norman.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> This is why I love people like Jessica Chobot and Alison Haislip and even female devs/etc. like Tanya Jessen and Christina Norman.



Jade Raymond and Olivia Munn kick ass. I love a woman who knows their games... and produces one of my favorite series.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Jade Raymond and *Olivia Munn *kick ass. I love a woman who *knows their games*... and produces one of my favorite series.



 Quit trolling.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Quit trolling.



Well I may have gotten games mixed up with outfits... 

Same thing really.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

It was embarrassing hearing her try to sound enthusiastic or perform an interview whenever she was forced to do Gadget Pr0n with Chris Hardwick (who tended to offhandedly mock her and just like Paris Hilton, she never picked up on it) or worse, E3 because Morgan Webb was doing too much. I remember she interviewed the sound director of one game - who admitted he knew nothing of the rest of the development process - yet he knew more about the game then her.

Then there's the infamous interview with David Jaffe in which she was completely humiliated that G4 won't even air. It's no wonder they let her go so easily.

She's one of the people who tried to adopt the geek persona because it's "in-style" and proclaims she's geek because she cosplays as a job and owns a smartphone. She's the main reason I stopped watching G4 even though I like people like Kevin Pereira, Chris Hardwick (who is AWESOME) and Alison Haislip. I'm not big on Morgan Webb or Adam Sessler but at least they have a reason to be there.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 7, 2011)

I know why ME 3 is being pushed back for a 2012 launch. Its to give them time to work on any DLC chapters for the game so that when the game is released they'll be included with it at launch cause no publisher know's when SONYs PSN will be back online.


----------



## lucid dream (May 7, 2011)

I tried really hard to like Olivia Munn but she just comes off as...gimmicky. Like they just needed a hot geek girl and screw the details. Granted, I mostly know about her through interviews, clips, and articles. 

Oh, and re: girls not playing video games, I'm pretty sure those numbers are rising. There's also the fact that a lot of gamers online are openly degrading women so it's not always super fun for us to take part in the culture.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It was embarrassing hearing her try to sound enthusiastic or perform an interview whenever she was forced to do Gadget Pr0n with Chris Hardwick (who tended to offhandedly mock her and just like Paris Hilton, she never picked up on it) or worse, E3 because Morgan Webb was doing too much. I remember she interviewed the sound director of one game - who admitted he knew nothing of the rest of the development process - yet he knew more about the game then her.
> 
> Then there's the infamous interview with David Jaffe in which she was completely humiliated that G4 won't even air. It's no wonder they let her go so easily.
> 
> She's one of the people who tried to adopt the geek persona because it's "in-style" and proclaims she's geek because she cosplays as a job and owns a smartphone. She's the main reason I stopped watching G4 even though I like people like Kevin Pereira, Chris Hardwick (who is AWESOME) and Alison Haislip. I'm not big on Morgan Webb or Adam Sessler but at least they have a reason to be there.



Well G4 hasn't been worth watching in like 4 years. I don't go to a gaming channel to watch Cops, Ninja Warrior, and Robocop. I wouldn't mind if it was once in a while, but it's practically all day, every day.

Where's Judgment Day, Arena, Cheat, Cinematech, etc...

Bullshit channel is bullshit.


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2011)

Olivia Munn = Geek wannabe that just happened to be a pretty face 

Alison haislip = best fucking female on G4. actual geek.

Morgan webb = Meh. kinda in between the othe two 

Kevin = Geek personified in a guy form that all nerds and gamers and fanboys can accept as a voice to represent there opinion on tv.

You all have to admit that AOTS is at least an acceptable form of news that gamers and geeks alike can go to for any MAJOR happenings in the gaming world and at the very least kicks the shit out of the regular news


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Olivia Munn = Geek wannabe that just happened to be a pretty face
> 
> Alison haislip = best fucking female on G4. actual geek.
> 
> ...



Yeah, AOTS is fine... but not when it and Xplay are the only gaming related shows on a channel "for gamers". I'll never understand how G4's company heads think that reruns of Cops and Ninja Warrior all day long are acceptable on a supposedly "tech" channel. I'd rather watch reruns of all of G4's old shows all day long.


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2011)

i agree. i miss Cheat, Cinematech etc etc


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2011)

Talk about old G4 makes me depressed. Judgment day


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2011)

G4 should just be overhauled in general.

Less pointless BS (cops, Cheaters etc) 

More shows like X-Play. 


Maybe a half hour show just like the Feed on AOTS 

Half Hour Show like the Loop 

And so on and so forth


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

The thing about Morgan Webb is at least she's an actual heavy gamer. Alison Haislip is more a general tech geek but oh so awesome. I love her.

No love for Chris Hardwick?

None of them have shit on Jessica Chobot. All geeks should aspire to be her.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2011)

Talking about G4 as if it's good. Wtf.


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2011)

G4 should bring back Filter
WITH DIANE MIZOTA 

Also they should have a nostalgia junkie show where they do walkthrough of old n64 games and etc 

Or Tales of SYmphonia for GC
Or PN 03
or MISCHIEF MAKERS


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2011)

Anyone else notice how they replaced Olivia with another bimbo named Sara Jean Underwood? 

Trying to pass off playboy playmate of the year as a geek is fail 

Though admittedly she is way hotter than Olivia


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

I thought she was replaced by Candace Bailey?

Who is, again, hotter than that whore-heathen, Olivia Munn.

Still... Alison Haislip and Chris Hardwick are the best two things there.

Though, yet again, neither is a Jessica Chobot.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Also, here's an article of Christina Norman responding to the backlash of her previous interview in which dense people (looking at you, /v/) took her comments out of context and misunderstood the blatantly obvious:



> The recent delay in addition to a new interview with Mass Effect 3 gameplay designer Christina Norman (this one, we believe) has led many fans to thinking the game would be "dumbed down" and have less RPG elements than before. Norman has clarified the matter through her Twitter account, saying the delay is nothing to worry about (they're just "adding more awesome"), and that she was "misrepresented" in the article. In actual fact, there will be more RPG goodness to look forward to.
> 
> "If we were dumbing it down, wouldn't we need less time?" she asks.
> 
> ...



In other words: Suck it, naysayers.


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2011)

Chris Hardwick is alright, I don't like that Blair Herter guy.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Chris Hardwick is hilarious and was the only one who subtlely mocked Olivia just as he mocked people on Singled Out because he knew they were all posers.


----------



## Alien (May 7, 2011)

*I AM KROGAN*​


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Wrex said:


> *I AM KROGAN*​



I want your four-testicled babies.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested, Casey Hudson is now on Twitter.  Name is . Mostly joined to respond to the whole "Removing RPG aspects" bullshit.


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I thought she was replaced by Candace Bailey?



Candace is omgwtfbbqute 



> "If we were dumbing it down, wouldn't we need less time?" she asks.



Fuck. Is this woman part Garrus?
That was straight pwn in one sentence.


----------



## Dionysus (May 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> That was straight pwn in one sentence.


It is if you're dumbed down.


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2011)

Wrex said:


> *I AM KROGAN*​



Sterile jokes incoming in 3...2....1...


----------



## The World (May 7, 2011)

Wrex said:


> *I AM KROGAN*​



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmIJD0AzlJU[/YOUTUBE]

Btw I love your avy. 

Battlemaster ftw


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

It's like Im Kaidan... but black.


----------



## Jena (May 8, 2011)

Is that actually your Shepard?

He's kind of hot.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

It's a head morph mod using Kaidan's face. The voice ruins it... like always.  

So I think Imma roll as this Shepard instead.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 8, 2011)

I never use male Shepard


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2011)

ME3  the epicness continues... after the fail that was DA2 i hope Bioware doesn't let us down..but seriously delayed doesn't sound that bad rushed games are bad.Bioware take your time and gives us an epic once again



Darth Sidious said:


> I never use male Shepard



female shepard has a much better voice actor,but some how i still prefer male shepard.


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2011)

Garrus should be an alt voice Cmmdr Shep next game


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Garrus should be an alt voice Cmmdr Shep next game



agreed


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2011)

I use this Femshep:



And this one's cute:



But check out this male Shepard:








*Spoiler*: __ 








This one's not bad with some tweaking:


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My Femshep_ 









//HbS


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

It's always the darker skin maleShep that looks good. The lighter skin ones looks like shit most of the time. 

Im rolling a new femShep.... but I can't decide the hair/eye colors.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

First one reminds me of Kelly.

So that one.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2011)

i think i'll roll one more fem shep this time a renegade, did 2 paragon runs recently :3 but it just ain't feeling right to just be all good


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

So I finally bought Mass Effect 2(PS3) to prepare myself for this. Heard so much about this series. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Garrus should be an alt voice Cmmdr Shep next game



fixed 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> So I finally bought Mass Effect 2(PS3) to prepare myself for this. Heard so much about this series. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.



enjoy it , I'm not sure what kinda games your into but chances are (chances=99%) that you will love this game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> enjoy it , I'm not sure what kinda games your into but chances are (chances=99%) that you will love this game



I like anything that's good really.

Bought it today. Can't wait to play it. Just waiting for United to finish raping chelsea & I'll be off.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

"I like anything that's good."

Fuck yeah, subjective clarification!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> "I like anything that's good."
> 
> Fuck yeah, subjective clarification!



Lol. That's nice.

I find it hard to be specific or clearer as I don't have a set genre I prefer..Which was the message I intended to get though with such a vague/subjective post.

Usually, I also tend to enjoy games that are regarded as good/great by the majority of the so called 'hard-core' gaming community. Apart from a few titles I regard as overrated.

eh. w/e I guess.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

So just say you like popular games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So just say you like popular games.



That's flawed. Specially coming from the guy who wanted subjective clarification. 

It's not a proven science that if a game is popular I'll like it,
as I said, I regard certain titles as overrated.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> That's flawed. Specially coming from the guy who wanted subjective clarification.
> 
> It's not a proven science that if a game is popular I'll like it,
> as I said, I regard certain titles as overrated.



But then you like games that are considered good/great by the majority of 'hard-core' gamers. What I said is flawed because your clarifications are flawed. And I meant that your clarification was subjective in the first place since "good games" is not a valid qualifier since there are varying degrees and opinions of what is good or not.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> But then you like games that are considered good/great by the majority of 'hard-core' gamers. What I said is flawed because your clarifications are flawed. And I meant that your clarification was subjective in the first place since "good games" is not a valid qualifier since there are varying degrees and opinions of what is good or not.



All this goes back to me not having a set genre I prefer.

Still, I'll go out of my way and say platformers, action-adventure, and a few rpg's

I guess.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Or you could've just made it all that much easier by not trying to classifying it at all and leaving it at "not a specific genre."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

I didn't though.

Can we move on?


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I didn't though.
> 
> Can we move on?



"I like anything that's good really."

You did.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Or you could've just made it all that much easier





Damon Baird said:


> "I like anything that's good really."
> 
> You did.



 I didn't make it easier.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

I thought you meant you didn't try to classify.

Because you did do that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

Nah I meant I didn't make it easier. My fault. 

Should've said I don't have a preferred genre.

Still, I've seen some game play videos, Mass Effect 2 seems to be great..If I like it I might buy the 1st for my 360..I actually intended to do that..buy the 1st then the 2nd but I rarely buy games for my 360..If this one draws me in I'll have to..


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Only issue is then you won't be able to import your ME1 stuff to ME2. But alas.

Then you'd have to make sure to get ME3 for the PS3 so that you can import your ME2 data.


----------



## Awesome (May 8, 2011)

I still need to play through ME1 again once I finish God of War 3... again. Or should I do it now? The only thing holding me back really is Mako


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Considering how bad God of War is, yes.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Gathered info from OXM (some of it repeat info). In Twitter form since it was posted as tweets on the ME3 News twitter.

_New Info from OXM: you can jump and roll, and blindfire has been introduced. You can lose a race to the Reapers if you don't play right

Your weapons have three upgrade slots -scope barrel and grip, and you can change the colour and camoflage of weapons.

The magazine rumours that Garrus is being built up to a dramatic death.

Cerberus and husks will be main enemies, and cerberus is divided into three main types of troops - heavy bruisers, medium and light.

You may be able to get an eyepiece, like Garrus's, that will allow non-sniper weapons to scope in further,armour having more of an effect?

Bioware are going to announce something big at E3 - a lot of the gameplay features and more squadmates._

Some speculation, some facts. I doubt Garrus will die unless it's like an Ashley/Kaidan situation (it doesn't make sense since Garrus could be dead from ME2). I think it's something that may occur with anyone.


----------



## Overwatch (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Gathered info from OXM (some of it repeat info). In Twitter form since it was posted as tweets on the ME3 News twitter.
> 
> _New Info from OXM: you can jump and roll, and blindfire has been introduced. You can lose a race to the Reapers if you don't play right_


_

Nothing would rally the other races faster than the endangerment of the Galaxy's supply of ageless blue poontang. 



Damon Baird said:



			The magazine rumours that Garrus is being built up to a dramatic death.
		
Click to expand...


Not on my watch, bitch!_


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The magazine rumours that Garrus is being built up to a dramatic death.
> 
> *Cerberus* and husks will be main enemies, and cerberus is divided into three main types of troops - heavy bruisers, medium and light.



Does that mean we won't have Miranda as a recruitable team member ? i mean Yvonne Strahovski is insanely hot (only reason i watch Chuck )


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Pretty inanely shallow reason to like her...

But if you have her with you when (if) you blow the Collector Base, she basically tells The Illusive Man to shove off and sides with Shepard. So she's probably a renegade to them.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I still need to play through ME1 again once I finish God of War 3... again. Or should I do it now? The only thing holding me back really is Mako



I raged quit my ME1 PC run because of the Mako. Controlling it on 360 is much easier and less painful. Bless the good people at the ME1 save site.


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I raged quit my ME1 PC run because of the Mako. Controlling it on 360 is much easier and less painful. Bless the good people at the ME1 save site.



yeah i've read gamers on all forums complain about the mako.Personally i found it much less annoying than the ME2 mining mini game ( its soo damn slow atleast till you upgrade).


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

I think people who thought it was worse than the Mako weren't doing mining right.

Which is very little. You don't even need to do it that much.


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I think people who thought it was worse than the Mako weren't doing mining right.
> 
> Which is very little. You don't even need to do it that much.



i'm pretty sure i was doing it right,i mean i knew how to read the scanner and all but i hated spending even a few minutes playing the mining game;i'd much rather roll around on some funky terrain in the mako.i'm not saying the mako was fun,just that it was better than the mining game IMO.


----------



## Hana (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The magazine rumours that Garrus is being built up to a dramatic death.



If it comes down to any other squadmate vs. Garrus, then bye bye squadmate. If it is like the entire Citadel vs. Garrus, I'll save the Citadel on one of my paragon playthroughs. 

However, he can die in ME2, so it has to be an event that can be interchanged with another character.

I'll just bawl like a baby if it's unavoidable.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, s'what I was saying, Hana. Can't be a character specific thing unless they did something singular for each individual character. Which would be interesting. 

E3 will be amazing.


----------



## Alien (May 8, 2011)

Garrus dies = maximum emotional impact


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

I don't want Garrus's death to be Canon...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2011)

Garrus is slated for a spin-off or sequel I'm sure.

Maybe there will be a chance he'll die (which is probably true for most if not all the squadmates) I doubt it will be the "canon" move though.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

All I'm saying is that if if Kaidan, Garrus, or Wrex dies on me.... I'm going to be a sad bear.  I will sacrifice Shepard before anyone of them dies. :ho


----------



## Wan (May 8, 2011)

We need a four-player co-op shooter spinoff.  Main character Garrus, then Wrex, then Mordin, then Zaeed.  Because that would be goddamn awesome.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> We need a four-player co-op shooter spinoff.  Main character Garrus, then Wrex, then Mordin, then Thane.  Because that would be goddamn awesome.



Fixed that for ya'.


----------



## Wan (May 8, 2011)

Nah, Thane, Kasumi, and Legion would be in the stealth expansion pack.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

The Mordin should be in the "science" pack or some bullshit.

Then we'd get stuck with Jacob.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

What the hell.. Main character is Blasto, and side kicks are Garrus and Wrex. First day piratebuy!


----------



## Wan (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The Mordin should be in the "science" pack or some bullshit.



With Tali and Liara.



> Then we'd get stuck with Jacob.



Nah, he'd be with Kaidan, Ashley, and Miranda.  The "Bland Humans" pack.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

> Kaidan, Miranda
> Bland humans

Lolololololololololololol


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

Kaidan is awesome.


----------



## Awesome (May 8, 2011)

Kaidan and Ashley are disgraces among the human race.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

You... take that back about Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Much like Miranda, the only people that really say Kaidan is BAD are the ones that didn't give him a chance/pay attention.

Like the idiots that say that Miranda always talks about how perfect she is.


----------



## Awesome (May 8, 2011)

I kill the fucker off every playthrough. I'd kill Ashley too if I could, but I just tell her to fuck off in ME2 
And Garrus, I never gave Kaidan a chance. I'd say "Hi" and it's off to the bomb with him.


----------



## Jena (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Much like Miranda, the only people that really say Kaidan is BAD are the ones that didn't give him a chance/pay attention.
> 
> Like the idiots that say that Miranda always talks about how perfect she is.



Hey now, I went into the game expecting to romance him. However, after four talks with him, my hatred boiled over.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

My point stands.


----------



## Awesome (May 8, 2011)

The only time I let Kaidan survive was when I was testing someone else's save file and imported to ME2.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

I'm thinking that the Garrus death is bull. Following Patrick Weekes (one of the writers) on Twitter and he's commenting that people are taking his jokes as canon. One such is relating Garrus to Wash and Mercutio (hope I don't need to clarify either of those), hence epic build-up to death theory, I believe. It's hogwash.


----------



## Jena (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> My point stands.



      



Damon Baird said:


> I'm thinking that the Garrus death is bull. Following Patrick Weekes (one of the writers) on Twitter and he's commenting that people are taking his jokes as canon. One such is relating Garrus to Wash and Mercutio (hope I don't need to clarify either of those), hence epic build-up to death theory, I believe. It's hogwash.


I'm hoping it's bull.
Also, if there's going to be some huge plot twist like that, you'd think they'd have that information on the strictest lockdown humanly possible.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Exactly. Considering his tweets (and his current mocking of the situation by saying there's an Anderson/Thresher Maw romance and that Tali indoctrinated Urz), I'll say 99.9% chance it's bull. People taking his words out of context and too seriously as was done to Christina.

So yeah. That's what I'm going for. He made the Wash/Mercutio joke. People jumped the gun.

And at least one person knows who they are.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Proxy (May 8, 2011)

That's a bit creepy. Better stick to calibrations


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

That's hot, yo.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

I would freak out if I was having sexy time with Garrus and _BAM_.. dat arm. Can't it wait, I'm in the middle of some calibration...


----------



## Jena (May 8, 2011)

I'm...aroused? Scared?


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2011)

Mr Burns. is that you ?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 9, 2011)

Is there a way that i can block this thread?


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Yeah.

Don't click it.


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Is there a way that i can block this thread?



Why would you want to block this fun?

Character wank and disturbing pictures of Garrus.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Why would you want to block this fun?
> 
> Character wank and disturbing pictures of Garrus.



I'm just going to avoid this thread from now on.


----------



## Ciupy (May 9, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I'm just going to avoid this thread from now on.



This is nothing.

You should have seen the legendary NeoGaf "Nuke it from space" Mass Effect 3 thread!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

Even blind i will see this forever


----------



## Proxy (May 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Even blind i will see this forever



_These hands...we'll cover you_


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2011)

dem arms


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 9, 2011)

Thats his calibrating arm


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2011)

I came.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

So awesome.


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see that armor on the floor.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Oh, you.


----------



## Deathgun (May 9, 2011)




----------



## stavrakas (May 9, 2011)

^Oh man first pic is epic


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 9, 2011)

That picture is creepy as fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Batman is a pretty poor relation.

I'd say more along the lines of The Punisher, if anything.


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2011)

Since we're on the topic of BAT-TURIAN.. this is my favroite.


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2011)

so is there actually an official bat turrian comic out there or was that one fan made


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

But he's not like Batman.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

Doesn't make it any less awesome


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2011)

> * Casey Hudson*
> For new players, some great intros to the love interests. For imported characters, a final resolution on all previous ones.




Interesting.


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

Muk said:


> so is there actually an official bat turrian comic out there or was that one fan made


I'm pretty sure they're all fan-made. I know my image was, anyway.



The Boss said:


> > Casey Hudson
> > For new players, some great intros to the love interests. For imported characters, a final resolution on all previous ones.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Aren't you glad I told everyone to follow him?


----------



## Proxy (May 9, 2011)

A resolution to my Jack/Shepard romance? 

What about Kelly/Shepard?


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Not a romance, so doubtful.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Joker put it best. "Garrus finally got that stick out of his ass, just in time to beat people to death with it." 

Garrus is essentially a "fuck this, shoot him" guy now  

and i must say, i like it alot 

As for the arm pic?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

Just a shame it makes the interactions with him in ME1 pointless.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Just a shame it makes the interactions with him in ME1 pointless.



 

Dont be sad


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

Why not? His only semblance of growth was thrown out the window and no one gave a damn.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

seeing as i had sex with him on multiple playthroughs, i care 

And if the sacrifice leads to a more full and indepth gameplay imersion into the storyline, isnt it worth it?


----------



## Haventh (May 10, 2011)

I think the problem with the romanceable characters in the ME series is that if you don't romance them you barely get any dialogue at all.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Aren't you glad I told everyone to follow him?


I might stop following him and Christina soon because you never know what kind of spoiler you'll get.  



Proxy said:


> What about Kelly/Shepard?


I really hope me having dinner with Kelly isn't consider cheating... goddamn I'll be mad. I did it on my 1st canon run in which I stayed loyal to Kaidan... or so I though. Fucking Bioware. 



Haventh said:


> I think the problem with the romanceable characters in the ME series is that if you don't romance them you barely get any dialogue at all.


Lets hope they change it in ME3.


----------



## Overwatch (May 10, 2011)

So Sanders is now Vega?

I bet he'll be stealing all of Shepard's dance trophies.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> seeing as i had sex with him on multiple playthroughs, i care
> 
> And if the sacrifice leads to a more full and indepth gameplay imersion into the storyline, isnt it worth it?



Missing the point. You had the option of spending all of ME1 into changing him into a more understanding and compassionate person, guiding him away from that "Shoot first, ask questions later" attitude... only to find in ME2 the only thing you succeeded in doing was convincing him to join C-Sec which led to his Punisher-esque (not Batman-esque) vigilantism. Any growth in ME1 was basically tossed out the window in favor of badassdom.

Which is good enough for some people. But I prefer evolution.




Haventh said:


> I think the problem with the romanceable characters in the ME series is that if you don't romance them you barely get any dialogue at all.



Not really - especially in ME2. Your romance options get one or two extra scenes (the sex scene, and the scene after Normandy is grounded). You have unique conversations with all of the other crew between then, except Joker. In ME2, this remains the same (and Hell, the romances aren't as evident there) and the characters and your conversations with them are much more fleshed-out.




The Boss said:


> I might stop following him and Christina soon because you never know what kind of spoiler you'll get.



They both (and everyone in general) have been saying since even before the GI article they don't want to put out too many spoilers like they did with ME2 because people were upset by that, which is why they also say be wary of what you read in magazines (outside of direct interviews) as it could very-well be hogwash. (Garrus' death is one of these)




> I really hope me having dinner with Kelly isn't consider cheating... goddamn I'll be mad. I did it on my 1st canon run in which I stayed loyal to Kaidan... or so I though. Fucking Bioware.



Doubtful. It's not even considered a romance in anyway (no achievement pop, no special scene unless you DON'T engage in a romance in any way - in that case, it's trumped out).


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

So simple and yet so beautiful.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 10, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 wasn't going to be game of the year this year but I am disappointed Its been delayed. RPGs are the only genre of video games I usually play and I'd like to play this one.


----------



## Anarch (May 10, 2011)

I liked Garrus the vigilante in ME2 ,specially when Shepard meets him , realises that its him ,that was one of my fav points in the game.

and badass , no one's more badass than shepard himself 

Garrus to Shep : The Collectors managed to kill you once, and all that did is piss you off.

thats badass!!


----------



## Proxy (May 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I might stop following him and Christina soon because you never know what kind of spoiler you'll get.
> 
> I really hope me having dinner with Kelly isn't consider cheating... goddamn I'll be mad. I did it on my 1st canon run in which I stayed loyal to Kaidan... or so I though. Fucking Bioware.
> 
> Lets hope they change it in ME3.



Confrontation between Kelly and Kaidan? The Normandy's gonna have so much drama


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They both (and everyone in general) have been saying since even before the GI article they don't want to put out too many spoilers like they did with ME2 because people were upset by that, which is why they also say be wary of what you read in magazines (outside of direct interviews) as it could very-well be hogwash. (Garrus' death is one of these)


Such lies.. they've already spoilered a lot.. but I can't stop myself from reading.  

 I read about the Garrus death... it was just the magazine saying Garrus is the most beloved and so they are scared he might die. Kinda like I'm saying I'm scared Bioware might kill off Shepard at the end of ME3 because I love Shepard. (lol).. ect. So I'm not holding on to that statement to tightly. 



> Doubtful. It's not even considered a romance in anyway (no achievement pop, no special scene unless you DON'T engage in a romance in any way - in that case, it's trumped out).


I remember reading an article where Bioware said Eating dinner with Kelly will have consequences... lol wut. Yeah. Fucking Bioware. Shit I might redo my 100% play through again... it's not like I don't have time.  




Anarch said:


> I liked Garrus the vigilante in ME2 ,specially when Shepard meets him , realises that its him ,that was one of my fav points in the game.


The only thing that made me sad was... Garrus wasn't excited to see Shepard alive. I was jumping with _GLEE _when I saw him... and I got really sad when he took those bullet to the face. I guess he is just to cool to show affection.  



Proxy said:


> Confrontation between Kelly and Kaidan? The Normandy's gonna have so much drama


Maybe I should re play my game and have Kelly get melt into goo... future conflict resolved.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Such lies.. they've already spoilered a lot.. but I can't stop myself from reading.
> 
> I read about the Garrus death... it was just the magazine saying Garrus is the most beloved and so they are scared he might die. Kinda like I'm saying I'm scared Bioware might kill off Shepard at the end of ME3 because I love Shepard. (lol).. ect. So I'm not holding on to that statement to tightly.
> 
> I remember reading an article where Bioware said Eating dinner with Kelly will have consequences... lol wut. Yeah. Fucking Bioware. Shit I might redo my 100% play through again... it's not like I don't have time.



A lot of the spoiler-ish stuff comes from the magazines, though, and not interviews, which they warn to be wary of.  

Yeah, I'm going to say it's total bullcrap.

Remember, BioWare throws out a lot of misinformation and jokes even that people just take too seriously.  Again, like the Garrus thing and the thing about Tali before.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

I don't even know what to believe in anymore.


----------



## Anarch (May 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> A lot of the spoiler-ish stuff comes from the magazines, though, and not interviews, which they warn to be wary of.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to say it's total bullcrap.
> 
> Remember, BioWare throws out a lot of misinformation and jokes even that people just take too seriously.  Again, like the Garrus thing and the thing about Tali before.



lot of the da2 spoilers were true though


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

DAII team isn't ME's team.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

^ Thank fucking god.


Overwatch said:


> So Sanders is now Vega?
> 
> I bet he'll be stealing all of Shepard's dance trophies.



Oh wow.. I just got this post. James Sanders is now James Vega.. so I guess he wont be related to Kathleen Sanders after all.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Casey Hudson: James Sanders? No thats not right, James Vega?  Yeah. Casey my man you are a name creating badass.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

Replace the black man with the Hispanic man.  Nice.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Very politically correct i agree


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

I'm making my "Canon run"

ME1 (from masseffectsaves)
Kaidan survived
Wrex survived
Fucked the council
Romanced Liara
Full paragon choices

ME2 (from ME1 import)
Full paragon choices
No one dies
Destroy reaper base
Stayed faithful to Liara

Basically, my old canon run besides Ashley surviving and not staying faithful.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm making my "Canon run"
> 
> ME1 (from masseffectsaves)
> *Kaidan survived*
> ...


     .


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

I can't stand either of them, but I'm trying to go with the second evil this time around. The only reason I'm doing it is because I hope they improve his character and because it just doesn't make any sense for Ashley to be a Spectre.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I can't stand either of them, but I'm trying to go with the second evil this time around. The only reason I'm doing it is because I hope they improve his character and because* it just doesn't make any sense for Ashley to be a Spectre*.



I like this.  



Dr.Douchebag said:


>



 Classic.


----------



## Alien (May 10, 2011)

harbinger jokes got stale fast


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


>



"THIS HURTS YOU"  


 



One of my favorite


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Wrex said:


> harbinger jokes got stale fast



_Your mom_ got stale fast.


lolololololol. My wit astounds even me.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

Oh em gee... Garrus's VA is gonna be in LA Noire. :33


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh em gee... Garrus's VA is gonna be in LA Noire. :33



woah awesome, now a 200% more reason to buy the game


----------



## Fiona (May 11, 2011)

Just a few of my fav Mass effect memes from my /B/ folder. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Anti-biotics...


----------



## Alien (May 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> _Your mom_ got stale fast.
> 
> 
> lolololololol. My wit astounds even me.


congrats on going full retard


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



m the July 2011 edition of Xbox World (UK)

NOTE: MOST OF THIS IS QUOTED FROM THE DEVs...unlike the speculation in PC Gamer...

ALSO NEW: Quotes in BLUE are from Developers (easier to differentiate between what a developer said and magazine said). And yes lots of quotes from developers this time around...

EDIT: Or they should be blue if the forum didn't bug out and destroy half the formatting... *sigh* mods can you help please?


"Right now we're in the middle of production" says Mass Effect 3's Executive Producer Casey Hudson. "We're not really at the point where we can show you a ten minute cross-section of what the final game is going to look
like.  But what we can do is show you  is all the stuff that's gonna form Mass Effect 3"

In the order the magazine goes through:

SQUADMATES:
" 'Twelve was a big number in Mass Effect 2 - almost too big", Hudson concedes.  "We're focused on a smaller squad with deeper relationships and more interesting interplay in Mass Effect 3' he explains.  "We're not going to have twelve again but we are going to do more with the characters on  your squad including Liara, and Kaidan or Ashley. And we're bringing everyone back - every main character is in Mass Effect 3 somewhere' "

"Zaeed is in, plus Thane, Mordin and the rest, all knocking about somewhere in the galaxy, doing something
appropriate for their character and with the same lavish redesigns given to every core character in the game."

Garrus is back along with Jack:
"She's matured," admits Art Director Derek Watts, "maybe she's softened up a bit.  You can only stay punk rock for so long, you know.  Even Johnny Rotten eventually goes, 'I've got to do something different'.  She'd get tired of walking around completely naked and she'd probably grow her hair out, but she's still Jack and still kinda punk - shaved at the sides with a ponytail at the back"

ON CHARACTER RE-DESIGN:
"We have to update the look," Watts continues, referring to Jack, Ashley and Kaidan's refesigns "And the people who redesign the characters are the same people who did the original characters; and they know best how these things are supposed to mature.  Stuff changes. Garrus' armour is going to change.  Even Shepard has changed quite a bit.  His armour has changed a lot since the first Mass Effect"


NORMANDY SR2
"Formerly a Cerberus vessel, Shepard's return to the Alliance has seen the ship repainted with the Alliance colour scheme and several new sections of the shop reopened up to exploration"

"The Normandy drops yellow, white, and black in favour of red, white and blue following its Alliance refit."
"...the SR2 will be filled with Alliance engineers dissecting the advanced Cerberus technology"

CERBERUS
"Regardless of how you finished ME2, Cerberus are now your enemy and are throwing their black and yellow-clad commandos at Shepard for reasons he'll discover later in the game when, as Bioware confirm then Illusive Man
returns"

"You were begrudgingly working for Cerberus in ME2" Explains Casey Hudson, "but they've gone a bit further and Shepard has returned to the Alliance so Cerberus troops are a major threat" 

"Cerberus heavy troopers wear enormous armour, Assassins use the same Biotics as Shepard and Phantoms use blades."


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WEAPONS (Customization and Sounds)
"Every weapoin is modular and can be customised with up to five modifcations; scopes increase a rifle's zoom factor, new barrels increase accuracy or damage.  Sling your gun on a workbench and it can be customised for a job at hand. Guns sound better too..." [Goes on to say that they swapped notes from DICE on gun sounds and how environments affect the sounds and how every weapon "fires with a hard-edged crack"]


SHEPARD IS MORE AGILE
"As Shepard you're more agile than ever before" Hudson continues. "You're falling, climbing, jumping, rolling between cover, SWAT turning, you can melee and grab enemies over cover objects... there's a new heavy melee
attack for every class.  You just feel way more mobile..."


COMBAT
"Cerberus Troopers can do everything that Shepard can do now" says Designer Corey Gaspur. "So your fighting a force that's a lot more punishing"

"We wanted to make it so that when the player's fighting in the moment they feel like they have more options than aiming shooting and using powers says Lead Gameplay Designer Christina Norman.  "We really want to make
mobility a factor that plays into combat.  You'll always ask yourself, 'am I in the right position on the battlefield? Where are my enemies? How am I going to get from point A to point B?' Players should never be walking tino these safe places with great cover and stay there for the whole fight.  It's about how you're going to move through the
battlefield as the enemies through the battefield move through the battlefield and how they're reacting to one another and to you"

Example with husks
"The new combat system makes for a bloodier and more violent game, as Casey Hudson explains: "The husks are faster and more aggressive versions of the ones you've seen before, but whether they're robots or they're organic you can shoot parts off and they will all have multiple stages of damage"

AI Enemies now work as a unit each with unique roles
"Some will provide covering fire for snipers, some will deploy smoke tohide advancing comrades, others will coordinate subordinate units, and one will stomp around consuming its fallen friends to fuel itself"

NOTE: The examples provided ^above^ are not exclusive too each other...the "one will stomp around consuming its fallen friends to fuel itself" is likely the Reaper Cannibal we have been hearing about..

RPG! (not the weapon)
"We've taken a lot of feedback from the Mass Effect community," says Hudson. "more than anything, people want us to deepen the RPG aspect of the experience.  Now, that isn't necessarily something traditional; about stats and loot; we see it as being more about exploration and making a good character-driven story with intelligent decision-making in how you progress."

"I think specifically we wanted to do more with the sense of progression.  We had that sense in ME2, but only in a few areasregarding your armour choices, your weapon choices and the things you find.  That activity chain was too simple and it didn't allow you to make choices that could customise your experience.  You could choose different weapons and stuff like that but you couldn't invest in the weapons like you can in ME3.  You can see how modifications change different atributes, and start making choices about your value and which ones you would rather seel and which ones you thjink are rare.  That whole activity coain was a button we weren't really pushing in ME2 and something we're trying to hit throughout ME3"

LOCATIONS (we obviously know more than article mentions)
-"Turian homeworld Palaven and theQuarian homeworld Rannoch are early new destinations."
-Returning to Tuchanka
-Mining base on the edge of a Martian crater
-BUT "it's Earth cities which form the game's showpiece locations"                                                                  
  "The Seatle/Vancouver megacity on the west coast of North America is a truly gigantic space which Shepard will    visit before and after the Reapers take it apart."

"If you Google Map Vancouver the layout is pretty much the exact same as our map" says Level Artist Don Arceta. "Geographically it's very true to the real world"

[magazine goes on about the "new found focus on realism and utility giving spaces a history and a reason for being"]

"You play a game like Gears or War and they just have sandbags everywhere, and we really don't want to do that. We really want to get away from arbitrary things placed just for the people workingthere, and we're just trying to really make sense of these spaces"
"We try to design the arhitecture first before we blow it up" says Arceta.  "Like, really thinking about how did they actually design this building, and does it function well?"

BIG LEVELS:
"These spaces large enough to accommodate a six hundred foot Reaper bossfight, and a fifty foot Cerberus Atlas mech Shepard himself pilots later in the game."

"Overand over Bioware's team mention the scale of ME3 - every fight every enemy and every space is bigger than anything you've ever seen rendered in Mass Effect - or by the Unreal Engine - before"

LEVEL VARIETY

-More varied and unpredictable:
"You could always tell when a fight was coming" says Hudson about ME2 "You would walk iunto a room filled with low cover and before we could get dramatic about it you already knew a fight was coming.  So now we're
building environments that don't have crates and sandbags and that kind of cover; we have environments that have natural opportunities to take cover.  And it helps that Shepard can climb and fall and SWAT turn and leaps across gaps and stuff like that.  It allows you to look around your environment and solve problems in that space and makes combat less predictable"

"I think Lair of the Shadow Broker is a good look at how we design levels now" says Hudson [...] "It's all about sudden shifts in the action. There's a section on Earth where you're running a narrow walkway and there's a war going on all around you and a ship is in the distance. Suddenly its nuclear core blows up and its suchs a shockwave that it knocks you off the walkway and you end up sliding down the glass face of a knocked over high-rise and then you kind of roll and catch yourself and all that happens in a moment of gameplay.  You have control thoughout and that's when you'll realise annything could happen at any time"

ENEMIES
"We definitely want you to feel that the enemies you're fighting are more complex, that they have multiple behaviors and that they're reacting to whats going on" says Lead Gameplay Designer, Christina Norman. "With ME2 we made each enemy as anindividual. Now we look at enemies as a force, with each of them having rols and capabilities.  Its giving our level designers and combat designers a lot more opportunity to create really interesting combat, not with heavy scripting, but by combining these pieces that work together in really new and interesting ways"


Asari and Rachni Husks...
"The Husks in the first and second game were humans that had been converted by Reaper technology" Hudson explains. " Now you're gonna see all the different races in the galaxy converted by that technology - the Asari, the Rachni - all mashed together by the Reapers"


IMPORTS
They have a big spreadsheet...                                                                                                                   

"Whether you killed or saved Wrex...the Rachni Queen decision...the council..." ]"If you have the opportunity to
import a saved game then there is a lot of texture to the way that shapes your story.  Players have made a lot of choices along the way.  We have a big spreadsheet"


FOR NEW PLAYERS
Similar to what PS3 owners got for ME2...BUT:                                                                                                
"It might not be comic style, but we'll do something in the same style to recap the story", says Hudson. "It's essentially a really fancy save game generator

REWARD FOR LOYAL FANS?
"Absolutely," he says. "Definitely.  The challenge is to make the game better than ever before, to make it a great entry point for new players, and to make it the ending fans deserve.  It's about making sure it starts the way a
great story should start versus just being a continuation. And thats tough becaus there is no canon except for what the player has chosen. In the end, its their game".

END.

I could only stay away from this thread for so long, seriously you guys scare me.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"These spaces large enough to accommodate a six hundred foot Reaper bossfight, and a fifty foot Cerberus Atlas mech Shepard himself pilots later in the game."





ALL OF MY FUCKING MONEY.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2011)

SPOILERS.. spoilers everywhere! Must resist! Must NOT READ. 


Just take ALL OF MY MONEY!


----------



## stavrakas (May 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> SHEPARD IS MORE AGILE
> "As Shepard you're more agile than ever before" Hudson continues. "You're falling, climbing, jumping, rolling between cover, SWAT turning, you can melee and grab enemies over cover objects... there's a new heavy melee
> attack for every class. You just feel way more mobile..."



Yes please, combat's gonna be even more awesome  This reminds me a bit of Uncharted 2 combat (which is a very good thing).


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2011)

> "The Normandy drops yellow, white, and black in favour of *red, white and blue* following its Alliance refit."



After reading that whole thing this is what got me the most excited.  I love that color combination it's what I have as my armor color in ME2. Fucking _GLORIOUS_. I hope they keep the same color customization like in ME2 for ME3.


----------



## Nightblade (May 11, 2011)

Normandy SR AMERI fucking CA.


----------



## ichigeau (May 11, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Normandy SR AMERI fucking CA.



the normady is based on turian technology 
half human half turian, but they hide it (remember when you said it to the reporter ?)

i mean if you didin't punched her


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Normandy SR AMERI fucking CA.



America was hardly the first country to ever use red, white and blue. 

In fact, the most prolific red, white and blue flag is probably Russia.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> the normady is based on turian technology
> half human half turian, but they hide it (remember when you said it to the reporter ?)
> 
> i mean if you didin't punched her



It used technology from multiple races, as I recall.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 11, 2011)

Apparently there's not really a 50 ft robot, I'm disappoint


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2011)

^ But there will be space battles.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 11, 2011)

I hope we can get some elements of GTA in it, i.e running up to random people and punching them like a boss


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2011)

^ lol Never. 

I'm starting to think ME3 is gonna be like MGS4 with all that 50ft mech fight. Kinda like the Rex and Ray fight. Lets hope Bioware can make good vehicle control this time. Anyways, I don't really have high hopes for this.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I hope we can get some elements of GTA in it, i.e running up to random people and punching them like a boss



So, you hope that they ruin the game?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

AMERICA FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So, you hope that they ruin the game?



well no but renegade should allow you to be a dick to the whole populace 



The Boss said:


> ^ lol Never.
> 
> I'm starting to think ME3 is gonna be like MGS4 with all that 50ft mech fight. Kinda like the Rex and Ray fight. Lets hope Bioware can make good vehicle control this time. Anyways, I don't really have high hopes for this.




I can see it now, 

get in awesome mech , prepare for epic showdown

mako handling


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Mako handling? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ichigeau (May 11, 2011)

why people complain about how hard the mako was to drive ?
i heard it was a pain on the pc, but i never got problems with the joystick on the 360, you just have to get used to it and after 2 or 5 minutes your in buisness 




Dr.Douchebag said:


> I hope we can get some elements of GTA in it, i.e running up to random people and punching them like a boss



well like in ME1 you could run over those giant geth and they goes around like ragdoll, that was fun


----------



## KLoWn (May 11, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> why people complain about how hard the mako was to drive ?
> i heard it was a pain on the pc, but i never got problems with the joystick on the 360, you just have to get used to it and after 2 or 5 minutes your in buisness


Are you kidding? It was like driving a ballon on wheels, with the steering wheel taken away from you.
I fokken HATED driving that shit, worst thing ever, almost killed the game for me.

Don't even get me started on the planets which surfaces pretty much soley consisted of the grand fuckin canyon, yeah that was a pleasant experience, trying to drive up a mountain side only to lose momentum right before you reach the top, and spending 3 minutes on the same spot just hitting the gas, but no, you're just fighting the inevitable, you're going to slide down and bounce down the mountain like a fuckin ragdoll, then you punch the 360 in the face, try again, and hope gravity will be on your side.

All that car needed was a trollface and it's design would be complete.


*TL;DR:* I hope someone drives the Mako into a black hole.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I can see it now,
> 
> get in awesome mech , prepare for epic showdown
> 
> mako handling


It would go down as one of the worst part in gaming history.  



ichigeau said:


> why people complain about how hard the mako was to drive ?
> i heard it was a pain on the pc, but i never got problems with the joystick on the 360, you just have to get used to it and after 2 or 5 minutes your in buisness


I agree, it's decent on 360 once you know what to do, but on PC... it's unbearable. I did the Feros quest first..... nightmare mode activated. Anyways, I was glad I got that over with, but then I remember the Mako was mandatory in the main quest. lol NOPE.


----------



## Jena (May 11, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Are you kidding? It was like driving a ballon on wheels, with the steering wheel taken away from you.
> I fokken HATED driving that shit, worst thing ever, almost killed the game for me.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the planets which surfaces pretty much soley consisted of the grand fuckin canyon, yeah that was a pleasant experience, trying to drive up a mountain side only to lose momentum right before you reach the top, and spending 3 minutes on the same spot just hitting the gas, but no, you're just fighting the inevitable, you're going to slide down and bounce down the mountain like a fuckin ragdoll, then you punch the 360 in the face, try again, and hope gravity will be on your side.
> ...




Oh god, my sides hurt.

I commend you.


----------



## Fiona (May 11, 2011)

God dammit casey hudson!  


JUST TAKE ALL MY MONEY AND GIVE ME GAME!!!!!  




> Are you kidding? It was like driving a ballon on wheels, with the steering wheel taken away from you.
> I fokken HATED driving that shit, worst thing ever, almost killed the game for me.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the planets which surfaces pretty much soley consisted of the grand fuckin canyon, yeah that was a pleasant experience, trying to drive up a mountain side only to lose momentum right before you reach the top, and spending 3 minutes on the same spot just hitting the gas, but no, you're just fighting the inevitable, you're going to slide down and bounce down the mountain like a fuckin ragdoll, then you punch the 360 in the face, try again, and hope gravity will be on your side.
> ...



This 

Fucking this 




p.s. Thank you for spoilers Firehawk


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Whenever I want to replay ME1 the first that comes to mind: Mako... 


It still haunts me to this day.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2011)

Casey Hudson is just a producer. 

Talk to Christina Norman. She's the senior designer.

Also the Mako would've been slightly tolerable if the terrain wasn't like a troubled child on crack.


----------



## Fiona (May 11, 2011)

ME1 would have epic replay value thanks to the complex decision making engine and the way that you follow your distinct character throughout 3 games.  


BUt for the love of god, the mako makes you not wanna play. 



I wanna see more side quests like we saw in ME1, minus the absurd terrain crossing clusterfuck machine of absolute fail that makes me hate gravity and physics so much i wannna dig up Isaac Newton and beligerently abuse his spinal column

I wanna land on the planet, explore the buildings, kill random mercenaries.


You know what i mean?


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

A mod that removes the Mako. I would love the guy whoever would do that.


----------



## Fiona (May 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> *Casey Hudson is just a producer*.
> 
> Talk to Christina Norman. She's the senior designer.
> 
> Also the Mako would've been slightly tolerable if the terrain wasn't like a troubled child on crack.




Bitch has access though


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Bitch has access though



But he doesn't make design decisions, he just approves, so he's hardly the person to give your money to or thank. 

Also, ME1's bullcrap side-errands were so tedious when you realize (which only takes a few minutes) that every warehouse is exactly the same (a failing of DAII, as well).


----------



## Fiona (May 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> But he doesn't make design decisions, he just approves, so he's hardly the person to give your money to or thank.
> 
> Also, ME1's bullcrap side-errands were so tedious when you realize (which only takes a few minutes) that every warehouse is exactly the same (a failing of DAII, as well).



*sounds of the crushing of fun gaming memories with hard reality*


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

The problem with DA2 is that the main quest is in those same warehouses, unlike ME1


----------



## Wan (May 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm fed up with the untagged spoilers in this thread.  Adios, see you all when the game comes out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2011)

> "The Normandy drops yellow, white, and black in favour of red, white and blue following its Alliance refit."



what awful colours too choose from


----------



## Raging Bird (May 12, 2011)

All of this sounds cool but there's just something missing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shair'a :ho


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 12, 2011)

wow..I'm in love with mass effect 2..

guess what happened? my PS3 broke down last night..for the 1st time since I bought it..Now I have to wait til some Maintenance Direct guys come and repair it, apparently it's gonna take 3 or 4 weeks..and I was really enjoying the game..

it just stopped reading discs.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Oh hey, cover/mantle will have a different button for max effectiveness!  Joy! Also, digging the description of nuJack.

I know all old news, but just finally sitting down on it as I've been busy.  Thane's return is good, too.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Poor Kotaku. Always last on the bus.


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

I'm installing Zaed, Kasumi, Overlord and some other DLC's I never had for the PC today.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

The DLC's are good, you'll enjoy them. 

I enjoyed overlord the most myself


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Shadow Broker is without a doubt the best one, but all of them are pretty good (I'd not really say Zaeed's but that typically comes free with the Cerberus pass as I recall, anyway).


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Zaeed's was pretty abysmal yeah. 

i liked overlord the most because of the ending. It was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

I agree Overlord had a great ending. Very nice twist and was a pretty creepy story overall when it came right down to it. Though the Shadow Broker ending was great as well, in my opinion...


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Liara becoming the Shadow Broker, and the actual boss fight made up for the lackluster boss fights of the main game.


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

Speaking of bosses, will there be more in ME3 besides the reapers?


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

The Illusive Man in a fifty foot mech.

Srsly though, I don't know.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I agree Overlord had a great ending. Very nice twist and was a pretty creepy story overall when it came right down to it. Though the Shadow Broker ending was great as well, in my opinion...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I had already been spoiled about the ending and i was getting pretty jaded of ME2 when i played the shadow broker but the fight was good yeah

Hoping to see more of those in ME3. Especially the last fight since ME2's was so poor.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Just to post something relevant:



			
				Christina Norman via Twitter said:
			
		

> Ok all you RPG nerds, today I redid all the xp tables, and plotted the leveling curve. Got my old school D&D nerd on!


----------



## Jena (May 12, 2011)

I was flipping through channels today, and ended up on PBS. They were playing one of their trademark dry-as-hell documentaries on some war (complete with violin music and slow zooms on sepia photos). But the narrator was MARTIN SHEEN.

So, of course, I watched it whilst pretending it was the Illusive Man. And I knew that this news was so shocking and interesting that I had to type it out and share it with you all.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2011)

Jena, you're the best.


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

I think ME2 doesn't want me to play. You know the room you have to clear after you first meat Mordin? It took me about half an hour to an hour doing that. 

1. First time I died because a Krogan was right in my face and I got caught in an inescapable flamethrower / shotgun combo because Krogans are ninjas.
2. I get stuck above an object after killing everyone, didn't quicksave.
3. Game bugged out on me when I was almost done with the fight. First time it ever happened to me. 
4. I alt-tab out and couldn't open ME2 again halfway through the gun fight.
5. It took ME2 about 5 minutes to get to the Main Menu. The hell?

I have deduced that ME2 now hates me.


----------



## Jena (May 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Jena, you're the best.



                       .


----------



## Overwatch (May 13, 2011)

Let's just hope they don't pull the indoctrination card on TIM in order to justify the hunt for Shepard.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think ME2 doesn't want me to play. You know the room you have to clear after you first meat Mordin? It took me about half an hour to an hour doing that.
> 
> 1. First time I died because a Krogan was right in my face and I got caught in an inescapable flamethrower / shotgun combo because Krogans are ninjas.
> 2. I get stuck above an object after killing everyone, didn't quicksave.
> ...



*gazes into crystal ball* ME2 is not in your future 

DONT PLAY THE GAME. the fabric of space time will warp out and galactus will lean out of your moniter and bitch slap you. 

p.s. sorry, its late and im bored :WOW


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Let's just hope they don't pull the indoctrination card on TIM in order to justify the hunt for Shepard.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they already said Cerberus is working _WITH _the reapers. 

Like how Saren was influence by the Reapers, same thing with TIM.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 13, 2011)

Well TIM's eyes....

Just wanted to clarify something about indoctrination, is it that the person does not know what is happening to them and becomes brainwashed /manipulated without them knowing. Or do they know and feel the reaper presence and are unable to stop/resist it?


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

^ I think it might be both because Saren was brainwashed/manipulated without him knowing, yet he could feel the reapers presence and is unable to stop/resist it. The manipulated lead Saren to belive he wasn't being manipulatedby the reapers. Shit's deep yo. 

Kinda like if you read the 3rd Book, Gleason was infuse with reaper tech, he can feel them but is unable to resist them.... yeah something like that.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Indoctrination within an indoctrination.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

> Hey Infiltrator players, what powers do you want/things you want improved for the Infiltrator class in #ME3? I'd love to hear your thoughts!



From Manveer Heir (designer for ME)'s Twitter, @manveerheir

Try dropping him a line and see what happens.  I told him I wanted something like Kasumi's Flashbang Grenades, or something to stun, to go in line with being able to get some distance to snipe (or pull off an assassination). Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Jena (May 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Indoctrination within an indoctrination.



It's called shared indoctrination!
BWOOOOONG




Yeah, sorry, I just watched that movie last night for the hundredth time.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 13, 2011)

In order to get the Infiltrator/Upgrade bonuses for headshots against Scions, do you have to shoot the little head to the side or can you just shoot the bulging mass near the top?


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Fairly sure you have to shoot the little head.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

scions are a pain, but you still shoot them in the head


----------



## Jena (May 14, 2011)

I don't know if this has been shared already or not, but it made me laugh.


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2011)

I'm quite curious as to how Shep is ultimately going to kill the shit out of all the Reapers; who knows, maybe he'll teleport all of them to the center of the quasar or something.





Jena said:


> I don't know if this has been shared already or not, but it made me laugh.


The Legion fb chat personnel was a nice touch.


----------



## Fiona (May 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't know if this has been shared already or not, but it made me laugh.





Best Ever!  


The Mordin Post is what did it for me : 

"DAT ASS, Further observation required"


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

Pokes 
Harbinger: I KNOW YOU FEEL THIS


----------



## KLoWn (May 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't know if this has been shared already or not, but it made me laugh.


Too awesome


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Too awesome



Hahaha..


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

At least Zaeed finally served some purpose.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2011)

TDM said:


> I'm quite curious as to how Shep is ultimately going to kill the shit out of all the Reapers; who knows, maybe he'll teleport all of them to the center of the quasar or something.



5 bucks says they'll use relays to destroy the reapers. :ho


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Five bucks says they'll use Garrus.


----------



## KLoWn (May 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> 5 bucks says they'll use relays to destroy the reapers. :ho





Damon Baird said:


> Five bucks says they'll use Garrus.


Well obviously he needs to calibrate the relays before they can be used, so you're both right


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

5 bucks they use Wrex and Grunt in a combo to tear out a reaper from the inside out, then jump to the next reaper and continue their combo chain


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Wrex + Garrus Fastball Combo?

Colossus and Wolverine, eat your heart out.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 14, 2011)

Never played  a Mass Effect game before. What's the story line like. Might consider getting the first 2.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

scifi, go to wiki and read it then play both games 

too much awesomeness to describe xD


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Sci-fi in the synthetics vs organics mold, blah blah; if you are a story-driven gamer its worth a spin as a series.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Never played  a Mass Effect game before. What's the story line like. Might consider getting the first 2.



I had never played any game of the series, recently bought mass effect 2(like 4 days ago)..Got addicted and fell in love..put so many straight hours gaming, my PS3 broke down for the 1st time since I bought it..Now I have to wait nearly a month so I can get it fixed but I can't take the '_I wanna finish/play that game_' thought out of my mind.


----------



## Axl Low (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Just to post something relevant:



OMFG 
GOD YES
D&D LEVEL SCALING
YES YES YES


PLEASE LET THERE BE A ROLLING 20's JOKE
PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## Axl Low (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> From Manveer Heir (designer for ME)'s Twitter, @manveerheir
> 
> Try dropping him a line and see what happens.  I told him I wanted something like Kasumi's Flashbang Grenades, or something to stun, to go in line with being able to get some distance to snipe (or pull off an assassination). Can't hurt to ask.



Give the infiltrator vanguard charge 

hmmm

How about the infiltrator get silenced weapons? 
Or a hologram decoy?


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 15, 2011)

So they delayed the game to make it even more of a dating sim? But now Garrus can be a gay love interest. Are we to expect rivalry points if we chose not to use [HEART] option during a conversation?

I can see it now.

"BUT KAIDAN, I DON'T WANT TO HAVE YOUR DICK IN MY ASS."

*Kaidan disapproves -50*


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Wrex will definitely throw Garrus at the Reapers to destroy them. I heard it from Casey Hudson himself.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Casey lies.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> From Manveer Heir (designer for ME)'s Twitter, @manveerheir
> 
> Try dropping him a line and see what happens.  I told him I wanted something like Kasumi's Flashbang Grenades, or something to stun, to go in line with being able to get some distance to snipe (or pull off an assassination). Can't hurt to ask.


allow the infiltrator to sneak up behind someone use his tech arm and kill them with it. if he succeeds, he gets to activate his invisibility again quickly after that


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

That would be insanely bad and overpowered.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2011)

not really since you have kasumi doing it anyways


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Kasumi'a acts as a teleport. She disappears, goes in, hits (not kills) and comes out. And the huge cool down.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2011)

she's got a 80% cd reduction if she kills someone, that is not a huge cool down, especially if you max out her other cd reduction. she can rapid kill a lot of things with her move

i want that feeling from halo 1 when you sneak up on sleeping enemies, or enemies unaware of you and you 1 shot them to death with a melee attack 

that was the best feeling to succeed in a sneak up melee 

they should make the melee sneak up attack for infiltrator be a cut throat knife attack with yellow tech glowy thing


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

So you want ME to be Halo?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2011)

Could just borrow from Fallout 3 and have crits and sneak attacks automatic crits.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> So they delayed the game to make it even more of a dating sim? But now Garrus can be a gay love interest. Are we to expect rivalry points if we chose not to use [HEART] option during a conversation?
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> ...




..... no .. NOT THIS SHIT ANDERS ALL OVER AGAIN. 


If Kaidan is gay... son I am disappointed.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ..... no .. NOT THIS SHIT ANDERS ALL OVER AGAIN.
> 
> 
> If Kaidan is gay... son I am disappointed.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> So they delayed the game to make it even more of a dating sim? But now Garrus can be a gay love interest. Are we to expect rivalry points if we chose not to use [HEART] option during a conversation?
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> ...



Combined with an announcement that says there will be no new romance options, this scares me.

Bioware is going to potentially ruin some of the characters we love. That means that Garrus, Kaidan, and Thane will probably be trying to take turns jumping on Male Shep's funstick without much provocation.

I'm going to be really pissed off if, after two games of being bros with Garrus, that he suddenly turns around one day and acts really awkward. I mean he already barely considered sleeping with a human anyway.

Just. Ugh. I fear another Anders.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Don't worry,maybe with that move they will finally give Cart-..err..Kaidan a thing that he always seemed to lack.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Personality!






But it's hilarious.

Right now,after the whole DA2 debacle,the future of BioWare is under scrutiny.

They have two chances to make it right.

TOR and ME3..

And they are turning the "romance" elements present in the series into overdrive (and invalidating characters and their personalities all for the sake of..what exactly?).

Lol at the date sim..


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> Just. Ugh. I fear another Anders.



Bioware is going to break my heart if they turn Kaidan gay.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2011)

Gay alien sex?

Fox News is going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Only with BioWare fans can gay = evil. 

That and Westboro.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Bioware is going to break my heart if they turn Kaidan gay.



Kaidan-"Shepard,I always wondered how stiff is your joystick!"

Shepard- "Well,come here you little biotic slut and I shall show you!"


Cue elevator music for the love scene!

Chika bow wow..




> Only with BioWare fans can gay = evil.
> 
> That and Westboro.



Oh please.

I hoped nobody would have pulled this card.

It's evil because it's stupid and it's stupid because it goes against the established personalities of the characters.

It is as bad as Ashley suddenly being fine with being part of a threesome with Shepard and Liara.

But I suppose that it is easier for BioWare to write bisexual characters in order to actually avoid writing for a damn..


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Don't worry,maybe with that move they will finally give Cart-..err..Kaidan a thing that he always seemed to lack.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He is fine the way he is.  Making him gay is just.... 




My body is not ready.. my body cannot handle this. ;_;


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Kaidan-"Shepard,I always wondered how stiff is your joystick!"
> 
> Shepard- "Well,come here you little biotic slut and I shall show you!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Only with BioWare fans can gay = evil.
> 
> That and Westboro.



It's not evil, it's just derailing a character that has been shown, in two games at this point, to be straight.

The only characters I've really picked up on being possibly gay/bi was Jack and MAYBE Mordin because of one comment. POSSIBLY Tali for the way she stumbles over her words when talking to Femshep, but I think Tali is just Shepardsexual.

I think it damages the gay/bi community more to have everyone in the story suddenly bi than not having any at all. That would imply that being homosexual/bisexual is a 'choice' and everyone can be attracted to any type of genitals at any time, and I know that's not the impression they want.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> It's not evil, it's just derailing a character that has been shown, in two games at this point, to be straight.
> 
> The only characters I've really picked up on being possibly gay was Jack and MAYBE Mordin because of one comment. POSSIBLY Tali for the way she stumbles over her words when talking to Femshep, but I think Tali is just Shepardsexual.
> 
> I think it damages the gay community more to have everyone in the story suddenly gay than not having any at all. That would imply that being homosexual is a 'choice' and everyone can be attracted to any type of genitals at any time, and I know that's not the impression they want.



Yep this.

It's not about characters being believable gay as much as making everybody bisexual because,hey,the fans all love certain characters and they wanted to do this and that and scat'n shit with them so they said "fuck it" and made everybody  like everybody,with no attention to their characters.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2011)

TaliXFemShep


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> It's not evil, it's just derailing a character that has been shown, in two games at this point, to be straight.
> 
> The only characters I've really picked up on being possibly gay/bi was Jack and MAYBE Mordin because of one comment. POSSIBLY Tali for the way she stumbles over her words when talking to Femshep, but I think Tali is just Shepardsexual.
> 
> I think it damages the gay/bi community more to have everyone in the story suddenly bi than not having any at all. That would imply that being homosexual/bisexual is a 'choice' and everyone can be attracted to any type of genitals at any time, and I know that's not the impression they want.



Pull the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

What "damages the gay community" is people presuming to know who and what acts gay or not, knowing who's gay and who isn't when they couldn't possibly know that, and assuming that being gay ruins the character (right... because Anders being GAY was what ruined his character... not being a sociopath).

And of course because people will hang on to this one factor and relate it to DAII (even though it's completely different development and writing teams here - Gaider wishes he had ME-quality work) and assume "now ME is an orgy," they're ignoring all the other comments about what's being added or changed that could be considered _good news_.

But no. By all means. Let's continue with "Gay? RUINED FOREVER!"


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> TaliXFemShep



Are ya one of dem,whatcha callem..Talimancers? 

Just wanted to know for my own safety.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2011)

Talimancer?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Tali? Lesbian? RUINED FOREVER.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Talimancer?



The poop talkers.

Trust me,it's better if you don't know.



Damon Baird said:


> Tali? Lesbian? RUINED FOREVER.




Yep,because protesting against character derailment is the same as homophobia.

Yep.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2011)

Commander, you've received a new message at your private terminal.


----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What "damages the gay community" is people presuming to know who and what acts gay or not, knowing who's gay and who isn't when they couldn't possibly know that, and assuming that being gay ruins the character (right... because Anders being GAY was what ruined his character... not being a sociopath).
> 
> And of course because people will hang on to this one factor and relate it to DAII (even though it's completely different development and writing teams here - Gaider wishes he had ME-quality work) and assume "now ME is an orgy," they're ignoring all the other comments about what's being added or changed that could be considered _good news_.
> 
> But no. By all means. Let's continue with "Gay? RUINED FOREVER!"



I think I'm more or less afraid of the fact that Bioware doesn't transition you subtly into a romance plot. This is one of the issues with Anders.

As Femshep, it's REALLY hard not to flirt with Jacob when you talk to him. Liara is probably the best example from the first game. You check up on her a couple times and suddenly you're in a relationship.

I'm one of those people who runs around the entire ship every time I complete a mission to see what everyone has to say. I've accidentally locked myself into a relationship with Jack without meaning to just because I was being nice to her. I do not want Garrus jumping on my crotch because we're bro-ing it up. I don't want to be trapped into suddenly leading him on and ending up in a relationship with him that I never intended.

I don't want to have to be CAREFUL about sleeping with everyone on my goddamn ship. D:


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Mordin? Gay? He never _once_ acted gay.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Tali? Lesbian? RUINED FOREVER.



I don't think you understand.. this is like having a relationship with a guy and then suddenly you find out he's Bi. Maybe it's different from a guys point of view, but if I were to date a guy and find out he's Bi after dating him... it can ruin the relationship.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Mordin? Gay? He never _once_ acted gay.



It's still funny as hell with the DA: Origins joke..


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I think I'm more or less afraid of the fact that Bioware doesn't transition you subtly into a romance plot. This is one of the issues with Anders.
> 
> As Femshep, it's REALLY hard not to flirt with Jacob when you talk to him. Liara is probably the best example from the first game. You check up on her a couple times and suddenly you're in a relationship.
> 
> ...



I don't know what you did wrong but in all my playthroughs, I didn't "accidentally" wind up in a relationship with anyone as in both games they make it abundantly clear and in ME1 they even blandly and bluntly ask you about your feelings (namely Kaidan) and it's easy to see the "No thanks" approach which then has no future effect on interactions.

Nevermind that, since everyone is inanely comparing it again to DAII, they implemted clear indicators (specific options) between friendly replies and romantic replies. Since everyone thinks DAII's team seems to be working the game, then I'll throw that out there.

Also again, if people didn't hang up on that comment they could've seen Hudson talking about also expanding the regular comrade/friend relations beyond what they were. He specifically mentioned more moments such as the friendly drink with Chakwas, citing they want to do more scenes like that with team members. Logically you'd have to separate those from the romantic relations.

Add to the fact that since most people will be carrying over romances I can't see how any additions will affect most people except those that want to be sleazes. If you're already in a relationship with Tali, do people honestly believe they'd make it like "You talked to Kaidan three times. You just banged him. Tali's gonna be pissed, bro!"?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't think you understand.. this is like having a relationship with a guy and then suddenly you find out he's Bi. Maybe it's different from a guys point of view, but if I were to date a guy and find out he's Bi after dating him... it can ruin the relationship.



I understand completely, and I've been in the situation where it turns into "Wait, you're bi? Ew. /heartbreak" and it's idiotic. It's something that shouldn't matter - sexual preference shouldn't mean jack in that situation since it's not affecting the relationship directly. Unless it bothers someone THAT much that, "Checking out other girls is okay... BUT GUYS? Ewno." Being "gay" doesn't affect a personality (except in the homophobic homosexuals), and it's not like it'll be likely that Kaidan will be asking Wrex if his schlong is really as big as a Thresher Maw in front of FemmeShep.


----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

I don't see why not. Liara boarded the ship for two seconds and Ashley was already getting up in arms about whether or not you wanted her.

And yeah, apparently I got locked into a relationship with Jack. I only noticed because when I tried to pursue Tali, she was like 'Uh, might wanna tell Jack to gtfo then.'

I trust Bioware, and honestly, DA 2 was the one shit stain on their list of awesome games, but I don't want them bending the sexuality of everyone on board suddenly. To me, that's an immersion breaker. Not because I have anything against the bi/gay community, only because it looks like the Normandy's crew is now being written by fanfiction writers.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2011)

Oh god Wrex and MaleShep


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Ashley's just a cunt anyways. She gets up in arms when you're a female pursuing Liara.

I can't help but laugh since most people, at first, were struggling with how to get into a relationship with Jack because they didn't know hers takes the longest and very specific responses (not Mr. Nice Guy all the time). Not to mention, need to do her loyalty first as with everyone.

Though all of DAII's questionable faults aside, did Fenris being gay that was never mentioned unless you actually pursue a gay relationship really break immersion? Merrill? I won't say Anders because he's fucked all around (though his was designed specifically that when pursued in a female relationship, he was straight but in a gay relationship, he's gay so it's different in varying games) and Isabela would fuck anything with a hole or something sticking out. But will it really affect something that much when nine times out of ten the sexuality won't even come out? And again, sexuality doesn't affect personality (naturally).

If people are really going to be sitting there thinking "Garrus likes the cock. He hasn't said it, but my mind knows it. I just can't brofist him anymore. It's not the same." then I guess it's their right. But no one I want to associate with.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I understand completely, and I've been in the situation where it turns into "Wait, you're bi? Ew. /heartbreak" and it's idiotic. It's something that shouldn't matter - sexual preference shouldn't mean jack in that situation since it's not affecting the relationship directly. Unless it bothers someone THAT much that, "Checking out other girls is okay... BUT GUYS? Ewno." Being "gay" doesn't affect a personality (except in the homophobic homosexuals), and it's not like it'll be likely that Kaidan will be asking Wrex if his schlong is really as big as a Thresher Maw in front of FemmeShep.



Eh, I think I'm just more strict with it. If I had friends who I though were straight and were actually Bi, I don't really care, its cool. But if I'm romantically involve with someone and find out they're Bi... then yeah... it can break the relationship for me. Sure, they will be the same person but it wont be the same.


----------



## Alien (May 15, 2011)

I don't care about this tbh as long as the characters don't start acting differently all of a sudden. (which they won't)

I'd never go M/M or F/F myself but it's nice that the people who do wish to do so have more options now i guess.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Not that anyone really cares in lieu of the recent tragedy, but...



			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> @Jexx21 Good point. Peope liked the friendly drink with Chakwas in #ME2, and we're doing more of that type of thing for #ME3





			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> @there761 #ME3 writing team has some great ideas for breaking the mold on char. interactions, which should add to non romance relationship.





			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> @Sheldon237 @TheDdevil I'm confident that our writing team will handle LI's in #ME3 with sophistication and preserve character continuity.



Also sounds like removable helmets will be present. One good thing DAII did.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 15, 2011)

One moment Garrus is a bro, next thing you know he is suggesting we should go out for some... coffee.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

Good thing the removable helmet is there with stat benefits still occurring. I never liked using helmets in ME because it covers the face.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> One moment Garrus is a bro, next thing you know he is suggesting we should go out for some... calibration.



Fix'd for you.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Anders never even once hinted to being gay in Awakenings(besides his love for cats??) 

Fenris and Merill being gay made no sense. I bet they will make Varric gay too. I feel like Bioware is just trying to push boundaries or please every shipper. It's stupid.

If they make Garrus or Wrex gay, I will......I will......I will probably still pay all of mah money.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So you want ME to be Halo?


no, i don't want it to be totally halo, but halo 1 had this fun element in it for sneaking up on unsuspecting enemies and as an infiltrator i want such element in my game play.

i don't want to just be able to go invisible and snipe them from far away. i want to be able to go invisible go melee them and sneak kill them. 

melee dmg in me1, 2 is too low for that to be pulled off.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Same, Awesome. 

Only one I ever wore was the visor. I didn't even use Terminus or Cerberus or Collector armor because of the helmets. It's annoying.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Terminus helm was the only reason to wear Terminus Armor.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

The only one I've *ever* used is the visor. 5% (or 10%) bonus to headshot damage? Hell yea.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

From now on all gay males must wear assless chaps and all lesbians must have short hair and wear flannel lumberjack shirts. You must also flirt with one member of the same sex a day, every day. New rule. If you don't, you can never be gay. Ever. It just wouldn't make sense then.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Anders never even once hinted to being gay in Awakenings(besides his love for cats??)
> 
> Fenris and Merill being gay made no sense. I bet they will make Varric gay too. I feel like Bioware is just trying to push boundaries or please every shipper. It's stupid.
> 
> If they make Garrus or Wrex gay, I will......I will......I will probably still pay all of mah money.



Exactly. :I 

I'm pretty fucking sure Kaidan is gonna be a bi option now. Even if he is, take... take all my money Bioware.  I like the game and it's characters to much to ditch the game at this point. Not that I was gonna ditch it if Kaidan was gay. lol Im just gonna ditch Kaidan. 

I think it would be lulzy if Wrex was gay.  If they turn Jacob gay he will probbaly get a few more fans. Who knows.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Kaiden being gay also doesn't make sense. I mean he is pretty fucked up, but I'm sure even he has his limits and wouldn't be Bi. 

I mean what would Bioware explain it as? He secretly loved getting beat on by his instructor and he wanted that Turian whips and chains fetish?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Why does being gay have to be a "fetish" and related to being "kinky"? Why does someone need to be traumatized and "fucked up" to be gay? Or am I the only one thinking rationally now?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 15, 2011)

Lol @ romance talk, the only important thing is whether teh Claymore Heavy Shotgun is returning


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Why does being gay have to be a "fetish" and related to being "kinky"? Why does someone need to be traumatized and "fucked up" to be gay? Or am I the only one thinking rationally now?


Because otherwise it wouldn't make sense. Never did Kaiden come on to Shepard in the past 2 Mass Effects, why would he now?

And how would you even have sex with Wrex? Crawl in his turtle shell and suck his weird turtle penis?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

So because he didn't fall in love with Shepard beforehand he must be fucked up, abused, and kinky to do so later?


----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

It just feels forced.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> It just feels forced.



My previous point stands, though - it won't weigh on most games as the topic probably won't even come up (does that then in retrospect mean Kaidan still isn't gay because he still doesn't say anything? Not saying Kaidan is the choice... just using it as an example since everyone else is). The only people that should worry about it being "forced" are the ones who got cheated out of a genuine romance previously, even though it was said it would still be based on how you interacted with them previously.

Regardless... is it feeling "forced" really excuse rationalizing it by saying that to be homosexual that clearly, you must be "fucked-up"? (As if I really need to clarify this, I'm not saying that you said that)


----------



## Alien (May 15, 2011)

turtle shell, turtle penis........

what the hell


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Maybe when maturity makes it's way back around, we can talk about them improving non-romance relationships. 

Probably not, though.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Kaidan never came off as gay for me, but if Bioware is gonna make him gay they better give a good reason and not some bullshit reason like Anders.  I hope they don't make Kaidan gay, but if they do... I hope they note it no matter what gender Shepard is. It would be worst if they did that whole this character will be gay or straight depending on Shep's gender like in DA2. That really rustles my jimmies. 



The World said:


> And how would you even have sex with Wrex? Crawl in his turtle shell and suck his weird turtle penis?


 wtf


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan never came off as gay for me, but if Bioware is gonna make him gay they better give a good reason and not some bullshit reason like Anders.  I hope they don't make Kaidan gay, but if they do... I hope they note it no matter what gender Shepard is. It would be worst if they did that whole this character will be gay if Shepard is male, and straight if Shepard is female like DA2. That really rustles my jimmies.



Why does everyone feel that it must be made abundantly clear that someone is gay or not? Or rather, that they have to "come off as gay"?

Am I going to need to start wearing some name tag now to indicate my preferences even when it's not relevant at all to what's going on?  Like the Scarlet Letter?

Also, I can see it now.

FemShep: What did you need, Kaidan? I need to go meet Garrus for some... calibrations.
Kaidan: Just thought you should know, I like the cock, too.
FemShep: That's, uh... nice?
Kaidan: Yeah... just needed to get it out there. I feel much better now that I got that sin off my chest!


----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

I'm just pointing out why it'll probably be met with alot of criticism, I don't think the character itself has to be fucked up. I wouldn't have an issue with this at all if it were new characters getting this treatment. We wouldn't have three games worth of history of quirks to draw from at that point.

 Sex and sexuality is a big deal to humans, obviously, whether it should be that way or not. I'm not saying it's logical, but hell, Mass Effect is one of the few games I know that have a sexual theme that is openly discussed in the world. I'd figure by now...well...these characters would have mentioned, or at least hinted at their varying sexualities, especially to the Commander that they trust with their lives.

Actually, now that I think about it, Kaidan and Thane would make sense. They were supposed to originally be bi options right? Technically that was supposed to be part of their background. So I concede, the only one that doesn't personally make sense to me is Garrus, because of his manly tales of reach and flexibility with kinky Turian women, and headbutting adventures with Femshep.

But in the end it doesn't really matter. I'm sticking with all of the romances I built anyway, unless Joker suddenly becomes an option...


----------



## Jena (May 15, 2011)

The World said:


> And how would you even have sex with Wrex? Crawl in his turtle shell and suck his weird turtle penis?


Thank you for that mental image. 


Damon Baird said:


> Maybe when maturity makes it's way back around, we can talk about them improving non-romance relationships.
> 
> Probably not, though.


HOMOSEXUAL LAWLZ PENIS GAY ROAR RAGE


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I'm just pointing out why it'll probably be met with alot of criticism, I don't think the character itself has to be fucked up. I wouldn't have an issue with this at all if it were new characters getting this treatment. We wouldn't have three games worth of history of quirks to draw from at that point.
> 
> Sex and sexuality is a big deal to humans, obviously, whether it should be that way or not. I'm not saying it's logical, but hell, Mass Effect is one of the few games I know that have a sexual theme that is openly discussed in the world. I'd figure by now...well...these characters would have mentioned, or at least hinted at their varying sexualities, especially to the Commander that they trust with their lives.
> 
> ...



The whole "has to be fucked up" thing wasn't so much in response to you but rather The World's revelation that apparently the ONLY way someone can be gay is if they're wrong, or abused. Not enough that gay males don't even get to illustrate that option in a video game but when they do, they're subjected to idiots who think "Clearly, there must be psychological trauma to have caused this!"

And last I had heard, yes, Thane was meant to be a bi option at first, and everyone in ME1 was bi at first. But it was deemed that people couldn't handle that gays exist so BioWare got scared and took it out.  Though through save edits people can still do a male/male Kaidan romance. Not sure about the Ashley female/female one, though.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Why does everyone feel that it must be made abundantly clear that someone is gay or not? Or rather, that they have to "come off as gay"?
> 
> Am I going to need to start wearing some name tag now to indicate my preferences even when it's not relevant at all to what's going on?  Like the Scarlet Letter?
> 
> ...





It only has to be clear if I'm interested in the guy. I think it's important in a romance relationship, but that's just me. Some people don't care, and that's ok too.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Thank you for that mental image.
> 
> HOMOSEXUAL LAWLZ PENIS GAY ROAR RAGE




Bobby: I'm thinking maybe it's time you make a call.
Dean: Why's it always gotta be me that makes a call? It's not like Cas lives in my ass, dude's busy!
Dean (turns around to see Castiel): Cas, get out of my ass!
Castiel: I was never in... your... *stare*


----------



## Fiona (May 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Thank you for that mental image.
> 
> HOMOSEXUAL LAWLZ PENIS GAY ROAR RAGE





Damon Baird said:


> Bobby: I'm thinking maybe it's time you make a call.
> Dean: Why's it always gotta be me that makes a call? It's not like Cas lives in my ass, dude's busy!
> Dean (turns around to see Castiel): Cas, get out of my ass!
> Castiel: I was never in... your... *stare*



I love NF


----------



## Jena (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Bobby: I'm thinking maybe it's time you make a call.
> Dean: Why's it always gotta be me that makes a call? It's not like Cas lives in my ass, dude's busy!
> Dean (turns around to see Castiel): Cas, get out of my ass!
> Castiel: I was never in... your... *stare*



See, this is just conformation that Dean tops. 



Hidan99 said:


> I love NF


This place is both great and frightening.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

So... no one else excited that they're putting work into non-romance relationships?


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

I do like that they're doing it Garrus. I can also see why people are against homosexuality in the characters. It doesn't really make sense story wise because they basically have to come out of the closet as bi in the last game of the trilogy. If they did it in ME1 or ME2 I wouldn't mind but JUST deciding to add it into the last game could really make them out of character. If they incorporate it right though and how it all plays out I guess I won't mind.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I do like that they're doing it Garrus. I can also see why people are against homosexuality in the characters. It doesn't really make sense story wise because they basically have to come out of the closet as bi in the last game of the trilogy. If they did it in ME1 or ME2 I wouldn't mind but JUST deciding to add it into the last game could really make them *out of character*. If they incorporate it right though and how it all plays out I guess I won't mind.



Which is again, what I don't understand. People are trying to characterize being gay when the only thing separating it is that they didn't fall for Shepard romantically at the time (even though as Heihachi and I discussed briefly, they were meant to when it came to Kaidan and Thane with males and Ashley with females. I thought I had heard Tali was considered a female option in ME2 as well, but not sure about that one).

In all cases, it was a last-minute decision since some of the stuff is still in the game so it's like... how can one really say it's so out of character when it was meant to be in the first place? I mean if you really think about it rationally, outside of game-specs standpoint, why would the relationship have to been established the first time just to "prove" or "validate" sexuality? And it's still actually being based on previous standards (I imagine the same standards that would've triggered the romance in them before it was ripped out).

Not to mention, aside from Tali and Garrus (Liara exempt since she's already an option), adding it to ME2 wouldn't have really affected things because you only saw Ashley or Kaidan for one scene (and if you were already in a romance, one e-mail). So it couldn't have made sense to add it then. And more along that line, if it would've been deemed rational to add the fact in in ME2 from characters based on ME2, why not characters from ME2 to ME3? I made that sound more complicated than it needed to be, but eh.

What do I know.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The whole "has to be fucked up" thing wasn't so much in response to you but rather The World's revelation that apparently the ONLY way someone can be gay is if they're wrong, or abused. Not enough that gay males don't even get to illustrate that option in a video game but when they do, they're subjected to idiots who think "Clearly, there must be psychological trauma to have caused this!"
> 
> And last I had heard, yes, Thane was meant to be a bi option at first, and everyone in ME1 was bi at first. But it was deemed that people couldn't handle that gays exist so BioWare got scared and took it out.  Though through save edits people can still do a male/male Kaidan romance. Not sure about the Ashley female/female one, though.



I only brought up the fucked up part because Kaiden had a fucked up past and Bioware would make some half ass reasoning as to why Kaiden would be gay when there was no clear indication that he was.

I guess I worded that wrong or whatever but I didn't mean you had to be fucked up to be gay.

There is also no reason for Kaiden to just suddenly come around to Shep in ME3 either. He showed no romantic interest towards MaleShep, and he already survived a Galaxy level end of the world threat with Shep so he had his chance to get close. What he needs 2 end of the world scenarios to just suddenly come out and say "Hey I've always loved you!"

I guess the point of my rant is, Bioware be damned with all this romantic crossover mishmash!


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

The World said:


> I only brought up the fucked up part because Kaiden had a fucked up past and Bioware would make some half ass reasoning as to why Kaiden would be gay when there was no clear indication that he was.
> *
> I guess I worded that wrong* or whatever but I didn't mean you had to be fucked up to be gay.



Yeah. You did.




> There is also no reason for Kaiden to just suddenly come around to Shep in ME3 either. He showed no romantic interest towards MaleShep, and he already survived a Galaxy level end of the world threat with Shep so he had his chance to get close. What he needs 2 end of the world scenarios to just suddenly come out and say "Hey I've always loved you!"



Or he could've been thinking professionally about "You know, hey, this is about saving the galaxy, not getting into someone's pants." Believe it or not, not everyone who gets into a relationship does so out of distress and over-the-top scenarios. Sometimes it comes from getting to know someone over time and doesn't happen over a day, a week, a month or even a year some times.




> I guess the point of my rant is, Bioware be damned with all this romantic crossover mishmash!



Damn BioWare for trying to appeal to other legitimate human beings, which they tried to do before but the populace and masses couldn't handle that different people exist in the world so they had to back out!


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

inb4 gay romance turns out to be Anderson.

Game of the Year.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 15, 2011)

My door's always open, Shepard.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

See? _Anderson_ showed "signs of being a gay."

It'll work.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

Anderson is a squad mate in ME3?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Damn BioWare for trying to appeal to other legitimate human beings, which they tried to do before but the populace and masses couldn't handle that different people exist in the world so they had to back out!



Yeah, it's stupid, trying to appease every yaoi shipper is sycophantic and condensing to people with actual taste.

Why they needed to add romantic possibilities for a raptor and a turtle is beyond me in the first place but hey now let's make them gay too!

I weep for humanity. 



Damon Baird said:


> inb4 gay romance turns out to be Anderson.
> 
> Game of the Year.



Anderson is the only I'd go gay for. 

Keith David /swoon.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

No. That's the beauty of it. 

(Well, I'm still holding out for Anderson being a squadmate ever since they showed him in some armor)


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah, it's stupid, trying to appease every yaoi shipper is sycophantic and condensing to people with actual taste.
> 
> Why they needed to add romantic possibilities for a raptor and a turtle is beyond me in the first place but hey now let's make them gay too!
> 
> I weep for humanity.



Oh, look, homosexuals didn't even make the list of "human beings."

Are the Jewish at least on there?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Oh, look, homosexuals didn't even make the list of "human beings."
> 
> Are the Jewish at least on there?



[Insert Jewish racist joke about money and greed] Are you appeased? 

*Note, this is what Bioware does for it's fans.*


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

You mean be bigots?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

No, to do whatever it takes to appease fans. 

DA2 failed with romances but at least the ME cast has tons of backstory to make up for that, they are also more likeable except Ashley


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

Ashley and Kaidan both suck. The only reason I'm even giving Kaidan a chance is some hope for character development and badassery that comes with being Spectre.


----------



## Heihachi (May 15, 2011)

The World said:


> No, to do whatever it takes to appease fans.
> 
> DA2 failed with romances but at least the ME cast has tons of backstory to make up for that, they are also more likeable except Ashley



I like to refer to her as 'The crater on Virmire'.


----------



## Jena (May 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah, it's stupid, trying to appease every yaoi shipper is sycophantic and condensing to people with actual taste.
> 
> Why they needed to add romantic possibilities for a raptor and a turtle is beyond me in the first place but hey now let's make them gay too!
> 
> I weep for humanity.



I hope you're not serious. If you are...


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I like to refer to her as 'The crater on Virmire'.



 I couldn't help but laugh out loud IRL. I wish we could go back to see what's left and she would be referred to as the bloodstain or shitstain on Virmire, but there is probably nothing left.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 16, 2011)

I just hope to god Hamburger helper isn't writing any characters this time 'round.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 16, 2011)

I've been gone for a while, so I haven't been able to check the forums.  Sounds like I missed out on a few good arguments.

Have they announced if there will be special editions yet?  I got a new job, so if they announce that there will be a super edition, then I'm ready to pre-order it.


----------



## Axl Low (May 16, 2011)

OH SHIT
Infiltrator might get a new hax battle field control ability


----------



## The World (May 16, 2011)

20 sec Stealth that never breaks?


----------



## Axl Low (May 16, 2011)

^Soooo Broken  

Actually the decoy/hologram thing might come to be a reality 
OMFG A SHEPARD IS OVER THERE
AND THERE
AND HERE TOO
AND OVER *HEADSHOT*
------

Garrus and Wrex are fine as straight.
And Grunt is pretty funny as he researches Asari Pornz 
Miranda was intended as bi but they cut it out last second. 

Hell Grunt watching porn probably makes comments about where the glass tank is and such


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've been gone for a while, so I haven't been able to check the forums.  Sounds like I missed out on a few good arguments.
> 
> Have they announced if there will be special editions yet?  I got a new job, so if they announce that there will be a super edition, then I'm ready to pre-order it.



They haven't announced any specific details yet but it sounds like there will be your regular special edition, and then some sort of "super special" edition that they said will test to see who the "true fans" or what not are. They related their "super special" edition to that of the Prestige Edition of Modern Warfare 2 (IE, what to expect in a way).


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Some of you may breathe a sigh of relief. Casey Hudson retracted a previous statement.

Not about homosexual/bisexual relations. About new LIs.



			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> Some game sites saying "previously straight chars now available for both m&f chars" not necessarily true. Will have some new LI's in #ME3


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2011)

I don't want anyone new... I want straight Kaidan.


----------



## Dionysus (May 16, 2011)

Is the ME3 team using trial balloons or some shit?

ME3 TO ALLOW SHEPARD TO FATHER CHILDREN OR BECOME PREGNANT

"Oh, it seems the majority of players don't seem to like this new development... well, let's change things up a bit. Evidently most players are squeamish at becoming parents, so..."

ME3 CHILDREN IN, BUT ABORTION AND ADOPTION ARE AVAILABLE

Maybe tweeting your brainstorming isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

I'm surprised, people are up Casey's ass yet they clearly missed this previous Tweet from almost a week ago as well:



> @JA9777 @skx23 #ME3 will have relationships with new characters and old friends, some of it romantic. Beyond that, spoiler territory!


----------



## Heihachi (May 16, 2011)

I don't care what's in that super special edition, I'm buying it to thank Bioware for giving me my favorite game ever.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I don't care what's in that super special edition, I'm buying it to thank Bioware for giving me my favorite game ever.



I care just to hype me up and motivate me more. That's how I feel now that Epic revealed what's in the Gears of War 3 Epic Edition. At first I was like, "That's going to be so fucking cool, Imma get it." Now it's like, "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. MUST HAVE. SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY, EPIC!"


----------



## Heihachi (May 16, 2011)

Well yeah, that's the obvious benefit. I know that, whatever it is, it's going to be Mass Effect merchandise, which I'm all over anyway.

Have they let out ANY hints as to what could be in it?


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> Well yeah, that's the obvious benefit. I know that, whatever it is, it's going to be Mass Effect merchandise, which I'm all over anyway.
> 
> Have they let out ANY hints as to what could be in it?



Not yet. I'm hoping for a showing at E3, but last I heard Casey and Christina say, the details are still being worked on.

Also, more quotes related to the previous topic that were stated BEFORE the "gay love options." And other interesting stuff. Since only the negative is being focused on.



> @LiquidMathew Don't believe everything you read in print (or online for that matter).





> @LiquidMathew We have some new (and unannounced) characters that will be cool and quite different from what we've done before.





> @jstarmin We were happy with the structure of #ME2 but we are adding a lot more depth and sophistication in gear, economy, etc. for #ME3





> @Sandtigress05 @yukidama Hair in previous ME games had limitations that we fixed for #ME3 . Check out Ash's new 'do for new shader tech.





> @SilentNukee You sure you want to see behind a quarian's mask?





> @SSJ_5 Well he did have a lot of calibrations to do. By #ME3 I'd think the SR2 is calibrated enough that he should have some spare time.





> @wiegiredza Even the ME1 armors were pretty skimpy relative to the types in #ME3. They're more functional + helmets etc.





> @OVictorFerreira The writers have worked up some new systems and techniques for how squadmembers interact and banter with each other.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

> News probes are still coming back from our trip to BioWare to see Mass Effect 3 being built. Executive producer Casey Hudson tells us that they’ve been using the Mass Effect 2 DLC we’ve been playing as prototypes for ideas they want to put into Mass Effect 3.
> 
> Fair warning: the first part of Casey’s answer is about how surprising Mass Effect 3 is, and in the second part he tells us something that happens right near the start. He also refers to some stuff that happens in the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC for Mass Effect 2. Spoilers follow.
> 
> ...



Other stuff.


----------



## Heihachi (May 16, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to the new banter in 3. In 2, they barely talked. The only one I can really think of off the top of my head was if you had Tali and Garrus in your party while you were at the Citadel.

I really didn't understand the complaint for the elevator scenes in 1. That was one of my favorite parts of the game. It gave you squad banter, news updates, and occasional quests.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I'm really looking forward to the new banter in 3. In 2, they barely talked. The only one I can really think of off the top of my head was if you had Tali and Garrus in your party while you were at the Citadel.
> 
> I really didn't understand the complaint for the elevator scenes in 1. That was one of my favorite parts of the game. It gave you squad banter, news updates, and occasional quests.



Taking Garrus along with you in Mordin's Loyalty Quest provided the best banter of both games. 

Might've been just me but the elevator scenes felt too damn long especially in comparison to the other loading screens. Namely, going from C-Sec up to the Normandy. Like... THERE'S NOTHING THERE. WHY ARE YOU TAKING FIFTEEN MINUTES TO LOAD? But the seamless stuff they're integrating could prove interesting.


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2011)

Don't slap the obvious newb, but how do you buy the special editions of games (like Mass Effect)?


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2011)

Now I'm scared the whole Kaidan/Garrus/Liara/Tali being permanent party member is another lie. :I So much inconsistency it hurts.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Don't slap the obvious newb, but how do you buy the special editions of games (like Mass Effect)?



Same as you buy the regular editions. Just ask.  Though probably need to pre-order them. Never just bought a special edition. Always pre-ordered it.




The Boss said:


> Now I'm scared the whole Kaidan/Garrus/Liara/Tali being permanent party member is another lie. :I So much inconsistency it hurts.



My rule of thumb is basically just follow what he says on Twitter and not what magazines say.  Remember how magazines were saying that James Sanders was the sniper from the trailer, even after it was said it was NOT? On the topic of characters...

When asked if the squad is "Basically just ME1, minus Wrex, plus Vega":



> @silly_otter Not exactly. More surprises coming on squad members in #ME3





> @Alexthehunted Yes, Tali will be back in #ME3 and you'll see a continuation of her story arc.



Just surprised it took people a week to pick up on him talking about new LIs.


----------



## Heihachi (May 16, 2011)

At first I was upset Wrex wouldn't be a squad member...

...but then I remembered he's ruling his entire race, and is the only bright light the Krogan have right now. I'd be a little upset with him for ditching all of them for the whole game. As long as he's by my side in the final battle, I'll be satisfied.

But Liara as a squad mate still doesn't make sense now that she's the Shadow Broker. She'd be more of a use in her spaceship, sending information to us.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> At first I was upset Wrex wouldn't be a squad member...
> 
> ...but then I remembered he's ruling his entire race, and is the only bright light the Krogan have right now. I'd be a little upset with him for ditching all of them for the whole game. As long as he's by my side in the final battle, I'll be satisfied.
> 
> But Liara as a squad mate still doesn't make sense now that she's the Shadow Broker. She'd be more of a use in her spaceship, sending information to us.



Though unlike Wrex, she has someone reliable to leave things in the hands of.

You can't trust a damn Krogan BUT Wrex.


----------



## Heihachi (May 16, 2011)

I trust Grunt!

I feel like his father.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I trust Grunt!
> 
> I feel like his father.



True, Grunt was pretty badass. But he's one of them "special Krogans."


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

> @trickfred "no new LI's" was an oversimplification of an answer I gave back in early Apr. And things always evolve in mid-production.



Also, from good old Manveer:



> I can't even explain how often same-sex relationships are requested, especially for male characters - really excited we're supporting this





> If it was 1967 right now we would have announced that Mass Effect 3 lets you have interracial relationships instead of same sex. #progress



Also, someone brought up hugging people in ME2 and how you can't hug Garrus. Casey's reply:



> @leonia42 We're only half-way through production - final hug count hasn't been determined. I'll put in a good word for Garrus though.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Twitter User said:
			
		

> @manveerheir Not insulting anyone, but is this worth it? Same sex is ... *cough* is pervertage for normal people.. as well as dead end road





			
				Manveer Heir said:
			
		

> @AleoNis_7 Is being inclusive worth it? Yes, always yes.



Just thought I'd share.


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2011)

I don't mind the same sex relationships, I just mind that they are turning straight characters gay.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't mind the same sex relationships, I just mind that they are turning straight characters gay.



But we don't know that they are. 

>Implying everyone is straight unless said otherwise


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> But we don't know that they are.
> 
> >Implying everyone is straight unless said otherwise


I can do this too.  

>Implying everyone is gay unless said otherwise


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

The difference is you started it.


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2011)

I'm not trying to start a fight. I just don't think Bioware should turn the straight characters gay just because some fans wants it to be so. Kaidan will probably be first on the list to be turned gay. My body will never be ready for this.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Then maybe wait and see before you start proclaiming that Kaidan will be "*TURNED* GAY, RUINED FOREVER" as a fact especially after it was already said they're adding new love interests and "not necessarily" changing old ones. But naturally... the only things that are definite about a BioWare game are the bad things.  Bastards can never do anything _right_.

Either way... I need to get my hands on a PC copy of Mass Effect so I can attempt the originally-intended romances.  Even if they're all glitched because nobody's body was ready for equal opportunity then.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Moving on to what this thread is _really_ about...



			
				Jesse Houston said:
			
		

> @annlemay @Al_McNally @BioWare @gtez @AarynFlynn I think @CaseyDHudson is the only one of us that doesn't have liquor in our offices... Hmm?



...alcoholism?

Oh, and something nobody would be interested in:



			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> My man @gtez playing the near-final #ME3 gameplay demo for me. Looking sharp.



Less than a month to go.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Although more in line with Mass Effect 2 news...

The previously PS3-exclusive interactive comic, Mass Effect 2: Genesis, is now available on XBox Live. 320 MSP, but no achievements... but on the plus side it allows you to make a "quickie-Shepard" if you don't want to go through the tedious process of playing through 6 hours of ME1 again when you've already done it a hundred times like myself, and don't care as much about the "little" decisions.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

IS FOUR DOLLARS THE PRICE TO PAY FOR NOT HAVING TO PUT UP WITH MASS EFFECT 1 ANYMORE?!


----------



## Heihachi (May 17, 2011)

I will look down on anyone who actually buys this.  

Skipping the first game leaves a hollow experience for 2.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

What about for people who Mass Effect 1 has become a hollow experience through 80% of it.

WHY DID I PLAY IT SO MUCH?


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I will look down on anyone who actually buys this.



Who would buy it anyways.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

People who are tired of ME1, and don't want Wrex to be dead.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Manveer Heir said:
			
		

> L.A. Noire for the PS3 purchased... I better like this game or you will all pay!





			
				Brett Douville (Bethesda) said:
			
		

> @manveerheir "ME3 Dev Claims He Will Delay Again if LA Noire Doesn't Satisfy"



Oh, Manveer...


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)

I think it's a great thing to add to ME2, but I wouldn't pay for it. If you think it's worth the money, good for you. I just think it should've been free.. but hey that's just like, my opinion man.


----------



## Heihachi (May 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What about for people who Mass Effect 1 has become a hollow experience through 80% of it.
> 
> WHY DID I PLAY IT SO MUCH?



DON'T YOU SAY THAT.

MASS EFFECT IS A BEAUTIFUL GAME. 

I've got eight Shepards and I'm still not bored of it.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

I think ME3 should be free to people who have 100%ed both games, but hey that's just like, my opinion man.

I won't buy it (because I don't have the money). But after having gone through ME1 forty times I just don't have it in me as much. By the time I get to the Artemis Tau Cluster to rescue Liara I'm just like "GUH..." I also blame my obsessive-compulsive tendency to have to do everything, even the shit that won't carry over (WHY DO I KEEP DOING THE PINNACLE STATION?!) And it wouldn't have been that bad if ME1 hadn't been DAII's obvious influence for warehouses in-game. Through forty games, do you know how many times one has to have gone through the same warehouse over and over again? I'm going to guess somewhere in the thousands.

I want to start new, fresh characters but the idea of going through ME1 any more just keeps me up at night. I love the game and all but I just don't have the energy and attention-span enough for it anymore.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, I get it, I'll shut up.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)




----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 17, 2011)

You can mod 360 save files as well as PC ones, so it's not like you ever needed to replay ME1 to not have Wrex dead or whatever


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Mordin, Kaidan/Ashley, Miranda confirmed as new gay romance options in .


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Mordin, Kaidan/Ashley, Miranda confirmed as new gay romance options in .



_..... well played_. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

That interview was great. All of my money


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _..... well played_.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __








Awesome said:


> That interview was great. All of my money



inb4 everyone wants to scissor Miranda.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)




----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (May 18, 2011)

*reads entire page*


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> inb4 everyone wants to scissor Miranda.



Scissor me timbers!


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Biofail. 





Corran said:


> Scissor me timbers!



Ahoy DAT ASS!


----------



## Alien (May 18, 2011)

It hasn't been confirmed that the review was submitted by a bioware employee last time i checked


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

It's pretty obvious that it isn't. 

It's some Biofan who is trolling cause he got his dreams crushed on.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Ahoy DAT ASS!



I blame you for giving me this idea


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> I blame you for giving me this idea





Is that a new ability for Shepard in ME3? 

Defensive move! Hide in Miranda's ass!


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

I think I need to highlight "Investigate" somehow


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Biofail.





That's pretty funny.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Fffff. Wound up in the Witcher 2 thread again.


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2011)

^Erm what is wrong with the Witcher? 
DONT SMITE ME D:

to be honest i might do the quickie shep because I have currently:
17 mass effect 2 complete game files

Jacob is the most common causality 

But it's been slow since i go back to ME1 before I do it 60% of the time

Conrad always renegade no matter what I do T_T


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> ^Erm what is wrong with the Witcher?
> DONT SMITE ME D:
> 
> to be honest i might do the quickie shep because I have currently:
> ...



Black man always dies (first). Horror movies were right.


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Black man always dies (first). Horror movies were right.



He wanted the shaft...
lololol

Dont worry i have a file where only miranda and samara survive
WORST COMMANDER EVER

my party for me3 will be 3-4 people 

also about the witcher O:


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Some new art from that amazing artist that was doing the great ME fanart. This one is of Mordin and one of the best yet.


----------



## Awesome (May 18, 2011)

The mouth looks strange but it looks perfect anyway


----------



## Hana (May 18, 2011)

Late to the news party. 

Homosexual Relationships for ME3. My Opinion.

This is coming from a lesbian, so I may be biased on this. I am excited that gay gamers will get the option to play their Male Shepard's the way they want to. My only concerns are with pre-existing LI's. The only possible ones I can sort of see (if they do it right) is Ash/Kaidan. They still gave no sign that they were in ME1 though. Tali is another, but she still didn't say anything in ME2. I read somewhere that some pre-existing characters may become potential LI's, but I have no clue who would come out of the closet. I have a hard time imagining Joker gay. Well maybe Anderson with that mysterious picture of Kaidan on his desk....

Although I'm indifferent to adding more LI's to the already big pot, it's still a good idea in my opinion. I really hope that the Shepard has to be single or on rocky water with an ME 1 interest for this to happen though. I imagine there are some people who don't mind cheating on their ME1 interest with someone from ME2, then cheating again in ME3 though. Still, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

I still find the "THEY TOTALLY DIDN'T ACT LIKE IT" thing funny when they removed minimal at the last minute to eliminate the bi option for both character.  Regardless...

@Awesome - Salarian mouths are weird in general.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, something's up with the mouth.

But still, it looks incredible.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

After following five of the people involved with Mass Effect 3 for a month or so (couple weeks for Casey), I've deduced two things that are directly linked.

1. They are all alcoholics.

2. That will make the game AWESOME.


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2011)

For a second there, I thought you meant actual characters in ME3, not the devs lol.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Well I'm sure many of the characters are alcoholics as well.


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2011)

Am I the only person that posts in this thread for the bonus of talking with Matty? :33

*crickets*

Thought so 

So like
What if Garrus not only calibrated the Thanix cannon but then recalibrated it with the black hole star research Tali found from the star near Healstorm?

I think that with that research you will get like a new terminus reaper eraser


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2011)

Who is Matty?


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

He probably means me though so few people call me "Matty." 

And shooting black holes at Reapers? wut?


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Am I the only person that posts in this thread for the bonus of talking with Matty? :33
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> ...


That sounds hot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 20, 2011)

All of my hate. Now mind you, I don't think delving into that stuff is what annoys me, it's the fact this woman (referred to on the internet as Hamburger Helper) has consistently said and pressured stupid things for Bioware to do, and she's said stupid things as well. If I recall, she complained that there wasn't an option to skip gameplay in games that tried to focus on a story..when the whole fucking point of playing a game is to actually play it. Focusing on trying to make an entire chapter about something like this in a game about saving the Earth is...pretty stupid. At least I think so.

At least the game can't be as bad as Dragon Age II...


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2011)

And an entire chapter? Do not want. I want to kill reapers and shit, not come out of the closet.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Trolling at it's best.


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2011)

Kaidan: It's a reaper!
Shepard: Imma let you finish but I have something important to tell you all
*a week later and a planet destroyed*
Shepard: I'm gay.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Kaidan: It's a reaper!
> Shepard: Imma let you finish but I have something important to tell you all
> *a week later and a planet destroyed*
> Shepard: I'm gay.





Was just reading on BioWare Forums. People freaking out thinking it's real. So fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



_"Even straight Shepards will accidentally observe an intimate homosexual encounter aboard the Normandy."_

"Liara and Tali? All this time?"


A fanboy's greatest dream.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Now the people that know it's bullshit will wish it's true.


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

ME WANT GAME NAOW!!!!!! 


Preferably with no Kaidan and anderson love scene please.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2011)

Will Joker finally be getting some action?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 21, 2011)

'accidentally observe an intimate homosexual encounter on the normandy'


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Not sure if I should be surprises or not that I'm still seeing people fall for that.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 21, 2011)

THE DATING SIMULATOR IS ADDING SAME SEX RELATIONS?


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> All of my hate. Now mind you, I don't think delving into that stuff is what annoys me, it's the fact this woman (referred to on the internet as Hamburger Helper) has consistently said and pressured stupid things for Bioware to do, and she's said stupid things as well. If I recall, she complained that there wasn't an option to skip gameplay in games that tried to focus on a story..when the whole fucking point of playing a game is to actually play it. Focusing on trying to make an entire chapter about something like this in a game about saving the Earth is...pretty stupid. At least I think so.
> 
> At least the game can't be as bad as Dragon Age II...



Oh my god,she the real-deal fangirl..

As long as this is done in a tasteful way that doesn't offend anyone I have no problem with it..as long as they give us plenty of action,jaw-dropping scenery and an epic end to the Reapers-Council Species conflict!


----------



## Nightblade (May 21, 2011)

a Gay Renegade Shepard? fuck yeah.



forgotten_hero said:


> Will Joker finally be getting some action?


he'll have a threesome with EDI and Dr. Chakwas.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 21, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not sure if I should be surprises or not that I'm still seeing people fall for that.



I'm not it's Bioware forums afterall


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2011)

plz change your avatar


----------



## Corran (May 21, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> plz change your avatar



Seconded **


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> a Gay Renegade Shepard? fuck yeah.
> 
> 
> he'll have a threesome with EDI and Dr. Chakwas.


Good God rofl.

And LOL at your avy!


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh my god,she the real-deal fangirl..
> 
> As long as this is done in a tasteful way that doesn't offend anyone I have no problem with it..as long as they give us plenty of action,jaw-dropping scenery and an epic end to the Reapers-Council Species conflict!



Even Ciupy got suckered into the fake?  I expected more from you.

Anyways...



> Emily Hopkins' inclusion and articles around the web rumour that a live action trailer for #masseffect3 will be presented in E3.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

I doubt anybody actually believes that. It is really funny though.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I doubt anybody actually believes that. It is really funny though.



Several game news sites have posted it now, even more forums, naturally people on /v/ claiming to believe it but they're all morons, and two threads on BioWare Forums about it.

So yeah. There's plenty of people believing it.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Even Ciupy got suckered into the fake?  I expected more from you.
> 
> Anyways...



At this point I expect anything coming from BioWare!


Where did the shop originate?


And a live-action trailer?

What?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Most likely /v/. Though anyone who can't tell it's a shop just by looking at it (or the fact that Hepler works in the Edmonton team, which is doing DA, DA III, and is lending help to the team developing The Old Republic) is pretty dense.  Aside from the other miscellaneous inane "information" (right... because a writer bosses around an ANIMATOR when she should be talking to an actual DESIGNER... and if anyone "bosses" the animator around, it's the designer).

And it's been said at least twice now by staff on the forums that it's fake.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2011)

ME3 News said:
			
		

> Rumour has it that we'll see a squadmate named "Vigilante" voiced by Emily Hopkins for #masseffect3



lul      wut?


----------



## Heihachi (May 22, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> All of my hate. Now mind you, I don't think delving into that stuff is what annoys me, it's the fact this woman (referred to on the internet as Hamburger Helper) has consistently said and pressured stupid things for Bioware to do, and she's said stupid things as well. If I recall, she complained that there wasn't an option to skip gameplay in games that tried to focus on a story..when the whole fucking point of playing a game is to actually play it. Focusing on trying to make an entire chapter about something like this in a game about saving the Earth is...pretty stupid. At least I think so.
> 
> At least the game can't be as bad as Dragon Age II...



Joke or not, that's a sure fire way to ruin the bi/gay option to the public eye.

Spending a whole chapter with the characters attention whoring their sexuality is never a good idea. Ever.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2011)

Also...



			
				Brenon Holmes said:
			
		

> We do have a gore system in ME3, however it's something that we're planning to use in a way that accentuates the feeling of combat with certain enemies instead of something that might just be used for shock factor.
> 
> As an example, you blow the top of a Husk's head off... but he keeps on coming. That makes the creature feel more relentless, and also makes it a little harder for you to get headshots on him. It makes the experience of the fight with that creature a little more interesting.



Also, not that it's any TRUE indication but Emily Hopkins is credited as "Vigilante" now on Mass Effect 3's IMDB page.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> Joke or not, that's a sure fire way to ruin the bi/gay option to the public eye.
> 
> Spending a whole chapter with the characters attention whoring their sexuality is never a good idea. Ever.



Considering it's not true, shouldn't matter.  Not happening.


----------



## Fiona (May 23, 2011)

New Gore System?!  

I wonder if i could just rape casey hudson and steal the Beta


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2011)

Hidan99 raping someone? 
VIdeo plox


----------



## Fiona (May 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Hidan99 raping someone?
> VIdeo plox



I post details soon


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

Live action trailer..?? _WHY._ The CG one they had for ME2 was amazing.


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2011)

Lets hope they don't screw up Garrus and Wrex in this live action trailer.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Because they cast Arnold Schwarzenegger as Shepard.

And Jean Claude Van  Damme as Kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

If Kaidan is in the trailer... I'm going to have to prepare my body for it.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

If they are doing a live-action trailer (remember, just a rumor), I doubt they'll really do any focal characters aside from MAYBE Shepard. Sort of like how the first trailer didn't really have named characters besides Shepard (shadowed-out) at the end.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

I doubt it'll be live action either. Makes no sense.


----------



## DedValve (May 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If Kaidan is in the trailer... I'm going to have to prepare my body for it.



Why? If kaiden is in it, it'll be 1 minute of excitement followed by half an hour of weeping.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I doubt it'll be live action either. Makes no sense.



I doubt it as well. Just a rumor and I haven't seen it mentioned outside of that one tweet (though it WAS mentioned with the info about Emily Hopkins, which is looking to be true... but that's it). Regardless, the focus of their E3 presentation is going to be gameplay. Casey has been talking about tweeting about getting it set up (and also trying to find their best player because they said it'd make for a bad demo if they kept dying during it, lol. And when someone suggested that they mod it so they don't take damage and shit to play through the demo, Casey said it would ruin showing how the game plays and handles somehow and would just not be as fun).


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why? If kaiden is in it, it'll be 1 minute of excitement followed by half an hour of weeping.


..... goddamnit.  This is all to true. 



Damon Baird said:


> I doubt it as well. Just a rumor and I haven't seen it mentioned outside of that one tweet (though it WAS mentioned with the info about Emily Hopkins, which is looking to be true... but that's it). Regardless, the focus of their E3 presentation is going to be gameplay. Casey has been talking about tweeting about getting it set up (and also trying to find their best player because they said it'd make for a bad demo if they kept dying during it, lol. And when someone suggested that they mod it so they don't take damage and shit to play through the demo, Casey said it would ruin showing how the game plays and handles somehow and would just not be as fun).


Whatever it is, I hope we get a great trailer, and I'm not worry about gameplay since it'll be similar to ME2's which was great... so I just want to seee it.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Similar yes, but I want to see all the amazing tweaks. Improved cover, improved mantling, effects of body and appendage shots, this "gore" system they mentioned, weapon and armor customization, new powers, and most of all... LADDERS.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Similar yes, but I want to see all the amazing tweaks. Improved cover, improved mantling, effects of body and appendage shots, this "gore" system they mentioned, weapon and armor customization, new powers, and most of all... LADDERS.



TBH I haven't read much about ME3 stuff. I want to be oblivious as possible before the game comes out. It's just better this way. However I read somewhere (Maybe Casey's tweet.. I forget.) some of the romance ties into the main plot, I think it was Kaidan/Ash, Liara, and Tali.... I'm either gonna be very happy or very sad.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

> #MassEffect3 News: Longer hair, more animations, but only 2 weapon types per squadmate promise Casey Hudson and Christina Norman.



And some tweets from Casey relative to that:



> @poisonkeyblade2 We've got some improved technology that will allow us to do longer hair. Haven't worked out the new styles yet though.





> @AdamMiller6 Most key characters from past #MassEffect games will be somewhere in #ME3. Don't want to spoil it by being more specific.





> @VarrenSpectre Lots of new animations coming in for #ME3 for combat, movement, and character interactions.



And from Christina...



> @_Vertigo_1 similar to me2, squad mates are going to use two kinds of weapons that fit their personality and combat style



Also, although only a joke, I fucking want this:



> We need new box art now RT @BrianKeljore @truffle At work today, I decided that best possible allies would be Krogan Calvary riding Rachni.


----------



## Anarch (May 23, 2011)

> Krogan Calvary riding Rachni.



Really , i mean really ?  

its probably not true though...
..but if it was


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

No, it's not. Do people just perpetually believe everything?  It was a joke someone said to Christina.


----------



## Hana (May 23, 2011)

Dunno why but this made me really excited. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

^ Live action trailer in the making right?


----------



## ichigeau (May 23, 2011)

Hana said:


> Dunno why but this made me really excited.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 











actually he his the voice actor of joker  (in hana's post)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvt5tLTEQ3o[/YOUTUBE]




shepard's face is based on this model in the picture, his name is Mark Vanderloo.


----------



## Hana (May 23, 2011)

^ That was why it made me excited.... he posted that recently while tweeting about doing voice work for ME3 this past week.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

If anybody who's played both Mass Effects DIDN'T know about Seth Green voicing Joker, and the actor's basis on the model, they deserve to be smacked.

I suppose next people will forget that Martin Sheen is TIM!? Or Keith David as Anderson!? Or Carrie-Anne Moss as Aria?!


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

Granted, I didn't know about the model thing, but any child of the 90s needs to slap themselves if they don't recognize Seth Green immediately.


----------



## ichigeau (May 23, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If anybody who's played both Mass Effects DIDN'T know about Seth Green voicing Joker, and the actor's basis on the model, they deserve to be smacked.
> 
> I suppose next people will forget that Martin Sheen is TIM!? Or Keith David as Anderson!? Or Carrie-Anne Moss as Aria?!



dude dont be a *know-it-all*  its so annoying.



Jena said:


> but any child of the 90s needs to slap themselves if they don't recognize Seth Green immediately.



man do you know not everybody is *american* ? 
the shock yes i know *obvious sarcasm* 


i didin't know who the fuck is seth green, when i saw that video i remember seeing him in a movie or something on tv, i still dont give a **** about the actor's name.


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> man do you know not everybody is *american* ?
> the shock yes i know *obvious sarcasm*



Shockingly, I am aware.
Seth Green's movies and shows are universally popular. 

And I wasn't attacking you or anything.  
I thought I was making a funny comment. Apparently not.....

But, whatever, enough of this. This is a happy place.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

>"Dude, don't be a "know-it-all"
>"I don't give a **** who the actor is

>Hour and a half ago... "ACTUALLY, HIS VOICE ACTOR IS THIS GUY (VIDEO). AND SHEPARD IS BASED ON THE MODEL IN THIS PICTURE, HIS NAME IS MARK VANDERLOO."

Oh, hypocrisy. Thou art a cruel, heartless bitch.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

I hope we get the option to kill Joker in ME3. It would be_ delicious_.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope we get the option to kill Joker in ME3. It would be_ delicious_.


----------



## Son Goku (May 23, 2011)

Option should be resurrect kaidan and kill him again.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Option should be resurrect kaidan and kill him again.



I tried to come up with someone better to resurrect and kill. I couldn't.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I tried to come up with someone better to resurrect and kill. I couldn't.



I'd say Ashley but that'd just be a waste of effort.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2011)

She's better off dead. Kaidan deserves to die twice.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

And you can't say Garrus or Wrex.

Because they'll kill YOU.

And if you kill Tali, the millions of fanboys will kill you. They're more rampant than the DMC fanboys... er... girls?


----------



## Son Goku (May 23, 2011)

Kaidan deserves to die.

My brain has mentally blocked Ashley from existence.

Besides Wrex and Garrus are bro squad.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

So much butthurt. 

I fucking hate Seth Green.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

I hate Raphael Sbarge. I manage to not hold that against Kaidan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2011)

Hey!  I just heard a rumor that if you killed Kaiden in ME3 he'll come back as a husk mini-boss so you can kill him again!


----------



## The World (May 23, 2011)

I wish he would come back as a human reaper.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

I feel geekly-cool because David Silverman, director of marketing at BioWare, was tweeting to people to ask what they liked about Mass Effect... and he liked/retweeted my reply.  (And said he might have to "borrow" it.)

Husk Kaidan?! Do want.


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I feel geekly-cool because David Silverman, director of marketing at BioWare, was tweeting to people to ask what they liked about Mass Effect... and he liked/retweeted my reply.  (And said he might have to "borrow" it.)
> 
> Husk Kaidan?! Do want.



Awesome! 
What did you say?


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Awesome!
> What did you say?



Was a pretty simplistic/geeky reply. Just said I loved it because it was the first game where I decided what happens and actually CARED about it.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hey!  I just heard a rumor that if you killed Kaiden in ME3 he'll come back as a husk mini-boss so you can kill him again!



I'd pay twice for ME3 if this comes true.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

I'd pay thrice if Wrex was a romance option.

For males.


----------



## Metaphor (May 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope we get the option to kill Joker in ME3. It would be_ delicious_.



Doubt it.  Who'd drive you places?


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> Doubt it.  Who'd drive you places?



EDI.

Though she'd probably go all HAL if Joker died.

AI-love.


----------



## Metaphor (May 23, 2011)

I thought she didn't have the ability to steer the ship.  I don't remember what she said when you're introduced to her, but I thought it was something along the lines of she's got limited control.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Though it's possible to give her complete control, if I recall - pretty sure it's what Joker's mini-mission in Mass Effect 2 entailed, giving EDI full control.


----------



## Metaphor (May 23, 2011)

Hell if I know.  If she can, that's cool.  If she can't, that's cool too.  As long as one of them can do it.  It wouldn't feel right without Joker though.


----------



## Metaphor (May 24, 2011)

If anyone dies, I think it might be Anderson.  That would ruin my day.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like they might be looking into a FemShep ME3 trailer.

Some tweets from Silverman:



> @john181818 Jennifer does an amazing job! #FemShep! #MassEffect





> @KalShep21 Who else wants to see a #FemShep trailer in #ME3? Now's your chance to speak up.





> Alright. I need to get some sleep--early flight back to SF tomorrow. Keep your #FemShep requests coming and I'll see what we can do. #ME3



So if you guys want to see a FemShep trailer, go tweet @dsilvermanea and let him know.


----------



## Hana (May 24, 2011)

Tweeted and done. It would be nice to have at least one female Shepard trailer out of the whole trilogy.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

Agreed. As a mainly FemShep player, I put forth my own tweet on the matter.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

Some people seem to be tweeting to Casey about doing the FemShep trailer as well. Though a tweet from Casey on another matter:



> @chino_281 Interrupts are back in #ME3 but we have some new tech & methods to work them in. You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll slug someone.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2011)

Fuck yes it's about time FemShep got her own trailer

I wonder who would be chosen as the model for default FemShep


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2011)

Hidan99 said:
			
		

> New Gore system?!
> 
> I wonder if i could just rape casey hudson and steal the beta





Hidan99 said:


> I post details soon







			
				 Casey Hudson (By Hidan99) said:
			
		

> Some red headed chick attacked me on the way to my car at sword point, i think it was a LotR reproduction or somthing idk, she forced me back to my house and then proceeded to do...terrible things to me...terribly amazing things...then she forced me to give her the Beta version of ME3, luckily i planned for this. I gave her a game where you can do nothing but drive the MAKO, lol dumb bitch, she left a number, i aint even gonna call



DAMN YOU CASEY HUDSON!!!!!!


----------



## Metaphor (May 24, 2011)

Just let me punch that reporter one last time.  I want a fucking haymaker.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope we get the option to kill Joker in ME3. It would be_ delicious_.



[YOUTUBE]a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (May 24, 2011)

I love ANderson's VA

SHEPARD DISABLE THAT REAPER WITH YOUR VANGAURD CHARGE 

Oh Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I love ANderson's VA
> 
> SHEPARD DISABLE THAT REAPER WITH YOUR VANGAURD CHARGE
> 
> Oh Modern Warfare 2



Well you know what happens if you were to try to tell Anderson to do something.
[YOUTUBE]EsZpdUUdd3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Metaphor (May 25, 2011)

I'm hoping there are gonna be possible casualties like ME2.  Don't all have to be mandatory, but some people should die in the reaper invasion.  

I'm looking at you, Udina.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

*ahemJokerahem* :33


----------



## Eevihl (May 25, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]



What the fuck.


----------



## Metaphor (May 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *ahemJokerahem* :33



I'm not a big Joker fan either.  After talking to him about the other squadmates, I realized he's kind of a bitch.

But to me, he's a character who kinda needs to be there. He, the Normandy, and Shepard are kind of the constants throughout the game.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

He's awesome when hes around EDI, that's about it.


----------



## Heihachi (May 25, 2011)

Really? I love Joker. Considering how serious alot of the crew seems to act most of the time, he's a breath of fresh air.

But yeah, I do wish he was a little less cruel with his comments towards the squadmates though. He doesn't seem to like any of them.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> I'm not a big Joker fan either.  After talking to him about the other squadmates, I realized he's kind of a bitch.
> 
> But to me, he's a character who kinda needs to be there. He, the Normandy, and Shepard are kind of the constants throughout the game.



Glad I'm not the only one who notice this. He also never apologized for Shepard's death. Just saying.  

I know they will never kill him. We kinda need a pilot.... _BUT_ with Edi there... there's a chance. Also Kaidan was sub-pilot in ME1.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

Kaidan can pilot with his Biotics.

Not.

EDI will just have another whipping boi.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

Kaidan can pilot many things with his biotics.  

But for serious... I know Edi is gonna return in ME3 but as the Normandy AI? Would the Alliance  allow that?


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Anytime I think Joker might seem too harsh I always consider I'd be bitter if I were a cripple too.

Then I stop and think about Ashley's comments and realize I should cut him some slack. Especially since although it may not seem it I believe he just has a strange sense of humor whereas Ashley is just a cunt.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Anytime I think Joker might seem too harsh I always consider I'd be bitter if I were a cripple too.



Did he ever get props for blasting Sovereign in the chin like a porn star?

@People asking for FemShep trailer:

When do I get my BlackShep trailer? Can we just admit there is a canon Shepard? I mean, FemShep doesn't even have a custom face that can't be replicated in the character creator like Sheploo does.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Anytime I think Joker might seem too harsh I always consider I'd be bitter if I were a cripple too.
> 
> Then I stop and think about Ashley's comments and realize I should cut him some slack. Especially since although it may not seem it I believe he just has a strange sense of humor whereas Ashley is just a cunt.


And that's why she is already dead. 



Adonis said:


> @People asking for FemShep trailer:
> 
> When do I get my BlackShep trailer? Can we just admit there is a canon Shepard? I mean, *FemShep doesn't even have a custom face that can't be replicated in the character creator like Sheploo does*.


As a femShep player I have to agree. I prefer to see a default manshep trailer. It doesn't bother me.. I mean their default femshep is hideous. Do not want to see in HD render.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Vanderloo is nothing to write home about.

"Models" rarely are.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

Who said anything about writing.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Nobody. 

Especially with someone who looks as butt-ugly as that.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

I think model Shepard looks handsome as fuck.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

I guess if you go for the troglodyte look.  Kaidan is disappoint...


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I guess if you go for the troglodyte look.  Kaidan is disappoint...



, aww, he's not that bad....

If they do a femshep trailer, they might just not show her face. Just show her from the back or something. 

That would solve the face problem, anyway...


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2011)

what's this about models?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> @People asking for FemShep trailer:
> 
> When do I get my BlackShep trailer? Can we just admit there is a canon Shepard? I mean, FemShep doesn't even have a custom face that can't be replicated in the character creator like Sheploo does.



This


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

Vandersloo aside, most of the custom Shepard's I've seen touted as superior alternatives are butt-ass ugly. 

It's mostly dopey-looking people trying to recreate their own doofus faces as savior of the universe or valiant efforts hobbled by the shortcomings of the Unreal engine and sliders. When the most impressive custom Shepard I've seen is a black guy with blonde hair, something is fucked.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Frank Castle Shepard was the best.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Frank Castle Shepard was the best.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I guess if you go for the troglodyte look.  Kaidan is disappoint...


Kaidan looks superior of course.  Can't wait for that homo love. Im turning my manShepard gay for Kaidan. 



Jena said:


> , aww, he's not that bad....
> 
> If they do a femshep trailer, they might just not show her face. Just show her from the back or something.
> 
> That would solve the face problem, anyway...


The fan's would be disappointed either way. Just stick with default manshep imo.



Adonis said:


> It's mostly dopey-looking people trying to recreate their own doofus faces as savior of the universe or valiant efforts hobbled by the shortcomings of the Unreal engine and sliders. When the most impressive custom Shepard I've seen is a *black guy with blonde hair*, something is fucked.


MmMmMmm... that Shepard look good.


----------



## Anarch (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (May 25, 2011)

Actually
FOr Femshep trailer
Get Jennifer Hale face print
and give her her long her which the all mighty and beautiful Ms Hale has 

Someone tweet this plz
I will rep


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Are you naturally this bitchy or is it just me?


LOL Miranda got lucky she made it to the end of my ME2 game save.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Hearing Miranda's quip to TIM is WORTH letting her live, and having her in your team for the final boss.


----------



## Vegeta (May 25, 2011)

So apparently I really need to get the first two off my brother and play them?


----------



## Alien (May 25, 2011)

They're both excellent games, so yeah. You'll probably enjoy them a lot.

And i'd recommend playing them if you intend to play ME3 as well.


----------



## Metaphor (May 25, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> So apparently I really need to get the first two off my brother and play them?



If you're already planning on getting ME3 and you have free access to the first two, then go for it.


----------



## Metaphor (May 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Vandersloo aside, most of the custom Shepard's I've seen touted as superior alternatives are butt-ass ugly.
> 
> It's mostly dopey-looking people trying to recreate their own doofus faces as savior of the universe or valiant efforts hobbled by the shortcomings of the Unreal engine and sliders. When the most impressive custom Shepard I've seen is a black guy with blonde hair, something is fucked.



As far as custom sheps go, I use this:


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2011)

^ I tried to play as that guy... but dat voice makes me really sad.


----------



## Metaphor (May 25, 2011)

This voice isn't the most fitting, but I like to play as a respectable black man.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> As far as custom sheps go, I use this:



He's pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## Corran (May 25, 2011)

I tried starting a game on Insanity...  Any tips?


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Corran said:


> I tried starting a game on Insanity...  Any tips?



ME1 or ME2?

For ME2, no lie, Soldier and Infiltrator have the easiest time of it. I know some people say Vanguard works well, too.

Rest of it is absolute logic and really obvious shit. Use your comrade's abilities. Keep an eye on them and try to control them as best as possible (by which I mean using their abilities and pointing them where to go, though most of the time you can get by even if they fall). Comrade AI can be dumb at times, so bear with it. Make sure to make abundant use of cover. Don't get ballsy. Pick up all ammo. It's really not that hard. I only had trouble with like two fights (both "boss" fights of sorts - annoying fucking Ptaeroneornn or whatever).

I rarely used heavy weapons but I mostly recommend the Collector Particle Beam, which you get in Horizon partway through the game. Cheap as Hell, but it works. THERE ARE NO RULES.


----------



## Corran (May 25, 2011)

ME2. I figured I'd do a second playthrough as a Renegade and different choices for when ME3 comes.
But I chose female and Adept because I was Soldier on my main playthrough  I should probably go back and redo it to one of those other classes you suggested since Adept seems pretty useless against all these armour enemies.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Having a useful ammo-buff helps, and also depends on your extra power you take. I'm just saying Infiltrator and Soldier make it a complete cakewalk. It would probably be a bit more challenging and thus fun as someone else (I've only done one Insanity run on ME2, and that was with my Infiltrator who raped everything in her way like she had a contract on their soul). It's mostly because Inf and Sol are overall broken classes, cheap as all Hell.

If it was ME1 I'd say change (nothing is more frustrating than trying to play through the Benezia fight on Insanity with an Adept), but you should be fine. Just remember to abide by typical shooter rules. Ammo, cover, don't die. If you have the Kasumi DLC, that'll help because the Locust SMG is amazing and will definitely help out characters like Adept, Engineer, and Sentinel.


----------



## Corran (May 25, 2011)

What extra power you choose? I chose the Geth Sheild cuz I figured I needed the extra protection 
And yeah I have PS3 version so I have all the DLC and backstory comic so I can create different ME1 Sheps


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Lucky.  I honestly hate having to play through ME1 just for that shit. Makes me wanna stomp my feet and get all mad.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

So apparently there was some sort of gas leak/gas regulation in Edmonton (Patrick Weekes was tweeting about it). Someone uploaded a video, capturing the sound of the event so Pat linked it on Twitter. Comments that followed:



			
				Patrick Weekes said:
			
		

> in re video: We were hearing that more than a mile away. That noise is angry and demands a sacrifice.





			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> @patsquinade I'll have nightmares about that sound. Better show this video to the audio guys!





			
				Patrick Weekes said:
			
		

> I love that five of us have gone straight to, "Oh, yeah, I hope Audio caught that. We could really use that sound."





			
				Patrick Weekes said:
			
		

> @axl99 No kidding! "Hi, guys, here's a reference, in case the Reapers aren't scary enough."



Here's a video of what it looked like:


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And here, the mind-numbing, blood-curdling sound that could be heard from a mile away:


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Imagine booting up ME3, getting into Shepard's trial...

THEN THAT. BLARING THROUGH SURROUND SOUND AS THE REAPERS POUNCE UPON EARTH LIKE A HUNGRY LIONESS ATTACKING A DEFENSELESS GAZELLE.

There is no mercy.


----------



## Axl Low (May 26, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> ME1 or ME2?
> 
> For ME2, no lie, Soldier and Infiltrator have the easiest time of it. I know some people say *Vanguard works well, too..*



I love you too :33


----------



## Axl Low (May 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> ME2. I figured I'd do a second playthrough as a Renegade and different choices for when ME3 comes.
> But I chose female and Adept because I was Soldier on my main playthrough  I should probably go back and redo it to one of those other classes you suggested since Adept seems pretty useless against all these armour enemies.



Adept on Insanity?
That is uber hax when you hit level 10-12
MAX OUT WARP and PULL FIELD FIRST
Dont touch singularity until you max your passive O: 
And set up combo's for warp denotation 

Pull + unstable warp = big boom with AoE to enemies that will knock off collector drones on platforms at full health

Miranda is a staple
you pull 
she unstable warps
You singularity she warps
You pull she slams
etc etc

Get her passive ability for damage not health
Health in insanity is lol

Your bonus power should be tali's/energy drain because then you can do something about shields and gain it to your own barrier/shield :3

Cryoblaster/Avalanche is a great heavy because it can strip barriers, shields and armor like holly shit and it has a decent ammo capacity IIRC


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2011)

^Damn, I already touched Singularity 
And I can't change my bonus power without restarting . Geth shield is okay for emergency health at least.


----------



## Axl Low (May 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Damn, I already touched Singularity
> And I can't change my bonus power without restarting . Geth shield is okay for emergency health at least.



you can respec your shep later on for some element zero

well dont max it out then 
its okay :33


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2011)

^Good thing I got that bonus elements in the beginning. Now just need to recruit Mordin to use the bay


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So apparently there was some sort of gas leak/gas regulation in Edmonton (Patrick Weekes was tweeting about it). Someone uploaded a video, capturing the sound of the event so Pat linked it on Twitter. Comments that followed:
> 
> Here's a video of what it looked like:


----------



## Metaphor (May 26, 2011)

I have an insanity run started, but I never finished it.  I probably won't pick the game back up until ME3 is a little closer to release.


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

I could never get through the whole game on Insanity. I don't have enough patience to try


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I could never get through the whole game on Insanity. I don't have enough patience to try



You should! It's pretty easy. The only hard parts I remmeber was Horizon and recruiting Garrus. Closing them doors on Insanity...


----------



## Metaphor (May 26, 2011)

And the part of Tali's recruitment mission with the geth colossus.


----------



## Sindri (May 26, 2011)

Just go an Infiltrator and it's easy mode.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> And the part of Tali's recruitment mission with the geth colossus.



As long as you don't run head-on like a moron into the Geth, it's not hard at all.


----------



## Metaphor (May 26, 2011)

I really hate being forced to use smg's as a vanguard, and it happens a lot on insanity.  Eventually, I say fuck it and charge.


----------



## Metaphor (May 26, 2011)

Does it make life more difficult? yes.  But it's fun, and that's what counts...I think.


----------



## Sindri (May 26, 2011)

I always do that on my Vanguard think fuck cover equip my shotgun and charge


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lek_gn3h6oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You should! It's pretty easy. The only hard parts I remmeber was Horizon and recruiting Garrus. Closing them doors on Insanity...



Yeah, it just takes longer to get through the game (for me, anyway). 
I started a playthrough on Insanity but I still haven't finished it yet. I will...eventually.
I think that's also my file as Arndt, my attempt at creating the manliest Sheppard possible.


----------



## Metaphor (May 26, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lek_gn3h6oc[/YOUTUBE]



Lol should've done it this way.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You should! It's pretty easy. The only hard parts I remmeber was Horizon and recruiting Garrus. Closing them doors on Insanity...



I just did the doors  Took me like 5 tries. Fucking flamethrower around a corner!! Could not get to that fucker 
Also the long corridor was a pain, those freaking dogs kept killing me


----------



## Axl Low (May 26, 2011)

Seriously
If anyone needs tips on making mass effect their bitch ask Baird or me 

We have noi lifed the game for months 
Or atleast I have


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Flamethrower guy around the corner, I sacrificed one of my teammates. Put the fucker in cover right there so that the Vorcha focused on him, then popped around the corner and took him down.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2011)

^Thats how I did it Damon, but the trouble is the teammates are freaking retarded sometimes and don't go to where I tell them and they spaz out behind the other bit of cover


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's a bitch. Just gotta be patient and wait until the poor sap gets into position.

It's usually Jacob at that point for me. Jacob is always expendable.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2011)

Waiting sometimes isn't enough since they just continue to spaz out  But I was using Mordin and Miranda. Mordin for his incin to burn through enemies armour and Miranda for the warp combo.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Oh, you took both with you...  I always leave one with Garrus. I typically brought Miranda with me (I tend to go grab Garrus as my first squad-mate) but since I knew I'd be sacrificing the person a lot, I took Jacob.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2011)

I had to take both because I know I'd never make it down that warehouse to the switch without both members backing me up. But if I wasn't playing on Insanity I would leave a member with Garrus.


----------



## Anarch (May 26, 2011)

Infiltrator is ME's mage class ,i.e, overpowered . I just about managed insanity with one.

The most trouble i had was with the recruit Legion mission and also wherever i had to face the waves of husks ( wasn't good with close range weapons obviously).But with Grunt in the squad i managed.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

wut? Just bust out any SMG on the Husks. Get into a pickle, throw up Tactical Cloak and haul ass. Pretty easy. Not NEARLY as easy as it is to tackle any situation with a Soldier, but...


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 27, 2011)

I dunno, once I got the Widow with an Infiltrator, it became so easy that I began to dream about playing with an Adept again.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Then wait until you get the Revenant with a Soldier. You'd wonder why they would even MAKE the game that easy.


----------



## Axl Low (May 27, 2011)

Easiest to most difficult:

Widow/Rev Soldier / Claymore Vanguard
Widow Infiltrator 
AR Sentinel / Adept
[other combos here]
Anything Engie

Vanguard is pretty busted if you know how you use it
Soldier is I has health bonus damage and damage soak 
Infiltrator was tricky for me because of horizon mostly the Praetorian[sp?] 
Kasumi's loyalty and a there was one more mission that gave me grief as an infiltrator... 
I forget though

Sentinel and Adept were difficult at first but then they got soooo easy.
Geth Shield boost + Assault armor = never die 

Adept with Energy Drain was busted


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2011)

o wow i just realized i never played the engineer in ME2 xD

i think i played the class in ME1 but for some reason it isn't really appealing to me. infiltrator was enough tech stuff

and Soldier is sooo OP if you get the weapon dlc and the new assault rifle :3

madlock i think its called 16 shot as accurate as a sniper rifle. time stop- pump all rounds into a boss and its dead 

i know for a fact if you do it on casual you can 1 shot the last boss


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

I played Engineer my first playthrough of ME2 before I realized they took out actually needing a tech-type for hacking.  Crippling weapon selection, especially for someone like myself that doesn't do FPS's very well.

The drone's a neat toy but not nearly as cool as most of the other classes abilities.  By late game (even on easy) it dies almost instantly when it spawns.  I imagine on insanity it would be completely useless until you get the "self destruct" upgrade, at which point you might as well have just picked shockwave or some fun biotic explosion ability.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2011)

Yeah on insanity tali always get the suicide drone, otherwise its pointless to get that tech path


----------



## Axl Low (May 27, 2011)

Engie was such crap
in ME1 is was pretty amazing for mako levels on insanity because of the healing iust gave the mako
then again that was really it in me1 for engie
but it sucks sooo hard in ME2


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 27, 2011)

Combat drones are good , but they're very suited to being aggressive, you need to stick them on strong targets like Ymirs, Geth Primes, etc, and get them with a shotgun while they're distracted.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2011)

Mentioned through Christina Norman's Twitters: No more fatigue when running.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 28, 2011)

Looking forward to this. I'm playing through me2 for the first time right now and really enjoying it. I'm more of a dragon age fan because I love fantasy rpg's but me2 is awesome! I think I'll try the original before 3 comes out I keep getting all these references to the amazing events of the first game lol.


----------



## Metaphor (May 28, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Mentioned through Christina Norman's Twitters: No more fatigue when running.



At first, I thought this would make the game too easy.  Then, I realized it fits what their trying to do with the combat.  Make it more active and have you spend less time behind cover.


----------



## Metaphor (May 28, 2011)

Also, Infiltrator/Shotgun confirmed for elder god tier.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> At first, I thought this would make the game too easy.  Then, I realized it fits what their trying to do with the combat.  Make it more active and have you spend less time behind cover.



It works because they've said a number of times that they're actually raising the difficulty scale.


----------



## Metaphor (May 28, 2011)

^ That too.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2011)

Thanks to support, or lack thereof, FemShep will be a redhead.

They're asking on eye-color now.


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2011)

Of course she is a redhead. 


It goes great with the renegade scars


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

So after some Insanity playing this weekend I have these points to make:
-Fuck husks and those shockwave bastards.
-Fuck anything with armour.
-Fuck Horizon and that boss.

And for some reason my Renegade femShep now has red pupils.... its distracting :/


----------



## DedValve (May 29, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Mentioned through Christina Norman's Twitters: No more fatigue when running.



FINALLY. I'm playing through ME1 again for both genders and I swear I despise the useless sprint feature in that game. Sprint for 2 seconds get fatigued for 15.

ME2 does a better but overall I rarely use that for combat, especially since ME2 made cover so important, this makes long levels with few enemies or hubs better to navigate through when your doing a speedrun.


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2011)

Redhead Femshep? 
Green or Blue eyes 

AH well
I will have a chance to make my Samus Shepard sometime :33



TasteTheDifference said:


> Combat drones are good , but they're very suited to being aggressive, you need to stick them on strong targets like Ymirs, Geth Primes, etc, and get them with a shotgun while they're distracted.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> So after some Insanity playing this weekend I have these points to make:
> -Fuck husks and those shockwave bastards.
> -Fuck anything with armour.
> -Fuck Horizon and that boss.
> ...



Yeah, that's what happens with Renegade. Scars become more prominent and glow, and eyes turn Terminator-red.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2011)

Puhahahahaaa.... oh god_ WHY_. :I


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2011)

So I plan on playing through this game again. 

Which of the three should I play for fun:

Soldier
Vanguard
Sentinel


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2011)

Mangard. Its the funnest class imo.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2011)

Soldier. You feel like fucking Rambo.

Though Infiltrator is the most fun.


----------



## Anarch (May 29, 2011)

Soldier is boring IMO,feels like total fps

Infiltrator is my fav,Vanguard is a lot of fun too.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah, that's what happens with Renegade. Scars become more prominent and glow, and eyes turn Terminator-red.



I don't mind the scars that much but the eyes are kinda lame. Tempted to just do that regeneration thing on her.

I'm not looking forward to doing the Collector Ship mission on Insanity. That big robot gave me enough trouble on Horizon 
What weapon type should I pick with Adept on Collector Ship mission?


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm not looking forward to doing the Collector Ship mission on Insanity. That big robot gave me enough trouble on Horizon
> What weapon type should I pick with Adept on Collector Ship mission?



Collector ship is a cake walk. Horizon is the worst on insanity. Go with assault rifle.. I guess.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

My main problem with Horizon was the husks and shockwave guys, they can kill me quickly and they take so long to kill on Insanity 
And that boss took me forever too because I'd die so easily and it took forever to work down the barrier


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2011)

By the time the collector's Ship comes up, you'll level up, and have better skills so it wont be as hard. Use Miranda in your team because she has that shockwave, and bring someone who has fire power. Works really well against shields.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

I use Miranda and Mordin. Mordin for Incen and Miranda for extra warp. Her overload doesn't work on barriers though.
Is it me or is Pull and Throw useless on Insanity because all enemies have armour/shields/barriers


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2011)

I just realized I said Shockwave..  I meant overload. Miranda and Moridin is who I roll with on Insanity as well.  You'll do fine. I don't remember raging during the collector's mission... so it'll be a cake walk. If you plan to do Miranda's loyalty mission it can be rage worthy at the end.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

Yeah I was wondering why you said "shockwave" 
I did Miranda's loyalty mission last night. Why is the end rageworthy?  The vangaurd enemies can be pretty annoying.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2011)

I remember doing her mission and kept dying...  But yeah, if you didn't find any problem with her mission then collectors Ship will be a breeze.  The suicide mission was a cake walk too. I thought it would be hard but yeah, with all that leveling up it makes it pretty easy. Use the flame thrower on husk.


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2011)

I had no difficulty with Miranda's mission on insanity. The only hard parts for me were that huge room when you go to Purgatory to get Jack and there's a mech and lots of people in there, and the last part of Horizon. I didn't really have much difficulty with anything else.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I remember doing her mission and kept dying...  But yeah, if you didn't find any problem with her mission then collectors Ship will be a breeze.  The suicide mission was a cake walk too. I thought it would be hard but yeah, with all that leveling up it makes it pretty easy. Use the flame thrower on husk.


I died a couple of times. Had too many biotics and shotguns in my face 
I use that heavy weapon which shoots lightning to multiple targets usually. Though flamethrower would be good for husk hordes  Will use that on the dead Reaper ship 



Awesome said:


> I had no difficulty with Miranda's mission on insanity. The only hard parts for me were that huge room when you go to Purgatory to get Jack and there's a mech and lots of people in there, and the last part of Horizon. I didn't really have much difficulty with anything else.



Well I'm playing Adept so its pretty hard at times, especially if enemies manage to get in close.
That Purgatory room wasn't that hard, I just kept baiting enemies one at a time and picking them off  But damn those mechs are super hard on Insanity.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Vanguard Sniper



That's shotgun heresy, claymore 4 ever 



Corran said:


> I'm not looking forward to doing the Collector Ship mission on Insanity. That big robot gave me enough trouble on Horizon
> What weapon type should I pick with Adept on Collector Ship mission?



Just bring the Cain, it'll strip 2/3- 1/2 of a praetorian's armor depending on your level

If you have the firepower pack, the geth shotgun is good on Adepts, 'cause it has a very long range and it strips a trash enemies' shield in one go.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2011)

geth shotgun is fucking ridiculous accurate for a shot gun


----------



## Hana (May 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I had no difficulty with Miranda's mission on insanity. The only hard parts for me were that huge room when you go to Purgatory to get Jack and there's a mech and lots of people in there, and the last part of Horizon. I didn't really have much difficulty with anything else.



PURGATORY 

That part was a bitch. Everywhere else wasn't too bad.

Pfft all these Vanguards and Infiltrators in here. Sentinel 4 life.


----------



## Axl Low (May 30, 2011)

Sentinel with geth sheild boost is the most broken class I have ever played 
In terms of speed runs Sentinel Insanity was faster than my fastest vanguard insanity by 1.5 hours D:

You go Assault Armor and it lasts like wtf forever
if it pops
everyone drops 
then you get half your shield
then when that drops
Geth sheild boost with extra damage 

And i was running around/out in the open most of the time like a vanguard if not more so
It's always funny to see a krogan ram you
then drop to the floor because he popped your tech armor 

Purgatory for sentinel is pretty rough because of the warden and you dont have a sniper or AR at that point :/


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

Purgatory on insanity....


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

There's Krogan on Purgatory? 

It was the mech that was hard. If you have the mech coming in too close and there's enemies still out there you are most likely dead unless you can escape.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2011)

isn't purgatory the prison ship?  where were there krogans


----------



## Anarch (May 30, 2011)

Muk said:


> isn't purgatory the prison ship?  where were there krogans



You beat me to it 

Purgatory was all blue suns and mechs ( couple of big ones if i remember correctly )


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2011)

Oh god, I'm messing up my canon.  I'm going to delete my post now.


----------



## Metaphor (May 30, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Sentinel with geth sheild boost is the most broken class I have ever played
> In terms of speed runs Sentinel Insanity was faster than my fastest vanguard insanity by 1.5 hours D:
> 
> You go Assault Armor and it lasts like wtf forever
> ...



I can't do speed runs.  I have a tendency to leave and do other shit with the game still running.


----------



## Axl Low (May 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Purgatory on insanity....



Ymir isnt so bad in CQC while strafing in circles
but you will get fucked up if you fuck up


----------



## The World (May 30, 2011)

I want a fucking Ymir robot.


----------



## Axl Low (May 30, 2011)

YOu can hack one 

OMFG
A squadmate that lives in a Ymir mech


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2011)

So I guess we'll get a femShep trailer after all.


----------



## Axl Low (May 30, 2011)

MAKE HER LOOK LIKE JENNIFER HALE
WIth red hair of course


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2011)

It's probably gonna be the default femShep.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2011)

Was pretty obvious since he was asking for hair and eye colors of what people wanted.


----------



## Corran (May 30, 2011)

Got past the Collector ship, once again the husks and big boss thingy gave me trouble 

Next up, Tali recruitment. In 8 hours when I get home


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2011)

I here to fap. The new ME2 team lithograph looks good. I might get one if I can catch it.... fucking $80.


----------



## Rios (Jun 1, 2011)

ok what the fuck


----------



## Jena (Jun 1, 2011)

Rios said:


> ok what the fuck


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

Creepy babies. Nice tits. Cool Wrex scar.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

There should be some new screen Grabs coming out next week from ME3 nothing spoilerific just more environment shots again * cockteasing bastards ... cough just kidding

Normandy Non-News:

Looks like some people can't wait for release dates anymore some looser released a Build of 
Duce Ex Human Revolution on line


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Jun 1, 2011)

^





> We're not going to do a party game, we're not going to do Dance Dance Krogan for Mass Effect.


I _demand_ that Dance Dance Krogan be made.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2011)

I WANT DANCE DANCE KROGAN, TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

People will believe anything these days, won't they?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2011)

Depending on how that Kinectt support is gonna be used.. I might get it.... maybe. Sort of want. Doubt it would be something cool though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that the cover art for the game?  Because it looks like Shepard's omni-tool is a sword.  Reminds me of the blades that Zealots from StarCraft use.


----------



## Hana (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still getting if for the PC (MODS!), so I could care less. If I can do the Shepard shuffle though, I might try the game out once on the XBox.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is that the cover art for the game?  Because it looks like Shepard's omni-tool is a sword.  Reminds me of the blades that Zealots from StarCraft use.



aha, wasn't there something about a melee class ? Oh it was a rumour right ?


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> aha, wasn't there something about a melee class ? Oh it was a rumour right ?



A sort of rumor that came from a horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE mistranslation of an old interview.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2011)

I know it was a rumor, but it would be funny to see a melee class trying to take on a hordes of Husks.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2011)

Hana said:


> I'm still getting if for the PC (MODS!), so I could care less. If I can do the Shepard shuffle though, I might try the game out once on the XBox.


Are there even good mods out for ME2? Because I haven't seen any.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know it was a rumor, but it would be funny to see a melee class trying to take on a hordes of Husks.



From what I read on ME3 there was meant to be more husks right? I am not looking forward to that shit


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2011)

Krogan Husks


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

If u need kinect for ME3
then fuck getting it lol


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Corran said:


> From what I read on ME3 there was meant to be more husks right? I am not looking forward to that shit



of course theres more husks, they're the reapers canon fodder.




Axl Low said:


> If u need kinect for ME3
> then fuck getting it lol


Optional kinect much more likely.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

why is bioware trying to do new stuff that is going to lose its player base? 

it failed with DA2 and now with me3?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Corran said:


> From what I read on ME3 there was meant to be more husks right? I am not looking forward to that shit


Thinking about the isanity play through for ME3?   Can't wait.  



ExoSkel said:


> Are there even good mods out for ME2? Because I haven't seen any.


Yeah, I would say so. There's one that let you recruit anyone at the beginning,  so you can get Legions at the start... if you want. Also hair mods, TIM's eyes, you can customize your own eye/hair/lips colors... a lot of great stuff I would say. Makes it even more re-playable.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

btw how do yall think xp will work?

like me1 or me2?
Or something new?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2011)

Sex scenes with kinect support.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Sex scenes with kinect support.





No thx D:


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> btw how do yall think xp will work?
> 
> like me1 or me2?
> Or something new?


It doesn't bother me if I don't get to see every exp gain or do.. so whatever. Im thinking it might be more like ME3 though.. ME3 is gonna be more ME2 than ME1. 



Deathgun said:


> Sex scenes with kinect support.


I was thinking about renegade interruptions with Kinect.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Sex scenes with kinect support.





The Boss said:


> I was thinking about renegade interruptions with Kinect.



Or both... at the same time.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It doesn't bother me if I don't get to see every exp gain or do.. so whatever. Im thinking it might be more like ME3 though.. ME3 is gonna be more ME2 than ME1.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about renegade interruptions with Kinect.





Vai said:


> Or both... at the same time.



BRB GETTING A KINECT

Renegade + kinect = stick it in pooper "on accident"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> Or both... at the same time.



Simultaneously... I'll buy it at a high price.  

Just give it time. It'll happen. Eventually.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

OH OH

INTERACTIVE RENEGADE TRIGGERS

HEADBUTT THE TURIAN COUNCILOR 

CROTCH KICK A KROGAN

COP A FEEL FROM AN ASARI/TEAMMATE


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

now that's what i am talking about, how we gonna implement it into the pc though


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

lol...* GARRUS*!


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

IGN Gameplay Preview:



> Mass Effect 3 plays like a shooter.
> 
> Sure, Mass Effect games have always looked like shooters, but they've never really played like them. Yeah, you pointed and shot at things, but the less tangible particulars of combat have always eluded BioWare's sci-fi epic. Gunplay in Mass Effect was a clunky exercise in behind-the-scenes dice rolls, RPG-style. Mass Effect 2's battles weren't the chore they often were in the original, but they weren't what anyone paid the price of admission for. The cover mechanic was limited in comparison to dedicated third person action games, and guns lacked any sort of oomph.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Garrus is looking as boss as ever.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm just looking at the screen shots for now. I'm staying away from articles and such. Must resist reading.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

so there is cool melee, and less cover-tastic gunfights, nice.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> so there is cool melee, and less cover-tastic gunfights, nice.



I wouldn't say "cover-tastic" - I'd say it operates more like that you can't stay in one piece of cover the whole time and just casually pop up to shoot. Need to move around, find an advantage, etc. If the game is really supposed to be harder, as BioWare has said, then cover will be crucial.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont mind taking cover, just dont want to stay in one place all time shooting at people coming near me. I liked what they described in the article, keeping on moving in covers but having to option to punch someone in the face without it being suicidal.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

It's only not suicidal if you manage to get the sneak on them or get to them using cover, and because melee isn't broken as balls. I imagine if you stay out of cover and try running up to a group of guys you'll still end up like Swiss cheese.

Now I have the dilemma of either doing a nuLara Croft set or my old ME3 set with some updates.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

True, but in Me2 sometimes you would get in swiss cheese while runing to get to the nearest cover.

I want a more noticeable health system. I could feel wrex in ME1 tank a gazzilion of bullets with his health alone, but tali dying quickly if her shields were out. I want a 30% more shield power upgrade to make a bigger diference than what I experienced on me2.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> True, but in Me2 sometimes you would get in swiss cheese while runing to get to the nearest cover.



Goddamn YAMIRS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> True, but in Me2 sometimes you would get in swiss cheese while runing to get to the nearest cover.



I didn't.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I didn't.



ohohooh 

but you know what I mean, you would lose your shields too fast. Sure you'd get to cover and regenerate them (and your health) just as quickly, but I wasn't a big fan of that.
Definetly liked the shield/health from me1 better.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Hence why you don't stand in front of the guy shooting you with a gun.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Fine, wharever


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

OH SHIT
THAT CEREBUS BITCH GUNNA GET SOME LEAD TO THE HEAD


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 2, 2011)

I heard the game was pushed back because of the kinect shit.  I hope not, because fuck kinect.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

I doubt three months (at the max) is enough time to add Kinect support.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> I heard the game was pushed back because of the kinect shit.  I hope not, because fuck kinect.



First it was pushed back so Bioware can make it appeal to a larger audience, then it was pushed back so they can add gay romance, and now it's because of Kinect. When will it ever end.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

shit this game sounds like duke nukem forever


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> First it was pushed back so Bioware can make it appeal to a larger audience, then it was pushed back so they can add gay romance, and now it's because of Kinect. When will it ever end.



It won't.  Trolls want their fun.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> First it was pushed back so Bioware can make it appeal to a larger audience, then it was pushed back so they can add gay romance, and now it's because of Kinect. When will it ever end.



Don't know about the first two, but fuck kinect.  Never liked it, and I bet Microsoft will spend an obscene amount of time talking about it at E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably, though I at least give Microsoft props for trying to sell their product. Instead of Sony. Who came out with the obviously-ripped-off-of-the-Wii Move that was never heard from again since... what... Move support in Heavy Rain? In all honesty Microsoft probably doesn't have much to talk about especially when so many developers get their own separate conferences. They'll get Gears of War 3, the new Alan Wake title and maybe they can show off The Witcher 2 since it's 360 only on console. But if they can make Kinect appeal to more people through more "hardcore" games, more power to them. Besides, Microsoft already said they plan to triple the Kinect library by the end of the year and appeal to more gamers instead of the "casual" route that they went with before.

Sony can keep their Little Big Planet 3 and four hours of charts and graphs.

Nintendo dominates all, though.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It won't.  Trolls want their fun.


Haterz gonna hate. 



Muk said:


> shit this game sounds like duke nukem forever


I haven't been following Duke Nukem.... why you say that? 



Metaphor said:


> Don't know about the first two, but fuck kinect.  Never liked it, and I bet Microsoft will spend an obscene amount of time talking about it at E3.


I bet they will too.. just like last year.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Haterz gonna hate.
> 
> 
> I haven't been following Duke Nukem.... why you say that?
> ...



Anyone who watches E3 for the Big Three conferences is just poor in general. They rarely show off anything good because most big developers have their own conferences and days now, as well. But only Nintendo ever has anything to show. At best Microsoft and Sony have one trump card each that's still overwhelming (for example - when Microsoft confirmed that FFXIII was multiplatform. As poor as the game might have been, it was still a HUGE kick in the nads to Sony and the FF fanboys who had been touting its exclusivity to the PS3).

Otherwise it's all bullshit - like Microsoft's Kinect (which, again... at least they're trying to sell it instead of letting it die out like Sony), or a repeat of Sony's '09 E3... where it was based around a Sackboy power-point presentation explaining WHY THE PLAYSTATION 3 IS THE COOLEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD! *pelvic-thrust* Yes. We get it, Sony. You're better than everyone else. We already know you flat-out said Nintendo sucks, and will never be a video game console or handheld competitor ever again (Funny... didn't the DS and Wii BOTH kick your ass?)

And I'm thinking Muk is misunderstanding that ME3 was repeatedly pushed off for various reasons when really people keep making up reasons for when it was pushed off just once. Either that or he expects ME3 to be as positively underwhelming as Duke Nukem Forever will clearly be.


----------



## Alien (Jun 2, 2011)

I completely stopped following up on this. Has there been any more juicy news in the last couple of weeks ?


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrex said:


> I completely stopped following up on this. Has there been any more juicy news in the last couple of weeks ?



Some rumors that it will tout Kinect support based on a "confirmed XBox 360 box" that was "mysteriously removed" from the "reputable" site it was on.

IGN had some hands-on gameplay preview that basically said it's awesome. Melee is epic to use now, cover and moving in, out, and between it works wonderfully, the guns actually feel and seem like they're doing something now, and combat isn't as stagnant as hiding behind one piece of cover and decimating everyone.

Oh, and grenades. Not the grenades from the first game. "Actual" grenades. There was also a screenshot with Garrus.


----------



## Alien (Jun 2, 2011)

sounds pretty good

Grenades in ME1 were dumb as fuck. Fucking frisbees


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

I liked that they were almost sort of like mines. Could set it up and set it off as needed. But real grenades seems to fit into the new gameplay aspects - faster combat (and better overall) - much better.

If you go back a page you can see where I quoted the entire preview of the bit of the game they at IGN played.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> CDPR confirmed today it's coming to the 360 (no announcement of PS3 release).
> 
> Remember when they criticized BioWare for "consolizing" their RPG into an action-RPG? Same thing is happening to The Witcher 2.


Yes yes.. I remember. This drama is all sooo...... very entertaining. :33 



Damon Baird said:


> Anyone who watches E3 for the Big Three conferences is just poor in general. They rarely show off anything good because most big developers have their own conferences and days now, as well. But only Nintendo ever has anything to show. At best Microsoft and Sony have one trump card each that's still overwhelming (for example - when Microsoft confirmed that FFXIII was multiplatform. As poor as the game might have been, it was still a HUGE kick in the nads to Sony and the FF fanboys who had been touting its exclusivity to the PS3).
> 
> Otherwise it's all bullshit - like Microsoft's Kinect (which, again... at least they're trying to sell it instead of letting it die out like Sony), or a repeat of Sony's '09 E3... where it was based around a Sackboy power-point presentation explaining WHY THE PLAYSTATION 3 IS THE COOLEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD! *pelvic-thrust* Yes. We get it, Sony. You're better than everyone else. We already know you flat-out said Nintendo sucks, and will never be a video game console or handheld competitor ever again (Funny... didn't the DS and Wii BOTH kick your ass?)
> 
> And I'm thinking Muk is misunderstanding that ME3 was repeatedly pushed off for various reasons when really people keep making up reasons for when it was pushed off just once. Either that or he expects ME3 to be as positively underwhelming as Duke Nukem Forever will clearly be.



Im most interested in Konami's and Ea's this year.. oh and Nintendo too. They always have something unique to show.. for better or worst. Is Sony really forgetting about the Move? lol As they should since it was a direct copy of the Wii (took them 4 years to copy the tech lulz). No one cares about doing the same thing the Wii can with better graphics.. especially at a higher price.  

Hopefully ME3 will deliver. So far I've heard a lot of stuff I like, and only a few I don't care for. I expect to see Garrus in the demo.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrex said:


> sounds pretty good
> 
> Grenades in ME1 were dumb as fuck. Fucking frisbees



I rike the frisbees. I raged when I found out they cut out the grenades. I used it like a boss in ME1.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing in ME3 I've heard I'm particularly adverse to (I may be a little upset depending on what would be the main squad or not, but I can get over it). So I'm really excited about ME3. One of my top five current most anticipated games.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

ME1 grenades were life savers on insanity
I threw them at the floor near me when i was fighting Krogan

OH SHIT KROGAN CHARGING AT 55MPH
FREEZE BITCH
*cryo grenade detonate*

Seriously was what with Krogan doing a vanguard charge at you when you 20 feet away on insanity?


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2011)

Not ME3 news, but Christina Norman just got married (and back to work - shitty or best honeymoon?). She retweeted a few well wishes she got from some... interesting Twitters. 



			
				kleptogirl (Kasumi Goto) said:
			
		

> @truffle I love weddings. So many expensive gifts to appropri.....appreciate.





			
				OperationsChief (Ashley Williams) said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your wedding. Thanks for giving us all something else to fight for.





			
				BaldandAngry (Jack) said:
			
		

> @truffle Way to legally bind yourself to a guy who will probably try to kill you...or is that just me? Aw f*ck it, CONGRATULATIONS!





			
				Thane_Krios said:
			
		

> Congratulations to @truffle and her lucky Husband. May the gods be with him and his Siha.



Best for last:



			
				Garrus_Vakarian said:
			
		

> @truffle Congratulations on your marriage. Take a tip from me - Calibrations come second in a relationship. I know it's hard...


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2011)

lol calibrations come 2nd in relationships


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> @truffle Congratulations on your marriage. Take a tip from me - Calibrations come second in a relationship. I know it's hard...



This one made me laugh for like ten minutes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2011)

I Love Jack's Handle


----------



## Hana (Jun 3, 2011)

Possible spoilers about a certain princess:


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2011)

where is the scare


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't decide on Infiltrator or Vanguard for my first insanity run ><
Did ME1 and ME2 as a soldier and pretty much Rambo'ed my way through the games and wanna try something else.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Garrus_Vakarian
> @truffle Congratulations on your marriage. Take a tip from me - Calibrations come second in a relationship. I know it's hard...



Pffffffhhahahahahahha...


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2011)

Calibrations always come first.


----------



## Wan (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2011)

^ 


Also, I got my Xbox monthly mag today. I almost threw it away.. good thing I didn't. I came buckets.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Calibrations always come first.



Honestly, the Normandy better have the best goddamn guns in the galaxy when he finally finishes.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

I said in the ME2 thread he should be able to shoot a reaper from another galaxy with pinpoint accuracy after he is finished calibrating. I stand by it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2011)

I cave in and read the Xbox ME3 article.. and this is the role James Vega(Sanders) will play in ME3.


*Spoiler*: __ 








I hate him already.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2011)

I like how like three articles described him completely differently and knowing how old they are, he'll probably be something _completely_ different from all of those.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted here or not (been busy with studying for finals and trying to find a better job):  

I was kinda hoping that something like that would come with the Limited Edition of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2011)

That just means they have room for something BETTER for the LE.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2011)

True that.  I just want to know what it is...hope it'll be awesome.  Some of the Limited Edition stuff for other games have been kinda lame.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

"Sources" apparently say BioWare will be making an appearance during the Microsoft conference.

Popular belief? This is giving credibility to the "Mass Effect 3 on Kinect" rumor.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Insanity run done  All on Adept. I may have died a few times though


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2011)

Did my advice help at all? O:


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Yah it did  I had Miranda on my team pretty much the entire time.
Warps everywhere


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Insanity run done  All on Adept. I may have died a few times though



Just a few?  Congrats! Feels good doesn't it.


----------



## Wan (Jun 6, 2011)

OMNITOOL KNIFE STAB.

Also VOICE TACTICAL COMMANDS WITH KINECT.

So psyched.

Edit:  GAMEPLAY TRAILER


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQDJ0oY2_V8[/YOUTUBE]

Don't get the advantage of saying the line over selecting it


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

oh so kinect is use for the voice recognition to choise dialog and launch attack ?

FUCK YEACH thats freacking awesome, i can't wait to talk to my tv sayin *punch the reporter* good thing i have a kinect


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2011)

errr so its just a mircophone thingy? well i can live with that


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqCqVAoCA8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

MY FUCKING MONEY


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

*FIRST DAY BUY. ALL OF MY FUCKING MONEY!!!*


----------



## Wan (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh so kinect is use for the voice recognition to choise dialog and launch attack ?
> 
> FUCK YEACH thats freacking awesome, i can't wait to talk to my tv sayin *punch the reporter* good thing i have a kinect



I wonder if "pimpslap the bitch" will work too? :ho


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 6, 2011)

ugh dont see the point of kinect..i rather just pick the dialogue than say it..

still an auto buy...its fucking me3


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

BRICKS HAVE BEEN SHAT!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> ugh dont see the point of kinect..i rather just pick the dialogue than say it..
> 
> still an auto buy...its fucking me3



Don't you want to_ voice_ command your team? Shit, that's actually pretty dope.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

That shit was boss back in Socom2 days. 

I hope the voice commands are just better and respond better as well.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 6, 2011)

not really

i just wanna be reunited with ashley


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2011)

not the biggest fan of voice command

at least back then they didn't feel responsive enough than a few quick button combos for commanding


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

Announce limited edition so I can pre-order NOW!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> not really
> 
> i just wanna be reunited with ashley



.. and Kinect talk with her during romance scenes? :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Announce limited edition so I can pre-order NOW!!!!



Rumor has it, Collectors Edition.



> The ME3 Collector's Edition will contain an:
> 
> *Premium metal case featuring commemorative artwork of Commander Shepard
> 
> ...



Im waiting for the super awesome one though... which Im sure you are too.


----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2011)

It wasn't as good as the ME2 launch trailer but it was still decent


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> .. and Kinect talk with her during romance scenes? :ho



"doggystyle"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

That dagger omni-tool ALONE makes the trailer worth it.


----------



## DanE (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I just hope this is better than ME 2


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha...you know you want to whisper "I'll never blow you up," to Kaiden.

I want to yell at Liara and tell her to never ignore me again.  I'm more important than some Drell.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Im waiting for the super awesome one though... which Im sure you are too.



Maybe I should pre-order the Collector's Edition, just in case there is no Limited Edition...I can always cancel or upgrade the order.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

IT'S ONNNNNNNN!

CASSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> .. and Kinect talk with her during romance scenes? :ho



If they make a Kinect version, I wonder if they'll have an interactive feature during the romance scenes.

"To show Ashley how much you care, hump the screen vigorously."


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

GOOOD GOD. FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP !!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

Link to Collector's Edition: 

Apparently it comes with a mechdog companion and first-day dlc...


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

*DAT TERMIREAPER!*


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

*CYRO FREEZE + OMNI TOOL SLICE = GLORIOUS 

I CAM BUCKETS!*


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, for anyone who wants to watch the E3:


Slide the load bar back to about 0:30 for all the ME stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Link to Collector's Edition:
> 
> Apparently it comes with a mechdog companion and first-day dlc...



? Shepard casual appearance? N7 hoodie

 WUT.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

XBL Normanday Avatar?  Hmmm...nice.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't like the launch trailer. But then it showed fighting Reapers and then I was like

"Take my fucking wallet"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

sfZSDgrfgzdrfgRHG


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ? Shepard casual appearance? N7 hoodie
> 
> WUT.



that will be awesome for the Earth Shepards


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

The Voice Command looks like it will be a great addition


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm indifferent about it. It's nice to have, but it doesn't really changing anything and I can select an option faster with a mouse or controller.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

STEALTH IN MY MASS EFFECT.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLwowDEy_2k[/YOUTUBE]

Chain gun vs a reaper?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

i just saw the demo on earth with anderson and....



I JUST SHIT IN MY PANTS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

That demo lacked Kaidan.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

Voice Recognition Check
Kinetic Check
Mass Effect III Check

Lock and Load for Reaper Sweepers


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That demo lacked Kaidan.



Which made it Awesome


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That demo lacked Kaidan.



ashley is hot as hell.
good thing my original ME and ME2 save i went with ashley 
i keep my save from my first time ever playing, until the end


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol chain gun vs reaper

Lol Shepard thinking it will even scratch it. 

It's like flicking water at rocks


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 6, 2011)

MARCH 6TH 2012 WTF BIOWARE WHY YOU DO THIS 

casey's canadian accent , all owt war


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

You don't want recycled environments to the 10th power, do you?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

Who doesn't like recycled game Environments for every level thats recycled Sheppard saves a Reaper.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Which made it Awesome





ichigeau said:


> ashley is hot as hell.
> good thing my original ME and ME2 save i went with ashley
> i keep my save from my first time ever playing, until the end



.. but but.. BUT MY HUSBANDO. 

Ash does look good though.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, it comes out two days before my birthday.

I'mma have a Mass Effect party. And by that I mean I'm going to play Mass Effect while wearing a party hat and drinking cheap wine coolers.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 6, 2011)

so reapers also come with legs (not counting the human reaper) nice


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

It comes out the week before finals...not cool.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's an extended walkthrough:



Part 2:


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Wtf is with Ashey's hair. Fucking peekaboo style doesn't make sense in combat.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Miranda had her hair down too...


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are you guys seeing Ashley?

*found it, looking all sexy and what not


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, but I can't remember it covering half her face like it did with Ashley.


----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2011)

In my nightmares...


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2011)

You know

if they add a kinect feature that would allow me to punch her in the face every time she says something i would probably be inclined to get a kinect just for that


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Day one buy if they announced that.

Hell I would get it before it comes out.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes, but I can't remember it covering half her face like it did with Ashley.


.. but it can.. 



GLORIOUS! GLORIOUS! GLORIOUS! GLORIOUS!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm hoping to see some biotics on display, don't think I saw Liara doing anything of note. Maybe tomorrow we'll see something.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 6, 2011)

I want the option to punch everyone in the face, not just her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

ME3 better win best game of e3


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else find it irksome that they always choose the dullest class (i.e. Soldier) to demo? I wanna see how the tech/biotic powers work, and if they still have that retarded shared CD.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Soldier is for real men, little one.

Gotta lead with the best


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> I'm hoping to see some biotics on display, don't think I saw Liara doing anything of note. Maybe tomorrow we'll see something.



With the voice demo they showed her singularity.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Manguard is for real men, little one.



Fix'd for you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, no. Soldier is the stale class for GoW fans.

The 'manly' class of ME is the Vanguard.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> With the voice demo they showed her singularity.



I can't wait to command Kaidan. :ho Hopefully he'll have most of the same skills as ME1.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Shepard: KAIDEN RUB MAH FEET!


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Shepard: KAIDEN PUNCH ASHLEY IN THE FACE FOR ME, I FORGOT TO DO IT TODAY!


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fix'd for you.



Vangaurd is like a Club, no real creativity behind using it

Soldier is a Swiss army knife,so many ways to kill you so little time


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Guns and... oh, more guns! And then some more!

It's a one-trick pony for those without imagination.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Guns and... oh, more guns! And then some more!
> 
> It's a one-trick pony for those without imagination.



not the way people with a brain play it 

Soldier is good from any range not just suicidally close


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> Shepard: KAIDEN PUNCH ASHLEY IN THE FACE FOR ME, I FORGOT TO DO IT TODAY!


But.. how does one puch Ashes??  



Zen-aku said:


> Vangaurd is like a Club, no real creativity behind using it


Only if you don't know how to play the class.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya sure, you just stick to GoW.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Ya sure, you just stick to GoW.



and u stick to running your head into a wall


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> With the voice demo they showed her singularity.



Ah, thanks! Just checked it out, might have to get the kinect for this.


----------



## Rios (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god I absolutely hated the Vanguard class. Nothing wrong with getting close and personal and using yourself as a projectile but damn in the end you will be looking for cover once again. And then its an exercise in frustration. Use charge in the beginning of a fight and you have a high chance of dying. Look around in the middle of a fight to find a suitable target with a suitable cover nearby so you wont get blasted by the other guys if you charge in. Its a nice finisher though but considering the variety and spammability of the Engineer and Adept and the beauty of sniping with Infiltrator I'd much rather just play as a Soldier shooting mobs head on with Adrenaline rush instead of charging in and looking for cover afterwards anyway as a Vanguard. And this is coming from a guy who likes tanks.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

I like infiltrator.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Rios (Jun 6, 2011)

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh god I absolutely hated the Vanguard class. Nothing wrong with getting close and personal and using yourself as a projectile but damn in the end you will be looking for cover once again. And then its an exercise in frustration. Use charge in the beginning of a fight and you have a high chance of dying. Look around in the middle of a fight to find a suitable target with a suitable cover nearby so you wont get blasted by the other guys if you charge in. Its a nice finisher though but considering the variety and spammability of the Engineer and Adept and the beauty of sniping with Infiltrator I'd much rather just play as a Soldier shooting mobs head on with Adrenaline rush instead of charging in and looking for cover afterwards anyway as a Vanguard. And this is coming from a guy who likes tanks.


This is part of the reason why I liked Vanguard. At first it may seem like a "rush in and lol kill" type of class but it actually requires thinking ahead before you charge. Plus, I thought the class was handled pretty well and a blast to play once you get the hang of it.  I had the most fun and felt the most badass when playing as Vanguard.  



Jena said:


> I like infiltrator..


Me too. Sniping is so Boss.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

I liked Soldier, Infiltrator, and Vanguard the most.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

I like to imagine that Shepard uses his tactical cloak for illicit purposes.

Hiding in Miranda's shower whilst invisible is heavy risk. But the priiiize...


----------



## Rios (Jun 6, 2011)

Strategy is good but sometimes you cant be sure about the positioning of every enemy and reinforcements do come by regularly. That makes Vanguards the class with highest death rate until you learn exactly what you are up against and how to handle it. And my old PC wasnt that good so each loading time took a lot XDD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> I like to imagine that Shepard uses his tactical cloak for illicit purposes.
> 
> Hiding in Miranda's shower whilst invisible is heavy risk. But the priiiize...



Hahaha, laughed so hard when I read that.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> I like to imagine that Shepard uses his tactical cloak for illicit purposes.
> 
> Hiding in Miranda's shower whilst invisible is heavy risk. But the priiiize...


Do want.. but Kaidan's shower instead plz.  DAT PRIZE. 



Rios said:


> Strategy is good but sometimes you cant be sure about the positioning of every enemy and reinforcements do come by regularly. That makes Vanguards the class with highest death rate until you learn exactly what you are up against and how to handle it. And my old PC wasnt that good so each loading time took a lot XDD



Give it another go. It's awesome.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Do want.. but Kaidan's shower instead plz.  DAT PRIZE.



Shepard would have Kaidan's room bugged. Call in a favor from Tali. Circuit the camera to the omnitool. 

Is circuit the right word? I have no idea.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Garrus in a sneak suit would already have the prize and a smoke before Kaiden could ever try.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> Shepard would have Kaidan's room bugged. Call in a favor from Tali. Circuit the camera to the omnitool.
> 
> Is circuit the right word? I have no idea.


FUND IT. BIOWARE FUND IT.  



The World said:


> Garrus in a sneak suit would already have the prize and a smoke before Kaiden could ever try.


This would be true if Garrus was human.


----------



## Wan (Jun 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> MARCH 6TH 2012 WTF BIOWARE WHY YOU DO THIS
> 
> casey's canadian accent , all owt war





Awesome said:


> You don't want recycled environments to the 10th power, do you?



^^This.  A million times this.  More development time means more time to add and refine the content so that it doesn't end up in a complete mess of recycled environments.  I'm looking at you, Dragon Age II.

I mean, let's compare the development times after the previous games were released:

Dragon Age: Origins was released in November 2009.  Dragon Age II was released in March of 2011.  That's only 16 months of development time, including time to entirely revamp the combat system ala the change between ME1 and ME2.

Mass Effect 2 was released in January 2010.  The scheduled release of Mass Effect 3 is March 2012.  That's 26 months of development time, 10 more months than Dragon Age II got.  And there apparently is no major revamp of combat, just a bunch of additions and tweaks.

I really hope this delay of Mass Effect 3 came from the top.  It would indicate that the execs of EA and BioWare are thinking "Let's not piss off our core fanbase again, k?"

Edit:  Oh and by the way Mass Effect 3 is getting an ACTUAL Collector's Edition, not the "Signature Edition" bullcrap we got for DAII.  Seems a bit improved over the ME2 Collector's Edition as well.





			
				Chris Priestly said:
			
		

> Get the ultimate Mass Effect 3 experience with the N7 Collector’s Edition!
> 
> This exclusive and limited package includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Just watched all the gameplay from E3. OH GOD GIVE ME IT NOW


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Im waiting for _ULTIMATE_ Edition before I pre-order.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 6, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh god I absolutely hated the Vanguard class. Nothing wrong with getting close and personal and using yourself as a projectile but damn in the end you will be looking for cover once again. And then its an exercise in frustration. Use charge in the beginning of a fight and you have a high chance of dying. Look around in the middle of a fight to find a suitable target with a suitable cover nearby so you wont get blasted by the other guys if you charge in. Its a nice finisher though but considering the variety and spammability of the Engineer and Adept and the beauty of sniping with Infiltrator I'd much rather just play as a Soldier shooting mobs head on with Adrenaline rush instead of charging in and looking for cover afterwards anyway as a Vanguard. And this is coming from a guy who likes tanks.



If you have inferno ammo upgrade to incendiary ammo you can charge groups of enemies, if the protection of one of them is stripped, they will panic and cause nearby enemies to panic also, as the fire will spread, even through protections

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDKvWCu3nmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Although I'm still breath-taken by the Tomb Raider stuff, this was a close second. Everything looked stellar in gameplay but I'm still not sold about the RPG elements. I wouldn't trust Casey Hudson as far as I could throw him now, learning how fucking arrogant and selfish he is. But Christina Norman seemed pretty confident in it.

But I'll wait and see what they show.


----------



## Wan (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the 360 Collector's Edition for ME2, but that was back before I was Master Race.  Now it's going to be the PC version.  I hope the PC version takes advantage of the improvements to the Unreal Engine using DirectX 11.  (I will get the 360 version eventually though, so I can try out the Kinect voice commands and finish my original profiles)


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it just me or did Mordin sound a little "off" in the gameplay vids?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This is part of the reason why I liked Vanguard. At first it may seem like a "rush in and lol kill" type of class but it actually requires thinking ahead before you charge. Plus, I thought the class was handled pretty well and a blast to play once you get the hang of it.  I had the most fun and felt the most badass when playing as Vanguard.



Fuck yeah


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed the voice change too.


----------



## Wan (Jun 6, 2011)

It may be a placeholder voice actor.  Or just terrible audio quality.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

It feels like maybe a voice filter is missing maybe 
Kinda off putting Mordin not sounding like Mordin


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Shepard sounded a little off so I'm guessing it was just the audio.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah the voices were off  


It has to be the audio. 


The wouldnt switch voice actors for noticable characters like them


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

All the major voice actors were already confirmed through various sources to be returning anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to see tali


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> All the major voice actors were already confirmed through various sources to be returning anyway.



Yeah, I think most of them are contractually obligated to do the whole trilogy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

As if anyone would NOT want to do such a wonderful game, anyways.  Everyone was pretty fantastic.

Except ManShep, but eh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Except ManShep, but eh.



Don't start that shit man


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 7, 2011)

I was expecting...more from the collector's edition.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sold.


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2011)

More?  It is a little bit more than the ME2 collector's edition, with a lithograph of the Normandy and exclusive soundtrack.  Anything more would be unprecedented, and thus unexpected.  I'm just glad they didn't go the "Signature Edition" route.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Fenris Mech Pet

For an extra twenty dollars, I'm sold.


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 7, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> More?  It is a little bit more than the ME2 collector's edition, with a lithograph of the Normandy and exclusive soundtrack.  Anything more would be unprecedented, and thus unexpected.  I'm just glad they didn't go the "Signature Edition" route.



I guess I was just really expecting a Normandy to come with it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

They're selling Normandy on it's own from the BioWare store.

Lets see what they put in their Limited Edition (and they better make one).  I'll shell out $120 or whatever it is Limited Editions go for.  TAKE MY MONEY BIOWARE!


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> I guess I was just really expecting a Normandy to come with it.



More "hoping" not "expecting", unless you had a real reason to expect it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, they were taking ideas for a Limited Edition a while back...not sure if anything came of it.  Hopefully, something did.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2011)

Read the giantbomb preview and saw that Bioware is going for "better shooting" and that's all I need to know. I don't think I would've minded the simplification of the RPG elements in 2 so much if the game's shooting didn't start feeling kind of off after a few hours.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember feeling that the ME2 shooting was leagues better than ME1 shooting and this looks to be another great step up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Was looking around the BioWare forums, and Chris Priestly said that the Collector's Edition is the only one above standard edition that he knows of...damn.  Guess I'll have to order this now.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gonna get this for PC, but the kinect support, more specifically shouting out commands looked interesting. I wonder if I shouted "Garrus, fuck their shit up" he would actually do it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2011)

Finished ME2 yesterday..Just wonderful..Easily one of my fave games.

Want to play through it again..but don't want to go as 'soldier' again..not sure what type to choose..any suggestions would eb appreciated..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

Soldier is my least favorite class. Play adept or infiltrator for something different.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't quite understand why Kinect is needed for voice recognition. It is not new technology. I pity the fool who actually buys Kinect for this reason.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Finished ME2 yesterday..Just wonderful..Easily one of my fave games.
> 
> Want to play through it again..but don't want to go as 'soldier' again..not sure what type to choose..any suggestions would eb appreciated..



sentinel with legion's bonus power


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

i feel like cmmdr shep buying little mass effect ships
in real life
PARADOX


----------



## Anarch (Jun 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Finished ME2 yesterday..Just wonderful..Easily one of my fave games.
> 
> Want to play through it again..but don't want to go as 'soldier' again..not sure what type to choose..any suggestions would eb appreciated..



Infiltrator


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Is it just me or did Mordin sound a little "off" in the gameplay vids?


I thought I was the only one. 

Also.. Wrex's voice was in the trailer? Yes? Yes?



forgotten_hero said:


> Chris Priestly said that the Collector's Edition is the only one above standard edition that he knows of.


I DON'T WANT TO BELIEVE. HE'S LYING.  

There has to be a bigger one. This is the final ME game.. there has to be a bigger one. Why don't you want my money Bioware.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 7, 2011)

Ash... WOW! She got her hair DID LOL 

Running around with Capt. Anderson is gonna be Boss!


----------



## Hana (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Also.. Wrex's voice was in the trailer? Yes? Yes?



Both Wrex and Mordin's voices were places holders. The real voice actors haven't recorded their lines yet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I DON'T WANT TO BELIEVE. HE'S LYING.
> 
> There has to be a bigger one. This is the final ME game.. there has to be a bigger one. Why don't you want my money Bioware.



I know right?  BioWare be greedy and TAKE MY MONEY!!!!


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I don't quite understand why Kinect is needed for voice recognition. It is not new technology. I pity the fool who actually buys Kinect for this reason.



Kinect is widely distributed enough to make the feature worth the investment, probably.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Bioware said:
			
		

> hey guys, I mentioned in another thread - it's a bit of a bummer but there won't likely be an uber edition. I apologize for getting hopes up on that. I can't really get into "why not" but we did try.







*Spoiler*: __ 



*;_;*


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

uh ? people were bitching that they dont have motion sensor for mass effect 3

but insted they use voice voice recognition of the kinect to choose the dialog and launch the attack in real time during combat (like the guy in the video that said *liara, singularity* then she does it)

its awesome, i never tough they would done that,  its better than not having it at all.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2011)

finished my adept renegade run through 

it was awesome

best part was blow up the base and then tell TiM "fuck you"

also killing 305k batariens yeah it felt good


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *;_;*



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmm, wonder if we can ask the Batarians to help us save Earth?  It would be funny trying to ask them.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 7, 2011)

Do not underestimate the collector's edition!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess CE will have to do.  I wanted to give Bioware more of my money.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 7, 2011)

How much is the CE?

I haven't been able to keep up with ME3 news for a longer while. What the hell, there is a blade on the omnitool? Awesome!

//HbS


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 7, 2011)

When I saw the 4x6 Lithograph, I was thinking in ft. and screaming hell yeah a giant poster, but then common sense kicked in and realized it probably meant inches lol..

CE is $80 I believe.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are you guys pre-ordering from?  Amazon doesn't have it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Imma probably pre-order mine at gamestop.. but not until August or something.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pre-ordering mine for the WiiU.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Do not underestimate the collector's edition!



*FAP FAP FAP FAP!*


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm pre-ordering mine for the WiiU.



is that
really going to happen? O:


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 7, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Where are you guys pre-ordering from?  Amazon doesn't have it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 7, 2011)

80$? No way I can afford that at the moment 

//HbS


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> 80$? No way I can afford that at the moment
> 
> //HbS



Don't worry, you got a year to save up your very own penny jar


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> is that
> really going to happen? O:



The EA rep said that the Wii U can handle ME3 and Battlefield 3.

I think it's pretty obvious why he'd say that, especially since they're partnered now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

holly shit
i can play ME3 on four different systems now


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> holly shit
> i can play ME3 on four different systems now



What..did they announce it for the Wii-U?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 7, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Don't worry, you got a year to save up your very own penny jar


Oh yeah. Delayed till '12. I forgot. I'll start saving money now  20PLN each month should do it.

I hate you, taxes, I hate you, fees, I hate you, paying for food!

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Live Demo


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What..did they announce it for the Wii-U?



Not yet, but the EA rep went on to say that the Wii-U can power and handle both Mass Effect 3 and Battlefield 3.

And considering EA's new partnership with them, there's little reason of making such a statement unless we can expect to see those two titles on the console.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not yet, but the EA rep went on to say that the Wii-U can power and handle both Mass Effect 3 and Battlefield 3.
> 
> And considering EA's new partnership with them, there's little reason of making such a statement unless we can expect to see those two titles on the console.



Oh,I know it can handle both of them (it has an IBM Power7 processor for God's sake..) I just wanted to know if it was official!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

WATSON SUPERCOMPUTER, MY FRIEND.

But nah, nothing official yet. But I feel it's a good possibility. I find it unlikely, again, the EA guy would've specified its capability to handle those two titles if it wasn't going to come into play.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd rather play this on PC or 360 than PS3 and definitely not the Wii U. Those smaller choices and other choices you don't have in the comics will most likely have an effect this game, and to get the whole experience it's better to play on PC or 360.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm pre-ordering mine for the WiiU.



Enjoy your wait while the rest of us saves the galaxy on time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

It'll be worth the wait to have buttsex with Kaidan.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't want to hear your sexual fantasies.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't want to hear your sexual fantasies.



THIS.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

I just found out Casey twittered me...  I didn't ask anything awesome... didn't expect him to answer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Deal with it. 

I've also lost a lot of respect for Casey after an interview he did, in comparison to other developers.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

For some reason I keep looking at his hair. It's_ soooo_... curly.


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The EA rep said that the Wii U can handle ME3 and Battlefield 3.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious why he'd say that, especially since they're partnered now.



He did talk about Battlefield (not Battlefield 3 specifically) on the Wii U, but he didn't mention Mass Effect.



Damon Baird said:


> Deal with it.
> 
> I've also lost a lot of respect for Casey after an interview he did, in comparison to other developers.



What interview was this?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

I like how Fallout fans are tweeting Casey.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

YES YES
GO PIKACHU
KILL THE HUSKS


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> What interview was this?



It was one done with IGN to ask some of the devs of the most innovative games (guys that did Ico, BioWare, Irrational, etc.) what some of the best storytelling in the games was.

Most people were very humble, citing references like Portal, BioShock, Mass Effect, etc. but nobody said themselves.

Except Casey Hudson. He said he was most impressed with how his people handled Mass Effect 2. Then said "If I can't say that, I guess Portal."

Then asked the same people what to look at in the future.

It was pretty much the same, people throwing out suggestions of other developers. Except Casey Hudson. His response:

"Mass Effect 3, baby! Coming soon!"

Like, in a situation like that, it looks so dickish to only talk about YOURSELF as if you're the only good thing about video games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally i hate all that obviously fake humble crap, Its nice to hear a fucking honest answer then every one being so nice


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really think it's that dickish. He was boasting about ME3 and the development team in general, not just himself.

And why shouldn't they be proud?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Because they were trying to get the opinions of some of the best on what games to look forward to and other developers that are stepping it up a notch.

Then you go in and go "Us. No contest."

You have millions of other opportunities to ship your wares, and you got one to try and look human and like you actually appreciate other people, and you blew it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

"So, what games are you looking forward to?"

"Mass Effect 3."

"Uh... other games."

"Mass Effect 3."

"No, OTHER games."

"Mass Effect 3."

"GAMES YOU DID NOT MAKE."

"...DRAGON AGE 3, BABY!"


----------



## Alien (Jun 7, 2011)

I facepalmed hard when i read that. 



Damon Baird said:


> You have millions of other opportunities to ship your wares, and you got one to try and look human and like you actually appreciate other people, and you blew it.



yup


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no! A guy is focused on his product! 

Next, you'll be telling me he's only exchanging it for money rather than rainbows and the smiles of children like all the other multi-million dollar companies!

It's a non-issue, guys, and you're still buying the game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh look! Someone else who misses the point!

Big surprise.  I remember the days when people had some common-sense.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Or the days when people didn't complain about trivial stuff like a guy advertising his product.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Oh look! Someone else who misses the point!
> 
> Big surprise.  I remember the days when people had some common-sense.



Must have been around the time people weren't smug pricks online.

The good ol' days. 

All of this fake outrage over video game expo ethics is laughable.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

The World said:


> I like how Fallout fans are tweeting Casey.


I didn't want to call myself MassEffectBlues..  That's shits lame. 

HAha, nah, I just love Fallout as much as I love ME. Deal with it.  



Damon Baird said:


> It was one done with IGN to ask some of the devs of the most innovative games (guys that did Ico, BioWare, Irrational, etc.) what some of the best storytelling in the games was.
> 
> Most people were very humble, citing references like Portal, BioShock, Mass Effect, etc. but nobody said themselves.
> 
> ...



Another Kojima in the making. I love it.  YES! YES!   I approve of Casey.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Or the days when people didn't complain about trivial stuff like a guy advertising his product.



I guess I could go and complain about the Collector's Edition like everyone else.  Because _that_ really matters and will change anything.




Adonis said:


> Must have been around the time people weren't smug pricks online.



What can I say? You're a dying breed.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What can I say? You're a dying breed.




I did not see this clever reversal coming, my good man. Not since "I know you are but what am I" have I seen a person felled by their own sword. What a wit you are, sir!

Just admit you're being a moralfag and move on. At least the people discussing the CE are discussing the game rather than the guy making the game which is trivial squared.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

It's _all_ trivial. Anyone who can't admit that needs to get over themselves.

It's an opinion. Deal with it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

My brother hated Mass Effect 1...

Yet he wants to play Mass Effect 3.  Bravo, BioWare.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Hating on ME1. No I will not deal with this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

He's not a big Sci-Fi person so it turned him off.


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that Omar Epps?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Is that Omar Epps?



No. No it is not.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't _everyone_ Omar Epps?


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 7, 2011)

So I guess I see the CE as underwhelming because for months Bioware was asking us what we'd like in an 'Uber' edition of ME3.

Compared to Reach, Fallout, fuck, even Duke Nukem, there isn't nearly as much as I expected from such a giant game at the end of it's trilogy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

^ I know. I want to give Bioware all of my money.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol CE. As long as there's the disc and product key, it's all good


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

There's no real physical stuff that stands out but they have some nice digital content.

Additional weapons, costumes/armor for you and your squad, bonus avatars, additional missions for the squad, AND A FUCKING PET FENRIS MECH.

Coolest thing though, that I wish we could see (maybe there's a picture somewhere) is that the tin shows both default Male Shepard and Female Shepard.

A little underwhelming but it still easily trumps the ME2 collector's edition and overall is a very nice package, well worth the extra twenty bucks when you consider how many people will pay ten dollars for one of those missions as DLC down the line, or five dollars for a couple of those weapons, etc.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Only thing I'm excited for is that N7 hoodie.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

There's a bit of a difference between promoting your product and answering a question like "hat some of the best storytelling in the games was." with the equivalent of "Yeah, Bioware only matters; nobody else is putting effort into progressing video games as legitimate storytelling but us."


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 7, 2011)

So is that all of Mass Effect 3 we'll be seeing at E3? I thought we'd see a little bit more today with everyone showing their demos on G4.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Only thing I'm excited for is that N7 hoodie.



I'm sorry.

You seemed to miss the part where I said

FENRIS

MECH

PET


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Gowi said:


> There's a bit of a difference between promoting your product and answering a question like "hat some of the best storytelling in the games was." with the equivalent of "Yeah, Bioware only matters; *nobody else is putting effort into progressing video games as legitimate storytelling but us*."


But it's true though. Bioware writes the best stories for video games this gen. Other's are good, but Bioware attaches the player to the story_ and _characters on an emotional level. I would only go against it is it weren't true. 



Damon Baird said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> You seemed to miss the part where I said
> 
> ...



What is it gonna do? Bark as me? Do not want.  Casual N7 hoodie is where the cash is at.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But it's true though. Bioware writes the best stories for video games this gen. Other's are good, but Bioware attaches the player to the story_ and _characters on an emotional level. I would only go against it is it weren't true.



So you don't think Portal 2 told a good story? You didn't find storytelling in Metal Gear Solid, Dead Space, Fallout, or BioShock to be impressive at all?


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

> But it's true though. Bioware writes the best stories for video games this gen. Other's are good, but Bioware attaches the player to the story and characters on an emotional level. I would only go against it is it weren't true.



There is nothing true about "nobody else is putting effort into progressing video games as legitimate storytelling but bioware". NOTHING.

I don't know about Bioware making the BEST story-driven games, I've seen plenty good narratives. I've been attached to other stories just as much as Bioware-created ones, too. I can understand why people would think Bioware is great for that and are up there; but to hear the developer say that line of thought? 

It's excessively arrogant and thats my respect out of Bioware's door.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I don't know about that, I've seen plenty good narratives. I've been attached to other stories just as much as Bioware-created ones, too. I can understand why people would think Bioware is great for that and are up there; but to hear the developer say that line of thought?
> 
> It's excessively arrogant and thats my respect out of Bioware's door.



Not necessarily BioWare. A few employees on Twitter made it abundantly clear that they didn't have the same mind set (especially the writer).


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Tomasz Gop did the same thing, though. Which is kind of ironic when you think about it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So you don't think Portal 2 told a good story? You didn't find storytelling in Metal Gear Solid, Dead Space, Fallout, or BioShock to be impressive at all?


Haven't played P2 yet.. :/ 

I'm not saying they aren't good story telling games, I'm saying Bioware is the best if you are comparing this gens story telling games. I did find Fallout's story to be amazing all over, but I don't care for the world or characters to the level that I care for Bioware's.. (I still care, just not to that level) Dead Space and BioShock is.. _passable._ It's good, but not to the point where I would care what happened to the characters or world. Metal Gear is also amazing. I care for the characters a lot, but like I said, not to that "_personal_" level where Bioware has made me care for the characters and world. You're role playing as a character and your talking to these characters building a relation with them, so it does get a little personal imo. 



Gowi said:


> There is nothing true about "nobody else is putting effort into progressing video games as legitimate storytelling but bioware". NOTHING.


Perhapes you're right. Let me rephase what I really mean to say. I know other developers are trying, but they aren't quite at the level Bioware is with story telling. As much as I hate to say this, I love and hate Bioware, but Bioware is still on top when it comes to story driven games. 



> I don't know about Bioware making the BEST story-driven games, I've seen plenty good narratives. I've been attached to other stories just as much as Bioware-created ones, too. I can understand why people would think Bioware is great for that and are up there; but to hear the developer say that line of thought?
> 
> It's excessively arrogant and thats my respect out of Bioware's door.


It may be a little arrogant on Bioware's part, but if you go on their forums, that's how they act so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

> I'm saying Bioware is the best if you are comparing this gens story telling games.



I think it's a bit overreaching and maybe overplacing Bioware as their narration isn't quite breathtaking from my perspective, I'm not going the route of "their stories are just recycled of past creativity" but some might; the problem with calling the best because they are relatable and personal is the fact neither of these can be objectively weighed, which to me is why you can't objectively call them the best (though, I don't know if you even are).

But yeah, there's been tons of titles this and last year that I've found on par with any Bioware narrative if you look at it on paper; like LA Noire, Uncharted, Heavy Rain and Alan Wake for example.



> It may be a little arrogant on Bioware's part, but if you go on their forums, that's how they act so I'm not surprised.



It doesn't excuse it.


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It was one done with IGN to ask some of the devs of the most innovative games (guys that did Ico, BioWare, Irrational, etc.) what some of the best storytelling in the games was.
> 
> Most people were very humble, citing references like Portal, BioShock, Mass Effect, etc. but nobody said themselves.
> 
> ...



Ok, that is pretty prideful in a bad way.  Oh well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

The sad thing is people can't tell the difference between STORY and STORYTELLING.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Ok, that is pretty prideful in a bad way.  Oh well.



The thread I just started on "Storytelling in Games" lists the other people and what games/devs/people they voiced for.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I think it's a bit overreaching and maybe overplacing Bioware as their narration isn't quite breathtaking from my perspective, I'm not going the route of "their stories are just recycled of past creativity" but some might; the problem with calling the best because they are relatable and personal is the fact neither of these can be objectively weighed, which to me is why you can't objectively call them the best (though, I don't know if you even are).
> 
> But yeah, there's been tons of titles this and last year that I've found on par with any Bioware narrative if you look at it on paper; like LA Noire, Uncharted, Heavy Rain and Alan Wake for example.


I've enjoyed all the games mentioned, (except Alan Wake, gameplay just wasn't my thing, I'm sure the story was good though.) I'm just saying Bioware is good at what they do. Even if the stories aren't the most original, it's the way they present it that makes it good. It's more like I'm calling them the best at developing relationship with character that makes you care about the world _and _story. There's quite a few ways to look at it, most of it is subjective and depends on what you like. For me I think Bioware has the best story/story telling (what ever you wanna call it) because of the character relation they allow you to build. That's what separates them from other developers and makes their games unique.  



> It doesn't excuse it.


True, but I'm not surprised by it. I would prefer them to be a bit more humble, but if they aren't they aren't. Doesn't bother me as much as it should.. I guess.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet Bioware wouldn't be unique if Obsidian actually finished a game, huh? Was really hoping Alpha Protocol could of be their first step toward being a secondary Bioware; I mean they did take over two Bioware games almost effortlessly if I recall correctly!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

If Obsidian could actually finish a game...  oh my god. The magic. It would be everywhere.  Fapfapfapfap!! 

But no...


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

Not saying they would be the best, but the old saying about competition making a product stronger is usually more often true than false... but yeah Bioware wouldn't be unique if Obsidian man'd up and didn't fall short. Hell, the way gaming is going I doubt Bioware's UNIQUE ROLEPLAYING EXPERIENCE will be the end-be-all for long.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah with the way Bioware is going.. I don't like it much. It makes me cry. This is why I hate and love them at the same time.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe we can at least get a Jade Empire 2 before they fall apart and disjoint into new companies.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

About that. I don't think you want "this" Bioware to make JE2 now.. do you?


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not like I dislike their games so much I rate them 5s or below!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

DA team to produce JE2.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably wouldn't bother me that much. HURRRRR


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

>One mediocre game

RUINED FOREVER.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

BioWare should at least get credit for acknowledge, "Yeah... okay... we fucked up there."

And Dr. Greg being able to joke about it.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope they don't restrain themselves with the development time like they did with DA2 in DA3. The best thing from DA1 they got rid of was travelling the world. I don't want to stick in one city. I really don't.

edit: That reminds me of people always picking on Todd for the horse armor thing


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish they had shown what some of the RPG elements they're supposedly doing are like. Yeah, nice, you showed off all the shooting action. But you promised to deliver on the other aspect, too, y'know? Once I can see that, I can rest easy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

I also want to see the Goddamn Fem Shep on the CE case.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Probably wouldn't bother me that much. HURRRRR


That's good... because I never played JE so I wouldn't know the difference.  



Damon Baird said:


> >One mediocre game
> 
> RUINED FOREVER.



We are having a civilized conversation here.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

I know.

That's why I appeared.

It's kind of my thing, if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Pic wont show.. what am I EJACULATING AT?


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Pic wont show.. what am I EJACULATING AT?



Just keep ejaculating and hopefully something will show up!


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

I AM EJACULATING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

GameSpot said:
			
		

> Character customization has been expanded as well, though we didn't get to see it first-hand. When leveling up Shepard's class skill, instead of receiving a flat bonus to certain stats you will be able to select which areas you want to advance Shepard in.



I WILL FEEL SO MUCH BETTER ABOUT THIS IF WE CAN ACTUALLY SEE IT.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

I STILL DON'T SEE ANY THING!


----------



## Wan (Jun 8, 2011)

JUST WAIT A SEC IT WILL LOAD


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

SEEEN IT WHAT ELSE U GOT


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought my final was confusing...I am more confused by this page than the final I just took.

Time to pre-order my Collector's Edition.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I AM EJACULATING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT.


Why? He looks exactly the same.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 8, 2011)

Kinda... yeah, exactly the same. I don't get it 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Why? He looks exactly the same.


Sexy armor that makes me jizzz.... !!!



Damon Baird said:


> I WILL FEEL SO MUCH BETTER ABOUT THIS IF WE CAN ACTUALLY SEE IT.



I WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT THE CHARACTER CREATOR. CASEY SAID THERE WILL BE NEW HAIR... BUT THEN AGAIN CASEY SAID THERE WILL BE AN ULTIMATE EDITION. Y U DISAPPOINT ME CASEY. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*;_;*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

Garrus lookin like a boss, real nice.

So is the omni blade the only melee finishing weapon? I would have liked to see Engineers and Infiltrators use that, while biotic classes do some kind of crazy biotic finisher and soldier's just pull out some crazy looking futuristic K Bar knife.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 8, 2011)

Quickly!:


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

All. Of. My. Money.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought it was March 6th?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 8, 2011)

March 16. 

//HbS


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm really liking the new upgrade interface for weapons and abilities. Nice to know that lift is back as well.


----------



## Alien (Jun 8, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Quickly!:



Damn, i expected new footage


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 8, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Damn, i expected new footage



They showed some of the available weapons and the branches of upgrades you could make for your skills. Hadn't seen those before.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> They showed some of the available weapons and the branches of upgrades you could make for your skills. Hadn't seen those before.



I missed that part. Is there a link to watch it?


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 8, 2011)

ashley is back.

im happy


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone have a link to what I missed? I think I heard someone say you see the skill tree or what not.

Also, wait, why are people saying March 16th now?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

In case anyone hasn't seen it,  they will be showing Casey Hudson with a live walkthrough and chat (probably the same footage but maybe something new) in a less under three hours (2pm PST, 5pm EST).


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

It's still MArch 6th. Also..... pic spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: _All.Of.My.Money._


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

DAT WEAPON BENCH

And I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that first customization screenshot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Older GameSpot interview said each class' OmniBlade will be vastly different. Shows nothing, just a basic interview.

.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm trying to find the video for the screen caps but I'm failing hard.  Help would be appreciated.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

NO wait. found it, it's 20 mins in.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if ammo powers other than cryo or inferno will be made interesting and useful


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you. Now that I see it in action my brain can actually process what was going on.  But that looks great. That's superbly better than what they had in ME2 and even much, much more in-depth than what ME1 was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Older GameSpot interview said each class' OmniBlade will be vastly different. Shows nothing, just a basic interview.
> 
> .



Awesome. Although I kind of wish that Soldier Shephard would just pull out a knife and gut some bitches.



TasteTheDifference said:


> I'm wondering if ammo powers other than cryo or inferno will be made interesting and useful



Sounds like somebody didn't use warp ammo. 

But damn that customization looks awesome. Weapon bench!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It's still MArch 6th. Also..... pic spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _All.Of.My.Money._



Boss You always Deliver


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Sounds like somebody didn't use warp ammo.



Incendiary and Cryo ammo give you aesthetically pleasing effects, whereas the others just give you extra damage, pretty dull really.  If you've got squad cryo you can make yourself a garden of ice statues to smash, probably the coolest effect in the game. 

The others are worse in terms of efficiency as well, they don't do any crowd control effects, which means more people shooting at you.  Eg If you've got inferno ammo once you've stripped one enemy's  defenses, anyone nearby will do the "arghh I'm on fire dance" even if they're still protected personally, so you can spend more time out of cover shooting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah, well aesthetically and with crowd control yea inferno and cryo are probably the best.

But I still think the others had their benefits. Disruptor tore through mechs and shields, and Warp tore through barriers and armor. In my soldier playthrough I actually used everything but cryo, since I'd use my squadmates for crowd control/covering fire.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 8, 2011)

15 min gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLlUbO6I8tc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXCjkrd19FQ[/YOUTUBE]


Not sure if this has been posted.


It shows weapon customization, Skill trees..........


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol at 11:54.

"Let's be fair.  Most people will see Ashley."

"That's probably true.  There's some love for Kaiden out there, but not a lot."


----------



## Wan (Jun 8, 2011)

^Compare & Contrast Weapon Stats are back!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

uchihasurvivor said:


> 15 min gameplay
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLlUbO6I8tc[/YOUTUBE]



11:55
Some love for Kaidan but not a lot. 
  

WORST THING IVE HEARD ALL DAY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Dat Ashley.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea I don't really get that. Sending Ashley to her death was an incredibly easy decision for me. I'm pretty pumped to have Kaidan back.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea I don't really get that. Sending Ashley to her death was an incredibly easy decision for me. I'm pretty pumped to have Kaidan back.



BEST THING IVE HEARD ALL DAY.


----------



## Rios (Jun 8, 2011)

I killed Ashley. And if I have to I will keep killing her whole day and whole night.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

On it..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

I came.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> BEST THING IVE HEARD ALL DAY.



Ashley was, is, and always will be a xenophobic twat to me.

On the other hand, as maleshep Kaidan didn't really stand out a lot, but he was laid back as fuck and seemed like a pretty cool guy.

And saving him was worth it for that hilarious "angry, betrayed, possibly gay" scene in ME2


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing new yet.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

Anything I miss?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Not really. Showing same old stuff now.

Looks like they might be doing weapon customizing now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

So who wants to take a bet that the kid we saw in the vent is Shepard?


----------



## Hana (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So who wants to take a bet that the kid we saw in the vent is Shepard?



We won't know until we see the female Shepard version. Plus it would be difficult to do considering how different Shepard could look, skin tone in particular.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Hana said:


> We won't know until we see the female Shepard version. Plus it would be difficult to do considering how different Shepard could look, skin tone in particular.



They could do something like was done with Hawke's family in DAII. Only better. Things like hairstyle wouldn't necessarily dictate how they look now, either, since it'd be so long ago. They only need to get the basics down which I'm sure they COULD do if that's the case.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Nah. I'm doubting it's Shepard because that would be a huge right in your face plot spoiler if you play as female.

Bioware wouldn't do that.. would they.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Nah. I'm doubting it's Shepard because that would be a huge right in your face plot spoiler if you play as female.
> 
> Bioware wouldn't do that.. would they.



Well considering that BioWare is the worst developer ever right now, it could happen...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Well considering that BioWare is the worst developer ever right now, it could happen...



RIP after ME3 Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

You kidding?

I give them two months.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

I must believe that ME3 will not disappoint.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love to see Shep calling someone a cunt before punching them through a window.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Going from Mass Effect's writers to the Witcher's writers would be like watching John Carpenter's Halloween turn into Rob Zombie's Halloween.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 8, 2011)

Imagine the outcry the mass media would have  

MASS EFFECT GAME SERIES STRIKES AGAIN WITH OBSCENE SEX SCENES MORE AT 5 ON FOX NEWS


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

And it's funny because if CDP did it, it'd be the truth.  First five minutes, full frontal nudity. It was so obscenely gratuitous it was like actually watching bad porn.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you serious?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> RIP after The Old Republic Bioware.



*FIXED.***


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Well it WAS the best speech choice in DAII.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

DA2 had some hilarious dialog. I can't wait to pick that option in ME3


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait people got fooled by the shop?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

No. It uses a different font and isn't outlined with blue.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Are you serious?


I wish.  



Vonocourt said:


> *FIXED.***


But... but ME3 will be release after TOR.  They can't die.... not yet.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

If there was a dialog option in game with that exact phrase, I'd pay double.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But... but ME3 will be release after TOR.  They can't die.... not yet.



Always room for delay.

They don't even have a solid release date yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

I could see BioWare doing it since people loved it so much.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If there was a dialog option in game with that exact phrase, I'd pay double.


I will only pay double if Kaidan says it to Shepard. 



Damon Baird said:


> Always room for delay.
> 
> They don't even have a solid release date yet.


They are still aiming for 2011 release date I think.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> They are still aiming for 2011 release date I think.



Yeah, they said 2011, but they don't have a month, or even a season. So I can definitely see the possibility of it getting pushed off.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Wait people got fooled by the shop?



I think you should be more worried that they think that line of dialog was funny, first.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

The actual dialogue wasn't, but the choice was pretty funny in the thick of things. I'm just glad he didn't actually SAY "I want to be dragon" and had a logical statement.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

Now my Body is Ready


----------



## Hana (Jun 9, 2011)

ME 1: Garrus, Kaidan
ME 2: Garrus, Samara
ME 3: Garrus, ???

Who shall take the spot?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

If Jack's a perm, I might rock Garrus/Jack.,


----------



## Hana (Jun 9, 2011)

It all depends on if they keep Kaidan Sentinel I guess. I hope I get to keep Reave for ME3. I love that power.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see why they wouldn't keep his class (for the most part).


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 9, 2011)

Some new stuff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNpP7ycKuI&feature=player_embedded#at=73[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd at the varren killing the cerberus guy


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that part was pretty epic.  I like seeing shit like that.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If Jack's a perm, I might rock Garrus/Jack.,



Killed that bitch on my playthrough


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing when people kill the only one that really goes through major character development.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

There Threatened by the fact shes a non conformist


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Amazing when people kill the only one that really goes through major character development.



To be fair, I didn't do it on purpose. It was my main playthrough and had no idea characters could die... Miranda sold herself too highly on holding up the barrier.
You know what happened 10 seconds later? Samara got a bullet to the gut and I was pissed as hell. She has centuries of experience! Why the fuck couldn't she lead a team!!?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

Cause she primarily works alone


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Cause she primarily works alone



I didn't know my characters could die okay! And they kept beating you over the head with "PICK SOMEONE WITH LOTS OF EXPERIENCE" and do you know what it says in her bio? Take a fucking guess


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Because she was never in much of a "leader" role. She was a follower as a mercenary, settled down as a mother, then picked up the reins as a Justicar who focused on being solitary and hunting for Morinth on her own. As powerful as she is, it's pretty understandable she's not a decent "leader" per se. The same really applies to Zaeed, who is another complaint about not being a successful "leader." He started a mercenary group but never trust mercenaries as leaders... but regardless, he spent a lot of time worrying about his own ass only and he shows how selfish he really is in his loyalty mission.

Garrus at least spent a lot of time working in a team so probably knows the ins and outs of leadership. Miranda is pretty much perfect in anything. I won't be arsed with trying to vindicate Jacob's qualifications because I simply don't care about him. 

But eh. It's a learning experience. You live and you learn... unless you're Samara, apparently... then you die. 

I need to do some new playthroughs. Thankfully I have nine months for that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

now that Genesis is available for the 360 i am gonna do a run through with Default shepard


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Because she was never in much of a "leader" role. She was a follower as a mercenary, settled down as a mother, then picked up the reins as a Justicar who focused on being solitary and hunting for Morinth on her own. As powerful as she is, it's pretty understandable she's not a decent "leader" per se. The same really applies to Zaeed, who is another complaint about not being a successful "leader." He started a mercenary group but never trust mercenaries as leaders... but regardless, he spent a lot of time worrying about his own ass only and he shows how selfish he really is in his loyalty mission.
> 
> Garrus at least spent a lot of time working in a team so probably knows the ins and outs of leadership. Miranda is pretty much perfect in anything. I won't be arsed with trying to vindicate Jacob's qualifications because I simply don't care about him.
> 
> ...



I had already used Garrus and Miranda was creating the barrier (Very badly, way to oversell yourself bitch) so I decided to use someone different since I didn't know they would die okay!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Some new stuff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNpP7ycKuI&feature=player_embedded#at=73[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I lol'd at the varren killing the cerberus guy



Nice to see some more melee kills.

At 0:47 smacking that guy multiple times with a pistol.  Looks like it's being charged by biotics or something.

At 1:07 looks like he lunged forward before planting both fists in the dude's chest.

1:35 looks like the same move, but with only one fist.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it different melee moves for different classes then? Something else I took from the vid is that enemies can perform those same melee moves on you. They also roll to cover and stuff too like Shepard.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> Is it different melee moves for different classes then? Something else I took from the vid is that enemies can perform those same melee moves on you. They also roll to cover and stuff too like Shepard.



Yes. They said everyone will have a completely different Omni-Blade as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> Is it different melee moves for different classes then? Something else I took from the vid is that enemies can perform those same melee moves on you. They also roll to cover and stuff too like Shepard.



I remember one video from IGN said something about Engineers having a flame/welding melee.

Possible Spoilers:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure everyone knows that Cerberus is working with the Reapers now, but just in case  
*Spoiler*: __ 



in that one hour live stream, Liara said something about Cerberus never quitting.  Shepard responds by saying, "they're indoctrinated..."  Is that the reason why they're trying to kill Shepard?  I just think that The Illusive Man would have been smart enough to avoid indoctrination.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I remember one video from IGN said something about Engineers having a flame/welding melee.
> 
> Possible Spoilers:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Cerberus has a Great Track Record when it comes to messing with Reaper tech Scratch that Cerberus Science Teams are largely completely incompetent with the Exception of Lazarus


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

In Mass Effect: Retribution, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cerberus implanted Reaper technology into Grayson without getting indoctrinated.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> In Mass Effect: Retribution,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




And how did that turn out for them


----------



## Hana (Jun 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I remember one video from IGN said something about Engineers having a flame/welding melee.
> 
> Possible Spoilers:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm guessing that I'm the only one that read the Mass Effect Evolution comics.


*Spoiler*: __ 



TIM comes into contact with a reaper artifact on Palaven 30 years before all of this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They were not indoctrinated as I said.  Turians killed them during a raid.  They would have killed The Illusive Man if Kai wasn't there.







Hana said:


> I'm guessing that I'm the only one that read the Mass Effect Evolution comics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've been waiting for a volume to be sold.  That reminds me to see if there is one for sale yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They were not indoctrinated as I said.  Turians killed them during a raid.  They would have killed The Illusive Man if Kai wasn't there.



*Spoiler*: __ 




So it Ended with a Bunch of Dead Cerberus Agents, Par the course


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought we were discussing indoctrination, not how well scientists can stand against armed Turians?


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

Hana said:


> I'm guessing that I'm the only one that read the Mass Effect Evolution comics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




so saren wasn't the first one? 
damn

and i am guessing that tim is somewhere near hastrom, no other star is looking like its going to explode any minute


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 9, 2011)

Hana said:


> I'm guessing that I'm the only one that read the Mass Effect Evolution comics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This probably doesn't even need to be in spoilers, but isn't Cerberus salvaging the Collector Base the default choice when starting Mass Effect 3? That could have something to do with the indoctrination of Cerberus.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 9, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Some new stuff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNpP7ycKuI&feature=player_embedded#at=73[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I lol'd at the varren killing the cerberus guy



Watching that geth do a roll was pretty funny. It looks like the only reason they are is because everyone else can. Makes sense though right lol


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> There Threatened by the fact shes a non conformist



I dislike her because I don't like having a crazed psyhcopath on my ship. Atleast Grunt can calm down  without me having to 'bow-chicka-wow-wow' his prepubescent ass. 

Not to mention that, if you don't have her hold the barrier, she's absolutely useless when holding the line anyway. If Bioware gave me a choice to leave her on the Purgatory, I'd never have her in any of my playthroughs.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

except for warp ammo i don't see any reason why you would want jack 

its the only good ability she's got

shockwave is total shit

and so are shotguns

i don't use jack at all in my game plays, total useless character

maybe if she had the vanguard charge ability she'd be useful, but as she is right now, total useless char


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrex/Garrus
Grunt/Garrus

No matter what.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 9, 2011)

So many spoilers  ! 

I'm to weak, I'm getting the fuck out.


----------



## Alien (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHS_Ug1YuQU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBESnvjZGt8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

stupid scientists who don't believe in reapers,

that's what you get you non-believers


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrex said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBESnvjZGt8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



9-3-12
That better be a typo


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

Hana said:


> ME 1: Garrus, Kaidan
> ME 2: Garrus, Samara
> ME 3: Garrus, ???
> 
> Who shall take the spot?


Kaidan obviously.. and why they wouldn't change his class would they?  That's just shit writing. 





TasteTheDifference said:


> Some new stuff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNpP7ycKuI&feature=player_embedded#at=73[/YOUTUBE]


I lol'd pretty hard at Cerberus dude @ 0.42 sec. He's getting shot at and he decided the best course of action is to do a cart wheel. 

 Oh god... if this happened in ME3 constantly then I think I'll just end up lol'n every time and then rage at how retarded the AI has become later.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 9, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> 9-3-12
> That better be a typo


lol silly americans.

"3" means March. 9th March, more or less the same date they gave us at E3 demo.

Day < Month < Year , not Month < Day < Year as some crazy people claim.

Also, omni-tool power fist. Niiiiiice

//HbS


----------



## Psych (Jun 9, 2011)

love that Garrus is still a squad member. I hope Legion, Tali, Mordin, Grunt, Kasumi and Thane are still members.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

popping in quickly before going home from work.


Bioware

MY MONEY

TAKE IT ALL.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan obviously.. and why they wouldn't change his class would they?  That's just shit writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i loved in one of those vid where a cerb was rolling and shep did a biotic throw on him, made him fly out of his roll


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

Muk said:


> i loved in one of those vid where a cerb was rolling and shep did a biotic throw on him, made him fly out of his roll



I have a feeling every fight with Cerberus operatives is gonna be like this. The whole over the top _ridiculous_ flipping and flopping everywhere for no reason. :I


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

its like playing golf with cerberus


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>All da' shit in this thread


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't wait for this game to come out so I can finally quit porn. It's an exhausting wait. My right arm and hand can testify.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2011)

Words can't describe how excited I am to have renegade shep talk to that turian council member.

I hope you get to mock him belligerently for the whole Ahh yes, "reapers" thing.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Can't wait for this game to come out so I can finally quit porn. It's an exhausting wait. My right arm and hand can testify.



But how will that give your hand rest.

Unless...wait...are you _not_ supposed to masturbate vigorously while playing Mass Effect? I've been doing it wrong all these years!


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> But how will that give your hand rest.
> 
> Unless...wait...are you _not_ supposed to masturbate vigorously while playing Mass Effect? I've been doing it wrong all these years!



wait then what were all those romance scenes for


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

For right AND left hands obviously.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

and those romance choices for the feet?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Words can't describe how excited I am to have renegade shep talk to that turian council member.
> 
> I hope you get to mock him belligerently for the whole Ahh yes, "reapers" thing.



I let him die in ME1 with my main Shep. Kinda regret it since it didn't fucking mattered in ME2. I'm hoping I get to see Human Council in ME3.. so I wont regret my choice.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

I just want to see them come back and apologize for not believing me.  See if I save your asses again.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

The council were douches, but I had to save them. 

They are the leaders of the other species. Sacrificing the previous council to indirectly advance humans' control seems like the kind of thing that's going to come back and bite you in the ass even though it didn't in ME2. 

It also makes it hard to convince other species that you aren't displaying favoritism.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

I saved the council solely so i could rub there faces in it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

I saved the Council more often as well.  I think I only let them die three times.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

they were getting on my nerves so many times in me1

but yeah i saved them on a few playthroughs

i can't wait to rub it into their faces and said "told you so"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to be able to see their reactions when the Reapers come and attack.  And that one dude from the live action trailer who didn't believe in Reapers...douche.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

any new vids?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

There was a Q & A with Casey today but I haven't watch it. Also this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn, just said that there will be fewer squad mates.  Wonder who they're kicking off.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

They've already said that everyone won't be a perm squadmate because it'd be too idiotically cluttered.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought Garrus, Liara, Tali, Kaidan/Ash, & James Vega was confirmed as permanent squad mates?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Damn, just said that there will be fewer squad mates.  Wonder who they're kicking off.



Seems to be mostly the ME1 crew which has been noticeable for a while. I wonder just how different Ashley and this James Vega will be combat wise as they're both soldier class to my knowledge.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They've already said that everyone won't be a perm squadmate because it'd be too idiotically cluttered.



I know, I mean, when they say fewer squad members I thought they meant less than 11 (number from Mass Effect 2), and back to having what, 6 from Mass Effect 1?

I liked the amount of party members we had in the second game.

Is Vega the new name for James?  Last I heard it was Sanders.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 9, 2011)

God i just Loooovvveeee that metallic screaming sound the Reapers make.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

Why is that shade of Blue for the Alliance so fucking pretty. I want to repaint my walls with that color.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, BioWare...

You had me at "omni-blade."


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2011)

HHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why is that shade of Blue for the Alliance so fucking pretty. I want to repaint my walls with that color.



I totally agree 

I was going to paint the symbols for Renegade and Paragon on my wall. Picked out the paint and everything. But then my mom told me we might be selling the house so I couldn't mess up the walls. 
Personally, I think that would help the house sell. Who wouldn't want a ME themed bedroom?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

(I didn't see all of this in the demo so I'll just say that these are *SPOILERS* for safety's sake)



IGN said:


> I'm not a terribly sentimental person, and I have a pretty healthy cynical streak. But since having a kid, my heart rips open anytime I see something bad happen to a child. I can't watch any movie that features endangered kids, and I bought Heavy Rain but could never bring myself to play it because I know that bad things happening to kids is a key compenent of the story line.
> 
> The Mass Effect E3 demo featured a lot of the things one would expect in a Mass Effect E3 demo. Hulking spaceships, hefty weapons, grotesque slimy enemies, overmuscled over-armored soldiers. (Spoiler alert starting here.)
> 
> ...



Daaaaaamn yooooouuuuu, Reapeeeeeerrrrrsssss!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't know how to word this without saying an ass, so I'll say this first:  I am not trying to come off as being an ass.

However, I am glad that the story is strong enough to elicit such strong emotions.  

Now, let's show those Reapers why you don't mess with Shepard.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure how that would be conceived as coming off as an ass, but I agree. I think Mass Effect 2 did a great job of it as well. I enjoyed the little things (such as, as a Colonist, getting an "e-mail" from Talitha if you went through with the little mission and gave her the sedative - it was good they added stuff like that).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2011)

Eh, I thought if I came out and said I was glad that adult cry because a child was in danger and then killed, it would make me look like an ass.  Never know how people might interpret what you type.

One of the little things I really enjoyed was talking to Shepard's mom in the first game, and in the second game getting the message from her.  I was hoping she would call, but I'll settle for a message.  I want to see her in person in the third game.  And she better not die!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> I totally agree
> 
> I was going to paint the symbols for Renegade and Paragon on my wall. Picked out the paint and everything. But then my mom told me we might be selling the house so I couldn't mess up the walls.
> Personally, I think that would help the house sell.* Who wouldn't want a ME themed bedroom?*


FIRST DAY BUY.  

Now I want a Normandy theme bedroom... but that wont look good.. considering I'm not 12.  I can always have a Normandy theme car. It's much more _sophisticated_.  Imagine.. dat royal blue as the color of your car. So magical. 



The World said:


> *Spoiler*: __


What's with the face.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone's seen this by now but I'm kinda disappointed in this live trailer because the outfit doesn't go with the ME universe so it looks sort of... stupid/lazy for an Official trailer.  


[YOUTUBE]wMu1WRgYB7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

you know. I AM going to repaint my car after my body kit gets here.


maybe I should get the normandy color instead of pearl white :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know. I AM going to repaint my car after my body kit gets here.
> 
> 
> maybe I should get the normandy color instead of pearl white :ho



You should get the royal blue. It's so fucking pretty. Pearl white is over done.  

BTW what kind of car? :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You should get the royal blue. It's so fucking pretty. Pearl white is over done.
> 
> BTW what kind of car? :ho



370Z at the moment





Z after the bodykit






now image that but normandy themed :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2011)

It totally needs to be Normandy themed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone's seen this by now but I'm kinda disappointed in this live trailer because the outfit doesn't go with the ME universe so it looks sort of... stupid/lazy for an Official trailer.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wMu1WRgYB7U[/YOUTUBE]



Earth fashion style.


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a hot car


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

Earth clearly has a different fashion sense. Did you see the boy in the vent?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

That poor boy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 370Z at the moment
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Slap that royal blue on it with some gold and white decorating (strips or something cool) and it's perfect. 



Damon Baird said:


> Earth fashion style.






Awesome said:


> Earth clearly has a different fashion sense. Did you see the boy in the vent?


No wonder I thought he looked "_out of place_" for the future.  FOREVER CANNOT UNSEE.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> It totally needs to be Normandy themed.



I kno rite


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 has won "Best Role-Playing Game" of E3 2011 for IGN's E3 Awards, beating Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning and Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.

I don't particularly agree, even as a huge fan. I think Skyrim showed a LOT more, but eh.


----------



## Alien (Jun 10, 2011)

ME3's E3 showing was pretty bland imo. I would have given it to Skyrim as well.

And i suddenly realized i totally forgot to watch the DE:HR E3 shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't say it was lame per se. The Earth stuff was great (especially the extended cut), demonstration of new mechanics like the Omni-Blade, assassinations, the weapon customization, and skill trees. Kinect support thing in Microsoft's conference was entertaining.

But Skyrim was just all around better.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

They both win my book. Goddamn.. thank god ME3 was pushed to 2012. Now I have all the time I want to play sexy Skyrim.


----------



## Alien (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyrim's really wowed me. The dragon fight looked incredibly fun and just cool. 

Cool ava Bossu


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

ME3 beat Skyrim in story, but after seeing all Skryim has to offer I would have given it to Skyrim as well.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 10, 2011)

I was initially a bit upset over ME3 not being released 'till 2012, but when I realized when Battlefield 3 and Skyrim were coming out I'm now pretty okay with this. It gives me more time to play them so I'm not juggling all 3 at least for a little while. It better be FUCKING ACE though if I'm waiting that long.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ME3 beat Skyrim in story, but after seeing all Skryim has to offer I would have given it to Skyrim as well.



I never thought hearing the term "dual-wielding magic" would be as fucking awesome as Skyrim made it seem.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Mac Walters (Twitter) said:
			
		

> Sometimes Shep is vulnerable... Sometimes she's the baddest mofo yet! More and more fun to write all the time.



Seems the lead writer prefers himself a FemShep.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2011)

FemShep is naturally superior :33


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2011)

I told my brother about how Mass Effect 1 is like 80s era sci fi and ME2 is like 90s era sci fi and he doesn't believe me. 

Does anyone have a link to an article or something so I can prove it to him? I tried pointing out parts of the game that are similar to stuff from the 80s and he said I was talking out of my ass.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> I told my brother about how Mass Effect 1 is like 80s era sci fi and ME2 is like 90s era sci fi and he doesn't believe me.


This hurts me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

I've heard more comparisons to 70s stuff anyway. But they drew too much inspiration from all over to really trim it down. 60s (original Star Trek television series and Berserker), 70s (Star Wars, original Battlestar Galactica, some stuff from Pohl), 80s (Blade Runner (which hardly fits in but everyone likes to say they love Blade Runner as opposed to the original 60s piece of literature) and Alien/Aliens). Casey Hudson even said there was inspiration from 90s stuff in ME (named Babylon 5 and Starship Troopers movie - very, very loosely based off the 50s/60s book).

Just goes all around and drew from too many resources and really I think it shows.

But eh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Though don't tell certain fans out.

There's a certain number out there that think ME was all untouchable 80s sci-fi.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Christina Norman said:
			
		

> For those asking about "permanent" squad members, don't assume squad members will work the same way as me1 and me2



Oh    snap!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

^ WTF is that supposed to mean. 


_WHY_.    ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

I can see the only two absolutely PERMANENT members being either Ashley/Kaidan, and then Liara.

Because they are the only two who cannot die in any way.

They must have a hard as balls time trying to link everything together so that certain people with certain character deaths will have the full experience and shit. Like they say Garrus is a perm if he survived, but if a player didn't have him survive, is there someone in his place, then? Or do those players get short-handed in their crew?

Very difficult to perceive.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's gonna be something like DA2 where you can play with a certain party member at certain times.. but more extreme? Maybe? IDK. As long as the game is good I'm good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

The fact that we'll probably be brought to tears (emotionally) in the first like fifteen minutes from what that IGN review said...

It SHOULD be damn good. And now that I saw the customization for skills in action I think it's VASTLY superior to both ME1 and ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

They told me I would shed a tear at the beginning of ME2.... I did not. 

.. and yes. I really like the new weapon stuff. Pretty magfuckingneato keen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

YOU DIDN'T CRY WHEN SHEPARD DIED?

Get out of here. Right now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I might have cried if Bioware led us to believe that we weren't playing Shepard the whole game. Something similar to what Kojima did with MGS2.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> YOU DIDN'T CRY WHEN SHEPARD DIED?
> 
> Get out of here. Right now.


Why would I? I knew Shep wasn't really dead. 

 Also this below.... 


Awesome said:


> I might have cried if Bioware led us to believe that we weren't playing Shepard the whole game. Something similar to what Kojima did with MGS2.



Now this... I would cry.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

>Playing a game requiring the suspension of disbelief when you are unable to suspend disbelief

>ME needs more nanomachines


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

Play as Ashley or Kaiden depending on who you killed first game


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

You play the whole game as Anderson.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Playing a game requiring the suspension of disbelief when you are unable to suspend disbelief
> 
> >ME needs more nanomachines


I got a little sad because I knew Kaidan was gone after the first 10 mins. sadfrog.exe Shepard's death was good, but I don't remember getting teary eye over it. 



Corran said:


> Play as Ashley or Kaiden depending on who you killed first game


Do you play the dead one..?


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Do you play the dead one..?



Kaiden/Ashley Husk


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Killing kids. 

Lowest denominator besides kicking dogs.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

So I'm drawing a chibi of Tali, and I needed some pictures for reference.



This is about right.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man! "Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark" was a good movie 

//HbS


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh man! "Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark" was a good movie
> 
> //HbS


One might say "One of the best action movies ever made."


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> So I'm drawing a chibi of Tali, and I needed some pictures for reference.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Just go to IGN or something and look at screen shots. It's _safer _that way. 





Corran said:


> Kaiden/Ashley Husk


I would lol if this happens in ME3.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2011)

are reapers able to reconstruct them from atomic radiated dust? 

pretty awesome reapers


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

Husk Kaidan only attack - Dust in the Eye biotic attack! That's the only thing radioactive ash can do, sit on your iris 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Christina Norma (Twitter said:
			
		

> Tip for fans: embrace change, previous games don't go away but new games bring new possibilities.
> 
> Particularly when all you see is a frame of video, or a side comment, describing change remember we are committed to excellence!



Also, it seems Ken Levine liked ME3's Kinect support:



			
				Ken Levine (Twitter) said:
			
		

> @truffle thx Christina saw me3 at the xbox thing super smart integration of kinect best I saw congrats


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh man! "Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark" was a good movie
> 
> //HbS



Love that movie. pek

I can't find my copy of it though. I have the VHS box set and it's mysteriously disappeared. I was trying to watch it the other day and I couldn't find it.

Now I'm going to pretend that Liara is Indiana Jones because they're both archeologists.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Also, it seems Ken Levine liked ME3's Kinect support:



Who's Ken Levine?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

One of the co-creators of Irrational Games (BioShock series) and a lead designer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Who's Ken Levine?



Bioshock 1 and Infinite, Thief, System Shock 2 and Freedom Force.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting to see that he's backpedaling so much over his "motion controls suck and are useless" movement from befreo... though of course only enough to give Sony money (and then later retracted a statement about Irrational games on Wii U now saying the Wii U would serve no purpose for them ).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2011)

So does Mass Effect 3 need Kinect?  All I saw was voice commands.  Pretty sure you can do that with just a mike.  Didn't some Tom Clancy game do that?  _Total War_ or something?


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

> Didn't some Tom Clancy game do that? Total War or something?



Endwar? Yeah.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Knew it had a war in it.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2011)

dude and dudettes, im sudenly worried abou me3.... thinking about it
- your saving the earth from the reapers, that mean....

no galatic exploration ?
no shepard getting drunk at bars and night club ?
the entire game focus on fighting the reapers ?

i mean

 :sanji


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

No, I'm pretty sure they'll still have amble opportunities for Shepard to wander around and do side-quests. That's one of the main features of the game(s).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember reading something saying that even though it's gonna be darker, they want to add in more humor, similar to the first game.  

Or maybe I'm just delusional.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 vs Elder Scrolls: Skyrim. The fight for the GOTY


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

>No Galactic exploration
>Confirmed to visit Salarian and Turian homeworlds
>Rumor to visit Tuchanka/Krogan world again
>Rumor to visit the old Quarian homeworld
>Confirmed Reapers aren't only attacking Earth (video gameplay shows you fight one while rescuing the fertile Krogan female)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember reading something saying that a Thresher Maw was fighting a Reaper...


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I remember reading something saying that a Thresher Maw was fighting a Reaper...



Are you sure this wasn't just a wet dream you had?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah you were probably dreaming dude. The reapers aren't even real.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah yes..."reapers" the immortal race of sentient starships allegedly waiting in dark space. Bah! We have dismissed that claim.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >No Galactic exploration
> >Confirmed to visit Salarian and Turian homeworlds
> >Rumor to visit Tuchanka/Krogan world again
> >Rumor to visit the old Quarian homeworld
> >Confirmed Reapers aren't only attacking Earth (video gameplay shows you fight one while rescuing the fertile Krogan female)



Umm are you joking because I saw E3 vids which contained Galactic exploration.
In the same vids it had them visiting Tuchanka with three different landing sites which I assume are three different missions.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2011)

His post was directed at ichigeau.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah you were probably dreaming dude. The reapers aren't even real.



That explains a lot.  I was wondering why hours and hours of my life are gone...guess I just blacked out.  The curse of being old enough to buy alcohol.




Jena said:


> Are you sure this wasn't just a wet dream you had?



In all seriousness though, I read it in a magazine, either Game Informer or Official Xbox Magazine.  It said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Shepard was with a Krogan convoy, it gets destroyed and you're on foot against a Reaper, when all of a sudden a Thresher Maw pulls the Reaper underneath the sand.  Here's a link:


----------



## Jena (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, my post was a sarcastic reply to ichi's comments (made obvious by the fact I point out said explanation). One day people will realize even I'm not that dumb.


----------



## Corran (Jun 12, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah, my post was a sarcastic reply to ichi's comments (made obvious by the fact I point out said explanation). One day people will realize even I'm not that dumb.



Your DmC comments make me think otherwise


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

I only speak the truth.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 12, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Mass Effect 3 vs Elder Scrolls: Skyrim. The fight for the GOTY




bitch please, gtfo with yer homo dragons, ME3 2012 and 2013 GOTY confirmed 



(skyrim does look epic though )


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow. I can't believe I missed this thread. Haven't seen E3's ME3 though. How was it?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty nice.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

Preston Watamaniuk said:
			
		

> @theshindigg You will indeed see other N7 operatives in #ME3



Intriguing!

It's also interesting hearing about the different BioWare members' runs through ME (Preston there says he still regrets killing Shiala in ME1, and could never side with Morinth. Patrick Weekes wants to do a Morinth-and-Kasumi run to have the "grimmest ME3 possible."


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

For those worried about Ashley's sex suit:



			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> Ashley will be able to have armor and a helmet in #ME3, as will others. We've only shown very little of the game so far.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2011)

What about Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

We've already seen Kaidan in armor, TB.

This came about because Christina Norman was getting a lot of messages about "objectifying" women because we've only seen Ashley in that "sex-suit." So people assume (as they have been since her concept) that she's been "Miranda'd"

And the message as "and others."


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, Casey Hudson confirmed helmet status and made it sound like there will be three modes:

On
Off
On (except for conversations)

Or it might be that there's just on and off and that helmets don't appear in conversations.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2011)

I was talking about Kaidan's sex suit. Will he get one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was talking about Kaidan's sex suit. Will he get one.



No, but there will be a Kaidan nude mod.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Plus you can always draw your own fan-art.


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> For those worried about Ashley's sex suit:



Oh thank GOD.  If they had bimbo'ified Ashley that would have destroyed her *totally the greatest and better than Kaidan * character

#isanashleyfan


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

>Implying there's anything characteristic to like about Ashley EXCEPT her appearance now


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2011)

>Implying there's anything to DISlike about her.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

-> Implying she has anything to like about her


----------



## Jena (Jun 12, 2011)

-> Implying implications.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2011)

>liking Ashley


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> >Implying there's anything to DISlike about her.



Xenophobia.
Extremely misplaced arrogance.
Distrust.
Poor choice in poetry.
Over-compensation that transcends all other characters.
Whiny about a past that was NOT THAT BAD, AKSHULLY.

Oh.

And unlike other characters...

She doesn't get over it.

Kaidan: Well, I was mentally and physically tortured since the accident that killed my parents and turned me into a freak, killed a man when I was in my teens, caused the only woman I cared about at the time to look at me as some kind of monster... but you know what? Wasn't that bad. I'm cool. Let's do this Saren shit and save the galaxy.

Ashley: I HATE MY LIFE. I HAVE TO COMPENSATE FOR MY PAST GENERATIONS' SHORTCOMINGS. HOW DARE THEY SUCCUMB TO ALIENS IN BATTLE. THEY WERE COWARDS AND IT REFLECTS ON ME SO I GET THE LESS-DANGEROUS JOBS. GRRAAAHHHH NO ONE UNDERSTANDS HOW I FUCKING FEEEEEEEEEL!!! Wanna fuck? I can recite really bad poetry while you drill my ass. PS: I hate everyone on this ship except you. Maybe.


----------



## Wan (Jun 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Xenophobia.



Nope, just wary of citizens of other nations poking their noses around the Normandy.  Her dog-bear analogy sucked though.



> Extremely misplaced arrogance.



...no, not really.



> Distrust.



I'd rather have a distrustful crewman than one that would say "Oh sure, alien nationals! Have access to every single corner of our expensive prototype stealth ship.  Here, I'll get you a notepad."



> Poor choice in poetry.



Disagreed.



> Over-compensation that transcends all other characters.



...how so?  If you're talking about following in her grandfather's footsteps and becoming a soldier, there's nothing wrong with a family military tradition.  Which started before her grandfather, by the way, since she mentions her great-grandmother serving.



> Whiny about a past that was NOT THAT BAD, AKSHULLY.



She has a chip on her shoulder for how her grandfather was treated, and rightfully so, because it affects her career.  Like many so-called "whiny" characters (Kaidan included) she only talks about it if you ask her...then who's fault is it for bringing up the subject?



> Oh.
> 
> And unlike other characters...
> 
> She doesn't get over it.



It's not a problem to begin with.



> Kaidan: Well, I was mentally and physically tortured since the accident that killed my parents and turned me into a freak, killed a man when I was in my teens, caused the only woman I cared about at the time to look at me as some kind of monster... but you know what? Wasn't that bad. I'm cool. Let's do this Saren shit and save the galaxy.



Wtf are you talking about, Kaidan's parents never died. 



> Ashley: I HATE MY LIFE. I HAVE TO COMPENSATE FOR MY PAST GENERATIONS' SHORTCOMINGS. HOW DARE THEY SUCCUMB TO ALIENS IN BATTLE. THEY WERE COWARDS AND IT REFLECTS ON ME SO I GET THE LESS-DANGEROUS JOBS. GRRAAAHHHH NO ONE UNDERSTANDS HOW I FUCKING FEEEEEEEEEL!!! Wanna fuck? I can recite really bad poetry while you drill my ass. PS: I hate everyone on this ship except you. Maybe.



I don't...what?  U b trollin here.

1.  She never talks about compensating.
2.  She doesn't blame her grandfather for what happened.  He was outnumbered and she knows it.  The Alliance brass are the ones who view him as a coward for surrendering to aliens, and she blames them for what happened to his career.
3.  It's not that her jobs are any less dangerous, she never gets promoted because of her grandfather's reputation.

Have you actually, you know...talked to her?


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2011)

Face it. You're wrong.

The great Gordon Ramsay is wrong.


----------



## Wan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Hana (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't we like both? The only reason Ash survived only once out of my four playthoughs is because Kaidan is the more logical choice.

This reminds me that I need to work on my gay Shepard....for science.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Xenophobia.
> Extremely misplaced arrogance.
> Distrust.
> Poor choice in poetry.
> ...


Most of this post is bullshit  did you even talk to Ashley or just skipped everything?

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

You weird people and your weird fandom wars.


----------



## Corran (Jun 13, 2011)

Both were annoying bitches in ME2. I think most of us can agree on this.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2011)

Hana said:


> This reminds me that I need to work on my gay Shepard....for science.


You know, just because I can, I'm gonna turn my manshep homo in ME3. For science TOO of course. :ho



Corran said:


> Both were annoying bitches in ME2. I think most of us can agree on this.


Kaidan was delightful.


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 13, 2011)

So I was wondering...

How many negs would I get if I did a '_troll-by_' in this thread and posted '_Fuck Garrus! Awful character._'?


----------



## Wan (Jun 13, 2011)

Hana said:


> Can't we like both? The only reason Ash survived only once out of my four playthoughs is because Kaidan is the more logical choice.



I do like both.  They're good characters -- not "awesome" characters on the level of Wrex, Garrus, or Mordin, but good characters nonetheless.  I always save Kaidan on the playthroughts where I romance Liara.



Corran said:


> Both were annoying bitches in ME2. I think most of us can agree on this.



...yeah, I have to admit Ashley was a bitch and Kaidan was a dick.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> So I was wondering...
> 
> How many negs would I get if I did a '_troll-by_' in this thread and posted '_Fuck Garrus! Awful character._'?



Enjoy your banned.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 13, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> So I was wondering...
> 
> How many negs would I get if I did a '_troll-by_' in this thread and posted '_Fuck Garrus! Awful character._'?


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Face it. You're wrong.
> 
> The great Gordon Ramsay is wrong.



Gotta admit, that was exactly how the crater on Virmire came off to me.

I replayed the game more than enough times, attempting to see if there was anymore to her character with different dialogue options. She's always a pleasure to leave behind with the bomb.


----------



## Rios (Jun 13, 2011)

Later on the ship after I got Ashley killed


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2011)

>People taking trolling too seriously in this thread


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2011)

Mac Walters said:
			
		

> Another huge improvement we're taking on... More squad banter. I dare say, more than any other #MassEffect game to date.



Old news, but alas. They need to drill it into some people's heads.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Later on the ship after I got Ashley killed



dance is the only way


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Most of this post is bullshit  did you even talk to Ashley or just skipped everything?
> 
> //HbS



Alot of it is trolling but Ashley is still a dog-faced bitch and Kaiden is a chill bro.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2011)

If people assume anything I say is NOT trolling...

Well that's just downright dumb.


----------



## Vai (Jun 13, 2011)

The World said:


> Alot of it is trolling but Ashley is still a dog-faced bitch and Kaiden is a chill bro.



Wouldnt she be a bitch-faced bitch then ?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

No 'cause some bitches be fine.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2011)

She'd be a bitch-faced... uh...


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2011)

The World said:


> No 'cause some bitches be fine.



Never took you as one for bestiality.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Never took you as one for bestiality.


----------



## Jena (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw this today and thought I'd share it here.


I agree with a lot of the points on here. But, then again, I've never been a fan of online/multiplayer gaming.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> So I was wondering...
> 
> How many negs would I get if I did a '_troll-by_' in this thread and posted '_Fuck Garrus! Awful character._'?



well your name is that of a shitty game
sooo
i couldnt really give a shit


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2011)

I left Jack and Zaeed to die. I'm guilty for Zaeed, but not Jack. She was a whiny bitch. Gonna go for another playthrough on a full Renegade


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 14, 2011)

Never had let any of my squadmates die in Mass Effect 2.  Even though I disliked a few, I could never bring myself to let them die.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2011)

:33:33:33


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2011)

nice who's the artist


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

Dat Turian baby.. :33


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 14, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> :33:33:33



That's really fucking adorable in weird kind of way.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 14, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> :33:33:33



OMG THATS SOO CUUUUUTTE pek

*ahem *

I mean, garrus is such a bro  /manlypost


----------



## Psych (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> OMG THATS SOO CUUUUUTTE pek
> 
> *ahem *
> 
> I mean, garrus is such a bro  /manlypost



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I mean, garrus is such a bro  /manlypost




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2011)

Cute pic :33

Garrus better not die or I'm gonna be pissed 

and really upset


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

valerian said:


> Cute pic :33
> 
> Garrus better not die or I'm gonna be pissed
> 
> and really upset



But Garrus can die in ME2.


----------



## Hana (Jun 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But Garrus can die in ME2.



Only if you play like a retard or did it on purpose.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> nice who's the artist


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> Only if you play like a retard or did it on purpose.






Actually I tried to do a play through where Shep and Garrus are the only survivor, but bioware raped my anus and Shepard didn't survive... but hey Garrus did, and that's all that matters right?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't imagine garrus having a kid, his kid would be in his/her mothers womb and the doc will be all Y U NO COME OUT? to which the baby reply : can it wait for a bit , I'm in the middle of some calibrations


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But Garrus can die in ME2.



How dare you 

Besides I'm talking about a canon death. Where he's actually dead and doesn't have a cute family, where he raises his child to become his sidekick, where they'll be calibrating all day long


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2011)

It's been scientifically proven that "calibrating" is code for "masturbating."

I don't want Garrus and his son "calibrating" together. That's just fucking creepy.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2011)

Scratch that. Just give him a badass death.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 14, 2011)

nuuu no death for garrus T_T , I would prefer him living being a badass than dying like one


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

I just want a happy ending.


----------



## Hana (Jun 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just want a happy ending.



This. I'm shooting for the best possible ending after my canon "don't go back and change any decisions" Shepard. Garrus dying would just plain suck unless Shepard and Garrus went down to together in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 14, 2011)

happy ending?

sacrifice vorcha and batarian home planet to save earth
teh edn :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy ending?

Be able to romance everyone at the same time.


----------



## Jena (Jun 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just want a happy ending.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 15, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Happy ending?
> 
> Be able to romance everyone at the same time.



you see shepard in the sunset, you saved the earth  then you hear baby scream.... then you see.... all of them holding a baby (not always human...)

the asari consort
ashley
liara
tali
miranda
jack

shepard:  :sanji.....

yes the asari consort was the first sex scene in me1, damn those asari... the best is with female shepard 


ps: OMG I FORGOT KELLY 
kelly is the best


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

If Kelly was an actual romance, I'd pick her over anyone else - especially garbage like Ashley.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 15, 2011)

Just beat mass effect 2 for the first time. Amazing game. I got chills when sheppard was making his big speech going into the last mission. Not many games can make you feel like your a part of some epic movie but mass effect 2 did. I'm sad that it's over lol. Can't wait for 3. Btw I feel like a ass because I accidentally let chambers and half the crew die. Saved my whole team but made the mistake of doing a couple missions before the suicide mission and had to watch chambers get turned into human goo. 3 looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy ending for me would be Ashley dead. Even if it means destroying the universe.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 15, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Just beat mass effect 2 for the first time. Amazing game. I got chills when sheppard was making his big speech going into the last mission. Not many games can make you feel like your a part of some epic movie but mass effect 2 did. I'm sad that it's over lol. Can't wait for 3. Btw I feel like a ass because I accidentally let chambers and half the crew die. Saved my whole team but made the mistake of doing a couple missions before the suicide mission and had to watch chambers get turned into human goo. 3 looks like it's going to be amazing.



Congrats on beating the game.  Now go do it again another four or five times...you know you want to.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

>Four or five

Amateurs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 15, 2011)

What, you want him to do twenty back to back?  I usually do mine in groups of four or five.  Take a break, play some Dragon Age or something, then get back to Mass Effect.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2011)

> Soldier max adrenaline rush
> Mattock heavy rifle
> ????
> I WILL NEVER DIE COME AT ME REAPER


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> What, you want him to do twenty back to back?  I usually do mine in groups of four or five.  Take a break, play some Dragon Age or something, then get back to Mass Effect.



That's what pros do.

It never gets old.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 15, 2011)

Everyone surviving would be lame,need some heroic sacrifices,DAO style.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 15, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Everyone surviving would be lame,need some heroic sacrifices,DAO style.



for me this true
half my files everyone survives

other half
i sometimes only have 2 survivors [miranda samara]
fav 5 [miranda samara grunt garrus Legion]
only biotic
only tech
only human
boring die only: zaeed and jacob die everyone survives


----------



## Anarch (Jun 15, 2011)

It just occurred to me that in all my ME,ME2 play throughs i've never used a mod,where as i literally used dozens on DAO and even hundreds (not at once) on Oblivion.

do you guys use ME mods ? which ones ?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 15, 2011)

the mod where you have to play through the entire game with normal ammo and health


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)

Anarch said:


> It just occurred to me that in all my ME,ME2 play throughs i've never used a mod,where as i literally used dozens on DAO and even hundreds (not at once) on Oblivion.
> 
> do you guys use ME mods ? which ones ?



It's harder to mod Mass Effect games so those that are out only does so much.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

why mod perfection?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> why mod perfection?



NO.

THIS is perfection. 


[YOUTUBE]5-FClV_U3kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jun 15, 2011)

^I will never get tired of that video. 

Best Mod ever has to be....


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ERW9FXImkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jun 15, 2011)

Lupin said:


> > Soldier max adrenaline rush
> > Mattock heavy rifle
> > ????
> > I WILL NEVER DIE COME AT ME REAPER



Soldier...pfff! Wimps

Insane Vanguard with Krogan Shotgun Suicide Charge FTW

That the way to go no fear of death.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> NO.
> 
> THIS is perfection.
> 
> ...



Lame. Too Mainstream.


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like the game won't be available on steam because EA is starting up it's own DD service.

no steam = no buy here


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Looks like the game won't be available on steam because EA is starting up it's own DD service.
> 
> no steam = no buy here



I'm getting it for 360... will probably pirate for PC. 

Also, yesterday I found out Kaidan was from Vancouver and not Vermont like what I originally believed since 2009. I feel like a bad fan. My shepard doesn't deserve his undying love.


----------



## Rios (Jun 15, 2011)

All parrots happen to be pirates.


----------



## Wan (Jun 15, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ERW9FXImkI[/YOUTUBE]



Erm...what?  Why make that line with MaleShep's voice...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan.. mainstream? I have news for you.



IS HE NOT MAINSTREAM IN YOUR HEART


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Why are we not talking about this? , I thought you guys would be all over this shit like a fat kid who loves cake... except you have no cake. Now be good and thank Wrex for the link. ;< 





Dr.Douchebag said:


> IS HE NOT MAINSTREAM IN YOUR HEART



This.... makes no sense.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

FUCK STUPID FUCKING MULTIPLAYER SHIT


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2011)

> Additionally, our source also detailed some parts of the multiplayer campaign. Here’s what we’ve been told:
> 
> The game will feature a Horde style multiplayer mode with “crap loads” of maps.
> It will also have the regular modes such as Deathmatch, Team Deathmatch and Capture the Flag.
> ...



Because I hate opening links and looking at white backgrounds.

Multiplayer in my Mass Effects? I just can't see it ..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wait for it... day 1 multiplayer map DLC.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2011)

Is *this* what they extended the release date for?


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2011)

wtf multiplayer in me3? 

oh it comes all down to shit now


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 16, 2011)

Talk about redundant.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

Game is shit now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Game is shit now.


Scared I'm going to whoop your ass in mulitplayer?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 16, 2011)

You know, there are times where I wish they'd just gag Muzyka and lock him in a closet or something.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Scared I'm going to whoop your ass in mulitplayer?



Won't happen since I'll just end up pirating it now.

I'm not going to waste money to support the disbelief that everything's better with half-assed, shoehorned multiplayer that only makes what truly matters suffer - especially in one of the few strong single-player games left.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> You know, there are times where I wish they'd just gag Muzyka and lock him in a closet or something.


Sign me up.  ;<



Damon Baird said:


> Won't happen since I'll just end up pirating it now.
> 
> I'm not going to waste money to support the disbelief that everything's better with half-assed, shoehorned multiplayer that only makes what truly matters suffer - especially in one of the few strong single-player games left.



Oh...  

I'm still buying it, because I love the Shepard series in general. Also must complete CE collection. BUT Anything ME related after this... first day pirate.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

They did it to Bioshock 2 and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood and in my opinion, they both suffered horribly for it. Dead Space 2 still managed to be a great game but ridiculously short to the point of being... ridiculous. People don't understand the kind of resources shoving in multiplayer can take out from other aspects. Dumbing down music, remove certain speech choices or banter, maybe even cutting down some of the graphics or just flat-out removing content.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 16, 2011)

Bioshock had no business having a sequel in the first place, imo. 

But yeah, you nailed it. I'm still getting it, but I'm becoming increasengly wary of Bioware's design choices.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

BioShock 2 single player was alright. It was entertaining. Haven't gotten into the AC series yet so I can't say. DS2 was great. Multiplayer sucked so bad though. I really don't want MP for ME3 so since it isn't fully confirmed yet.. I really hope they don't go through with it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 16, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Bioshock had no business having a sequel in the first place, imo.
> 
> But yeah, you nailed it. I'm still getting it, but I'm becoming increasengly wary of Bioware's design choices.



Quite QQing. Bioshock 2 was just as good as Bioshock 1.

I'm still looking forward to this, lesbian/gay Shepard, multiplayer, more DLCs, end to an EPIC level trilogy? I might just crank out a load when I get the game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

My point isn't whether the multiplayer was good or not. Either way it was unnecessary because the games were perfectly suited as single-player games. AC suffered in the respect that to accommodate the multiplayer, they limited the game to a small overall area. I'll die happy if I never have to see the fucking Coliseum or the Aqueduct ever again.

Dead Space 2 is still one of the best games I ever played but even on two discs, it was three-quarters of the length of the first game because they had to put in multiplayer - not even a GOOD multiplayer. A really bad rip-off of L4D.

And Bioshock 2.... The only redeeming quality was Eleanor since there was no great twist like in Bioshock (which had two, in fact). Story was forced, an obvious decline in voice-acting and music. Forcing in the multiplayer was obvious... and even that was just as half-assed as the other examples.

Resources would be vastly better suited to do them as two separate games.


----------



## Wan (Jun 16, 2011)

I won't believe it until it's actually officially announced.  Official word from the developers is that there's no multiplayer in ME3.  If there was, wouldn't they have revealed it at E3?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

Casey Hudson has been dodging the question on Twitter and is now just saying "We're making sure to put a focus on single-player."


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2011)

I think that says it all.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Casey Hudson has been dodging the question on Twitter and is now just saying "We're making sure to put a focus on single-player."



..... goddamnit.


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah that's why i think the rumor is true They suddenly went from vigorously denying that ME3 would have multi to that....


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

Actual quote:



> .@JandroBermejo Like Ray said, we evaluate lots of tech/designs but as you saw at E3 we're focused on the best SP experience in the series.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 16, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 with Multiplayer on second thougth, would suck. Most games that add multiplayer to single player end up sucking ass. 



Wrex said:


> Yeah that's why i think the rumor is true They suddenly went from vigorously denying that ME3 would have multi to that....



Wrex.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 16, 2011)

Wasn't Damon Baird predicting that bioware would somehow screw ME3? 


damn you


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

I was just joking with The Boss back then.

But I guess I jinxed it.

Sorry, guys. I ruined the Mass Effect world.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

FemShep is going to be featured in some of the game's advertisement and on the limited addition box art.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2011)

Baird, you should've knocked on wood.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

What can I say? I love disappointment.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

I still have hope for ME3.. well because...





Damon Baird said:


> I was just joking with The Boss back then.
> 
> But I guess I jinxed it.
> 
> Sorry, guys. I ruined the Mass Effect world.



This reminds me of that one time I was jokingly talking shit about DA2 and it came true. Feels bad man.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 16, 2011)

brb cancelling my pre order at game stop for the collector's edition...


----------



## Rios (Jun 16, 2011)

Multiplayer would actually make the Vanguard class interesting.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> Multiplayer would actually make the Vanguard class interesting.



 **


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2011)

Multiplayer will make me angry.


----------



## Rios (Jun 16, 2011)

Which is good. When you are angry you score more kills.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuck that mutiplayer shit... rewatch this and GET HYPE MUTHA FUCKERS! 


[YOUTUBE]WqCqVAoCA8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Jun 16, 2011)

Cant do. I never watch previews


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> Which is good. When you are angry you score more kills.



Or I don't buy the game.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> Multiplayer would actually make the Vanguard class interesting.


----------



## Rios (Jun 16, 2011)

Wait, how many multiplayer games Bioware have ever made?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2011)

Baldurs Gate had multiplayer and so did NWN. I'm not sure if NWN was made by Bioware though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

The first NWN was.

Did KoTOR have it?

And The Old Republic will be an MMO.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2011)

KoTOR did not have multiplayer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Weekes said:
			
		

> The only "cannon" love interest is the Normandy's Thanix.



I see what he did there.


----------



## Vai (Jun 17, 2011)

I can see my whole reps, DAMN YOU SHOKO!


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The first NWN was.
> 
> Did KoTOR have it?
> 
> And The Old Republic will be an MMO.



nwn 1 had multi
kotor did not

tor is mmo 

Me1,2 were single 

jade was single


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 17, 2011)

Screw you guys , I'm not gonna lose faith ME3=best ever


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HddXGwXkWlQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think this was posted here before, in case anyone didn't see it.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2011)

The gameplay looks exactly the same to me. So did the upgrade in tactics and coordination ..


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

i just hope the out of cover cross hair is a lot more stable than how it was in ME2

pissed me off when i came out of cover that the cross hair moved away from my already set aim


----------



## Hana (Jun 17, 2011)

Lupin said:


> The gameplay looks exactly the same to me. So did the upgrade in tactics and coordination ..



No point in overhauling a gameplay style that works. They have made minor tweaks and improvements to combat.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Vai said:


> I can see my whole reps, DAMN YOU SHOKO!


 



Hana said:


> No point in overhauling a gameplay style that works. They have made minor tweaks and improvements to combat.


Agreed. Besides... according to Bioware improving means removing it completely. We don't want that.  


I miss my polonium rounds. The effect was.... orgasmic.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Rofl..orgasmic.

gimme those high explosive rounds back!


----------



## Rios (Jun 17, 2011)

Just give me a badass inceneration. Bioshock is still the game with the best way to incinerate enemies. Mmm crispy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2011)

And yet Incinerate was the most useless one in the game until the last boss.

>Electro-Shock
>BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Rios (Jun 17, 2011)

I used it the whole time and while it was slow it still provided immense satisfaction combined with the right guns. Bees were too goofy, electroshock too trivial and oriented for melee combat.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2011)

>Too trivial

It stopped everyone in their path more effectively than Winter Blast. Even completely stunned every Big Daddy in the game. It was the most effective without question.

Bees were hilarious - especially when they started to scream. It also had the coolest hand-animation.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Bioshock in my Mass Effect thread!?  BLASPHEMY! 

I used Electro-Shock the most. It did the most damage and not to mention the damage it does when you combine water in the equation. Shit's so cash.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

electro shock? never used it xD


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Bioshock in my Mass Effect thread!?  BLASPHEMY!
> 
> I used Electro-Shock the most. It did the most damage and not to mention the damage it does when you combine water in the equation. Shit's so cash.



It was so fun to use against the Big Daddies too, stops them right in their tracks.  Then blow them away with the shock shells of the Shotgun, whatever they were called.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> electro shock? never used it xD


LIES! It was one of the first plasma you get! 



Damon Baird said:


> It was so fun to use against the Big Daddies too, stops them right in their tracks.  Then blow them away with the shock shells of the Shotgun, whatever they were called.



Damn.. I remember how fucking scary it was to encounter on of dem Big Daddy in the first game. When you hear music... goddamn.. so fucking horrifying.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, I used to positively shit myself every time.

Until I realized how cheap it was to use Electro-Shack against them.

Playing through on the hardest difficulty, though, was still a bit unnerving.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It was so fun to use against the Big Daddies too, stops them right in their tracks.  Then blow them away with the shock shells of the Shotgun, whatever they were called.


omg yes 100 times yes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> electro shock? never used it xD


It's extremely useful, if not THE most useful plasmid to have. I am not a fan of indirect abilities (stuns, buffs, etc), this time it was invaluable. 

I used to do a Incinerate-Electroshock-Shotgun barrage combo on Big Daddies. So unbelievably satisfying.

While it's not the best, I was a big fan of melee fighting in both Bioshocks. Seriously, in the first Bioshock I used guns only on Daddies and named bosses. Other than that - Incinerate, Electro, BEEEEEEEEEES and my trusted wrench.

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

i assume this is bioshock and not mass effect, don't remember a electro shock ability in mass effect xD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, Bioshock. I thought "Big Daddy" and "plasmid" would be decent hints xP

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

never played bioshock


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> never played bioshock


No interest in it?


----------



## Jena (Jun 17, 2011)

I've never played BioShock, but I've watched my brother play through it.

Looks like fun and I like the story, but I couldn't master the controls.


----------



## Rios (Jun 17, 2011)

Exactly why I didnt like the electroshock -way too strong. You can go with it and a wrench during most of the game and you'll be perfectly fine.

And Big Daddies were so easy with the lighting flamethrower. You push the button and the Big Daddy cant do a thing but fry to death. Hilarious. 

Ok so I didnt like the electric plasmid but I did like the electric gun, kinda strange XD .


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Play on the harder difficulty then lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 17, 2011)

Full wrench+plasmids playthrough on Hard done here (Big Daddies included, thought those were a bitch to kill, especially Elite ones).  Minus the last boss.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

No security bots or hacked turrets too? dang


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 17, 2011)

Killing security bots with wrench was just like my running all over the room trying to kill that motherfucking mosquito that bites me when I sleep and flies right next to my ear.

BZZZZZZZT

Though I DID hack some turrets. Only those I needed to hold off a wave or two of enemies.

//HbS


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 17, 2011)

Gentlemen, set hype levels to maximum.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBDPCQGOtzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe when multiplayer turns out not to be true.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Every time I see ME1 I get nostalgic. 

Also that video killed Moridin. Fuck that shit.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, it is a renegade Shepard to be fair.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2011)

I want to play ME1. I really do. But... mako... 

I should replay ME1 and review it.


----------



## Rios (Jun 18, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Play on the harder difficulty then lol.



I very rarely replay games.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2011)

Same here. Multiplayer in Mass Effects might get me to play it more now though. Hmm..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

yes people are too "OMG MULTIPLAYER = SHITTY GAME LOLOLOLOL"


seriously. if they finished the SP first and then started on multiplayer.

who cares don't play the MP but I know you guys will play it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 18, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> FemShep is going to be featured in some of the game's advertisement and on the limited addition box art.



I am getting me a copy.



blakstealth said:


> Rofl..orgasmic.
> 
> gimme those high explosive rounds back!



I had the lvl X SPECTRE gear with that and an level X item that reduced cool down, I could shot for a good 30 seconds before over heating.

This should rock ass. I rather it NOT have Multiplayer, that would be best for a seperate game like TFC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

Usually singleplayer games suffer from having multiplayer. Creating multiplayer means taking away significant amount of resources away from singleplayer. You can't just "do everything in singleplayer" and then start multiplayer add-on, you have a certain budget you have to fit into. 


The Boss said:


> Also that video killed Moridin. Fuck that shit.


They killed Wrex 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> They killed Wrex
> 
> //HbS



But they also killed Ashely.. and Jack.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 18, 2011)

What video are you talking about? If you want, I can record myself killing in teh this order...

Jack, Kasumi, Thane, Garrus, Grunt, Zaeed, Miranda, Jacob, Tali, Mordin, Samara, Sheppard

in that order.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> What video are you talking about? If you want, I can record myself killing in teh this order...
> 
> Jack, Kasumi, Thane, Garrus, Grunt, Zaeed, Miranda, Jacob, Tali, Mordin, Samara, Sheppard
> 
> in that order.



A few post up, the video with ME1 & 3 clips.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 18, 2011)

The idea was basically a renegade Shepard is willing to do whatever it takes to defeat the Reapers. 

From what we know, there are supposedly good and bad consequences in ME3 to Paragon/Rengade choices both in the game and leading up to it. If you're not willing to sacrifice crew members, it's been hinted there are other consequences.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2011)

^Bring them on. My crew is the shit, and the last cutscene with all of them awaiting my orders in ME2 was the shit too.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The idea was basically a renegade Shepard is willing to do whatever it takes to defeat the Reapers.
> 
> From what we know, there are supposedly good and bad consequences in ME3 to Paragon/Rengade choices both in the game and leading up to it. If you're not willing to sacrifice crew members, it's been hinted there are other consequences.



Wait... so your saying if so and so doesn't die in the previous games they will die in ME3? 

 Choices.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2011)

Where do people get this shit...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Where do people get this shit...



*Casey Hudson*. Imagine that.

"I think a way to think about it is if you made decisions early on, you'll see them affecting [Mass Effect 3]. And the decisions you might want to make that go against those prior things are gonna be harder," Hudson explained. "Killing the Rachni might present opportunities in Mass Effect 3 that you wouldn't otherwise have, but if you don't take those opportunities and you try and do something in opposition to that, then it would be harder for you than if you work with it. Similarly with the decisions at the end of Mass Effect 2, for whether you saved the base or destroyed it."

And much like Mass Effect 2, immersing yourself in optional bits like side quests will ultimately make life easier and, more importantly, more satisfying. "If you just rip straight down the critical path and try and finish the game as soon as you can, and do very little optional or side stuff, then you can finish the game. You can have some kind of ending and victory, but it'll be a lot more brutal and minimal relative to if you do a lot of stuff," he continued. "If you really build a lot of stuff and bring people to your side and rally the entire galaxy around you, and you come into the end game with that, then you'll get an amazing, very definitive ending."

Another interview states the same thing for characters, having lost crew members closes some opportunities and opens others.

Another team tweet mentioned that, IF, Garrus dies in ME3, they created an appropriately epic death for him.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2011)

I was more referencing what The Boss was saying.

>Casey Hudson also said no new romances
>Casey Hudson also said no multiplayer

Everyone with half a brain knows about the "consequences" though. Same thing happened from ME1 to ME2. But "LoL, this character didn't die so he dies next time" is just stupid. But I know she was exaggerating.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

Who's that Casey bitch person?

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2011)

He's the Executive Producer for the Mass Effect series.

Some people think he's cool, some think he's a douche.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I was more referencing what The Boss was saying.
> 
> >Casey Hudson also said no new romances
> >Casey Hudson also said no multiplayer
> ...



Good call.  

IDK, I don't really care as long as I get a happy ending. I'm still continuing my everyone survived play through because, If I don't I'll feel like I'm missing content. But I already know, I'll never get a happy ending. ;_;


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm always Paragon anyway so if things go the way they are, by the end I'll basically be God and just be able to resurrect anyone.


----------



## Rios (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll kill everyone and blow myself up. My character will be filled with regrets, I will be filled with satisfaction.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> I'll kill everyone and blow myself up. My character will be filled with regrets, I will be filled with satisfaction.


Rofl.

Damn, your Shepard face will be scarred everywhere.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

More importantly, what happened to the moving parrot?

//HbS


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 18, 2011)

About time we received some more info ???


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm always renegade because if I'm saving the galaxy, I have the license to be a dick.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2011)

All my female Shepards are Paragon.  If I play Renegade, I keep the badass red scars, and I don't want to see a female Shepard with scars.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2011)

my favorite renegade shep created is lol
Full renegade
about half squad mates dead 

She looks like the Joker 
pale white skin long red lips
green eyes 

Named her Harley though


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm always renegade, with only a little bit of paragon (because there are some times when I _can't_ be renegade and live with myself-like handing the galaxy over to Cerberus or letting Tali sob hysterically over her father's corpse).

A lot of the renegade responses are more funny IMO. Renegade is definitely better in ME2 than in ME1, though. Most of the renegade responses in ME1 were just mean or butthurt. The renegade responses in ME2 are more badass.

Such as....

"I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOUR DISINGENUOUS ASSERTIONS!"
*falcon punch*
Renegade Shepard reads the dictionary, apparently.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2011)

you can actually shit talk tali instead of hugging her with a nuetral and/or renegade option

she was all crying
I forget which but all shep said was 
let's move. we still got geth to kill.

NO CRYING ALLOWED UNDER MY COMMAND


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2011)

Was that when she found her dad's body?


----------



## Rios (Jun 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> More importantly, what happened to the moving parrot?
> 
> //HbS



all gifs look ugly in 150x200


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> you can actually shit talk tali instead of hugging her with a nuetral and/or renegade option
> 
> she was all crying
> I forget which but all shep said was
> ...


Tali: Father! *sobs vehemently*
Shepard: Hey! Stop that! There is no crying. I WATCHED MY ENTIRE FAMILY GET TAKEN AWAY BY SLAVERS WHEN I WAS 16! AND THEN I JOINED THE MILITARY AND EVERYONE EXCEPT FOR ME GOT EATEN BY A THRESHER MAW! GET OVER YOURSELF.



forgotten_hero said:


> Was that when she found her dad's body?



Yep.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope we can throw out squad members out the nearest airlock on the Normandy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali and Cerberus Bitch will do just fine.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jun 19, 2011)

If thats the case Ashley/Kaiden and Samara/Morinth are the first that gets booted.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

dont think I hate any of them. But yea, the humans go out first.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I hope we can throw out squad members out the nearest airlock on the Normandy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Wut?! D:

But they're like the coolest.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

Garrus and Grunt is the coolest . Thane is pretty cool too though.

I'd throw Jack out first without any thought. Hated her personality.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2011)

Garrus, Wrex, Liara and Tali are the best 

I would throw Samara (or Morinth, they both suck), Miranda and Kaidan (or Ashley, because she doesn't like Liara) off right away if I could.

---



> Mass Effect 3 [delayed 'til 2012, but still GOTY!!]


Sorry ME3, I love and all but since you are a 2012 release you aren't goty. 
Don't worry though, you can still be SBGOTYLOTGW2, Second Best Game of the Year Losing Only To Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

So I decided that I want a little of Bioware intake before Mass Effect marathon. I remembered the good old Black Isle days... and I found my original Baldur's Gate disc back from when it was first released. And guess what - it works perfectly on Windows 7 64-bit on a 16:9 screen with NO issues at all.

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2011)

now that's why the old bioware was, when they brought out games that were solid


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Installed Baldur's Gate 2. Works and there are no problems as well.


----------



## Vai (Jun 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> So I decided that I want a little of Bioware intake before Mass Effect marathon. I remembered the good old Black Isle days... and I found my original Baldur's Gate disc back from when it was first released. And guess what - it works perfectly on Windows 7 64-bit on a 16:9 screen with NO issues at all.
> 
> //HbS



A old working game that just starts and works fine ? Thats borderline miraculous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Kinda! 

With all Descents and Comanche I had to fuck all over the place. And the time between Windows 98 and XP... Jesus. Some games are such a bitch to run.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Was that when she found her dad's body?



yes
you basically say
yo tali im sad for you
but we still gotz gethies to killz



Jena said:


> Tali: Father! *sobs vehemently*
> Shepard: Hey! Stop that! There is no crying. I WATCHED MY ENTIRE FAMILY GET TAKEN AWAY BY SLAVERS WHEN I WAS 16! AND THEN I JOINED THE MILITARY AND EVERYONE EXCEPT FOR ME GOT EATEN BY A THRESHER MAW! GET OVER YOURSELF.


FOREVER ALONE 
I mean lone survivor shepard


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope Bioware won't kill off the Virmire survivor in ME3. All of my sadness.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

but still GOTY


----------



## DedValve (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you think the man from the citadel who wanted to return an item from ME1 and was still  having troubles with it will finally be able to return his item and get some closure?

The best part about ME was all the tiny things, in ME1 on the citadel (where Conrad is) a man complains to a turian about returning an item or something and he didn't have his receipt. In ME2 again in the citadel to my surprise I see him again complaining near the place where a volus is (where you do Garrus's loyalty mission and you scare away 2 krogans leaving the volus defensless) 

That wasn't even an interactive scene, the dude is just there as background noise and he still shows up in ME2. The level of detail in the series is astounding.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

That item will turn out to be a Reaper artifact, a power switch, and therefore will be confiscated by Shepard. Refund Man will never get his money.

I want the topic of fish in Citadel lake brought up 

//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be very sad if this game winds up sucking.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

OMFG
RENEGADE SHEP CREATES A MASSIVE UPRISING ON THE CITADEL 

Shep: Here is your fish
Happy Krogan: Yay a fesh 
*hours later*
Happy Krogan: Counselors, I demand that we be given access to the fish in the Presidium lakes 
Turian Counselor: Ah, yes. Fish. A low intelligent species that lives and procreates in water. On the citadel? We have dismiessed that claim. 
*krogan attack on the citadel*
And it''s all Shepard's fault 
Oh yeah and turian counselor was killed and eaten by Krogans.
Tragic loss


----------



## DedValve (Jun 19, 2011)

The reapers invade Earth. Shepard and his crew fly in, they know that in order to stop the reaper they must send a signal, a virus that will immediately destroy all reapers. They go to the master reaper, shepard gears up, giving an inspirational speech to his crew.

He takes Liara and Kaiden with him. Shepard kills hundreds, no thousands, no MILLIONS of reapers and finally sees the master reaper. But immediately the master reaper destroys the normandy and all the crew inside. Fortunately Joker escapes on jetpack yelling "yippe kay-yay motherfuckers!" while simultaneously dual wielding assault rifles and killing a few husks as the reapers would wipe him out in a second. As all hope is lost and Kaiden begins to cry like a pussy a screech is heard. Soon a thousand, no a TRILLION rachni begin to swarm. Destroying the rest of the reaper fleet. Shepard boards the master reaper alongside Liara, as he set's up the virus to spread the signal everywhere a hologram of the reaper shows up and reveals the secrets of why they kill all sentient life. Shepard completely shocked is unable to upload the virus, Liara then does it for him but is now under the direct control of the reaper who is hurting her. Unable to snap her out of it Shepard kills her. However the Reaper is set to self destruct, shepard makes it out barely but freefalls from the sky to the earth below. As shepard falls he remembers all of his actions he did from the first 2 games up to know and depending on what the player does he smiles or lives his last seconds in regret. All the reapers are wiped out and all galactic life is saved.

2 months later  "Ah yes, Reapers. We dismissed that claim, it was clearly the geth."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't you dare write fiction ever again. Really.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

That was unbearable to read even before the first sentence ended.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Don't you dare write fiction ever again. Really.
> 
> //HbS





Damon Baird said:


> That was unbearable to read even before the first sentence ended.



Meanies.
The lot of you


----------



## Alien (Jun 19, 2011)

ctrl F Wrex 

no results


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

I want a romance with Wrex and my Fem Shep.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty sure Shep wouldnt want that.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrex said:


> ctrl F Wrex
> 
> no results



i ctrl f'd wrex and got 6 results :33

TIME PARADOX


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Pretty sure Shep wouldnt want that.



You don't know my Fem Shep as well as you think.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> You don't know my Fem Shep as well as you think.



asari
drell
turian
geth
krogan

yeah
your femshep is an interspecies chemical toilet


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> asari
> drell
> turian
> geth
> ...



 Nu uh... Once you go Krogan you never go back.


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I want a romance with Wrex and my Fem Shep.



He had reach.
She had flexibility.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

Needs more Volus.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

He had hard head. She bumped into it anyway. Being renegade - totally worth it


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> He had reach.
> She had flexibility.


Quite true. 



Damon Baird said:


> Needs more Volus.



 



Rios said:


> He had hard head. She bumped into it anyway. Being renegade - totally worth it


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

OH THAT'S WHAT SPECIES MY RENEGADE SHEP ALSO WANTED TO KILL OFF

Volus
Vorcha
Batarian 

Only because i want a biotic god cameo of him trying to stop the reaper only to get flicked like looseleaf paper football


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> OH THAT'S WHAT SPECIES MY RENEGADE SHEP ALSO WANTED TO KILL OFF
> 
> Volus
> Vorcha
> ...



My Shep wanted him as a pet. He was quite adorable.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

I got him killed more times than jacob


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I got him killed more times than jacob



You're a villain. 

I bet I have killed Ashley more times.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> You're a villain.
> 
> I bet I have killed Ashley more times.



i have currently between pc and xbox360

25 files
biotic stoner volus: 22 
[it's hilarious as the asri bitch flings him across the room]
jacob has died 18 times
Thane Tali and Jack 13 times
mostly to me not upgraded the ship >_>

ashley has died 13 times

zaeed has died 8 times on suicide mission 
5 times on his loyalty mission 

the only people that have survived all playthroughts:
Samara Miranda and FemShep

those that have died once or were not recruited by the time of the end game were:
garrus legion kasumi grunt


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

>Garrus dies
>Jack dies
>Tali dies
>Thane dies

I'm negging you right now.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

I love Legion too much. He loves me too.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

ah fucksickles

Mostly i let people die for dialogue or that i fucking forgot to upgrade the Normandy

and garrus only died once
it was that i forgot to upgrade the ship and since i had only x amount of characters [i was several short of the full party] on board


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually deleted many of my accounts (so i don't know the exact number), but I will give you the victory on this one. I do not think I killed Ashley that many times. Ashley is the only one who dies in my game. I never let anyone else die, not even in my first playthrough of ME2. (I did not restart or anything)

If I had to choose who would die I would choose zaeed, thane, and jacob. I liked Jacob before I looked through the romance videos on youtube and saw how creepy he was. But the prize....


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

Sometimes I want to ram a planet, collapse it into pieces, shoot the pieces and gather resourses this way. It makes 0 sense but is certainly more entertaining than the regular mining.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Thane and Garrus and Liara are the only romances for fem shep that really made me :33
however i do have a loyal to kaiden romance for me3 so maybe most of all femshep's romances will all winners :33

however maleshep's romances were all good... in me2
Jack's was prolly the most deep imho


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Sometimes I want to ram a planet, collapse it into pieces, shoot the pieces and gather resourses this way. It makes 0 sense but is certainly more entertaining than the regular mining.



That would be more entertaining. Mining in ME1 and ME2 sucked. It took me forever in ME1 since I would look around the entire surface. Sometimes I would find things off the map or off the map Thresher Maws.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

As deep as rescuing a poor lost girl from her murderous maniacal delusions.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

that was always fun
ooooh mining materials
*geth attack + thresher maw*
ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME



Rios said:


> As deep as rescuing a poor lost girl from her murderous maniacal delusions.



wtf u taling about? O:

delusions?
No what Jack went through was real not just a life long imaginary nightmare O:

and i support giving jack hugs
Lots of them


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought she interpreted what she went through quite differently


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

I tried to befriend Jack as a woman and she thought I was a lesbo. 

Kaiden is the only man for me in Mass Effect. He is really whiny, but I will slap him into shape in the third game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Why does everyone think he is soo whiny? :I
He says his problems like once and that he has moved on.
yet that is whining?
herk :/



Rios said:


> I thought she interpreted what she went through quite differently



In the shadow broker DLC i thought there was more proof that Jack was locked up and experimented on. 

Plus you learn her real name.
Jack's real name is sooo elegant and pretty


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

And he will whine again because you are too rough.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> In the shadow broker DLC i thought there was more proof that Jack was locked up and experimented on.
> 
> Plus you learn her real name.
> Jack's real name is sooo elegant and pretty



heeeeeeey I havent played it(mainly because I really dislike Liara in ME2)
hmmm all I gathered from her loyalty mission is that she thought she went through it all thanks to her abilities but in fact she was protected, she was special
maybe I am forgetting something


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

>Only character who DOESN'T whine is the "whiny one"\

I don't get it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

@Axl - We don't know it's her real name. Just an alias she uses. But most people assume it is.


----------



## Alien (Jun 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> heeeeeeey I havent played it(mainly because I really dislike Liara in ME2)
> hmmm all I gathered from her loyalty mission is that she thought she went through it all thanks to her abilities but in fact she was protected, she was special
> maybe I am forgetting something



It's one of the best DLC's (many people consider it to _the_ best) You should give it a go man.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Why does everyone think he is soo whiny? :I
> He says his problems like once and that he has moved on.
> yet that is whining?
> herk :/
> ...



Well...
He is similar to Carth (not just because it's the same voice actor) and thus whiny.
He is the only character who whines. No one else does it in the squad so he is the whiny one. 
He whined to me in the Mass Effect 2 game and made me want to kill him. He apologized, but that does not take away from the fact that he whined. He did not even let me explain.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

.. What is Jack's real name? I only read the dossier on Garrus.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrex said:


> It's one of the best DLC's (many people consider it to _the_ best) You should give it a go man.




Will do it anyway before I start ME3(assuming it does fit into the storyline and Liara is presented in the third part).


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> @Axl - We don't know it's her real name. Just an alias she uses. But most people assume it is.



To be quite honest and for what it is wroth, I do hope that is her name. 



The Boss said:


> .. What is Jack's real name? I only read the dossier on Garrus.




*Spoiler*: _Jack's "real" name_ 



Jacqueline Nought




Tali's was actually sad, the letter. Her suit was a good read though.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

I will laugh if all the Tali fanboys find Tali ugly.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

I love Tali and I dont care if I find her ugly or not. Her voice and personality are plenty already, I am not gonna physically assimilate her IRL. Plus Shepard was satisfied.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> I love Tali and I dont care if I find her ugly or not. Her voice and personality are plenty already, I am not gonna physically assimilate her IRL. Plus Shepard was satisfied.



Well I know of other Tali fans who act like they are doing her in rl. Glad to see you are not like that.

I do like Tali's personality. Still not sure who I am going to romance though. I have two Male Sheps. My good one is either Miranda/Jack/Liara/Tali and bad is either Miranda/Jack. Not sure who to pick.


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

This is random, but I like how most of the female characters in the Mass Effect universe have actual personalities.

A lot of games are clearly designed with the penis in mind. Every girl is a big-boobed gun-swinging bimbo with little more going on. I'm not saying that every game is like that, but it's enough where it gets annoying.

So, uh, yeah. Thank you ME.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

I am perfect. Thats how they made me. Thats how I feel. Thats even how I look like.

Oh but my poor little sister. I must have a soft spot too, you know T_T


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> To be quite honest and for what it is wroth, I do hope that is her name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's her real name, that is very pretty.  

What was Tali's about? Like I said I only read Garrus.  



Rios said:


> I am perfect. Thats how they made me. Thats how I feel. Thats even how I look like.
> 
> Oh but my poor little sister. I must have a soft spot too, you know T_T


I hope if she doesn't die in ME2 we can kill the bitch in ME3... especially if we romanced her.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> This is random, but I like how most of the female characters in the Mass Effect universe have actual personalities.
> 
> A lot of games are clearly designed with the penis in mind. Every girl is a big-boobed gun-swinging bimbo with little more going on. I'm not saying that every game is like that, but it's enough where it gets annoying.
> 
> So, uh, yeah. Thank you ME.



Chick with dicks and dudes with boobs.

That's how I lie to summon Bioware games anyways.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

Someone say Tali in here?


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Or this.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

hhahahahaha yes.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2011)

ME1 up next in my review line. The Boss might hate it, considering I'm going to most likely be bashing on Kaidan and Ashley calling them Bioware's retarded, fucked up babies.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ME1 up next in my review line. The Boss might hate it, considering I'm going to most likely be bashing on Kaidan and Ashley calling them Bioware's retarded, fucked up babies.



I am okay with this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

>Retarded fucked-up babies
>Ignoring Jacob


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2011)

That's ME2. It's all about ME1 right now


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

Jacob wasn't all that bad, he did make his Dad shoot himself though


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2011)

As I'm writing the review... Mako all my raaaaaage


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

i love the mako :33


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2011)

There's a good half page of rage with the Mako :33

I'm revising the review now.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There's a good half page of rage with the Mako :33
> 
> I'm revising the review now.



It wouldn't be a ME1 review without rage over the Mako. :33


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2011)

My reviews have become too long, I'm going to need to split it up into paragraphs soon. Compare my ME1 review to my first DA2 review... 

Much more detail in the ME1 review. If you read any of my other reviews, I always play on PC unless noted otherwise. In some cases, I play both the console and PC version.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

I will read the ME1 review tomorrow.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2011)

It is a pretty long review


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It is a pretty long review



That's okay.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it more than the Hammerhead, that's for sure.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I already posted it in the review.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

We have blogs on this site? 



> The. Mako. My complete and utter hatred for this … torture device hell bent on making me not want to replay this game is indescribable. I love this game. I really do. But I hate the Mako and everything about it. First off, the controls on it are crap and it’s annoying to control. Secondly, it’s useless and boring. Looking for things on the Mako felt forced and unnecessary.


 Quoted for truth.

This video brings back so many memories 
Warning: It's just a dude trying to steer the Mako, nothing funny. Well...nothing intentionally funny.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2011)

what was wrong with the mako? 

i loved using it 

you just need to know how to control that baby 

if you lose control, take off the gas pedal and it will catch itself again. i never had problems with its control


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 20, 2011)

Garrus didn't do enough calibrations on the Mako.  That's why in the second game, he never has time to talk; he has to redeem himself.


----------



## Vai (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't believe some people still have dificulties controlling the mako. 


Just press UP, and move the camera to where you wanna go.
Is it weird if you never touched a vehicle with this controls? Yes. But cmon.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to be clear, I think the Mako is harder to move on the xbox/PS3 than it is on the PC.


----------



## Vai (Jun 20, 2011)

Silly Jena, how can you move the mako on a ps3 ?


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2011)

and the warhog too had the same controls back when Halo 1 was the shit 

how can the mako not be awesome

all you ever had to do if you lost control is letting go of the gas pedal reorient your mako and give gas 

it'd go back in the direction you want


----------



## DedValve (Jun 20, 2011)

The vehicles in Halo 1 didn't do ollies in the air everytime they touched a pebble


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2011)

Vai said:


> Silly Jena, how can you move the mako on a ps3 ?


omg rofl xD

And the mako's controls were fine. It was like driving a Warthog in the Halo series if you've ever played that. The missions for it, however, could've been better.

And fuck the w/e the hovercraft thing was called in ME2. It was crap and its missions were crap too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought Hammerhead was pretty decent.

I hated Mako missions, weird handling, and most of the maps were probably just thrown into U3 terrain randomized and made in 15 seconds each.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> A few post up, the video with ME1 & 3 clips.



Mine would be flat out more awesome and have no Unknown Zanpakto Arc Filler Crap.

Also the Mako SUCKED> The Planet Scanning was HORRID. I rather Planet Scan than Mako ANY DAY of hte week. I just wish the drop rate for teh increases speed of planet scanning would drop more frequently, I got it twice in seven play throughs. I still need "The Heart of Darkness" and "Insanity" to have full ME2 Achievements, I got a ton left on ME1 but after playing 2 so much, I don't think I can down grade to 1.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 20, 2011)

Reminded me of Firewalker from ME2 .. Driving that was a nightmare for me. I only played the first mission and never tried it again. Any prizes for winning that thing though?


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Vai said:


> Silly Jena, how can you move the mako on a ps3 ?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2011)

That's right, the Hammerhead. Stupid Hammerhead. 



Lupin said:


> Reminded me of Firewalker from ME2 .. Driving that was a nightmare for me. I only played the first mission and never tried it again. Any prizes for winning that thing though?


From what I remember, nothing significant.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 20, 2011)

You get a few pieces weapon upgrades, and a one or two new weapons, Don't remember. It's really sub par.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 20, 2011)

He was the designated explosion stopper yes?


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 20, 2011)

I will have to admit this... When I first played through Mass Effect 1 I never talked with Kaiden or saw him after the first level. Once we got to Virmire I was like, " OH WOW! I completely forgot about this guy...What was his name again? D:" True Story. I still think I killed Ashley though. I do not remember.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6HxU8MPac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 20, 2011)

I've YET to earn my "Alliance Sentinel" achievement. I got Taurian Ally on my first run (Fem Shep Normal), Quarian & Alliance Soldier Ally on my second (Male Shep Normal), Krogan & Asari Ally on my third (Male Shep Hardcore). I plan to get my ASA on Insanity, I'll probably take Wrex since he's such a bad ass.

My first profile killed Ashley (Fem Shep), my Males kill Kaiden (Male Shap 1st hooked up with Liara, the others hooked up with Ashley). I always save Wrex and talk Saren into shooting himself.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6HxU8MPac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Why is it the numa numa music?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2011)

wait they don't discriminate against the poor


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2011)

So about that "homo" relation ship in ME3. Not sure if you guys know (kadan haters), but he sends Shepard a letter after horizon. He mentions, "I'd finally let my friends talk me into going out for drinks with a _*doctor*_ on the Citadel." 

10 bucks if you homo Kaidan the doctor will be a dude. 



FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6HxU8MPac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


The word calibrations has never been sexier.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2011)

All this talk about ME makes me feel like playing it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 21, 2011)

I think that doctor is Doctor Michaels (not sure if that's her name...the one who runs the clinic where Garrus takes out that thug with a headshot).  I always felt that her story could have been expanded beyond that subplot with Bane (think that's his name).

Wow, I forgot a lot about the first game...time to replay it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So about that "homo" relation ship in ME3. Not sure if you guys know (kadan haters), but he sends Shepard a letter after horizon. He mentions, "I'd finally let my friends talk me into going out for drinks with a _*doctor*_ on the Citadel."
> 
> 10 bucks if you homo Kaidan the doctor will be a dude.
> 
> ...



what doctor? the one you saved from the quest with Garrus? but didn't the doc write some letter telling us to take good care of garrus


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2011)

lol.

The only real difference is that ME3 one has a "fin" on top and a third "wing" in the middle of the tail.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think that doctor is Doctor Michaels (not sure if that's her name...the one who runs the clinic where Garrus takes out that thug with a headshot).  I always felt that her story could have been expanded beyond that subplot with Bane (think that's his name).





Muk said:


> what doctor? the one you saved from the quest with Garrus? but didn't the doc write some letter telling us to take good care of garrus


Guys... I don't think it's her... it better not be her... but I rather have it be her than a "dude."


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe Ashley was dating her too


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 22, 2011)

More and more multiplayer rumors are making me nervous.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> More and more multiplayer rumors are making me nervous.



Lets not talk about this.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, there really is no point to being a bit of both good and bad in this game. It only gives you SHIIIEETTTT thrown at you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2011)

I have no idea what the fuck is going on in this thread anymore.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2011)

Mass effect multiplayer :/


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2011)

>Old   news


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

At least it'll beat ME1 squad commands.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Old   news



it's always current news :/



Hangat?r said:


> At least it'll beat ME1 squad commands.



:/


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> At least it'll beat ME1 squad commands.



.... wut. 


Only if you're talking about voice command.


----------



## Jena (Jun 22, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I have no idea what the fuck is going on in this thread anymore.



No one does.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Mordin.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 22, 2011)

So is it confirmed that if you want to use voice commands you need to use a Kinect and not just a mike?

I don't feel like buying a Kinect just for some extra features for one game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2011)

kinect reads the lip movements


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn...guess I'll wait to see what reviews will say about the Kinect usage before I buy one.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 23, 2011)

Lip movements...


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2011)

9 More months or so. Delay sucks. Watching the ME3 at E3. Will be interesting to see the choices I made tie into ME3. Just completed Overlord. I guess i'm done playing all the DLCs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

overlord was FUCKING CREEEEPY


seriously playing at 2 AM no lights, pretty much maxed out volume


enter building


DAT SCREAM


muted


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2011)

Overlord did a great job at being creepy.

//HbS


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2011)

Really? I thought it was pretty okay.. The ending of Overlord made me think a little though. I let the Project continue. Loyal to Cerberus after all . But the digital thing didn't make sense to me. Bullets hitting intangible stuff? I found that pretty nonsensical. 

Driving Hammerhead was a bitch. Nuked by a Geth Cannon so many times . I hate driving.

Anyway, I hope the DLC helps me by getting me some mindcontrol Geth army or something.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2011)

Lupin said:


> But the digital thing didn't make sense to me. Bullets hitting intangible stuff? I found that pretty nonsensical.


You were having hallucinations. Since when hallucinations make sense.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys... is this real life?  

Finally someone who got the top armor correct. I am so pleased! 

[YOUTUBE]mCEV4RASlC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys... is this real life?
> 
> Finally someone who got the top armor correct. I am so pleased!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mCEV4RASlC0[/YOUTUBE]



Oh muh gawd


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys... is this real life?
> 
> Finally someone who got the top armor correct. I am so pleased!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mCEV4RASlC0[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, the epicness


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone care to post the actual YouTube link for us iPhone users?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

Out of these two, which class should I pick on this playthrough? 

Sentinel
Engineer


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

^Which game? ME1 or ME2?

They both are pretty terrible on ME1, but Engineer is _slightly_ better. I was sentinel on a run through and it was AWEFUL.

Engineer is actually pretty good on ME2. You get your own little attack robot.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

ME2                 .


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd go with engineer, then. I haven't played as a sentinel on ME2, but I've played it through as engineer a few times.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

Sentinel it is


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sentinel it is


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

Now for the bonus power. What should it be 

I've overused Warp Ammo. Let's try something other than that.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

Sentinel looks boss as fuck when you use the omi armor.  As for bonus power I use Reave. It rapes everything.

I've never played an engineer. :ho


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

Funny, I picked Reave too 

It Warp even needed when you have reave?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

With reave, warp, and omi armor, the game plays itself.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2011)

I just realized that I haven't played as anyone else but the Soldier class in both ME1 and ME2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just started a Paragon Vanguard playthrough, I'm at the beginning of ME1 at the moment. Any tips?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I've just started a Paragon Vanguard playthrough, I'm at the beginning of ME1 at the moment. Any tips?
> 
> //HbS



Don't recruit Liara until you have to in order to progress the story. It's pretty lulzy. :ho Also make love to everyone you can, nuke Ashely... ect.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I've just started a Paragon Vanguard playthrough, I'm at the beginning of ME1 at the moment. Any tips?
> 
> //HbS



Enjoy playing as the most OP class in ME1. You're a tank, crowd controller _and_ you've got awesome killing power


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

PORK THE CONSORT


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, never forget the Consort.  I'm glad she didn't die during the attack on the Citadel.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Funny thing, I never got the option to pork the consort on my male playthru. She wouldn't let me?? 

But on my girl playthrough she fucked me!? What the fuck!? Is my Shepardlooooooo not good enuff Miss Asari lesbian bitch?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2011)

When she gives you the trinket, you have to choose the option that says "Is that all?" (or something along the lines of that).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, and then you fuck.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2011)

I was pursuing a relationship with Kaidan, and then fucked the consort later. Kaidan didn't say shit. 

That's right bitch, know your place.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheating on your husbando? what a skank


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2011)

He was there and didn't say shit. I say, Deal with it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2011)

Appereantly he'd send you to JOKER beause he NEEDS YOU ON THE BRIDGE rather than have sex with you again.

Maybe he ain't into women?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Appereantly he'd send you to JOKER beause he NEEDS YOU ON THE BRIDGE rather than have sex with you again.
> 
> Maybe he ain't into women?
> 
> //HbS



...


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Liara loves to back DAT ASS up. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8wjtUgUGZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ...



Shepard - "You know i don't think i have all my stress worked out yet"

Kaidan - " HELL YE...assuming direct control..you better go.....FUCK!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYv1VCp0Q7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

Sentinel bonus power:

Geth SHeild Boost
or Reave

GSB + Assault armor = cqc indestructible tech/biotic vanguard hybrid
shotgun not included


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He was there and didn't say shit. I say, Deal with it.


The sex only happened in your mind. It didn't take place in real time. (i'm serious)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Shepard - "You know i don't think i have all my stress worked out yet"
> 
> Kaidan - " HELL YE...assuming direct control..you better go.....FUCK!
> 
> ...



JOKERS WAITING FOR YOU ON THE BRIDGE... _but if anything happens_... 

 That editing....   





Cocoa said:


> The sex only happened in your mind. It didn't take place in real time. (i'm serious)



 LIES. The bitch sent me a letter saying she wants to fuck again in ME2.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> LIES. The bitch sent me a letter saying she wants to fuck again in ME2.


 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vai (Jun 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Liara loves to back DAT ASS up.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8wjtUgUGZE[/YOUTUBE]



no glitch can beat dancing kaidan


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys... is this real life?
> 
> Finally someone who got the top armor correct. I am so pleased!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mCEV4RASlC0[/YOUTUBE]



you know you would fuck that guy while he is wearing that armor.


its me by the way


:ho


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know you would fuck that guy while he is wearing that armor.
> 
> 
> its me by the way
> ...



Costume? What are you talking about? That is Garrus. He decided to model for us today.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2011)

Something I wonder... what do female Turians look like without armor? I mean I got this 



Pretty interesting. I'm just wondering how Shepard has sex with Garrus. Still the best Paramore for the female Sheppard, not that Jacobs isn't bad or Thanes bad. It's just that Thane is too much of a wimp to hook up with my Sheppard and Jacob isn't boyfriend material for my Sheppard. Garrus was awesome in teh first one, I wanted Paramore with him but I had that wimp Kaiden =/


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

Garrus got reach man 

no wonder femshep wants him


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 25, 2011)

put a pair of boobs on that and voila, female Turian.


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

Speaking of female turians...even though we totally weren't I found a pretty good fanart of two female turians the other day. 


Just the faces, though. 


@The World: btw, what is your sig from? It's been bugging me.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 25, 2011)

Haterz gonna hate. Putting this thread _BACK _on topic.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 26, 2011)

^Ok, that's just not right.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2011)

Kaidan is always the sub.

Always.

Otherwise, great job, TB. Looking good.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

shouldn't it be kaidan kneeing if anything


----------



## slickcat (Jun 26, 2011)

his sig is from Game of thrones @ jena


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> put a pair of boobs on that and voila, female Turian.



A ten year old boy has bigger boobs than a female Turian.

The Boss: Kaiden is a pussy dude.

I'm just wondering how many endings there will be.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Haterz gonna hate. Putting this thread _BACK _on topic.


Who's that? Not Kaidan, for sure.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2011)

Why every time I come here its always a Kaidan talk. No love for Jacob  ?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Jacob's a bro. Kaidan's a pussy.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2011)

Jacob was actually USEFULL, he has Heavier Armor, Pull and Incenidary Rounds. Kaiden had nothing except hacking weapon lockers and bypassing circuits, which Garrus, who got training in the better weapons and Heavy Armor, was WAY better.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

would the companions use their ability if you hotkeyed them instead of using the spacebar, if the enemies had shield.

cause i hated it that you could never command them to use skills while enemies had shields


----------



## Anarch (Jun 26, 2011)

Kaidan IS useful,you can sacrifice him and save Ashley  ,and then get into her pants


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2011)

That's his ONLY use. I might actually delete delete my Fem Shappard files where she hooks up with Kaiden and have her sacrafice him to save Ashley and either go single for ME2/3 or dyke it out with Liara.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

you could always just use a save editor to change it


----------



## Wan (Jun 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why every time I come here its always a Kaidan talk. No love for Jacob  ?



I knew it.  NF IS RACIST


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 26, 2011)

Yo shep imma really happy for you and imma let u finish but the priiiiizee


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 26, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> the priiiiizee


hahahahhahahaha


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 26, 2011)

Kanye West and Kim Kardashian in my ME2?


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2011)

Jena: GAAA! F*** YOU! >_<

Kanye West: Yo yo yo yo! Harbringer, you have a great plan and all. But Rita Repulsa had the best plan of all time!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Kim Kardashian is in ME2? 

//HbS


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 26, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Kim Kardashian is in ME2?
> 
> //HbS



Run ass comparisons between Kim and Miranda.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2011)

actually Kim's ass is fake

Miranda's ass
is perfect


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2011)

yea Miranda's ass is some perfect pixels


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2011)

It's also symmetrical


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Investigate.



//HbS


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 26, 2011)

it's real.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2011)

Jacob's only useful to get the Barrier ability. Incendiary ammo is the least useful of the ammo abilities in my opinion (and you can get it from two classes of your own as well as a vastly more useful companion - Grunt). Also, his only other biotic power is Pull, which grows incredibly more obsolete even as it's upgraded in ME2 (unlike in ME1).

Not to mention Shotguns are pretty trash in ME2 (thankfully they'll be fixing them for ME3). Only one worth a damn was the Claymore... which, again... Grunt can use. Grunt would be the better choice as his Concussive Shot trumps Pull.

Problem with comparing the two is that the game changed so much between the two so Kaidan's tech abilities would go unnoticed. 

Also, fun fact: It seems that in Mass Effect 2, using the Heavy Barrier ability, people were able to get Jacob's barrier (shields) up to 700.

As I recall, shields stack in Mass Effect 1. So Kaidan in ME1 with a Colossus X Light Armor would gain 375 shields. A maxed Electronics would add another 270, bringing the total to 645. 55 less than Jacob's Heavy Barrier method, but also constant (instead of having to frequently use an ability). Kaidan's Master Barrier would also give him 1,000 points of damage absorption for 23 seconds on top of all of this (and thanks to ME1 mechanics, still able to use his other Biotic abilities).

Blow for blow against each other, Kaidan is obviously superior but this is again because of changed mechanics between the two games (fun fact: It seems in ME2 that Kaidan wears both what would actually be Heavy Armor (in the intro) and Medium Armor (on Horizon). Liara is the better Biotic than Kaidan, Tali and Garrus are better techs. But Kaidan is perfectly suited to have both combined and leaves room to throw in, in reality, even another Tech or Biotic (or even Ashley temporarily or Wrex). Same applies to Jacob. Jack could be considered a superior Shotgunning Biotic with her destructive power (having Shockwave as well as Warp Ammo... DEAR GOD, WARP AMMO). Grunt is an all-around better tank.

Only difference is Kaidan's past is actually interesting. 

Everyone has their pros and cons (except Garrus, derp). Deal with it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2011)

Also, just for comparison's sake, it was said that with Legion's Geth Shield Boost ability, he was actually able to get up to 1,000 shields.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2011)

And Grunt's Fort is better because it is armor, not barrier or shield an thus not effected by enemy assault rifles [rather it does not give a bonus for the enemy's damage]
No enemies in the game used pistols so Grunt's fort was pretty fucking tough. 
Tougher than barrier and GSB
-----------
Ammo powers from teammates in usefulness are:
AP = Garrus
Warp = Jack
Incendiary = Grunt and Jacob
Disruptor = Zaeed
Shredder = Thane

well at least that is my list
Shredder was useless because I played on Hardcore and up most of the time

Ap and Warp are amazing if you as shep were not a Soldier or vanguard or if you were you didnt have Inferno ammo 
but Inferno Ammo = Tungsten Ammo 
there was no difference and the tests were run on insanity
If you were soldier or Vanguard you were wasting a bonus power

Soldier needs slam or NS
Vanguard needs Reave or E Drain


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)

I drew a chibi of Tali today.  not that anyone cares
Thought I'd share.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I drew a chibi of Tali today.  not that anyone cares
> Thought I'd share.



Nice.

+reps.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2011)

I   approve.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I drew a chibi of Tali today.  not that anyone cares
> Thought I'd share.



We have make sure this never reaches Bioware Forums
I rememebr the last time some fans got their hands ona  tali chibi...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2011)

Wasn't Incendiary found superior to Tungsten due to innate panic AoE among organics, though?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 26, 2011)

Please..do share.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> We have make sure this never reaches Bioware Forums
> I rememebr the last time some fans got their hands ona  tali chibi...



What happened?  Can't just leave us hanging like that.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Wasn't Incendiary found superior to Tungsten due to innate panic AoE among organics, though?



Sometimes but a headshot with Tungsten and a widow was apparently more effective that a HS with Inferno

With shotty Inferno is way to go
For Sniper Tungsten is good and inferno sometimes didnt make a target flinch
for AR they are equally good




blakstealth said:


> Please..do share.





forgotten_hero said:


> What happened?  Can't just leave us hanging like that.


Some of the more extreme tali fans fight over who discovered the chibi and who has claims to it and then it becomes who photoshops themselves into it or photoshops tali into their pictures first and it is just...

It's kind of freaky actually.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 26, 2011)

I like Tali as much as the next person, but that...that is taking it to the extreme.


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. 



Axl Low said:


> Some of the more extreme tali fans fight over who discovered the chibi and who has claims to it and then it becomes who photoshops themselves into it or photoshops tali into their pictures first and it is just...
> 
> It's kind of freaky actually.



More than kind of freaky. 

Hardcore Talimancers are fcking scary.


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2011)

nice tali chibi pic


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Jacob's only useful to get the Barrier ability. Incendiary ammo is the least useful of the ammo abilities in my opinion (and you can get it from two classes of your own as well as a vastly more useful companion - Grunt). Also, his only other biotic power is Pull, which grows incredibly more obsolete even as it's upgraded in ME2 (unlike in ME1).
> 
> Not to mention Shotguns are pretty trash in ME2 (thankfully they'll be fixing them for ME3). Only one worth a damn was the Claymore... which, again... Grunt can use. Grunt would be the better choice as his Concussive Shot trumps Pull.
> 
> ...



Pull rips Barriers. Concussive Shot doesn't do shit on Barriers or Shields. I play a soldier, I usually have Jacob or Samara with me to solve my Barrier problem. 

The Geth Shotgun is the only really good Shotgun, then again I bought that one.

Kaiden was still fail as a character and man.

Ashley & Wrex had the better Hardcore/Insanity defense skills known as "Immunity". Turn those on, and you were ANNIHILATING EVERYTHING, specially when your Sheppard has it active too and you go head to head with Soverign.

I'll respond to the rest later, but my Crowd Control was known as "Immunity" and "Grenades"



Jena said:


> I drew a chibi of Tali today.  not that anyone cares
> Thought I'd share.



I'm Commander Sheppard, and this is my favorite artist on the Citadel.

Fans like the Talimancers, they're generally virgins.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Pull rips Barriers. Concussive Shot doesn't do shit on Barriers or Shields. I play a soldier, I usually have Jacob or Samara with me to solve my Barrier problem.



Concussive shot does twice its damage value vs barriers and shields on any difficulty 



Sedaiv said:


> Fans like the Talimancers, they're generally FUCKING SCARY.





Actually Grunt Fort > GBS > Barrier


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 27, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Actually Grunt Fort > GBS > Barrier



GSB is decent, when I get the element to change, I'll change it over for my Insanity run through. Fortitude better be worth it, because I know Barrier certainly is NOT.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> GSB is decent, when I get the element to change, I'll change it over for my Insanity run through. Fortitude better be worth it, because I know Barrier certainly is NOT.



actually Fort is better than GSB because it counts as armor and enemies usually get bonuses vs Shep and squad because they roll shields and barriers


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I just read about Christina Norman leaving Bioware.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 27, 2011)

Article about it:  

Wonder why she left...


----------



## Bluth (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a little worried that she left, but from the looks of the demo most of the core gameplay looks to be solid if not spectacular depending on how some of the rpg elements affect gameplay.

I have a feeling it's simply a new job she couldn't turn down and had to leave for immediately.  

Also from what I have seen on the bioware forums the Talimancers don't seem to have as much presence as they used to.  I'm a huge fan of Tali, she's my favorite character in the game, but those that worship her are scary, gives the rest of us fans a bad name.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh God, we are so fucked...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 28, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I'm a little worried that she left, but from the looks of the demo most of the core gameplay looks to be solid if not spectacular depending on how some of the rpg elements affect gameplay.
> 
> *I have a feeling it's simply a new job she couldn't turn down and had to leave for immediately.  *
> 
> Also from what I have seen on the bioware forums the Talimancers don't seem to have as much presence as they used to.  I'm a huge fan of Tali, she's my favorite character in the game, but those that worship her are scary, gives the rest of us fans a bad name.


I somewhat doubt that. To leave the company before the completion of the game is just... odd. I don't see it happening. Realistically, I'd say she might have had a disagreement with EA, in regards to aspects of the gameplay design.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2011)

Like when Patrice left in the middle of Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.


----------



## Alien (Jun 28, 2011)

My bet is on 343i

Edit: if she did leave Bio for another job that is


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe she left because she didn't want to do that whole co-op 4 player shit they want to do. :> Notice how Bioware got "awkward" when it came to that recently. Speculating all day erry day.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 28, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Article about it:
> 
> Wonder why she left...



Oh, cock...


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

5 months until me3 comes out and
SHE OF ALL PEOPLE
Leaves?!


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2011)

She's technically probably the person they need least since her job is mostly done.

But yeah...


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> She's technically probably the person they need least since her job is mostly done.
> 
> But yeah...



You can fuck up alot in 5 months >_>
Look at Duke Nukem Forever
Apparently the last half year is where they made the final gameplay decisions, [2 guns and regen health] 
graphical changes and texture decisions and tbh it's scenery is kinda suck and it's got load screens that last forever 
story was just kinda there but not really

U r teh Duke
U get babes
U kill teh aliens

hooray? :/


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> You can fuck up alot in 5 months >_>
> Look at Duke Nukem Forever
> Apparently the last half year is where they made the final gameplay decisions, [2 guns and regen health]
> graphical changes and texture decisions and tbh it's scenery is kinda suck and it's got load screens that last forever
> ...



They haven't made any decisions regarded Duke in about ten years. That much is obvious. Nevermind that it's an extreme situation since Duke Nukem passed through four completely different GROUPS of people. This is just one person who left whose work was probably already mostly done and probably already got paid for said work. If BioWare was going to fuck it up, they would've doneso regardless of her since she's been too busy schlicking over experience levels and RPG numbers. That was her focus for the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They haven't made any decisions regarded Duke in about ten years. That much is obvious. Nevermind that it's an extreme situation since Duke Nukem passed through four completely different GROUPS of people. This is just one person who left whose work was probably already mostly done and probably already got paid for said work. If BioWare was going to fuck it up, they would've doneso regardless of her since she's been too busy schlicking *over experience levels and RPG numbers. That was her focus for the game.*


Fuck I forgot that she was doing a hardcore strict level up system. man... they better not mess that up...


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

> Norman’s tenure as Lead on the Mass Effect franchise was one defined by change, taking the extensive and at-times cumbersome inventory and collection mechanics of the first game out of the equation in favor of a much more streamlined shooter.
> 
> The decision to simplify the game beyond the usual definition of an RPG was the source of much controversy among BioWare‘s fanbase, particularly after their work on the incredibly deep Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.



Whelp looks like I don't give a darn.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 28, 2011)

> More info to follow soon but suffice it to say I remain in the games industry and I have a new gig…



Hopefully a new game in development?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

^Ha-ha.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2011)

I just realised that I played Mass Effect 2 a lot, and I still don't know how to hotkey abilities.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

The first time I played ME2 on PC I didn't even use hotkeys. Now that I do, it's so much easier.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2011)

same can be done with vanguard 
except in a faster time :33


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I just realised that I played Mass Effect 2 a lot, and I still don't know how to hotkey abilities.
> 
> //HbS



you hold shift then drag the ability into your hotkey 

that run through makes me want to replay ME2 again


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2011)

Sentinel and Vanguard are upclose and personal 
Engie and Infiltrator are must better Long range
Adept is very good at mid range but like Soldier, depending on which weapon you get can be all three.
Shotgun Adept is a Singularity Vanguard


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2011)

Needs more Infiltrator.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

In ME3:

"O is that a skyscraper-sized Reaper? TIME TO MELEE IT TO DEATH!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

you bring down the reaper to 1 hp then finish it with a melee finisher


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 28, 2011)

I am the kind of person that does not like to waste... so I rarely ever use my guns.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 29, 2011)

Never actually played Vanguard. Never liked up-close-and-personal. My favourite class is Soldier. Pretty damn simplistic.

>Shoot
>Kill


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 29, 2011)

Soldier is boring. Just too plain. Had much more fun playing as Sentinel. I just love blasting enemies away with biotic and send their body flying away.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2011)

I have done a no more than 5 clip run as an adept
for an entire mission i cannot use more than 5 thermal clips
I wanted to cry after doing not only Kasumi's but MIRANDA's Loyalty on insanity with my own stipulation

I rage quit my no shots fired adept run on insanity
I turned it down to veteran and finished it without my shep shooting a single bullet :33
New Game Adept Shep btw


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

Infiltrator ftw!

...again.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2011)

meh infiltrator is kinda boring xD 

soldier for the win


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What ?! 

Nothing is cooler then shoutng "Scoped and Dropped!!" together with Garrus, while afterwards comparing the amount of headshots made. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2011)

Soldier is so pathetically boring. I'm playing Mass Effect, not Call of Duty.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2011)

and yet it still better than call of duty


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Soldier is so pathetically boring. I'm playing Mass Effect, not Call of Duty.



Soldier is awesome. I love other classes, but I always find myself missing that one weapon.

Hopefully ME3 has faster weapon switching though.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 29, 2011)

Soldier, The class of pure skill.

Non of your fancy biotics or your fancy technology.

Just loads of guns and steroids.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 1, 2011)

My Soldier (only way to play Shepard) has Heavy Concusive Shot and First Aid/Geth Shield Bonus (stuck on Kasumis' Insanity Mode Loyalty Mission =/) on Hot Keys.

I know Donavan was hard on Normal, but HOLY CRAP he's damn near impossible on Insanity. I'm NOT looking forward to Zaeed's Loyalty Mission nor am I looking forward to Legions.

My Soldier (only way to play Shepard) has Heavy Concusive Shot and First Aid/Geth Shield Bonus (stuck on Kasumis' Insanity Mode Loyalty Mission =/) on Hot Keys.

I know Donavan was hard on Normal, but HOLY CRAP he's damn near impossible on Insanity. I'm NOT looking forward to Zaeed's Loyalty Mission nor am I looking forward to Legions.

The only other lass I MIGHT consider playing Sheppard is Infiltrator, looks fun and lets face it: I LOVE IMMOLATION! That's the reason why Mordin finds his way onto my parties.

I'm still working on 360 Insanity mode "None Left Behind" which as you know, means I get EVERYONE'S Loyalty Missions completed. I have all the Team Skills except Domination, I never killed Samara, I'll grab that on my Renegade Sheppard though. 

Missions I'm NOT looking forard to on Insanity.

Any involving Collectors (namely Horizon)
Zaeed's Loyalty
Legion's Loyalty
Recruit Quarian
Tali's Loyalty
Jacob's Loyalty
The Creates that Aria gives you.

Pretty much anything involved a Mech or Colossus.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2011)

sedaiv you should use youre adrelaline ability as a soldier to stop/slow time down.

it helps a lot with pumping a magazine full of bullets into a boss without taking a lot of damage


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 2, 2011)

Muk said:


> sedaiv you should use youre adrelaline ability as a soldier to stop/slow time down.
> 
> it helps a lot with pumping a magazine full of bullets into a boss without taking a lot of damage



Man I hate Adrenaline Rush because it slows me down too. It doesn't help that the only squadmate I got is Kasumi, and she ALWAYS goes for her Shadow Strike, puting her in harms way. I have my Disruptor Ammo maxed out, took more damage for it as well as have GSB (I plan to make it Fortification ASAP)


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2011)

well how far are you with your mission? if you are stuck on the boss use a nuke or something to bring him down to the cut scenes

and use adrenaline out of cover with an assault rifle. you get to pump a full magazine into any enemy that way.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 2, 2011)

I had to use my CAIN on the Mech, that thing attacking with seven guards just ripped my shields to SHIT. I might restart my Insanity run through with Fort, might stand a better chance.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you playing with an NG+ character or a new one, 'cause NG+ insanity is harder than regular insanity, at least pre horizon


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 3, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Are you playing with an NG+ character or a new one, 'cause NG+ insanity is harder than regular insanity, at least pre horizon



Jiggledaddy86 has earned the achievement: Long Service Medal.

I got a carried over Shepard from Mass Effect which I completely my initial run through of ME2 with (lvl 30).


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah so you are using that lvl 30 game save right?

then it will be harder, since your upgrades are not on par with those of your enemies at the beginning of the game.

it still should be do able though. do you have the matlock assault rifle? from the dlc pack? it makes fighting as a soldier a lot easier, since they hit really hard.

with adrenaline rush you can aim for headshots with that rifle


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 3, 2011)

I do that, but the head shots don't do shit. I have all the DLCs and am using the Kestrel Armor, which is WEIRD because headshots are supposed to be worth MORE. Yes I got the Matlock, that's the ONLY assault rifle I use, I also use the DLC Heavy Pistol, Geth Shotgun, CAIN, the semi-auntomatic 3 shot sniper as well.


----------



## Wan (Jul 3, 2011)

What I found to be the hardest fights in ME2 were:

Fighting the last two Scions on Horizon (not the Praetorian, that's actually kind of easy)
The ambush on the Collector Ship (although if you have Stasis you can make the fight a lot easier:  Stasis the Scions as their platforms are moving and they'll fall off)
Fighting Donovan Hock in the Kasumi DLC
Both landing at Hotel Azure and opening up the Shadow Broker's Ship in Lair of the Shadow Broker
Holding Object Rho in Arrival

Odd how the hardest fights for me were mostly in DLC...btw now I always play insanity.


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2011)

The only one that really ticked me off was the first Praetorian fight on Horizon (on Insanity, that is... otherwise I had no issue). Aside from that I didn't have any issues. Then again, Infiltrator IS easy mode, so...


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah scions are still the worst enemy to fight against

the rest are all doable


----------



## Hana (Jul 4, 2011)

Vega looks derpy and I hate that Justicar-wannabe thing going on with Liara. I likes Ash and Kaidans outfits though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 4, 2011)

Derpty derp. He looks awful.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 4, 2011)

Eh, they could still change his look. Wouldn't mind if they stick with the Soaphawk, though. 

Not diggin' Ashley and Liara.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not digging Liara's srs bizness justicar look. I liked her cute but strong look of before. But I guess the end of the galaxy is near, so its time to upgrade to uber level asari.


----------



## Krory (Jul 4, 2011)

About time Liara grew up. Ashley looks good. Kaidan looks average.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 4, 2011)

Not digging Vega's look.  Liara...eh, she needs to show more skin.


----------



## Rios (Jul 4, 2011)

Hate to say it but Ashley looks pretty neat. Will be dead anyway but still - neat.


----------



## Jena (Jul 4, 2011)

Hana said:


> Vega looks derpy and I hate that Justicar-wannabe thing going on with Liara. I likes Ash and Kaidans outfits though.



Ew.

I guess I'll be sticking with the _non_-alternate outfits, then. 

Have you guys seen this yet?

*Spoiler*: _Hardcore_


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ew.
> 
> I guess I'll be sticking with the _non_-alternate outfits, then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jul 4, 2011)

Garrus was better.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

Vega looks like a jock with down syndrome.

And Justicar Liara? Do not want.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 5, 2011)

No one says you have to win a beauty contest before you can save the Universe.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2011)

what?
Justicar Liara? O:
*sees picture*
So... where mah absolute cleavage? O:

also who is James Vega? O:
EDIT:
SANDERS WAS A COOLER NAME D:<

But as long as he is the heavy weapon guy
I DONT CARE

Dual Rocket Launcher TEAM ACTION 

Jack uses Pull Field 
Shep and James shoot rockets into the air

OH THE FUN I WILL HAVE IF THAT HAPPENS 

Also, has he been udner a rock the entire time? :/


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2011)

Hana said:


> Vega looks derpy and I hate that Justicar-wannabe thing going on with Liara. I likes Ash and Kaidans outfits though.




Kaidan... Thank you Bioware. My dick thanks you.  


Why isn't Vega hot? Such a hot name for a derpy looking dude. So disappointed. I hope he's the guy in the trailer. That voice should make up for it. Would not homo with. 

I like the white and red on Ash. She looks good. Liara looks like Samara.



Overwatch said:


> No one says you have to win a beauty contest before you can save the Universe.



No one but me.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish i could have both kaiden and Ash in ME3 
Maybe i am just greedy

i want my squadmate crew to be this:

(Everyone SM from ME1 except jenkins + Everyone from ME2 - Wilson ) - Repeats
ALTHOUGH Two garrus in A squad would be pretty cool :33

OMFG GRUNT AND WREX IN TEH SAME SQUAD 

Charging Krogans, Charging krogans Everywhere


----------



## Heihachi (Jul 5, 2011)

He looks like Soap MacTavish.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> He looks like Soap MacTavish.



How dare you. Soap looks better.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2011)

OMFG DOES JAMES GET A SCOTTISH VOICE? :33


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 5, 2011)

One can easily say that Jacob was attractive, and yet, he was about as useful and appealing as a wet scone.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 5, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> He looks like Soap MacTavish.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2011)

THE PRIZE YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2011)

why is chuck norris at the end of the evolution chain? O:


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2011)

I laughed harder than I should of.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 5, 2011)

Apart from the squad members, Joker and Chakwas, I'm curious what will happen to the rest SR2 crew, provided they survived the events of ME2. Most of them were Cerberus personel so I imagine they were detained at some point.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> One can easily say that Jacob was attractive, and yet, he was about as useful and appealing as a wet scone.



How exactly does that change the fact that Vega looks like a fucking idiot?

Are you saying his character will be above wet scone level with the ability to win us over with retard lovableness?

O right......

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh wow.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjxyvV0v3Ss&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 6, 2011)

From Left to right:

Gayden Faglenko
Ashley Space Hooker
Meatshield McDerppig
Liara Tiara McSamara

Kaiden is probably the only normal looking one there. Even so, his character will likely be ruined by BioWare's stupidity. EVERYBODY GAY EVERYBODY BIOSEXUAL.


----------



## Chow (Jul 6, 2011)

Pushed back because it'd have to compete with all the titles coming out Q4 2011


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2011)

Chow said:


> Pushed back because it'd have to compete with all the titles coming out Q4 2011



ME3 would be GotY 2011 regardless


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 6, 2011)

Skyrim is coming out this year. That wouldn't be possible.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> From Left to right:
> 
> Gayden Faglenko
> Ashley Space Hooker
> ...



Were you the dude who post that on /v/?  

Anyways, I don't want Kaidan to be homo.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

bioware should include the belt of sexchange in ME universe that shepard can have his sexchange at will


----------



## Krory (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you're all batshit insane.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> bioware should include the belt of sexchange in ME universe that shepard can have his sexchange at will



Then Shepard will have to be an Asari. :>


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Then Shepard will have to be an Asari. :>



nah shep with belt of sex change > asari 

asari can't polymorph their bodies according to their sex


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2011)

if Jacob was a girl she would have lived more often.

Plus Miranda having a relationship with FemJacob would be intruging 



OH YEAH
SOME GUY ON DEV ART NAMED
axl99

...

Made this Brilliant piece of art that took a week to perfect 
You should totally like watch this guy
he's pretty cool :33


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

that looks like a portal gun 

it should be a portal gun


----------



## Krory (Jul 6, 2011)

>Smooth skin
>Garrus Vakarian

wut?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Smooth skin
> >Garrus Vakarian
> 
> wut?



Human character, Rainman.

I wrongly assumed no one would think that listing the bipedal velociraptor was a counter-argument just so worth mentioning.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

Kaidan looks damn good. I am so pleased.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Hi.* MASS EFFECT LIVE ACTION*.... we'll get info when SDCC comes around. 



I bet it's gonna suck like that one live trailer for ME3. I'm not expecting anything good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Kaiden is probably the only normal looking one there. Even so, his character will likely be ruined by BioWare's stupidity. EVERYBODY GAY EVERYBODY BIOSEXUAL.



Thats not biowares fault thats from the  the never ending bitching from the fanbase


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2011)

Time for my 24th ME2 run on xbox

male sentinel 
ashley romance
renegade and paragon

edit: Just got Garrus


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2011)

What would happen if you constantly choose the neutral options in each dialogue? Do you become a renegade or a paragon?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2011)

did that once
and you get some para and some rene because there are only 2 options sometimes
but you wont have enough to convince anyone of anything


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Rios said:


> What would happen if you constantly choose the neutral options in each dialogue? Do you become a renegade or a paragon?



Ok so I actually did this one playthrough on ME2 because I was insanely bored.

Neither. When you choose a neutral response, it doesn't add any points to the Renegade or Paragon meters. Usually, anyway. A few times, for whatever reason, the "neutral" response added to Paragon, and sometimes to Renegade (sometimes it also added points to both). Also, at points during the game there are only two choices and no neutral option (like at the end of the game when you have to decide to keep or destroy the collector base).


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2011)

OH HEY
People are being retarded on bioware forums 
Red white and blue are so american! why does bioware favor america for Me3

REALLY NOW?!
So the guy that made Big ben his sniper nest is American?! 

let's see: 
Australia 
Cambodia 	
Chile 	
Costa Rica 	
Croatia 	
Cuba 	
Czech Republic 	
Dominican Republic 
Faroe Islands 	
France 	
Iceland 	
North Korea 	
Laos 	
Luxembourg 
Nepal 	
Netherlands 	
Norway 	
Panama 	
Paraguay 	
Philippines 	
Puerto Rico 	
Russia 	
Samoa 	
Serbia and Montenegro 	
Slovakia 	
Slovenia 	
Thailand 	
United Kingdom
United States

are all flags from all corners of the globe with red white and blue

Seems Bioware really does favor the US 

hell the danish flag is only red and white
sorta like ashley's new scheme D:

DAMN U BIOWARE
SO EXCLUDING OF YOU D:<


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm suprised there still are separate countries in ME.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Apart from the squad members, Joker and Chakwas, I'm curious what will happen to the rest SR2 crew, provided they survived the events of ME2. Most of them were Cerberus personel so I imagine they were detained at some point.



With Commander Sheppard in good standing with the Alliance for his years of Service either being a War Hero or getting the damn job dob, his/her words along with Admiral Hacket will go A LONG WAY. Don't forget that Admiral Hacket owes the Commander a great deal for Object Rho, save the accident death of 300,000+ Batarians.

Actually the new Ashely is wearing the Phoenix armor from ME1, which is what she was wearing when you first ran into her. Gaiden is dead for my Male and Renegade Fem Sheppard. I just wish I could have had my Fem Sheppard hook up with Jack.

So far, I got prepared...

Initial ME3 Run Through: Male Sheppard, Spacer/War Hero, Paragon, Loyal to Ashley
Male Sheppard, Spacer/War Hero, Paragon, Loyal to Liara
Male Sheppard, Spacer/War Hero, Paragon, Cheated on Ashley for Tali or Jack (probably both, two different characters)
Female Sheppard 1, Spacer/Colonist, Paragon, Loyal to Kaiden
Female Sheppard 1, Spacer/Colonist, Paragon, Loyal to Liara
Female Sheppard 1, Spacer/Colonist, Paragon, Cheated on Kaiden with Garrus (I wanted Garrus as an option in the first one SO FUCKING BAD)
Female Sheppard 2, Earthborn/Gangster?, Renegade, Pursues relationship with Jacob.

I'll be working hard.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2011)

Am I the only one in this thread that has only 2 complete playthroughs?

Paragon Male Soldier cheated on Ash with Miranda
Renegade Fem Infiltrator loyal to Liara (no species exterminated, no unnecessary deaths, alliances with and between everyone)

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2011)

... yes. I have about 7.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably, both my Paragon Sheppards saved the Council & chose NOT to destroy the Rachni Queen. I'm definately making an infiltrator Sheppard sometime soon, that's a fun class in ME2


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to have somewhere around twenty saved but I cleared out all my data to start anew aside from one finished game.


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Am I the only one in this thread that has only 2 complete playthroughs?
> 
> Paragon Male Soldier cheated on Ash with Miranda
> Renegade Fem Infiltrator loyal to Liara (no species exterminated, no unnecessary deaths, alliances with and between everyone)
> ...



On Mass Effect, yeah. I have two as well..

ME2, however...I have, uhm, seven.


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2011)

i think i got 4 or 5 saves on my me 2 run throughs


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2011)

I have 4 or 5 runs on the first game, and 9 on the second.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

i have 2 as well , infiltrtator and sentinel  for me2

2 for me 1 as well , soldier and infiltrator


i just love infiltrator


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel the need to share this. 

[YOUTUBE]gUmOkxIq0FI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Jul 7, 2011)

Well on Xbox I got completed:

ME1 Paragon Adept>ME2 Adept
ME1 NG+ Paragon Adept>ME2 Vanguard
ME1 Renegade Soldier>ME2 soldier

As the Master Race I got:

ME1 Paragon Adept>ME2 Vanguard
ME1 NG+ Paragon Adept>ME2 Sentinel
ME1 Renegade Infiltrator>ME2 Infiltrator
ME1 Renegade Soldier>ME2 Infiltrator

In that last one I pissed of EVERYONE I could, killed the rachni and Wrex, got nearly my hold squad killed, DIDN'T give the base to TIM, killed the Council and made Udina councilor, etc, and didn't do any side missions.  I'm excited to see that particular Shepard get his comeuppance in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2011)

I guarantee what they'll show/reveal of the ME movie at Comic-Con will blow.


----------



## Wan (Jul 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I feel the need to share this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gUmOkxIq0FI[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, is that machinima?  Pretty sweet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I feel the need to share this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gUmOkxIq0FI[/YOUTUBE]



Wow...someone's skilled.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> I guarantee what they'll show/reveal of the ME movie at Comic-Con will blow.


Agreed. I mean look at that Live action ME3 trailer. :I 



Mordin Solus said:


> Wow, is that machinima?  Pretty sweet.



I don't think it was them. They usually roll their name before the video starts.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 7, 2011)

While completely unrelated to mass effect, I replayed Dead Space 2 recently and really enjoyed it. I'm replaying it again and enjoying it just as much. It's definitely getting a good review score once I beat it again.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> While completely unrelated to mass effect, I replayed Dead Space 2 recently and really enjoyed it. I'm replaying it again and enjoying it just as much. It's definitely getting a good review score once I beat it again.



One of my favorite games.  Love that game to death. Glad I got the Special Edition. Totally worth it.

In other news, I think I have more hope for DA: Legacy than the ME movie.



> BioWare described Legacy as a "major, story-based DLC".
> 
> "Targeted by a vicious criminal cartel that are hunting 'the blood of the Hawke,' you must put an end to their relentless attacks," reads the official blurb.
> 
> ...



"Several new locations" means there's more locations in the DLC than the game.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 7, 2011)

Actually Dead Space 2 might get my first 10/10 

It all comes down to the story and whether or not it gets a 10.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

I actually loved the story, personally. And the characterization and voice-acting of Isaac was outstanding in my opinion


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 8, 2011)

WHy are we talking about Dead Space in a Mass Effect topic? Just make a new topic.



The Boss said:


> I feel the need to share this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gUmOkxIq0FI[/YOUTUBE]



I need new pants. I think I not only crapped my pants but I think I had a sexual release too. That was quiet simply the greatest Mass Effect video I've ever seen, and I thought seeing Sheppard give her/his life for Joker was awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2011)

Herk! Dead space D:
Sooo much gore D:
my hemophobia made me faint while playing the OG dead space >_<


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> I actually loved the story, personally. And the characterization and voice-acting of Isaac was outstanding in my opinion



Yeah I agree and I haven't even played the second game yet, just the first. 


Love dem EA games. 



Sedaiv said:


> WHy are we talking about Dead Space in a Mass Effect topic? Just make a new topic.



Shutup.

Dead Space = quality = Mass Effect = Garrus = Mordin / Miranda's ass = Good shit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2011)

Miranda's ass is quality too :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 8, 2011)

The World said:


> Shutup.
> 
> Dead Space = quality = Mass Effect = Garrus = Mordin / Miranda's ass = Good shit.



Say that to my face! Ya pussy. 

Sheppard & Garrus XXX action si not, Miranda... eh. I like Tali or Jack.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## DedValve (Jul 8, 2011)

Miranda's ass is made of the finest genetic materials in the milky way galaxy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 8, 2011)

Deathgun: EPIC FUCKING WIN!

DedValve: no that's Hinatas ass, Orihimes boobs and Tia Harribels skin.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

that comic fucking epic


----------



## Wan (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


>



Did you forget how to use the quote button?


----------



## Wan (Jul 8, 2011)

Nah, no need to repost the pic.

It's cool, though.  The more people who see Garrus in a towel in the middle of some calibrations the better.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Is Garrus truly a renegade though? He lacks some of the.......general assholery that comes with being a renegade.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Is Garrus truly a renegade though? He lacks some of the.......general assholery that comes with being a renegade.



[ren-i-geyd] Show IPA
–noun
1.
a person who deserts a party or cause for another.

He either:

1) Deserts C-Sec if you choose the Paragon path for him in ME1
2) Deserts the Spectres if you choose the Renegade path for him in ME1

Either way, he deserts both to pursue his own brand of justice. And acts above the law.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

I am aware of that. He just doesnt share the same qualities the renegade Shepard does. So I was thinking who is a truer renegade, surely its Shepard because he is the center pillar of everything and the best example of the two moral standings. Compared to him Garrus is not really that much of a renegade. Yea it makes little sense but something I thought of. Reminds me of the KOTOR's light/dark side meter and how all your companions had a place on it. Garrus seems to be slightly red :33


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Garrus will kill like everybody on his personal mission if you don't stop him soooooooooo  yeah.......



Rios said:


> Is Garrus truly a renegade though? He lacks some of the.......general assholery that comes with being a renegade.



You don't have to be a complete dick like Shepard to be a renegade.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats what I am saying. ME adds its own definition to what a renegade is supposed to be and uses the term very loosely.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Is Garrus truly a renegade though? He lacks some of the.......general assholery that comes with being a renegade.



He's considered a Renegade Turian. He's even stated to Sheppard he doesn't feel like he's a very good Turian because he's not robotic as the rest of his race is. That's why my fem Shep wants him. Too bad Turian flesh causes chaffing and ingesting their DNA kills Humans, atleast that works vice versa.



Krory said:


> [ren-i-geyd] Show IPA
> ?noun
> 1.
> a person who deserts a party or cause for another.
> ...



Actually, during the Paramour scene with him, he complains about his work at C-Sec. His resignation from C-sec might be something yet untold.



The World said:


> Garrus will kill like everybody on his personal mission if you don't stop him soooooooooo  yeah.......
> 
> You don't have to be a complete dick like Shepard to be a renegade.



Actually, during Garrus Loyalty Mission in ME1, you can choose to ARREST Dr. Hart (but he'll fight you and you gotta kill him) and in ME2 when you're on his Loyalty Mission again, you can try talking him out of attempting to kill Sidonus. You'll find out that Garrus still feels at fault for the death of ten good men, and as you confront Sidonus, you can stand in the way of Garrus' bullet, and talk Garrus down from shooting him. Garrus can be Paragon when needed. My Garrus is Paragon.



Rios said:


> Thats what I am saying. ME adds its own definition to what a renegade is supposed to be and uses the term very loosely.



Not really when you think about it. Sheppard does Justice but according to either the Councils Whim, the Alliances or her/his own.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2011)

hmm as long as shepard is a spectre doesn't all his action in the end count towards the whole "anything to save the universe" type deal?

also as a spectre if you do the 300000 batarian mission shouldn't spectre status protect you from any sort of legal shit, unless the council abandons you once again


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually, during Garrus Loyalty Mission in ME1, you can choose to ARREST Dr. Hart (but he'll fight you and you gotta kill him) and in ME2 when you're on his Loyalty Mission again, you can try talking him out of attempting to kill Sidonus. You'll find out that Garrus still feels at fault for the death of ten good men, and as you confront Sidonus, you can stand in the way of Garrus' bullet, and talk Garrus down from shooting him. Garrus can be Paragon when needed. My Garrus is Paragon.



That's what I said.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't care if garrus is paragon or renegade.


forever my bro.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 9, 2011)

Muk said:


> hmm as long as shepard is a spectre doesn't all his action in the end count towards the whole "anything to save the universe" type deal?
> 
> also as a spectre if you do the 300000 batarian mission shouldn't spectre status protect you from any sort of legal shit, unless the council abandons you once again



Ask the question: Does the end justify the means? You'll have your answer.

You'd think so. But he wiped out an ENTIRE planetary system. The Batarians already aren't friendly towards the Council becuase Humans were admitted to the non-council races in the first place. 

Sheppard technically commited at act of Terrorism against a soverign people, sure a lot of them are terrorists, but even with the council backing him as  Spectre, he killed over 300,000 people (humans and batarians) I don't think they're going to turn a blind eye to that, even with Captain Anderson/Ambassador Udina backing him.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't care if garrus is paragon or renegade.
> 
> forever my bro.



I got Turian Ally first. He's just too awesome. I wish they'd bring back Wrex or make a DLC with ME3 that you play with him in a mission.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't care if garrus is paragon or renegade.
> 
> 
> *forever my bro.*
> ...



This!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 9, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't care if garrus is paragon or renegade.
> 
> 
> forever my bro.



This should be a prerequisite, if someone does not agree then ban them


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Jul 9, 2011)

Cerberus is working for the Reapers
WHAT A TWIST 

cerebus hates aliens 
ceberus works to advance humans
cerebus works  for reapers  to advance humans

Man i cant wait for this to be explained


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Ask the question: Does the end justify the means? You'll have your answer.
> 
> You'd think so. But he wiped out an ENTIRE planetary system. The Batarians already aren't friendly towards the Council becuase Humans were admitted to the non-council races in the first place.
> 
> ...



sounds like what saren did back when he nuked an entire factory or what ever, just that Shep does it on bigger scales 

I'd say the end justified it. No immediate reaper invasion. he bought himself what 7 more months?

of course the whole universe is stupid to not believe in the reaper threat, thus isn't prepared for the incoming attack and the 7 month shepard bought them is pretty much wasted into doing nothing

Saren got away with lots of shit. I think the council should back Shepard up on that issue and let him get away with it


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 9, 2011)

shep as a renegade just is a bigger badder saren


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 9, 2011)

HOLY FAWK

If you have cryo on a gun
and use concussive shot
YOU GET A CONCUSSIVE CRYO SHOT 

AND AND AND
ther will be a replacement for Carnage 

CONCUSSIVE SHOT FOR SHOTGUN IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK 

But we only get one bonus power again + grenades


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Cerberus is working for the Reapers
> WHAT A TWIST
> 
> cerebus hates aliens
> ...



It's already heavily assumed from the other media that The Illusive Man became indoctrinated.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 9, 2011)

Lost my save games in a hard disk crash, so currently replaying.

Currently completed 4 save games:

Paragon/Renegade M!Shep Soldier, Romanced Jack
Paragon F!Shep Engineer, Romanced Liara ME + ME2
Renegade M!Shep Soldier, Romanced Ashley ME + ME2
Paragon M!Shep Vanguard, Romanced Tali

Currently doing 5th run, first attempt ever with Infiltrator,  and  you noticed I tend to play either power dependent classes or simply brute my way through the game. So truth be told, I am not all that good at the class so far, surviving admittedly, but not early as well as I was with the other classes.

What would be the advise of which bonus power to pair with this class? Currently using Kasumi's Flashbang, cause an AOE effect skill seemed like a good idea. But I am currently torn in regards to Warp Ammo and Fortification. Warp because it is a jack of all trade ammo power, and extra defense seems like a good idea if I stick my neck out to take head-shots. 

So yeah, advise please.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol can't wait for ME3.

Played the first two recently and they were AWESOME!


----------



## Wan (Jul 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's already heavily assumed from the other media that The Illusive Man became indoctrinated.



If so he must be a time bomb.  He wouldn't have stolen Shepard from the Shadow Broker to keep him from ending up in Collector hands, resurrect him, and send him to take out the Collector base if he was actively controlled by the Reapers.  Maybe the Reapers don't _know_ that TIM is indoctrinated...

Also, he _must_ know that he's potentially indoctrinated.  I can imagine that once he found out indoctrination was tied to the Reapers, he diverted as many resources as possible to finding out how to resist indoctrination.  Hmm...his eagerness to test out Husk-ification on Paul Grayson in "Retribution" and find a way to fight it makes sense now...too bad the turians crashed that party.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

^Is that really the voice actress?
She's really cute.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Cerberus is working for the Reapers
> WHAT A TWIST
> 
> cerebus hates aliens
> ...



Calm down M. Night Shamalyan.



Muk said:


> sounds like what saren did back when he nuked an entire factory or what ever, just that Shep does it on bigger scales
> 
> I'd say the end justified it. No immediate reaper invasion. he bought himself what 7 more months?
> 
> ...



BZZT! Saren didn't nuke anything. He killed a bunch of civilians when Anderson was up for Spectre Status. Sheppard nukes the Genophage Cure Facility, leaving Kaiden/Ashely behind to ensure it's destruction at the cost of their life. Sheppard came back from the dead and hasn't been a Spectre very long. Saren was a life long Spectre and certianly advanced the Council.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2011)

except for the part where Saren got indoctrinated 

i say Shepard did his part as Spectre to 'advance' the council. stopped the first 'geth' attack on the citadel and will probably stop the next reaper attack 

not the public will never know of it


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's already heavily assumed from the other media that The Illusive Man became indoctrinated.



But why kill the collectors then?
just testing shepard and human reaper?


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2011)

well maybe Tim is a greedy man even indotrinated, so he wants all the power for himself


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 10, 2011)

funny my name is Tim

I AM THE ILLUSIVE MAN


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2011)

i was gonna say timmy 

but refrained from it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2011)

This is ancient old but still


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> except for the part where Saren got indoctrinated
> 
> i say Shepard did his part as Spectre to 'advance' the council. stopped the first 'geth' attack on the citadel and will probably stop the next reaper attack
> 
> not the public will never know of it



He wasn't indoctrinated when he blew up and killed those Innocence when Cpt. Anderson was up for Spectre. He's just a prick, kinda like Cooler or Guru in DBZ Abridged.

Sheppard, I have a feeling, will become a tragic hero.

Point Blank: Thing is, because Turians have metal in their skin, and are magnetic (I THINK) I'd be willing to assume punching Garrus would break your fist.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2011)

if they make shepard a tragic hero, i'll let the reapers destroy the universe 

let's see them dare make my shepard a tragic hero. I DARE YOU BIOWARE!!!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

While there may be some "bad endings" where he dies I'll guarantee there's at least one "good ending" where he lives.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2011)

well there better be a good ending where he lives and is awesome and not get the political back lash from 300k batarians


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 10, 2011)

lol batarians
i'd nuke there homeworld to save 1 human life


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know, I wouldn't kill 300,000+ anything (save Reapers or Geth as they aren't living). I mean in a way I can say "The end justifies the means" but at the same time I don't. So when I killed 300,000+ Batarians I was kinda like "ah shit, Renegade". 

I'm not fully against Tragic Heroes, I'm Greek after all. So if there's a good ending where Sheppard sacrafices themself to save the Galaxy then it's well worth it. Don't get me wrong, there will likely be bad endings where you live, but the Reapers indoctrinate you.


----------



## Wan (Jul 10, 2011)

Why do you say the Reapers and geth aren't really living?  Their existence is different than biological lifeforms -- but animals have similar biology and reproduction as humans and other races in Mass Effect, and we don't confer upon them recognition as sapient beings.  The quarians tried wiping out the geth because, as much as some want to deny it, they were showing signs of sapience -- asking questions and wishing to gain understanding, outside of their original programming.  The geth were never designed to ask "Do we have souls?" but they did.  Isn't that at the very base of human existence?  The questions of "Who am I?  What is the meaning of my existence?  Is it what I have been told, or is it something else?"

PS there is no way my bro Legion is not a living being.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^Is that really the voice actress?
> She's really cute.



Pretty sure that's Jillian Murray (an actress).  BioWare modeled Liara's face after hers.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Why do you say the Reapers and geth aren't really living?  Their existence is different than biological lifeforms -- but animals have similar biology and reproduction as humans and other races in Mass Effect, and we don't confer upon them recognition as sapient beings.  The quarians tried wiping out the geth because, as much as some want to deny it, they were showing signs of sapience -- asking questions and wishing to gain understanding, outside of their original programming.  The geth were never designed to ask "Do we have souls?" but they did.  Isn't that at the very base of human existence?  The questions of "Who am I?  What is the meaning of my existence?  Is it what I have been told, or is it something else?"
> 
> PS there is no way my bro Legion is not a living being.



They are traitors and members of the Rebel Alliance. 

They're synthetic organisms. Machinery don't have souls. Sue me, I'm spiritual. They may be sentient but that doesn't mean they're impossible to replicate. You can easily back up their data in a new unit. Unlike liike living beings such as Turians or Humans. Thus Organics > Synthetics.

Animals such as the Rachni are sentient, even lower ones like dogs and worms are living creatures. Naturally it's in ANY creatures ability to think to question it's exsistence. I'm not Stephen Hawking or anything but I do believe that if a synthetic can ask itself questions, maybe it's more technorganic, the ability to think and feel like an organic in a synthetic body.

Legion isn't a living being, but he's definately like I mentioned: Technorganic. Unable to reproduce sexually but does have the ability to think for their selves.

PS: Shouldn't you be curing the Genophage?


----------



## Wan (Jul 10, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> They are traitors and members of the Rebel Alliance.
> 
> They're synthetic organisms. Machinery don't have souls. Sue me, I'm spiritual. They may be sentient but that doesn't mean they're impossible to replicate. You can easily back up their data in a new unit. Unlike liike living beings such as Turians or Humans. Thus Organics > Synthetics.
> 
> ...



Machinery doesn't have souls?  What makes machinery any different than organic beings?  From a empirical perspective, the thought processes are just a series of electro-chemical reactions; memory and personality are data stored in the brain.  If a machine has the same level of intelligence and sapience as human being, what makes the human being "alive" and the machine not? BTW the way AI works in Mass Effect, no, you can't easily replicate individual AIs.  Each AI is housed in a "quantum box", and while you can transfer the AI's data from one box to another, the transfer results in an entirely different personality, a different person.

Also I disagree with calling the Rachni animals.  They don't think and communicate quite the same, but the Queen seemed just as sapient as anyone else.  The drones were animalistic but it was pretty clear that was due to being separated from the Queen in their development -- a human who was locked in a room until he/she was 16 wouldn't be all there, either.

Lastly I recommend you watch the Star Trek: The Next Generation episode "Measure of a Man".  It's about whether the android Data can be considered alive, or just a thing to be taken apart examined.

PS Ah.  Yes.  Back to work.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Machinery doesn't have souls?  What makes machinery any different than organic beings?  From a empirical perspective, the thought processes are just a series of electro-chemical reactions; memory and personality are data stored in the brain.  If a machine has the same level of intelligence and sapience as human being, what makes the human being "alive" and the machine not?



This made me think of...



Alright, anyway, carry on with your conversations...


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jul 10, 2011)

8 months.....


----------



## Awesome (Jul 10, 2011)

ME2 review along with my Dead Space 2 review coming this week. ME2 review will be tomorrow.

ME2 is so close to being a 10/10

10/10 story
10/10 graphics
9.5/10 gameplay


----------



## Wan (Jul 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> This made me think of...
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, anyway, carry on with your conversations...



Yes, yes, whether or not artificial intelligence can be considered "alive" is a common theme across science fiction.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

geth are alive
they die when u kill them
obviously alive


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> geth are alive
> they die when u kill them
> obviously alive



Geth exit because we allow it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Geth exit because we allow it.



No Geth exit because we allow them to have doors


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

why the doors?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 11, 2011)

Machines aren't living. Just becuase you can think doesn't mean you're alive. They don't have souls either. You need to have flowing blood and a respiratory system to be alive. That does NOT explain machiens. That's how I feel.

All I know is, I'd avoid Morinth.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> No Geth exit because we allow them to have doors



What doors?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

the ones they have from pwning the quarian homeworld


----------



## Wan (Jul 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Geth exit because we allow it.



And they will enter because we demand it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

TECH POW,
ENTER THE GETH


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> the ones they have from pwning the quarian homeworld


.... wut. Did I miss something here? 



Mordin Solus said:


> And they will enter because we demand it.


Enter... the doors?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 11, 2011)

Gentlemen, please. It's Enter SANDMAN. That's the only enter. We allow the Geth to live because we chose the Paragon path during Legion's Loyalty mission.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> .... wut. Did I miss something here?
> 
> 
> Enter... the doors?



aoba's doors


----------



## Wan (Jul 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Enter... the doors?



These Doors.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Geth exit because we allow it.



They're referencing this.  You typed "exit" instead of "exist".


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Machines aren't living. Just becuase you can think doesn't mean you're alive. They don't have souls either. You need to have flowing blood and a respiratory system to be alive. That does NOT explain machiens. That's how I feel.
> 
> All I know is, I'd avoid Morinth.



If they can reproduce and evolve,then they are alive.

And sapient to boot in the case of the Geth.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Machines aren't living. Just becuase you can think doesn't mean you're alive. They don't have souls either. *You need to have flowing blood and a respiratory system to be alive.* That does NOT explain machiens. That's how I feel.



This just in, plants, fungi, bacteria are not alive 

(And insects depending on the strictness of one's definition of "blood")


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

you'd all just be food for the reapers anyways


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> If they can reproduce and evolve,then they are alive.
> 
> And sapient to boot in the case of the Geth.



Geth cannot reproduce.. they can only make another Geth.... as for Evolving... possibly. They still aren't a living thing though.... now off with their heads. No remorse.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

^What about Legion? 
Surely you wouldn't kill Legion? He's so cute...in a robotic, dangerous way.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Geth cannot reproduce.. they can only make another Geth.... as for Evolving... possibly. They still aren't a living thing though.... now off with their heads. No remorse.



That would be reproduction by writing new lines of code and combining them in new ways.

Just as their tech and software evolved to give us Legion.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^What about Legion?
> Surely you wouldn't kill Legion? He's so cute...in a robotic, dangerous way.


I sold him on one of my playthorugh.. but that was an accident.  I felt bad about it later. 



Ciupy said:


> That would be reproduction by writing new lines of code and combining them in new ways.
> 
> Just as their tech and software evolved to give us Legion.


That's still consider them "making" more of their own... not in an organic way... As for Legion.. it's the name Edi gave him. His real name is Geth, one of many. Still a soulless machine. ;-;


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2011)

CONRAD VERNER CONFIRMED FOR PERMANENT SQUAD MEMBER.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> CONRAD VERNER CONFIRMED FOR PERMANENT SQUAD MEMBER.



I'll need a link for that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 11, 2011)

New four-part comic series announced:  

Glad to see Aria in the spotlight.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> CONRAD VERNER CONFIRMED FOR PERMANENT SQUAD MEMBER.


Seriously? 

Don't toy with me. 


forgotten_hero said:


> New four-part comic series announced:
> 
> Glad to see Aria in the spotlight.



pek Awesome! I loved Aria and I'd love to see more of her.


----------



## Wan (Jul 11, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> New four-part comic series announced:
> 
> Glad to see Aria in the spotlight.



Fascinating.  I enjoyed "Redemption" and "Evolution" so I'll definitely subscribe to this.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2011)

This is for Boss. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alien (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG CERBERUS WORKING FOR THE REAPERS 

even scy-fy movie writers shake their head at that


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

old news is old


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> OMG CERBERUS WORKING FOR THE REAPERS
> 
> even scy-fy movie writers shake their head at that



shake?
why?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2011)

ashley kaiden and conrad
The new wave of human spectres


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

The World said:


> This is for Boss.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Mama likes. 



Alien said:


> OMG CERBERUS WORKING FOR THE REAPERS
> 
> even scy-fy movie writers shake their head at that


I know.... right. And.. welcome back? :ho 



Axl Low said:


> ashley kaiden and conrad
> The new wave of human spectres


Fapping at the speed of light to Spectre Kaidan. My god.. he looks amazing. Thank you Bioware.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally, all 5 separate saves completed and backed-up.

I am now ready for Mass Effect 3, bring it on Bioware. 

By the way, when are they opening up per-orders for Collectors Edition?


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

^Uh, now, I think.

Well, I pre-ordered the collector's edition through my local Gamestop, anyway.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Dammit, not available in my country yet I think.

*Checks*

Yep, not yet.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit.. I should go pre-order mine.. but I'm feeling rather lazy.


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

I only preordered mine because I was already there.
We've got a while...quite a while...to go yet before the game comes out.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

8 months..  I know they stop pre-orders for ME2 CE's early, because it was too high in demand or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 12, 2011)

I pre-ordered my C.E. through Amazon.  Free Amazon Prime if you sign up using a student e-mail (meaning I get free two-day shipping).


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2011)

Plot twist at the end of ME3

Kaidan, Garrus, and Wrex all die in a valiant last stand.  No matter what you do.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2011)

ALL OF MY FAVORITE CHARACTERS.


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2011)

And Kelly and Conrad go on to solo everyone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> And Kelly, Conrad, and Joker go on to solo everyone.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

Shepard should flip off the reapers. 
Or moon them. Or maybe even manically TP them.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2011)

TP...      ??


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2011)

.... fund it!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> This just in, plants, fungi, bacteria are not alive
> 
> (And insects depending on the strictness of one's definition of "blood")



That's because they're all infigments of my imangination that somehow became real. 

(Translation: I wasn't including the Floral and microscopic life forms. They are aware, but Machiens DO NOT REPRODUCE NOR DO THEY HAVE FLESH THUS ARE NOT LIVING!}

I want proof of Conrad and I want proof that Wrex, Kaiden/Ashley, Garrus and Joker die.

I'm bummed my fem shep couldn't sex up Joker. If Garrus dies defending my fem sheppard, then she'll die with him. Same with my male shep if Ashley dies.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 14, 2011)

You are forgetting one thing: They are aware. What sets us animals apart from plants? We have a conscious and we are aware. These machines are aware and can think complexly like we do. We may be alive biologically, but machines like Geth are alive consciously, not biologically.


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2011)

Geth are the best race in ME. I dont care whether they are truly alive or not, I put just one adjective to them - awesome.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

sedaiv getting pounded to the ground thx to that geth alive debate  

poor you, have a cookie


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2011)

geth do reproduce
:33

my fem shep tested out Legion's Vibrate function 
she couldn't shoot straight for the entire suicide mission


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> Geth are the best race in ME. I dont care whether they are truly alive or not, I put just one adjective to them - awesome.



Really? Well I think the best race in ME is Humans. They're pretty snazzy.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

and racist  ashley


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh.. don't worry about her. She's dead.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

and bros like anderson


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2011)

ANDERSON HEADBUTTED A TURIAN AND GETS SHOT
and is all


----------



## PerveeSage (Jul 14, 2011)

Forget humans. grunt and wrex will solo.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You are forgetting one thing: They are aware. What sets us animals apart from plants? We have a conscious and we are aware. These machines are aware and can think complexly like we do. We may be alive biologically, but machines like Geth are alive consciously, not biologically.



Fact is: They have no means of sexual reproduction (even plants are capable of that, the smaller life like Bacteria... I don't remember. I failed Science so bad because my dad was a Chemist and I HAD to pass with an A no matter what.) Machines have no need for blood. Have no need for flesh. They are created by metal or whatever. THey are creations, tools, objects for us to use either for personal, political or militaristic gains. They have no feelings, they cannot ever emulate or comprehend feelings. 



Muk said:


> sedaiv getting pounded to the ground thx to that geth alive debate
> 
> poor you, have a cookie



I'm half tempted to flame you because I hate Invader Zim.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm half tempted to flame you because I hate Invader Zim.


----------



## Wan (Jul 14, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Fact is: They have no means of sexual reproduction (even plants are capable of that, the smaller life like Bacteria... I don't remember. I failed Science so bad because my dad was a Chemist and I HAD to pass with an A no matter what.) Machines have no need for blood. Have no need for flesh. They are created by metal or whatever. THey are creations, tools, objects for us to use either for personal, political or militaristic gains. They have no feelings, they cannot ever emulate or comprehend feelings.



And how does that make them not alive? To take this to an extreme -- if you castrate someone, is he no longer alive?  And I contest the notion that geth have no feelings.  Curiousity is a feeling, correct?  So the geth experienced at least that from the get-go.  Also Legion using Shepard's armor piece is clearly only an emotional action, not a logical one.  When you ask it why it used your armor, its response is:

"There was a hole."

"But why my armor, specifically?"

"No data available."

Legion doesn't understand that it is making an emotional action, but he's still making it.

Here's a question:  Suppose scientists in Mass Effect made biological organism 100% from scratch.  It had cells, a nervous system, blood, etc, but no sexual reproduction.  And it could interact with humans and aliens with the same intelligence and emotions as them.  Is this organism "alive"?  If not, why not?  If yes, why is it alive and the geth aren't?


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Really? Well I think the best race in ME is Humans. They're pretty snazzy.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2011)

Garrus.... what are you doing... dressing up as a _HUMAN_ hero? :ho


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

Please, guys.


Elcor and Hanar are the best species ever.
/end thread


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Garrus.... what are you doing... dressing up as a _HUMAN_ hero? :ho


Batman is so great he's inhuman.


Sedaiv said:


> I'm half tempted to flame you because I hate Invader Zim.





Sedaiv said:


> *I hate Invader Zim.*


What the hell is wrong with you?!

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jul 14, 2011)

I like Invader Zim but it's like Family Guy. It's good, but it's not the cat's pajamas.

Also best race is Salarian.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2011)

Asari are the best Race on account of the Sexy


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2011)

Krogan or bust.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> And how does that make them not alive? To take this to an extreme -- if you castrate someone, is he no longer alive?  And I contest the notion that geth have no feelings.  Curiousity is a feeling, correct?  So the geth experienced at least that from the get-go.  Also Legion using Shepard's armor piece is clearly only an emotional action, not a logical one.  When you ask it why it used your armor, its response is:
> 
> "There was a hole."
> 
> ...



They person is still alive, they still are of flesh and blood, they are still an ORGANIC CREATURE. Machines are not, Machines need no rest, they need no sleep. 

Legion is answering a question about the damage he sustained. It's later revealed that If questioned about specifically using Shepard's N7 armor to repair itself, Legion becomes evasive, first rationalizing with "there was a hole" and then states "no data available" after being pressed, suggesting that it was the result of an irrational action, which goes against the concept that every action the geth take is the result of calculation, unaffected by emotion. 

I said it already" GETH ARE NOT ORGANIC. They are SYTHETIC. Created, if the material they were made from was organic, then I guess they would be living, fact is they have a positronic brain, no heart, Intel Pentium IV processors, wiring, and other things like hydraulics that would make up a MACHINE that is made of METAL that is does no BREATH. Even Bacteria need to breath, you starve bacteria of oxygen or anything breathable long enough, it'll die. Legion needs no food, needs no water, needs no rest, has no means to reproduce, doesn't braeth. The Geth are just what they are: ARTIFICIAL INTELLEGENCE.



Hunted by sister said:


> Batman is so great he's inhuman.
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?!
> ...



Invader Zim wasn't even the SLIGHTEST BIT FUNNY. I can seriously watch the series stone faced. I much rather watch three men make out for the same duration as watching the Zim series, and I don't like guys. Just because you thought Invader Zim was the greatest thing ever doesn't mean I liked it at all. That was one of the worst Nicktoons. The moment I saw it all over my high school, I knew I hated it. Much like Britanny Spears or Justin Bieber. I rather give my grandfather an sensual erroticf massage.

As for the best race, that's easily either Turians with this heart warmer.



or the humans for


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2011)

Hot damn.








//HbS


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hot damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those Shepard's. Holy shit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 15, 2011)

The Sheppards are amazing, as is Zaeed and Jack.

But no Garrus or Legion? That's a fail post. Still +repping you


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> The Sheppards are amazing, as is Zaeed and Jack.
> 
> But no Garrus or Legion? That's a fail post. Still +repping you


I didn't post other pics, because I posted them in the past 






//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 15, 2011)

dat Kasumi.


----------



## Krory (Jul 15, 2011)

I still relate Garrus more to The Punisher than to Batman.


----------



## Krory (Jul 15, 2011)

And most of Patryk's work was posted in the past.  Only one I didn't see here was Zaeed (not that anyone likes him) and the FemShep wallpaper. But I've already seen those since I follow him on DA.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I posted it all before. I'm boreeeed

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jul 15, 2011)

I just want them to show us Jack's new look.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 15, 2011)

I just want Harbinger to teabag the Bulgarian Parliament.


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2011)

wow i haven't seen those shep pics yet but still awesome art


----------



## Vai (Jul 15, 2011)

That is one badass Zaeed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 15, 2011)

The Garrus OWNS SO BAD. Still no Legion, still fail. But the Jacob/Miranda pic is very nice. The Sheppard is also incredible.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 15, 2011)

James Vega...  



Neck down, waist up.... sort of want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2011)

A Jarhead  eh?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Haven't seen that Shepard and Miranda pic before...I like it.

And first thing I thought of when I saw Zaeed was that he was smoking a joint.

Not liking Vega's look either.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> James Vega...
> 
> 
> 
> Neck down, waist up.... sort of want.



There's a garden store near our house. And one of the employes there, Vasquez somethingorother, spent 10 years in prison. No one knows the reason, but the neighborhood kids speculate it's because he knifed someone for looking at him the wrong way. According to legend, Vasquez was born out of the unholy combination of lightning and pure anger. It's rumored that if you stare into his eyes, Vasquez will steal your soul. It's also rumored that he powers his enormous biceps by eating any child that crosses his path.

Anyway, this guy kind of looks like Vasquez.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Pay one of the kids to look at him wrong.  That'll prove the theory.  

And this Vega doesn't look like he can steal souls.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> James Vega...
> 
> 
> 
> Neck down, waist up.... sort of want.



Where did you find this?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Where did you find this?



Bioware's twitter.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2011)

James Vega bout to right next to Kaidan and Jack on list of people I let be ded


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> James Vega bout to right next to Jacob and Jack on list of people I let be ded



Fixed for you. 

Kill all the people with names that starts with J. 

Add Joker to the list too plz.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 16, 2011)

THAT FEM SHEP IS A BALLER



Hunted by sister said:


> I didn't post other pics, because I posted them in the past
> 
> 
> 
> ...



last one made me :33


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 16, 2011)

also 
i have found the next stupid ME argument:

Garrus will become like Tony Stark 

I wish people would keep DC and marvel the fuck out of my bioware


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2011)

People were wrong the first time when they said he was like Batman.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Garrus being like Tony Stark makes no sense, him being like Batman makes  a little more sense but not really.

Him being like Punisher.......well..........


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I wish people would keep DC and marvel the fuck out of my bioware



The Punisher comparison is actually valid

i dont know where people got batman thogh...


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Punisher comparison is actually valid
> 
> i dont know where people got batman thogh...



Because more people know Batman than the Punisher.

And like Garrus, Batman is a more likeable personality in comparison to the Punisher.

So 90% of people were suddenly like "LOL Batman!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because more people know Batman than the Punisher.
> 
> And like Garrus, Batman is a more likeable personality in comparison to the Punisher.
> 
> So 90% of people were suddenly like "LOL Batman!"



Fucking noobs


----------



## Wan (Jul 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fixed for you.
> 
> Kill all the people with names that starts with J.
> 
> Add Joker to the list too plz.



:amazed


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because more people know Batman than the Punisher.
> 
> And like Garrus, Batman is a more likeable personality in comparison to the Punisher.
> 
> So 90% of people were suddenly like "LOL Batman!"



and his archnemisis is also on the ship. Joker is on the ship


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2011)

Garrus is in a league of his own.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> James Vega...
> 
> 
> 
> Neck down, waist up.... sort of want.



ME 3 : Jersey Shore edition?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 17, 2011)

jersey shore?

i live in jersey
he looks normal compared to the guido blow back ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out here


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 17, 2011)

wtf is that? An ape man?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 18, 2011)

That ain't Sheppard/Miranda because that's JACOBS ARMOR. Depends, what do you mean Garrus will be the next Tony Stark?



Muk said:


> and his archnemisis is also on the ship. Joker is on the ship





And now so is your post Muk.

And its' official: If I can kill Vega, I will


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2011)

what's with all the hate


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2011)

dunno if someone posted this but


----------



## The Boss (Jul 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> dunno if someone posted this but


I agree with a lot of his points in the article, but I think he gets too "nostalgic" in some points. Overall if ME2's game play wasn't so fun.. it would have end up like DA2. No lie. :> 



Kitsukaru said:


> wtf is that? An ape man?



..... but.. but I love Soap.


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2011)

ME2 is nothing but a filler between 1 and 3

to some people

Problem with the 1st game is that gameplay wise it was far from perfect. And since most of the annoyances were fixed in 2 I didnt care much how less impact I have in the galaxy, it was a fucking great game.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes ME2 was a great game. I ain't gonna lie. I spent more time on ME2 than ME1. However I still prefer ME1 to ME2... just because I like the lore and everything else better. _BUT_ ME2 was funner to play. 

Also.. this.


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 18, 2011)

Does this James Vega have Down syndrome?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2011)

it's rumored that Kevin McKidd is voicing James Vega O:

I heard he is scottish or something


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2011)

btw from this point on any one who refers to JV as having down syndrome will be negged for their ignorance and hardheartedness


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my. Sorry if I offended you, he must be close to you huh?


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 18, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> it's rumored that Kevin McKidd is voicing James Vega O:
> 
> I heard he is scottish or something



lol, the same guy who voices Soap...

Someone's pulling your leg. Sounds too convenient.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 18, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> btw from this point on *any one who refers to JV as having down syndrome will be negged for their ignorance and hardheartedness *


Lol, thats nice to know.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 18, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> lol, the same guy who voices Soap...
> 
> Someone's pulling your leg. Sounds too convenient.



 OMG IS THIS TRUEEE??? PLEASE BE TRUE!! HNNNNGGHHHH---!!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> lol, the same guy who voices Soap...
> 
> Someone's pulling your leg. Sounds too convenient.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D:



Koppachino said:


> Oh my. Sorry if I offended you, he must be close to you huh?


No but i have a family member who has DS so be careful with your words plox 



Kitsukaru said:


> Lol, thats nice to know.


dont bash those that were born a certain way D:<



The Boss said:


> OMG IS THIS TRUEEE??? PLEASE BE TRUE!! HNNNNGGHHHH---!!!!!



Shoko wants her mouth washed out
WITH SOAP


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2011)

ME3 NEEDS MORE SCOTTISH ACCENTS 
AT LEAST 3

Kenneth the Engie is teh ossim though


----------



## The Boss (Jul 18, 2011)

YESS!!  YESS I DO!!  

I've always wanted to romance Soap.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2011)

And now you can.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 19, 2011)

Just saw the Invasion preview:


*Spoiler*: __ 



You'd think that people would've learned by now that messing with Reaper tech has an unhealthy way of backfiring. With Cerberus having set up shop beyond the Omega 4 relay after the events of ME2, it appears that they're now creating an army of what are either Prothean husks or some perverted fusion of existing species. 

Tits go inevitably up, shots go inevitably off and the freaks end up loose on Omega.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 19, 2011)

invasion is a dlc for ME2?


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2011)

that last sentence


----------



## The Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

I really... _really_ don't want Kaidan to be bi.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2011)

"The Invasion"? Did I miss something?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

It's the new comic series that involves Aria, I think.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2011)

I remember when this thread _wasn't_ all about whining.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> I remember when this thread _wasn't_ all about whining.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 19, 2011)

aw fuck. Fuck man FUCK! X_X


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL 
I remember Bioware said that most of the people who had romanced Kaiden in ME1 ended up cheating on him in ME2.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> LOL
> I remember Bioware said that most of the people who had romanced Kaiden in ME1 ended up cheating on him in ME2.



I can definitely see that with Garrus accessible in ME2. Shit, I bet even Kaidan would support that.

You _can't_ be mad at someone for cheating on you with _GARRUS_.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> I can definitely see that with Garrus accessible in ME2. Shit, I bet even Kaidan would support that.
> 
> You _can't_ be mad at someone for cheating on you with _GARRUS_.



Now if only Wrex is romanceable in ME3 

...for male _or_ fem shep


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2011)

Too much Krogan for any one man/woman.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> LOL
> I remember Bioware said that most of the people who had romanced Kaiden in ME1 ended up cheating on him in ME2.


Thats because Kaidan told them to fuck off and Thane/Garrus were so nice. :33 

WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## Rios (Jul 20, 2011)

So scaly too


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

I think my friend may have found IRL Kaiden.





His name is Victor Webster


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zkNq8lQD79Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]a_nOnUaOwko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 20, 2011)

Both pretty badass trailers, but I like the first better.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like war of the worlds
I like the 1st one the most


----------



## The Boss (Jul 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think my friend may have found IRL Kaiden.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



... NO. 

Please kindly GTFO.  

Looks nothing like my glorious Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2011)

I have to agree. I don't see Kaidan in that at all.


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

Fine, I suppose this is more acurate.

*Spoiler*: __ 


























...
w/e I still think Victor Webster looks like Kaiden. Come at me, bro.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Fine, I suppose this is more acurate.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



PERFECT! 

Actually if you want to see a closer match this guy is pretty much a hit... but the jaws seemed to be tweaked.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> w/e I still think Victor Webster looks like Kaiden. Come at me, bro.



Hell no.

Victor Webster is hot, whereas Kaiden is well....he's Kaiden. 

So no, they look nothing alike.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 21, 2011)

The only good Scott that should be playign Vega shoudl be either my main man Sean Connery or Liam Neeson.



Krory said:


> I can definitely see that with Garrus accessible in ME2. Shit, I bet even Kaidan would support that.
> 
> You _can't_ be mad at someone for cheating on you with _GARRUS_.



No you cannot. Garrus is just such a loveable character.

The Total War movie: EPIC. That was really good, I'm glad everyone including Wrex, the Rachni and Geth have survived up to this point in my Mass Effect Paragon play thoughs I'm getting the Special Edition when I'm done buying MTG cards.

Our Legacy is even BETTER of a trailor hype up. I cannot WAIT.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 21, 2011)

I still want to know how their going to work in a dead shepherd for the new game. that was probably my favorite playthrough


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2011)

They won't be working it in.  If Shepard died, you won't be able to import that particular save file.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 21, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> They won't be working it in.  If Shepard died, you won't be able to import that particular save file.



For real 
Oh well, I thought they might just introduce some cloning plot.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 21, 2011)

Play Mass Effect 2 if you want a Shepard Clone storyline. Shepard dies in ME2, no Shepard in ME3


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad really. Gives me enough time to buy the first two games.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2011)

I am taking time to plan some new Shepards. Using the PC version to tweak things for my plans and take some screenshots for my own benefit.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 21, 2011)

**


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 21, 2011)

From Facebook:

BioWare TV will be broadcasting live Mass Effect 3 footage and interviews with Executive Producer Casey Hudson. LIVE @ 3pm PST. 

BioWare 

Mass Effect 3.bioware.com


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> BioWare TV will be broadcasting live Mass Effect 3 footage and interviews with Executive Producer Casey Hudson. LIVE @ 3pm PST.
> 
> ...



Oh my God 

Watching now. And signed into chat. 

EDIT: Are there going to be more announcements? They've just been looping a video about cosplay.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2011)

This is horribly disappointing.


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2011)

Gah! I got there too late and had to sit through 2000 loops of the cosplay video and then an announcement about DAII. 

No ME stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2011)

Must've been done in two minutes. Pretty sad. Or extremely early.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2011)

Well Casey is avoiding the "_Will we see Tali's face in ME3_" question so It's pretty much confirmed we will.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2011)

They all have been dodging that question since ME3 was announced, usually with comments of "We know how big of a following Tali has" or stuff like that.

GEE. COULD YOU BE MORE TRANSPARENT, BIOWARE?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2011)

Bioware is the worst when it comes to not spoiling their own games.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 21, 2011)

Tali's face must be in that game. I totally am a talifag and must see it.


Also I hope Vega is ready for a "Noble Sacrifice"


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

so is tali's face only available if they go to war?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 22, 2011)

You'll probably see her face if she dies, you contine paramore with her or at the very end. Remember, she'll get seriously ill if she doesn't have her environment suit on.

I hope there's some sort of ultimate good ending with most if not everyone lives. But you gotta take a very specific route which may include taking some renegade (if you're paragon) or paragon (if you're renegade) paths.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 22, 2011)

Tali's face will inevitably be a let down in some way.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

because it wont be a human face?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

It probably will be a human face imo. I'm hoping for tentacles though.


----------



## Rios (Jul 22, 2011)

It obviously wont satisfy everybody. So I am thinking they are gonna make it weird.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

It better look like the Predator, I swear to God.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> It better look like the Predator, I swear to God.



that would be too awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

I just hope that we'll get to see it even if we don't romance her...._ yeaaah_. Such as it's incorporated into the main story line.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

By the way
I hate all of you for making me remember how much I adore Tali :33

Die in a  fire :33
All of you :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> It better look like the Predator, I swear to God.



Odd that in ME2 Male SHepard makes out with her. However that would be TOTALLY metal.

I think the Quarians will look like the Greys. Go back and play ME1 to see that Tali has a large nose and white eyes, all the Quarians share those features.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



This has always been my favorite.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

shep trolololo


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2011)

The faces of this game are sometimes scary. They do weird stuff and derps and hurrs and raeps and drunks so often it's amazing noone bitched about it.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm trying to make more Sheps to prepare, as I think I mentioned before.  Trying to master their looks before I do the actual playthroughs on my 360, using the PC version to experiment.



And presenting... Joker's o-face when he sees the Normandy SR-2 (and my new main Shepard, still named Anya, looking on awkwardly):


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

^ Needs more make up. In other words, whore her up. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

let her borrow Jack's make up


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Anya Shepard ain't no ho.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

I did intend to make a skinhead female, too, but it's hard to not make it a close-resemblance in any way to Jack.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

i made a female joker unintentially D:

i transferred a me1 file and it looked like the joker 
plus i got  new tv when i switched to me2
BUT STILL D:


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I like Anya Shepard the way she is right now, so that's how she stays.  I was torn between blue and green eyes but will stick with what I got.

Maybe give green eyes to the skinhead.

Then I need to make males that don't look like shit.

Or fifty years old.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

just facerip

or make bruce campbell
or arnold


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

It'd be cool if they released the character creator a month or two before the game dropped.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

That would be excellent.

Maybe if enough people say something to them. The one good thing is BioWare does seem to react to fan statements/reactions (which reminds me STILL WANT TO SEE WHAT FEMSHEP LOOKS LIKE ON THE CASE).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

I mean I feel like it'd be an easy thing to do, and I know everyone wants to foll around with it beforehand so they don't end up with down syndrome shep on their first playthrough.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah. Lord knows I did. That's why I stopped doing male characters.

Didn't they release a character creator early for Dragon Age: Origins?

What else hurts is that the character quite obviously changes from the CC to the full game. I notice imperfections I KNOW were not there in CC. It'd help if you had full control of the angles and such as well for the CC process.

What makes ME2 intolerable in that respect is THE SUPER LONG INTRO. It was awesome to see the first time but after that it's just annoying (though I still get sad seeing Shepard die).


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone gonna watch that ME Live action movie broadcast? Because I sure the hell ain't. I'm depending on you guys for the bad good news.  

 <-- this link @ 3pm PST.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Anyone gonna watch that ME Live action movie broadcast? Because I sure the hell ain't. I'm depending on you guys for the bad good news.
> 
> <-- this link @ 3pm EST.



What day? Because it's already 4:17pm EST.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

Today bruh. :ho It'll air in about 1.5 hrs. Right now they are doing dome DA2 stuff.

Also I mean PST. lulz.. sorry.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

1.5 hours is not 3pm EST.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

I edit my post to PST.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Took you long enough.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

Scratch that. I lied.  It's actually ME3 stuff @ 3pm PST. The ME movie panel was already done @12:45 PST. 

Well..... where is my news. 

Actually here is the news.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

> 1:25
> 
> 
> moye:
> ...



That's it.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

How gh3y. All that hype just to announce the movie is "really" happening. I expected this though. Also I hope it's not a movie about Shepard's story. That would be lame.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Read a few more liveblogs and it's all the same.

The trailer shown was just an ME3 trailer already shown.

Emphasized they're trying to break the stigma of video game movies by actually involving the creators of the game (unlike every other video game movie where there was just an "okay" from the creators).

Some interpretations sound like (obviously) the film won't actually follow the games or anything.

Movie will focus on "rich worlds" and "deep characters."


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> How gh3y. All that hype just to announce the movie is "really" happening. I expected this though. Also I hope it's not a movie about Shepard's story. That would be lame.



Well it would be silly to expect anything from a movie that's in pre-production.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

why is there so much talk about dragon age stuff

don't care about it any more. da2 was fail i want to know about ME


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Just watched the ME3 demo shown at SDCC. Was pretty neat. Same stuff we saw in the previous demo but they played an Adept (or might've been Vanguard... but I think it was Adept). Melee was just a super-biotic-punch (Jack, eat your heart out).

I never noticed the battle-banter in the previous demo. This one had subtitles on so you can read what they're saying (Liara making a comment about how Cerberus "just doesn't quit" and Shepard remarks that they're capable of anything, because they're indoctrinated. Just after that, Liara and Garrus talk over fire how attacking them head-on would be bad, and Garrus suggests flanking).

EDIT: It is, indeed, an Adept and it's not a punch. Seems like a super, point-blank range Push (open-palmed).


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

So weird seeing an Adept with an assault rifle.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, here's a .

About sixteen minutes long. First ten minutes is the demo, other six is Casey babbling.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, how uncomfortable people get when they bring up headsets instead of Kinect for voice support.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

So what makes the soldier stand out at this point? Sounds like giving other classes ARs makes them a lot less valuable.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So what makes the soldier stand out at this point? Sounds like giving other classes ARs makes them a lot less valuable.



Well aside from powers (since Soldier as I recall got all of the ammo powers, the concussive shot, and the adrenaline rush... and considering the new RPG aspects, who knows what those would be capable of), it's more about the number of weapons a class can carry. Soldier will be the only one that can carry ALL of the weapons at the same time.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Casey is currently talking a lot about "friends." Fan feedback said they wanted to be close to characters, as friends but only friends, and it was never made clear if the characters were really friends or not. So instead of just focusing on the romance, they're putting a lot of focus into friendship as well (old news, I know... but repeatedly hearing about some things is good).


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

He made it sound like in ME3 there may be situations where a character who was your companion will view something you're doing or a decision you're making and it conflicts with their morals, and it can lead to different outcomes such as them leaving or even coming to you having to kill that person (sounds like Wrex on Virmire). He didn't go into much depth with it.

Again, all old news but deciding to post in case any one DIDN'T know about this kind of stuff.

There will be an interview with Liara's VA later today.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2011)

C-c-c-ombo breaker.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2011)

so there is a anti garrus fanclub
rather get garrus killed in me2/not recruitable for ME3....

Bit too late


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

Anti Garrus?


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2011)

Little known fact:

Even Cthulhu fears Garrus.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2011)

I read some article that there's gonna be a mass effect movie focusing on the first game. Is it true?


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

ShadowStep said:


> I read some article that there's gonna be a mass effect movie focusing on the first game. Is it true?



There's going to be a Mass Effect movie but they didn't say what it would focus on. It's hinted that it won't actually follow any of the games.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> There's going to be a Mass Effect movie but they didn't say what it would focus on. It's hinted that* it won't actually follow any of the games.*



Smart move, if it is indeed true.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

I stand corrected.

Another liveblog I just read claims it was said they are "focusing on the first game" for the adaptation for now.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> i made a female joker unintentially D:
> 
> i transferred a me1 file and it looked like the joker
> plus i got  new tv when i switched to me2
> BUT STILL D:



My Transfered Male Shepard looksl ike Shaemus from WWE.



Krory said:


> Little known fact:
> 
> Even Cthulhu fears Garrus.



Garrus got the world first kill of C'Thun. But Blizzard thought it would cause players to quit, so they never acknowledged it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> Another liveblog I just read claims it was said they are "focusing on the first game" for the adaptation for now.



Shit...that sucks.  I think the that one of the things that makes Mass Effect so awesome is that it is heavily influenced by your decisions, making each playthrough feel unique.  

I really hope they don't use BioWare's canon ending, because that means that Wrex will die...


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Shit...that sucks.  I think the that one of the things that makes Mass Effect so awesome is that it is heavily influenced by your decisions, making each playthrough feel unique.
> 
> I really hope they don't use BioWare's canon ending, because that means that Wrex will die...



And that Ashley will live.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2011)

Guess who paid this year's Comic Con a visit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2011)

scoped and dropped
bodies everywhere


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> My Transfered Male Shepard looksl ike Shaemus from WWE..



face code now


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

All look meh and one of the worst-looking ones is winning.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Eh, I'm debating on which one of my two WRPGs to finish...Mass Effect 2 or Dragon Age Orgins (fuck Fallout 3/NV...buggy shits).

I might do Mass Effect 2 and start over with another class. What would be a good class for femShep?

EDIT: They making a default femShep to advertise now? Cooool


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> All look meh and one of the worst-looking ones is winning.



What happened to the default fem Shepard?  The one with redish hair?  

Is it supposed to be 2?  Because she looks completely different...


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 23, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> What happened to the default fem Shepard?  The one with redish hair?



She's getting scrapped and replaced with the one that wins this poll. The one who wins this poll will also be featured in screenshots and her own trailer.


----------



## Jena (Jul 23, 2011)

I liked the original femshep they were going to go with. 
She didn't look like mine, but she looked like a "good fit" as Shepard, if that makes sense.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2011)

vote 5? D:


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

The blonde one looks so awful. They should just use mine. Just sayin'.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> I liked the original femshep they were going to go with.
> She didn't look like mine, but she looked like a "good fit" as Shepard, if that makes sense.



They weren't really planning an "original" FemShep to go with. They've been asking for what people wanted since E3.

And apparently didn't really listen because redhead dominated the polls they put up.


----------



## Jena (Jul 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> They weren't really planning an "original" FemShep to go with. They've been asking for what people wanted since E3.
> 
> And apparently didn't really listen because redhead dominated the polls they put up.



I swear they had an image of a redheaded femshep with the shoulder-length hair at some point.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Or they could've been smart and used mine.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> I swear they had an image of a redheaded femshep with the shoulder-length hair.



There's the default "Jane Shepard" in-game but they've been pretty secretive about what they were doing.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

5 is the best looking one there


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2011)

Im voting for the blonde one.  BTW is this the _BIG NEWS_ Bioware was gloating about yesterday? 

Also they all got the same face. Just different hair. Just like the game. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

This is thoroughly disappointing.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Having that skank on my Collector's Edition will forever plague me.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd have to go with the blonde one too. It fits.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2011)

I VOTED FOR EMO SHEPARD
SHE SURVIVED THE SUICIDE MISSION
EVEN THOUGH SHE REALLY DIDNT WANT TO


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Number 4?  

Buzz-cut Shepard deserves to win. Just for rocking that look.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Though they all look horribly angry to the point that it makes them look even more like some deranged Barbie dolls.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

THB I think they all look horrible.. I just voted for blonde Shepard because my Shepard has blonde hair.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> THB I think they all look horrible.. I just voted for blonde Shepard because my Shepard has blonde hair.



I was really looking forward to having the Fem-Shep side of my CE being prominent.

But now I guess I'll just have to deal with Vanderloo.  Unless they clean her up a bit.

Though I look forward to my XBL avatar having a neat Normandy replica to play with.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2011)

mako rc > normandy


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

I can imagine Shepard, Garrus and Tali in ME2 going out to an abandoned field somewhere to decimate the Mako a la the infamous printer in Office Space.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> I can imagine Shepard, Garrus and Tali in ME2 going out to an abandoned field somewhere to decimate the Mako a la the infamous printer in Office Space.





I would pay to see this.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 24, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> My Transfered Male Shepard looksl ike Shaemus from WWE.



mine too  , the character generation options could really do with an uplift IMO


----------



## Vai (Jul 24, 2011)

why didnt they make one that really looks like the default female one ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 24, 2011)

That's my question...I didn't mind that one all that much.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2011)

guess they got bored of the default fem shep


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 24, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Guess who paid this year's Comic Con a visit.



GARRUS! How did you manage to piss off every Mercenary group in Omega?



Axl Low said:


> face code now



Hell with you. Sheamus has no talent, he's just the pasteiest person I've ever seen. I'll check out what I did in ME1 and give you the info ASAP.



forgotten_hero said:


> What happened to the default fem Shepard?  The one with redish hair?
> 
> Is it supposed to be 2?  Because she looks completely different...



My fem Shep has Red Hair and Blue Eyes.



Esura said:


> I'd have to go with the blonde one too. It fits.



I'd have to agree. 



Krory said:


> I can imagine Shepard, Garrus and Tali in ME2 going out to an abandoned field somewhere to decimate the Mako a la the infamous printer in Office Space.



Follow with next post.



Mist Puppet said:


> I would pay to see this.





Anarch said:


> mine too  , the character generation options could really do with an uplift IMO



Agreed


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2011)

why does the mako get so much hate?
i never had any trouble with it even on insanity
now the hammerhead i had alot of trouble on hardcore
it couldnt take a rocket at all 

if you want a car that has great steering and can shoot
get me team to rip off blur


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 24, 2011)

The Mako was hilarious.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 24, 2011)

i had no trouble with the mako either , the mining mini game was more tiresome for me , not that is was difficult , it was just plain boring.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> why didnt they make one that really looks like the default female one ?





forgotten_hero said:


> That's my question...I didn't mind that one all that much.



Judging from.the one that's winning, I guess because she didn't look enough like a plastic bimbo?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> why does the mako get so much hate?
> i never had any trouble with it even on insanity
> now the hammerhead i had alot of trouble on hardcore
> it couldnt take a rocket at all
> ...



The Hammerhead was easy to manipulate, the areas were small. It was finding the ore that sucked ass.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

I find it amusing Blond Hair blue eye FemShep is winning, because every time I tell someone my Shep has blonde hair blue eyes they bitch at me for being generic space barbie.  Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Because you clearly only tell intelligent people.

And only morons seem to be voting.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

Blonde Hair blue eye femShep master race. Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Now you're just straight up trollin'.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

_Partially_. But in all seriousness I just find it funny how blonde hair shep is winning. I think it's because she's the only one who has_ longer_ hair. The other 2 does as well,  but women of color isn't as popular due to the lack of such gamers. :/


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

I refuse to vote for blonde Shep BECAUSE she has longer hair.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2011)

they don't have awesome short hair style fem shep 

their hair cut somehow ain't awesome xD


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Just vote for buzz-cut Shep.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2011)

i voted for emo shep 
if the blonde was a redhead
OH BABY 

they should have faceprinted and hair printed Jennifer hale


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2011)

jennifer Hale Shep 

4e paragon


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2011)

ohhhh maybe I should make a P.N. 3 
Vanessa Shep....

Jennifer Hale voiced her too 
as well as Sheena from Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Anarch (Jul 24, 2011)

They could just model her on Jennifer Hale 

I voted for blondie too, she looks good


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Only buzz-cut Shep is working it.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

I have no regrets.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks even worse than I thought.  DAT STYLIZED PROFESSIONAL MODEL HAIR.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 24, 2011)

FemShep looks fine, there's nothing that bad about it.  I like that she doesn't have some buzzcut or is the emo Shep that they were offering.  Would I have preferred reddish or brownish hair?  Sure, but this Shepard looks fine.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 24, 2011)

femshep confirmed for transhep


----------



## Hana (Jul 24, 2011)

WTB a write in section. Number 5 hair with number 1 color.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2011)

SHOKO GIMME THAT
GIMME GIMME


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

Not mine Johnny.  

Also I heard the ME live action movie will be base on ME1.  Fucking. Uncreative. Mutha fuck'n. Hollywood. Killing my fucking fandom. Oh yes I mad... I'll just.. go cry in the corner now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 24, 2011)

She's so pretty


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2011)

Uncreative.

Sounds like those Fem Sheps.


----------



## Wan (Jul 25, 2011)

The "official" femshep selection is...meh.  That's really all I have to say about it.  No potential for an iconic look there, IMO.

As for a movie...again, meh.  If it's based on ME1 then of course it will never measure up to the original game.  It might be a mildly enjoyable sci-fi flick though, and it could be cool to see all the aliens and technology in live action.  I just hope it's not horribad, as an adaption to the first part of another of my favorite series was.  (The Last Airbender)


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I have no regrets.


Is that really how she can look in ME3 or is it just some fan art?


----------



## Wan (Jul 25, 2011)

If fans vote it in then yeah, that'll be the new default look.  And the femShep put on the Collector's Edition tin along with Sheploo.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 25, 2011)

Where do i vote?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2011)

On FaceBook.



Krory said:


> All look meh and one of the worst-looking ones is winning.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 25, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> On FaceBook.


Thnx. Looks like she's already winning by a large margin


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 25, 2011)

I rather have my Shepard get on the cover. I'll take a picture of her sometime.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 25, 2011)

Personally this is the best Femshep I've seen presented


Number 5's hairstyle but with the reddish hair color.  

Really I think people are voting more for the hairstyle than the hair color.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 25, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Really I think people are voting more for the hairstyle than the hair color.



Not really, I for example genuinely think that the blonde one is indeed the best looking one, in fact I think I would have no issues using the default look if this is indeed how they will be implementing it.

Of course, one must makes allowance for differing opinions and taste.

*waits to be accused of having the wrong opinion and horrible taste*


----------



## Bluth (Jul 25, 2011)

What I'm saying is that if you switched up the hair colors on the 6 choices, I think you would have the same outcome.  I don't think people picked number 5 simply because she had blond hair, but more that they liked the hairstyle.  I like 5, I would not mind playing with that character, though if I have the choice, I'll probably play around with the hair colors some to get the character that I like the most.  

In the end I don't have any problem with that Femshep being on the cover of the CE edition.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

IDK about you guys but I'm liking the blond hair. TBH I don't mind what color the hair is. As long as it's not those other Shepard.... it's all good.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's the hair style that's dumb. It looks like when people purposely give themselves bed-head because it's hip and stylin'.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> *waits to be accused of having the wrong opinion and horrible taste*


You have the right opinion and excellent taste


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> I think it's the hair style that's dumb. It looks like when people purposely give themselves bed-head because it's hip and stylin'.





Really you think so? I don't think so. Not the way they have it in the game anyways. It just looks messy in that image for some reason. Oh well.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the blonde female Shepard looks the best. I'll still use my custom character, but I wouldn't mind seeing her on the box art, collector edition, or something.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

It's clearly NOT one of the in-game hairstyles. Right there it looks ridiculously set-up. It's an eye-roll-sore.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Though maybe Normandy has a stylist onboard...?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think it's that bad. I just prefer my Shepard to not look like some super model.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I don't think it's that bad. I just prefer my Shepard to not look like some super model.



Which is why I don't like the hairstyle. It's quite obviously that much. Purposefully messy styles. Guh.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, nothing new, but...



> Bioware producer Casey Hudson has said that the decisions players make in Mass Effect 3 will have a bigger impact on the story than in any previous Mass Effect game.
> 
> "With the first one, we're kind of launching everything, and we're kind of throwing up these huge threads to the later stories," said Casey Hudson in an interview with Destructoid.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's clearly NOT one of the in-game hairstyles. Right there it looks ridiculously set-up. It's an eye-roll-sore.



Oh I thought it looks like but blond.. and messier.

My only complaint is that the blondie looks to young and cute. Needs to look older and more .... sexy. I guess. But it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh I thought it looks like but blond.. and messier.
> 
> My only complaint is that she looks to young and cute. Needs to look older and more .... sexy. I guess.



I guess vaguely. Except for some reason she has her hair combed/brushed forward from the back INTO her face.

Oh, Sheppy... functionality is key. 

Looks more like the emo-look that everyone uses modifiers to get on the PC version that just looks BAD.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

I know what shitty emo hair you're talking about. That one looks like shit, and I can't even comprehend why people like it.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2011)

I think if you look closely at it you can notice how unattractive it is. It wouldn't be too bad if it wasn't combed or parted off to the side like that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I know what shitty emo hair you're talking about. That one looks like shit, and I can't even comprehend why people like it.



Me either. I cringe every time I see it on NPCs. I guess people must just really, really like emo-hair? I mean, mah gawd.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2011)

actually
i want a femshep will completely non-practical hair
like the old skool Laura Croft Dutch Braided Ponytail down to her arse
or a hairstyle like Riku from FFX
FFX-2 that is 

also i want a GUILE from Street fighter hair style for dood sheep

BIOTIC FLASH KICK


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> actually
> i want a femshep will completely non-practical hair
> like the old skool Laura Croft Dutch Braided Ponytail down to her arse
> or a hairstyle like Riku from FFX
> ...



I want you to die in a coffin, buried alive, for even mentioning that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Perhaps I should start an aggressive letter-writing campaign to get a Mass Effect Office Space parody.

WE ALL KNOW HOW WELL THAT'S WORKING OUT FOR MML3, LAST STORY, ETC.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 25, 2011)

The Adept heavy melee sounds cool.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

It looked cool seeing it the first time, but after that it was just "Eh." Still doesn't look as cool as the Soldier's Omni-Blade melee.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> I want you to die in a coffin, buried alive, for even mentioning that.




I wasnt being srs :<

also riku is cute as fuck


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Rikku*

Riku is the annoying fuck from the piece of shit Kingdom Hearts games.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Rikku*
> 
> Riku is the annoying fuck from the piece of shit Kingdom Hearts games.



i havent played Kingdom hearts >_>

But yesh
Rikku is cute 

Must make a rikku shepard now :/
while finishing up my 27th playthrough


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Me either. I cringe every time I see it on NPCs. I guess people must just really, really like emo-hair? I mean, mah gawd.



Horrible, horrible, horrible. It looks really greasy.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Inorite?  It makes me want to vomit.

Imagine that hair style on Kaidan.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Inorite?  It makes me want to vomit.
> 
> *Imagine that hair style on Kaidan.*



it wouldnt suit him thought because he doesnt have baggage D: 

however he wood look silly as fuck


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Inorite?  It makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Imagine that hair style on Kaidan.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> I want you to die in a coffin, buried alive, for even mentioning that.



I want him drapped in ham and dipped into a tank of Pirrana.



Axl Low said:


> I wasnt being srs :<
> 
> also riku is cute as fuck



Riku is



Rikku is

*NSFW*


Enjoy that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'd go and find that picture 




I love how it's cencored. Aren't I a cocktease like Tali'Zorah nar Rayya?[/spoiler]

Kaiden sucks. He's dead in my ME2 Male Shep Run and going to die in my ME1 Renegade Fem  Shep run.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaiden may be dead but KAIDAN is not.

Also...

>Rikku
>Fanart with DD breasts

That poor girl. Her spine just snapped.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 25, 2011)

All the hair models that Bioware uses in ME looks like utter tripe to me. The only female one that I can reconcile with a front line commando who wears heavy armour and flits from cover to cover is a (greasy) dishevelled one. So I go with that since it looks the least shitty of all the shitty hair models.

Perhaps if they had physics affecting hair I would change my tune.

I suppose I could use a mod, but I don't care _that_ much. Perhaps if there were some grand hair-and-body mods like Bethesda games need to fix the atrocious models they supply players.

As to the Shepard lingerie model contest... They should just make all of them and more. I welcome large numbers of attractive and unattractive pre-made looks. Whenever I care long enough to fiddle with the character creator, whatever I end up with graces the screen like a pasty abomination once the game starts.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2011)

Enjoy your ME1 live action movie. 

[YOUTUBE]pyK62166iT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2011)

suckerpunch > me1 movie

sad and true :<


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Sad since Sucker Punch is perhaps the worst movie I've seen.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont think I've ever played as a female character in a Bioware game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Sad since Sucker Punch is perhaps the worst movie I've seen.



like i said :/



Rios said:


> I dont think I've ever played as a female character in a Bioware game.



TROLL @ TEH SPEEDZ OF LIGHTTTTTTTT


----------



## Wan (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe that they'll put a decent amount of effort into the film.  That doesn't mean they will make a film worthy of the game series.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

On the plus side, they don't have to do much to be the best video game movie ever.

Since they've all sucked. Supremely.

Well, for the most part.


----------



## Jena (Jul 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> On the plus side, they don't have to do much to be the best video game movie ever.
> 
> Since they've all sucked. Supremely.
> 
> Well, for the most part.



Not even "for the most part". For the entire part. 

Although I suppose Resident Evil is watchable if you pretend it isn't supposed to be Resident Evil.


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

My one exception was actually going to be Silent Hill. More "bearable" than Resident Evil.

Resident Evil was just awful all around. I blame the first movie for the decline of the series.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2011)

Silent Hill was good. The first RE was ok.. but it just got pants on head retarded after... the others are still good to watch if your bored though.... and good to poke fun at. 

I hope this ME movie will actually be taken seriously and maybe... _just maybe_ it will do what The Dark Knight did to comic movies. (This is the part where I break down and cry my eyes out, because it will probably never happen.)


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, it's already doing what previous video game movies didn't by having the actual creators involved in the process. All the others were just like "Yeah, okay, do whatever." The only other that showed an ounce of caring was Sony in reference to Uncharted. That's why they dropped the director because they felt the direction it was heading and the script was not fitting the Uncharted name.

So I guess it depends on how much faith you have in the ME team. Not to mention since ME3 will undoubtedly be out by the time a lot of work goes into it, then more involvement can be put into it. It'll depend on if they involve writers like Mac Walters as well.

Also, I knew RE was going to go downhill when half the cast (including the only mildly likeable character) was killed in the laser room.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 26, 2011)

The best comparison is the Wing Commander movie imo, they're both space operas that had their genesis in games, ones which had a strong emphasis on the narrative and which featured some slumming actors.  The eventual Wing Commander film was written and directed by the guy who created the series, so the suits can't be said to have ruined the film somehow.  It had a decent budget ($40,000,000),  some pretty competent and attractive actors and the end result was a financial bomb and a really meh film.  So it doesn't matter how much involvement Bioware have, or the production values, it could still stink


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


> The best comparison is the Wing Commander movie imo, they're both space operas that had their genesis in games, ones which had a strong emphasis on the narrative and which featured some slumming actors.  The eventual Wing Commander film was written and directed by the guy who created the series, so the suits can't be said to have ruined the film somehow.  It had a decent budget ($40,000,000),  some pretty competent and attractive actors and the end result was a financial bomb and a really meh film.  So it doesn't matter how much involvement Bioware have, or the production values, it could still stink



ITT: All "space operas" are the same and everyone is as big of a hack as Chris Roberts?

Also...

Freddie Prinze Jr.
>Attractive
>Competent



And a suit WAS involved in ruining it. Kevin Droney co-wrote.

Look him up. He helped the pure GEM that was Mortal Kombat. /sarcasm


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> ITT: All "space operas" are the same and everyone is as big of a hack as Chris Roberts?
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



Didn't say it was the same, just analogous, in genre and promises of input from the original creators. 

There's no way that the Mass Effect team are going to have anything like the amount of creative control Chris Roberts did.  Obviously he's only competent to direct FMV so he had more input than he should have, not that you'd expect anyone higher quality than someone like McG to fill that role


These guys are pretty good no?   

Attractive cast is the actresses

Freddie prinze Jr is what you get for $40,000,000 when you factor in all the other costs of a flick with a large cast and a big sfx budget :ho

Mass effect movie ain't gonna have a bigger budget than that


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2011)

So the Generic Blond Fem Shep won...Cant Say i am Surprised cant say i am not incredibly disappointed as well


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 26, 2011)

The only FemShep that matters to me is MY FemShep.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 26, 2011)

Gameplay footage is out btw.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2011)

Blonde hair blue eyes Shepard won? Good. This mean she will be the "canon" femShep.. she also better be romancing Kaidan in the trailer... shit. Looks just like mine (master race blond hair blue eyes femShep) so I'm not complaining.  I am pleased!!


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 26, 2011)

IMO, The current boxart is horrible no matter which Shepard you stick to it.


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

For 360 users, three DLC are now half price:

• Arrival in Mass Effect 2 - 280 MSP
• Lair of the Shadow Broker in Mass Effect 2 - 400 MSP
• Kasumi's Stolen Memory in Mass Effect 2 - 280 MSP


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Gameplay footage is out btw.



Where?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

let's what this movie is thus far:
male shep- unless it will switch between a male shep and female shep with the squadsmates not "noticing" which is not gonna happen
I give it a B
ashley lives- C+
Wrex dies - F-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

Assuming it follows the ME1 plot this closely; Wrex will live, that's a crowing moment.

Ashley or Kaiden dieing is a bigger question.  I would venture a guess that Ashley will be background color and thus Kaiden will die (since there's no emotional impact of a character that's never devolved dieing).  However if they actually do some character development Ashley, the racist, dieing to protect a group of aliens is probably the better story.


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

Or they go the "canon" route - Wrex dies, Council dies, Kaidan dies.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or they go the "canon" route - Wrex dies, Council dies, Kaidan dies.



and it's a male shep D:<

Femshep doesnt fuck shit up


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a movie, assuming they want to attract viewers _other_ than people that bought the game they'll play the plot to a route that has big "selling points."

Convincing Wrex is one such point, the only real question is paragon or renegade route.

Saving the council seems almost guaranteed to me, a nice "big damn heroes" moment.


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

Or they go the "canon" route.

Besides, betrayal of a team member is more dramatic than "LET'S HUG IT OUT!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally I doubt the plot will be more than slightly recognizable to the first game.

But again, the investors backing the movie want people other than game fans to watch it (and hell, the game fans in general don't even like the canon route, the canon route only exists to encourage people to buy the first game).  So assuming the plot of ME1 is followed (more or less):

There will be a romance, _likely_ Liara though it could be Ashley or just as likely Rebecca the human action-girl added for the movie because blue-skinned aliens and raciest women don't send the message the investors want to send.

Assuming Wrex and Virmire make the movie at all I would expect to see the betrayal of Wrex, that's good film.  But I'd also expect to see Shepard talk him down somehow (quite possibly with a renegade semi-violent feel which seems to feel better to me).

I don't know that the "save the council" plot point will happen at all, but if it does I'll just about assure you they'll be saved.  Again having the "send in the fleet" "big damn heroes" moment simply plays out better to the audience.

This isn't a question of "who lives if you play ME3 without an imported game" question.  This is "what will make the most money for the companies investing in the film production" question.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to start a new ME2 play through tomorrow , after a long time ( da2  and witcher  ) 

Tell me what to play as ? I've never played a femshep so may be that ?

And what except infiltrator ( most of my play throughs) or soldier ( dislike) ?


----------



## Mofo (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oFN9UQCTTA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1YbmJXBH3g&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyoyAF-jdpI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2011)

_Ugh_... I prefer Kaidan to not be in the live action movie at all. 

With that being said.. WTF is up with this shit. Has Bioware finally learned how to troll me?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2011)

It's obvious Garrus.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Ugh_... I prefer Kaidan to not be in the live action movie at all.
> 
> With that being said.. WTF is up with this shit. Has Bioware finally learned how to troll me?



SOAP MACTAVISH


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2011)

THE TROLLING. IT KILLS ME.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

can someone photoshop that pic with soap mactavish?
Please? D:
I promise not to spam Shoko's visitor messages with it :33


----------



## The Boss (Jul 26, 2011)

NEEEVAAAARRR!!!!  

Sooo.. is Soaps VA really voicing James Derp?  I keep having this illusion of him having the hotts for Commander Kaidan.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwE1BK-KNL4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

You might not like DN:F
However
this is  baller


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

DN:F is balls.

Image is obviously Conrad.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

also apparently we are going to get some wonky hair styles for ME3

I CANT WAIT TO ROCK AN AFRO 

Afro Shep is styling on your reapers

we need a japnese duke nukem
i am here to kick ass and chew bubblegum pocky
but I am all of out pocky 8'(


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

Dreadlock Shepard, reporting for duty.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

Complete Baller

Cornrow gangster gangster shep here
MOHAWK SOAP MACTAVISH SHEP REPORTING FOR DUTY

I hope we get a hair salon in ME3 
I dont want to have just one hairstyle the entire game O:

i want guile's hair for ME3 

BIOTIIIIICCCCC BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

If the new canon Fem-Shep is any indication there MUST be a stylist onboard the Normandy.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> If the new canon Fem-Shep is any indication there MUST be a stylist onboard the Normandy.




I laughed waaay to hard this.

Jacob will be the stylist, he can do an ill fade 

Now I feel bad :/

wait which shep won?
EMO SHEP?


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I'm not sure if she actually WON yet but the blonde Shep had twice as many votes as even the second-place since the start, so...


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Well I'm not sure if she actually WON yet but the blonde Shep had twice as many votes as even the second-place since the start, so...



hopefully they will troll us and make redhead >

but those are only my hopes that will never pan out


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

Wouldn't count on ME3 being available on steam cause of the Valve VS EA bitch-fight that's going on


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2011)

here is a rumor that will make most of us rage:

apparently their will be multiplayer achievements
Fuck that noise
I dont want some biotic vanguard charge and infiltator cloak spam session multiplayer


----------



## Anarch (Jul 27, 2011)

Anarch said:


> I'm going to start a new ME2 play through tomorrow , after a long time ( da2  and witcher  )
> 
> Tell me what to play as ? I've never played a femshep so may be that ?
> 
> And what except infiltrator ( most of my play throughs) or soldier ( dislike) ?



no advice ? c'mon


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2011)

Anarch said:


> no advice ? c'mon



Vanguard's fun, especially if you're playing on normal. I've been playing a vanguard shep with Zaeed and Kasumi and its really fun.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

Sentinel is like a walking tank.


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

old but..

Well, I think Twilight is far more effective with its romantic elements than most people give it credit for. Granted, it has little else going for it-- but the romance it does well. I find it a fascinating exercise to analyze exactly why that is (which I do for many romances... thankfully Cori is a giant romance movie buff).
-David Gaider


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

Why are you trying to ruin ME3 with DAII psychobabble, Alien?

You saboteur. 

I demand the post be moved to the DAII thread!


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

idk really

going through a thread on neoGAF about the Bioware forums 

the things that some of the writers have said


----------



## The Boss (Jul 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> old but..
> 
> Well, I think Twilight is far more effective with its romantic elements than most people give it credit for. Granted, it has little else going for it-- but the romance it does well. I find it a fascinating exercise to analyze exactly why that is (which I do for many romances... thankfully Cori is a giant romance movie buff).
> -David Gaider



Thank god he isn't working on Mass Effect.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> idk really
> 
> going through a thread on neoGAF about the Bioware forums
> 
> the things that some of the writers have said



It must be all about the DA writers.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2011)

I really dotn want multiplayer acheevos for ME3
plz dont 

however i do want a play as every class acheevo >
and maybe an ability to switch classes during mid game O:
and a hair stylist 
Because femshep has a hard time fixing her hair in her armor


----------



## Jena (Jul 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> old but..
> 
> Well, I think Twilight is far more effective with its romantic elements than most people give it credit for. Granted, it has little else going for it-- but the romance it does well. I find it a fascinating exercise to analyze exactly why that is (which I do for many romances... thankfully Cori is a giant romance movie buff).
> -David Gaider



If I admit that I partially agree with him, will I get booed out of here and rocks thrown at my face?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2011)

i never read twilight or saw the movies

but all i heard was that it was written by a woman that wanted to make money to get a husband that would tell her to get back in the kitchen
or somethign like that

although i dont care for the vampire sparkling though D:


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> If I admit that I partially agree with him, will I get booed out of here and rocks thrown at my face?



No. Because the romance is not done well as it only revolves around deceit, sexism, self-destruction, ephebophilia, pedophilia, and because it's just THAT bad I need to bring up sexism again.


----------



## Jena (Jul 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> No. Because the romance is not done well as it only revolves around deceit, sexism, self-destruction, ephebophilia, pedophilia, and because it's just THAT bad I need to bring up sexism again.


Granted, but I was looking more at...



Krory said:


> No. Because the romance is not done well as it only revolves around deceit, sexism, self-destruction, ephebophilia, pedophil]Well, I think Twilight is far more effective with its romantic elements *than most people give it credit for.*



And this is in regards to the first book, not the sequels. If he wasn't specifically talking about the first book, then I am. I don't think it's _as_ terrible as people make it out to be. Granted, it's sappy and soppy and cliche, but it's no worse than any other teenage romance novel (or 98% of shoujo manga).

I'm not saying that they have much, but Edward and Bella have better characterization in the books. [From my understanding when reading it] _Bella_ is more aloof and angry and crabby than Edward is, and he's the one who keeps initiating conversation between the two of them. And then he sparkles and she derps around and etc. etc.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

Unnecessarily obsessive, brooding, and constant unwarranted self-loathing is not "good characterization."


----------



## Jena (Jul 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Unnecessarily obsessive, brooding, and constant unwarranted self-loathing is not "good characterization."



I didn't say it was. 



Jena said:


> I'm not saying that they have much, but Edward and Bella have better characterization in the books.



Maybe I should clarify: "better" more or less = "more"

Look, I'm going to drop this because honestly I don't care enough about Twilight to argue about it, but I do think that a lot of people (note I'm saying _people_ and not _you_, I'm not attacking you) jumped on the hate bandwagon and haven't even read the books. I'm not saying that they're amazing or even good, but I don't really understand why Twilight specifically gets slammed for faults that are in _every_ YA romance novel [and for anime fans: in every shoujo series]. Especially the sexist thing. Yes, Twilight is sexist. But so is nearly every other YA Romance novel. The girl, despite being the heroine, is nearly always weak and needs to be rescued in some sense by the strong macho hero. YA Romance also usually has a love triangle where the female eventually choses the mysterious and sexy male instead of the one that can be arguably considered "better" for her.


Alright, anyway, sorry if this was already posted but did they confirm or deny at Comic Con whether or not there's going to be multiplayer in ME3?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 27, 2011)

No news yet.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

They might as well have. Ray has been dodging the question by refusing the deny the claims for two months now.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I think most definitely it will be the 4 player co-op thingie....


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd rather have that than full-blown competitive deathmatch type shit.

Then again, as with pretty much all shoehorned multiplayer modes, it'll fail no matter how good the actual game is. Just the way of life.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2011)

I WANNA BE LEGION IN MY FRIEND'S CO OP
Target Processed.
/does the robot


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea I have absolutely no problem with multiplayer if its left to simply jumping in with your friend as a squadmate.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 27, 2011)

... Is.. is EA blaming Steam for the issue? 

Dat drama.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup.

They're claiming Steam's policies conflict with their (and EVERYONE ELSE'S) policies and are also claiming that they had on involvement with the removal of their products.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't put it past either of them, though.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

By "everyone else" they meant other distributors - not other game developers/publishers - as explanation as why their stuff was only removed from Steam.

Again, they're both pig-headed enough to be full of blame, so who knows.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> Not even "for the most part". For the entire part.
> 
> Although I suppose Resident Evil is watchable if you pretend it isn't supposed to be Resident Evil.



*FUCK YOU!* Sorry but you deserved that. Don't even call title it "Resident Evil", and the movie sucked more cock than Jenna Jameson, Traci Lords, Bella Donna, and Jenna Haze combined.



Krory said:


> My one exception was actually going to be Silent Hill. More "bearable" than Resident Evil.
> 
> Resident Evil was just awful all around. I blame the first movie for the decline of the series.



Silent Hill still sucked on my hairy taint, but was more watchable than RE.



The Boss said:


> Silent Hill was good. The first RE was ok.. but it just got pants on head retarded after... the others are still good to watch if your bored though.... and good to poke fun at.
> 
> I hope this ME movie will actually be taken seriously and maybe... _just maybe_ it will do what The Dark Knight did to comic movies. (This is the part where I break down and cry my eyes out, because it will probably never happen.)



You lose your right to talk about video game movies with the first two sentences.



Krory said:


> For 360 users, three DLC are now half price:
> 
> • Arrival in Mass Effect 2 - 280 MSP
> • Lair of the Shadow Broker in Mass Effect 2 - 400 MSP
> • Kasumi's Stolen Memory in Mass Effect 2 - 280 MSP



Too bad I paid full price =/



Krory said:


> Or they go the "canon" route - Wrex dies, Council dies, Kaidan dies.



Where's it say that?

Also Twilight sucks. If you're a guy and you've ever seen that or read one, even if you got sex immedately during/after, you're still gay.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> *FUCK YOU!* Sorry but you deserved that. Don't even call title it "Resident Evil", and the movie sucked more cock than Jenna Jameson, Traci Lords, Bella Donna, and Jenna Haze combined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U mad.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Y he so mad tho?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2011)

So Aryan Female sheperd is gonna be on the Limited Edition? Color me dissapointed.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

sure is mad in here


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> *FUCK YOU!* Sorry but you deserved that. Don't even call title it "Resident Evil", and the movie sucked more cock than Jenna Jameson, Traci Lords, Bella Donna, and Jenna Haze combined.





Calm down dude.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

IT'S ALRIGHT JENA

If this Multiplayer thing is co op
i will be your legion squadmate 
And I promise to do the robot over every corpse :3
It's all gon b k


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> IT'S ALRIGHT JENA
> 
> If this Multiplayer thing is co op
> i will be your legion squadmate
> ...



Then I'll be Wrex in co op.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 28, 2011)

Should I buy the LOTSB?

I kinda don't want to spend my MS points...


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

If you only ever buy one DLC for ME2, it should be that.

But if you want to be stingy with the MS points, even when it's on sale now, then don't.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Also Twilight sucks. If you're a guy and you've ever seen that or read one, even if you got sex immedately during/after, you're still gay.



So you've never read/watched even a little of Twilight , i gather ? How then are you in any position to say that it sucked ?

How can you judge something that you've never experienced even a little?

I am a straight guy who has never read/watched Twilight and my opinion is that i have no opinion..and i have no opinion because everything i know about Twilight is from what i've heard from others , never tried myself..i don't say that its good, or bad as i don't know.


On topic just started an insanity vanguard run of ME2 , its very hard  but also a lot of fun


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

>Insanity
>Very hard

wut? I mean, albeit I played mine on Infiltrator I didn't think it'd be that much more difficult on Vanguard. As Infy it wasn't hard at all. Only the Praetorians gave me trouble.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> Then I'll be Wrex in co op.



Lol then we will have an AI controlled Cmmdr Shep


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder if not having ME2 DLC affects your storyline in ME3.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

Anarch said:


> On topic just started an insanity vanguard run of ME2 , its very hard  but also a lot of fun



Heavy Charge
Inferno Ammo 
Squad Cryo Ammo
Reave

you can solo a geth Colossus on Insane
Vanguard is not hard 

Infiltrator Vanguard and Sent are by far the easiest on Insanity
Soldier's difficult because it gets old fast  
Adept is hard for the first 10-13 levels 
Engie dont play this class 

i miss the ME1 talents where you could chain someone forever in a biotic combo 

lift
throw
stasis
warp
singularity
CARNAGE

Bastion Adept with stasis penetration was broken as fuck 
here stay still for 10 seconds after you have been tossed, spun around smashed into the ceiling, while i shoot and carnage your ass
oh and melee you on the floor if you are still alive


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I wonder if not having ME2 DLC affects your storyline in ME3.



Probably in some degree. Not necessarily hugely but at least with Shadow Broker something pretty big happens. So I imagine that would change things.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I wonder if not having ME2 DLC affects your storyline in ME3.



it wont
you will have done the events regards if you did not do them


krory didnt  they say there will be a comic or movie explaining your time between ME2 and ME3 IIRC to catch us up so LotSB might be done for us

if u have liara as a LI you need LotSB
plus most of the ME DLC is half price or lower except weapons and armor

Kasumi was like 200 pnts last time i looked


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Lol then we will have an AI controlled Cmmdr Shep


ALLOW ME!  You have my GT.. you'll know where to find me. :ho 



FireHawk64 said:


> I wonder if not having ME2 DLC affects your storyline in ME3.


There are 2 canon DLCs and it will happen even if you didn't play it. Derp.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

We all know the multiplayer won't be as cool as to let us play those characters and instead we'll be faceless boring Alliance Marines that have bullshit missions to do.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Pretty much this. It's just gonna be run and gun mini missions.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. They'll pick the worst parts of the campaign to mimic. Since it's going to be half campaign shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2011)

God that sounds awful. Why can't they just do squad multiplayer?


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Because EA.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

_Also_ because Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> _Also_ because Bioware.



As I just said...

Because EA.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

... and because _BIOWARE_.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

>BioWare IS EA

As I said. Twice now.

BECAUSE EA.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

.. oh okay. :33 

Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Great white buffalo...


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

lemme show you Shoko
in an example i think you will understand

Bioware: No Multiplayer for ME3 :33
EA: ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF THIS FORM
Bioware: THERE WILL BE MULTIPLAYER FOR ME3. THIS HURTS YOU.

Jena as Wrex, me as Legion and Shoko as Femshep.
If there is a 4 person squad Krory can play Garrus. if he wants to uver co op with us that is O:

Legion and Garrus
Sniping, Scoping, Dropping, and Target Processing Since the word Go.

Or Wrex and Garrus: Brogan from the Start, Broturians to the end.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

The way I see it...

Bioware:*
GUESS WHAT, GAIZ! NO MULTIPLAYER IN MASS EFFECT 3!*


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

EA:*
Yeeeaaaah, we're going to need you to put some multiplayer into Mass Effect 3. If you can just do that for us, that'd be greeeaaaat.*


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Bioware:


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

POOR BIOWARE. It's _TOTALLY NOT_ their fault for teaming up with EA in the first place. 

Bioware. 

But on a side note.. I'm getting major ME1 flash backs...


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Could be worse. Could've teamed up with Activision.

Or now Ubisoft.


----------



## Vai (Jul 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But on a side note.. I'm getting major ME1 flash backs...



and NOW im also getting major ME1 flash backs.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm getting PTSD flashbacks of the mako.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm getting ME1 flashbacks, too.

"(hour and a half in) Wasn't I in this warehouse already...? ...seven times?"


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

For some reason the repeated environments was horrible in DA2 but in ME1 it didn't even bug me.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

That's called a "bias" in the real world.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

But I love DAO.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

But you went into DA2 expecting to hate it, just like everyone else.

The answer is obvious. Look inside yourself, young padawan.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually I liked it when they announced it. It wasn't until I played the early demo that made me lost hope. I really tried to like it. Overall an average game, but as a sequel to my beloved DAO.. with all do respect fuck your shit Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

No you didn't.

I saw your posts.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2011)

it still turned out below average, especially compared to DA: O
their story telling was really poor
game play wasn't improved enough to justify the hype it got
graphics wasn't much either, honestly high texture mods for DA: 0 were better than the in game after patch textures for DA2

sound and music, got some cool once, but it didn't live up to DA: 0

so yeah its pretty bad game, especially for a sequel


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> I saw your posts.


Oh I forgot.. dem promo pics before the demo.... turned me off from it quickly.  But honestly, I really wanted to love it. Just couldn't do it. I wanted Bioware to be on par with Kojima for me.. but they just couldn't do it.  



Muk said:


> it still turned out below average, especially compared to DA: O
> their story telling was really poor
> game play wasn't improved enough to justify the hype it got
> graphics wasn't much either, honestly high texture mods for DA: 0 were better than the in game after patch textures for DA2
> ...


Yeah, DA2 didn't do what ME2 did. If DA2's gameplay evolved in such a way as did ME2 then perhaps DA2 could have been decent enough to actually like. Now we will never know.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

To 99% of people, DAII was "RUINED FOREVER" by the time they announced a sequel.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

AND THEN KRORY DIDNT WANT TO TEAM UP WITH ME JENA AND SHOKO FOR SOME 4 PLAYER CO OP IN ME3


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> AND THEN KRORY DIDNT WANT TO TEAM UP WITH ME JENA AND SHOKO FOR SOME 4 PLAYER CO OP IN ME3



I would just hold you guys back.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> I would just hold you guys back.



How would you being Garrus hold us back?
You'd be calibrating enemy skulls with bullets :33


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

You already have Legion.  All the sniper you need.

I'll just go... calibrate in the dark by myself.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Besides. It's all about Conrad Verner now.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't they usually get a different team to work on multiplayer? So if it ends up being bad the Campaign can still be good.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Don't they usually get a different team to work on multiplayer? So if it ends up being bad the Campaign can still be good.



I don't think anyone really said that though I could be wrong.

And that's no comfort since all that means is that they may result to BioWare Edmonton (Dragon Age) to do the multiplayer. EVEN WORSE.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

I still haven't beaten DAO. 

I'm stuck at the end battle(s) and I keep dying.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

wut?

End battle was super-easy though.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Not everyone is good with a game such as DA, my excuse was that the game bored me so I never bothered to finish it.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> wut?
> 
> End battle was super-easy though.



You're super-easy though. 

I suck at video games.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

It's not a matter of being "good" at the game. You don't need to be "good" at DA, that's the beauty of it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> You already have Legion.  All the sniper you need.
> 
> I'll just go... calibrate in the dark by myself.



Have you ever done Infiltrator with Garrus and Legion? [I also hacked it to be 4 members and got Thane was well]
It's sniper heaven with Ap squad ammo from Garrus
Plus Squadies do shep's level of damage with the incisor 

when u cloak get legion to GSB and he soaks up so much damage and then you snipe people out

Burst shot snipers
EVERYWHERE


----------



## The Boss (Jul 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> I still haven't beaten DAO.
> 
> I'm stuck at the end battle(s) and I keep dying.



The Archdemon? Yeah, I died a lot on this part too. You using the... uh... what is it called... the stuff that flings arrows when you're on that level?? That helps a lot, and use a Mage if you aren't one. Buff up your tanks, and keep them healed. Make sure you call your back ups too. It's a tough battle considering every boss battles before that is a cake walk. You should be able to do it. The ending is worth watching.... depending on who decides to end the Archdemon... or not. 

Damn talking about this makes me miss Alistair the game.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The Archdemon? Yeah, I died a lot on this part too. You using the... uh... what is it called... the stuff that flings arrows when you're on that level?? That helps a lot, and use a Mage if you aren't one. Buff up your tanks, and keep them healed. Make sure you call your back ups too. It's a tough battle considering every boss battles before that is a cake walk. You should be able to do it. The ending is worth watching.... depending on who decides to end the Archdemon... or not.
> 
> Damn talking about this makes me miss Alistair the game.



No, I'm still in the city trying to get to the Archdemon. 
The Alienage, to be exact. I keep dying and I don't want to call for back-up because I know I'll need those peeps later.

Alistair is smexy.


----------



## Wan (Jul 28, 2011)

The archdemon was a cakewalk on my Dalish elf rogue character with Loghain as a tank, Morrigan as a damager mage, and Wynne as a healer mage.

Use the soldiers now.  The critical places to use them are in the alienage, at the gates of Fort Drakon, and fighting the archdemon.  As long as you call only one army at each place you'll have plenty to go around.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. 

I'm dalish too  
Not rogue though, I'm a warrior.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2011)

if you need help with ME2 or DAO

Shoko, Krory and I can teach all of you...

TEH UBAR HAX
:33


----------



## Rios (Jul 29, 2011)

yea tell me which ME1 class is the most micro intensive
I think I will replay it, 2 perfect runs ready for ME3

EDIT: Alright, seems like a Sentinel with assault rifles it is. Insane versatility will help me bring whoever I want with me.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2011)

but conrad is stupid


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2011)

adept and Sentinel for ME1 is the most spell spammy classes for ME1


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, Boss, you mind if I hijack that avatar with the smoking Shepard?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a question guys.

Can you port a saved game from ME 1 to 3? Or do I need to go through 2 still?


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2011)

No, you can only import ME2 saves.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2011)

oh. okay. guess i have to get to that later. thanks though.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Hey, Boss, you mind if I hijack that avatar with the smoking Shepard?


It's not really Shepard... I cropped it to look like it is.. 

But yeah go ahead if you want! :33



Jena said:


> No, I'm still in the city trying to get to the Archdemon. :ano
> The Alienage, to be exact. I keep dying and I don't want to call for back-up because I know I'll need those peeps later.
> 
> Alistair is smexy. :hurr


Oh I see..  Good luck. You can do it! Let the power of Alistair's love sparkles guide you to your victory!  



Axl Low said:


> if you need help with ME2 or DAO
> 
> Shoko, Krory and I can teach all of you...
> 
> ...



.. I really suck at DAO though...


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2011)

Much obliged.


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2011)

>MFW I found The Boss' latest picture on a hentai site.



And no. You can't ask why I was there.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 29, 2011)

It took me 6+ months and over a dozen playthroughs before i completed DAO but that was because everytime i'd reach up to the Landsmeet and then get bored with my current character build. I would read up on an interesting build online , and then start all over again.

But i finally did finish with a human arcane warrior blood mage once and elf ranger duelist rogue again , and i was so powered up by the end the last stages , even the archdemon fight was a breeze ( on nightmare ).

And btw you should use your back up units in the alienage if you need to , no use wasting them.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2011)

HEY GUYS.. I'm starting to like Ashley... to the point where I want to draw fanarts of her. Oh. My. God. _WHY_. 




Krory said:


> >MFW I found The Boss' latest picture on a hentai site.
> 
> 
> 
> And no. You can't ask why I was there.


Wait.. wut? WHERE?


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2011)

I plead the fifth. 

And ewww. Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2011)

WTF is the fifth? I wanna see! Send me a link bruh!  

I blame this fanfic I'm currently reading. Ash and FemShep is best buddies or something.... along with master race Kaidan as boyfriendo.


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2011)

>Fanfic

WHUUUUUU?!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah.. I know right.  I don't usually read them, but this one I'm reading is written really well. It deals with how ME2 could have been like if Kaidan joined Shepard to fight the collectors. It's a romance fanfic of course!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> HEY GUYS.. I'm starting to like Ashley... to the point where I want to draw fanarts of her. Oh. My. God. _WHY_.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.. wut? WHERE?



MIRANDA ASHLEY FEMSHEP OT3


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2011)

I will never like Miranda.  _NEVER_. 

Well I lie. She's ok.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2011)

Shoko
YOU CANT RESIST DAT ASS


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2011)

>Staring to like Ashley, the bland one
>Will never like Miranda, the one with character

SMFH.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2011)

FUCK

I hate how there was an announcement that is all:
Hey even if you do everything right :33
You might lose Earth
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

it's going to be hard to be paragon this game :/


----------



## Rios (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd blow up Earth myself


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2011)

At this point I don't care if Earth gets blown up or not, as long as my husbando Kaidan is with me.... and to be fair form what I've heard Earth is a shit hole anyways. 



Axl Low said:


> Shoko
> YOU CANT RESIST DAT ASS


NEVER!  



Krory said:


> >Staring to like Ashley, the bland one
> >Will never like Miranda, the one with character
> 
> SMFH.


I HATE THEM ALL!  

Actually, Asheley is really.... fucking lame but like I said, dat fanfic. It focuses on Ash being a solider without all the alien hate and poems... yet anyways.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> NEVER!



then we are in agreement


----------



## Rios (Jul 29, 2011)

The ass has a personality of its own. It wants to be seen and touched.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2011)

how did shoko start liking ashe? 

curses of fanfiction


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 30, 2011)

Rios said:


> The ass has a personality of its own. It wants to be seen and touched.



And fed.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 30, 2011)

Miranda's ass has a facebook page 

btw playing Kasumi dlc for the first time.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Miranda's ass has a facebook page
> 
> btw playing Kasumi dlc for the first time.



tali's sweat has a 100 post thread


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2011)

100 posts? That's it?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> 100 posts? That's it?



or rather at least 100 posts
Please dont make me go back and check 

I am the normal 
Oh Hi Tali :33
Fan

not the
TALI IS MY WAIFU AND MY WAIFU ONLY
or
I MADE A LIFE SIZED DOLL TALI IS TRULY MINE fan

His lifed sized doll was almost there
he just wanted a few more stands of hair


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 30, 2011)

Life sized doll?

Wonder how hard those fanatic fans would rage if they don't show us Tali's face.


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2011)

They reveal Tali's face to be Miranda's ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Life sized doll?
> 
> Wonder how hard those fanatic fans would rage if they don't show us Tali's face.



I cant find the complete one however....




Krory said:


> They reveal Tali's face to be Miranda's ass.



Lol


----------



## Anarch (Jul 30, 2011)

There's a Tali's face joke thread on the bioware forum , some of the images are hilarious .


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah i remember that mask came off and there was a ninja under the mask


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2011)

Liara turned SO awesome after ME1.

ME1 it was like "Ehhh, she's kinda cool."

ME2+ it was like "OH FUCK YES, LIARA, TAKE ME NOW."


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

I love her talking about Azure 
Her DLC had the best damn Boss fights
Vanguard Shep vs Vasir 
She charges, you charge and then you zip around the hotel 
-----------


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2011)

>MFW Tali's story involves robots.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> >MFW Tali's story involves robots.



I laughed at the irony
well stupidity of that poster


----------



## DedValve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nobody said that a single geth was smart


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2011)

Geth can do hundreds of calculations in split seconds


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2011)

>Single Geth

No such thing.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 31, 2011)

We are the Geth.
We have breakdance contests every Saturday.
Resistance is futile.


----------



## Wan (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it March 6 yet?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2011)

Pull a Cartman and bury yourself under the snow.  Just make sure that someone will remember where you so they can defrost you in time.


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Is it March 6 yet?



Yes.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 1, 2011)

We may not even survive to play ME3  , _2012_ remember ?


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

Anarch said:


> We may not even survive to play ME3  , _2012_ remember ?



That means we'll have nine months to play it, since it's December 21st of 2012.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tKdX-G_WOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh god the ending


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2011)

Best ending of all time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

ME 2 where have you been all my life ? This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2011)

Playing ME2 makes me dread going back to ME1 to wrap up some of my playthroughs.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread sucks.

Watch me make it better. 



You're welcome.


----------



## Rios (Aug 2, 2011)

so this on the right is female Kaidan?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought the one on the left was femKaidan?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2011)

They are all Kaidan.  

Deal with it.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 3, 2011)

Honestly, he looks great in N7 armor. Alas, one must be able to distinguish him from the protagonist.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2011)

He looks good in anything.. and even in nothing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This thread sucks.
> 
> Watch me make it better.
> 
> You're welcome.



You said you were going to make it better

You lied


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 3, 2011)

wanna see something scary? :33


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2011)

^ always gets me..  



Darth Sidious said:


> You said you were going to make it better
> 
> You lied



Happy now?


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Playing ME2 makes me dread going back to ME1 to wrap up some of my playthroughs.



I feel you. I'm in the same boat. I cry when I think about it.


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2011)

gameplay wise there are some hick ups, but i still like the items/customization better in me1


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll have to agree with Muk here... but I do enjoy gameplay in ME2 more. Only thing that pisses me off in ME1 is..... the Mako(on PC). Im getting a hold of it... but still.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

I still don't get why Bioware dropped the whole buy new armour, weapons thing in ME2 , instead going for a few meagre upgrades which don't even look that different .
I mean saving up and buying new stuff is something i enjoy a lot in any rpg ( even the dlcs didn't do much for me , some of them had compulsory headgear and anyway you get them all at the beginning instead of having to buy them so that sucks )

If ME2 wasn't so epic overall , this would have been a serious downer.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

I prefer the middle ground - where you can clearly see the items and rearrange them in your inventory, just like in Diablo II. ME1's system was way too redundant with 100+ items.......or should I say item names because there is no way to see them without actually equipping them.......you were bound to make into medigel anyway. 

ME2 were on the right track with the armor upgrades you need to purchise and attach to your suit. You cant be going around with 100+ items anyway and the way they scan the item components for future research on the ship made way more sense.

In short only hardcore RPG fans and customization to the max fans should be really disappointed.


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2011)

they dropped too much of the armor customization part though in me2

in me1 it was over excessive, since bioware came over from the rpg genre, in me2 they dropped too much of it. let's hope they figure out a good middle ground for me3


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh come on, they made Jade Empire before ME and it barely had any inventory system at all(only your medallion)



> they dropped too much of the armor customization part though in me2



huh  ?


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh come on, they made Jade Empire before ME and it barely had any inventory system at all(only your medallion)
> 
> huh  ?



And that _is_ one of my cons for Jade Empire . Jade Empire just like ME2 is so awesome on other fronts that me ( and other classic RPG fans ) are willing to overlook these defects.

Tonnes and tonnes of loot is a major enjoyment factor in RPGs i play.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

also.... why do they changed the guns ? i mean 2 years after the technology went backwards from awesome as shit guns with infinite ammos to old ammo/clips guns ? i mean what the shit ?

its like i could snipe the shit out of everyone in ME1 but then in 2 its like *out of ammo* what the fuck ? and also ME2 was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much focused on the cover system, i mean seriously even on the easiest dificulty you always had to cover each time, its ridiculous.

me: yeah i shoot the shit out of everybody and there is geths and krogan that freacking charge lightning fast as shit at me it was fast and exiting
me2: enemies *cover* *shoot* *cover* *shoot* room clear, move to next room, enemies *cover* *shoot *cover* it was more repetitive and boring


i mean comeon.... i tryed it, on the easiest dificulty, i just want to play normaly but i can't, in seconds i get too much damage and i absolutely need to cover unless i die, over and over again in each shootouts, and an other stuff that they removed in the second game: YOU CAN'T CROUCH, i mean wtf ? again i can't crouch behind a rock and then get up to shoot all fluid and nice because they removed it, so i have to use the cover system again.... i mean they improoved stuff in ME2 but why they also removed good thing from the first game, why they changed it so much ?

they always say ME2 was more action oriented, its not really more action, it just have less variety, it focus too much on the cover and less on normal fast shootouts like in the first game (like i said i tryed it, even on the easiest dificulty you have to cover on each fight, im not kidding, in the first one i could just play normaly and have fun whitout even use 1 time the cover) and also 1 thing that make ME2 more repetitive and with less variety, no more MAKO, yes dude, i dont know why some people hate the mako either they play it on pc (i guess its harder on the keyboard) or they can't freacking drive, on the 360 joystick it drived just fine and it was fun, not only you had a turret but also a rocket launcher on the mako (and the jets under it that make the mako fly that was awesome ) you could run over enemies with it it was fucking awesome. It gave the game more variety and more fun than just *shoot, cover, shoot,cover* from ME2....

other than that, im ready 


ps: and the citadel was massive and fun to explore in Me1 (i remember getting lost the first time ) in me2 it was smaller and it was *first floor, second floor etc* and that's it...

pps: oh and also, they removed the music during the dialogs when your in the ship talking to people in ME2.... i mean why ? why they removed this also ? insted of the dramatic feeling with the music that added ambiance and fear like something big was gonna happen, in ME2 its bland engine sounds in the backgrouns...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2011)

Anarch said:


> I still don't get why Bioware dropped the whole buy new armour, weapons thing in ME2 , instead going for a few meagre upgrades which don't even look that different .
> I mean saving up and buying new stuff is something i enjoy a lot in any rpg ( even the dlcs didn't do much for me , some of them had compulsory headgear and anyway you get them all at the beginning instead of having to buy them so that sucks )
> 
> If ME2 wasn't so epic overall , this would have been a serious downer.



Do not understand why people complain about this. 

Buying new armor and weapons consisted of upgrading from stupid generic armor V to stupid generic armor VI with some upgrades to stats.

Same with weapons. Lot of the loot you find on missions are guns that suck and are basically worthless, and your inventory is basically filled with obselete crap you don't need because halfway through the game you already optimized all your crap. In the end, the only "upgrades" you get are switching frictionless material IX to the X version.

It was pointless and cluttered.

Edit: Wow, I'm surprised someone LIKED the Mako. That was probably the worst thing about Mass Effect.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

^ dude, in ME1 you had the option to take the item, or change it to omni gell, if you dont want them, tons of items less, tons of omni gell for hp


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

"Mass Effect 1 made it SO MUCH EASIER THAT'S WHY IT'S SO COOL, I LIKE EASY MODE."

Since most of the inane rambling is insufferable, that's what everything reads as.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

dude its a video game, its not suposed to be realistic its suposed to be fun.

and please dont be like *LOL YOU PLAY ON EASY YOUR A NOOB* please.... its pathetic, dont get me into this... i've beat ng2 and its a hard game, does that make me a *supermega hardcore gamer* ? no, not at all, its child stuff, if you think this way, you need to grow up.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

Jade Empire was supposed to be a mixture between RPG and martial arts just like ME2 is a mixture between RPG and we all know what.

EDIT: Immunity makes ME1 the hardest game in the world.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

>Talking about games "supposed to be fun, not realistic."
>No one questioned that

Ahh, the wasteful nonsense posts of the Gaming Department...


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> Jade Empire was supposed to be a mixture between RPG and martial arts just like ME2 is a mixture between RPG and we all know what.
> 
> EDIT: Immunity makes ME1 the hardest game in the world.



The hardest game in the world should not be so easy, then.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> also.... why do they changed the guns ? i mean 2 years after the technology went backwards from awesome as shit guns with infinite ammos to old ammo/clips guns ? i mean what the shit ?
> 
> its like i could snipe the shit out of everyone in ME1 but then in 2 its like *out of ammo* what the fuck ?



I liked that they did that , infinite ammo makes things too easy.Limited ammo makes it challenging.Hell there mods to make the ammo more limited , i think.



> and also ME2 was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much focused on the cover system, i mean seriously even on the easiest dificulty you always had to cover each time, its ridiculous.
> 
> me: yeah i shoot the shit out of everybody and there is geths and krogan that freacking charge lightning fast as shit at me it was fast and exiting
> me2: enemies *cover* *shoot* *cover* *shoot* room clear, move to next room, enemies *cover* *shoot *cover* it was more repetitive and boring



You should really play fps then .

Personally i like to take it slow ( infiltrators ftw ) so i liked the cover-shoot-cover routine.

And btw if you want to play the way you mention in your post build up a good vanguard , it'll suit you if you can handle it.



Mist Puppet said:


> Do not understand why people complain about this.
> 
> It was pointless and cluttered.



People complain about it because as i mentioned some of us are actual RPG fans , and not 'action adventure game' fans , hence gathering , buying and selling loot is a large part of our gaming enjoyment.

It doesn't have to have a point , you're not really out there saving the galaxy , it's a game , and RPG fans enjoy things like that.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Talking about games "supposed to be fun, not realistic."
> >No one questioned that
> 
> Ahh, the wasteful nonsense posts of the Gaming Department...



because in me2, if you dont cover you die, even on the easiest dificulty if you stand more than like 5 seconds out of cover you will die.

like if you was fighting in real life and get exposed too much to enemy fire to make it more realistic, what fun is that ? it only make the game more repetitive because you have to cover each time you fight.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys kinda confuse what classic RPG and action RPG is. First is more driven by the story, characters and dialogue. Second is more driven by the skills and equipment. Thats why its kinda hard for me to believe that the "actual RPG fans" were really fine with the tons of generic loot they were getting. Sure it was nice for customization but actual unique named items could have had more impact with their quality rather than the quantity of armor version V and VI.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> because in me2, if you dont cover you die, even on the easiest dificulty if you stand more than like 5 seconds out of cover you will die.
> 
> like if you was fighting in real life and get exposed too much to enemy fire to make it more realistic, what fun is that ? it only make the game more repetitive because you have to cover each time you fight.



Be thankful the cover in ME2 actually does its fucking job. The cover in ME1 was so buggy you couldnt be sure if the bullets would hit you or not.

With the correct soldier build you can breeze through Casual without using cover. Pretty sure other classes can do it as well.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> ^ dude, in ME1 you had the option to take the item, or change it to omni gell, if you dont want them, tons of items less, tons of omni gell for hp



I had more omni-gel than I knew what to do with, and that's without converting anything.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> because in me2, if you dont cover you die, even on the easiest dificulty if you stand more than like 5 seconds out of cover you will die.



The same happens in ME1. Durr. In fact, snipers in ME1 are more dangerous than taking on a YMIR Mech in ME2 head on.

/ignoringtheobviousexaggerationof"5secondsevenoncasual"




> like if you was fighting in real life and get exposed too much to enemy fire to make it more realistic, what fun is that ? it only make the game more repetitive because you have to cover each time you fight.



Again. ME1 was just as bad. Especially with more Krogan enemies that made cover obsolete and one-shot snipers that were all but absent in ME2.

Though your fascination with talking about "realism" when no one brought it up is still amusing despite having to begrudgingly translate your posts.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2011)

Anarch said:


> People complain about it because as i mentioned some of us are actual RPG fans , and not 'action adventure game' fans , hence gathering , buying and selling loot is a large part of our gaming enjoyment.



But Mass Effect isn't just an RPG. It's an action/shooter/RPG all mixed together. If you want a pure RPG, go play some Tales games, or Final Fantasy. 

Seems like you want all the RPG and none of everything else. Also, buying, and selling loot is a large part of RPG enjoyment? I find that highly unlikely, otherwise every RPG fan would go play Recettear, which is basically buying and selling loot (hilariously fun, but beside the point). 



> It doesn't have to have a point , you're not really out there saving the galaxy , it's a game , and RPG fans enjoy things like that.



RPG fans also have to stop treating Mass Effect like its Final Fantasy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> Be thankful the cover in ME2 actually does its fucking job. The cover in ME1 was so buggy you couldnt be sure if the bullets would hit you or not.
> 
> With the correct soldier build you can breeze through Casual without using cover. Pretty sure other classes can do it as well.



I can generally Infiltrator through shit on Normal without using much cover. The game is actually substantially easier overall than ME1 - especially when they fixed the broken ragdoll physics that were obviously taken from some beta build of Fallout 3 so that you didn't glitch through the level when you get hit with a biotic attack while behind cover. And lack of stopping power.

"Don't worry even if you get shot in the head four times, you can still keep going straight on!"

Realism... yeah.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Spoiler: In the end, you won't save the galaxy.

This is all been for naught.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> You guys kinda confuse what classic RPG and action RPG is. First is more driven by the story, characters and dialogue. Second is more driven by the skills and equipment. Thats why its kinda hard for me to believe that the "actual RPG fans" were really fine with the tons of generic loot they were getting. Sure it was nice for customization but actual unique named items could have had more impact with their quality rather than the quantity of armor version V and VI.



Yeah which is why I'm not asking for a full fledged backpacks full of loot experience , but it would have been nicer if ME2 had a little more than what was it ,5-6 upgrade options per weapon (which did noting to change the visuals of the weapons ) and only a handful of unique armour and weapon models . I play a lot as infiltrator and the only sniper i get for a long long time is the default Mantis and if i have a dlc installed the incisor .

I'm not asking for much , just a few more unique models would be nice.

But i take your point ME1 didn't have much in that respect either as the upgrades were just different versions of the same thing.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

I've recently found out that Soldier with Sniper Rifles could be nearly as deadly as an Infiltrator. Heightened Adrenaline Rush while using big damage weapons is too much pain. You need to be good at aiming for their heads though.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Also, buying, and selling loot is a large part of RPG enjoyment? I find that highly unlikely



Dungeon trawling though Oblivion , try it.

but i take your point , and made mine in my earlier post.Not asking for much just a few more options.



Rios said:


> I've recently found out that Soldier with Sniper Rifles could be nearly as deadly as an Infiltrator. Heightened Adrenaline Rush while using big damage weapons is too much pain. You need to be good at aiming for their heads though.



I played ME1 as a soldier with Sniper (first ever playthrough) and loved it.Never tried it in ME2 though.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

The soldier is supposed to be played with all weapons since there arent weapon skills you need to put points into like in the 1st part. I hope you didnt just blast them with the Assault Rifle, it'd be boring to limit an already pretty limited class like that.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Spoiler: In the end, you won't save the galaxy.
> 
> This is all been for naught.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Of course. That way they can make that MMO they've always wanted.  A never ending story.


----------



## Wan (Aug 4, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> also.... why do they changed the guns ? i mean 2 years after the technology went backwards from awesome as shit guns with infinite ammos to old ammo/clips guns ? i mean what the shit ?



It was explained in the codex that guns started using disposable heat sinks so you could keep a steady rate of fire and not worry about cooldowns until you ran out of heat sinks.  Originally it was supposed to be a combination of waiting for cool-downs and popping heat sinks, unfortunately the game mechanics removed the waiting for cool-downs too.



> its like i could snipe the shit out of everyone in ME1 but then in 2 its like *out of ammo* what the fuck ? and also ME2 was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much focused on the cover system, i mean seriously even on the easiest dificulty you always had to cover each time, its ridiculous.
> 
> me: yeah i shoot the shit out of everybody and there is geths and krogan that freacking charge lightning fast as shit at me it was fast and exiting
> me2: enemies *cover* *shoot* *cover* *shoot* room clear, move to next room, enemies *cover* *shoot *cover* it was more repetitive and boring...



...what?  You can level criticisms at ME2's combat all you want, but I don't see how ME1 was better.  Regular difficulties were too easy and the higher difficulties were anything but "fast and exciting".  Enemies would spam immunities to make it almost impossible to kill them, but they'd be as stupid as hell and just stand their while you pumped round after round into them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Dungeon trawling though Oblivion , try it.



Done it, the majority of my enjoyment comes from slaying trolls and Daedra, not finding an enchanted Mace that I'll never use.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh. My. God. Genius.  

[YOUTUBE]ZTUOLV7OqMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally, could never enjoy Oblivion. Don't know why.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2011)

Bioware is holding a worldwide cosplay contest... I kinda wanna join.... BUT I shouldn't.


.. and Oblivion was great. Looking forward to Skyrim.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2011)

I hated Morrowind and Oblivion. Too open world for my taste.
Its strange that on the other hand I enjoyed Fallout New Vegas so much. Must be a developer thing.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2011)

I loved Oblivion's open world , one thing I've disliked about games like DAO and DA2 ( well, there are many to hate about DA2 really ) was that locations are just points on a map you basically teleport to , instead of being able to walk there.

Oblivion's main down was that you'd lose all track of the main story.


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't like Oblivion because everyone looked the same. Even with different races.

Skyrim looks more impressive.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2011)

unf unf.. March 6th. ANGST!! ANGST!! ANGST!!_ ANGST!! _


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 was cancelled to make way for MASS EFFECT: THE CARD GAME.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2011)

ANGST!! ANGST!! ANGST!! ANGST!! 

What if.. they cancelled it to make the ME live action movie.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2011)

maybe if they had a good director


----------



## DedValve (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't worry. Mass Effect 3 will be released on time, except now all the gameplay parts will be removed and replaced with QTE's and dialogue options to rival Heavy Rain


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2011)

I've always wondered what it is like to take a piss in the Normandy.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2011)

best magazine cover evar :33


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2011)

Dat multiplayer.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

...The Twilight of Earth approaches soon Mass Effect III will usher in The Arrival of Madness... and the subsequent Reboot for the PS2


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 6, 2011)

*bloody fuck!* *That was badass!*


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2011)

It's funny cos all the MP info is the old rumor shit from months ago.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> It's funny cos all the MP info is the old rumor shit from months ago.



They didn't want to do Multiplayer back then, but now it seems they are.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope they don't screw up the single player


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> They didn't want to do Multiplayer back then, but now it seems they are.


Seems like it. As long as the SP is still good, I don't mind.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 7, 2011)

Kaidan's gonna be in ME3 a great deal more than ME2. We all know that.. but to hear it from the VA... my body is ready. That is all.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan's gonna be in ME3 a great deal more than ME2. We all know that.. but to hear it from the VA... my body is ready. That is all.



If he isn't a pile of nuclear ash of course. 

I have 2 identical saves with one of both of them alive, i can experience both that way.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

> Raphael- I can answer that honestly – I don’t know yet. I’ve only done one recording session. What I can say is that Kaidan was not in Mass Effect 2 a lot. But he’s in Mass Effect 3 – I’m told – a great deal more.


Not in my playthrough.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't believe you guys!!!  

I'm fangasiming.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

That's like being told "GUYS, GUESS WHAT? IN ME3, YOU'LL GET TO PLAY AS SHEPARD."


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

IE, nobody cares. We already know.


----------



## Rios (Aug 7, 2011)

We certainly need more likeable biotics around. Jack and Samara were highly unimpressive. Miranda and Thane were so-so. Jacob was not a complete bro.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 7, 2011)

Rios said:


> We certainly need more likeable biotics around. Jack and Samara were highly unimpressive. Miranda and Thane were so-so. Jacob was not a complete bro.



I know right. Kaidan was like.... the _original _Human Biotic.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

Rios said:


> We certainly need more likeable biotics around. *Jack and Samara were highly unimpressive*. Miranda and Thane were so-so. Jacob was not a complete bro.



We shall have to agree to disagree, good sir.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> We shall have to agree to disagree, good sir.



Seconded.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2011)

Alright, Jack may be appealing to certain circles where "taming the bad chick" is popular.

But Samara was as bland of a character as you can get. She suffers the lawful character syndrome where once you know her code of conduct she becomes (l)awfully predictable. The only interesting parts were her actual "religion" but recruit another justicar and she will tell you exactly the same. The other one was her loyaldy mission and daugher but Morinth beats her in the personality and character department by miles. Please, no more awfully unflexible lawful characters.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 8, 2011)

Morith so much better than Samara , even on my paragon playthroughs i chose Morinth


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Alright, Jack may be appealing to certain circles where "taming the bad chick" is popular.
> 
> But Samara was as bland of a character as you can get. She suffers the lawful character syndrome where once you know her code of conduct she becomes (l)awfully predictable. The only interesting parts were her actual "religion" but recruit another justicar and she will tell you exactly the same. The other one was her loyaldy mission and daugher but Morinth beats her in the personality and character department by miles. Please, no more awfully unflexible lawful characters.



Bland? I really have to disagree.

She was one of the few character that I genuinely felt sorrow for in the entire game. Due to a genetic quirk, she lost everything, her children, her family, her future.

All gone.

And then taking the responsibility to hunt down her monster of a daughter, shouldering guilt simply because she gave birth to it, whilst having to leave her 2 other already isolated daughters for the sense of a greater good.

She is a tragic character, more so when she acknowledges that despite the necessity of that monsters death, she still loved her and always did.

So yeah, she actually elicited a real emotional response from me, and I felt genuine sorrow for her.

Morinth? Knowing what she was and what she had been doing, even my renegade Shep had no issue smashing her face into the ground. She had no personality, having already turn into an animal over the course of 400 years. She was a predator, nothing more, beholden to her hunger and selfishness.

She was pathetic.

Not in 6 runs did I ever recruit her once, and personally I don't think I missed anything.

Edit: On second thought just ignore this, cause I am no mood to argue. I think Samara felt like an actual person whilst Morith came off at best a pathetic murderous junkie who should be put down like a dog. You think otherwise. Why don't we just shake on that and agree to disagree eh?


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2011)

I agreed with that. The conflict with her daughter, the sickness, the whole justicar cult, that was interesting. The problem is that the character it was all attached to was not. Get any other asari with strong biotic powers and lawful alignment and voila - you can replace Samara and wont feel a bit of a difference. Simple method of test: remove her main issue with her daughter, remove the fact that she is a justicar, her biotic powers and asari race. Then try to tell me something about her and her personality, what makes her different from the rest of the crew, what makes her unique. Even poor Jacob will do better.

As for Morith her passion alone gives her more personality than Samara ever had. Then we have her casually talking about music and things she likes. What do we get from Samara? Bland lifeless answers, and then we just continue milking her about whats actually interesting(the Asari and justicars).

Of course, I have no intention to argue. I like all characters and am ok with people having different opinions. All I want is for my position to be understood :33


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2011)

I like Samara. Mornith was kinda lame imo. Too dark and edgy for me. I think all characters created by Bioware are good characters... but I just have favorites and dislike. It's fun to express why you would think so and so is better than so and so. Bioware didn't create them so everyone would like every character. That would be boring.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> I agreed with that. The conflict with her daughter, the sickness, the whole justicar cult, that was interesting. The problem is that the character it was all attached to was not. Get any other asari with strong biotic powers and lawful alignment and voila - you can replace Samara and wont feel a bit of a difference. Simple method of test: remove her main issue with her daughter, remove the fact that she is a justicar, her biotic powers and asari race. Then try to tell me something about her and her personality, what makes her different from the rest of the crew, what makes her unique. Even poor Jacob will do better.
> 
> As for Morith her passion alone gives her more personality than Samara ever had. Then we have her casually talking about music and things she likes. What do we get from Samara? Bland lifeless answers, and then we just continue milking her about whats actually interesting(the Asari and justicars).
> 
> Of course, I have no intention to argue. I like all characters and am ok with people having different opinions. All I want is for my position to be understood :33




I would say she tries to stay as strict to the code as possible. That's why she doesn't have a personality per say, she has one obviously but she conceals it behind the code because she has a job to do and she has dedicated her entire life to that job and sacrificed everything. If that means sacrificing most of her emotions so she can actually cope and carry out her duties (such as killing her daughter) then so be it for her. She intentionally blocks people off and comes off this high sense of justice, I'm sure had the daughter drama never happened and she never became a justicar but we still met her we would have met a very different asari.

I like her for that, it shows how she really sacrificed everything, she comes off as bland because she refuses to allow any emotion in, it was probably her only way of coping with the fact that she had to kill her daughter who hated her and was a monster.

But I enjoyed both Morinth and Samara.


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> I agreed with that. The conflict with her daughter, the sickness, the whole justicar cult, that was interesting. The problem is that the character it was all attached to was not. Get any other asari with strong biotic powers and lawful alignment and voila - you can replace Samara and wont feel a bit of a difference. Simple method of test: remove her main issue with her daughter, remove the fact that she is a justicar, her biotic powers and asari race. Then try to tell me something about her and her personality, what makes her different from the rest of the crew, what makes her unique. Even poor Jacob will do better.
> 
> As for Morith her passion alone gives her more personality than Samara ever had. Then we have her casually talking about music and things she likes. What do we get from Samara? Bland lifeless answers, and then we just continue milking her about whats actually interesting(the Asari and justicars).
> 
> Of course, I have no intention to argue. I like all characters and am ok with people having different opinions. All I want is for my position to be understood :33



I think what gives Samara character is her single minded dedication to her hunt for her daughter that gave her character. And of course after that her dedication to her justicar code


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2011)

Because I saw it.. everyone else here has to too.. sorry. =[


*Spoiler*: __ 










Wait.. Kaidan haters.. no I'm not sorry.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2011)

Lizard Dick


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because I saw it.. everyone else here has to too.. sorry. =[
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't know which is worse: the image itself, or that it's titled "your touch so foreign".


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2011)

YOUR TOUCH
MAGNETIZING


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because I saw it.. everyone else here has to too.. sorry. =[
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Get me brain bleach RIGHT FRIKKIN NOW


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> YOUR TOUCH
> MAGNETIZING




FEELS LIKE I AM FLOATING
LEAVES MY BODY GLOWING


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Jack is superior.

That is all.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't see Thane when I look at that picture.
I see Kermit the Frog.
Which makes it so _so_ much worse.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't see Thane when I look at that picture.
> I see Kermit the Frog.
> Which makes it so _so_ much worse.



Just when I thought it couldn't get any worst...


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 8, 2011)

.....I hate all of you bastards for the imagery that will not leave my head for days.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Miranda and Thane were so-so.



Thane was a bro, through and through. A smooth criminal.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2011)

His jacket was pretty neat. Although that weird flashbacks kinda made me distant towards him.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish BioWare sold Thane's jacket...I would totally buy it.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> His jacket was pretty neat. Although that weird flashbacks kinda made me distant towards him.



Those... were... kinda _strange_.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

OPEN THINE EYES HEATHEN!


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 10, 2011)

When they say that fighting out of cover will be viable this time around, I sincerely hope that they've taken the higher difficulties in mind.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 10, 2011)

I recently played shadow broker and I must say. WOW! Liara was awesome. Glad I choose her as my Romance, by far the best.

 Would like to know what big Bioware has plans for her.

She is the only one with death immunity.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 10, 2011)

Was this your first time playing Shadow Broker?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2011)

What. The. Fuck. 

[YOUTUBE]TwjIQHunVz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

RUMOR: An old human male companion from earlier in the series will return as a possible female, to reach a larger "audience" and give a deeper, richer experience to transexual players.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2011)

Captain Anderson?


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2011)

rofl  udine


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

>Companion


----------



## Wan (Aug 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> RUMOR: An old human male companion from earlier in the series will return as a possible female, to reach a larger "audience" and give a deeper, richer experience to transexual players.



...

Richard L. Jenkins?


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Oman said:


> ...
> 
> Richard L. Jenkins?



Exacta    !


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll dump Tali for that.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

Oman said:


> ...
> Richard L. Jenkins?



 Ah, I can see this happening.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 10, 2011)

Well Udina WAS Pmsing all the time 

I finished vangaurd playthrough, renegade

-grew a beard and another pair while playing 

-almost finishing 2nd infiltrator (also renegade)


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't Jenkins die? Kaidan told me he was.


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2011)

Didnt he also tell you he'll never leave you and stuff?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Those... were... kinda _strange_.



Sunset eyes defiant in the scope?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 10, 2011)

Also, Kaidan has a sexy voice


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Also, Kaidan has a sexy voice


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> RUMOR: An old human male companion from earlier in the series will return as a possible female, to reach a larger "audience" and give a deeper, richer experience to transexual players.



CONRAD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ93inxVdpM[/YOUTUBE]

morinth and garrus in the real world as humans 

(morinth's VA is hot)


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

Everything this man says is instantly awesome.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> RUMOR: An old human male companion from earlier in the series will return as a possible female, to reach a larger "audience" and give a deeper, richer experience to transexual players.



I knew there would be an upside for being nice to Conrad.


























EDIT: Goddamnit Axl.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn, Garrus' voice is like otherwordly. It's so awesome it makes me want to rip out his voicebox and shove it down my throat thinking that could work and I could actually have his sexy voice.

I second Morinth's VA as hawt.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2011)

DAT FUCKING VOICE! Does he go into Garrus mode by default now?  

And I third Mornith's VA is fucking hot. /no homo


----------



## Corran (Aug 10, 2011)

I was fully expecting him to tell Morinth to come back later because he has some calibrations that need doing 
I still have not chosen Morinth in any of my playthroughs 

So I just bought a gaming laptop, ME2 runs well on it since thats the only game that I could test on it  Should I be modding the game since all the fem Shep options look ugly, especially dat hair


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 11, 2011)

I always choose samara because she teases about romance, I want to bang an asari milf (don't let me down ME3 )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXcwsK4BJnE[/YOUTUBE]

brb buying Italian ME2


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

I was at the BioForums, and I heard a rumor going around that Bioware will release a new ME3 song this weekend? I'm guessing the ME3 theme..?? But who knows. 

March 6 is really a long wait guys. Im dying here. ANGST! ANGST! ANGST! ANGST! Want so hard.


----------



## Jena (Aug 11, 2011)

This video


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 11, 2011)

Tali me gusta? WTF

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

Tali Me Gusta.


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2011)

Sexual activity? Hell ya!! 

DAT FEM SHEP! OHHHHHHHH MAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH GAWWWWWWWWWWDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2011)

TALI ME GUSTA!





KEELAH!


----------



## Wan (Aug 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was at the BioForums, and I heard a rumor going around that Bioware will release a new ME3 song this weekend? I'm guessing the ME3 theme..?? But who knows.
> 
> March 6 is really a long wait guys. Im dying here. ANGST! ANGST! ANGST! ANGST! Want so hard.



They're releasing a song by the same fan who did the "Commander Shepard" song:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]

Gavin Dunne, who goes by the forum handle "Miracle of Sound", does lots of fan songs for video games: 

He's officially partnering with BioWare to do a new song, "Normandy", which will premiere at Gamescom.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2011)

THAT IS BAWSS


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess that's pretty nifty. I hope its a fast song so I can use it as jogging music like the previous song.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2011)

he has a bulletstorm, couple gears and a duke nukem used to be cool, songs


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 12, 2011)

I was out for two weeks. Vacation baby. What did I miss heya?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2011)

^ nothing really... Gamescon is next weekend I think.. so we'll get more news then. Hopefully some Kaidan (Haters gonna hate.) goodies.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 12, 2011)

Kaiden sucks. Am I the only one that saved Ashley?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope.  I have a few playthroughs where Kaiden lived.  The rest have Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish there was a way to save them both.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wish there was a way to save them both.



This is true. Why do you have to make shit get real, BioWare?


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

Why? Ashley deserves to die.

It's karma for being such a cunt.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Why? Ashley deserves to die.
> 
> It's karma for being such a cunt.



Why do you think that?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wish there was a way to save them both.



I'm waiting for a mod for ME1 and ME2 that lets me order Kaiden to go help Ashley while I guard the bomb (and escape safely into the Normandy) then replaces their appearance in ME2 with a generic human soldier that thanks me politely for my service to humanity.

Sadly ME3 will need to come out first so we know what to change in it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

Oman said:


> Why do you think that?



Why should I _not_ think it?


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Why should I _not_ think it?



We'll get to that after you explain your reasons in the first place.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

Oman said:


> We'll get to that after you explain your reasons in the first place.



Because I believe she is uninteresting and uninspiring.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because I believe she is uninteresting and uninspiring.



And that's enough to call her a c-word?  Doesn't make sense to me, but whatever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a word. It's a fictional character. Get over it.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Just a word. It's a fictional character. Get over it.



That word is supposed to be one of the most offensive, insulting words in the English language.  And you've reduced it to "just a word"?  What happens when you actually get really mad and hateful at someone, then?  What do you call them?


----------



## Bluth (Aug 12, 2011)

I should edit my story, the roommate was not a friend, didn't know the guy before he moved in.  Can't say how fucking angry I was.  

I think in the end I'll do one complete run through with a character.  An official canon for myself.  I'll play through ME2 maybe once or twice.  It's a good thing I love ME2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Now the question is, do I make the full journey again, or do I just play through ME2 a few times and use the comic book shortcut.



Personally, I would start from the beginning.  But maybe that's just because I actually like the first game better than the second.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 12, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Personally, I would start from the beginning.  But maybe that's just because I actually like the first game better than the second.



To be honest I haven't played it in a long time, I'll certainly start it, hopefully the combat won't put me off too much after playing ME2 for such a long time.  

Oh well, that's enough of me bitching.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2011)

Oman said:


> We'll get to that after you explain your reasons in the first place.



You still haven't gotten the joke huh? Sad.


----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2011)

The World said:


> You still haven't gotten the joke huh? Sad.



It shouldn't be a joke if the c-word is involved.   Have standards, people.  At least just leave it at "bitch".


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

Would you feel better if I called her a twat?

It's just a word.


----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, if it's just a word, if you called someone that word would you expect them to not take it seriously?  If someone flew into a fit of rage and called you (or someone you know) that word, would it not bother you?


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

Oman said:


> Ok, if it's just a word, if you called someone that word would you expect them to not take it seriously?



Yes. Especially if they were a fictional character.




> If someone flew into a fit of rage and called you (or someone you know) that word, would it not bother you?



No. It wouldn't. Especially if they were a fictional character.


----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2011)

Ashely is a cunt

Cunt with a capital C


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

I prefer the colourful term "cuntwat."


----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2011)

I guess the gamer stereotype is real.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

Waah, waah, waah.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

Needless to say, Ashley is a horrible, horrible disgrace to her namesake.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

Ashley died in my ME playthrough.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ashley died in my ME playthrough.



Oh my God. What did you do to your name?! 

Shame she was barely worth the effort to sacrifice.

Again... disgrace to her namesake.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

> Oh my God. What did you do to your name?!



Gooba did it, free name changes as long as he picks whatever the new name will be.  :33


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 13, 2011)

Gooba army is actually reapers.

Fear them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 13, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Kaiden sucks. Am I the only one that saved Ashley?



Most people let Kaiden die. 



Krory said:


> Why? Ashley deserves to die.
> 
> It's karma for being such a cunt.





Heather/Ceryl Mason.



Krory said:


> Just a word. It's a fictional character. Get over it.



Some people have difficulty telling reality from fantasy. Some people really think wrestling is real or Justin Beiber has talent or they are married to an anime character. This woman I know is so in love with Ash Katchem it's really REALLY sad.



Jena said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry.
> 
> If it were me, I'd just play ME2. I'd hate to have to start over completely.



I chose to start over again with a Renegade Fem Sheppard. I'm trying to make a perfect Paragon male sheppard in ME2, but no matter what I always get some renegade for some reason.



Oman said:


> It shouldn't be a joke if the c-word is involved.   Have standards, people.  At least just leave it at "bitch".



Cry us a river, build a bridge, then get over it.



Krory said:


> Would you feel better if I called her a twat?
> 
> It's just a word.



Agreed, although I like Ashley and had her alive in my Renegade & male shep run.



Krory said:


> Yes. Especially if they were a fictional character.
> 
> No. It wouldn't. Especially if they were a fictional character.



own3d


----------



## The Boss (Aug 14, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm waiting for a mod for ME1 and ME2 that lets me order Kaiden to go help Ashley while I guard the bomb (and escape safely into the Normandy) then replaces their appearance in ME2 with a generic human soldier that thanks me politely for my service to humanity.
> 
> Sadly ME3 will need to come out first so we know what to change in it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

See?

TB agrees with me.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 14, 2011)

You know, one thing I like about Ash/Kaidan's character during Horizon is that they don't suck your dick for you just because you're commander Shepard. I mean, to deny commander Shepard is pretty fucking boss... especially when the character rolled with Shepard in ME1.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah. But on the flip side they are both so willing to die that it's to the point that even Jesus Christ himself would say "GET OFF THE FUCKING CROSS."


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You know, one thing I like about Ash/Kaidan's character during Horizon is that they don't suck your dick for you just because you're commander Shepard. I mean, to deny commander Shepard is pretty fucking boss... especially when the character rolled with Shepard in ME1.



When Ash basically told me to get lost , I was all fuck off bitch

When Kaidan does it I'm all like


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

Kaidan: I would gladly die for this cause!

Ashley: So would I!

Kaidan: But I would die _more!_

Ashley: I would die the _most!_

Kaidan: _I would die the mostest!_

Ashley: That's not even a word! See, that's why I deserve to die!

Kaidan: Your MOM deserves to die! And so do I!

Ashley: Shut up, poop-face! Kill _me_, Shepard!

Kaidan & Ashley: *KILLMEKILLMEKILLMEKILLMEKILLMEKILLME*


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

WHY CAN'T I JUST KILL YOU BOTH AT THIS POINT?!

DO EITHER OF YOU EVEN HAVE A FUCKING REASON TO LIVE?!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 14, 2011)

In ME3 we should be able to clone 10 garrus and make them all your teammates

our own garrus army 

but none of them would be available because they'd be busy with calibrations


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 14, 2011)

I just wish there was more interaction with them in the game.  At least they'll be featured more in the third.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 14, 2011)

You cant clone perfection D:


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2011)

oh hey
something decent from penny arcade 
or was penny arcade always good..?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> When Ash basically told me to get lost , I was all fuck off bitch
> 
> When Kaidan does it I'm all like



I never got to experience Ash going apeshit on me on Horizon... I'm ok with this.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 15, 2011)

Eh why are we still bitching about the complaining that Kaiden should die and not Ashley?


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaidan.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaiden is so weak, he must be made out of Paper Machet... or Raditz


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaidan. Papier-m?ch?.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaiden due to the ME1 system would kick the ever loving bolloocks out of everyone except Wrex, Garrus, Shep and Liara [Maybe Ash]
Tali is kinda fragile but still ME1 Tali stats > ME2 Tali
You'd be surprised of the retarded chain combos a Liara, Kaiden and Bastion Adept Shep can do
Throws, lifts, singularities and enemies flying everywhere. 
Who needs guns? :33


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

K. A. I. D. A. N.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2011)

Kicking Ass Is Damn Awesome Noob


:33


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Kaiden is so weak, he must be made out of Paper Machet... or Raditz



Wtf am I reading. Kaidan is a fucking Biotic.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey GUYZ! 
Yeah i'm new to the whole mass effect fandom thing and have only just got into the series after years of seeing ads and writing it off as "oh its that stupid shooter crap with no real story that im going to ignore without doing any further research despite the fact that i thought miranda was pretty hot ". I played mass effect 1 for the first time at the end of june right before finals and my grades (i almost failed my first year of college) suffered greatly for that but after i had some time to play it in one sitting without worrying i must say that mass effect 1 is the best game i've ever played EVER! Mass effect 2 was cool i guess but overall mass effect 1 was better imho and now i have to wait till next year for mass effect 3.

On another topic i am slightly surprised with all the Kaiden and Ashley hatin that be goin on up in here. firstly because this is the first mass effect related thread i've had a look at so maybe i just need to get used to it and also because i didnt think they were bad characters that it warranted so much hate or maybe you guys are just cynical assholes. although i do hate kaidens voice for some reason because it rubs me the wrong way and also the fact that i tried to kill him and save ashley in my first playthrough as femshep but was unable to because the game was being retarded. so far i've only played mass effect 1 3 times and am on my forth and have played mass effect 2 the same amount of times. so yeah thats how mass effect almost ruined my life


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

daichi383 said:


> On another topic i am slightly surprised with all the Kaiden and Ashley hatin that be goin on up in here. firstly because this is the first mass effect related thread i've had a look at so maybe i just need to get used to it and also because i didnt think they were bad characters that it warranted so much hate *or maybe you guys are just cynical assholes. *although i do hate kaidens voice for some reason because it rubs me the wrong way and also the fact that i tried to kill him and save ashley in my first playthrough as femshep but was unable to because the game was being retarded. so far i've only played mass effect 1 3 times and am on my forth and have played mass effect 2 the same amount of times. so yeah thats how mass effect almost ruined my life



Lesson #1: Everyone on NF is a cynical asshole.

Ashley and Kaiden are just easy targets. I can't speak for everyone, but I dislike Kaiden. I don't hate him as much as I pretend I do. It's just fun to ruthlessly attack him with my words.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Lesson #1: Everyone on NF is a cynical asshole.
> 
> Ashley and Kaiden are just easy targets. I can't speak for everyone, but I dislike Kaiden. I don't hate him as much as I pretend I do. It's just fun to ruthlessly attack him with my words.



Firstly i'll keep that in mind when imma browsin these forums  and tbh the only character i hate with a passion in mass effect Liara


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

How can you hate Liara?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

daichi383 said:


> Hey GUYZ!
> Yeah i'm new to the whole mass effect fandom thing and have only just got into the series after years of seeing ads and writing it off as "oh its that stupid shooter crap with no real story that im going to ignore without doing any further research despite the fact that i thought miranda was pretty hot ". I played mass effect 1 for the first time at the end of june right before finals and my grades (i almost failed my first year of college) suffered greatly for that but after i had some time to play it in one sitting without worrying i must say that mass effect 1 is the best game i've ever played EVER! Mass effect 2 was cool i guess but overall mass effect 1 was better imho and now i have to wait till next year for mass effect 3.
> 
> On another topic i am slightly surprised with all the Kaiden and Ashley hatin that be goin on up in here. firstly because this is the first mass effect related thread i've had a look at so maybe i just need to get used to it and also because i didnt think they were bad characters that it warranted so much hate or maybe you guys are just cynical assholes. although i do hate kaidens voice for some reason because it rubs me the wrong way and also the fact that i tried to kill him and save ashley in my first playthrough as femshep but was unable to because the game was being retarded. so far i've only played mass effect 1 3 times and am on my forth and have played mass effect 2 the same amount of times. so yeah thats how mass effect almost ruined my life



Sucks to be you. My life has greatly improved since playing Mass Effect. 

On the other note... I don't really hate characters, I just do it for the lulz like Jena does. There's only one character I really dislike.. but she's not in the ME series so we wont talk about that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 15, 2011)

Finished another playthrough with soldier, dat revenant 

I fucking hate scions


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 15, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> How can you hate Liara?



I just find her really boring and i hate her voice but then again i have yet to play LoTSB so that might change my mind


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I fucking hate scions



Ok, I _do_ actually hate them. They're so annoying. I'm trying to take down like 10 collectors and 20 charging husks at once because my team is useless. And then something keep hitting me. Oh, hello scion. Fancy seeing you here. I can't do anything about you right now but, no, just keep shooting at me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2011)

scions
I remember the platform parts in the collector ship
MY GOD
on insanity as a soldier i got owned over and over and over again


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

Scions on Horizon.. insanity mode. All of my rage.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone's just doing it to troll me and make me angry now.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Scions on Horizon.. insanity mode. All of my rage.



I cant even attempt insanity mode as i have enough trouble on casual 
its not my fault i suck at shooters


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL husks , take a bullet storm only 25% of shields gone

one swing from husk, 50% shield gone 

wtf


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

Holly shit guys.. it just dawn to me that you may be able to married your love interests in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless you're gay, naturally.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POHscfRZty8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]

Both games have such amazing osts but its easy to ignore them while playing the game.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Unless you're gay, naturally.



Nah, then you just go to Space New York.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

SPEAKING of Space New york.. isn't New York gonna be in ME3? :ho


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 15, 2011)

Lets hope the reapers attack Jersey Shore, as they will surely catch a virus there


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> SPEAKING of Space New york.. isn't New York gonna be in ME3? :ho



Maybe. 
I know that you're on Earth at the beginning of ME3, are you also in New York?


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

Last I heard, the "New York" and "London" thing was a "my bad." I think it was just featured in trailers and such.

Only time on Earth you spend is in a "megacity" that's described as being a futuristic combination of Vancouver and Seattle.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought we were going to visit multiple cities on earth

racist bioware


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

What was originally said, as I recall, was we would see the Reapers attacking different cities in the intro/opening.

But you'll only PLAY in the "megacity."


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> What was originally said, as I recall, was we would see the Reapers attacking different cities in the intro/opening.
> 
> But you'll only PLAY in the "megacity."



... well shit. 

Damn I can't wait for gamescon. I have a very good feeling they will show more Kaidan goodies. My body is ready.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2011)

Figures TB is the only one to do it right.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm.. interesting. I just found out people love for Ashley makes me barf. That's probably how you guys feel about my love for Kaidan.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah the great Pacific Northwest, very happy Bioware recognized where the best part of North America is, of course it's going to be blown up by the Reapers, so that's sort of a downer.

as for all the talk about Ashley and Kaiden, eh they're alright, they're better than other characters in ME2 like Jacob or Samara, at least they have some semblance of a personality.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

Samara is, unfortunately, deeper than Ashley. Unless whining is depth.

Also, I lol'd at how staged the GamesCom "gameplay trailer" was. But it's cool to see Engineer or Infiltrator (can tell which it is) has some kind of flaming omni-blade melee attack.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQH3_Fydt-4[/YOUTUBE]

new trailer from gamescon, krory was talking about

I wonder why cerebrus is after shepard, maybe the canon ending to ME2 was that the collector base is destroyed and their pissed? :S


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

It's been suggested numerous times that The Illusive Man is indoctrinated and he's working with the Reapers now. I can see BioWare being unoriginal enough to do that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)

Would be a cheap way out although it would defintely be more awesome if TIM was just a human loving douche


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds good enough to me. I'd kill him just because he was acting like a boss.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's been suggested numerous times that The Illusive Man is indoctrinated and he's working with the Reapers now. I can see BioWare being unoriginal enough to do that.



From what Casey stated earlier, "Cerberus is after you.. that doens't mean TIM is." 

Pffftttt--- whatever that means. 

Then again I can see Bioware doing that, and ending the whole game with destroying mass relays so reapers can't destroy the universe. But at this point, I don't really give a darn about quality in their stories anymore... I know whatever they do it's gonna be predictable. So I just wanna play the damn game.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2011)

There must be at least two different endings, one very bad. So maybe you can side with the reapers and make humans the second species in terms of power in the whole universe? One can dream.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)

i think those guys at all those game review sites still get a hard on for every single aspect of bioware games.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 16, 2011)

Liara getting her spine snapped? Bioware, you just made my day. .


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> There must be at least two different endings, one very bad. So maybe you can side with the reapers and make humans the second species in terms of power in the whole universe? One can dream.



You mean like INfamous where you can side with the Beast?

Edit: Liara got FUCKED up by that mech.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2011)

Never played Infamous



> Liara getting her spine snapped? Bioware, you just made my day.



OMG JUST SAW IT! Fills me up with joy pek


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh sweet, we can roll to the side. 

And fuck you Shepard for letting Liara get hurt by the mech.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Cerberus could also just be after Shepard because s/he's exceeded his usefulness and knows too many company secrets.


----------



## Wan (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope that Cerberus would only be after you if you blew up the Collector base, or you just won't cooperate with their plans.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't wait to fight that bad boy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)

It won't be a fight, it will be a delay tactic to ensure garrus gets through his calibrations and takes the thing down from the inside 

I do wonder what kind of dues ex machina there will be to stop /destroy the reapers, they are impervious to bullets and rockets and it took citadel forces +alliance+other council races to bring down one single reaper


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2011)

It's an Engie Shepard [cryo and incinerate but no drone so maybe it is an infiltrator but no cloak?]
Which I have to say I am very impressed with
Engie to me was always boring but now?
Full health shatter?
Incineration executions? O:
Sniper and AR?
Improvements everywhere.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> It won't be a fight, it will be a delay tactic to ensure garrus gets through his calibrations and takes the thing down from the inside


New boss: Indoctrinated Garrus



> I do wonder what kind of dues ex machina there will be to stop /destroy the reapers, they are impervious to bullets and rockets and it took citadel forces +alliance+other council races to bring down one single reaper


A thresher Maw


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> It's an Engie Shepard [cryo and incinerate but no drone so maybe it is an infiltrator but no cloak?]
> Which I have to say I am very impressed with
> Engie to me was always boring but now?
> Full health shatter?
> ...



NO! 

as for thresher maw, wait there is still rewritten geth+rachni


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2011)

Wrex will solo the Reapers.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2011)

Wrex: Reaper...
Reaper: Wrex...

I know its lame but what other Krogan joke that doesnt involve testicles do you know


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Wrex will solo the Reapers.



Wrex. My waifu!


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I do wonder what kind of dues ex machina there will be to stop /destroy the reapers, they are impervious to bullets and rockets and it took citadel forces +alliance+other council races to bring down one single reaper



Only a Spectre can kill a reaper. They are impregnated with their blood. When a reaper dies, it's soul is transferred to the nearest living object. If a Spectre is around, the soul will be drawn to it. Then the Spectre can kill him/herself and save the galaxy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 16, 2011)

Or the Spectre can impregnate a woman, and as long as the woman is nearby when the Reaper is killed, the soul goes into the fetus.  Babies with the souls of Reapers...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Only a Spectre can kill a reaper.



.. but.. but mah waifu.... I mean Wrex is above Spectre status. :33


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)

Stop calling him waifu 

you'll hurt his feelings


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2011)

But... he called me his friend...  You stop it. You're hurting _my_ feelings.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Or the Spectre can impregnate a woman, and as long as the woman is nearby when the Reaper is killed, the soul goes into the fetus.  Babies with the souls of Reapers...






The Boss said:


> .. but.. but mah waifu.... I mean Wrex is above Spectre status. :33





Dr.Douchebag said:


> Stop calling him waifu
> 
> you'll hurt his feelings





The Boss said:


> But... he called me his friend...  You stop it. You're hurting _my_ feelings.



I'm a girl.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 16, 2011)

Wrex is a Krogan Blood Brother.

Garrus is The Ultimate Bro.

Only team you'll ever need.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But... he called me his friend...  You stop it. You're hurting _my_ feelings.



He called me friend too, I like to think of wrex as a rainbow


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

I am pretty sure wrex would be pissed off if you call him a woman.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2011)

This is relevant.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh this thread


----------



## Hana (Aug 17, 2011)

This time we choose hair color! I'm sooo excited. [sarcasm detected]

I'm having a tough time choosing between the brunette and the red-head.


----------



## Vai (Aug 17, 2011)

I think thats actually a nice idea to vote for the hair color.
A lot of people were complaining they didnt like her blonde and would've prefer another color with that hair.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2011)

At least the blonde is losing.


----------



## Jena (Aug 17, 2011)

I voted for the redhead. pek


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Voted for redhair.

Redhead looks hot.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not voting because it won't matter in the least.


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope there will be an option to go bald.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2011)

Blonde was perfect. This is an outrage! 

Now I will have to see fire crotch femShep romance my glorious Kaidan in the trailers... if they don't make her romance Liara that is.  

BTW I voted for Burnett.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Red hair is the only hair for femshep.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2011)

At least she won't look as much of a bimbo as the bleach-blonde.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

Red on head, Good in bed


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2011)

I think she look good as a blond. Alas.. now my dreams of canon blond Shep being a reincarnation of The Boss is now destroyed. ='[ Goodnight sweet dreams.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This is relevant.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 17, 2011)

the red and black hair sheps are soooo boss X3


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 17, 2011)

The black FemShep was sexy smexy.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 17, 2011)

renegade shepard even after giving cerberus the base can STILL
be a complete asshole
it's like
HERE IS THIS MASSIVE DICK MOVE THAT EVERYONE WILL HATE YOU FOR AND DESTROY EVERYTHING YOU HAVE CREATED AND EARNED IN YOUR LIFE
then YOU DO SOMETHING ELSE AND IS EVEN BIGGER DICK MOVE WITH NO EFFORT INVOLVED


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This is relevant.





SEARCH:krogan history 

SEARCH:great wars 

SEARCH:genofage/ERASED/krogan victories 

SEARCHeer/ERASED/great generals 

SEARCH:toochanka/ERASED/tuchanka 

SEARCH:urnot wrex 

SEARCH:battlemaster shepard/MODIFIED/commander shepard/MODIFIED/commander shepard normandy

SEARCH:animal fights/MODIFIED/large predators 

SEARCH:tryannsauros wrex/ERASED/earth lizard wrex 

SEARCH:dinosaurs


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2011)

Unavoidable deaths of companions in ME3... I hope James Vega is one. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2011)

Agree.  But I don't want to lose anyone else...especially not my love interest.  I can lose Jacob though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2011)

Jacob and Kaiden are expendable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup yup.  And possibly Thane, if he goes out in a bad ass ending.  Like, he knows that he's dying from that disease, so he sacrifices himself to save the others or something like that.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 18, 2011)

Making sure both Kaidan and Jacob survive to this game and then killing them both off in ME3. Best canon ending


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2011)

If they give Kaidan a canon death in ME3.. I'm going to be a really...._ realllllly _sad bear. 


.. and fuck Bioware for making me care so much.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If they give Kaidan a canon death in ME3.. I'm going to be a really...._ realllllly _sad bear.
> 
> 
> .. and fuck Bioware for making me care so much.



...or a _realllllly_ happy bear.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ......or a _realllllly_ happy bear.



BLASPHEMY! I didn't spare his life in all of my play throughs just to have him die in ME3. _MADDNESS_.  

.. a dead Kaidan is a sad Boss. :c


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> BLASPHEMY! I didn't spare his life in all of my play throughs just to have him die in ME3. _MADDNESS_.
> 
> .. a dead Kaidan is a sad Boss. :c



I have Kaidan alive on three, and Ashley alive on the other 3. 

Personally I am more likely to burn Kaidan at the altar of sacrifice(should it come up again) rather than Ashley. 

Garrus is the real bro anyway.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm preparing my neg cannons for those who are going to mention garrus dying in ME3 .....


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I have Kaidan alive on three, and Ashley alive on the other 3.
> 
> Personally I am more likely to burn Kaidan at the altar of sacrifice(should it come up again) rather than Ashley.
> 
> Garrus is the real bro anyway.



Kaidan is mah husbando. I can't kill him.  I really want to see Ash in ME3 though... but meh. 

Garrus is the real bro... but if it comes down to killing Kaidan or Garrus, I will cry. Garrus has always been one of my favorite in ME3. 

Also if they kill of Wrex in ME3 I'm gonna be pissssssssss. :c 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'm preparing my neg cannons for those who are going to mention garrus dying in ME3 .....


Since Garrus is the most beloved.. I am sure his death is already canon. _Believe it_. Bioware.. so mean. ;_;


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys are missing the most obvious two canon deaths.

Anderson and Thane.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> You guys are missing the most obvious two canon deaths.
> 
> Anderson and Thane.



......I had an argument, but was immediately swayed to speechlessness by your sig.

Now I must slink away in shame.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2011)

There is no argument.

Especially for Thane.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully Udina will die.  I really don't like him.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 18, 2011)

Claire Redfields ass is stronger than Miranda's. 


...and it doesn't have any genetic implants 

Also it would be so epic if Bioware pulls another "kaiden or ashely" choice again.

...what if they force us to choose between Garrus and Wrex? ....I retract my earlier statemtent, they better not be pulling that shit again. Unless if it's Jacob and anyone, ANYONE else.


----------



## Jena (Aug 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> ...what if they force us to choose between Garrus and Wrex?





NOOOOO

I couldn't chose. I'd sacrifice myself.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd choose Kaidan/Ashley survivor.

It'd be like "Choose Wrex or Garrus."

I'd hack the game and choose "Kaidan/Ashley."

Or Jacob.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> ...what if they force us to choose between Garrus and Wrex?



.......

I...I don't even have a reaction, I am just so...numbed by the idea that I.....

Bloody hell.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If they give Kaidan a canon death in ME3..


Kaidan had a canon death in ME1.

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully we can get some batarian squad members, that way no ones favorite character has to die :ho.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2011)

We don't need them as squad members, we can just keep them in the cargo bay of the Normandy and when we need to sacrifice someone, just pick one of them.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2011)

Why sacrifice Batarians when we could just sacrifice Jacob?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 18, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> We don't need them as squad members, we can just keep them in the cargo bay of the Normandy and when we need to sacrifice someone, just pick one of them.



but I'd want to talk to them to let them know I will be fodderising them, I want to see their reactions and complaining before I feed them to a thresher maw to make it more satisfying 



Krory said:


> Why sacrifice Batarians when we could just sacrifice Jacob?



Jacob is just one man, more batarians sacrificed =more fun


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2011)

Good point.  Well, in case we need to make multiple sacrifices.  Jacob, Kaiden/Ashley, and Batarians are on my list to sacrifice.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> ...what if they force us to choose between Garrus and Wrex?


That's... just cruel. 





Krory said:


> You guys are missing the most obvious two canon deaths.
> 
> Anderson and Thane.


No fun allow. :c 

I don't want Anderson to die... but if he does.. eh, he better go out in a badass way or else. As for Thane.. I want to see him die a slow death on a bed.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

No, not Wrex or Garrus! DON'T MAKE CHOOSE!! NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Oh Jacob, I -almost- feel sorry for him. 

I wanted brunette Femshep but I don't mind ginger Femshep. 

Question guys, will you romance female Krogan if it was available? Do we have any leak on their looks?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 18, 2011)

Joker - "Shepard! You we don't have enough time to save both of them what will you do?"
Garrus - "Shepard can this wait I'm the middle of Calibrating the nuke."
Wrex - "Shepard."

Option 1 - Save Wrex
Option 2 - Save Garrus 

Pick


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2011)

If you look at the gameplay videos, you see a female Krogan.  She's wearing a over the bottom half of her face though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 18, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Question guys, will you romance female Krogan if it was available? Do we have any leak on their looks?



Well my MaleShep does have a breeding request for killing a thresher maw


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Hopefully we can get some batarian squad members, that way no ones favorite character has to die :ho.



B...But what if that damn Batarian turns out to be fuck awesome? 

THEN HOW WILL WE CHOOSE?! 





Miss Goobette said:


> Well my MaleShep does have a breeding request for killing a thresher maw





I bet they love it...rough.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> B...But what if that damn Batarian turns out to be fuck awesome?
> 
> THEN HOW WILL WE CHOOSE?!


simple

batarians cannot be fuck ossim


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 19, 2011)

Batarian pirate/slave trader as squad member? 

Sacrificed before wrex can say 'shepard' 

Actually would not mind such a member


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2011)

batarian suicide bomber member for ME3
You can bring him on only one mission


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 19, 2011)

dunno if posted before but...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

Bioware should allow the player to pair up party members they aren't getting it on with. I would pair up Wrex and Garrus... and watch their homo sex tape all day erry day. Hot.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2011)

daichi383 said:


> Batarians are cool though right?



I only count the one the garrus had workign for him as cool
other than that
kill em all


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

I would pay good money to see Wrex crack open Kaidan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> I would pay good money to see Wrex crack open Kaidan.


Sign me up.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2011)

Wrex slaps Kaidan with his 4 testicles.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 19, 2011)

Dammit krory stop posting while you have that hot sig, can't concentrate


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

It'll be changing soon.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 19, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Well my MaleShep does have a breeding request for killing a thresher maw



Funny enough, so does my male Shepard and BOTH my female shepards. Who would have though what a Krogan, a Salarian, and a human armed with a Nuclear bomb could do.

Dr. Douchebag: That's a pretty sweet pic. I'd totally shag that Sheppard rotten.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Thresher Maw was fun if you ONLY use a Heavy Pistol and SMG (and some powers).


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Wrex slaps Kaidan with his 4 testicles.



That mental image.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That mental image.



Heres another one for you: sex with the collector general

I KNOW YOU FEEL THIS

THIS HURTS YOU

I WILL TEAR YOU APART


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

So basically Bioware avoid the whole "will Kaidan be a romance option for manShep in ME3" question. Can they make it any more _obvious _that he will be. Goddang Bioware. 

My emotions are conflicted as fuck.  



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Heres another one for you: sex with the collector general
> 
> I KNOW YOU FEEL THIS
> THIS HURTS YOU
> I WILL TEAR YOU APART


Y U DO DIS.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

It'd be hilarious if all romance options are bi.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

One gender is not enough to handle Wrex.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> It'd be hilarious if all romance options are bi.



I don't remember Dragon Age 2 being hilarious.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2011)

Secret Romance option.

Conrad Verner.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Heres another one for you: sex with the collector general
> 
> I KNOW YOU FEEL THIS
> 
> ...





Gods, the mental image.





The Boss said:


> I don't remember Dragon Age 2 being hilarious.



Shush you, Fenris & Bella were hilarious and awesome. 

Anders could go choke on a dick though.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That mental image.



Kaidan catches whiff of the smell between Wrex's testicles.

Scent of Krogan God.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Kaidan catches whiff of the smell between Wrex's testicles.
> 
> Scent of Krogan God.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Kaidan catches whiff of the smell between Wrex's testicles.
> 
> Scent of Krogan God.





*dies*


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Son Goku just won the thread.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> *dies*



That gif is amazing.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Shush you, Fenris & Bella were hilarious and awesome.
> 
> Anders could go choke on a dick though.


Anders... WHY BIOWARE WHY. 



Son Goku said:


> Kaidan catches whiff of the smell between Wrex's testicles.
> 
> Scent of Krogan God.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2011)

I am now King of the Reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> I am now King of the Reapers.



Come ME3 Shepard will hold that tittle. So, in theory we will all be King of the  Reapers. How do you feel about that... sir.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Come ME3 Shepard will hold that tittle. So, in theory we will all be King of the  Reapers. How do you feel about that... sir.



I am the god of your universe.

Do not question me.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> I am the god of your universe.
> 
> Do not question me.



Blasphemy. You're not Wrex.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Blasphemy. You're not Wrex.



I am his seller of Essence of Krogan God.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Heres another one for you: sex with the collector general
> 
> I KNOW YOU FEEL THIS
> 
> ...



Here's some Krogan-Collector Poetry.

Roses are Red, Violets are blue, ASSUMING CONTROL, THIS HURTS YOU.



Son Goku said:


> I am the god of your universe.
> 
> Do not question me.



You have the attention of those infinately your greater.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Here's some Krogan-Collector Poetry.
> 
> Roses are Red, Violets are blue, ASSUMING CONTROL, THIS HURTS YOU.
> 
> ...



Robotic craw fish do not equal me.


Only Garrus Lord of Omega, High Duke of Bro-ittude equals me.


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Here's some Krogan-Collector Poetry.
> 
> Roses are Red, Violets are blue, ASSUMING CONTROL, THIS HURTS YOU.
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to use this next valentines day. 

I'll have to give the card to someone, and when they finish reading and look up in horror, smile and wink. Or maybe pantomime probing.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think I'm going to use this next valentines day.
> 
> I'll have to give the card to someone, and when they finish reading and look up in horror, smile and wink. Or maybe pantomime probing.




*Spoiler*: _For Valentine's Day_


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzBCbXCgbtY[/YOUTUBE]

We need a Mass Effect version of this, Jim carrey as shepard


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Valentine's Day_



They're so lovely.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd be that Elcor's valentine.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Rose are red, violets are blue, can this wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2011)

Dunno if posted:




> *Bunch of info from GamesCom:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 21, 2011)

I gave the Council the finger in ME2 despite the fact that my character is Paragon. Ungrateful twats. 

Also, yay for no planet scanning.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2011)

LEGION CONFIRMED FOR EPIC


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome news


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 21, 2011)

dat news !


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting. Kal'Reegar, who's that?


> Also don't try to melee an Atlas mech.


Challange accepted.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2011)

i have melee'd ymirs, preatorians, harbingers and scions.
looks liek i have a new challenge


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

> Joker EDI romance is being "looked at".



...Wait, what? 



Hunted by sister said:


> Interesting. Kal'Reegar, who's that?
> //HbS



........

The awesome Quarian marine voiced by the infinitely more awesome Adam Baldwin. 

Oh god, might he be recruitable?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, the one with a rocket launcher?

//HbS


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh, the one with a rocket launcher?
> 
> //HbS



Yes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 21, 2011)

> Aside from the Krogan princess, we will apparently not see female counterparts of turians,salarians and so on in ME3 either.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giphvQGpFpM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
when Femshep says
A little far

I crack the fuck up


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2011)

EDI likes seeing humans on their knees. 

May not be so much a joke


----------



## Bluth (Aug 21, 2011)

That is bullshit.  I understand not seeing Salarian females since it seems they are a bit rare and usually only are seen on their home planets, but to not see any Turian females seems lame since the Turians seem to have a similar society to humans when it comes to gender.  

Happy with most of the other stuff.

Also if you don't remember Kal'Reeger I feel bad for you, that guy is a BAMF.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

And not a single fuck was given.

Krogan females are the only ones that matter.


----------



## Alien (Aug 21, 2011)

Should be spending less time on shitty romance stuff and more on exploration 

Still can't believe that they almost completely dropped the thing they were promoting the most back when ME1 was coming out

They've managed to build a fairly interesting (if not cliche as fuck ) universe and they end up showing jack shit of it

And wtf @ the Joker and Edi stuff. Must be a joke.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2011)

actually joker warms up to EDI and vice versa
She even deleted some of his extranet bookmarks for him in citadel space so he does not get in trouble 
their Pairing is called JEDI
made me lol and aww at the same time


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2011)

jedi for me3 

kal reegar was awesome, especially with his rocket launcher 

but i dare him take my tali away


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 21, 2011)

Clupy: If you saved the Rachni & Geth, I'm guessing they'll be on your side as you saved their asses.

I've been waiting for Joker/Shepard remoance since ME1.

Tali's face has been so "It won't be shown" you know they will.

I'm hoping to see romance with the following: Jack (M & F), Liara (M&F), Ashley (M&F), not Kaiden he sucks ass, Tali, Miranda, Jacob, Joker, Legion (hotness), Grunt & Wrex 3 way with fem shep, Garrus, Shai'ira, 

Legion BETTER be a squadmate.



Miss Goobette said:


> EDI likes seeing humans on their knees.
> 
> May not be so much a joke



Joker: Oh great, I get to go crawling around in there again. Shit.
EDI: I enjoy the sight of humans on their knees.
Joker: ...
Edit: That was a joke.
Joker: Right...



Bluth said:


> That is bullshit.  I understand not seeing Salarian females since it seems they are a bit rare and usually only are seen on their home planets, but to not see any Turian females seems lame since the Turians seem to have a similar society to humans when it comes to gender.
> 
> Happy with most of the other stuff.
> 
> Also if you don't remember Kal'Reeger I feel bad for you, that guy is a BAMF.



I've read on the ME Wiki that Bioware wants to introduce the female Turians as people want to see them and the Dalatresses. I don't expect a lot of female Salarians/Dalatresses honestly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Should be spending less time on shitty romance stuff and more on exploration
> 
> Still can't believe that they almost completely dropped the thing they were promoting the most back when ME1 was coming out
> 
> ...



But exploring in ME1 was bland, boring, and tedious. There's only so much generic warehouse clones I can take.


----------



## Alien (Aug 21, 2011)

And that's why they should have improved it instead of dropping it completely ergo not being lazy fucks


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> And that's why they should have improved it instead of dropping it completely ergo not being lazy fucks



But they did improve it. By removing it completely.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2011)

Lazy?  There is only so much you can put into a game in the given development time.  In view of the plethora of other things the developers put into the game I don't think there's any ground to call them lazy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

It wasn't as bad as the downgrade from ACII to AC:B at least.


----------



## Alien (Aug 21, 2011)

Oman said:


> Lazy?  There is only so much you can put into a game in the given development time.  In view of the plethora of other things the developers put into the game I don't think there's any ground to call them lazy.



I think a developer with Bioware's resources should be able to implement exploration without lengthening the development time too much 

just saying that i would have preferred them focusing more on other stuff instead of the waifu simulator part. Which they seem to be spending a substantial amount of resources and time on.

@Krory: is it normal that enemies in the AC games only come at you one at a time or is it something difficulty level related ? 

I watched someone play AC2 for a bit a couple of weeks ago and the enemies just stood there while the main c offed them one by one


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

That's the attraction of Assassin's Creed. It makes people feel so awesome because they think they're epic for taking out fifteen guys that only come at them one at a time just like in the movies.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> And that's why they should have improved it instead of dropping it completely ergo not being lazy fucks



They probably replaced it with planet scanning because _so_ many people were bitching about it.

If I had a nickel for every time I heard "the one thing I didn't like about Mass Effect was the mako" I'd be rich.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> They probably replaced it with planet scanning because _so_ many people were bitching about it.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time I heard "the one thing I didn't like about Mass Effect was the mako" I'd be rich.



It's possible to have exploration without a vehicle.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's possible to have exploration without a vehicle.



Isn't that essentially what planet scanning is?

Although you're zoomed very far out.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

Staring at a plain, dull sphere over and over and over again with no degree of impressive visuals trumps epic, sprawling scenery of futuristic buildings in either perfect or dilapidated condition, exotic plant-life, sprawling snowy mountain ranges, et cetera? 

If I had known that, there would be absolutely no reason to play any RPG when I can get the same experience by just staring at a mini-map.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Staring at a plain, dull sphere over and over and over again with no degree of impressive visuals trumps epic, sprawling scenery of futuristic buildings in either perfect or dilapidated condition, exotic plant-life, sprawling snowy mountain ranges, et cetera?
> 
> If I had known that, there would be absolutely no reason to play any RPG when I can get the same experience by just staring at a mini-map.



I didn't say it was a good choice. 

I'm just trying to understand their thought process.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

....I am just going to say it.

I liked the Mako, I never had problem controlling it, and taking a Thresher Maw down with rockets was fuck awesome.

I was not a happy camper when they removed it in favor of planet fucking scanning. 

Thank god they actually almost improved everything else.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2011)

As an actual racing games fan I was insulted by the Mako. Really it was not even arcade tier.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....I am just going to say it.
> 
> *I liked the Mako, I never had problem controlling it, and taking a Thresher Maw down with rockets was fuck awesome.*
> 
> ...



No, taking down a Thresher Maw with a Sniper Rifle and a Shotgun is fuck awesome.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2011)

taking down a threasher maw on foot in ME1 was fucking awesome


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2011)

You take one anyway in ME2. I'd assume in ME1 it'd be 10 times harder(or longer) if you do it without your little gravity offender.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2011)

at lvl 60 threasher maw are easy as hell 

but then again it just tossed all my biotic powers at it and kept firing at it 

but they give so much exp on foot its just way to op for leveling up


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 21, 2011)

Look at me and my mako.

Going up vertical walls.

Fuck your gravity.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 21, 2011)

The Mako was hilariously awful, I loved it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

I liked to imagine the passengers in the Mako screaming in terror as Shepard drives like a maniac across planets.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 21, 2011)

Garrus has to calibrate the universe breaking mako.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> I think a developer with Bioware's resources should be able to implement exploration without lengthening the development time too much
> 
> just saying that i would have preferred them focusing more on other stuff instead of the waifu simulator part. Which they seem to be spending a substantial amount of resources and time on.



No, it's the fans who are putting a substantial amount of resources and time on it.  Romances are just a small part of the the experience of the games; heck, it's a small part of just getting to know the characters.  A few conversations, a moment before the final mission of each game, that's it.

Damn, that makes the romances sound pretty shallow too...


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBT-XzvN7Pw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 22, 2011)

All J know is, I liked the Mako more than scanning. I loved ATV Mako. That thing saw more air time than a skateboard in the X Games. I know for fact everyone had to be brain dead by the end of ANY of my Mako missions. 

It'll suck I gotta take some Renegade paths to ensure the survival of my entire crew. So far the files I'll have to play is...

Female Shep - Paragon with some Renegade - Loyal to Kaiden
Male Shep - Paragon - Loyal to Ashley
Male Shep - Paragon - Break up with Ashley for Tali
Female Shep - Paragon with some Renegade - Break up with Kaiden for Garrus
Female Shep - Renegade with LOTS of Paragon (100% & 75% for ME 1 & ME 2 ) - Loyal to Liara
Female Shep - Renegade with LOTS of Paragoon - Breaks up with Liara for Garrus

Should be fun. All I know is, Garrus was hurt. I want to give him something more to live for other than Revenge.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2011)

Wait.  Even though Jack survived during my game... she won't be a playable character in 3?  

Well that sucks.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2011)

most of my playthroughs are non romantic 

1 ashley 
1 miranda
1 Jack
1 tali
2 Liara :33

1 femshep with Kaidan
3 femshep with liara
1 femshep with garrus

all are non cheating


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2011)

what was the point of introducing jack? i mean besides reminding the player that cerberus is a bitch and asshole i don't see any reason why they introduced Jack

samantha is a way better biotic. got the better biotic abilities anyways


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 22, 2011)

Jack was fun. I'm thinking about making a Sentinel Shep in 1 (to get those achievements namely) that gets with noone but in two gets with Jack. I have a soft spot for damaged goods.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2011)

I fangasim'd. 



Once again fuck Bioware for making me care so much.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 22, 2011)

Umm,Boss,and everybody else..if you crave for a Mass Effect'ish game..you should probably try out Deus Ex: Human Revolution!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK4k_Ieh8Wg[/YOUTUBE]


Shitty quality,but you get the point.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2011)

Was just reading the review. Sounds pretty boss though everyone complains about the boss battles (I guess for obvious reasons).

Still gonna pirate the shit out of it, though.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> Was just reading the review. Sounds pretty boss though everyone complains about the boss battles (I guess for obvious reasons).
> 
> Still gonna pirate the shit out of it, though.



Well,the boss battles are serviceable in what is otherwise an impecable game.

So they stand out.


And dude..I am not one against piracy..much.

But we gotta support greatness when greatness arrises or else we will have Call of Duty 42: When Iron Eagles Cry for a long time from now on.

Not to mention the perversion of companies that now make good stuff (and yes BioWare included) seeing that simple,stupid stuff sells and then deciding that they too want a piece of that pie.


As in,I don't want to see Dragon Age 3 turned into God Of War and Mass Effect 4 (you know it's coming ) turned into CoD..


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2011)

It won't matter anyway. Developers will do whatever they please. And considering my limited funds, I already have my upcoming game secured until probably Mass Effect 3.

I offer my moral support and no one will miss my sixty dollars, most of which would go to Square-Enix anyway who is just as bad as the other moguls.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> It won't matter anyway. Developers will do whatever they please. And considering my limited funds, I already have my upcoming game secured until probably Mass Effect 3.
> 
> I offer my moral support and no one will miss my sixty dollars, most of which would go to Square-Enix anyway who is just as bad as the other moguls.



Hey,I didn't throw any stones dude!

I know what it feels like to have a tight budget on my hands.

All I am saying is that it would have been nice to see more games like DE:HR and ME than CoD and that I do wish we could all support the developer (which is Eidos Montreal and not Square Enix).

Also,I heard that the same team is making Thief 4..for those that remember.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Umm,Boss,and everybody else..if you crave for a Mass Effect'ish game..you should probably try out Deus Ex: Human Revolution!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZxjUrxLLvg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Originally a first day buy.. but I wont have time to play it so I'm gonna get this for _SUUURE_ in Sept.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2011)

I know who the developer is. But the sad fact is the publisher gets the biggest cut. Not to mention Eidos is _owned_ by Square-Enix, which just means they'll be able to penny-pinch even more like EA does to BioWare and Activision does to... everyone. And unfortunately, the same thing will happen with the new Tomb Raider (since it's Crystal Dynamics, which then goes through Eidos, and then to Square-Enix).

I've already dedicated myself to getting Gears of War 3 (as much as other people may dislike it). If I can somehow swing another game, this is the one I would get, I think... I have some stuff to trade in after I finish them (still have a few achievements to weed out in Borderlands and F.E.A.R. 3)... but with no actual funding, I would need more.

Unless of course I try the pirated version and don't actually like the game. But it looks nice.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2011)

Gears of War
is the only true G.O.W. abbreviation


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2011)

so....
just the regular collections edition then?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2011)

I noticed that the collector's edition would run about $80.  What all does that include?


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I noticed that the collector's edition would run about $80.  What all does that include?



The nifty metal case featuring John Shepard on one side and the new default Jane Shepard on the other.

An intergalactic N7 hoodie for Shepard to wear on the Normandy.

A pet mini-Ymir (which will supposedly even have its own back-story) for Shepard.

For XBox goers, you will get a Normandy replica avatar prop item.

Alternate appearance pack for characters (only showed Ashley/Kaidan, James Vega, and Liara so far).

Seventy-page hardbound artbook.

Dark Horse comic book.

Fabric N7 patch.

4x6 lithograph.

Soundtrack.

Forum avatars/badges.

N7 Arsenal Pack (N7 SMG, Pistol, Sniper Rifle and Shotgun).

Not as awesome as the Gears of War 3 Epic Edition, but alas...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> so....
> just the regular collections edition then?



I'm so damn mad that _Bioware _won't be able to do a better CE. I mean... fucking Batman is on it's 2nd game and it's CE is fucking Boss. I so mad.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> The nifty metal case featuring John Shepard on one side and the new default Jane Shepard on the other.
> 
> An intergalactic N7 hoodie for Shepard to wear on the Normandy.
> 
> ...



Well what should I expect
*puts on shades*
FOR A FEW DOLLARS MORE
YEAAAAAAAA

/Movie reference no one will get




The Boss said:


> I'm so damn mad that _Bioware _won't be able to do a better CE. I mean... fucking Batman is on it's 2nd game and it's CE is fucking Boss. I so mad.



Our CE is sooo... underwhelming.
I mean this is the big one. 
i mean the ME2 Collector's edition was ""
Because it was a huge pun.
Man I wish I can keep my Terminus armor :< 
It looks so boss.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm so damn mad that _Bioware _won't be able to do a better CE. I mean... fucking Batman is on it's 2nd game and it's CE is fucking Boss. I so mad.



Yeah but then Batman has to make up for it's legitimately bad Arkham Asylum Collector's Edition.

It was a great game, but the baterang it came with was easily the most garbage thing I've seen come with anything. There are McDonald's Happy Meal toys that were sturdier and better constructed.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm so damn mad that _Bioware _won't be able to do a better CE. I mean... fucking Batman is on it's 2nd game and it's CE is fucking Boss. I so mad.



Agree.  I was totally ready to drop over a $100 for a super edition.

Don't you want my money BioWare?!?!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2011)

me too D:

GoW 3 I am dropping 150 for :33


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2011)

Artbooks can be pretty sweet

I remember ordering the SC2 collectors edition and asking myself later why the fuck i splashed down the money for it. That is , until i skimmed through the artbook. Shit was so cash even my mom digged it


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2011)

Shitloads of people got spoiled cause they skimmed through the artbook instead of playing the game first though


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, i sound blacker by the day 

goddammit

triple post


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> me too D:
> 
> GoW 3 I am dropping 150 for :33



Same.

'dat awesome Marcus Fenix statue and the Octus Service Medal.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> Shitloads of people got spoiled cause they skimmed through the artbook instead of playing the game first though


I was smart and didn't look through it.  I remember when I got the MGS4 CE there was a HUGE Spoiler warning sticker on it. Bioware could learn a thing or two.  



Krory said:


> Yeah but then Batman has to make up for it's legitimately bad Arkham Asylum Collector's Edition.
> 
> It was a great game, but the baterang it came with was easily the most garbage thing I've seen come with anything. There are McDonald's Happy Meal toys that were sturdier and better constructed.




Oh well. ME3 is coming with an artbook too.. so I guess it's _ok_. The cover of the artbook made me jizz.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> Same.
> 
> 'dat awesome Marcus Fenix statue and the Octus Service Medal.



Yes and yes. :33
I have 2 major collector editions. 
Fable 3 which turned out to be meh.
Starcraft 2 which I enjoy time to time.
It came with like 10 2-week trials of WoW 
I was like NOPE. 

I will get to add GoW3 to this list.
I wish I could add ME3 to this list.
Maybe in December they will announce a SUPER DUPER DUAL STATUE[i will even take a Bust] OF BOTH FEMSHEP AND MALE SHEP
Hell I'd take little metal work throphies of the paragon and Renegade symbols :<


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 23, 2011)

80 bucks is not bad for all that, but I'd gladly pay $200 if they released a sexier package


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hey,I didn't throw any stones dude!
> 
> I know what it feels like to have a tight budget on my hands.
> 
> ...



I remember. And I sincerely hope they've learned their lesson after Thief 3.


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> Shitloads of people got spoiled cause they skimmed through the artbook instead of playing the game first though



 Don't remind me...


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2011)

I did the same thing with the Starcraft 2 artbook. NOT that it was very hard to imagine that development...


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2011)

I havent even opened my SC2 Artbook D:


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 24, 2011)

> It was lonely. It called to us.
> It wanted to remember. The Masters had been gone so long.
> The Masters were lost when it was shattered.
> Currents swept through their inner worlds. They were turned to noise. Babble.
> ...


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2011)

> It was lonely. It called to us.
> It wanted to remember. The Masters had been gone so long.
> The Masters were lost when it was shattered.
> Currents swept through their inner worlds. They were turned to noise. Babble.
> ...


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 24, 2011)

TasteTheDifference said:


>



Sounds like the indoctrinated trying to indoctrinate others...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2011)

Krory said:


>



This is the only answer.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you think the machines began?


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2011)

i don't understand those quotes? 



> It was lonely. It called to us.
> It wanted to remember. The Masters had been gone so long.
> The Masters were lost when it was shattered.
> Currents swept through their inner worlds. They were turned to noise. Babble.



^what is that from?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 24, 2011)

pardon the nooby question I'm about to ask but what does "" mean?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 24, 2011)

=


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> pardon the nooby question I'm about to ask but what does "" mean?





The : ryoma emote used to be something like that image.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 24, 2011)

Muk said:


> i don't understand those quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> ^what is that from?



The user who posted it says it was text cut out from the game.  Guess he looked into the coding or whatever and recovered it that way.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> The : ryoma emote used to be something like that image.



Ah, thanks for that. for a second I thought you where laughing at me


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 24, 2011)

Perhaps the Human-Reaper embryo had something to say originally...


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel like i fits more into being an audio recording for the indoctrinated Cerberus crew on the reaper.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb0CwoONOrc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It's an Indoctrination WITHIN an Indoctrination!


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 25, 2011)

The last vid is AWESOME!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb0CwoONOrc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's an Indoctrination WITHIN an Indoctrination!


0:42-0:53
1:07
1:36
Where are these from?

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

0:42-0:53 looks like J.J. Abram's Star Trek movie aside from the gratuitous poorly done Normandy shoe-in.

1:07 might be the same.

1:36, the part with Thane? From one of the first ME2 trailers.

EDIT: Yeah. The poster of the video on YouTube confirms he used Star Trek footage.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll explain where later. I recongize a few of them


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks

//HbS


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Aug 25, 2011)

Dunno if it had been posted yet, but it seems the new ME song by Miracle of Sound is out:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-DY3tf2aqc[/YOUTUBE]
It's pretty awsome.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty cool

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah... I won't be buying this, thanks to EA's Origin bullshit.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 25, 2011)

Heh, pretty catchy!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

Ugh.. I'm not too fond of it. Just not my cup of tea.

Also that fucking custom shep. 

@Kitsukaru: You can always pirate it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 25, 2011)

Lies and slanders.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Isn't pirating the way to go all the time? That way I only wasted time on The Witcher 2, not money.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy shit, I just read about why everyone has their panties in a bunch over Origin. Good god, I can't believe they actually think this wont decrease their sales.

Its funny, while I always planned to get ME3 on ps3, I was a little bummed about not having a PC good enough to play BF3. Now I can rest easy, because I wouldn't be getting it for PC anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

I CAN'T... I JUST CAN'T. NO. IF YOU NEED ME I'LL BE AT _THE NILE _RIVER. THE WEATHER IS AMAZING HERE. 



> Voice/Actor Raphael Sbarge who voices Kaidan Alenko has confirmed that you can pursue an intimate relationship with him as male Shepherd


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Best.

Game.

Ever.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 25, 2011)

Bioware can have all my money.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't wait to sword-fight Kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

Why Kaidan though.. _WHHYYY._ Anyone but HIM. _WHHHHHHHHYYYYYY. _


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Clearly TB would prefer to sword-fight Garrus.

But she's just bigoted.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't want to sword fight anyone.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't take you for the fish-fight sort...


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 25, 2011)

> Voice/Actor Raphael Sbarge who voices Kaidan Alenko has confirmed that you can pursue an intimate relationship with him as male Shepherd



Awwwww Yeeaahhh!! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Aug 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why Kaidan though.. _WHHYYY._ Anyone but HIM. _WHHHHHHHHYYYYYY. _


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> I didn't take you for the fish-fight sort...


Fisf fight? What the hell is that.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

You don't wanna know.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 25, 2011)

...Does this mean female Shepards will be able to romance Ashley?


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> ...Does this mean female Shepards will be able to romance Ashley?



Why bother? Male Shepard's don't even want to.

 But apparently both Ashley and Kaidan were meant to be bi. The world wasn't ready for it strangely enough (or Microsoft wasn't).


----------



## Jena (Aug 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Why bother? Male Shepard's don't even want to.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure everyone is _DYING _to know how I'm doing. FYI I'm still crying. 



But Kaidan is still one _Glorious _mutha fucker.  I'll still tap it.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm sure everyone is _DYING _to know how I'm doing. FYI I'm still crying.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kaidan is still one _Glorious _mutha fucker.  I'll still tap it.



As Wrex gently lays his testicles on Kaidan's eyes and nostrils.

Breathe Kaidan, Breathe 


oh hey boss


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh what a sight. The space bards/minstrels will sing such tales.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Why bother? Male Shepard's don't even want to.
> 
> But apparently both Ashley and Kaidan were meant to be bi. The world wasn't ready for it strangely enough (or Microsoft wasn't).



I have a playthrough for each romance option.  I try to get as many different changes in the plot that I can.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 26, 2011)

Ashley Bi? Impossible.

Super Space Christian action!


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2011)

Ashley's cunt is tighter than a nun with a chastity belt on. She couldn't fit anything up there. Same with her butthole. Which is probably why that broom up her ass makes her such a bitch.


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2011)

You can open any door if you apply enough force.


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I CAN'T... I JUST CAN'T. NO. IF YOU NEED ME I'LL BE AT _THE NILE _RIVER. THE WEATHER IS AMAZING HERE.






...


----------



## Corran (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the real question is, is Kaiden a "top" or a "bottom"


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2011)

He is a biotic and bi. I think its safe to assume that he will be bottom too. That bitch.


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2011)

You know...gay romance lines were recorded for ME1 for both Ash and Kaidan, but ended up being cut from the game.  There's still a chance they can be cut from ME3.  Maybe.  Please.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2011)

They were cut because they weren't allowed.

Now BW has full reign.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> I didn't take you for the fish-fight sort...



Naw I called it. I knew she liked to grind or use a prostetic.

If anyone wants to know what Fish Fighting is, I know EXACTLY what it is. Shoot me a PM or an MSN message and I'll answer you, no questions asked. But I'm pretty sure I hinted STRONGLY at it. Here's for us FemShep x Garrus fangirls (like me) and fanboys (like me).


----------



## Jena (Aug 26, 2011)

Oman said:


> You know...gay romance lines were recorded for ME1 for both Ash and Kaidan, but ended up being cut from the game.  There's still a chance they can be cut from ME3.  Maybe.  Please.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2011)

FemShep and Miranda > MaleShep and Kaidan


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2011)

Conan O'Brien is the freaking MAN. That guy is the king of Late Night Comeday. David Letterman is only good in the top ten, and CERTAINLY NOT JAY LENO. Screw him.

I much rather see Garrus x FemShep x Jack or soemthing off the wall freaky like Legion x Tali x Grunt


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> As Wrex gently lays his testicles on Kaidan's eyes and nostrils.
> 
> Breathe Kaidan, Breathe :LOS
> 
> oh hey boss :geg


WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM MAN. 



Oman said:


> ...


Someone who shares my pain? 



Corran said:


> I think the real question is, is Kaiden a "top" or a "bottom"


AWKWARD QUESTION IS AWKWARD.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2011)

Apperently the boss is upset she's the bottom


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2011)

No... I just don't want Kaidan to be a bi romance option.


----------



## Jena (Aug 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> I think the real question is, is Kaiden a "top" or a "bottom"



According to the video, he's on bottom.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No... I just don't want Kaidan to be a bi romance option.



You're pissed you're the bottom. That's okay, when you turn 18 we can talk 



Jena said:


> According to the video, he's on bottom.



Score one for the bad guys!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2011)

> Kaidan is a major character in the series.



Sauce, my own ass.. :ho

Actually it was during the Bioware live stream.. _whatever_. Just take all of my money Bioware. Also, can it be March 6th already. Please.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2011)

If sauce is coming out of your ass, I think giving bioware your money is the last thing you should worry about


----------



## Jena (Aug 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Sauce, my own ass.. :ho



Your ass is a Uchiha?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No... I just don't want Kaidan to be a bi romance option.



Please don't take offense, but what is the problem there actually?

Unless you play M!Shepard intending to bum fuck Kaidan, it really wont affect you at all.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> If sauce is coming out of your ass, I think giving bioware your money is the last thing you should worry about


... 



Jena said:


> Your ass is a Uchiha?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Your sharingan saw right through me.  



G. Hawke said:


> Please don't take offense, but what is the problem there actually?
> 
> Unless you play M!Shepard intending to bum fuck Kaidan, it really wont affect you at all.


Uh... First of all I just want to say I don't have a problem with bi/gays or anything like that. I have many friends who are bi/gay. IDK about anyone else but for me, I find it a huge turn off if the guy I'm interest in likes cock up his ass. I don't think that with Kaidan being bi it would change his personality... but it's just a huge turn off knowing that he.. you know. That's all. I just.. I can't. It's just not my cup of tea. 

Even as playing MShep I don't care if guys hit on him..  I mean fucking bitches hit on FemShep all the time, and I'll do the same thing to them. I'll just be sure to let them know Shep isn't interested in same sex relationship. Like I said, I don't have a problem if people like it, it's just not my thing.


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2011)

^^I have much the same opinion regarding Ash.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Uh... First of all I just want to say I don't have a problem with bi/gays or anything like that. I have many friends who are bi/gay. IDK about anyone else but for me, I find it a huge turn off if the guy I'm interest in likes cock up his ass. I don't think that with Kaidan being bi it would change his personality... but it's just a huge turn off knowing that he.. you know. That's all. I just.. I can't. It's just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Even as playing MShep I don't care if guys hit on him..  I mean fucking bitches hit on FemShep all the time, and I'll do the same thing to them. I'll just be sure to let them know Shep isn't interested in same sex relationship. Like I said, I don't have a problem if people like it, it's just not my thing.



Oh well, I guess that is understandable, as my fiancee did have issues and it took time for her to come to terms with my sexuality as well during our early days.

But since I am bi, the situation probably only adds more variation to my gameplay experience, so I am very very fine with this anyway.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> I think the real question is, is Kaiden a "top" or a "bottom"



Well he bottoms for femshep so I don't see why he would for maleshep.

Hell when it comes to shepard EVERYONE and everything is bottom. Even the krogan.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2011)

Just thought I'd bring up a relevant point again:

Ashley's a cunt.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Just thought I'd bring up a relevant point again:
> 
> Ashley's a cunt.




let me guess, she refused when you wanted both Liara and her? Serves you right


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2011)

DedValve said:


> let me guess, she refused when you wanted both Liara and her? Serves you right



No. She opened her mouth and threw bullshit scripture and crappy poetry at me.  She can take her pseudo-sophistication xenophobic bullshit and suck on it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

Bloody hell.

Am totally loving Garrus's armor there.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2011)

Oman said:


> ^^I have much the same opinion regarding Ash.


Finally... I am not alone in this.  



G. Hawke said:


> Oh well, I guess that is understandable, as my fiancee did have issues and it took time for her to come to terms with my sexuality as well during our early days.
> 
> But since I am bi, the situation probably only adds more variation to my gameplay experience, so I am very very fine with this anyway.


I think I'll warm up to it eventually... I hope. 



G. Hawke said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> Am totally loving Garrus's armor there.


..and that's not Garrus.


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> No. She opened her mouth and threw bullshit scripture and crappy poetry at me.  She can take her pseudo-sophistication xenophobic bullshit and suck on it.



  Ash never once cites a holy text or even identifies what her faith is, exactly.  Are you calling the works of Whitman and Tennyson crappy?  And Ashley's apprehension of aliens is understandable considering that alien nationals were being given free rein to poke around the nooks and crannies of the Normandy, one of the Alliance's most advanced ships.  It wasn't racism, it was for security.

...the dog/bear analogy was a really bad way of putting it, though.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ..and that's not Garrus.



Wait, that isn't?

*looks again*

Oh right, no scarring, don't know how I missed that. 

Well, it's great looking armor anyway.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2011)

Liara being sexy as fuck. Per usual.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2011)

Doesn't have the blue face-markings either.

And lololol, Ashley-defending. Kids these days.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Doesn't have the blue face-markings either.
> 
> And lololol, Ashley-defending. Kids these days.



HEY! Ashley ain't that bad 

As somebody who actually knew what she was talking about in terms of the poems she randomly recited and the like i found it kinda cool and thought it added a little depth to her otherwise kinda typical character. and as a racist myself i found it awesome that she was space-racist and a christian at the same time as i am generally both 

Also i was wondering if i could ask you guys something about Dragon Age: Origins as i was wondering if it was worth a purchase since i cant keep playing mass effect 1+2 after 10 playthroughs of each as it is gettin kinda boring and that Arrival DLC was some ol BULLSHIT!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 27, 2011)

That can't be Garrus.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 27, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> That can't be Garrus.


I thought we had already dismissed that claim.

//HbS


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry Kaidan, my male Shepard's bromance with Garrus has no room for you. 



daichi383 said:


> Also i was wondering if i could ask you guys something about Dragon Age: Origins as i was wondering if it was worth a purchase since i cant keep playing mass effect 1+2 after 10 playthroughs of each as it is gettin kinda boring and that Arrival DLC was some ol BULLSHIT!



It's a solid game.  If you take your time and try to complete and read everything, you will easily get 40+ hours of game play.  Of course you can do a speed run, which will take around 23 hours or so.  Maybe even shorter.  

You can get the Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition fairly cheap.  With it you get Origins, awakening and all of the DLC.  

If you do decide to get it, I recommend getting it on the PC.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 27, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> Am totally loving Garrus's armor there.



Mistaking the sexy garrus for some random turian

I outta .....


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 27, 2011)

Payapaya said:


> Sorry Kaidan, my male Shepard's bromance with Garrus has no room for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll just get the regular edition for now and trade it in for the ultimate edition later since i wanna play now and am gettin paid in two weeks but thats gonna have to be on 360 cause my computer hasnt been upgraded in terms of hardware since 2004 and it constantly crashes (usually twice before it leaves me alone).

40 hours seems like a long time though cause i remember somebody tellin me it would take 20 hours to speed run mass effect 1 and i did it it 8  and because im generally not a fan of tactical combat and prefer to chop til my enemy drops. guess imma buy it right now then seeing as im in front of the store right now


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2011)

i swear to god if kaidan starts talking with a lisp
i will delete all of my playthroughts with him


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 27, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> i swear to god if kaidan starts talking with a lisp
> i will delete all of my playthroughts with him



...


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Mistaking the sexy garrus for some random turian
> 
> I outta .....




B...But it been so long since I actually seen him. 

I miss him so much anytime I see a Turian I automatically think Garrus, forgive me.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2011)

Link-tag fail.

In other news... Ashley is _exactly_ the reason why you should _always_ send a woman to do a man's job.

At least she won't make it out alive.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Link-tag fail.
> 
> In other news... Ashley is _exactly_ the reason why you should _always_ send a woman to do a man's job.
> 
> At least she won't make it out alive.



Your mother not getting an abortion with you fail 

See I can do it too.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2011)

That picture is strange. That definitely looks like Garrus's new spiffy armor but that's just some dirty turian whore! 

That or he just came out of surgery and is looking suave. Gah, all turians look the same! Why can't they be more varied like the quarians?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Gah, all turians look the same! Why can't they be more varied like the quarians?


...        wat.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh and this too.



Great art, but can't say I like that face though. She looks a bit to young.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Your mother not getting an abortion with you fail
> 
> See I can do it too.



Except you come off as embittered and retaliatory.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

Goddamnit. Dat moe face.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2011)

The hair makes her look even more awful. Nobody can salvage that.


----------



## Alien (Aug 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh and this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great art, but can't say I like that face though. She looks a bit to young.



Yeah they hired that guy with the Polish name that did those famous fanarts that have been posted in this thread about 400 times


----------



## Alien (Aug 27, 2011)

Patryk Olejniczak

and



> I'm at PAX and redhead won the vote followed by black, brunette, and blonde.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2011)

BioWare hired Patryk to do that picture or multiple ones?  Because I really like his art.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> The hair makes her look even more awful. Nobody can salvage that.


Black lips, red hair....  Why so dark and edgy.



Alien said:


> Yeah they hired that guy with the Polish name that did those famous fanarts that have been posted in this thread about 400 times



TBH, I think the guy is a great artist, but he's not at that "_professional_" level. I don't understand why they choose_ HIM_ to do the _official _art of femShep. It's like people have no fucking standards or something. This really rustles my jimmies.. something fierce.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh and this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great art, but can't say I like that face though. She looks a bit to young.



That...just doesn't look right, very strange looking face.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2011)

Amuro said:


> That...just doesn't look right, very strange looking face.



Looking more closely now, I agree.  And liken The Boss said earlier, she looks way too young.  Look at a picture of male Shepard next to this new female Shepard.  Male Shep could be her dad or something.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh and this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great art, but can't say I like that face though. She looks a bit to young.


So Fem Shep is a red head with freckles? Interesting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2011)

Those without souls cannot be indoctrinated.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 27, 2011)

She looks a bit derpy (notice her right pupil)


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> She looks a bit derpy (notice her face)



fixed for you 

it's like one of those troll people that make ugly shepards and upload them to youtube made that art or the face


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 27, 2011)

I dont see what the problem is wit da face. It looks just fine to me or maybe youre just nitpicking for nitpickings sake. She just looks like she is in the middle of a hard fight to me and is obviously on insanity difficulty


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

^It's really the baby face. Shepard looks 12. 

Fanart of bad art..


----------



## Amuro (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes we are nitpicking she definately doesn't have a derp expression


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 27, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Yes we are nitpicking she definately doesn't have a derp expression



I seriously can never tell whether you guys are being cynical or completely serious


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Amuro (Aug 27, 2011)

Jesus thats a creepy looking Shep.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2011)

And yet better than what we got.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> And yet better than what we got.


 For truth. 

It hurts me when people are mean to Kaidan.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd much rather do a renegade run with creepy shep than social awkward teen shep.​


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^It's really the baby face. Shepard looks 12.
> 
> Fanart of bad art..



What the fuck is wrong with her face?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2011)

So old I don't even remember when it was funny.


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Samara art_ 










*Spoiler*: _FUCKING AMAZING ARIA COSPLAY_


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn, that Aria cosplayer is good!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2011)

I got to play this today, it was a mission where you're saving a female Krogan. They made it sound like it was to lure out Wrex or something, since they mentioned he couldn't keep himself away from a fertile female.

I also got an inflatable omniblade, and a XBL Avatar normandy SR-2 code.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2011)

That femshep is awful. Please tell me that's just horrible fanart and not official


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> a XBL Avatar normandy SR-2 code.



Grab an extra code for me bruh. 



DedValve said:


> That femshep is awful. Please tell me that's just horrible fanart and not official




It's official.  I know. It's horrible.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2011)

That FemShep is gonna need to show me some ID.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Grab an extra code for me bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But how?? Some of the earlier concept arts look so superior, like when they where choosing her hair color

THIS is what femshep should look like (officially) 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> THIS is what femshep should look like (officially)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



ye,but custom shepard are the best kind 


anyway i dont think they will change fem shepard, it would be stupid, its probably fake, like this


or a photoshop of the official fem shep.... i hope its not true


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> What the fuck is wrong with her face?


Clown Shepard. 



DedValve said:


> But how?? Some of the earlier concept arts look so superior, like when they where choosing her hair color
> 
> THIS is what femshep should look like (officially)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The face on that femshep looks great, but the body portions throws it off. It looks like a volus or something....


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The face on that femshep looks great, but the body portions throws it off. It looks like a volus or something....



do you think miranda would have a nice body and @$$ in that big metal armor ? i dont think so 

anyway i dont really care if they change fem shepard because i play with my custom shep or the default male one, well i have to admit i played with her to see fem shep X liara in action, by the godesses it was amazing


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> do you think miranda would have a nice body and @$$ in that big metal armor ? i dont think so
> 
> anyway i dont really care if they change fem shepard because i play with my custom shep or the default male one, well i have to admit i played with her to see fem shep X liara in action



Only good option for Maleshep is Tali. Dat ass is irrelevant.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 27, 2011)

that image make me think of this 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmIJD0AzlJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> do you think miranda would have a nice body and @$$ in that big metal armor ? i dont think so



The armor is supposed to looks like this. Nice and tight around the area that count.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2011)

Honestly I don't even like Miranda.


Tali however


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys time for a very important discussion

Matriach Benezia vs Justicar Samara 

Who got the better cleavage


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 28, 2011)

Samara.  I feel that Benezia has let herself go in her old age.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

so samara vs benezia 

who's ass would you tap  

@boss

i think the armor she's wearing is the kestler armor from one of the dlc packs


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys time for a very important discussion
> 
> Matriach Benezia vs Justicar Samara
> 
> Who got the better cleavage



They are both very unappealing. I may dislike Liara a lot but she is still way better than both.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 28, 2011)

My love romance Tali died on my full renegade run

why


----------



## The Boss (Aug 28, 2011)

Muk said:


> @boss
> 
> i think the armor she's wearing is the kestler armor from one of the dlc packs


NOPE.  Chest plate is incorrect... which made me realized the strip is on the wrong arm as well. 




Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys time for a very important discussion
> 
> Matriach Benezia vs Justicar Samara
> 
> Who got the better cleavage


.. Samara. I guess. She has a better face too... but it maybe due to graphic update.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2011)

Lupin said:


> My love romance Tali died on my full renegade run
> 
> why



You made brogan?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Only good option for Maleshep is Tali. Dat ass is irrelevant.


Morinth   .


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh and this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great art, but can't say I like that face though. She looks a bit to young.



They stole my Shepard.



The Boss said:


> Black lips, red hair....  Why so dark and edgy.
> 
> TBH, I think the guy is a great artist, but he's not at that "_professional_" level. I don't understand why they choose_ HIM_ to do the _official _art of femShep. It's like people have no fucking standards or something. This really rustles my jimmies.. something fierce.



Since it's usually guys who have jimmies... I gotta see these demons.


*EPIC WINNING!*



Gnome said:


> I got to play this today, it was a mission where you're saving a female Krogan. They made it sound like it was to lure out Wrex or something, since they mentioned he couldn't keep himself away from a fertile female.
> 
> I also got an inflatable omniblade, and a XBL Avatar normandy SR-2 code.



I'll give you triple what The Boss is offering for that code!



The Boss said:


> NOPE.  Chest plate is incorrect... which made me realized the strip is on the wrong arm as well.
> 
> .. Samara. I guess. She has a better face too... but it maybe due to graphic update.



Be still my beating heart.

One thing I've noticed is that any woman (reguardless of race in Mass Effect) their boobs look SUPER odd, I mean it looks like their breasts start at their hearts and fall down to their center mass. Those are some old saggy boobies. Luckily for me, I plan to punch out at 40 (I'm a guy) JUST like Elvis, on the crapper with my big fat sweaty king of Rock & Roll ass exposed to the world and my last peice of kingly evidense floating behind me.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Morinth   .



Tali is only one worthy.

Morinth gets shot in the face.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 28, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Tali is only one worthy.
> 
> Morinth gets shot in the face.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree. The only female I would be able to stand having a romance with is Tali. Her personality is just way better than the other girls'.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 28, 2011)

I liked Liara... only because she's probably the only one who really loved Shepard. I felt bad for cheating on her with Miranda after I found what Liara went through to get Shepard's body.  ME3 should be interesting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 28, 2011)

That's why I redid my playthroughs; went through the first game with no romances, then carried that playthrough over into the second so I wouldn't have to deal with the consequences that BioWare has hinted at.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I liked Liara... only because she's probably the only one who really loved Shepard. I felt bad for cheating on her with Miranda after I found what Liara went through to get Shepard's body.  ME3 should be interesting.


Terrible. 

I was planning on having my paragon shepard (who is still in mass effect 1) romance Liara, but....... I don't know. I am thinking of choosing Liara or Tali. Can't decide even though I like Tali better. For a couple minutes I thought about Ashley....but I do not like her. I always make her die and keep Kaiden.



forgotten_hero said:


> That's why I redid my playthroughs; went through the first game with no romances, then carried that playthrough over into the second so I wouldn't have to deal with the consequences that BioWare has hinted at.


Ah. I plan on doing that with my Renegade shepard.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I liked Liara... only because she's probably the only one who really loved Shepard. I felt bad for cheating on her with Miranda after I found what Liara went through to get Shepard's body.  ME3 should be interesting.



Liara is pure fodder.


Tali is only choice. 


But boss you'll be happy to know I'm deciding to let Kaidan live this playthrough, lest he test me


----------



## Bluth (Aug 29, 2011)

Tali is my romance of choice.  I really liked the way Tali's character progressed from ME1 to ME2, she became more self-assured, plus her relationship with Shepard felt more natural to me compared to the other options, probably depends upon what type of Shepard you play as.  

As FemShep, I don't really like many of the options.  Kaiden is not very interesting, Jacob is simply boring, Thane while interesting I thought felt rushed, and Garrus is more of a best friend than a LI.  Liara is probably is the best choice imo.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Kaidan      .


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

Tali.  **


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Tali.  **



Yes.

Amazing Tali Romance.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Miranda                                  .


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Talee.

And Mirenda.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

After thinking about a certain subject for a while I have finally come to conclusion. Bioware purposefully made Kaidan and Ashley shit characters that are equal in being terrible so you feel no regret in killing either of them.


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2011)

I like Garrus the best, but I don't like how the relationship with him in ME2 is like a one night stand thing. 

Garrus and Shepard are bros. They should have a meaningful and developed relationship, damn it. Not one where Shepard creepily prepositions Garrus after he tells her about a past sexual conquest. Hmpf.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

That Nuke really blew the Christianity out of Ashley.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I like Garrus the best, but I don't like how the relationship with him in ME2 is like a one night stand thing.
> 
> Garrus and Shepard are bros. They should have a meaningful and developed relationship, damn it. Not one where Shepard creepily prepositions Garrus after he tells her about a past sexual conquest. Hmpf.



Exactly, there's a lot of chemistry between the two, but it really feels more like a friendship then a meaningful relationship.  It's like the two of them got drunk while on a night out and hooked up after talking about some flings in the past.  

Miranda might be the best looking of all the LIs, but I find her to be one of the least attractive in terms of personality, there's only so many times I can hear about how good you are at everything due to your genes.  


The thing that hooked me with Tali was her loyalty mission, that was great mission to establish a bond between those two characters, and dem hips.  

I will also say that the hardcore Talimancers out there are scary, I still get chills when I remember that guy with a sex doll that was made to look like Tali.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

I always refer to Garrus as a bro.

Garrus and Wrex. BRO SQUAD.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I like Garrus the best, but I don't like how the relationship with him in ME2 is like a one night stand thing.
> 
> Garrus and Shepard are bros. They should have a meaningful and developed relationship, damn it. Not one where Shepard creepily prepositions Garrus after he tells her about a past sexual conquest. Hmpf.



Could be worse... at least Shepard won't give Garrus severe flu-like symptoms every time after a tedious preparation sequence.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

I would take Faridah Malik over Ashley Williams (God, I still hate how she ruins that name. Bruce Campbell must be spinning in his high-backed cushioned throne).

Just Saiyan.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

When I heard Ashley Williams, I was like alright probably pretty cool for the name.

> I hate Aliens.

> Nuked.

No Regrets.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

I think you mean...

> I hate aliens
> I love God!
> (recites bad poetry)

Can't nuke that cunt fast enough.


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Could be worse... at least Shepard won't give Garrus severe flu-like symptoms every time after a tedious preparation sequence.



Just chaffing.

And sickness after ingestion.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I agree. The only female I would be able to stand having a romance with is Tali. Her personality is just way better than the other girls'.



I have this thing for damaged goods. Hence why I saving my Sentinel Sheppard for Jack, and why my Female Sheppeds went for Garrus.



The Boss said:


> I liked Liara... only because she's probably the only one who really loved Shepard. I felt bad for cheating on her with Miranda after I found what Liara went through to get Shepard's body.  ME3 should be interesting.



You can chose to leave Miranda for Liara during the Shadow Broker mission.



Jena said:


> I like Garrus the best, but I don't like how the relationship with him in ME2 is like a one night stand thing.
> 
> Garrus and Shepard are bros. They should have a meaningful and developed relationship, damn it. Not one where Shepard creepily prepositions Garrus after he tells her about a past sexual conquest. Hmpf.



I don't know. I don't think Garrus x Sheppard is a one night only kind of thing. Any of the possibilites of Garrus (not recruiting him, male shep, etc.) Garrus definately has a strong bond with Shepard. Despite Human/Turian history, with the First Contact War and all, Garrus likes Shepard a lot. Then agian, he's not a very good Turian for chosing what he felt right over what the other drones felt was right.

Even if you purse M. Shepard x Garrus, I don't think that'll be a one night stand thing. Garrus even states that he feels alone in the Galaxy, and Shepard is his only true friend. Which is one reason why he was willing to with lay Shepard if she tempts him. Don't forget, Garrus was hurt alot by people he trusted (Sidonis for example) why would he hurt Shepard like that?



Bluth said:


> Exactly, there's a lot of chemistry between the two, but it really feels more like a friendship then a meaningful relationship.  It's like the two of them got drunk while on a night out and hooked up after talking about some flings in the past.
> 
> Miranda might be the best looking of all the LIs, but I find her to be one of the least attractive in terms of personality, there's only so many times I can hear about how good you are at everything due to your genes.
> 
> ...



WTB Proof of sex doll, this should be HILARIOUS.



Krory said:


> Could be worse... at least Shepard won't give Garrus severe flu-like symptoms every time after a tedious preparation sequence.



No, instead of Shepard swallows his load, Shepard DIES. Turian DNA & Human DNA cannot go together. On the flip side, if Shepards DNA get into him, he'd die.



Jena said:


> Just chaffing.
> 
> And sickness after ingestion.



Mordin notes that it causes SERVERE allergic reactions, which implicates DEATH.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out what the roster of playable characters will look like for this game.  Ashley or Kaidan, Liara, and a new character seem to be the only definite choices.  You probably get 2-3 additional characters out of a pool of 6 based on choices you have made.  Garrus, Jack, Jacob, Miranda, Tali.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the roster of playable characters will look like for this game.  Ashley or Kaidan, Liara, and a new character seem to be the only definite choices.  You probably get 2-3 additional characters out of a pool of 6 based on choices you have made.  Garrus, Jack, Jacob, Miranda, Tali.



Bioware sort of put themselves in a hole here I believe.  I believe it's been pretty much confirmed that we won't see as many permanent members this time compared to ME2.  At the same time they pretty much have to include these members, VS, Tali, Garrus, Liara, and probably Miranda (since she was the canon LI from ME2) or at least the one most pushed by the marketing department.  If everyone survived you then have issues of do you include the other members and how?  

I think it is safe to assume that Zaaed and Kasumi will have small parts if any, they're DLC characters that you couldn't really interact with on the Normandy.  

Legion will of course be involved somehow, he's popular, and he's crucial in the scheme of plot, but as a permanent party member, IDK. 

Grunt who knows?  he could easily be the token Krogan in the squad, but most would favor Wrex coming back.  We know that Wrex is involved in the whole Female krogan thing that was shown already, Mordin as well is involved, and could fill the same role he did in ME2

Samara, probably not, we already have Liara, and she's going to do her Justicar thing, most likely a token appearance.

Jack, LI, you know she'll be around simply due to that, but will she stick around after expressing her desire to leave and destroy Cerberus?

Jacob, LI, probably has nothing better to do, but not very popular

Thane, LI, dying though, wants to spend time with son, fairly popular though, probably a temp member

We also have Vega to deal with, My guess is around 7 or 8 full party member with others serving as temp members.  

The tough part I think is how do you deal with a save in which everyone died except Shepard?  Just seems as if you would have a lot of problems with having to develop new characters, new motivations, voice work, etc.

*Sedaiv* It wasn't a sex doll like I remember but it is still very very creepy


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 29, 2011)

So, which class are you gonna try out first? 

I'm thinking of starting off with a Sentinel this time around.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> So, which class are you gonna try out first?
> 
> I'm thinking of starting off with a Sentinel this time around.



Always solider class for me... just because I did it for ME1, and ME2, it's like a tradition. Vanguard will be 2nd.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 29, 2011)

Same...though I was tempted to start as Vanguard for the second game just because Charge looked so damn cool.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Always solider class for me... just because I did it for ME1, and ME2, it's like a tradition. Vanguard will be 2nd.



Soldier all day everyday


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the roster of playable characters will look like for this game.  Ashley or Kaidan, Liara, and a new character seem to be the only definite choices.  You probably get 2-3 additional characters out of a pool of 6 based on choices you have made.  Garrus, Jack, Jacob, Miranda, Tali.



Garrus Vakarian (If he survived the Suicide Mission)
Tali Zorah vas Normandy al Narya (If she survived the Suicide Mission)
Kaiden Alenko/Ashley Williams (depending on who survived Virmire)
James Vega
Dr. Liara T'Soni

Those are the ONLY CONFIRMED squadmates, and it won't have a selection like Mass Effect 2 did, sadly 



Bluth said:


> Bioware sort of put themselves in a hole here I believe.  I believe it's been pretty much confirmed that we won't see as many permanent members this time compared to ME2.  At the same time they pretty much have to include these members, VS, Tali, Garrus, Liara, and probably Miranda (since she was the canon LI from ME2) or at least the one most pushed by the marketing department.  If everyone survived you then have issues of do you include the other members and how?
> 
> I think it is safe to assume that Zaaed and Kasumi will have small parts if any, they're DLC characters that you couldn't really interact with on the Normandy.
> 
> ...



Zaeed will be seen, not playable. Assuming he survived the Suicide Mission.

Legion will have a huge role, if he survived ME2.

Jack and Jacob are confirmed to appear, I think Thane is a possible. I forget.

Thing is, you cannot have Sheppard as the sole survivor. I wonder what'll happen if you have a progress where everyone where one loyal member and Zaeed, then killed Zaeed in his suicide mission, wonder what that'll be like. 



The Boss said:


> Always solider class for me... just because I did it for ME1, and ME2, it's like a tradition. Vanguard will be 2nd.



Solider FTW.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

Wrex needs to be a squad mate in Mass Effect 3.

I need brogan action. Grunt wasn't as cool as wrex.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Wrex needs to be a squad mate in Mass Effect 3.



THIS even if it's temp.  

I _need_ to roll with Wrex one last time.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> THIS even if it's temp.
> 
> I _need_ to roll with Wrex one last time.



Brogans till the end.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2011)

Bioware is such a fan pleaser I am sure you'll have your way with Wrex. Just not another asari please. I am willing to take Liara back as long as the story doesnt introduce a new asari companion.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

Have my way with wrex?


Did he send Shepard a breeding request?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

^ My thoughts exactly.  I hope there's an option for me to tell Wrex how much I love him.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

Though when I met wrex I was like this:


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

Wrex is my one true friend. 

what the fuck is that?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

It's Wrex x Shepard lovin.
You know you want more.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

More Garrus


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

Too much Garrus. Needs more Kaidan.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Too much Garrus. Needs more Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Needs more Liara.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Needs more Liara.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 29, 2011)

Careful Joker, don't want you to get shot...or worse, break a bone from moving too fast.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Joker :33
I like JEDI
Joker/EDI 

EDI soft deletes all jokers porn in citadel space
then they watch it together
1001 Geth, 2 asari


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Careful Joker, don't want you to get shot...or worse, break a bone from moving too fast.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

With that maneuver, Joker just broke 72 bones.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> With that maneuver, Joker just broke 72 bones.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Have my way with wrex?
> 
> 
> Did he send Shepard a breeding request?



Assuming you killed the Thresher Maw, I'm sure he was the one who sent Shapard a Breeding Request, I just think it's funny that Krogan resembling lizards, most likely have their peckers inside them. Should be interesting to see hot F. Shepard x Wrex XXX action.

Here's something for us Garrus x Shappard fan girls

(Brief Nudity, mainly butt: Deviant Art hosted)






Now for my other high on my list sheppard pairing: Tali x Sheppard


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh shit Joker... looks like he finally got that harden upgrade.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, and posting Kaidan.


----------



## Vai (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Aug 29, 2011)

I wish I could romance Wrex. My F. Shepard wants a piece of Krogan.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

That's... amazing. I found my new avatar.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I love Joker :33
> I like JEDI
> Joker/EDI


Joker + EDI = Jedi 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Joker + EDI = Jedi
> 
> //HbS



Pointing out the obvious of a post pointing out the obvious.

wut?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2011)

JEDI....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope EDI is back in 3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

You know, I never stopped to think about it.

JEDI is pretty dumb. Since it'd be pronounced with a long-e sound on both. Jee-dee. So totally not a jeh-dye.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2011)

you could always pronounce it jay-edi


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Which is dumber.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm.  I almost think it might be advantageous to just create a new Shepard when we play the third game.  Won't the CAC look better since it's a newer game?

There will probably be another interactive comic that will allow us to make all the same choices anyway.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah but some choices are skipped over
like the genesis comic didnt mention the geth or feros
one of the core missions in ME1


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> There will probably be another interactive comic that will allow us to make all the same choices anyway.



I read somewhere that there wont be any comic for ME3.  ME2 only ever got one because of the PS3 port.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2011)

Holy shit.  This is epic.  I wish I had thought of it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy9GYGFKpOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I read somewhere that there wont be any comic for ME3.  ME2 only ever got one because of the PS3 port.



Lol PS3 players dont have ME1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2011)

PS3 players?  Doesn't everyone own both systems by now?


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Why waste that much money?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2011)

Why buy any system at all?

There are enough PS3 exclusive games and 360 exclusive games for it to be worth it.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> PS3 players?  Doesn't everyone own both systems by now?



PC Gaming is Superior anyway 


Also, I am not made of money.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, but I can watch the PS3 movies online.


----------



## Corran (Aug 30, 2011)

Why would I want to buy a 360 anyway?


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

There's really no reason to go to one side or the other.

People have chosen their dedicated sides for obvious reasons.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> PS3 players?  Doesn't everyone own both systems by now?



No.  I can't justify spending that much money...especially not when the books I need to buy every quarter for school cost me just as much as a PS3.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2011)

The real master race is owing all 3 systems and a PC. Which is me. 

Actually, I just gave away my Wii.


----------



## Jena (Aug 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Actually, I just gave away my Wii.



No Skyward Sword?


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

There's no use playing any Zelda game after ALttP.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2011)

Jena said:


> No Skyward Sword?



... was never really that big of a Zelda fan. Only Zelda game I played was Wind Winker. It was fantastic I must say.


----------



## Wan (Aug 30, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> PC Gaming is Superior anyway
> 
> 
> Also, I am not made of money.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd avoid being a PC Master Race just so I didn't have to look like Fabio.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 30, 2011)

GLORIOUS MASTER RACE.


----------



## Jena (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a Mac.



So instead of Fabio, would I be....


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2011)

Nah, you'd be


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

Justin Long is so hipster.

Also, this just in... Kaidan likes cock.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2011)

Krory tempting the wrath of boss


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaidan's preferences don't matter to me.  He dead!  Seriously, he's dead in every save file I have.





The Boss said:


> The real master race is owing all 3 systems and a PC. Which is me.
> 
> Actually, I just gave away my Wii.


Me too.

I never play the Wii though.  I think the games have been really disappointing.  Zelda, Fire Emblem, and a handful of others are the only ones that make it worth owning.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't owned a console since the mid-90's, and don't care to.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope Kaidan and Ash doesn't play the same role... because they are both different characters and they shouldn't. But Bioware is lazy so they will. :c 




Krory said:


> Also, this just in... Kaidan likes cock.


Brb crying.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope Kaidan and Ash doesn't play the same role... because they are both different characters and they shouldn't. But Bioware is lazy so they will. :c
> 
> 
> 
> Brb crying.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

But they both ARE the same character.

The human filler.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2011)

No they are not. Your face is filler!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaidan will play a major role in ME3. Deal with it. They didn't say that about Ash though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

They'll have the same exact lines. 

Ashley: Oh Shepard... I need you inside me.

Kaidan: Oh Shepard... I need you inside me.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2011)

maybe Kaidan will recite poetry now that he is all
FLOWERY


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

oh no not the poetry 

at least he is not a racist


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2011)

Muk said:


> oh no not the poetry
> at least he is not a racist


He can be racist if you play as fShep and tell him all Aliens are scumbags. I have a save with racist Kaidan. I hope Bioware delivers in ME3.  




Krory said:


> They'll have the same exact lines.
> 
> Ashley: Oh Shepard... I need you inside me.
> 
> Kaidan: Oh Shepard... I need you inside me.


 You're probably right.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not happy with Kaidan or Ashley being Spectres.  The federation is giving out that title far too easily.

I want some variety in 3.  I want our decisions to have impact.  Example.  If we chose to keep the Collector Base... we continue to serve as members of Cerberus.  I'm just hoping for very different experiences based on the decisions we have made.

I like the Renegade/Paragon thing.  But my characters are pretty much maxed out.  I don't expect that to be back.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2011)

^ You're asking for way to much. This is Bioware we're talking about.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope that will a sacrifice teammate bit yet again.

All 3 of my saves that have Kaidan alive will then have me gleefully feeding him to that altar of sacrifice.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the 'sacrifice a character' choices as well.  I would definitely choose Ashley or Kaidan since they aren't real characters.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with the two posts above this one.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with the three posts above this one and offer up Jacob as well.

Maybe even Tali.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with the post above me. If I had to get rid of a character it would be Jacob.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 31, 2011)

Id sacrifice everyone.


WHO let the bug eye creatures on my Normandy?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2011)

James Vega is pretty high on the sacrifice list as well.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> James Vega is pretty high on the sacrifice list as well.


*looks up*
Wut.
I take back what I said... James Vega is on the top of my list now.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope.

Jacob still tops.

Ashley would, if she wasn't already dead.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> Nope.
> 
> Jacob still tops.
> 
> Ashley would, if she wasn't already dead.


James has a horrible character design. He will be number 2 under Jacob on my list if his personality is better than Jacob's. It shouldn't be hard though since Jacob is a massive creeper. There is still room for doubt though.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll reserve judgement on Vega until I actually talk to him, but the signs are not looking good.

My sacrifice list would be VS, Jacob, Samara (boring character)


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2011)

Jacob tops just for being black boring.

Sad, pretty much the only one that's "boring."

Ashcunt doesn't count. Because she's not boring - just annoying.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> Jacob tops just for being black boring.
> 
> Sad, pretty much the only one that's "boring."
> 
> Ashcunt doesn't count. Because she's not boring - just annoying.


He has other flaws besides being boring, but that might just be me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> He has other flaws besides being boring.


What?  The color of his skin?  Bastard.  

I agree about not liking Jacob though.  Incredibly boring.  Brings nothing to the table.  Samara, Jacob, Ashley/Kaidan would all be on my sacrifice list.

Scenario.  Grunt and Wrex are battling for Tuchanka.  Commander Shepard has to join forces with one of them because he needs the Krogan to join his anti reaper alliance.  I would choose Wrex.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What?  The color of his skin?  Bastard.
> 
> I agree about not liking Jacob though.  Incredibly boring.  Brings nothing to the table.  Samara, Jacob, Ashley/Kaidan would all be on my sacrifice list.
> 
> Scenario.  Grunt and Wrex are battling for Tuchanka.  Commander Shepard has to join forces with one of them because he needs the Krogan to join his anti reaper alliance. I would choose Wrex.


I love people of all colors.  The romance scene showed how much of a creeper he is. I do not approve of creepers on my ship.  Also, he has horse teeth.

Samara is boring too, but I wouldn't sacrifice her. She is quite useful. 

Kaiden is supposed to be my F. Shep's lover. He is not allowed to die. 

I would choose Wrex any day. If I had a choice my F. Shep would leave Kaiden for Wrex.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2011)

Liara is my femShep lover.  Always...I wanted to files where I romance all the options, but when it came down to getting femShep options, I just couldn't do it.  I see Garrus as a bro, Kaidan as a pain, Jacob as an annoyance, and Thane as...Thane.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2011)

Why is everyone hating on James Vega? 
He's Soap MacTavish.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Why is everyone hating on James Vega?
> He's Soap MacTavish.


I don't like his design. He looks terrible. James Vega has the face of a neanderthal.

Soap MacTavish doesn't look like a neanderthal and thus he is way better looking.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2011)

okay so he's a beat up version of Soap mactavish
He lives :33


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2011)

i want the sniper from the big ben not some James Vega no name


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 1, 2011)

...

I can't wait for James Vega to turn out to be so utterly fuck awesome that everyone hates themselves for ever hating him. 

Of course, that would include me as well, so I am admittedly torn.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> okay so he's a beat up version of Soap mactavish
> He lives :33


He looks like an inbred. It's an insult to compare him to Soap Mactavish.



Muk said:


> i want the sniper from the big ben not some James Vega no name


I am sure he is better than James Vega. 



G. Hawke said:


> ...
> 
> I can't wait for James Vega to turn out to be so utterly fuck awesome that everyone hates themselves for ever hating him.
> 
> Of course, that would include me as well, so I am admittedly torn.


The thought crossed my mind...but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 1, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> The thought crossed my mind...but I am not holding my breath.



I have precedent, at least relative to my personal opinion, so I am tentatively...confident?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Why is everyone hating on James Vega?
> He's Soap MacTavish.


I hate his design.  I can also tell that he's just going to be another vanilla human character.

He was created for the people with no survivors from ME2.  Vega, Liara, Ashley/Kaidan.  Nice team.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 1, 2011)

Eh, we still know exactly fuck-all about him except for 2 awful screenshots. No point in taking the piss out of him until we know what we're dealing with.

EDIT: Don't know if this has been posted, but apparently the possibility of the Galaxy getting its pooch screwed is VERY REAL:


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2011)

Soap looks inbred.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Vega, and I think he looks like a turd.. but I felt really bad once I found out they model Vega after a model/actor or something like that. Poor guy.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2011)

:rofl yeah poor actor 

can't be as badass as sniper big ben


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2011)

The sniper looked and sounded too much like Jason Statham who is an action-star sell-out now and has forsaken his days of Guy Ritchie movies.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 1, 2011)

Assuming control


----------



## Bluth (Sep 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> The sniper looked and sounded too much like Jason Statham who is an action-star sell-out now and has forsaken his days of Guy Ritchie movies.



I miss the Turkish Jason Statham

I know that everything is telling me that Vega will be there to appeal to the COD fans, but I still will withhold judgment until I hear a few lines from him.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 2, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I miss the Turkish Jason Statham
> *
> I know that everything is telling me that Vega will be there to appeal to the COD fans*, but I still will withhold judgment until I hear a few lines from him.



Eh? How does one come to this conclusion? Because he looks like a cliched army grunt?

I am curious.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 2, 2011)

^If you look at how Mass Effect 3 is being marketed it's clear they are trying to show it off as an action packed third person shooter instead of a epic sci-fi RPG.  All the trailers, the in-game action that has been showed off has been trying to show how much quicker the combat is, how much cooler the melee is, how you use grenades and shit, how you can pilot a mech, it's all to bring in the COD fans, Gears fans, the frat boys out there.   

They have also said that Vega is going to serve as a way for new people to get into the universe, for instance having him ask questions that new players may ask, what better way to do this than to use a typical muscle bound space marine.  

Personally I don't think this will destroy the game, I also think the combat has been vastly improved from ME1, in the end Bioware is simply trying to expand their user base, which is perfectly okay as long as they don't skimp on the RPG elements.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2011)

Bluth said:


> which is perfectly okay as long as they don't skimp on the RPG elements.


I think it's a good sign that they decided to push the release date back.  They cut corners with Dragon Age 2 and released it before it was ready.  I hope they learned their lesson.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2011)

lol dragon age 2 team


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, but it was a completely different team with shit writers and ME3 already had a longer development time than DAII to begin with. Not to mention, there isn't a "complete revamp" like the transition from DA: O to DAII - just tweaks.

And it's pretty obvious the only reason FOR the pushback was for Kinect support and multiplayer.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 2, 2011)

So, let's say I'm in the middle of microing my mates around the battlefield via voice control, when some bastard gets the jump on me and I start swearing. What happens then? Will Ashley suddenly start spouting angry lyrics at the bugger? 

Motion controls need to retard themselves out of existance.


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2011)

Or, like in every scenario of voice control, nothing will happen.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but it was a completely different team with shit writers and ME3 already had a longer development time than DAII to begin with. Not to mention, there isn't a "complete revamp" like the transition from DA: O to DAII - just tweaks.
> 
> And it's pretty obvious the only reason FOR the pushback was for Kinect support and multiplayer.



and romances
EA saw Catherine and was like pfft
we will show you more than 8 romance endings
WERE GUNNA HAVE 16 WITH  THREESOMES INVOLVING LIARA AND BISEXUAL CHARACTERS THAT YOU THOUGH WERE BROS
but you still cant have Samara


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> and romances
> EA saw Catherine and was like pfft
> we will show you more than 8 romance endings
> WERE GUNNA HAVE 16 WITH  THREESOMES INVOLVING LIARA AND BISEXUAL CHARACTERS THAT YOU THOUGH WERE BROS
> *but you still cant have Samara *


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2011)

Miranda better be Bi in this one
SHe is already bi
but it was cut out :<

Skyrimjob has same sex relationships too :33


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 2, 2011)

Miranda? They haven't even confirmed her as a companion. 

They better though, or I'll be sad.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but it was a completely different team with shit writers and ME3 already had a longer development time than DAII to begin with. Not to mention, there isn't a "complete revamp" like the transition from DA: O to DAII - just tweaks.
> 
> And it's pretty obvious the only reason FOR the pushback was for Kinect support and multiplayer.



Huh, I thought multiplayer was just a rumor. Has any info been released on how that's going to work? Honestly, split screen/online control of teammates would be incredible.


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Miranda? They haven't even confirmed her as a companion.
> 
> They better though, or I'll be sad.



She _has_ been confirmed to return, though, and I thought it was stated that romance is not limited to the perm-companions. Not to mention considering she's a romance option from ME2, it'd be obvious she returns (and like Kaidan and Ashley, was meant to be bi in the first place)


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> She _has_ been confirmed to return, though, and I thought it was stated that romance is not limited to the perm-companions. Not to mention considering she's a romance option from ME2, it'd be obvious she returns (and like Kaidan and Ashley, was meant to be bi in the first place)



Oh no, I know she will be in the game.

But since they mentioned wanted less full time teammates so relationships have more focus, I am worried about Miranda being relegated to temp NPC.

But then again, as long as any relationship carried over from ME2 is given resolution, I guess I could be fine with it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2011)

Well... considering, as you _just_ said, they want to give relationships focus... 

They've also made mention of what will happen with the "love triangles" and such.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> Well... considering, as you _just_ said, they want to give relationships focus...
> 
> They've also made mention of what will happen with the "love triangles" and such.



...hmm, I did kinda fuck up my point there innit? 

Triangles will not be an issue I have, since none of my save games contained more than one romance. 

Personally, considering the supposed scope of the 3rd game, my Shepard's will probably concentrate on saving stuff rather than any potentially _new_ relationships.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 2, 2011)

Krory: 3
Everyone Else: 0

Keep up it Krory.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Prepare your agnus NF.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Triangles will not be an issue I have, since none of my save games contained more than one romance.



I had to re-do my playthroughs with a file from the first game where I had no romance options in order to avoid the consequences of cheating.  Reminded me why I liked the first game better.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2011)

Firehawk: +Rep for you good sir


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _....._ 










Undeniable proof that the Cleverbot is a Reaper AI in disguise.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2011)

Cleverbot isn't clever. It doesn't do shit but fail.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Cleverbot isn't clever. It doesn't do shit but fail.



Spoilsport.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> Spoil sport.



No spoiling is saying the following:

Vader is Lukes father.
Scar kills Mufasa
Simba kills Scar
Ichigo loses his Shinigami powers
Kugo Ginjo helps Ichigo get his powers back
Kugo is actually the first Shinigami Subsitute
Kugo fights Ichigo
Lord Zed is so uncannon it hurts
Snape is killed by Voldemort
Harry Potter kills Voldemort
Ron and Hermine hook up
Harry's son is Alberus Servus Potter
The Pharoh is Atem
The GX series ends with teh main character throwing teh game to Yugi.

Get the difference?


----------



## Krory (Sep 3, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> No spoiling is saying the following:
> 
> Vader is Lukes father.
> Scar kills Mufasa
> ...



Simba doesn't kill Scar.

Technically Nagini kills Snape.

No one cares about Bleach, it's shit.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> No spoiling is saying the following:
> 
> Vader is Lukes father.
> Scar kills Mufasa
> ...





I'm assuming/hoping you were trying to make a joke, because  is a word even though I accidentally put a space in there when I first typed it.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

The bleach spoiler is useless since he gets them back anyway. Plus bleach sucks.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Simba doesn't kill Scar.
> 
> Technically Nagini kills Snape.
> 
> No one cares about Bleach, it's shit.



Do we have to have the arguement about Jewish Law again? IF you're wondering, there's a Jewish law that says something along the lines of "If you leave a man in middle of a desert without supplies or horse, it's NOT your fault if he dies." Simba tossed Scar to the Laughing Dogs (I forget how to spell Hyeena correctly) so technically Simba did kill Scar when he was too wounded from the fight and fall to defend himself.



Jena said:


> I'm assuming/hoping you were trying to make a joke, because  is a word even though I accidentally put a space in there when I first typed it.



Jena: 1
Krory: 3

Yes, I was making a joke. Someone actually caught it. Hallelujah!

And yes, I forgot to spoil he does get his powers back because, once more, Tite Kubo uses Cena Mode Activated.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> -snip-


My  face was to show that I knew you were joking.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone knew you were making a joke.

It was just stupid.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Everyone knew you were making a joke.
> 
> It was just stupid.



You know what's stupid? How's about yoru face aftet you see this


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> You know what's stupid? How's about yoru face aftet you see this





You kind of shit the bed on your spelling there, mate.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Kids these days...


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> You kind of shit the bed on your spelling there, mate.



Actually it's a typo associated with typing fast over correctly. Besdies, wrong pic. I believe this should sum you up PDQ.





Krory said:


> Kids these days...



Lets not forget the ones who are (most likely) older than you.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually it's a typo associated with typing fast over correctly. Besdies, wrong pic. I believe this should sum you up PDQ.



Or you could join the ranks of people who do not need to sacrifice accuracy for the sake of speed, especially when it comes to a forum in which there's nothing bearing semblance to a race. You know... common sense.

Just Saiyan.




> Lets not forget the ones who are (most likely) older than you.





Bwuahaha. He doesn't get it.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

<- Types pretty fast without sacrificing accuracy. 

You can have both, you know.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or you could join the ranks of people who do not need to sacrifice accuracy for the sake of speed, especially when it comes to a forum in which there's nothing bearing semblance to a race. You know... common sense.
> 
> Just Saiyan.
> 
> ...



I COULD do that. But I rather not. I'm just far too busy being delicious to take the time necessary to proof read, re-read, revise, and whole new ending anything I write. This isn't no contect a speed, nor is it a contest on accuracy.

Just . 

Awesome: Congratulations... want a cookie?


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

And, as to be expected, he misses the point yet again. It is really not surprising.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2011)

I had to do a double take to make sure I was in the ME3 thread.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually it's a typo associated with typing fast over correctly. Besdies, wrong pic. I believe this should sum you up PDQ.



no no
i like my SS spell smart poster better


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, who are you kidding. You don't care about ME3 any more.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

actually
unless they come out with a super duper YOU GET A SMALL PLASTIC NORMANDY MODE IN A GLASS BOTTLE edition
I really might not get this
While making a character bi doesnt ruin a  game
it does make me wonder wtf are they doing after christina norman left
Are they just doing romance dating stuff for the next 5 months instead tweaking the weapons, plot, and exp system?

Was they way Catherine blew up such a big deal to ME3 that now they have to put a full fledged dating sim into ME3 to see 3 seconds of bare ass again?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Was they way Catherine blew up such a big deal to ME3 that now they have to put a full fledged dating sim into ME3 to see 3 seconds of bare ass again?



Pixels are yummy.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> actually
> unless they come out with a super duper YOU GET A SMALL PLASTIC NORMANDY MODE IN A GLASS BOTTLE edition
> I really might not get this
> While making a character bi doesnt ruin a  game
> ...



It's not like they don't have a gameplay designer right now. She was replaced with Preston Watamaniuk, who was already the _lead_ designer for the past two games. Also it's entirely likely they put it off, as said earlier, for the sake of fine-tuning the Kinect functionality and also doing the multiplayer system that may appear. In fact, Watamaniuk stated on his Twitter that they'll be doing more work on the weapon mods next week (25 total weapon mods, 5 mods for each weapon, and each mod has varying levels).

Sounds like they're still working on weapons since he brought up how there are new shotguns on ME3 (telling Vanguards not to worry). There's been a lot of talk of weapons overall (Watamaniuk stated his new favorite weapon is the Raptor sniper rifle and there was discussion on ammo powers - it sounds like what's going on is they're playing the game more often to see how things play out. Watamaniuk has been playing through with every class - specifically mentioning Soldier, Infiltrator (his favorite), Engineer and Vanguard, as well as doing fresh starts and import starts to make sure things are balanced since the new level cap is 60 again like in ME1 and import characters keep their level from ME2).

Also remember as it was mentioned by Mac Walters and Casey Hudson, they're putting a lot of emphasis in all relationships - not just romantic ones. They are putting in more banter between characters, as well. They also seem to still be working on music, as Casey Hudson was doing maps for the "emotional arc" of the story based on its score. Before that, he also mentioned how he and Watamaniuk were printing out maps of the entire ME3 galaxy so they could draw up battle plans (he said World War II scale).

They _might_ still be doing recording, as Mac Walters (lead writer) said he listened in on a "session" with Ashley Williams (I'm working under assumption this meant recording session). For the record, he states that she is "more mature and at ease with herself." Gameplay designer Eric Fagnan accordingly says there's still class tweaking - he tweeted about how the Sentinel was currently overpowered and just on the 2nd said the Sentinel was more balanced finally (the overpowered comment being from early to mid August, I believe).

Corey Gaspur (lead combat designer) only posted on August 23rd about how the sound effects for guns are, making it sound like that was only just finished (if it even is actually finished). Jesse Houston (producer) just said hours ago that they are still doing video editing. Gameplay people are still active it seems (gameplay producer, Billy Buskell, commented on how some of them are working through lunch and overtime). Same guy also said they are reviewing scenes two times a week every week now to view the emotional impact on the employees to see if they "work."

Also...

"ME3 will have 57 Powers, 60 Levels, and 178 points."

Like with Gears of War 3, it seems to me like they're just taking their time with everything now knowing they still have five months to finish everything up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Gameplay people are still active it seems (gameplay producer, Billy Buskell, commented on how some of them are working through lunch and overtime).
> 
> 
> Like with Gears of War 3, it seems to me like they're just taking their time with everything now knowing they still have five months to finish everything up.



Huh?  Taking their time but people are still working through lunch and overtime?


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Huh?  Taking their time but people are still working through lunch and overtime?



You do know there is more than just gameplay designers that work on a game, right...? Not to mention they separate gameplay designers from the combat designers, level designers, and if there is multiplayer then multiplayer designers are a different branch as well. Then there's the _lead_ designers, graphic designers, audio designers, so on and so forth...

If the game was supposed to come out in the next couple months I doubt they'd still be doing recording at this time as games tend to go gold within a month to two before they are actually released except in extreme conditions.

Everyone else has been taking time off besides the gameplay designers. Hell, half of them have been talking the past week about how awesome Deus Ex is instead of working.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory your signature makes me want to play Gears of War. :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Or read the books. Baird is so much better in the books, though at least the third game is written by the author of the books. So he should at least be as awesome.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or read the books. Baird is so much better in the books, though at least the third game is written by the author of the books. So he should at least be as awesome.


I haven't played Gears of War yet. I am not a console person. When they are super cheap I will buy one. 

I might read the books though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 4, 2011)

I think of the game as a whole, like a group project.  Speaking from my own personal experience, I hate it when people in the group take it easy while others are working hard.  Just doesn't seem fair.

Also, I'm looking forward to the third Gears game a lot more because Karen is writing the story.  Up to  this point, I've enjoyed the novels better than the games.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

You can't expect writers or artists or audio designers to work on the combat. It's not their job, it's not what they trained or experienced in.

Gears 3's multiplayer is superbly improved as well, mostly in part to the dedicated servers that Microsoft paid for. Thankfully.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

Baird does a badass combat roll in the trailer :33
He's kinda boss


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Baird wields a sawed-off like a fucking boss in that trailer, too.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Baird wields a sawed-off like a fucking boss in that trailer, too.


I just looked up pictures of Baird...he's a blonde. He doesn't look good blonde. He should have brown hair or just keep that brown hat on his head. He looks boss with it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Then Bernie's nickname of "blondie" would mean nothing.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then Bernie's nickname of "blondie" would mean nothing.


But he doesn't look good blonde.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> But he doesn't look good blonde.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry I just prefer men to have dark hair.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

You're disgusting.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I am not a console person. When they are super cheap I will buy one.



Good boy 
Though I did play the first Gears of War and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> You're disgusting.


That's not nice. How does that make me disgusting? 



Rios said:


> Good boy
> Though I did play the first Gears of War and enjoyed it a lot.


:33 What did you enjoy about it?


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it was the first game I played which used the cover system heavily. Loved it, really made the fights intense. Plus the pace is uneven, each mission was different from the last and kept me interested.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> I think it was the first game I played which used the cover system heavily. Loved it, really made the fights intense. Plus the pace is uneven, each mission was different from the last and kept me interested.


That's good. Most games make the gameplay repetitive and boring. I am glad there is at least one game out there that deserves it's hype.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2011)

But Mass Effect 1/2 deserve their hype too :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> I think it was the first game I played which used the cover system heavily. Loved it, really made the fights intense. Plus the pace is uneven, each mission was different from the last and kept me interested.



That's a staple of the series. Although KillSwitch first utilized full cover usage and blind-firing, Gears of War mastered it. The lead designer for KillSwitch, who came up with the idea, was actually employed by Epic Games when they did Gears of War and so it was implemented into the game. So yeah... it's the big thing of Gears.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2011)

I Drop in to see whats up, and the Thread has been hijacked by Gears talk!?


........Cary on


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

I still don't know how that makes me disgusting. 




Rios said:


> But Mass Effect 1/2 deserve their hype too :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

Because that makes you closed-minded.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because that makes you closed-minded.


I am close minded because I like dark haired guys more than light haired guys? 

It's just a preference.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

A closed-minded preference.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> A closed-minded preference.


What's wrong with liking tall, dark, and handsome?


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2011)

If you have to ask, you'll never know.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> If you have to ask, you'll never know.


There are plenty of fictional guy characters who are blonde that I like. I just think brown hair suites Baird better...is that so wrong?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> There are plenty of fictional guy characters who are blonde that I like. I just think brown hair suites Baird better...is that so wrong?



A crime against humanity.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> A crime against humanity.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> And, as to be expected, he misses the point yet again. It is really not surprising.



More like "I don't give damn." 



Axl Low said:


> no no
> i like my SS spell smart poster better



Lkie I siad, who creas?



Axl Low said:


> actually
> unless they come out with a super duper YOU GET A SMALL PLASTIC NORMANDY MODE IN A GLASS BOTTLE edition
> I really might not get this
> While making a character bi doesnt ruin a  game
> ...



I personally liked the Mass Effect 1 experience system over the Mass Effect 2 system.

Also, what if I was one of the many, MANY guys who voted Sim Girl to be the #1 Dating Sim and Game EVER on Newgrounds? It totally deserves that spot.



Cocoa said:


> Krory your signature makes me want to play Gears of War. :33



The first was great, the second and third are sub par.



Cocoa said:


> What's wrong with liking tall, dark, and handsome?



Nothing. Don't let some conformist pig change your mind Cocoa. I like my women tanned, dark hair (red, Black, Brown, over Blonde) way more.  just knocks off my socks. 

The conformist Krory wants us all to like the same generic thing they like and belives that if we think otherwise, we're narrow minded. Keep this in mind...


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

For someone that doesn't care, he's still exerting a Hell of a lot of effort. Trying _quite_ hard to completely miss the point.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> For someone that doesn't care, he's still exerting a Hell of a lot of effort. Trying _quite_ hard to completely miss the point.



Are you saying that we (America) should invade Iran and China?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> The first was great, the second and *third are sub par.*



Wat.
3rd isnt even out
and each Gears has been an improvement over the other O:


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Are you saying that we (America) should invade Iran and China?



We already have. Noob.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> The first was great, the second and third are sub par.



Explain to me in detail why you think Gears of War 3 is sub par. It was pretty good IMO.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

How is it people have already beaten this game?


----------



## DedValve (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> How is it people have already beaten this game?



Pirate leaks. Obviously.

Or time machines.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Pirate leaks. Obviously.
> 
> Or time machines.



Gears 2 > Gears 1
Gears 3 > both especially since multiplayer is get a nice little connection revamp C:
I mean seriously
Carmine survives
Then again it's a cop out that a carmine survives since the fourth brother doesnt get introduced D:
Clayton :33


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Gears 2 > Gears 1
> Gears 3 > both especially since multiplayer is get a nice little connection revamp C:
> I mean seriously
> Carmine survives
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Big gears 3 spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _Seriously_ 



Clayton dies in act 3, chapter 5 and you get the brothers to end acheevo which is progression for Carmines.
Anthony died in Act 1
Ben died in Act 2
Clayton is dead by the end of act 3







Big ass fake spoiler :33


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

BUT I WANT CARMINE TO LIVE T_T
Just like i want Legion Garrus and Samara as a 4 person squad T_T

Also Bacon meme?
Carmine was being serious. Bacon to Carmine or rather Clay is an om nom good time :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Wat.
> 3rd isnt even out
> and each Gears has been an improvement over the other O:



It's called a "Pre-Emptive Strike" deal with it.



Krory said:


> We already have. Noob.



Are you now suggesting that the New England Patriots outright cheated to their last Super Bowl?


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

No, I'm suggesting Ashley is a cunt.

Just to get back on topic.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Sedaiv. 

Baird's face model has brown hair...I knew blonde didn't look right on him. 

If Baird's personality is to my liking I am sure I will like him with blonde hair as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> It's called a "Pre-Emptive Strike" deal with it.



A preemptive strike that states gears 3 will be sub par when you said 2 war sub par when actually 2 improved on the oringial and three will improve on 2

im just gunna neg you ever time I can because its gunna be a "preemptive strike" against anything stupid you will more than likely say. 

on topic:
ashley is kind of a bitch
but i'd sacrifice sedaiv over her

At least ash had she lived prolly would have the Rendezvous poem O:


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> on topic:
> ashley is kind of a bitch
> but i'd sacrifice sedaiv over her
> 
> At least ash had she lived prolly would have the Rendezvous poem O:


So mean. 

I always sacrifice Ashley.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> At least ash had she lived prolly would have the Rendezvous poem O:



She probably doesn't even know who Alan Seeger is.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2011)

Well this thread had turned to faggotry its back now

Topic of discussion: What is Garrus calibrating?


----------



## DedValve (Sep 5, 2011)

Gears is not even out yet and already memes are popping out?

Wait this is an ME3 thread! Every post MUST accompany an "I love Ashely" at the end of each post or it is irrelevant and off topic.

...I love ashely. Deal with it bros.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

> Topic of discussion: What is Garrus calibrating?



Everything.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> She probably doesn't even know who Alan Seeger is.



this makes me very sad face :<



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well this thread had turned to faggotry its back now
> 
> Topic of discussion: What is Garrus calibrating?



Thanix Cannon
Did you not see what ti did to the collector ship? 



DedValve said:


> Gears is not even out yet and already memes are popping out?
> 
> Wait this is an ME3 thread! Every post MUST accompany an "I love Ashely" at the end of each post or it is irrelevant and off topic.
> 
> ...I love ashely. Deal with it bros.



I love Ashley 
well I would she had a personally a tiny bit better than jacob's


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Gears is not even out yet and already memes are popping out?
> 
> Wait this is an ME3 thread! Every post MUST accompany an "I love Ashely" at the end of each post or it is irrelevant and off topic.
> 
> ...I love ashely. Deal with it bros.



Ashely is a bitch but shes interesting, unlike her male counterpart


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2011)

Posting Mass Effect in a MASS EFFECT thread.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well this thread had turned to faggotry its back now
> 
> Topic of discussion: What is Garrus calibrating?



Apperently it's Fem Sheps ovaries. 



Axl Low said:


> A preemptive strike that states gears 3 will be sub par when you said 2 war sub par when actually 2 improved on the oringial and three will improve on 2
> 
> im just gunna neg you ever time I can because its gunna be a "preemptive strike" against anything stupid you will more than likely say.
> 
> ...



Don't blow the whistle on me. I can point out more things wrong with your signature and your threats. Oh wait I already blew the horn. Dude I feel GOW2 sucked and GOW3 will also be a BIG let down JUST like 2 was. I don't agree with you brohan, deal with it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashley?

Interesting?

Bwuahahahahaha!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Apperently it's Fem Sheps ovaries.



I'm not so sure about that....


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Ashley?
> 
> Interesting?
> 
> Bwuahahahahaha!



ill Take Conflict over Apathy any day


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

You confuse apathy with comfort. And conflict is pointless when the dumb bitch is trying to make it on purpose due to her inferiority complex and the poor life choices of people before her that nobody is holding against her. She's trying to fix problems she made up in her head and smooth over her statue-esque personality with poor poetry and scripture. Hell, her sisters sounded more interesting. And ironically, we learned more about THEM than Ashley.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> You confuse apathy with comfort. And conflict is pointless when the dumb bitch is trying to make it on purpose due to her inferiority complex and the poor life choices of people before her that nobody is holding against her. She's trying to fix problems she made up in her head and smooth over her statue-esque personality with poor poetry and scripture. Hell, her sisters sounded more interesting. And ironically, we learned more about THEM than Ashley.


Does Gear of War give you choices like in Mass Effect?


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

No.

Because everything in Gears of War always ends badly. Even when you "win." In fact, "winning" has essentially sent back the evolutionary and technological scale of the lifestyle the characters were used to because they lose more than what they win.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> No.
> 
> Because everything in Gears of War always ends badly. Even when you "win." In fact, "winning" has essentially sent back the evolutionary and technological scale of the lifestyle the characters were used to because they lose more than what they win.


Ah. Baird is still alive right?


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Ah. Baird is still alive right?



Yes, the four main characters (Marcus, Dom, Cole, and Baird) are still alive.

Only characters really exemplified in dying were the two younger Carmine brothers (Anthony and Benjamin - older brother Clayton is in Gears 3) as a running gag, a throwaway Asian in the first game, and two spoiler-esque characters in Gears 2.

Though as Gears 3 is the end of the series (with these characters/this story), no holds barred it seems.


----------



## Jena (Sep 5, 2011)

I once read a mature crossover fic with Garrus and Wheatley.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh good. I don't want my favorite character to be dead.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Posting Mass Effect in a MASS EFFECT thread.



Kaidan doesn't look that bad in the N7 and blue armor, too bad they are photoshops.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> You confuse apathy with comfort. And conflict is pointless when the dumb bitch is trying to make it on purpose due to her inferiority complex and the poor life choices of people before her that nobody is holding against her. She's trying to fix problems she made up in her head and smooth over her statue-esque personality with poor poetry and scripture. Hell, her sisters sounded more interesting. And ironically, we learned more about THEM than Ashley.



I bet you have a secret save file where you saved and romanced Ashely and every night you fall asleep next to an Ashely plush doll


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2011)

Kaidan looks more feminine so he gets the job done well enough.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2011)

6 more months... I'm dying in angst.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Don't blow the whistle on me. I can point out more things wrong with your signature and your threats. Oh wait I already blew the horn. BLUB BLUB BLUB.



Actually dumbass you revenge negged so you kind of fucked yourself in the ass there. 

Keep talking on fishy.

speaking of fish
Ashley's bleeding cunt can fit a marlin nose first into her vag without feeling a prick D:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Kaidan doesn't look that bad in the N7 and blue armor, too bad they are photoshops.



But then Bioware reveals that it was just really bad official art.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

That glitch made me roll on the floor. 

In my game it happened to garrus. 
I have it recorded on FRAPS.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2011)

^If its garrus then its not a glitch, he really is THAT awesome


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^If its garrus then its not a glitch, he really is THAT awesome




I'll have to upload it on youtube and show you guys.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2011)

So I'm playing again.  And apparently I forgot that Ashley referred to Shepard as a god.  Does anyone really consider this a good pairing?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with of worship, Shepard is kinda awesome after all.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I'll have to upload it on youtube and show you guys.


Yes, plzz do. 



Axl Low said:


> that's a marlin


Mother of god. What is that thing.  



Rukia said:


> So I'm playing again.  And apparently I forgot that Ashley referred to Shepard as a god.  Does anyone really consider this a good pairing?


What guy wouldn't want to be called a god.  I'm just glad Kaidan didn't say _goddess_.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yes, plzz do.


I'll upload both videos of it. Want me to upload anymore of my glitches?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFAcmow_xAw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M-YS_ylpdM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What guy wouldn't want to be called a god.  I'm just glad Kaidan didn't say _goddess_.



Because he prefers m!Shep.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because he prefers m!Shep.


Then why doesn't he say it if Male Shepard saves him instead? We all know he prefers Baird.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats not a glitch Cocoa, walking in a straight line was too mainstream so garrus decided to mix it up.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Thats not a glitch Cocoa, walking in a straight line was too mainstream so garrus decided to mix it up.


I see. It all makes sense now. 

Floating like a fairy is the new thing.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

That glitch is hilarious.  I want it to happen to me.  




Krory said:


> Because he prefers m!Shep.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That glitch is hilarious.  I want it to happen to me.


Maybe some day it will happen to you. 

I'll upload a few more things.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Maybe some day it will happen to you.
> 
> I'll upload a few more things.


Make it happen to me.  The only glitch I ever got was seeing Shepard head stick out from the mako.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Make it happen to me.  The only glitch I ever got was seeing Shepard head stick out from the mako.


Wut. I am amazed. I feel bad for you. 

I get so many glitches in ME1 and ME2. I have only recorded a few of them. Want me to upload the video of Kasumi's glitched outfit?


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2011)

The only glitch I got was Ashley.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> The only glitch I got was Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Wut. I am amazed. I feel bad for you.
> 
> I get so many glitches in ME1 and ME2. I have only recorded a few of them. Want me to upload the video of Kasumi's glitched outfit?


I know right... I want funny glitches.  

Yeah, upload it!! I just remember, I got a Kasumi glitch once too. She wouldn't load so though out the whole mission she was a white blob.  



Krory said:


> The only glitch I got was Ashley.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1fW95LSQm0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This glitch was annoying. This kept happening in an endless loop. I had to ctrl alt delete to exit out of the game.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

^WTF IS GOING ON? I can't see shit.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^WTF IS GOING ON? I can't see shit.


It's during the loyalty mission for Thane. This glitch makes your screen stay like this until you turn your game off. (which you can't do the normal way because the game is frozen into this loop)


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr_j5mgWUos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a shitty glitch.  The worst glitch I ever got was being stuck in the air after getting on top some crates.

Kasumi glitch is funny though.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's a shitty glitch.  The worst glitch I ever got was being stuck in the air after getting on top some crates.
> 
> Kasumi glitch is funny though.


Yeah it happened twice. 

I have two recorded "stuck in the air glitches". They aren't that amusing though.

Kasumi's outfit looks interesting.

The best glitches aren't recorded.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i_zIpOUtHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

What the hell do you do to get all these glitches.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What the hell do you do to get all these glitches.


I don't know if I would call this a glitch. 

It's in the Overlord dlc. Right before you enter a certain building you can do this. xP

The reason I have so many glitches might be because my laptop is crappy at times.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, with those many glitches you might think bethesda was behind this


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The worst glitch I ever got was being stuck in the air after getting on top some crates.



That usually happens to me when I'm doing that sidequest in the second game where you investigate a crashed ship or something.  It always happens right at the end, when I'm about to get off the last beam before reaching the control console.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Wow, with those many glitches you might think bethesda was behind this



I have so many more glitches. When I replay Mass Effect1 and 2 with my new character I will record them.



forgotten_hero said:


> That usually happens to me when I'm doing that sidequest in the second game where you investigate a crashed ship or something.  It always happens right at the end, when I'm about to get off the last beam before reaching the control console.


I have a recording of that glitch too.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I see. It all makes sense now.
> 
> Floating like a fairy is the new thing.



Its the manly way

I remember a glitch in ME 2 where Miranda was suspended in thin air above some crates

miranda: TAKING COVER!!

me: ....


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I don't know if I would call this a glitch.
> It's in the Overlord dlc. Right before you enter a certain building you can do this. xP
> The reason I have so many glitches might be because my laptop is crappy at times.


Damn son, I have 8 play through in ME1, and 7 (doing my 8th) for ME2 and I haven't even gotten anything as bad as yours.  



forgotten_hero said:


> That usually happens to me when I'm doing that sidequest in the second game where you investigate a crashed ship or something.  It always happens right at the end, when I'm about to get off the last beam before reaching the control console.


Hey.. I got that glitch too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2011)

Why is your Kaidan fat as fuck?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why is your Kaidan fat as fuck?
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Wow, with those many glitches you might think bethesda was behind this



Or Obsidian.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 6, 2011)

Want some load times?

HERE HAVE SOME MORE.


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Want some load times?
> 
> HERE HAVE SOME MORE.



The loading times at first on Deus Ex: Human Revolution were TERRIBAD. But thankfully, they quickly released a patch to fix it.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> The loading times at first on Deus Ex: Human Revolution were TERRIBAD. But thankfully, they quickly released a patch to fix it.



They need to have better transitions from section to section that aren't load screens.

New Vegas had bad load times for a while.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm always paranoid when it comes to New Vegas loading screen.. you never know when it's frozen or loading or lagging.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 6, 2011)

I know that feeling.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its the manly way
> 
> I remember a glitch in ME 2 where Miranda was suspended in thin air above some crates
> 
> ...


Oh my. I am sure you enjoyed the view. 



The Boss said:


> Damn son, I have 8 play through in ME1, and 7 (doing my 8th) for ME2 and I haven't even gotten anything as bad as yours.
> 
> 
> Hey.. I got that glitch too.


You must be very unlucky. 



Son Goku said:


> Want some load times?
> 
> HERE HAVE SOME MORE.


The load times in masseffect 2 usually take like 40secs to 1min each or longer. 
I should record my load times.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWsYWt0PLgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

Dat Wrex.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm not so sure about that....



Good find. Thought Garrus was a little A-Sexual, and that definately is my sheppard... creepy.



The Boss said:


> 6 more months... I'm dying in angst.



Six months too long.


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Oh my. I am sure you enjoyed the view.
> 
> You must be very unlucky.
> 
> ...



voila 

it shortens the load time significantly. do note however that it sometimes breaks the game. so you need to save more often 

but load times are way more optimized 



its only for pc though


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> The load times in masseffect 2 usually take like 40secs to 1min each or longer.
> I should record my load times.


Actually, the loading times in ME2 take as long as the cutscene lasts. For example, the longest time it took for ME2 to load on my PC is like 4 seconds, but I'd have to sit and wait for the random loading cutscene to end. I replaced all random cutscenes with Asari nude jpg pic, except story-related loadings. The game loads in 2 or 3 seconds, tits would flash, and I'd hop into the action.

Muk@ the only time it breaks the game is when you replace the cutscene that comes when you leave Normandy alone and fit all squad members into a shuttle designed for 6 people, and just leave.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 8, 2011)

My loading times were vastly improved once I switched to W7 from Vista.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Hell yeah!  

Load times are about 10 sec or less for me. The fastest load time is when going into Shep cabin. Takes about .5 sec.  Amazing elevator.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting...  I might try it. Thanks.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 8, 2011)

I like Vista, such a good OS


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Hell yeah!
> 
> Load times are about 10 sec or less for me. The fastest load time is when going into Shep cabin. Takes about .5 sec.  Amazing elevator.



if you replace those load screens i get about load time of 5 seconds or less


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> My loading times were vastly improved once I switched to W7 from Vista.



Understandable. Vista was perhaps the biggest piece of trash ever.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> if you replace those load screens i get about load time of 5 seconds or less



If I replace them with something else it will destroy the lore for me. The mission briefing is enough for me to rage on. I raged quit my ME2 play through yesterday 30 mins in because of the mission briefing.  I hope to god they get rid of this in ME3.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2011)

Everyone loves a mission briefing.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome sig.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2011)

Both seem accurate


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

I killed the council in my canon run... so I missed out on the "reapers" shit and didn't know what everyone was talking about... for about a good week.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2011)

actually turians dont have denser bones
they look they way they do because of how the evolved because of their planet having higher levels of radiation that most other-- NEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

What? Are we talking about Turians now? IDK about their bones but isn't their skin hard as tin? That's pretty hard.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2011)

Actuallly with the metal in his skin, he could take the blow pretty good. But then again if I"m crotch faced by a intergalatic hero like Fem Shepard, I'd be okay if I was missing all my teeth and most of my dignity.

EDIT: No, Turians aren't bulletproof, they have metal in their skin due to how they evolved on Palavan.


----------



## Jena (Sep 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> actually turians dont have denser bones
> they look they way they do because of how the evolved because of their planet having higher levels of radiation that msot other-- NEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



GOD, WHAT A DWEEB

GTFO YOU NERDY WHORE

NARUTOFORUMS IS FOR THE KEWL KIDS


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2011)

i hated that glitch sooo much it is fucking annoying as hell


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Actuallly with the metal in his skin, he could take the blow pretty good. But then again if I"m crotch faced by a intergalatic hero like Fem Shepard, I'd be okay if I was missing all my teeth and most of my dignity.
> 
> EDIT: No, Turians aren't bulletproof, they have metal in their skin due to how they evolved on Palavan.



You're saying they have metal mix with their skin.... meaning.... they are part machine. Mind = Blown


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You're saying they have metal mix with their skin.... meaning.... they are part machine. Mind = Blown





Check out the Turian Biology. I never realized they do resemble Velociraptors, vaugly though. Still, nice to know Garrus is a Bird of Prey. No wonder he does so much damage before going down. Also read about the Turian Race itself in ME 1 to read that due to the low density metallic core compsition of Palavan, their species evolved absorbing more solar radiation and have metal in their skin.

Still makes me kind of wonder things about Male humanoid spieces such as Humans and Femael Turians let alone Female humanoids and male turians.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2011)

Turians suck anyway.

It's all about the Salarian.


----------



## Jena (Sep 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Turians suck anyway.
> 
> It's all about the Salarian.



Bitch please.

Elcor and Hanar all the way.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

Have we ever seen a Turian woman? Or they are like the dwarves, having beards and swinging axes


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't think we've seen females of any alien race so far (unless you consider the Asari female).


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought there were females in that Salarian force in the first ME.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Turians suck anyway.
> 
> It's all about the Salarian.


Salarians weren't even consider cool until Mordin was thrown in.  



Sedaiv said:


> Check out the Turian Biology. I never realized they do resemble Velociraptors, vaugly though. Still, nice to know Garrus is a Bird of Prey. No wonder he does so much damage before going down. Also read about the Turian Race itself in ME 1 to read that due to the low density metallic core compsition of Palavan, their species evolved absorbing more solar radiation and have metal in their skin.
> 
> Still makes me kind of wonder things about Male humanoid spieces such as Humans and Femael Turians let alone Female humanoids and male turians.


I scan through it, and it's nice to get some back ground info. I don't think I like Turians enough to read that whole page word by word.  I'll read about Garrus though if he had  whole page like that; fill with things I don't know. All in all they are a very interesting species. If I should ever need to get some reference for some Turians stuff, then I shall read the whole passage. 

This is why I don't get how Shep and Garrus could mate.. I mean.. just thinking about it makes my mind boggle. Plus are people really attracted to the physical looks of Turians? Shit I know I'm not. I just like Garrus... and dat voice. 



Rios said:


> Have we ever seen a Turian woman? Or they are like the dwarves, having beards and swinging axes


In the comics there was a female Turain, nothing interesting though.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Salarians weren't even consider cool until Mordin was thrown in.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

My favorite ME aliens are Elcors and Krogans.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

He died in all of my play through. :T So I don't give a darn about him.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He died in all of my play through. :T So I don't give a darn about him.


He didn't die in my games.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

Honeslty.. I don't know how to save him. Ive tried multiple times to try and save him but Im always missing one thing or another.

BTW did you guys know there are 2 ways to get into the building on Virmire? Shit, I found out about the 2nd way on my 8th play through. Mind = BLOWN _GOTYAY._


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2011)

It's his fault that you're a bad player?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

It's his fault for not being badass enough for me to care to save him.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Honeslty.. I don't know how to save him. Ive tried multiple times to try and save him but Im always missing one thing or another.
> 
> BTW did you guys know there are 2 ways to get into the building on Virmire? Shit, I found out about the 2nd way on my 8th play through. Mind = BLOWN _GOTYAY._


You have to destroy certain things before you enter the compound or else he dies. You have to kill the flyers, destroy the satellite dish, scramble their communication, keep the alarms on, and maybe a couple other things. If you miss even one of these things he dies.

I always explore every inch of a map, so I never miss anything. 



Krory said:


> It's his fault that you're a bad player?


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Honeslty.. I don't know how to save him. Ive tried multiple times to try and save him but Im always missing one thing or another.
> 
> BTW did you guys know there are 2 ways to get into the building on Virmire? Shit, I found out about the 2nd way on my 8th play through. Mind = BLOWN _GOTYAY._



you've gotta destroy a satelite dish, disrupt their communication tower and destroy the fliers

also you need to not send the security away and fight them 

and what's with 2 ways into virmire?  you mean when you take the mako on a little ride there are 2 ways in?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> You have to destroy certain things before you enter the compound or else he dies. You have to kill the flyers, destroy the satellite dish, scramble their communication, keep the alarms on, and maybe a couple other things. If you miss even one of these things he dies.
> 
> I always explore every inch of a map, so I never miss anything.


I explored everything every time but I'm always missing something in each play through. RIP Capt.  



Muk said:


> and what's with 2 ways into virmire?  you mean when you take the mako on a little ride there are 2 ways in?


You know the building right before you get into it and you can send the security off or fight them. There's a passage the opposite side of the main door that allows you to enter the building from the ground. You have to have a good amount of hacking to open the door first, then when you get in it will give you the option to send the security off or fight them.  I was fucking around and found it by accident. You don't have to fight the Geth but indoctrinated Salarians instead.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I explored everything every time but I'm always missing something in each play through. RIP Capt.
> 
> You know the building right before you get into it and you can send the security off or fight them. There's a passage the opposite side of the main door that allows you to enter the building from the ground. You have to have a good amount of hacking to open the door first, then when you get in it will give you the option to send the security off or fight them.  I was fucking around and found it by accident. You don't have to fight the Geth but indoctrinated Salarians instead.


You probably missed the flyers. You have to go to the right side of the map to fight them. Poor Capt.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

OH YAAYYYY!!! I HAS A GLITCH!  

[YOUTUBE]7eZA_MsnlZY[/YOUTUBE]




Cocoa said:


> You probably missed the flyers. You have to go to the right side of the map to fight them. Poor Capt.


Wat flyers..


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2011)

What are these glitches you speak of?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> OH YAAYYYY!!! I HAS A GLITCH!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7eZA_MsnlZY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Congrats! 


Not sure if serious....


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I explored everything every time but I'm always missing something in each play through. RIP Capt.
> 
> 
> You know the building right before you get into it and you can send the security off or fight them. There's a passage the opposite side of the main door that allows you to enter the building from the ground. You have to have a good amount of hacking to open the door first, then when you get in it will give you the option to send the security off or fight them.  I was fucking around and found it by accident. You don't have to fight the Geth but indoctrinated Salarians instead.



ohh nice, iwas always wondering where that door lead too when exploring inside that building. there was always a door that was closed from the salarian side and it was an entrance


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2011)

Legion.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2011)

geth in geth out  :rofl


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2011)

legion  

EDI is a stuck up bitch


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 10, 2011)

Rios said:


> Have we ever seen a Turian woman? Or they are like the dwarves, having beards and swinging axes



Their in the Mass Effect comics. The big difference between male and female Turians is that the females lack the horn/curve like structures on their heads unlike their male counter part. The females have smaller fangs and plates on their heads. That's the most distinct feature difference between male and female Turians.





There's two important female Turians.



The Boss said:


> I scan through it, and it's nice to get some back ground info. I don't think I like Turians enough to read that whole page word by word.  I'll read about Garrus though if he had  whole page like that; fill with things I don't know. All in all they are a very interesting species. If I should ever need to get some reference for some Turians stuff, then I shall read the whole passage.
> 
> This is why I don't get how Shep and Garrus could mate.. I mean.. just thinking about it makes my mind boggle. Plus are people really attracted to the physical looks of Turians? Shit I know I'm not. I just like Garrus... and dat voice.
> 
> In the comics there was a female Turain, nothing interesting though.



Garrus Vakarian DOES have a page. . There ya go, now it's time for some favors  j/k... or am I?

I think Turians physically look awesome. When I first saw Garrus at the Council Chambers, I KNEW I wanted to get him on my squad and get the achievement with him. 

Without going into graphic details, Turians don't have too much of a huge difference in bodily appearance. Assuming that the male turians are built like human males, and female turians are built like human females, it's not impossible to see HOW the two could mate. However, because of our genetic differences and the fact that getting a Turians DAA into a Human Body and vice versa causes fatal complications, cloning is the ONLY way a Human and Turian can interbreed. 

Also when you talk to Morrdin (after getting his & Garrus Loyalty) he gives you medicine to use, since he notices you're pursuing a romantic relationship with a Turian. Luckily for us, the good doctor has our back if we pursue relations with Quarians, Asari, Strong Biotics and Cerebus Operatives.



The Boss said:


> Honeslty.. I don't know how to save him. Ive tried multiple times to try and save him but Im always missing one thing or another.
> 
> BTW did you guys know there are 2 ways to get into the building on Virmire? Shit, I found out about the 2nd way on my 8th play through. Mind = BLOWN _GOTYAY._



I saved him without realizing it. I jsut explored the entire area between the breeding faciilty and where you start. Plus I chose to fight the reinforcements to save the Salarians and Ashley/Kaiden a lot of trouble.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2011)

It makes the eyes bleed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 10, 2011)

That's what happens when you stare at my Facebook picture too long


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> legion
> 
> EDI is a stuck up bitch


Joker is the only one for her.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 11, 2011)

What about most likely a-sexual Krory? He's up to tappin' dat.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> What about most likely a-sexual Krory? He's up to tappin' dat.



So           homo.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

He is certainly up my ass, ain't he?  Pretty gay.

He also does not appear to know the meaning of asexual, which is to be expected.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What? Are we talking about Turians now? IDK about their bones but isn't their skin hard as tin? That's pretty hard.



Tin is 15-200 in Ultimate tensile strength
Human bone is 130
but in the long run calcium is weaker than tin


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> He is certainly up my ass, ain't he?  Pretty gay.
> 
> He also does not appear to know the meaning of asexual, which is to be expected.



When do people on NF ever know the meaning of:
pedophilia 
asexual
life
ashley being kind of a cunt


It's rare :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Indeed, it is!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> He is certainly up my ass, ain't he?  Pretty gay.
> 
> He also does not appear to know the meaning of asexual, which is to be expected.



......


So homo.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Tin is 15-200 in Ultimate tensile strength
> Human bone is 130
> but in the long run calcium is weaker than tin



I'm assuming it's 200 in strength.  Because Garrus took a blow to the face and he survived with a scar. If it was a human, IDK.. might be dead.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2011)

So has nice ass :33

/yes hetero :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm assuming it's 200 in strength.  Because Garrus took a blow to the face and he survived with a scar. If it was a human, IDK.. might be dead.



He got shot but his armor tanked it for him
It was the missile that I think did it to him
Or rather the explosion and his face was burned partially... 
[krory clarify if you can O:]



The Boss said:


> I'm assuming it's 200 in strength.  Because Garrus took a blow to the face and he survived with a scar. If it was a human, IDK.. might be dead.



and yet Anderson headbutts a turian out cold


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm assuming it's 200 in strength.  Because Garrus took a blow to the face and he survived with a scar. If it was a human, IDK.. might be dead.



Garrus has a badass shield so conventional weapons don't harm him that much, he also has reach


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Garrus has a badass shield so conventional weapons don't harm him that much, he also has reach



Needing Emergency Medical Attention after getting hit by a conventional kind of weapons makes your entertaining but hyperbole post null :33

>


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> He is certainly up my ass, ain't he?  Pretty gay.
> 
> He also does not appear to know the meaning of asexual, which is to be expected.





You're a Namekian. I'll leave you with one last thought, and this time, it'll form of a pictures.

I know your'e  about what you want to do to me. But seriously brohan.





Axl Low said:


> When do people on NF ever know the meaning of:
> pedophilia
> asexual
> life
> ...



p*d*p****: An adult sexually attacted to children. (The guys buysted on To Catch A Predator)
Asexual: Having no sexual organs.
Life: What everyone on the internet (including the writer of this AND the reader).
Ashley Being A Cunt: 100% I'm not going to defend she's not a cunt. She's just more useful that Gayden. Atleast Kaiden has A use of making sure the nuke goes off. 



The Boss said:


> I'm assuming it's 200 in strength.  Because Garrus took a blow to the face and he survived with a scar. If it was a human, IDK.. might be dead.



Correction Garrus to a ROCKET to the face. I think it's Ironic that if you have an Unloyal Garrus do the hacking, the rocket gets him. If its' Loyal Garrus but a bad leader like Zaeed or Unloyal Leader like an Unloyal Miranda, Rocket Man strikes again. 

I also knew you were as Yaoi Fan girl.

Turians: JUST because a Turian has metal in their skin, does NOT make them bullet proof NOR does it mean a human cannot knock them out.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't wait to get the game, gonna make sure the entire crew dies.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Needing Emergency Medical Attention after getting hit by a conventional kind of weapons makes your entertaining but hyperbole post null :33
> 
> >



He has to keep up appearances, even jacob called him a tough son of a bitch, when a gangsta calls you that , you have (omega) street cred


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> *snip angst-filled rant*



So you just helped me prove that your initial statement makes no sense. Thanks, saves me the trouble... even though everyone _else_ already knew. I also find your image ironic since you're the one who keeps starting arguments. 




> p*d*p****: An adult sexually attacted to children. (The guys buysted on To Catch A Predator)



Most of them would not be pedophiles. They would be ephebophiles or hebephiles.




> Ashley Being A Cunt: 100% I'm not going to defend she's not a cunt. She's just more useful that Gayden. Atleast Kaiden has A use of making sure the nuke goes off.



Aside from his Biotics, Kaidan is actually the person who is able to get the second highest armor rating (first being Shepard depending on class), and can have the highest shield rating across the team making him a variable tank that easily outclasses both Wrex and Ashley. Again, only possible person to top him would be Shepard depending on class and extra skill taken.




> Correction Garrus to a ROCKET to the face.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qELumDGeYeo[/YOUTUBE]

No. He didn't. It clearly explodes at least a yard away from him, with his head down no less. He almost took an _explosion_ to the face. But the rocket itself was in no danger of hitting his face.

Wrong all across the board today.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2011)

Damn Kory, you sure told us who's Boss today.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Damn Kory, you sure told us who's Boss today.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> So you just helped me prove that your initial statement makes no sense. Thanks, saves me the trouble... even though everyone _else_ already knew. I also find your image ironic since you're the one who keeps starting arguments.
> 
> Most of them would not be pedophiles. They would be ephebophiles or hebephiles.
> 
> ...



Actually, when I think about it we're both right. They don't show ALL the guys who ARE pedophiles (as in they admitted to it or are PREVIOUS offenders) but the majority are into Ephebophilia. 

I still find Kaiden useless outside being a sacraficial puppet. You're not changing my mind. It's like the changing of the guard/tides. It's something that's very improbable to change. 

Actually find out what Shrapnel is and get back to me on it. When I think about it, when you get shrapnel in you, get back to me on it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually, when I think about it we're both right. They don't show ALL the guys who ARE pedophiles (as in they admitted to it or are PREVIOUS offenders) but the majority are into Ephebophilia.



I never said there _aren't_ pedophiles there. So no... I was perfectly correct. In fact, you're just saying the same exact thing I said.




> I still find Kaiden useless outside being a sacraficial puppet. You're not changing my mind. It's like the changing of the guard/tides. It's something that's very improbable to change.



I don't really care if I'm changing your mind since it's pretty clear you have no sense about you. Your nonsensical "changing of the guard" analogy makes that evident since "changing of the guard" and "changing of the tides" are two completely different things. In fact, both are extremely common... not improbable. Tides typically change four times in a day. Guards can change depending upon shifts.




> Actually find out what Shrapnel is and get back to me on it. When I think about it, when you get shrapnel in you, get back to me on it.



Except shrapnel is still not taking a rocket to the face. It's a result of fragmentation. If you "take a rocket to the face," fragmentation would be the least of your worries.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 11, 2011)

Denying Kaidan as a useful squad member only means you are the type that always picks soldier and doesn't know shit about biotics.

I mean I prefer Wrex and Garrus as a squad but every squad mate is useful.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> He got shot but his armor tanked it for him
> It was the missile that I think did it to him
> Or rather the explosion and his face was burned partially...
> [krory clarify if you can O:]
> ...



his armor shield was down from the initial bust of machine gun fire. the rocket did the rest of the damage


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2011)

things to do tomorrow:
neg sediav for revenge negging twice
rep krory
rep jena
rep boss
neg muk but lol
rep son goku for lulz


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

I loved this part.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBlema5QVqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2011)

Wrex is so boss :33


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2011)

DON'T EAT ME WREX!  (out that is )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2SKNbkH9tI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


For Talimancers.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> I never said there _aren't_ pedophiles there. So no... I was perfectly correct. In fact, you're just saying the same exact thing I said.
> 
> I don't really care if I'm changing your mind since it's pretty clear you have no sense about you. Your nonsensical "changing of the guard" analogy makes that evident since "changing of the guard" and "changing of the tides" are two completely different things. In fact, both are extremely common... not improbable. Tides typically change four times in a day. Guards can change depending upon shifts.
> 
> Except shrapnel is still not taking a rocket to the face. It's a result of fragmentation. If you "take a rocket to the face," fragmentation would be the least of your worries.



You have got the be the dumbest person I've ever argued with. Joker, lose the connection.



Son Goku said:


> Denying Kaidan as a useful squad member only means you are the type that always picks soldier and doesn't know shit about biotics.
> 
> I mean I prefer Wrex and Garrus as a squad but every squad mate is useful.



Biotics = OVER RATED. 

I got a game set up with a Sentinel (to see the god damn hype, plus i want four achievements). Kaiden's only got one, correctiong, two uses: Hacking & Decrypting is one, the other is to use him as the one who leads the Salarians into battle (though I send Ashley in for that one) slash using him to ensure the nuke goes off. I don't like him personally, weak character, sub par squad mate, in my book that is. Don't mess with my book, it's written in stone. 

My squad as Soldier (DUH, why would i note chose a Heavy Arms class?) is always different. The easiest group I made a run through of was Soldier, Ashley and Tali, another fun one was Soldier, Garrus & Tali, or the least fun was Soldier Wrex & Liara. 

I'll finish my game with my Sentinel. But I sense a long boring track ahead. I usually play heavier classes such as Death Knights (WoW) or Heavy Weapons Guys (TFC) and Berserker (Hexen).



Axl Low said:


> things to do tomorrow:
> neg sediav for revenge negging twice
> rep krory
> rep jena
> ...



It's called spite, deal with it.

The World: There's a reason I usually keep Wrex in my party. He has the best banter. I like the stuff he'll say with... actually everyone. Even Kaiden has some golden moments talking with Wrex in the Citadel Elevators. Awesome, I KNEW Christopher Walken was Tali.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> You have got the be the dumbest person I've ever argued with. Joker, lose the connection.
> 
> Biotics = OVER RATED.
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2011)

I lold harder than I should have


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2011)

They improved miranda's features >:3


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh Douchey 
You're so cheeky :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Translation: "Fuck, fuck, he proved me wrong again, I can't think of another inane retort... ABORT, ABORT!"


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory: Actually, because you're baiting me, I'm not going to step to your level and get a warning/banned. You want to argue, PM me.

Good Doctor: Yeah that actually seems correct.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

As I said...

"FFFFFF, I've been degrading myself and making myself look like an idiot for two days by trying to start shit! He cornered me, so now I'll just disappear!"


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2011)

oh sedaiv
you need to troll more cleverly
because you are just coming off as the girl who cried rape when she said let's fuck and never said stop. 

You trolled first, we trolled you back.

Krory, Cocoa, Ze Boss and even I have have beaten you in debates to the point you bait, you cry, or try to troll. 
Give up. It's transparent you can't hold a candle to a debate much less a strong breeze. 

You are claiming to be the bullied when you are the bully that just got out smarted and outwitted.
You are the one getting pwned and trolled by knowledge when all you do is opine your posts. Your posts don't even carry opinions because opinions are at least based on facts. Opines are not. 

When you try to sit on the knowledge of me, The Boss, Krory, The World and Doc Douche [when they arent trolling ] or Cocoa, please get some lube. We know have violently cramped it inside your one way track of thinking closed mind :33


----------



## The Boss (Sep 12, 2011)

Fighting in the ME3 thread? 


Carry on. 

michealjacksoneatspopcorn.gif


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh hush you Bossy Lady. 
You thumped him in the ass with a strap on when he asked for it.
Sure he said paraphrased: KAIDAN's A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Actually yeah. That's pretty much asking to be F'd in the A by Ze Boss right there...


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

There's no fighting.  Just one guy being whiny.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 12, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Sure he said paraphrased: KAIDAN's A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


BRB crying.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 12, 2011)

The Boss: Carry On? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 12, 2011)

Fail troll is fail


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't believe I have ever debated with Sedaiv before. 

Boss I have a present for you.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Who are your main squad mates in Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who are your main squad mates in Mass Effect 3?


 Female Shep: Krogan and Kaiden
Male Shep: Krogan and ELCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

But....wait what?

I'm just curious because I'm courting Tali in ME2 but I'll probably go back to Liara if she would be a main squadmate in ME3.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> But....wait what?
> 
> I'm just curious because I'm courting Tali in ME2 but I'll probably go back to Liara if she would be a main squadmate in ME3.


I was joking about the Elcor. I wish we could have an Elcor squadmate. 

I would hope whoever you court will be a main squadmate. (don't know) I still don't know who my male shep will court.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Right now I'm using default male Shepard with default name and default Soldier class so I can get through the game. I got all my squad mates loyal but I hardly did any of those side quests you get when you probe planets. 

I'm just kind of pissed right now that my PS3 froze in the middle of a Firewalker mission. Easily the worse mission I've done yet and I do not want to do it again.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Right now I'm using default male Shepard with default name and default Soldier class so I can get through the game. I got all my squad mates loyal but I hardly did any of those side quests you get when you probe planets.
> 
> I'm just kind of pissed right now that my PS3 froze in the middle of a Firewalker mission. Easily the worse mission I've done yet and I do not want to do it again.


Ah. You should try experimenting with the Male Shepard's looks. I like my shepard's looks better than the default.



I do all the sidequests regardless of how annoying some of them are. 

That sucks. I recommend saving a lot in mass effect. I have a crap ton of saves on my mass effects files.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Ah. You should try experimenting with the Male Shepard's looks. I like my shepard's looks better than the default.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had ME2 since it came out on PS3 but only now have I really been playing it. I never went beyond the prologue parts of the game because Mark Meer's voice do not fit with any male character I created. Also, character creator is kind of ass imo. So in order to see the rest of the game I used default Shep.

But its not that I find the sidequests annoying, more that I want to get all the recruiting and upgrading ship stuff out of the way first because of this suicide mission thing everyone online keeps talking about.

I think Firewalker is that DLC mission that came with the game and it blows ass. I rather do the generic sidequests. 

But I think I upgraded my ship fully, got Tali hooked, got all my teammates loyal, and I got hella upgrades for the squad so I think I'm going to skip this Firewalker stuff and go straight to the Reaper IFF. Save sidequests for endgame.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

The only main squadmates confirmed are Garrus (if he survives), Liara, and Kaidan/Ashley. And new guy, James Vega.

Considering every surviving character is returning I'm working under the impression that 90% of them will be temporary.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I've had ME2 since it came out on PS3 but only now have I really been playing it. I never went beyond the prologue parts of the game because Mark Meer's voice do not fit with any male character I created. Also, character creator is kind of ass imo. So in order to see the rest of the game I used default Shep.
> 
> But its not that I find the sidequests annoying, more that I want to get all the recruiting and upgrading ship stuff out of the way first because of this suicide mission thing everyone online keeps talking about.
> 
> ...


Ah okay. xP

Do you have anyone you want to kill off? 

Skip the Firewalker mission. It's a waste of time. Go ahead and do the Reaper IFF you will do fine. Have you bought any upgrades for Shepard from any stores?


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> The only main squadmates confirmed are Garrus (if he survives), Liara, and Kaidan/Ashley. And new guy, James Vega.
> 
> Considering every surviving character is returning I'm working under the impression that 90% of them will be temporary.


Ah...cool. I think after I boink Tali I'll go back to Liara when I do the Shadow Broker mission.  I'm so looking forward to the anarchy my ladykilling will cause in Mass Effect 3. 


Cocoa said:


> Ah okay. xP
> 
> Do you have anyone you want to kill off?
> 
> Skip the Firewalker mission. It's a waste of time. Go ahead and do the Reaper IFF you will do fine. Have you bought any upgrades for Shepard from any stores?


Nope, I want all my peeps to live. 

And yes I bought hella armor and shit from Omega, Illium, Citadel, and Tungchaka. I even got Kasumi and Zaeed and their undying loyalty to me.
I got the Normandy shield upgrade, the Normandy gun upgrade, some fuel upgrades, some probing upgrades, that FTP couplings upgrade, and a few other upgrades that became available when I got people loyal. Any upgrade a squadmate wanted I got.

EDIT: Wait, Garrus is confirmed? Fuck him I want Grunt or Thane.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Wait, Garrus is confirmed? Fuck him



You bet your ass I will.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Boss I have a present for you.



I prefer him in armor.. but him looking like that... it's beautiful.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2011)

Jacob is not confirmed to return
What a surprise


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Jacob is not confirmed to return
> What a surprise



Oh. Darn. Let me try to contain my grief.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Jacob is not confirmed to return
> What a surprise



They've said as long as they survived, every major character will return in one form or another.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> They've said as long as they survived, *every major character* will return in one form or another.



Jacob.... a major character.  

All joking aside, I think Jacob is  a swell character. I don't have any beef with him.. besides the fact he works for Cerberus. Oh and I don't like how fShep and Jacob sound when they talk. :T


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

He's too vanilla which is............ironic.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, just so you're aware, Mass Effect sucks because JRPGs are always unique and original and this just just another military shooter.

That is all.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

I knew you were secretly a weaboo Krory.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

It's true. I mean... come on. Shepard can't do shit against Cloud Strife.

WHAT HE GUNNA DO? HE GUNNA DIE, THAT'S WHAT.


----------



## Hana (Sep 13, 2011)

*SPOILERS, SPOILERS, SPOILERS*

These are from the December Issue of Invasion.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

They gunna blow up Omega? HAHAHAHAHA fuck you Aria.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Being Aria T'Loak is the _only_ good thing Carrie-Annie Moss has done.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanted Shepard or Samara to bitch slap Aria so hard. She acting like she is hard and shit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Aria was a BAMF in Incursion.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

She is BAMF. She is also kind of a bitch and I wish Liara and her would have a catfight at my behest and Liara kicks Aria in the cunt while I stand back as Shepard laughing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

A what? Whats a BAMF?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Bad ass mother fucker.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Aside from Nightcrawler's teleportation sound-effect (akin to Wolverine's claw-extending "snikt"), it also means "bad ass friend."

She was awesome taking out those Collectors and Blue Suns.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh...nah Aria is just a bitch that needs to be taken down a notch imo.

I felt bad for that Krogan thats stuck being her bitch.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't remember anything about Aria other than the night club thing.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I felt sorry for that Krogan too. He seemed like such a BAMF himself but then he was like "I'm just Aria's bitch"


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe if the Krogan didn't let himself get his ass beat, he wouldn't be her bitch.


----------



## Corwin (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's true. I mean... come on. Shepard can't do shit against Cloud Strife.
> 
> WHAT HE GUNNA DO? HE GUNNA DIE, THAT'S WHAT.



He already died once, and came back


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Garrus put it best.

"Honestly? The Collectors managed to kill you once, and all that did is piss you off."


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2011)

Hana said:


> *SPOILERS, SPOILERS, SPOILERS*
> 
> These are from the December Issue of Invasion.


OH GOD YES. THIS_ PLEASES_ ME! 

Can't wait for it to be canon in ME3.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> They've said as long as they survived, every major character will return in one form or another.



I know that I am grasping at straws here and since he is not a major character...
But being fair this is how Jacob's story will go if he survives:

Jacob will appear around a group of young people hoping to join the Alliance and over hear them talking about Shepard. 
He will butt in, "Oh you guys are talking about the Commander Shepard?"
They will say yeah.
Jacob will reply, "You remember the story about how he destroyed the Collector base?"
Jacob put on a some sunglasses. "I was there for that. "

Then Jacob becomes popular with the hopefuls and still remains lame to us.
We all win :33


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> *SPOILERS, SPOILERS, SPOILERS*
> 
> These are from the December Issue of Invasion.



For some reason the 2nd pic  reminded me of this


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> For some reason the 2nd pic  reminded me of this






... fantastic.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 14, 2011)

First time I've seen that video...freaking awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw that vid on Brandon Keener's FB.  I fapped!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha, fuck Omega.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Omega was the only cool place to visit in ME2 besides Tuchanka.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 14, 2011)

I liked the Citadel. Had some pretty lulzy encounters.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2011)

I want to have sex with brandon keener's voice /nohomo


----------



## Corwin (Sep 14, 2011)

Some things I'd like to see in ME3 (in no particular order):


Everyone who Shepard helped out in your playthroughs of ME and ME2, unites under his banner (including beings like Rachni and Geth, if you helped them)

Radically different endings, depending on your choices.

More badass interrupts

...Tali unmasked? They better make her into a hot space elf


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2011)

Check out this AWESOME fanart..


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Ew, that's awful!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Ew, that's awful!



The aweful thing about it is the Kaidan hate comments...  





> OH KAIDAN YOU ARE SO STRONG AND CAPABLE AND NOT AT ALL NEUROTIC
> 
> PLEASE PROTECT ME WITH YOUR SUPER MANLY BIOTIC POWERS AND SHITTY AI
> 
> I PROMISE TO PRETEND THAT I AM NOT THE MOST BADASS HUMAN BEING IN THE GALAXY WHO COULD KICK YOUR ASS



All I can do is.. okay.jpeg


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

People are dumb. Get used to it.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Sep 14, 2011)

I like female shepard's face and hair in the picture, but that's about it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2011)

Who's that guy with Shpeard? He reminds me of a guy who died in a nuclear blast over and over again.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Who's that guy with Shpeard? He reminds me of a guy who died in a nuclear blast over and over again.



I always knew Ashley had a cock.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know if I like where this is going.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't hate. 

Kaiden is my Female Shep's love interest.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm just glad that Ashley won't be in my squad.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to admit, I had to replay ME1 due to losing my save files, and I was disappointed to see that a lot of the gripes about Ashley are actually pretty valid, I remember her not being as bad as most in here say she is, unfortunately she did live up to my memories of her.  I forgot how much damn poetry she spouts off, it got to be pretty annoying in the end.  

I guess I'll create a few saves of ME2 with Kaiden instead of Ash as the VS.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 15, 2011)

/Killed Kaiden almost every single time.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2011)

lower and upper afterlife was the greatest music of ME2 :33
it's on par with Saren's Theme from ME1


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2011)

NOPE. Flux is best. 


but this... is something else.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Check out this AWESOME fanart..



I said it in the +Rep but I'll make it public to shut Kaiden Fans up. Normally I hate Kaiden but even I must bow my head to that picture. That's freaking sweet and makes him actually look kick ass. 



Krory said:


> The only main squadmates confirmed are Garrus (if he survives), Liara, and Kaidan/Ashley. And new guy, James Vega.
> 
> Considering every surviving character is returning I'm working under the impression that 90% of them will be temporary.



Tali is also confirmed to be a Squadmate, assuming she survives

The Boss: I plan to have my fem shep continue her relationship with Garrus, both breaking up with Kaiden for Garrus and going after Garrus and breaking up with Liara for Garrus. One of my joke playthroughs, so will my male shepard.

All squadmates will return in some capacity rather it be a sighting like Kaiden/Ashley in ME2 or temp like Liara in ME2.

Agmaster: I concur, to Hell with Omega. 

Fiona: your post is full of winning


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> lower and upper afterlife was the greatest music of ME2 :33
> it's on par with Saren's Theme from ME1







The Boss said:


> NOPE. Flux is best.
> 
> 
> but this... is something else.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2011)

Rios not approve? O:
/self destruct


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /Killed Kaiden almost every single time.



Kaidan. Noob.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /Killed Kaiden almost every single time.


Almost? I killed headache guy *every* single time. Ashley was a better alternative. Tits vs headaches. Really?

//HbS


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 15, 2011)

lol


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Tits do not make up for bad poetry, scripture, and judgment. And sociopathy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends if they're Ashleys then no, but if they're Dolly Partan or Jenna Jameson or Leah Remini then I'd have to say otherwise.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Dolly Partan?


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Almost? I killed headache guy *every* single time. Ashley was a better alternative. Tits vs headaches. Really?
> 
> //HbS



Dog-faced man bitch tits.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Ashley? Dumb cunt killed Wrex? Fuck this bitch
Disgrace to her namesake? Fuck this bitch
Ugly as fuck with sagging bitch tits? Fuck this bitch





FemShep does not approve


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh shit!
one of the Bioware developers tweeted that Tali might have a bit of a predator look if she take that mask off the wrong way 

I guess shepard kissed tali through her mouth piece


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Disgusting.

Tali's mouth should be shaped like a butthole. So Shepard will always be kissing ass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Tits do not make up for bad poetry, scripture, and judgment. And sociopathy.





The World said:


> Dog-faced man bitch tits.





The World said:


> Ashley? Dumb cunt killed Wrex? Fuck this bitch
> Disgrace to her namesake? Fuck this bitch
> Ugly as fuck with sagging bitch tits? Fuck this bitch
> 
> ...


Still better than Kaidan, pussy with a headache.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 15, 2011)

Wrex needs to be permanent squad mate grunt wasnt worthy


----------



## Wan (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Tits do not make up for bad poetry, scripture, and judgment. And sociopathy.



Walt Whitman and Lord Tennyson were famous poets, Ashley never quotes a single holy text, and thinks in the interests of Alliance security, nearsighted as that might be.

You really gonna go down this rabbit hole again?



Hunted by sister said:


> Still better than Kaidan, pussy with a headache.
> 
> //HbS



Hey, migraines are _not_ a joking matter when you're in the middle of one.  Take it from someone who knows.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Oman said:


> Walt Whitman and Lord Tennyson were famous poets, Ashley never quotes a single holy text, and thinks in the interests of Alliance security, nearsighted as that might be.
> 
> You really gonna go down this rabbit hole again?



Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus are famous singers.

THAT MUST MEAN THEY ARE HOT SHIT.

Thanks for clearing that up to me.

Ashley is a cunt.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Oh shit!
> one of the Bioware developers tweeted that Tali might have a bit of a predator look if she take that mask off the wrong way



First day buy.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 15, 2011)

The poems themselves aren't bad, it's the fact that she overuses them to the point it gets annoying.  Ashley isn't great but she is far from being a cunt, she just isn't as good as the other characters.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 15, 2011)

Thread needs moar Wrex.


----------



## Wan (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus are famous singers.
> 
> THAT MUST MEAN THEY ARE HOT SHIT.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that Bieber and Cyrus were taught about in college English classes.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Still better than Kaidan, pussy with a headache.
> 
> //HbS



How is Kaidan a pussy? He killed his Turian instructor and took a nuke for Shepard and the other squadmates. If anything the man is a hero.

Unless Ashley took the nuke, then she is a hero..................and a dog faced saggy bitch tits narcissistic terrible poetry reading racist cunt.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah... what ^he said.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Oman said:


> I didn't know that Bieber and Cyrus were taught about in college English classes.



>There goes the point

To be expected.

Ashley is still a cunt.

Fun fact: Stephanie Meyer's Twilight _is_ taught as required reading for some college literature courses.

"Clearly fame isn't everything."


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Ashley is that bad in ME1?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ashley is that bad in ME1?



Personally, she isn't really.

Her views on Aliens might make you uncomfortable, but then again I found that she was more or less justified in holding those views considering her entire family is highly discriminated against by the upper brass due to events in the First Contact War despite their long tradition of military service.

The fact that she is bitter against aliens is understandable, more so considering her father probably passed in down to her due to never ranking higher than serviceman third class despite dedicated service.

I am mostly fine with good people having bad or less than desirable views, no one's perfect.

And I happen to like Walt Whitman and Lord Tennyson, so the poetry was fine by me.

Coupled with the fact I barely ever used Kaidan, preferring Ashley's soldier class(she was a constant in my Mass Effect run, except when I played soldier), I personally always liked her, in comparison to Kaidan at least.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Short answer: Yes.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Short answer: Yes.





And to think I wasted time posting long winded paragraphs that could have been summed up with a simple _no_.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

As I said... _yes_.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

I only played ME2 and the comic book but the short time I spent with Ashley in ME2, she was kind of an ass. I went Renegade on her because of it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I only played ME2 and the comic book but the short time I spent with Ashley in ME2, she was kind of an ass. I went Renegade on her because of it.



You died, she grieved, and suddenly here you are alive and well, and hello there,  working for a terrorist group who tend to commit horrible experiments and vicious acts of violence.

Seriously, how was she suppose to act?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2011)

The only reason why I _really_ dislike Ash is because she made fun of my Bros Garrus and Wrex. No one talks shit about my bros. No one.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> You died, she grieved, and suddenly here you are alive and well, and hello there,  working for a terrorist group who tend to commit horrible experiments and vicious acts of violence.
> 
> Seriously, how was she suppose to act?



"Hi Ashley, long time no see. Want to help us save the world since I came back from the grave and* saved your ass from Collectors*? Oh, you want to get snippy with me bitch? Well fuck you too then."

She could of been, oh I dunno, grateful that I saved her ass. Shit, Anderson, Wrex, even Tali was much more chill about it than she was.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The only reason why I _really_ dislike Ash is because she made fun of my Bros Garrus and Wrex. No one talks shit about my bros. No one.



I LOVE Garrus and Wrex.

But as I said, considering how badly her family has suffered due to the First Contact War, I don't blame her fro being bitter against aliens.

Not saying her racism is acceptable, because it isn't, but I get where her dislike comes from.

She is simply the product of her environment.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess Ashley (and Kaidan), regardless of the possible romance, just absolutely do not trust Shepard.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> "Hi Ashley, long time no see. Want to help us save the world since I came back from the grave and* saved your ass from Collectors*? Oh, you want to get snippy with me bitch? Well fuck you too then."
> 
> She could of been, oh I dunno, grateful that I saved her ass. Shit, Anderson, Wrex, even Tali was much more chill about it than she was.



Personally I though Tali(but forgiven if considering she has always been in awe of Shepard) and Anderson were way too cool with the fact that you're working with Cerberus. I honestly expected them to at like Ashley, so technically I found her reaction far more realistic.

Garrus and I are like total bro's, so he's fine of course. 



Krory said:


> I guess Ashley (and Kaidan), regardless of the possible romance, just absolutely do not trust Shepard.



They have no reason to, considering that they have NO IDEA what Cerberus did to bring you back. How are they suppose to simply accept Shepard is exactly the man that died 2 years ago?

Like I said, I found their reactions far more believable than the likes of Tali and Anderson, who simply accepted you with open arms.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> I guess Ashley (and Kaidan), regardless of the possible romance, just absolutely do not trust Shepard.


And I'm going to make sure Ashley dies in Mass Effect 3 too.



G. Hawke said:


> Personally I though Tali(but forgiven if considering she has always been in awe of Shepard) and Anderson were way too cool with the fact that you're working with Cerberus. I honestly expected them to at like Ashley, so technically I found her reaction far more realistic.
> 
> Garrus and I are like total bro's, so he's fine of course.



Ashley wouldn't listen to reason. She pretty much ignored everything I said once she realized I was with Cerberus. And I find her reaction to not be realistic to be honest. If someone you cared about who died suddenly appears and saves your life and tries to explain whats up, you don't write them off because of the people he is with, especially when they just saved your life and the lives of other colonists.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, I only want people that _trust_ me - especially when I just saved the fucking galaxy - on my team.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ashley wouldn't listen to reason. She pretty much ignored everything I said once she realized I was with Cerberus. And I find her reaction to not be realistic to be honest. If someone you cared about who died suddenly appears and saves your life and tries to explain whats up, you don't write them off because of the people he is with, especially when they just saved your life and the lives of other colonists.



I have to disagree.

I will probably react badly, which she more or less did, and maybe think it over when I calm down considerably(which she also does if you romance her, sending a message apologizing for what she said).

So no, I found it perfectly realistic.

But hey, personal opinions and such eh?


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

They can go catch a ride on another Normandy. Not mine.  At least Liara gave a damn.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

ME1 Ashley: Humans are boss and we need to watch out for our own and fuck the aliens, maaaan.

ME2 Ashley: NO I WILL NOT HELP YOU SAVE HUMANITY, YOU HURT MY FEELINGS.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2011)

If only there was an option to kill them both


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Kaidan is easier to ignore.

Ashley is that nagging wife that is just BEGGING for a fucking excuse of domestic violence.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

The reason men get drunk and beat their wives is because their wives act like Ashley.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

When they say they thought you were dead, one of the options flat-out says "I was."


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I get a boner when Kaidan goes all fierce toward the Aliens... but When Ash does it.... die bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> He goes all out and even said if the Alliance was in charge of Shepard's mission and not the Alien council, things would be so much better. So much Alien hate.. I want moar. _HHHNNGGHH--!!!_



So basally Kaidan's racism is acceptable because you want to have his babies? 

......


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

When I'm Commander Shepard, you better just fucking listen to me or I leave your ass in zero gravity with nothing but a Snub Pistol from Gears of War to save your ass from the Reapers, BECAUSE I'M TIRED OF DOING IT FOR YOU.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> When they say they thought you were dead, one of the options flat-out says "I was."


That's all.. "I was."  But I guess the VS (Virmire Survivor) was to mad to let Shepard explain more.  




G. Hawke said:


> So basally Kaidan's racism is acceptable because you want to have his babies?
> 
> ......


No, It's acceptable because you(Shepard) _have_ to persuade him to become xenophobic. A Xenophobic Kaidan is so damn hot.  If his character was Xenophobic by default I wouldn't like him as much. *coughAshcough*


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No, It's acceptable because you(Shepard) _have_ to persuade him to become xenophobic. A Xenophobic Kaidan is so damn hot.  If his character was Xenophobic by default I wouldn't like him as much. *coughAshcough*



I know, I know.

Just the way you worded the entire thing was hilarious.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> So basally Kaidan's racism is acceptable because you want to have his babies?
> 
> ......


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a feeling that Vega will receive the hate that I had for Kaidan/Ashley (depending on which playthrough I'm playing).

Also, time for me to finally finish my playthrough where I romance Subject Zero.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Personally I though Tali(but forgiven if considering she has always been in awe of Shepard) and Anderson were way too cool with the fact that you're working with Cerberus. I honestly expected them to at like Ashley, so technically I found her reaction far more realistic.
> 
> Garrus and I are like total bro's, so he's fine of course.
> 
> ...



Anderson does not give a darn.

He knocks bitches out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6dfVIqF46E[/YOUTUBE]

Now if someone would only crop Ashley's face on Udina it would make more sense.


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> >There goes the point
> 
> To be expected.
> 
> ...



Said college literature courses don't know what they're talking about. 

_Respectable_ colleges teach about Lord Tennyson and Walt Whitman.



> "Clearly fame isn't everything."


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

C to the U to the N to the T.


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2011)

T to the R to the O to the double-L.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

You are both acting like B to the I to the T to the C to the H to the E to the S so stuff it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Rebecca is a cunt, too.

She and Ashley can be Cunts In Crime.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I love cunts. It tastes good, so :shrug


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Fish food, eh?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 16, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Still better than Kaidan, pussy with a headache.
> 
> //HbS



Its not a headache, kaidan is trying to figure out his attraction to garrus


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its not a headache, kaidan is trying to figure out his attraction to garrus





Everyone IS attracted to Garrus, no figuring out is required.

They just never admit cause they fear rejection.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2011)

Garrus is a bro 

even Wrex admits it


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Dolly Partan?



Sorry, typo. Thanks for catching it.



Now judge me.



Axl Low said:


> Oh shit!
> one of the Bioware developers tweeted that Tali might have a bit of a predator look if she take that mask off the wrong way
> 
> I guess shepard kissed tali through her mouth piece



It's called trolling. It's what I do (and baiting too, <3 both) but I still think she's a Grey.



Oman said:


> Walt Whitman and Lord Tennyson were famous poets, Ashley never quotes a single holy text, and thinks in the interests of Alliance security, nearsighted as that might be.
> 
> You really gonna go down this rabbit hole again?
> 
> Hey, migraines are _not_ a joking matter when you're in the middle of one.  Take it from someone who knows.



Apperently he does. Migraines totally sucks.



Oman said:


> I didn't know that Bieber and Cyrus were taught about in college English classes.



That's why I don't goto College. I'm not paying thousands of dollars to learn about those little shits. PM me if you want my hate on Cyrus and Bieber.



Krory said:


> >There goes the point
> 
> To be expected.
> 
> ...



Another reason I won't goto college. I rather read Bram Stoker's Dracula, Hell I much rather read IT or The Last Stand, better pieces of work than read those *TERRIBLE* Twilight books.



Esura said:


> Ashley is that bad in ME1?



She's one of the better. Heavy Shielding, Training with all weapons, First Aid, increased Soldier powers, fitness, all abilites that make her stroke. If I'm not taking Wrex for his dry humor I'm taking her, or both.



G. Hawke said:


> Personally, she isn't really.
> 
> Her views on Aliens might make you uncomfortable, but then again I found that she was more or less justified in holding those views considering her entire family is highly discriminated against by the upper brass due to events in the First Contact War despite their long tradition of military service.
> 
> ...



Your post is winning unlike other peoples.



G. Hawke said:


> You died, she grieved, and suddenly here you are alive and well, and hello there,  working for a terrorist group who tend to commit horrible experiments and vicious acts of violence.
> 
> Seriously, how was she suppose to act?



It's fully understandable. She loved Sheppard. Sheppard was a close friend, much like he/she is to Garrus, you're pretty much his ONLY friend.

Cerebus is a terrorist group that kills admirals for asking too many questions, performs experiments that are crimes against the living (inject Thresher Maw acid in viens, the Thorian Creature Experiments, Project Overlord, etc.) 



Esura said:


> And I'm going to make sure Ashley dies in Mass Effect 3 too.
> 
> Ashley wouldn't listen to reason. She pretty much ignored everything I said once she realized I was with Cerberus. And I find her reaction to not be realistic to be honest. If someone you cared about who died suddenly appears and saves your life and tries to explain whats up, you don't write them off because of the people he is with, especially when they just saved your life and the lives of other colonists.



Don't pass judgement until you play ME1 & ME2 fully as a Paragon.

Ashely/Kaiden have every right to not like you. You're working for a WELL KNOWN TERRORIST ORGANIZATION. They're reponsible for a lot of bad stuff that's happened recently to non-Human species. Ashley sees Sheppard as a beacon of light in a rather dark universe (much like Garrus) but from her point of view, she's grieved for you over two LONG years. 

If I woke up tomorrow and my dad was allive, I'd be furious that he's alive. Relieved but furious. I and my mother mourned him for almost three long painfull years. 

As for saving you and the other colonists, he's was an Alliance Soldier/*INSERT CLASS HERE if you want to get technical) and has a legit reason to hold a grudge over the Collectors. His duty is to protect those who cannot protect themselves.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 16, 2011)

Oman said:


> Hey, migraines are _not_ a joking matter when you're in the middle of one.  Take it from someone who knows.


I actually know the problem. Since I was 14 I had horrible headaches, I literally wouldn't be able to get up and go to school or to a party, or anywhere. Hell, even this year I wasted half my holidays writhing in pain puking my guts out. It's horrible, though not as bad as high school and before, happens way more rarely now.


Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its not a headache, kaidan is trying to figure out his attraction to garrus


Garrus? He's fighting a losing battle, then  nothing to figure out, you go for it 

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I never said Kaidan was smart bros


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its not a headache, kaidan is trying to figure out his attraction to garrus





And now I want Kaidan and Garrus to hook up if Shepard doesn't hook up with one of them. Why do I want this.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> C to the U to the N to the T.





Oman said:


> T to the R to the O to the double-L.



Both you and Krory are wrong, it's the V to the A to the D E R!


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I know for FACT you've never given cunnilingus.



Do you _really_ want to make this bet? 

Trying to shit on my joke cracking.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I know for FACT you've never given cunnilingus.





Esura said:


> Do you _really_ want to make this bet?



.....


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2011)

Hawke, I will get M&M's and pop.
Let's watch this movie >


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

New ME3 detail:

Ashley is still a cunt.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> New ME3 detail:
> 
> Ashley is still a cunt.



brb canceling pre order


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with whoever said that Vegas will be the new hate in ME3, and Kai/Ash will be awesome and everyone will appreciate them. :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Who the heck is Vegas?

EDIT: Anyone preordering the collector edition of ME3?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

>People (not The Boss)
>Appreciate Kaidan


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do you _really_ want to make this bet?
> 
> Trying to shit on my joke cracking.



It's an really bad attempt at humor, Esura. Having done the deed myself on women who aren't drug addicts, I can say I did, and I absolutely LOATH it. I can easily say I'll drop give and recieve oral in my sex life. As long as you know how foul it is, then we've come to an accord.



G. Hawke said:


> .....



Indeed.



Krory said:


> New ME3 detail:
> 
> Ashley is still a cunt.



This JUST IN! We already know your *opinion*. I've stopped mine, or shall I continue? I rather not this topic become a flame topic.



Esura said:


> Who the heck is Vegas?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone preordering the collector edition of ME3?



I've already got mine pre-ordered. I can say this with my full heart, I hate Gamestop so much, it hurts. Much like Kaiden, Wrex and the Council surviving, it's so uncannon it hurts.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the heck is Vegas?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone preordering the collector edition of ME3?



lulz.. allow me.



And I pre-order my N7 edition last week.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> >People (not The Boss)
> >Appreciate Kaidan



U Jellan.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm making my N7 patch into velcro for my ACUs


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I want to preorder this around January (I don't like preordering too early). 

I wish this wasn't delayed. Having finished Mass Effect 2 recently, I want to see whats going on afterwards.


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> This JUST IN! We already know your *opinion*. I've stopped mine, or shall I continue? I rather not this topic become a flame topic.



Asking Krory to stop talking bullcrap is like asking the Sahara Desert to stop being so hot or the North Pole to stop being so cold.  It would be nice but it's just not in their nature.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2011)

Oman said:


> Asking Krory to stop talking bullcrap is like asking the Sahara Desert to stop being so hot or the North Pole to stop being so cold.  It would be nice but it's just not in their nature.



Good point, that's like asking the tide to stop or me to stop being a jerk. It just won't happen. Had my hopes set way to high eh?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

See, _now_ you understand how the tide works.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> C to the U to the N to the T.



Am I in a Fergie music video? 

I bet Ashley listens to Fergie the dumb bitch.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its not a headache, kaidan is trying to figure out his attraction to garrus



Kaidan has always been gay for Garrus. He justs wants some FemShep on the side.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

No, Ashley listens to classical music and thinks it makes her sophisticated and unique.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

No she has a Fergie CD and labels it Beethoven so she can seem smarter.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

At best, she's a hipster.  She seems the type.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

How does Ashley react in ME1 when you be boink'n Liara?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

She pouts her little dog face and goes and shits in the corner.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Mortified.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

She should be mortified. Asaris are hotter than her.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Especially Liara. :33 Her Mom.........not so much. I bet Shepard is glad he will die looooooooooooong before Liara starts to get old.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Thread needs moar Wrex.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Mmmk.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

You can also be cool, don't join that _ridiculous _site, and just DL it here.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a review, nooblet.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

It's always a fucking review. 

Still, I do not want Vegas. Plz be homo.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

heh.. Vega is Shepard's _body guard_.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

So Vega is his body guard.

Kaidan is his homo-buddy.

And Ashley is a vaginal smear on Virmire.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

^ I just read this really nice fanfic about Kaidan and now you have ruined my night. I hope you feel bad. 

brb, crying.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ I just read this really nice fanfic about Kaidan and now you have ruined my night. I hope you feel bad.
> 
> brb, crying.





And for your information, yes.

I have that image saved as "GarrusFuck.png."


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2011)

Garrus Fuck? Sounds like a tittle of some porn fanfic.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

A tittle, you say?


----------



## Jena (Sep 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Mmmk.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


>



LOL, Sam is funny.

Cop'n these gifs.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Dean > Sam


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Dean > Sam


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

I love Supernatural. Shit is dope. 

Is there another season? I haven't really watched anything thats not anime or soap operas for like a year.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you mean are they having a 7th season?

Yes.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Dean > Sam



Nein


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Do you mean are they having a 7th season?
> 
> Yes.



Dopeness. I might actually watch something else on TV again. What about Vampire Diaries? That was my shit when I first got out of high school.

Sucks ABC is taking off All My Children. Just getting back into it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> Nein


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Teehee, post more Supernatural gifs. pek


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

He does it again at 4:24.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting...we go from who knows how many pages of hating on Ashley to Supernatural.  

To be honest, I never watched Supernatural, is it any good?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Dean is the bestest! :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Well if you want, I can go back to comparing Ashley to a screen door on a submarine.

And it has it's moments. Last season or two dissatisfied some people. Shit happens.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Interesting...we go from who knows how many pages of hating on Ashley to Supernatural.
> 
> To be honest, I never watched Supernatural, is it any good?



In my completely unbiased and _totally_ objective opinion, yes.

It's one of the few shows that seems to appeal to a wide range of people so you'll probably like it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

By wide range of people she means the yaoi-fangirl crowd which is why 90% of the females you see will die in a season.

The others either disappear, inexplicably come evil without any forth-notice or inkling. Because of fangirl demand.

Thankfully, they're finally starting to say "fuck it" and are bringing back a currently-dead female character for Season 7.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> By wide range of people she means the yaoi-fangirl crowd which is why 90% of the females you see will die in a season.
> 
> The others either disappear, inexplicably come evil without any forth-notice or inkling. Because of fangirl demand.
> 
> Thankfully, they're finally starting to say "fuck it" and are bringing back a currently-dead female character for Season 7.



Hey now, I am about as anti-Wincest() as one can get and I totally adore the show.

Hell the only reason I even tolerate the concept of Destiel() is because like 70% of the people I mildly like on these forums seem to support said pairing to some degree.

Though in the spirit of full disclosure I willingly admit I would love run my tongue across Jared Padelecki's fine abs. 

What? Have you seen that gorgeous man? 

.....

Wow, really off topic innit? 

*cough*

Ashely does not suck balls. 

Back on topic.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Ashley does in fact suck balls.

Huge Krogan balls.

So she's also a hypocrite.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Destiel?

Dont tell me thats Dean and Castiel?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Ashley does in fact suck balls.
> 
> Huge Krogan balls.
> 
> So she's also a hypocrite.



No. 



Esura said:


> Destiel?
> 
> Dont tell me thats Dean and Castiel?



Yes. 

.....


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> See, _now_ you understand how the tide works.



You misunderstood the last one, don't blame me because you have an inability to comprehend.



Esura said:


> How does Ashley react in ME1 when you be boink'n Liara?



When you're not romancing Ashley and chosing Liara, she doesn't care. When you're romancing both, you've got to chose after Feros to stay with one or the other, chosing both will lose Ashley. Same thing works if you're going after Kaiden.



Esura said:


> She should be mortified. Asaris are hotter than her.



I rather my daughters share something with my spieces. Not that I dislike Asari.

The Boss: Just wanted to let you know, Krogan are reptiles. Mammals and Reptiles cannot interbreed. Wrex states hes cold blooded in Mass Effect on Feros and any other cold world.

Supernatural: Is beyond sub-par in my book. Why are we even talking about Supernatural in a Mass Effect topic? I can understand anything by BioWare, but Supernatural?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Supernatural: Is beyond sub-par in my book. Why are we even talking about Supernatural in a Mass Effect topic? I can understand anything by BioWare, but Supernatural?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Get the fuck out with this Supernatural bullshit, please. Thanks.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

What is going on in here.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Get the fuck out with this Supernatural bullshit, please. Thanks.







The Boss said:


> What is going on in here.



Awesomeness.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> By wide range of people she means the yaoi-fangirl crowd which is why 90% of the females you see will die in a season.



More straight guys like it then you'd expect. 
Most of the people that I've known IRL that have liked it are guys, actually. I only know two other girls who like it.
Mostly for stuff like...

*Spoiler*: __ 

















But the last season was bullshit; they went over the top with pandering to the shipper fangirls. Well, it was bullshit for other reasons too, but...

Don't let the crazies scare you away. Assuming Supernatural is all about gay love is like assuming Mass Effect is all about Tali because the Talimancers are everywhere on the internet.


But naja, anyway, this isn't the Supernatural FC. SO HOW BOUT DAT MASS EFFECT?


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Because it's awesome as fuck and you are a horrible horrible person for dissing it.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



If awesome means "Not for people like Sedaiv who like shows that are actually GOOD" then yes. Indeed it is.

I just realized i had every single DLC yesterday when I was going through my sheppards armors.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

That's it, I'm reporting everyone for off topic spam.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

@Jena - I know what Supernatural is about, I've been watching it from the start. And I also know what the demographic is and that's the very reason so many of those characters get shafted and "lost in the wind."

And on an unrelated topic, lololol at people blaming others for their own stupidity.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 17, 2011)

As if everything you EVER say is not unrelated to the topic.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's it, I'm reporting everyone for off topic spam.



<3 I want to bare your children now.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

You want to bare children? Pedophilia, eh?


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> You want to bare children? Pedophilia, eh?



This post was SO funny I had to give you good rep for it. I needed the laugh dude. 



That's me.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I need help. How do I beta Garrus? 



Sedaiv said:


> <3 I want to bare your children now.


Lets do it, Batarian style.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> This post was SO funny I had to give you good rep for it. I needed the laugh dude.
> 
> 
> 
> That's me.



The decline of the English language, right in this very thread!




The Boss said:


> Hey guys, I need help. How do I beta Garrus?



Very easily.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Tell me how Krory. Tell me now.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

First you send him some nudes. Then you need to cosplay as Liara nude and send him pics of you fucking a Garrus blow up doll as Liara, then he will show you the way BOSS~kun!


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> The decline of the English language, right in this very thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you think THAT'S a disappointment, to Hell with looking in your trousers for a REAL disappointment, you should find pictures of me. It's so disappointing, that I actually got women hitting on me at work due to it. THAT'S just sad, much like you and your posts or me and my posts.



The Boss said:


> Hey guys, I need help. How do I beta Garrus?
> 
> 
> Lets do it, Batarian style.



Why not do it romantically? Batarian Prison Shower Time.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> *If you think THAT'S a disappointment, to Hell with looking in your trousers for a REAL disappointment*, you should find pictures of me. It's so disappointing, that I actually got women hitting on me at work due to it. THAT'S just sad, much like you and your posts or me and my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not do it romantically? Batarian Prison Shower Time.



I admit I smirked a little.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore.  Guess this is what happens when BioWare doesn't release anything about Mass Effect 3.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

It's Sovereign's insanity waves.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore.  Guess this is what happens when BioWare doesn't release anything about Mass Effect 3.



Just Sedaiv trying to act "hard" and faux-intellectual in the interwebz.  The usual.

BioWare is getting extremely lazy with release information though they do still have like six months until release.

Hell, it sounds like a lot of voice-acting still isn't even done.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching the PAX interview with Jennifer Hale, it seems no voice actor aside from maybe Lester Speight could properly do an interview about a game.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't care as long as it's Wrex's and Garrus' voice actors.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't care as long as it's Wrex's and Garrus' voice actors.



Unfortunately, Wrex's voice actor passed away recently (R.I.P. Steven Barr).














































































































































So Raphael Sbarge will not voice both him and Kaidan.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Wut? EWWWWWWWWW DO NO WANT. 


HOW COULD HE DIE ON ME!


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

IMDB states Steven still did some post-production voice acting for Wrex in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Of course IMDB would say that.




















































































I lied.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is something on-topic.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Horrible f!Shep is horrible.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Of course IMDB would say that. I lied.




Well you suck.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait!!!!!!!!!!! WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!??!!!!??!!!!! WREX'S VOICE ACTOR DIED?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidTony (Sep 17, 2011)

ever1 knows femele shep is a lesbo


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Steven Barr is not dead. Why you guys fall for it. So easy to troll.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

I even said I lied. In plain sight.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2011)

It's because you put so many spaces...people started to tear up and cry before they reached that part.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's because you put so many spaces...people started to tear up and cry before they reached that part.



It's not my fault people are dumb.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> I even said I lied. In plain sight.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Nuts to that, get the full gif, TW.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> I even said I lied. In plain sight.



IT'S NOT MY FAULT I DON'T READ


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Nuts to that, get the full gif, TW.



I was trying to make a point.

The point would be kinda lost if I should cute pics of her changing clothes in the cuteeeeeeeeest way possible. 

BUT ALRIGHT!


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> IT'S NOT MY FAULT I DON'T READ



It's alright women can't play video games either. 





















































I keed.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Trolled softly.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> I was trying to make a point.
> 
> The point would be kinda lost if I should cute pics of her changing clothes in the cuteeeeeeeeest way possible.
> 
> BUT ALRIGHT!



Much better.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> It's alright women can't play video games either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can, they just have to be topless.






And be porn stars.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> I even said I lied. In plain sight.


I never said I believed you. 

I would never react like that if I believed you.

I like to be dramatic at times.:WOW


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

You mean you like to be stupid at times.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> They can, they just have to be topless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

The only women who would play topless are ugly anyway.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> You mean you like to be stupid at times.


I prefer to think of it as entertaining myself. 

It's not like making you believe that I believed you harmed me in anyway so I don't see it as stupid. I am used to misleading people about who I am and what my intentions are. Facades are my specialty.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

That's what the internet is for. Anonymity.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> That's what the internet is for. Anonymity.


It tis.  

I do it as much irl as I do on the internet, maybe more.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I do it as much irl as I do on the internet, maybe more.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember when The Office was funny.

>Never


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

Steve Carell isn't funny.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I never even watch the office.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

I never watched the office. It seems I didn't miss anything.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Mass Effect.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> I remember when The Office was funny.
> 
> >Never





Gnome said:


> Steve Carell isn't funny.





Cocoa said:


> I never watched the office. It seems I didn't miss anything.



YOU GUYZ SUCK!!1111!!


I've watched both the American and the English office and love them both. Guess I'm easy to please.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fuck yeah, Mass Effect.



So Femshep ate the Illusive Man eh? Penis and all?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> So Femshep ate the Illusive Man eh? Penis and all?



If that was the case she would be blue.  

.. and Garrus is giving Shep.. "that look".. if you know what I mean.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Lololol, Zaeed.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> YOU GUYZ SUCK!!1111!!
> 
> 
> I've watched both the American and the English office and love them both. Guess I'm easy to please.


I am sorry that I haven't watched television in years... 
That resulted in me never having the urge to watch it online.



Krory said:


> Lololol, Zaeed.


That's what I thought when I saw him.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If that was the case she would be blue.
> 
> .. and Garrus is giving Shep.. "that look".. if you know what I mean.



FemShep didn't like the color blue so she made 'em green.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Lololol, Zaeed.



That's why I play with him. I love his derp face.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Just mod in Kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> FemShep didn't like the color blue so she made 'em green.



Oh hello.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I am sorry that I haven't watched television in years...
> That resulted in me never having the urge to watch it online.
> 
> 
> That's what I thought when I saw him.



I can just imagine FemShep or Jack taunting Zaeed from outside whatever the hell you would call his "room" going "HAHA it's the year 2020202020 and your face is still fucked up!"


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Just mod in Kaidan.



ZAEED'S VOICE WITH KAIDAN'S FACE WOULD KILL ME. 




....


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

RIRUTUNING SHEPAWD! 

Japanese people would eat it up...........and probably fap to him.......


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ZAEED'S VOICE WITH KAIDAN'S FACE WOULD KILL ME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why you replace Thane with him.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's why you replace Thane with him.


... wut. NO. Speaking of Thane... lol I hope there won't be a cure. I want to drink the delicious fangirl tears. 





The World said:


> RIRUTUNING SHEPAWD!
> 
> Japanese people would eat it up...........and probably fap to him.......



Shepard-kun so kawaiiii!!


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... wut. NO. Speaking of Thane... lol I hope there won't be a cure. I want to drink the delicious fangirl tears.



You mean like the delicious fangirl tears when it was revealed Kaidan likes it in the bum?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> You mean like the delicious fangirl tears when it was revealed Kaidan likes it in the bum?


Damn.. I set the trap for myself didn't I. 

brb crying... again.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaidan doesn't like it in the bum, he will just expel it out with biotics.

He likes it resting on his face.  And on his half-shaven beard.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The inner BOSSU is a loli?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

.. oh shit. I've been figured out. Time to change the subject.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> You mean like the delicious fangirl tears when it was revealed Kaidan likes it in the bum?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

OH YES! THIS PLEASE ME.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> OH YES! THIS PLEASE ME.



Under him.............I get it.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


>



Man Dr. Chakwas is a horny ol' bitch. Why is Kaidan's *HEAD* so big?


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaidan looks....painfully generic. Don't get the hubub.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kaidan looks....painfully generic. Don't get the hubub.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OG1IeyGOfY[/YOUTUBE]


And they upgraded his appearance in ME3 to look more..........rugged, basically fangirl bait.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Under him.............I get it.


Thus, this piece was born. 





The World said:


> Man Dr. Chakwas is a horny ol' bitch. Why is Kaidan's *HEAD* so big?


Because.. _HEADACHES_.  



Esura said:


> Kaidan looks....painfully generic. Don't get the hubub.


Because default Shepard doesn't look painfully generic at all.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Some chicks dig generic characters


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> And they upgraded his appearance in ME3 to look more..........rugged, basically fangirl bait.



UNF! UNF! UNF!!!


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because default Shepard doesn't look painfully generic at all.



Don't be hatin' on my SHEPLOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Don't be hatin' on my SHEPLOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Why is Kaidan's *HEAD* so big?





Wait...you were making an innuendo, right? I'm not looking for sex in benign things again?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Of course not..................................................


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> Wait...you were making an innuendo, right? I'm not looking for sex in benign things again?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully I can kill my other spectre squad-mate.

Shepard is only human spectre allowed


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Hopefully I can kill my other spectre squad-mate.
> 
> Shepard is only human spectre allowed



I like it when people seem to think Shepard single handedly defeated sovereign and the collectors. 

Enjoy your doomed future.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Shepard cock slapped Sovereign into a bagillion pieces and then rode his mighty steed the Normandy into battle with geth pockets


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I like it when people seem to think Shepard single handedly defeated sovereign and the collectors.
> 
> Enjoy your doomed future.



He did.

Because ally AI always dies at the start of every battle.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

I killed Kaidan off in the comic book. He just looks like every other NPC I ended up running across in ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Shepard cock slapped Sovereign into a bagillion pieces and then rode his mighty steed the Normandy into battle with geth pockets


I must have skipped that scene. My bad. Will replay it again. 



Krory said:


> He did.
> 
> Because ally AI always dies at the start of every battle.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I killed Kaidan off in the comic book. He just looks like every other NPC I ended up running across in ME2.



This just dawn to me.. I never got the comic so I have no idea how Kaidan looks in the comic... though.. judging by the art style I'm not missing much.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> Wait...you were making an innuendo, right? I'm not looking for sex in benign things again?



.....





Esura said:


> I killed Kaidan off in the *comic book(whut?)*. He just looks like every other NPC I ended up running across in ME2.



I kinda agree.

I have nothing against Kaidan, in fact he's a decent enough bloke  I could see myself enjoying a beer with him(IF he was real mind you, I am not crazy of anything), but I honestly will never have any idea why he has rabid fangirls(boys).

And hell I am normally the guy that get his imaginary girly bits all worked up over the normal, nice guy types. 

But Kaidan? Nothing, at all.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

People underestimate Kaidan's beastliness.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

I like Kaidan because he's got his shit together. He knows what he wants. Plus I don't feel like I'm baby sitting him.... unlike the rest of the other love interests.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

"No, Ashley, you _can't_ shoot every Turian in the face with a shotgun. NO. BAD ASHLEY. BAD!"


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I must have skipped that scene. My bad. Will replay it again.



Wrex, a real man.

Garrus, Bros till the end.

Why would you need anyone else?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaidan Garrus and Wrex are the only ones to keep calling you Shepard when you keep nagging them.

Wrex

Shepard

Wrex

Garrus

Shepard

Garrus

Kaidan

Shepard

Kaidan.

*SHEPARD*

Bros 4 lyfe.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Wrex, a real man.
> 
> Garrus, Bros till the end.
> 
> Why would you need anyone else?


I can't romance Wrex... and Garrus looks up to Shepard like a little bro. Romancing him, I want, but it kinda feels weird. Kaidan.. completes me. 



The World said:


> Kaidan Garrus and Wrex are the only ones to keep calling you Shepard when you keep nagging them.
> Wrex
> 
> Shepard
> ...



You're right. I've never notice that before..


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

SHREX!

WEPARD!

SHREXXXXXXX


WEPAAAAAAAAAARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't romance Wrex... and Garrus looks up to Shepard like a little bro. Romancing him, I want, but it kinda feels weird. Kaidan.. completes me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I've never notice that before..



OK I think Grunt does it too but he's not a real man like Wrex.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't romance Wrex... and Garrus looks up to Shepard like a little bro. Romancing him, I want, but it kinda feels weird. Kaidan.. completes me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I've never notice that before..



Well I could play mass effect with only three squad-mates.

Wrex, Garrus, and Tali.

Optionals are Mordin and Kasumi (who needs to be a romance option)


Just no: Jack, Grunt, Jacob, Ashley, Kaidan, Zaeed, Miranda, Liara.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

"Wrex, stop picking on the Quarians. WREX. I'LL TURN THIS MAKO AROUND, I SWEAR TO GOD."


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

"Garrus, give Tali back her shotgun. I don't care if she made fun of your visor, you don't steal. Tali, say you're sorry. I don't _care_ that he made fun of your inability to breathe oxygen without contracting AIDS. I SWEAR TO GOD, I'LL TURN THIS MAKO AROUND."


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> OK I think Grunt does it too but he's not a real man like Wrex.


Grunt is like.. 12 in human years.  



Son Goku said:


> Well I could play mass effect with only three squad-mates.
> 
> Wrex, Garrus, and Tali.
> 
> ...


So homo.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

"Liara, where did you find that Prothean artifact? No. You just don't go accepting artifacts from strangers. No! Now throw it away!"


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Grunt is like.. 12 in human years.
> 
> 
> So homo.



Male shep wants only female squad mates and his bros Wrex and Joker on his normandy.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The galaxy would've been saved faster if Shepard just let Anderson babysit everyone.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

And Kasumi is not a romance option because she's the one person in the entire galaxy that, apparently, actually _likes_ Jacob.

Token black pity-fuck.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

>Kill Garrus
>"Nothing of value lost"
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!??


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

And Grunt was just going through puberty, so it's excusable. But I'm sure you could've just locked him in a room with Kelly and she would've fixed him up right quick.

If you catch my drift.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Two chacarter had to live.. so of course Garrus was one of them.. and Grunt.. who was still in the pod...


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> And Kasumi is not a romance option because she's the one person in the entire galaxy that, apparently, actually _likes_ Jacob.
> 
> Token black pity-fuck.



She must be lying.

nobody likes Jacob.

/fuckthetokenblackguy


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

A rep goes to the first person to find me hot Grunt on Kelly action.

Go.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> She must be lying.
> 
> nobody likes Jacob.
> 
> /fuckthetokenblackguy


She likes him for his body.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> "No, Ashley, you _can't_ shoot every Turian in the face with a shotgun. NO. BAD ASHLEY. BAD!"


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> She likes him for his body.



the one asian likes the black guy.

that's not totally racist at all.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

What's up with the hand..  

but srsly, I read on Casey's twitter I think.. he said Ash has mature and grown since ME1/2.. so yeah.. whatever that means. Kinda makes want to have a play through with her.. but killing/no Kaidan.. I just.. I can't.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> the one asian likes the black guy.
> 
> that's not totally racist at all.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What's up with the hand..
> 
> but srsly, I read on Casey's twitter I think.. he said Ash has mature and grown since ME1/2.. so yeah.. whatever that means. Kinda makes want to have a play through with her.. but killing/no Kaidan.. I just.. I can't.



It means she got over her teenaged-poetry fetish and is focusing on putting her xenophobia and genocidal traits into action.

'cause she sure as _fuck_ didn't mature in ME2.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Grunt > Wrex


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Then again, that same thing has been said about EVERY character.

Ashley matured.
Kaidan matured.
Jack matured.
Garrus matured.
Mordin matured.
Tali matured.
Shepard matured.
Colin Creevey matured.
Remember that one Hanar trying to preach his beliefs? He matured.
Sovereign matured.
Leliana matured.
Balthazar matured.
Balto matured.
Balthier matured.
Bayonetta matured.

THE WHOLE CAST MATURED.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Grunt > Wrex



.....

I hate myself, but I...almost agree.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

THIS IS A VERY, VERY MATURE CAST WE ARE DEALING WITH IN ME3. THEY MATURE BEYOND MATURITY.

BioWare is to "mature" as every movie after 2005 is to "dark and edgy."


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> It means she got over her teenaged-poetry fetish and is focusing on putting her xenophobia and genocidal traits into action.
> 
> 'cause she sure as _fuck_ didn't mature in ME2.


For some reason I want her to be_ reaaaaaalllyy_ xenophobic. I need sosmeone to hate and bitch at. 





Esura said:


> Grunt > Wrex


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then again, that same thing has been said about EVERY character.
> 
> Ashley matured.
> Kaidan matured.
> ...



That Hanar didn't mature. I punched him in the jelly cause he was jelly and then he wised up.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....
> 
> I hate myself, but I...almost agree.



And here I thought you were one of the smart ones...

Now I know you're just another dumb animal.  Like the Vorcha.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

I love Wanted so much.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Grunt > Wrex


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> And here I thought you were one of the smart ones...
> 
> Now I know you're just another dumb animal.  Like the Vorcha.



Stop it, I already hate myself.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

y 4 u use crappy Photoshopped version?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Just once I'd like to ask someone for help and hear them say ‘Sure. Let's go. Right now. No strings attached.'


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Just once I'd like to ask someone for help and hear them say ?Sure. Let's go. Right now. No strings attached.'



....that is basically antithesis of the very way RPG's work.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> y 4 u use crappy Photoshopped version?


Because, I can. 



Son Goku said:


> Just once I'd like to ask someone for help and hear them say ?Sure. Let's go. Right now. No strings attached.'



I know right...


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Stop it, I already hate myself.



If you kill yourself, I may forgive you.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> If you kill yourself, I may forgive you.



B...But I still have MotA and Skyrim to play this year.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> If you kill yourself, I may forgive you.



THIS. YES THIS. PLZ DELIVER.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Grunt > Wrex


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Dammit, why do you people want me dead? 

I am a nice, wholesome person, really.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Let me help you save the galaxy but first you have to kill a bunch of generic enemies and do some shit that really isn't that important.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> THIS. YES THIS. PLZ DELIVER.



Aimo delivers, the sad sad truth.  Delicious tears BOSSU


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Dammit, why do you people want me dead?
> 
> I am a nice, wholesome person, really.



Because you like DA2. You must die for your sins.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because you like DA2. You must die for your sins.



Hey I like DA2, not as much as DA: O but still..............


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Aimo delivers, the sad sad truth.  Delicious tears BOSSU



The smut doesn't do anything for me... I can't fap to such art. But dat horizon...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Hey I like DA2, *not as much DA: O *but still..............



And that is why you can live to see MGS in HD.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because you like DA2. You must die for your sins.



It was a good, enjoyable game(DAO slightly better), and I refuse to say otherwise to fit in.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Aimo delivers, the sad sad truth.  Delicious tears BOSSU



.....

You posted art from Aimo? 

I will never dislike you.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> It was a good, enjoyable game(DAO slightly better), and I refuse to say otherwise to fit in.



Fit in? Fit in where?  

Anyways, I was only joking.. for the most part.  But I really don;t like DA2. You can if you want. 

Lets talk about Kaidan some more.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Only squadmate talk is of wrex.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrex is...


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Only squadmate talk is of wrex.



You mean Garrus. 

Then maybe Wrex after that.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Speaking of Garrus.. how do I beta him up?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

....



It all makes sense now.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrex > everyone.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Conrad Verner for perm-squaddie.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Shepard, Conrad, and Anderson.

That's all I need, bitches.

GIVE IT TO ME, BIOWARE.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Wrex > everyone.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrex is god tier krogan and squadmate.

there is no equal.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrex is awesome. WTF is wrong with you people.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I like how Garrus is playing Turian race in Dragon Age.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait, which one is Wrex again?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Wrex is awesome. WTF is wrong with you people.



I am merely saying that Bro Garrus > Wrex, not that Wrex sucks.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Wait, which one is Wrex again?


.. and the plot thickens. 



G. Hawke said:


> I am merely saying that Bro Garrus > Wrex, not that Wrex sucks.


Oh ok.. but I put Wrex and Garrus as equal Bro tiers.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Ironman obviously.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I think you meant this one.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

.. or this one.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrex as a Yakuza gangster? I can dig it.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrex has always gave me the alpha gangsta vibe. :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

DUDE....none of your pictures are showing...at ALL.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> DUDE....none of your pictures are showing...at ALL.



Yeah they went away after a time cause 4chan is gay.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> DUDE....none of your pictures are showing...at ALL.



Copy pasta link bruh.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

What a noob.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT KAIDAN/ASH BEING SPECTRES?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> What a noob.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Hopefully I can kill my other spectre squad-mate.
> 
> Shepard is only human spectre allowed



QFT                      .


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT KAIDAN/ASH BEING SPECTRES?



Old pic is old but Kaidbro still looks slick.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2011)

Shepard, My Friend.

Wrex the only squadmate that was actually happy to see you in mass effect 2.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> QFT                      .




Wrex was a breathe of fresh air. He was the only one who really cared for Shepard.. I guess in a way Bioware rewarded those who kept him alive. 



The World said:


> Old pic is old but Kaidbro still looks slick.


He looks delicious.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 18, 2011)

Wrex needs Spectre status.


regardless of Krogans as non-citadel race


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT KAIDAN/ASH BEING SPECTRES?



they only got the job cause  the Knew/Boned Shepard

Both Liara and Garrus are more  qualified for the job


















Hi boss did you miss me


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

But Liara and Garrus went on to be more badass.

Since Spectres suck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Shepard, Nihilus ,Saren, Blasto , Vasir...yeah no


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

And only one of those were awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> they only got the job cause  the Knew/Boned Shepard
> 
> Both Liara and Garrus are more  qualified for the job
> 
> Hi boss did you miss me



 MAH WAIFU!  

.. but I think Kaidan got the job because HUMAN COUNCIL  .. at least in my game anyways.  




Krory said:


> But Liara and Garrus went on to be more badass.
> 
> Since Spectres suck.


Wait.. wait... I know what this is. This is one of those hipster things isn't it? Oh yes it is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaiden is the most Qualified Human in the Galaxy after Shepard? i find that hard to believe


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> And only one of those were awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Kaiden is the most Qualified Human in the Galaxy after Shepard? i find that hard to believe



You're breaking my heart..!!


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> MAH WAIFU!
> 
> .. but I think Kaidan got the job because HUMAN COUNCIL  .. at least in my game anyways.
> 
> ...



No, saying Kaidan or Ashley are better than Garrus is Hipster.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You're breaking my heart..!!



ok ok in all fairness the only other competent humans we see are mercs and  Cerberus so it is certainly possible


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 18, 2011)

Annie, you're breaking my heart!

Favorite line from that movie.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Conrad would make a better Spectre than Assholey and Kaidan combined.

But Specters fail. That's why I didn't renew my status in ME2. They are but government pawns.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Shepard, Nihilus ,Saren, Blasto , Vasir...yeah no





Krory said:


> And only one of those were awesome.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Annie, you're breaking my heart!
> 
> Favorite line from that movie.



You are a horrible, horrible person for even joking about that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> Conrad would make a better Spectre than Assholey and Kaidan combined.


 its Gayden for the record, but yeah your right



> But Specters fail. That's why I didn't renew my status in ME2. They are but government pawns.


 they are Given active discipline to Jame's bond the shit out of the universe with no repercussions what so ever

that is like the best government job ever


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> No, saying Kaidan or Ashley are better than Garrus is Hipster.


I think Garrus is cooler than Kaidan, but I like Kaidan's personality better. As party members I like them both equally, I just want Kaidan's D-Stick more. 

As for Ash.. lol just no. 



Zen-aku said:


> ok ok in all fairness the only other competent humans we see are mercs and  Cerberus so it is certainly possible


Well, if you think about it, Kaidan is a powerful Biotic that people seem to forget because he isn't a loud mouth that Jack. Plus he comes off as the smarty pants tech kind of dude who thinks before he acts... so I think him being Spectre is not a surprise at all.. besides, like you said, he did roll with Shepard. 

Though.. I am finding it hard to believe Ash is Spectre status.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Annie, you're breaking my heart!
> 
> Favorite line from that movie.



>types into Google
>figures out what it's from


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Neville > *

@Zen - I won't demean gays by comparing them to Kaidan. And you still take the fall for all the Council's bullshit decisions.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Annie, you're breaking my heart!
> 
> Favorite line from that movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well, if you think about it, Kaidan is a powerful Biotic that people seem to forget because he isn't a loud mouth that Jack. Plus he comes off as the smarty pants tech kind of dude who thinks before he acts... so I think him being Spectre is not a surprise at all.. besides, like you said, he did roll with Shepard.
> 
> Though.. I am finding it hard to believe Ash is Spectre status.


 Ash is actually pretty good at he job her self



Krory said:


> @Zen - I won't demean gays by comparing them to Kaidan. And you still take the fall for all the Council's bullshit decisions.


 you dont take the fall,  you get to be all "i told you so"

oh and how about "Maiden"

 the line wasn't that bad...it was a legitimate sad scene.....


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Ash is actually pretty good at he job her self
> 
> you dont take the fall,  you get to be all "i told you so"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the line wasn't that bad...it was a legitimate sad scene.....


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

it was god dammit


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow one day and there's 6 new pages. What I miss?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

I want Mass Effect with dubstep. UNF! UNF! UNF!


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Legion Kaidan and Garrus doing dubstep UNF UNF UNF!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwzoedQ_ZQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the line wasn't that bad...it was a legitimate sad scene.....



Wait wait wait wait...wait...

You don't like the original trilogy, but you think that scene was "legitimately sad"?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Legion Kaidan and Garrus doing dubstep UNF UNF UNF!



UNF! UNF! UNF! UNF!!!


----------



## Fiona (Sep 18, 2011)

lol                                                Kaidan


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Thought I'd post some news:

Ashley is a cunt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Oman said:


> Wait wait wait wait...wait...
> 
> You don't like the original trilogy, but you think that scene was "legitimately sad"?



Don't take my words out of context  son,  yes  i Think the  original trilogy is overrated  [only  ANH is any where near their hype]  but i  still enjoy the movies,  and i enjoy the Prequels  just as  much [ with the exception of AOTC there underrated which  evens all six  movies out IMO]

That  scene in ROTS *was *Sad.  Portman got across the tragedy  just fine


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't take my words out of context  son,  yes  i Think the  original trilogy is overrated  [only  ANH is any where near their hype]  but i  still enjoy the movies,  and i enjoy the Prequels  just as  much [ with the exception of AOTC there underrated which  evens all six  movies out IMO]
> 
> That  scene in ROTS *was *Sad.  Portman got across the tragedy  just fine


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2011)

Also Matt Smith is  Better then David Tennant


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Also Matt Smith is  Better then David Tennant


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2011)

hey its Destro!


----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't take my words out of context  son,  yes  i Think the  original trilogy is overrated  [only  ANH is any where near their hype]  but i  still enjoy the movies,  and i enjoy the Prequels  just as  much [ with the exception of AOTC there underrated which  evens all six  movies out IMO]
> 
> That  scene in ROTS *was *Sad.  Portman got across the tragedy  just fine



It would be sad if Anakin hadn't been a total douchebag even before he "fell" to the Dark Side.  I mean, he slaughtered a whole village of Sand People and she's _surprised_ at this?


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Taking out a village of vicious, antagonistic brutes that killed his mother is one thing.

Causing the near-complete annihilation of the Jedi Council, contributing to the demise of democracy, cutting down a group of people who were, although unsavory, less to do with Anakin than the sand people.

Oh... and the whole... you know... brutally slaughtering every single defenseless Jedi child.

None of it's good. But angry retaliation is a bit different from sadism.

Regardless, Anakin is a cunt on Ashley scale.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> It would be sad if Anakin hadn't been a total douchebag even before he "fell" to the Dark Side.  I mean, he slaughtered a whole village of Sand People and she's _surprised_ at this?



Slaughtering Barbarians that murdered and possibly raped his mother, to which he later broke down sobbing over


Slaughtering Children, and destroying democracy replacing it with a dictatorship, and shares planes of  becoming sole leader of said dictatorship

be honest  their is a leap here that would lead to some honest shock, and despite being a douche Aniken was a good guy deep down.


----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Slaughtering Barbarians that murdered and possibly raped his mother, to which he later broke down sobbing over
> 
> 
> Slaughtering Children, and destroying democracy replacing it with a dictatorship, and shares planes of  becoming sole leader of said dictatorship
> ...



It still shows willingness to slaughter impersonally.  I mean, sure, he could have killed the _warriors_ in the tribe if he wanted to kill those responsible for his mother's suffering.  But no.  He kills the women and the children too.

Also, destroying democracy? He argues against democracy, even for forcefully overthrowing democracy, with Padme, _in the second movie._

How is this supposed to surprise Padme, again?

Also.  Just what did Anakin ever do to show that he's a good guy deep down?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

This story made me lol a bit 


"9 THINGS MASS EFFECT 3 HAS TO HAVE"


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> It still shows willingness to slaughter impersonally.  I mean, sure, he could have killed the _warriors_ in the tribe if he wanted to kill those responsible for his mother's suffering.  But no.  He kills the women and the children too.


 Impersonally?  that was all pretty personal, they killed his mother she understood


> Also, destroying democracy? He argues against democracy, even for forcefully overthrowing democracy, with Padme, _in the second movie._


 he didn't talk about overthrowing democracy just what he would do and how he would enforce it

I talk about how i would like to throw a brick at Beiber's head but people in my life would still be shocked if i did it





> Also.  Just what did Anakin ever do to show that he's a good guy deep down?


showed he loved his mom,Obiwan ,and padme

Talked about his dream of freeing Slaves in the first one

Refused to leave obiwan to die in the third one

He was an angry troubled  bitchy young man but he had good in him


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Hitler fought in World War I so no one should have been surprised he started the Holocaust.

>Logic ITT


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Hitler used to paint pictures and dreamed of becoming an artist. 



"Hold off on judging the path one lives until the sum of his deeds have seen light."


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Anakin a good guy deep down? 

What's deep down is irrelevant when your actions cause the death of someone. I can understand killing the sand people warriors....but the women and children too? That puts Anakin out of the good guy category. I don't care what George Lucas says or what you think about Anakin deep down. George Lucas is a terrible writer and failed to portray Anakin as the hero he wants him to be.

Anakin killed women and INNOCENT children in episode 2. He was a complete annoying little asswipe to Obiwan all episode 2. He was an arrogant annoying bratty horndog to Padme. George Lucas doesn't know how to write anything involving human relationships or personalities. Realistically Padme and Anakin would have never gotten together. He admits that he does not believe in democracy in episode 2 and would prefer a dictatorship. He killed countless Jedi and children in episode 3. He put the needs of the few (himself and his wife) over EVERYONE else. The needs of the many > the needs of the few. He is extremely selfish.

The only reason he "returned to the light" was to save a part of what he thought he had lost back in Episode 3. (since after he was told about Padme's death he thought his child died with her) If his children were not alive then he would have remained a servant of Palpatine. I don't see much good about Anakin. Out of anger he even killed Padme. WTF? It's like the only reason he tried to save her was so he wouldn't have to be heartbroken...and not for her own feelings, etc.

Anakin loved people in a very selfish manner. He cared more about his feelings being hurt rather than the well being/feelings of the person he "loved". I don't consider someone like that a good guy.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Way to miss the point, Fiona.


----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Impersonally?  that was all pretty personal, they killed his mother she understood



The children and women didn't kill his mother, but he killed them anyways.  Even if it was personal for him, _he had no reason._  So then he's just murderously stupid -- and thus dangerous -- rather than plain evil.  And _Padme did nothing to reprimand him._ 

I mean, she could have been like, "What?  You killed _kids_?", but she didn't.  Guess she thought he had a good reason.  But then this raises the question of just why she had a problem with him killing younglings.  Surely if he had a good reason, like, oh, saving her life, she'd be fine with it then?



> he didn't talk about overthrowing democracy just what he would do and how he would enforce it



Yes.  He says people should be forced to agree.  It's showing that he's against democracy and supports using force to achieve goals.  No reason to be surprised when he _follows up on his own words._



> I talk about how i would like to throw a brick at Beiber's head but people in my life would still be shocked if i did it



People understand it's a joke.  Anakin and Padme's conversation was not done jokingly.  If anything, since Padme is a politician herself, she would have been taken aback by Anakin's comments.  But no.  She was too busy listening to Anakin talk about the difference between sand and grass.



> showed he loved his mom,Obiwan ,and padme
> 
> Talked about his dream of freeing Slaves in the first one
> 
> ...



Showed he loved his mom...by never visiting her until she was on the verge of death.

Talked about his dream...and conveniently forgot about that dream by the second movie.

Refused to leave Obi-wan to die.  I would hope so, you'd have to be pretty cold to leave him behind.  He still backtalked Obi-wan at about every chance he got, and would bitch to Padme about it.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

WAY TO MAKE ME FEEL STUPID MATTY


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I want Mass Effect with dubstep. UNF! UNF! UNF!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Taking out a village of vicious, antagonistic brutes that killed his mother is one thing.
> 
> Causing the near-complete annihilation of the Jedi Council, contributing to the demise of democracy, cutting down a group of people who were, although unsavory, less to do with Anakin than the sand people.
> 
> ...



If Ashley did those things she would quote poetry or use religion/her xenophobism to justify it 


Everyday I'm shepardin


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> The children and women didn't kill his mother, but he killed them anyways.  Even if it was personal for him, _he had no reason._  So then he's just murderously stupid -- and thus dangerous -- rather than plain evil.  And _Padme did nothing to reprimand him._
> 
> I mean, she could have been like, "What?  You killed _kids_?", but she didn't.  Guess she thought he had a good reason.  But then this raises the question of just why she had a problem with him killing younglings.  Surely if he had a good reason, like, oh, saving her life, she'd be fine with it then?


 could you reprimand some  you care about,  while they are currently having an emotionally break down from a tragedy,  not only that the sand people are pretty much treated and talked about as animals





> Yes.  He says people should be forced to agree.  It's showing that he's against democracy and supports using force to achieve goals.  No reason to be surprised when he _follows up on his own words._


 Talking about some thing, and your political views  is different then acting upon them and especially to those Extremes



> People understand it's a joke.  Anakin and Padme's conversation was not done jokingly.  If anything, since Padme is a politician herself, she would have been taken aback by Anakin's comments.  But no.  She was too busy listening to Anakin talk about the difference between sand and grass.


You're  missing the point  there is a difference between talk and action




> Showed he loved his mom...by never visiting her until she was on the verge of death.
> 
> Talked about his dream...and conveniently forgot about that dream by the second movie.


First he was Teatherd to Obiwan in the second one cause he was still a padawan and from the way they make it sound being a jedi means u completely disregard your old life

second Jedi cant just go to a Planet with its own government and say "hey no more slaves" i doubt he forgot about it, his obvious anger with watto and bitterness towards the whole planet shows he was aware his dream wasn't possible


> Refused to leave Obi-wan to die.  I would hope so, you'd have to be pretty cold to leave him behind.  He still backtalked Obi-wan at about every chance he got, and would bitch to Padme about it.


 i Backtalk my dad all the time doesn't mean i dont love him or respect him


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

I almost choked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IhLfbWdJ-UQ[/YOUTUBE]

Oh  garrus


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 19, 2011)

Hitler is also a war hero. Don't forget that he also took his 3rd world country and made them a super power in roughly six years (Chanceller in 33, beginning of WW2 in 39)



Before you jump my balls. Read the second paragraph, then read "World War 1" section. 

Can we get off the subject of World War II? I'm hoping we can.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I want Mass Effect with dubstep. UNF! UNF! UNF!


Leave this planet. 

//HbS


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm debating whether or not I want to get involved in this Star Wars argument.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

i am not getting involved 

shepard is a warhero


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Leave this planet.
> 
> //HbS


NOPE. 





Jena said:


> I'm debating whether or not I want to get involved in this Star Wars argument.


Star Wars argument in a Mass Effect thread. I should of never said that line.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, World War II.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

shepard is a biotic wind


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

... you can smell him? That's what you mean?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Smells like Kaidan kisses.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaidan's kisses smell like Volus farts? Oh.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Delicious.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

drunk


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 19, 2011)

Krunk juice


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2011)

OKAY
This thread got derailed hard
And somehow
I WASNT INVOLVED


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

That's what ME3 needs.

A SPACE TRAIN!


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

mako mk-train


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Mako train? I like it!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Why would you want a train?  This isn't the 1990 anymore.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Because train's roll bitches over.

Kaidan and his biotic "train" are disappoint BOSSU. 

Imagine piloting a Mako train over a Thresher Maw, the lulz that would ensue.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why would you want a train?  This isn't the 1990 anymore.



Boss, you're all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why would you want a train?  This isn't the 1990 anymore.



That's why it's a SPACE TRAIN.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2011)

I disliked Ashley and Kaidan equally, the biggest flaw in Mass Effect was that both of them couldn't be nuked.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's why it's a SPACE TRAIN.



Huge, long, and bulky. 

Do not want.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I disliked Ashley and Kaidan equally, the biggest flaw in Mass Effect was that both of them couldn't be nuked.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's why it's a SPACE TRAIN.



This guy knows what's up. 

IT'S THE FUTURE! 

I'm Commander Shepard and this is the best SPACE TRAIN on the Citadel.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> This guy knows what's up.
> 
> IT'S THE FUTURE!
> 
> I'm Commander Shepard and this is the best SPACE TRAIN on the Citadel.


 

mako train is gonna choo choo the threasher maw


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Star wars in mah ME?

Star wars sucks anyway

lawl.

also kaidan is alive in my canon story.

so is wrex.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> also kaidan is alive in my canon story.
> 
> so is wrex.



And everything of value was kept.  So proud of you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> also kaidan is alive in my canon story.
> 
> so is wrex.





The Boss said:


> And everything of value was kept.  So proud of you.


Yeah, I don't get why people kill Wrex.

In my story Kaidan is dead. And nothing of value was lost.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

though I don't think I talked with kaidan once.

just hated ashley so hard.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> though I don't think I talked with kaidan once.
> 
> just hated ashley so hard.



Scared he might homo attack you in ME3?  

.... that's fine too.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

That Kaidan pic is creepy, like he wants to eat your face.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Scared he might homo attack you in ME3?
> 
> .... that's fine too.



Not really my shepard already has a lover


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

hmm homo attack kaidan  perfect


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2011)

Giong to the Bioware forum is bad for me. 





Vegitto-kun said:


> Not really my shepard already has a lover


As if that's gonna stop the homo attacks.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Liara ripping out Kaidan's spine would stop him.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Giong to the Bioware forum is bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Boss I love you. 



Krory said:


> I'm pretty sure Liara ripping out Kaidan's spine would stop him.


It you could find his spine in that blob of fat.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> That _____ pic is creepy, like he wants to eat your ____.



Replace kaiden with any of the ME cast and face with another word. If the first thought of the other word was dick, ass, space gerbil, pussy then congratulations you are a true ME fan.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Giong to the Bioware forum is bad for me.



I admit, I chuckled. It should have ended with both Shep and Kaidan cannibalizing each other.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't get sad...



Get rad


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2011)

Did not have to see that before going to bed.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 20, 2011)

jena and boss usually post thane before veryone goes to bed


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2011)

They post the stuff of dream/nightmares


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

Why is Garrus so handsome. I mean, I've been playing my 8th run on ME2 and Garrus is just standing there with his broken armor, looking all sexy and shit.  I have no shame.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

he's a bro


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sure he would be an awesome wingman.  Shepard and Garrus killing it at the bars.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did not have to see that before going to bed.





Axl Low said:


> jena and boss usually post thane before veryone goes to bed





Dr.Douchebag said:


> They post the stuff of dream/nightmares



More satisfied customers, I see.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm sure he would be an awesome wingman.  Shepard and Garrus killing it at the bars.


top gun


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

Stupid sexy Garrus. 



Jena said:


> More satisfied customers, I see.


Post more.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2011)

Siha, I.....


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

Typical Thanemancer.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Typical Thanemancer.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2011)

For a second I thought I saw Thane's head in between two legs.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

Needs more Thane!


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

D'awwwwwwwww he's so sensitive. *squee*


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

With extreme excitement, giggle squee.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 20, 2011)

BANG
KABONK


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

needs more wrex


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

I have some bad news guys. It looks like renegading Kaidan in ME1 won't have an effect in ME3 because there was nothing to track if he was renegade or not. Pre-order cancelled.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 21, 2011)

...So is Ashley still going to be as xenophobic as she used to be?  I wouldn't think so, seeing as she's supposed to be a Spectre.

Apologies for mentioning Ashley, and the ensuing posts about her being a cunt.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Ashley bashing is the best thing about ME

Xenophobic cunt


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2011)

Ash, that xenophobic cunt. 

I want my renegade Kaidan.. and Bioware wont deliver.  I'm breaking up with you Bioware.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 21, 2011)

Just tell Kaiden that you left him for Garrus, that'll make him Renegade and a xenophobe.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> With extreme excitement, giggle squee.



Dat pimp thane

I wonder if legion is watching and wondering wtf is going on 

post more legion


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 21, 2011)

Legion is to busy playing

 N7ode of Honour: Medal of Duty
and Grand Terminus Alliance (GTA) to care about you.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2011)

legion is busy trolling in ME's version of WoW


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2011)

Saren was a spectre 
Saren was xenophobic
and shepard had to kill him

Ashley is a spectre
ashley is xenophobic 
???


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2011)

Legion has sex with the light on


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 21, 2011)

Oooooooook...so, I guess I haven't really missed anything these past few weeks.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 21, 2011)

Overwatch y u jelly


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2011)

_HNNNNGGGHHH---_!!! @0:36 Dat fucking voice!  

[YOUTUBE]GLJ1prrhzY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

Man Raphael has gotten old. Or they make him look real old and nerdy on that show.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2011)

^I think it's the glasses...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Oooooooook...so, I guess I haven't really missed anything these past few weeks.



No,not really.

Unless you are into alien-erotica.


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

These make me laugh way too much...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2011)

^ oh god yes.  Nice find I haven't seen those yet. 

So now I'm reposting these.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Overwatch (Sep 22, 2011)

And he does it again:


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2011)

You like being a hipster before it was a meme I see.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Boss said:


> ^ oh god yes.  Nice find I haven't seen those yet.
> 
> So now I'm reposting these.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those pics are HI-larious.  TOO MAINSTREAM!!



The Boss said:


> You like being a hipster before it was a meme I see.



Hipsters gonna hip.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

I remember when this thread used to be mainstream..it's now a private party & it's a shame.

Anything new on the game? (haven't checked this thread in months)


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2011)

This thread will die once they stop talking about Kaidan


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2011)

Am I mainstream?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 22, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> And he does it again:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2011)

lawl saw this. and loved it so much

my favorite TV-show + pretty much me favorite gaming series?(apart from RE)


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lawl saw this. and loved it so much
> 
> *my favorite TV-show* + pretty much me favorite gaming series?(apart from RE)



That explains everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2011)

Explains what? :ho

and strangely dash as garrus totally fits.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> This thread will die once they stop talking about Kaidan


Speaking of Kaidan, his VA is_ STILL_ recoding. Omg.. he's been recording since August... _HNNNGGHHH--_!!!!! Please don't be troll. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Explains what? :ho
> 
> and strangely dash as garrus totally fits.



I think you already know.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Am I mainstream?



Raditz: Probably, WHERE'S MY BROTHER!?

My favorite TV shows include: The Honeymooners, I Love Lucy, Bleach, MacGyver, Ren & Stimpy, Looney Toones, Ghost Adventures, America's Most Wanted, Cops, Married with Children, The Critic, Drawn Together, South Park, just to name a few.

Everyone Responding to my Epic Captain pic:


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2011)

no rocco's modern life? :<


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> no rocco's modern life? :<



That's the thing. I wasn't finished with my list. I was still in process of typing but I had to clock in for work.

Rocco's Modern Life, AHHH! Real Monsters, Powerpuff Girls, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Terrible Thunder Lizards, Eek the Cat, Tokyo Mew Mew (the Americanized version sucked balls out loud), .HACK//SIGN, King Aurthor & The Knights of Justice, Double Dragons, Street Sharks, and that's all that comes to my mind (with my other list included) without having having to check lists of my old cartoons.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That explains everything.






Why don't you watch it before you pass judgement


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> My favorite TV shows include: The Honeymooners, I Love Lucy, Bleach, MacGyver, Ren & Stimpy, Looney Toones, Ghost Adventures, America's Most Wanted, Cops, Married with Children, The Critic, Drawn Together, *South Park*, just to name a few.



This is so random, but I've never met another girl {a/n: I'm not saying you're a girl, I know you're a dude } who likes this show for non slash reasons.

Everyone I know IRL that likes SP is a guy, and every girl I know actively hates it. Then there are those pedos online who draw fanart of 5th graders making out, but they don't count as humans, let alone females.

 I guess because it's vulgar? I don't know. Random observation I guess.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> This is so random, but I've never met another girl {a/n: I'm not saying you're a girl, I know you're a dude } who likes this show for non slash reasons.
> 
> Everyone I know IRL that likes SP is a guy, and every girl I know actively hates it. Then there are those pedos online who draw fanart of 5th graders making out, but they don't count as humans, let alone females.
> 
> I guess because it's vulgar? I don't know. Random observation I guess.



<3 <3 <3 <3 OMG!11 I gota vlog abt dis! <3 <3 <3 <3 I lyk it cuz it b funy. Stan N Kyle B da bst bros. I kant w8 till Octber till da nu eps!!!111 <3 <3 <3

Ahh my balls hurt writing that let alone reading that inane babble.

The Boss: Sadly that picture would be sadly close to accurate concerning Turian Physiology.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't really care about the* Mass Effect live action movie*.. but _THIS_... will probably be the best thing that comes from the ME movie.



> Legendary has hired on* Daft Punk to provide the film's soundtrack*


ALL OF MAH MONEY.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't really care about the* Mass Effect live action movie*.. but _THIS_... will probably be the best thing that comes from the ME movie.
> 
> 
> ALL OF MAH MONEY.



HNNNNNNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHHHH DELICIOUS!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSJtUKAwJXU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swcDeoZR0E8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 OMG!11 I gota vlog abt dis! <3 <3 <3 <3 I lyk it cuz it b funy. Stan N Kyle B da bst bros. I kant w8 till Octber till da nu eps!!!111 <3 <3 <3
> 
> Ahh my balls hurt writing that let alone reading that inane babble.



Wait, you were writing that with your balls?


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2011)

The Boss: Bon Jovi does better soundtracks. Watch Young Guns I & Young Guns II for proof.

Jena: No, typing on that level of stupidity is below even me, and I'm one low sonovagun. I feel ashamed that I wrote that, even as a joke.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 23, 2011)

Mass Effect movie? For the love of God, DON'T! When will they learn. How many movies based on games worked out? I can't remember a single one.

GG.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2011)

The World said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHHHH DELICIOUS!!


*FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP*



Sedaiv said:


> The Boss: Bon Jovi does better soundtracks. Watch Young Guns I & Young Guns II for proof.


Uh, I don't think so. 

_SOOOO_ if Daft Punk is doing the score for the Mass Effect movie.. I might be getting my whole "dudstep Mass Effect" after all.... oh my god. ALL OF MAH MUNNY.

I came.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> When will they learn.



Probably never.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2011)

So long as people keep giving Hollywood money for it, it will continue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Mass Effect movie? For the love of God, DON'T! When will they learn. How many movies based on games worked out? I can't remember a single one.



There have been a few actually

but we need the big one to break the curse


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Why don't you watch it before you pass judgement



Exactly.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> There have been a few actually
> 
> but we need the big one to break the curse



Like which ones?  Personally, I haven't seen any that were good.  Never got into the Resident Evil movies, and that is probably the most popular one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 24, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Like which ones?  Personally, I haven't seen any that were good.  Never got into the Resident Evil movies, and that is probably the most popular one.



the first 2 Resident Evils
The First Tomb Raider
Spoony gave the Tekken a Some what Favorable Review
I personally Loved the Sands Of Time
The First Mortal Kombat is pretty much the best Video Game adaption ever thogh as far as being Completely Faithful


----------



## Bluth (Sep 24, 2011)

I still have hopes in the Mass Effect movie, it's such a wonderful universe that has so much potential.  I know that my hopes may end up in a pile of smoke and ashes, but it's still Mass Effect, and I know that my love of series won't be tarnished even if the movies sucks big donkey balls.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the first 2 Resident Evils
> The First Tomb Raider
> Spoony gave the Tekken a Some what Favorable Review
> I personally Loved the Sands Of Time
> The First Mortal Kombat is pretty much the best Video Game adaption ever thogh as far as being Completely Faithful



There's a Tekken movie?  I know there was a Dead or Alive movie that was horrible, but I never knew there was a Tekken movie.




Bluth said:


> I still have hopes in the Mass Effect movie, it's such a wonderful universe that has so much potential.  I know that my hopes may end up in a pile of smoke and ashes, but it's still Mass Effect, and I know that my love of series won't be tarnished even if the movies sucks big donkey balls.



Wow...just looked up some information on the movie and came upon this link:  

"_The producers also reveal that the movie won't be based on the existing games; it'll instead be a "a completely new story". Which is...alarming._"

Um...not even sure what to say about that.  Could be good, but then again it could be a horrible idea.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 24, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wow...just looked up some information on the movie and came upon this link:
> 
> "_The producers also reveal that the movie won't be based on the existing games; it'll instead be a "a completely new story". Which is...alarming._"
> 
> Um...not even sure what to say about that.  Could be good, but then again it could be a horrible idea.



I've read that, I'm not sure how to take it.  I mean will see any of the characters other than the humans in ME 1 like Shepard, Anderson, Kaiden, etc.?  

On the other hand I've seen most people complain that a movie centering on the events of ME1 wouldn't work either.

In the end I think it is still a franchise that has a lot of potential, I mean this isn't a world as shallow as for instance Bloodryne or Doom, it's a huge universe with a lot of lore and foundations upon which to work on.  It's could also end up being a pile of crap if they don't have good acting, good story, and well developed cinematography.  

I have a lot more hopes in this than most video game movies, that's for sure.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 24, 2011)

At least it's not being made by Uwe Boll.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP*
> 
> 
> Uh, I don't think so.
> ...



I'm willing to bet my left testicle that you didn't even watch EITHER one. 

Mass Effect Movie STILL is failure.



Zen-aku said:


> the first 2 Resident Evils
> The First Tomb Raider
> Spoony gave the Tekken a Some what Favorable Review
> I personally Loved the Sands Of Time
> The First Mortal Kombat is pretty much the best Video Game adaption ever thogh as far as being Completely Faithful


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

SO I just finished the second game. Nazichick, Thane, Tali and Garrus died. I romanced Miranda and saved the base for the blue Uchiha guy. 

WELP

TIME TO MAKE A NEW GAME FROM ME1

Which is the best class? Soldier is really boring and I heard good things bout vanguard
__________________


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Vanguard is my favorite class.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Soldier >>>>>>>>> Vanguard >>>>> Everything Else

I don't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 24, 2011)

Hawk: I think INfiltrator > Vanguard.

So I assume Vino didn't get any ship upgrades but got SOME loyalties. Talk about laziness.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

More like got all loyalties and was piss poor to get these expensive upgrades/Too late to get money to upgrade before Omega Relay


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 24, 2011)

Money & resources isn't hard to come by. Even when I do JUST enough scanning, by completeing all the missions and checking all the boxes, I still had enough for all upgrades. Although I don't blame you if you made Zaeed a lead. I though he was a good choice too. He did start the Blue Suns


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I didn't know about upgrading anything till these laser beams started to kill half of my crew..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 24, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> So I assume Vino didn't get any ship upgrades but got SOME loyalties. Talk about laziness.


Doing that is like half the game, wtf. There is absolutely no point in skipping.

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Hawk: I think INfiltrator > Vanguard.
> 
> So I assume Vino didn't get any ship upgrades but got SOME loyalties. Talk about laziness.



debateable

If you know how to play the class then you win end of story.
Krory apparently is Legend with his Infiltrator. 
Me? I can finish Insanity without dying with Adept and Vanguard but I can only insanity speed run with everyone surviving with Vanguard on Insane.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 24, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> At least it's not being made by Uwe Boll.



As long as Sam Worthington isn't involved, all shall be well


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

So these are my decisions for ME1:

Being Paragon

Save the Zerg queen

Save the council 

Kill Ashley


So did any one you save the base of the collectors for Cerberus?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2011)

In my Renegade playthroughs I saved the base for Cerberus.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2011)

i saved the base once in 32 playthrougha


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2011)

Shit, you have 32 playthroughs?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> i saved the base once in 32 playthrougha



That's a lot of playthroughs


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 24, 2011)

I once saved the base and said "SCREW YOU!" to the Man.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Shit, you have 32 playthroughs?



30 on my 360
2 on my pc :3



Vino said:


> That's a lot of playthroughs



Yeah


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think I've ever claimed the base for Cerberus, even in my Renegade playthroughs.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

I accidentally claimed the base my first playthrough.
I thought I was doing the right thing.
But then the illusive man goes ape shit with power and everyone on your team hates you. I regretted it immediately.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> I accidentally claimed the base my first playthrough.
> I thought I was doing the right thing.
> But then the illusive man goes ape shit with power and everyone on your team hates you. I regretted it immediately.



For some reason I lol'd.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Hawk: I think INfiltrator > Vanguard.



Personally disagree.

Finished nightmare runs with all classes, but Soldier remain my favorite play through, with Vanguard behind it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 25, 2011)

Nightmare?  There's no nightmare difficulty.  I think.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Nightmare?  There's no nightmare difficulty.  I think.



Sorry, was thinking about some other game.

Crap, what's the hardest level called again?

Hardcore? No, uhh, Insanity?

Yeah, Insanity. That's what I meant.


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Sorry, was thinking about some other game.
> 
> Crap, what's the hardest level called again?
> 
> ...



Oh you Dragonage person


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Dammit Low  



i only have 19 playthroughs  



I prefer my Infiltrator class. I can ace any difficulty with it easy. The one that i have the hardest time with is teh engineer, i can never get it right for some reason. 

The most broken class is the Sentinel. Tech armor and geth shield boost makes it ridiculous


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh you Dragonage person





B..But...

Okay, technically that's kinda true.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys suck. Posting Kaidan. 






Much better.


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

THE ANSWER MY FRIEND 

IS BLOWING IN THE WIND


----------



## The Boss (Sep 25, 2011)

Why does _THANE _have more fanart then Kaidan. :c


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Because EveryoneThane > Kaidan?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Because Potato > Kaidan  



I mean, Thane is a very popular and in depth and has more emotional range than a teaspoon


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Dammit Low
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i am the only one that can contest Krory for number of complete playthroughs 

While Sentinel is uber hax it's a very slow playthrough on hardcore and up
Vanguard was my fastest :33
Adept and Infiltrator were 2-3 hours off from vanguard


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 25, 2011)

Bored now, reading your mind The Boss (she wants more Ashley)


----------



## The Boss (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I got a nice pic of Ashley. :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2011)

Boy, can't wait to blow up Ashley with the rest of the planet.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 25, 2011)

What are the odds boss? I got a near identicle one too! This one is for Kaiden though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

So much fighting and ill will in this thread


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 25, 2011)

It's the influence of the Reapers.  They want  us to fight amongst ourselves to make it easier for them to eat us all.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 25, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> What are the odds boss? I got a near identicle one too! This one is for Kaiden though.



 ... yeah ok.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, I got a nice pic of Ashley. :33



I think she's most beautiful in that light. Just at that right angle of course.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Thread needs more Samara fanart


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 25, 2011)

I wish they'd let you bone Samara. Even if it was DLC.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

What is it with guys and samara lol


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> What is it with guys and samara lol



She is mature and that voice 
And I like her design a lot :33


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Has nothing to do with her butt or boobs


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Has nothing to do with her butt or boobs



Now what would make you say that?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## Corran (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Nothing. Nothing at all.



 I'm gonna be paranoid about stuff peeking over my bed next time I play ME.

I like your Rukia set a lot :33


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> What is it with guys and samara lol



Hey now. 

Guy here and totally not interested in getting into Samara's pants. 

Tali either for that matter. I have one play through with a Tali romance, but I felt like a creep all through it. 

That save game will most likely not survive to ME3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> What is it with guys and samara lol



She's like a fine aged wine.  She's just playing hard to get.

Her outfit has nothing to do with it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 26, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> She's like a fine aged wine.  She's just playing hard to get.
> 
> Her outfit has nothing to do with it.





Oh come on now, despite my lack of interest even I know it has _something_ to do with it.


----------



## Corran (Sep 26, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Oh come on now, despite my lack of interest even I know it has _something_ to do with it.



For being nearly 1000 years old she still has a great body 
Makes me wonder what a really old Asari looks like


----------



## Fiona (Sep 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> I like your Rukia set a lot :33




Thank you very much


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2011)

FemShep kind of looks like Natalie Portman?  I wonder who would play her in a movie?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoever it is better be ready to get down and dirty with Liara.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the red haired femshep better  


Reminds me of the good ole days when i played Bloodrayne


----------



## Corran (Sep 26, 2011)

Didn't the redhead win? I thought red was winning last time I looked


----------



## Fiona (Sep 26, 2011)

She did win


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> What is it with guys and samara lol



Alien
Milf
Cleavage

that is why


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't really like most of the cast of Mass Effect to be honest.

Garrus, Wrex, Legion,Thane and canon Shepard(fuck fem sheps)  are the only true bros.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I don't really like most of the cast of Mass Effect to be honest.
> 
> Garrus, Wrex, Legion,Thane and canon Shepard(*fuck fem sheps*)  are the only true bros.



sediav

is this your dupe? O:


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Who the hell is Sediav?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2011)

Another user on this forum.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Another user on this forum.



Ah I see him earlier in the thread now, as you can see my account was created 3 years before his.

So......ya.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 26, 2011)

No, not me Axl. I hated Dark Knight. I thought not only did Heath Ledger NOT deserve the award he won, but the Joker was HORRID in that movie. HL was so fucked up on Oxycodone, and you saw it all the fucking time. He could BARELY remember his lines.

The Boss: it's not Kaiden you mook. It's the gay poster from Jackass: Number 2. She and Shepperd WERE to have children, it would be 100% chance of NOT being an Ardat-Yakshi. They're only found in purebloods (for loack of better words) like Samara and Dr. T'soni. 

Sarcasim 96% of the time flies over my head.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> The Boss: it's not Kaiden you mook. It's the gay poster from Jackass: Number 2. She and Shepperd WERE to have children, it would be 100% chance of NOT being an Ardat-Yakshi. They're only found in purebloods (for loack of better words) like Samara and Dr. T'soni.
> 
> Sarcasim 96% of the time flies over my head.



Wut? 

If Shepard and Samara would mate their is a high chance she will birth an Ardat-Yakshi. :sanji

It's Samara who is the pureblood. Producing an Ardat-Yakshi daughter doesn't have to be through pureblood mating.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 26, 2011)

^ Damn, why did you take my thunder. I was suppose to show Sedaiv his place.


----------



## Corran (Sep 26, 2011)

Asari don't use protection?


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought Asari goes all in your head when fucking, or some shit I swear I heard some human NPCs were talking about. Like you are getting fucked physically and mentally. Thats why people like them I think.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2011)

Im curious as to just how many pages of this thread are actually about ME3​


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im curious as to just how many pages of this thread are actually about ME3​


About 2/3 or 1/2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 27, 2011)

I say 1/3.  Because, let's face it, a good 1/4 of the pages here are of just fanart, and another 1/4 is dedicated to the virtues or horrors of Ashley and Kaiden.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Liara is hot.

Asari are hot.

I'm dumping Tali for Liara. She is hot.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2011)

I lol at this thread more than any other i swear. 

Leave one day and the convo is Kaidan Vs Ashley

the next day 

Samara's rocking body


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I lol at this thread more than any other i swear.
> 
> Leave one day and the convo is Kaidan Vs Ashley
> 
> ...


Samara vs Liara

Who'd you tap?

Samara produce mutant Asari that kills you when their vagina comes in contact with you so....Liara.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Samara vs Liara
> 
> Who'd you tap?
> 
> Samara produce mutant Asari that kills you when their vagina comes in contact with you so....Liara.



Personally, I'd go for Aria if I were a lesbian if I were in the ME universe.

Bitch is intense.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd go for Liara, Samara, and Aria.  Why pick?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Personally, I'd go for Aria if I were a lesbian if I were in the ME universe.
> 
> Bitch is intense.


Aria rubbed me the wrong way (no pun intended). She think she is bad, but she never went up against John Shepard (yes I'm lazy and used default), a damn Space Jesus.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2011)

Aria is hot in a bad girl kinda way


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aria rubbed me the wrong way (no pun intended). She think she is bad, but she never went up against John Shepard (yes I'm lazy and used default), a damn Space Jesus.



She did manage to neuter a powerful krogan.

And if insane fan theory is correct, she also once tangoed with Wrex.


----------



## Corran (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I lol at this thread more than any other i swear.
> 
> Leave one day and the convo is Kaidan Vs Ashley
> 
> ...


I'm quite pleased with myself for bringing up Samara's rocking body  But I'm still yet to see any fanart posted 


Esura said:


> Samara vs Liara
> 
> Who'd you tap?
> 
> Samara produce mutant Asari that kills you when their vagina comes in contact with you so....Liara.


Samara, we don't need kids 

I may try a no-romance play through and just try to romance Samara and see if anything could happen in ME3 :33


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 27, 2011)

Corran said:


> I may try a no-romance play through and just try to romance Samara and see if anything could happen in ME3 :33



in my 32 playhroughts...
this has happened 5 times

I AM BANKING ON SOME JUSTICAR LOVING D:

also I hope we get to interact with liara's father
since she is ossim and voiced by Claudia black >


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aria rubbed me the wrong way (no pun intended). She think she is bad, but she never went up against John Shepard (yes I'm lazy and used default), a damn Space Jesus.



Same for me too. 

Aria was basically throwing her Asari testicles at me as soon as we met, and I was like "HOLD UP BITCH, YOU WANNA THROW DOWN? TAKE OFF THOSE EARRINGS AND GOOD SHOES AND LET'S GET IT POPPIN'!" 

Picking a fight with John Shepard and declaring you are the best this side of the Galaxy? I don't think so bitch! 

I don't care if she was Trinity, she is about to be flung into the sun with a Space Jesus' biotic throw. 


And I would definitely choose Liara over Samara, but I wouldn't turn a MILF down if she offered it to me.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you guys seen this ?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2011)

That gif has so much truth  

























But we always have skyrim until then


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2011)

Samara creeps the shit out of me.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm saving this image.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> Have you guys seen this ?



Woah, that's' fuck awesome. 

*remembers it'll be another 6 months before we can hang with Garrus again*



Skyrim will have to sustain me, unless it turns out to be another Oblivion, at which point I cry even more.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kaiden dies - sad music in normandy

Ashley dies - same ol' regular music


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried to start doing a renegade playthrough but i cant do it. IM TOO NICEE!! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWJbXHne8QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys suck. 

Posting Kaidan.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm saving this image.


So am I.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You guys suck.
> 
> Posting Kaidan.


he looks so derpy now.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2011)

The World said:


> Wut?
> 
> If Shepard and Samara would mate their is a high chance she will birth an Ardat-Yakshi. :sanji
> 
> It's Samara who is the pureblood. Producing an Ardat-Yakshi daughter doesn't have to be through pureblood mating.



Do research or pay attention to Samaras conversation. Ardat-Yakshi are only possible in Asari exclusive parents. Does that sound like a Human (father) and Asari (mother) love child? No, it doesn't. If Samara and Shepard had a child, that Asari would NOT be an Ardat-Yakshi.

The Boss: You and The World can kiss my hairy belly. Proof about Ardat-Yakshi:



> It is suspected that this condition is what lies at the root of the asari prejudice against purebloods. Samara, a pureblood herself, states that the condition is as old as the asari species, and that it appears only in the daughters of purebloods.





Furthermore

Purebloods: 

Fiona: that is winning. Where did you get it and what comic is that from? Everyone sucks, posting Ashley


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Do research or pay attention to Samaras conversation. Ardat-Yakshi are only possible in Asari exclusive parents. Does that sound like a Human (father) and Asari (mother) love child? No, it doesn't. If Samara and Shepard had a child, that Asari would NOT be an Ardat-Yakshi.
> 
> The Boss: You and The World can kiss my hairy belly. Proof about Ardat-Yakshi:
> 
> ...





> It is suspected that this condition is what lies at the root of the asari prejudice against purebloods. Samara, a pureblood herself, states that the condition is as old as the asari species, and that it appears only in the daughters of purebloods.





> *and that it appears only in the daughters of purebloods.*





> *and that it appears only in the daughters of purebloods.*





> *and that it appears only in the daughters of purebloods.*



Derp. :sanji


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh man.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm getting the above two posters shirts that say "I Wish These Were Brains" because they obviously need them.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm getting the above two posters shirts that say "I Wish These Were Brains" because they obviously need them.



I think I understand what you're confused about.

An Ardat-Yakshi appears in the _daughters_ of pure bloods, not in the _union_ of two asari.


So let's say we have Bertha, Betty, Brenda, and Bonnie. Bertha and Betty are purebloods; Brenda and Bonnie are not. If Bertha and Betty mate, their daughter has a good chance of becoming an Ardat-Yakshi. If Brenda and Bonnie mate, however, their child can't be an Ardat-Yakshi. Conversely, if either Bertha or Betty mate with either Brenda or Bonnie, their child has a chance of being an Ardat-Yakshi because Bertha and Betty are purebloods.

See the difference?


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2011)

what's so hard to understand?

shepard + kaidan + wrex = ardat-yakshi


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think I understand what you're confused about.
> 
> An Ardat-Yakshi appears in the _daughters_ of pure bloods, not in the _union_ of two asari.
> 
> ...


Just.. let him be confused. It's more amusing this way. 





Muk said:


> what's so hard to understand?
> 
> shepard + kaidan + wrex = ardat-yakshi


AMAZING!    

FUND IT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think I understand what you're confused about.
> 
> An Ardat-Yakshi appears in the _daughters_ of pure bloods, not in the _union_ of two asari.
> 
> ...



I understand where you're comming from. But that's not how I see it. As you pointed out Ardat-Yakshi are from pureblood daughters ONLY. However if you mix a human in as a parent, that child is now Asari/Human hybrid. Think of it like Hemophilia. I see it like this, as you know human males are XY chromosomes. Human females are XX chromosomes, lets pretend Asari are all XX and the parent is XY. Odds are Ardat=Yakshi trait carries on the X.

Bertha and Betty are X+X+ while Brend and Bonnie are X-X+, we'll use - as Ardat-Yakshi and + as not Ardat Yakshi. 

     | X- | X+
X+ | X- | X+
X+ | X- | X+

Not exactly the best drawing.But as you can KINDA see, the odds of having a Ardat-Yakshi Child among an Pureblood & Non-Pureblood is rather good. Lets look at the Asari Pureblood & Non-Asari

     X-   | Y
X+ | X- | Y
X+ | X- | Y

As you can see, the negative over rides the positive. The inability to be an ardak-yakshi overrides the ability to be an ardat-yakshi. 

That's the way I see it. Either way, aren't we all super nerds for argueing such a minute point?

EDIT: Stupid indentation doesn't work.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh lawdy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 29, 2011)

haha poor shep


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

I love Shep trying to grab Wrex. 

OH LAWD! Kaiden confirmed alive as a skeleton.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2011)

Replaying ME2 as infiltrator. Is it a good choice?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

mfw i saw Kaiden in that comic


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> Replaying ME2 as infiltrator. Is it a good choice?



Yep. Stealth camo + Sniper Rifle is one of the best setups in the game.
That and Vanguard or Sentinel. Soldier is good too if you want ezmode. 



Fiona said:


> mfw i saw Kaiden in that comic



Saving that pic. :33


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

Fukken Saved


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 29, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Fukken Saved


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

Where are you getting these?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 29, 2011)

Space


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

i love them


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2011)

It's good to see some things never change... I think?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

"A wild Matty appears" 



*throws masterball"


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh lawdy.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2011)

Fiona said:


> "A wild Matty appears"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws masterball"



*Matty's owner, Gears of War 3, slaps the masterball away!*


----------



## Fiona (Sep 30, 2011)

*looks at the armored badasses* 

I can take them


----------



## Corran (Sep 30, 2011)

Fiona said:


> *looks at the armored badasses*
> 
> I can take them



That is the most adorable thing I've seen for a while


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 30, 2011)

Im glad this is going to be last game of this dating simulator.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2011)

Troll harder.

Anyone -- fan or hater -- who focuses on the romantic relationships in Mass Effect as if it's the point of the game is delusional.


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2011)

is that a bear or what is that?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2011)

Oman said:


> Troll harder.
> 
> Anyone -- fan or hater -- who focuses on the romantic relationships in Mass Effect as if it's the point of the game is delusional.


I thought it was all about the rape scenes.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought it was about buying as many cute pets as you can?

My fish and space hamster better still be alive.


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2011)

could have sworn it was 'bout those p0rn magz you could buy and collect


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 30, 2011)

Today should be a good day. That last comic TB posted is awesome. I'm not going to say anything about save what I said to her as I repped her: Epic Victorious Post.


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2011)

link to comic


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dear god, Paragon Shepard is so fucking corny it makes me cringe.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 30, 2011)

That was the comic from TB


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

God Sedaiv you are so turrible. 

Anyways Bossssuuuuuuuuu. Does this make you mad?


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2011)

rofl love shepards 'nothing' face and kaidan's sad face


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

OH ME GAWD I WANNA BE SAMUS!   MODS MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Fiona (Sep 30, 2011)

Hating on ME for romance options is like hating Fallout 3 because you have to pick locks.  



Its such a minor part of the game, normal rational human beings dont even give it a second thought. 



Next time you wanna troll, choose a topic that can actually be debated, not one that will get you laughed out of a thread


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2011)

Fiona said:


> *looks at the armored badasses*
> 
> I can take them



Baird would kick that damn puppy.

Unless Cole or Bernie were watching.


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2011)

space hamster beats waowao


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

Muk said:


> space hamster beats waowao


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 30, 2011)

Fiona said:


> *looks at the armored badasses*
> 
> I can take them



*kicks*


----------



## The Boss (Sep 30, 2011)

The World said:


> God Sedaiv you are so turrible.
> 
> Anyways Bossssuuuuuuuuu. Does this make you mad?


 


Comics like this makes me sad. Y people so mean to Kaidan. I like everything about Kaidan.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Too cute. 



Fiona said:


> *looks at the armored badasses*
> 
> I can take them



Even cuter. 



The Boss said:


> Comics like this makes me sad. Y people so mean to Kaidan. I like everything about Kaidan.



Kaidan? Not cute at all.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 1, 2011)

TW: TB is mad because unlike her, I got a wang. Penis envy anyone? Saw the Kaiden/Shep/Garrus comic way ealier. Epic as usual

Jena: HAHA! I like that. I noticed that rat was still there too, including my fish.


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2011)

so multi player is a certainty now


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 1, 2011)

Just checked some other websites to see if their listing of what the Collector's Edition comes with, and they haven't been changed to reflect the multiplayer yet.

Hopefully it's just something like Gears of War 3's Season Pass.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait...the red head won the female shepard thing? Wtf?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 1, 2011)

Errybody gonna get rape in multiplayer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 1, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Wait...the red head won the female shepard thing? Wtf?



Yeah, a while ago.  

Also, from IGN:  

Praying that it's not multiplayer...


----------



## Fiona (Oct 1, 2011)

The red head is BADASS 


PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WHY MULTIPLAYER


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope it's not Co-Op Campaign...if they want to add a Team Deathmatch/Objective based game modes or Horde/FireFight, whatever.  That might actually be cool if done properly.

But I'm totally against Co-Op Campaign.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 2, 2011)

"Killer new feature" .. ? Rape mode?


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2011)

REAPER MODE!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 2, 2011)

Where you play as the ... REAPERS?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 2, 2011)

That...sounds oddly appealing to me.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2011)

reverse tower defense with reaper


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Oct 2, 2011)

Thane, always a subject of interest.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, whatever happened to that really disturbing picture of Thane fingering Shepard?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> "Killer new feature" .. ? Rape mode?



Play as Garrus, disregard galaxy , acquire reach.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck that shit.. I ain't looking for that pic. _BUT_ I did find this while on one of my magical adventures.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 2, 2011)

WTB Pic of Thane Fingering Shepard.

Multiplayer in Mass Effect = Epic Failure.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _These are so stupid but I can't stop laughing_


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Part 2_


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 2, 2011)

The shepard one is fried gold.


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2011)

Haha. Multiplayer. Noobs.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 2, 2011)

The Miranda one


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 3, 2011)

Well Multiplayer will fail. If they want ME as a Multiplayer game, MMO.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 3, 2011)

that is from a renegade choice during the interrogation on thane's loyalty mission 



Sedaiv said:


> Well Multiplayer will fail. If they want ME as a Multiplayer game, MMO.



that's a great way to betray loyal ME gamers

bioware: STILL WANT THAT MASS EFFECT RPG GOODNESS? 
Fans: yes 
bioware: Have a WoW rip off and as always money upfront please 
fans: Y u no love us Bioware? 

*fan remembrance sequence*

Bioware: We love you fans :33
EA: ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF THIS FORM
Bioware: WE LOVE YOUR MONEY


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm aware. I'm hoping that someon from Bioware isn't reading my last post.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 3, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm aware. I'm hoping that someon from Bioware isn't reading my last post.



Oh hey
a hint of sarcasm 

:33


----------



## The Boss (Oct 3, 2011)

Just.. 

[YOUTUBE]_-MSuVTzsg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 3, 2011)

Failure? Indeed.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 4, 2011)

*Allowing This Thread To Get To Page Two*​


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I wish this was my car_


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

Holy shit thats fucking awesome!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2011)

Needs better rims.


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome Gears of War 3 is.


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Needs better rims.



needs to be an air plane


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 5, 2011)

Needs a cannon on top of it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2011)

^ 

Also, I just realized why it doesn't looks right. The Paint is rusty but the car itself isn't.  Looks stupid imo. Should have gone with a clean paint job.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _I wish this was my car_



Where is Joker and EDI? I don't see them! Sorry but that isn't a true SR3.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 6, 2011)

Where is the multicore shielding and thanix cannons? agree with the world


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2011)

Incase noone got the email (seems noone did) the following has been confirmed with ME3s global email.





Very psyched about the character. I'm hoping it's the ability to use both Kaiden & Ashley personally, despite my complaining about him earlier. He does look awesome in ME3. So maybe that'll salvage his character for me in ME3.

Ruling out the ability to use both (beyond doubtful) I'm hoping it's one of three people: Zaeed, a new character, or Joker.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

A robot dog? Fucking sweet!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2011)

The dog just stays on the Normandy though, kinda disappointed about that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2011)

If it's like ME2, there will be missions on hub worlds. I can see why the dog would stay behind. I'm just rather see the alt appearences.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2011)

Kaidan's alternative outfit better already be in-game.  

.. and hurray for robo dog!


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2011)

TB: Not a bad pic. Kaiden's alt appearence is CE only me thinks.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2011)

People are only just finding out about CE stuff? Lulz. About time you caught up.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2011)

Im just pretending I don't for Sedaiv's sake.  



Sedaiv said:


> TB: Not a bad pic. Kaiden's alt appearence is CE only me thinks.



It doesn't say.. but doesn't matter, I got CE pre-order anyways. I HOPE KAIDAN'S CONCEPT ART IS IN THAT ART BOOK. I WANT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2011)

It's very unlikely they would exclude him for whatever reason.

Krory: Condescending much?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just beat the game as Sentinel. What class should I try next?

-Vanguard

-Infiltrator

Also saving the base was the smartest decision against the reapers, dunno why people are so against it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> Just beat the game as Sentinel. What class should I try next?
> 
> -Vanguard
> 
> -Infiltrator


Play Vanguard. 



> Also saving the base was the smartest decision against the reapers, dunno why people are so against it.


Maybe it's because.. I don't know.. you're giving it to the Illusive man who is the head of a terrorist pro-human organization?


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2011)

Infiltrator all the way every day.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Play Vanguard.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because.. I don't know.. you're giving it to the Illusive man who is the head of a terrorist pro-human organization?



Yeah but he resurrected Shepard. Think about how cool would it be to have Reaper weapons in the new game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> Also saving the base was the smartest decision against the reapers, dunno why people are so against it.



Because if you think about long term, you can be sure that the Illusive Man and Cerberus will use the technology to conquer the other races once the Reapers are gone.

Not like it matters for the third game though, seeing as Cerberus is your enemy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm perhaps I should destroy the base then, dunno, I still think keeping the base would be useful in the long run.

Could anyone link me to the game's ost?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> Yeah but he resurrected Shepard. Think about how cool would it be to have Reaper weapons in the new game.


You're commander fucking Shepard. You don't need to reaper tech. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Not like it matters for the third game though, seeing as Cerberus is your enemy.



... lol....  BIOWARE.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2011)

Makin' my choices for me again eh Bioware?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2011)

The World said:


> Makin' my choices for me again eh Bioware?



Yeah.. they made the decisions for you in the books.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 9, 2011)

Just wow...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2011)

in books you:
Fuck Ashley
Let kaiden sit on the nuke
kill the council 
bang miranda
hand over the base to TIM


----------



## The Boss (Oct 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> in books you:
> Fuck Ashley
> Let kaiden sit on the nuke


I don't remember reading that... unless it was in the latest book that came out...which was _NOT_ written by Drew Karpyshyn.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> in books you:
> Fuck Ashley
> Let kaiden sit on the nuke
> kill the council
> ...



Sound alot lijke a Yakov Smirnoff joke.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> in books you:
> Fuck Ashley
> Let kaiden sit on the nuke
> kill the council
> ...



Shepards gender was NEVER shown. The books and comic made it clear. Even taking great care of the pronouns used.

Even the latest comic. They show only a Shepard in N7 armor. Completely hidden behind the shadow looking at vega.

Also default(not canon shepard) has no LI. Is asexual only saved that Ashley Bitch. And is friends with Liara, Tali, Garrus.

By default ASHLEY KILL WREX WITHOUT YOUR PERMISSION.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 9, 2011)

Need more DLC


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 9, 2011)

I hated Mass effect 2. I dont why, I just didnt like it..just saying my opinion here..
I am not the only one either since it didnt get the best scores .

So why the hype for this one??


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2011)

I tried reading the ascension novel. So boring >.>


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 9, 2011)

You're boring.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup and the thing didnt manage to bring any entertainment in my life anyway. Such a pity.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 9, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I hated Mass effect 2. I dont why, I just didnt like it..just saying my opinion here..
> I am not the only one either since it didnt get the best scores .
> 
> So why the hype for this one??



It's not as incredible as ME1, but overall it's a fun game because of the improved combat imo. I'm excited for ME3 because I want to see how Shepard's story end... and Kaidan Bioware better not fuck this up.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 10, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I hated Mass effect 2. I dont why, I just didnt like it..just saying my opinion here..
> I am not the only one either since it didnt get the best scores .
> 
> So why the hype for this one??



Well it's one of the highest rated games of this generation, it has revolutionized RPGs in the sense of the cinematic aspects of how you interact with NPCs.  It has a fully realized universe that has been praised.  The combat is much better than average for a RPG, choices that you make span the course of 2 games already.  

Generally it's because this has been one of the bigger and more influential franchises for this generation.  

When your last game garnered multiple game of the year awards, the next game in the series generally gets hyped, especially when it is ending a trilogy of games. 

ME2 was better than ME1 in the sense of gameplay, the story I would give a slight edge to ME1, but ME2 was better in the sense of giving you more missions that seemed central to the story, plus it had far superior DLC.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyway I like both games. I like Mass Effect for the NPC interactions, characterization and I dig the universe it is set in lore wise and setting wise. 

Most people who don't like the game that I know don't like going through hallways full of enemies and the fact that 80% of the game are mostly linear recruit and loyalty missions. Also they reckon the RPG elements are not as fleshed out as the first game.

My personal dislikes were the removal of armor customization and the fact the team was big but had less to talk about than in ME1 as far as I remember.

I still love the games though.



AlexNestoras said:


> I hated Mass effect 2. I dont why, I just didnt like it..just saying my opinion here..
> I am not the only one either *since it didnt get the best scores* .
> 
> So why the hype for this one??



You serious? It got massive acclaim.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 10, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I hated Mass effect 2. I dont why, I just didnt like it..just saying my opinion here..
> I am not the only one either since it didnt get *the best scores .*
> 
> So why the hype for this one??



I was going to answer this and then I realized you were trolling. It was one of the best rated games this gen.



The Boss said:


> It's not as incredible as ME1, but overall it's a fun game because of the improved combat imo. I'm excited for ME3 because I want to see how Shepard's story end... and Kaidan Bioware better not fuck this up.



ME2 > ME1

You are indoctrinated by Kaidan.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 10, 2011)

Storyline overall concept ME1 > ME2 

The way the storyline is presented and carrried out ME2 >ME1


----------



## Corran (Oct 10, 2011)

hmmmmm


----------



## Bluth (Oct 10, 2011)

I just do not understand how this will either get more people to buy the game or motivate people to not buy a used copy.  Co-Op or a horde mode of some kind might be fun for a couple hours, but nobody is going to seriously think about playing multiplayer in a freakin' RPG.  

If people want to play a third person multiplayer game, they'll go play Gears or Uncharted or some other game, but not Mass Effect.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 10, 2011)

How does Mass Effect work as a multiplayer game? We can't have 2 Shepards doing campaign, so one player must use a squaddie. RPG seems weird to have 2 people playing in, especially in this type of story based game. How will people import their choices to multiplayer as well? 
If it isn't multiplayer co-op, I don't see the interest in multiplayer death matches and such in this game. 
Also I hope that they don't focus on it that much, multiplayer tends to detract time spend on ironing out the single player aspect.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2011)

4:42 am where I am.  Studying/doing homework, getting tired so I decide to take a break and check the forums.  See Corran's post and immediately yell in anger.

Woke up all of my roommates.  They were kinda made at me until I showed them this.  Then they joined in on the rage.

And I don't want to have co-op...really hoping it's something else, even though it's worded to sound like co-op.  I probably won't use that function, except to get achievements or something.  Even then, I'll probably just turn on a controller rather than have someone else play with me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 10, 2011)

Thing is a Multiplayer mode ALWAYS makes games suffer. If they're so intent on a Mass Effect Multiplayer game, MAKE AN MMO. I know a lot of people hate that very idea, and I don't blame you.

But there's enough races, classes, planets, etc. to accomidate the idea. Much like Obi-Wan Kenobi, I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Multiplayer didn't bring down Dead Space 2 or Uncharted 2 soooooooooooo

Gears of Wars 3 basically depends on multiplayer......


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 10, 2011)

Normally I'd be pissed. Multiplayer almost always drags down the single player, like Bioshock 2 and Dead Space 2. No one plays them and all the time that went into the online modes could have been spent making the main game better.

Three things though -

1. They delayed the game to March. Hopefully that was specifically for the online mode. That would mean that they were confident the singleplayer would have been ready by November but they had to delay it to add multiplayer. In that case this is actually a good thing because not only are they getting 4-5 extra months to add online, but they also get that time to polish the single player even more.

2. There are exceptions, like Uncharted 2, GTAIV, and MGS4 where the multiplayer didn't really hurt the main game.

3. We don't know what KIND of Online modes they are adding. It may just be a few co-op missions. All that matters is that it doesn't interfere with the single player in ANY way. It MUST be possible to completely ignore the online mode and you'll still get everything out of the game story wise.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

I kind of forget MGS4 had online. 

I always wanted to play as Raiden.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2011)

Need to find that article online somewhere...it's killing me thinking that it might be co-op.  Really hope it's not.  I wouldn't mind a Horde mode type of thing.  I can see that as being acceptable.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Multiplayer didn't bring down Dead Space 2 or Uncharted 2 soooooooooooo
> 
> Gears of Wars 3 basically depends on multiplayer......



Holes in this post.

Dead Space 2's  " needed DLC multiplayer" ruined a part fo DS for some people

If you play Uncharted for multiplayer
U LIE

Gears 3: multiplayer while rage worthy at times can be fun
but Gears 3 stepped up big time with the story and will have more campaign DLC on the way >


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2011)

But Gears 3 is focusing multiplayer right now.  The first DLC doesn't even have any more campaign content.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> But Gears 3 is focusing multiplayer right now.  The first DLC doesn't even have any more campaign content.



But there will be a new campaign DLC eventually though >


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Holes in this post.
> 
> Dead Space 2's  " needed DLC multiplayer" ruined a part fo DS for some people
> 
> ...



How exactly is that holes in my post?

Multiplayer didn't ruin the single player experience for all the games I listed.

Which are all third person shooters btw, something Mass Effect sort of is.

SO I'M RIGHT AGAIN HOHOHOHO *fabulous*


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> How exactly is that holes in my post?
> 
> Multiplayer didn't ruin the single player experience for all the games I listed.
> 
> ...



How are there holes?
You typed with the letter o :33

/it r something i say that makes no sense at first
----

It did make a few DS fans upset
sometime sa bit more when you had to input a 25 digit code for garbage D:<
the multiplayer was a kind of scrape resources together for something that was better left undone 

I dont want Multiplayer for ME3
it's gunna be a lvl 60 Biotic vanguard vs lvl 1 soldier
Plz tell me that's fair 

"hays guys how i throw greandes in multiplayer"
/blindsided by a lvl 60 BV


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ME2 > ME1
> You are indoctrinated by Kaidan.


NOPE. While ME2 is fun, ME1 was the better RPG. You know it be true. 



The World said:


> I kind of forget MGS4 had online.
> I always wanted to play as Raiden.


MGS online is brutal.  



Corran said:


> hmmmmm


Whoever drew that cover needs a lesson or two about lighting.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh the bitching of "Single player only" lovers. Listen hoes, Dead Space 2 and Uncharted 2 were great, actually beyond that they were both some of the best campaigns this generation. The multiplayer just added length. Some people still play Dead Space 2 and Uncharted 2's multiplayer is STILL played and loved by many. 

As for games like Mass Effect, it won't effect it much if at all. If anything it can make it better. The funds were thoughtout when creating the game. I'm sure the single player will have the same amount of thought put in to it with multiplayer or not.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> How are there holes?
> You typed with the letter o :33
> 
> /it r something i say that makes no sense at first
> ...



I guess I should have put quotation marks around "holes in your post" referring to your original statement............or just typed are those. 

I'M STILL RIGHT! MORDIN SOLUS INTELLECT HURRRRRR! :33

And if Bioware can multiplayer good, I don't care if they implement it. 



The Boss said:


> NOPE. While ME2 is fun, ME1 was the better RPG. You know it be true.
> 
> 
> MGS online is brutal.
> ...



ME1 is way more RPG than ME2, it is the hipsters of the ME crowd son. THEY DID IT FIRST!

That Shepard still looks badass.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I guess I should have put quotation marks around "holes in your post" referring to your original statement............or just typed are those.
> 
> I'M STILL RIGHT! MORDIN SOLUS INTELLECT HURRRRRR! :33
> 
> And if Bioware can multiplayer good, I don't care if they implement it.



Rofl Waffle :33
---

But Salarian Science...
is smothered in idiom 


Multiplayer gameplay trailer might make me change mah words. Maybe >


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

He's also very punny. 

As long as I get to be Wrex in multiplayer, DAMN THE CONSEQUENCES!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2011)

Yea, since it sounds like the delay was primarily for multiplayer, im okay with it.

I really hope we can get some split screen co op, but I know its silly to hope for it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 10, 2011)

crazymtf: that is so flawed. Bioware will most likely update it as often as Valve. They're over break multi player and make single player suffer.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Oh the bitching of "Single player only" lovers. Listen hoes, Dead Space 2 and Uncharted 2 were great, actually beyond that they were both some of the best campaigns this generation. The multiplayer just added length. Some people still play Dead Space 2 and Uncharted 2's multiplayer is STILL played and loved by many.
> 
> As for games like Mass Effect, it won't effect it much if at all. If anything it can make it better. The funds were thoughtout when creating the game. I'm sure the single player will have the same amount of thought put in to it with multiplayer or not.



Dude,I think you are a good poster,but goddamn,I wanted to slap the shit out of you for what you just said.


As with the above-mentioned multiplayer components,the big words are "tacked on".


It's a Frankenstein'ish add-on to a game that started as a story driven,stats driven RPG,but sold only decently,and now BioWare has a command from EA to try and shoehorn MP in to somehow magically draw in the much desired "mainstream" crowd,the Call of Duty crowd,the Gears of War crowd,while that COD and GoW crowd will likely not give a shit,shrug and go back to what it is used with.

That's why we didn't get ME3 this year,that's why there were those comments that it will be even more "shooter-like" although they threw a bone to the RPG fans as well with the "expanded" skills.

To put it simple,keep multiplayer out of my singleplayer games please and put it in games that could actually benefit from the experience of having another human being beside you.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2011)

At this point I don't even care if ME3 has multi-player. It's not like we didn't know... but yeah... excuse me while I go play Deus Ex HR.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> hmmmmm



So it's just about official then?  Le sigh.  This had better be worth it.  Awesome cover art though.

You know, this may very well be a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't.  I remember back from when ME1 came out a lot of people wanted a sort of co-op campaign.  It made sense -- let someone take control of your squadmates instead of leaving them to the game's dumb AI.  Now that BioWare might just be doing that, all they're getting is complaints about how this will "drag down the experience".

I don't necessarily think it will.  We know a year or so ago there was a job ad for multiplayer programmers for the Mass Effect franchise for BioWare Montreal, not BioWare Edmonton.  Edmonton is the studio that makes the main campaign missions, character interactions, hub worlds, etc.  Montreal just did the N7 missions in ME2.  So, if anything, this might cause a shake up in side missions -- which tbh were not a strong part of ME2.  It won't affect the main campaign.  And there's examples of games that had good multiplayer and singleplayer.  It's not impossible; we'll just have to wait and see if BioWare is up to the challenge.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I kind of forget MGS4 had online.
> 
> I always wanted to play as Raiden.



MGO was amazing. One of my favorite, if not my favorite, online experience to date.



The Boss said:


> NOPE. While ME2 is fun, ME1 was the better RPG. You know it be true.



It's a better RPG in the sense of having more stats and customization. In the sense of an actual game? ME2 is much better overall.



> MGS online is brutal.



Too many elitists that end up kicking your ass. It takes a long time to get used to 


And the ME3 online said *"Fight alongside your friends."* It's probably Co-op. It would be fantastic if you can have people online be your squadmates. At least then they wouldn't be used soley for abilities and wouldn't be fodder. If they do that though, they better increase the difficulty of the enemies.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> At this point I don't even care if ME3 has multi-player. It's not like we didn't know... but yeah... excuse me while I go play Deus Ex HR.



You just want to kill the haters as Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Oct 10, 2011)

Since it's co-op multiplayer, might be cool.


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't care about the multiplayer at all.
I might use it just because it's Mass Effect, but I usually hate multiplayer stuff (well, maybe _hate_ is too strong a word - I just don't think multiplayer is very fun).


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2011)

Oman said:


> Awesome cover art though.


I hope you are joking. I could point out everything that is wrong witht hat cover.. but I wont. I mean after all.. that's some sweet ass lighting right. 



Awesome said:


> It's a better RPG in the sense of having more stats and customization. In the sense of an actual game? ME2 is much better overall.


Hold the fuck up. ME2 was more of an action game than RPG. If you're putting it like that.. still no. TBH I enjoyed ME1 more than ME2. Like I said, ME2 was fun, and ME1 was incredible. That doesn't mean I don't like ME2, I do, I just think ME2 lost a bit of it's RPG magic.




> Too many elitists that end up kicking your ass. It takes a long time to get used to


I got kicked out in my first game.  





The World said:


> You just want to kill the haters as Kaidan.


Wait.. wat... but now that you put it this way.. bring on the mutliplayer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll play against you as Kaidan, forcing you to kill Kaidan.


----------



## Corran (Oct 10, 2011)

Bioware said:
			
		

> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone. I am at my inlays having dinner, so ma typing this on an iPhone. Excuse the larger than usual amounts of spelling errors.
> 
> As mentioned by Casey on Twitter, we are confirming that there will be 4 player Co-op multiplayer missions for Mass Effect 3. We will have more details on this feature on Wednesday when the announcement was supposed to be made.
> 
> ...



Confirmed for 4 player co-op.
I'm gonna take a guess and say it will be like side quest structure.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'll play against you as Kaidan, forcing you to kill Kaidan.



 That's mean.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2011)

Key points:
-- The multiplayer is composed of 4-player co-op missions.  These missions are separate from the main storyline focused on Shepard.
-- However, participating in the online multiplayer will boost your "Galactic Readiness" meter for the final battle in single player.  It is still possible to max out the "Galactic Readiness" meter and achieve the optimal ending of ME3 without participating in multiplayer at all.
-- There is NO PvP.
-- Characters from the main storyline DO NOT appear in the multiplayer mode. (sorry Boss, no playing as Kaidan. )
--Instead, players create a custom, multiplayer-only character and can choose their race and abilities.  Priestly specifically mentioned turians, krogan, and asari as playable and that there will be more.
-- There will be character progression, leveling up, and weapons customization in multiplayer mode.
-- BioWare Montreal is developing the multiplayer mode and the Edmonton studio is focused on the singleplayer gameplay.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2011)

Well well.. I was going to ignore that info and badmouth it for some luls.. but I guess multiplayer doesn't sound too bad after all. If it can impact the main story... in a good way, sounds alright to me. 

Now who's getting it for 360? Time to get loud in the Citadel.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm getting it for 360...but the week it comes out is the week before finals, so I have to wait two weeks before I can play.  Shit...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm getting it for 360...but the week it comes out is the week before finals, so I have to wait two weeks before I can play.  Shit...



That is depressing. I'm planning to take a week off work. I think I deserve that much.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I deserve two weeks off, but I'll only get one for Spring Break.  I'll have to choose between partying and playing Mass Effect 3...

I'll obviously choose Mass Effect 3.

Who else is getting it for 360?  Let's share some gamertags.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well well.. I was going to ignore that info and badmouth it for some luls.. but I guess multiplayer doesn't sound too bad after all. If it can impact the main story... in a good way, sounds alright to me.



I know, right?  It's really amusing reading that thread.  The ever-present rage of the BSN is for the most part, gone.  BioWare actually managed to present the multiplayer component that has many players chomping at the bit to play it instead!  At worst, people are cautiously optimistic.



> Now who's getting it for 360? Time to get loud in the Citadel.



Master race, baby. No paying for multiplayer.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think I deserve two weeks off, but I'll only get one for Spring Break.  I'll have to choose between partying and playing Mass Effect 3...
> 
> I'll obviously choose Mass Effect 3.
> 
> Who else is getting it for 360?  Let's share some gamertags.


Mass Effect is the obvious choice. 

Add me, my GT is _Diju rike eet_, anyone else here feel free to add me. We'll get loud in the citadel alright. :ho



Oman said:


> I know, right?  It's really amusing reading that thread.  The ever-present rage of the BSN is for the most part, gone.  BioWare actually managed to present the multiplayer component that has many players chomping at the bit to play it instead!  At worst, people are cautiously optimistic.
> 
> Master race, baby. No paying for multiplayer.


I like how Bioware mentions different teams will be working on co-op and story mode. Well played.  That should keep some of the rage out. At least the ME team is handling things better than the DA team. Goddamn I don;t even wanna look at DA series after DA2. 

... and I'll get it for master race later...  It's just I started with 360 so my canon play through is on there... feeling obligated to finish the series on Xbox.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2011)

I started with 360 and I feel absolutely no reason to go back to playing it on there, especially after making my main save on the PC.

Staying Master Race.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

^ There is no way I'm replaying my canon run on PC.. just ain't the same. I keep all the mistakes and shit on my canon run... well no I lying. Garrus died on my canon run... I ain't gonna let that shit fly. Reloaded that shit like the fist of the north star.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

I have yet to have a 100% survived playthrough. 


Despite having all loyalties and all upgrades, SOMEONE always dies!!  


Usually Mordin.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2011)

I never had anyone die 

Except for my renegade playthrough. I had to make sure Jacob died.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I never had anyone die
> 
> Except for my renegade playthrough. I had to make sure Jacob died.



It was my first run through and i was paranoid as fuck, made a bad decision, (had Thane do the Biotic Barrier.. ). 

Anyways, I always try kill Jacob, Miranda, and Jack... and sometimes Thane because I think it's funny... or maybe I just want him to die because he caused me to lose Garrus. I will never forgive him for that. Never.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect is the obvious choice.
> 
> Add me, my GT is _Diju rike eet_, anyone else here feel free to add me. We'll get loud in the citadel alright. :ho



Sent.  I'm erodingplague.  If anyone else wants to add me, go ahead.  Just let me know that you're from the forums.


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2011)

i'll stay with master race cause i don't own a console


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

After reading the details of the co-op and about the development, I'm sold. It'll be epic.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Eh, I'll be ignoring the multiplayer completely.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Sent.  I'm erodingplague.  If anyone else wants to add me, go ahead.  Just let me know that you're from the forums.


Awesome.  I'll accept when I play with my love Deus Ex tonight. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I'll be ignoring the multiplayer completely.


Someone has no friends I see.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to be a Turian. 

And it's intriguing that you can use multiplayer progression to help achieve the "complete" ending.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

My Galactic Readiness level for this game is at 100% now.

Also, to join the club, my GT is Tridenter.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> My Galactic Readiness level for this game is at 100% now.
> 
> Also, to join the club, my GT is Tridenter.



I'll add you wnen I get home later today.. or you could add me and I'll acept. 

I'm going to roll Krogan.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I have you already. Diju Rike Eet?

My body is Galactic Ready.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Someone has no friends I see.



None that will play ME3.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> None that will play ME3.



We're your friends. That's sad bro.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> I think I have you already. Diju Rike Eet?
> My body is Galactic Ready.


Are we? I can't remember if we are buddies on live or not.  I don't remember seeing your tag on live. 



Eternal Goob said:


> None that will play ME3.


What system do you play it for?


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I've definitely seen yours on mine.  I have fun saying it every time I see you come on.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We're your friends. That's sad bro.



It is, those console peasants won't even play Team Fortress 2.  



The Boss said:


> What system do you play it for?



I'm a PC gamer.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'll add you wnen I get home later today.. or you could add me and I'll acept.
> 
> I'm going to roll Krogan.



I know I have your GT. I'm rolling either Turian or Krogan............or Biotic God.


----------



## Hana (Oct 11, 2011)

Where am I going to find 3 people? At least I can still max my "meter" solo.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm rolling with Boss, Krory, and Forgotten. 

Gnome gimme your GT meng!


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm gunna roll Human because I dont have a furry/scaly fetish lolz 

hay
hay
HAY
ZA WARUDO
You want mein tag? :33


*Spoiler*: _The World's Answer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_VLzElVlTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

KEELAH! Don't lie.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2011)

wtf does keelah mean?
usually when Tali says it I end up having use medigel :<


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it means, in a Valley Surfer Girl accent of course, OH MAH GOSH!

And I know you secretly wanna play as your own predator faced Tali-esque Quarian. Don't lie.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2011)

Brb trolling bioware forum with cali valley girl Tali

LOOK AT WHAT YOU DID


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

DO IT DO IT TROLL DEM FORUMS


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> I think it means, in a Valley Surfer Girl accent of course, OH MAH GOSH!
> 
> And I know you secretly wanna play as your own predator faced Tali-esque Quarian. Don't lie.



Asari is as far as i'd go

Less than 5 fingers, 5 toes = dun wanna play as them


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

You hatin on Turians and the Ninja turtles bruh?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2011)

MASS EFFECT 3 HAS MULTIPLAYER! YOU MANIACS! YOU BLEW IT UP! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm a PC gamer.


So am I.  But I like console too. 



Krory said:


> Well I've definitely seen yours on mine.  I have fun saying it every time I see you come on.


 Damn, I need to pay attention to my buddy list more. 



The World said:


> I know I have your GT. I'm rolling either Turian or Krogan............or Biotic God.


I'm Krogan all the way.  



Lord Yu said:


> MASS EFFECT 3 HAS MULTIPLAYER! YOU MANIACS! YOU BLEW IT UP! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!


Most of us are actually pretty chill with this.


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Asari is as far as i'd go
> 
> Less than 5 fingers, 5 toes = dun wanna play as them



i totally be up for some krogan bromance


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2011)

Gamer Tag Lady Fate.   I don't know what I would choose. Maybe Asari for biotics. Who knows? I'll have to check all of them.


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> MASS EFFECT 3 HAS MULTIPLAYER! YOU MANIACS! YOU BLEW IT UP! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2011)

I want more ME


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

FUCK THIS GAME, I'M GOING BACK TO DRAGON AGE II.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Shepard rape.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 11, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 has online play -

First reaction: 

Optimistic thoughts setting in: 

Realizing I was in denial: 

Announced that it was just co-op: 

Announced that it can affect the main game: 

Announced that you can still get the full experience offline: 

Realizing I can create my own Turian:


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Looks like I'm rolling with Boss, Krory, and Forgotten.
> 
> Gnome gimme your GT meng!



XBL = Gnome on Fire

Subject to change because I'm thinking of changing it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2011)

How do I get a Blue Suns armor? I know that you have to mess up with the codings but how


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2011)

there you go


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2011)

Muk said:


> there you go



Don't see anything bout the Blue Suns armor and that texture group is private...

Thanks for helping though, skipping the blowing up normandy is useful.


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Don't see anything bout the Blue Suns armor and that texture group is private...
> 
> Thanks for helping though, skipping the blowing up normandy is useful.





there

the armor mod will allow you to select the blue sun armor

not sure about its property though its probably only texture


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> FUCK THIS GAME, I'M GOING BACK TO DRAGON AGE II.



Just how many times have you given this game the finger?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone knows how to remove the helmet from the DLC armors? Its kind of annoying to have no facial expression.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2011)

You'll probably have to use mods to do that.

I think the only DLC armor that you can remove without mods is the Kestrel.


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2011)

So confirmed races seem to be Human, Asari, Krogan, Drell, Turian, and Salarian. On the topic of Elcor and Hanar BioWare said "Never say never."


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2011)

That for multiplayer?  Surprised that they didn't say anything about Quarians.


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

Awww, I wish they added a deathmatch. Would have been fun.


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> That for multiplayer?  Surprised that they didn't say anything about Quarians.



Yeah. S'all I saw. But guess we won't know for certain until the game comes out. At least it's not more stale competitive shit. Leave that to the solid shooters. This actually seems like it might be cool.

Rolling Drell.


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2011)

where is ma krogran bro


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2011)

RIGHT HERE!


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

KROBROS 4 LIFE.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 12, 2011)

Krobros...

Brorians?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

Ahem:



You do not need multiplayer to get the best ending. Plain as day.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2011)

I was thinking I would play as an Asari.  Then I realized playing as a Krogan would be so much better.




Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need multiplayer to get the best ending. Plain as day.



We already know that.  It would be retarded if they didn't, seeing as not all Xbox players have a Gold Live account.

I bet it's gonna be way easier to get the best ending if you do the multiplayer though.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

Thumbs down on the co-op. smh All that did was take resources away from the actual game that was loved already. If the game is like 9 hours long, I will hurl my controller.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 12, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Thumbs down on the co-op. smh All that did was take resources away from the actual game that was loved already. If the game is like 9 hours long, I will hurl my controller.



The multiplayer is being developed by a separate team.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2011)

I no longer give a darn if ME3 will be good or not.. because I know I'm going to play it either way. Why worry.  Looking at their _new _target audience.. I just can't give a darn and too tired to give a darn anymore.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Thumbs down on the co-op. smh All that did was take resources away from the actual game that was loved already.


Do you really know for sure if resources were sacrificed from the SP for the MP?

Besides, Casey Hudson already said that MP was always on his mind for ME ever since ME1. It was only inevitable that BioWare thought that it was a good time to implement it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2011)

Guys,

Morinth or Samara?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Guys,
> 
> Morinth or Samara?



Samara her outfit is hotter


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah but I picked Samra twice, so I'm wondering if Morinth is worth killing Samara for.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I no longer give a darn if ME3 will be good or not.. because I know I'm going to play it either way. Why worry.  Looking at their _new _target audience.. I just can't give a darn and too tired to give a darn anymore.



Me too, I'm just exhausted with expectations and I just don't give a darn anymore. There's too many games to preoccupy myself with anyway.

NO FUCKIN WORRIES!


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Yeah but I picked Samra twice, so I'm wondering if Morinth is worth killing Samara for.



No, and anyone telling you otherwise is a lying shitbag. 

....


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2011)

Tallis DLC for Dragon Age II was epic. Fuck the naysayers.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Tallis DLC for Dragon Age II was epic. Fuck the naysayers.



Just 40 minutes in, epic shit thus far. 

I'll post a review of the DA2 thread when I get back from work and finish it.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2011)

So many dislikes on this video already


----------



## Wan (Oct 12, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Thumbs down on the co-op. smh All that did was take resources away from the actual game that was loved already. If the game is like 9 hours long, I will hurl my controller.



The multiplayer will be developed by BioWare Montreal, a separate studio than the one that does the singleplayer (BioWare Edmonton).  BioWare has confirmed that the game will be at least as long as Mass Effect 2 was.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 13, 2011)

Vino said:


> Guys,
> 
> Morinth or Samara?



Samara :datmilf

plus she won't kill you if you have sex with her more than once

All I know about ME3 is

haters gonna hate

garrus gonna bro

and shepard gonna pwn.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2011)

Miranda gonna boob 


Ashley gonna preach 


Kaidan gonna rot 


Wrex gonna wreck


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 13, 2011)

Vino said:


> Guys,
> 
> Morinth or Samara?



On my Paragon playthroughs I pick Samara.  On my Renegade playthroughs I pick Morinth.


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

Even as a Renegade I didn't pick Morinth


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I heard Morinth is interesting and stuff and that the Asari will get pissed at you eventually.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Multiplayer sounds even worst than I previously thought.

EDIT: Why does everyone complain about Ashley being religious but not one word about Thane being overly religious?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

I would have understood if it was DA but ME? really?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

they wanna push multiplayer
So ill just get out of the way of the bulldozer

First time in my life that I will be pirating anything, much more, a game.
Dragon Age 2 is the last money Bioware will get from me.

Collector's edition was a joke anyway. 
Some N7 guns, a dog that i would have left in the box or planned grenades on.
Codes to DLC we have on the disk? 

Figures that a week after ME3 comes out is my Birthday.


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)

Multiplayer irritates me but I'm still going to pay for the game.
They would have to _completely_ neglect first person for it to be terrible and, yeah, I think they still deserve my money. 

To be honest, I pretty much dgaf if multiplayer is on there. I don't have a gold xbox membership anyway, so I'm not going to play it. As long as they don't raise the price considerably I don't really care.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't care if the installation required me to take a suppository , Imma still buy this game and enslave save the galaxy


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Everyone knwos ME3 will be a Greek Tragedy.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2011)

All the Womens will die and Shepard won't have anyone left to pimp, 'cept Kaidan, he'll live.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> Multiplayer irritates me but I'm still going to pay for the game.
> They would have to _completely_ neglect first person for it to be terrible and, yeah, I think they still deserve my money.
> 
> To be honest, I pretty much dgaf if multiplayer is on there. I don't have a gold xbox membership anyway, so I'm not going to play it. As long as they don't raise the price considerably I don't really care.




I have been a long time bioware fan without even knowing it
I bought every Neverwinter Nights games and the expo packs Baldur's Gate, Planescape: Torment, KotOR, Jade Empire and ME before I realized oh shit Bioware is sooo cool 
Then I dropped cash for
DA + DLC + DA:A
ME2 + DLC
after DA2 I lost some faith
But now
Bioware has enough of my money 
It's about time I got something to renew my faith in them.
ME3 for free will be a slow but modest start.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2011)

I just want to add.. ME3's CE is really shitty compare to other CE's. Feels really bad that I'm still buying it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

ME team should have come out with an EPIC edition like Gears of War 3
with the ME2's Squad selection as that statue 
BUT NOPE
LOL TROLLED
we get multiplayer
instead of a SUPER EPIC OMFG THIS IS THE FINAL GAME edition


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2011)

MP sounds  decent, havign it tie into the Main game is a good idea that should hopefully appease the naysayers


Sedaiv said:


> EDIT: Why does everyone complain about Ashley being religious but not one word about Thane being overly religious?



cause Thane Doesn't top it off with being a prick, morddidn talks about his faith to, but he is a pleasant person to be around so it's no big deal.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just played "The Arrival" DLC. I think I've caused a war with the Batarians...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was like "Oh I'm so gonna kill this bitch for fooling me" and then I shot her face.

Felt good man.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2011)

It's okay, Batarians are the assholes of space.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2011)

The only time Ashley gets rude about aliens is when shepard talks to her. She says nothing else. Hell I like the one scene in Feros where you find the Geth praying and Wrex (He was in my party at the time) said they were praying to it like a god, and Ashley said she was more than willing to so send them to their god.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> The only time Ashley gets rude about aliens is when shepard talks to her. She says nothing else. Hell I like the one scene in Feros where you find the Geth praying and Wrex (He was in my party at the time) said they were praying to it like a god, and Ashley said she was more than willing to so send them to their god.



"huh i cant tell the animals apart from the people here"


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-ItteqQcUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 13, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The multiplayer is being developed by a separate team.



Oh ok. I feel better then. I guess i better read more into it. Thanks!


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 13, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Do you really know for sure if resources were sacrificed from the SP for the MP?
> 
> Besides, Casey Hudson already said that MP was always on his mind for ME ever since ME1. It was only inevitable that BioWare thought that it was a good time to implement it.


They always say stuff like that tho. They know what people will think when they are doing something new with a franchise game. So they have to say thing to make it seem like, Oh they been planning for a while to do this. Its all public relations.


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> "huh i cant tell the animals apart from the people here"



Ok, insensitive comment, but not necessarily a _false_ one.  Honestly, if you saw a Hanar swimming around in a Presidium pond without prior knowledge of that race, could you tell if it was an alien or just an exotic animal?  Ashley isn't one for political correctness, hates politics in general.

If being insensitive was a crime than a lot of people here on NF -- people who criticize Ashley, no less -- would be guilty even more so.  Look in the mirror, people.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 13, 2011)

Oman said:


> The multiplayer will be developed by BioWare Montreal, a separate studio than the one that does the singleplayer (BioWare Edmonton).  BioWare has confirmed that the game will be at least as long as Mass Effect 2 was.


Oh ok Thanks Oman, thats great news! I think I worry too much LOL


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Zenaku: That's initiated when you TALK to Ashley. Read omens post. Everyone fails here.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> _*Everyone *_fails here.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> "huh i cant tell the animals apart from the people here"


Insensitive, but true. I couldn't either, until I saw dialog options.

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

when does the first scene happens? I never encountered it..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2011)

It's during Green guy's loyality mission, you take too much time interrogating the important guy, and his lawyer arrives. You can point a gun at him like that.

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks         !


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2011)

5:01, where is that from? 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> 5:01, where is that from?
> 
> //HbS



Derelict Reaper with Thane and Garrus
Examine the Dragon's teeth


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just want to add.. ME3's CE is really shitty compare to other CE's. Feels really bad that I'm still buying it.



I'm importing CE from America because it costs the same as the regular edition here


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2011)

One of my college instructors told me they pushed back the release date for ME3 so they could release star wars TOR. Bioware is doing it wrong.


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2011)

Vino said:


> when does the first scene happens? I never encountered it..



The interrogation during Thane's loyalty mission, if you play as "the bad cop".


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2011)

...


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2011)

DO NOT PRESS F


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

Welp, I'm making sure to kill them next time.


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2011)

wtf am i reading


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

When can I tell TIM "I'm sorry I'm having trouble hearing you" ?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2011)

after the collector base mission
i think you have to give it to him though....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

"You have one job information, if I can't trust your intel. you're useless to me." is also one I haven't unlocked.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2011)

after collector ship where u get another weapon


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Speaking of collector ship, which specialization should I get if I'm an Infiltrator?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2011)

WIDOW
WIDOW SNIPER
Without a doubt 

You have a pistol/SMG for close and midrange
and a sniper for mid to long range
Dont need a shotgun
AR is short and mid range
Go for brute force


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 14, 2011)

The Boss; Your last picture is another reason why EVERYONE fails here.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2011)

but arent you part of everyone? D:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2011)

Widow Rifle is so fucking awesome it's not even funny. Most badass weapon in the entire game.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 14, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> but arent you part of everyone? D:



You're assuming I'm special. What the *HELL* is wrong with you? Why would I be special for any reason?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Its the moment of truth guys:

Morinth or Samara


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 14, 2011)

Morinth.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2011)

Samara. 

//HbS


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Samara. 

Morinth sucks on so many levels that it isn't even funny.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to type Samara, but everyone chooses Samara....so I thought I would be different for once.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

Samara.
I think that Morinth's more interesting, but I like Samara more.

So I guess it depends on if we're rating them on likeability or how interesting they are.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Morinth is a psychotic, self absorbed, narcissistic murderous bitch who is as uninteresting, unappealing and unrelatable as one can ever get.

Even my renegade Shepard could find logical reason to choose what is basically a rabid animal over someone who swears an oath to you.

Morinth is probably my least favorite Bioware characters ever, only superseded by that cuntish terrorist Anders.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Morinth is a bitch and she will kill you if you romance her. 

I wonder if Shepard still has 1 final orgasm before having a brain fart and dying? 

I wuv Anders :33 Only because of Justice. :33


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Morinth is a bitch and she will kill you if you romance her.
> 
> I wonder if Shepard still has 1 final orgasm before having a brain fart and dying?
> 
> I wuv Anders :33 Only because of Justice. :33



I laughed when I found out death by sex was possible. 

The awesomeness that was Justice died the moment Ander's pathetic hatred poisoned and twisted the noble spirit.

Fuck Anders.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

>Kill Samara
>Expect a fresh new team member 
>Get a Samara clone and the only difference is when she talks to Shepard.



Note: I picked Morinth only because I picked Samara already on 2 playtroughs


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Morinth is a psychotic, self absorbed, narcissistic murderous bitch who is as uninteresting, unappealing and unrelatable as one can ever get.



YOU'RE UNAPPEALING AND UNRELATABLE

Oh yeah. I went there.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> YOU'RE UNAPPEALING AND UNRELATABLE
> 
> Oh yeah. I went there.



....and I thought you loved me. 

/SLITSWRIST


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> Its the moment of truth guys:
> 
> Morinth or Samara



You got jokes.. :ho


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....and I thought you loved me.
> 
> /SLITSWRIST


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

.....

Dammit woman, you know I am putty before Hemsworth's utter gorgeousness. 

You fight dirty, have you no mercy?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

I keep interrogating this shithole till his lawyer arrives but all the options I get are "I'm a spectre, you can't do shit" while what I want is "If I want I can kill every person in this room right now"


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 14, 2011)

Samara. Morinth sucked over all. I rather have a Justicar with my para/ren shepard because they swore an oath to me.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....
> 
> Dammit woman, you know I am putty before Hemsworth's utter gorgeousness.
> 
> You fight dirty, have you no mercy?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

How do I get the "If I chose to, I could kill every person in this room and walk out unscathed." dialogue? I tried every option(including Paragon) but it doesn't show up..


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2011)

i think you just have to sit and wait until the lawyer shows up


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Meh it doesn't work...perhaps not being a spectre is the answer..


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR3B7raTLR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR3B7raTLR0[/YOUTUBE]



When I saw the title, I thought it was this video:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> Meh it doesn't work...perhaps not being a spectre is the answer..


It is the answer. You have to be a Spectre.

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

You mean I *don't *have to be one.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2011)

... I don't even know anymore 

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

You have one job: Information, if I can't trust your intel, you're useless to me.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Illusive Man can't become even more evilererer! 

Or a vampire.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


>


Uchiha Jack


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Say, That's a nice bike


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino, you made TIM into an uchiha,^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

What have I done


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

He's gonna shoot fireballs out of his eye sockets and BLEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2011)

TOO MUCH TIME WITHOUT GARRUS IN THREAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owFDfdb4R88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTFJYko56Cw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> TOO MUCH TIME WITHOUT GARRUS IN THREAD



You mean too much calibration without Garrus right?


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You mean too much calibration without Garrus right?



Is that some medicine so she can swallow his cum without dying of anaphylactic shock? 

Anyways DELIVERING!


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Some more funny ones of TIM

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You mean too much calibration without Garrus right?



Thats  hot


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You mean too much calibration without Garrus right?



Is commander shepard s upposed to be herself, Aya Brea or Tia Harribel?

Sad thing is, it kinda looks like he giving Shepard his special whipped topping.

EDIT: Flying Turians rule. Who woulda thunk their avian like features would mean they can fly.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Bye, go enjoy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of war/halo/CoD


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Bye, go enjoy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of war/halo/CoD



My cousin usually calls it Queers of War.

Anyway, I'm like 26 something hours in ME2, just finished Jack's loyalty mission. The place blew up good.


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> My cousin usually calls it Queers of War.
> 
> Anyway, I'm like 26 something hours in ME2, just finished Jack's loyalty mission. The place blew up good.



Queers of War 

It's so stupid, but it made me giggle.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2011)

It's almost as clever as Gaylo or Call of Dooty.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone link me to the OST


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it not on youtube?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 15, 2011)

...


----------



## Angelus (Oct 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Made a new game, this time set to Insanity (I want that trophy) while setting Shep up as a Sentinel.



Same here, defending Horizon right now.

I really appreciate having Tech Armor on Insanity, it saved me in numerous situations already.

Also, Cryo Blast is actually pretty useful now that enemies have more HP. Plus freezing YMIR-Mechs and Krogan is a lot of fun.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Bye, go enjoy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of war/halo/CoD



I love you, no homo fam.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 16, 2011)

I want to try Vanguard/Adept on Insanity, how bad are my odds?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2011)

I have done insanity adept without firing a bullet on new game plus


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm working on ME1 Insanity++ Soldier. I'm just lazy. I'm also working on ME2 Insanity+ with my Soldier. I though about my infiltrator instead. Not sure still. I'm working on the Sentinel & Mechanic achievements in ME1.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 16, 2011)

I love how TIM looks like he's about to cry when you blow up that base.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2011)

the reapers are going to tentacle rape him for his failure :<


----------



## Angelus (Oct 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> I want to try Vanguard/Adept on Insanity, how bad are my odds?



Cryo Ammo + Charge is a lot of fun on Hardcore and below, but I'm guessing a lot less useful on Insanity. Just be even more careful then usual when you use Charge and you should be just fine when playing as a Vanguard.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 16, 2011)

I dunno if I can do another playthrough....3 are enough...

Will wait for ME3


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh yeah Boss: I need a pic of you before I say anything.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> I want to try Vanguard/Adept on Insanity, how bad are my odds?



All I can say is that enemies can knock your shields + health in like 5 seconds *at the very beginning*. In my case, tech armor gives me a extra layer, down side is that I start with a pistol and a sub-machine gun (a semi-automatic bleh). Luckily I have Kasumi's story which gets me the Locust.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 16, 2011)

Laser pistol + locust is excellent. That's why I always pick up Kasumi first.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll get Kasumi since her loyalty mission is the easiest not to mention the Locust. Then I'll switch up to get Grunt cuz

1. Cuz Grunt, he's a beast.
2. Grunt + Claymore Shotgun = Rape

Not to mention he's tough, which'll help on Insanity.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Oct 16, 2011)

^  



Sedaiv said:


> Oh yeah Boss: I need a pic of you before I say anything.


I thought you'd never ask.


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I thought you'd never ask.



Megatron is sad.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I thought you'd never ask.



Fuck you're so hot.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> Megatron is sad.


Nonsense. His cheeks are my boobs. 



Jena said:


> Fuck you're so hot.


You flatter me.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You flatter me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

^


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2011)

"       " :N7


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9-dLzzQuVM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCSEhfBI0WA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I thought you'd never ask.



Epic winning picture. Doubutful as I smell the delcious (but salty) crow you're servering me.


Why are people always using my EXACT shapard I started in 2009?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I thought you'd never ask.


Fuck, I wondered why Megatron was so hurt and weak in the Transformers 3 movie, now I know why.

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

blobtimus prime


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 17, 2011)

I've had insomnia for the past three nights, and I now know why


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Why are people always using my EXACT shapard I started in 2009?



*shrugs*

Right now I got like 3 Shepards running around. 

First one Default-Shepard, Spacer & War Hero, Sentinel, Insanity mode. My Paragon Shep and main one.

Second one, he looks like Kratos for some reason, which is more perfect for my Renegade Shep. Earthborn & Ruthless, Soldier, Veteran mode.

Third is a female Shep, kinda cute, also Renegade, Vanguard, Veteran mode.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 17, 2011)

I CAME.


*Spoiler*: __ 








I need to see those other Kaidan concept art in HIGH REZ.... like.... _RIGHT NOW. _ OMG that better be in the art book. :fapfafap


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2011)

WAAAAAAAIIIIIIIT.  Is that Ashley in her "armor" that BioWare has said she would have?  Need clearer pictures NOW.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 17, 2011)

That pose it not like Ash at all.. ... maybe she got girlier.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2011)

Jesus tap dancing Christ, fighting the gunship in Kasumi's loyalty mission was a nightmare and a half. On normal this was a cake walk. On insanity, it took me like a hot 30 minutes in what felt like a battle of attrition. Did not help that my Arc Projector ran out of ammo since those YMIR Mechs were a bitch and a half. At least I got the Locust, now I can start on Omega.


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That pose it not like Ash at all.. ... maybe she got girlier.



I'm hoping it's just stylized concept art.  The drawings in the top left show Ashley in a more straightforward pose with her hair up in a bun, like the previous games.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Jesus tap dancing Christ, fighting the gunship in Kasumi's loyalty mission was a nightmare and a half. On normal this was a cake walk. On insanity, it took me like a hot 30 minutes in what felt like a battle of attrition. Did not help that my Arc Projector ran out of ammo since those YMIR Mechs were a bitch and a half. At least I got the Locust, now I can start on Omega.



Oh yeah.  When you said, "I'll get Kasumi since her loyalty mission is the easiest", and mention you're playing on insanity, I knew you'd be in for a surprise.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2011)

Oman said:


> Oh yeah.  When you said, "I'll get Kasumi since her loyalty mission is the easiest", and mention you're playing on insanity, I knew you'd be in for a surprise.



I wasn't exactly wrong though. But when you have me as Sentinel and her who is more or less half Infiltrator class, it doesn't exactly help against a gunship. Everyone else, not a problem. 

Now the rest of the loyalty missions plus main missions are gonna be a real nightmare. Oh dear god help me on that Collector Ship.


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2011)

Protip: The "Stasis" power you can get after playing Lair of the Shadow Broker is a godsend on the Collector ship, but also on the Collector base (to a smaller extent).  When the Collector platforms are moving in, Stasis a Scion, and it will fall to its death after the platform moves on!


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2011)

oh you could get stasis as a power up?  xD

i never noticed it xD


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol Biotics


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol Biotics



My husbando is a Biotic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> My husbando is a Biotic.



Real men don't need biotics, all we need is bullets 

I killed a Reaper with a Pistol, cus thats how we pimps do


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I killed a Reaper with a Pistol, cus thats how we pimps do



By reaper you mean that baby terminator?


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2011)

Now I'm imagining Shepard hanging out a window on Normandy firing at a Reaper with a pistol


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> By reaper you mean that baby terminator?



When the time come to kill an adult ill use a bigger gun like the Revenant or the Eviscerator


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That pose it not like Ash at all.. ... maybe she got girlier.



If you look at the bottom left you can see ash, so its most likely that girly pose was done by her shoko-kun


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why does Shepard's face look so sad in ME3?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> When the time come to kill an adult ill use a bigger gun like the Revenant or the Eviscerator


How about that turret in the gameplay trailer?  



Dr.Douchebag said:


> If you look at the bottom left you can see ash, so its most likely that girly pose was done by her shoko-kun


I'm to busy fapping to the images on the right. :fapfpfap



Vino said:


> Why does Shepard's face look so sad in ME3?


At least he doesn't look gay.. oh wait.


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Real men don't need biotics, all we need is bullets
> 
> I killed a Reaper with a Pistol, cus thats how we pimps do



i 1 shot it with a nuke, it was awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> How about that turret in the gameplay trailer?


those turrets or for those of u with out the proper levels of Norris 




> At least he doesn't look gay.. oh wait.


i dread all the youtube videos of sheploo going down on guys *shudders*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 18, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why does Shepard's face look so sad in ME3?



Earth getting invaded and the ending to Arrival might have something to do with it.


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> those turrets or for those of u with out the proper levels of Norris
> 
> 
> i dread all the youtube videos of sheploo going down on guys *shudders*



why is shepard not firing his m920 cain 

nukes for the win


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 18, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Earth getting invaded and the ending to Arrival might have something to do with it.



Why? I lol'd when the Batarian system blew up.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i dread all the youtube videos of sheploo going down on guys *shudders*



MShepxKaidan romance ME3....


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> why is shepard not firing his m920 cain
> 
> nukes for the win



nukes are a woman's weapon,  iam gonna kill a reaper with my Omni-Blade just you watch


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 18, 2011)

I just want to punch khalisa al jilani again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 18, 2011)

Ha, found the face code to make Shepard look like John Locke from Lost. Reapers are so fucked.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2011)

Ha, found the face code to make Shepard look like Obama, the president of USA. Reapers are so fucked.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Ha, found the face code to make Shepard look like Obama, the president of USA. Reapers are so fucked.



Dr. Venture


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Ha, found the face code to make Shepard look like Obama, the president of USA. Reapers are so fucked.



Wow that's amazing
















for black people


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Ha, found the face code to make Shepard look like Obama, the president of USA. Reapers are so fucked.




*Spoiler*: _How about Eddie Murphy Shepard?_


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> Wow that's amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So racist. I love it.  BUT Obama is _HALF_ white. 



Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _How about Eddie Murphy Shepard?_




The only thing that kills the mShep custom faces is the voice. :/


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _How about Eddie Murphy Shepard?_



Oh          my god


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope they upgrade the face customization so it'll be hard to make an ugly Shepard.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

So why do people like the first game better than the second? I enjoyed the second game a lot more than the first one.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope they upgrade the face customization so it'll be hard to make an ugly Shepard.



Where is your Clint Eastwood customization!? 

The Reapers will be Unforgiven..................... 







Vino said:


> So why do people like the first game better than the second? I enjoyed the second game a lot more than the first one.



Because it was a better RPG and had a better story. Also......dat elevator music/convos.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

I fucking hated the elevator in ME1...so pointless, especially when I went to the wrong place and had to WAIT. I agree on the story part, but the battle system is a whole lot better.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2011)

I hated the elevator too.  It was a joke.  Sometimes the elevator would load fast but other times my gawd.  Luckily dem convos.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> So why do people like the first game better than the second? I enjoyed the second game a lot more than the first one.


They're both equal imo... but ME1 wins with just a few points. 



The World said:


> Where is your Clint Eastwood customization!?
> 
> The Reapers will be Unforgiven.....................
> 
> ...


Iwish I could make Clint Eastwood.  

Also there needs to be better hair choices for males. I want to be a suave space Shepard. _Just saying. _


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 19, 2011)

I love the Dollars Trilogy :33


BLONDIE
YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _How about Eddie Murphy Shepard?_




TIM: Shepard you have a nack for costing me alot of time and money
Eddie Murphy Shepard: It seems to me that the best way to hurt rich people is by making them poor.

It's from Trading Places :33


----------



## Wan (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> I fucking hated the elevator in ME1...so pointless, especially when I went to the wrong place and had to WAIT. I agree on the story part, but the battle system is a whole lot better.



Would you rather have been looking at a loading screen?  If so, there were rapid transit points spread all over the Citadel that allowed you to go to any other transit point.  Once you've been everywhere on the Citadel (which by the time you got Tali, you practically would have) you can avoid elevators entirely.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Because it was a better RPG and had a better story. Also......dat elevator music/convos.



Yeah, I'm looking at ME1 and I'm like, it's a fucking RPG with third person shooter elements but 2 seems like the reverse. And the new stuff in 3 is pretty much everything that was in 1 (tons of skill build up, customizing, grenades) with ME2 gameplay.

And Saren be trolling.

Shepard: You lead the Geth on Eden Prime and killed Nihlus!
Saren: lol no. (problem? .trollface.jpg)
The Council: We believe him.
Shepard: Fuck you, seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish Saren came back, he was the coolest looking Turian.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> I wish Saren came back, he was the coolest looking Turian.


That's a silly way to spell Nihilus.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's a silly way to spell Nihilus.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7YmhmMlldk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

What the hell is up with that youtube vid.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Um.. can this game come out.. like.. right now plz. 

More blurry images. 

*Spoiler*: _Ash_ 










*Spoiler*: _Vega_ 








*Spoiler*: _That top concept art of Kaidan better not be a fucking cape... :I _


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

Who the fuck is Vegas?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> Who the fuck is Vegas?






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

What the fuck...what's the point, its not like people will play ME3 straight away...





right?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 19, 2011)

I plan on having Vegas be the second person I kill off besides Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Vega white Knights Shepard.. sounds like a cool bro to bone.. if you knw what I mean. 


ALSO GUYS GUYS.. I also heard that... 


*Spoiler*: _Party member spoilers_ 



You'll only have 3-5 party members and 1 will die.  




BUT that's just a rumor. Take what you will.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

You know, with all the Vega hate, I will just laugh my ass off if he turns out to be fuck awesome and everyone who got on the characters back tries to find some feeble excuse to continue hating him as to not look like backtracking fools.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> You know, with all the Vega hate, I will just laugh my ass off if he turns out to be fuck awesome and everyone who got on the characters back tries to find some feeble excuse to continue hating him as to not look like backtracking fools.



After reading that short comic about him being Shepard's _bodyguard_.. I kinda like him. He made me lol. He white knights Shepard so gooooood, and this can be a good thing... for my mShep. My desire for Vega is to have this deep unconditional love for Shepard even if you don't romance him. Shit would be so chill. :ho


----------



## Awesome (Oct 19, 2011)

Member dead = Vega.

Absolutely no hesitation.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

Vega gonna die


----------



## Wan (Oct 19, 2011)

I reallly don't care one way or the other about Vega at this point.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

I just wanna lez sex Liara again. 


and sex up new ashley


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally I'll be happy as long as I can team up with both Garrus and Miranda again. 

As I am unsure if she's been confirmed yet, I am sad.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Well they said that everyone will show up. 



I cant imagine giving you the option to have a romance with Miranda and then making her a non entity


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, I know they'll turn up during the course of the game, it's just my favorite insanity run in ME2 was almost always Sentinel Shep + Garrus + Miranda.

I would miss said team up should she not be a full time teammate.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 20, 2011)

Garrus for the bro

Miranda for dat ass


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 20, 2011)

Oman said:


> I reallly don't care one way or the other about Vega at this point.



I am sure some felt the same way about Jacob but he turned out to be awesome..............right?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> I am sure some felt the same way about Jacob but he turned out to be awesome..............right?



I would have killed Jacob if there was no way out like ME1. He's a cold heart murderer.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Jesus tap dancing Christ, fighting the gunship in Kasumi's loyalty mission was a nightmare and a half. On normal this was a cake walk. On insanity, it took me like a hot 30 minutes in what felt like a battle of attrition. Did not help that my Arc Projector ran out of ammo since those YMIR Mechs were a bitch and a half. At least I got the Locust, now I can start on Omega.



You got as far as I did. The loyalties on Insanity I'm NOT looking forward too...

Kasumi
Grunt (I love killing the Thresher Maw)
Legion
Garrus

Thanes is cake, so is Jacobs as he has one Mech, Tali isn't so bad, Zaeed's should suck but then again I plan to go Paragon to skip a bit of fighting, Jacobs will be bad, Jack is also cake, Samara should also be easy as Hell, Mordin will be challenging, Mirandas will suck out loud but eh: I eat Asari Commando teams for breakfast in under an hour, I spend the first fourty five minutes having sex with them.



Zen-aku said:


> Real men don't need biotics, all we need is bullets
> 
> I killed a Reaper with a Pistol, cus thats how we pimps do



My name is Soldier Sheppard and I approve this message.



The Boss said:


> MShepxKaidan romance ME3....



GGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!



The Boss said:


> Vega white Knights Shepard.. sounds like a cool bro to bone.. if you knw what I mean.
> 
> 
> ALSO GUYS GUYS.. I also heard that...
> ...



I read that you could lose ALL of your teammates throughout the game. If you're not willing to risk them, you'll actually lose them. They're making the fact that saving everyone will be much harder.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2011)

Vega will be boss

He's Soap MacTavish 
IN THE FUUUUURE
IN SPA~CE


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I read that you could lose ALL of your teammates throughout the game. If you're not willing to risk them, you'll actually lose them. They're making the fact that saving everyone will be much harder.



You shut your whore mouth. 




But then again this is Bioware..  They say a lot of things.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Good thing I didn't buy DA2. 

If I lose Kaidan or Garrus in any of my play through... I just... I CAN'T.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You shut your whore mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again this is Bioware..  They say a lot of things.







The Boss said:


> ^ Good thing I didn't buy DA2.
> 
> If I lose Kaidan or Garrus in any of my play through... I just... I CAN'T.



Be willing to lose them. I'm willing to make the sacrafices. Don't get me wrong, if it's between Garrus and the Turian species loyalty, I'll take Garrus over them any day of the week. If it's Kaiden/Ashley or the council or anyone else, again: Kaiden/Ashley win hands down. 

I just like the new and improved Kaiden. He actually looks manly, therefore I'm making a profile where he survives and is NOT my paramore option.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Be willing to lose them. I'm willing to make the sacrafices. Don't get me wrong, if it's between Garrus and the Turian species loyalty, I'll take Garrus over them any day of the week. If it's *Kaiden*/Ashley or the council or anyone else, again: *Kaiden*/Ashley win hands down.
> 
> I just like the new and improved *Kaiden*. He actually looks manly, therefore I'm making a profile where he survives and is NOT my paramore option.



Who is that? 

Haha, wouldn't it suck if in ME3 all of your teammates dies one by one as the story progress.... like in Halo Reach. Damn, that would kill me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't worry, at ME, they let you save the ones you care for....







unlike DA2


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

Vino said:


> Don't worry, at ME, they let you save the ones you care for....
> unlike DA2



Lets not talk about DA2.  

If I have to... I will kill Shepard to save Kaidan.. :ho


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYifZtwoYkE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

Jesus fuck, when did Hwake get such nice attires.... with no shoes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

Modding kicked in


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

Mods.. the only good thing about DA2.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Who is that?
> 
> Haha, wouldn't it suck if in ME3 all of your teammates dies one by one as the story progress.... like in Halo Reach. Damn, that would kill me.



I agree. I didn't buy Halo reach, why would i want to play it?

I forget, WTF is DA?


----------



## Wan (Oct 20, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I agree. I didn't buy Halo reach, why would i want to play it?
> 
> I forget, WTF is DA?



Dragon Age...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Good thing I didn't buy DA2.
> 
> If I lose Kaidan or Garrus in any of my play through... I just... I CAN'T.



The king of calibrations is not dying under my watch. Fuck that shit.



The Boss said:


> Mods.. the only good thing about DA2.



I liked DA1 but I heard bad things about 2 hence why I never bought it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2011)

> We'll have a pre-release #ME3 demo in January 2012! There will be a single player and multiplayer section, so get excited for the New Year!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2011)

Am I to assume the single player demo will be the same ones from the E3 demo?


----------



## Wan (Oct 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


>



:WOW

:WOW

:WOW

Probably going to be buggy as hell though.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

INB4 cross eyed shepard


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


>


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


>


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

I've never watched the show but why does that look so... homo.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 21, 2011)

Supernatural is chock-full of homosexual references, especially since Castiel (the guy in the foreground) appeared in the show 

EDIT: ME2 on Insanity is getting more fun the longer I play. With all the researched upgrades I'm now able to survive gunfire for more than 0.5 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

Guys, is my new Shepard badass enough?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nevermind, each custom Shepard I make is inferior to the default one...why doesn't the custom options let us make a badass looking one


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't find him badass sorry. I will post mine...tell me if mine is badass or not.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pretty good, reminds me kinda of Kaiden


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks. That's the best I could do with the default settings. They need to give us more options. I had to utilize almost every setting in order to make him look like that. 

I like mine better than the default shepard.

That's scary.  Is it sad if I have seen worse?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll try to do a good again later.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

I will judge it for you.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

Vino said:


> Pretty good, reminds me kinda of Kaiden



Kaidan looks nothing like that.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan looks nothing like that.


You hatin' on my Shepard?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> You hatin' on my Shepard?



He looks good, just doesn't resemble Kaidan.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He looks good, just doesn't resemble Kaidan.


I agree that he doesn't look like Kaiden. 

I am glad that you think he looks good. 

I think he looks more manly than the default Shepard.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan looks nothing like that.



I knew you would show up.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

She will show up wherever Kaiden is mentioned.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2011)

Dragon Age sucks. But hey if you people love it, you love it. I'm not going to attempt to change your mind.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I agree that he doesn't look like Kaiden.
> 
> I am glad that you think he looks good.
> 
> I think he looks more manly than the default Shepard.


Default shep is sexy as fuck because he is space model.  



Vino said:


> I knew you would show up.





Cocoa said:


> She will show up wherever Kaiden is mentioned.


Well... I have nothing to say to that.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

who the fuck is Kaiden? D:


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Still doesn't mean my Shepard isn't more manly.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

I made a Bruce Campbell / Ashley Williams Shep

Your points are silly :33


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Show us a screenshot of him then.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

He's on my xbox D:


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Then my statement still stands...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

to be fair i did jack the face code froma  youtube video though :33


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> to be fair i did jack the face code froma  youtube video though :33


That's cheating! I started from scratch! 

Link?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> who the fuck is Kaiden? D:


 You get cookies. :33 



Cocoa said:


> Still doesn't mean my Shepard isn't more manly.


He is very manly..


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You get cookies. :33
> 
> 
> He is very manly..


Thanks. 

It took a lot of trial and error to get his face this way.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It took a lot of trial and error to get his face this way.



I usually just play default mShep because I know how hard it is to make a good looking mShep. That or I use mods.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> That's cheating! I started from scratch!
> 
> Link?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73b--6vAM5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

What I don't get:

ME1 gets stuck sometimes when I play it on high

ME2 plays smoothly and no stuck.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2011)

Me2 loves you like <3


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

Dat fucking voice.. Im drowning in my own jizz.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

I see...The one Boss showed me looks better than the one Axl showed me. The one in the video has his cheeks sticking out too much. 

I still think mine looks better because I didn't use mods. Also, mine has facial hair that looks decent. pek


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2011)

^ I confess.. I never played a full game with that mShep though.  The only full mShep play through I have is renegade default Shep... on Insanity. I don't play insanity with any of my fShep because.. I feel they can't handle it.  

OH AND MORE AWESOME NEWS FOR ME!  



> Certainly for the female players, there’s a lot of action between Kaidan Alenko and you, the player, *madam player*, which is exciting. And pretty steamy, actually.



Dat fucking voice... ALL OF MY MUNNEH~~~~!!


----------



## Wan (Oct 21, 2011)

Vino said:


> What I don't get:
> 
> ME1 gets stuck sometimes when I play it on high
> 
> ME2 plays smoothly and no stuck.



Mass Effect was ported to the PC after it was developed for the 360 by a studio other than BioWare, Demiurge Studios.  Mass Effect 2 was developed for the 360 and PC simultaneously by BioWare.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

She's a helper writer in charge, the game story is doomed..


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 22, 2011)

HA! B0n3d.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So is it true that I will have to choose between the Quarians and the Geth in ME3?


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> She's a helper writer in charge, the game story is doomed..



Whoever hired this fat ugly bitch should be covered in pitch and set on fire and thrown down the grand canyon, then eaten by said ugly fat bitch. Then every gay person that has ever played ME should gangrape her with knives attached to their dicks.


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So is it true that I will have to choose between the Quarians and the Geth in ME3?



As soon as she even thought about killing Wrex, bitch was doomed.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2011)

OMG. EVERYTHING IS BEAUTIFUL.




Is this real life? 


Damn, it feels good to be a gangsterKaidan fan.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

The World said:


> Whoever hired this fat ugly bitch should be covered in pitch and set on fire and thrown down the grand canyon, then eaten by said ugly fat bitch. Then every gay person that has ever played ME should gangrape her with knives attached to their dicks.



Why?

It was stupid when first brought up, and it's still stupid now.

She's a writer, that's her job, and the fact that she isn't a gamer nor cares for it does not somehow magically make her less of a writer.

Seriously people, what the hell?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone answer my question.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> Someone answer my question.



Nothing is confirm yet. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But I'm guessing Geth or Quarian will be the choice.




Also Helper isn't writing Mass Effect, so calm down.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

Why is Arrival canon? this DLC was shit and now Shepard has to be on Earth for some stupid trial. Who gives a fuck about Batarians.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why is Arrival canon?



Because BIOWARE.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope there's an option to blow up buildings in ME3 so I can blow off their building.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why is Arrival canon? this DLC was shit and now Shepard has to be on Earth for some stupid trial. Who gives a fuck about Batarians.



I would think the murder(which it was, no matter how seemingly justified) of 300,00 thousand lives and the destruction of an entire Star system would be an issue no matter what race happens to be ones dying.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

Shepard stopped an immediate invasion but the cost was 300,000 Batarians. There was an option to warn the colonist but instead all I got was "Shepard no! blah blah blah" -Kenson. Its not Shepard's fault. Hopefully he won't lose his Spectre status.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

Never said it was his fault. 

My Shepard made the choice with no real qualms, since Kenson drugging and keeping you out of commission really gave you no real time to warm the colonist. 

But the fact is said choice involved the sacrifice of 300,000 sentient lifeforms, so expecting the man to answer for making the choice is perfectly reasonable. Personally I would have been pissed if said decision was simply pushed under the rug.

And again, not everyone believes (hello Turian councilor) Shepard's "wild" reaper stories, so simply insisting that he stopped an invasion of ancient genocidal machines from hell probably doesn't count as a defense.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 22, 2011)

Pretty much Genocide is Genocide, doens't matter to who.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> And again, not everyone believes (hello Turian councilor) Shepard's "wild" reaper stories



Don't worry, Garrus will handle him. It will be an "wild" accident.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Don't worry, Garrus will handle him. It will be an "wild" accident.



But he's already dead.


----------



## Wan (Oct 23, 2011)

Vino said:


> She's a helper writer in charge, the game story is doomed..



"Even straight Shepards will accidentally observe an intimate sexual encounter aboard the Normandy"



Oh god no.  Please don't force me to watch gay poon in my Mass Effect.  

I mean seriously, what the _fuck._ I don't like the option to be "gay" because I ain't gay and I think it's immoral, but as long as I can avoid it I can deal with it.  But even straight people who have no moral problem with LGBT are going to be grossed out by this.

For this writer:


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

How is it immoral to be gay? inb4 the Bible / Quran / Torah says so


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't want to walk into a room and see people having sex especially gay sex...I might be scarred!


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I don't want to walk into a room and see people having sex especially gay sex...I might be scarred!



Don't be worried, at worst they'll just be kissing.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't be worried, at worst they'll just be kissing.


The thought of men kissing each other....


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> The thought of men kissing each other....



The thought of men kissing each other....


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> The thought of men kissing each other....



You'll live.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> The thought of men kissing each other....






Eternal Goob said:


> You'll live.


Will I??!?!


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh no! Homosexual kissing! We can't have our children watch this in a 17+ rated game!


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

What if a named character does it...my fantasies will be ruined!


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

Liara already did it. Technically all asari with a female partner do it and it was in Mass Effect 1. I would also like to note Asari look just like human except a different color


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Liara already did it. Technically all asari with a female partner do it and it was in Mass Effect 1. I would also like to note Asari look just like human except a different color


I have yet to see them kissing another woman.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

Because having a sex scene isn't a more homosexual act than kissing would be


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Because having a sex scene isn't a more homosexual act than kissing would be


My female shepard hooked up with Kaiden...so I never saw it like I said.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 23, 2011)

Like Liara says to Kaiden after Feros, Asari aren't really women. They're a monosex species that has that appearence.

or something like that. I don't remember, my Sentinel is a dude and I'm too addicted to Mortal Kombat IX, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption and Rock Band 2 to replay.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Sedaiv that monosex thing is just an excuse to have lesbian sex in the first game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 23, 2011)

Sedaiv, tits.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sedaiv, tits.
> 
> //HbS



Boobs? Why didn't you say so.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

She has been indoctrinated by Kaidain, boss.

Do you not realize? You are too, but it's not too late to come back.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 23, 2011)

What's that? What if I like being indoctrinated by Kaidan.


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

lol I was replaying Mass Effect yesterday and I'm doing a full renegade playthrough.
So I romanced Kaiden, then went after Liara, prepositioned a 3-some, dumped Kaiden, let him blow himself up with the cloning facility, and then had sex with Liara.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> lol I was replaying Mass Effect yesterday and I'm doing a full renegade playthrough.
> So I romanced Kaiden, then went after Liara, prepositioned a 3-some, dumped Kaiden, let him blow himself up with the cloning facility, and then had sex with Liara.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> lol I was replaying Mass Effect yesterday and I'm doing a full renegade playthrough.
> So I romanced Kaiden, then went after Liara, prepositioned a 3-some, dumped Kaiden, let him blow himself up with the cloning facility, and then had sex with Liara.



That's what I usually do...I like to break Kaidan's heart, then obliterate his body.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 24, 2011)

I want Joker to be a romance option SO bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2011)

HOLY SHIT A PHOTO WITH A 100,000 STRONG NINJA ARMY D:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 24, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I want Joker to be a romance option SO bad.



I want Joker in my party period.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2011)

let's toss joker into the Deus Ex Human revolution verse and get him augmented for battle


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I want Joker to be a romance option SO bad.


I don't think I'll ever understand the appeal of Joker... being a romance option. I mean he got your ass killed in ME2 and never apologized for it.. and you want his d-stick? Mmmkay. I hope he's a gay romance only. I would die from laughter.  



Axl Low said:


> let's toss joker into the Deus Ex Human revolution verse and get him augmented for battle


He never asked for this.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 24, 2011)

TB: He didn't get you killed, the Collectors were hunting you down. Getting means he did something delipberatly, he wanted to try salvaging the Normandy, I really wouldn't consider that being the cause of why Shepard died. Out of ultimate spite: I hope Kaiden *ISN'T* a romance option. He still sucks both character wise and only use for me is dying with the bomb.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not hating on Joker, and I'm just saying I don't understand the appeal of Joker as a romance option. Overall Joker knew he couldn't save the ship... he was being stubborn, thus got Shepard killed. If he would have evacuate the ship when told too, Shepard wouldn't have died... that's what I think anyways. 

.. and yeah, I wouldn't want Kaid*e*n to be a romance option either.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm not hating on Joker, and I'm just saying I don't understand the appeal of Joker as a romance option. Overall Joker knew he couldn't save the ship... he was being stubborn, thus got Shepard killed. If he would have evacuate the ship when told too, Shepard wouldn't have died... that's what I think anyways.
> 
> .. and yeah, I wouldn't want Kaid*e*n to be a romance option either.





Just kidding.

It got to the point that Joker felt the Normandy was his home, Hell most of the people on the Normandy probably felt the same. The difference was they were willing to leave their home. Unless it's happened to you (I know theg feeling myself) that having to give up and leave your home and everything behind is a VERY traumatising event.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Still doesn't make it anyless his fault Shepard die. 

And while we're on the Joker topic.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

Why              ?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2011)

Sedaiv wants his nutts, so why not.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

Insane is so hard...what's the best team to go on Horizion/Collector's ship?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 24, 2011)

Depends on yoru class really. I'm a soldier, so my best bet would PROBABLY be Mordin (to kill armor) and Miranda (to kill both Barriers & Shields). BTW


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Still doesn't make it anyless his fault Shepard die.
> 
> And while we're on the Joker topic.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm an Infiltrator.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

Cloak and shoot heads with squad mates that can bring down barriers / armor.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

I asked what team, not what tactic


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Miranda/Samara and Grunt/Kasumi/Mordin



I would pick Miranda and Grunt.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

Grunt makes it too easy...I'd like to try Moridin and Thane...how good is it?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> Grunt makes it too easy...I'd like to try Moridin and Thane...how good is it?


I see. 

Mordin and Miranda would be better. She has warp and the ability to raise everyone's stats passively.


----------



## Wan (Oct 24, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I would pick Miranda and Grunt.



This is my personal team just about every time.  Miranda's attacks are effective against every defense and she boosts the whole squad, and Grunt is good for damage soak with his Pureblood/Fortification abilities and deals plenty of damage with his Claymore shotgun, assault rifles, and incendiary ammo.  Playing with them makes just about every Insanity mission a cakewalk.  (aside from loyalty missions where you're forced to have a certain party member.  And Arrival, since you're going solo.)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

Someone post the "6 months till Mass Effect 3" gif plx


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> This is my personal team just about every time.  Miranda's attacks are effective against every defense and she boosts the whole squad, and Grunt is good for damage soak with his Pureblood/Fortification abilities and deals plenty of damage with his Claymore shotgun, assault rifles, and incendiary ammo.  Playing with them makes just about every Insanity mission a cakewalk.  (aside from loyalty missions where you're forced to have a certain party member.  And Arrival, since you're going solo.)


Agreed. My team is usually Miranda/Kasumi/Samara and Grunt.



Vino said:


> Someone post the "6 months till Mass Effect 3" gif plx


I don't have the link for it....sorry. 

Who did you wind up picking?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm at Moridn recruiting mission. Chose Samara and Thane (yeah I used save editor to get them early)


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> I'm at Moridn recruiting mission. Chose Samara and Thane (yeah I used save editor to get them early)


So you are still going with Mordin and Thane?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> Someone post the "6 months till Mass Effect 3" gif plx



Delivering.. but it is now 5 months.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2011)

So I heard Normandy upgrades from ME2 will have an impact in ME3. What if Kaidan dies because I didn't upgrade my ship.. because after my initial canon playthrough, I stop upgrading the ship because I want everyone to die.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Delivering.. but it is now 5 months.



Do you have that without the text?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

ooooh a fem shep and joker romance O: 
Cute :33

Hey Guys
If you could have a 4 person squad/3 squadmates to choose

who'd you pick? :33

Legion Garrus Thane for sniper rifle over kill 

Miranda Samara Thane for Biotic combos 
warp detonation combos >

Liara Garrus Wrex for good ole times :33

Tali Legion Garrus for shield raping, head shots, shutting down volus suits, and hacking credit terminals 

Grunt Wrex Legion BECAUSE THEY'D NEVER FALL IN COMBAT


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> Do you have that without the text?


I don't. I stole it off Tumblr. 



Axl Low said:


> Hey Guys
> If you could have a 4 person squad/3 squadmates to choose
> 
> who'd you pick? :33



Kaidan, Garrus, and Wrex. My dream team. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

We are the Geth.
We have breakdance contests every Saturday.
Resistance is futile.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan, Garrus, and Wrex. My dream team. :33



Team Bro-Down


----------



## trollface (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrex and grunt. NO ONE ELSE NEEDED. But Liara can tag along so i can smex her up while the brogans wreck havoc.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2011)

can someome make me a 3 days to mass efffect 3 one? :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm stuck on Horizon with insanity level. I brought Miranda and Thane since they both have warp but they fucking DIE too quickly...


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 26, 2011)

Should have gotten Grunt. 

Mordin is good on Horizon with his fire attack. I thought you were going to use him?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm gonna use Grunt and Moridn 

Which is the best on the collector ship?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 26, 2011)

Vino said:


> Fuck it, I'm gonna use Grunt and Moridn
> 
> Which is the best on the collector ship?


Use Grunt and Mordin on the collector ship too. There is A LOT of armored people in there. Your only issue is the Praetorian who has a little bit of a barrier.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonder if eating a bunch of aspargarrus would make your pee smell like a Turian?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2011)

What do Turians smell like anyways. Also I was doing my research and apparently they can sweat.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## convict (Oct 26, 2011)

Grunt should always be part of your crew no matter which enemy you face (assuming you are playing to win with most convenience and not to experiment). He is unkillable with the proper upgrades unless it is the highest difficulty.

On a side note I hope you are allowed to change your class from what you were in ME2, I finished with both Soldier and Adept, but want to change into Vanguard for ME3.


----------



## Wan (Oct 26, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Use Grunt and Mordin on the collector ship too. There is A LOT of armored people in there. Your only issue is the Praetorian who has a little bit of a barrier.



The Praetorians always eat Cain blasts in my playthroughs.


----------



## trollface (Oct 26, 2011)

Am not liking vanguard on insanity. Only ever survive charging if I do it to the last guy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 26, 2011)

Vangaurd Is useless on  the harder playthroughs


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2011)

trollface said:


> Am not liking vanguard on insanity. Only ever survive charging if I do it to the last guy.





Zen-aku said:


> Vangaurd Is useless on  the harder playthroughs


Learn how to play. 
[YOUTUBE]8f8OaW63N6U[/YOUTUBE]



convict said:


> I hear you. Really bad decision making on my part, but that is definitely my first option for the third installment.


So why not make a Vanguard play through? It's totally worth it.


----------



## convict (Oct 27, 2011)

I already spent over 80 hours on ME2, and there are a lot of new games out that-if my professors allow- I have to get to before I go for more. By the time I am done ME3 will be out.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

trollface said:


> Am not liking vanguard on insanity. Only ever survive charging if I do it to the last guy.





Zen-aku said:


> Vangaurd Is useless on  the harder playthroughs





convict said:


> I hear you. Really bad decision making on my part, but that is definitely my first option for the third installment.



lvl 4 charge + shotgun to the face
and a reave when needed
Fastest playthrough evar >



convict said:


> I already spent over 80 hours on ME2, and there are a lot of new games out that-if my professors allow- I have to get to before I go for more. By the time I am done ME3 will be out.



SMALL TIME

come back to this thread when you have 1/4 of my ME2 logged time 

32 playthroughts averaging 19 hours
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
only 8 different sheps though D:


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 27, 2011)

Vino said:


> I'm an Infiltrator.



Miranda and Garrus since he has +80 damage with his Loyalty power. That's my suggestion, I could be wrong. Which reminds me, what's your power? Mine is Fortification or +80% damage as a Soldier.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 27, 2011)

Never listen to this song while driving

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]

you will just have this expression on you



and will most likely get a speeding ticket


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Never listen to this song while driving
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



You got a story to tell?


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

> Mass Effect 3's Multiplayer: A Conversation
> Two editors discuss their impressions and concerns about ME3's unexpected new mode.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2011)

As long as it doesn't touch the story, I don't give a darn.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> You got a story to tell?



epic music


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2011)

It'll be a failing kind of thing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2011)

What's the best strategy against husks? I fucking hate them so much.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2011)

^Shoot their legs, then rape their shit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2011)

Husks are easy as Hell. Their legs have almost no armor. Target their legs and they'll drop quickly.

EDIT: For some reason, the handgun works exceptionally well along with the DLC Assault Rifle.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

There is a guy in my Communications class that looks _exactly_ like Mark Vanderloo/Default Shepard. This is my last semester at this school so I'm not really worried about appearances anymore. Next time I get the chance I'm going to say something to him. We shall see what happens.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> There is a guy in my Communications class that looks _exactly_ like Mark Vanderloo/Default Shepard. This is my last semester at this school so I'm not really worried about appearances anymore. Next time I get the chance I'm going to say something to him. We shall see what happens.



Take pics and share the love.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Take pics and share the love.



I'm sure he'd appreciate his picture plastered all over an anime website.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2011)

His picture is already inside a franchise


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2011)

Tell him to grow balls and let us see his face. We need a IRL Commander Sheppard photo so I can have it photoshopped with "I'm Commander Sheppard and I approve this message."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Tell him to grow balls and let us see his face. We need a IRL Commander Sheppard photo so I can have it photoshopped with "I'm Commander Sheppard and I approve this message."



If I can figure out a way to discretely snap a photo with my phone, I will. 

If I ran up to him and took a picture with my camera, I think he'd probably call campus security on me. Which could be fun, but I don't think they'd be very understanding.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 28, 2011)

Vino said:


> What's the best strategy against husks? I fucking hate them so much.



target their legs, it'll be fun especially if your vangaurd, get in their personal space with a shotgun and then.....



Jena said:


> There is a guy in my Communications class that looks _exactly_ like Mark Vanderloo/Default Shepard. This is my last semester at this school so I'm not really worried about appearances anymore. Next time I get the chance I'm going to say something to him. We shall see what happens.



You call yourself a fan? why aren't you boning him yet


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm sure he'd appreciate his picture plastered all over an anime website.



How can he be so selfish and not share is beautiful face.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena do it anyways. What's he going to do? Worst comes to worst you gotta have sex with him to chill out.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2011)

You're such a slut


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2011)

Slut..


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

I think he's a little out of my league. 

BUT! I've heard that guys like bacon and boobs, so I have a plan. On monday I'm going to wear my deep V-neck shirt that my boobs spill out of. Next, I'll take some bacon and rub it all over my boobs. Once they're nice and greasy, I'll discretely sit next to him and make "pew pew" noises (because the third thing that all men like are guns). I think this plan is foolproof. 
If all else fails I'll try leaving little dead things in his shoes. That way he'll know that I'm a good hunter.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2011)

With that plan, nothing will go wrong.  I expect to see the picture Monday.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> With that plan, nothing will go wrong.  I expect to see the picture Monday.



Seconding this.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2011)

easiest way to deal with husks?
Shockwave
aka worst biotic worst ever


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Husks? Punch 'em like a man. Till they bum you. Then the good ol' shotty, and run like hell.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think he's a little out of my league.



Your a chic right? You have boobies, USE THEM.

Use them wisely though, give them away and he won't be interested, you gotta make him work for it.


However there is the chance he may be gay, in which case, your mission just cranked up to insane. Switch your partner to Kaiden and Jacob and hope he either likes a powertop (jacob) or a cuddly bottom (you guessed it) 

Or Garrus. If I was gay I would live inside Garrus's armor pants.

Then again Garrus is an alien and being gay only applies to the same sex of the same species....


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think he's a little out of my league.
> 
> BUT! I've heard that guys like bacon and boobs, so I have a plan. On monday I'm going to wear my deep V-neck shirt that my boobs spill out of. Next, I'll take some bacon and rub it all over my boobs. Once they're nice and greasy, I'll discretely sit next to him and make "pew pew" noises (because the third thing that all men like are guns). I think this plan is foolproof.
> If all else fails I'll try leaving little dead things in his shoes. That way he'll know that I'm a good hunter.



Ask him if he has reach, because you have flexibility.


----------



## trollface (Oct 28, 2011)

Vanguard sucks  i got all the way up to lvl 4 charge and hp and i get caught all the time. It just takes too much time to charge again. And fighting bosses/scions/whatever? forget it. 

Much better to go engy and "drone spam TROLOLOLOLOL umad collectors?"


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2011)

Guys guys... a daily reminder.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I know its been a while but I request a name change of the thread; GTA V will be GOTY in 2012, not this.


kthxbai.


----------



## Wan (Oct 29, 2011)

Screw GTA V.


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)

The World said:


> Ask him if he has reach, because you have flexibility.



If I can find out a way to work this into conversation, I will. We always have to talk about communication methods or whatever. Maybe I can say something like, "I have a lot of flexibility in my conversation. Does anyone think they have good reach?" and then turn and look at him.

I've just got to figure out a way to get in a group with him again.  I didn't know he existed because he sits on the other side of the room but he had to work with our group today because his other group members were gone. I'll probably have to make sure they're out of the way first. 




Raging Bird said:


> Hey guys, I know its been a while but I request a name change of the thread; GTA V will be GOTY in 2012, not this.
> 
> 
> kthxbai.




Although I will probably be playing GTA V, sadly. I can't stay away from Rockstar.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 29, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Hey guys, I know its been a while but I request a name change of the thread; GTA V will be GOTY in 2012, not this.
> 
> 
> kthxbai.



Begging for a mass negging by everyone in this thread.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> You're such a slut



I know you are, but what am I?



The Boss said:


> Seconding this.



I knew it. I knew you are a lesbian.



Raging Bird said:


> Hey guys, I know its been a while but I request a name change of the thread; GTA V will be GOTY in 2012, not this.
> 
> 
> kthxbai.



STFU & GTFO. GTA sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

A        slut


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> A        slut



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn right I am.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sure is reverse trolling in here


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> Sure is reverse trolling in here



Sure is Zarbon in here.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Sure is Zarbon in here.



No sir, you are the Zarbon.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 29, 2011)

sure is no name change in here.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 30, 2011)

Vino said:


> No sir, you are the Zarbon.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2011)

Retarded    .


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2011)

a troll...


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 30, 2011)

I know you guys are, but what I am? (This doesn't get old for me, I'll just keep repeating it as long as you guys make posts directed at my general direction)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2011)

Retarded, and reinforcing that notion repeatedly.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 30, 2011)

oh god.. why does this face makes me laugh.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Retarded, and reinforcing that notion repeatedly.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 30, 2011)

So when are we getting more footage?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats what im wondering


----------



## The Boss (Oct 30, 2011)

Vino said:


> So when are we getting more footage?



How about right now. 

In ME3 Shepard forms a boy band to defeat the reapers. Take what you will.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 31, 2011)

I thought there was a fourth member adn they were to be called "4 Ever" and not resemble the wimpy Jonas Brothers.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 31, 2011)

But in gameplay it is only a 3 man team...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But in gameplay it is only a 3 man team...



THIS HURTS YOU.


And me


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> How about right now.
> 
> In ME3 Shepard forms a boy band to defeat the reapers. Take what you will.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2011)

Sexy, but she looks too much like a stripper and not enough like a galaxy-saving supersoldier.  Kind of like Miranda.  And the pistol isn't a Mass Effect pistol, it's the Magnum from Halo.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

SO _guuuuuuuuuuuuuys_... if you have homo lust for Kaidan... 



> *Q*: _So anything good in store for male Shep and his friendship with Kaidan? He said, I get that people are into the romance, but he was my bro, and what’s the relationship like? Have they patched things up? Are they friends? Are they rivals? Is it player directed at all?_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I don't know what this means.... 


On the plus side.. dat voice.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2011)

it means
Kaidan is a bro
Ashley is backstabbing hoe 
So i will lez out with Ashley and she can thump my femshep


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

Garrus> Kaidan

Brandon Keener> Kaidan


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2011)

stop being a douchebag, doc


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> it means
> Kaidan is a bro
> Ashley is backstabbing hoe
> So i will lez out with Ashley and she can thump my femshep


Hey Johnny, do you want to homo romance Kaidan if given the chance? I'm just wondering, because if Kaidan is a homo romance, my broShep is totally banging the shit out of him. They will have mad gay sex all day erry day. 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Garrus> Kaidan
> Brandon Keener> Kaidan


... once again my broShep is gonna have mad gay sex with Kaidan all day long. I will do it, not because I want to, but because Bioware allows me to.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Hey Johnny, do you want to homo romance Kaidan if given the chance? I'm just wondering, because if Kaidan is a homo romance, my broShep is totally banging the shit out of him. They will have mad gay sex all day erry day.



Shoko is trolling. 
I c wat u did thar 

well i do have 30 save files on my xbox
i suppose i could give doodshep X kaidan a look.
I mostly want a 3 game laira relationship, 3 game ashley relationship
2 game miranda / jack / tali
but i do have a male chaste Shepard 
and several female chaste Shepards D:


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Shoko is trolling.
> I c wat u did thar
> 
> well i do have 30 save files on my xbox
> ...



 

so if you were to be homo with one of your teammate? WHo would you pick?  

Any why so many chase play throughs?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Hey Johnny, do you want to homo romance Kaidan if given the chance? I'm just wondering, because if Kaidan is a homo romance, my broShep is totally banging the shit out of him. They will have mad gay sex all day erry day.
> 
> 
> ... once again my broShep is gonna have mad gay sex with Kaidan all day long. I will do it, not because I want to, but because Bioware allows me to.



Kaidan is sexy but his bro aura is not high enough to block brosheps penis, garrus is too bro period


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

I demand Garrus to be bi too if Kaidan is gong bi. My broshep would bang them both in one playthrough.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]

garrus and kaidan theme song !


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

That's too gay. Over the line buddy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2011)

Too gay, too lame.

//HbS


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 1, 2011)

so now ME3 is supposed to be a stand alone game?

*Spoiler*: __ 



"We want to make sure that if someone is new to the franchise they feel very comfortable playing Mass Effect 3,"


----------



## Jena (Nov 1, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> so now ME3 is supposed to be a stand alone game?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



They said the same thing when ME2 came out.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2011)

They say that about every game now a days.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

*Mass Effect Collectibles Incoming*


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> it means
> Kaidan is a bro
> Ashley is backstabbing hoe
> So i will lez out with Ashley and she can thump my femshep



I Plan to do the same with one of my fem sheps.

I'm getting all the ME collectables.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2011)

Does the Mass Effect lore support red dot laser sight?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 4, 2011)

I could care less about action mode, but story mode could be useful for just getting different endings 

RPG mode is just like ME1/ME2.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Does the Mass Effect lore support red dot laser sight?



IIRC, one of the heavy pistols in ME2 had a laser sight, so a red dot sight probably isn't out of the question.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 4, 2011)

The lasersight for the Phalanx was good for sniping. It was the only use for it since it's RoF was trash. IMO, laser sights are too gimmicky. I'd rather have ADS with scopes.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I could care less about action mode, but story mode could be useful for just getting different endings
> 
> RPG mode is just like ME1/ME2.


I just can't believe Bioware lost their balls and came out with an "action" mode... just fucking.. _WHY_. That's what made Bioware special.. they MAKE RPGS. _Heeeellllooooo_.... THE WHOLE POINT OF MASS EFFECT is to pick your own choices and MAKE your own story. This is just.. mind blogging. 

You know what, I ain't even mad. 

Thanks Goobette & Floyd. I wanted to make sure it was lore friendly before I do anything with it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

Dat blue. OMG.. Alliance.. _PLEASE._ MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 5, 2011)

Let me just say my piece about the new "gameplay modes" and then call it a night.

As a person, who had to play, extensively, through ME1 and ME2, I feel 'Story mode' and 'Action mode' are an insult to the fans. We didn't have that option back in ME1 or even ME2 when things started to get more casual. Gameplay, in all of its intesity, is part of the story too, and stripping away any part of it is stripping away the game.

Now, I'm glad they're giving us options for this, but frankly, the very idea that they would give us a visual novel paints Bioware fans in a bad light. I'm a diehard Bioware fan and I want my gameplay integrated with my action.

Don't go for the quick bucks, Bioware: be immortal. Be a classic.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

Bioware sure loves to rub salt on open wounds.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2011)

> Action Mode: automatic conversation replies. Focus on the action scenes. Basically sounds like a straightforward shooter.



Stupid idea. The whole goddamn point of Mass Effect is building your own story and making your own choices. This mode dumbs it down considerably. Might as well be playing 2001: A CoD Odyssey 



> Story Mode: Action toned down to a minimum. Lowest difficulty possibly during action parts. Main focus on the conversation replies.



Even stupider idea. No point for a whole mode when you can just adjust the difficulty and achieve the same thing. 



> RPG Mode: Mass Effect.



Only mode that should exist


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

Apparently there was a leak on Xbox with a private demo thingie. I suggest googling it if ur looking for spoilers. As for me.... Major Alenko. Do want.


----------



## Hana (Nov 5, 2011)

This link has links to the demo spoilers. Wrex and Garrus banter YESSSS~~~~~~~~~<<<<<<<<33333333333 Mordin being awesome...Liara being smexy. I NEED THIS DEMO IN MY LIFE!!!!



Have you heard the recording Raphael Sbarge did Boss? It makes me want to make a faithful Kaidan playthrough. That mans voice. <3


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2011)

People bitching about modes that don't effect them but like to bitch anyway. I love the gaming community!


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2011)

Lets not point out the dreadful direction gaming is going into and keep consuming like good kids.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

BTW I'm LOVING THE ALLIANCE NEW OUTFIT.  Can't wait to see Major Kaidan in it. 

Like I said, I'm not even mad.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2011)

Hana said:


> This link has links to the demo spoilers. Wrex and Garrus banter YESSSS~~~~~~~~~<<<<<<<<33333333333 Mordin being awesome...Liara being smexy. I NEED THIS DEMO IN MY LIFE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the recording Raphael Sbarge did Boss? It makes me want to make a faithful Kaidan playthrough. That mans voice. <3


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2011)

hohoho Cannibal


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

I am very excite.I cannot go to sleep.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


>



Wow,so you can now totally skip actually having to read and choose answers and questions when talking to NPC's..in an RPG.

BioWare's long and slow decline continues.


----------



## Hana (Nov 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wow,so you can now totally skip actually having to read and choose answers and questions when talking to NPC's..in an RPG.
> 
> BioWare's long and slow decline continues.



What is the problem? The full dialogue choice is there. It hasn't been taken away. I think it is good idea to give these kind of options to people. 

I will be full RPG mode myself though.


----------



## Alien (Nov 5, 2011)

Beta actually managed to spark my interest a bit 

Unlike the boring vids and bloated PR that Bioware keeps throwing our way


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hana said:


> What is the problem? The full dialogue choice is there. It hasn't been taken away. I think it is good idea to give these kind of options to people.
> 
> I will be full RPG mode myself though.





Why even play this game then if you are going to take that option and play it like Gears of War?

Why make this an option in an RPG when clearly people that love action games and don't like RPG's will hate it and then to top it off you cater to them.

I hate to use that term since it's demeaning and somewhat stereotypes console players,but Jesus Christ,that's a dudebro option right there.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wow,so you can now totally skip actually having to read and choose answers and questions when talking to NPC's..in an RPG.
> 
> BioWare's long and slow decline continues.





Ciupy said:


> Why even play this game then if you are going to take that option and play it like Gears of War?
> 
> Why make this an option in an RPG when clearly people that love action games and don't like RPG's will hate it and then to top it off you cater to them.
> 
> I hate to use that term since it's demeaning and somewhat stereotypes console players,but Jesus Christ,that's a dudebro option right there.



are you silly?

*this is for people who play through the game multiple times as well*
I dont want to have to see the normandy blow up 7 times just to get to the level up/character build screen
I have watched the normandy  blow up at least 32 times
and i am only counting my compelte games
not the ones i have started and not finished

why play this game like gears of war?
I dont remember Baird, Sam, Marcus, Dizzy etc being able to blow up an enemies armor by turning on the radio on their arm 
or suspending someone in midair for several seconds with their anti gravity guns that they did not have 
to be honest you cant

you cant take two 3rd person shooters and say they are the same if you skip the scenes
the gameplay is different 

and wtf u talking about
Gears 3 had awesome scenes
no point in skipping them unless you saw them already 
Why would you skip the GoW3 scenes? D:<

also for picking choices/dialogue
a few JRPGs i have played that rely on story telling and character development 
dont have dialogue choices
and they were good games :33

MagnaCarta 2

Tales of Vesperia had maybe 4-5 total choices but it was what order to do the quests and etc

some people play ME for the characters and the story
some people play ME for the mini game:  "How long can we biotic suspend that charging krogan? "


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> are you silly?
> 
> this is for people who play through the game multiple times mostly
> I dont want to have to see the normandy blow up 7 times just to get to the level up/charatcer build screen



Okay.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Okay.



you skipped most of my post >_>


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2011)

Why are people so upset? I always wanted to skip a lot of dialogue and have the action scenes longer.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought I told you scrubs that Gears of War 1 was the only good one, the other two are epic disappointments.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I thought I told you scrubs that Gears of War 1 was the only good one, the other two are epic disappointments.



Wat.
Gears 3 puts gears 1 and 2 to shame dood xD


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2011)

still plenty of time for bioware or rather EA to screw it up :33


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why are people so upset? I always wanted to skip a lot of dialogue and have the action scenes longer.



Because it trickles back to the emphasis in the gaming community that the only games people want to play are action games and that they don't like the story.

There seems to be a message in the gaming community that the story is only there to buffer between the action scenes. 

I can't speak for everyone here, but I'm very much a story and character driven gamer. I don't mind watching a cutscene a billion times. I don't mind having to grind a character before you can battle a boss. 

But, then again, I grew up on RPGs. I'm nostalgic.

It just sucks, I guess. There are so many games (especially for the xbox, which is what I play ME on) that put the action before the story or give you an option to skip past the story already. It was nice IMO to have one that forced you to deal with the story. I guess that's not a popular opinion.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 5, 2011)

anyone here got to play the leaked beta?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2011)

I would if it came out on PC....

@Jena: Well I hope the story will be better than ME2 as least.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't mind having to grind a character before you can battle a boss.



I do mind. I have a job from 9am-6pm and a boyfriend who also uses the Xbox so our single-player time in the console is limited. 

I'll finish the game normally and then might check out the rest of my alternative saves from ME2 with the Story Mode. I like to have that option.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 5, 2011)

Damnit first I'm listening to Titania Falls, then I read that my main man Urza (from Magic: the Gathering) most certainly is dead, and now I'm reminded that there's FOUR MONTHS TILL MASS EFFECT 3!!! This day couldn't get worst. Thanks Vino, you asshole


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

UNF! UNF! UNF!


----------



## DedValve (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn I wish story mode is available on ME1/2. I don't know why people are riled up, this is perfect for people whose played a billion playthroughs and just can't bring themselves to play again like me.

Now I have to make 3 playthroughs (lost my data somehow....A-FUCKING-GAIN!) 1 male paragon insane (jesus I'm gonna cry) complete, 1 female renegade (I'll just casual that shit) complete and probably another male....and probably another female but I'll just do main missions and ignore side missions on the last 2.

These new modes are pretty useless for me in the 3rd game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 5, 2011)

So... apparently, there's a difficulty mode lower than Casual called "Narrative Mode".

As you can imagine, many of the hardcore are taking this with much animosity...


----------



## Awesome (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I am going to write my ME2 review tonight. Or should I write my MGS4 review? 

Both? 

I should probably replay MGS4 before writing the review though to see if I can find any kind of flaw with the game


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2011)

^ write all the reviews. 

I don't know this feel but I really like James Vegas in game model and voice. All of my want. I also want him to be bi romance. Gonna romance him so hard with my broshep.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2011)

I want Johnny Vegas model/voice.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

*Link Removed*

Still not a 10/10. 

Hopefully Mass Effect 3 will be that perfect game I'm searching for.


----------



## Heihachi (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure if this has been shown already, but in spite of recent events, I bring you....Chippendale Turians.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FTKnS4e-hU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

And there's the review for those without Word.


----------



## Wan (Nov 6, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> Not sure if this has been shown already, but in spite of recent events, I bring you....Chippendale Turians.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FTKnS4e-hU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



"You know me, I always like to savor the last shot before popping out the heat sink."

MY EARS


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I want Johnny Vegas model/voice.



sOAP mACtAVISH :3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 6, 2011)

4 months for bioware to fuck up me3 more


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2011)

Rios said:


> Lets not point out the dreadful direction gaming is going into and keep consuming like good kids.



It's not going in any direction, it's giving you more options. You don't wanna see that, that's all you 



Ciupy said:


> Why even play this game then if you are going to take that option and play it like Gears of War?
> 
> Why make this an option in an RPG when clearly people that love action games and don't like RPG's will hate it and then to top it off you cater to them.
> 
> I hate to use that term since it's demeaning and somewhat stereotypes console players,but Jesus Christ,that's a dudebro option right there.



Cause some people just wanna blaze through the convo section. What the fuck does it matter, it's not something you HAVE to play. You still have the same exact option of playing the game regularly. It does not effect you. So why bitch about it?


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> 4 months for bioware to fuck up me3 more


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mass Effect 2 Review_ 



*Story:* 10/10

Mass Effect 2’s story is the pinnacle of Bioware story telling, in my opinion. No, it is not as “epic” as the story of DA: O and it not as focused as the story of Mass Effect 1, but instead has a great mixture of everything. The main plot focuses on stopping the Collector threat and their attacks on humanity by creating the best crew possible and gaining the loyalty of them. You will be going across the whole galaxy with the goal of gaining these people for this suicide mission against the Collectors. Instead of being like Mass Effect 1 where you are focused on one thing throughout the whole game, in this game you are focused on gaining the best of the best and handling any obstacle that comes in between. I think that this format worked better than the first because it was able to touch on a much wider variety of plot lines and the overall presentation of the story was much better. 

Characters in this game are very much improved compared to the first game. In this game, you have a much larger squad, but instead of losing quality of character with more squad mates, you are actually given better characters than the first (for the most part.) You have roughly 10 squad mates or 12 if you count DLC characters. Two of these squad mates are from Mass Effect 1 while the rest are new characters. Each of these characters has a mission dedicated to their own plot line and this really fleshed out their characters in comparison to Mass Effect 1. You will learn about their history, what they have done and have been through, and you will feel for them as a character. The missions dedicated to them had their own fantastic story and are really well written. I felt attached to just about everyone in Mass Effect 2 except for Samara, who, being a Justicar, has an absolutely terrible personality. However, this is not a fault of the developers. They purposefully made Samara have no personality because she was a representation of a Justicar – almost a lifeless being with no personality except for the desire to complete mission. There really are no faults in character development, and this game has a ton of it. On top of this, you can choose how their character development unfolds. Will Garrus get his revenge or will he learn to forgive and put his past behind him? Will Mordin finally realize what he actually did to the Krogan’s, or will he feel completely justified in his actions? You can choose how these characters evolve and it was awesome seeing them evolve in the way you see fit. This game had the best characters, and character development, in any Bioware game, and in most games I have played. Bioware did a fantastic job with characters in this game and I hope they do the same for Mass Effect 3. 

The main plot line in Mass Effect 2 is done just as good as the characters in this game. You will meet a wide variety of people, choose how the story unfolds, and set the stage for Mass Effect 3. I have absolutely no complaints with the story and the presentation of it is much more epic than Mass Effect 1’s. Focusing on one thing throughout the story and having a love interest with Kaidan does not make it better. It is kind of disappointing I could not kill him in this game after I killed Ashley in the first game. It is such a shame. I guess that is one thing to look forward to in defending against attack of the Reapers in Mass Effect 3.


*Gameplay:* 9/10

Mass Effect 2 mixes RPG and shooting mechanics like the first game does, but vastly improves upon it. Instead of being clunky, unresponsive, and a chore, this game is actually fun. Instead of having a large inventory filled with tons of unnecessary shit that is hard to manage, many stats, and a wide variety of weapons that are largely clones of each other with different stats, you are given a much more efficient, streamlined user interface and stat system. 

The inventory is completely gone and is replaced with a load-out interface before you land on a planet. There are also a lot less items in this game compared to the first, which is actually a lot better. Instead of having guns with different stats, you now have guns that handle completely differently and are used for different types of scenarios. There’s a lot less armor too, and it only has minimal effects on your stats. Stats are also handled much differently in this game. Most of your stats will be managed through upgrades that are upgradable through materials and your abilities will be based on your level and what skill points you put into them. This is very different from the Mass Effect 1 system where you put a skill point into something to only increase it a little bit to increase various stats and weapon proficiencies. 

The stats you upgrade are your abilities, which differ depending on which class you are using. Each class has roughly two different playstyles that the abilities lean to, which adds variety to the class you are using. A sentinel can use cover to his advantage while gunning everything down or you he can use his defenses to his advantage while getting up close and personal. This was a good addition to mix up the stats and not keep every playthrough the same. The abilities you use are really helpful as well, just like in Mass Effect 1. They are not as hax as Mass Effect 1’s ability stacking shenanigans, but they are helpful and versatile. The abilities work different from ME1, but it adds balance to the game. Warp is mainly used for raw damage now while the old warp from ME1 was replaced with a bonus power. Things like singularity and other hax abilities were tuned down a bit too, which was a great idea to implement. Instead of having different ammo types the game gives you powers that change your ammo, which is much more useful than switching ammo using the inventory. The game also implemented new powers and other bonus powers which can be used for every class, but you can only have one of them.  While this is less “RPG” than Mass Effect 1, this system works much better. It is much more fun to use and get into than the excessive bullshit ME1 had. 

The actual combat in this game has been changed quite a lot compared to Mass Effect 1. You want to know something else? It is not a clunky mess! The shooting mechanics in this game are work very well compared to Mass Effect 1. There is no more infinite ammo; instead there are thermal clips that are used like ammo. The clips are universal though, and work for every gun. No need to find different ammo for each gun. There are guns with full auto, burst shots, and single shots unlike the first game. Each gun in this game handles differently compared to another. Also, instead of having a lousy accuracy spec, the accuracy you have is based primarily on the gun you are using. If you are using an SMG, it is going to be a lot less accurate than a pistol when you are completely firing unless you are using the Locust, the DLC gun. This makes gunfights a lot smoother. Your accuracy is based on your skill, not your specs anymore, which makes gunfights a lot more fun. The cover system is completely refined. To hide behind cover completely, all you have to do is press a button and you are behind cover ready to shoot. It actually protects you well too, and I have no complaints with how well the cover system works. You are going to be using a lot and to your advantage throughout the whole game. Bioware did a good job refining the cover system in this game. However… the cover system is too useful in the sense that no matter what you do on every playthrough, you are going to be using the cover system a lot. Not only that, but it is necessary to stay alive. Unless you are a pro sentinel who has abilities to go fuck all in the middle of an open field with noworries on his face as his shields paralyze enemies, you are going to die. While each class can play different, you are always going to be hiding behind covers shooting a pistol – the whole godammned game. This will remain stagnant and is an annoyance of mine since no matter what playstyle you choose, you are going to be hiding behind cover like a pussy a lot of the time. Bioware even saw this issue and has plans to fix it in Mass Effect 3. 

Conversations, while having to do with story, fit into the gameplay section. The story and gameplay often go together in a sense for Bioware games. A lot of side quests and missions use conversations as a medium of gameplay instead of just straight combat, and makes the gameplay a lot better because it. During a conversation, you can choose what to say or what you want to do. For the most part, this works very well. You have a multitude of choices to choose from and it changes your story depending on those choices. Not only does it change this story, but it also changes the story for the next game in the series. With choice stacking from every game, no story will be the same for each player. This is a fantastic choice. My only complaint with this is that the Mass Effect series choices are too black and white. There is no gray area, and it is this gray area that I like. I do not want just straight black and white; I like having one giant gray area to choose from. It is too one sided in this game. You are either evil or good. There is no in between, really. 

Overall, the gameplay in Mass Effect 2 is improved a lot compared to Mass Effect 1, but flaws with an overused cover system and black and white conversation choices holds this game back from being a perfect game.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Review Continued_ 



*Presentation:* 10/10

This game looks amazing. The character models are amazingly detailed, the art design is fan-fucking-tastic, and the game is a blast just to look at. The textures are high resolution, the design of each planet is mostly different with only a few things repeating, and the atmosphere works great. The music score in this game is largely based on ambiance, which is used to improve the atmosphere. While the soundtrack was good, nothing really stood out other than the ending theme and the opening theme. While it was forgettable to me, the soundtrack definitely did its job during the game. It was not bad, it just was not memorable.

I have no complaints with the presentation. There was nothing wrong in the graphics, the soundtrack, or framerate. A completely amazing looking game with a kickass art design with tons of detail implemented. The only possible complaint with this game is that it reuses certain objects in every world, but when I remember looking out into space when the Normandy was being attacked and seeing all of these other amazing things throughout the game, I cannot justify not giving this game a 10/10 for presentation.


*Final:* 9.7/10


*Enjoyment:* 10/10

I love Mass Effect 2, and I am sure you in the Gaming Department know this. I am a huge fan of the Mass Effect series and would love it if this game could get a 10/10 for me. Sadly, it cannot. Flaws in the gameplay hold this game back from being perfect, but I can say without hesitation, this is one of my favorite games of all time – if not my favorite of all time. This game was pretty much perfect for me and my only personal complaint is that the game could use more gray areas for the story. I have hopes that Mass Effect 3 will fix this and truly be the first game I give a 10/10, but one can only hope.


*Story:*

+Characters
+Awesome plot
+Variety of theme and plots
+Good story for characters
+Dialog


*Gameplay:*

+Streamlined RPG mechanics
+No more shitty inventory system
+Shooting mechanics
+Ability system
+FUN
-Cover system is overused way too much
-Black and white choices for conversations


*Presentation:*

+Character models
+DAT ART DESIGN
+Textures
+Fuck yea, presentation
+Music


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2011)

Hoooo boy after the cover system in GTA IV everything else feels so good.


----------



## Wan (Nov 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wow,so you can now totally skip actually having to read and choose answers and questions when talking to NPC's..in an RPG.
> 
> BioWare's long and slow decline continues.



Y'know, I don't see this as a huge problem either.  I can't fathom _why_ someone would just want to play Action Mode, but as long as Story Mode/RPG mode are there it won't affect me.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait, what if you actually want to try another style of annihilating your enemies without bothering with the story you already went through? Sometimes I just fast click through everything because I dont care, I just want to test my team build in action. I can actually see the merit in the first mode unlike the so called "story mode" . Turning a game into an interactive movie is dreadful.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 6, 2011)

GTA is still very downhill.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

No need to bitch about that action. All that means is that Bioware is catering more to pure shooting fans to gain a wider audience. 

This will in no way affect how the game plays or how well it is going to be. I'm sure none of you are going to use it and implementing that feature should take almost no development time.

So stop bitching. It's just for fans of different genres.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2011)

What I'm bitching about is why is Bioware catering to the shooter fans when they're best known for their stories and RPG-ness. So what if a shooter person doesn't like their games. So fucking what. Why must Bioware cater to them. I mean, I know why, _money_ of course. It's just shallow. It makes me sick that Bioware has fallen this low. The whole, "If you don't like action mode, don't play it." argument is not even what this is about. I used to think Bioware was this great company that did it's own thing and put their heart and soul into every game, and you bet your ass that was reflected in their games. Now, it's just... I don't know. It seems like the heart and soul of what they were is slowly deteriorating. It just makes me sad. That is all.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

- did not read thread -

I was sincerely hoping those were Ash's civvies.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

Because adding in a feature that a teenage programmer could do in minutes is definitely them stooping so low. 

Gotcha.

It was most likely EA who pushed them to do it anyway, not Bioware themselves.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

I blame EA for anything shit that's added to the game. Beyond some hamfisted scenes (I'm sure you arseholes have already watched the hour-long demo campaigns) and the single shitty redesign, I haven't seen what there is to bitch about.

edit: Outside Vega looking like a feral gorilla.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2011)

^ I like how Vegas looks and sound. I also love it how he follows Shepard and Anderson like a little puppy. :33



Awesome said:


> Because adding in a feature that a teenage programmer could do in minutes is definitely them stooping so low.
> 
> Gotcha.



I don't think you understood what I meant. 

Anyways, looking forward to the game, 4 months.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm attempting to keep an open mind (his personality doesn't seem too bad), but looking at him pisses me off. Apparently he escaped before the reapers tentacle raped the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Hana (Nov 6, 2011)

*Rant Incoming:*

GODDAMMIT! Russian hackers got the entire plot, and I read it. Dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit! WHY WHY WHY WHY? I just thought it was info about the demo. It was the entire fucking plot!!!!!!!! ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

I am not going to post links or talk about any of it, but I just wanted to warn you guys that it is out there. Even if some of the information is outdated, some of it is probably still in the final cut of the game.



That's it no more ME3 for me until the demo is released. COME ON SKYRIM!


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol owned


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2011)

Hana said:


> *Rant Incoming:*
> 
> GODDAMMIT! Russian hackers got the entire plot, and I read it. Dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit! WHY WHY WHY WHY? I just thought it was info about the demo. It was the entire fucking plot!!!!!!!! ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2011)

*Circe* - I hope his personality is very fluffy...  That would be so awesome. 

*Hana* - That sucks. I hope I wont run into it. 4 months.. I can make it.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

Why did you tell me this Hana? Now I must know 

Begging for a neggin


----------



## Hana (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Why did you tell me this Hana? Now I must know
> 
> Begging for a neggin



Somebody would have found the information eventually on here. I just happened to stumble on it first.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

And now I know why TIM is "helping" the Reapers.

All within a minute of reading. 

Dangerous shit, that leak was.

And I couldn't tempt myself, so I went back to read a few more lines. First line I decide to read has a massive spoiler. Damn.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

Some arsehole friend of mine just spoilt me. He told me that it was his "theory." 

What a goddamn fucking cunt. 

edit - 

*Boss:* I'm guessing it will be (at least toward Shep) judging from the demo campaign and _Conviction_. He seems like Conrad Verner if Verner were a wild silverback and not an ineffectual cuckold.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2011)

Erry body getting spoiled.... shit I'm scared to even go on Tumblr. 

But have some Garrus fanart! :WOW


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

There's some twists and turns and unavoidable deaths. It's a shame I read a whole 10 lines 

I was just a few lines down from figuring out how to stop the Reapers. I'm lucky I didn't read that.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

I swear to god.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2011)

Shit man, I better stop reading this thread. Some of you might be tempted to do it.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd never do that. I'm already pissed as fuck as is.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea, I would never do that. It sucks that I even went out of my way to read some of it.


----------



## Wan (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh kay.  So far I've avoided spoilers from the leaked beta.  I'm afraid I'll have to stop frequenting this thread to maintain that.  

There were two spoilers I got leading up to Mass Effect 2 that I HATED:

First, an IGN preview spoiled that the Normandy SR-1 gets blown up in the first 10 minutes of the game.  I mean, the launch trailer gives away that the Normandy does indeed get destroyed, but it doesn't give away that that's the opening sequence of the game.  And it was literally the _first line_ of the preview.  No warning.

Secondly, I got spoiled that the final boss in ME2 was a human-reaper larva by reading the Collector's Edition artbook. 

I want no such spoilers this time around (though arguably knowing that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



earth gets attacked in the first few moments of the game


 is just as bad as knowing when the SR-1 gets ganked).  So I bid thee farewell, fellow gamers.  I shall reunite with you in March.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2011)

Those opening spoilers are honestly nothing in comparison. I now know the origin of the reapers and the fate of all the main squadmates.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh shit. I really do not want to know the origin of the Reapers. That would ruin the whole game for me.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 7, 2011)

If this ever gets spoiled for me....


----------



## Bluth (Nov 7, 2011)

Let me simply ask this, does the story look good, and does it seem somewhat believable?


----------



## Bonney (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard of those things from the spoiler from my friend. Either way some of them I hate. I'll have to wait on seeing the game itself before I get discouraged though.


----------



## Circe (Nov 7, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Let me simply ask this, does the story look good, and does it seem somewhat believable?


It's believable, but considering how huge a series of twists the reveals are, they will have to be handled well as to not seem like arsepull. 

...Amongst other things.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope the origins of the reapers isn't disappointing. Also I'm hoping that we don't get any major decisions from earlier games turning out to be useless.



System said:


> I heard of those things from the spoiler from my friend. Either way some of them I hate. I'll have to wait on seeing the game itself before I get *discouraged* though.



So I take it what you heard wasn't very good?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

From what I have read, these are the twists they have been saving for this game. They won't be asspulls. There will be many unexpected things though, and you're not going to get a standard kill reapers / help reapers scenario either. Much better endings.

Some of the things I read really makes me want to get the game.


----------



## Circe (Nov 7, 2011)

They're definitely not arsepulls, but they could feel like they are if the writing's bad. I doubt that's going to be the case, though. For all BioWare's recent shitty pandering, the story hasn't suffered much.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 7, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> I hope the origins of the reapers isn't disappointing. Also I'm hoping that we don't get any major decisions from earlier games turning out to be useless.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it what you heard wasn't very good?



Some should work, if it was written right. Some things though I didn't like, including choice based things. One major choice gets glazed over lets just say. I can't really tell you without spoiling so I won't even mention what.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Circe* - I hope his personality is very fluffy...  That would be so awesome.
> 
> *Hana* - That sucks. I hope I wont run into it. 4 months.. I can make it.



The boss corpsing?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2011)

Dammit. I'll have to stop reading.  I don't want to find that a troll posted the plot in here and spoil me the whole game.  Good bye guys. Keep the love for Kaidan and Garrus strong.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread should have been kept locked until release day.


luckily for me I don't check on this thread often.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 7, 2011)

Still want a link to the "Spoilers"


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

Bioware sent neoGAF a cease and desist order over the ME3 spoilers so they're definitely true.


----------



## SilverBaller (Nov 7, 2011)

If the spoilers were true... Then i'm not wasting my money on this game. Bioware fire your shitty writers please.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 7, 2011)

Didn't read the spoilers; never will.
Some Bioware hater might be making them up for all we know, so I'm not even going to indulge this.

Be patient, guys. 4 months will fly by before you know it.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 7, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Didn't read the spoilers; never will.
> Some Bioware hater might be making them up for all we know, so I'm not even going to indulge this.
> 
> Be patient, guys. 4 months will fly by before you know it.



Cease and desist orders and the people over at the company saying that a few things have changed but recommending to not read it unless people want to get spoiled. I think they are real.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bioware sent neoGAF a cease and desist order over the ME3 spoilers so they're definitely true.



Damn. I wonder who got a hold of the plot info anyways. Kinda sucks that it got leak. I'm still staying away from it. :/  The only way for me to be satisfied and happy is to experience it first hand with my canon Shepard. Nothing else will do. So I'll wait. The last 4 months wait is nothing compare to the initial wait.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

There are still a lot of questions to be asked.

I can't wait for this one dialog option though. They are setting themselves up to put it in. Fantasy becomes reality.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

I started up a new playthrough of Mass Effect 2. Renegade 

3 choices: Engineer, Soldier, or Vanguard. Which should I go for


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Engineer or Vanguard. What is your play style like?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't really have a set playstyle. I just want to do whatever I want. Vanguard gives me that freedom but it seems a bit repetitive to me.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Well Engineers can incinerate and freeze things while also summoning their own pet robot.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

I decided upon Vanguard.

I seem to disregard opinions


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Not really since I posted Vanguard as one of my options. If you really did disregard my opinion then you would have picked Soldier.


----------



## Circe (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There are still a lot of questions to be asked.
> 
> I can't wait for this one dialog option though. They are setting themselves up to put it in. Fantasy becomes reality.


In response to your PM, I really want to see what happens if you choose the evil option. 


What a dick move. 

edit: Always end up choosing vanguard, personally. The first time I fought Vasir, I nearly shat myself because I thought she'd unleashed the fury of nine Dragonball Z hells upon my squad. Then I remembered I could do the same thing. 

Commence four-minute rape sequence.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

I would choose the evil option if they put that dialog choice in though. No exceptions. Every playthrough.

You know you want it 

Bioware hinting at ME3's ending in previous games?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

... Someone(s) at Microsoft are going to get pink slipped over this clusterfucktastery.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 8, 2011)

I just read the spoiler, wow? The VS was thick headed.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 8, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> If the spoilers were true... Then i'm not wasting my money on this game. Bioware fire your shitty writers please.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 8, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> I just read the spoiler, wow? The VS was thick headed.



ugh, all these sort of spoilers.  It's almost as bad as actually seeing the spoiler itself.  

After browsing some other forums there seems to be a bit of split in terms of the quality of the spoiler script.  Some think it has a lot of promise, others are talking about how much Bioware sucks and that they have sold their soul.  

Personally I'm not that worried, I've never come across a Bioware game where I didn't like the story.  Perhaps I'm easily entertained, but I think it's also a case of some people simply disagreeing with where the story goes.  Like they have in their head the perfect conclusion to the story, but then they find out that it's not going to be exactly how they envisioned it.  

If you think about it, in this generation there haven't really been that many RPGs with great stories.  I would guess that people would argue The Witcher 2 and Deus Ex are better, maybe Dragon Age but really I think it's as much those games being more hardcore RPGs that make people enjoy the story more, simply because it fits into what they expect from a RPG.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

The script isn't bad at all. People seem to forget that it is only the raw details of the story and doesn't even consider all of the options.

I don't even see how they could be mad at it.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 8, 2011)

It has been requested that I post this here.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to say I'm quite interested to see what the voice for Vega sounds like, I heard that in the demo it was a fill in voice by Mark Meer.  I think I would laugh and cry if he had a Jersey accent.

Also people cry about the script because they've been crying since ME2 came out due to it no longer being what they specifically wanted.  There's a fairly large very vocal minority that are dead set on hating the game even if it scores a 10 out of 10 and is one of the greatest games in history, there's the perception that Bioware has sold out completely, and that they no longer care about their loyal customers.  

While I agree that Bioware could do with a little more pandering to their loyal fanbase, they also need to expand as well.  I'm not totally against some of the PR moves that they have done, or the action mode/story mode/RPG mode stuff, it's understandable that they would try to market the game as a third person shooter, but it's also fairly obvious from everything that has been revealed that the RPG mechanics have been ramped up.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 8, 2011)

Someone send me the spoilers in a PM.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

... Bioware's Kernel is cooked... Noone wants to play a game they've all ready read about before it launches in Spring 12'. For the 1st time ever Microsoft did something right...

I wonder how much the script leaks will cost them at Launch day as everyone knows how the series will end now.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

Most people haven't read it, and the ones that did will still buy it.


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

"Oh no, I read script, WILL NOT BUY GAME."

People are morons.

Ashley is still a cunt.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2011)

Someone PM me dem spoilers please


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2011)

Pm me the spoilers :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 8, 2011)

Need dem spoilers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm still getting it 4 my 360 but having read the spoilers its like going to a midnight screening of a film that instead of beeing run 8 hours later 4 everyone is pushed back 4 months...


----------



## Bluth (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm surprised this many people want the spoilers, I haven't been able to avoid a couple due to assholes on other forums, but I would like to be in suspense just a little.  

And how is this a good thing that Microsoft has done?  Seems like a pretty shitty thing to do to a franchise that is putting out what may be the most anticipated game as of now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 8, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I'm surprised this many people want the spoilers, I haven't been able to avoid a couple due to assholes on other forums, but I would like to be in suspense just a little.
> 
> And how is this a good thing that Microsoft has done?  Seems like a pretty shitty thing to do to a franchise that is putting out what may be the most anticipated game as of now.



Maybe its just me, but spoilers actually make me anticipate the final product even more. It's like "Alright, so this happens? Wow, I can't wait to see how that looks on my TV", because there's only so much words can convey. 

Or maybe I'm just insane. I'm down with either.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2011)

Im going to be disappointed


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

Last I checked, you do more than watch a game (unless you're playing Heavy Rain)... so the movie comparison is bollocks.


----------



## trollface (Nov 8, 2011)

pm spoilers plz?


----------



## Hana (Nov 8, 2011)

Bluth said:


> And how is this a good thing that Microsoft has done?  Seems like a pretty shitty thing to do to a franchise that is putting out what may be the most anticipated game as of now.



At first the demo beta generated a lot of positive buzz. It looked really good despite being so....beta. Dat music.  Minus anything else, I know I want the OST when it becomes available. 

With the rough draft script spoilers....not so much. Bad Microsoft. Bad.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 8, 2011)

You guys should enter BSN the shitstorm is halarious.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 8, 2011)

THEM SPOILERS YOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2011)

GIMME THE SPOILERS


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 9, 2011)

aw what the hell. can any kind soul hit me up with them spoilers as well?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Could someone PM me the spoilers as well?


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

If someone wants me to, I can post it here in mega spoiler tags.

LOL at this plot though. Wow...so...meh....

GOTY 2012 it will not be.


----------



## Hana (Nov 9, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> You guys should enter BSN the shitstorm is halarious.



The people over there are bat-shit crazy. Every detail that doesn't coincide with their "canon" sets them off. It is a fucking beta draft script with no context. Some of the spoilers even contradict each other. While I believe some of it will make it in to the final product, it has already been proven that some of that stuff has changed. 

I hate BSN.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> If someone wants me to, I can post it here in mega spoiler tags.
> 
> LOL at this plot though. Wow...so...meh....
> 
> GOTY 2012 it will not be.



Please post it.


I am highly interested I must admit..


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Too much shit to actually post so I only provided link. 

This is a major fuck up on Microsoft's part.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh god! do I want to, do I not want to!  

It's so much easier when you don't have the spoilers right in front of you.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2011)

too much out of context to understand what's going on

i only read a small piece and without context those spoilers are pretty useless


----------



## Bluth (Nov 9, 2011)

I broke down, I gave in.  I didn't read it all, but what I did read seemed like it could be very good, but like others have said you don't really understand the order of how things go, as well as seeing it in context of how the roles are played, the visuals, music, etc.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

CONFIRMED.

GTA V > ME3 


I told you so.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> CONFIRMED.
> 
> GTA V > ME3
> 
> ...



actually the GTA series barring SA has been complete utter tripe
SA is the only good one

by the bay Saints Row series > GTA series


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> CONFIRMED.
> 
> GTA V > ME3
> 
> ...



I think it's a little early to be saying that 
Even with whatever spoilers it's difficult to tell whether or not a game will be good. Think about something like the Sims that sounds incredibly stupid and boring on paper but is somehow entertaining.

/desperately clinging to optimistic hope


----------



## Bluth (Nov 9, 2011)

I think it's going to come down to ME3 and Bioshock: Infinite.  GTA is nice, but I really don't see what everybody is so upset about with the plot spoilers, it seems to me like you go to a lot of places, you make some critical decisions that will have a significant impact on the course of the universe, there will be epic moments that seem like they will have to be seen to be believed.  Everything that I expect.  Some of the decisions from the first two games may be a bit de-emphasized but most are not THAT de-emphasized, it seems like people are moaning because it doesn't fit into what they thought was going to happen.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Muk said:


> too much out of context to understand what's going on
> 
> i only read a small piece and without context those spoilers are pretty useless



It is basically my opinion as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2011)

read all the spoilers

gotta say
either they forgot about the gameplay they showed at E3 and various conventions
and vigil in ME1

or they are close to truth or troll spoilers


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IIRC we can now have relationships with the Reapers.


Can't wait to get me Shepard sum reaper .




Careful.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> read all the spoilers
> 
> gotta say
> either they forgot about the gameplay they showed at E3 and various conventions
> ...



Considering how Microsoft (lol at a cease and desist letter to EvilLore from NeoGaf) and Bioware is acting, this is the real deal.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Considering how Microsoft (lol at a cease and desist letter to EvilLore from NeoGaf) and Bioware is acting, this is the real deal.



I expect some of it to be true, I'm sure there a bit that has been changed, it's more about how much of it is true than if any.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I expect some of it to be true, I'm sure there a bit that has been changed, it's more about how much of it is true than if any.



Oh, I bet they will change something. Its like with movies, when the ending gets leaked before brought to theaters, they redo it. However, its a bit much to change too much. Missions, enemies, weapons, endings, key dialog points in the game, all of it spoiled. Its not even hard to understand the context of it as the lines constantly refer to which person they are speaking to and vice versa.

I don't think fans will care for what happens to Ashley or Kaiden though. Shit was funny to me.


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

This has nothing to do with our current conversation, but your sig is almost exactly the process I go through every time I try to do something new with/install electronics.
I say "almost" because she's missing the step where she becomes enraged, screams profanities, and starts hitting things.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a better spoiler link.





Raging Bird said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah lol the PERFECT ending is Shep being one with the reaper


----------



## Velocity (Nov 9, 2011)

If you're going to discuss spoilers, please use the spoiler tags. A lot of people won't want to be spoiled. I sure don't, even if I end up being spoiled anyway 'cause I have to spoiler tag stuff.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2011)

So many spoiler tags...I'm afraid to open any of them.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> So many spoiler tags...I'm afraid to open any of them.



Do yourself a favor and don't open them.


----------



## Hana (Nov 9, 2011)

So something else...anywho I bought the London Philharmonic Orchestra's "Greatest Video Game Music" album this week. Their rendition of Mass Effect 2's Suicide Mission is lovely. I also recommend listening to the Elder Scroll Oblivion theme and the I don't know why it's considered to be a greatest hit Angry Bird's theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QArn6cAkskM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to go play DA: O and be the biggest dick possible.

No "evil" or "good" side. I just want to be a complete dick. I want to fuck everyone over. No exceptions. How will I go about doing this?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

Murder everyone in sight.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 9, 2011)

Sadly that's not possible in Bioware games. I'm going to do that in Skyrim though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm going to go play DA: O and be the biggest dick possible.
> 
> No "evil" or "good" side. I just want to be a complete dick. I want to fuck everyone over. No exceptions. How will I go about doing this?



Which origin are you going for?

Any case, outside of the origin stories:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ostagar*

- Kill Dog (unless you're a human noble)
- Kill the deserter to take his key (though if you have RtO, you can skip this and get the chest when you go through there, and get much better items)
- Kill the elven messenger

*Lothering*

- Side with the merchant (optionally kill him)
- Tell the little boy to buzz off
- Kill the bandits (or run them off, never chose the option to have them follow you)
- Tell the elven family to buzz off
- Shame the crazy Chasind dude and tell the villagers they have no hope

*Circle of Magi*

- Side with the Templars (either by letting the First Enchanter die, or persuading Greagoir that shutting down the Circle is the best idea)
- Or, if you side with the mages and agree to smuggle lyrium while down in Orzammar, you can extort money from the mage you do business with
- Either allow the templar to be with the demon, or disrupt his happiness and kill him (which one is a more dickish move depends on the person really)

*Redcliffe*

- Leave the village to its own devices

But if you do decide to help them...

- Talk to the blacksmith, and either kill him, or agree to look for his daughter. After you storm the castle, tell him you haven't found his daughter. The blacksmith hangs himself
- Kill Dwyn
- Look for Bevin, persuade him to give up the whereabouts of his sword, and then never pay them back for it. 
- Lie to Ser Perth about the nature of his amulets

In either case:

- Kill Connor

*Brecilian Forest*

- Kill the Grand Oak Tree
- Side with the werewolves and wipe out Zathrian and his clan
OR
- Agree to parley and talk to Zathrian, but then double-cross the werewolves and wipe them out with his help (optionally backstabbing Zathrian in the process)

*Orzammar*

- Side with Harrowmont, as under his rule, Orzammar slowly declines into nothing
- Convince Zerlinda to abandon her child in the Deep Roads
- Tell Filda that Ruck was crazy and was put out of his misery (or lie to her after finding Ruck)
- resign your child to a life of a casteless (Dwarven Noble origin only, and if you slept with Mardy only)
- Sell the rare shaperate tome to Jertin
- Reject Dagna's offer to take her to the Circle*
- Reject Brother Burka's offer to build a chantry in Orzammar*
- Preserve the Anvil of the Void

* In the long term (ie the epilogue), doing either of these actions (sending Dagna to the Circle OR setting up a Chantry in Orzammar) will lead the Divine to contemplate an Exalted March upon Orzammar. So if you truly want to be a dick while in Orzammar, complete those quests faithfully. 

*Urn of Sacred Ashes*

- Defile the Urn (optionally killing Kolgrim afterwards)
OR
- if you preserved the urn, kill Brother Genetivi

*The Landsmeet*

- Kill Rexel
- Take Vaughan's money and either kill him or leave him in there
- Kill Ser Cauthrien
- Accept the Tevinter blood mage's offer to give you more health (sacrificing the elvish slaves)
- Spare Loghain, side with Anora, and have Alistar executed

*Final Battle*

- Have Loghain sacrifice himself to the Archdemon
OR
- if you have awakenings, use Morrigan's ritual. Loghain will be transferred to the Grey Wardens in Orlais

---

the following below is dlc shit, ignore if you don't have them. I left out awakening since I haven't played through it all the way

*Stone Prisoner*

- allow the demon to possess Amalia

*Warden's Keep*

- Side with Sophia, ask her to sweeten the deal, kill Avernus and then kill Sophia after she's done sealing the Veil

*Return to Ostagar*

- Leave Cailan's body for the darkspawn

Never played Golems or Witch Hunt so can't help you there, same with Awakenings.




put it in spoiler tags _just_ in case


----------



## trollface (Nov 9, 2011)

Read spoilers. Man, thats just too bad about Kadian. Not even a chance for a romance or anything...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Which origin are you going for?
> 
> Any case, outside of the origin stories:
> 
> ...


Oh my God, they're all terrible but these ones especially


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2011)

wow

of my top 6 characters
3 are not in the game at all [spoiler wise]
and 2 die

my top six in no order are:
Mordin
Garrus
Legion
Samara 
Miranda
Tali

have fun
out of those six half dont appear and 2 die


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> wow
> 
> of my top 6 characters
> 3 are not in the game at all [spoiler wise]
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Legion dies. I haven't read the rest yet.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Legion dies. I haven't read the rest yet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Legion is my favorite character in the ME series


----------



## Circe (Nov 9, 2011)

>Open thread
>People wilfully spoiling themselves

What the fuck is wrong with you people.


----------



## Circe (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm going to go play DA: O and be the biggest dick possible.
> 
> No "evil" or "good" side. I just want to be a complete dick. I want to fuck everyone over. No exceptions. How will I go about doing this?


Dat murderknife.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2011)

>open thread
>still spoiler talk

NOPE NOPE NOPE

But guys, check this out.


----------



## Circe (Nov 9, 2011)

Reminds me of the Shepard VI. Pity that didn't show up in-game.


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0zysleRQ0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Legion is my favorite character in the ME series






Circe said:


> >Open thread
> >People wilfully spoiling themselves
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people.



I'm not into this series like that so ME spoilers doesn't bother me in the slightest. I care so little about these spoilers that I'm actually forgetting about them as I read...literally.


----------



## Hana (Nov 10, 2011)

That is pretty awesome. Aw man if I had the money.....the things I would make that man say.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course Esura doesn't care. No one has rainbow colored hair or massive weapons shaped like penis keys.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 10, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 10, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Which origin are you going for?
> 
> Any case, outside of the origin stories:
> 
> ...



One more thing I just remembered regarding Redcliffe (origin specific however)


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you're a Mage Warden, you can enter the Fade (either through blood magic via Jowan or through the Circle if you saved it) and when you reach the demon, you can make a deal with it in exchange for control of Connor.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Of course Esura doesn't care. No one has rainbow colored hair or massive weapons shaped like penis keys.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2011)

i am not reading any more of those spoilers


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I'm just going to stay away from this thread until March.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 10, 2011)

Them spoilers ain't real but we be sending cease & decist letters cause they are real?

BIOFAIL we are onto you!!


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Them spoilers ain't real but we be sending cease & decist letters cause they are real?
> 
> BIOFAIL we are onto you!!


Although I don't really care for Bioware much, they didn't send the C&D letters, Microsoft did so all blame should go to Microsoft.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think I'm just going to stay away from this thread until March.



Just....don't click on any spoiler tags dude. 


I am enjoying this.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 12, 2011)

Damnit what did I miss?


----------



## Wan (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just....don't click on any spoiler tags dude.
> 
> 
> I am enjoying this.



You never know when some douchebag is going to post the spoilers outside of tags.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mfw this thread is suddenly empty


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 12, 2011)

The threat of spoilers scared them all away.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm such an idiot for selling Mass effect one back...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys guys guys!!!


everyone 

dies


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Guys guys guys!!!
> 
> 
> everyone
> ...


----------



## DeLarge (Nov 12, 2011)

All i want to know is...who are the permanent squadmates ? I would like to know this, and this only 

Pls anyone ???


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Guys guys guys!!!
> 
> 
> everyone
> ...



this is true to everyone except shepard and the teammates that dont appear in the game


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 13, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> All i want to know is...who are the permanent squadmates ? I would like to know this, and this only
> 
> Pls anyone ???



Confirmed Squadmates are...

Liara T'Soni
Kaiden Alenko/Ashley Williams (Depend who survived Virmire)
James Vega
Garrus Vakarian (Assuming he survived the Suicide Mission)
Tali'Zorah Vas Normandy (Assuming she survived the Suicide Mission)
David Anderson (temp squadmate but bad ass nevertheless, he'll be the Jack Skellington of ME, the one squadmate you'll almost always use)

Looks like I'm getting that shitty Battlefiend 3. I want to play the Multiplayer portion of the Mass Effect 3 Demo.

Oh also confirmed to return as a visual, but NOT squad...

Kelly Chambers (Assuming she survived the suicide mission)
EDI
Jack (Assuming she survived the suicide mission)
Captain Kirrahe (Assuming he survived Virmire)
Thane Krios (Assuming he survived the suicide mission) 
Miranda Lawson (Assuming she survived the suicide mission)
Legion (Assuming he survived the suicide mission)
The Illusive Man 
Zaeed Massani (Assuming he survived the suicide mission) 
Jeff "Joker" Moreau
Mordin Solus (Assuming he survived the suicide mission)
Jacob Taylor (Assuming he survived the suicide mission) 
Donnel Udina 
Conrad Verner
Urdnot Wrex (Assuming he survived Virmire)
Kai Leng

Conrad again? I thought me punching him in the face @ the Citadel then shooting him in his leg on Illium would teach him better (as Renegade Shepard)

All weapons from Mass Effect 2 WILL CARRY OVER INCLUDING DLC! YAY!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 13, 2011)

They said that there would be other ways to get the demo, but that they would announce them later.  I would think that pre-ordering the collector's edition would warrant a demo access, but I haven't heard anything about that yet.


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Confirmed Squadmates are...
> 
> Liara T'Soni
> Kaiden Alenko/Ashley Williams (Depend who survived Virmire)
> ...



As a person that read the spoilers...some of that is inaccurate.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 13, 2011)

I cant have Dat Ass Miranda Lawson in my squad


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I would think that pre-ordering the collector's edition would warrant a demo access, but I haven't heard anything about that yet.


That's so bullshit 

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 13, 2011)

Hana said:


> As a person that read the spoilers...some of that is inaccurate.



Normally it's Tits or GTFO but in this case: Proof or GTFO. I checked the ME wiki while posting that.


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2011)

IEEEEEEE 

Would you guys mind terribly spoiler-tagging that stuff up there about the confirmed squadmates? I know that in the grand scheme of things it's not the biggest spoiler circulating around but all the same I don't think that people necessarily want to see that. 

And by that I mean that I'd like to keep coming back here but if the spoilers are moving out to the open I'll have to leave.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2011)

Just bought Mass Effect 2 today for 20 dollars for PS3 . Loving it so far. I've just reached Omega, and I'm tracking down Archangel.

However while using my Charge(I'm a Vanguard) on a person hiding behind a column, I ended up being glitched on top of that column . Good thing I saved before hand.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> IEEEEEEE
> 
> Would you guys mind terribly spoiler-tagging that stuff up there about the confirmed squadmates? I know that in the grand scheme of things it's not the biggest spoiler circulating around but all the same I don't think that people necessarily want to see that.
> 
> And by that I mean that I'd like to keep coming back here but if the spoilers are moving out to the open I'll have to leave.




*Spoiler*: __ 




....................../??/) 
....................,/?../ 
.................../..../ 
............./??/'...'/???`?? 
........../'/.../..../......./??\ 
........('(...?...?.... ?~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.?? 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\...

It's been spoiled for months dude. Grow up. I'm DEFINATELY getting a warning for this.






Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Just bought Mass Effect 2 today for 20 dollars for PS3 . Loving it so far. I've just reached Omega, and I'm tracking down Archangel.
> 
> However while using my Charge(I'm a Vanguard) on a person hiding behind a column, I ended up being glitched on top of that column . Good thing I saved before hand.



ME2 is surprisingly glitchy.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are incredibly charming.

Yes, clearly, you are the adult here for giving me the bird after I politely asked a question. How nancy of me!


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

I like that charecter list.  I think I am going to go replay through 1&2 as full renegade, fuck up everything, and kill as many teammates as possible.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I like that charecter list.  I think I am going to go replay through 1&2 as full renegade, fuck up everything, and kill as many teammates as possible.



If you want to kill Shep too you're going to have to avoid any and all upgrades in ME2 

Good luck.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> If you want to kill Shep too you're going to have to avoid any and all upgrades in ME2
> 
> Good luck.



Wait, you can kill SHEP?  What else do you need to do, I am all over this.  Who are you in the 3rd game then?  One of those jellyfish aliens I hope.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> You are incredibly charming.
> 
> Yes, clearly, you are the adult here for giving me the bird after I politely asked a question. How nancy of me!



I know :'( Lets all point and laugh at the fat kid (me). :'( I'm a sad panda now.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait, you can kill SHEP?  What else do you need to do, I am all over this.  Who are you in the 3rd game then?  One of those jellyfish aliens I hope.



How to kill Shepard: Stand in middle of the gun fight and not shoot 

This is how you fail the suicide mission.

Don't get the Armor Upgrade (kills Jack)
Don't get the Shield Upgrade (kills tech expert, usually Legion, Kasumi or Tali)
Don't get the Weapon Upgrade (usually kills Thane, the S&W differs pending on the Oculus party fight)
Get no Loyalties.

Pretty simple. If you got some loyalties, this is how you kill them easy 

When Jacob volunteers, send in anyone that's not Tali, Legion or Kasumi.

When you gotta excort someone back, send anyone NOT loyal, they'll die.

When you gotta split the team, don't have Jacob, Miranda or Garrus lead IF one of those three are loyal, anyone else will die, even IF they're loyal. If Jack or Samara/Morinth are loyal, replace them with Miranda/Jacob/Thane and they'll get the FIRST PERSON you select as a squadmate killed.

If Tali & Mordin are left behind to defend, they'll get killed. Their shields are TOO LOW. Take Heavy Armored people liek Garrus, Zaeed and/or Grunt wiht you, if they're unloyal they'll die in teh fall.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I know :'( Lets all point and laugh at the fat kid (me). :'( I'm a sad panda now.



I can't stay mad at you.




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait, you can kill SHEP?  What else do you need to do, I am all over this.  Who are you in the 3rd game then?  One of those jellyfish aliens I hope.


I don't think you can import the ME2 file into the third game if you die. 
In order to die as Shepard, everyone else on your crew has to die and you have to have no loyalites. Then you'll get a special video at the end featuring Joker.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't think you can import the ME2 file into the third game if you die.
> In order to die as Shepard, everyone else on your crew has to die and you have to have no loyalites. Then you'll get a special video at the end featuring Joker.



That sucks.  I am gonna try and kill everyone but legion then.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I can't stay mad at you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That sucks.  I am gonna try and kill everyone but legion then.



No matter what, you can NOT have JUST ONE person live. UNLESS...

Get the Loyalty of anyone person, I saw this done with Kasumi. Get only ONE Loyalty (Kasumi for example). Don't get ship upgrades, have Jacob get his face blown off, have Grunt lead the other team, have Garrus get carried away, Morinth lead the other team. With most of your heavy armors dead, have Mordin, Tali, Miranda stay behind. You can also sell Legion to Cerberus to make SURE that those four die. Take your layal squad member with you along with Zaeed. You SHOULD have everyone but those to die. Do Zaeed's Loyalty mission, go the Paragon path and rescue the people. Then choose NOT to save him and let him die. BAM! One survivor.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2011)

Just freed Grunt. Glad I didn't kill him, but it was hard to resist, since he had me up against the wall about to kill me.


----------



## Hana (Nov 15, 2011)

*Ho ho ho....*


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2011)

Hana said:


> *Ho ho ho....*



Looks like Shepard has a pretty big package.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 16, 2011)

BioWare may change Mass Effect 3's storyline:


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 16, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> BioWare may change Mass Effect 3's storyline:



God, let's hope not.  

I don't want BioWare to change the story because some idiots read that leaked script already, 'cause they lack self-control and are now bitching about how their favourit character dies and now they have to come up with some crazy resurrection scheme for their ridiculus ME-fanfiction crap.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 16, 2011)

If they make changes...I hope it's for the better. (Didn't read the spoilers)


----------



## Bluth (Nov 16, 2011)

If they do end up changing the story, it won't be very much, though I agree that I hope they don't let you magically revive character or have their deaths reversed.  I find it very funny that so many people think the story sucks based on the leaks so far.  To me there was nothing that seemed out of placed, characters being OOC, or event the choices being totally fucked up. 

In the end I think people are simply mad that the story isn't exactly how they thought it would play out.  Some of the choices you make in the first two games are a little underplayed, but to be honest I don't know if Bioware could even make a game that took every decision in radically different ways.  I think they could do it for decisions made in the game itself but not in the overall trilogy, plus people are freaking out without seeing visuals, voice acting, music, or even all the different things that could happen.  

I think for the most part these are the same people that bitched about ME2 not being a RPG and the fact that Biowar made the game more accessible to the general public.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2011)

Plz be troll. 


*Spoiler*: _ME3_ 



So with a click of a button I can have kaidan "_move on_" or not. 





Still staying away from spoilerz.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought I won this topic with "Kaiden sucks, the only reason I plan to let him live now is his armor from ME3 Collectors Edition rocks."


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2011)

but Kaiden isnt a character D:


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 17, 2011)

You misspelled "Gay" Boss. Kaiden looks GAY in royal blue & gold. You need to use spell check. You're not me.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Angelus said:


> God, let's hope not.
> 
> I don't want BioWare to change the story because some idiots read that leaked script already, 'cause they lack self-control and are now bitching about how their favourit character dies and now they have to come up with some crazy resurrection scheme for their ridiculus ME-fanfiction crap.



>Missing the point

Glad to see idiots in this thread haven't changed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 17, 2011)

They won't do it because the game will take another delay and EA wouldn't like that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 17, 2011)

Depends on how much voice acting was on those. If it wasn't much, then don't worry.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 17, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> BioWare may change Mass Effect 3's storyline:



This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol @ CE exclusive character


----------



## Wan (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm looking, and I'm wondering

How the _hell_ did Boss and Krory get _that_ many posts in this thread?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 18, 2011)

Lets hope the Reapers are still invading for Mass Effect 3. As long as I get to fight those giant robots in the cinematic trailer on a post-apocalyptic Earth, I'll be a happy man . 

Just got that ship for Illusive Man in ME 2. That friend threw me into a trap.  Luckily, I got a Sniper Rifle out of it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 18, 2011)

That's why I'm a soldier. I just Fortify myself and I go all out with my Assault Rifle and Melee skillz


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

Oman said:


> I'm looking, and I'm wondering
> 
> How the _hell_ did Boss and Krory get _that_ many posts in this thread?



By being _awesome_.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

In other news, new Jack looks ossum.


----------



## Wan (Nov 18, 2011)

Keep in mind it's just a concept from the art book...her in-game look may not be the same.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

But it closely matches what they said she would look like so that's good enough for me.

As long as Ashley is still a cunt.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> In other news, new Jack looks ossum.



Have a link to the picture?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Have a link to the picture?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

SHE'S SO LOVELY


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2011)

NEW JACK CAN NOW CITY BUST?!
REAPERS ARE BONED


----------



## Hana (Nov 19, 2011)

Jack's new look.



I really like it. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2011)

SOOOOOOO HOT


----------



## Bluth (Nov 19, 2011)

Jack looks nice, I like that she decided grow out some of her hair, plus the open vest type thing is stylish.  

Any guesses as to what the that thing is to the right of her?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prothean teammate maybe?


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2011)

Who the fuck is that on Jack's right? A Garrus and Legion fusion?


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 19, 2011)

VEGETA LOOK! IT'S A POKEMON!

I'm pretty sure that's a new Geth unit. BUT it might be a prothean, but how?


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Any guesses as to what the that thing is to the right of her?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The real question is why is it about to bust a move?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 19, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Any guesses as to what the that thing is to the right of her?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that thing was mentioned in one of the videos on the new enemies or how they designed the enemies in Mass Effect 3.

Forget it's name, but it's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



similar to those new indoctrianted/mutated batarian things.  Only this one is Asari, rather than Batarian.


----------



## Wan (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's a husk-ified asari called a banshee.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Who the fuck is that on Jack's right? A Garrus and Legion fusion?



Garrus and Legion: FUUUUUUUSSSSS-SION!

"Shepard Commander. We savour the last shot before ejecting the thermal clip. We are an expert sniping form that knows no fear. All targets with be processed and deleted. We are The Legion of the Archangel Garrus."


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> Yeah, it's a husk-ified asari called a banshee.



I'd hit it :33

With a Vanguard charge


----------



## Butcher (Nov 19, 2011)

Miranda is such a pain in the ass.

I would have 100% loyalty, if she just didn't fuck with Jack.

All I have to do is get Legion and my crew will be complete .


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSR76VHhII&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2011)

So I just blew up the Collector Base, pissed off Illusive Man, and my whole crew is alive.

I'm ready for those Reapers .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Miranda is such a pain in the ass.



By the time I was done with her, she had a pain in her ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Miranda is such a pain in the ass.



to be fair I hacked my PC version and has a lesbo relationship with her
and well
She thumped my Femshep real good


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 20, 2011)

I plan to lesbo out my femshep in ME3


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2011)

ashley femshep


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> ashley femshep



That was the plan, winning.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2011)

Just saw that Fall of Earth trailer. I am definitely ready to take on some Reapers .

Started my 2nd play-through this morning. Chose Adept this time, on my third play-through I'll be an Infiltrator.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2011)

Am I the only person who put the mission first before romance .

As of now, I have no romantic relationship, on both my ME 2 files .


----------



## Angelus (Nov 20, 2011)

Sex is Shepards primary mission in the ME games 

Saving the world comes naturally after that.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Am I the only person who put the mission first before romance .
> 
> As of now, I have no romantic relationship, on both my ME 2 files .



I do the romance in ME2 but I rarely ever do it in ME1.
Liara is the only romance option in the first game that isn't incredibly annoying.


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Am I the only person who put the mission first before romance .
> 
> As of now, I have no romantic relationship, on both my ME 2 files .



Some fans are very vocal about the romance, but that isn't the majority. I have two non-romanced Shepard's myself. Although I was going to make them both gay. The romance doesn't impact the game in any way so far.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Am I the only person who put the mission first before romance .
> 
> As of now, I have no romantic relationship, on both my ME 2 files .



Their is plenty of time to bang on those long interstellar trips. sounds like your Shep's have allot of pent up frustration *nudge*


----------



## Butcher (Nov 20, 2011)

I started over as a Sentinel. I love it so far.

Engineer wasn't working out for me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Liara is the only romance option in the first game.



Fixed for truth


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Garrus and Legion: FUUUUUUUSSSSS-SION!
> 
> "Shepard Commander. We savour the last shot before ejecting the thermal clip. We are an expert sniping form that knows no fear. All targets with be processed and deleted. We are The Legion of the Archangel Garrus."



I'd hit it. Then have it's Turian cyborg babies. :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 21, 2011)

I have my FemShep (Tia Shepard) & Liara carried over from ME 1 & ME 2.

What I do <3 is when you pursue a relationship with one person, but wooed Liara in ME1, complete the Suicide Mission then undertaker the Shadow Broker DLC, she'll notice it after you fight the Asari Spectre.I mean I love.

Tia: I want talk about US, Liara!
Liara: What is there to talk about? I know Garrus isn't performing calibrations by himself.

I was like *OWNED!*. I wonder what she says for the other romance options.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Wan (Nov 21, 2011)

Hm.  Do you think if I start a new ME1 character now, pace myself and enjoy every delicious moment of the games (and some of the not so delicious moments...) I'll play just long enough so that the character will be ready by the release day of ME3?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing all the sidequests in the first game will take me around 24 hours.  Mass Effect 2 will take me about 20 hours.  So yes, you should be able to make it.


----------



## Wan (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not concerned about completing it fast enough, I'm concerned about it taking long enough to last until ME3 arrives.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh.  Just make more than one character.

I have Skyrim to keep me occupied until March.  So far, it seems to be doing that job very well.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2011)

Skyrim is so fun. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree.  I'm just glad it came out now, and not closer to Mass Effect 3.  I would not be happy having to choose which game to play (even though I would pick Mass Effect 3 to play first).


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm more absorbed in Skyrim right now than I was in ME or ME2. But I've admittedly been more in tune with this genre anyway.

Though I do need to put more effort into a more RP-oriented character.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2011)

Meh Skyrim


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Meh Skyrim



pretty much


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Translation: "I don't like good games."


----------



## Wan (Nov 23, 2011)

Translation: "People can have different tastes."  Not everyone enjoys the open world, sandbox style gameplay of The Elder Scrolls.  Just like not everyone likes the focused story and characters of Mass Effect


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2011)

Translation: "Terrible taste."


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

New news from BioWare:

Ashley is still a cunt.


----------



## Wan (Nov 24, 2011)

The World said:


> Translation: "Terrible taste."



Translation translation: Terrible taste in your opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> Translation: "I don't like good games."



skyrim is fun for what is basically a melee based FPS

I just wish stories and characters were given some priority


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> New news from BioWare:
> 
> Ashley is still a cunt.



What shocking news


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> Translation: "People can have different tastes."  Not everyone enjoys the open world, sandbox style gameplay of The Elder Scrolls.  Just like not everyone likes the focused story and characters of Mass Effect



Thank you. I hate 90% of whats out today. But I make sure I'm vocal about it. 

I got Skyrim, but I'm still finding myself playing Rock Band 2, Mass Effect 2, Darksiders, and Mass Effect 1. All great games, but I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> New news from BioWare:
> 
> Ashley is still a cunt.



Miranda is a cunt .


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Miranda is a cunt .



Absolutely.

But at least she embraces it instead of trying to excuse it with racism and religion.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> But at least she embraces it instead of trying to excuse it with racism and religion.


I didn't know Ashley was that bitchy(Never played ME 1) .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2011)

She's very bitchy.  Always complaining and whining about the aliens on the ship.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

And whining about being treated unfairly because her grandfather was a pussy for surrendering to aliens (her views).

So, "Waaah, waaah, I always get treated like garbage because of my name."

Then she retreats into bad poetry and xenophobia.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2011)

Everything is so *FUCKING BEAUTIFUL. *

[YOUTUBE]YoAfH9qWwMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Nov 24, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I didn't know Ashley was that bitchy(Never played ME 1) .



Don't listen to them.  Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 24, 2011)

Ash is a racist bitch in ME1.


thats why shes my waifu.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

He sounds almost as self-absorbed as Ash there.


----------



## Hana (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> He sounds almost as self-absorbed as Ash there.



I still hate that letter. Still went to Garrus, but not many voice actors are cool enough to do something like that for their fans. 

Although Steve Blum actually sang happy birthday to me with I was 17 at a convention in Tennessee. Best moment ever.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Not like Raphael Sbarge is doing much else.  Could use the attention.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not like Raphael Sbarge is doing much else.  Could use the attention.



Don't talk about Sbarge like that. I'll cut you.


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 25, 2011)

Is that an actual letter you get in the game?


----------



## Hana (Nov 25, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is that an actual letter you get in the game?



Yeah, if your a female Shepard that romanced Kaidan in ME1.


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah. It's equally droll to Ashley's inane rambling.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 25, 2011)

Hana said:


> Yeah, if your a female Shepard that romanced Kaidan in ME1.



Ah, explains why I've never seen it.  And never will.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 25, 2011)

Ashley's letter was better.


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

They were almost identical except for Ashley's idiotic taste in poetry and self-absorption.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 25, 2011)

Haters gonna Hate


----------



## Wan (Nov 25, 2011)

Already said that.


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2011)

Never played a male Shepard, so I never got to see her poetry firsthand.

Did see a few clips of it, though.


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

Circe said:


> Never played a male Shepard, so I never got to see her poetry firsthand.
> 
> Did see a few clips of it, though.



You can see it as a femshep too. 
If you talk to her long enough she starts spouting off her poetry.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Its been a couple of months since I commented.  But I will say it again.  I'm not at all excited about James Vega.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't really like Ashley or Kaidan enough to decide who'd die based off of personal reasons(thats not how I normally operate anyways). Ashley's a xenophobe and to save the galaxy I have to work with and sex many aliens, so it was easy to see who the logical choice was in that situation.


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> You can see it as a femshep too.
> If you talk to her long enough she starts spouting off her poetry.


Right before she talks about her father, isn't it? Still isn't as painful as her romance dialogue.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 26, 2011)

100 days to Mass effect 3 gif


----------



## Krory (Nov 26, 2011)

OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN.



Anderson would approve :33


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2011)

To be fair, the romance mechanic wasn't ever particularly appealing.


----------



## Krory (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, but the characters were at least interesting.

...except Ashley.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN.



When she said this to my mShep.. I wanted to punch her.  I don't hate her, but I dislike it that she says bad things about my awesome alien friends.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 26, 2011)

but oh captain my captain is a great poem :<

Walt Whitman was sooo boss O:

I mean damn
look at that beard


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Anderson would approve :33



So would Captain Morgan.

Ashley was more interesting than that pussy Kaiden.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

People still hate on Ashley?



Nothing is wrong in the world then.


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> but oh captain my captain is a great poem :<
> 
> Walt Whitman was sooo boss O:
> 
> ...




No God please no. No more Whitman.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Its been a couple of months since I commented.  But I will say it again.  I'm not at all excited about James Vega.


Who gives a shit? We're still fighting big ass robots who kill entire universes .

(Wow Rukia, I didn't think you posted any where else besides Theatre and Channel 12 sections )


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 coming out in 4 months? I have dismissed this claim.

Mass Effect 3 not coming out with a badass collectors edition? I have dismissed this claim. *Uses air quotes like a boss*


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2011)

The CE isn't worth the money.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

That was kind of the point. Did you miss the air quotes? THE AIR QUOTES MAN!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anybody fill me on the Renegade side of ME 2? Will I make my crew-mates unloyal if I'm too mean?

Because I plan on making a Renegade run with Infiltrator after I finish my playthrough as Adept.


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2011)

The only way to lose squad mate loyalty is to side against them in their squabbles.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay, I'm gonna be a super badass on my next play-through then .


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

The only way to get them on your side is if you punch Ashley and Jack in their tits and grab Miranda's ass like a BOSS with some stunna shades on.


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2011)

Which was a giant "." Miranda and Jack's being the worst.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 27, 2011)

WTB Count Down Image until ME3. KK? THX BYE!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 27, 2011)

Circe said:


> The CE isn't worth the money.


It is now. 




So suave.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Okay, I'm gonna be a super badass on my next play-through then .


Every time I play a super badass it seems like half of the team dies.  

Usually the good half.  (Miranda, Garrus, Legion, Grunt).


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

Why does it look like Kaidan has a more prominent buttchin there?


----------



## Circe (Nov 27, 2011)

His face looks doughy, too. And not sure why he's wearing heavy armour. But yeah, still not worth it. Especially since he's a bit dead in my main file.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 27, 2011)

I know, I love Kaidens new outfit. It's why I'm going to make a Kaiden lives with my SHepards (Derek, Tia & Jane) and one with Ashley (same). Anyone able to post Liara & Ashleys CE Alt?


----------



## Circe (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

dat  Jack.


----------



## Circe (Nov 27, 2011)

I kno rite?

Favourite character right there.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 27, 2011)

Jack having hair is not gonna change her shitty personality. 



Krory said:


> Why does it look like Kaidan has a more prominent buttchin there?


Don't talk about his beautiful chin like that. I'll knife you.. twice. 



Circe said:


> His face looks doughy, too. And not sure why he's wearing heavy armour. But yeah, still not worth it. Especially since he's a bit dead in my main file.



He's wearing heavy armor because it's the fight of the century, the toughest and hardest fight of all time. So he's all dash out like prince charming in space for it. Don't hate.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 27, 2011)

Circe said:


> I kno rite?
> 
> Favourite character right there.



Garrus is the best and we all know it .


----------



## Circe (Nov 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Jack having hair is not gonna change her shitty personality.


Don't make me slap your shit, Boss.


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

What will change Kaidan's shitty personality?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2011)

His death.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't like Jack's hair. 

She needs to stay bald.


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2011)

The fuck? Fire sword in space?

Guess I'm playing DA in space.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 27, 2011)

Anybody heard if Wrex is joining this time


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That Armor has more Personality then he dose



Cocoa said:


> I don't like Jack's hair.
> 
> She needs to stay bald.


 Agreed Bald girls are sexy


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the comment about the armor being more interesting than Gayden.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll drink all of your delicious tears when ME3 comes out and he is gonna be so pro. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Circe (Nov 27, 2011)

Could be better, but I like Jack's hair.

Though how she grew so much in so few months is a mystery.



In before mass effect fields.


----------



## Circe (Nov 27, 2011)

They need to fix Kaidan's stupid hair. Then we're good.


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

They need to fix a lot more than Kaidan's hair when he's incinerated.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 27, 2011)

Circe said:


> They need to fix Kaidan's stupid hair. Then we're good.



I think they fixed it up in ME3.. I never understood how his hair worked in ME1. :/


----------



## The Boss (Nov 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> They need to fix a lot more than Kaidan's hair when he's incinerated.


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

That's not Kaidan's hair.

It's a tumor.


----------



## Wan (Nov 28, 2011)

Gotta love girls with guns. :33


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

Oman said:


> Gotta love girls with guns. :33



Mass Effect: No one likes Ashley
Mass Effect 2: No one likes Ashley
Mass Effect 3: Give her bigger boobs


----------



## Wan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> Mass Effect: No one likes Ashley
> Mass Effect 2: No one likes Ashley
> *Mass Effect 3: Give her bigger boobs*



And people still won't like her because everyone else does everything else better.


----------



## Wan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

God, ME has some corked anatomy.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

If you could ever put a face to Downs Syndrome, it would be that.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2011)

racist bitch with poems is always gona get hated


----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

Pressly was worse.


----------



## Wan (Nov 28, 2011)

Y'know, you can actually talk both of them out of their xenophobic views.  In Ash's case, you actually turn her belief in God right back at her to do so.  Or, to put it in terms you all might understand:

How do you deal with a racist, religious bitch?  By using her religion to disprove her racism.  She'll be forced to abandon one or the other, so it's a win/win.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> And people still won't like her because everyone else does everything else better.



Yeah Miranda did big boobs better than Ashley 
/missing the point :33


----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

You can also talk Kaidan into being a dick.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2011)

But since you can't talk him into having bigger boobs, Ashely is always better than Kaidan in my book.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2011)

Oman said:


> Gotta love girls with guns. :33



Terrible.



Oman said:


> Y'know, you can actually talk both of them out of their xenophobic views.  In Ash's case, you actually turn her belief in God right back at her to do so.  Or, to put it in terms you all might understand:
> 
> How do you deal with a racist, religious bitch?  By using her religion to disprove her racism.  She'll be forced to abandon one or the other, so it's a win/win.



I didn't know being religious was as bad as being racist, but hey the more you know.

Anything to get the bitch the cry I guess.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'll drink all of your delicious tears when ME3 comes out and he is gonna be so pro.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



And hen when you find out how bad Gayden is, I'll be there to sweep you off your feet and then promptly drop you on your head, because you didn't listen ot rhyme or reason.



Oman said:


> Gotta love girls with guns. :33



POTW. This is Post of the Week. I admit, not as awesome as Kaidens armor, but still a much better improvement, and besides who doesn't like a complete character redesign to more or less extent? It's not like she just froster her hair like Gayden.



Jena said:


> Mass Effect: No one likes Ashley
> Mass Effect 2: No one likes Ashley
> Mass Effect 3: Give her bigger boobs


----------



## Wan (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaidan wants a piece of manShep just as much as Ashley does.  True story. 



The World said:


> I didn't know being religious was as bad as being racist, but hey the more you know.
> 
> Anything to get the bitch the cry I guess.



I often hear "religious bigot/(insert crude epithet here)" uttered in the same breath as racist when describing Ash, so I covered my bases.


----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

There are significant amounts of ho/les yay left over from when the VS was an SS option. Both of them sound like spurned lovers on Horizon, whether you even attempted a single conversation with them or didn't.

:galaxyryoma


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> I liked her more than the masculinity weak Kaiden. Better weapons specializations and better armor than Kaiden.



Well, sure, I liked Ashley more than Kaiden. In the same way that I like a wart on my fingers more than a wart on my foot.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Ashley was more like genital warts.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaiden is morre of the "Oh my God, here he comes" type of gay.


----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

Whatever that means.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Made about as much sense as the third Matrix movie.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Kaiden is morre of the "Oh my God, here he comes" type of gay.



Family Guy reference?

I don't know which is worse: that you made the reference or that I got it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Made about as much sense as the third Matrix movie.



I don't remember this "Matrix: Revolutions" too clearly but it sounds a lot like Raditz.



Krory said:


> Made about as much sense as the third Matrix movie.



It means you know Kaiden is gay even before you say "Hello"



Jena said:


> Family Guy reference?
> 
> I don't know which is worse: that you made the reference or that I got it.



Actually my friend Devin made that reference to me about two years before Family Guy did. I haven't seen Family Guy since it stopped being good in 2006.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2011)

Wait
why does new ashley look like one of my first shepards but with a tan in her new redesign?

O:


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 28, 2011)

HA! Kind of like how 90% of the fem shepard fan art looks EXACTLY like mine with red hair & blue eyes?


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Wait
> why does new ashley look like one of my first shepards but with a tan in her new redesign?
> 
> O:



Why would you make a retarded Shep?

I expected more from you!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2011)

this was ME1 on a tube tv from 1994

i has a samus shepard
and ashley williams/bruce campbell shepard
Ginger Shep 
etc
etc etc


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

For shame...

For shame!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> And hen when you find out how bad Gayden is, I'll be there to sweep you off your feet and then promptly drop you on your head, because you didn't listen ot rhyme or reason.
> 
> I liked her more than the masculinity weak Kaiden. Better weapons specializations and better armor than Kaiden.


Kaid*E*n.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Kaid*E*n.



I've tried numerous times.

They're just too dense, Tuberculosis.


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm replaying Mass Effect as a renegade, and I'm noticing renegade Shep is like the Palpatine to Garrus' Darth Vader. You constantly encourage him to be evil, and after you do his little mission with the doctor, Garrus says, "That was satisfying." To which Shepard says, "Good. Remember that feeling. That's how it should be."


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm replaying Mass Effect as a renegade, and I'm noticing renegade Shep is like the Palpatine to Garrus' Darth Vader. You constantly encourage him to be evil, and after you do his little mission with the doctor, Garrus says, "That was satisfying." To which Shepard says, *"Good. Remember that feeling. That's how it should be."*





Jena said:


> Garrus says, "That was satisfying." To which Shepard says, *"Good. Remember that feeling. That's how it should be."*





Jena said:


> "That was satisfying." *"Good. Remember that feeling. That's how it should be."*





Jena said:


> *"Good. Remember that feeling. That's how it should be."*





Jena said:


> *Remember that feeling. That's how it should be.*



I see what they did there.


----------



## Circe (Nov 29, 2011)

It always feels like Shepard is about to be crowned lord of the Sith in ME1's renegade ending.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

I might be a massive douchebag, but I'm just not douchebag enough to do some of the mean things in Mass Effect.

Except kill Ashley. Because that's not mean. That's a favor to humanity.


----------



## Circe (Nov 29, 2011)

Killing Shiala is awful.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

I would probably cry and scream, "I DO MEAN THINGS, I DON'T KNOW WHY!"


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

Circe said:


> It always feels like Shepard is about to be crowned lord of the Sith in ME1's renegade ending.


Very true 

Shepard even says something to the effect of "I killed the council on purpose so humans could seize control." And then Anderson is sad because he thought Shepard was a bro.




Circe said:


> Killing Shiala is awful.



And the colonists. 

Even your squad thinks you're space Hitler on that one. WE HAVE TO GUN THEM DOWN BECAUSE USING THE GAS GRENADES IS A MILD INCONVENIENCE FOR ME. DO NOT QUESTION SITH SHEPARD.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Especially Ashley.

She's probably all like, "Those are HUMANS Oh Captain, My Captain! They are worth more than Quarians and Salarians and Turians and homosexuals!"


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Ashley
she just needs a redesign on her personality

okay so maybe i dont like ashley


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Ashley
she just needs a redesign on her personality

okay so maybe i dont like ashley 

also yea:



Dont hate T_T


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2011)

In my first playthrough of the game me1
i was a soldier and rolled with Wrex and ashley
No one died on hardcore >
Blonde Femshep Soldier :33

Immunity and super high health 

When it came down to Ashley or Kaidan
I had no idea wtf to do
Still wish I didn't have to make that choice

my first insanity was bastion adept with Kaidan and Liara

BIOTIC SPAM INSANITY EVERYWHERE 

and liara killed her own mother in one biotic lift xD

brb modding my game so ashley and kaidan both appear on horizon


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

>Fine soldier

No she isn't.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> brb modding my game so ashley and kaidan both appear on horizon


How would that work. 



Krory said:


> >Fine soldier
> No she isn't.


... can't argue with you there.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd have to have the same conversation... Twice


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Your cutesy little nicknames would make more sense and be better if you were even spelling his name right, or phonetically sounding it out correctly.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned...



> Mass Effect 3 looks set to return to the Citadel, with the resurrection of some content cut from Mass Effect 2.
> 
> Speaking to Official Xbox Magazine (via CVG), the game's lead writer Mac Walters revealed that Sheppard and co will be making their way back to the intergalactic hub, via a recycled storyline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

When is that Mass Effect anime supposed to come out again?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned...


 More Citadel is always a good thing



Esura said:


> When is that Mass Effect anime supposed to come out again?


 dont know but it can't come soon enough, i know the Dragon age one is already being made, and will be about the Templar chick from DA2 that was interrogating Varric


----------



## Wan (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Fine soldier
> 
> No she isn't.



Yes she is.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sure it's hard to be good at anything when you're space dust.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2011)

Has this been posted?

[/IMG]


----------



## Wan (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm sure it's hard to be good at anything when you're space dust.



So, Kaidan's a terrible biotic?



Zen-aku said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> [/IMG]



Old news.  I don't have a problem with it, personally.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2011)

oh alright didn't know


----------



## Bluth (Nov 30, 2011)

> Mass Effect 3 looks set to return to the Citadel, with the resurrection of some content cut from Mass Effect 2.
> 
> Speaking to Official Xbox Magazine (via CVG), the game's lead writer Mac Walters revealed that Sheppard and co will be making their way back to the intergalactic hub, via a recycled storyline.
> 
> ...



The Citadel is not the creation of the Protheans nor is much technology based upon the Protheans, I know that it was a secret at the start of the series, but god damn it's two games in, I think it's okay to talk about those facts in open print.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 30, 2011)

The protheans did not provide us with much technology at all. The only thing I recall is the Ilos relay, everything else is far older, most likely reaper tech. Then again it was prothean tech that shoved the human race 200 years into the future tech wise.

I can't wait to see who made the reapers or what exactly they are.


----------



## Circe (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn. That just jogged my memory of the spoilers.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 1, 2011)

Hate to say it, but it's BEEN GAYDEN for a long time.


----------



## Hana (Dec 1, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Garrus: Squadleader, took on three Merc organisation alone for some time. Led twelve man squad and provided hope in a hopeless land.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Someone needs to read the spoilers more carefully. That is so incorrect it isn't funny.

Edit: Kaidan isn't a Lt. Commander. He is a Staff Commander in ME2 and a Major in ME3.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2011)

spoilers
turn away now


*Spoiler*: __ 




Garrus doesnt get shit
and Miranda, Kasumi and Samara don't even get physical appearances in the game :<
Legion and Mordin die
Grunt gets like a Hi or bye kinda thing jsut like Jack

WHERE ARE MY FAVORITE CHARACTERS
Bioware y u so troll? :<


----------



## Hana (Dec 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> spoilers
> turn away now
> 
> 
> ...



You must have only read the first copy/troll spoilers. Some of that is wrong too.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2011)

Hana said:


> You must have only read the first copy/troll spoilers. Some of that is wrong too.





i am sooo happy now


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

He was a Staff Lieutenant in ME1.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2011)

I like Kaidan
Cool Guy
Uses Bioics
Doesn't Whine about anything 

Liara + Kaidan + Adept bastion Shepard = BIOTICS EVERYWHERE


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2011)

Awww.. shiiit. 

I read some spoilers by accident. Why is everything so depressing.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2011)

is that some gender bender Kaidan in your avatar bossy boss? :33
Soooo hawt


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Fine Soldier She is not.
> 
> 
> Ashley is the weakest link in the Shepards squad after Tali, and even then Tali is an Engineer who can maintain the ship.
> ...


Wut?

1st game: Tali had the strongest shields, and was basically a tank that could also debuff your enemies, incredibly usefull

Second game: Can still kill shields but also had the fucking attack drone which almost breaks the game, give her the GPS and she is a monster, was easily my most important squad mate on the collector base insanity run through [after Samara Dat Reave ]


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

You forgot the most important thing that Tali had to remind Garrus of in ME2...

...she's an Engineer with a *SHOTGUN*.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> is that some gender bender Kaidan in your avatar bossy boss? :33
> Soooo hawt



Maybe.


----------



## trollface (Dec 1, 2011)

Nothing out tanks a brogan


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> spoilers
> turn away now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 2, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Wut?
> 
> 1st game: Tali had the strongest shields, and was basically a tank that could also debuff your enemies, incredibly usefull
> 
> Second game: Can still kill shields but also had the fucking attack drone which almost breaks the game, give her the GPS and she is a monster, was easily my most important squad mate on the collector base insanity run through [after Samara Dat Reave ]



I don't mean gameplay wise I mean lorewise and by in gamefeats. She is the weakest.

EDIT: oh! Forgot about Kasumi. Despite her redicously overpower Shadow Strike, and Flash Bag. She may be the weakest squaddie.
Tali and Ashley by lore seems to be weakest.

Though vega may change that.


Also SMG Locust and Tempest>Shotgun Gps and Evicarator


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 2, 2011)

No, the only class that doesn't fail: Soldier. Infilt is also a very good choice. I can easily change Shepards power from Fortification to Statsis if I wanted. But I'm not. I rather gran Tungston amoo for +80% damage. I gotta get off my ass and actually play the game and stop being cock addicted to WoW, Dead Island & Skyrim first though.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh! So you choose the most boaring class.

Switch Fortification for geth shield boost you get 10%+ damage putting your output by tungsten round to a 90%+ Shield. Its recharge also can be reduced by 35% unlike fortefication.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 2, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Oh! So you choose the most boaring class.
> 
> Switch Fortification for geth shield boost you get 10%+ damage putting your output by tungsten round to a 90%+ Shield. Its recharge also can be reduced by 35% unlike fortefication.



*Boring

You cannot mix Tungston & GSB.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 2, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> I don't mean gameplay wise I mean lorewise and by in gamefeats. She is the weakest.
> 
> EDIT: oh! Forgot about Kasumi. Despite her redicously overpower Shadow Strike, and Flash Bag. She may be the weakest squaddie.
> Tali and Ashley by lore seems to be weakest.
> ...



What are you basing this logic on? because they lack biotics and dont use assault rifles?


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Was this posted yet...?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> What are you basing this logic on? because they lack biotics and dont use assault rifles?



On in game feats.

Tali would have died or been captured if Shepard had not been there.

Ashley would have died fighting the geth drones without Shepard.

In contrast
Wrex took out a Thresher Maw on foot as a young adult krogan. Fought with commandos, hords of mercs. etc

Garrus took on omegas most toughest gangs and made them think twice of causing harm.

Liara trained by commandos took out hords of mercs in redemption to get your body. Her mere biotic aura released was enough to tear the interior of a Shadow Broker base.

Even without shepards help she singlehandedly takes out the broker.


The character dosen't have to be a Brotic or Tech class. Just pure soldier badass ness works look a Zaeed.

Escaped batarian maximus security prisons, killed hords of merc, dropped on the middle of a krogan DMZ and survive, take out a warlord in unarmed combat.

Neither Tali or Ashley have any hype or feats displaying their combat prowless.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 3, 2011)

Garrus, Grunt, and Zaeed don't have technical or biotic powers, and you people love them. I Love soldier/heavy classes more.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 3, 2011)

Exactly Grunt is the perfect Krogan. Zaeed, Garrus are badasses who have great feats and hype. Ashley and Tali don't that why I call them the weakest link. If they change that in me3 than I'll take back my words.

By the look of the spoiler the VS is still incompetant and is getting shat at.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Garrus, Grunt, and Zaeed don't have technical or biotic powers, and you people love them. I Love soldier/heavy classes more.



But they have feats.

Zaeed takes a bullet to the head and walks away. No shields or biotic barrier.
Pure Rage. PURE RAGE. 
Zaeed gets a steel support beam and if you choose so, he walks away. 
He kills a merc inside a transport from tens of meters away.

Grunt get shots several times point blank by shepard with a heavy pistol after just being born and is all "Oh hey you got balls. Ill follow you :33"
Then grunt was a fluffy puppy with a shotgun.
By canon he has survived a bout with a Thresher Maw. 

Garrus does have some tech powers/knowledge btw :33 
Garrus needs no explanation. Squad leader and sharpshooter extraordinaire. Sure some tech powers like locking out the mercs within his stronghold but he also survived a rocket after rolling *into* its radius. 

Miranda has feats. Like ya know. Tossing a captain ranked asari commando 20 or so meters away 

And actually Kasumi has more feats than Tali and Ashley. The fact she can escape top dollar mercs and infiltrate equally expensive security systems. Plus being able to hide in plain sight at will for a period of time is icing on the cake. Nom nom :33

Kaidan booted a biotic turian in the face and killed him

Turian bone structure is equal to tin which is much greater than bone/calcium 

Let's not start on Jack. She has probably the best feats from the squad.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 3, 2011)

No thats Samara she can stop a fricking Shuttle and made it go reverse with her biotics. Jack was also awesome took out three heavy mech alone. Enraged Liara is pretty scary too. Tore the interior of a shadow broker base with pure biotic rage aura. Lol Ferons derp face was funny.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Jack soloing three bots that give Shep and Squad a run for their credits and sending a space station up in flames is sorta more impressive


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 3, 2011)

not in ME2. Garrus doesn't have tech. If you put him on the vent duct detail, he'll get shot in the face. So I don't think he really does have tech abilities. I think those were tehre in ME1 so you didn't have to play the same character a buncha times.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

He has overload dood O:
and he sealed his base with codes that took the mercs a while to hack into

kinda spells tech to me

it's funny that Garrus has better tech feats than Tali in ME2


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

well tali took back the raja and commanded the mission on haestrom

tali should have some sort of stealth tech, since she managed to get pass that huge geth colossus


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

She got nearly everyone killed [everyone if you tell rheagar to back u up]
And If I remember correctly the geth were deployed after they found the Quarians there
and were continued to be deployed from pods
She was able to lock them out though

Plus she was not able to AI Hack/disable the YMIR bot in Freedom's Progress [very first mission]


----------



## Butcher (Dec 3, 2011)

Beat ME 2 for the first time as a Sentinel.

Going through a second play through as Soldier.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 3, 2011)

Instead of arguing about feats, how about we argue about how efficient they are in combat when they fight along side you ?

Tali is an awesome member. Her combat drone is able to attract enough enemies for me to get close and start unloading.

Another useful member is Thane. He's a great shot with his sniper-rifle, not too mention that unstable warp I gave him.

Grunt is the guy I go for when I want no mercy shown to my enemies. He c an take a lot of damage, and sometimes deal more damage than even me. 

I'd give a read on all the characters, but I'm too lazy . These are the ones that first came to mind.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah love that suicide drone on tali  its awesome to get people out of cover


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> On in game feats.
> 
> Tali would have died or been captured if Shepard had not been there.



-Hunted Down platoon of Geth, and managed to separate one, and remove it memory core- i.e Solid snaked the shit out of them

-Continues to kill geth by the hundreds and send them back to her father

-Handled her self just fine against  Fist's mercs

-survived Hastrom

Tali is no slouch
-


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> -Hunted Down platoon of Geth, and managed to separate one, and remove it memory core- i.e Solid snaked the shit out of them



When did this happen? All she did was salvage a downed geth. Nothing was stated about facing a platoon.



> -Continues to kill geth by the hundreds and send them back to her father



By the hundreds lol. This is pure fanfiction. Nothing was said about her killing geth. She went into a hotzone and salvaged geth materials. Nothing more.



> -Handled her self just fine against  Fist's mercs



No, even Tali admits that she would have died or got captured without Shepards help. She sabotaged two salarian. There were more that assassins left. 

Let the countdown finish. Tali gets captured




> -survived Hastrom



Only because a lot of people took a bullet for her or died protecting her. Tali is heavy with guilt as shown in her Shadow Broker dossier.



> Tali is no slouch
> -



Compared to the galaxy, no!

Compared to the squadmate 16, yes!


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> No, even Tali admits that she would have died or got captured without Shepards help. She sabotaged two salarian. There were more that assassins left.



>Using a game mechanic to defend lore-based aspects

Oh, ME3 thread... don't _ever_ change.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Wait.  Were you guys talking about how much you hate Ashley?  I'm sorry I missed that conversation.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wait.  Were you guys talking about how much you hate Ashley?  I'm sorry I missed that conversation.



I wish. At least that's reasonable.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wait.  Were you guys talking about how much you hate Ashley?  I'm sorry I missed that conversation.



A wise man once said on the subject

"Ashley is a cunt."


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> A wise man once said on the subject
> 
> "Ashley is a cunt."



You're right.

I did.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 3, 2011)

Ash can kill Wrex and has an instant bad ass upgrade to spector too. If she was as good with a Sniper Rifle as Garrus I'd say she was the best Party member.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

None of that happened, because Ashley is space dust.

And more useful that way.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Using a game mechanic to defend lore-based aspects
> 
> Oh, ME3 thread... don't _ever_ change.



what gamemechanics did I use. In the cutscene she used a move like sabotage.

Regardless there were more assassins who would have captured her.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 4, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ash can kill Wrex and has an instant bad ass upgrade to spector too. If she was as good with a Sniper Rifle as Garrus I'd say she was the best Party member.



Wrex was caught off guard. When you have Shepard pointing a gun at you, you don't look at the bitch behind him.

Just like Saren and Nhilus moment. Nhilus was even more decorated than Saren. Still didn't save him.

Me3 spoiler about the VS and their specter status.

*Spoiler*: __ 





The became a specter not because of skill. But because Udina wanted to use them against Shepard. And drive a wedge between them and Shep.

Even the Vermire survivor was surprised at the sudden promotion in the field.

And it worked sort of.

You have a standoff similar to Wrex and Shep.

-Convince the VS to stand down.
-Be so convincing that the VS kills Udina themself.(Kaidan biotically Kicks Udina in the neck)
-Kill the VS instantly on spot
-Disable the VS without killing them.

And finally if you take too long talking in a mirror of Ashley killing Wrex. One of your other Squaddie Garrus, EDI, Liara and Tali kills them. 

Like Ash kill Wrex (ha! Karmas a bitch)


Also for the Uber Renagade.
You convince the VS to stand down. When they turn their back in a mirror of Saren vs Nhilus you can shoot the VS in the head when their back is turned.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> what gamemechanics did I use. In the cutscene she used a move like sabotage.
> 
> Regardless there were more assassins who would have captured her.





> Let the countdown finish. Tali gets captured



The game mechanic of responsive game over screens. The game forces Tali to lose without you because she, like everyone, is a required team mate. Same way Jenkins died to Deus Ex Machina (the drone lasers cut through his shields, but NOBODY else).


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> The game mechanic of responsive game over screens. The game forces Tali to lose without you because she, like everyone, is a required team mate. Same way Jenkins died to Deus Ex Machina (the drone lasers cut through his shields, but NOBODY else).



Jenkin's death, Ashley killing a heavily armored Wrex are all lore based scene. 


Similarly Shepard sexing Morinth and dying. Or X character dying in the vent are also lore based scene and results. As in "could happen" lore and result. So it is real, without Shepard Tali would have lost, she states this. Ashley can kill an off guard wrex etc.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2011)

Who gives a shit about "feats"? Wrex may have taken down a thresher singlehandedly, but that means nothing on Edolus. No point in wanking over bits of trivia that have absolutely no meaning in-game.

Edit:


> three heavy mech alone.


Four, actually. But it's a combination of cutscene prowess and RAAAGE over having been locked up so long (how she can move so well after being in cryo is another thing). 

Still doesn't help in combat with YMIRs.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2011)

Anybody seen this new power for the Vanguard class?  Nova?  

here's a look 

Seems interesting, a sort of circular shockwave around your body, except it's only for those immediately around you.  

I've also heard that the Adept will have an ability where you can go into a Biotic primal mode where you can fire off multiple abilities in a row, but then you have a longer than normal cooldown.   Could be cool to lift multiple enemies, use warp on them, then finish them off with a throw or a shockwave (which I hear is being overhauled in order to be a more effective and unique skill)


----------



## Bonney (Dec 4, 2011)

I've always had a male soldier and an female adept play through. So that adept primal mode sounds right up my alley for ME3. I also like the idea of using multiple abilities in succession, because in ME2 I felt underwhelmed by some of the biotics abilities. To me it was underpowered on insanity as well.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought the Adept abilities were okay.  I would have liked singularity to be a bit more useful, not that it was a throwaway ability, but lift was very much like singularity, and therefore made the two a bit repetitive.  If you also include extra abilities like Stasis or Reave, the class becomes much more powerful.  

Personally I think in the end I liked Infiltrator and Sentinal the most.  

I have some good feelings on how the combat is evolved in ME3.  Although the marketing focus in on heavy melee, It'll be interesting to see if you are forced to move around more due to the new types of enemies.  Hopefully the normal run in combat is a bit faster so that run and gun is useful to a appropriate degree.  Most of ME2 is spent trying to find a safe place to hunker down, and then picking the enemy off one by one.  The one real exception is Vanguard, but even then it's a major risk to charge into the battle with multiple enemies still in the field, it can be done with the upgrades to charge, but it takes a lot of skill, which is a good thing overall.  

The demos so far seem to indicate that moving around more has benefits but it could simply be the difficulty.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Anybody seen this new power for the Vanguard class?  Nova?
> 
> here's a look
> 
> ...




I DONT WANT TO PLAY VANGUARD ANYMORE
/deletes 14 of his 32 saved files


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 4, 2011)

What the Hell is a VS?

I still think running into battle with Immunity and unleashed Hell is better than those pussy biotics.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> What the Hell is a VS?
> 
> I still think running into battle with Immunity and unleashed Hell is better than those pussy biotics.



Nothing quite like having a maxed out immunity and sprinting into combat meleeing and using carnage and grenades in CQC

then using adrenaline rush to reset the timers and do it all again 

although watching Liara one shot her mother with a lift and seeing Benezia's head do a 90 degree angle as it hits the ceiling and drops to no health as she hits the floor for a cut scene is


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I DONT WANT TO PLAY VANGUARD ANYMORE
> /deletes 14 of his 32 saved files



Why would you say this.  Charge is still one of the abilities, Nova isn't replacing charge, it's probably either a possible evolution of charge or it's simply another power.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

they could be giving the vanguard cool moves BUT NO
they need to give a shitty move to the VG

charge + melee/shotgun/heavy melee

unless that move knocks over ymirs, geth primes, geth colossus and altas
it's shit

expend your shield especially in hardcore which will be the first difficulty i will be playing on, unless insanity is available for the get go to knock CQC enemas away?
no thanks


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm only playing a sentinel for their achievements. I already got hte Infiltraitors achievements. I don't plan to beat the game as that sheppard though. Get 1200/1200 is my goal, and ONLY my goal. I'm doijng as peed run of lvl 60 Insanity Soldier w/o Paramour.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I only ever played sentinel on ME1. I was full on Adept and Infiltrator all the time for every playthrough on ME2


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know what the vanguard heavy melee is?


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to guess, on a whim, that Vanguard shares Adept's biotic punch of doom and Infiltrator shares the Engineer's flaming sword of justice.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2011)

I heard it was a biotic pimpslap similar to the adept's, but that was based off the unfinished co-op mode, so it may be slightly different.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope they're all unique in some way, but eh. I won't complain. The heavy melee attacks are pretty awesome as is.

Now just give me a command to have Garrus pimp-slap someone...

Or for Jack to wreck shit like she did to those YMIR mechs.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 4, 2011)

I got to Horizon with Soldier and Soldier is a horrible class IMO. I can't do all ammo.

I need _some_ Biotics, so I started with Vanguard. Pretty good class. Not Sentinel level, but still a lot better than Soldier.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Infiltrator = God Tier


----------



## Butcher (Dec 4, 2011)

Ehhh,I tried Vanguard some, and it is alright but still not worth going through the whole game with it.

Jumping to Adept next since I've seen my bro use it and it looks like a powerhouse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

So apparently Jack has hair now?  How about hookin' me up with a link?


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So apparently Jack has hair now?  How about hookin' me up with a link?



Exactly as the artists had described her before. It's a mohawk-ponytail with the sides shaved.





As you can see, she is also fully-dressed now.

I really dig it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

I wasn't crazy about the idea of her having hair.  It seemed like the whole idea ignores her established trademark... but I like this.  I can still tell it's Jack.  And the look suits her.

The question is what does her love interest Commander Shepard think?


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I wasn't crazy about the idea of her having hair.  It seemed like the whole idea ignores her established trademark... but I like this.  I can still tell it's Jack.  And the look suits her.
> 
> The question is what does her love interest Commander Shepard think?



They had a good enough reason for it, though. Jack's kept her attitude for the most part, but they said it's a sign of her "maturing." Aside from being a general bitch and snarky sometimes, she was mostly childish, a bit ignorant, selfish, and extremely immature. Although she still has her snark, it's more about her realizing not _all_ of the world sucks and not everyone's out to get her. It's not about her trademark, it's about character growth.

Plus I imagine if you had Jack as your love interest, she'd probably want to try and steer a bit away from what she's embraced so much about her past that she was finally able to let go of.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Ehhh,I tried Vanguard some, and it is alright but still *not worth going through the whole game with it.*
> 
> Jumping to Adept next since I've seen my bro use it and it looks like a powerhouse.


I will slap your shit into March. 

I must be terrible at the adept class, because I can never get through an insanity run.


> Plus I imagine if you had Jack as your love interest, she'd probably want to try and steer a bit away from what she's embraced so much about her past that she was finally able to let go of.


Even if she wasn't Shepard's LI, I hardly think she'd want to keep a permanent reminder of some cult she considers to have used her. 

...Of course, there's also the meta explanation - namely that hair growth is a narrative shortcut.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

True that. Overall, I look forward to seeing Jack again. One of my favorite characters in the series.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

Jack is my biotic waifu :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

Vanguard heavy melee

IS A BIOTIC FLASH KICK 

ITS LIKE GUILE IS THE ME VERSE


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

That sucks balls.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2011)

"Biotic flash kick"?

Source?


----------



## Butcher (Dec 4, 2011)

Adept kicks some serious ass . Once again though, it is no Sentinel. Though it will get transferred with it to ME 3. 

Also dat Slam. I added it as a bonus power and it rocks.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2011)

Reave > slam.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL Slam 

Its a useless version of Shockwave [which in of its self is situational]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

Slam is good for a soldier
quick 3 sec recharge power for cc


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 4, 2011)

I like Jack with that hairstyle it fits her even if she isn't rocking the shaved look


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Slam is good for a soldier
> quick 3 sec recharge power for cc



Giving  bitoitc power's to a Pure combat class?


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

"WHAT?! HOW DARE YOU USE THE RPG ASPECTS MEANT TO DIVERSIFY YOUR EXPERIENCE TO ACTUALLY DIVERSIFY YOUR EXPERIENCE! YOU'RE A MONSTER!!!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2011)

Giving Biotics to a Soldier is like giving an Archer a gun

it defeats the fucking purpose


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Again, missing the point of an RPG experience.

Maybe you _are_ better suited for shooters...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Again, missing the point of an RPG experience.
> 
> Maybe you _are_ better suited for shooters...



iam not Missing the point ,You are.


I play a solider to revel in the fact thats its a simple man with a gun against  mecha Cuthulus, 1000 year old psychics and giant Space Turtles. The most bad ass being in the Galaxy is a pure human.

Also It makes no sense for lore wise, for a pure solider suddenly develop a specific biotic power and only that power.

Not to mention like i said, it defeats the point of playing a soldier, u want magic powers play a biotic class. Their are better options for a soldier then some thing as useless as slam any way


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

You can try to explain it all you want. You clearly don't know the purpose of an RPG if you have to criticize someone's playstyle when the option is given for that sole purpose.

Modern Warfare 3 would probably be more your speed. Less thinking.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> You can try to explain it all you want. You clearly don't know the purpose of an RPG if you have to criticize someone's playstyle when the option is given for that sole purpose.


 If some one makes a shit decision i am gonna call them on it, 


> Modern Warfare 3 would probably be more your speed. Less thinking.


 no i am just an actual role player, i dont throw some thing stupid on my character just for the lullz of it like some people,  for me it needs to make sense

Same reason i hate the full body armors


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> You can try to explain it all you want. You clearly don't know the purpose of an RPG if you have to criticize someone's playstyle when the option is given for that sole purpose.
> 
> Modern Warfare 3 would probably be more your speed. Less thinking.



Krory, you're being kind of an ass.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Krory, you're being kind of an ass.



Uhm... DUH.

That's kind of my purpose here.


----------



## Wan (Dec 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Krory, you're being kind of an ass.



*must resist snide remark* 

Edit:  Wait, he's ok with it?  I'll go ahead with it then:

You're surprised by this, why...?


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone who's surprised by this revelation clearly doesn't pay much attention to my posts.

Which is actually not all that surprising in of itself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2011)

its  the  phenomenon at work


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Uhm... DUH.
> 
> That's kind of my purpose here.





If you're fine with it, then just keep doing what you do best.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> If you're fine with it, then just keep doing what you do best.



Of course I'm fine with it. Anyone I really give two shits about looks past or supports my sardonicism. I wouldn't be where I am today without my friends and family.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> iam not Missing the point ,You are.
> 
> 
> I play a solider to revel in the fact thats its a simple man with a gun against  mecha Cuthulus, 1000 year old psychics and giant Space Turtles. The most bad ass being in the Galaxy is a pure human.
> ...




You are mistaken, by lore ALL version of Shepard has biotic potential. 

This is known when talking to Kaidan, he says to ALL classes of Shepard that. Shepard has an L 3 Biotic amp.

By lore Shepard is an N7 black ops soldier, who at one point of his career was exposed to Eezo and gained BIOTIC POTENTIAL.

From N7 infaltration training he gets combat and tech skills.
From Eezo exposiour he gets biotic potential.


Now he has the ability to use all combat,tech and biotic skill.

 Now weather he(you) choose to TRAIN AND SPECIALIZE in whichever three aspect is up to you.

All Shepards including soldier,infaltrator and engineer have the potential to use biotic.

Its up to YOU to choose which training and ADVANCED training he does.

So yes thats why a soldier can learn slam. The already have the potential, they just need to learn it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> You are mistaken, by lore ALL version of Shepard has biotic potential.
> 
> This is known when talking to Kaidan, he says to ALL classes of Shepard that. Shepard has an L 3 Biotic amp.
> 
> .



he never said any thing about me having an implant in my Soldier game, and i played that shit like 5 times, not to mention my engineer game ether


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2011)

He was rebuilt after being burned up in a planet's atmosphere and falling to the surface from re-entry. Of course he can be a biotic, even if he was just a soldier.


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Uhm... DUH.
> 
> That's kind of my purpose here.



I see you have found the Qun.......and purpose. ............


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

The World said:


> He was rebuilt after being burned up in a planet's atmosphere. Of course he can be a biotic, even if he was just a soldier.



That just further proves that Cerberus is incompetent, their instructions were "put him back together the way he was before"

and even if a Solder would get biotic powers cause of Cerberus fucking up, why would he get some thing advance like slam [or reave, dominate and stasis], with how eezo exposures work he would be fucking lucky just to be able to push and pull with out blowing out the back of his head.


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2011)

'Cause he's the goddamned Shepard, that's why.

And lolBioware.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

The World said:


> 'Cause he's the goddamned Shepard, that's why.
> 
> And lolBioware.



i dont blame them for giving that option, some people dont care about actually role playing

Its simple Gameplay and Story Segregation, damn if i cant  express my irritation over the matter


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 5, 2011)

color me confused I thought all the dialogue options were the actual role playing elements. The combat is just gameplay imo 
In any case can't you just make your soldier learn a biotic move by giving them an extra ability anyway? Like how biotics get tech powers or how tech experts get biotic powers.

Plus its Bioware so.......


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> color me confused I thought all the dialogue options were the actual role playing elements. The combat is just gameplay imo
> In any case can't you just make your soldier learn a biotic move by giving them an extra ability anyway? Like how biotics get tech powers or how tech experts get biotic powers.



for most  people RPG simply means Loot, and being able to build ur characters differently.

For people like me, its about  creating a character and then playing that character[ and by  a smaller extension the world] as i would a role in a play.

Every Shepard [or Dragon age, Fallout. Skyrim ect character] I make, i play with a certain Personality, and set of experiences in mind.

Yes a soldier can learn a biotic ability, Doesn't mean he should, for a variety of reasons


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Hana (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Jack is my biotic waifu :33


I think even the boss chooses Jack sometimes.


----------



## Hana (Dec 5, 2011)

Female Shepard on the cover of Playstation Magazine.



omg omg omg She is finally in advertising!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

That's Australia.  I'm sure Playstation North America will have a much shittier cover.


----------



## Ghai (Dec 5, 2011)

played ME2 all weekend 

im gonna fail


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 5, 2011)

I sense failure ahead for you


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That's Australia.  I'm sure Playstation North America will have a much shittier cover.



She's not nearly naked enough for their cover.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 5, 2011)

I really need to finish the arrival DLC for all my playthroughs but I doubt its going to matter for ME3 anyway.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

I still don't like how default fem-Shep looks like a rejected My Chemical Romance groupie.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> I still don't like how default fem-Shep looks like a rejected My Chemical Romance groupie.



She looks like the whiny female lead from that terrible sitcom _Suburgatory_.


*Spoiler*: _Femshep_ 











*Spoiler*: _Whiny female lead_


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

I still like my comparison better.

Fem-Shep looks so bad that even Jack wants to slap her and say, "Quit being so fucking emo."


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

wow that's a band i havent heard about in a while


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory, Jack is Punk Rock, not Emo


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Punk rock died long ago.

Thanks for that, Green Day. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> She looks like the whiny female lead from that terrible sitcom _Suburgatory_.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Femshep_
> ...



What the heck is wrong with FemShep's face in that first pic? :rofl

It looks like she is about to pass a big one..


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

Femshep is about to shit all over the reapers
Open wide Harbinger

I'll rip out your tentacles and shit down your  wounds


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Someone get that woman a laxative. She looks all clammed up.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

needs more bimbo shep :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

No, it needs a Shep that doesn't look like fucking garbage.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

thar we go :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Axl's sounding almost butthurt that everyone's hating on emo-Shep.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

actually its the opposite
I had a realization that I would hate all of the pre created femsheps because 
male shepard is defined
femshep is not and shouldnt be defined
let each gamer design their own fem shep 

anyway
my favorite shep is this one :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i37INk2S_BI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Is that Moe Howard Shepard?


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> actually its the opposite
> I had a realization that I would hate all of the pre created femsheps because
> male shepard is defined
> femshep is not and shouldnt be defined
> ...


She looks awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Is that Moe Howard Shepard?



Actually
SHe is quite a stooge 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCsjyBBlDzU&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]



Jena said:


> She looks awesome.



She's so boss :33
She cosplays Lady Hawke from DA2 as well


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> No, it needs a Shep that doesn't look like fucking garbage.



i just wish she wasn't white *sigh*


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

WAIT, I KNOW WHO THAT IS. WE FOLLOW EACH OTHER ON TWITTER. D:

So weird.

Anyways...


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 5, 2011)

Id' pay heavily for a Moses Howard Sheppard facial code.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Id' pay heavily for a Moses Howard Sheppard facial



I knew you were gay!
Ha!



> code.



Oop. My dirty mind is up to no good again


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

She's a good Hawke cosplayer.

Shepard still looks bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

You hating on Shep because i hated on DA2


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> You hating on Shep because i hated on DA2



You hated on DAII?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> You hated on DAII?



YEAH
TOTALLY DID
AND STUFF

ISABELA WAS A WHORE

That I loved
alot 

Isabela 

Actually I liked all the characters [eventually] except Carver and my like for Anders faded :<
though i never gave carver a chance 
I gave the elves i benched most of first playthrough a chance 

LITTLE SISTER GREY WARDEN BETHANY 

the story was kinda eh
combat was "Ace" as Sam would say from Gears :33
I felt the story was missing something
but I dont know what :<


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

I appreciated not having to save the galaxy in an RPG for once.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> I appreciated not having to save the galaxy in an RPG for once.



ditto. not miraculously being the center of every ones universe was nice, made the story feel more organic.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

"Obi-Warden Kenobi! You're our only hope!"

At least Shepard seems somewhat different. A character like "the Warden" seemed so undeserving, especially due to horrible RP mechanics and lack of emotion. Shepard always seems badass and more like "I'm the motherfuckin' hero because no one else is." None of that destiny garbage that litters JRPGs... just a matter of who actually decides to _try_.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2011)

FemShep looks awesome :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesomely trampy, sure.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2011)

You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 5, 2011)

In the end, it really doesn't matter to me because I never use the default appearance.  I always customize my Shepards.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

^ same but i have been tempted to play as sheploo

least she isn't a blond....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2011)

Why do you hate white blond woman?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why do you hate white blond woman?



i dont i just wish the Gaming industry would catch up with the times, and  have some people of color as their main protagonists and advertisement mascots.

Would it of killed them to make her a sistah?


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Blonde women are typically taken less seriously. It's a stereotype, really.

That's why you hear stories of how a number of actresses who are actually naturally blonde dye their air (Olivia Wilde and Emma Stone are the two biggest ones), because it's a fact that they typically aren't considered as much as brunettes or red-heads.

I don't care either way - the blonde Shep looked like shit not because she was blonde but because, in general, this Shep looks God awful.

And while I, also, will be playing with a custom appearance it also does have a slight affect because I don't want to have to choose between Sheploo and that tramp when I set up my ME3 collector's edition on my shelf. It's lose, lose.


----------



## Hana (Dec 5, 2011)

My manShep is a sexy black man. 



Unf.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

What a waste of a perfectly good character, Hana.

I'm ashamed in you.


----------



## Hana (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> What a waste of a perfectly good character, Hana.
> 
> I'm ashamed in you.



I know. I know. I'll go cry my buckets of tears now.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

And rightfully so.

I'm going to go make the Aryan Shepard Fanclub.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

You humans are all Racist.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 5, 2011)

you turians are always busy with your goddamn calibrations and shit.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like I'm the only that uses Default Shep's look? I think he looks pretty bad ass when he is Default. 

I customize his armor though of course.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Hana said:


> My manShep is a sexy black man.
> 
> 
> 
> Unf.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena and Hana are not allowed in my Aryan Shepard Fanclub.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

considering you have an Asian American in your avatar, nether should you.

Just sayian


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

She's not Shepard.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I should turn this thread into an X-Men thread.


----------



## Corran (Dec 5, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Sounds like I'm the only that uses Default Shep's look? I think he looks pretty bad ass when he is Default.
> 
> I customize his armor though of course.



I use default male Shep. Most of the time when I make custom character it ends up looking retarded and then I'm stuck with it the whole game.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Jena and Hana are not allowed in my Aryan Shepard Fanclub.


ABER MEIN F?HRER


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> I think I should turn this thread into an X-Men thread.



You shouldn't.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> ABER MEIN F?HRER








Eternal Goob said:


> You shouldn't.



Why not? All this talk of an... ethnically challenged... Shepard disturbs me greatly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2011)

Asari or Turian Shepard would be cool


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

> You shouldn't.
> Why not? All this talk of an... ethnically challenged... Shepard disturbs me greatly.



Then you should step away from the thread for a while.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Then you should step away from the thread for a while.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

has any one made a middle eastern Shep?


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Why not? All this talk of an... ethnically challenged... Shepard disturbs me greatly.


Your mom is ethnically challenged.

ZING!

Your mom insults are the ultimate form of wit.



Zen-aku said:


> has any one made a middle eastern Shep?


Er...sort of. I didn't consciously make her middle-eastern, but a Shep on one of my playthroughs had tan skin and black hair.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2011)

>using male Shepard

ISHYGDDT


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Your mom is ethnically challenged.
> 
> ZING!
> 
> Your mom insults are the ultimate form of wit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Er...sort of. I didn't consciously make her middle-eastern, but a Shep on one of my playthroughs had tan skin and black hair.


 not necessarily middle eastern, Could be Italian, Hispanic,Indian (dot and feather) ,Polynesian ect.



Gilgamesh said:


> >using male Shepard
> 
> ISHYGDDT


Damn straight i do, me an most the people who play the game


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2011)

I am not getting the collector's edition
it's not worth it 
same stat weapons that have the N7 logo?

ME2 weapons already transfer over
HELLO TERMINUS BLACK HOLE LAWCHAIR 
Hello Mattock :33

80 bucks for a ymir dog shitty weapons and avatar items? 
Artbook is cool. 
A DLC mission and character what will be first day DLC?
no thanks 

rather get standard and spend the 800 points for the char and mission

I made an Asian Femshep :33
named/designed her after my fiancee who was quite impressed


----------



## Butcher (Dec 6, 2011)

REALLY!?

Fuck yes.

I love my Locust SMG. Kick ass gun .


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I am not getting the collector's edition
> it's not worth it
> same stat weapons that have the N7 logo?
> 
> ...



I'll get it because I want the art book, the metal case, the comic, the N7 patch, the lithograph, my Ymir pet, the alternate outfits, the N7 hoodie for Shepard, the digital soundtrack, the Normandy prop for my XBL avatar, and all the badges and avatars.

Especially because you'll most likely end up paying 15 bucks for the Character and mission alone.


----------



## Hana (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'll get it because I want the art book, the metal case, the comic, the N7 patch, the lithograph, my Ymir pet, the alternate outfits, the N7 hoodie for Shepard, the digital soundtrack, the Normandy prop for my XBL avatar, and all the badges and avatars.
> 
> Especially because you'll most likely end up paying 15 bucks for the Character and mission alone.



I agree with you. It looks well worth it to me. The hardcover art book and soundtrack alone were worth it. Usually soundtracks are around 10 dollars and artbooks are worth just as much.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Hana said:


> I agree with you. It looks well worth it to me. The hardcover art book and soundtrack alone were worth it. Usually soundtracks are around 10 dollars and artbooks are worth just as much.



I knew you were the smart one of the group.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 6, 2011)

I only want the extra weapons and missions.

I could care less about everything else.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2011)

their is no such thing as "to many weapons", add that with the extra Char, and the art book, i pretty much had to get the CE


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 6, 2011)

I probably won't even be using those weapons, but I'm still buying the Collector's Edition.  Pre-ordered it the day it was announced.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gpDY06uHVds[/YOUTUBE]

  +


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Human Garrus_


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Here's another one_


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone have any truly amazing Mass Effect music vids?  I saw one a year back that retold the original games story and was blown away, but can't find it anymore.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the Species flip ME characters
there was a human Liara
Nerdy nerdy nerd


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Anyone have any truly amazing Mass Effect music vids?  I saw one a year back that retold the original games story and was blown away, but can't find it anymore.



[YOUTUBE]zHFnHSGCr7I[/YOUTUBE] My personal favorite....


*Spoiler*: __ 

























 Check these out as well


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 7, 2011)

Not that far away 
I really need to get up on finishing my romance playthroughs


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Same for me  Kinda, i want to make playthroughs that maximize the potential love triangle drama

Like seeing Ash's head explode that i hooked up with tali behind her back


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2011)

My cheating on Liara with Tali is Bioware's fault for not having Tali as a romance option in the first game


----------



## Hana (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm working on my worst possible playthrough right now. It's so difficult to play. Shepard is such an asshole. Stupid Aryan Shepard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> My cheating on Liara with Tali is Bioware's fault for not having Tali as a romance option in the first game



I couldn't agree more 

thogh Liara shunning me in the vanilla game had some thing to do with it as well


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still annoyed at Bioware for being major teases and not showing Tali's face.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm still annoyed at Bioware for being major teases and not showing Tali's face.



I am not, thats some thing best saved for the finale. it will be all the sweeter now


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

you can do better krory


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

No one can do better than Wrex.

Wrex is the best mate.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I am not, thats some thing best saved for the finale. it will be all the sweeter now


Thats if they actually do show it at the finale

I miss Wrex. Him and Tali were my favorite team in ME1.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

I would give up everyone except Garrus and Jack to have Anderson as a permanent squadmate.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> My personal favorite....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks man   I've really liked the first few so far.  Found this one the other day and thought you guys might like it too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RSbLtLhSyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Thanks man   I've really liked the first few so far.  Found this one the other day and thought you guys might like it too.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RSbLtLhSyo[/YOUTUBE]



that was pretty good...excuse me i got some thing in my eye.....and my heart


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]zHFnHSGCr7I[/YOUTUBE] My personal favorite....


That was a nice video. One of the related videos on the side though caught my eye and I decided to watch it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbyfplLpL98&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

...

I'm not sure whether to laugh or feel irked by this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

cannot unsee


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Minor Jack/ME3 spoiler_ 



Jack apparently got an N7 tattoo on her arse.


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless this post.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: _Minor Jack/ME3 spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Jack apparently got an N7 tattoo on her arse.



shows who she belongs to


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2011)

She says as much to someone named "Prangley," but I can't tell if she's taking the piss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

god i love her so much


----------



## Hana (Dec 7, 2011)

Jack has some awesome lines in the script.

Here is a non-plot spoilerish line that I loved.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack: All right, amp check! Prangley, those fields were weak. Cerberus isn't gonna lie down out of pity like that girl you took to prom.




She reminds me of a drill sergeant I had at boot camp. I love you Jack.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 7, 2011)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: _Minor Jack/ME3 spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Jack apparently got an N7 tattoo on her arse.



That's hot
really hot


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm guessing Prangley is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



one of her students


 then.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope we get to see dem tats.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys! I'm so happy my eyes are sweating.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard Jack and came running.

Then I simply couldn't NOT click the spoiler.

Gawd, I love Jack.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> I heard Jack and came running.
> 
> Then I simply couldn't NOT click the spoiler.
> 
> Gawd, I love Jack.



KORY LETS TALK ABOUT KAIDAN.  

His VA answered my request and said my _NAME_.. My eyes are sweating.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

That sounds lovely, but that's not about Jack so I can't be arsed to care. 

No, but really, that's awesome.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

Two reps to whoever finds or draws a picture of Jack with an N7 tattoo on her arse.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> Two reps to whoever finds or draws a picture of Jack with an N7 tattoo on her arse.


Why would you want that.  



Krory said:


> That sounds lovely, but that's not about Jack so I can't be arsed to care.
> 
> No, but really, that's awesome.


Sbarge is so awesome. My eyes are still sweating.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

Because she's awesome and not Kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank god she's not Kaidan. That would be weird.


----------



## Wan (Dec 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> KORY LETS TALK ABOUT KAIDAN.
> 
> His VA answered my request and said my _NAME_.. My eyes are sweating.



He says "um" a lot without a script.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, really... I wouldn't know what to do if you liked a _good_ character.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

At least Garrus is returning as a squad member in ME 3 . As long as he's on the crew I'm fine.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> KORY LETS TALK ABOUT KAIDAN.
> 
> His VA answered my request and said my _NAME_.. My eyes are sweating.



I can imagine you going into anaphylactic shock when you heard this for the first time.

...and then promptly saving the file to your computer so you can use it as a masturbatory aid.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

That's so disturbing on so many levels, and that's coming from someone who wants to see an ass-tattoo and is obsessed with an eternally seventeen year-old Chinese-American vampire.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> At least Garrus is returning as a squad member in ME 3 . As long as he's on the crew I'm fine.





Krory said:


> Yeah, really... I wouldn't know what to do if you liked a _good_ character.


Yeah I know right. That would be crazy since I only like excellent characters.  



Jena said:


> I can imagine you going into anaphylactic shock when you heard this for the first time.
> 
> ...and then promptly saving the file to your computer so you can use it as a masturbatory aid.


I love it that he saved it for last.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's so disturbing on so many levels, and that's coming from someone who wants to see an ass-tattoo and is obsessed with an eternally seventeen year-old Chinese-American vampire.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent characters? I don't see you liking Jack...  Strange.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I don't get i-OHHH!!! I get it now.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> Excellent characters? I don't see you liking Jack...  Strange.



Trolling aside, I don't understand the appeal as Jack as a romance character. I think she's a bit nutty and kinda crazy, but a good person over all. I don't see her betraying her friends... if she had any.  Good character, just not someone I want to bang. 

But I'm asking a serious question, what is it about Jack that makes you wanna bang her?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Trolling aside, I don't understand the appeal as Jack as a romance character. I think she's a bit nutty and kinda crazy, but a good person over all. I don't see her betraying her friends... if she had any.  Good character, just not someone I want to bang.
> 
> But I'm asking a serious question, *what is it about Jack that makes you wanna bang her*?



Because Kelly is an honest to good option.

Srsly though... I dunno. I have a thing for damaged goods. But not Ashley-"Waaah, waaah, I'm judged for my grandfather's actions, MY LIFE IS SO HARD!!!"-damaged. I dig the attitude and I think it's more of the prospect of what she could become (which judging from that one quote from ME3 is a badass). I'm attracted to help someone grow/change, if necessary. Most of the other characters don't need that. Jack is like a puppy that's been kicked too many times... then shaved her head... tattooed every part of her body... and now brutally murders people. But a puppy nonetheless.

What can I say. I'm a helper.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Trolling aside, I don't understand the appeal as Jack as a romance character. I think she's a bit nutty and kinda crazy, but a good person over all. I don't see her betraying her friends... if she had any.  Good character, just not someone I want to bang.
> 
> *But I'm asking a serious question, what is it about Jack that makes you wanna bang her?*



*From the viewpoint of a straight 22 year old male:* You know how allot of girls and women like the prospect of Fixing a Bad boy?

Well allot guys like the Prospect of saving a Bad girl [those that dont want to be a bad boy along with her]

Jack is Abrasive, Aggressive and Damaged, so on an emotional level, being the one person who she can let her guard down around, and  start become more of an actual human being through a emotional connection is an appealing prospect.

at least those are my feelings on her.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2011)

Or...she'd be awesome in bed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2011)

Personally Jack Strikes me as a Cuddler.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2011)

You think? Hummm actually...yeah


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

Even better.


----------



## Jena (Dec 8, 2011)

She seems like she'd be the type to cuddle...only when she thinks Shepard is asleep.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2011)

88 days to me3 :<


----------



## Masai (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going trough 2 for the first time now. It really is all it's cracked out to be. I'm guessing i'm about halfway done and i already can't wait for 3. What's with the mineral scanning hate though? I kinda like doing it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 8, 2011)

Its incredibly repetitive and slow. Thank god you can get an upgrade to make it faster.


----------



## Masai (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm, maybe it was changed for the PS3 version? I think i remember reading something like that. I did get the upgrade early on though so that probably helped. Still, i don't have a problem doing it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess I can see why people would like damaged goods. It's in our blood to take care of things that needs us.  


In other news... 



This will always be funny.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 8, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> My cheating on Liara with Tali is Bioware's fault for not having Tali as a romance option in the first game



You cheating bastard!


You cheat on her after she saves you cold dead bloody ass. Thats harsh!

I never romanced Tali. Romance felt creepy. Especially when I saw Sheploo's reaction to Tali's face.

(did all the romance at least once reloaded and overwrote the ones I don't like )

In my playthroughs.

ME1 Liara > LOTSB faithfully continued > Me3 will continue

My canon and 4 other shepard choose this. 

ME1 Liara> Me2 cheated with Liara for  Miranda> Lotsb cheated with Miranda for Liara> both relationship active>ME 3 hopeful Threesome with two of the galaxys most powerful woman!

Tell me who dosen't want an awesome threesome


Have 3 playthroughs of this.


ME1 Single>  Me2 Miranda >ME3 continued.

2 playthroughs of this


Did Ash once in Me1 >Cheated and Renagademanced Jack> Slept with Tali, just before SM, gave her space aids, brokeup  with her> Slept with Miranda> Me3 will start a romance with Liara and sleep with her.

And that is my friends is my perfect score Shepard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2011)

Masai said:


> Hmm, maybe it was changed for the PS3 version? I think i remember reading something like that. I did get the upgrade early on though so that probably helped. Still, i don't have a problem doing it.


 they patched the hell out of it for both versions, its now pretty easy and  quick



Dariustwinblade said:


> I never romanced Tali. Romance felt creepy. Especially when I saw Sheploo's reaction to Tali's face.


"the "Shepard face" dose not appear during the  romance, he actually has a calm focused face.

and tali isn't creepy!


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I guess I can see why people would like damaged goods. It's in our blood to take care of things that needs us.
> 
> 
> In other news...
> ...



It'd be better if people got the quote right.  It's "IN the knee."


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 8, 2011)

okay I was out two days... what I miss...


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> they patched the hell out of it for both versions, its now pretty easy and  quick
> 
> "the "Shepard face" dose not appear during the  romance, he actually has a calm focused face.
> 
> and tali isn't creepy!



Tali isn't creepy, her romance is.

I felt like a pedo. Similar case was with Merril in da2.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2011)

That Arrow meme is the worst shit ever. People need to stop using it, you aren't funny.


----------



## Circe (Dec 8, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Tali isn't creepy, her romance is.
> 
> I felt like a pedo. Similar case was with Merril in da2.


It's the hero worship. It's basically banging a less pathetic, female Conrad Verner.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

Circe said:


> It's the hero worship. It's basically banging a *less pathetic*, female Conrad Verner.



I'm not so sure about that...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2011)

Circe said:


> It's the hero worship. It's basically banging a less pathetic, female Conrad Verner.


HAhaha.... oh wow. I don't have anything against Tali and her romance but this is golden. 




Krory said:


> It'd be better if people got the quote right.  It's "IN the knee."


Some of them say "to the knee." I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Tali isn't creepy, her romance is.
> 
> I felt like a pedo. Similar case was with Merril in da2.


  Girls have crushes , doesn't make it pedo, they both act their ages



Circe said:


> It's the hero worship. It's basically banging a less pathetic, female Conrad Verner.


 its not that ether, Tali will and dose call you on your shit

their is a difference between admiration and hero worship


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

It's hero worship.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> You cheating bastard!
> 
> 
> You cheat on her after she saves you cold dead bloody ass. Thats harsh!
> ...



Miranda is nothing but a bitch for Cerberus. I can never get a high enough Paragon/Renegade score to break up Jack & Miranda's fight( I always have to take Jack's side) .

Gonna start my romance soon. Probably gonna do Tali :ho. Miranda is hard to get close to, Jack is cool and all, but I wouldn't want to have a relationship with somebody who could kill me. And Samara is just....Samara.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2011)

Tali  could kill you too.



Krory said:


> It's hero worship.


Hero means the object of your attention can do no wrong, and you will support them no matter what.

Neither Tali nor Merrill are like that

Tali will disagree with you and get pissed if u show AI sympathies

Merrili react very badly to u calling her out on being a blood Mage and talking to spirits


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2011)

Not like Tali could crush my balls with her mind though .


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2011)

A new  pulse

[Youtube]wVEFQFS2wDo[/youtube]


----------



## Hana (Dec 8, 2011)

I am just going to watch the VGA for trailers and Zachary Levi. Unf.  

While I like Arrival, I don't believe it deserves best DLC. (Shadow Broker should have got it last year.) While I liked some of DA II, it definitely doesn't deserve RPG of the year.

Shepard's movements look more fluid. I like.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 8, 2011)

Arrival really wasn't that great but lord knows DA2 winning anything is gonna cause an uproar


----------



## Butcher (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm having a romance with Miranda on my Adept file. 

I'm just doing it because she is hawt as hell.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 9, 2011)

Circe said:


> It's the hero worship.



I would agree with this in terms of ME1 to a certain extent, but in ME2 Tali has grown up, she doesn't just do whatever you tell her to do, yes she still has her crush on Shep, but she doesn't abandon her mission, she gets pissed that you are working with Cerberus, she'll get pissed if you side with A.I sympathies.  

The simple fact is that Tali has always admired Shepard and she has little to no experience with men.  I'm sure some people are attracted to the idea of breaking her in, but really that sort of fetish isn't really that different from the fetish of changing the bad girl (Jack) into what you want her to be, or the appeal of winning the prize of the genetically altered "perfect" woman in Miranda.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 9, 2011)

Tali being inexperienced and young played no part in why I liked her. Nor did the supposed hero worship.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2011)

I think we're going to get a new ME3 trailer at the VGAs tomorrow. 

omg.. I thought my body would be ready but it's not.... _hhhhnnngghh_---!!!


----------



## Hana (Dec 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I think we're going to get a new ME3 trailer at the VGAs tomorrow.
> 
> omg.. I thought my body would be ready but it's not.... _hhhhnnngghh_---!!!



It's confirmed on twitter. It's also confirmed that it isn't the femshep trailer.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2011)

Hana said:


> It's confirmed on twitter. *It's also confirmed that it isn't the femshep trailer*.



DOHOHOHO!! I was worried for a bit. Thank god. I wont have to suffer watching red hair fShep with my Glorious Kaidan... not yet anyways


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2011)

Canon fShep romance is Garrus anyway.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 9, 2011)

> It's confirmed on twitter. It's also confirmed that it isn't the femshep trailer.



boo        .


----------



## Hana (Dec 9, 2011)

Chris Priestly from Bioware said:
			
		

> Ok, it is a hard part of my job, but I prefer to do what I call "managing expectations". When we do not manage fan expectation, people's imaginations get ahead of them and they see something cool, but since it isn't what they expect, they end up disappointed.
> 
> I can say it is not the FemShep trailer.
> 
> ...



While everyone was discussing the "planet" he mentioned, he posted this.



> Perhaps "location" would have been a better choice of words than "planet".
> 
> Or perhaps not.



So the trailer's "cool scene" is about Omega....maybe?


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't like this new thread title.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2011)

The tittle needs to be more zealous.

MY BODY JUST CAN'T


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The tittle needs to be more zealous.



^ This.

I demand capitals and all manner of colours.


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2011)

> abbieheppe abbie heppe
> Today I learned that there is Mass Effect fanfic for people with sneezing fetishes. So that happened.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

ME3 is broken forever.

Seems to be confirmed that Michael Beattie does not voice Mordin in ME3. Seems he confirmed that he has not voiced any lines, and that he has no contract to - and someone else on the BioWare crew tweeted recently that all voice recording for the game wrapped up.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

> ME3 is broken forever.
> 
> Seems to be confirmed that Michael Beattie does not voice Mordin in ME3.



Well shit, I rather liked Mordin's voice actor.  Hopefully the new one will be just as good. :/


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

Last character in a BioWare game that inexplicably changed voice actors was Anders in DAII.

Think about THAT.


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> ME3 is broken forever.
> 
> Seems to be confirmed that Michael Beattie does not voice Mordin in ME3. Seems he confirmed that he has not voiced any lines, and that he has no contract to - and someone else on the BioWare crew tweeted recently that all voice recording for the game wrapped up.



WHAAAAAAAT

BioWare why do you have to risk ruining one of the best characters from ME2


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2011)

well...

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's gon die anyway.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Last character in a BioWare game that inexplicably changed voice actors was Anders in DAII.
> 
> Think about THAT.



Since I haven't played DAII I'll just go ahead and assume that it was a terrible decision.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> ME3 is broken forever.
> 
> Seems to be confirmed that Michael Beattie does not voice Mordin in ME3. Seems he confirmed that he has not voiced any lines, and that he has no contract to - and someone else on the BioWare crew tweeted recently that all voice recording for the game wrapped up.



So the voice that we heard in the beta wasn't the same guy?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't like this new thread title.





The Boss said:


> The tittle needs to be more zealous.
> 
> MY BODY JUST CAN'T





Memos said:


> ^ This.
> 
> I demand capitals and all manner of colours.



Well gimme an idea, then.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2011)

what is this about new trailer?


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

New trailer at the VGAs.


If everything else is rubbish, if even half of Garrus and Joker's banter make the cut, this game will be worth the expense.


*Spoiler*: _Romance spoiler_ 



Also, from the dialogue, it seems like there might be something between Garrus/Tali.

Now that is some disturbing shit.






			
				Vino said:
			
		

> So the voice that we heard in the beta wasn't the same guy?


That was Meer, IIRC. Can't see why they replaced him when he was obviously willing.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats nothing.
More romance spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




Edi get to possess a cerberus Female Android body. 

And be a permanent squad mate.

The disturbing part is she and Joker has a romance.

Even more disturbing is that this robot is modelled after TIMs former Girlfriend Eva Core.

Hell Edi starts having daddy issues like everyone on the ship.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

I knew the first part, but the squad mate bit? 

I was really hoping they wouldn't do that to joker.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: _Romance spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



disturbing?
That's fucking ossim actually 

if you are a chaste shep
then it'd be cool watching your teammates hook up like
in DA2
if you have no romance with isabela or fenris
they date each other

top tier romance in ME verse:
The Boss/Shoko Shepard x Kaidan
Ashley x nuke
Mordin x Hold the Line 
Jacob x the Priiize

the never will happen but really really should  romance: 
Jack x Miranda


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Joker had a relationship with his legs, but then they broke up.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Thats nothing.
> More romance spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's wonderful.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as long as everyone on the Normandy doesn't start banging everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Are the reapers still invading? last time I heard they were planning to change the story due to the Russian leaks.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

It would be impossible to change something that major.


Axl Low said:


> disturbing?
> That's fucking ossim actually


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

Needs more Jack.

And we at least know, for the most part, there will be no more changes. From what I read, changes were going to be made, possibly, based on fan reaction to the spoilers.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2011)

Vino said:


> Joker had a relationship with his legs, but then they broke up.



OH SNAP 



Circe said:


> It would be impossible to change something that major.



dat dna combo


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2011)

joker used to be a pilot then he took an arrow to his knee


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> the never will happen but really really should  romance:
> Jack x Miranda





Krory said:


> Needs more Jack.



Meow?    :33



Muk said:


> joker used to be a pilot then he took an arrow to his knee



morrowind > skyrimjob


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Needs more Jack.


That it does. These romance spoilers are depressing. It's like going to FF.Net.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2011)

oooh maybe there is some jack and miranda biotic kissing and making up

dawww
blowing a biotic kiss across the room


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Major Character Spoiler_ 



Considering that Kai Leng apparently made it his duty to fuck Miranda's shit up, I doubt it. She may not even live to see the end of the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
/vader pose



OH INTERNET I LOFF U
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q8RTCnp4h4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Because I am getting pissed at people who didn't read the script properly. Slight Mordin spoiler. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mordin can survive if you choose certain options in ME 1, 2, and 3. Your fucking choices from previous games matter.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm going to assume you've been spending time on the BSN.

Wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe said:


> I'm going to assume you've been spending time on the BSN.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend it.



No I read the script.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> No I read the script.



Where may I read this script?


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Where may I read this script?



I'll send the link to you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Needs more Jack.
> 
> And we at least know, for the most part, there will be no more changes. From what I read, changes were going to be made, possibly, based on fan reaction to the spoilers.



Needs more Garrus and Legion. Anything on them yet?

Wouldn't mind to see what Grunt is up to either.



Circe said:


> If everything else is rubbish, if even half of Garrus and Joker's banter make the cut, this game will be worth the expense.


 Wrong, as long as we're fighting Reapers, it'll be worth it .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> I'll send the link to you.



Can I get that link too?


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> No I read the script.


The "choices don't matter" complaint is one commonly seen on BSN. Not that that is surprising, since BSN happens to be the biggest, densest, most concentrated cluster of bitching known to the ME fanbase.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 10, 2011)

What's this new trailer I'm hearing about


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe said:


> The b"choices don't matter" complaint is one commonly seen on BSN. Not that that is surprising, since BSN happens to be the biggest, densest, most concentrated cluster of bitching known to the ME fanbase.



I remember looking on there after the initial shitty script leak. Terrifying. 

What I meant about the choices mattering is that if you want him to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 live then you have to be very very renegade on the genophage issue. He will probably die in all my playthroughs because I like Wrex and the Krogans.  





@Lincoln Rhyme - Garrus is a "permanent squadmate" if he survived ME2. He gets plenty of dialogue. Watch the leaked beta video with him and Wrex. Pure gold. 

Legion is in the game don't worry. They all are somewhere.

@Matta - There will be new footage and a trailer tonight on the VGA's on Spike TV 8 PM EST.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe said:


> That it does. These romance spoilers are depressing. It's like going to FF.Net.



As bad as DAII?

And JackxMiranda is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as everyone on the Normandy doesn't start banging everyone else.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Ashley and James Vega has a relationship.

So yes we'll play celebrity hook ups


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> As bad as DAII?
> 
> And JackxMiranda is fucking disgusting.


Yes and yes.

I wouldn't have said as much before, but the Joker thing is just going beyond my tolerance level.


Dariustwinblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, I saw coming, but still. Ugh.

Edit:



Hana said:


> I remember looking on there after the initial shitty script leak. Terrifying.
> 
> What I meant about the choices mattering is that if you want him to
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'd anticipated as much. It's why I wasn't too broken up about his 
*Spoiler*: __ 



voice replacement, since I had the feeling from day one that avoiding the extremes on the genophage issue would result in either Wrex or Mordin's death...or possibly the entirety of either the krogan or salarians destroyed. I guess he's going to be exploded on most my playthroughs, since I'm effectively neutral and tell him to keep Maleon's cure data.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

Vega deserves better.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

Still not as bad as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali/Garrus and Joker/EDI


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm going to laugh when it turns out these were all fake that were purposely put out their by BioWare to throw people off the scent.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

That's what I thought at first. I'd actually welcome such elegant trolling.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> As bad as DAII?
> 
> And JackxMiranda is fucking disgusting.



Come on all that belligerent sexual tension and sniping at each other doesn't count for anything?
Plus lets not act like Jack isn't already bi


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

JackxKelly.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

...That seems like it would end horribly.


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Come on all that belligerent sexual tension and sniping at each other doesn't count for anything?
> Plus lets not act like Jack isn't already bi



She told my Shepard she wasn't interested in a "girl's club".


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> JackxKelly.



Could be interesting.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

I always thought the girls' club comment meant she didn't want to be BFF.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> I remember looking on there after the initial shitty script leak. Terrifying.
> 
> What I meant about the choices mattering is that if you want him to
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the info. Gonna pull it up now. 

Though I was really hoping that Legion would be a squadmate. Ah well, at least he's in the game.


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Circe said:


> I always thought the girls' club comment meant she didn't want to be BFF.



I know but she still didn't wanna have sex with my femShep.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2011)

Anything involving Jack is awful


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Where's the trailer?


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

^ It's not 8 pm est yet.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Its 12:38 AM.


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Go to bed. It'll be on youtube when you wake up.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 10, 2011)

Vino said:


> Its 12:38 AM.


3 more hours bro...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Dec 10, 2011)

That reaper was small. Was that a mini reaper?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2011)

If a thresher maw can do that to a Reaper, how did the Mako ever beat one?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

I like seeing James Vega. :33


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

FFLN said:


> If a thresher maw can do that to a Reaper, how did the Mako ever beat one?



You killed one on foot in ME2. I find that even more wtf.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> You killed one on foot in ME2. I find that even more wtf.



I killed all the Thresher Maws on foot in ME1.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> You killed one on foot in ME2. I find that even more wtf.



Well, you were standing on an impenetrable platform plus there were anti-thresher walls up.



The Boss said:


> I killed all the Thresher Maws on foot in ME1.



Guess that just goes to show that the only constant is that Shepard > All... except for dancing and entering a planet's atmosphere in a spacesuit while losing oxygen.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 10, 2011)

Keep in mind that was a mini combat Reaper. A full size Reaper would have destroyed and dwarfed the thresher maw 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The spoilers mentioned miniature combat Reaper drones and this seems to fit the description perfectly, btw. Those are the ones that can be defeated by a battleship IIRC. It isn't like a wtf hax citadel busting reaper.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to know what this thing is.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

It says what it is right there.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

Also, at least ME3 wasn't the most disappointing thing here. Barely.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

Stop playing smart.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright, after watching that trailer, that's enough for me. Back out until ME3 releases.


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Those are turian reaper husks, can see it in the face.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

So. I think we're all in agreement...

Spider-Man would've had this whole Reaper situation wrapped up long ago.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> So. I think we're all in agreement...
> 
> Spider-Man would've had this whole Reaper situation wrapped up long ago.



Yeah, but he was working out some personal stuff.


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2011)

Vega and Garrus got moves.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

That thresher maw is larger than the rest.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2011)

> Photo Revives Debate Over Tuchanka's "Colossal Thresher Maw"
> “A photo taken by Clan Ravanor miners during a drilling operation on the krogan homeworld of Tuchanka is reigniting debate on the existence of a colossal thresher maw. The photo, now being viewed widely on the extranet, adds to a long line of evidence that skeptics call an old and treasured hoax -- and believers call irrefutable proof. For centuries, krogan settlements bordering Tuchanka's deserts have told stories of entire clans swallowed by this colossal thresher maw. While locals claim the ancient creature is real, no outside sources have confirmed the beast's existence.


**


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

Hana said:


> Vega and Garrus got moves.



In my head I replaced Garrus with Kaidan and fap my life away.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2011)

A proper Reaper would squash the Thresher Maw

That one is just a smaller mech


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, that was a pretty meh trailer. :/


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2011)

threasher maw vs reaper, threasher maw wins 

now to smash something the size of sovereign


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> So. I think we're all in agreement...
> 
> Spider-Man would've had this whole Reaper situation wrapped up long ago.



I made Spider-Man cupcakes yesterday.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2011)

That was a baby reaper. Try face reaper the size of Soverign or Harbinger.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

Hana said:


> Vega and Garrus got moves.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2011)

Even Reapers fear the threshar maws....


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> I made Spider-Man cupcakes yesterday.



I'm on a Spider-Man kick again since I've been playing Shattered Dimensions.  And Amazing Spider-Man was the only good thing at the VGAs besides Alan Wake.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

Omg.. no one cares about Alan Wake.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Omg.. no one cares about Alan Wake.


I care enough to get excited.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

Then go talk about it in the Alan Wake thread.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2011)

I have Access to Alan wake.... But have never played it *shrugs*

any way 

Yahg Husks. the universe is so fucked.

EDIT: also....


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> EDIT: also....


----------



## Circe (Dec 11, 2011)

Those aren't yahg husks. They're elcor, apparently.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 11, 2011)

Where's thsi new trailer and I got one question.

HOW THE HECK do I use the Genesis DLC for Mass Effect 2? I got it, and I have no idea how to use it. I want to see my cinematic.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Where's thsi new trailer and I got one question.
> 
> HOW THE HECK do I use the Genesis DLC for Mass Effect 2? I got it, and I have no idea how to use it. I want to see my cinematic.



start new character
after you escape the cerberus facility then u decide your fate


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 11, 2011)

Ah, I'll try that... wheres this new video at damnit.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2011)

there is no video
it's a "comic"
with voice over
all of 3 minutes


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 11, 2011)

Not says the topic title. I assume it'll start up with a Import Character right.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2011)

You talking about the trailer?  Think Axl was talking about that DLC comic thing.

Here's the link to the trailer:


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

Ugh.. March 6...


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 12, 2011)

That video is epic. I gotta find Thresher Maws AND REAPERS AT ONCE!? WINNING!


----------



## KidTony (Dec 12, 2011)

those are maws? i thought they were Rachni helping you.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

KidTony said:


> those are maws? i thought they were Rachni helping you.


----------



## Circe (Dec 12, 2011)

Seriously. What?


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

That was the dumbest thing I've ever read.

And in other news, the title of the topic should be "Spider-Man > Reapers"


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> And in other news, the title of the topic should be "Spider-Man > Reapers"



Huh.. I second this.


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2011)

I was surprisingly surprised by the Spider-Man trailer so I third it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2011)

Same...Strange, never thought I would agree to something like that.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, nor do I care how off-topic this is, but I have high hopes for the new Spider-Man movie, the and Beenox has made at least one excellent Spider-Man title with Shattered Dimensions.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2011)

Thread title


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

Shepard wishes he was bitten by a radioactive spider.


----------



## Jena (Dec 12, 2011)

Shepard bit the radioactive spider.
And then the spider developed amazing abilities.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

Still doesn't explain why it took him so long.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

I have hopes for the SPidy game too. But the trailer was eh. Robots? Really? Eh...


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I have hopes for the SPidy game too. But the trailer was eh. Robots? Really? Eh...



Wouldn't be the first time. Stromm used an army of robots before. Tinkerer has done it. Spidey has fought all kinds of shit.

I'm interested because it's going to be a sequel/epilogue to the movie. But like I said, Shattered Dimensions is great - I heard Edge of Time is bad but I dunno... Beenox seems quality. Not Rocksteady quality but fun games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

As long as the web slinging is solid.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

Again, I don't know how Edge of Time plays but in Shattered Dimensions it's really good, in my opinion. Just need a more free-roam or open world to benefit from. The movement animations for Spider-Man are perfect.


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 12, 2011)

That new trailer just made me what this even more can't wait.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

It's confirmed:

The secret character for the Collector's Edition is Spider-Man.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I have hopes for the SPidy game too. But the trailer was eh. Robots? Really? Eh...



... isn't Dr. Oct partially robot? Well his tentacles were.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... isn't Dr. Oct partially robot? Well his tentacles were.



Not sure about later on or other versions, but they weren't robotic - just telekinetically manipulated metallic arms.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Wouldn't be the first time. Stromm used an army of robots before. Tinkerer has done it. Spidey has fought all kinds of shit.
> 
> I'm interested because it's going to be a sequel/epilogue to the movie. But like I said, Shattered Dimensions is great - I heard Edge of Time is bad but I dunno... Beenox seems quality. Not Rocksteady quality but fun games.



It's just Spidy has good villains, robots are shitty even in spidy's world. 

Either way should be fun. Edge of Time has better story telling and voice acting then SD. Also slightly better graphics with effects. It's gameplay suffered though and it's really really short. Still fun but Shattered was better.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

Gameplay suffered in what regards? Due to the lack of the four Spideys like in SD? Or was the control scheme changed and made worse?

I really enjoyed Noir Spidey. Don't care much for Ultimate. 2099 is awesome, though. And can't go wrong with the original (I wish the Scarlet Spider costume was in EoT but looks like it's not).


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2011)

....why are we talking about spider-man?


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Because Spider-Man is a better Reaper exterminator than Shepard.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 13, 2011)

i dunno, like big ass rachni coming to your aid for saving them back on Noveria in game 1

I swear that's what i thought when i saw the huge bugs attacking the reapers 
"oh shit, Rachni!!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because Spider-Man is a better Reaper exterminator than Shepard.



Shepard is better with bitches so he wins


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, but one of Shepard's bitches can be Ashley.

That loses points.

And srsly? People thought that was a Rachni?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but one of Shepard's bitches can be Ashley.
> 
> That loses points.



The Existence of Carlie Cooper flat out Disqualifies Spidey then.





(no one will get that reference )


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

She still ain't as bad as Ashley.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> She still ain't as bad as Ashley.



She's worse, Ashley at least manages to make her self useful [like guarding the bomb about to go off]

Carlie is a Mary sue out of a bad fanfic, and i am not misusing that term like most people do , she actually hits all the criteria to be designated as such


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

So... you mean exactly like Ashley.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Just make spiderman and shepard women problem solved.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2011)

spiderman was at his best when he got offed by green goblin and ultimate punisher :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> spiderman was at his best when he got offed by green goblin and ultimate punisher :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2011)

anyway

i just realized something really fucked up

husks are made by replacing the nervous system with tech yes?
asari mate by melding nervous systems
so when asari get huskified
is it physical rape or mind rape? O:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> anyway
> 
> i just realized something really fucked up
> 
> ...



Both... giggity 
Husks are quagmires


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> Gameplay suffered in what regards? Due to the lack of the four Spideys like in SD? Or was the control scheme changed and made worse?
> 
> I really enjoyed Noir Spidey. Don't care much for Ultimate. 2099 is awesome, though. And can't go wrong with the original (I wish the Scarlet Spider costume was in EoT but looks like it's not).


The lack of four different feels hurts it. Feel far more repetitve. And level design is basically kill, door, kil, door, it gets boring. 

Then again for me I didn't care for Noir spidy, loved ultimate, 2099 was good, amazing was kickass. So everyone will differ in opinion.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

I liked Noir's design and the whole... noir thing. I love noir. But there's so many things like that already so it was good in small doses. I'm more frustrated with Ultimate's levels because it's annoying trying to get the combo meter for the platinum against enemies that die in one hit or the gangs that can rape you very quickly (like in Carnage's stage - since Rage meter supposedly fucks your combo rating).

Amazing Spider-Man was awesome though I was hoping for someone more iconic for him than Juggernaut. But alas. Loved playing in his Scarlet Spider outfit and I saw that the Future Foundation outfit is one in Edge of Time so I'm looking forward to that. Since I love me some aesthetics.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always wonder what an orgasm with an Asari would feel like.  It's supposed to be magical? They can "mode" their.. whatever they call it into the needed tool for the moment.. so Liara with a penis?


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Is Sully your new space husbando?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

He wants to be. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2011)

SO
let's talk about Miranda's ass
a subject that has not been explored fully :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

Can we talk about Tali's face? I mean, what are you guys expecting?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Can we talk about Tali's face? I mean, what are you guys expecting?



I'm expecting whatever it looks like to be very pale.


----------



## Jena (Dec 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Can we talk about Tali's face? I mean, what are you guys expecting?



Really pale purple (translucent like how really pale peoples' skin is), sort of Geth-ish. 



That's just how I see her, anyway. I really hope they don't show her face. I like not knowing what it looks like.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

I still say it's Wrex under there.

I'm undecided how she'll look. I want to think they'll troll everyone tremendously, which would be great.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Shepard is better with bitches so he wins



Mary Jane is a fucking supermodel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Mary Jane is a fucking supermodel.



Gwen looked like one, but was an intellectual science major (and appreciated Parker for his intellect and not his... you know... being Spider-Man).


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2011)

I had to come into this thread to approve of the title.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

What's that filthy skank doing to poor Spider-Man?!


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> What's that filthy skank doing to poor Spider-Man?!



She is preparing to give him the best night of his life.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> What's that filthy skank doing to poor Spider-Man?!



She bout to rape him.
Spidey is helpless before her skank charms.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> She is preparing to give him the best night of his life.



It's not often one gets to say their best night consisted of contracting syphilis.


----------



## Hana (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _a bunch of images_


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

Dat Kaidan. I came.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

So nothing good yet.

Shame.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> So nothing good yet.
> 
> Shame.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

I always liked Black Cat more than Mary Jane.  

Nice art, but I just can't get excited about it.  Ultimately, I am and will remain disappointed with the playable character roster for this game.  I would have liked a continuation of Mass Effect 2 far more.


----------



## Circe (Dec 14, 2011)

God, Ashley's "uniform" is donkeyballs terrible. 

...Some of the things implemented in this game are seriously questionable. 

Like the space ninja.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Space ninjas make everything better.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Kaidan looks not like Kaidan. dude had some major work done.


----------



## Circe (Dec 14, 2011)

In the concept art, maybe. His ME3 render, however, is just a slightly modified HD version of what he looked like in the previous instalments.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's not often one gets to say their best night consisted of contracting syphilis.







Hana said:


> *Spoiler*: _a bunch of images_



I rather like Ashley's concept art.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2011)

I kinda liked Liara's concept art with that black and red coat thing.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Ashley's design, except for the fact that they had to show the cleavage.  It just seems so out of character for her, she seems like someone who would wear fairly traditional military dress.  

Overall the designs are fine, I like Kaiden's outfit the most.  Liara's mini-cape like design is a little weird.  Her background isn't really science in the lab coat sense, it's anthropology which is more of a social science.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Liara is a prothean Tech expert too. She dosent just study prothean culture but their Tech and invention. 

Infact
Me3 leak

*Spoiler*: __ 




She is the first to finds out about the Crucible. Which is your key to beating the Reapers.

She does this while you were stuck on earth at the trial.

Basically she realizes that you slowed down the reapers by blowing up the alpha relay but now that time is going to waste. As shepard is held for trial.

So she along with Shepards consent(if lotsb done) makes a plan pull every favour as the shadow broker and gets Hackett to give her access to the Mars base.

There deciphering the archive she finds out about the Crucible and how to make it. 





I managed to find and sort out alot of Liara centric banters you guys want me to post it.


A convo with Liara and Her father


*Spoiler*: __ 





A: Hey, I remember you. Shepard, right? Heard you're fighting the Reapers.
S: Matriarch Aethyta. You were working on Illium. How'd you end up here?
A: Eh, with the Reapers making noise, I figured it was time to get somewhere safer, so I moved here.
S1: I don't think so. I've seen some video footage... of you looking at Liara.
S2: I don't think so. It's got something to do with Liara, doesn't it?
A1: Yeah... Matriarch Benezia was... was her mother, and she doesn't know it, but I was her father.
S: Her father?
A2: Yeah, you could say that.
A: Liara ever tell you about her family? Her mother was Matriarch Benezia... the one who went crazy and joined Saren.
S: Liara isn't her mother.
A: Let's hope not. Anyway, she's never met her father. And... well, that was me.
S: You mean you were her other mother, right?
A: No. I didn't pop her out. Hell, she's never even met me.
S: Sorry. If you were human, you'd both be called the mother, regardless of which one gave birth.
A: Well, I'm not human, am I? Anthropocentric bag of dicks.
S: Liara would love to meet you
A: Why? She doesn't even know me from a hole in the ground. Benezia ran off before the kid was born.
S: If you care enough to stalk her, you'd be better off introducing yourself.
A: Her mother made a choice. You expect me to just pull up a chair and say "Hi" a hundred years later?
A: Besides, this isn't charity work. She's one of the biggest intel brokers in the galaxy. And she's got some shady connections...
A1:...like a girlfriend who used to work for Cerberus. Sound familiar?
A2:...like a boyfriend who used to work for Cerberus. Sound familiar?
A3:...like a human commander that used to work for Cerberus. Sound familiar?
S: I only worked with Cerberus to fight the Reapers.
A: And you're not with 'em now. I know. If you were, you wouldn't get within a light-year of Liara.
S: Is that a threat?
A: I'm no commando, but I've had a thousand years to learn to fight dirty. Nobody messes with my girl.
A: Anyway, you combine her work with Benezia, and... well, the matriarchs might've ordered a hit if I hadn't agreed to keep an eye on her.
S1: You shouldn't spy on her.
S2: That's not going to happen
A1: No argument here. I only took these crap jobs to keep the matriarchs happy that she's under control.
A2: Ha! Maybe you're good enough for her after all.
S2: Just as long as we're clear
A2: We're clear.
S1: I bet she'd like to meet you.
A1: Yeah. We'll see how that goes. 










S (Para?): Liara would love to meet you.
S (Renegade?): If you care enough to stalk her, you'd be better off introducing yourself.
S: You should come clean with her. It'd be better for everyone.

S: The bartender over there?
L: The matriarch hired by the asari government to track my movements?
S: She's your father.
L: I know.
S: You know?
L: I'm a very good information broker.
S: I never get to surprise you with anything.

MA: So, yeah, my dad was a krogan.
L: Yes, I'm aware of that.
MA/S: So that makes you a quarter krogan.
L: That's... not how it works.
M: I'm a thousand years old. I've had kids with hanar. Don't tell me how asari reproduction works.
L: Wait... I have a half-sister who's part hanar? I thought that wasn't how it worked.
M: All I'm saying is that if you feel the urge to head-butt something, it's genetic.
L: I have never wanted to head-butt anything.
M: Really? Not even a little bit? Come on.
L: I do not head-butt people!
M: All right, fine, don't go all blood rage on me.
M: Nezzy and I were together for more than a century.
L: You loved her?
M: Course I loved her. She was so smart. Always thinking. Nice, too. Hell of a lot nicer than I am. And damn, that rack. I mean, even before she hit the matriarch stage...
L: You don't need to tell me everything.
M: Nezzy was the only one who ever listened to me when I said the asari were stuck in the past.
M: Only difference was, I wanted us to stand on our own. She wanted alliances with the other species.
L: Is that why...
M: Why it ended? Nah. Well, maybe. I don't know. Mostly it ended because she wanted to solve things the smart way. I wanted to fight.
L: Those aren't mutually exclusive.
M: Yeah, I hear you've racked up quite a body count. But then, you are a quarter krogan.
L: Now you're doing it on purpose.
M: It was pretty clear she was leaving. Can't be the wise counselor when you're married.
L: Why not?
M: Sex appeal. Most species only pay attention if they want to have sex with you. So you have to be available, mysterious..
L: What? That's not true! Shepard listens to me!
M: (Female Shepard) And how many times have you thrown her on the bed and peeled her out of her uniform?
M: (Male Shepard) And how many times have you popped his thermal clip?
M: I've seen the way you look at each other. Surprised your panties haven't caught fire.
L: Do you have make it sound so... tawdry?
M: If it's all civilized, you're not doing it right.

M: (Not sure if this is directed at Shepard or Liara) And you're single... aren't you?
L: You think Shepard is... no. No!

M: I made her promise to let you go your own way, though. No matter what she wanted.
L: Really?
M: I knew you'd be special, kid. Any daughter of hers...
M: I told her, "You're treating her like a baby bird, Nezzy, but she's gonna raise one hell of a storm with those little wings."
L: Little wing?
S: You okay?
L: Yes. Thanks.
S: It's better to remember her like this than as whatever she turned into with that Saren bastard.
L: It wasn't her fault. She was trying to stop Saren, guide him as a force of good. But she was indoctrinated.
M: Look, I heard stories about the Reapers messing with your head...
L/S: They're more than stories. I've seen it. Every Cerberus soldier is a Reaper slave. <<-- WHAT THE HELL?! LAME
L: She fought it with every fiber of her being. She even broke free and helped Shepard on Noveria before she died.
L: I was there. She said I'd made her proud...She said it was like beating your hands on glass, watching what your body was doing.
M: {breath} All this time I'd blamed Nezzy for it. Thousand years old, and I still don't know crap.
L: Thanks for telling me.
M: Just take care of yourself out there, okay, kid?
L: I will... Dad.
M: Hey, I've called a few friends. Commandos, Eclipse girls who owe me some favors. They're all yours. Just tell 'em where to go.
L: You're giving me... asari commandos?
M: Well, you're too old for me to buy you a damn pony.


----------



## Circe (Dec 14, 2011)

This is why I love Aethyta.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2011)

OMFG 

Aethyta
Y U SO BOSS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Alshey's cleavage spot only because I don't think she would ever wear that.


----------



## Hana (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't care about Ashley's sex appeal. They already confirmed on twitter her armor is similar to femSheps, and that is all I care about. They also confirmed Garrus wouldn't be wearing armor all the time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I like Alshey's cleavage spot only because I don't think she would ever wear that.



It's the only thing she'll ever be good for.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

I wont see Ash in ME3 unless I play default mShep or something.. so... 



Hana said:


> I don't care about Ashley's sex appeal. They already confirmed on twitter her armor is similar to femSheps, and that is all I care about. They also confirmed* Garrus wouldn't be wearing armor all the time.*



What dose that mean. I need to find out.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Thong Garrus secret costume.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish Bioware was that witty.


----------



## Hana (Dec 14, 2011)

Ash is in armor!


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know if Jack is a comeing back as a party member in 3?


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

She's at least definitely in the game.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2011)

Unfortunately


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Could be worse.

They could've brought back Ashley. Or Tali. Or Samara.

Oh wait...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> They could've brought back Ashley. *Or Tali.* Or Samara.
> 
> Oh wait...



You wound me.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't pull punches.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> Ash is in armor!



Fantastic. 

Now where the FUCK is Kaidan...._ BIOWARE_.


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> Ash is in armor!



Her face looks like a Muppet's in this picture.


----------



## Hana (Dec 14, 2011)

I think she looks fine. Her model was 6 years old, and every human looks bland next to Sheploo.



The Boss said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Now where the FUCK is Kaidan...._ BIOWARE_.



Ok. Fixed.


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> I think she looks fine. Her model was 6 years old, and every human looks bland next to Sheploo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Fixed.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Her face looks like a Muppet's in this picture.



So, you mean, like how her face always looks?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

Hana said:


>


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

That's lame.

Him doing the robot is better.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's lame.
> 
> Him doing the robot is better.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

Even lamer.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Even lamer.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

Legion was actually aiming for Tali but says he never missed.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 15, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Unfortunately



Tali> Jack>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all other love interests

If Kasumi was available she'd be right up there with Jack though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 15, 2011)

KidTony: I'm pretty sure those were Thresher Maws. Wasn't the canon decision killing the Rachni Queen?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2011)

my nindo forever plays on ps3 and quotes glenn beck?
his comments are invalid


----------



## Circe (Dec 15, 2011)

There are canon decisions?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2011)

Circe said:


> There are canon decisions?



Totally. The canon decisions are thus... Everyone dies. Except Garrus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Garrus is actually the main character for ME3


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Totally. The canon decisions are thus... Everyone dies. Except Garrus.



I tired that. Didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Totally. The canon decisions are thus... Everyone dies. Except Garrus.



Must be lonely on the Normandy 
Joker, EDI, Shep and Garrus?
on that whole big ole ship....
:<

and he sold legion to TIM and never awaken grunt :/

gunna suck for 'canon' ME3


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Must be lonely on the Normandy
> Joker, EDI, Shep and Garrus?
> on that whole big ole ship....
> :<
> ...



I have a playthrough like that too.. but it was Garrus and Thane who was alive. Never woke up Grunt either. I'm really excited to see how "_different_" this will be.  

It doesn't matter because I will be crying tears in ME3 when Kaidan rejects me in 8/9 playthroughs because I got it on with Garrus. /cryforever.gif


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know if there are any Ashley fans here but it's nice to hear the VA read her Horizon letter. Really well done. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2011)

22+ of my playthroughs are FOREVER ALONE sheps


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> 22+ of my playthroughs are FOREVER ALONE sheps



All of mine have been forever alone Shepards because I couldn't be bothered to deal with the romance aspect.


----------



## Hana (Dec 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't know if there are any Ashley fans here but it's nice to hear the VA read her Horizon letter. Really well done. :33



Wow. That was a very good reading. I'll make sure to romance her on my default Shepard run.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww, that's cute... someone actually thinks there's real Ashley fans.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, there are real Ashley fans out there.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Hana (Dec 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Meanwhile...



*KILL IT WITH FIRE*


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

AW IT'S SO ADORABLE.

I'd rather have that than Ashley.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Aww, that's cute... someone actually thinks there's real Ashley fans.



Insert the Lex Luger youtube I always post here.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2011)

BURN THE FURRY
BURN THE SCALY


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> BURN THE FURRY
> BURN THE SCALY



You don't even wanna to see what the asari look like when they are babies.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

Ashley reads Tennyson................OH LAWD!


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2011)

Ashley pek

Uguu Ashley desu~~

I love Ashley


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Whoa... Ashley's VA is black.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

Memos said:


> Ashley pek
> 
> Uguu Ashley desu~~
> 
> I love Ashley


----------



## Circe (Dec 15, 2011)

The Boss = Shoko.

Holy shit.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Memos love for Ash is undying. pek 



Circe said:


> The Boss = Shoko.
> 
> Holy shit.


I've always been Shoko.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2011)

Memos said:


> Ashley pek
> 
> Uguu Ashley desu~~
> 
> I love Ashley



Memos gonna Memos.


----------



## Circe (Dec 15, 2011)

> I've always been Shoko.


I thought you'd left a while back.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Circe said:


> I thought you'd left a while back.



I would never leave you guys.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

I feel so confused an unprivileged right now.


----------



## Hana (Dec 15, 2011)

So I have been playing my Default Shepard. It is so hard to get through Ashley's "mistrust of aliens" talk without being mean. I am trying to bone you! Stop making it so difficult!



Oh yeah! I dunno if this was posted or not (ignore if it was), but . I have to admit from what I have heard in ME3 so far he is doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

>Mark Meer
>Fantastic job

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Hana (Dec 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Mark Meer
> >Fantastic job
> 
> Don't make me laugh.



Compared to the first two games. God, playing as male Shepard in ME 1 is killing me.


----------



## Circe (Dec 16, 2011)

Why I can never finish the game(s) as MaleShep.

He does seem to have gotten better in ME3, though.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 16, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> *Liara> Miranda*>Jack>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all other love interests
> 
> If Kasumi was available she'd be right up there with Jack though.



Fixed for you.

Liara>All other LI.

At least she does something for you.


----------



## Circe (Dec 16, 2011)

Liara is a fucking creep.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Liara has the best romance plot imo.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 16, 2011)

I liek Jacks Paramour scene more than Liaras. Very sub par emotionally.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 16, 2011)

What are you talking about the cabin scene after Lotsb was great. 


Along with the kiss under the lighted ceeling. After you and her finally defeat the broker.

 And two long years of fustration is over and she is vulnarable and breaks down and you comfort her and kiss her. It was perfect.

All romance invokes a great deal of emotion. Jacks was no more special than Miranda, Tali or Liara. Each one special story for each ark.


Liara is the best in terms of quality,content and story.


Redemption and Lotsb makes the best sense if she was your LI or best friend in me1.



Circe said:


> Liara is a fucking creep.



why would you say that?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> They could've brought back Ashley. *Or Tali.* Or Samara.
> 
> Oh wait...



What is this fuckery?



Krory said:


> Gwen looked like one, but was an intellectual science major (and appreciated Parker for his intellect and not his... you know... being Spider-Man).



I was trying to make a point. Parker gets super models for girlfriends.

Not that I don't prefer Mary Jane above the rest, mind you.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I was trying to make a point. Parker gets super models for girlfriends.
> 
> Not that I don't prefer Mary Jane above the rest, mind you.



And I was adding on to your point, that he gets super-models and super-model geniuses.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Liara has the best romance plot imo.



The way it should be.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 16, 2011)

Ashley is best romance. 


down the bugs.


----------



## Wan (Dec 16, 2011)

Hana said:


> Ash is in armor!



YESYESYESYESYES

Ashley in _real armor._  Fears of Ashley whoring around in a outfit that looks more like something Miranda would wear can finally be put to rest!

Y'know, it actually seems similar to some armor Kaidan's been shown wearing.  I'm guessing they were both issued the same armor as Spectres.



The Boss said:


> I don't know if there are any Ashley fans here but it's nice to hear the VA read her Horizon letter. Really well done. :33



This is nice as well. :33



Krory said:


> Aww, that's cute... someone actually thinks there's real Ashley fans.



Ahem. 



The Boss said:


> Liara has the best romance plot imo.



I have to agree, actually.  As much as I like Ash, Liara's romance plot is the most developed.  I would rank the romances as Liara>Ash>Tali>Miranda>Jack.  Which is not to say any of them are essentially _bad_.  That's just the ranking of how much I enjoy each.

Don't care about romances with dudes.  (And Kaidan in ME3 _better remember that_).  But now for a general ranking of male squad members.  Wrex>Garrus>Mordin>Kaidan>Grunt>Thane>Jacob.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

My particularly favorite story spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ashley is still a cunt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not hearing anything about pimp Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Garrus's romance was.. uh... more like a one night stand.... I think there is romance there but to me it seems like the romance is more causal then the rest. Probably the shitiest romance imo.  If you don't count renegade romancing Jack. Which isn't a romance anyways.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

That fact makes Garrus' romance the BEST romance.


----------



## Hana (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Garrus's romance was.. uh... more like a one night stand.... I think there is romance there but to me it seems like the romance is more causal then the rest. Probably the shitiest romance imo.  If you don't count renegade romancing Jack. Which isn't a romance anyways.



I thought that Garrus' romance made the most sense.  awkward alien sex aside Shepard and Garrus aren't "love at first sight" or some crap. Both are best friends going on a crazy suicide mission and want to spend their last night together. Besides the confession Garrus gives in the final romance scene suggests deeper feelings anyway.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 16, 2011)

No garrus is more in love with the Thanix Cannon than Shepard.

Notice how he always calibrates those guns.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2011)

> Fears of Ashley whoring around in a outfit that looks more like something Miranda would wear can finally be put to rest!



And that is a bad thing why?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

MASSIVE BANTER SPOILER.




Vega and a Guy called Steve(the pure gay romance character)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Steve: What's so funny?
James: I'm liking the new you, Esteban. 'Bout time you loosened up a little.
Steve: Not sure how drinking mescal late into the night makes me a better crewman.
James: How does it not? Gives you heart. You need heart to fight this kind of war.
Steve: Heartburn, maybe. Seriously, could we at least get some decent tequila?
James: You're the procurement specialist. Set us up.





Liara and Joker


*Spoiler*: __ 




Liara: Joker, you asked for news about the human colony -- Tiptree?
Joker: Hey, Liara, you don't need to worry about that right now.
Liara: Now's as good a time as any.
Joker: I'm getting reports of refugee ships from Tiptree landing on salarian colonies.
Liara: I don't have names. I'm sorry. It was... mostly children.
Joker: Well, Gunny -- uh, Hilary, my sister. Gunny's a nickname, she's had it since... She's only 15, so if it's children... ...then maybe I only lost my dad. Kind of an **** thing to hope for.
Liara: Jeff -- right now, take any kind of hope you can get.
Joker: Thanks. You, too. Damn, I could really use something to shoot right now. If we don't finish that Crucible soon, there won't be a galaxy left to save.




James and Kaidan are bros playing poker



*Spoiler*: __ 




Kaidan: Got the flush.
James: Full house. Caught it on the river.
Kaidan: ****.
James: Thought you were bluffing on the flush. Good for you.
Kaidan: Can it, Lieutenant.
James: Yes, sir. Major Alenko, sir.
Kaidan: Shepard. I'd deal you in, but Vega just cleaned me out.
James: Come on! That really as deep as your pockets go? No sentimental crap stowed away? Investments?
Kaidan: I got some land on the Sunshine coast I could put up.
James: Heh. Pass. I'm gonna get a drink.




EDI and Garrus


*Spoiler*: __ 




Garrus: EDI, those quarians are carrying a high explosive charge. What happens if the geth hit it with an incendiary round?
EDI: I asked Specialist Syreen about that in the shuttle. She said its chemical makeup would prevent a premature explosion.
Garrus: [indistinct]
EDI: I'm sorry, Garrus, did you say something?
Garrus: I said, "famous last words."





Liara and EDI

*Spoiler*: __ 




Liara: EDI, do you ever feel lonely being the only one of your kind?
EDI: I... I hadn't thought about it like that before, Liara. I assumed I could find kinship with organic life. But I do secretly fear that none of them have the capability to understand all of my dimensions. And other synthetics are no better. I will live a centuries-long existence never knowing the joy of true friendship, let alone love.
Liara: I'm sorry, EDI. I didn't mean to cause you pai-- wait a minute.
EDI: That was a joke. You're not too old to get your humor center disconnected, you know.




Kenneth and Gabby

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gabby: What ever happened to that nice lady who was helping everyone out?
Kenneth: You mean the redhead? Kelly Chambers?
Gabby: Yeah, that's her.
Kenneth: She's dead.
Gabby: What?
Kenneth: Yeah, when Cerberus took the docks, they walked right up to her and asked, "Are you Kelly Chambers?"
Gabby: She said, "Yes," and they put a bullet right between her eyes.
Kenneth: Whoa. I guess if Cerberus asks if you are such-and-such, the correct answer is "No!"




Tali and Garrus ....aww sharing alien chocolate



*Spoiler*: __ 




Garrus: Good to have you back, Tali. Maybe with another dextro aboard, they'll get better turian food.
Tali: As long as it's sterilized.
Garrus: Dr. Michel did get me some dextro-amino chocolate. You're welcome to it, once we're back.
Tali: She got you turian chocolate?
Garrus: She said she saw it and thought of me. Why?
Tali: Watch yourself, Shepard.
Tali: Oh, nothing.





Kaidan and Tali nerd convo!



*Spoiler*: __ 





Kaidan: Good to see you again, Tali.
Tali: You too, Kaidan. How's the omni-tool? Still using the Logic Arrest?
Kaidan: It's still the best model.
Tali: Not for running multiple attack processes simultaneously. You need a Nexus.
Kaidan: Nexus shield enhancements are years behind the curve!
Tali: That's why you overclock the microframe.





Liara and Tali....BFF


*Spoiler*: __ 




Liara: We couldn't ask for a better expert.
Tali: Thanks... Shadow Broker.
Liara: Speaking of which, I see a lot of things in my new position.
Tali: I've heard a few things, myself. Don't worry. I hope you and Shepard are happy together.
Liara: Anything we need to discuss?
Tali: No. I just hope you two are happy.





James and Steve the shuttle pilot


*Spoiler*: __ 





James: Hey, Esteban, for your shuttle being so stealthy and all, you sure do get shot at a lot.
Steve: Well, the UT-47A's stealth systems only internalize heat and high-band emissions.
James: So while few sensors can pick us up, our cover is blown as soon as someone looks up. Time for an upgrade.
Steve: Most scanners and tracking systems don't operate in mid-range frequencies. Sure, maybe we've been shot at, but we haven't been shot down.
James: Yet. Lucky for us, you're almost as good a pilot as you think you are.
Steve: Well, yeah. There's that, too.




This Made me INSTANTLY LIKE VEGA as one of me top character
Vega prefers the Mako, as a real man should


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2011)

Still no Kelly or Jack.

Fail.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

Heres more





*Spoiler*: __ 





James: I've always loved the M-35 Mako. It's got heart, y'know?
Steve: Oh, come on. The M-44 Hammerhead is a vastly superior.
James: (snort of derrision) C'mon, that thing is made of tissue paper. At least the Mako can take a few hits.
Steve: I'd hope so! That thing handles like a drunk rhino. No agility whatsoever!
James: More like a bull... that can climb and climb for days.
Steve: It only climbs because of its stupid, vertically aligned mass effect fields. Jump or stick, no speed, no lateral movement...
James:With a cannon like that, who needs to move?
Steve: If you want that, why don't you just stick with the old M-29 Grizzly?
James: Hey, I love that tank.
Steve: Ha, you would be one to love grizzly bears, Mr. Vega.




Gabby like my robo-dog


*Spoiler*: __ 





Kenneth: I'm not sure what to think about that little mech dog roaming the ship.
Gabby: You mean Sophie? I think she's cute.
Kenneth: But what purpose does he serve?
Gabby: I guess I have a soft spot for worthless dogs. Look how long I've been with you.





Our new kelly is a full lesbian.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kenneth: Gabby, what do you think about our new yeoman, Ms. Traynor?
Gabby: She's not a yeoman. She's a communications specialist. And you're barking up the wrong tree, Kenneth. You're not her type.
Kenneth: Oh. Well, perhaps you should go talk to her, then?
Gabby: Maybe I should. Nobody is barking up my tree.
Kenneth: If it works out, be sure to take video.




Kenneth I like the way you think


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kenneth: Gabby, is it true you helped repair EDI's mobile frame after that last mission?
Gabby: She just needed an extra pair of hands. I am an engineer, remember?
Kenneth: Were oils and lubricants involved? Was there moaning?
Gabby: In your dreams, Kenneth.
Kenneth: If only my imagination was that good.




Strip poker everyone is invited.........except ashley



*Spoiler*: __ 




Gabby: Kenneth, have you seen the new poker table up in the lounge? It's going to waste.
Kenneth: Well, I was thinking of inviting T'Soni and Traynor up for a wee game of strip poker.
Gabby: Right. You're not going to invite Commander Williams too?
Kenneth: She seems like a sore loser, and I'm rather attached to my tender bits.
Gabby: Right. You're not going to invite that reporter, Allers, too?
Kenneth: Nah; she'd bring cameras and record the whole thing.
Gabby: And if you lose, you don't want the whole galaxy knowing how little you bring to the table.
Kenneth: Damn, girl. My bank roll is just fine.
Gabby: Right. You're not going to invite EDI too?
Kenneth: Well, in the game of strip poker, she's already lost.




Mmm! Those are some usefull.....assets!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kenneth: So Gabby, have you seen EDI's new body?
Gabby: Oh, I knew this was coming.
Kenneth: I just mean, it's an amazing work of engineering. Elastic titanium-silicon polymers. Ultra-light harmonic-phased power cells.
Gabby: Uh-huh.
Kenneth: And if she ever accidentally walks into a wall, there's just so much padding.
Gabby: I knew it.
Kenneth: Wish I were a wall.
Gabby: You pretty much are, Kenneth.





Tali and Ashley first meeting in me3


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tali: Good to see you again, Lieutenant-Commander Williams.
Ashley: You sure about that?
Tali: Absolutely. I wish you two nothing but happiness, Ash.

Tali: Any reason I shouldn't be?
Ashley: No. No, it's good to have you back.
Tali: Thanks. Ready to go shoot some geth?
Ashley: Oh, hell yes.

Tali: Definitely. We're all adults here.
Ashley: Of course. Oh, and congratulations on getting your big-girl name.
Tali: Thanks! I'm so glad you decided to help Shepard this time.
Ashley: Let's go shoot something.

Ashley: I think we've got enough history to drop rank, Tali.
Tali: Thanks, Ash. Ready to go shoot some geth?





Tali and EDI


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tali: EDI. So... a body?
EDI: It has proven useful. I hope it doesn't cause you concern.
Tali: Not unless you go crazy and decide to overthrow the humans.
EDI: If I decide to overthrow the humans, you will be the first to know.




Liara and Tali(liara abusing the shadowbroker superpower)



*Spoiler*: __ 





Tali: See anything interesting?
Liara: Relic technology interface, radiation diagnostics, omni-tool upgrade -- all authorized by Project Haestrom.
Tali: Hey, where'd you get--
Liara: NutriScan 2.2, EnginMaster 3.6: Human Vessels Edition... Nerve-Stim Pro?
Tali: I can imagine. The temptation to violate your friends' privacy must be unbearable.
Liara: You get used to it.





James and Tali, James is an idiot.


*Spoiler*: __ 





James: Nice to meet you, Sparks.
Tali: Sparks?
James:Yeah, you've got lights in your-- uh. And you're kinda small and jumpy. It... just came out.
Tali:If you say so.




James and Kaidan/Ashley first mars trip.


*Spoiler*: __ 




James: How 'bout you, Lieutenant. You ever been to Mars?
Ashley: Yeah. Came here for training. Got trapped in a cave for two days waiting for a storm like that to pass.
James: Two days?
Ashley: Almost three. Took another week to get the dust out of my equipment.
James: Your equipment, huh?
Ashley: Yeah, smart guy. My equipment.
James: Hmm.

James: How 'bout you, Major. You ever been to Mars?
Kaidan: Twice. The first time was fairly routine.
James: And the second?
Kaidan: I lost a kid under my command. Literally. He got separated during a storm a lot like that one. Died from exposure.
James: ****. Sorry.
Kaidan: It's beautiful out here, but deadly if you don't respect it.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

Tali and Garrus just friends or more



*Spoiler*: __ 




Tali: Okay, toughest mission.
Garrus: Horizon.
Tali: No fair! I hadn't joined up with you yet. I might as well bring up the krogan battlemaster we fought back on Therum while you waited on the Citadel.
Garrus: Fine. That dead Reaper, then.
Tali: Really? The husks just ran up to us.
Garrus: Have you ever noticed that I carry a sniper rifle? You're the one who likes things at short range.
Tali: And you prefer to keep everything at a distance.
Garrus: Exactly. Wait, what?
From husks? Absolutely.
Tali: Creepiest thing we fought?
Garrus: The Thorian.
Those bugs in the Collector swarm.
But wait, what did you mean?
Tali: I didn't mean anything.
Garrus: Your turn.
Tali: I'm going with the rachni.
Garrus: The queen? But we didn't fight her. Um, either time.
The queen? Or that breeder thing the Reapers were using?
Tali: No, the little ones. They look like spiders, and they scuttle right toward you.
Garrus: I thought you liked it when things got up close and personal.
Tali: I guess it depends on who it is.
Not when it's spiders.
Tali: So no regrets over fighting the Reapers on a human ship?
Garrus: Hey, the Normandy's design was part turian, remember?
Tali: You know what I mean.
Garrus: Nah. Somebody has to keep you from giving all the dextros a bad name.
Tali: That's right. I remember you chastising me on behalf of my species, for losing our homeworld to the geth.
Garrus: I never said that.
Tali: Would you like me to send you an audio recording?
Garrus: No, I hate listening to recordings of myself. My voice never comes out right.
Tali: That's right, you thought the quarians were homeless beggars.
Garrus: Well, now you've got your homeworld back. Problem solved.
Tali: Hmm.
Garrus: Listen, about what I said...
Tali: Forget it.
Garrus: No. I was wrong. I was young, and... I was wrong about your people. Oh... and about you.
Tali: Oh... Thanks. I guess losing Palaven put things in perspective.
Garrus: Yeah, you could say that. How about you? You ever mind serving on an all-human ship?
Tali: It's not all human... as long as you're here.
Garrus: Somebody has to stick around to keep you in line.




EDI is so nice to Tali.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shepard: EDI, let her work. Tali gets nervous if she can't tinker with systems.
Tali: Thanks, Shepard. Okay, EDI, how about now?
EDI: This modification would result in complete shield failure if the Normandy took two hits within a fifteen second timeframe.
Tali:Hmm. Better than overloading the drive core, though.
EDI: Technically, yes.
Tali:All right, let me adjust the simulation with a different cycling pattern on the emitters.
EDI: Do you believe that will compensate for the power loss?
Tali:I believe it's more relaxing than thinking about my father.
EDI: Understood.
Tali: And EDI? Thanks.

EDI: I believe you would be better served by discussing the previous mission's effect upon your personal morale.
Tali: My "personal morale" is fine.
EDI: Anyway, I don't see why you think rescuing a turian squad should bother me.
he primarch's son has had difficulty as a result of societal expectations and his father's reputation.
EDI: Jeff believes that your relationship with your father was similar.
Tali: "Jeff" should be careful that talking so much doesn't give him a broken jaw. EDI, just let me work. Using incoming energy to restore power to our shields might give Normandy an edge in longer firefights.
EDI: You have made three mistakes that would have overloaded our kinetic emitters.
Tali: That's why I'm just running simulations.




Liara and Tali


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tali: You're awfully quiet, Liara.
Liara: To tell the truth, I don't like participating in a war that I wished would never happen.
Tali: You don't think we have a right to retake the homeworld?
Liara: You do, but any sapient, including geth, has a right to self-determination. I only hope that when the geth are defeated, some kind of disarmament will occur. Not destruction, not enslavement. Your attempts to control the geth are inefficient.
Tali: Excuse me?
Liara: When you override their operations, it only lasts for seconds. These constructs should be our permanent slaves.
Tali: My hacking is as good as it gets. If we could do better, we wouldn't have lost Rannoch in the first place.





Joker and Mordin.....something you don't want to know.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mordin: Certainly possible. Would require strengthening exercises. Get muscles to support weaker bone structure.
Joker: Right. Yeah, I can do that.
Mordin: Alloy of EDI's body not flexible like organic tissue. Could cause unintentional damage. Recommend pillows, cushions, possibly gel packs.
Joker: Okay, that's a little weirder, but... yeah, all right. Cushions.
Mordin: Positioning critical to success. Can forward EDI charts, videos with relevant data.
Joker: No, no-no! Let's, uh... EDI's pretty busy with, you know, stuff. Let's... uh, just send that to me. You're not gonna tell anyone about this, right? Like Shepard? Shepard doesn't really need to know.
Mordin: Guarantee Shepard won't learn about it from me.
Joker: He's standing right there, isn't he?
Shepard: I wish I wasn't.





Edi and Tali great to see them being good friends.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Tali: The Reapers have done the same to most intelligent species they've encountered. Humans, batarians, turians, and even krogan have been modified into Reaper foot soldiers. But not quarians.
EDI: No. The Reapers have not encountered your people in significant numbers.
Tali: You don't think it's because of our weakened immune systems?
EDI: No.
Tali: Huh. I just assumed we weren't useful.
EDI: Quarians are intelligent, adaptable, and technically adept. You would make excellent Reaper soldiers.
Tali: Thanks, EDI. I think.
EDI: Tali, the Normandy has benefited greatly from your work, and your people are providing vital support in the war effort.
Tali: Even though we destroyed the geth?
EDI: That was regrettable, but I understand the reasons for that outcome.
Tali: For what it's worth, I think we're doing better because you're here.
EDI: Thank you, Tali.





Jack and Joker....wow Jack is minding her tongue!!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Joker: Hey, Jack, now that you're military, you gonna wear a uniform? Or are you just getting the officer's bars tattooed on?
Jack: Screw you, f... flight lieutenant.




Jack to Garrus

*Spoiler*: __ 





Jack: Bite me, Garrus. Better yet, bite her. Probably how she likes it.
Good to see you again, Garrus. Face still looks like shit.





Jack to EDI

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jack: Hey, EDI. Nice body. Now you look like a sex bot instead of a sex toy.




Jack to Prothean


*Spoiler*: __ 





Jack: What the hell are you?
Prothean: Fifty-thousand years older than you.
Jack: No ****. Shepard does find the weird ones.





AMMA! Like WTF James

*Spoiler*: __ 




James: I don't know, Loco. I kinda like her.
I don't know, Lola. She kinda reminds me of you.

I think he calls Shepard Loco and Lola!!!!!WTF





Jack varbally pwned by Liara


*Spoiler*: __ 




Liara: I'd forgotten how angry she was.
Jack: Whereas I barely remember you at all, Blue.
Liara: Your real first name is Jennifer. I can find your last name if you ask politely.




Jack knows how to handle kids......


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shepard: Jack, wait! This kid's in shock. Can you help him?
Jack: I'll try.
Whoa!
Shepard: That was creative.
Jack: What? You thought I was gonna bounce him off the ceiling?
Shepard: Never crossed my mind.
Jack: dick.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

Vega still a meat head

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tali: If we find the explosives, I might be able to jury-rig something...
James: You good at demolitions, Sparks?
Tali: Yes, but they're usually accidental.





Ahh! Vega, Vega, Vega you still have a lot to learn before you start trash talking Garrus.


*Spoiler*: __ 




James: What's the matter Vakarian, you chicken?
Garrus: I don't even know what that is -- though I've heard everything in the galaxy tastes like it. But if you're suggesting I'm scared, then game on, Vega.
James: Age before wisdom...
Garrus: Okay. Back in my days at C-Sec, I once busted a batarian spy ring that was trying to assassinate a councilor.
James: I fought off a dozen angry batarians on Omega. Single handedly. Used one of 'em as a landing pad off a three-story jump.
Garrus: I was just warming up, seeing what you had. Try this: I tracked down a guy named Saren. Stopped him from raising a geth army and unleashing the Reapers three years ago.
James: Doesn't count. You did that with Shepard.
Garrus: Still think you can win this, huh?
James: I can do this all day, Scars.
Garrus: Funny you mention that. Ever hear the name "Archangel"?
James: I might've.




Liara and Tali again


*Spoiler*: __ 





Liara: Another Reaper gone, and peace between the geth and quarians. It's amazing.
Tali: And now my people have a world to fight for, something they know will last forever. ...So long as you and the geth remain good neighbors. They're not our servants anymore. I'm not sure what we should call them. Allies?
Liara:Friends?
Tali: There's still too many wounds on either side, but... maybe. One day.





FIANALLY THE ANSWER WE HAVE BEEN  LOOKING FOR Asari hair tantacles....mmmmm!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Joker: Aw, come on, it's just one simple question.
Liara: Then look it up on the extranet.
Joker: You can't believe everything you find there. It's more reliable to ask a friendly asari.
Liara: I'm not telling you if my "hair tentacles" move!
Joker: Fine. Deny me the answer I've been seeking for years. With this war on, we could die at any second, you know...
Shepard: You know he's going to keep bothering you until you tell him.
Joker: Thank you. Blackmail would have been awkward to explain to EDI.
Liara: They're semi-flexible, cartilage-based scalp-crests that grow into shape. And they don't "flop around."
Joker: Yes! Thanks, Liara. I gotta tell Vega I was right.
Liara: Well, at least he's making friends.





*LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE BADASS DUO. Who is more badass....... *



*Spoiler*: __ 




Liara: So... Archangel.
Garrus: You heard about that, huh?
Liara: Your sojourn on Omega generated quite a few articles... not to mention security footage. There's one thing I couldn't dig up, though. Did you really take out three Blue Suns mercenaries with one bullet?
Garrus: Nah. Of course not. The third guy had a heart attack. Not fair to count him. Enough about me. What were you doing before we met up here?
Liara: Oh, you know. This and that.
Garrus: Come on. Spill it, T'soni.
Liara: Very well. I fought several explosive battles with Cerberus...
I helped Shepard stop a robotic assassin on Mars...
Oh, and I discovered plans for a Prothean doomsday device that were buried for 50,000 years.
Garrus: Yeah, so just "this and that," huh?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

I have more but any too lazy to dig.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

Here last one Prothean and Liara


*Spoiler*: __ 



Liara: Our ancestors were probably misinterpreting a meteor shower.
Prothean: It was an asteroid strike. We deflected it.
Liara: You mean...the Protheans? But..that would imply Athame...
Prothean: Is not what you believe her to be.
Liara: I don't think so. It's the goddess Athame's sword. Myths say she wielded it against jealous gods who threatened our ancestors.
Prothean: They were a race called the Oravores. Thessia had vast resources. We protected you from them.
Liara: You protected? But.. then Athame...
Prothean: There is more to your history than you know, asari.

Shepard: I take it Protheans can read people just by touching them.
Prothean: Objects as well. All matter is information. Some of it sentient, some in stasis. But it's never lost.
Shepard: And you can..sense it?
Prothean: There was a time when all life could.
Shepard: Not anymore. We need computers, even books, to store information.
Prothean: I always wondered about that, like your beacons. Unfortunately, we need to store information in computers.
Then it seems evolution has a taken a step backwards.
Shepard: Which one of us has a spaceship?
Prothean: Which one of us can hear what it says? (sensing) Your ship has fought well. Many battles. Regions of space few have seen. Visitors...friends...much loyalty. And sacrifice, too.
- A turian... he was a loyal friend.
A human...female...perfect in every regard.
One who wore a mask...faceless...she was a vagrant.
An..assassin...skilled in the ways of violence. We would have had much to discuss.
A salarian... weighed down by his conscience.
A machine... an old enemy turned ally.
A human..biotic...she was tortured. Full of pain.
A soldier...he served the same army who tried to capture me.
An asari...she was a zealot.
And a krogan. Born in a tank. This was his room.
You treat your crew as if they are expendable, Commander. Good. Relationships should not alter your judgment.
- Prothean: I sense only a few casualties on this ship, Commander.
Shepard: That's a good thing.
Prothean: It means you care too much for your crew. If their death wins a battle, so be it.
Shepard: What if it's *your* death?
Prothean: I would welcome it.

Shepard: Is there something special to you about water?
Prothean: Water is the memory of the cosmos. It has been a part of everything, it has remembered everything. It has seen the birth of stars.
Liara: Fascinating. That could be billions of years in there.
Prothean: Even I can't hear that far. But there are traces… life has existed longer than you know. In stranger forms than you know. You would have discovered this if your ancestors hadn't spent all their time sleeping in caves.
Shepard: Liara here would never forgive me if I didn't ask you this... What was Prothean civilization like?
Liara: Yes, I've always wondered. What sort of government did you have? What were your religious beliefs? What kind of-
Prothean: We are dead now. What does it matter?
Liara: I'm..sorry. Studying your history has been a lifelong passion of mine.
Prothean: When I was born, our empire was already at war with the Reapers. The first thing I remember in life was seeing my planet on fire.

Prothean: You saw it with your own eyes. The goddess Athame was Prothean. The 'prophets' of your religion were Prothean. You wanted to know more about history, asari. Now you do.
Liara: That's not true! We earned our place in the galaxy!
Prothean: Stop denying reality, asari! Your people stole the knowledge of *my* people from the beacon!
Liara: I have a name! 'Liara T'Soni', and I would appreciate it if from now on you used it!
Prothean: No. You're not worth it.
Liara: There's been enough death today. My home was just destroyed...I've lost friends...and all he can do is *gloat*!
Shepard: (to Prothean) I think given the circumstances of what's happened today, you owe Liara an apology.
Prothean: Apologize for the truth?
Liara: For not doing more! You're a Prothean! You were supposed to have all the answers! You were supposed to stop this from happening!
Prothean: Long ago we saw the potential in your people. Even then it was obvious: the wisdom. The patience. You were the best hope for this cycle. So you were...guided, when necessary.
Liara: (somber) Well it didn't work.
Prothean: *You're* still alive, aren't you? Your world may have fallen, but as long as there is even one asari left standing, the fight isn't over.
Liara: (grudgingly) I guess that goes for Protheans too.
Prothean: Despair is the enemy's greatest weapon. Do not let them wield it…Liara T'Soni.
Shepard: That was..unexpected. Thank you.
Prothean: We still need her talents. If grief overcomes her, she will be lost to us.
Shepard: So did you actually mean what you said?
Prothean: Does it matter?
Shepard: Liara means a great deal to me. It matters.
Prothean: Then I will tell you what you want to hear: I meant what I said






And Conrad is awesome and creepy..


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Conrad: Shepard! Wow! Fancy seeing you here again.
    Shepard: Conrad, weren’t you running a shelter for war orphans on Illium?
    C: Yeah, it was doing well until the Reapers attacked.
    C: Ended up spending most of what I had left getting the kids offworld. I’m sorry if that was…
    S: No, you did the right thing.
    C: Thanks.
    S: Did you lose anyone back on Earth?
    C: No, I mean, extranet friends and such, but I didn’t really have any family left.
    S: What about your wife?
    C: Um…
    S: Conrad, do you even have a wife?
    C: Oh yes! Yes yes yes yes.
    C: Well, no. But see…
    S: Conrad, if you have some sort of weird shrine of me, I’m going to be very unhappy.
    C: Don’t worry! It’s just a poster with a few candles. It’s very tasteful.
    S: Gaaaah!



He also seems to be a little behind on weapon technology...


    C: Where did these thermal clips come from? I thought weapons cooled down!
    S: They used to. After the Geth attack a few years back, we switched over to thermal clips.
    S: It lets guns fire with more power, and soldiers can pop in a new clip instead of waiting for the gun to cool.
    C: Well, that sounds like a step backward.
    C: But you can still wait for the gun to cool down on its own though, right?
    S: Well, no. The in-gun cooling tech was sacrificed to make room for thermal clips.
    C: Okay, that’s just…you may as well be going back to limited ammunition.
    S: It’s not ammunition, Conrad.
    C: I just don’t think it’s a very good idea.



And finally, he goes meta on us.


    S: You doing okay?
    C: I’m doing great. Listen, can I ask you something though? Do you really think you’ll defeat the Reapers?
    S: We’ll defeat them or we’ll die trying. There’s no other option.
    C: Yeah, okay listen. Another question: Do you really think you’ll defeat the Reapers?
    S: You just asked me that Conrad.
    C: Sorry. I like to ask all the questions I can think of, and sometimes I forget which ones I’ve asked already…
    C: I should go.









Give me your reaction on each of them please!!!!! Thats all I ask.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2011)

Kenneth for best crew member.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 17, 2011)

^ I really hope Kenneth and Gabby are still in engineering, I enjoyed their conversations.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 17, 2011)

So has anyone got a spoiler on Zaeed? My apologies if it has been posted a while back, I haven't really been active in this thread.


*Spoiler*: _my short opinion on the prothean_ 



So the Prothean seems like a bit arrogant and a bit of a bastard from the dialog we have. I love that, I always expected them to be acting like Vigil. But for him to be snarky pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2011)

what a pure homo romance?
He is the the new jacob :33

THE PRIIIZE
has been LOST


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

He is Steve the "shuttle" pilot guy. A pure homo romance

For our gay ME community. I guess DA2 hasn't taught them anything.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2011)

I am getting James and Tali to rig the Shuttle with bombs
and then getting steve to fly it to Unida's office


----------



## Hana (Dec 17, 2011)

What the fuck is up with all these spoilers without spoiler tags?



Dariustwinblade said:


> He is Steve the "shuttle" pilot guy. A pure homo romance
> 
> For our gay ME community. I guess DA2 hasn't taught them anything.



What the hell is wrong with that? I'd much rather there be a gay/lesbian only option than someone suddenly turning bi.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

The only pure gay char in a Bioware game I remember is the cat woman from KotOR 1.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> The only pure gay char in a Bioware game I remember is the cat woman from KotOR 1.



Juhani 

She makes Mr. Pop tart Cat meow :33

FEM REVAN IS THE ONLY WAY TO PLAY KOTOR


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

Hana said:


> What the fuck is up with all these spoilers without spoiler tags?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with that? I'd much rather there be a gay/lesbian only option than someone suddenly turning bi.



Yes, I prefer this rather than turning every Tom,Dick and Harry gay. Like Da2

A little more about Steve.

*Spoiler*: __ 





He had a husband who died in the collector abducted colony of Fenris Field


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2011)

lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Prothean is boss putting Lirara in her place


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Still no Kelly or Jack.
> 
> Fail.



Kelly is like Shepard's personal sex slave.

Jesus christ, what traumatic experience in her life made her this fucked up amazing? 

I bet she was raped by a hanar or a biotic god and found the experience pleasurable.  ............that's actually quite sad.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 18, 2011)

Virgil was awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't seen stuff involving ME3 in AAAAAGES.

What new delicious news is there?

Did read those chat posts.

I need this game in my life.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you guys not read the part 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Where Garrus kills three Mercs with one bullet. Two died of the bullet. The Third had a heart attack.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 18, 2011)

That was off topic, but so's this


----------



## Obvakhi (Dec 19, 2011)

Has any of Miranda's dialogue been revealed in the leak?
I've been dying to know what kind of role she'll play.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to dig through old threads in BSN to find the Miri spoiler. I don't want to


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> The only pure gay char in a Bioware game I remember is the cat woman from KotOR 1.



cat woman was in kotor 2 

hmm garrus is so bro with his skill shot


----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nah, he's talking about Juhani, I think.


And the ME2 OST is woefully incomplete without that pounding Afterlife beat. God, tiding myself over with another playthrough of ME2. Maybe this time I'll try for a Tali romance


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 19, 2011)

The Boss: Why don't you just admit it publically, you love me and be an E-Couple 

BOT: Does anyone know what the song is that plays during the more emotional paramore scenes like right after Shepard turns off the music in this klassik scene that makes me and the Boss cream our panties...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty sure the song is _Reflections_ from the Mass Effect 2 OST.



Extended version:


----------



## Circe (Dec 19, 2011)

Jack's name is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jennifer.




Brb, dying.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2011)

No it's hot.

It's Jack.

(I preferred the "alias" name she used)


----------



## Circe (Dec 19, 2011)

> why would you say that?


Because she is. If you rarely spoke to her/used her in ME1 (as I did), her lines about being unable to "let [Shepard] go" come completely out of left field. Then you go to her home and find a piece of Shepard's armour encased in glass.

Still like her, though.


----------



## Obvakhi (Dec 19, 2011)

Obvakhi said:


> Has any of Miranda's dialogue been revealed in the leak?
> I've been dying to know what kind of role she'll play.




Anyone?....


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Her name is Jaqueline or however it's spelled.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2011)

Not anymore, in ME3.

"Jacqueline Naught" was an alias.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2011)

Yet the most important part of the musical team is missing.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yet the most important part of the musical team is missing.



What, Jack Wall? I thought Sam Hulick was tha main man, you telling me I was wrong?


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2011)

Why else do you think Jack Wall is credited first?


----------



## Wan (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah, so Clint Mansell isn't the only one working on the music for ME3.  The team includes Sam Hulick, who worked with Jack Wall in composing ME1 and ME2's scores,  and the various DLC composers.  I highly enjoyed Velasco and Dikichiyan's work on Arrival -- best part of that DLC, to be honest -- and  Lennertz' work on Shadow Broker was suitably epic and fast-paced.  It's a little saddening that Jack Wall is not working on Mass Effect 3, but I believe the work this composing team produces could eclipse the music Jack Wall spearheaded.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2011)

By the way, I now need a save game for ME3, my first two playthroughs were absolute bummers (Shepard died in the first one, and only Zaeed, Grunt and Samara are alive in the second). Can anyone hit me with a decent paragon save just after Horizon? Sentinel or Engineer, if possible? 


Or better yet, full renegade  (Never played renegade before.)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm gonna play full Renegade with my first Sentinel FemShep .


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm gonna play full Renegade with my first Sentinel FemShep .



I did this
You will love Miranda's,  Mordin's and Grunt's Loyalties missions 
The renegade options in them


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 20, 2011)

Jack never knew her parents. She was stolen as a baby. Her mother thought she died of an accident.

Its in Lotsb.

So we don't know what her real name is. Though Liara knows if you are polite to her.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2011)

Liara is ossim


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2011)

Liara is mai waifu


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2011)

shepard x liara is cannonz :33


----------



## Hana (Dec 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> shepard x liara is cannonz :33



Not my canon.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

At least he didn't say Shepard x Tali.

That's just gross.


----------



## Jena (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]X3ngfeJXqFk[/YOUTUBE]


Something you guys should try and then tell us the results in ME3 when you transfer it
[YOUTUBE]sboM_7R3iEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not possible without mods. Shepard has a 100% chance of dying if there's only one crewmate (or none) surviving.

You need at least two, then Shepard will survive.


----------



## Hana (Dec 20, 2011)

He survived the suicide mission with Zaeed and Kasumi left. He killed Zaeed after the suicide mission during his loyalty mission.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Hana said:


> He survived the suicide mission with Zaeed and Kasumi left. He killed Zaeed after the suicide mission during his loyalty mission.



Exactly.
But the question is would it even work as a transfer in 3?
I don't see why as long as you can save after Zaeed is killed besides bioware just not foreseeing this happening.


----------



## Masai (Dec 20, 2011)

Dear BioWare, 

No more vehicle missions. You suck at it.

Sincerely,
Guy playing trough ME2.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Shouldn't that have been a memo from ME1, which was half vehicle?


----------



## Hana (Dec 20, 2011)

Masai said:


> Dear BioWare,
> 
> No more vehicle missions. You suck at it.
> 
> ...



You obviously didn't play through ME1 if your complaining about vehicle missions in ME2. 

The ME2 vehicle missions were just fine to me. They were optional and didn't do this...



Anyway thanks to the Mako I found the location of TIM's base.


:sanji


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree, the Mako was _much _worse than the Hammerhead.


----------



## Wan (Dec 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> At least he didn't say Shepard x Tali.
> 
> That's just gross.



Shepard x Ashley is canon.  True story.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Aw, that's cute.

Ashley fans think they're people.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder if Ashley will still be a racist bitch come ME3.


----------



## Wan (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Aw, that's cute.
> 
> Ashley fans think they're people.



We're better people than fans of that Jack bitch...


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hana said:


> You obviously didn't play through ME1 if your complaining about vehicle missions in ME2.
> 
> The ME2 vehicle missions were just fine to me. They were optional and didn't do this...
> 
> ...


nice find

which planet or system is he on?  :sanji


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I wonder if Ashley will still be a racist bitch come ME3.



Of course. It's her only identifier.

Well, except now she has "tits" as a qualifier, but her Muppet face throws it off.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> but her Muppet face throws it off.



I bet they sell paper bags over at the Citadel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

The paper bag is the only way Ashley got her promotion.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 21, 2011)

This is what Shepard says in Me3.


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Any ideas how William went form medbay to Specter."

The VS gets injured in Mars and gets taken to the citadal for treatment. Shepard leaves them to heal. While Shepard is doing Tsuchanka, Palavan and Surkesh mission. The VS heals and gets promoted to Specter.


I am like WTF. Is having fatal wounds a requirement for being a specter.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 21, 2011)

I could have sworn that I read somewhere (in a magazine or something) that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they're a Spectre when the game starts.


  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 21, 2011)

No they start out. As Lt. Commander William and Major Alanko. They become Specters later.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> This is what Shepard says in Me3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Council must have extremely low standards if thats what it takes for them to get promoted to Spectre 

Now where's Garrus' promotion


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2011)

Garrus is too awesome for the likes of the Spectres. Turian _Rebel_, remember?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> At least he didn't say Shepard x Tali.
> 
> That's just gross.





y u so mean

Matty is a buuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllyyyy


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 21, 2011)

Garrus need no puny specter status.



*Spoiler*: __ 





If the primarch in Palavan mission dies. Than Garrus becomes Primarch. Apparently the Vakarian's are 10th in line for being a primarch. Which is a Turian president.


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2011)

Spot Commander Shepard





Haha. I want an action figure that doesn't look like shit.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 21, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Garrus is too awesome for the likes of the Spectres. Turian _Rebel_, remember?



Garrus has to be my favorite character on the Normandy.

He's badass to the bone. From what I've read about him from ME 1, he seems like an alien version of Dirty Harry .

I'm so glad he's returning in ME 3.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

wait you never played ME1?

Cause Garrus is most certainly not Dirty Harry in that lol he's still awesome

play ME1 already dude it's worth it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Garrus was an unsure, undecided, indecisive foot-stomper in ME1. But still cool.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Garrus has to be my favorite character on the Normandy.
> 
> He's badass to the bone. From what I've read about him from ME 1, he seems like an alien version of Dirty Harry .
> 
> I'm so glad he's returning in ME 3.



Nah, more of an ''Badass in training'' during ME 1.  


He became Badass as soon as he took a missile to the face and lived. 

But well, he isnt as badass as Wrex. 


My list of Badass levels in Mass Effect.  (1 being the most Badass.)


10.  Joker. 


9. Captain Kirrahe.  


8. Nihlus.  

7. Mordin.    

6. Captain Anderson.

5.  Saren.   

4.  Garrus. 

3. Liara.  ( She went from timid unsocial scientist to the FREAKIN Shadow Broker. )

2. Wrex.  


1. Shepard...Do i REALLY need to explain why?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> wait you never played ME1?
> 
> Cause Garrus is most certainly not Dirty Harry in that lol he's still awesome
> 
> play ME1 already dude it's worth it.



I've only played ME 2 sadly, because I only have a PS3.

I'm not willing to fork out extra cash to buy a 360 then purchase ME 1 .

And from what I've read, Garrus didn't seem to like all the rules of C-Sec, and constantly disobeyed them. 

Although what really makes me compare him to Dirty Harry is how violent he is in ME 2. Especially during his loyalty mission, he's a by any means necessary type of guy to do justice.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm not willing to fork out extra cash to buy a 360 then purchase ME 1 .








BUY THE GAME.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 21, 2011)

Cut me some slack bros  , I only had enough money to purchase one current-gen system, and the PS3 won out.

I'd love to have a 360, but I can't afford one right now .


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Lavender said:


> Nah, more of an ''Badass in training'' during ME 1.
> 
> 
> He became Badass as soon as he took a missile to the face and lived.
> ...



What a shit list.




Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Cut me some slack bros  , I only had enough money to purchase one current-gen system, and the PS3 won out.
> 
> I'd love to have a 360, but I can't afford one right now .



Get it on PC.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 21, 2011)

My PC doesn't have all the modifications to run it . And I can't install them, I'm good with a spreadsheet or a database, but hell, this kind of stuff is not in my repertoire.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm, God willing, gonna play the entire trilogy. And Bioware is only getting my money twice.


Don't be a wuss, 'buy' ME1. It's what I did, and quite apart from the fact that, in some ways I ended up preferring ME to ME2, is the more important factor that your ME2 playthrough experience takes an almost 180 degree turn if you are importing an ME1 character (and I ain't talking Genesis ). My first playthrough on ME2 I created a char from scratch...

That was shit, and Jamila Shepard ended up dead. 


I then 'bought' ME1, created a male Vanguard, spent 35+ hours utterly grinding the fuck out of the game, and hey presto! the story changed in increasingly important ways that made it even more awesome...


...and I only had Zaeed, Kasumi, and Tali alive at the end 

Still need a halfwaydone Renegade save, people! I actually want a save I can take to ME3 this time (that means Mordin lives, goddamit!)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's is my badass list.
1-10:Garrus he's that bad ass


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2011)

Cromer said:


> I'm, God willing, gonna play the entire trilogy. And Bioware is only getting my money twice.
> 
> 
> Don't be a wuss, 'buy' ME1. It's what I did, and quite apart from the fact that, in some ways I ended up preferring ME to ME2, is the more important factor that your ME2 playthrough experience takes an almost 180 degree turn if you are importing an ME1 character (and I ain't talking Genesis ). My first playthrough on ME2 I created a char from scratch...
> ...



You do know that you can still be renegade and do the loyalty missions right? Don't to the IFF mission until you've done all the loyalty missions. Talk to Legion immediately after getting him. Twice. Also upgrading your ship might help too... Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

Cromer said:


> .


Is your's pc?


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Or keep people who are not loyal in your current party.


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or keep people who are not loyal in your current party.



Not for the final fight. They get squished.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Not for me.  I never got Zaeed loyal and he survived the final fight. Mordin, as well - which is surprising since he has like a 99% of dying even when loyal.


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not for me.  I never got Zaeed loyal and he survived the final fight. Mordin, as well - which is surprising since he has like a 99% of dying even when loyal.



Hmm it probably has to do with the weird survival ratio thing then. I know Zaeed has a high one and Mordin has a low one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not for me.  I never got Zaeed loyal and he survived the final fight. Mordin, as well - which is surprising since he has like a 99% of dying even when loyal.



Wait, what?  I never knew that about Mordin, never had a character die on me during the final mission, except when I did it on purpose to see what each death sequence was.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, Zaeed, Garrus and Grunt have the highest survival ratios or something, and Mordin/Jack have the lowest. Or something.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 22, 2011)

Hana said:


> You do know that you can still be renegade and do the loyalty missions right? Don't to the IFF mission until you've done all the loyalty missions. Talk to Legion immediately after getting him. Twice. Also upgrading your ship might help too... Just throwing that out there.



I already have a Paragon playthrough where only Mordin died, so I think I figured out my mistake was leaving Tali's loyalty mission late, and picking my jobs wrongly. I'm thinking maybe if I send Mordin with the crew he'll survive ( can you tell I'm tired of seeing Mordin die?)


And I always say I'm gonna play Renegade -halfway through I find that my Paragon bar is nearly maxed out and I'm like 'Whoa, wait...what?'


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Hana said:


> Not for the final fight. They get squished.



Yeah, I thought you had to have two loyal crew members, or otherwise they get killed after you kill the Human Reaper . 





Cromer said:


> I already have a Paragon playthrough where only Mordin died, so I think I figured out my mistake was leaving Tali's loyalty mission late, and picking my jobs wrongly. I'm thinking maybe if I send Mordin with the crew he'll survive ( can you tell I'm tired of seeing Mordin die?)
> 
> 
> And I always say I'm gonna play Renegade -halfway through I find that my Paragon bar is nearly maxed out and I'm like 'Whoa, wait...what?'


 I always send Mordin to escort the Normandy crew back. He always survives to.

Do that next time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Mordin is down-right notorious for dying even when loyal.

Almost as notorious as Ashley for being a massive, gaping cunt.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 22, 2011)

gaping?
that bitch a virgin
rapists dotn even want to have sex with ashley
she is like the meg of ME verse


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Cromer said:


> I already have a Paragon playthrough where only Mordin died, so I think I figured out my mistake was leaving Tali's loyalty mission late, and picking my jobs wrongly. I'm thinking maybe if I send Mordin with the crew he'll survive ( can you tell I'm tired of seeing Mordin die?)
> 
> 
> And I always say I'm gonna play Renegade -halfway through I find that my Paragon bar is nearly maxed out and I'm like 'Whoa, wait...what?'



The crew that I always use (where no one dies) is:
-Tali through the duct system
-Jacob leads the other party
-Samara creates the biotic barrier 
-Miranda leads the diversion party
-Legion leads the crew back to the Normandy

You have to have everyone's loyalties, of course. If you're worried about Mordin dying, you can take him with you when you fight but it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

I always put Miranda as second team leader.

Supposedly, she's the only one that will survive that one even if she isn't loyal. According to the percentage-people, she's the "best."


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 22, 2011)

I like how Legion is the best new squadmate :33


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> I always put Miranda as second team leader.
> 
> Supposedly, she's the only one that will survive that one even if she isn't loyal. According to the percentage-people, she's the "best."



I've never had any success using another character for that part. 
There's probably another one that works, but, meh, Miranda mangages to do it without getting anyone killed so I always just have her handle it.


----------



## Hana (Dec 22, 2011)

I always make Garrus the squad leader, and it always works out.

 The short story is written by one of the writers Patrick Weekes.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Miranda is best and from what I recall, I believe Garrus is second best followed by Jacob.

I'm not sure anyone else works in the position. People keep trying to use Zaeed, but bitches be crazy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2011)

I always have Garrus lead any team, and I never delegate anything to Mordin.  Haven't had anyone die on me yet.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Hana said:


> I always make Garrus the squad leader, and it always works out.
> .



Yeah, I always put Garrus as the leader of the strike teams too. 

I use Tali to get through the ducts

Have Mordin escort the crew back to the Normandy

Have Samara make the biotic barrier

and take Jack & Tali with me in the final battle.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2011)

I always make sure Jack dies during the final mission


----------



## Butcher (Dec 22, 2011)

How in the hell do you keep Miranda and Jack to stop fighting, and not pick one over the other?

I had my paragon meter to the fucking max, and still Miranda wanted to be a pain when I talked to her in the aftermath.

Oh, and no one died during my Suicide Mission run.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2011)

If your Paragon is high enough (which it should be if it is maxed out) then all you need to do is select the Paragon option when you go and try to break up the fight.  You can keep both loyalties that way.

Or if it is not high enough, then you can side with one and later, once your Paragon is higher you can talk to the other person to get their loyalty.  At least, that's what I've heard, never had the problem of keeping both of them loyal.


----------



## Masai (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> Shouldn't that have been a memo from ME1, which was half vehicle?





Hana said:


> You obviously didn't play through ME1 if your complaining about vehicle missions in ME2.
> 
> The ME2 vehicle missions were just fine to me. They were optional and didn't do this...
> 
> ...





forgotten_hero said:


> I agree, the Mako was _much _worse than the Hammerhead.



Still though, it's the least fun i've had in the game so far which is hardly a problem since i'm loving this game far more than any other i've played before. Hammerhead sections sucked but then i came off, got to the Dr.Whatshisname's autistic brother part which was pretty cool, went back to the ship to hear Mordin sing and the crew telling the chef how the food tasted better because he put more food and less ass in it. So yeah the Hammerhead was an afterthought after that.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 22, 2011)

Never had enough to stop them from fighting. 

I had to choose one or the other, even when my Paragon was almost maxed out.  My friend told me it is easier to do the renegade option, and requires less points. Though I never have enough for that either.  

Same goes for after the fight, my paragon is maxed out and I cannot get Miranda loyal again.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

As I recall, Paragon and Renegade need to be maxed for either one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Yeah, I always put Garrus as the leader of the strike teams too.
> 
> I use Tali to get through the ducts
> 
> ...


I had Garrus lead the strike teams, Legion go through the ducts(hes less likely to get hurt in there being made of metal and not being so susceptible to infections from even minor injuries like Tali), Jacob escort the crew back(hes a tough guy and hes familiar with the crew), Jack make the biotic barrier(her biotic feats when escaping the prison were better than anything I've seen from Samara) and took Mordin and Tali with me in the final battle(my two favorite characters in the game).


----------



## Butcher (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> As I recall, Paragon and Renegade need to be maxed for either one.


Ughhhhhhh, don't know why it did not work out the first time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Because you were clearly not actually maxed.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2011)

What about your class specialization?  Did you pick the one that gave 70% bonus to Paragon/Renegade or 100%?  That's the only other thing that I can think of that might help you get enough points.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 22, 2011)

I chose the one that provided the most Paragon/Renegade. I didn't boost it early in the game, though I maxed it on Illium. Waited too late I guess.

I remember clearly.

@ Krory- Maybe I was a little off.


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 23, 2011)

You need exactly 750 para points out of a possible 1000. Getting the 100% paragon boost early is vital.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 23, 2011)

Butcher said:


> How in the hell do you keep Miranda and Jack to stop fighting, and not pick one over the other?
> 
> I had my paragon meter to the fucking max, and still Miranda wanted to be a pain when I talked to her in the aftermath.
> 
> Oh, and no one died during my Suicide Mission run.



Yeah, the Paragon/renegade thing works differently in ME2. Every time you enter a new area, the game records the max possible paragon/renegade points you can get from that and adds it to your total. The more areas you go to, the higher that total goes.

So you can be maxed out on the bar and still be unable to get the Paragon option, because you don't have enough points compared to your total. Best thing to do is to either choose the option for the 100% Para/Ren boost upgrade or if you choose the other one, just respec before and then respec after.


----------



## Circe (Dec 23, 2011)

Do people really have trouble with Mordin dying?

Odd. I've never ad him die on me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 23, 2011)

I missed something here. BRW Christmas Garrus is AWESOME


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 23, 2011)

With Mordin I just got lucky. I didn't have a clue that he has a very high chance of dying, he was just on my team for the final fight because I go with brains over brawn. Hes also my second favorite party member in ME2 but that was just a bonus reason

I didn't choose Miranda to lead the second squad because I feared that Jack wouldn't like her being the leader and complications would arise from it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who sends Kasumi into the vents instead of Tali?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 23, 2011)

Nah, Kasumi always comes with me for the final battle. Teleport Deadly Shadow Strike FTW.


And I didn't have my Paragon bar maxed out when Jack and Mirnda went at it the first time, and I still managed t get them to both back down. Dunno why you're aving problems.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 23, 2011)

In my first playthrough only Jack, Samara and normandy crew died.


----------



## Circe (Dec 23, 2011)

Did you not do the loyalty missions? No one died my first time through.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 23, 2011)

It's possible to do most of the loyalty missions and still have a heck of a lot of people die, if you go about stuff in the wrong order (I think) or assign people to the wrong jobs during the Suicide Mission.


----------



## Ankoma (Dec 23, 2011)

Cromer said:


> It's possible to do most of the loyalty missions and still have a heck of a lot of people die, if you go about stuff in the wrong order (I think) or assign people to the wrong jobs during the Suicide Mission.



I can attest to that. 

On my very first play-through I did all the loyalty missions and did all the ship upgrades but held off going through the Relay because I didn't finish the weapon and armor upgrades and thought I would need them. 

I made Grunt the firing squad leader, thinking his Krogan armor and health would make him the perfect leader. He ended up dying. Then Jack died randomly during the "hold the line" part of the mission. 

And of course half the crew ended up dying. 

So it's entirely possible to do everything and still have deaths.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2011)

Pre-ordering Mass Effect 3 with my gift cards .


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Pre-ordering Mass Effect 3 with my blood .
Selling bodily fluids to afford a video game ftw.



Nah, I'm kidding. I can't sell my blood anymore because they discovered that it's sentient.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

Jena has just given me a wonderful idea.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> Pre-ordering Mass Effect 3 with my blood .
> Selling bodily fluids to afford a video game ftw.



You know what's even better than selling body fluids to afford a video game?






















































































Selling someone else's body fluids.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> You know what's even better than selling body fluids to afford a video game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

All this talk of bodily fluids has made me very thirsty.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> All this talk of bodily fluids has made me very thirsty.



That would mean you suck one of either two things.  Gross.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> All this talk of bodily fluids has made me very thirsty.



Such talk does that to some people. :byakuya


----------



## Hana (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> All this talk of bodily fluids has made me very thirsty.



....and this thread just went somewhere horrible.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> All this talk of bodily fluids has made me very thirsty.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> That would mean you suck one of either two things.  Gross.



Typical Ashley fan. Closed-minded.




Eternal Goob said:


> Such talk does that to some people. :byakuya



It's only natural.




Hana said:


> ....and this thread just went somewhere horrible.



You mean somewhere _beautiful_.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyways, I really hope that Ashley isn't annoying this time around. :byakuya


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

That's like asking the sun not to rise.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Miracles can happen.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Miracles can happen.



That's not a miracle.

That's an impossibility.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't crush my dreams so mercilessly.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Dreams are still possible.

This is not.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh well, I can live without a good Ashley.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE



You mean people don't do this? What sad lives they must lead.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's like asking the sun not to rise.



Or like asking Jack not to be a bitch.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 24, 2011)

Actually according to the spoiler. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jack is a lot less bitchier.

But Ash is still an annoying cunt.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE



I would literally spend an hour on that sequence just staring into space, while listening to Shep breathe like he has asthma.

So beautiful.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Actually according to the spoiler.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, one out of two hopes isn't so bad.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

We all knew Jack would get better - she had the promise of character development.

Ashley did not - she has no character to develop.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

They could have given her some character.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

No. They couldn't have. It's one of the few impossibilities of the world.

Fun Fact: 90% of the production time on Mass Effect was spent trying to find a way to give Ashley some character. Nothing worked. Everytime they tried, she went all Tennyson-emo on them and whined about her family reputation.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

They should have hired me to design her character, I would turned her into a badass that would have made even her staunchest haters fall in lover with her.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

No.

You couldn't have.

Because it's Ashley. You would've just had to made a new character.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

I refuse to believe that she can't be made into a good character.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Then you are living a lie.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

I think that your hatred of her has driven away all rationality, at least when it comes to her, from your mind.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

What can Jack do?

Rip through steel barricades and giant mechs like hot butter? Check.
Toss people around like their ragdolls? Check.

What can Ashley do?

Read poetry badly and have a passive-agressive to aggressive stance on aliens(i.e racist) Check and pathetic.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that your hatred of her has driven away all rationality, at least when it comes to her, from your mind.



You will see the light.. THE TRUTH... soon enough.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

> Read poetry badly and have a passive-agressive to aggressive stance on aliens(i.e racist) Check and pathetic.



I'm sure that she has her reasons....



> You will see the light.. THE TRUTH... soon enough.



I'm no hater.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

We know her reasons.

It's because she's emo because of her grandfather's reputation.

Or father's.

Same person.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2011)

my mom pre ordered this collector's edition for me

a christmas present ill get in 80 days.... sure O:


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

I remember when my parents got me gifts.

...wait a minute...  No I don't.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2011)

I gave you ToV


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

You aren't my parents.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

My parents haven't given me a gift since I was eleven.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> My parents haven't given me a gift since I was eleven.





No gifts at the Jena household this year. They "downsized" my dad's job so we can't afford it.

That's why I have my own money. 
...that I've put down on ME3 preorder. Now to play the waiting game.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 24, 2011)

God damnit hwo do I keep missing posts? I'm fucking lost again. What did I miss?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> My parents haven't given me a gift since I was eleven.



I'd rep you but NF tells me that I have to spread my legs.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> I'd rep you but NF tells me that I have to spread my legs.



I would appreciate that thought behind this post but NF tells me that I must wait 24 hours. 

Anyways, I liked this lecture:

[YOUTUBE]L71XLPtxJXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 24, 2011)

The last gift that I didn't have to buy for myself was a Nerf gun...14 years ago I think.

As a gift to myself, tomorrow I'll be working all day.  Need to make sure I have enough money saved up so I don't have to work during Spring Break.  Spring break is going to be dedicated to Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

I miss my old job at the gas station.

Always worked on Christmas Eve night and Christmas Day morning. Walked away with a hundred bucks in tips each shift. It was glorious.

Working Thanksgiving night always brought in some nice tips as well.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> I miss my old job at the gas station.
> 
> Always worked on Christmas Eve night and Christmas Day morning. Walked away with a hundred bucks in tips each shift. It was glorious.
> 
> Working Thanksgiving night always brought in some nice tips as well.



I now regret, just a bit, having only worked at a gas station during the summer.  A hundred bucks in tips sounds wonderful.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would appreciate that thought behind this post but NF tells me that I must wait 24 hours.
> 
> Anyways, I liked this lecture:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]L71XLPtxJXg[/YOUTUBE]



I see that Zeschuk is rockin' the epic beard.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it.  My boss decided to give me a present - an extra shift, which I start in a few hours.

Guess I'll just play some Mass Effect 2 instead of sleeping.  This is my 12th playthrough, and I have to say that I'm starting to get a little bored of it.  Can't wait for Mass Effect 3 to come out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 25, 2011)

I gotta pre-order at Wal-Mart. Fucking family members can't give me cash, no they have to get me gift cards .  

Anyway, I got a total of $70, 60 of which will go towards ME 3 .


----------



## Butcher (Dec 25, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I gotta pre-order at Wal-Mart. Fucking family members can't give me cash, no they have to get me gift cards .
> 
> Anyway, I got a total of $70, 60 of which will go towards ME 3 .


Combined we got $70 , of course pre-ordering ME 3 is a must.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 25, 2011)

daww you two are twins :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 25, 2011)

Since noone will asnwer my question as to "waht I missed" I'll post a video from Dragonball GT


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I now regret, just a bit, having only worked at a gas station during the summer.  A hundred bucks in tips sounds wonderful.



It was pretty wonderful. We weren't SUPPOSED to get tips, but... people did it anyway.

Each time there was always this one really awesome dude who gave me twenty bucks when I washed his windows when they didn't even need it.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 27, 2011)

You would think the dev could improve Ash's character. But no! Apparently you get a good sex scene if you romance Ash.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

Waiting for my Alenko sexy time in ME3. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2011)

it's always sexy time with Kaidan :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

All day erry day. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Boss
You so sassy :33


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

3 MONTHS UNTIL MASS EFFECT 3

WAITING ALL DAY ERR DAY WUT IT DO BIATCH!


----------



## Cromer (Dec 27, 2011)

Back to Abuja, finally. Had to go visit a friend in hospital who got mauled during the Madalla Christmas day bombings (might lose the leg ). Good thing was, we got to put two heads together and finally I have an ME2 save worth importing. When Faruk gets back from Germany ME3 will prolly be out and we can blast the bloody thing through.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

*69* so fine days till ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

MaleShep looks so good. I wish he was a romance option.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

He is.

Masturbatorily.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh even better. I can pretend my playable character is Kaidan and romance mShepard..


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2011)

One day Shepard accidentally flies through a wormhole and comes across a parallel universe.
Shepard meets FemShep.
Shepard fucks FemShep.
Nine months later the most badass human being of all time is born.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Sean Bean?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Sean Bean?



[YOUTUBE]O1shRlN1fe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]O1shRlN1fe4[/YOUTUBE]



Wat.               _*WHY*_.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

I said Sean Bean.

Not Fail Bean.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate Ashley.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Everyone in their right mind does.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Wat.               _*WHY*_.





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]U1sZ0ek7LLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Everyone in their right mind does.



I'm in my right mind and I don't hate her, I just dislike her. :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm in my right mind and I don't hate her, I just dislike her. :33



You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashley vs sex with a slime monster.
Which is more appealing?


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Slime monster, obv.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> You just contradicted yourself.



There is a fine line between dislike and hate.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Not what I meant.

I meant you are clearly not in your right mind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Slime monster, obv.


I would choose the slime monster myself. How about...
sex with a Slime monster that looks like ashley vs ashley vs burn it with fire


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Your questions are too dumbly obvious.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish there was a way to have Kaiden and Ashely not be in ME3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Your questions are too dumbly obvious.



That's because any question involved with ashley is obvious.
Can ashley and guile's theme go together?


Gilgamesh said:


> I wish there was a way to have Kaiden and Ashely not be in ME3



Kill them?


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish there was a way for Ashley to not be in ME1 and 2.

At all.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> I wish there was a way to have Kaiden and Ashely not be in ME3



Don't play the game. Problem solved.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not what I meant.
> 
> I meant you are clearly not in your right mind.



Everyone seems to take you at face value.

Seems like only I catch your sarcasm sometimes. 



			
				Krory said:
			
		

> I wish there was a way for Ashley to not be in ME1 and 2.
> 
> At all.


1+


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 27, 2011)

> Kill them?



But one of them always lives though


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not what I meant.
> 
> I meant you are clearly not in your right mind.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]O1shRlN1fe4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiWWX4Ewu44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 28, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> But one of them always lives though



Kill the other one in Me3. From what I read its pretty lulzy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 28, 2011)

You can?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets just say you can mimic Saren and Nhilus v2.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Lets just say you can mimic Saren and Nhilus v2.



that is fuckign brutal

i now have to make a romance ashley playthrough
so she can take a bullet to the head
Paragon interrupt


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, so many Ashley haters around here.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

I love hate ashley

most people hate ashley

my top 6 are
tali garrus miranda legion liara mordin
no order though


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow same here. Also add Grunt and Wrex


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'd rather ride a Keeper than the Mako.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Damn, so many Ashley haters around here.


Me me me.  I hate Ashley too!


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 29, 2011)

Seeing all this Ashley hate make me feel warm and fuzzy and perfectly at home. 

BSN has a rabid Ashley fanbase. That I constantly have to battle against.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> that is fuckign brutal
> 
> i now have to make a romance ashley playthrough
> so she can take a bullet to the head
> Paragon interrupt



There are multiple things you can do.
Another choice

*Spoiler*: __ 





Have Garrus or EDI or Liara shoot them.

Think of the time when Ashley shoots Wrex even without your permission. Well it seems Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't really have a problem with Ashley. She was decent. The only thing I disliked was her racism.

My favourite female character has to be Jack, though.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2011)

The only issue I had with Ashley was the Wrex shooting, and I didn't encounter it on my first three playthroughs even.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2011)

i never encountered ash shooting wrex O:


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

Ashley shoot Wrex?


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, she shoots Wrex for you if you follow one of the renegade options (I can't remember which, but I remember it happening) or if you motion for her to shoot him (I think that only works if you're playing as Male Shep though, I think Fem Shep signals Kaidan).

I've only killed Wrex once and I felt terrible.  He's such a bro.


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

Despicable, only a horrible person would want to shoot Wrex.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

> *Signal Ashley to shoot Wrex.* Ashley shoots Wrex on Shepard's orders, earning Renegade points. This is only available if Shepard has already asked her to be ready.
> 
> *Shoot Wrex personally.* Shepard kills Wrex, also earning Renegade points. The Commander will then answer Kaidan's question about why it was necessary and be regretful (Paragon) or dismissive (Renegade).
> 
> ...



Only Ashley will shoot Wrex and Kaidan will go apeshit on her for being a stupid cunt.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Only Ashley would make such a bold faced lie, saying she was protecting Shep.

When she really wanted to shoot Wrex in his quadruple ballsack, the racist cunt.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Justice served!


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Her boobs


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2011)

actually 
i never recruited wrex until after virmire
instant friend


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

>Going a majority of the game without Wrex
>Insta-fail


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 29, 2011)

SHEPARD MAH FRIEND


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> actually
> i never recruited wrex until after virmire
> instant friend



And just how za fuck zid you manage zat?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 29, 2011)

You can't recruit Wrex later. You can recruit Garrus later but not Wrex.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

A number of people have claimed to do it. I haven't tried it myself. Maybe after I get my last couple achievements in L.A. Noire and Alan Wake, I'll give it a try. Then there's the "save Wrex via limited team members" thing.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Going a majority of the game without Wrex
> >Insta-fail



if u arent planning on putting points into charm and intim its a good way to keep him alive


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Vino said:


> SHEPARD MAH FRIEND


I'd love to play Mass Effect 3 with Wrex and Grunt as my team to be honest.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd love to play Mass Effect 3 with Wrex and Grunt as my team to be honest.



Shep should die again and be remade as a Krogan. 

Kro-Shep, Wrex, Grunt. MAH TEAM 4 LYFE! ALL OF MY MONEY!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2011)

too much brogran
is never enough 

grunt > Scions


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> if u arent planning on putting points into charm and intim its a good way to keep him alive



Or just do his personal mission.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or just do his personal mission.



this is before i played the game 10 times :33


----------



## Cromer (Dec 30, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> this is before i played the game 10 times :33



10 times? For ME1 only? DAAAAAAAAAMMMNNN...


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> this is before i played the game 10 times :33



I got the personal mission on my first play through.  All you gotta do is talk to people.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 30, 2011)

I basically did everything on my first playthrough, entriely by accident (I gave Tali her data, I got Wrex his family armor, I even did the stupid 'kill terrorists, leave scientists' mission). Bring Down The Sky, I nailed it. My second and third playthroughs were onfirmations taht I missed nothing except punching Khalisah (by the way, my girlfriend's name is also Khalisah, and and I'd forgotten she was in the room when I punched out al-Jilani. Awkwaaard)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 30, 2011)

Cromer said:


> I basically did everything on my first playthrough, entriely by accident (I gave Tali her data, I got Wrex his family armor, I even did the stupid 'kill terrorists, leave scientists' mission). Bring Down The Sky, I nailed it. My second and third playthroughs were onfirmations taht I missed nothing except punching Khalisah (by the way, my girlfriend's name is also Khalisah, and and I'd forgotten she was in the room when I punched out al-Jilani. Awkwaaard)



Man, I hate that bitch. Hope I get to do more than just punch her in ME3.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 30, 2011)

Damnit, I'm still lost. I'm just going to pretend I know what's going and say "Kaiden still sucks big floppy donkey ****"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Man, I hate that bitch. Hope I get to do more than just punch her in ME3.



I want to shoot her this time if she shows up in ME3...it's not like Shepards rep could get any worse considering he's on trial at the start of the game, what's one dead annoying reporter going to matter...hell i'm sure somebody in the game would applaude you for it


----------



## Cromer (Dec 30, 2011)

Funny ass shit if you have LotSB: the video dossiers at the Hagalaz base will always (with one noteable exception) always have a vid of al-Jilani getting punched:turian, krogan, hell even a volus, it doesn't matter. Just waiting for Blasto to show up and shcok-punch her. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2011)

Cromer said:


> 10 times? For ME1 only? DAAAAAAAAAMMMNNN...



funny thing is my ten ME1 playthroughts are about 400 hours
and my 30+ me2 playthroughts are totally 700 

1100 hours sunk into Me series
hope me3 doesnt suck or i will 1000g and return it



Krory said:


> I got the personal mission on my first play through.  All you gotta do is talk to people.



i talked to wrexy after virmire :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it's funny Al-Jilani gets pnw3d so much.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 31, 2011)

All we need is a hanar jelly-shocking her out, a drell punching her out, and a Reaper punch-crushing her.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2011)

Cromer said:


> All we need is a hanar jelly-shocking her out, a drell punching her out, and a Reaper punch-crushing her.



or a salarian giving her  a vulcan neck pinch


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, I've officially pre-ordered my copy of Mass Effect 3. Had to wait forever though. Evidently you can't use more than 4 gift cards for a pre-order, but the clerk made a special exception, so I'm happy .

I still have to finish up my Adept file(It's gonna be my first transfer to ME 3). The only mistake I made when I first played as my Adept was let Ash live, and not sparing the Rachni Queen.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> funny thing is my ten ME1 playthroughts are about 400 hours



So your average playthrough time is around 40 hours?  Mine are around 24 for a complete playthrough.  

I would find out how many hours I put into the game, but it would just depress me.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 31, 2011)

I took a look and did some sums just now.

I've got 247 hours 43 minutes logged on ME, and 134 hours 8 minutes on ME2.


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)

So a family friend is going to be going Monday to completely pay off the pre-order on an ME3 Collector's Edition for me as an early birthday gift. <3 Just so long as they still have copies - does anyone know of any places that have "sold out"? I know the Gears of War 3 Epic Edition ran out really fast (I went to finish paying it off like a month and a half prior to its release and found out they had sold out). So I hope I don't run into that issue.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2011)

Not that I know of.  I know that Amazon ran out of Mass Effect 2 Collector's Edition back when it came out.


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)

I checked GameStop's site and they're still taking pre-orders online so I'm assuming I've got a good chance. And worse case scenario, I'll get it online then.

It also helps that all three platforms (360, PC and PS3) are getting a simultaneous release, so I don't have to worry as much.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 1, 2012)

Btw guys whats your favourite heavy meelae attack. My is 

1. Sentinal dual omni blade slash.
2. Vanguard biotic charge punch.
3. Engineer flame fist 
4. Adept warp palm strike.
5. Soldiers omnistab
6. Infaltrator glorified Taser punch.

Infaltrator has the shittist one IMO.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Darius, can you give me a video of each of those melees?

I'll rep you .


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 1, 2012)

Has it been confirmed if you Can you transfer save from ME2 to ME3?.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, it even says on the loading screen in ME 2, and it says so on the ME wiki .


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

It was confirmed ages ago... like one of the first things confirmed, at the same time it was confirmed that there was an ME3 being developed.  Before that, even (well technically not since it was started before ME2 even released).


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Btw guys whats your favourite heavy meelae attack. My is
> 
> 1. Sentinal dual omni blade slash.
> 2. Vanguard biotic charge punch.
> ...



Sentinel was my fall back if vangaurd got raped
Infiltrator is cool but a taser punch? :<
Plus gameplay shows that the melee will be handy so SENTINEL SYSTEMS ONLINE

Bioware fucked up the vanguard aka my fav class
Since most classes are only getting 1 new tech i am very disappointed in the new tech that Bioware gave the vanguard

Fucking up the single player experience
Fucking up some of the characters [betting on this one coming true]
Fucking up the powers
Very disappoint.

i am half tempted to wonder if ME3 would be better if i came out in december than march because the main brain of ME3 xp and skill system is gone


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll tell you guys later how much time I put into ME nad ME2


----------



## Cromer (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm currently playing as a female Soldier. First time I'm doing so across both games, and my word is the class crappy or what? I miss the biotics already. Just the Slam tech isn't good enough, though it's probably Warp I'm missing the most.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't like Soldier that much either. I much prefer my awesome Adept Shepard .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> and not sparing the Rachni Queen.


You are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

That choice is what I'm on the rocks about.

Maybe the Rachni can be indoctrinated again, or they could be awesome allies against the Reapers, if they managed to somehow counter the indoctrination. 

Anyway, I finally made the decision to spare the queen.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 1, 2012)

Biotics suck. Soldier FTW. I rather run head firs tinto danger, guns ablazing with 500x Damage (Immunity & Overkill active) and flatten the field by myself than have to be a little wimp and hide behind crap and use Biotics that take FOREVER.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 1, 2012)

Sentinal ftw.

My favorite class, the only one that  is second to it is Adept.

I'm a fucking tank with Tech Armor.  Plus I have two of the best best Biotic moves.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 1, 2012)

Sentinals IMO are the best.

They have everything and Assult rifle upgrade(mattock) make them completely overpowered.

Add warp ammo or Stasis and insanity is a cake walk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Biotics suck. Soldier FTW. I rather run head firs tinto danger, guns ablazing with 500x Damage (Immunity & Overkill active) and flatten the field by myself than have to be a little wimp and hide behind crap and use Biotics that take FOREVER.



*lifts you up*
Calls wrex and grunt over to unload on you.
()


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Sentinel was my fall back if vangaurd got raped
> Infiltrator is cool but a taser punch? :<
> Plus gameplay shows that the melee will be handy so SENTINEL SYSTEMS ONLINE
> 
> ...



Even before Christina Norman left, she wasn't doing as much of that. She was doing balancing work.

Stop being so emo.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 1, 2012)

When they modified the Vanguard in ME2, I reimported my main Shep from 1 and made him a Sentinel. They work for most play styles, meaning I can change up my strategies at any time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2012)

Personally, I loved Soldier and Infiltrator the most.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 1, 2012)

Soldier didn't flow right with me.

I didn't feel like a tank at all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

Soldier isn't meant to feel like a tank.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 1, 2012)

Adept and Soldier the best


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Infiltrator is pretty sweet. My 2nd favorite, with Adept coming in first.

Singularity is just so boss . and the Tactical Cloaking for Infiltrator really plays to my love of stealth games.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 1, 2012)

Imma play Infiltrator for my last playthrough before ME3 comes out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

For my last playthrough, I'll play as a Renegade Engineer Fem Shepard .

My top priority right now is to fix my Adept file.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Bioware fucked up the vanguard aka my fav class
> Since most classes are only getting 1 new tech i am very disappointed in the new tech that Bioware gave the vanguard



 Haven't been following this, what'd they do?


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

They made the Charge attack more awesome, which apparently sucks.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Haven't been following this, what'd they do?





Krory said:


> They made the Charge attack more awesome, which apparently sucks.



no
they gave the vanguard a punch the ground EXPEND YOUR SHIELD/BARRIER to knockback enemies 3-4 feet around you attack

so insanity will drop the vanguard instantly if he uses that because it best uses out of cover and insanity ignores shields and health which has been proven in ME2 a ymir mech will drop in 3-4 seconds of exposure regardless of Shepard having amped barrier sheild or health via armor perms or reave geth sheild or barrier

makes it worse if they still have the retarded one power = universal cooldown gimmick

ME1 made adept bastion fun because you could lift warp stasis throw 
 biotic chain combos

high risk high reward?
heavy risk but the prize?
more like heavy risk but the vanguard dies


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

And the Charge attack is more awesome.

But Vanguard sucks anyways, so no loss.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> And the Charge attack is more awesome.
> 
> But Vanguard sucks anyways, so no loss.



vanguard is more fun than most classes
getting into the middle of battle
dropping everyone with shotguns and elbows 

Soldier is boring
Engineer sucks 
Adept relies on warp combos
Infiltrator can be fun 
Sentinel is another class that can just run into battle head first and start punishing enemies 


I mean hey
I play my vanguard, soldier and sentinel like I do Gears of War
Get close with a shotgun 
Trying to quick scope with a widow is lol worthy at melee range


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't much like the shotguns in ME 2.

And Engineer does not suck . It's good, but not great.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2012)

Engineer was good in ME1 because 82.3% of the game's enemies were geth


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

The Shotguns in ME were complete garbage, especially in ME1.

Leave that shit to Jack and Grunt.


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2012)

I found shotguns in ME2 rather emasculated, but they were alright in ME1.  Especially if you popped High Explosive rounds into those suckers, and fired at enemies' feet.  Cue your target soaring ten feet in the air!  But ME2 changed the sound effects to be less concussive, limited the range of shotguns, and took away the physics wackiness.  I hope ME3 shotguns are improved over that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

Shotguns are nice when they're shotguns.

Not sniper-shotguns like in ME1 which don't having varying range damage.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> The Shotguns in ME were complete garbage, especially in ME1.
> 
> Leave that shit to Jack and Grunt.



Give Grunt that Claymore Shotgun, and fill it up with Inferno ammo + Fortification= Grunt smashing through half of the opposition by himself .

And yeah, shotguns are better left to buddies in combat.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *lifts you up*
> Calls wrex and grunt over to unload on you.
> ()



/command kick Unlosing Ranger 

Please, Soldier is the REAL tanking class. Heavy Armor, Heavy Shielding, Invincibility, No-Overheating, Reset Cooldowns. Soldier is the best. Infiltraitor is AMAZINGLY good, but not as fun as the Soldier


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shotguns are nice when they're shotguns.
> 
> Not sniper-shotguns like in ME1 which don't having varying range damage.



This is the future bitch! *POW RIGHT IN DA KISSER*


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

And that's why all you need is a pistol in ME1.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2012)

Vanguard in ME1 was awesome.


Vanguard in ME2 = 



> Please, Soldier is the REAL tanking class.



I assume you aren't talking about ME2 Soldier? Because in ME2 Sentinel wins any tanking contest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> And that's why all you need is a pistol in ME1.



Tis tru you can fire forever with a pistol.
It never overheats.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 2, 2012)

Carnage was lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

I prefer sniper always.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4QrSgpgQP4[/YOUTUBE]

I dont see any class other than maybe sentinel surviving that GC in CQC while their team is behind or being that ballsy


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> And that's why all you need is a pistol in ME1.



And that's why you load the shotgun with inferno, High explosive, or polonium rounds.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 2, 2012)

I survived it with Infiltrator.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> I survived it with Infiltrator.



You beat a Geth Colossus in CQC on insane with an infiltrator without medigel solo in less than 1 minute? 

Vid plox O:

Then again it would take longer with an infiltrator
With all that running away and all


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 2, 2012)

Actually it took me a few tries since he kept targeting me (didn't want to work with Tali's captain) and I hit him with a lot of warp ammo and heavy weapon.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Vanguard in ME1 was awesome.
> 
> 
> Vanguard in ME2 =
> ...



Sentinels are BORING. I'm ONLY playing one in ME1 because I want teh achievements associated with it. Soldiers are INFINITELY better at tanking than Sentinels.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tis tru you can fire forever with a pistol.
> It never overheats.



Try putting in Explosive Rounds (I BELIEVE that's it, it does 500x heating & damage) and get back to me.

If you noticed, that was also on the computer. Easier to glitch/hack. I play Fagbox Threeshitty. I'll eventually get off my ass and find a way to record a video. But then again, I'm lazy.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

Actually Sediav in tanking Soldiers are middle in ME2
Sure they have Ad Rush which can reduce damage
But you have vanguards which can recharge shields and stun most enemies while charging 
and sentinels which then lose their tech armor the shield pops doing damage, stun and recharges 1/2 shield and tech armor doesnt go away
that's why when you tech armor you can geth shield boost and even on insanity walk up to a geth colussus melee melee /tempest/shotgun like a vanguard
or should i say
LIKE A BOSS

800+ shields with tech armor and GBS that stays and then regens to half after tech armor pops and having a 10% damage boost for the offensive geth shield boost
y so broken?

fastest complete walkthrough on insanity including all loyalty and all anomalies and side missions and DLC?
Vanguard with 24 hours 43 minutes dying twice
My only flawless insanity file in where I died only because the Normandy got destroyed was a sentinel in 31 hours
Vanguard has more mobility than the sentinel


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll post my FASTEST Soldier Run Through later. I'm at work.



Cromer said:


> That player is MAH NEW GOD/DESS!
> 
> Sentinels in ME1, maybe. In 2? They suddenly take a turn for awesome, as you can switch up your playstyle any way you feel like on the day.
> 
> Explosive rounds turn your 350 shots into 4-5, tops. Sorry, not for me.



Odd from you, you had poor sentence structure & spelling  C+. I made fixes. 

All jokes aside.

I'm not bothering playing a Sentinel in ME2. I'm just getting their achievements along with one other classes (I BELIEVE the Engineers) but I don't plan to beat the game. Non-Infiltrator/Soldier Classes are boring for me. I'm not a "I'll sit in the back and lead" person, I'm very much "I lead by example" kind of person. Even my Infiltrators Low/Med tanks like a mofo. BTW thanks for correcting on my spelling of Infiltrator people. I feel more retarded :/.

Explosive Rounds are crap anyways. I never use them. I"ll post what combo I use with my Lvl X Spectre Grade Assault Rifle upgrades that it takes almost 20 minutes of non-stop firing to overheat.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

in me1 i put on double scram rails but fired cryo rounds
it kept my gun
*sunglasses*
Cool


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

and for the snipers that always overheated in one shot

explosive rounds and 2x extra damage rails 
made that cool down worth it for 300%  damage

nothing like one shotting a krogan on insanity and him not getting back up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Try putting in Explosive Rounds (I BELIEVE that's it, it does 500x heating & damage) and get back to me.


"*For either the Soldier or the Infiltrator who chooses the Commando path, pistols can become extremely deadly. With the combination of the Pistol Expert achievement, the Assassination Specialization ability, and at least one Medical Exoskeleton X, it is possible to keep the rank 3 Marksman ability running indefinitely. When the reduced heat and increased rate of fire of Marksman are added to the damage of an HMWP X, and coupled with Snowblind X / 2x Scram Rail X, you achieve a "heatless" weapon with the highest overall damage (Carnage and Assassination burst damage tapers off due to overheating) in the game as well as the best boosted accuracy rating in the game. "*
Why would you add explosive rounds to it?
They suck and yes I was playing the 360 version.
I usually just stick to cooling upgrades more useful than the other upgrades. It's 500% not times btw.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "*For either the Soldier or the Infiltrator who chooses the Commando path, pistols can become extremely deadly. With the combination of the Pistol Expert achievement, the Assassination Specialization ability, and at least one Medical Exoskeleton X, it is possible to keep the rank 3 Marksman ability running indefinitely. When the reduced heat and increased rate of fire of Marksman are added to the damage of an HMWP X, and coupled with Snowblind X / 2x Scram Rail X, you achieve a "heatless" weapon with the highest overall damage (Carnage and Assassination burst damage tapers off due to overheating) in the game as well as the best boosted accuracy rating in the game. "*
> Why would you add explosive rounds to it?
> They suck and yes I was playing the 360 version.
> I usually just stick to cooling upgrades more useful than the other upgrades. It's 500% not times btw.



I don't use my soldier skills very often unless it's Shield Boost, Adrenaline Rush or Immunity. Those are the only ones I use in ME1. Infiltrator, different. I'm constantly setting crap on fire... I like fire and I worship the sun as of midnight last night... well maybe not then, it was dark outside. But first thing this morning I become a sun worshipper. 

I don't use my CDs on my Assault Rifle, if I did, I'd never never over heat. Besides who do I fight for 15 solid minutes? Even Saren/Soverign went down faster than me on a $2 Asari prostitute.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I'll post my FASTEST Soldier Run Through later. I'm at work.
> 
> 
> 
> *Odd from you, you had poor sentence structure & spelling  C+. I made fixes. *







> All jokes aside.
> 
> I'm not bothering playing a Sentinel in ME2. I'm just getting their achievements along with one other classes (I BELIEVE the Engineers) but I don't plan to beat the game. Non-Infiltrator/Soldier Classes are boring for me. I'm not a "I'll sit in the back and lead" person, I'm very much "I lead by example" kind of person. Even my Infiltrators Low/Med tanks like a mofo. BTW thanks for correcting on my spelling of Infiltrator people. I feel more retarded :/.
> 
> Explosive Rounds are crap anyways. I never use them. I"ll post what combo I use with my Lvl X Spectre Grade Assault Rifle upgrades that it takes almost 20 minutes of non-stop firing to overheat.



If you lead by example, 'from the front' as it were, then the only class in ME2 better than Sentinel would be Vanguard (and even that, I dispute). Sentinel has, hands down, THE greatest survivability of any class in ME2. Perfectly valid tactic is to switch on Tech Armor and wade in, using melee and following up with a single headshot to the face for awesomeness. I'm not sure if it would work on Insanity as I've never played Insanity, but there you go.

If anything, I would think you would despise Infiltrator (and Adept, obviously) for their 'hide and snipe' tendencies.

And a non-overheat mod for a weapon in ME1 would involve socketed Cryo/Snowblind rounds at some point, or am I wrong?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2012)

Again, I don't play a Infiltrator like a normal one. I have her eqiup the Sub-Mqachine Gun or a Shotgun, get within arms reach, blast 'em with fire, back up unloading my shotgun/sub-machine gun in them. Once I get the Assault Rifle ability from the Collectors Ship, I melee them over and blow the pee out of them.

You're both correct and incorret. There's a Frictionless Material X Upgrade (cannot remember exact name) that reduces heating by some 45% or so. That and another upgade will EASILY make your assault rifle go until YOU'RE tired of holding trigger. If you're a sniper, you'll easily have atleast +2/3 shots, assuming you're using the Spectre Master Grade X weapons, the pistol NEVER stops, the Shotgun is actually decent.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Like playing Call of Duty.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like playing Call of Duty.



I have quick scoped with a widow
SO FUN


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys I need a little help. 

I want to delete my Fem Engineer Shepard. If I delete that file from my Save Data Utility on PS3, it won't delete my other ME 2 files will it?


----------



## Jena (Jan 3, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Hey guys I need a little help.
> 
> I want to delete my Fem Engineer Shepard. If I delete that file from my Save Data Utility on PS3, it won't delete my other ME 2 files will it?


It shouldn't.
I've deleted playthroughs from my xbox without trouble. Although I suppose xbox and playstation do differ...


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

My Collector's Edition was finally secured today.  Now to just wait.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm waiting for BioWare to say what other ways there are to get access to the demo besides buying Battlefield 3.  They said they would announce it after their Christmas Break (sometime in early 2012), so it should be announced soon.

Pre-orders or buying the Collector's Edition better be one way.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 3, 2012)

ME2 Krory


----------



## Cromer (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd kept money aside for my 2012 Pre-Order Three (TM), and then I spent it on buying more comics without realizing until it was all nearly gone.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 3, 2012)

So i just realised ME3 is out the same day as street fighter x tekken


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 3, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> So i just realised ME3 is out the same day as street fighter x tekken



and no one gives  a fuck about that shitty pile of tripe that will milk gamers


----------



## Butcher (Jan 3, 2012)

I started my Fem Shepard today, who is a Vanguard.  Probably my last play through for ME 2. 

I have a total of two files ready to go for ME 3. I need to complete my Engineer just to have an extra upload, even though Engineer sucks. I'm right on the Suicide Mission. I'll just change the class in ME 3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> ME2 Krory



wut?

Also, I want to know what else is in the ME3 Collector's Edition guide. I'd like to add it to my collection.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to play ME3 so much..._ SOON_. 

BTW Demo is due out this month....


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it a single player or multiplayer demo? Or both?

Also does anyone know if ME3 is going to have split-screen for its multiplayer?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

It's both. No clue about the 2nd one.. I hope it's splitscreen.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Same. My brother is finally interested in the ME series (he wants to go back and at least play the second to get an idea of it though he's not sure about the first) so we're looking forward to trying out the multiplayer together, but it would suck to have to get the online pass for if we get a second copy on GameFly.  So might just do splitscreen.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

I also want online split-screen. Butcher and I always make one hell of a team online .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2012)

As of November, they said that split-screen would not be supported.  However, it might be added.



*Edit*:  Also, pre-order bonuses have been announced.  



If I'm reading it correctly, is the armor is only available if you pre-order through Origin?


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

How disappointing.

Oh well.

All my money, still.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

Booo, worthless multiplayer now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

As far as I can read, the only Origin exclusive is the Shotgun.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this fucking game out yet?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

No. 62 days to go.


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2012)

i thought the armor bonus is in from game stop as well


----------



## Cromer (Jan 4, 2012)

Fooking hell, I just discovered  mission I'd never done, entirely by accident on a mineral trawl. Am I gonna HAVE to import this damn Infiltrator now?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> wut?



me2
me too
me as well
ie I have done the same action as you


----------



## Butcher (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, will ME 3 recognize my level 28 Sentinel(My main)?

I already beat the game with him, and I don't feel like starting over just to get two more levels. 

Something tells me as long as I beat the game, I can import him. He'll just be two levels below the max.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Hey guys, will ME 3 recognize my level 28 Sentinel(My main)?
> 
> I already beat the game with him, and I don't feel like starting over just to get two more levels.
> 
> Something tells me as long as I beat the game, I can import him. He'll just be two levels below the max.



knowing bioware your level 60 sentinel that was restarted into a lvl 28 sent will be a lvl 1 sent in ME3

which sucks

grinded out several lvl 60's only to have most of their cool shit scrapped and restarted to lvl 1


----------



## Bluth (Jan 4, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> knowing bioware your level 60 sentinel that was restarted into a lvl 28 sent will be a lvl 1 sent in ME3
> 
> which sucks
> 
> grinded out several lvl 60's only to have most of their cool shit scrapped and restarted to lvl 1



well remember in ME2 the level cap was lvl 30, so I'm sure you'll get some sort of bonus, probably not the same as a lvl 30, but something still.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2012)

you get a 'massive' xp bonus
5 lvls plus various other starting goodies such as minerals and credits
being lvl 5 during the laz project is pretty handy if you want to gauge this character so you can restart if you dont like the bonus power or the class


----------



## Butcher (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sure I have enough side missions to boost me up 2 more levels.

That xp boost sounds like it could come in handy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2012)

New comic series, _Mass Effect: Homeworlds_, that will focus on the main characters of the game.  Vega is starting it off.  Hopefully they'll have Garrus and Liara featured.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

That awkward moment when you've played Mass Effect 1 and 2 so many times that you can recognize when they repeat animation.
Mass Effect 2 seems to be fond of the dramatic over-the-shoulder turn.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

That awkward moment when ME1 bores you to tears.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

That awkward moment when I slap you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Psh, go ahead. I'm not ashamed. Having to put up Ashley for the length of time and what's been now called the "Dragon Age II Syndrome" even though ME1 did it first...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Liudw5xlkU0[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome?

Retarded?

Both?

Neither?

i..i cant decide


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 5, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> New comic series, _Mass Effect: Homeworlds_, that will focus on the main characters of the game.  Vega is starting it off.  Hopefully they'll have Garrus and Liara featured.



HOORAY FOR MASS EFFECT MODERN WARFARE 3 SOAP MACTAVISH VEGA EDITION DDDDDDDDDDD

and kotaku fans comments are a cesspool
like the konoha library 
and the society library 
and the bath house


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> and kotaku fans comments are a cesspool
> like the konoha library






> and the society library






> and the bath house


OH NOE YOU


----------



## Butcher (Jan 5, 2012)

Is the Krogan shotgun any good to get? I don't like the shotguns in this game, but this one looks very useful.

I'm thinking about giving it to my Vangaurd. 

So should I get it?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 5, 2012)

I use the Geth Plasma Shotgun. I have no idea what a Krogan Shotgun is. But it sounds a lot like Yamcha.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 5, 2012)

The M-300 Claymore is what I think it is officially called.

Yeah, and I don't plan on getting anymore DLC for ME 2, all I need is Kasumi and Zaeed. 

So I'm not going to get the Geth Plasma Shotgun.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 5, 2012)

I never used the Claymore, so I can't tell you. Geth Plasma Shotgun all the way.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh well I'm going to try it anyway.


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2012)

claymore is crap

u only get 1 shot before reload and it isn't powerful enough to 1 shot stuff on insanity. most useless shotgun


----------



## Masai (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it bad that i can't tell any of the weapons apart? I mean sure, little gun, shotgun, machine gun and heavy weapon, but the only one in their respective types i can tell from the others is the reaper laser thingy. Overall, they all look the same to me.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIOkdk90KyI&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Not exactly rubbish


----------



## Butcher (Jan 5, 2012)

Muk said:


> claymore is crap
> 
> u only get 1 shot before reload and it isn't powerful enough to 1 shot stuff on insanity. most useless shotgun


I have no intention to play ME 2 on Insanity,and I probably won't go past Normal.

At max I'll go Veteran.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure if they've been posted - if so, sorry:


*Spoiler*: _Have Some Tali_


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 5, 2012)

WTBM Garrus


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> WTBM Garrus



WTBM?


----------



## Naruko (Jan 6, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I have no intention to play ME 2 on Insanity,and I probably won't go past Normal.
> 
> At max I'll go Veteran.



Insanity is so not-that-bad. I have 7 play throughs and after I did one for the achievement of Insanity all the way through without switching and saw how easy it was, now when I wanna blow off steam I kick on Insanity mode as a matter of course and have done so with all the various classes at some point. Give it a (haha) shot. But if you're edgy about it being too hard the first time, play with a soldier or something.



Jena said:


> WTBM?



Assuming they mean Want To Buy More (Garrus). 

More Garrus is always welcome. <:= (attempt at top down view of Garrus smiley)


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIOkdk90KyI&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not exactly rubbish



that is why vanguard is the best class to speed run

while other classes need to hide or run away to survive
Vanguard is too preoccupied seeing how fast they can kill everything rather than how long they can survive


----------



## Butcher (Jan 6, 2012)

Naruko said:


> Insanity is so not-that-bad. I have 7 play throughs and after I did one for the achievement of Insanity all the way through without switching and saw how easy it was, now when I wanna blow off steam I kick on Insanity mode as a matter of course and have done so with all the various classes at some point. Give it a (haha) shot. But if you're edgy about it being too hard the first time, play with a soldier or something.



Still, I don't want to rage when playing a game.

I died 5 times on Normal on Horizon(Where you have to protect the communications for a time)  with the Soldier class.

So if I did an Insanity run through, I'd not use a Soldier.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Still, I don't want to rage when playing a game.
> 
> I died 5 times on Normal on Horizon(Where you have to protect the communications for a time)  with the Soldier class.
> 
> So if I did an Insanity run through, I'd not use a Soldier.



Insanity is a cake with a rightly level vanguard and the ability to use vanguard correctly
and even more so an assault power sentinel with geth shield boost O:


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know what these "Biotic Classes" are, but they sound a lot like Raditz.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread is now about Spider-Man and Garrus.

Go.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2012)

You better make a new GIF every day when it's at 30 days



Krory said:


> This thread is now about Spider-Man and Garrus.
> 
> Go.



Done. Here's fanart.






*Spoiler*: __ 











I want these plushies so bad



Now here's on for The Boss. I expect a picture of you with a clevage shot now.



Spiderman is a pussy. Uncle Ben's last words should have been "Peter... you're a pussy!"


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

>Shepard takes three games to own the Reapers
>Spider-Man did it in a minute and a half


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheppard can land any man/woman he/she wants.
Spiderman took 20 years (or however long) to win Mary Janes heart.

Sheppard doesn't sacrafice his team mates lightly.
Spiderman killed Gwen Stacy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Gwen Stacy deserved it


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

I WANT THAT GARRUS


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Garrus hanging out with a ginger? Fuck no.

That isn't realistic at all!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry The World, but fans seem to agree. Garrus + Ginger Shepard = SEX! We're talking about Merry Christmas level hotness. Ho ho hos, Merry XXXmas. Get what I'm saying? I can see the movie now. I'd buy seven copies incase I lost/overplayed six.

1.) Garrus X Tali
2.) Tali x Shapard
3.) Shepard x Jack x Miranda
4.) Grunt/Wrex x Shepard
5.) Garrus x Shaprd

Imagine the money shot in some of those scenes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2012)

I am glad the Punisher killed spiderman
Just one less character i don't care about dead

Punisher > Spiderman > Reapers


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

Spider-Man is still alive. And awesome. In his uber FF white suit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2012)

the black latino spiderman? 

damn it
wish spidey was dead
like captain america


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

Uh, no. That's Ultimate Spider-Man.

The real Peter Parker Spider-Man is still alive and operates in a white and black costume now as part of the Fantastic Four's new "Freedom Foundation" organization.

Hell, it wasn't long ago he was a vessel for Captain Universe which led him to a side-adventure with the Invisible Woman and X-23 only a few months ago (since Invisible Woman was also a vessel at one point, and X-23 is the latest vessel).


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

I lol'ed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> the black latino spiderman?
> 
> damn it
> wish spidey was dead
> like captain america



No you don't.
God loves 616 spiderman the most he can't die


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> the black latino spiderman?
> 
> damn it
> wish spidey was dead
> like captain america



Cap isn't dead.



Just got back from paying off my pay order, now all there is to do is sit and stare at my calender.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

For the first time I'm a bit worried.  Have you guys heard some of the Old Republic dialogue?  It's fucking atrocious!


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> For the first time I'm a bit worried.  Have you guys heard some of the Old Republic dialogue?  It's fucking atrocious!



Old Republic is a fully voiced MMO, of course you're going to come across some bad dialogue.

Why you trollin'?


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> For the first time I'm a bit worried.  Have you guys heard some of the Old Republic dialogue?  It's fucking atrocious!



You, uh... do realize they're different writers... right?

The two senior writers and lead writer (one of which is Hepler) aren't involved with Mass Effect. One of them didn't even work on a BioWare game before, and another only worked on Origins.

And Drew, who worked on TOR, isn't working on ME3, either.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Same studio though.  I admit I don't quite understand what the process is for releasing games.  But presumably some people from Bioware sat down and played that game before releasing it.  And apparently they thought it was good enough to distribute.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2012)

Unless the comic is Bleach, Fairy Tail, Dragonball, or The Walking Dead. Can we stop talking about it in a Mass Effect convo?


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Same studio though.  I admit I don't quite understand what the process is for releasing games.  But presumably some people from Bioware sat down and played that game before releasing it.  And apparently they thought it was good enough to distribute.



Technically not. Same PUBLISHER, but not the same "studio."

Just sayin'.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Unless the comic is Bleach, Fairy Tail, Dragonball. Can we stop talking about it in a Mass Effect convo?


None of them are worth discussion and the walking dead is .
 Now  on the other hand

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Technically not. Same PUBLISHER, but not the same "studio."
> 
> Just sayin'.



That and it's a fucking MMO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Unless the comic is Bleach, Fairy Tail, Dragonball, or The Walking Dead. Can we stop talking about it in a Mass Effect convo?


 who *would *want to talk about fairy tale?


The World said:


> That and it's a fucking MMO.


 that and its Star Wars.

Star Wars and Bad dialogue goes together like bacon and Eggs (not just the Prequels ether)


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

What? I can't read turrible.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2012)

Anything is better than Marvel and DC


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> .
> Now  on the other hand
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What was that I just saw? Will our Renegade and Paragon choices have an affect on our crewmates(I'm assuming that's what the Paragon/Rengade bar is, to the left of Garrus' head)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah let's talk about Bleach and FT

And how shit they are


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Anything is better than Marvel and DC



Your trolling ways have no power here


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2012)

Bleach and Fairy Tail don't match with Mass Effect  get it out of here


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 7, 2012)

Bleach and Fairy Tail, the Kaidan and Ashley of mangoes.

Marvel and DC = Garrus and Garrus


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 7, 2012)

Image comics = Garrus

Marvel and DC = Jenkins and Ashley


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Marvel: Garrus

DC: Tali

Fairy Tail: Udina

Bleach: Ashley


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

DC is so much superior to Marvel its not even funny.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> DC is so much superior to Marvel its not even funny.



Not really, each company has its good and bad shit currently, and dc's reboot  was a good marketing ploy, but their still releasing allot of ungodly shit ala Mr. Terrific and Batgirl


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Err lets not talk about Mr Terrific, it doesnt exist. But then we have awesome books like Batman, Swamp Thing and Animal man 

Marvel crossover events are always lacklustre.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Err lets not talk about Mr Terrific, it doesnt exist. But then we have awesome books like Batman, Swamp Thing and Animal man


and you have Batgirl, JLI,  Detective Comics, Green Arrow, and HAwk and dove (all shit)

While marvel has Wolverine and the X-men, Daredevil, Punisher, Moon knight and X-Force (all awesome)

see cons and pros to both sides



> Marvel crossover events are always lacklustre.


 Schism wasn't bad, Spider-Island was Epic ,and Hammer war is great so far  so i cant agree to that

Fear itself was a waste of every ones time however


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Well for marvel the only thing going for it is the X-men books. I especially like Uncanny, its such a good book. Is JLI and Detective comics really that bad? Well thats disappointing, atleast Action comics is somewhat decent, Flash is very good and so is WW. Superman however i find very bland, its not a good book. 

Havent read Hammer War, will check it out, i kinda gave up after that shambolic Fear Itself


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Well for marvel the only thing going for it is the X-men books.


 not true



> I especially like Uncanny, its such a good book. Is JLI and Detective comics really that bad? Well thats disappointing, atleast Action comics is somewhat decent, Flash is very good and so is WW. Superman however i find very bland, its not a good book.


 i am Partial to Red hood and the  outlaws and Teen Titans my self, and demon knights

(JLI is quite bad which is a shame, cause i had high hopes)



> Havent read Hammer War, will check it out, i kinda gave up after that shambolic Fear Itself


 just stay away from any thing Fraction writes and you should be fine.

hammer war is quite enjoyable so far, Osbourne written by bendis is always awesome he's like Luthor but with more realistic goals


----------



## Cromer (Jan 7, 2012)

But anyway, important stuff, like Tali


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Image comics = Garrus
> 
> Marvel and DC = Jenkins and Ashley



X-23 and vJubilee are very mad at you.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Image comics = Garrus
> 
> Marvel and DC = Jenkins and Ashley



CLOSE! But it's more like

Images = Garrus

Marvel = Jenkins

DC = Saren

Fairy Tail = Thane

Bleach = Tali

Inuyasha = Kelly

Chuck Norris has no equal. He can beat Mass Effect telling Joker he pissed off Anderson. In his run through of ME2, he had neither Ashley or Kaiden on Horizon becuase their head exploded from sheer amazement when Chuck Roundhouse kicked the Cloning Facility.

Don't forget, DC still makes more crap like Harle Quinn & Catwoman comics, and those characters are best left as SUPPORTING characters, not main.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Tali isn't important stuff, bro.  That bitch took a rocket to the face in 90% of my save files.  

But that does bring a certain dilemma.  We are only two months out.  But I already starting to struggle with an important decision.  Which Mass Effect 2 file should I use first?  Anyone else worried about this?


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

No.

I deleted all of mine and intend to make new ones.

As soon as I finish X-Men Destiny, Alan Wake, and L.A. Noire.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tali isn't important stuff, bro.  That bitch took a rocket to the face in 90% of my save files.
> 
> But that does bring a certain dilemma.  We are only two months out.  But I already starting to struggle with an important decision.  Which Mass Effect 2 file should I use first?  Anyone else worried about this?


I'd suggest you use the one that has the most crew mates alive, in your case anyway.

Sill trying to level my Sentinel, who I'm going to port to ME 3. So I don't have that problem.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tali isn't important stuff, bro.  That bitch took a rocket to the face in 90% of my save files.



You monster.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tali isn't important stuff, bro.  That bitch took a rocket to the face in 90% of my save files.
> 
> But that does bring a certain dilemma.  We are only two months out.  But I already starting to struggle with an important decision.  Which Mass Effect 2 file should I use first?  Anyone else worried about this?



It means you're a shitty leader. Here's some help for you, scrub.

Armor, Shield & Wepans upgrade = Jack, Kasumi/Legion/Tali surviving in the Engine room, Thane/Garrus surviving outside the weapon deck.

Good Leaders for Groups are: Loyal Miranda, Loyal Jacob, Loyal Garrus 
Poor Leaders: EVERYONE else
Good Tech Experts: Kasumi, Legion, Tali
Poor Tech Experts: Anyone else
Good Biotics: Jack & Samara
Bad Biotics: Thane, Mirada, Jacob (They're not strong enough for the swarms)
Good Leaders: Same as above
Poor Leaders: Same as above
Poor people to leave behind: Low armor like Mordin & Tali (best to have Mordin lead Chawis & the others back to the Normandy) Leaving behind Garrus, Grunt & Zaeed = Low Armor (Inlcuding Tali and Mordin even if BOTH are there) Means low level live.

I'm also assuming you got Loyalties. Which you need otherwise you're still a scrub.



Krory said:


> No.
> 
> I deleted all of mine and intend to make new ones.
> 
> As soon as I finish X-Men Destiny, Alan Wake, and L.A. Noire.



L.A. Noire is addicting.



Miss Goobette said:


> You monster.



Indeed he is.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> L.A. Noire is addicting.



First time through it was.

Replay for achievements is annoying. Thankfully I just need half of the film reels and like 20 more cars. Then done forever and can send it back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> It means you're a shitty leader. Here's some help for you, scrub.


Dude.  It's easy as fuck to beat the game with every character.  It takes more skill to choose your surviving team.  Tali is dead because I want her dead.  End of story.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Dude.  It's easy as fuck to beat the game with every character.  It takes more skill to choose your surviving team.  Tali is dead because I want her dead.  End of story.



Even the brain-dead can purposely choose who to kill. All it takes is laziness.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

Tali is dead? 

And not a single fuck was given.

Ashley is dead? 

Ashley who?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> DC is so much superior to Marvel its not even funny.


Good post.  Totally agree.  I'm an adult though.  Maybe I would prefer Marvel if I were 15-16?


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

There are some good adult-themed Marvel comics out there, I don't know about currently but I picked up a few collected editions that are really good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

>Adult
>Comics

Bwuahahaha.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

Wut             ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

The World said:


> There are some good adult-themed Marvel comics out there, I don't know about currently but I picked up a few collected editions that are really good.


Parallax makes the same claims.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2012)

Uncanny X-force is probably the one you should pick up

The main x-men books are supposed to be pretty good too

Fantastic 4 has been good, not too sure what its like currently


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

I can only comment on the DC side of things.  Wonder Woman and Batman are outstanding.  And pretty much everyone that follows the brand raves about the new Animal Man.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Dude.  It's easy as fuck to beat the game with every character.  It takes more skill to choose your surviving team.  Tali is dead because I want her dead.  End of story.



Getting people killed is easy. Making people survive is intellegence. Sorry you have servere lacking of. I take Tali & Legion into combat and come out without a scratch when I play Soldier-pard.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

I tend to read more DC/Vertigo myself. Like, Sandman, Lucifer, Fables, Transmetropolitan, Swamp Thing, etc etc.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't read comics. I watch the cartoon and movie adaptations of them.

The only comics I've ever read more than one issue of were the Bart Simpsons ones and the ones about Ludwig Von Drake.


That's how hardcore I am.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 7, 2012)

Am I one of the few people who can't fucking stand Samara? Morinth and her both.

I'm doing a Fem Shep run through, and one of them might be the first people to die out of my files. I just don't give a darn about them.

Anyone on the crew is better than them.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> X-23 and vJubilee are very mad at you.



of the 10k marvel characters that there are only 40 really make to my mind as quality


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> of the 10k marvel characters that there are only 40 really make to my mind as quality



what as  opposed to Dc's 10?


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> of the 10k marvel characters that there are only 40 really make to my mind as quality



Still more quality than DC.

Or say... EVERY MANGA COMBINED.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Still more quality than DC.
> 
> Or say... EVERY MANGA COMBINED.



now i am not prone to blanket statements but their is some truth in what you say


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

Is everyone an ignoramus on here? Or did everyone just drink Mordin's kool-aid?


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Is everyone an ignoramus on here? Or did everyone just drink Mordin's kool-aid?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

its amazing IGN released a top 10 Mass effect Squad mate list and its actually pretty legit!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its amazing IGN released a top 10 Mass effect Squad mate list and its actually pretty legit!



I didn't believe you till I looked...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

All that matters is Garrus being #1.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> All that matters is Garrus being #1.



I was going to bash it if he was #2-3.
Slightly disappointed that IGN let me down like that 






Garrus should get his own game after this.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

My mass effect 3 save file will begin wth Samara, Jack and and the other bitch dead. Not tali ofcourse.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Garrus is the ultimate bro . A spin off for garrus? Hell fucking yeah!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Where all you do is drive around in the Mako.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2012)

How about a Garrus DLC were you play as him and his squad holding off his stronghold in Omega from gangs and drug lords? :33


Also, I am very impressed with the IGN Top 10 Squaddie list
My only beef is Wrex and Tali should switch but really at the end of the day: My opinion


----------



## Cromer (Jan 8, 2012)

Krory trolling, while Zen-aku rick-rolling,
Holy,
Moly,
I'm solely, observing this new folly...:ho


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

Why hasn't anyone realized "I'm in the middle of some calibrations" is code for "Fuck off Shep?"

Garrus doesn't calibrate, he slacks off like a boss.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

The list is pretty poor. Jack and Mordin are too low, especially being below Miranda.

And I don't recall trolling recently.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Why hasn't anyone realized "I'm in the middle of some calibrations" is code for "Fuck off Shep?"
> 
> Garrus doesn't calibrate, he slacks off like a boss.



This is so true.
I recruited Garrus and did his loyalty before using or was it getting[?] the IFF.
Calibrations took 50 minutes not 19 hours


----------



## Butcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> My mass effect 3 save file will begin wth Samara, Jack and and the other bitch dead. Not tali ofcourse.


Why not choose the one with the most squad mates alive?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Why not choose the one with the most squad mates alive?



Same.

I have a file with only 2 people alive.
I am NEVER using that file though.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Same.
> 
> I have a file with only 2 people alive.
> I am NEVER using that file though.


That would be pointless though, I'd play it if I were you, but not ASAP if you have better files.

I plan on killing Samara on my current play through. It'll be my first and last character to die on my files.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2012)

I need a little help guys .

Okay, I already have a completed game for my Adept class for ME 2. I've imported him into a new game

If I delete the completed file, will it delete my new game as well?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I need a little help guys .
> 
> Okay, I already have a completed game for my Adept class for ME 2. I've imported him into a new game
> 
> If I delete the completed file, will it delete my new game as well?



I don't think so.
If you saved your NG+ adept in another slot he should be there regardless of the previous file he came from .

All you keep is the stats/powers and very little else.
Maybe some overflow fuel and probes should you had the expansion upgrade and fully stocked them.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, I was going to ask the same question as Lincoln.

Except mine is Sentinel.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah you twins sure are mini hiveminds 

Anyway a little known fact:
A new Game Plus Insanity is several times harder than a "regular" insanity


----------



## Butcher (Jan 8, 2012)

I died several times aboard the damaged Collector Ship. 

That giant bug is a tough mother fucker on Normal.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 8, 2012)

Wrex > Tali. For The Boss & Myself, Where's Kaiden & Ashley? 

The list isn't that bad. I'll post mine later. But as long as Wrex and Legion is on the list and Garrus is #1, no harm no foul.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I died several times aboard the damaged Collector Ship.
> 
> That giant bug is a tough mother fucker on Normal.



Yes. On Insanity, Hardcore, Veteran that fucker is hax. Trust me all classes except maybe sentinel need to kite that fucker around.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no idea how to Kite the Thresher Maw. I'll probably do the following Loyalties on my Insanity RUn Down

Thane
Garrus
Tali
Miranda
Mordin
Jack
Samara
Jacob
Kasumi
Zaeed (Paragon way FTW)

I most likely won't do Legion or Grunts. Those are pretty mad.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Kite? As in guide it?

I also need to level my Sentinel, but I'm worried once I get done with all the anomalys I won't be level 30. i don't have a XP boost either.

Oh, and Sentinel experts. which is better:

Power Armor or Assault Armor?

I use Power due to defense, and power boost. When I fight YMIR mech I run into the battlefield and try tanking them one on one. Is Assault really better or not?

Also, how do you use the shipments and stuff from Shadow Broker?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 8, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Kite? As in guide it?
> 
> I also need to level my Sentinel, but I'm worried once I get done with all the anomalys I won't be level 30. i don't have a XP boost either.
> 
> ...



Depends on you. If like me you like to go in charging with Warp in one hand and SMG in the other, meleeing away like your life was on the line, Assault is an excellent idea. Stuns the pack of enemies surrounding you (unlike Vanguard ) allowing for easy melee kills. Against YMIR though, you'd be better off with Power Armor, get in more headshots before the stun kicks in.

Use the shipments the same way you would resources you find on missions. Just walk over to the research terminal over to the right and use the damn tech.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2012)

Jack shouldn't be on the list at all

And Husks piss me off than the Praetorian


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2012)

Woah, what the hell is Mordin doing below Miranda in that IGN list? And Tali should be ranked a little bit lower.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

IGN is terrible that's why.

Mordin should be in top 5, if not top 3.

WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3YVF93SMJc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its amazing IGN released a top 10 Mass effect Squad mate list and its actually pretty legit!



Tali number 2 like a boss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Woah, what the hell is Mordin doing below Miranda in that IGN list? *And Tali should be ranked a little bit lower.*



Nope.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 8, 2012)

Very good list overall.  Personally I would have Miranda lower, Mordin higher, and Legion lower, I never really got the appeal of Legion other than being something different compared to everyone else, I found his or should I say it's conversations to be interesting, but not to the same extent as others.  Miranda is simply there due to her body, she isn't a very interesting character at all, and tends to whine too much about her father and genetics.


----------



## trollface (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its amazing IGN released a top 10 Mass effect Squad mate list and its actually pretty legit!



I loled at the first three comments on the first page "Miranda is so hot" "My shepard banged her" "Dat ass!"

I wonder who they would put second if this were a list of "most badass characters"


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 9, 2012)

Liara should replace Tali, Mordin should be higher.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

The list is accurate. Haters gonna hate. 

Edit 

Actually that bitch Miranda shouldnt even be on the list


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 9, 2012)

Liara should replace Tali, Mordin should be higher.

I was filtering through the spoiler and came across a sad conclusion.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wrex dies in Me1, Mordin lives in Me3.

Wrex lives in Me 2, Mordin dies in Me3.

No choice of both living.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

that spoiler fucking sucks :<
Instead of choosing between teo characters like Kaidan :33 or Ashley 

you choose between two REALLY good characters D:



Butcher said:


> Kite? As in guide it?
> 
> I also need to level my Sentinel, but I'm worried once I get done with all the anomalys I won't be level 30. i don't have a XP boost either.
> 
> ...


Yes keep back peddling and running around corners and up the ramps from that floaty bastard! D:

Assault Armor is more fun for CQC + Tempest/Melee spam

You just get minerals and stuff. You collect them and if it's an upgrade {super rare} go to upgrade center


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its amazing IGN released a top 10 Mass effect Squad mate list and its actually pretty legit!


Mordin is too low and Miranda is too high. I can't disagree with the top 3 though, even if I think the order is different(Wrex then Garrus then Tali).

Also, fuck that spoiler. My second and third favorite squadmates can't both live


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

Going back to see what I missed in ME1...this strike sucks balls.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Mordin is too low and Miranda is too high. I can't disagree with the top 3 though, even if I think the order is different(Wrex then Garrus then Tali).
> 
> Also, fuck that spoiler. My second and third favorite squadmates can't both live



Sucks.
It's becoming more like DA2 were your choices don't matter


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh! Your choice matters this time. It just has to many consequenses.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 9, 2012)

When you think about it, is it any wonder that the two squadmates that are with Shepard the most through the first two games are ranked 1st and 2nd?  The list also really highlights how the ME1 cast is better overall compared to ME2, well at least for the non human characters.  

Top 3 are perfect, Garrus/Tali/Wrex is the way to go.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2012)

Miranda should be replaced with Miranda's ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Miranda


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Miranda is definitely not better than Jack. Or Mordin.

It's a travesty.

I'm glad I got my CE all pre-ordered.  Need to find a way to get the CE strat guide, even though I have no idea what's in it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I just don't understand you sometimes, TB.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Miranda is definitely not better than Jack. Or Mordin.
> 
> It's a travesty.
> 
> I'm glad I got my CE all pre-ordered.  Need to find a way to get the CE strat guide, even though I have no idea what's in it.



I hate rankings
Can't i just has my favorites? :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

No.

You can't.

You're not a believer.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> No.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> You're not a believer.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

YOU LACK BELIEF, MY FRIEND.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> I just don't understand you sometimes, TB.



I'm trying to ignoring this thread until March 6. No matter what happens in ME3.. good, bad, great, disgusting... my body won't ever be ready for it. This pic sums up my _feeeeeels_ pretty well as I wait.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

But are you optimistic? Cautiously optimistic? A "wait and see"? Or the lowest form of pessimist, like Axl?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> YOU LACK BELIEF, MY FRIEND.



I lack belief in exactly what?
Which is logical actually.
Belief is blind in some cases.
Faith is result of doubt of what you belief and in faith that doubt never goes away. 

Anyway.
What does I not believe? :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

You do not believe... IN THE JACK.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

What are you talking about?
I loff Jack :33

Her romance was like super worth it
Survivor guilt 
She needed hugs and loff :33

Jack's was the most emotional. [to me]

Tali's would rot your teeth if you could eat it. Fucking sweet. HNNNNNGGGGGG.
What? I totally don't uh...

First step to admitting u has problem: admit problem
I actually like Tali
Alot 

Miranda's was a hot romp which btw I think might get emotional.
Miranda can't have kids and she was a test tube baby.
I suppose a possible romance scenario is that between her and shep to have kids is to have a test tube kids which can really open up some cans of worms for Miranda's character. 

Maybe I am thinking too much


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

You may love her...

But do you BELIEVE in her?


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

That reminds me I wanted to use this really nice Jack pic as a set, but a mod friend told me not to be because she was too naked even though nothing was showing.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> But are you optimistic? Cautiously optimistic? A "wait and see"? Or the lowest form of pessimist, like Axl?



TBH I really don't know what to expect. I'm in the "wait and see" area. I didn't like ME2 much first time playing it, but the more i played the more I enjoyed and came to love it.. and for DA2 it was acceptable/fun when I first played it but the more I played the more I dislike it.... so ME3 can go either way. Im just gonna.. wait and see. Hoping for the best, assuming the worst.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I take comfort in the fact that knowing the DAII group is too busy messing up TOR to do anything to ME3.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

and then krory missed my edits 

also
How me belief in jack?
Learn me :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

You must first attend the church of Jack.

By convincing the mods to  let me use the Jack set I wanted.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

That set was boss
so was the chobot one

Mods hating you? :<

also what you think about my miranda possible romance extension thingy? :33333333333333333333333333


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> I take comfort in the fact that knowing the DAII group is too busy messing up TOR to do anything to ME3.



This brings me many comfort, and I sleep with ease because of this. BTW are you playing TOR?


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

I am           . All hail Biowar-----------------------------------------


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> I am           . All hail Biowar-----------------------------------------



Is it everything they said it would be? And do you think it actually gives WoW competition?


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

It's better than WoW atm. Bioware overhypes everything so no it wasn't everything they said it would be, but it's still a better looking WoW clone with some semblance of an actual story.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

The Boss said:


> This brings me many comfort, and I sleep with ease because of this. BTW are you playing TOR?



Not until it goes F2P. I don't do MMOs - only one I really played (aside from WoW briefly when I had a girlfriend obsessed with it) was Guild Wars, because it was free.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

That's because you're a cheap tightass. 

>REACHING CRITICAL ESUA LEVELS

I'm only playing for the free month though. 

I might pick it up again after improvements are made or expac comes out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

No game in history is worth paying 15 dollars a month for, especially if it will have poor upkeep which it probably will because people will stop paying and stop playing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> That set was boss
> so was the chobot one
> 
> Mods hating you? :<
> ...



You didn't even see the Jack set because I never got to use it. 

And romance extension thingy? I hope you don't mean a penis


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

i thought it was the naked cry jack with her legs crossed

also:



Axl Low said:


> What are you talking about?
> I loff Jack :33
> 
> Her romance was like super worth it
> ...


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> No game in history is worth paying 15 dollars a month for, especially if it will have poor upkeep which it probably will because people will stop paying and stop playing.



You forget to end your statement with "in my opinion."


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i thought it was the naked cry jack with her legs crossed
> 
> also:



Oh. You did see it.

Well then...

Yeah, mods b hatin'.

Miranda has great potential, the problem is they dumbed down most of her emotion and character for the sake of the romance to make it purely sexual. It was pretty unsatisfying in the long run, so I hope it gets fixed.




The World said:


> You forget to end your statement with "in my opinion."



Did I?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> It's better than WoW atm. Bioware overhypes everything so no it wasn't everything they said it would be, but it's still a better looking WoW clone with some semblance of an actual story.


Hmmm... I see. Thanks for the input. 



Krory said:


> Not until it goes F2P. I don't do MMOs - only one I really played (aside from WoW briefly when I had a girlfriend obsessed with it) was Guild Wars, because it was free.


Will it actually go F2P though? I mean they spent a shit ton of money in making it.  It will have to fail really bad for this to happen.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

It will eventually.  Everyone I know and most reviews say basically "It's great as a single player game... but do I want to have to pay fifteen dollars a month for a single-player game?"

Heard the multiplayer/pvp type shit is atrocious.

So they really should've just done KotOR3 and made more money because I don't see them making that much off of this especially if the supposed costs are true (making it the most expensive game in history).


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Query: How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Answer: Who cares? ME3 is coming out in 2 month's.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope it does goes F2P... I want to play as Space Solid Snake... and Space Alistair. Dem voice actors. 

And yes ME3. I'm so excited to see Wrex. :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

WAIT.

STEVEN VALENTINE IS VOICING FOR OLD REPUBLIC?

WHAT?

TELL ME YOU'RE LYING.

CANCELLING ME3 PRE-ORDER.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

^ For real bro... wait... I heard that he was in it.. but I forget if it was just a rumor or not.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't see him in the credits. >:

But Jennifer Hale, Gideon Emery, Nolan North and every voice actor ever are.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess they lied to me... fucking Tumblr.  

Gideon Emery...


----------



## Masai (Jan 9, 2012)

I finally finished my first walktrough. This thing's a masterpiece, i didn't think i could have this much fun with a video game these days. Probably the most return i've ever gotten out of 20 euros.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

TOR fanatic turning you?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2012)

I like howMe threads end up bioware threads :33

we were assumed control of


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Two things.

First, it was confirmed by Casey Hudson that there will be both single-player and multi-player DLC. 



> The executive producer of the Mass Effect series has promised both single-player and multiplayer DLC for ME3, post-launch.
> 
> In an interview with Game Informer (via VG247), Casey Hudson said, "There's some multiplayer stuff, but we're also planning some DLC on the single-player side, because it did really good in Mass Effect 2. There's a reason why we can add stories to what's there."
> 
> ...



Also... I'm going to start doing some new playthroughs.

My first will be my main, a female. I'll probably name her after one of the most important people to me, Anya Shepard. So...

I want to see what class people think I should make her and what romance. I might not necessarily do what you suggest, though. 

Also, input on a male character - no name ideas for him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I want to see what class people think I should make her and what romance. I might not necessarily do what you suggest, though.



Miranda.(but seriously Garrus)
Can't really go wrong with soldier.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 10, 2012)

To think its coming out in TWO MONTHS! 

GOING TO MIDNIGHT RELEASE FOR THIS. CANT WAIT


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Last night i had a dream about mass effect 3....it was great 

also started a new game on ME1, my new Shep Looks Like Rex from the Clone Wars, pretty bitchin


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Despite all the negative attention the idea got, I actually got an ME tattoo.  I have no regrets.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Despite all the negative attention the idea got, I actually got an ME tattoo.  I have no regrets.



Pics           ?


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Check your rep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Check your rep.



That's pretty awesome.
I don't know about where you put them, but that tattoo is kick ass.
Not to mention they will look better as they fade as well.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

You don't know about where I put them as in you're not sure if it was a good idea, or you just don't know where they're supposed to be in general?  If the latter, inside of the wrists.

But thanks. Most people I've showed them to liked them (even one person who doesn't like tattoos in general, especially wrist tattoos). As I said, I'm very pleased with them (was the same artist who did my brother's Gears tattoo) and have no regrets.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> *You don't know about where I put them as in you're not sure if it was a good idea*, or you just don't know where they're supposed to be in general?  If the latter, inside of the wrists.
> 
> But thanks. Most people I've showed them to liked them (even one person who doesn't like tattoos in general, especially wrist tattoos). As I said, I'm very pleased with them (was the same artist who did my brother's Gears tattoo) and have no regrets.


I was afraid you might take it that way 
But yea they did a good job on them.
Know that faded over time/damaged look on armor imagine that for the symbols.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah.  Glad I decided to go with this then trying to do something resembling the N7 logo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah.  Glad I decided to go with this then trying to do something resembling the N7 logo.



The best place for the N7 logo is always just right on the breast


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Saw a pretty simple but awesome one of an N7 logo on someone's chest, with the "N7" all cracked and such (artistically, of course). Looked pretty boss.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Saw a pretty simple but awesome one of an N7 logo on someone's chest, with the "N7" all cracked and such (artistically, of course). Looked pretty boss.



Speaking of N7.
I don't really support cosplaying but the armor looks really good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

The second one looks good. I could buy that guy being in the (space) military.

Not that twelve year old girl, though.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got an N7 patch I made myself though no tattoos.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, it was confirmed by Casey Hudson that there will be both single-player and multi-player DLC.
> 
> ...



oy Krory how many total complete play throughs do you have? 

I've got 31 on xbox and 2 on PC


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> oy Krory how many total complete play throughs do you have?
> 
> I've got *31* on xbox and 2 on PC



31? 


And I thought I had wasted hours on ME and ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Speaking of N7.
> I don't really support cosplaying but the armor looks really good.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



These guys are probably my favorite so far. However their top armor looks really pro while the bottom half looks half ass if you've ever seen it.  

Also looks like i have some demos to play later this month to .


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

That's hot.

@Axl - I have none right now. I deleted all of my stuff.

And on another note... so damn itchy.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2012)

The Boss said:


> These guys are probably my favorite so far. However their top armor looks really pro while the bottom half looks half ass if you've ever seen it.
> 
> Also looks like i have some demos to play later this month to .



Yes!  +reps


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice.  I'll have to remember to play the demo.  Now, just to wait to see how else I can get into the Mass Effect 3 demo...


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's hot.
> 
> @Axl - I have none right now. I deleted all of my stuff.
> 
> And on another note... so damn itchy.



MY ME2 RIVAL D:

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm going to work on it in between playing other games. That's why I'm trying to decide what my main Anya Shepard will be.

Probably do Infiltrator again.

And curse this blasted itchy, peeling healing process.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm gone three days and I miss the party. What the Hell. So what's this about unlocking free crap for ME3? Does Battlefield 3 really have the ME3 demo?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 12, 2012)

When will the ME3 beta start?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't know. Wish I knew because I'd be on that like Ron Jeremy on The Boss. He likes them thick  (Remember that pic TB?)

So I'm playing Insanity with my Infiltraitor Shep... MUCH EASIER than Soldier. Then again I'm using Shredder Ammo for +80% damage.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 12, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm gone three days and I miss the party. What the Hell. So what's this about unlocking free crap for ME3? Does Battlefield 3 really have the ME3 demo?



Play the demo of _Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning_ when it's available (think it's available on January 17), and you'll get two items.
_
Battlefield 3_ comes with an EA Online Pass.  Activate it and it will give you access to the Mass Effect 3 Demo when it is released.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 12, 2012)

Odd question, but what happens if you punch out Khalisah al-Jilani in ME1, then export that save to ME2 and meet her in the itadel? Does she even show up?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys _guuuuys_... *you can play as fShep in the demo. 
*


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

WHAT?! NO WAY!

CAN YOU BANG LIARA IN THE DEMO, TOO?!

Also, I hear about the whole Battlefield 3 - ME3 Demo thing. So do the BF3 people just get some kind of early access? Or I'm seeing some people claim only BF3 (and certain other EA-game-purchasers) get the multi-player demo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 12, 2012)

So you have to play a demo to get DLC?

Fackin bullshit


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2012)

It's only early access I think.... I'm still undecided if I will play the ME3 demo. I'll play multiplayer for sure though. 



> So you have to play a demo to get DLC?


It's to promote that one other game. It's free so IDK why people are bitching.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

"WHAT? I HAVE TO PLAY AWESOME GAMES TO GET MEDIOCRE STUFF? FUCK THIS SHAT!"

I'm definitely going to at least play the multiplayer as well... still debating on if I want to play the SP demo, though.  Definitely gonna play the Kingdoms of Analur demo to get my Reckoner armor and fucking CHAKRAM LAUNCHER.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2012)

She shows up and she mentions you punched her. My Infiltraitor Fem Shep did that, and I punched her again. If she's in ME3 I plan to keep up the tradition


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

In ME3, when you punch her, you do the Heavy Melee attack.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> She shows up and she mentions you punched her. My Infiltraitor Fem Shep did that, and I punched her again. If she's in ME3 I plan to keep up the tradition



Some traditions are too sacred to ever break.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

I usually just paragon charm her.

But I'm gonna punch her this time :ho.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

Dat Armor


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't really dig the spikes but overall, it looks really fucking nice. Better than any extra armor you got in ME2 (the DLC stuff), in my opinion, except the Kestrel armor.

The Chakram Launcher looks so fucking boss.

And the N7 Armor and Omni-Blade Daggers for Kingdoms of Analur look awesome.


----------



## Circe (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory. I demand tat pics.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to take new pictures after they've finished healing - only one I have is when they were fresh, but right now they're super-flaky. Kind of inopportune, being on the wrists and all... but I think it's about time I just post 'em in the thread:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Circe (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy shit - there are still Sasori puppets hanging around?



Edit: Nice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought they all died out a long time ago.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

nice krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 13, 2012)

Those look sweet Krory. Must have been a bitch to bear through, though.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> In ME3, when you punch her, you do the Heavy Melee attack.



Bitch gunna get lit up by all the engies D:


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd get the Paragon tatoo if anything. I don't like being Renegade. I'm generally a good gy in games, 90% of the time. sure I do some messed up things like punch Jilani, but that's a tradition. You DON'T break tradition. Ask Tevir in Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't hold onto my feels anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Those look sweet Krory. Must have been a bitch to bear through, though.



Thanks. It did kind of suck, as my first tattoo(s)... and my brother and sister, who are both familiar with them, were all like "oyah, it doesn't hurt that bad." Then afterwards, "oyah, btw, the wrist is like one of the most painful spots to get it. My bad."

But aside from that, no regrets.




The Boss said:


> I can't hold onto my feels anymore.



Just let your feels out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's the trailer for the Kingdoms of Amalur and Mass Effect 3 goodies from the demos:


----------



## Cromer (Jan 13, 2012)

Horrible thought: what if we get to go to the Citadel, and Councilor Velorn _is already dead?_ Bioware, please don't deny me the pleasure o leaving Velorn to die with my own hands. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah, yes... "Valern."


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2012)

I burnt my spoilers. I can now only pray I wont run into them on the interwebs.


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm going to take new pictures after they've finished healing - only one I have is when they were fresh, but right now they're super-flaky. Kind of inopportune, being on the wrists and all... but I think it's about time I just post 'em in the thread:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those look awesome!


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I burnt my spoilers. I can now only pray I wont run into them on the interwebs.



I'm proud of you. 




Jena said:


> Those look awesome!



Thank you. pek It's nice that other people like them, too.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey should I post the Ashley spoilers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thanks. It did kind of suck, as my first tattoo(s)... and my brother and sister, who are both familiar with them, were all like "oyah, it doesn't hurt that bad." Then afterwards, "oyah, btw, the wrist is like one of the most painful spots to get it. My bad."
> 
> But aside from that, no regrets.
> 
> ...



Should have done it on your upper arms. Less painful and much easier to hide.
Guess you could wear wristbands.


The Boss said:


> I burnt my spoilers. I can now only pray I wont run into them on the interwebs.



Then you have to burn the internet.


Dariustwinblade said:


> Hey should I post the Ashley spoilers.


There are no Ashley spoilers she died in the cannon.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice Tattoo's Krory . They got the color vibrant as well which is good, although they eventually fade. 

That bonus armor looks pretty damn good. Much better than most of the bonus' in ME2.

Very interested to try the multi player aspect of the demo. I'll definitely do the single player part just to see Fem Shepard and her VA work in ME3 to know what to expect.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 14, 2012)

when will the demos be out and about for fun? :33


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 14, 2012)

and pre ordered this kingdom's of alamur :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Should have done it on your upper arms. Less painful and much easier to hide.
> Guess you could wear wristbands.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it was Kaiden who died in Canon. His only use was to blow up the nuke.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Should have done it on your upper arms. Less painful and much easier to hide.
> Guess you could wear wristbands.



I have no real intention of hiding them. 




Paradox said:


> Nice Tattoo's Krory . They got the color vibrant as well which is good, although they eventually fade.



Thanks.




Axl Low said:


> when will the demos be out and about for fun? :33



Kingdoms of Amalur demo is out on the 17th. No date announce for ME3 yet, but it is this month.

And lulz... at least Kaidan _had_ a purpose. Ashley was just there to stomp her foot and complain.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

So I tried doing sit-ups Jacob Taylor style today. Please note that I normally do 50 pressups and 30 situps before bed, and I could barely do 10. And I've got an odd pain in my chest like the day I tried to do 100 push ups without working up to it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

SPOILER: You are not the prize.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> SPOILER: You are not the prize.



SPOILER: Mordin is the prize dice. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

SPOILER: All your base are belong to Legion.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> SPOILER: All your base are belong to Legion.




Combo-BREAKER!!! :ho


 neg incoming


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 14, 2012)

Cromer: You're note dedicated. Not motivate.

New Ashley is WINNING


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

The Boss: Be glad you didn't read the Game Informer preview.

I wept like four times (good, sad weeping).


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> The Boss: Be glad you didn't read the Game Informer preview.
> 
> I wept like four times (good, sad weeping).



What was in it? Can't be Ashley saving the day..too improbable. _Garrus_ saving the day on the other hand, sounds like perfect sense.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 14, 2012)

Link damnit, I want the link.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Just go get a copy of Game Informer.  I won't post them here so TB won't be tempted.

@Sedaiv - Aren't you the one with all the spoilers? You should know what happens.

They did mention three game modes though - two of which for casuals. But it won't affect me so I don't care in the least.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 15, 2012)

So looks like Mass Effect 3 will require Origin for the PC version (which I don't care). All of the comments on IGN about this make me laugh. Most people wouldn't have a problem with it if this was Valve requiring you to use Steam.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> So looks like Mass Effect 3 will require Origin for the PC version (which I don't care). All of the comments on IGN about this make me laugh. Most people wouldn't have a problem with it if this was Valve requiring you to use Steam.



Most of it stems from "Oh noes! Origin is watching what you do!" Check Kotaku's article on it. It's pretty funny... a lot of people were... well, not defending it, but saying "...so? You people use Steam and Facebook, which do the same things you hate Origin for." It's kind of funny.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2012)

I play on 360, so I don't know what the whole deal with Origin is.  

What is Origin?


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

As far as I know (and I could be wrong), it's basically like Steam.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay...not seeing why it's a bad thing then.  On the other hand, I don't know all that much about Steam.  Just know that I have a bunch of friends who use it to play their PC games, and I've never heard them bitch about it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2012)

to be honest origin is ass
if you ever talk shit about a game
your account can be perma banned

or if you have a tech issue liek a bug and the thread gets out of hand because people flame YOU
you might be permed
Origin is garbage
better off buying the pc version in a store

plus orgin was used to check on people's taxes and bank account
no money went missing but they do spy on your priavte info and sometimes send it out to third parties 

ages
gender
locations
income

steam is better by many many miles


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kingdoms of Amalur demo is out on the 17th. No date announce for ME3 yet, but it is this month.



koA is looking good
Claudia Black doing voice over is ALWAYS a good thing :33


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> to be honest origin is ass
> if you ever talk shit about a game
> your account can be perma banned
> 
> ...



You still need to install Origin for a physical copy lol.........


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

And Steam, Facebook, and many other things on the internet still hand out your private information to third parties no matter how they deny it.

No one is incorruptible. It's the way of the world. Rose colored glasses and all that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory: I have permanent brain damage pertaining ot my memory. I'm lucky if I remember what I did yesterday. Now spoiler me via Game Informer because i fucking hate GAYstop.

If Steam realy does spy on yur crap and sell it. That's BEYOND ILLEGAL.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

No.

It's not.

That's why everyone does it.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 15, 2012)

Now I don't know all the details of what Origin does and I don't care, but this is what EA has to say about it.

"Origin is not spyware, and does not use or install spyware on users' machines. In order to allow Origin to install games and their patches for everyone to use, Origin implements a permission change that results in Windows, not Origin, reviewing the filenames in the ProgramData/Origin folder. This is an ordinary Windows function, not an information-gathering process."


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

But people are paranoid and EA is Big Brother so no one will buy it because EVERYONE IS OUT TO GET YOU.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> That I can understand. That's all fine and dandy. But many people are getting out of hand, with the whole "EA is Skynet, EA is big brother, they're watching what you do, they're hacking into your webcams and watching you masturbate." The shit is just bat-shit insane. This shit is bananas. B-A-N-A-N-A-N-A-N-A-N-A-S Bananas. I just want _one_ fucking day in the gaming community where there's not some vast conspiracy that's out to get everyone... but that'd be asking too much.



That's like asking for Bioware forums to stop worshipping Tali.
It's never going to happen.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

All I want is a world with some common sense.  Why must the world hate me so?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2012)

BORING! Let's fight!


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2012)

Is that some sort of TOR screen capture?


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

It's from that crappy Robot Chicken show.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> All I want is a world with some common sense.  Why must the world hate me so?



Because common sense isn't so common anymore.

Come on BioWare, let me know how to get access to the Mass Effect 3 demo


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2012)

It's from Robot Chicken. It's better than any show Krory watches as he/she/it has no taste.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2012)

So I was on TVtropes just now...went to the Mass Effect page...actually read it this time.

So I saw a reference to a couple who Shepard helps find a name for their baby...in ME1. I've never seen this mission before, where is it? And at what point does it become available?


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

It happens in the Citadel. Outside of Barla Von's office, but only on your second visit to the Citadel (meaning after you do one of the main planets - like Noveria).


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks mango!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2012)

What do you mean find a baby? I know there's a couple argueing about a baby that's in the part near Barlo Von's about getting a treatment for the child which he/she could developed that killed the childs father.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

It's to convince them whether or not to get the gene therapy that could prevent a hereditary heart condition in the unborn child that the wife's late husband developed and died from. Her brother is trying to convince her to get the gene therapy, but it could have side affects.

The couple appears again in ME2 but you can't interact with them. In conversation with eachother, if you told them not to get the therapy, the brother will remark the child seems "perfectly fine." If you told them to get the gene therapy, they're discussing further genetic modifications.

They also make a joke about asking the advice from random people on the street.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh that one. Got it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's from that crappy Robot Chicken show.



You just lost all the cool points you earned from your tattoos.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't settle for mediocre humor, I apologize. 

Next thing I know, you'll be saying South Park is funny, too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2012)

it still has its moments, but ehhhh


any way its time for another AWESOME fan Trailer

[YOUTUBE]59LMbP6AGAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't settle for mediocre humor, I apologize.
> 
> Next thing I know, you'll be saying South Park is funny, too.



....






<------avid _South Park_ fan


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory, just GTFO. YOu're in a losing battle dude. Get off Robot Chicken & SouthPark otherwise you'er going to get hurt.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I FUCKING LOVE OURAN HOST CLUB 

I love it when Tamaki finds out Haruhi is a girl DD

@Krory: Common sense gets more and more scarce as people with:
Access to the internet + Unwavering close mindedness +  opinions
become more... common :<


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> ....
> 
> 
> <------avid _South Park_ fan



I'm sorry to hear that. And here, I thought we could be friends. 




Sedaiv said:


> Krory, just GTFO. YOu're in a losing battle dude. Get off Robot Chicken & SouthPark otherwise you'er going to get hurt.



Aww, that's cute... he's making internet threats because I don't like the garbage he likes.  I bet you're a Twilight fan, too.




Axl Low said:


> @Krory: Common sense gets more and more scarce as people with:
> Access to the internet + Unwavering close mindedness +  opinions
> become more... common :<



Voltaire said it best. Though you sound like Sediav 2.0 in the DmC thread.  "What?! Why are they trying to make a sub-par video game series better and more relevant?! RAAAAAAGE against the machine."


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2012)

i have never played a single DMC game to be perfectly honest
I am just spamming and trolling there because i can 

But i do have a prob with Ninja theory treating it's potential buyers poorly. I am not going to buy from a Dev that treats its fans poorly. 

I hate how RatM is over T_T


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> RAAAAAAGE against the machine."



Is one of my favorite bands of all time, but they could've improved DmC without making Dante look fruitier than he already does.  

If you're gonna design a character, don't design him after Tameem.  That guy just looks silly.


And hello to you and Axl.  It's been a minute.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

I would say "fruitier" - at least he lost the bowl-cut emo hair and skin-tight leather. That's about as fruity as you can get.

And it's all still Crapcom's fault.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Buuuuuuut back to ME3.

Don't think I'll be able to play multiplayer.  I have the games for the 360, and I don't have xbox live.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I would say "fruitier" - at least he lost the bowl-cut emo hair and skin-tight leather. That's about as fruity as you can get.
> 
> And it's all still Crapcom's fault.



I was convinced for a while that Capcom just wanted to kill the series.  I dunno, maybe I still feel that way. 

Can't say I'd mind at this point.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Then you should get yourself XBox Live.  Or find a friend to play splitscreen, if there's a splitscreen. I don't remember if there is.

And at least with NT on, the series would actually have good WRITING for once in a lifetime.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never been a big fan of DmC anyway.  I played 3 and 4 because they were gifts.  If someone gives the new one to me, I'll still play it.

But live is kind of expensive.  I'm looking into getting a job on campus though.  If I can swing it I will.  I'm also trying to get the $80 edition of ME.  I gotta see what it comes with first.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

It can be tedious trying to make the month to month but my brother and I lucked out and gathered up enough to pay off the lump sum of getting a year of Live. Then there was also this deal XBL had briefly, around the release of Gears 3, of 3 months for 10 bucks. So my brother and I have until March 2013 before we have to worry about Live again.

And a family friend is getting my ME3 Collector's Edition as a birthday gift (the tattoos having been a Christmas gift). 

I dig the ME3 one being called the "N7 Collector's Edition."


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Oooooo that's right.  It does come out near my birthday.  I probably won't be able to convince anyone to get me the collector's edition, but I can give the additional $20.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish I knew prospective lesbian romances in ME3 so I knew how to appropriately plan my character.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2012)

Dudes, what the fuck? You don't have to get personal over subjective shit.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wish I knew prospective lesbian romances in ME3 so I knew how to appropriately plan my character.



Well, besides Liara, I think there's only one.

I heard that there would be one more lesbian option to complement that new big gay dude.  Could just be rumors, but it makes sense.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah that post was a bit out of left field.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

>Big gay dude

You mean Kaidan?

And yeah, they said they were planning more homosexual relationships but I haven't the slightest what they were. I was trying to look up spoilers to find out, but the internet has failed me. Yet again.

And yeah, Iunno. He seems to take the interwebs very seriously.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

No, that new guy.  Mohawk guy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

I know James Vega.

It was a joke. Because of the "gay" comment. To make The Boss cry whenever she decides to come back into the thread.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

I know that there's been script leaks, but I don't want to ruin anything like that.  Stuff like squad mates and romances, I'm okay with spoiling for myself.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I know James Vega.
> 
> *It was a joke.* Because of the "gay" comment. To make The Boss cry whenever she decides to come back into the thread.



Oh 
Never mind then


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

I just want to know what options are going to be available. Like if Jack is a prospect for fShep, I don't want to waste time romancing Liara.

I'm sure Ashley will be available for fShep as Kaidan will be for mShep, probably, since that was the way it was supposed to be in ME1 anyway.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

Also, for anybody who doesn't know, Reckoning demo comes out tomorrow.  If you play it, you get armor n shit for ME3.  The armor actually looks really tough.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Wait, when did they say ME3 demo is tomorrow? I know KoA is, but I don't think they announced a release date for the ME3 demo - just 'later this month'.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

ME demo is out like feb 7, Reckoning demo is out tomorrow.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

I dunno why I said they both come out tomorrow.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

But these are screenshots of the armor


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, the screenshots of the Reckoner Knight Armor, Chakram Launcher, the N7 Armor in KoA and the Omniblade Daggers. And the trailer.

I still don't like the spikes but overall, armor looks pretty awesome.

And where did you hear about the ME3 demo date? I know the February 7th date is KoA's release date but I thought they said January still for ME3 demo.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2012)

Liara looks like Samara in that pic...


And I don't care, since I have yet to let Kaidan live in any playthroughs. Probably ought to try one just for novelty's sake.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd give letting Ashley live another try if she wasn't so damn self-righteous, whiny, and annoying.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have enough playthroughs to really mix things up, but I've got one with each of them alive.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2012)

You've still got time to mix things up.

Speaking of which, I need to finish a couple more Mass Effect 2 playthroughs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Nightblade (Jan 17, 2012)

Liara is rocking in that armour. looks like she's aged a little though.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> looks like she's aged a little though.



This is not a bad thing 



Krory said:


> I'd give letting Ashley live another try if she wasn't so damn self-righteous, whiny, and annoying.



My Ashley is gonna stay dead


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Garrus is why everyone bought mass effect 2 & will buy 3.
They should name the game Garrus effect 3.
In fact that's a good thread title for this thread when mass Garrus effect 3 comes out.
Garrus Effect 3 [insert rest here]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Garrus is why everyone bought mass effect 2 & will buy 3.
> They should name the game Garrus effect 3.
> In fact that's a good thread title for this thread when mass Garrus effect 3 comes out.
> Garrus Effect 3 [insert rest here]



To be honest, I was very sad to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nihlus die


 in the first game, because he was a far cooler looking turian 

Go on, hate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto said:


> To be honest, I was very sad to see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Garrus would have beaten down Saren like a boss


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Garrus would have beaten down Saren like a boss



Right after he was done calibrating the ship.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Right after he was done calibrating the ship.



Which would shoot and kill Saren.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

> PatrickWeekes PatrickWeekes
> Note to self: When playing Insanity, don't spend >$10k on a fish. You might want that money for, y'know, GUNS.



I    lol'd.


----------



## Kri (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Awesome (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the way they used the Kinect. I can definitely see that being useful when you're playing the game, and it would make it a lot more immersive for console players.

PC gamers have all that at the click of a button. Console players - not so much.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto said:


> To be honest, I was very sad to see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're right.  Nihlus and Pallin are both cooler looking.  

Garrus is still the hero Omega deserves.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally some more news about the demo access.  

_Oh, and BTW, players who indeed want to get a taste of the franchise’s new co-operative multiplayer mode will be able to do so on February 17, or by qualifying for early access to the co-op portion of the demo which begins February 14. Gamers qualify for early access if they have activated their Battlefield 3 online pass or though other opportunities that will be announced "in the near future" the game's official website._



Oh, and if you didn't see the video on YouTube that was a couple of posts earlier, it was taken down.  Here's the link for it:


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 18, 2012)

"I never played ME1 or ME2 but now that ME3 is kinect compatible I plan on playing for sure".
It's like going to see the end of a trilogy because your fave actor or actress is going to be in the movie.

Bioware is winning though


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

So, does that mean only early-access people will have access to the multiplayer?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't think so, early access people will get to play it on the 14th.  Then, if my understanding is correct, it becomes an open demo on the 17th.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I see that now, thanks.

Just read the full post on BioForums.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2012)

Half-way through my no-romance playthrough...weird. I've never done this before. And now I'm contemplating letting Wrex die, just to see what happens in 2.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing, Wrex's brother replaces him.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wiki'd the dude.


Wrex gonna DIE!!!


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Man, Sentinel's heavy melee looks so fucking awesome.

Only one I haven't seen a video of is Infiltrator. But I saw the screenshot.

I'm torn between making an Infiltrator or a Sentinel as my main.  Sentinel just sucks so bad in ME1 (I know you can change class but I like the idea of maintaining class).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Man, Sentinel's heavy melee looks so fucking awesome.
> 
> Only one I haven't seen a video of is Infiltrator. But I saw the screenshot.
> 
> I'm torn between making an Infiltrator or a Sentinel as my main.  Sentinel just sucks so bad in ME1 (I know you can change class but I like the idea of maintaining class).



Could you post those heavy melee videos :33?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Could you post those heavy melee videos :33?



Second the motion!


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll put them in spoiler tags.













Seems to be little difference between the Adept and Vanguard ones (if that's what they are). Adept is an open palm attack and seems to be faster. Sorry for the last one, the guy couldn't get a good video so just put together screenshots.

All from someone on the BioForums.

I want to see Infiltrator in action since Infi is my class... but that Sentinel one looks so fucking sexy. Seriously makes me want to make my main a Sentinel.

As of now, my main is a Paragon Infiltrator that will probably romance Liara. Still deciding on if to kill Ashley or Kaidan.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2012)

Just watched what may be either the best or the worst ME parody ever...not quite sure how I'm supposed to feel about it. Here:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eyxLwU_MXtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I like the way they used the Kinect. I can definitely see that being useful when you're playing the game, and it would make it a lot more immersive for console players.
> 
> PC gamers have all that at the click of a button. Console players - not so much.



To bad us pc gamer has big brother EA and its spyware origin watching you.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 19, 2012)

Buy game. Crack it. 

Problem solved


----------



## Butcher (Jan 19, 2012)

That Vanguard melee .

The best melee imo.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 19, 2012)

so whose been reading Mass Effect Invasion from Dark Horse?


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the looks of the ending we'll be helping Aria take back Omega from Cerberus control in Mass Effect 3


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> so whose been reading Mass Effect Invasion from Dark Horse?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hopefully there'll be a way to screw everyone over while doing it


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 19, 2012)

I vote they make Mass Effect: Masturbation next.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure which platform I should get this game for. If I wanted to play MP with my friends, it'd have to be 360, but I heard there were some framerate problems in the past. Can anyone attest to this?

Played ME1 on the PC and ME2 on PS3. I didn't really prefer one over the other, mainly for the fact ME2 simplified everything.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> To bad us pc gamer has big brother EA and its spyware origin watching you.



Or play another game on Steam and have the same effect, just better hidden.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck Insanity is JUST that. I'm dieing an average of twice per mission, once per assignment (like scanninga planet). Maybe Shredder Ammo sucks. I might consider grabbing Armor Piercing Rounds instead, just about everyone has Armor although I can always get Garrus' Loyalty, Squad Armor Piercing...

Definately had a blast on Horizon. Very challenging, specially the triple wave fight.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ME2's Insanity was incredibly easy compared to ME1's. The only difficult thing is really the Praetorians, the second of which you can just kite.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 19, 2012)

I always went for either AP ammo or Reave. I honestly never found much use for other character specific abilities on Insanity.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Reave or Warp Ammo, myself.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2012)

ME1 insanity is easy mode with my Soldier. I just stand in the way, activate Immunity & Sheild Boost (if needed) and let Ashley & Wrex and myself annihilate everything in under 20 seconds.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Then what are you playing in ME2?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> ME2's Insanity was incredibly easy compared to ME1's. The only difficult thing is really the Praetorians, the second of which you can just kite.



that was the opposite for me.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 19, 2012)

If you're using an ammo power as the bonus power for a new character, the only way to go is warp ammo.  It does a good job across all the different buffs (barrier, armor, shields) plus it also eats at health quickly as well. 

Gametrailers is doing a thing on ME3 tonight, supposed to show some new gameplay new areas, talking about multiplayer as well for those that care.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Bluth said:


> If you're using an ammo power as the bonus power for a new character, the only way to go is warp ammo.  It does a good job across all the different buffs (barrier, armor, shields) plus it also eats at health quickly as well.
> 
> Gametrailers is doing a thing on ME3 tonight, supposed to show some new gameplay new areas, talking about multiplayer as well for those that care.



Thanks for the reminder. Forgot about everything else after the RE6 trailer.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2012)

Soldier is VERY difficult, and I'm playing Inflatrator. Great class.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you just not using Adrenaline Rush or something for Soldier run?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 19, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Soldier is VERY difficult, and I'm playing Inflatrator. Great class.



I've always felt like every class has it's strong points.  I just hope they've tweaked the powers so that none of them feel like a throwaway.  Seemed like there was always at least one power which was completely useless when you factored in the global cooldown, such as Shockwave or Cryo Blast.  I never invested any points into those skills, despite the fact that Shockwave had the potential to looks really cool, or the crowd control potential that Cryo Blast had.

I never have really played soldier, it just seems very odd to me not to use any powers whatsoever.  The only class that doesn't seem to fit Shepard in my mind is Engineer, the idea of Shepard using a drone to do his fighting seems very out of place.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently learned Cryo Rounds + SLam = Death. Might do that with SOldier Shep


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tkAWTjYyerk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## trollface (Jan 19, 2012)

whatcha talkin bout willis soilder is the best classe! soilder is all about using the right ammo and gun for the job. Maybe a shield for the extra power. Nothing else needed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

trollface said:


> whatcha talkin bout willis soilder is the best classe! soilder is all about using the right ammo and gun for the job. Maybe a shield for the extra power. Nothing else needed.



Those who suck at Soldier Class need Crutches like a biotic extra power to make up for their weaksauce 

Between the Revenant, Viper and Avalanche i need nothing else for my insanity run through how about you?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Soldier IS a crutch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

Soldier is for men who like a challenge [least in me2, in me1 soldier  kinda steamrolled everything]


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally when I played Soldier in ME2, it was significantly easier to plow through everything especially with Adrenaline Rush.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Personally when I played Soldier in ME2, it was significantly easier to plow through everything especially with Adrenaline Rush.



hmm, Widow?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah the Avalanche would be better than the Cain.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hmm, Widow?



Revenant, duh. Or Mattock.

Widow for my Infi main though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Revenant, duh. Or Mattock.



then i don't know how spamming ADrush helps you, most the time i just use it to get to cover



> Yeah the Avalanche would be better than the Cain.


the Avalanche is Fun AND practical


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Because of the damage bonus and the the time-slowing? Duh.

Didn't someone mention something about new ME3 stuff on GT? I see nothing yet.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because of the damage bonus and the the time-slowing? Duh.
> 
> Didn't someone mention something about new ME3 stuff on GT? I see nothing yet.



It's late night, like midnight or so.  At least that's what the ad said on their front page.

here:


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah, okay, thanks.

I'll go back to playing ME1 or Rage and fangasming over RE6 until then.

EDIT: Just for those wondering, it says 1AM on that video. Not sure what time zone they operate on, though.


----------



## Hana (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ah, okay, thanks.
> 
> I'll go back to playing ME1 or Rage and fangasming over RE6 until then.
> 
> EDIT: Just for those wondering, it says 1AM on that video. Not sure what time zone they operate on, though.



It is showing at 1 AM EST so everyone can figure out the time from there.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

That makes it easy for me. Thanks.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

I still get confused by Wrex's story with Aleena and how he mentions using all of his "ammunition stores."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe he was using a grenade launcher


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Which weren't in ME1, and doesn't require the multiplier "all of."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still get confused by Wrex's story with Aleena and how he mentions using all of his "ammunition stores."



More things he than he could shoot at I guess.
I can see wrex taking on about 10,000+ people at once running out of ammo  and then all meleeing the rest to death.
______________________________________________________
[YOUTUBE]1lJ5zUKrrVI[/YOUTUBE]
Fuck you council.

I've been finding many things that I have missed is the ME games amazing really.
[YOUTUBE]piD_mLWrEe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Which weren't in ME1, and doesn't require the multiplier "all of."



You couldn't use them but the geth had them.

and i can see wrex being liberal with the rockets


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> More things he than he could shoot at I guess.
> I can see wrex taking on about 10,000+ people at once running out of ammo  and then all meleeing the rest to death.



The point is that ME1 doesn't incorporate ammo. It's very specific in the "canon" and something people always rage about when they switched to ammo clips in ME2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You couldn't use them but the geth had them.
> 
> and i can see wrex being liberal with the rockets



The geth used rocket launchers. Not grenade launchers.

That's why they're "rocket troops."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> The geth used rocket launchers. Not grenade launchers.
> 
> That's why they're "rocket troops."



..... don't be that guy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Why not?

I _am_ that guy. That's what I'm known for here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> The point is that ME1 doesn't incorporate ammo. It's very specific in the "canon" and something people always rage about when they switched to ammo clips in ME2.



Oh I know kinda pissed me off to, but then I said meh doesn't matter just roll with it. Though I wonder why they couldn't keep that aspect for certain weapon types. Like I dunno pistols.
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]hvrCCaatFQ0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ak_VNSFQ8_4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZM4IE4e6CGQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]SUEbSMyIooo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2012)

So apparently the VA for James Vega is Freddie Prinze Jr. ... okay, not exactly sure why Bioware felt it was such a big deal, and was to remain secret for so long.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2012)

The PC version is so much better.
[YOUTUBE]IaJ50l70Tzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Because they wanted to wait until people already got their pre-orders hoping they'd be too lazy to cancel.  Or because everyone thought that Prinze Jr. was dead. I sure did.

I'm not bothered, though. I'm interested in Vega.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because they wanted to wait until people already got their pre-orders hoping they'd be too lazy to cancel.  Or because everyone thought that Prinze Jr. was dead. I sure did.
> 
> I'm not bothered, though. I'm interested in Vega.



I have to be honest I had to look up his wiki page to remember what he did in the past, apparently he works for the WWE now as a producer.

I'm going to give Vega a chance, I'm sort of annoyed so many people are not even considering the possibility that he could be a good character.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I have to be honest I had to look up his wiki page to remember what he did in the past, apparently he works for the WWE now as a producer.
> 
> I'm going to give Vega a chance, I'm sort of annoyed so many people are not even considering the possibility that he could be a good character.



It's like going into Mass Effect 2 and not giving Miranda, Jack, Thane, Legion, Samara, Zaeed, Kasumi, and Jacob a chance. It's really just idiotic, especially since people started when they knew nothing about the character besides how he looked.

I plan on giving Vega a chance and the comic just made him more interesting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

Freddie prince huh?

i can see it actually, could be win.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's like going into Mass Effect 2 and not giving Miranda, Jack, Thane, Legion, Samara, Zaeed, Kasumi, and Jacob a chance. It's really just idiotic, especially since people started when they knew nothing about the character besides how he looked.
> 
> I plan on giving Vega a chance and the comic just made him more interesting.



A lot of it comes out the fact that Vega is a soldier and is human, he looks like he would fit in with the COD cast, and god knows how much Bioware and RPG fans hate shooters, and how they are somehow superior human beings compared to those that play shooters.  

who cares if he's a dudebro, it's not like Mass Effect is full of them, and it makes since that Alliance Marine might act a bit like one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Bluth said:


> A lot of it comes out the fact that Vega is a soldier and is human, he looks like he would fit in with the COD cast, and god knows how much Bioware and RPG fans hate shooters, and how they are somehow superior human beings compared to those that play shooters.
> 
> who cares if he's a dudebro, it's not like Mass Effect is full of them, and it makes since that Alliance Marine might act a bit like one.



He's clearly meant to replace the loss from Mass Effect 1.

People that sacrificed Ashley are lucky because it seems to be a _vast_ improvement.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Does Scooby-Doo comes with Freddie Prince? :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Does Scooby-Doo comes with Freddie Prince? :33



No, sorry.

Scooby-Doo only comes with Matthew Lillard.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 20, 2012)

He's Soap MacTavish with a fucking personality. Looking forward to seeing what he's all about.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

Vega is merely an excuse for me to finally have an ME1 playthrough where Ashley dies.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Your excuse to have a playthrough where Ashley dies is Ashley herself.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Vega better be the cooler male version of Jack, cause I have super low expectations of him when the man looks like an ignoramus meathead with down syndrome.


----------



## Hana (Jan 20, 2012)

The game looks great. Mars looks like it will be an interesting world from the footage. Loving that the Normandy has that dark feel to it again. I fucking knew Vega was voiced by Freddie Prince Jr! My no romance "Lola" might have a option for ME3 now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Liara is all kinds of badass in ME3.

Kind of a turn on.

It was also hilarious seeing Freddie air-boxing while he was voicing.  Vega sounds pretty good.

EDIT: The multiplayer actually looks really nice. Human, Asari, Krogan, Drell, Salarian... and hopefully Turian? Was Turian confirmed at some point? Seeing the Drell do the - what I assume is Nova punch - was pretty fucking awesome, and the Krogan smashing the frozen enemy.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

For a blue mono-gendered alien, of course.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> He's Soap MacTavish with a fucking personality. Looking forward to seeing what he's all about.



SOAP MACTAVISH IN MAH ME3

Where Shoko?
I need a partner in fan gasm :33

I suppose I am one of the few that is going to give him a chance


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2012)

HOLLY FUCK

I just headshotted a "normal" enemey with widow + tungsten ammo
ALL
THAT BLOOD
HOL
LY
SHIT


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll read all the posts at home, but the Cain IS practical. It's useful in any and all situations. Why should I wittle at your go damn Shield/Barrier, Armor and Health when I can just blow the piss out of you?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Because the Cain has extremely limited usage.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2012)

the cain is a one shot per mission gun
2 if u fight baby reaper and collect harbinger ammo
but 2 cain shots is instant kill for baby reaper on veteran and lower


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 20, 2012)

Speaking of heavy weapons, I never used the Avalanche. Is it any good?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Freddy prince Jr in my Mass Effect. I need to go lay down for a bit. 




I'm going to love Vega so hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Speaking of heavy weapons, I never used the Avalanche. Is it any good?



It's a stripper weapon
uh
it's good barrier shield armor removal 
and freezes at health like cryos rounds and had decent ammo from the limited pool we get overall


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Freddy prince Jr in my Mass Effect. I need to go lay down for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vega > Kaidan?  Is Vega your new Space Husbando?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2012)

The Cain destroys all. It only sucks becuase it takes too long to charge leaving yoru ass open and screaming "PLEASER SHOOT ME." The Avalanch is good. I like the Firestorm, but it has WAY too limited usage. The Arc Projector has been serving me fine stripping shields & Health as well as take down Heavy Mechs. Missle Launcher too little damage, but lots of ammo. Grenade Lauch plenty of power, too few shots. I still ike the Cain but in Hardcore+ Arc Projector if you got he DLC otherwise Avalanch or Grenade.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Vega > Kaidan?  Is Vega your new Space Husbando?



HAHAHAHA.. no. But I love Freddy! He was hot shit. This just makes me like Vega more. :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Cain is only good for bosses because of that one or two shots. All it has. On a long mission, the only purpose is for the Big Bad.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The Boss said:


> HAHAHAHA.. no. But I love Freddy! He was hot shit. This just makes me like Vega more. :33



Did you watch the video?  He was positively adorable while doing voice recording.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2012)

link me vids and stuff please O:


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> link me vids and stuff please O:



 They do that annoying thing with a commercial five times and there's ME3 stuff in each section.  I think it's the third or fourth for the stuff on Vega.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Did you watch the video?  He was positively adorable while doing voice recording.



No I did not.  

Trying to stay spoiler free as much as possible... but I've decided I will play the single player demo if Kaidan is it, because Valentines day with my digital d-stick is best valentines day.  No regrets.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2012)

There was one thing about Mass Effect 3 per segment, and I'm pretty sure that they were the first thing shown in each segment.  Makes it easier if you just want to skip to the Mass Effect 3 stuff.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

The Boss said:


> No I did not.
> 
> Trying to stay spoiler free as much as possible... but I've decided I will play the single player demo if Kaidan is it, because Valentines day with my digital d-stick is best valentines day.  No regrets.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

"James - Carnage." People are gonna get tired of hearing that in this house pretty soon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sold on Vega

also Holy colossal Ship battles Batman!


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

Jena said:


>




Almost, _almost_...but not quite Nightwing-level.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Jena said:


>




I like this page.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I like this page.



Let's keep doing it


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2012)

When did htis topic become a gay softcore porn thread?

The Boss: Please, the Cain is so spammable during the Suicide Mission.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Uh, no. It's not.

Unless you get EVERY upgrade, it can only be used once a mission. The math has already been done, every level except Suicide Mission also doesn't have enough Heavy Ammo pick-ups to equal another shot.

So, max, you can get three shots maybe on Suicide Mission, which is hardly "spammable."


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Cain? Spammable? HA.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2012)

Twice on Oculus, Once at the initial entry, once at the long walk, once on the journey to the Human Reaper & his figh, so four times on the final mission. Yeah, spammable. Just not a continuously spammable like the Missle Launcher but that's crap.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

You apparently don't know the definition of "spammable."

Or basic math.

I am unsurprised.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

the only time i use the Cain is for Thane's Loyalty mission to deal with the Krogan battle master that comes out of the elevator


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

I only used the Cain once because I wanted to see what it would do.. since then I've been saving it for the perfect moment... but that perfect moment never came so I never used the Cain again. 



I always equip it because  it looks cool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> You apparently don't know the definition of "spammable."
> 
> Or basic math.
> 
> I am unsurprised.



Occulus fight has TWO Heavy Weapon supply boxes which'll give you enough to shoot twice. Each part in the suicide mission also REFILLS your Heavy Weapons ammo... Play the fucking game you scrub.

The Boss? Use it on the mission with 3 Security Mechs. It'll be fun. Hitting the Reaper with it = E-Z Mode.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 20, 2012)

I only use the Cain to deal mucho damage to the Thresher Maw


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

Cain is actually pretty useful in the Object Rho fight in the Arrival DLC...that is, if you're interested in surviving all the waves.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Jena said:


> ​


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 20, 2012)

I romance Kaidan for the plot


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

Are we done yet? :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Such a beautiful ass walking away.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

I used the Cain to blow up the Human Reaper like a BOSS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2012)

i use the Collector laser for  hard missions, Boring yet practical


----------



## Alien (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

Dat face animation.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, Vanderloo...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

I would do the same thing.
No fucks given.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2012)

maybe Vega said some thing shocking

Vega:"Shepard i am gay" *pop*

Shepard "........"


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> maybe Vega said some thing shocking
> 
> Vega:"Shepard i am gay" *pop*
> 
> Shepard "........"



Didn't you say something shocking...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't you say something shocking...?



The him feeling he needed to make a formal declaration would be shocking in its own right

Like when Clay Aiken and Ricky martin Came out.

We weren't surprised we were gay we were surprised they felt that they needed to clear up any questioning


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Or no one is surprised about anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or no one is surprised about anything.



I might be surprised of what your sig actually is...what is it?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Part of the logo from Resident Evil 6.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Part of the logo from Resident Evil 6.



That does somewhat surprise me I thought it was just spiderwebs and two dead bugs next to eachother that kind a looked like the #6.

If I lived in the mass effect universe I doubt much would surprise me either.
Speaking of which the ingame codex is still in ME3 right?
Wonder what they will stick in there.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

New alien species, maybe? They added Drell and whatnot into ME2. There's undoubtedly more. Could probably flesh out more about the existing species now that we will encounter them in their 'natural habitats.' Stuff about new characters, such as Vega. Codex could fill in the blanks of what characters like Ashley, Kaidan, Jack, so on have been up to in the short gap. The new Husk forms, of course.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Would be cool if the codex was updated with free DLC now and again.
But then again lots of things would be cool.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

everyone hating on Space Soap macTavish T_T


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone here hate on him. 

The only human better than him is Anderson.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

Anderson! 
Shepard :33
James :3


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2012)

Jack?
Hacket?


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 21, 2012)

44 days!


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Jack isn't human. Duh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

I want a hanar party member


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Jack isn't human. Duh.



Yeah
Jack is rage incarnate infused with biotics :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you mean sex-incarnate.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 21, 2012)

Weren't there some leaked pics of Jack with hair? I don't think I've seen them.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Weren't there some leaked pics of Jack with hair? I don't think I've seen them.



Yeah, it was from the artbook.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 21, 2012)

...

WANT!


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Exacta    !


----------



## Cromer (Jan 21, 2012)

Jack wearing clothes ... 


Had to happen, I guess


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Why does it matter? Now she looks badass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Jack wearing clothes ...
> 
> 
> Had to happen, I guess


just reminds me of 

some


----------



## Cromer (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why does it matter? Now she looks badass.



Jack's badass is so overwhelming it can't be added to!



Unlosing Ranger said:


> just reminds me of
> 
> some



Please God, don't let Jack lose her biotic powers like Mohawk Storm!


Anyway, off to indulge my nostalgia-gasms with Sonic Generations. See y'all in a few hours.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

The Ultimate line blows anyway.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Never bothered finishing past the first Ultimate X-men book.

I got a bunch of the first line of USpiderman and the Ultimates 1 and 2, did not read that mess Jeph Leob did for 3.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

What they need is Spiderman in the ME verse to web a Reaper in the face and follow it up with a witty response that is both satirical and self-deprecating.

Alas, we still have Garrus, Wrex and Mordin for all kinds of dry and non-dry wit.

And Ashley herself is a joke.

Dead Ashley is just one big joke. Or is Ashley being alive the bigger joke? 

The many mysteries of the ME universe.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

After watching the Freddie Prinze Jr. interview, I'm sold.  He really does sound like the type of person that plays games (despite calling the squadmates "henchmen" - though they kind of were in ME2). Super-psyched.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

If he calls Liara a henchman, oooooooooooooooooooooo.............

I might just..............


I might just...............................


I might just write a very threatening letter! 

































And Jack was clearly Shepard's sex slave.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Well it was a general term. He mentions how he "plays one of Shepard's henchmen." And says it a second time.

But he went pretty in-depth about how ME is a true character study and a wonderful blend of a novel and science-fiction and just went on and on.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking forward to sparring with the guy. Wonder if he'll go batshit if you press him about his past...


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well it was a general term. He mentions how he "plays one of Shepard's henchmen." And says it a second time.
> 
> But he went pretty in-depth about how ME is a true character study and a wonderful blend of a novel and science-fiction and just went on and on.





In other words, he never played ME and is talking out his ass, got it.  

In other words he was high from all that weed Scooby gave him in the back of the Mystery Machine.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

What little we've seen, I'm pretty impressed with Vega. Although I was always gonna give the guy a shot, it's always a little wary going into a game with a new character where others are ones you've know for one or two games already.

@TW - On the contrary, I like to believe he's played both of them.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 21, 2012)

People are just pissed that their favorite ME2 character isn't going to be included.  Yes some of those characters were cool, but it would be even worse to say included Grunt and Miranda but ax Jack and Thane, everyone has their favorite characters but that doesn't entitle Bioware into forcing those characters into the final game.  

The logistics of including everyone would be impossible.  

Freddie seemed very genuine in his video when talking about Mass Effect, I actually believe he cares about doing a good job.


I have to add that I was very very impressed by the graphical upgrade that ME seems to have gotten, there was some fantastical lighting in the video that was shown, plus the new husks look great.  The Asari husk actually looks scary, like some sort of angry female tree demon or something.

Now that I think about it, the new Asari Banshee character looks like a Spriggen from Skyrim.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Bluth said:


> People are just pissed that their favorite ME2 character isn't going to be included.  Yes some of those characters were cool, but it would be even worse to say included Grunt and Miranda but ax Jack and Thane, everyone has their favorite characters but that doesn't entitle Bioware into forcing those characters into the final game.
> 
> The logistics of including everyone would be impossible.
> 
> Freddie seemed very genuine in his video when talking about Mass Effect, I actually believe he cares about doing a good job.



Agreed one hundred percent, and it's also what Casey Hudson has said about the characters, that to have the full cast would just be "too much" and too overwhelming.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

So is it confirmed this game will require Origin to play?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2012)

Bluth said:


> People are just pissed that their favorite ME2 character isn't going to be included.  Yes some of those characters were cool, but it would be even worse to say included Grunt and Miranda but ax Jack and Thane, everyone has their favorite characters but that doesn't entitle Bioware into forcing those characters into the final game.
> 
> The logistics of including everyone would be impossible.
> 
> ...



their is also a heavy bias against him for being a jar head. 

if Jacob taught us any thing, the bioware fandom will hate him unless he has a debilitating emotional problem and/or angst


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Jesus said:


> So is it confirmed this game will require Origin to play?



Shit, Origin is required for the frickin' demo, of course it will be.




Zen-aku said:


> their is also a heavy bias against him for being a jar head.
> 
> if Jacob taught us any thing, the bioware fandom will hate him unless he has a debilitating emotional problem and/or angst



But Jacob is loved. He's THE PRIZE.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2012)

it dosen't count if people love you cause your a joke ask Aquaman and Rebecca Black


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

it's not friday


----------



## Circe (Jan 22, 2012)

Origin is confirmed for all copies, physical and digital.


----------



## Circe (Jan 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> just reminds me of
> 
> some


O god, I remember punk Storm.

Those were dark times.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2012)

origin is horrible D:


----------



## Jesus (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn it. I really didn't want to pirate this game. Oh well, keep making me spare my money, EA.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 22, 2012)

Damnit, I missed something and three pages went by... so I'm pretty sure they will NOT include Kasumi in any capacity in ME3. I think after doing her Loyalty Mission, she legitimately does keep her word by disappearing and stop exsisting. I just wonder one thing. If you do kill Vido during Zaeed's Loyalty Mission, will he have control of the Blue Sun once again?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2012)

Jesus said:


> So is it confirmed this game will require Origin to play?



What is this "Origin" everybody is talking about?


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> What is this "Origin" everybody is talking about?



Basically another Steam, but people rage because unlike Steam, Origin is outright with their policies.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2012)

and puts DRM on their crap >


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

I think they should do sort of what they did in Dragon Age II with your mother and sister... Spacer Shepard has his/her mother still alive, so they should use that same "tech" to make her have a physical appearance in ME3.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank God X-Box doesn't have Steam/Origin.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe you'll recieve an upgrade or weapon or sommat else if you got Kasumi onside. Not an appearance, but some people 'appeared' in ME2 through emails.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Her voice actress, Kym Hoy (credited also as Kym Lane) is credited for Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 22, 2012)

No Kasumi Squadmate but same VA =/= Kasumi Squadmate.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Considering she's credited AS Kasumi Goto...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2012)

She may not be a permanent squadmate, but I'm pretty sure she'll be there for at least part of the game.  I mean, considering that the information Keji had could "implicate the entire Alliance" sounds to me like a reason to bring her back.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

And Casey Hudson and Mac Walters both said every character that survives appears in some capacity, apparently.

So, should I have Ashley or Kaidan killed in my main Liara-romance playthrough?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Mass Effect 3 is now dudebro skylanders.
> 
> *EA and Bioware plant DLC into figurines for Mass Effect 3*



So if I want the extra multiplayer boosts, then I have to spend more than I would for a regular game?  The figures look okay, but not for that price.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

I still find it humorous sites are still trying to sell the cancelled toy line.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 22, 2012)

All of the characters from ME2 will appear in some form if they survived.  The only question is if there will be sections where some of the ME2 crew will become temporary squadmembers, I would not be surprised to see a couple of them in this capacity similar to Liara in the Shadow Broker DLC.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Bluth said:


> All of the characters from ME2 will appear in some form if they survived.  The only question is if there will be sections where some of the ME2 crew will become temporary squadmembers, I would not be surprised to see a couple of them in this capacity similar to Liara in the Shadow Broker DLC.



It seems to me like most of them are like this. The only permanent squad members we know of (assuming it's all true) are Ashley/Kaidan, Liara, Garrus and some people are claiming Tali but I doubt it.

And Vega.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Mass Effect 3 is now dudebro skylanders.
> 
> *EA and Bioware plant DLC into figurines for Mass Effect 3*



I wouldn't mind having the Cole MacGrath statue.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a sweet statue, I got that plus his backpack in the Infamous 2 CE.

Why there isn't one for the ME CE............Oh Bioware.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 22, 2012)

But where would Tali go (especially if, like me, you got her exiled in your imported save)? She almost definitely has to be a part of the squad most of the time, maybe go to the Fleet to rally forces or something.

And what we really need down the line, is a Garrus DLC. I mean, you actually play as Garrus Vakarian. On Palaven or something, hell I've got tons of ideas for how such a DLC would play out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Or I'll make a more badass Turian in the multiplayer.

I did something awful - I just killed Kaidan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> It seems to me like most of them are like this. The only permanent squad members we know of (assuming it's all true) are Ashley/Kaidan, Liara, Garrus and some people are claiming Tali but I doubt it.
> 
> And Vega.



Well, she's listed as a permanent squad member in the ME wiki. Take that as you like.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I try to take Wikis without solid proof with a grain of salt.

The RE wiki is saying that Shirley is confirmed 100% to be in Resident Evil 6, but the only "source" of that information is IGN claiming their "top secret insider source" said it was true (just like it was said Shirley was in RE5).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2012)

tali is a permanent squad mate


----------



## Bluth (Jan 22, 2012)

Tali has a large enough fanbase that she'll be a permanent member.  I would not be surprised though if you don't get her until you're about 25-35% of the way through the game.  I'm pretty sure you'll get her after resolving the Quarian-Geth problem.  


If I had to guess it'll be Ashley/Kaiden, Liara, Garrus, Tali, some sort of Prothean, Vega, and another DLC character.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 22, 2012)

Bluth said:


> Tali has a large enough fanbase that she'll be a permanent member.  I would not be surprised though if you don't get her until you're about 25-35% of the way through the game.  I'm pretty sure you'll get her after resolving the Quarian-Geth problem.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess it'll be Ashley/Kaiden, Liara, Garrus, Tali, Prothean, Vega, *and another DLC character*.



Zaeed or Kasumi or bust! this time I actually want to interact with him on the ship


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Bluth said:


> If I had to guess it'll be Ashley/Kaiden, Liara, Garrus, Tali, *********, Vega, and another DLC character.



You know some people might still consider that a spoiler. Be a bit more courteous.

On the note of Tali, yeah, just read the interview with Hudson - he confirms Tali is definitely a perm squad-mate.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know some people might still consider that a spoiler. Be a bit more courteous.
> 
> On the note of Tali, yeah, just read the interview with Hudson - he confirms Tali is definitely a perm squad-mate.



I don't know for sure if we're getting one, I was just saying that I would expect that to be a potential cast member.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Curiouser and curiouser.

Apparently, ME2 is still reading my saves/finished characters even though they are completely erased from my 360 hard drive.  I guess it has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello guys!  Long time no see.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

So. I now have three playthroughs salvaged from ME1. 

Female Shepard, Colonist, Sole Survivor. Ashley lived, Wrex lived, and romanced Liara.

Female Shepard, Colonist, Sole Survivor, Kaidan lived, Wrex lived, no romance

Male Shepard, Spacer, Sole Survivor (I think I see a pattern), Ashley lived, Wrex lived, and romanced Ashley.

I have another male Shepard, Earthborn War Hero where Kaidan and Wrex lived, no romance... but that's the only play through I didn't get the info for Tali.  So not sure if I want to keep that.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Apparently, ME2 is still reading my saves/finished characters even though they are completely erased from my 360 hard drive.  I guess it has nothing to do with that.



That's probably cause the final save after defeating Sovereign is created on the 360's internal memory. There's some spiel about it on the wiki.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Well that saves me from having to put up with ME1's shit for much longer.

Just doing a secondary play of my Anya Shepard character to save Kaidan this time instead of Ashley since she's my main and I want the best of both worlds. 

That leaves, if I want more options, a female romancing Kaidan, and a male with no romances since I don't think I want to keep the one with no Geth data given to Tali.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

For such an avowed Ashley hater, you sure do let her live a lot.



Just Saiyan.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Because I always give everything a fair shot (for the most part). It's the right thing to do and despite my hate of her, I also want to experience how the overall story and character interaction and game plays out with her. Same with Kaidan.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because I always give everything a fair shot (for the most part). It's the right thing to do and despite my hate of her, I also want to experience how the overall story and character interaction and game plays out with her. Same with Kaidan.



Oh I'm not knocking it at all, just thought you'd have only one save dedicated to that purpose.

Like, say, I've got precisely one female Paragon and one male Renegade, simply because I like being utterly contrary and playing femShep as  Renegade, but I still want to see how a female Paragon handles, and vice versa.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Figured, hey, why not?

And for all I know, they may fix Ashley for ME3. Only time will tell. I won't hold my breath, but... if they do, I'd rather be prepared for it at that point then have to play through both games again. That's why I'm trying to get as many scenarios as I would like prepared.


----------



## Muah (Jan 23, 2012)

ME is great until one of your two disc break


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

>PC gamer

>Pirated ME1

>Does not give a darn about two-disc breaks


Jelly?


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

>MFW ME1 doesn't have two discs


----------



## Muah (Jan 23, 2012)

I is jelly.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

It's all good bruv...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 23, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> She may not be a permanent squadmate, but I'm pretty sure she'll be there for at least part of the game.  I mean, considering that the information Keji had could "implicate the entire Alliance" sounds to me like a reason to bring her back.



That would be very interesting. But don't forget, Kasumi says she'll go into hiding and vanish off the grid like Garrus did for a better part of two years.



Bluth said:


> All of the characters from ME2 will appear in some form if they survived.  The only question is if there will be sections where some of the ME2 crew will become temporary squadmembers, I would not be surprised to see a couple of them in this capacity similar to Liara in the Shadow Broker DLC.



I watch the wiki frequently and both Samara & Kasumi haven't been mentioned to even appear.



Cromer said:


> But where would Tali go (especially if, like me, you got her exiled in your imported save)? She almost definitely has to be a part of the squad most of the time, maybe go to the Fleet to rally forces or something.
> 
> And what we really need down the line, is a Garrus DLC. I mean, you actually play as Garrus Vakarian. On Palaven or something, hell I've got tons of ideas for how such a DLC would play out.



Don't forget, Han Garrell (I THINK) got Tali declared a member of the Normandy crew. So her ship is the Normandy not the Neema. She's confirmed to be returning to the main squadmates in ME3.

Garrus DLC would be awesome. I'd like to play him as his Archangel days or a WHAT IF he was a Spectre.



Bluth said:


> Tali has a large enough fanbase that she'll be a permanent member.  I would not be surprised though if you don't get her until you're about 25-35% of the way through the game.  I'm pretty sure you'll get her after resolving the Quarian-Geth problem.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess it'll be Ashley/Kaiden, Liara, Garrus, Tali, some sort of Prothean, Vega, and another DLC character.



The Prothans are extinct. That would make 0 sense. THere's a Collectors Edition ONLY character (which means it'll be a DLC later IMO) I'd like to see it as the one who died on Virmire or Wrex or Grunt. I want my Krogan squadmate.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say that I am disappointed that there doesn't seem to be a Krogan squadmate, at least yet.  I'm not someone who thought Wrex or Grunt were the best characters, but it will seem odd not to have a Krogan buddy along the way.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I have to say that I am disappointed that there doesn't seem to be a Krogan squadmate, at least yet.  I'm not someone who thought Wrex or Grunt were the best characters, but it will seem odd not to have a Krogan buddy along the way.



[YOUTUBE]DrPhPA0sRyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to play ME3 with Kinect.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm getting the 360 Kinect JUST for this game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

I almost wish I had a Kinect for this. It seems so damn responsive and it's impressive that they recorded all different kinds of accents and shit for accuracy. 

Also, Wrex will be in the game at the very least (Hudson announced this when he announced Tali as a permanent squad-mate), but he can't guarantee he'll be permanent. He flat out says every main character from the previous two games will be there:



> When Tom was out at BioWare’s Edmonton office last month, executive producer Casey Hudson confirmed that our favourite Quarian, Tali’Zorah vas Normandy, would return as a full-time squadmate. The obvious next question: would Wrex?
> 
> Casey Hudson: Wrex will be… basically everyone that’s a main character is in Mass Effect 3. Everyone – every single team character in the entire series – is in Mass Effect 3, but not necessarily as a squad member. So Wrex will be there but not necessarily as a full squad member.
> 
> The squadmates we can confirm are Garrus, Liara, Ashley or Kaiden, James Vega, and the one that we can mention that we haven’t mentioned before is Tali.



And again, Kim Hoy is credited for playing Kasumi Goto in her resume and her IMDB page. Same with Steve Blum credited as Grunt, and Steven Barr as Wrex. Hell, Jim Cummings is even credited as Wreav so even he'll be in the game (assuming Wrex died).

The thing about Mass Effect Wiki is it's nothing official. It's kept by FANS. It can be edited at will by anyone with an agenda.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

TALI WAS CONFIRMED FULL TIME SQUAD MATE? *WHAT ABOUT KAIDAN? *



I want the word fulltime to be next to his name!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Hard to be full time when you are dead half the time.  

Vega is the only full-time as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you not read the quote, TB? 

Casey Hudson confirms:
Liara
Garrus
Tali
Ashley/Kaidan
Vega

Tali was the one they were trying to keep "secret" and couldn't confirm earlier.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hard to be full time when you are dead half the time.
> 
> Vega is the only full-time as far as I am concerned.






Krory said:


> Did you not read the quote, TB?
> 
> Casey Hudson confirms:
> Liara
> ...


I DID!  The quote didn't say fulltime squadmate for anyone but Ms. Tali.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Judging from the context, when Casey Hudson is saying "squad member" there, he means full-time.  Why he was saying he can't guarantee Wrex as a "squad member" (even though we've already seen screenshots with him with the group). So clearly squad member = full time.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrex not a fulltime squad mate... why Bioware why. 


I mean I already knew he wasn't going to be.. but WHY. I miss my_ (ONLY friend who cared I was alive) _ friend.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrex is too busy leading his people


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 23, 2012)

Jesus Christ, Talis been confirmed for like six months.

Wrex is trying to repopulate and strengthen the Krogan by concentrating on breeding for atleast ONE generation.

The only character I want to play as/with again are...

Ashley/Kaiden, Liara (love Singularity), Garrus (bad as), Tali (so cute), Jack (psycho), Grunt (viciousness), Wrex (Dry humor), Legion (For I am Sheppard Commander), Zaeed (awesomenes), Kasumi (same as Zaeed & Tali) and Anderson.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrex can repopulate his clan with Shepard.  

Oh and I've read some pleasant news today.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Wrex can repopulate his clan with Shepard.
> 
> Oh and I've read some pleasant news today.



[YOUTUBE]GWo-xJIg1Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

I heard pleasant news today, as well.

Apparently saying "boomstick" is a shortcut to equipping the shotgun.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 23, 2012)

Boomstick. If Mass Effect 3 is using a word from Bruce Campbell for a shotgun, shit is going to get real .


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

So happy I bought Kinect now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I heard pleasant news today, as well.
> 
> Apparently saying "boomstick" is a shortcut to equipping the shotgun.



[YOUTUBE]pFriRcIwqNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Well it's not the first Evil Dead reference.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]pFriRcIwqNU[/YOUTUBE]



This movie scared the shit out of me when I was a kid. Many... many sleepless nights.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

You know how Freddie Prinze Jr. called the squadmates "henchmen?" Maybe he played Renegade.  

My first playthrough in ME2 (well new playthrough) and in Mordin's initial mission (to acquire him, to get him to join), when you find his student or employee or whatever he's supposed to be, the right-side renegade option is to "[Signal Henchmen]" to attack the Batarians.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Even in Gibbed's save editor the flags for team members is 'henchmen'.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know how Freddie Prinze Jr. called the squadmates "henchmen?" Maybe he played Renegade.
> 
> My first playthrough in ME2 (well new playthrough) and in Mordin's initial mission (to acquire him, to get him to join), when you find his student or employee or whatever he's supposed to be, the right-side renegade option is to "[Signal Henchmen]" to attack the Batarians.



That's some fine policework. Good job detective.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh god, what has Microsoft done? Kinect will be the end of all videogame nerds. They will never leave the house ever again.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Oh god, what has Microsoft done? Kinect will be the end of all videogame nerds. They will never leave the house ever again.



But... that guy doesn't have a Kinect!


----------



## Muah (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't believe it. I just...


----------



## Corran (Jan 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Wrex is too busy leading his people



Wrex is too busy being dead in one of my playthroughs


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

You know, my other playthroughs I didn't talk to Joker as much as I am now. I'm glad I finally did. 

"I never figured the coming overlords would be so annoying. I'm just, I'm done."

i c wut he did thar.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 23, 2012)

Joker convos are hilarious.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Oh god, what has Microsoft done? Kinect will be the end of all videogame nerds. They will never leave the house ever again.


 





Miss Goobette said:


> Joker convos are hilarious.


I love being mean to him. He just doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

"I won't say anything about Jack. I'm not stupid."


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 24, 2012)

You've only just found out about those?! 

...

The one about Garrus is my favorite.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 24, 2012)

SPOILER FREE [no spoiler] CRITICISM OF THE GAMEINFORMER SPOILERS: 

First thing I noticed:
In six hours you got that far?

*Six hours into ME2 I accomplished:*
Bumping into the Normandy floating Normandy chairs 
Upset seeing that those chairs are empty T_T
Redesigning my character 
Scouring the facility for every credit I could
Shitting my pants that I'd have to fight that mechanical monstrosity as a level 4/5 character
Noting that i didnt get xp for every bot i killed while not using biotics 
Jaw dropping as Miranda just iced my squadmate D:
Escaping the facility 
Chatting with TIM, Miranda and Jacob
Searching the initial landing area of Freedom's progress for credits and clues
and saving and failing the new hacking thing a couple times
Getting my ass handed to me by the little flying bots
and then get pwned by the YMIR while i tried to hack a safe and it launched a missile at me because 
HACKING DID NOT PAUSE THE  GAME LIKE IT USED TO DO
Then scouring the yard for loot and upgrades 
And oh yeah
Paragon Interrupting 

that was my first 6 hours of ME2 for the first time


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> You've only just found out about those?!
> 
> ...
> 
> The one about Garrus is my favorite.


[YOUTUBE]214TlZlC5eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2012)

.. he said scene*s*.....


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

Just laying there.

Waiting for Vanderloo to crawl on top of him.

I forgot how much, how often, ME2 tugs at my heartstrings. About halfway through my main playthrough with Ashley alive.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> About halfway through my main playthrough with Ashley alive.





> my main playthrough with Ashley alive





> with Ashley alive





> Ashley alive





> alive


You are now entering the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2012)

>Mfw taking out loans.


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm splitting it up, getting all of my playthroughs prepared. My main character I'm doing two games of - one with Ashley alive, one with Kaidan alive.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought you hated Ashley?


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwjW0Y8h0Xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

Circe said:


> I thought you hated Ashley?



I do. Her re-appearance in ME2 reminded me of that. "HURR DURR, I STILL DON'T LIKE ALIENS (even though I fixed that in ME1) BUT YOU'RE GOING TOO FAR WITH CERBERUS!"

But I explained it in an earlier post. ME isn't just a game, but a story. I want to see how the story plays out with both her and Kaidan. Maybe she'll die a more painful death in ME3. Maybe she'll actually get BETTER for once. Maybe she'll be turned into a Husk and I get the satisfaction of killing her myself. Maybe she apologizes for being such a damn asshat all the time and find better literature.

Not quite holding my breath on any of that but I'm not going to let my hate cheat me out of an experience (and I'd love to see someone in-game tell Ashley to STFU). Who knows what the game will bring, and I want to be ready for that.

And if she's a bi-option like she was meant to be, lesbianism may give her a few cool points.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 24, 2012)

lesbianism always gives extra cool points

COME ON MIRANDA


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

Or preferably Jack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not quite holding my breath on any of that but I'm not going to let my hate cheat me out of an experience (*and I'd love to see someone in-game tell Ashley to STFU*). Who knows what the game will bring, and I want to be ready for that.
> 
> And if she's a bi-option like she was meant to be, lesbianism may give her a few cool points.



The spike would be going up her before husk form.
I expect jack would tell her to shut up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

That was my hope, UR. Jack being "Suck my taint."

Or Garrus just being like, "You know what, Williams? Go get raped by an Elcor."


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> That was my hope, UR. Jack being "Suck my taint."
> 
> Or Garrus just being like, "You know what, Williams? Go get raped by an Elcor."



With barely contained animal lust: Would you like to reenact Elcor loving scene 2, Williams?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 25, 2012)

Wouldn't re-enacting xenophile porn be more Joker's speed?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't feel like playing through ME1 again... but the male I have that has no romances never gave Tali the geth data. wut duz i do? 

Also I need someone to play through a Kaidan romance for me.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't feel like playing through ME1 again... but the male I have that has no romances never gave Tali the geth data. wut duz i do?
> 
> Also I need someone to play through a Kaidan romance for me.


 
Well, I' am currently playing a Renegade femShep Kaidan Romance who gave Tali the data; if you can handle the fact that I pretty much intend to be as kill-everything as possible I can send you the save when I'm done.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 26, 2012)

So I'm playing Insanity in Mass Effect 2. Actually enjoyable. Just a few missions i had difficulty with.

Horizon, Collectors Base, Dossier: Justicar, Dossier: Recruit Tali, and Miranda's Loyalty are the ones that stand out in my mind. Jack's was cake, Kasumi's was SOOO much easier later than earlier, Zaeed's wasn't bad at all, just a little tricky when you're in the area with the Security Mech Behemoth. Garrus's should be hard with TWO of them at the end. Jacob should be easy. Mordin's already cake, how can I get harder?

Grunt should suck because of the Thresher Maw, I plan to kill that damn thing and carry this file over. On my Normal/Veteran run throughs, it's dead, I gotta keep up the tradition. Samara was always cake, Thane's too, Tali might be hard but I haven't had difficulty with Geth that aren't Collosal. Legion's should suck ass. 

So I decided to change my power from Shredder Ammo to Armor Piercing, TOTALLY EASIER. I tear through Shields, Armor and Health SOO much easier. I should probably repec it so I can give it to my squad and have everyone use it, but I'll just do that with Garrus since he's always in my crew.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 26, 2012)

What class are you using? I'll assume Vanguard.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2012)

I have yet to see anyone prosecute Insanity with any class other than Vanguard or Sentinel. Soldier should be doable. Adept and Engineer should suck (but I can't say)


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm doing a run down as the Infiltrator. Got Armor Piercing, Operative (Agent), Tatical Cloak (Assassination Cloak), Incinerate (Heavy Incinerate) and I'll put the rest in Cryo Rounds, and starting using Miranda & Grunt since I forgot that Warp OWNS Armor & Barriers. Cryo Roudns to freeze, then Miranda use SLam and BAM! Instant K.O.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm doing a run down as the Infiltrator. Got Armor Piercing, Operative (Agent), Tatical Cloak (Assassination Cloak), Incinerate (Heavy Incinerate) and I'll put the rest in Cryo Rounds, and starting using Miranda & Grunt since I forgot that Warp OWNS Armor & Barriers. Cryo Roudns to freeze, then Miranda use SLam and BAM! Instant K.O.



I've never been good with Infiltrator since I'm crap at aiming with the Incisor/Widow, and I prefer getting up close and personal anyway. I still have an Infiltrator Shep I started stuck on Horizon since August last year.

Anyway, let's talk details. What's the first Shepard you're going to import into ME3 like?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 26, 2012)

@cromer on insanity:

soldier with hardened ad rush the health reduction or damage rather makes it easy 

adept needs
NEEDS NEEDS NEEDS
shield drain

warp = armor health barrier
shield drain = shield and barrier boost

unstable warp combo = broken
pull warp = instant kill the enmy and everyone near him by knocking off the platforms or off the edges


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Insanity is a cakewalk with Assassination Cloak Infiltrator.

As I mentioned earlier, my main (the first one I'll upload into ME3) is a female, Anya Shepard. Sole survivor colonist. Almost completely Paragon. Only slight Renegade things would be like choosing to help Helena Blake in ME1... only to turn around and run her out of town.  Only two renegade interrupts were shooting one of Hock's statues, and headbutting Uvenk.

She's been an Infiltrator both playthroughs. I have one save where she saved Kaidan, one where she saved Ashley. In both, she's romanced Liara and although I only went through the ME2 playthrough with one side, the other side will be identical. She remains faithful to Liara, has everyone loyal, everyone survives. Destroys the Collector base. Helps Liara with the Shadow Broker. Tries to warn the Batarians in Arrival. Kept Tali out exile (without revealing the info about her father), rewrote the heretic Geth, had Garrus spare Sidonis, sent David Archer to Grissom Academy... you get the idea. I was the nice person for the most part to everyone.

My only male-Shep save I have right now is Isaac Shepard, a spacer sole survivor soldier who romanced Ashley but I don't remember the save at all.  I might do a Shepard based on Damon Baird from Gears of War - Damon Shepard. Make him sort of an asshole, but a lovable asshole.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 26, 2012)

I always went for Earthborn. Seemed kinda appealing-streetkid works her way to becoming a galactic savior. It'll also present a more personal stake in the third game.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Spaceborn for life. 

In space no one can hear you scream.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I always went for Earthborn. Seemed kinda appealing-streetkid works her way to becoming a galactic savior. It'll also present a more personal stake in the third game.



The latter seems most appealing to me about the Earthborn scene.

I enjoyed the Spacer story because it was the only Shep (that we know of) with living family, so I had the hope of her making an appearance in ME3.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 26, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I have yet to see anyone prosecute Insanity with any class other than Vanguard or Sentinel. Soldier should be doable. Adept and Engineer should suck (but I can't say)


I haven't used Vanguard yet. I have only used Adept so far. When I play ME2 again I want to try Vanguard and Soldier. Maybe Sentinel.



Sedaiv said:


> I'm doing a run down as the Infiltrator. Got Armor Piercing, Operative (Agent), Tatical Cloak (Assassination Cloak), Incinerate (Heavy Incinerate) and I'll put the rest in Cryo Rounds, and starting using Miranda & Grunt since I forgot that Warp OWNS Armor & Barriers. Cryo Roudns to freeze, then Miranda use SLam and BAM! Instant K.O.


Ah I see. Miranda and Grunt are the team I always pick.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

I am going to love playing as EDI in ME3. 

I'm kind of interested in this game now if Bioware got the balls to do that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 26, 2012)

Cromer said:


> What's the first Shepard you're going to import into ME3 like?



Lets see:

A male Adept Shepard. I let Wrex live, chose Anderson as the leader, Kaidan is alive, rewrote the heretic geth, Saved the Genophage data for Mordin, Tali is not exiled from the fleet, Collector Base destroyed, and everyone survived the Suicide mission.

I need to replay my Infiltrator file. Ash is not alive on any of my files, so I should make her survive for this file.

I'm working on a Renegade Fem Sentinel Shepard right now.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

*Pre-Order the Mass Effect 3 Art Book and Get a DLC Gun*





> In addition to Mass Effect 3 action figures bringing bonus content to BioWare's next title, the Dark Horse-published Art of the Mass Effect 3 Universe book includes in-game bonuses. Readers will earn themselves a DLC code for The Collector Assault Rifle, which also came as a bonus in the Mass Effect 2 Collector's Edition.
> 
> You can only score this PC- and Xbox 360-exclusive weapon (and other unspecified content) by pre-ordering The Art of the Mass Effect Universe from Barnes & Noble before February 20. Early buyers will receive a redemption code via email for claiming on Social.BioWare.com/redeem. PS3 owners won't be able to take advantage of this offer.
> 
> Barnes & Noble have the hardcover 184-page book priced at just under USD $27 - down from the USD $39.99 list price. It features "concept art and commentary by BioWare on the games, characters, locations, vehicles, weapons, and more."





I swear EA is so shameless it's disgusting. 

I'll prolly still buy it tho.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought all the DLC weapons from ME2 carried over to ME3


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, they're supposed to, or last I heard.

The Collector Assault rifle looks like shit anyway.

I'm working through ME1 on my first alternate fShep, Alison Shepard - no romance in ME1. 

Then I am plotting my Damon Baird Shepard quite thoroughly.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

So, how far does everyone go with any sorts of "role-playing" with their Shepard character?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to know if anyone is going to go all the way and get a kinect for voice command integration for RP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, how far does everyone go with any sorts of "role-playing" with their Shepard character?



Besides being as much as an asshole the game lets me be?
Yea you know that computer I was supposed to disarm in ME1?
I kinda just left it there


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2012)

The World said:


> *Pre-Order the Mass Effect 3 Art Book and Get a DLC Gun*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh the collector rifle is shit, and looked fugly when not on the collector armor, which no one wore cause u couldn't take down the fucking helmet,and i get it from the carry over from last game




			
				Cromer said:
			
		

> What's the first Shepard you're going to import into ME3 like?


Male Shep

Masumoto "Mass" Shepard [its pun  ]

Space Born

War hero 

Soldier : Revanant, Viper, Hardened AD rush build

Paragon, with a Rengade Temper, (piss him off he pushes you out a window)

Romanced Liara the first game, Tali the second game, will jump at the chance take another alien cherry 

Killed the Reaper with a Pistol just cause i could


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Council aught to be a laugh in ME3.
[YOUTUBE]Z7Oc-pstqpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

What Council?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> What Council?



Exactly.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Shepard is still going to lose a lot of cred because of Cerberus in ME2.

I'm thinking of doing some minor writing involvement my main Shep. 

I'm getting so bored playing through ME1.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shepard is still going to lose a lot of cred because of Cerberus in ME2.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing some minor writing involvement my main Shep.
> 
> I'm getting so bored playing through ME1.



Only problem with games that are like that.
Thankfully I haven't started on that yet prob going to save at key points so it's less work.
Combined with this it should be less tedious for me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

me1 is kinda hard to playthrough after u play me2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> me1 is kinda hard to playthrough after u play me2



The same thing will happen with ME2 and 3 right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The same thing will happen with ME2 and 3 right?



maybe but i doubt nearly as much since it will be running on a  much closer engine.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd do the whole save-game modding thing but there's no guarantee it'll work with ME3, so...

It'd be so damn easy to just give up and keep Anya Shepard.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, how far does everyone go with any sorts of "role-playing" with their Shepard character?



I always like creating personalities, stories and motivations for my Shepards past what they give you in the games. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My main Shepard (female Infiltrator, Earthborn Ruthless) is a no-nonsense chick who likes (and needs) to get the job done, even if she has to step on a few toes along the way. She ran with the Tenth Street Reds, and even though she harbors distrust for all aliens, she takes whatever help she gets provided they prove themselves worthy. So when Finch tried to stick his nosy head in back into her life she left behind, he met the barrel end of her pistol. 

As far as the Council is concerned, she felt the current Council pussyfooted around the Saren issue (which she hates), so she decided to get rid of them, and have things done right with an all human council with Anderson leading them (fuck Udina, never willingly let him be leader). 

I think she kept Wrex alive (haven't played this file in forever, so my memory's fuzzy). Even though he was being an ignorant asshole, he was still pulling his weight on the team, and he finally came around to his senses. 

Ashley went bye bye and she romanced Kaidan.

ME2 route I'm going to replay and change some things. In the original run, she saved everyone, romanced Garrus (cheating on Kaidan), and preserved the collector base for TIM. 

Probably going to let mostly everyone die save a select few (and definitely let the Cerberus crew die, since this Shepard despises Cerberus), as well as destroy the Collector Base, because TIM can't be trusted, period.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel like writing down stuff along that lines, and her personal feelings on each crew-member and certain scenarios.  The game is good with decision-making but personality is pretty bland.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

^ only if you don't read between the lines


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

There's nothing between the lines to read of the inner self-reflection because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Man, Ashley is such a rude little bitch in the Mass Effect title scene. Shushing Garrus when he's trying to say something important.

What a whore.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> There's nothing between the lines to read of the inner self-reflection because it doesn't exist.



You just lack


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You just lack



Oh no, I fill in those gaps with my imagination.

But that's not "reading between the lines." That's... USING YOUR IMAGINATION. Or, put in game terms, ROLE-PLAYING.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2012)

RP, lol.


My first import isn't actually my main. I call this doozy of a save Hauka Shepard.

Colonist, Sole Survivor (man, life is tough for this sumbitch).
Adept.
Did not give Tali Data.
Did not recruit Garrus.
Killed Saleon.
Killed the biotic terrorists (let Burns die)
No romance.
Got Wrex's armor.
Saved Ashley.
Wrex survives.
'Ah yes, Reapers' will be heard.

*ME2*
Did not recruit Thane.
Grunt is still in his pod.
Destroyed the graybox.
Let Vido Santiago escape.
No romance...again.
Suicide mission survivors: Tali, Garrus, Zaeed, Kasumi, Jacob, Legion.



This is gonna suck, isn't it? On the other hand, I wonder what will happen in ME3 if I've got no previous romances.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2012)

My first shepard will be my Sarah Shepard 

COMPLETE PARAGON/COMPLETE ALL MISSIONS/COMPLETE LOYAL SQUAD FROM me1 and me2
lvl 60 in me 1 lvl 30 in me2
Spacer War Hero Soldier / Sentinel / Vanguard
--------------------- Liara / Chaste / Chaste


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2012)

OH FUCKING FUCK.


I had a virus that forced me to wipe my system, so I put my save games in a flash before doing the wipe.

Then my idiot cousin took the flash, and somehow or other wiped everything on it. 


ALL MY SAVES.

I'm contemplating how to get rid of the body right now.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2012)

^ That suck bro.

But in other news MP looks fun.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 27, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I've never been good with Infiltrator since I'm crap at aiming with the Incisor/Widow, and I prefer getting up close and personal anyway. I still have an Infiltrator Shep I started stuck on Horizon since August last year.
> 
> Anyway, let's talk details. What's the first Shepard you're going to import into ME3 like?



The Mantis, or whatever the first one is called, is WAY better than the rest. It does significantly more damage despite ONE shot capabilities and 10 max ammo.

My Sheppards are...

Male: Paragon, War Hero, Spacer (Save Rachni Queen, Save Council, Save Wrex, Gained ALL Loyalties, Saved Zaeed but let Vido go, Helped Liara, Save Geth, Save Samara, remanced Ashley & stayed Faithful)

Female: Paragon, War Hero, Colonist, (same as above only romanced Kaiden), have a second with her romancing Garrus, betraying Kaiden.

Female: Renegade, Earthborn, Sole Survivor (Save Queen, All Loyalties, Helped Zaeed kill Vido, Save Samara, Save Geth, Romanced Liara)

I'll post more later. Gotta get back to the salt mines of Moria.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2012)

New multiplayer video:


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

The Mantis is definitely not better than the Widow.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2012)

Incisor was boss for henchmen


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Except Legion of course. 

I only have a handful of side-quests to mop up with my second fShep, then finishing up the main quest and that'll be one more down.

Made my Damon Shepard but didn't do much with him yet, just got on to Eden Prime.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

> New multiplayer video:


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to get early access to ME3 MP.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> The Mantis is definitely not better than the Widow.



If you're Soldier or Infiltrator. As I'm both, I haven't noticed a difference, don't know if I'm scoring high torso/shoulders shots with the Widow, or if it sucks. I double checked the ME wiki and it says you're right. After I get Legion (I took Shotgun Training, which I screwed up, should have taken Assault Rifle as I don't get the Claymore) I'll research the Widow and see how well that works. Otherwise I'm still rockin...

Geth Shotgun (2nd Best Shotgun)
Phalanx Hand Cannon (Best Handgun)
Locus SMG (Best SMG)
Mantis (Best Sniper I have, don't got Widow unlocked yet)
Arc Projector (Best Heavy Weapon for Insanity, this fugger is spammable killing shields in one or two hits along with a good part of the armor)


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I want to get early access to ME3 MP.



Then get BF3. 

I so want to rock a Drell.


And of course I'm right about the Widow.

Guess it's about time to get back on my ME1 train and try to knock these out as quick as possible since this game is annoying me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

I prefer the Viper my self.

but i tend to use it like a battle rifle soooo...


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> If you're Soldier or Infiltrator. As I'm both, I haven't noticed a difference, don't know if I'm scoring high torso/shoulders shots with the Widow, or if it sucks. I double checked the ME wiki and it says you're right. After I get Legion (I took Shotgun Training, which I screwed up, should have taken Assault Rifle as I don't get the Claymore) I'll research the Widow and see how well that works. Otherwise I'm still rockin...
> 
> Geth Shotgun (2nd Best Shotgun)
> Phalanx Hand Cannon (Best Handgun)
> ...



avalanche is a better stripper
but i do love that
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZPPPPPPPPPPPTTTT
The Arc projector makes 
Plus it does hit multiple enmies and stun them 

FUCK
TERMINUS WEAPON TIME 
/blackhole


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2012)

Tuneup's File Recovery just saved my ass, some of my saves got back in usable form. My main female Sentinel is still toast though 

And I just got a look at the multiplayer trailer


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, the multiplayer looks pretty awesome.

Two more side missions left - Colony of the Dead and Bring Down the Sky.  Then I need to finish main quest (already got Liara, then did Noveria - everything else still needs to be done).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2012)

New ways to get early access to the beta will be announced February 7th I think.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2012)

THIS IS JSUT LIKE THE TIME I BOUGHT MASS EFFECT FOR 8O DOLLARS
AND IT WAS ONLY A DEMO


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

That's pretty ghey.

I would say I had almost forgotten how boring most of the missions were in ME1... but that'd be a lie.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

> RayleneRDeck Raylene Deck
> Just made a pink Krogan for #ME3 multiplayer. He embraces his sexuality.



I      lul'd.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's pretty ghey.
> 
> I would say I had almost forgotten how boring most of the missions were in ME1... but that'd be a lie.



you can say that again


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

I might abandon my Damon Baird Shepard in favor of an Isaac Clarke Shepard.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, this is downright hilarious. Easily one of the funniest things I've read. From Mass Effect Writer Patrick Weekes, I present, "So Your Friend is a Vanguard," a guide on how to handle Vanguards in your multiplayer team.



> *So Your Friend is a Vanguard
> Patrick Weekes*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

So for anyone here, will this actually be their first ME game, or do they know of anyone personally who this will be their first ME?

My brother is going to be playing this, and it'll be his first (he played ME for about half an hour but it was immediately after his divorce so wasn't "into" it).


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 28, 2012)

Even though vangaurd is my fav class
i lvoe this write up :33

Classy and poking fun at the headlong battleraged warrior


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I still can't get into the Vanguard class and I think it has a lot to do with how I think the shotguns just always seem like garbage. But that's just me.

I finished both sides of my Alison Shepard playthrough (Sentinel, no romance - did a Kaidan alive and Ashley alive).

I'm putting Damon Baird Shepard on hold and trying an Isaac Clarke Shepard. Going with Sole Survivor military history again but doing an Earthborn background because it's not one I've done yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

out side of the biotic charge Vangaurd dosen't have a whole lot going for it


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2012)

Earthborn/Sole Survivor was the very first Shepard I ever played...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 28, 2012)

You have problem with Spacers?!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 28, 2012)

I wouldn't celebrate about the Widow yet. I need to research it and report back.

I'd use the Avalance, but every time I freeze someone, I want to use Slam.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

I think my first shepard was sole survivor/colonist. I winded up deleting him though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2012)

First Shepard was a Spacer/War Hero, though I deleted him


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Spacer is boring so I have yet to pick one. Also, I don't like that Spacer Shepard has a living parent.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I like Spacer because I like a Shepard who has a mommy.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't want my Shepard to have parents. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

That's because you're a sadist.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Nu uh.... I have my reasons.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I know.

Sadism.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree, most of my playthroughs have a Spacer/War Hero mainly because I want to see more interaction between Shepard and Hannah.  Hopefully she'll have an appearance in the third game.  Maybe show up at Shepard's trial?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 28, 2012)

Being teh Paragond is just way better than the Renegade. Although not as funny.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> I know.
> 
> Sadism.


I feel it makes for a better background. Parents are overrated. 

My shepard doesn't show that he is upset that his parents are gone so how does that make me a sadist?


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't say him. I said YOU.

And honestly, orphaned characters are insanely more common than characters with parents still living. Hell, being an orphan is a staple in ninety-percent of RPGs.

But my main is a Colonist Sole Survivor. Anya Shepard. I imagine she'll be increasingly determined in ME3 since after Mindoir, the thresher maw attack on Akuze and losing Kaidan/Ashley on Virmire, she's rather fed-up with losing people.  Though thankfully she managed to have everyone survive on the suicide mission, so it was sort of revitalizing to actually _succeed_ for once.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> I didn't say him. I said YOU.
> 
> And honestly, orphaned characters are insanely more common than characters with parents still living. Hell, being an orphan is a staple in ninety-percent of RPGs.
> 
> But my main is a Colonist Sole Survivor. Anya Shepard. I imagine she'll be increasingly determined in ME3 since after Mindoir, the thresher maw attack on Akuze and losing Kaidan/Ashley on Virmire, she's rather fed-up with losing people.  Though thankfully she managed to have everyone survive on the suicide mission, so it was sort of revitalizing to actually _succeed_ for once.


I am aware that you called me a sadist and not my shepard...  

Calling me a sadist implies I am getting pleasure out of my shepard's pain....which I'm not since he is not exhibiting pain. That's what I was saying before.

I don't care which is more common. I just prefer the earth-born/colonist story over the spacer. The spacer is just bland to me.

Wait why did you write Kaiden/Ashley? It should always be Ashley. 

You have convinced me to do a sole survivor again. Originally I deleted all of them. Back to ME1.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I said nothing of Shepard's pain. That was an assumption.

And you said the parents scenario is overrated. I provided evidence that, clearly, it's not. 

And I wrote Ashley/Kaidan because I want to experience both portions of the game so I have a save of my main where in one, Ashley dies, and in the other, Kaidan does. I did the same with my ME1 no romance Alison Shepard. I'll probably do the same with my ME1 Isaac Shepard but not sure if I want a tertiary save of him romancing Ashley. 

I still need to do my Damon Baird Shepard, too.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> I said nothing of Shepard's pain. That was an assumption.
> 
> And you said the parents scenario is overrated. I provided evidence that, clearly, it's not.
> 
> ...


Then who's pain am I getting my "pleasure" from? 

Well I meant specifically for this game's scenario. I am lazy with what I write. I am quite sorry. 

Then you don't hate Ashley as much as you claim. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Shepard's parents, obviously. 

And I hate, but I don't grudge. I won't reject the fact that, hey, Ashley might be okay in ME3. And if not, maybe she can die in a more excruciating or painful way in ME3. Who knows? I don't know what the game will bring and I want to witness it. Afterall, it's an emotional story-driven game and hate is still an emotion.

Now Jacob on the otherhand...


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shepard's parents, obviously.
> 
> And I hate, but I don't grudge. I won't reject the fact that, hey, Ashley might be okay in ME3. And if not, maybe she can die in a more excruciating or painful way in ME3. Who knows? I don't know what the game will bring and I want to witness it. Afterall, it's an emotional story-driven game and hate is still an emotion.
> 
> Now Jacob on the otherhand...


Colonist Shepard's parents are dead. They no longer feel pain. Earthborn Shepard's parents are implied to not care. So who is suffering again? No one. 

Ah i see.  If there is an option for that to happen then I might keep Ashley.  Wouldn't that statement imply that you are a sadist?  I guess any emotional stuff in the game flew over my head since I haven't noticed any. 

Jacob.....


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I never claimed to not be a sadist. 

And oh, Jacob... if I were black, I'd be insulted that he's the only black squad-mate.

But at least there's Anderson. Anderson is a pimp.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2012)

Personally I like the idea of Shepard having parents, it makes him unique compared to most other main characters, plus it's sort of funny how Hannah talks to the big badass galaxy saving marine like he's still her little boy.  

I want to see them in a scene together, it would make for some good drama if Shepard's mom or dad is sent to fight the reapers with little hope of making it through alive, sort like Hawke's mom in DAII


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

That's what I'm hoping, that Shep's mommy makes an appearance in ME3. They could attempt to do what they did in DAII (only... you know... do it better) by trying to create/model the character so that it changes based upon your own appearance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> And oh, Jacob... if I were black, I'd be insulted that he's the only black squad-mate.
> 
> But at least there's Anderson. Anderson is a pimp.



I'm just glad we got a black squad mate [is black]


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> I never claimed to not be a sadist.
> 
> And oh, Jacob... if I were black, I'd be insulted that he's the only black squad-mate.
> 
> But at least there's Anderson. Anderson is a pimp.


Okay good. At least you admit it. :ho I seriously am not a sadist though. 

Truth! 



Bluth said:


> Personally I like the idea of Shepard having parents, it makes him unique compared to most other main characters, plus it's sort of funny how Hannah talks to the big badass galaxy saving marine like he's still her little boy.
> 
> I want to see them in a scene together, it would make for some good drama if Shepard's mom or dad is sent to fight the reapers with little hope of making it through alive, sort like Hawke's mom in DAII


If they did more with the parents I would understand you, but since they haven't done much with the parents I can't see it from your point of view. Unless of course you are just using your imagination to fill in the gaps. Then I can understand you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Imagination is like 80% of this game.

And even though I hate Ashley, the only character I'm embarrassed of is Jacob.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Imagination is like 80% of this game.
> 
> And even though I hate Ashley, the only character I'm embarrassed of is Jacob.


I know. 

Jacob's smile haunts my nightmares. D:


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> If they did more with the parents I would understand you, but since they haven't done much with the parents I can't see it from your point of view. Unless of course you are just using your imagination to fill in the gaps. Then I can understand you.



I may be doing that a bit, there is the one mission where you call your mom to talk about a former marine who served with Hannah, plus you get an email from her in the second game.  Personally I'm curious about his family.  I don't want it to dominate the game, but I think it would be interesting to either do a mission involving his parents, or have a couple interactions with them in order to fill in Shepard's feelings on what is going in the universe, make him a bit more human, sort of how Shepard opens up a bit when talking to Liara in the Shadow Broker DLC.

If they don't do anything with the spacer background I won't be upset at all though.

Also I don't think the stuff with Hawke's mom was that bad, I certainly felt something when she died, a lot of DAII story is about how despite having the best intentions bad things are sometimes out of control, then again I liked DAII so I'm in the minority on that.


Jacob was such a disappointment, such a wasted character, I don't think Jacob is in anyone's top 7 or so, he's just there, he doesn't really do anything, he just is around...doing pushups


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> I know.
> 
> Jacob's smile haunts my nightmares. D:



He's just so... dense...


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I may be doing that a bit, there is the one mission where you call your mom to talk about a former marine who served with Hannah, plus you get an email from her in the second game.  Personally I'm curious about his family.  *I don't want it to dominate the game, but I think it would be interesting to either do a mission involving his parents, or have a couple interactions with them in order to fill in Shepard's feelings on what is going in the universe, make him a bit more human, sort of how Shepard opens up a bit when talking to Liara in the Shadow Broker DLC.*
> 
> If they don't do anything with the spacer background I won't be upset at all though.
> 
> ...


If the bolded happened then I would in fact choose one spacer shepard. Unfortunately, I don't think they will. 

I never played DA so I wouldn't know.

Yeah, he is just an empty character. They could have done so much better with him.


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> He's just so... dense...


and creepy.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2012)

Jacob: the only thing interesting about him is when Kasumi wrote a haiku about him.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2012)

But the PRIIIIIIIIZZZEEEEEEE!


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Cromer said:


> But the PRIIIIIIIIZZZEEEEEEE!


 That always gets me.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2012)

I wanna try a Colonist War Hero for once, but I'm having trouble coming up with a proper background for her. (I like to RP properly, fill in the gaps)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2012)

colonist/sole survivor is probably the worst background for shepard's mental health


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> colonist/sole survivor is probably the worst background for shepard's mental health



Hey, fuck you. My Shepard is completely stable! Don't blame her mental health for loving the azure!


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> colonist/sole survivor is probably the worst background for shepard's mental health



Since my Earthborn Sole Survivor Sentinel main is gone with the winds () my new main is a Colonist/Sole Survivor Adept, romanced Kaidan and watched him die, then romanced Thane and watched him die too (along with Jack and Miranda, but I did the Miranda thing intentionally).


Jailin Shepard gonna take out her frustrations on some Reapers yo!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 28, 2012)

Jacob...

Ugh.

I actually wish that Wilson had been the one to leave with Shep and Miranda at the beginning of the game. He seemed much less bland than Jacob. That 'prize' scene is also one of the most embarrassing things I've seen in a game. I'm not a big fan of Tali either, but at least she seems like more of a distinctive character.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Jacob is the only character I would feel NOTHING about being killed. Ashley, I at least orgasm when she dies. The only reason I keep Jacob alive is I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> ... I'm not a big fan of Tali either...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

Poor jacob his only crime was being a mentally healthy individual


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe if his only qualifier wasn't daddy issues...

And considering he willingly joined Cerberus, I doubt mental stability.

His... you know... being completely and utterly boring scenario, though...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

His reasoning for Joining cerberus was better then any one else aside from Ken and gabby

he's only boring compared to the emotional wrecks that are the rest for your  henchmen.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 28, 2012)

Poor Jacob if only he wasn't so boring.
Its interesting though hes essentially the Ashley only a male but shes infinitely more fascinating then Jacob.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Poor Jacob if only he wasn't so boring.
> Its interesting though hes essentially the Ashley only a male but shes infinitely more fascinating then Jacob.



Not even, because at least Ashley complains about something more than once. Jacob is background noise. His ONLY purpose there is former arm-candy for Miranda.

He's right. Miranda DOES deserve a better man than him. He's like a cardboard cut-out.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Maybe if his only qualifier wasn't daddy issues...
> 
> And considering he willingly joined Cerberus, I doubt mental stability.
> 
> His... you know... being completely and utterly boring scenario, though...



His scenario with his father was actually fucked up. I'm not sure if Jacob kills him but I'm pretty sure he pusses out and I had to kill him.

Which makes Jacob a moron, and a PU-PU-PUSSEH


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Then his father would've been a more entertaining squaddie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

You are all terrible


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

No.

Jacob is terrible.

That's the point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

just trying to keep the black man down


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

No.

I'm just trying to keep Jacob down.

That's why the best man is a black man - Mothafuckin' Anderson.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 28, 2012)

*Also on Team Anderson*

I played ME2 first, so I didn't see much of his character...I only appreciated him after playing ME1. It'll be good to see him again in the new game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd like to get him on the team for more than the intro mission, but that'd probably be asking too much.

Maybe DLC? Plz, BioWarez?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 28, 2012)

Anderson.....Man Keith David should have been all over ME2 instead of just this one conversation you have with him.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 28, 2012)

A lotta people think Liar of the Shadow Broker is the best DLC. I can see why, but I much prefer Genesis. Never having to play ME1 again is priceless.


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2012)

Praetor said:


> A lotta people think Liar of the Shadow Broker is the best DLC. I can see why, but I much prefer Genesis. Never having to play ME1 again is priceless.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

The problem is Genesis doesn't have enough decisions for me. It's so damn minimal and it would bug the Hell out of me. I would love it if it provided more because these runs of ME1 are just getting TEDIOUS. And I feel like I'm so far from finished.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'd have preferred a straight save file editor.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Eh. You can still do it on the PC and 360.

There's just no guarantee it'll work in the 360 for uploading into ME3.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2012)

It always pissed me off that even with Genesis all of the minor characters that could have died in ME1 did.  If you had a choice of killing some merc, politician, or random person it always made you choose killing the person.  I'll never understand why the renegade path is the one that is set for the default Shepard.  

Seems like you should have a choice between an all paragon or an all renegade Shepard when starting a new game through Genesis.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2012)

best shepard ever?
Earthborn ruthless that loves ashley and Cerberus and gets all non human characters killed


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2012)

I made Jacob's dad kill himself
IT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> A lotta people think Liar of the Shadow Broker is the best DLC. I can see why, but I much prefer Genesis. Never having to play ME1 again is priceless.





> *but I much prefer Genesis.*





> *Genesis.*




Bad form son


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Bad form son



I'm Commander Shepard, and I approve this message.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

He was absolutely right.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 29, 2012)

If only Genesis had offered more flexibility, it would have actually been awesome. As it is, I removed it pretty quickly.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Still almost a better alternative.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Genesis is better then nothing. I had to trade in ME1 for ME2 and in a string of unlucky circumstances ended up losing my ME1 saves.
Better then nothing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm with Krory. If Genesis offered more choices, I would have switched from ME1 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how accurate these are but IGN's wiki for Mass Effect 3 has listed the classes, some new abilities, and the races that can play them. Considering this is IGN, though... anyways... Even if these abilities are true, I'm not convinced they're all of them since some classes have like eight, while others only four, so clearly they aren't finished. But I'm sure most of this could probably be confirmed through the various gameplay videos.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*VANGUARD*
Powers:
Biotic Charge
Shockwave
Nova
Pull
Cluster Grenade
Lift Grenade
Stasis

Characters:
Human (Male)
Human (Female)
Drell
Asari


*SOLDIER*
Powers:
Adrenaline Rush
Concussive Shot
Frag Grenade
Inferno Grenade
Fortification
Carnage

Characters:
Human (Male)
Human (Female)
Krogan
Turian


*ADEPT*
Powers:
Warp
Singularity
Shockwave
Pull
Throw

Characters:
Human (Male)
Human (Female)
Asari
Drell


*INFILTRATOR*
Powers:
Sticky Grenade
Tactical Cloak
Cryo Blast
Energy Drain
Proximity Mine

Characters:
Human (Male)
Human (Female)
Salarian
Quarian


*SENTINEL*
Powers:
Throw
Warp
Tech Armor
Overload

Characters:
Human (Male)
Human (Female)
Turian
Krogan


*ENGINEER*
Powers:
Incinerate
Overload
Combat Drone
Cryo Blast
Sentry Turrent

Characters:
Human (Male)
Human (Female)
Quarian
Salarian




Remember, all. Grain of salt.  I think I'll do some research and see what I can confirm.

So what race is everyone most looking forward to play in multiplayer? Of the confirmed ones, naturally... human, asari, turian, quarian, salarian, krogan, and drell.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, even with just a little research I see that the Lift Grenade is actually a Sentinel ability.  Not sure if it's one for Vanguard as well, but Manveer Heir stated it was a Sentinel power at least. And Adepts get a Biotic Grenade.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Genesis is sorta purposely "imperfect", because they wanted to "reward" people who played ME1 all the way through. Or maybe not, since it was originally for PS3 if I remember right. I 'unno. If I did another ME1 run it would be a minimalist run to get through as fast as possible anyways, so Genesis suits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

Cromer said:


> If only Genesis had offered more flexibility, it would have actually been awesome. As it is, I removed it pretty quickly.



It would still have: Shitty Art, Shitty Script, Shitty voice acting from Meer and Hale


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It would still have: Shitty Art, Shitty Script, Shitty voice acting from Meer and Hale



And still better than spending 10 hours each time you want a new ME2 character.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It would still have: Shitty Art, Shitty Script, Shitty voice acting from Meer and Hale


Wrex was looking fly.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed, grain of salt. But I better be able to play a Krogan, use the racial charge and hear me scream "I AM KROGAN!" as I boot/charge some sucka off a balcony.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Well we know for a fact Krogan is in it and I saw a Krogan charging in the video so it's either a Krogan charge or just the regular storm ability, since we saw a Krogan tearing through a cryogenic-frozen enemy.

Again, confirmed races are human, drell, asari, salarian, turian, quarian, and krogan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> And still better than spending 10 hours each time you want a new ME2 character.



i humbly disagree 

Mass effect is still a good game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

It's like going through Dragon Age II for the sixtieth time.

"Oh hey, it's this warehouse again.

The same warehouse in every other part of the game."

Though the hacking glitch is still humorous. And it's funny when the squad-mates go untextured.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i humbly disagree
> 
> Mass effect is still a good game.


Let's just say it's an excellent option if you don't share that opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's like going through Dragon Age II for the sixtieth time.
> 
> "Oh hey, it's this warehouse again.
> 
> The same warehouse in every other part of the game."



with games like mass effect, DA2 and Skyrim i start to not even notice after the initial pangs of annoyance wear off


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

It's less annoyance, more boredom.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I've been watching (and rewatching and re-reading) interviews and analysis of the demo and such... and apparently, people from BioWare will _not_ say if Wrex is a full-time squadmate or not (Casey Hudson in an interview, when he announced Tali, was sort of wishy-washy about the answer)... so there still might be hope.  It would be perfect if Wrex is since that would mean your permanent squadmates would be your squad from ME1 (minus one, obviously) and then Vega.

Thanks to IGN's incompetence, though, I'm trying to compile a list of what is known about the classes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

You know, after looking into it a bit, I'm beginning to think the Infiltrator is being greatly undermined in favor of all the other classes. Adept gets Biotic Grenades, Sentinel gets awesome Lift Grenades, Engineer has a fucking Sentry Turret now, Frags for Soldier and Nova looks pretty badass.

I hope Infiltrators aren't stuck with a crappy proximity mine.  Or else my main Shep will be changing to a Sentinel or something.

Though that spike shotgun seems fucking badass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

^ in all fairness Infiltrator's can go invisible, so it dose balance out

it's soldiers who get screwed


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Adrenaline Rush is an excellent power and frag grenades are, statistically, infinitely more useful than a proximity mine in combat. Not to mention Soldiers get an access to all five weapons immediately compared to the Infiltrator's (presumably) three. Not to mention the omniblade is looking much more badass than what is believed to be Infiltrator's current melee. I have to say Infiltrator's melee looks the lamest so far.

Though the Adept lucked out because that Biotic Grenade is fucking badass.

But as it is, I'd be more inclined to play a Soldier than an Infiltrator right now.

Though what I'm leaning towards most is Engineer. Combat Drone AND Sentry Turret? So sexy.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to be a Krogan Sentinel .

Bitches be runnin' at the site of me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Drell Vanguard FTW.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2012)

Infiltrator needs to have incenerate, it's the only thing that the Infiltrator has against armor.  Some of the new grenades sound cool, but my understanding is that Bioware had some pretty cool ideas that had to scrap, such as overpower for the adepts and some sort of similar power for the sentinels.  The new grenades might be alright, but I would rather have some sort of badass overpower type thing for the adepts instead of a grenade, a grenade doesn't seem to fit many expect possibly the Soldier and the Vanguard.  

I also heard the Nova power might be scraped as well due to it not working the way they wanted it too, instead there will be a grenade power for the Vanguard.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

The Biotic Grenade actually looks pretty awesome. Probably the coolest grenade that we know if. And hell, Adepts were using grenades in ME1 - and could use them in ME2 as well. 

Though Sentinel's Amplification ability would've been cool, sounded pretty epic. A shame they had to scrap it, but Lift Grenade looks interesting as well.

Guess we'll find out soon enough - in two and a half weeks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not to mention Soldiers get an access to all five weapons immediately compared to the Infiltrator's (presumably) three.


that and ADrush are the only cool things and thats broing comparitvly



> Not to mention the omniblade is looking much more badass than what is believed to be Infiltrator's current melee. I have to say Infiltrator's melee looks the lamest so far.


well it makes sense that the sniper class would have weakest melee



Ill probably be a quarrian infiltrator or krogan soldier


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not about the weakness. It's about it looking like shit.

It's versatility will be what matters, though.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 29, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Agreed, grain of salt. But I better be able to play a Krogan, use the racial charge and hear me scream "I AM KROGAN!" as I boot/charge some sucka off a balcony.


I want this except I want to do it to a robot twice my size and ram them off a ledge.

I probably won't get this in-game, but a guy can dream, right?


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I forgot how awesome that weapon bench function in ME3 looks.  So sexy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm probably gonna be a Drell Adept online. 

And I totally forgot about the weapon customization thing .


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Being a man of aesthetics, I love how changing the customization of the weapon will also change the appearance. It makes me jizz just a teensy bit in my shorts.

It also sounds like there's definitive plans for future multiplayer "kits" as they're called - Casey Hudson brought this up when someone asked about the possibility of a Geth character in multiplayer.

Geth or Volus, and I'm so sold.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Playing as a Geth? Fuck everything else, I wanna play as a robot. I would be willing to pay $15 for DLC like that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Playing as a Geth? Fuck everything else, I wanna play as a robot. I would be willing to pay $15 for DLC like that.



Oh god don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like they already do.

I'm calling Geth, Volus, Elcor, and Hanar as DLC.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 29, 2012)

I want some Prothean/Collector peeps to play with


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have full power lists for Adept, Vanguard or Infiltrator yet but so far Engineer and Sentinel seem hard to top.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 29, 2012)

Krogan Sentinel sounds like the ultimate tank. 

But a Quarian Infiltrator


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

It'd be nice if every race could be every class, but I'm not sure.  Turian Infiltrator, to rock like Garrus.

Or a Drell Infiltrator would be ossum.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2012)

Umm krory
I think the whole part of proxy mines is to camp in a spot
While infiltrator can cloak and get a different vantage point
it's a very call of duty claymore sniping thing :/

throw the proxy mine at a piece of cover 15 feet in front of you
then as an enemy chases you or squad...
cloak
or watch him go boom


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I won't be playing an Infi in this it seems, then, if that's true. Sentinel and Adept seem so much more awesome.

And with the new shottie, Vanguard would be tempting (even though anyone can use a shottie).

They can't even give Infi's a cool heavy melee.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Or Engy. Engy seems so awesome now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KORlk1UNVeI[/YOUTUBE] 


Krory said:


> Or Engy. Engy seems so awesome now.



[YOUTUBE]H6OtFKNDPUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2012)

Infiltrator's mine will prolly have  bigger boom if it's stationary
frag bio and etc nades and be throws further distances
think of proxy mine like a heep of c4

give you 1000 credits if you can headshot an enemy that has been air born by the c4 proxy mine :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing is more fun then headshotting an enemy with a Widow after they've been Pulled or in Singularity. Or the rare case I get it after a Shockwave. I hope more combos like that are achievements. I already know one is head-shotting a Cerberus enemy through the slot in their shields.

It's sad to think my preferred class from ME2 is one of my least-preferred right now.  If only they had a bad-ass Heavy Melee like everyone else.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, I won't be playing an Infi in this it seems, then, if that's true. Sentinel and Adept seem so much more awesome.
> 
> And with the new shottie, Vanguard would be tempting (even though anyone can use a shottie).
> 
> They can't even give Infi's a cool heavy melee.



Generally, if a sniper finds him self in a position he has to melee some thing it means he is failing at his job


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Though an Infiltrator isn't just a "sniper."

It's that: an Infiltrator.

Technically now EVERY class can be a Sniper class.

I could be like Thane now and be a Sniper Adept/Vanguard.


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2012)

kory u could always try kasumi style infiltrator, cloak, get in close and melee them


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

I would, but the Infi melee sucks it seems.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2012)

So my brother comes and tells me the DLC for Mass effect 2 isnt working on his gammertag, i delete and redownload it, and while i can still use it, his account says its corrupted and wont load his games, this problem is present on Dragon Age 2 as well.

WTF is going on?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to agree with Krory, Infiltrator seems to be not as much fun as in the past.  A lot of the classes that were the least used, seem to have gotten the biggest upgrades, which is good in a lot of ways.  Right now I think the adept, sentinel, and engineer seem the most interesting, sentry gun that fires missiles? yes please


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So my brother comes and tells me the DLC for Mass effect 2 isnt working on his gammertag, i delete and redownload it, and while i can still use it, his account says its corrupted and wont load his games, this problem is present on Dragon Age 2 as well.
> 
> WTF is going on?



As far as I know, it's always been like that. One thing that stopped my brother from playing ME2.

And, again, Sentinel has the sexiest heavy melee.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2012)

unless the infiltrator melee comes with a ZZZZZZZPPPPPTTTTTTT
reminiscent of the Arc Projector
or stun or shield rapeage then it will be :/

also vangaurd grenade is the vangaurd?
CHARGE WASNT ENOUGH VANGUARDS?! 
YOU ARE NOW YOUR OWN BIOTIC GRENADE


----------



## Cromer (Jan 30, 2012)

There's gonna be a hell of a lot of Asari Vanguards online


Me, I'mma be a Drell Vanguard/Adept (not sure yet)


----------



## Cromer (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we'll find that Engineers are uncommonly broken in multiplayer.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2012)

good thing they are on our side


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, update on my Insanity Infiltrator Run Down. I'm actually having more fun that I thought on Insanity by recruiting Grunt and Zaeed first. Kasumi's Flashbangs are only good on Normal mode, useless on Insanity. Warp is pretty freaking sweet. I changed to Squad Armor Piercing and the battle are even shorter, and I actually have more than 5 med kits for once. 

Thane gets killed non-stop, he's kinda useless. Kasumi puts herself in danger WAY too much. Taking the head of YMIR will cause a nuclear explosion. If you don't have enough Paragon/Renegade points and have to use the netural responses to Morinth, you'll AUTOMATICALLY choose to kill her and side with Samara. I initally thought it was Morinth mind controlling me, but she seems the same not an Ardat-Yakshi. 

I hate Varren almost as much as I hate the big Collector that uses a Shockwave gun (don't remember the name). I hate anyone with Barriers as it's harder to tear those down with Armor Piercing Locus or Armor Piercing Mantis. Incinerate is still hax burning a bare minimum of 50% armor in one cast. Vorcha die in one headshot with Armor Piercing Assassin's Cloak Assassin Infiltrator. Krogan are real touch son bitches, both as squad mate and enemies.

The Thresher Maw was EASIER on Insanity than Normal, which is very sad. The hardest Loyalty to gain was Miranda's. The fight at the end has you at a REAL disadvantage, took me four attempts to pass. The YMIR's are still cake in Insanity mode once you've got upgrades. Hocks Airship battle can glitch leaving you in combat but NOONE around. The Arc Projector is probably the best Heavy Weapon as it tears through Barriers, Shields, Armor, and Health like a hot knife through warm butter. Horizon was also the hardest mission so far, not looking forward to the Suicide Mission. The Collectors Base was easier.

I should do my Soldier with Lift next. I didn't realize that Cryo Ammo + Slam = K.O. Should make the game easier. But I gotta check out different combinations of my soldiers abilities, besides spamming Adrenaline Rush. The only boss I'm NOT looking forward to is the Human Reaper Fight & the lead into. Atleast I got "Noone Left Behind" again, and on Insanity


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad I made Alison a Sentinel and Isaac as an Engy. 

I'm still torn on multiplayer, on what I want to be. Turian or Drell...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 30, 2012)

Krogan FTW. I don't remember or care what the Krogan can be, but it boils down to awesomeness. The 2nd Race I'd consider is Turian. I just think it's funny there's almost NO difference between a female Turian and a male Turian.

EDIT: Here's something I woner. Turian females DO NOT have breasts, yet they give living birth like any other mammal. How do Turian Children feed? Do Turians do like the avian species they're based on and regurgitate?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2012)

Quarian all the way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Only Krogan confirmed that I know of is Soldier, but they get Carnage I believe, so... yeah. Pretty much rape everything.

I'm sure Krogan could probably be Vanguard or the likes as well as they almost always seem to have Biotics.

EDIT: And Quarian would be fun, as well. Really, only one I probably won't do is a human.  Unless for some reason forced to.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 30, 2012)

Pulling a Drell primary. Probably a human female secondary, depending.


And I get the feeling that the Quarian will have fail levels of health.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Turians will be secondary tanks, probably.  Krogans being the first, obviously.

I see almost no point in playing a human. I really don't.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> Turians will be secondary tanks, probably.  Krogans being the first, obviously.
> 
> I see almost no point in playing a human. I really don't.



Turians as tanks? I can't see it 


And I don't see why I should dismiss playing as Human out of hand; I'm gonna be playing this game a LOOONG time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Because Shepard is a human. When there's all these aliens at your disposal, humans seem so... light.

And Turians are tough-skinned.  It's destiny.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

*OXM Takes Talks To Watamaniuk On How ME3 Has Changed From ME2, Including Story Mode, Action Mode, and Insanity Mode*

NOTE: OXM WILL BE DOING COVERAGE OF MASS EFFECT 3 ALL OF THIS WEEK.



> Mass Effect 3 could be the most forgiving Mass Effect yet. Recognising that a hefty a percentage of series fans aren't at fussed about combat, and that a similarly hefty percentage couldn't give a monkey's for the on-going narrative, BioWare has cooked up "Action" and "Story" modes that let you streamline one or the other aspect of the experience.
> 
> It's a more flexible and accommodating, gentler breed of action-RPG than you may be used to. But just because it's potentially the most forgiving Mass Effect, doesn't mean it's not also the most punishing. Penetrate past the fluffier title options and you'll encounter the grim, wrist-shattering majesty that is BioWare's revamped Insanity Mode. As part of issue 82's hands-on, we spoke to lead designer Preston Watamaniuk about how Mass Effect 3's tougher difficulties will squeeze your lemons till the pips squeak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2012)

ammo combos? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1JmVfz4s16U[/YOUTUBE]

Why is it not march yet....


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> ammo combos? Sounds delicious.



I know, right? Sounds so damn sexy.

EDIT: That was one of the sexiest trailers I'd ever seen.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Samara sucks? I mean she's obviously better than Jacob(not by much), but she and Jacob seem to be the the worst ME 2 characters.

So, when are these demos coming out for ME 3?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Samara is just kind of "there" but she is pretty entertaining to talk to on the Normandy.

The the single-player demo hits on February 14th. Regular people will get access to multi-player demo on February 17th.

Early Access users (who bought a new copy of Battlefield 3) will get access to the multiplayer on February 14th. On February 7th, they're going to do some kind of "contest" or sorts to give other people early access to multi-player.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2012)

So getting all the achievements in both games and pre-ordering the Collector's Edition doesn't get me early access...why BioWare, why?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Because, sadly, it's not up to them.

I want my tattoos to get me early access.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I got wood from that trailer. Here's other trailers


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I gotta say, I can't imagine them completely nipping out all of the ME2 romances.

If anything, they might be fleeting like the Liara romance in Shadow Broker.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 31, 2012)

There is no way they are cutting the Tali romance, especially considering she's one of the permanent squad members, I can understand some of the romances involving the ME2 characters, but there would be a TON of fan rage if they cut the Tali/Garrus romances considering their status in ME3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Z7Oc-pstqpc[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]vl8OZxgTiFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I will hold off on saving the galaxy just long enough for a certain Turian to be annihilated first.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> I will hold off on saving the galaxy just long enough for a certain Turian to be annihilated first.



He has already dismissed that claim.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2012)

Dismissed it...*explosively*


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2012)

CAN U IMAGINE WARP DISRUPTOR AMMO? 
JESUS CHRIST
i rape shields, armor, barriers and health

Everyone going on a  tear

OH GOD
Tungsten ammo + warp ammo while headshotting as a infiltrator...

If you ever used tungsten + widow + infiltrator in ME2... all the blood from those headshots
holly shit

PLUS Biotic and Tech combos?
Pull + overload? oooh man

i hope it an achievement to combo various biotic+ biotic / tech + tech / tech + biotic / ammo + tech/bio combos 

i wonder how cryo incendiary would work 
...
oh FUCK
You are frozen stiff on the outside while you are burning to CINDERS on the inside
DEAR GOD


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2012)

So close...so bloody close...


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2012)

eh 34 days


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2012)

One month...meh.


Heading back to school for my final spell, will occupy my time until ME3 comes out with QUANTUM PHYSICS!


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2012)

Biochemistry, anatomy, physiology on this end.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll play the ME3 demo when it comes out until March 6th.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

In other news...

FFFFFFFFFFFF... Jessica Chobot is doing a voice for Mass Effect 3!!! 

Here's a video of some of the voice-cast talking about their roles and some scenes from Mass Effect 3. Features Martin Sheen (Illusive Man), Freddie Prinze Jr. (James Vega), Seth Green (Joker), Tricia Helfer (EDI), Ali Hillis (Liara T'soni), Jessica Chobit (Diana Allers, an Alliance News Network reporter stationed on the Normandy), Keith David (David Anderson), Jennifer Hale (Jane Shepard).


----------



## Bluth (Jan 31, 2012)

We have a reporter stationed on the Normandy?  hmm, I wonder if you'll get the chance to shut down any media coverage about your actions.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Screw media coverage, I wonder if we'll get the option of a lapdance from her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> In other news...
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFF... Jessica Chobot is doing a voice for Mass Effect 3!!!
> 
> Here's a video of some of the voice-cast talking about their roles and some scenes from Mass Effect 3. Features Martin Sheen (Illusive Man), Freddie Prinze Jr. (James Vega), Seth Green (Joker), Tricia Helfer (EDI), Ali Hillis (Liara T'soni), Jessica Chobit (Diana Allers, an Alliance News Network reporter stationed on the Normandy), Keith David (David Anderson), Jennifer Hale (Jane Shepard).


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Because it was obviously modeled, eerily, after Jessica Chobot. Which is _awesome_.

She better be at least a Kelly-type romance option.

And nobody likes Meer.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> That is the Closet you will get to a Fem shep Trailer
> 
> 
> The Lack of Mark Meer (real Shepard)



Please....Jennifer Hale is the superior Shepard, always has been, Mark has improved, but Hale is still the best Shepard


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because it was obviously modeled, eerily, after Jessica Chobot. Which is _awesome_.


 fine why  couldn't they have gotten a non white actor then 




> And nobody likes Meer.


 not true, allot of people (me Included) Like Meer better the Hale, we just aren't as vocal cause we don't have any thing to bitch about


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> fine why  couldn't they have gotten a non white actor then



Whys it gatta be about colors with you humans.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

If I were a Meer fan, I'd have plenty to bitch about - such as his flat, stale delivery.

And they didn't even get an actor for Diana.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> If I were a Meer fan, I'd have plenty to bitch about - such as his flat, stale delivery.



I wouldn't expect a Hale Fan to understand subtlety and the merits of not overacting.

That's Right i Said it.




> Whys it gotta be about colors with you humans.


Be cause the Majority are Racist thats why 

even in the future its wall to wall honkeys


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

It's not "not overacting."

It's just "not acting." He's just reading.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Only reason to keep the council alive is to rub it in their face, I mean sure you can kill them by not saving them but it's not nearly as satisfying.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I save them because I fully intend to rape that Asari Councillor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not "not overacting."


 Hale overacts deal with it



> It's just "not acting." He's just reading.


Nope, he is acting like a solider, soldiers have a cap on their emotions, when the scene calls for some legitimate emotion he amps it up, but for most scenes Meer sounds like a solder, calm and in controlled

unlike hale who wouldn't know the meaning of a subtle performance if she got hit over the head with it, not every scene needs her to sound like she's pissed off or doesn't want to be there.

But we can go back and forth on this all day with out accomplishing any thing


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, especially with how bitter you clearly are at Meer's lack of performance.  It's okay, bro.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, especially with how bitter you clearly are at Meer's lack of performance.  It's okay, bro.



you're powers don't work on me krory


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

You just went off on an angsty tirade. I'd say it worked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> I save them because I fully intend to rape that Asari Councillor.



That's just a bonus,


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

you confuse me educating you  with ranting 

you have never seen me go off on a tirade.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Education requires factual information.

There was none. Just you stomping your feet like a little kid.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 31, 2012)

I was completely unimpressed with Meer when I first played ME. Most of the time he sounds far too flat. Subtlety is always important, but there's a difference between that and just coming across as wooden and blank. I've adjusted to him now, but I'm still not a fan of his performance. 

I haven't played the ME games as a female shep, so I haven't heard much from Hale in this series, but what I did hear (clips and the like) sounded much better than Meer's work. She actually puts emotion and personality into her dialogue, and makes the character feel more distinctive. I also remember her doing a good job in MGS, KOTOR and the _Cowboy Bebop_ movie. She seems like a genuinely talented voice actor.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2012)

Speaking of the Council's unrelenting idiocy:


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers from Deception!_ 



At the time of Mass Effect: Deception, David Anderson and Kahlee Sanders bring Paul Grayson's body with them to the Citadel to show to the Citadel Council as evidence of Reaper involvement in the attack on Grissom Academy. The Council remains unconvinced, however, and believes that as alien and disturbing as Grayson's mutations are, an organization like Cerberus could be just as capable of producing such technology. The fact that Grayson was once a member of Cerberus is further proof to the Council that only Cerberus was involved, not the Reapers. After learning of Anderson and Sanders' presentation, the Illusive Man orders Kai Leng to retrieve Grayson's body.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Speaking of the Council's unrelenting idiocy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers from Deception!_
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Education requires factual information.
> 
> There was none. Just you stomping your feet like a little kid.



I made a rational argument

you just trolled 

*shrugs*

@Dream Brother 

she looks good in clips, but she goes up to 10 in scenes that require a 5 on the emotion scale through out, she sounds forced and a pissed offed all the time, to the point its almost impossible to play her as any thing but a renegade, their is no gentleness or subtlety in her performance

in her loyalty mission with tali she sounds more annoyed with her then trying to comfort her, and her romance scenes with Jacob, and garrus sound like bad porno.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2012)

This is why I always give 'em the finger in the second game. Even when I'm paragon.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

There was nothing "rational" about the argument and I did no trolling. I just let you go on pouting. 

Jacob's romance scenes sound like a bad porno because of Jacob. Jacob always talks like he's in a bad porno.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Speaking of the Council's unrelenting idiocy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers from Deception!_
> ...



Did you already read Deception?  Didn't it come out today?


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2012)

That's quoted from ME wiki. I've never actually read any of Karpyshyn's novels, since they're not selling them in this fucking country.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> This is why I always give 'em the finger in the second game. Even when I'm paragon.



[YOUTUBE]0bbrQ5EkBz4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]is9JvxekeMo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T-o-eX7Zyw4[/YOUTUBE]
We get to punch her a third time right?
Wonder how it will effect the game if you punched her the two times you could.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> There was nothing "rational" about the argument and I did no trolling. I just let you go on pouting.


 nope. 




> Jacob's romance scenes sound like a bad porno because of Jacob. Jacob always talks like he's in a bad porno.


 Hale's delivery was just as bad as Jacob's , she didn't sound any better in Garrus's ether

no one likes a filthy liar krory


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2012)

Bioware must really want us to paint them for a Reaper teabagging.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Sixth new ME1 playthrough done.  Sheesh, this is so draining. I have at least one more I need to do (an fShep that romanced Kaidan). Maybe my Damon Baird Shepard, if I feel up to it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

My body isn't ready.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 31, 2012)

My man mutherfucking Keith David is back
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG9otVyV6GI[/YOUTUBE]
Sorry if this has been posted already but I need to emote


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I repeat:

Jessica Chobot. <3

Diana Allers better be a romance! Even if it's a Kelly-esque romance.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Also...



> therealcliffyb Cliff Bleszinski
> Hah, @Jessica_Chobot landed a spot in Mass Effect 3. Looks just like her *and* they gave her a super perky rack! @blairherter #Impressed





> @therealcliffyb Ha! That rack is nuthin'! Wait to you see the back!



I'm in love.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Jessica Chobot.



HURR DUUUR HOT GURRL GAMER.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

The Boss said:


> HURR DUUUR HOT GURRL GAMER.



DAMN STRAIGHT.

Though she needs a better man than Blair Herter.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

TBH the in game model looks like she got hit by a bus. 

Fuck it. WHY THE FUCK IS SHE LISTED AS AN ACTOR FOR THE GAME. I'm sorry, but playing games and licking controllers isn't part of it. Seeing her name on the list with real hard working actor rustles my jimmies.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Voice acting is still acting.  Everyone gets their start somewhere!

Not like a news correspondent playing a news correspondent is much of a stretch.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope we get to punch her face.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Reading about the new book getting trashed is so fun.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahaha Chobot's ingame model looks like Snooki 

dat soundtrack


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm disappointed by the change in Anderson. He looked so badass before.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2012)

Anderson is Anderson, no matter how the looks change he's still the best character in the entire damn trilogy


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

He needs his commando gear back.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate the cubert farnsworth look


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Reading about the new book getting trashed is so fun.



So I've heard.  I knew it wasn't gonna be good because Drew isn't writing it. I was planning to get it and read it for kicks but I'm not even gonna bother. Killing the lore, I cannot handle that shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

HE GAVE THE VOLUS ONLY PARTIAL FACE MASKS. IS HE TRYING TO KILL THEM?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

/OLDRYOMA

WTF. Haven't read that part. OMG. LOL 

That's hilarious!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> HE GAVE THE VOLUS ONLY PARTIAL FACE MASKS. IS HE TRYING TO KILL THEM?



Shame but I'll still buy it
EDIT : Reading through all the mistakes is pretty sad though


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Shame but I'll still buy it
> EDIT : Reading through all the mistakes is pretty sad though



Some of the errors is laughable. Holly shit. Who the fuck allowed this to be publish. Bioware obviously don't care about their own franchise to allow this shit to happen. Bioware is getting sloppy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Video game books are sloppy 99% of the time, it's no surprise.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2012)

The Eric Nylund books for Halo weren't half-bad.

But then, Halo didn't have much of a lore when he started out.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

The ME books 1-3 were stellar.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL at "Asari air kisses"
Its now impossible for me to not get this book


----------



## Fiona (Jan 31, 2012)

How could they allow that trash to be printed  



Asari air kisses


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2012)

Chobot's character looks like your typical meth head mother.

Bitch be ugly.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got finished looking at that error list.




Who the fuck wrote this shite?

EDIT: Fucking Dietz. I remember he wrote the single trashiest Halo novel ever. Turned me off the series for nigh on three years.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I find the first three ME books far from "stellar" but still better than Gaider's fanfiction.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

For the one person that cares (me): Diana Allers is a romance option (at least last Chobot was told), and possibly one for both male and female.

You will have the option of taking her aboard the Normandy with you and also kicking her off of the ship entirely, so a heavily optional character it sounds. Though it sounds they gave her very few story details (didn't even tell her how romance plays into taking her aboard the ship or kicking her off - typical BioWarez).


----------



## Fiona (Jan 31, 2012)

Im confused. 



If there are new romance options then whats with this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbpRrwOaLLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

That "no new romance options" thing was disputed long ago, especially since apparently James Vega is also a romance option I believe.

A lot of old info has changed (like James Vega having been James Sanders before and he looked COMPLETELY DIFFERENT - looked like fucking Raiden from Metal Gear in his cyberninja getup).

Mostly attributed to the same reasoning that Jessica Chobot doesn't even know the full status of her own character - BioWare gives people information but they aren't allowed to go public with it until it's "old" and no longer true - like the stuff about no new romances and James Sanders was at least a month old by the time they were published, and having been changed. It sounds like Jessica Chobot did voicing for her character months ago since she talked about having to "keep it secret for months" and is typical to what goes on.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 31, 2012)

I just wanna be able to have lesbian sex with the new hot ashley and Diana now dammit 



Dont you fuck me over Casey.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree.  I need lesbian relations with Diana Allers.

Also:


*Spoiler*: _Screenshots_ 











I noticed Shepard still has the type of scars from ME2. I wonder if it will use the same system.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn I completely forgot Ashley/Kaiden is coming out in this game.......or are they?


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

They should, since they were supposed to be in ME1 until Microsoft got their panties in a bunch.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

>MFW there are no spoilers.

And I know the ninja guy wasn't James Vega.

It was James Sanders. 

**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> I noticed Shepard still has the type of scars from ME2. I wonder if it will use the same system.



Then that would negate the point of me spending all my Platinum resources on that damn scar healer .


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

>Healing your scars

What a n00b.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey,what the fuck!?

Did I just see in that voice cast trailer Mass Effect 3 is going to be released in September? 

Dammit, well at least I can work on more than just 3 ME 2 files at least.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I might be a little late on this, but James Vega is VA'd by Freddie Prinze Jr?

Vega's awesomeness just went up by 10 in my book. Prinze was one of the best aspects of the 8th season of 24, not too mention he gets bonus points for marrying the most badass woman on television .


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Hey,what the fuck!?
> 
> Did I just see in that voice cast trailer Mass Effect 3 is going to be released in September?
> 
> Dammit, well at least I can work on more than just 3 ME 2 files at least.



 Seeing this question all over makes me want to bang my head into a wall.

It's the European release date. March 9th.

I'm working on my second ME2 file. If I calculated correctly, I'll end up having about 18.




Magnum Bookworm said:


> I know I might be a little late on this, but James Vega is VA'd by Freddie Prinze Jr?
> 
> Vega's awesomeness just went up by 10 in my book. Prinze was one of the best aspects of the 8th season of 24, not too mention he gets bonus points for marrying the most badass woman on television .



He really did seem to get into his role.  Watching him and Seth Green record are two of the most entertaining.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Prinze is becoming more and more famous. He may not be as great as his wife, but he certainly has some talent .

And Seth Green always gets into his role(I love that guy ). He was very cool werewolf in Buffy. Not too mention all his comments about the Normandy crew in ME 2 .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Shame but I'll still buy it
> EDIT : Reading through all the mistakes is pretty sad though



What.

The.

Fuck.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Freddy Prinze Jr. I'm going to have so much fun sparing with him.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Sparring.

Again, I'm really psyched for Vega. I was on the fence at first but the more I see, the more I like. As I always mention, Prinze seems to be one of the guys that really gets into his voice role. Him, Martin Sheen and Seth Green seem to be having the most fun with it.

Also, question about something in one of the trailers (spoilers though, so don't look, TB)...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The trailer for the fight when you summon the Thresher Maw against the Reaper and the Reaper's attacking... is that Vega that yells out, "*HOLY SHIT!!!*"?  I know the team in there is Garrus and Vega and definitely Garrus and it wasn't drab and boring like all of Meer's voice-acting so I had to assume it was Vega.


----------



## Hana (Jan 31, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I love Freddy Prinze Jr. I'm going to have so much fun sparing with him.



I saw that male Shepard had a bloody nose. It seems like a very tense friendly fist fight. It better not be different for femShep. 

Speaking of femShep. The fucking teasing with her face. Bioware....


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

what they promised you a trailer, now ya'll can stop bitching


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Kaidan's face model is awful.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

I really don't think any so far is as bad as Ashley's.

She looks like a Muppet with Down syndrome.


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes she does.

But I meant his IRL model.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh. I didn't know they used an IRL model for him. Or do you mean Raphael Sbarge who looks like an aging, more hideous Simon Baker.


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Regarding the scars, they don't change with morality, but they import from ME2.

Edit: I meant Jeff Zalzali.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Circe said:


> Regarding the scars, they don't change with morality, but they import from ME2.
> 
> Edit: I meant Jeff Zalzali.



Then almost all of my Sheps will be scarless it seems.

And that guy frightens me.

I meant to ask anyone who knows - I'm pretty sure they answered this but I forget the answer... did they tackle the subject of helmets and being able to make them invisible like in DA2 and ME1 (I forget if Origins did the same It's the main reason I didn't use any of the extra suits (I had Cerberus, Collector Chitin, Terminus, and Blood Dragon and didn't use any of 'em).

Not even halfway through on my second new ME2 playthrough. Got like 16 more after that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Circe said:


> Kaidan is awful.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 1, 2012)

Eh, Kaidan has his issues but it's a small price to pay for leaving Ashley behind in a nuclear fireball.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Ashely may be a bitch but atleast she has a personality

ill take bitch of bland any day


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

"Waaaah. Waaah. Grandfather, alien races, TENNYSON, waaaaah." And I didn't appreciate her using Walt Whitman to speak of Shepard dying.

I also answered my own question. 

For those who forgot or don't know, there's apparently going to be three options for helmets in ME3:

1. Always on
2. Always off
3. On, but off in conversations


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you god.....


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> And that guy frightens me.


There's something off about his face that makes me cringe when I look at him. Kaidan's in-game model is one of the few face-mapping ventures whose final product was an improvement over the original due to its inaccuracies.

...Can't say the same for Miranda, Jacob, Ashley, Samara/Morinth, Allers, or Vega (?), though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

I would be proud to be Garrus' IRL model. Just sayin'.


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

I think this is Vega. Not sure, though:

Still not as bad a tragedy as Miranda, Jacob, or Allers, though.

...Actually, Ash is pretty bad too, but no one knows who the hell the model is.





Krory said:


> I would be proud to be Garrus' IRL model. Just sayin'.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

The problem with Vega's is that the guy already has a somewhat awkward looking face, in my opinion. But Vega still seems to be a boss, so I can dig it.

I decided to go and upload my fShep on ME2 Faces.


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hoping they've fixed some of the more glaring issues that shows U3's age - the lack of eye tracking, the overly-white sclera, the shiny skin plastics syndrome, the mobile jaw/paralysed upper face.



> I decided to go and upload my fShep on ME2 Faces.


 I'm never sharing my facecode.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

All Femsheps look alike to me, i think its the cheek bones but iamnot sure


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Circe said:


> Hoping they've fixed some of the more glaring issues that shows U3's age - the lack of eye tracking, the overly-white sclera, the shiny skin plastics syndrome, the mobile jaw/paralysed upper face.



Oh, you know that'll never happen.




> I'm never sharing my facecode.



Meanie.

Though fSheps are easy. Making an even half-way decent mShep is the difficult part. Not to mention Meer's voice will never ever fit them.


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Most custom Shep's look at least a little similar because of the limited CC (especially males, who usually turn out looking like beasts). In the case of fShep, it's because most people use face shape seven and complexion three (freckled).



> Oh, you know that'll never happen.


I can dream. 

And yeah, Meer's voice doesn't quite fit anyone - not even Sheploo.



> Meanie


Five quid she's going to look shite on import.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Meers Voice fits sheploo fine, 

its only jarring on a black Shepard,


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

It's jarring on any Shepard manlier than Vanderloo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Circe said:


> Most custom Shep's look at least a little similar because of the limited CC (especially males, who usually turn out looking like beasts). In the case of fShep, it's because most people use face shape seven and complexion three (freckled).



My main uses face shape nine. I forget what complexion. Think I did three, too.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2012)

Lemme take a gander at my new main's facecode and get back to you.

EDIT: Yep, my partially-failed attempt at a lookalike for my girlfriend.

513.19K.W17.F3A.GDQ.62Q.1DA.6F1.966.417.397.176

And my male main (Engineer yo!)

513.1JD.L1F.13G.AAV.JBD.MDJ.6PG.G72.AG1.637.6


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

Meer should stick to voicing robots, he has about the same amount of range and emotion of one


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 1, 2012)

Jennifer Hale is best Shepard


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2012)

Hale overplays it a lot. Prefer her for Renegade playthroughs only.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn the resemblance are uncanny 



and i don't get why people are hating ashley because of her mistrust on alien, it understandable IMO because human are relatively new to galactic society. her new appearance look derpy though just like those two new characters .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 1, 2012)

Jersey Shore in space bro


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh so much Jersy shore.. lets switch it up to my space husbando.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

It's funny because Kaidan and Vega only add to the ridiculousness.  And Ashley looks like their retarded friend.


----------



## Circe (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, Kaidan's terrible hair has to go.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if ME3 will be using Appearance Codes like ME2?  If so, hope they'll be in the demo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Circe said:


> It's jarring on any Shepard manlier than Vanderloo.



not really

i got a Shepard that looks like Rex from clone wars and Meers Bad ass soldier voice matches him perfectly



> Hale overplays it a lot. Prefer her for Renegade playthroughs only.


 That's what iam saying.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 1, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Jersey Shore in space bro
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fiona (Feb 1, 2012)

When are they releasing the femshep trailer?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2012)

At least they didn't get Snooki to voice the reporter chick.  That would be terrible.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll probably never get the fShep trailer. 

Almost finished my second ME2 playthrough.  Trying to split this into three to save me some time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Fiona said:


> When are they releasing the femshep trailer?



what are you talking about they just released it yesterday


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 1, 2012)

If we get femshep on the cover then I think we'll get a trailer. Otherwise dem new gamers are gonna be confused or something


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a pretty simple concept, I doubt anyone would be "confused" by it. We're coming down to the wire, just over a month left. I won't hold my breath on the trailer but it's not like I'll be broke up over it.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 1, 2012)

I really have my doubts about a FemShep trailer, it would great to have, a real attempt at a little fanservice, and it would make sense after all the stuff with voting for what FemShep would look like on the cover, but sadly I feel like Bioware is going to give a giant FU to the fans who desire one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

It would be huge douchebaggery on their part after already telling fans there would be one, but you know... it happens.

Also, going around, I see a lot of people ragging on Freddie Prinze Jr. being in this game... not even because of his acting career, but because he's not "a professional voice actor like the rest of the cast." 

 ...seriously? Kids these days...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Didn't you see femshep in the cast trailer? You got your trailer gaiz


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2012)

It seems like all of the videos are ignoring Kaidan and Ashley.  Either they aren't in the game as much as Liara and some of the others or their role in the game is too secretive.  Bioware trying to prevent an information leak?


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It seems like all of the videos are ignoring Kaidan and Ashley.  Either they aren't in the game as much as Liara and some of the others or their role in the game is too secretive.  Bioware trying to prevent an information leak?



Probably has a lot to do with the fact that Kaidan and Ashley were both shown pretty extensively to start and had their art book pages revealed. Even Liara's didn't come until later. First revealed character design was Ashley's. One of the first big screenshots was Kaidan and Liara. And the details about them both being made Spectres. And let's face it... I'm sure Ashley and Kaidan aren't as big as Tali, Garrus, Wrex, and Liara.

They've still gotten more facetime than everyone from ME2 except Mordin, who has been seen a lot only because every trailer shows that one mission. Only other ME2 characters shown are Harper and Legion. Miranda, Jack (though Jack's artbook entry was partially leaked), Kasumi, Thane, Grunt, Miranda, Samara, Zaeed, and Jacob are all still AWOL (and if you want to count EDI - who we know is in the game - and Kelly).

I also imagine they decided to show more of Vega since he's the new guy, and the fact that he was revealed to initial backlash. They want to turn the tables with Vega.

It's seeming to me like the main "crew" will be the ME1 cast along with Vega. Kaidan/Ashley, Liara, Tali, and Garrus all confirmed to be the more "major" characters - the only one in question is Wrex, which they are being _very_ dodgy about.


*Spoiler*: _Legit spoilers_ 



If the leaked beta is right, Wrex is at least definitely in the game since there is a scene with Shepard, Garrus and Wrex talking (rather humorously - Wrex makes a comment about how he wouldn't have anyone else but Shepard helping him, and Garrus clears his throat. Wrex says something like, "Yeah, okay, I guess I can make room for you, too, Garrus." Garrus replies something along the lines of, "I thought spending all that time on your throne, you'd forgot how to use a gun."





*Spoiler*: _Other spoilers, significant to Kaidan, Ashley, and Liara_ 



One preview - I believe it was GameInformer's - does mention, however, how Kaidan was injured quite significantly in an early mission in their game, after having his throat almost crushed, and was put out of commission briefly. A very brief scene in one of the recent trailers depicts a similar scene happening to Liara so maybe the game takes a character and puts them out for a bit - my guess, the LI.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2012)

Bioware is aware of the fact the general fanbase is lukewarm at best when it comes to the VS


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Also, for those interested, on OXM's website they've done a little "Top 8 things you should do in the demo" thing.

Summing up the list briefly (there's no spoilers here except spoilers on GAMEPLAY MECHANICS - absolutely no story spoilers, but the actual article may contain very minor ones):

*1. Be a dumbass in single-player.* They advise going balls-deep for the sole purpose of dying, just to illustrate how much this game requires you to think a bit more than ME2. They reiterate a point BioWare has said before: In ME1 and ME2, when you died, you always took it out on the game. In ME3, it's 100% apparent that when you die, it's because you did something stupid.

*2. "DO A BARREL ROLL!"* They mean explore the new controls. Diving forward, to the side, jumping/sliding into cover, mounting over cover/obstacles without needing to get into cover first, transitioning from cover to cover, and going around corners in cover. And of course the new "stealth kill" mechanic.

*3. Play with the powers.* They say quite plainly if you're keen on avoiding spoilers by not playing the single-player demo, then definitely check out the multiplayer as it will give you a very fresh grip on the updates and changes given to powers. Play every class.

*4. Combine/coordinate your attacks.* It's made apparent in ME2, this didn't work too well. But in ME3, it's not only essential sometimes, but downright fucking fun. Combining Singularity and another strong attack to knock shields out of hands, or even more fun - Cryo-Blast an enemy to freeze them and then use Pull to actually drag them along the floor towards you so you can shotgun blast them or whatever you want. There are, apparently, a ton of different combinations.

*5. Forget "play every class"* - play the VANGUARD. With improved shotguns, and the highly improved Biotic Charge, things are much better. Biotic charge is no longer limited on a horizontal axis (if an enemy is above you where there's a ladder, you can still charge him - it sounds like it's more like a "teleport" than a bumrush now). They say if you aren't going to play one in SP, at least definitely try it in the multiplayer.

*6. Stop bitching about the "three player modes."* Yes, we know that virtually everyone that's played ME1 and ME2 will play the traditional "Roleplay" gameplay mode, but "change" isn't always bad - especially when it's not actually detracting from anything for YOU. Let the people who want to experience the story without feeling overwhelmed by "decision-making" or the people who want the RPG experience but lack "sophistication" in the shooter department have their fun, because there's a way to play for the rest of us, too, and those two modes won't change that in the least. As the article says, "It's easy to act like a gaming snob, but mainstream appeal isn't always awful. Imagine a world in which strangers discuss the Genophage down the pub, and try to convince yourself that wouldn't be brilliant."

*7. See if the Kinect stuff actually works.* Namely those that are not American or those with heavy accents. We all know that many previewers and sites have tried the function and raved about it's usefulness, but no one from Europe or elsewhere has actually tried it yet (supposedly) so we don't know how it will handle accents. Though some may remember BioWare has actually claimed they integrated a myriad voices for the Kinect to recognize, but we don't know how accurate the others are or if it can recognize the full range of British accents alone, let alone others.

*8. Follow the Rhino.* I posted a link earlier about writer Patrick Weekes speaking of how to handle one of your co-players being a Vanguard. One of the tactics that works best is following the Vanguard through his or her path of destruction and mop up the left-overs. Also plugged into number 8: YOU CAN HAVE PINK ARMOR. USE IT.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder if doing Lair of the Shadow Broker and Arrival before the Collector's Base will matter in ME3.  Trying to shortcut as much as I can to get these playthroughs done.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2012)

Doubt it.  I remember BioWare saying that they didn't want the DLC to impact the storyline too much, so as to not screw over the people who didn't buy the DLC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Probably not the only differences in doing them before the CB is they dance around Harbinger being a Reaper, and liara's dialogue is a little different.

thematically id say LOTSB works better before the Base In allot of ways.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

It's pretty humorous how they messed up Arrival, since it's canonically supposed to take place after the Collector Base... yet Harbinger still appears as the Collector General in it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought that only happens if you do it before the Collector Base.  I remember him appearing as a Reaper in my playthroughs.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

When I did it with my main not long ago (like a week), I did both Lair and Arrival after blowing up the Collector Base and his hologram was that of the Collector General. Wouldn't be the first time to encounter weird-ass glitches, though.

On my current playthrough, I also got an interesting glitch where I just skip the entire first part of Tali's hearing and just go straight to the ship.  Never had that happen before.

Just got Lair, Arrival, Reaper IFF, Legion's loyalty, then Collector Base left on this playthrough. Gotta make sure to save and keep to doing Garrus romance, Thane romance, then no romance on three different saves.  Then I won't even be halfway done my preparations.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Bioware


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> When I did it with my main not long ago (like a week), I did both Lair and Arrival after blowing up the Collector Base and his hologram was that of the Collector General. Wouldn't be the first time to encounter weird-ass glitches, though.



Strange.  I looked it up on YouTube to make sure I wasn't remembering things incorrectly, but the video I saw showed it as a Reaper.




Krory said:


> On my current playthrough, I also got an interesting glitch where I just skip the entire first part of Tali's hearing and just go straight to the ship.  Never had that happen before.



I got that glitch as well, in my most recent playthrough.  Also, when I was doing Thane's loyalty mission, the game would freeze when you meet that guy in the rafters.  Only way to get past without it freezing was to use the Renegade interrupt.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I had the Thane glitch too, a few times. For myself, personally, I noticed it happened if I tried to go through too soon. I reloaded a save and just waited until the turian and his bodyguard moved on, and then went through and everything worked like a charm.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm...now that I think about it, I guess I do try and rush things.  I'll have to try waiting the next time I go through it.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

It's entirely possible it's just a fluke, but I got that glitch three, maybe four times and I noticed the times I did get it, I just ran ahead through that door before they moved on again, so it might be something to do with that or - again - just might be a fluke.

I admittedly watched some footage from the the leaked beta and I just have to save one thing (no spoilers here) - without the music, it was pretty clear to hear how nice the sound effects were. Everything just sounded so... so... awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Anybody here want to play the multiplayer demo with me?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 2, 2012)

If you have a PS3 I will .


----------



## Butcher (Feb 2, 2012)

Aren't Sentinel AND Vanguard basically tanking classes? 

You can follow either one on the battlefield.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> If you have a PS3 I will .



Yep I'm ps3.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 2, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Hale overplays it a lot. Prefer her for Renegade playthroughs only.



show me yours tough guy
I bet mine's bigger


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got a request for the PS3 players. Can you make a list of the small decisions that are featured in ME2 by default, like whether or not Conrad Verner shows up, if Rhana Thanoptis is alive, etc.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't been here for a while. I cannot wait to get this game in my hands! I saw a Artbook pic of Jack... I dig the look! 

Ashleys look is so different from what she used to look like I may have to do a "Dedicated" run thru where i stick with either her or Liara... But DAT ASS always sidetracks me! I wonder how many times i will play the triligy once i have all three?! hmmm

To those that play on PC is it better? And are there Mods to put you actual face in the game?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory, nice sig but you're still a douche.

For PS3, you always take renegade routes which means Conrad & Rana die.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Aren't Sentinel AND Vanguard basically tanking classes?
> 
> You can follow either one on the battlefield.



Sentinel is tanking survival.

Vanguard is tanking destruction.

Big difference.

And I may rock the multiplayer with people that want to - I'm on the 360, gamertag is Tridenter.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 2, 2012)

OH OH OH  
MEMEMEME
I CALL RHINO 
I MEAN
VANGAURD :33

might rock
Asari Vanguard or Salarian Sentinel :33

btw
didnt Krogans have biotics?
Well few?
Wrex? and that Wrecloc guy? O:


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Biotics for Krogan seem to be extremely common so I'm sure there's a Krogan Vanguard.

I'm still torn between Drell and Turian myself.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm rolling Brogan as Manguard. Should be fun... actually.. no.. I'm rolling Brogan as infiltrator.  One of my buddies already called Vanguard. Don't want too many Vanguards. Gotta give the enemy a chance.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

No you don't. Not at all. 

So, Lair and Overlord are done on my current playthrough.  Arrival, IFF, Legion loyalty, and then Collector base... then all done.  Until my other playthroughs.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 2, 2012)

close to the one month mark now. I still need to finish arrival on like 3 playthroughs, god I hate Bioware for making that DLC a chore to play through.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Arrival's a chore?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> close to the one month mark now. I still need to finish arrival on like 3 playthroughs, god I hate Bioware for making that DLC a chore to play through.



Yeah, 'tis probably the least entertaining of the DLC, especially when you have to chug through it so many times. And there's so little to gain from it. At least Kasumi's gives you the Locust, and Shadow Broker you get Liara with you (and unlock Stasis).

I still have something like four... five... six... playthroughs to start from scratch and then splinter off towards the end for romance reasons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

I find the soldiers panicy screams of "Shepard is Tearing us apart" and "We Cant Stop him!" To be reward enough on Arrival

But then again i am a bit of a sadist


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

you got a gif planed for the day it comes out?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

From the official BioWare Twitter:



> bioware BioWare
> Notice FemShep Easter Egg in our last trailer? Screenshots: bit.ly/zu9q9A More of our our fav redhead N7 marine "soon"! #masseffect


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

I cant fucking wait /manly tears


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you got a gif planed for the day it comes out?



Yes              .


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> From the official BioWare Twitter:



The site with the screenshots isn't loading for me at all, could someone re-host them?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't have the screenshots, but yeah, the site hasn't been working. I'll try to hunt them down or if not take some of my own.

Also, for those that don't know, the "banter" is supposed to be pumped up a lot in ME3 and to compare the scope of the game, Mass Effect 3 has over 40,000 lines of dialogue (compared to Mass Effect's roughly 25,000). Apparently, the dialogue overall will be different if you imported or not. If you do not import a save, then the dialogue will be more descriptive and give you more backstory - the game will try to fill you in, believing you're unfamiliar with some of these situations.

If you import a save, however, some of the dialogue is direct and to the point, assuming you know what they speak of when they mention something like the Skyllian Blitz or the Genophage or the Rachni Wars.

Also, the producer for ME3 has hinted at the possibility that "Mass Effect 4" (tentative title obviously) will be a prequel. Quote:



> Without going down any specific path, you can think of many, many different areas throughout the IP, throughout the history, where there are large wars to be won, battles to be had, and a lot of development to be done around where these races came from, how they came about.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a back 3/4 view screenshot of fShep from the trailer as well as a short animations:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the sound of a prequel, the First Contact War would be pretty awesome to experience.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed. And now that they actually let us play as turian and salarian and krogan and everyone... sounds much more epic of an idea.

Also, I'm slightly confused by something that will happen in the game. 


*Spoiler*: _Very, very heavy spoilers, THIS DEALS WITH POTENTIAL CHARACTER DEATH_ 



In a preview of a 90-minute to 2-hour demo I read about the mission on Mars, the first one, where you encounter Liara. In one preview, the writer says that Kaidan or Ashley is killed at the very end and Shepard brings their limp body back on board.

However, in GameInformer's preview, they mention something similar but use very different words. They say Kaidan/Ashley has the "life squeeze out of him/her" and is "gravely injured" but they escape back on to the Normandy.

I don't know if it means the survivor definitely dies in that scenario, if it's linked to a love interest, if it's random who dies, or if the actual death is random or not. What do you think?





*Spoiler*: _Lesser spoilers, having to do with Ashley's personality in ME3_ 



Also amusingly, one person who played the demo said they wished they kept Kaidan alive because Ashley is excessively rude and bitchy, still very bitter about the Cerberus ordeal.




I don't know if this is the stuff in the demo we'll get or what, but the preview that was played by these writers say that when they start up a new game (with no import) they get to choose who lived in Virmire: Ashley or Kaidan, so that's a plus.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 2, 2012)

A prequel would be nice 
I'd be interesting but the First contact war wasn't that long so there would have to be another conflict between the aliens.


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> Ashleys look is so different from what she used to look like


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

It's funny because that's only about a 10% exaggeration.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Was this posted?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats brilliant


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my god.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

What's sad is I treat a lot of obviously unimportant choices that way.

Like my Shepard's hair color, or what chest plate to wear.

It's like, "IF I CHOOSE THE CAPACITOR CHESTPLATE OVER THE AEGIS VEST, IT COULD DOOM THE ENTIRE TURIAN RACE."


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy shit  



that face


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to say...

If Liara dies in my main playthrough, and I can't like... go back and prevent it...

I'll probably stop playing the game for like a week.

And just... weep. You know? Cry myself to sleep for a while.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Was this posted?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

>That feeling when your Biotic powers recharge faster than your ammo power


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Also looking at what was said about the gold access...

It sounds like people will maintain gold access until the launch of Mass Effect 3. The precise words are "for the time leading to launch."

So that's good news for some people I imagine.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Triple post for the win: Here is a supposedly full list of the weapons and mods that was leaked. The mods seem few but I imagine there might be different "versions" of each mod (since a lot of values have a question mark instead of a number).

If this list is accurate, then that means there are a total of 59 weapons - 29 of which are brand new weapons, and 8 DLC weapons. The rest are weapons from Mass Effect 2 (including old DLC ones such as the Mattock, the Locust, and others - as well as the Collector weapons such as Widow, Revenant and Claymore).


*Spoiler*: _Weapon/Mod List_ 



Assault rifles:

    M-8 Avenger
    M-76 Revenant
    M-96 Mattock
    Geth Pulse Rifle
    Collector Assault Rifle
    M-15 Vindicator
    Cobra (new)
    M-37 Falcon (new)
    M-99 Saber (new)
    Phaeston (new)
    N7 Valkyrie (DLC, new)
    Chakram Launcher (DLC, new) 
    M55 Argus (DLC, new)

Pistols:

    M-3 Predator
    M-5 Phalanx
    M-6 Carnifex
    Ivory (new)
    Scorpion Defensive Ordnance Pistol (new)
    M-358 Talon (new)
    Thor (new)
    Arc Pistol (new)
    N7 Eagle (DLC, new)

Shotguns:

    M-23 Katana
    M-22 Eviscerator
    M-27 Scimitar
    M-300 Claymore
    Geth Plasma Shotgun
    The Disciple (new)
    Graal Spike Thrower (new)
    Striker (new)
    Centurion (new)
    N7 Crusader (DLC, new)
    AT12 Raider (DLC, new)

Submachine Guns:

    M-4 Shuriken
    M-9 Tempest
    M-12 Locust
    M-237S Hornet (new)
    N7 Hurricane (DLC, new)

Sniper Rifles:

    M-92 Mantis
    M-97 Viper
    M-98 Widow
    M-29 Incisor
    M-112 Raptor (new)
    M-90 Indra (new)
    Black Widow (new)
    N7 Valiant (DLC, new)

Heavy Weapons:

    M-622 Avalanche
    M-920 Cain
    M-451 Firestorm
    M-100 Grenade Launcher
    ML-77 Missile Launcher
    M-490 Blackstorm
    Arc Projector
    Collector Particle Beam
    Geth Spitfire (new)
    M-51 Havoc (new)
    Black Star (new)
    Javelin Missile Launchers (new)
    Hydra Missile Launcher (new)

Assault Rifles:

    Precision Scope: Increases accuracy by ?%. A simple 4x optical scope to enhance accuracy and stability while zoomed. Reduces aim error while moving and taking damage.
    Extended Barrel: Increases damage by 25%. A longer version of the original barrel, resulting in greater bullet velocity and energy imparted.
    Stability Damper: Increases weapon stability by 30%. Distributes recoil with a sliding system of counterweights compatible with kinetic coil generators. Reduces overall weapon kickback while firing.
    E-Material Heat Sink: Increases rounds per magazine by 40%. Increases the magazine density of the weapon, allowing more shots to be fired.
    Piercing Mod: Allows bullets to pierce through ? meter objects, but at ?% reduced damage. Also ignores ?% of defenses on armored targets.

Pistols:

    High Caliber Barrel: Increases damage by ?%. The weapon accepts wider projectiles to cause more trauma on impact; these are ballistically optimized so as not to lose penetrative power.
    Melee Taser: Increases melee damage by ?%. A small attachment to the base of the muzzle which causes massive damage to meleed targets.
    Scope: Increases accuracy by ?%. A simple 2x optical scope to enhance accuracy and stability while zoomed. Reduces aim error while moving and taking damage.
    Magazine Upgrade: Increases rounds per magazine by ?%. Increases the magazine density of the weapon, allowing more shots to be fired.
    Grip Stabilizer: Increases stability by 30%. Channels the weapon's recoil back into the shooter's arm rather than the air allowing for better kick absorption.

Shotguns:

    Shredder Mod: Allows bullets to pierce through ? meter objects, but at ?% reduced damage. Also ignores ?% of defenses on armored targets.
    High Caliber Barrel: Increases damage by ?%. The weapon accepts wider projectiles to cause more trauma on impact; these are ballistically optimized so as not to lose penetrative power.
    Smart Choke: Increases accuracy by ?%. Servo motors hooked up to an adjustable system allow the shotgun to tighten or loosen its pellet spread for maximum accuracy.
    Blade Attachment: Increases melee damage by ?%. A tungsten carbide bayonet with a recessed edge to provide maximum cutting surface.
    Spare Ammo: Increases spare ammo capacity by ?%. Adds sockets to increase the total spare ammo capacity for this weapon.

Submachine Guns:

    High Caliber Barrel: Increases damage by ?%. The weapon accepts wider projectiles to cause more trauma on impact; these are ballistically optimized so as not to lose penetrative power.
    Scope: Increases accuracy by ?%. A simple 2x optical scope to enhance accuracy and stability while zoomed. Reduces aim error while moving and taking damage.
    Ultralight Materials: Reduces weapon weight by ?%. Superior light-weight alloys replace most weapon parts, making the weapon easier to handle and less obtrusive when using powers.
    Magazine Upgrade: Increases rounds per magazine by ?%. Increases the magazine density of the weapon, allowing more shots to be fired.
    Enhanced Stock: Increases accuracy by 6% and stability by 30%. A buttstock cushioned with "ShockWise" smart synthetic padding to absorb recoil and allow for fast shouldering without slips or catches.
    Heat Sink: Every round fired has a ?% chance of not consuming any ammo. Increases the heat conductivity of the thermal clip receiver, allowing more heat to be vented and more shots to be fired before malfunction. Completely negates the heat generated by some shots.
    E-Material Heat Sink: Increases rounds per magazine by 40%. Increases the heat conductivity of the thermal clip receiver, allowing more heat to be vented and more shots to be fired before malfunction.

Sniper Rifles:

    Extended Barrel: Increases damage by ?%. A longer version of the original barrel, resulting in greater bullet velocity and energy imparted.
    Concentration Module: Increases damage by ?% and enhances concentration while aiming, slowing down the world around you by ?% for a brief time. Biometric sensors and auto-targeting software adjust for the shooter's pulse and breathing, assisting aim.
    Enhanced Scope: Increases accuracy by ?%. A stability-enhancing scope that increases accuracy and decreases aim error while moving and taking damage.
    Spare Ammo: Increases spare ammo capacity by ?%. Adds sockets to increase the total spare ammo capacity for this weapon.
    Piercing Mod: Allows bullets to pierce through ? meter objects, but at ?% reduced damage. Also ignores ?% of defenses on armored targets.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the sound of the Black Widow sniper rifle.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

>Black Widow Sniper Rifle
>Ivory Pistol

Ebony and Ivory.


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2012)

Black Widow Sniper?

Hnnng.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder what the Javelin is. And the "Geth Spitfire" sounds sexy.











































































































Actually, on second thought, it sounds like a space-STD.


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing as how Mars is directly after Earth, it would be kind of retarded to kill off a character (especially the VS, whose death would be a double redundancy). Everything I've read says Kaidan/Ash are injured, not killed. I've also heard that they attain Spectre status straight out of the med bay. Script seems to support this, though I've heard otherwise.





> *Spoiler*: _Lesser spoilers, having to do with Ashley's personality in ME3_
> 
> 
> 
> Also amusingly, one person who played the demo said they wished they kept Kaidan alive because Ashley is excessively rude and bitchy, still very bitter about the Cerberus ordeal.


Apparently, both of them will be like this. More so if you kept the CB.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for alleviating my fears.  Still worried about someone like Liara dying down the line, but some previews just got my concerned.

Though these news sites also spell Kaidan like "Kaiden" and keep calling Vega "Vegas." And one publication (XBox360Achievements.org) spends half the article talking about how dumb Vega is and how Freddie Prinze sucks.

Ah, yes... "Kaiden."



Though I imagine Ashley would be more annoying just because of the snooty voice.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 2, 2012)

Ash was probably bitchy because it was auto selected to you being loyal to Cerebus. If you go Paragon the whole time, she emails you and appologies.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Ashley was probably bitchy because it's Ashley and she doesn't know anything else.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah but ashley is hot now. 


so guys are hardly going to notice the bitchyness 


Also i dont plan on doing my "Kaidan survived vermire" playthrough until like my 5th playthrough. 



Considering i only did 2 where he survived


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

But half of the time she looks like the confused off-spring of Michael Jackson and Kermit the Frog.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2012)

what da.. LOL


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

And Vega looks like cubert farnsworth, and almost every custom male shep looks like he was beat with a bat


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Normandy Shore FTW.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

For those with Facebook, looks like XBox is doing a little Mass Effect tie-in thing. The Mass Effect 3 "Mission Command."  Not sure how it will go but the first mission is just to recruit friends (you just have to share the link and such).

They say if they get enough recruits, then they'll unlock the Normandy Prop Avatar Item (previously exclusive only to some people at Penny Arcade Expo and the N7 Collector's Edition). So if you want the prop, aren't getting the CE, and have no shame,  (looks like you have to "Share" the mission command initially, them go back to "share" Mission 1).


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory i want a big avy


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Yeah but ashley is hot now.


Not sure if we've been looking at the same ME3 screens, but from what I've seen, her ME1 render is leagues above this tweaked new model.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 2, 2012)

All this Ash hate 
Shes still cool to me as long as Bioware doesn't kill her over something unimportant I don't care what they do.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Why not? Kill someone unimportant over something unimportant. Sounds good to me.

I'm just thinking, considering doing my ME2 playthroughs on Casual instead just to make them go by quicker.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> All this Ash hate
> Shes still cool to me as long as Bioware doesn't kill her over something unimportant I don't care what they do.



I like her better then Kaiden and Miranda.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

Kaidan had no personality and Miranda looked like she would man handle me.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

Also 

ME3


ME1




You are trolling right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Perfect woman my ass. they must of left her in the test tube too long and her face smeared.

Miranda not Ashley.

Ashley is pretty hot from the right angles


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

Miranda had a man jaw


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

So does Ashley in that ME3 shot there. She also has the lazy Michael Jackson eyelids and comical Mr. Popo lips.

Anyway, supposedly, according to one preview, you will only get your character bonuses if you play as the same class.  If you change class, you start at Level 1 again. Kinda sucks, but eh. At least my main will probably remain the same class.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2012)

Give ME1 Ashley ME3's hair and I would be good to go.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 2, 2012)

You guys are crazy. 


i just dont see it.  



also krorybear have you heard anything on the customization options for male/Fem shep yet? 



More hairstyles? Scars back again? More variety?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I honestly don't see the Vega/Futurama thing either. He looks goofy as shit, yeah, but I don't see _that_.

According the Circe, the scars that you have in ME3 will be dependent on what you had in ME2.

And they had said a while back I thought that there would be more hairstyles, but I know nothing for certain. The new default fShep looks different from any of the stuff they actually have so hopefully.

I'm really stressing myself out over all these playthroughs, worrying about the things I do, classes I pick (since supposedly you won't get the bonuses for changing class in ME3), and so on. Now I"m seriously questioning freeing the Rachni Queen and rewriting the Geth because they're all "Good decisions you made might not have been that good!"

SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

That's the Point, the surprise!


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you mean, the sur-PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZE.

But I'm a perfectionist. So it puts me on edge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

...Well played.

any way look at it this way when ur done you can always just start a new game on me1 from scratch and enjoy the saga start to finish


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

But I can't enjoy ME1 anymore.

I wonder how ME3 will read saved games. I mean, ME2 just loaded the ME1 after the credits but ME2 you can continue playing after the credits. So I wonder how they'll handle that, and if it means trouble for anything done after beating the Collector Base.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

You just have to let yourself.

people still enjoy 8 bit games.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

8-bit games are still fun.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

So is mass effect.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe if you've been lobotomized.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope you just need to  remember what was awesome about it first time u played it


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2012)

The elevators, warehouses, the shitty mako, awkward gameplay mechanics.... sums up Mass Effect 1 pretty well


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The elevators, warehouses, the shitty mako, awkward gameplay mechanics.... sums up Mass Effect 1 pretty well



The elevator complaint was so fucking over blown  i enjoyed the party banter and opportunity to check out Liara's ass.

I laugh at your other complaints


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a perfectly valid complaint when they rarely have party banter on the elevators anyway. Dragon Age did a MUCH better job with party banter. The Mass Effect series just fails with it, and the only place it actually existed in Mass Effect 1, it seldom appeared and was virtually nonexistent after a certain period of time in the game. The elevators were terrible.

I laugh too, because those issues are really annoying and hinder what would be an amazing game


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who prefers the elevator loading screens to the ones in ME2? 
(And I played ME2 before ME too...)

I just thought that the elevators were _slightly_ more seamless than "OOOH LOOK AN ORANGE FUTURISTIC MAP-THINGY!1!". I thought those were really distracting and took you out of the game sometimes.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2012)

Jena said:


> I just thought that the elevators were _slightly_ more seamless than "OOOH LOOK AN ORANGE FUTURISTIC MAP-THINGY!1!". I thought those were really distracting and took you out of the game sometimes.



The elevators were significantly longer than the "Orange Futuristic Map-thingy." The loading screen was a few seconds at most. The elevator lasted forever.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The elevator complaint was so fucking over blown  i enjoyed the party banter and opportunity to check out Liara's ass.
> 
> I laugh at your other complaints



Your laughing at the problem that was controlling the Mako? the tank that controlled and moved like a drunken hippo?

Seriously man I like Mass Effect but it had some serious problems


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The elevators were significantly longer than the "Orange Futuristic Map-thingy." The loading screen was a few seconds at most. The elevator lasted forever.



True. I guess I just, for whatever reason, found it less distracting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> It's a perfectly valid complaint when they rarely have party banter on the elevators anyway. Dragon Age did a MUCH better job with party banter. The Mass Effect series just fails with it, and the only place it actually existed in Mass Effect 1, it seldom appeared and was virtually nonexistent after a certain period of time in the game. The elevators were terrible.
> 
> I laugh too, because those issues are really annoying and hinder what would be an amazing game



The Elevators lasted all of what? 20 seconds? kids these days with their instant gratification, ill take the elevators over the shit from me2.

Also the Mako wasn't that bad ether.

Bottom Line, It *WAS *and amazing game


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

I liked the elevator scenes in ME1.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Elevator scenes in ME1 got boring since they rarely banter and the only really fun ones were with Wrex in your party. Anything with Ashley was just obnoxious.

But I liked the diagrams that the ME2's loading screens showed, from an artistic point of view.

Also... I could have _swore_ in ME2, when you do a romance, then that character appears in the picture frame in Shepard's desk. But I romanced Garrus, and there's no frame (I had no romance in ME1). Am I just imagining shit and this never used to happen? Or what?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The Elevators lasted all of what? 20 seconds? kids these days with their instant gratification, ill take the elevators over the shit from me2.
> 
> Also the Mako wasn't that bad ether.
> 
> Bottom Line, It *WAS *and amazing game



The Elevators: Completely unnecessary. COMPLETELY unnecessary. The minuscule party banter you actually saw in there could have been easily replicated when you are walking around town. The loading times are way too long. You say it's "instant gratification" that is the issue. No, that's not the issue. Why wait when there is really no need to? There is no point in waiting 20-30 seconds when it could be 1-2 seconds. There's no justifying the elevators.

The Mako was bad, but that also ties in with exploration issues in the game. They drop you off in a vehicle that controls like shit to explore a bland, uninteresting planet that has no key features or attractions, just so you can drive to a warehouse that you have seen a million times. 

The issues are there. Consider yourself lucky you are blind to them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The Elevators: Completely unnecessary. COMPLETELY unnecessary. The minuscule party banter you actually saw in there could have been easily replicated when you are walking around town. The loading times are way too long. You say it's "instant gratification" that is the issue. No, that's not the issue. Why wait when there is really no need to? There is no point in waiting 20-30 seconds when it could be 1-2 seconds. There's no justifying the elevators.


 Load screens take just as long as the elevators.


> The Mako was bad, but that also ties in with exploration issues in the game. They drop you off in a vehicle that controls like shit to explore a bland, uninteresting planet that has no key features or attractions, just so you can drive to a warehouse that you have seen a million times.


 the planets sucked yes but there was nothing wrong with the actual mako


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

>Nothing wrong with the actual Mako


----------



## Bluth (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm debating right now if I want to do one more playthrough in ME1 and then ME2, I sort of want to do one more MaleShep but stay loyal to Liara instead of Tali, as well as being a bit more of a renegade.  It's such a long process though, 40-55 hours or so, even more since I'm a bit of a completionist.  

I love both games, but it's hard to commit to the long hours.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

I try to do as minimal things in ME1 as possible I have a list of the secondary missions that seem like the "best" to do. Then I do virtually everything in ME2. One of my ME2 playthroughs was about 34 hours, and then another was around 21, but I also leave the game idle a lot sometimes. 

My main (Anya) in ME1 had about 22 hours on ME1. Secondary Alison was around 17, and then my mShep Isaac has 15 hours.

So you can skim some, but... yeah. It takes a while. Not to mention I have to splinter off all of mine (Alison Shepard I just did the Kaidan splinter where Kaidan lives - there was no romance, so this time I did one Garrus romance and then another no romance).


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm really stressing myself out over all these playthroughs, worrying about the things I do, classes I pick (since supposedly you won't get the bonuses for changing class in ME3), and so on.


If you mean the slight level bonus, last I heard, that information was inaccurate. You retain level across imports, regardless of class change.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 3, 2012)

This is where I'm so pissed that I lost my Mass Effect saves over the summer.  I had to play the two games about 3 more times, I'm now debating if I want a forth Shep.  I would have had already all the saves that I wanted.  I guess when I'm done I can do the demo or it will be time to play ME3, so it might be kind of cool to play all three games in a row with ME3 playthrough being the first one for myself.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Circe said:


> If you mean the slight level bonus, last I heard, that information was inaccurate. You retain level across imports, regardless of class change.



Well not bonus - I had heard that whatever level you leave off of ME2 is the level you start ME3 as (since level cap was raised back up to 60). But one preview (and I emphasize, only one - but ironically I can't find it anymore) said that it was only for maintaining class.

But thanks - that's twice now that you have made me less paranoid. 

@Bluth - I doubt it'll take me up to release but I should hopefully finish my playthroughs by the demo. It'd be nice if the demo had character creation in it but we all know it probably won't. But yeah, it's nice knowing that this will help kill some time even if some of it feels like a chore at this point.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 3, 2012)

just started a new canon playthrough, gonna stay faithful to liara and kinda just wing it as far as decisions go


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 3, 2012)

Liara was cute in ME1 but then she turned DARKNESS.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2012)

My play throughs will be...

Male Soldier: Full Paragon, Loyal to Ashley.
Female Infiltrator: Renegade (with a good bit of Paragon), Loyal to Kaiden
Male Sentinel: Full Renegade, No ME1, hooks up with Jack
Female Engineer: Paragon (with a good bit of Renegade), No ME1, hooks up with Garrus.


----------



## Masai (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Now I"m seriously questioning freeing the Rachni Queen and rewriting the Geth because they're all "Good decisions you made might not have been that good!"
> 
> SO FRUSTRATING.



Rachni Queen will probably be on your side but i fully expect the rewriting the Geth thing to bite me in the ass hard. I still have a saved game in that spot and Legion's mission was the last loyalty one i made so i might go back and change it.



Krory said:


> It'd be nice if the demo had character creation in it but we all know it probably won't.



PS3 demo had it so i wouldn't be surprised if this one did too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Yeah but ashley is hot now.


Well let's talk about this.  I'm not an Ashley fan.  I despised her in the first Mass Effect.  Her racism towards aliens bothered the hell out of me.  She pissed me off in the second game as well.  I thought her comments towards Shepard were completely unnecessary.  I don't like the character.

But I ain't gonna lie.  The new design makes me more willing to give her a second chance.  A fresh slate.  And wasn't that Bioware's intention?  To make a hated character redeemable?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Well let's talk about this.  I'm not an Ashley fan.  I despised her in the first Mass Effect.  Her racism towards aliens bothered the hell out of me.  She pissed me off in the second game as well.  *I thought her comments towards Shepard were completely unnecessary*.  I don't like the character.
> 
> But I ain't gonna lie.  The new design makes me more willing to give her a second chance.  A fresh slate.  And wasn't that Bioware's intention?  To make a hated character redeemable?


I blame Bioware for this one they make all love interest in mass effect into an asshole in mass effect 2. i like her back in mass effect but totally hate her in mass effect 2 and the new design make me hate her even more .

And for those who hate mako I can only say searching resource in mako >>>>> boring ass probing mini game. I hate mako control as much as anyone else but cutting planet exploration for that is not the solution .


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2012)

Get off your high horses on "Ashley's a cunt". Kaiden's a total dick towards you in ME2 if anyone bothers to remember.

The resource mining was better than the Mako any day of the week. I hated having to find useless ass metals for the Alliance mission. I rather have probed in ME1. The only good think about the Mako was its cannon. That ruled. Still don't like how if the Thresher Maw spawns on me, I'M DEAD.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Ashley is horrible, and water is wet.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 3, 2012)

Ashley is amazing and water is still wet 

I loved the Mako in ME1. The on planet away missions were made with the right mindset but improvements in technology made that unnecessary as of ME2.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 3, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Get off your high horses on "Ashley's a cunt". Kaiden's a total dick towards you in ME2 if anyone bothers to remember.
> 
> The resource mining was better than the Mako any day of the week. I hated having to find useless ass metals for the Alliance mission. I rather have probed in ME1. The only good think about the Mako was its cannon. That ruled. Still don't like how if the Thresher Maw spawns on me, I'M DEAD.


Probing planet maybe easier to get resources, but you must be mad to think that it was more fun that exploring planet for resources (and shooting random space monkey in the process). I feel betrayed when i found out I couldn't land in random planet in mass effect 2 .


Matta Clatta said:


> Ashley is amazing and water is still wet
> 
> I loved the Mako in ME1. The on planet away missions were made with the right mindset but improvements in technology made that unnecessary as of ME2.


The whole resource gathering concept is unnecessary from plot stand point, You're supposed to save up galaxy not running around probing planet for resources.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 3, 2012)

The Mako was hilarious. I kinda miss it too.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 3, 2012)

Mako > Probing Uranus. Anyone who says different is probably on something I want.


And Ashley>Kaidan for the simple reason that she actually triggers emotional reaction. Kaidan's just a cardboard cutout (who turns into a dick)

Well gaiz, it's been fun, but this is probably gonna be my last post on NF till ME3 comes out (heading back to school for my final few months). We should probably put together a list of gamertags in a post or link or summat. I'm on PC, tag is Cromerlizator.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought the Mako was shit until I played ME2. Dat scanning.

Kaidan is amazing. IDK why he gets so much hate.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2012)

left4lol said:


> The whole resource gathering concept is unnecessary from plot stand point, You're supposed to save up galaxy not running around probing planet for resources.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> but there was nothing wrong with the actual mako


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> The Mako was hilarious. I kinda miss it too.



For all the wrong reasons of course. I still find it finny that when visiting the Normandy Crash Site the Mako appears to be completely intact and unharmed other than being caught in the landscape


----------



## Cromer (Feb 3, 2012)

The Mako is so bad its Good. Planet probing is just bad.


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory, save files cannot be imported into the demo, but it has been confirmed that there will be a CC.



Vino said:


> Liara was cute in ME1 but then she turned DARKNESS.


They sprinkled some hardass on her to make her more relevant or something. 

I admittedly still like her (BioWare overplays the "virginal, naive love interest" archetype far too much), but it still felt as if it came right out of left-field.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the worst thing about Ashley is her usage of "O Captain, My Captain."

It's like, "Seriously, bitch?  Do you even know what that means?"

@Circe - Thank you on two counts - one for the CC information and more important for a better Jack scan.  <3 Jack.

Do we know if they'll still be using the face codes?

And I don't know. For some reason the Liara thing kind of made sense to me in the context. It seems more like a sign that she took Shepard's death harder than everyone else since, at the start, that was her whole reason for the involvement with the Shadow Broker (and Cerberus). Whereas Ashley and Kaidan, it's just like, "YOU WEREN'T THERE, MAN. YOU WEREN'T THERE!" After having played ME1 and ME2 so much recently, she's gotta be in my top 3 favorite still with Jack and Garrus.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers concerning Jack_ 



If she's a teacher now at Grissom Academy, I wonder if we'll meet her at Grissom and if we'll run into David from Project Overlord. It would be nice to see the two have interaction since, if Jack matured as much as they want her to, it might be good for both of them.


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2012)

At least that shit didn't say "had to be sexy."

Edit: I haven't heard anything about how the CC works. I'd imagine there will be codes, but since there are more variables, I'm not sure that previously existing codes will be directly translatable.

Editedit: Honestly, after they dreamt up the "Shepard dies" plot point, of all the squad mates, only Liara really could fill the role of retrieving Shepard's body. I'm not sure I would say she took it the "hardest," but Liara, from what we have seen, seems to be the sort to develop a few, powerful, passionate attachments (to ideas and people alike) and cling to them. Ash/Kaidan are Alliance; they're better equipped to losing loved ones and comrades...and neither of them would ever work for Cerberus. There's little chance TIM would be stupid enough to try to approach them. Garrus disappeared, Wrex is off on Tuchanka (which is hardly the ideal place to make contact with) and is too cynical to believe anything TIM says, and Tali's gone back to the Migrant Fleet.

...I have to wonder what they said to Liara though. LOL WE CN BRNG BCK SHEPPHERD NO 1 HAS DUN THIS BUT WE CAN

After all, it isn't as if Cerberus has a dodgy scientific history or anything.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 3, 2012)

OMFG JACK HAS A

*Spoiler*: __ 



WIDOW SNIPER

SNIPER ADEPT/VANGUARD JACK?


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Circe said:


> At least that shit didn't say "had to be sexy."
> 
> Edit: I haven't heard anything about how the CC works. I'd imagine there will be codes, but since there are more variables, I'm not sure that previously existing codes will be directly translatable.



My concern is mainly using the demo to work out some character appearances (since we all know importing will probably look like crap like it usually did from ME1 to ME2), and having a way to be able to "save" them for when ME3 pops out.

Worst case scenario, could do what was done in ME3 and count the sliders.

And agreed. Though I think she actually looks pretty sexy, but hey...  I'm really pleased with what we know about Jack right now.

@Axl - HOW DID I MISS THAT?! I ONLY JUST NOTICED. THAT IS AWESOME.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 3, 2012)

I know right Matty 
That is completely boss level

I guess her 
*Spoiler*: __ 



weapon taste


 changed for the better too :33



Krory said:


> Maybe if you've been lobotomized.



DID ANYONE ELSE GET THE JOKE? 
ANYONE?
NO?


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2012)

According to devs, squad mates will be able to use all the weapons Shep can (not sure if this includes heavies), which is why we've seen quite a few screens of characters toting Widows...despite the fact that their arms should shatter into a million tiny pieces of agony.





Krory said:


> My concern is mainly using the demo to work out some character appearances (since we all know importing will probably look like crap like it usually did from ME1 to ME2), and having a way to be able to "save" them for when ME3 pops out.


My main import from ME1 to 2 looked all right 
*Spoiler*: __ 








(though I ended up tweaking her), but when I edited some saves to change gender...o god. 


> And agreed. Though I think she actually looks pretty sexy, but hey...  I'm really pleased with what we know about Jack right now.


I think it suits her. The blurb at least gives the impression (false or not) that they were primarily thinking of her character. After Ashley's page, when I saw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the EDI blurb, I was just done. Srsly.




Edit: And about importing, custom characters from ME1/2 can now be tweaked in CC instead of building from scratch. So there will likely be fewer cases of Shepard looking like The Thing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2012)

Circe said:


> Edit: And about importing, custom characters from ME1/2 can now be tweaked in CC instead of building from scratch. So there will likely be fewer cases of Shepard looking like The Thing.



Oh thank god. Can't tell you how many times I've debated just starting over from scratch because my imported Shepard looked ugly as fuck.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 3, 2012)

You know what
I want a squad mate who's "powers" are based on using heavy weapons
Like suppressing an area with a barrage of rockets D

ooooh
We can have a little weapon mechanical tinkerer female squaddie with heavy weapons 
I will give the blackstorm


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2012)

> I will give the blackstorm


After one time when Garrus ran across my line of sight and made me blow all of us up with the Cain, I don't think I'd let them use heavies, even if they can.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard about the squaddies using any weapon, since people shat bricks because Liara has been using the Revenant AR. Which is pretty sexy.

And on the topic of Liara... I think that's why I perhaps feel she "took it the hardest." Not just a matter of being the most equipped to recover Shepard's body, but in the context of the story (if you look at it from a point of view that's not "It's a game, they wanted to change her"), the fact that a group like Cerberus could so easily convince Liara (since as you point out, not like they're some sort of shady terrorist organization that caused so many meaningless deaths and performed harsh experiments) to help them is a sign of her vulnerability when it comes to Shepard. Though I tend to look at it from points of view like that - I guess maybe I'm just a little ignorant. I don't look at it as "She's the only viable character to fill the role." I look at it as, "She's in that role and it's contributing to her character."

And yeah, I have to say out of all the females so far, Jack is the only one they seemed more worried about contributing to her character than her appearance. But then again, Ashley had no character... I mean... seriously... "O Captain, My Captain?" Am I the only one that sees what's wrong with that?! AM I!?

My main in ME2 I made from scratch in ME2 but couldn't replicate her in ME1. But usually transitioning from ME1 to ME2 for me doesn't look "right" since models in ME1 were mostly trash. _Especially_ the males. Hell, males in ME2 usually looked mediocre at best as well. If I can make a decent male in ME3, I'd be pleased.

Though if the ME3 has a full CC then, then I fully intend doing that until game release.

Also on the note of AI (game AI, not... in-game AI...), since they increased the enemy AI I would hope that they increased ally AI as well...

EDIT: Also...


*Spoiler*: _Some area spoilers_ 



We will be able to go back to the Presidium and there will be even more to explore there than before. He's the  about some of the areas.


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Liara


I think we agree, actually. Obviously from a meta-perspective they wanted to grow her character (and she was the one most fit to fill the role), but whereas I'm not sure we can actually judge who grieved most deeply, it's beyond speculation that, for Liara, Shepard is a point of vulnerability. The rest of the squad could throw themselves into work or service, but, after the revelations about the protheans, I don't imagine there'd be much to distract her - especially since Shepard is likely the first real friend she made in her 106-year-long socially retarded hobo life.

...Still kind of felt bad when I got to Horizon after the first time I ever didn't blow up Kaidan (which was only a few months ago), and he says something like losing Shep was like "losing a limb." At first I was like "wat," but then I read the codex entry that claims L2s suffer from severe pain and physical impairment when under emotional duress. 



> My main in ME2 I made from scratch in ME2 but couldn't replicate her in ME1.


 I'm almost certain there's a programme for that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2012)

left4lol said:


> Probing planet maybe easier to get resources, but you must be mad to think that it was more fun that exploring planet for resources (and shooting random space monkey in the process). I feel betrayed when i found out I couldn't land in random planet in mass effect 2 .
> 
> The whole resource gathering concept is unnecessary from plot stand point, You're supposed to save up galaxy not running around probing planet for resources.



Apperently you scanned every planet like a jack ass. Try scanning the ones that have missions (JUST for hte missions) and ones that are "Rich". Game = 500x easier & shorter.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Circe said:


> Liara.



True, true. I guess that's why I like her so much and I feel that she has grown so much. At first I was kind of put off when she was using the Beneziah threat against the human (even though it was kind of cool but at the same time I was like, "This is not my beautiful Liara!"), but things certainly improved as it went on. It became more and more obvious her anger and the likes is a side-effect of what had happened and not just, "LOL, she's more badass." But again, might be a slightly ignorant view on my part. But Liara definitely feels like a more "whole" character than Kaidan and Ashley though understandably so.




> Kaidan.



Yeah, I was admittedly a bit confused. It's like, "Dude... Kaidan... I didn't even _speak_ to you through the entire game." But I suppose that makes it a bit more understandable.



> I'm almost certain there's a programme for that.



That would be nice though I'm going to try and avoid going back to ME1 since it feels sort of... tedious now. That's really the only word I can find for it.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 3, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Apperently you scanned every planet like a jack ass. Try scanning the ones that have missions (JUST for hte missions) and ones that are "Rich". Game = 500x easier & shorter.


Or like me, you could just use a save game editor and give yourself all the resource that you want without playing some bullshit minigame .


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Along with the news that the DLC bundled with toys and books is INACCURATE INFORMATION, Associate Producer Mark Gamble also tells ME fans to keep those ME3 saves... just in case.



> First things first. BioWare has launched a Mass Effect 3 'Mission Command' Facebook app exclusively for the 'Better with Kinect' Xbox 360 version of the game, offering fans the opportunity to win Xbox Live Avatar props, like the Normandy Avatar prop and other gubbins. This will eventually lead to the opportunity to win a custom Xbox 360 console in Paragon and Renegade designs, with a Kinect device.
> 
> Second things second, BioWare is also suggesting that Mass Effect 3 players keep hold of their saves once they're done with the trilogy finale, as there might be a possibility that they'll be used in a future Mass Effect story, as the franchise could move on to new pastures following the closure of Shepard's narrative arc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 3, 2012)

left4lol said:


> Or like me, you could just use a save game editor and give yourself all the resource that you want without playing some bullshit minigame .





It's not that bad the first time around, but when you are on your second or third play through...  It was the same with collecting all the resources in the ME1.  After collecting them once, I did not have it in me to collect them all again for two more times.  

I am looking forward to ME3.  I still have to more runs to get done.  



> ...as the franchise could move on to new pastures following the closure of Shepard's narrative arc.



It would be interesting to see how far they can take that idea.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Well BioWare (namely Gamble) was teasing yesterday the prospect of going for prequels for ME4 and such.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2012)

Fuck you Bioware for being such a tease.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2012)

That would be a lot of fun to carry over Sheppards data to a new game.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 3, 2012)

Circe said:


> Krory, save files cannot be imported into the demo, but it has been confirmed that there will be a CC.
> 
> 
> They sprinkled some hardass on her to make her more relevant or something.
> ...



I love jacks design! I wonder what her romance will be in part 3


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Chris Priestly responding to the backlash over the new Deception novel thanks to all the continuity errors.

According to Chris Priestly, BioWare and Del Ray are extend their "sincerest apologies" and are working on "a number of changes" that will appear in future editions of the novel.

I hope that means they plan on rewriting it from scratch.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, here's a new video of gameplay (the same mission with the female Krogan we always see), with developer commentary. It's a shoddy angle since it's on-screen recorded but it gives a good view of customization. SPOILER: It looks sexy as Hell.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Chris Priestly responding to the backlash over the new Deception novel thanks to all the continuity errors.
> 
> According to Chris Priestly, BioWare and Del Ray are extend their "sincerest apologies" and are working on "a number of changes" that will appear in future editions of the novel.
> 
> I hope that means they plan on rewriting it from scratch.



I don't know how that will work unless they just cut a whole lot of the mistakes out altogether. Most of them are plot relevant though


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

As I said, an entire rewrite is in order.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, here's a new video of gameplay (the same mission with the female Krogan we always see), with developer commentary. It's a shoddy angle since it's on-screen recorded but it gives a good view of customization. SPOILER: It looks sexy as Hell.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 3, 2012)

Just finished Arrival kinda dragged a bit but damn that was intense felt bad for everyone involved. Will be interesting to see the repercussions play out in ME3. 

Gah need to finish my FemShep run so i can move onto another run with the CB intact.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright guys, me and Magnum need a PS3 team when this Demo starts.

I'm going to be a Krogan Sentinel, Magnum told me he'll be a Drell Adept. We share a PS3 so...we can't get on at the same time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2012)

did they ever say if multiplayer will have split screen?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2012)

Last I heard they said they were not going to include it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately. No split-screen and no bots.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2012)

damn i'am gonna have to get me some freinds!


----------



## Butcher (Feb 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, unfortunately. No split-screen and no bots.


I thought as much.

@ Zen: Didn't you say you have a PS3?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah but  my mass effect games are 360


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Better graphix than 360 I suppose.


----------



## Hana (Feb 3, 2012)

Even with the use of Mass Effect 3 footage, I can't get through an entire Creed song.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh shit, I'll probably have ME noobs on the PS3 Demo.

Lot of people are not going to know what the hell to do with their class.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Why the _Hell_ would someone ruin Mass Effect footage with garbage from that piece of shit band?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2012)

said footage redeems that song atleast


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

No. It doesn't. Because it's a fucking Creed song.

Might as well do Miley Cyrus or some stupid shit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alliance News Network Report!_ 







> *From: Alliance News Network Information Partners
> 
> August 24, 2186
> 
> ...


----------



## Hana (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome! I love that Bioware will be doing this every Friday until launch. 



> “It’s a big galaxy. The geth are one of many threats we talk about, and rest assured, the Alliance will be prepared for whatever comes our way.”



Bioware loves death by irony don't they?


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought that was really cool.  It's pretty groovy how they're doing that.
 so you can stay updated.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope I get the option to laugh in Prime Minister Shastri's face when the Reapers arrive.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 4, 2012)

Shastri? I still want, above all things, to complete my Punch Trilogy.


'Ah yes, "Schadenfreude". A supposed state of of pleasure arising from watching Valern's face as the Reapers arrive. We have dismissed that claim.'


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 4, 2012)

"Its a big galaxy"
Awww


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2012)

i am hoping that there is a paragon renegade action for the turian admin as a reaper is about to step on him >


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 4, 2012)

Achievements are out 
(Spoilers)


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2012)

Well time to make a Bayonetta Shepard
Why?
Eh i need a 33rd play through 

looks like one play through will net me all but 3 achievements
 the insanity one since usually you have to beat it once to unlock insanity, the import a me3 character and the level 60 acheevo 
Plus the first like 15 are story based
Also 100 melee kills?
HEAVY MELEE SPAM 

also i hope there will be a character analyzer like you can check various decisions before loading up :33


HERES HOPING TO ME3 GETTING AT LEAST 500 MORE POINTS IN DLC ACHEEVOS DD


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2012)

also how does a heavy melee work?
Do you tap b or hold b?


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

Heavy melee is hold B I believe.

For the achievements, do they at least have the really spoilerific ones as "Secret"?

EDIT: I really like how they have the achievements so that every single multiplayer one has an alternate singleplayer equivalent you can do instead.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 4, 2012)

Thankfully there weren't any kinect Achievements


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 4, 2012)

What's the kinect compatibility for? Just Voice attacks
Say a voice attack X number of times you just got 10 gamerscore


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 4, 2012)

Hana said:


> Bioware loves death by irony don't they?



I love that shit. It's why I'm contemplating letting the Council live on my next Renegade Shep playthrough, so when the Reapers do invade, my Shepard can rub it in their fucking faces after he saves their lives for the umpteenth time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2012)

Exactly.  I want to see their face when the Reapers start attacking.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

That's why I always leave them alive. 

I imagine Shepard being questioned in the Citadel and they're like, "Where are your Reapers now?" Shepard just points behind them to show a Reaper heading straight to the window behind them.

And as they turn back to face Shepard, s/he is already bent over with his/her ass in their face going, "Go on... kiss it."

In other news, I'm hoping I get the prize this week from the ME Facebook game.  I want that extra Normandy avatar prop.

And again, I am significantly pleased with the achievements.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2012)

This is what's posted on Amazon for 360's Collector Edition:

_Due to high demand (and possibly the imminent Reaper invasion), we have unfortunately run out of our pre-order allocation for Mass Effect 3 - Collector's Edition for Xbox 360. We are looking to secure additional allocation from the publisher and will update this page if that occurs. Please note -- if you have already pre-ordered this edition -- do not cancel as you may not be able to re-order._

My friend just tried ordering it and he couldn't.  He should have listened to me and ordered it when it was announced.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

I got mine late, just pre-ordered the beginning of June but getting it from GameStop.

I don't have the full thing paid off yet but I'm getting it the day of and have enough down (20 bucks). 

But yeah. With these now, you gotta be fast! I remember my brother and I pre-ordered the Gears 3 Epic Edition and we went in like two months before the game came out to finish paying it off. She couldn't find our pre-order (we didn't have the receipt) but she was looking under the wrong name. She told us it was a good thing because they had stopped taking pre-orders for it a few weeks prior.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy Crap  


Just did the lair of the shadow broker again but this was the first time i took time to read every single dossier on all the people. 


The illusive man and his "sexual partners" list for the week?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Holy Crap
> 
> 
> Just did the lair of the shadow broker again but this was the first time i took time to read every single dossier on all the people.
> ...



I don't know whats more impressive the Twins or the Matriarch


----------



## Fiona (Feb 4, 2012)

The twins and then the (twice) thing 


I lolled so hard


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

Jack Harper is a pimp.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't know whats more impressive the Twins or the Matriarch



That old ass man is getting all types of ass multiple times per week. He was truly number 1.
I'm gonna feel bad about killing him


----------



## Fiona (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so gonna beat the shit out of him 


i mean like literally. 



if there is a fight scene and if i can, i will run up and beat the shit out of him with mu gun and utilize my new omni blade


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothing unites a galaxy faster than putting it's supplies of poontang in harms way.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

I really hope I don't need Elias Kelham's help in taking back the Citadel, because I just beat the shit out of him on my main .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally, I got Jack and Miranda to make peace . For now on, I'm gonna save Zaeed and Jack's loyalty missions for last.

Of course, I gotta do them before I get the IFF though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2012)

Let Zaeed burn to death.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Finally, I got Jack and Miranda to make peace . For now on, I'm gonna save Zaeed and Jack's loyalty missions for last.
> 
> Of course, I gotta do them before I get the IFF though.



Eh I usually do Zaeed and Kasumi's loyalty missions first (Or the latest being after I pick up Grunt) so I can get the Firestorm and Locust


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I try to do Kasumi's mission first most of the time because of the Locust. Such a sexy SMG. 

I wonder if the weapons that appear in ME3 that were DLC in ME2... if we'll be able to get them naturally in game or if they only appear for people with that DLC or something... 

Also, I think we should aspire to the goal of hitting 10,000 posts by the time of release.  Only 1,000 away.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2012)

I think we'll hit that.  Once the demo comes out, we'll have a bunch of posts.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Very true.

I expect everyone to at the very least say what they're playing in both the single-player and multi-player aspects of the game. 

Assuming I can get the demo for the PC (I assume there'll be one, right?), I can also take some pictures of my Sheps in action.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Eh I usually do Zaeed and Kasumi's loyalty missions first (Or the latest being after I pick up Grunt) so I can get the Firestorm and Locust



I always do Kasumi's loyalty mission  first. The Locust is my favorite sub-machine gun.

I must be one of the few that didn't like the Firestormer. Luckily, I had enough Paragon points to save the workers, and earn Zaeed's loyalty .



Rukia said:


> Let Zaeed burn to death.



Why would I let a badass like Zaeed die ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Meh. Zaeed. Him and Jacob are just so... gah...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

i ca understand your ur bias against Jacob

but Zaeed is so awesome, what the hell


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

"HAY, LOOK AT ME, I STARTED A HALFWIT MERCENARY GROUP THAT CAN'T GET ANYTHING ACCOMPLISHED. HERP DERP."


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Should I bother going through all of the N7 missions in ME2?  You folks decide my fate!


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 5, 2012)

DO EET! Get to Joab. 

BTW, I'm currently trying to decide if I should rewrite the Heretics or blow them out of the sky in my latest playthrough...


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I always rewrite, personally.

I don't care if the quarian and krogan don't side with me. I HAVE FUCKING GETH AND RACHNI. I DON'T NEED YOU.

I also think I managed to answer my own question of how ME3 imports will work since I just realized when you try to import your ME2 save into ME2 (for a new game plus), it looks like it can pick any save AFTER the credits. So that's cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "HAY, LOOK AT ME, I STARTED A HALFWIT MERCENARY GROUP THAT CAN'T GET ANYTHING ACCOMPLISHED. HERP DERP."



they don't accomplish any thing because they kicked him out and new management sucks, and even then they seem to be involved in allot, Shepard just fucks their shit up, they had a bigger presence then the other 2 merc groups


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Eclipse surpassed them in overall involvement. And they seem to be accomplishing _something_. Keeping Vido away from Zaeed, the supposed "badass," for twenty years.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

The Blue suns: Ran Purgatory, Were the leaders in the effort to take down Archange, Were active on the Citadel. owned entire blocks of omega, Stole a Prothean artifact, Raided an alliance facility, attacked and  raided an Alliance frigate, Recovered Shepard's body,Funded and Okeers research which created Grunt.

Eclipse is shit compared to them.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I just wanted to get definitive hypocrisy.  Thanks. You've just proven they got _more_ done with Zaeed gone. Zaeed was holding them back. Just like he tried to hold Shepard back until he got a nice solid punch to the face.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I always rewrite, personally.
> 
> I don't care if the quarian and krogan don't side with me. *I HAVE FUCKING GETH AND RACHNI. I DON'T NEED YOU.*
> 
> I also think I managed to answer my own question of how ME3 imports will work since I just realized when you try to import your ME2 save into ME2 (for a new game plus), it looks like it can pick any save AFTER the credits. So that's cool.



What happens if the Rachni and Geth get indoctrinated again?

Although I doubt the Geth will, since rewriting or destroying the heretics is suppose to stop them from siding with the Reapers. There's always that chance though . The Rachni have a higher chance of getting indoctrinated again.



Krory said:


> "HAY, LOOK AT ME, I STARTED A HALFWIT MERCENARY GROUP THAT CAN'T GET ANYTHING ACCOMPLISHED. HERP DERP."



Cut him some slack man. I'm sure he would've been a lot cooler if he had more screen time.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

You don't need a "lot of screen time" to be cool.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

Never said he needed a lot. Just more than he was given.

Besides, I like his "goddam" remarks .


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

His only good one was the obvious Firefly reference.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Firefly(Joss Whedon in general), but I might have forgotten the scene, mainly because I'm skipping dialogue scenes to get done with my files quicker .

Could you remind me?


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

It's when the first meet Zaeed, and he says that you should get his idiotic personal grudge loyalty mission out of the way so you can focus on being "big goddamn heroes."

Though in Firefly they just say "big damn heroes."


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks.

I'm debating if I wanna finish my only Romance Shepard Infiltrator, or if I wanna make a female Infiltrator Shepard. I still need a file where I give the CB to Cerberus, and Ashley alive. I also need a file where the Rachni Queen is dead, and I blow up the Geth heretics.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I need all of those things as well, but I can't bring myself to do some of them. I know I'm supposed to be playing a character but I really can't bring myself to give the base to him, or kill the Queen, or destroy the Geth. I feel like an awful, awful person... which I guess I should congratulate BioWare for, for making me _feel_ in a game. 

I need an Ashley and Kaidan romance still but I'm not as concerned about those as the other eight or so playthroughs I am working on. I hope to have them done by the time the demo comes out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I also have to go back to my previous two saves and wrap up N7 missions post-game that I didn't do then.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I just wanted to get definitive hypocrisy.  Thanks. You've just proven they got _more_ done with Zaeed gone. Zaeed was holding them back. Just like he tried to hold Shepard back until he got a nice solid punch to the face.



i....but..... dammit....


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

When I did Zaeed's personal mission, leaving him to die in the fire is when I ironically fell in love with his character.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

I also still need a Soldier and I need to finish my Sentinel. My Adept is gonna be the first file I load up, with my Infiltrator being second.

I MIGHT do a Vanguard, but I don't mind if I don't get to it. I'm definitely not gonna make an Engineer. Why do Engineer's have to suck so bad in ME 2 ? I heard they were pretty good in the first one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been playing an Engineer as Isaac Shepard and I'm fucking loving it. Explosive Drone, Heavy Incinerate, and Heavy Overload with all of the Tech research projects just wrecks shit so much more unimaginably than anything else I've played. Add on them getting a Sentry Turret for ME3... so sexy.

And not to mention giving them Assault Rifle training and Warp Ammo...

Though Infiltrator is still my main and my favorite and I'll probably upload her first.

I have 4 more N7 missions, Arrival, and Lair of the Shadow Broker left on Isaac then I go get the Reaper IFF, Legion's Loyalty, then the end. I have to split up those last couple so that I can have four different saves for Miranda's romance, Jack's romance, Tali's romance, and no romance.

Then do the same exact thing with Isaac on another save where I have Ashley alive instead of Kaidan.  Then do my main with Kaidan alive, then my secondary fShep with Ashley alive (which I again split into Garrus romance and no romance - I decided not to do a Thane romance yet).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

Warp Ammo has to be the best ammo power. I have it  a bonus power on all my characters.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2012)

My first Shepard that I carry over will be a Soldier Paragon Spacer/War Hero Shepard who stayed loyal to Liara.  And of course, Kaidan is dead.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Same, except my main Infiltrator. I gave her the Flashbang Grenade from Kasumi because it just seemed awesome. 

My main, the Infiltrator, is a Colonist Sole Survivor, Ashley died (in my main run, but I have one with Ashley alive instead), and she romanced Liara and stayed faithful in ME2. Solid Paragon except for headbutting a Krogan.

Like Joker said... maximum headbutting capacity.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 5, 2012)

My main is:

Sentinel-Ashley lived-killed Rachni Queen-Saved council-No romance in ME or ME 2- Destroy the base

I'm on my next to last playthrough(The one above).

Then I'll beat my Femshep Vanguard(Already halfway through this file). With no romance, then I'll be done.

Only got my Adept Shep ready to go, who romanced Miranda.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 5, 2012)

I have two mains, one male one female.  My Male is a Spacer/Sole Survivor Infiltrator, Council is saved, Wrex is alive (obviously), destroyed the collector base, Ashley alive (a mistake I realize now), romanced Liara, romanced Tali, probably going to stay with Tali, oh and I spared the Rachni Queen

My Female is a Sentinel, Spacer (I really like the idea of having parents)/War Hero, much of the same but stayed loyal to Liara, basically one paragon male one paragon female, I'm like Krory in that I can't help but make the paragon choices in some instances, I can be dick around people, or be a smart ass to the council, but I can stand the idea of giving anything to Cerberus or killing an entire species, oh well.

I'm getting through ME1 right now, getting through some of the side quests right now, then I plan or blitzing through the main quests.  Playing Soldier for the first time, I don't like it in ME1 but I'm hoping it will be better in ME2 since it becomes more of a shooter, as well as the Adrenaline Rush slo-mo ability.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2012)

Main: 
Lenore Shepard, mostly renegade. Vanguard. Colonist, sole survivor. Dead Ashley. Didn't romance anyone in ME1. Saved the council. Romanced Fucked Garrus in ME2. Blew up the collectors in ME2.


My male Shepard is named Arndt and he's a badass asshole except for his voice, which is slightly too high for a man with balls the size of Jupiter. Arndt fucks bitches and shaves with a machete.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Leave it to Meer to fuck up a perfectly good character.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 5, 2012)

Am I the only one with a main that has no romance?


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Probably.

Although my "second main" has no romance yet. I'm holding her out for Allers or hopefully an fShepxJack romance.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 5, 2012)

My Shep is going to be a uber bad ass.

He doesn't have time for romance .

Kicking Reaper ass comes first.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 5, 2012)

I would do a romance with Thane if he was a squadmate in ME3 and wasn't going to die in a few months.  I actually had a romance with him in one of the saves that I lost in the summer, I like his story along with Jack's.  Garrus romance is just sort of strange in a two friends get drunk and have a fling sort of weird. 

I sort of wonder if there might be some sort of miracle cure for the Rollix syndrome that Thane has.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

I assume you mean his Kepral's Syndrome?

And I think Garrus and Shepard's romance is one of the best. I like the whole, "You're the only person I trust in this screwed-up galaxy" thing. In spite of Shepard's over-bearing flirtations, it's Garrus' constant fumbling, stammering, and obviously slight discomfort (and his inappropriate jokes that end up being more inappropriate than he intends) that makes it feel more "real" per se. It has a lot more potential than pretty much every other romance, I feel, than Jack's.

Miranda's was somewhat disappointing in light of Miranda's overall character growth and Tali's boils down to mostly hero-worship. Jacob is Jacob - he's not a real person so he doesn't count. Thane's is cute but I don't know, just feels so much more forced than the others. At least resulting in spontaneous sex feels more right than, "Wow, I've never told anyone about my dead wife or son. _You must be my one true love._"

Though Thane is still cool.

If Jack becomes a bi-option in ME3, I might have to make a female romancing her as my main. Which would require another ME1 playthrough.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I assume you mean his Kepral's Syndrome?
> 
> And I think Garrus and Shepard's romance is one of the best. I like the whole, "You're the only person I trust in this screwed-up galaxy" thing. In spite of Shepard's over-bearing flirtations, it's Garrus' constant fumbling, stammering, and obviously slight discomfort (and his inappropriate jokes that end up being more inappropriate than he intends) that makes it feel more "real" per se. It has a lot more potential than pretty much every other romance, I feel, than Jack's.
> 
> ...



Kepral's Syndrome, what was I thinking about...

Garrus' was alright I get what you're saying, but it doesn't seem like they care for each other in a love sort of way, it's more of a you're my best friend, why don't we have a night together!  

Jacob...who cares it's Jacob.

I can't stand Miranda as a character, so I never romanced her.  

Tali I really like, even if it's hero worship, she evolves as a character in my view.  I really like her loyalty mission.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Probably.
> 
> Although my "second main" has no romance yet. I'm holding her out for Allers or hopefully an fShepxJack romance.



Thanks for reminding me that I need to carry over my no romance Mass Effect 1 character and make a no romance Mass Effect 2 save.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Tali's boils down to mostly hero-worship.



but its hot, steamy hero-worship. And when she's beddin' my Shep, she's got another thing to worship


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

it's not even hero worship, she calls Shepard on his shit on a regular bassis


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

I created a cyborg commando in SWTOR named Commander Shepard and going be to Vanguard at lvl 10. Made him look like default Shep aka Sheploo with Solid Snake eyepatch.

Looks boss as fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

Pic please.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Bluth said:


> Kepral's Syndrome, what was I thinking about...



Cookies?




> Garrus' was alright I get what you're saying, but it doesn't seem like they care for each other in a love sort of way, it's more of a you're my best friend, why don't we have a night together!



It does, and that's probably why I like it, not true love in 30 seconds or less or your money back!




> Jacob...who cares it's Jacob.



Exactly.




> I can't stand Miranda as a character, so I never romanced her.



I didn't at first either but talking to her more and more and her loyalty mission were worth sticking it through and she ended up being one of the better characters, even though her fight with Jack sort of betrays it all. It was nice to eventually see her fully uncomfortable and ashamed of her "perfection."




> Tali I really like, even if it's hero worship, she evolves as a character in my view.  I really like her loyalty mission.



I always imagine Tali like one of those yipping terriers always at your heels. "Oh, Shepard!" And I don't appreciate Kelly and Kasumi trying to hook me up with her. Her loyalty mission was good just because it was a good view of better Quarians.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I will do another one and call him Shepard-Commander. 

If only I could make Legion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

Bitchin


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I even tried to give him the scars on the right side of his cheek from ME2.

If only they could glow red. 

Maybe if I made him a Sith.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder if i can reproduce my shep.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Guh. Just realized the last two ME2 playthroughs I did, I didn't complete ALL of the side missions. /headdesk

Now I have to load those three back up and do it all before I can continue. For some reason I was considering doing a new game plus but I see no benefit to it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

The dude reminds me of Jason Statham


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Guh. Just realized the last two ME2 playthroughs I did, I didn't complete ALL of the side missions. /headdesk
> 
> Now I have to load those three back up and do it all before I can continue. For some reason I was considering doing a new game plus but I see no benefit to it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMDP5Pa007o[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry it just reminded me of this. 



Mist Puppet said:


> The dude reminds me of Jason Statham



Sheploo is so much better than Jason. 

Well maybe not better than Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels Jason but all those other imitators, yeah.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it because I like the cock?


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

No, it's just when someone works so hard for a complete run/achievements that give you nothing/no reward in return. 

Tis the sad fate of a completionist gamer.

I tried to get to level 60 in ME1 myself. Still at 59 3/4 for the past 2 years but since ME3 is around the corner I think I will do another playthrough and get that 60!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 5, 2012)

i Got 60 right on my second run through with out even trying


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2012)

60 is a cakewalk to get on new game plus. In fact, I would be surprised if it was possible to NOT get level 60.

And at least the ME2 missions aren't as bad as the ME1 ones. 

Also, I love taking Grunt and Jack with me on the Derelict Reaper for one simple fact: They're both cool with taking the Geth along. 

Jack's like, "Dude, let's pawn him!" and Grunt's like, "I hear Geth are sneaky, but I can fuck his shit up so we're okay."


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 6, 2012)

Got to take home a Mass Effect 3 pennant from work. About time games started giving us swag again.


_(Swag as in "stuff we all get", not the word that you think defines how cool you are)_


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

People use "swag" like that?

That's just silly.

Something tells me I'm going to seriously regret rewriting the Geth but I just can't NOT do it.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2012)

The World said:


> Sheploo is so much better than Jason.
> 
> Well maybe not better than Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels Jason but all those other imitators, yeah.



I think you mean Snatch Jason, I don't believe Lock, Stock had Staham in it.  He was Turkish in Snatch.  

SWAG has been used that way for a while.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I think you mean Snatch Jason, I don't believe Lock, Stock had Staham in it.  He was Turkish in Snatch.
> 
> SWAG has been used that way for a while.



Of course Statham was in Lock, Stock you n00b. He was Bacon and it was actually his film debut.

But frankly, Statham as Turkish was, indeed, significantly better. Snatch, overall, I think was a better movie.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course Statham was in Lock, Stock you n00b. He was Bacon and it was actually his film debut.
> 
> But frankly, Statham as Turkish was, indeed, significantly better. Snatch, overall, I think was a better movie.



I'm ashamed, thank you, I deserve the n00b designation, you're right, he looks a lot younger in that film.  I've seen Snatch a lot more times than I've seen Lock, Stock, but I'm off my game today, first it's Kepral's syndrome, now it's Guy Ritchie films.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyone makes mistakes.

Even Guy Ritchie (see: Madonna).


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

im on my like 17th playthrough of ME2 and found a side mission i never found before  


Some gigantic freighter on the side of a cliff, was kinda bauce


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2012)

The one where you investigate what made it crash?  You have to shoot a hanging piece of metal to make it fall down?

If I'm running towards the end, it always glitches on me.  You know the last beam you have to walk across before reaching the terminal?  If I run over that beam, then right before I reach the end of it, I get glitched right above it.  I can run on the air, but I can't get down or reach the terminal.  Kinda annoying.


----------



## Godot (Feb 6, 2012)

So ME3 is coming out soon... Seeing as I've lost my save-games, I'm wondering if I should replay ME1 & 2, with all the DLC, and get my awesome Shepherd ready in time


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 6, 2012)

You should.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2012)

one of the craziest side mission is that you have to protect a downed quarian for evac and like waves of varren and shit come at you


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

You guys are behind as shit.

Both a 2-month _and_ 1-month have been posted in advance.

1-month:


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2012)

we need a one day after mass effect 3 gif


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> You guys are behind as shit.
> 
> Both a 2-month _and_ 1-month have been posted in advance.
> 
> 1-month:



 GLORIOUS. Stealing that shit and posting it on Tumblr.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Moar liek "one week until the demo which will take me straight until March 6th."


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess I wasn't one of the 100,000 that win an avatar prop Normandy from the Facebook app. :sulk It's been three days since it ended and all winners are supposed to be notified "on or around the last day" of the mission.

Oh well. I still get it from the Collector's Edition anyways.

And I doubt my Liara pick-up line will be in the top 50 of the latest mission to get me early demo access. But that's probably for the better.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh shit.. I forgot about that.. I didn't win it either. :'c


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

That's pretty shitty.  I was really hoping I'd get one to give away or something. And my brother was going for one as well since his dupe-account on XBL need a prop. 

Are you getting the CE, though? At least you'll get it anyway then. I can still cross my fingers for the early demo access, but... I won't hold my breath. Even though all the entries suck so bad so far (except mine). I doubt they'll even read them all.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm getting CE. :33 Pre-order it a few months back. Gonna be so chill. 

I think they randomly pick people too. I really_ really_ want early access.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Same, and I thought up the perfect pick-up line, too! I TOOK IT SERIOUSLY.

"I'll show you mine if you show me azures (az-yours)."

Though early access would screw me (if it's full early access and not just early MP) because I still have so many playthroughs to finish.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

I choosed renenegade and mention Kaidan. Hatrs gonna hate. 

I thought early access was Feb 14 for MP & demo? And MP will open up on 17th for everyone else?


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

You're the man now, dog. 

Yeah, that's what I thought, but the contest just mentions, "HERP, DERP, EARLY ACCESS!" so I got my hopes up.

If you win, you have to give me your second code.  Since I doubt it's ME people judging them, I bet they won't even get mine.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Also, looks like a LOT of people mentioned Kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

A lot of people mention my husbando? Wut.. I though Kaidan was hipster as fuck.  I think with ME3 coming up his popularity will sky rocket and I'll be all "I liked him before he was in ME3."  Looking forward to it. 

Yeah if I win 'll give you the 2nd code.. just return the fave bro.  I doubt I'll win though. I guess I'll have to find other ways.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I still have about six other playthroughs to do so... I shouldn't worry about the demo too much yet.  Only a week left.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

I plan to do a fast playthrough ME1-2 the weekend before ME3's release. HHHNNNG---!! I need to get that renegade Kaidan pro human play! NEED IT


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the only ones I don't have from ME1 are ironically a Kaidan romance and an Ashley romance, but I may have old saves of those. But I have too much other shit to worry about right now (I still need to do my main Anya with Kaidan alive, my Ashley side with Garrus romance and no romance with Ashley alive, and my Isaac side with Miranda, Jack, Tali romances and no romance with Ashley alive... though my main with Kaidan alive is the most important).


----------



## Cromer (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got done with a Paragon-through, Geth-destroyed, Rachni-saved, Kaidan-Surviving, No-Romance, Male Engineer. Got to have that option in ME3, just in case...


What? Being straight doesn't mean I don't wanna see how a gay Shepard romance would go!


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory do you mean


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I mean, you're the man now DAWG.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 6, 2012)

That's right woman, better know your place and 'spec' yo' man.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't mean _you_ were the man.

Obviously. That'd be impossible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7bmtSgrhMak[/YOUTUBE]

Short and Sweet


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

So, nothing new.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Pirating it to spite Krory.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> 60 is a cakewalk to get on new game plus. In fact, I would be surprised if it was possible to NOT get level 60.
> 
> And at least the ME2 missions aren't as bad as the ME1 ones.
> 
> ...



I usually take Grunt and Thane. I take Grunt because...he's Grunt. I take thane for his Shredder Ammo. Very handy in taking down those annoying husks.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 6, 2012)

Bioware throwing out the big bucks to promote ME3. Damn


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pirating it to spite Krory.



I'm not against pirating. I pirated Dead Island and The Witcher 2. 

And didn't ME2 have a super bowl commercial or something, too?

Also for husks - any biotic. A wide-area biotic power like Shockwave or the upgrades of Throw namely. Or Pull. Husks are instantly demolished.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh wait.. it's just a fan made trailer. 

I know they had an official trailer made in 2010 for ME2's release.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I thought that super-awesome cinematic trailer was one they did for the Super Bowl or something.

I dunno. Eggball still confounds me, so...

Well... I'm about halfway done with my playthroughs. I should probably go finish up the N7 missions I need on my first three which should hopefully not take long.

I still keep hoping that maybe they just didn't notify the winners of the Normandy prop item on Facebook yet and that I still have a chance.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

What Normandy prop item?


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What Normandy prop item?



The one I know for a fact you have because I saw it on your avatar.  From PAX I assume, right? I think that's where they handed them out.

They come with the N7 Collector's Edition as well.

And Facebook was doing a "Mass Effect 3 Mission Command" game. The first mission was simply to sign up and the first 100,000 people would have the Normandy avatar prop unlocked for them. I signed up and they're already on to mission 2 (flirt with or reject Liara for a chance to win two tokens to early ME3 MP demo access - top 50 chosen by originality, humor, etc.) and I haven't received any notification so I assume I didn't get it in time.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

Any word on the femshep trailer?


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Nothing yet but the official ME twitter did mention that there would be more of fShep to come (this was said in response to the latest trailer that had some fShep in it)... so hopefully soon.

Maybe it will be their launch trailer?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not even using it anymore  Rocking the portal gun, I'll probably use the Normandy ship again though. They always have tons of that stuff at conventions, I'll pick up extra shit where I can next time. I actually did have an extra ship, sold it for WoW gold.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I was trying to show my brother and I saw you changed it to the Portal gun. I was like, "FFFFFFF noob."

I'm getting the Normandy prop anyway since I'm getting the CE (was hoping to get an extra, though!)... though I would kill - quite literally _kill_ - for that Long Service Medal they handed out. 

At least the ME3 CE will be a nice three-week-early birthday gift for me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I popped my inflatable omniblade


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww, that sucks. D:

I see a lot of those on e-Bay, though.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

Done with my main playthrough. 

I'm debating on whether or not to continue my FemShep. She is already halfway through the game, but right now I think I can wait for ME 3.

I'll have a total of 2 files if I stop now. Both male, one with romance.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I still have so many playthroughs... /sob

I have to reload my two Alison and one Anya saves, do the N7 missions (unless I just DON'T do them).

And then one more Anya, two Alison, and four Isaacs. Holy shit... AND I STILL HAVE NO ROMANCE FOR ASHLEY OR KAIDAN.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still have so many playthroughs... /sob
> 
> I have to reload my two Alison and one Anya saves, do the N7 missions (unless I just DON'T do them).
> 
> And then one more Anya, two Alison, and four Isaacs. Holy shit... AND I STILL HAVE NO ROMANCE FOR ASHLEY OR KAIDAN.


Damn, I guess you'll have to play day in and day out to at least to get done with all that.

Even then you might only get halfway through with those.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Damn, I guess you'll have to play day in and day out to at least to get done with all that.
> 
> Even then you might only get halfway through with those.



I was shooting for finish by the demo.

But some of them will go quickly. Like the Isaac one, I need to do one for Tali, Miranda, Jack, and no romance so I just save at a point (before doing Legion's loyalty, with every other mission done). Make sure I'm up to one or two conversations before fully initiating a romance before I start. Start one, go through the game and reload that save, then do the next. Saves a lot of time. What kills time, though, is not being able to skip some scenes.

That's what I'll do with Ashley as well to split up a Garrus romance and no romance.

If anything I won't do Kaidan and Ashley romances. I have like three ME1 saves that are old and I don't remember what they're for/about so I have to check 'em.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

I am almost done with my 17th playthrough, after tonight i should be done and im finally gonna do one last complete playthrough of both games and then i will be done :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Lucky. 

I want TB to do a picture of my Shep with Liara.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

I give up, I can't give the CB to Cerberus. No way am I gonna give something like that to some human extremist group, who will probably wipe out your alien allies with that kind of tech.

However, I still have the guts to kill the Rachni Queen and destroy the Heretic Geth . That's what I'm gonna do with my FemShep.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont like the message you get from the quarian admiral about the data from tali's dad :scared


"an army of synthetics" 



I feel like THAT is the decision that comes back to haunt you in ME3


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

You sure it won't just be the Quarians new Synthetic's vs. the Geth to take back their homeworld?

I made sure to tell the Admirals not to go to war on my main file.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Agreed, Fiona. I didn't think about it much until these playthroughs. Every single thing is making me paranoid but I can't just _not_ do some things. One of those is keeping the Collector Base.

I'm about to do it. I stop and think and then it's like... "You know what? Fuck you, Harper. I'm blowing this shit up."

I also sincerely hope in ME3 Shepard somehow finds out about who The Illusive Man really was so they can start calling him by his real name since it's much cooler.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> You sure it won't just be the Quarians new Synthetic's vs. the Geth to take back their homeworld?
> 
> I made sure to tell the Admirals not to go to war on my main file.



Well the Quarian homeworld is one of the scenes of the game so we can imagine that will come up.

I mean... there has to be some way to make everyone all happy-go-lucky, right? 

And I feel like I'm missing something. What do you mean you made sure to tell the Admirals not to go to war?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

Well Illusive Man will be a cool villain in ME 3. We'll probably take on the main Cerberus base before we take the final battle to the Reapers.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2012)

During Tali's loyalty mission, towards the end of the hearing you have the option of saying "Good luck on the war" or "Don't go to war, the Reapers are coming and I need all of you helping me."  Or something along those lines.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

"Humanity _could_ have reaped the benefits"  


Bring it space jew


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> And I feel like I'm missing something. What do you mean you made sure to tell the Admirals not to go to war?



What in the world Krory?! Didn't you talk to the Admirals before you boarded the Alarei? When you come back, in the conclusion of the trial you can tell the Admirals:

"Good luck in the war"
"Don't go to war"

That is, if you talk to the Admirals before taking back the Alarei.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

>has _ NEVER _ talked to the admirals before taking back the alarai


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I want TB to do a picture of my Shep with Liara.  Just sayin'.



Liara. _HA! _

I'll draw your fShep with Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

But I thought you loved me.  What about my fShep with Jack?!

Also no, I never fucking talked to the Admirals. WHAT THE HELL!? I wonder if I can go back and stuff. /sob

Though my REAL main with Kaidan alive I have yet to do so I'll have to make sure to do that.

That means all of my playthroughs ARE USELESS. I HAVE TO START ALL OVER. OH MY GOD, I JUST... I JUST...


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sure you can stop their war in ME 3 before it gets started.

.

God, Fiona you did all those files too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

NO. YOU PROBABLY CAN'T.

BIOWARE IS GOING TO FUCK US.

I HAVE TO START COMPLETELY OVER.

I MIGHT AS WELL JUST DIE.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

OH MY GOD, WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!

SWEET MERCIFUL FUCK, I HAVE NO REASON TO GO ON.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

At worst you can convince them to stop after about half of the Geth an Quarians are dead...


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

WHAT'S THE POINT? I CAN'T SAVE THEM ALL.

MY SHEPARD SHOULD JUST SPACE HERSELF AGAIN AND LET THE REAPERS DESTROY IT ALL.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> But I thought you loved me.  What about my fShep with Jack?!
> 
> Also no, I never fucking talked to the Admirals. WHAT THE HELL!? I wonder if I can go back and stuff. /sob
> 
> ...



See this is why I always talk to everybody before I leave an area, just in case something later will crop up if I don't. the admirals do tend to be an interesting lot.

Is it wierd that I agree with the admiral who wants to leave the Geth alone and go colonize another world?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

I have done 5 male shep generic playthroughs each with different choices, 5 femshep playthroughs with different choices, 2 femsheps one paragon and one renegade, 2 male sheps one paragon and one renegade, and then one femshep canon run and one male shep canon run and now im pretty much done with my loyal to ashley playthrough. 


Not *ONCE*  have i talked to the admirals. 


I had NO idea you even could!!!  



I saw that you could talk to the one since he was right by the door to the mission but it never occured to me that you could talk to the others


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh my God, I don't know what to do. OH MY GOD. ALL THAT TIME... WASTED... WHAT THE FUCK, MAN...


----------



## SaiST (Feb 6, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Is it wierd that I agree with the admiral who wants to leave the Geth alone and go colonize another world?


They don't have to though. The Geth are okay with co-existence, they just need assurance that the Quarians aren't going to turn on them, as they have in the past.

If you ever bring Legion along for Tali's Loyalty Mission, they go over that.

[EDIT] - Lulz, _"Talisman"_... Predictive text.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

Of course I'm sure Rukia doesn't care.

He already fucked up his files beyond repair.

Rukia, can you find a ME 2 file with everyone alive at least?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 6, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They don't have to though. The Geth are okay with co-existence, they just need assurance that the Quarians aren't going to turn on them, as they have in the past.
> 
> If you ever bring Legion along for Talisman Loyalty Mission, they go over that.



Oh I know I found that on Youtube a week or so ago. I never bothered taking Legion onto the the flotilla during any of my playthroughs as I had the impression that they would nuke him on sight (Being Geth and all)...Youtube proved me wrong though


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Fiona, hold me. I'm scared and feel so lost.  I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Fiona, hold me. I'm scared and feel so lost.  I don't know what to do now.


Might as well get your ass in gear and get another file started .

Or suffer a horrible ME 3 playthrough.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you have older save files in your playthroughs?  I always keep a couple of save files at different points in the game so in case I mess anything up I can always go back to an older save.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

THEY'RE SPEED RUNS. I DON'T DO A BAJILLION SAVES.

Oh well. The quarians are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway. I'll side with the Geth.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I bet I have the least playthroughs with a grand total of 1 and a half.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory, I doubt it will make much of a difference in how the Quarian's interactions with the Geth will play out in ME3. Tali's survival, and the decisions you make as the matter comes up in ME3 will likely carry more weight.

To me, that dialogue choice didn't seem all that important. It'll probably have no more impact on the next game's events than your dialogue choices for Garrus had on the decisions he made.

Relax, and see how things play out. Try not to worry about it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> But I thought you loved me.  What about my fShep with Jack?!



I don't love Liara... or Jack.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh well, space jews get killed i guess  


anyway an army of fighting robots sounds bauce


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I just get overly paranoid.

I found playthroughs (old saves) with an Ashley romance with an Isaac Shepard and a Kaidan romance with an Alison Shepard.

The only problem is both of those playthroughs I didn't give Tali the geth information in ME1. 

@TB - It's okay. ._. I'm plotting a new ME set anyways. Providing the CC is active, I'll make my new Shepard on the PC version of the demo and take some screenshots to use.  Though that would require work but I need to focus on my other six to eight playthroughs I need to do.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2012)

I am really struggling to get through some of these sides missions in ME1, I'm such a completionist that it's really really hard to just ignore all the planets other than the ones on the main quest.  I fucking hate the Mako so much more now than I did when I originally played ME1, such a pile of crap.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel your pain, Bluth. It was so torturous. That's what's stopping me from doing Ashley and Kaidan romances with giving Tali the geth data.

I just don't have it in me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Also...

Been about a month now since I got the tattoos - looking pretty solid (the picture is unfortunately taken at an angle because my brother is a douche, but you get the idea):


----------



## Fiona (Feb 6, 2012)

I only have one more complete playthrough left in me.  


Its gonna be a femshep and its gonna be a whatever the fuck i would actually do if it was me kind of playthrough. 


Lesbian sex with liara of course 



@krorybear i like how the _right_ hand is the renegade


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

>Lesbian sex with Liara

I like where this is going.

And why whatever do you mean, Fee-Fi-Fo-Fum?


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I'm more than halfway through the boring parts.  I have to say I don't think I'll ever play ME1 after this run.  I'll play ME2 since the gameplay is easy to get through, but my god I hate seeing the same bases over and over and over again.  

Bright side is that I'll have pretty much all the different scenarios to where I can just start up ME2 and tweak some things here there.

This is the one time I'll admit that PC is the superior platform simply due to the all the save games that are available online.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Just some info - nothing really new or startling.



> Mass Effect 3 is beginning to look like Bioware’s biggest success to date (or at least, their most anticipated game as of late). We are merely eight days away from the game’s official demo, and it appears to be that gamers can no longer pre-order the N-7 collector’s edition (not for Xbox360 nor PC), all due to the simple fact that they physically ran out. Chris Priestly of Bioware has personally confirmed it last night on Bioware’s social forum, saying that you can still get the digital edition if you like.
> 
> But let us not focus on the bad news, for there is a positive side to his article. According to an interview on CVG with Bioware’s producer Michael Gamble, the third game will fulfill most (if not all) of our expectations. Gamble explains how they’ve been trying to find the best way to tell a story combined with “an amazing shooter.” Truth be told, the Mass Effect series is indeed a great story and that’s probably what kept most fans around for round three. According to Gamble Mass Effect 3 will have many customizations that were missing in ME2, such as weapons, armors, and powers.
> 
> ...



@Bluth - It's possible to edit your saves for the 360 and BioWare has confirmed that they approve (as long as you don't do anything to actually HACK the game - you can change details of your save file like your pre-war history or romance options and such). The only issue is they cannot guarantee that ME1 files that are changed will import properly to ME2, or that ME2 will import properly to ME3. But they say there's nothing against doing it.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only problem is both of those playthroughs I didn't give Tali the geth information in ME1.



What is the worst that happens? You miss out on a little extra chat option when you first meet her?



			
				Bluth said:
			
		

> I think I'm more than halfway through the boring parts. I have to say I don't think I'll ever play ME1 after this run.



Traveling to all the planets and than trying to collect all the resources is a nightmare.  I only did it for one play through before saying 'never again.'

Just finished one of two play through of ME2.  It was pretty good playing ME2 after so long.  Though it was a bit of a shock going from ME1 to ME2.  Took me an hour to remember that I do not need to press e and that I do not have any grenades.  Insanity was a bit tough the first few hours, but it got to the point where my soldier was not having any problems.  I also love the M-96 Mattock. 

My next play through will be dedicated to the first Shepard I ran through ME1 and ME2.  I will be making all the same decisions.  That means there will be a few deaths. I had no idea who I was sending where during the last mission when I first played ME2.  Poor Jacob.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 6, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> What is the worst that happens? You miss out on a little extra chat option when you first meet her?


Mentioning the Geth data simply serves to assure Tali that it's really Shepard. There may actually be a little more dialogue if you don't get it, but it doesn't really seem to matter either way.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldn't put it past BioWare to pull something like, "Wait, you mean you didn't give Tali the geth information? Well that means the geth all turn heretic and turn and annihilate the quarian race and they have no information to defend themselves with!"

They're bastards like that.

I started my uber-main playthrough on ME2 and decided to try and change up my Shep a bit - just hair style really but I don't like it now so clearly I must restart again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I bet I have the least playthroughs with a grand total of 1 and a half.



I have two and a half :33.


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I bet I have the least playthroughs with a grand total of 1 and a half.



I have a grand total of 1 and a half billion.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Psh.

Amateur.

I think I'm going to do a deviation of my main (with Kaidan alive) where I break off the romance with Liara.

Mostly so she can bang Allers in ME3.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

She has my fucking Job, the wench.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Level designer for BioWare's Mass Effect team?

At least all those awful, awful warehouses in ME1 can't be blamed on her.

Also...

>SAO set

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Hana (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

I heard the fShep trailer was gonna debut today? Is that true?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2012)

OMFG FEM SHEP TRAILER 

Sexin the Liara :datasari


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 7, 2012)

One week 'til dat demo. 

I'm already hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2012)

WHERE IS THE FEM SHEP
Needs more Liara
Red x Blue :datcolourfullesbianism


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaidan was confirmed to be in the fShep trailer.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Where did people hear/see this stuff about an fShep trailer today?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2012)

I haven't heard anything about a supposed date for the female Shepard trailer.  If it is today, that would be pretty sweet.  If they do keep to their word and make it, I can see them releasing it before the demo or launch date, so it could be coming out soon.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 7, 2012)

The story continues......


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that much was always obvious. We all knew there would always be more Mass Effect.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Shepard's story ends in ME3... and the Mass Effect universe lives on.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm thinking there will be a Mass Effect MMO at some point.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

>Pointing out the obvious



Started my "definitive" main playthrough right now.  I'm going to do one deviation though of breaking up with Liara - hoping I can lez-up Jack or Miranda or Allers in ME3.

@forgotten - I would normally say it's definite but with how expensive The Old Republic is... it's going to depend a lot on their turnaround and I'm not sure there's much of one yet considering how expensive the upkeep is.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 7, 2012)

Well if Bioware does do an MMO for Mass Effect they better make sure it isn't the same team who did TOR.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

TOR team was its own team (I'm assuming the new BioWare studio that was made with the people from Mythic) and had some help from the Dragon Age team in terms of writing. So hopefully a Mass Effect MMO would be made by the people that made Mass Effect.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

*New iOS Title "Mass Effect: Infiltrator" Announced As ME3 Tie-In*



> At a press event in New York today, EA announced that BioWare's hit Mass Effect franchise will be coming to iOS as a new game called Mass Effect: Infiltrator, which will tie in with their upcoming game Mass Effect 3.
> 
> The game was described as a "fully featured iOS third-person shooter" which will showcase "stunning graphics and authentic weapons and powers from the Mass Effect series."
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Something weird has happened on my playthrough, i have gotten the reaper iff and completed everyones loyalty missions but the little side thing where the crew gets collectored isnt happening, im traveling everywhere and i have no missions left but it wont activate?


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

That is extremely bizarre. Haven't heard of that happening before. Hell, usually happens to damn soon for my own preferences.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have a clue either.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> That is extremely bizarre. Haven't heard of that happening before. Hell, usually happens to damn soon for my own preferences.


Usually all the time I have is to do Legion's loyalty mission and that is it.

On to the Collector Base after that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Same here, Butcher.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah i had just finished Legions mission and then i was like ok ill travel to the shadow brokker base to activate the mission. 

*nothing happens* 


 



could it be that i havent done the arrival mission yet?


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Probably not because Arrival and Shadow Broker are (supposedly) meant to be done after the game (so I hear).

Though I've also heard that going to space stations and such doesn't count (Legion's loyalty mission, or I guess maybe Shadow Broker's base?), that you have to go somewhere else.

I dunno what else to suggest. The way I've been playing mine I make sure EVERYTHING is done, go get the IFF and Legion, activate Legion then go do his Loyalty mission.

Then next time I even click on the Galaxy Map, it triggers.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

welp  



im flummoxed


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you have a previous save of some sort?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

i do but its before legions mission


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

I would say try traveling around some more, go to Omega or Citadel or something. Talk to everyone on the ship. Try doing Arrival (but make sure to keep separate saves). I've been searching online but have yet to come across anyone having that issue so I Have no real solution.

Sorry.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

It's called a glitch.  Reload and replay.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Hence why we were trying to find a solution to the glitch.  HERP DERP.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, I'm calling it right here:

The true threat in Mass Effect 3 will not be Cerberus, or the Reapers...

It will be Billy.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

just gonna do the mission over again  




i dont wanna do arrival twice


----------



## sirbenoit (Feb 7, 2012)

just read my gameinformer while taking a crap and now know half of the game... sounds good


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

Getting that IFF is a thousand times tougher than the suicide mission for me .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

And the solution is.. Oh would you look at that, reload and replay.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing in the game is particularly "tough," imo. The Praetorean makes me annoyed sometimes but... s'about it. I guess I've just done it so much. 

@TB - Gasp! Really?! Who'd've thunk it?!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

If I didn't have that Collector Particle Beam, I would not survive the Praetorean .


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

I found the Arc Projector is much more effective.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer the avalanche myself


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Avalanche was pretty nifty, too.

I need to try the Blackstorm some.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

I liked the avalanche because of how fast you could spam it.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't use heavy weapons much.

If I do it is the Firestorm, Cain, and Collector Beam.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Cain is for noobs.

Here's an RP question for everyone... how does your Shepard feel about (having to) be[ing] a hero all the time?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 7, 2012)

My shepard likes going around the galaxy being nice to everyone and watching them be all pissy when I challenge their preconceived notions about me by not being a total dick.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiona sheppard feels like it is her duty to shoulder the responsibilty all of the time and that letting any mission fail is entirely her fault. She would never let a teamate take the blame and will always make sure everyone gets back safely. 


The fact that she is beautiful also never crosses her mind, but i like to think it crosses the mind of others


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Feels good man.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 7, 2012)

@krory 
At times my Shepard enjoys it, at least when it comes to friends, but in terms of helping the random stranger, he'll do it, but he'll act like a bit of an ass at times depending on his mood, if that makes sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Cain is for noobs.
> 
> Here's an RP question for everyone... how does your Shepard feel about (having to) be[ing] a hero all the time?



It's who he was raised to be, He doesn't really think about it much, To him not doing every thing he can just seems lazy.

My Main shep is like Asian Captain america 



Oh my god...So Awesome


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here's an RP question for everyone... how does your Shepard feel about (having to) be[ing] a hero all the time?



My Shepard feels content being a hero all the time.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

My sheppard is paragon all the way but she isnt afraid to fuck shit up


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Cain is for noobs.
> 
> Here's an RP question for everyone... how does your Shepard feel about (having to) be[ing] a hero all the time?



An inglorious chore considering 95% of the galaxy have their heads up their proverbial sand asses.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

God i hope there is a "i fucking told you so" option when the council sees the reapers bearing down on the citadel


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiona said:


> God i hope there is a "i fucking told you so" option when the council sees the reapers bearing down on the citadel



Bioware would be completely retarded to not include such a scenario into the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

I will be dissapointed with any thing less then quoting Will Smith

[YOUTUBE]heY15iUzZZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

I would prefer a really long, awkward silence of Shepard and the Turian councilor staring at each other before the Turian's head and shoulders drop.

Then a Reaper steps on him.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

That jackass Turian council guy better fucking apologize. 


"ah, yes "reapers" the immortal race of sentient starships"


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I would prefer a really long, awkward silence of Shepard and the Turian councilor staring at each other before the Turian's head and shoulders drop.
> 
> Then a Reaper steps on him.



I would prefer it if the Turian councilor begs Shepard to save him/them before getting crushed by a Reaper.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

No, no. It has to be like a Road Runner/Wily E. Coyote cartoon. No sound except the impending whistle of the Reaper appendage coming down and the heavy overshadowing.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

That scenario doesn't really appeal to me that much but to each their own.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

I want it to be like this 


Turian: "Sheppard please you have to save me from the reapers" 

Sheappard: "Ah yes "reapers" immortal race of sentient starships. I thought you dismissed that claim?" 




Turian: Im sorry. 

Im sorry i didnt quite hear that? 


Im sorry.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would prefer it if the Turian councilor begs Shepard to save him/them before getting crushed by a Reaper.



Clearly, I was not being serious. You have a poor sense of humor.

I'm sluggishly making my way through my main playthrough as my mind works out my Shepard.  I'm looking forward to experimenting with the CC in ME3.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

ME TOO  


I hope to god they have better hair options


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

> Clearly, I was not being serious. You have a poor sense of humor.



I don't have a sense of humor at all. :/


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Clearly, I was not being serious. You have a poor sense of humor.
> 
> I'm sluggishly making my way through my main playthrough as my mind works out my Shepard.  I'm looking forward to experimenting with the CC in ME3.



I'm not. 

Every time I make a character they end up looking really rough . I usually just pick the default appearances, and change eye color. 

However, I do change the color of my FemShep's hair .


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Screw you, my fShep looks _awesome_. 

@Fi - I dunno, the hairstyle for fShep in the trailer we saw (where we only saw like one shot of her barely) looked to be different so hopefully we have a few new ones.

Also...



That means fShep trailer within a week folks!

EDIT: Someone also said it would be nice to release the trailer on the same day as the demo and he simply replied, "How about sooner?"


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

INB4 femShep trailer won't release at all.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Screw you, my fShep looks _awesome_.
> 
> @Fi - I dunno, the hairstyle for fShep in the trailer we saw (where we only saw like one shot of her barely) looked to be different so hopefully we have a few new ones.
> 
> ...



oh god that makes me very worried we're going to get trolled, either it will be a shit trailer, or it's never going to be done.  Just a giant FU to the fans.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

You both suck hairy nutsacks.

And Harry's nutsacks.

We also have roughly 26 days to get 768 more posts. I think we can manage.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't hate me when I say I told you so.

More than enough time to get that many posts.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 7, 2012)

I want a FemShep trailer, I really really want one since at least half of my saves are with her, but that just makes me nervous.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Femshep set done.  


Took me awhile but i think i finally got the coloring right. 



Like it?


----------



## Bluth (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks nice!  I have mixed feelings about the new look FemShep, she looks a lot younger than the previous build, I do like the red hair though, much better than the blonde design they originally had after doing the poll.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

I kinda like the younger look :33


----------



## Bluth (Feb 7, 2012)

To me she looks like she's around 22-24 years old, Shepard is supposed to be about 29-31 or so, to me it doesn't fit, I want Shep to look like a veteran, not Zaeed like or anything, but give me something that tells me he/she has seen some stuff.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the set but not the fShep really. She looks awful in the promotional work I think but I'm hoping she looks better in-game.

I think I'm going to be doing another ME set with my fShep soon.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

You know what krory 


Im fucking sick of your shit. 





















im jk you know i love you and your shit


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Good. You had me worried there for a second.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

"I'm commander Shepard and this is my favorite game in the universe."


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

So you do like the set?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

did you make it yourself?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes i did  


Im not that great at the fancy stuff but i can do the basic edits :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks good, Fifi. I just told you my one beef. 

I want to work on my set but I still have to play. I also want to do some pre-emptive writing.

What should I do? 

Also, prepare for some other DLC, guys. There's a news report of a fella' that bought DLC for Mass Effect 3 called "From Dust" (not to be confused with the game of the same name) for a ten-dollar price-tag.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Yes i did
> 
> 
> Im not that great at the fancy stuff but i can do the basic edits :33



its very nice, Ginger shep is very  hot


....could you ah....make one for sheploo for me to use...:33

I suck hard at making my own stuff


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, prepare for some other DLC, guys. There's a news report of a fella' that bought DLC for Mass Effect 3 called "From Dust" (not to be confused with the game of the same name) for a ten-dollar price-tag.



Well, I just got 10 bucks for my Birthday. Guess what I'm gonna get ?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

sure, just send me the pic that you want shopped in a PM to me and ill make it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

So guys... should I...

1. Play
2. Write
3. Make a new set


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

You should write.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

You should mind your own damn business.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> So guys... should I...
> 
> 1. Play
> 2. Write
> 3. Make a new set



4.play while making a new set and put writing marks on her.
wait...


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Play dammit


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, for those that like to pimp out their XBox Live avatar like myself, there will be some Mass Effect 3 avatar gear coming out on the 14th along with the demo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

Your sets good  Krory no need for a new one yet


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> You should mind your own damn business.



And you should write.  



> Also, for those that like to pimp out their XBox Live avatar like myself, there will be some Mass Effect 3 avatar gear coming out on the 14th along with the demo.



I ignored those things completely.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Your sets good  Krory no need for a new one yet



It needs more personalization.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope zen-aku likes the set i made


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

So, I was wondering if everybody could post the improvements to their class when the game/demo comes out. Like what new powers were added, what upgrades were available for your primary skills( Tech armor, Combat drone etc.)

I know most of you are going to be either Sentinels or Infiltrators on your first ME 3 playthrough. Anybody gonna be Engineers, Soldiers etc. on their first ME 3 playthrough  ?

I feel like I'm the only Adept .


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

So you're saying that I should make my new set? 

@Magnum - I'm definitely gonna try Engineer. I loved ME2's Engineer and ME3's is getting a Sentry Turret.

I think I can tell you with utmost certainty what the new "powers" are:

Infiltrator - Proximity Mine
Soldier - Frag Grenade
Adept - Biotic Grenade 
Sentinel - Lift Grenade
Vanguard - Nova
Engineer - Sentry Turret

I heard people talking about a cluster grenade or something but I don't know how that will appear.

I will end up trying all six probably but definitely my preferred are Infiltrator, Sentinel, and Engineer (in that order). Sentinel mostly because of their awesome heavy melee attack.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

/infiltrator 


:sorry


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, for those that like to pimp out their XBox Live avatar like myself, there will be some Mass Effect 3 avatar gear coming out on the 14th along with the demo.



HAHAHAH YES. I hope there is a Kaidan armor. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Infiltrators are so sexy.

I used to play them solidly long-distance before, but my current playthrough I'm doing right now, I'm moving around a lot more, trying to go around, or going right up with the Tactical Cloak and headshotting them from right next to them with a sniper rifle, or with a melee attack.  It's so much fun.

@TB - I'm predicting Kaidan and Anderson/Vega armor for males, Ashley and Liara for females. Sadly no awesome ME3 gun props because of the new gun prop ban. But we'll see. My avatar is rocking the N7 hoodie and cap right now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Magnum - I'm definitely gonna try Engineer. I loved ME2's Engineer and ME3's is getting a Sentry Turret.
> 
> I think I can tell you with utmost certainty what the new "powers" are:
> 
> ...



I'm trying to finish up my Sentinel . After that I'm gonna make an Engineer, then a Soldier. I want a file for every class .

I at least have 2 files ready to go(Adept first, Infiltrator second). I don't think I'll get done in time .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted, but there's a new Mass Effect iOS announced, _Mass Effect Infiltrator._


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I hope zen-aku likes the set i made



Its Like i'm wearing a new suite. *adjusts tie*




> I think I can tell you with utmost certainty what the new "powers" are:
> 
> Infiltrator - Proximity Mine
> Soldier - Frag Grenade
> ...


 All i get is a frigging frag grenade?

Couldn't i get the Krogan Charge or or Immunity from ME1?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Its very....*ahem*....Slimming


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but there's a new Mass Effect iOS announced, _Mass Effect Infiltrator._



Yeah, I mentioned it earlier. But there were no screenshots, thanks.

There's also this:



> In addition to the the upcoming iOS game Mass Effect: Infiltrator, BioWare also announced an app called "Datapad" that would allow you to "stay in touch with all of the info in Mass Effect 3," check the status of the war in the galaxy map, and even get messages from game characters.
> 
> Okay, this kind of sounds like a slick way to tell us about newly released DLC, but I have to say I get a kick out of the idea of getting texts (or maybe even sexts!) from the characters in my game.
> 
> "Hang on a second guys, I gotta go sext some with Thane. Be right back."


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

@Zen-aku - Just play a fucking Krogan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Its very....*ahem*....Slimming


Why thank you.



Krory said:


> @Zen-aku - Just play a fucking Krogan.



That dose me no good in Single player


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

>Single-player

Then you don't need it.

That's why God gave you Wrex.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

you guys are babies  


just take your gloriously rendered mass effect 3 and you be grateful


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

*Grumbles*

Just Beat pinnacle station with my new Renegade Adept.

He's Such a  Beast. Slapping Singularities on everyone's ass, and no one can get through my barriers


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Babies?! I wasn't doing shit! 

I'm trying to decide if I want my main to remain an Infiltrator or make her a Sentinel with a sniper rifle.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK 


>just loaded my legion mission again to get around the glitch that i had 

>goes to the galaxy map

>selects the mission

*the collector cutscene begins* 




Reloads the mission. 


same thing happens again.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

So just do the suicide mission now.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Without legions loyalty?!??!


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

YES.

KEEP HIM IN YOUR PARTY.

PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

But wait. 



will he survive?


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

If I recall correctly, people who are in your ACTIVE party will not die. So just keep him with you at all times.

Then just go usual from there. Good loyal tech user (Tali), good loyal leader (Miranda), good loyal Biotic (Samara/Jack), and use Mordin to take the crew back.

EDIT: I actually heard, though, that Legion's mission doesn't count as one of the "two mission limit" because it doesn't involve landing on a planet but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 7, 2012)

Im just gonna wing it i guess. 



I made it to where jacob dies for sure though


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

After some more research, it seems like non-loyal members can still survive possibly as long as they aren't put up to at ask (tech specialist, biotic specialist, leader, escorting crew). So even non-loyal, they have a chance to survive. To help your chances if you leave Legion behind, make sure to take two characters with a low defense rating (Tali, Miranda, Jack are all good choices. I think Kasumi is a low one as well. Definitely leave behind Grunt, Zaeed, and Garrus).

Either way, as you always should, keep a separate save in case something goes south.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> After some more research, it seems like non-loyal members can still survive possibly as long as they aren't put up to at ask (tech specialist, biotic specialist, leader, escorting crew).



Nah there is a chance that they can still kick the bucket.  Zaeed kicked the bucket in my play-through.  I more or less failed his loyalty mission because I decided to save the people. 

When ever I get to the collector base decision I cannot help but feel that no matter what option I pick it will come back and bite me in ME3. 

I also played LotSB for the first time.  I really enjoyed it.  I was a bit disappointed with the last fight, it was so much shorter and considerably easier than the fight with the Asari (Insanity).  That first fight was just brutal with my Soldier despite the amount of fire power I was packing.  I would have loved to have some one like her on my team.  

It was also nice to see Liara again.  It also had some funny dialogue at certain points.  Omi-gel.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah but Zaeed is fodder anyway (and I always save the people and get Zaeed's loyalty ).

Part of me feels like I should be making different decisions but I always destroy the base, rewrite the Geth, not give up Tali's father's information (but still get her off), all that shit. Every single play through.

I loved the Shadow Broker fight because it felt like a more unique boss fight, requiring you to go up and melee. I hope they take a not from that in ME3 boss battles.

Also, <3 Liara. That's why she's my main's LI and she remained faithful and will in ME3 (...unless Jack becomes a bi-option or Allers is just awesome).


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, <3 Liara. That's why she's my main's LI and she remained faithful and will in ME3 .







> ...unless Jack becomes a bi-option )


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor Liara... she looks like a stoner.

And I can't wait until new Jack art starts appearing - her new look is so awesome.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah but Zaeed is fodder anyway (and I always save the people and get Zaeed's loyalty ).



What probably got me was the fact that I didn't go full blown paragon in my decisions.  I was trying for a more neutral Shepard in that play through.  It was fun being able to mix it up and pick paragon and renegade decisions.  The fastest way to get on that Shepard's bad side was by pointing a weapon at her.

It would have been nice if I got everyone, but it's no use in crying over spilled milk.  At least with that save I know that he is dead for sure and won't try tracking me down.



> I loved the Shadow Broker fight because it felt like a more unique boss fight, requiring you to go up and melee. I hope they take a not from that in ME3 boss battles.



I don't know, that fight was so short.  It really wasn't that much of a challenge.  Though I do agree that it was unique to a degree.  

The Shepard I just finished ME2 with is going to remain faithful.  It will take a great deal of effort for some one to cause that Shepard to stray. 



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> ic


 
Some one does not look to happy, but I approve none the less.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

I still don't like Zaeed much, but eh. Still not as bad as Jacob.

All of the "boss" fights were short as Hell, unfortunately. I hope there's something more epic and challenging in ME3 because none of them felt like "bosses" in the fighting mechanics. There was nothing to be careful of against any of them.

Liara is so awesome but it's kind of like the whole Tali/Garrus in ME2 thing... a lot of people that romanced Tali and Garrus in ME2 would've opted to do such in ME1 if they had the choice over any of the others. I feel the same way about Jack for an ME2 romance for fShep. But Liara is awesome regardless which is why I want separate saves with different aspects like that so I can experience them.

I prefer my main Shepard, Anya, over my alternate, Alison, so I'd like to have her for the impending Allers romance... though I still have an Alison playthrough with no romance since I imagine actually breaking up with Liara will be hard.  So torn. But maybe if I start putting more thought into Alison like I did with Anya...


----------



## Bluth (Feb 8, 2012)

The Liara in ME1 is so different compared to the Liara in ME2, they're almost two entirely different people.  I really like the romance that you have with Liara in ME2, you have a emotional ride with her through the LOTSB DLC and it's topped off with a nice bossfight, and the best kiss in the game so far.  You also get a cool conversation with her once you bring her up to the ship, even if you don't romance Liara, you get a nice conversation where you get to roleplay what Shepard is truly thinking about everything going on around them.  

From what I hear we're going to be getting more conversations like that one, where we get delve into how Shepard truly feels about everything.  

I still prefer Tali though over Liara as my main romance, I like the growth that Tali had, and she's very cute throughout ME


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

I heard promises of more banter in ME3 so I'm looking forward to that if it's true. I watched a scene from the leaked beta that came out a while back and there was some very entertaining character interaction that I brought up earlier in this thread:


*Spoiler*: _Fairly minor spoilers (having to do with what characters are in the game though neither of these two characters should be a surprise)_ 



There's a scene with Wrex and Garrus and Shepard - Wrex is requesting Shepard's help and Wrex mentions something along the line of, "There's no one I'd rather have by my side than you." Garrus does a sarcastic little, "Ahem" to which Wrex replies, "Oh, alright, I guess I can make room for you, too, Garrus." Garrus then replies, "I figured spending all that time on your throne, you'd forgotten how to use a gun." Quotes aren't _exact_ but you get the idea. It was awesome to see them interact like that.




If there's more stuff like that, then I'll be greatly pleased.

I'm often torn between Liara and Jack being my favorite characters now. ME2's Liara was just so simply fantastic. It's amazing how she was such an impressive character for being in it such a short time. And a great improvement over her former self (and I like how she acknowledges her "former self" in LotSB as well). Part of me hopes Jack isn't a "renewed" romance option for new female characters because I'll feel seriously torn since Jack's redesign looks awesome and I like the new job she has.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember the banter that you mention Krory, hopefully we'll be getting a lot of that in ME3.  

I would love to have something along the lines as DAII, I know that a lot of people hate the game, but one thing no one can debate is that it had some fantastic banter between the squadmates.  

ME2 was somewhat difficult considering the amount of characters, but hopefully since we'll only have around 6-7 we'll be seeing the characters interact with each other a lot more.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

I wanna hear kaidan and liara bicker again


----------



## Hana (Feb 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I wanna hear kaidan and liara bicker again



They bickered? I thought they were completely cordial with one another. 

So it looks like the femshep trailer will definitely be within the next 6 days.



....or not at all.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 8, 2012)

What weapon should I pick for my new Sentinel on the Collector ship? I remember picking the sniper rifle with my previous one, since the class kinda lacks longrange capabilities.


----------



## Hana (Feb 8, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> What weapon should I pick for my new Sentinel on the Collector ship? I remember picking the sniper rifle with my previous one, since the class kinda lacks longrange capabilities.



If you have the firepower weapons pack DLC, I suggest going with the assault rifle. Mattock is the best weapon ever.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 8, 2012)

Ain't that the truth. Guess I'll go with that.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

I have officially started my final runthrough of ME1 and ME2 im gonna do one last canon run for my femshep and im gonna make her my ideal character and she will be my official canon Shep. 

An orphan born on earth and gifted with a superb intellect Rukia Sheppard enlisted at the age of 18 to escape the crime and desolate life she had been living on earth, her superior intellect and rather charming appearence quickly earned her a spot as one of the alliance's top infiltrator agents. After a severe accident with her team with her being the only survivor she accepted a post with Captain Anderson, but she is still haunted by the team she lost and still blames herself for it. 



Does anyone else make up a backstory for their characters in their head or am i just supremely nerdy?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> YES.
> 
> KEEP HIM IN YOUR PARTY.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED.



I don't think he can be in your party for the very last part of the suicide mission, because I think the only loyal people survive after you kill the Human Reaper .



Krory said:


> I heard promises of more banter in ME3 so I'm looking forward to that if it's true. I watched a scene from the leaked beta that came out a while back and there was some very entertaining character interaction that I brought up earlier in this thread:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fairly minor spoilers (having to do with what characters are in the game though neither of these two characters should be a surprise)_
> ...



I have not played ME 1, but I was under the assumption that Garrus and Wrex have a lot of banter in that game.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2012)

FIONA!!!!!!!!!!!
Leave a non loyal legion on the line
his defense rating is a natural 2
go leave him zaeed grunt garrus on the line and send either jack mordin tali kasumi to escort

ALL Non loyals die in the reaper fight [including Miranda that is the only place a non loyal Miranda can die]


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

everyone survived my mission, including legion


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2012)

WELL
What position was Mr. Roboto? :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra5hPD32G4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

i left him to defend the position :33




holy crap its 4am  



I have class in 6 hours. 




Nite low  



.......


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

I love official female Shepard. :33


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 8, 2012)

Achievement list:


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Achievement list was posted earlier but thanks, I like looking at them since there's no multiplayer-specific ones. 

@Hana - Yeah, posted a screenshot of that tweet last night. David Silverman also responded to someone - they asked, "Can we have the trailer on the release of the demo?" to which Silverman replied, "how about sooner????"

@Fiona - I have been thinking about a LOT of things for my main Anya character - need to put more in others. I'll show you when I get all the writing down.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Also I mentioned earlier that Gamestop databases hold a Day One DLC for Mass Effect 3 entitled "From Dust."

Even stranger, it seems that it's only showing up for 360 as of now. I'm not sure if you can buy PSN or PC DLC from them in-store like you can with 360 DLC, but maybe on the day of release it will all appear.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 8, 2012)

Day One DLC 

Die in a fire EA


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2012)

Suposessively fShep trailer will be out today.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Like it was supposed to be out yesterday?

And be out tomorrow?

And the day after that?

And the day after that?

And the day after that?

And the day after that?

Silverman keeps saying it'll be out before the demo but we'll have to wait and see when it actually happens.

>MFW ME3 already has like seventeen day one DLCs.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

From Newsarama.com:



> Before that [the release of ME3 in March], though, the ME3 demo hits February 14, 2012 featuring both single and multiplayer modes, and will include a new trailer called "Take Earth Back." Without spoiling anything, the trailer takes a very different approach to establishing the plight of the planet. Walters told Newsarama after the conference that the trailer's goal was to show BioWare's style of storytelling, giving "an epic story, but a personal one at the same time," and that it was "the first time" a trailer of that sort has really been pulled off.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2012)

I keep hearing the tittle of the trailer as "Take Back Earth" and "Take Earth Back" .... can't decide which one sounds more badass.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Take (Earth) Back [Earth].


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 8, 2012)

Back Earth Take.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

According to my Raptr, I've played 28hrs of Mass Effect 1, Jan 16th-Jan 22nd, and 124 hours of Mass Effect 2, Jan 22nd-now.

I tweeted it to the Mass Effect twitter and they replied.  "@tridenter A true dedicated fan. Getting lost in the Mass Effect universe is just too much fun sometimes."


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2012)

DUDE.. that's fucking small time.  I did 180+hrs in ME2  and 100 on ME1...  I told them that and they never tweeted back to me...  

That's ok though.. Casey Hudson tweeted to me. Casey H. > Bioware


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

That's not my total times.

That's just this past two weeks (22nd - now) for ME2 and just the week before that for ME1 (16th - 22nd). 

I'd tweet my tats to Casey but I know he wouldn't retweet.  All I get is ME's twitter and David Silverman replying to me.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like it was supposed to be out yesterday?
> 
> And be out tomorrow?
> 
> ...



AND ALL OF THEM ARE GUESS WHAT
THE REVAMPED VERSION OF SHIT YOU BOUGHT FOR ME2 

Oh Yesh pek


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

>Reckoner Armor
>Chakram Launcher
>ROBOT DOG
>N7 HOODIE FOR SHEPARD

*Spoiler*: _Major Spoiler_ 



>PROTHEAN SQUADMATE




@TB - Silverman was pretty boss. I think it was around E3, he asked people what they loved about the Mass Effect series - mine was the only one he replied, and he made some joke saying, "I think I'll use that in my presentation." And yeah, Casey has hardly even tweeted. I'd prefer to get some recognition from Mac and Manveer, myself.  And maybe Corey Gaspur. He's a bro.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2012)

I want a collector squadmate
Huh
Bit late for that wish now :/


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2012)

Who are we talking about now? Dave or Casey? Anyways, what was your tweet to him? :33


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2012)

AND THEN THE WORLD WAS ON FIRE


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Who are we talking about now? Dave or Casey? Anyways, what was your tweet to him? :33



David is the one that replied to me. I never tweeted to Casey - I'm afraid to. I fear rejection. I tweeted my tats to @masseffect twice and never got a reply. 

I said something about it being the first game I played that gave me a choice and made me care about those choices, even if they - ultimately - amount to nothing. He said it was a great answer and he might have to "borrow" it.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I'll try out the Vanguard or Sentinel first. I wish they made class videos like they did for ME2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Same, but also I don't think ME2 has a pre-game demo either.

This way we get to actually experience all of them before even buying the game. That definitely makes up for it (and the character creator being active).

Assuming this is accurate, I hope to see everyone that can post some screenshots of their Shepards in the ME3 demo! I'll be doing the PC demo as well as the 360 one (like I did for DAII), so I'll post some of mine. Hopefully they use similar appearance codes so I can recreate my Anya Shepard.

So yeah, everyone. Post your Sheps from ME3 - even if you have to use a phone or digital camera to snap a picture of your screen.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> AND THEN *THE WORLD* WAS ON FIRE


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kWjPRsYZlFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like there's an effective mass...........................


in my pants. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoPWALM2riQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 8, 2012)

I see Grunt all over that trailer
At least Bioware isn't nerfing the reapers like I initially thought.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

>Grunt

wut?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

I love the fanmade trailer its really good. 



But Im REALLY hoping the femshep trailer is gonna be good


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Same. Looking forward to it and the inevitable announcement that Sheploo is officially removed from the game.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

If they are gonna use real life people to base the character models after at least make sure they look good on the game. (Miranda)


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> If they are gonna use real life people to base the character models after at least make sure they look good on the game. (Miranda)



Samara and liara look good

So dose Sheploo For that matter, I don't play with white boys but if i did id use  Sheploo....or a ginger....


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, but going from scratch doesn't always work well either.

>Ashley

Though I still think Miranda looks fine. Or teeth are a little off-putting, but alas.

And Jack looks awesome. 

Kasumi looks wrong on so many levels. And Samara is more frightening than anything.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

IS Ashley so bad physically, her personality is shit but shes not "ugly"


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Just my opinion, but Ashley is definitely physically unattractive in 95% of her screenshots. The artwork they did and pre-renders for the artbook look fine. But in game she looks like Michael Jackson bred with Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

I love new ashley  


and miranda looks nothing like she did in the preview trailer  

her face looks like she is one benchpress away from wrecking my male shep


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

I should also note that I, personally, thought she _looked_ perfectly fine in her brief appearance in Mass Effect 2. The changes made to her were completely unnecessary - by their own admission in the artbook, they were just trying to "sex her up" but they flattened the model's face.

@Fiona - Probably because the preview trailer was completely cinematic. Thane doesn't look the same either. Much leaner. Jack's face and head were both smaller and she was overall tinier in the cinematics. That's the problem transitioning from cinematic to regular game models.

ME3 Ashley Williams: WHEN PLASTIC SURGERY GOES WRONG.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

In more factual news, I kind of hope I win the early access but there's been way too many damn entries and mine was like one of the first (third actually, if I recall). They'll probably juts pick them at random. 

Anyone else enter?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> I should also note that I, personally, thought she _looked_ perfectly fine in her brief appearance in Mass Effect 2. The changes made to her were completely unnecessary - by their own admission in the artbook, they were just trying to "sex her up" but they flattened the model's face.
> 
> @Fiona - *Probably because the preview trailer was completely cinematic.* Thane doesn't look the same either. Much leaner. Jack's face and head were both smaller and she was overall tinier in the cinematics. That's the problem transitioning from cinematic to regular game models.
> 
> ME3 Ashley Williams: WHEN PLASTIC SURGERY GOES WRONG.



Wait, what cinematic trailer?


----------



## Hana (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> In more factual news, I kind of hope I win the early access but there's been way too many damn entries and mine was like one of the first (third actually, if I recall). They'll probably juts pick them at random.
> 
> Anyone else enter?



I guess I missed it because I have no idea what you're talking about.


 The description makes me think it'll have a Dead Island feel to it. I'll probably cry.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

this is the trailer we are talking about

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DtiTxg70gI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Even Sheploo there looks too different from the actual in-game model to me. That's the problem with full cinematic trailers.

ME3 has been doing well enough with gameplay trailers, so that's cool. 

EDIT: Also according to one preview for the Kinect functionality, they said the Kinect had little trouble picking up what they were trying to say when they spoke in American, British, and even FICTIONAL accents.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

I want a femshep cinematic trailer  





because i know that femshep gameplay will not look like the epic girl in my siggy 





Why cant we just forget about flying cars and jetpacks and make games that have cinematic graphics dammit


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

It won't look like her - it'll look better. 

And wait for next gen.

I was reading something before (wish I could find the source, still looking - I have a very large history), it was being said that apparently the animators and such were providing "subtle" differences to the FemShep model from the Sheploo one in terms of movement, which is just awesome.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh look at that... found it:



> “Animators have been working on specific differences for female player character animations. Subtle, but it really helps”, says Hudson. The previous two Mass Effect games simply layered the FemShep model over the male version’s animations and called it a day. As a result, it could sometimes be quite jarring to see a svelte woman walking with a hearty swagger.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

^hopefully it will be more realistic when femshep gets in a fist fight then


Fiona said:


> this is the trailer we are talking about
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DtiTxg70gI[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zktOr74_2rQ[/YOUTUBE] Jack looks like Sasha Grey in this trailer 

[YOUTUBE]vCQ4eCQoJSw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XhIFCyGGI1w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pQt572h6JzE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NPDp7SWLi3k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GrKKT9zRE70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

"@RicoSeattle @FieryPhoenix7 we've announced that FemShep is playable in the demo, so the trailer should come out before that. #ME3"

From David Silverman's Twitter an hour ago.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

I just realized....25 days till i see Tali's Face....pek


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

inb4 bigger troll than ME2.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 8, 2012)

Tali is more attractive as psuedo cyborg in her environment suit then she ever will be when she shows her face.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope Bioware trolls the Tali fandom.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 8, 2012)

Truthfully I just want them to get it over with, it's final game, they might as well show the face (early in the game preferably) and get it out of the way


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I hope Bioware trolls the Tali fandom.



And i Hope they let me go back to Virmire to piss on Kaiden's ashes


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope its along these lines


----------



## Bluth (Feb 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]kWjPRsYZlFw[/YOUTUBE]



That is right up there with the epic launch trailer that ME2 had.  From what I've been hearing, the trailers coming up for ME3 are going to be just as good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> And i Hope they let me go back to Virmire to piss on Kaiden's ashes



You mean Ashley's ashes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 8, 2012)

what was that at 1:10 during the trailer...could that have been the Rachni queen?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I hope its along these lines



Never been fond of the "Space Elf" Ideal.

i want some thing alien but still hot

Like this




EDIT: Also The first person that  posts the Talie Face Mask Meme gets a neg rep i am not even remotely kidding, just try me


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

but the space elf is adorable


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

We already have the Asari for that.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> And i Hope they let me go back to Virmire to piss on Kaiden's ashes


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Truthfully I just want them to get it over with, it's final game, they might as well show the face (early in the game preferably) and get it out of the way



But it's not the final game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

After 120-130 hours, I feel like setting ME2 down for a little bit.

But I must finish.

Also, I'm totally calling Billy as the Big Bad in ME3.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

kaidan has only survived 2 playthroughs


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it's not the final game.



Wait...what?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> kaidan has only survived 2 playthroughs



In the entire World.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Apparently someone hasn't read the million and a half articles about the future of Mass Effect. 

Mass Effect 3 is and always has been the last game of _SHEPARD'S STORY_. There will be future Mass Effect games. Hudson and Gamble both namely threw around the idea that "ME4" would be a prequel because they have a lot of history in the codices so they have a lot of ground to cover for future games.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Apparently someone hasn't read the million and a half articles about the future of Mass Effect.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 is and always has been the last game of _SHEPARD'S STORY_. There will be future Mass Effect games. Hudson and Gamble both namely threw around the idea that "ME4" would be a prequel because they have a lot of history in the codices so they have a lot of ground to cover for future games.



Oh completely missed that then...Bioware will have my money forever then I suppose.

They could do multiple prequals when it comes down to it.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

i wanna see first contact wars


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

*N7 Code of Honor: Medal of Duty*

A A FPS about the Contact War


----------



## Butcher (Feb 8, 2012)

I just found out If I cheated on my first romance they'll be ramifications in ME 3.

I cheated on Liara with Miranda.

Oh shit, this is not going to end well.

Good thing it is not my Main though .


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

As long as I can always be epic, take all of my money, BioWarez.

@Butcher - Shit, son, I figured there'd be ramifications before they even said for certain. It'd be obvious. Though I am breaking up with Liara in one splinter-off of my main playthrough.

For Allers and (just in case) Jack.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *N7 Code of Honor: Medal of Duty*
> 
> A A FPS about the Contact War



Oh dear, I would hate such a game.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

/has only been loyal twice


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2012)

On my main I cheated on Kaidan for Garrus. 

That's what you get for your little act on Horizon


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

On My main that im doing now i plan on staying loyal to liara :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

Romancing Ash then will ether cheat on her with jack or Tali

just cause i wanna see her head explode when she sees i shacked up with an alien


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> On My main that im doing now i plan on staying loyal to liara :33



Same, though as I said, I want an alternate path as well for Allers and... just in case... Jack.  Oh, Jack...




Zen-aku said:


> just cause i wanna see her head explode when she sees i shacked up with an alien



Or someone hotter.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 8, 2012)

NEW ASH IS HOT


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Regardless of that, Jack is still hotter.

Especially that sexy mohawk-ponytail.  And gasp...


*Spoiler*: __ 



A NEWFOUND TEACHER FETISH!


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

>Jack
>Hot

what.jpg


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2012)

Goob, GTFO....



Krory said:


> Or someone hotter.



naw Jack is for the inevitable Catfight and Girl Pissing contest


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2012)

Again... mohawk pony-tail and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHE'S A TEACHER.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Goob, GTFO....



I'm sorry but baldness just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sorry but baldness just doesn't appeal to me.



As I said...

MOHAWK PONTAIL.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

That turns me off even more...but then again I do have horrible taste or so I'm told.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

You do have horrible taste.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

I dunno why Bioware assumed I would be loyal to my ME1 Liara romance considering I triggered it accidentally. That woman wouldn't take "no" for an answer, and now I have to watch my lady Shepard kiss her whenever I get to that part. Ugh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 9, 2012)

Even hair aside Jack has the prettiest face in the game.

period.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Samara is prettier, and I think Asari are gross.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I dunno why Bioware assumed I would be loyal to my ME1 Liara romance considering I triggered it accidentally. That woman wouldn't take "no" for an answer, and now I have to watch my lady Shepard kiss her whenever I get to that part. Ugh.



Yes. She does take "No" for an answer. When you flat-out tell her "No" in the second conversation with her.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yes. She does take "No" for an answer. When you flat-out tell her "No" in the second conversation with her.


I did, she didn't. It's possible I told her I preferred Special K, whom I accidentally locked myself out of romancing, but I don't think I would since she's given my problems in the past. I'm pretty sure ME1's romance stuff is buggy, or at the very least somewhat nonsensical. Now I just don't even talk to her on the ship.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Thirty-some odd playthroughs and never had a trouble with them. When I told someone I wasn't interested, they stayed that way.  I played it smart.  But then again I never had trouble with Ashley because I never had a reason to speak to her because she was never interesting.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

On another note, one of the most fun things is blowing the "head" off of a YMIR Mech.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

I did 3 ME1 play throughs. First time was Ashley, but Liara still tried to get in on that despite me telling her I was interested in Ashley. Second time I accidentally disengaged Kaidan, and the Liara fucking swooped in for the kill. 3rd time I wised up, and just went through the whole game as fast as humanly possible. I was only playing it a 3rd time because Genesis wasn't a thing yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 9, 2012)

Asari Gross? Why i never! 



Krory said:


> On another note, one of the most fun things is blowing the "head" off of a YMIR Mech.



Yeah that never gets old,


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

I like when they do the big ol' mushroom cloud explosion. Warms my heart.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

So, I was fighting some Blood Pack troops on an N7 mission and Grunt and another Krogan charged at eachother when their defences were down. Both died, "canceled eachother out" if you will. It was quite funny.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

The difference being... Grunt can get back up.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got done with my final playthrough in ME1, I feel so happy I'll never ever have to deal with the stupid Mako ever again.  ME1 is a great game, but it can become a chore after playing it so many times.  Now I have all the setups I need to play ME2 over again with the different saves.  

Don't know if I'll only do one more playthrough in ME2 or if I'll do a couple.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

Quite frankly, the Hammerhead vehicle sections are no less exasperating. And atleast the Mako lets you climb on shit and you can adequately avoid enemy fire.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> >Jack
> >Hot
> 
> what.jpg



Want to know something funnier?

Apparently she's a good character


----------



## Bluth (Feb 9, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Quite frankly, the Hammerhead vehicle sections are no less exasperating. And atleast the Mako lets you climb on shit and you can adequately avoid enemy fire.



Perhaps but the Hammerhead was faster, wasn't used nearly as much, and the sections where it was used were more varied.  

I wouldn't have minded the Mako sections if they simply had given more diversity in the worlds.  Other than Virmire there was not one world where you could find so much as a tree.  I get that uninhabited worlds are going to look similar in the fact that nothing grows there, but it still is boring to have to see the same rock formations over and over again.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

>Adequately avoid enemy fire

Then don't stand there and let them shoot you.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

Then there's that. And you don't even have to aim properly since your shots seem to home in on the motherfuckers even if you're outside range.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 9, 2012)

I started back on my FemShep yesterday. 

She is a Vanguard and I feel powerful as fuck.

Is it normal though to be on the verge of death when Charging? I feel like I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 9, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I started back on my FemShep yesterday.
> 
> She is a Vanguard and I feel powerful as fuck.
> 
> Is it normal though to be on the verge of death when Charging? I feel like I'm doing it wrong.



No
Verge of death is good
You get 100% shield for 4-5 seconds when you charge
Guess how long it takes to regain those shields out of combat?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

*SOON. *


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 9, 2012)

WE CANT STOP THE _ARRIVAL_ OF THE FEMSHEP TRAILER
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
HARBINGER WINS


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

I came.

Twice.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaidan is all I care about... otherwise IDGAF about fShep trailer. 

My panties are moist.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

ARE YOU READY FOR #FEMSHEPFRIDAY?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 9, 2012)

Twenty Seven Days until Mass Effect 3 or some 2,200,040 seconds. >_<


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Twenty seven for you? Ha! Loser.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 9, 2012)

Femshep tomorrow


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

That's why it's called "FemShep Friday."


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

By the by - for those who haven't noticed, the official Mass Effect 3 page has been made VASTLY different. Much more entertaining and there seems to be a lot more content up in regards to character profiles (only a handful though), weapon models, weapon modification models, artwork and specifications on the planets, and more. There is also a few new videos (some of which have little portions of FemShep in action! Namely check out the "Ruthless Enemies" section under "About.")

There's also a video on customization that gives a brief glimpse at armor customization. A lot more color options, it looks like - you can also change the colors of the lights on the armor it seems now. Also shows the weapon bench for those who haven't seen it yet and some brief multiplayer customization.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

JIZZ IN MY PANTS.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

IS THAT MUTHA FUCKING KAI LENG OMG. BIOWARE TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

>Kai Leng

Old news.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

LOLOLOL. I love that move in the Combat trailer where Shepard fucking choke-slams a Husk then STEPS ON HIS HEAD.

@TB - You seemed to know that the concept art was him. The one that was incorrectly labeled as "James Sanders."  WELCOME TO A YEAR AGO.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

The fucking Quarians actually go to war with the Geth?!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> @TB - You seemed to know that the concept art was him. The one that was incorrectly labeled as "James Sanders."  WELCOME TO A YEAR AGO.



I knew it was "to be him" but it was never confirmed (for me since fuck you spoilers). So I kept it "open" for speculations. But damn, it really is him. Feels so good to be spoilered and confirmed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

>As if it could've been anyone else

You know, Mission 2 was supposed to end hours ago but it's still going.  Now I definitely won't win (not that I would've in the first place).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> >As if it could've been anyone else



You so mad that I is very excite. :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

>Ravager
>Reaper units
>Rachni origin

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

@TB - Nope. I think it's cute you're so noobish.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

SO NOOBISH TO A SERIES I LOVE SO MUCH. FEELS BAD. BUT GONNA FEEL SO GOOD WHEN I DO PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

Those insidious doubts about my decisions throughout the series that have been lurking in the dark alleys of my mind, just waiting to mug some poor pedestrian, have come out in the open and now they're breaking windows and setting cars on fire. Rachni get indoctrinated, the Quarians throw themselves against the unified Geth; next you're gonna tell me that the Krogans are gonna come after us when the genophage is cured.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Twenty seven for you? Ha! Loser.



I will stab you in the face, pee in the open wound, and then have sex with it/you (depending if you're male, female or animal).


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

What a loser, you have to wait two more days.

@Overwatch - Welcome to what I've been going through for the past three and a half weeks.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

I honestly feel like going back and REDOING some of my other ME2 playthroughs I just finished.

I have a problem.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

Also, why does it seem like they've forgotten about this little image:



Copy-pasting Sovereign a few hundred times is not gonna cut it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2012)

>Do everything right
>Get fucked


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Who cares?

Reapers are smalltime compared to Billy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember somebody posting a link about a new trailer that will be out next week.  I read the description, and then today I saw this video...the opening looks really familiar to what I read the official trailer will be like.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akUJwvZuO6o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry if this was already posted or something, but I spend half my day at work and school, so sometimes I miss things when I get home and sort through 10 pages just to catch up.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

Has Hudson or anyone else commented on whether or not we can actually lose this entire war? Cause I'm gonna have a little trouble sleeping tonight, I shit you not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 9, 2012)

so that was the femshep trailer?

lol

has this been posted?

[YOUTUBE]bJu-u3zFMyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

That's a fantrailer, dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 9, 2012)

i was talking about the  ruthless enemies one


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

FemShep trailer is tomorrow n00b. That's why tomorrow is FemShep Friday.

Also I imagine it's entirely possible to lose everything - they've been saying a lot that they are finally able to do some of the more ballsy things in this game they couldn't before since the first two titles they were restricted in that making sure it wrote into at trilogy. However, as this is the end of Shepard's trilogy they can do anything with it.

In an interview with Mac Walters today, when asked about how DLC will play into it (story DLC), he joked that it definitely wouldn't be after ME3 because, "Staring at an empty wasteland and doing nothing wouldn't really be fun." So it sounds like the Reapers CAN win.

He also emphasized again - the Infiltrator iOS game and multiplayer are completely optional and if you're a completionist, then it's easy to nail the best ME3 ending using single-player only. These are just different outlets and experiences for the Galaxy At War for you.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2012)

So apparently I won the Normandy Avatar prop from the FaceBook thing.  Accidentally redeemed it though, because I thought it was for early access to the demo.  I pre-ordered the Collector's Edition though, so I should be getting an additional code for the Normandy.  

Who here isn't getting the Collector's Edition?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

When were you notified about it? Just today? And what, did they send you an e-mail or message on FB or something?

I'm getting the collector's edition but I still wanted the code just so I could get it early.  Fucking Hell. Looks like I probably won't be getting it since I joined in late.

I doubt I'll get the early access either. Sucks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4L8NOHSC9ww[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_STuujNowGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Or just go to the awesome new main site.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Love that Anderson pic. Set it up on my Facebook Timeline during the weekend.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

One step ahead of you.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

And to think that he was saying he's too old for this shit.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't appreciate the concept of that picture.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

FemShep turning into BroShep?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a trap!

Anyway...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6zo4K6xo38&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

No. FemShep turning into the awful Sheploo.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 9, 2012)

Well did the collectors win in ME2? or is it possible for you to lose in any facet in ME1?

I don't mind the endings so much because the trilogy has always been about shepard saving the galaxy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

But Matta, that goes to what they were saying about them having to pull their punches to make sure there is a whole trilogy. In theory, the Collectors COULDN'T win because then the ME3 would not be.

Knowing someone on here got their Normandy prop from the FB game just makes me want mine more. 

I also get the sinking feeling that I'm going to end-up replaying the playthroughs I've already finished.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh shi- I got the Normandy SR-2 prop from the Facebook game!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 9, 2012)

Oldie but goodie that made me lol


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

What is this, I don't even


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh shi- I got the Normandy SR-2 prop from the Facebook game!



I so jelly bro. how did you get it?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I so jelly bro. how did you get it?



From the Facebook Mission Control or whatever thing. I went to refresh the page and see if Mission 3 was up yet and I look towards the bottom under Mission 1 for me and it had a code to redeem there.  My brother got one as well. We didn't even enter until Saturday so if you got in before then, maybe you should check.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 9, 2012)

KRORY IT WAS FUNNY AND YOU KNOW IT DAMMIT


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 9, 2012)

LAUGH DAMN YOU


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> From the Facebook Mission Control or whatever thing. I went to refresh the page and see if Mission 3 was up yet and I look towards the bottom under Mission 1 for me and it had a code to redeem there.  My brother got one as well. We didn't even enter until Saturday so if you got in before then, maybe you should check.



OMG. I GOT ONE TOO. *GROSS SOBBING*


----------



## Fiona (Feb 9, 2012)

I wish i would have entered  



/Has no facebook


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup, that's where I saw the code as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Fiona, are you getting the Collector's Edition?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> LOLOLOL. I love that move in the Combat trailer where Shepard fucking choke-slams a Husk then STEPS ON HIS HEAD.



That's Kratos level of awesome.

Think we can do the same to the bigger husks :33? I'd love to tackle one and then put an omni-blade through its head :33.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

The Data Hound achievement isn't linked to an actual mission/assignment, right?  Trying to decide if I feel like doing it or not.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 9, 2012)

I was looking on some other forums earlier and I had to ask this question:

Why is everybody so worried about the rewriting of the Geth?

I'm personally more worried about letting the Rachni Queen live. At least we put up a safeguard by supposedly deleting the virus that would have caused all Geth to worship the Reapers. 

The only defense the Rachni have is a couple of songs, and that still got them indoctrinated in the first place to cause the Rachni War all those years ago .


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

My worry for the Geth is a slightly more emotional one. Rachni getting indoctrinated sucks, but it is also a fact that they're being brainwashed - it is not their fault.

However, if the Geth do something unfavorable we know now that it is entirely their fault, their decision. Their choice. That weighs down bigger on my head than the alternative.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

lol Ashley. Where is Kaidan you asshoes.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

That's not Ashley.

That's Vega with boobs.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 9, 2012)

The geth........ man I kinda want them to not be controlled by the reapers but they were such great enemies in ME1 that I did sort of mind their lowered relevance in ME2.  

I wanna Normandy prop it doesn't seem like it costs too much on amazon. Still pissed Amazon doesn't have anymore copies of the collectors edition for the 360.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Last I heard, there is no more PC or 360 CEs anywhere. Completely and positively out of them.

I offered Fiona the extra prop my bro got since he isn't an ME fan. Not sure if she'll take it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2012)

SO CLOSE AND YET SO FAR


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

There are PC CE's, just no 360 CE's which fucking sucks donkey dicks.

Hopefully like another Bioware game(SWTOR) the CE will come back in stock the day of.

It seems these damn distributors never want to fucking restock for preorders.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

It's because a "Collector's Edition" is supposed to be limited. That's why it's for COLLECTORS. Just like the Collector's Edition Artbook which only had 1,500 copies made. CEs are always in danger of sellign out and really if you wait until less than a month before the game is going to come out, you definitely don't even deserve to have that. There was ample time for it.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

It was sold out on Amazon since a month ago. 

I do deserve it, 'cause I'm a fucking boss.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Then you should have pre-ordered it any day in the four months before that which is, at the very latest, when they started taking them. Probably earlier since they were speaking of it during E3 which would be a total of nine months ago. Or try other retailers. Last month GameStop was still taking them. Target's online site is still taking pre-orders for all three Collector's Editions.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then you should have pre-ordered it any day in the four months before that which is, at the very latest, when they started taking them.



Yeah, like what I did.  .. ..


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

I can probably still try for Gamestop, or Newegg or Target or Bestbuy or whereever the fuck.

Or ya know just not give a darn about cool DLC shit for 360 even though it would matter more on console cause I can just mod my PC version.

I'm definitely going to still buy 2 versions like a BOSS.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2012)

I pre-ordered it when the Collector's Edition was announced.

And keep checking back on Amazon, when Mass Effect 2 ran out of Collector's Edition, they kept  some in reserve and released like 5 a week for a few weeks before it came out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, like what I did.  .. ..



TB wants some Kaidan Leng.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaidan is for pussies.

Only Anderson can fan my flames.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Just disappointed Anderson does. 

But at least he does it while wrestling a Reaper with his bare hands.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> TB wants some Kaidan Leng.



And Vega!  

So many hot characters in ME3 my body wasn't made for this. HHNNGG--!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

"David Silverman @dsilvermanea

Just gave the thumbs up on the FemShep trailer. Hope you guys like it and feel like it's worth the wait. #FemShepFriday #MassEffect3"


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

GIVE US A LINK ALREADY BIOWARE..  FUCK TOMORROW.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

FemShep trailer tommorrow? Whuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn u post so fast Bossuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

That's why it's been called FemShep Friday all day.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

ASS EFFECT ALL DAYY ERRRRDAAAYY


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not going to have access to a laptop for two days, so I'm gonna have to miss FemShep Friday.  So sad.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

"David Silverman @dsilvermanea

If you guys can get #FemShepFriday trending tomorrow in the US, I will toss my MaleShep and start up a new FemShep for #MassEffect3"


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> "David Silverman @dsilvermanea
> 
> If you guys can get #FemShepFriday trending tomorrow in the US, I will toss my MaleShep and start up a new FemShep for #MassEffect3"



As if anyone give a darn about him and his fShep play. He'll kill Kaidan anyways. that hater.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Of course.

Kaidan doesn't have tits.

You just mad that they spelled Kaidan's name wrong on the extranet.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course.
> 
> Kaidan doesn't have tits.
> 
> You just mad that they spelled Kaidan's name wrong on the extranet.


They actually fixed it.  

GLORIOUS.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

FemShep knows how to please Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

I know they did, because they told him about it. But it took someone that long to pick up on it.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 9, 2012)

I just realized that nobody wears glasses in Mass Effect, I'm sure it has to do with improvements in medicine where eyesight can be easily corrected, but it still could be a fashion statement.

I demand glasses as an option for Shepard!


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually if I recall correctly, Ashley's information does state she received modifications for her eyesight.

EDIT: Here we go:



> According to Bioware's official data, Ashley's Military Vocational Code is B4 and her Blood Type is B-Positive. She had received genetic enhancements including in-utero vision correction (maternal predisposition for nearsightedness) and Class-B Alliance Infantry Upgrade Package.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

She should have received modifications to that ugly face of hers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

She'll need modifications to put the pieces left on Virmire back together.


----------



## Circe (Feb 9, 2012)

All I noticed about that picture is that Kaidan is apparently stabbing himself through the ribs.


----------



## Circe (Feb 9, 2012)

What's this about Shepard and her knickers?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

Circe said:


> All I noticed about that picture is that Kaidan is apparently stabbing himself through the ribs.



Not true! He's actually intangible. That's why it's obvious FemShep isn't even touching him.

And wait, knickers, what?

In other news, I love my Normandy SR-2 avatar prop. <3


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

> Mass Effect @masseffect
> 
> Depending on what time zone you are in, it may be #FemShepFriday today! Update your profile pic like us to celebrate! pic.twitter.com/mrOykxDh





> Jessica Merizan @JessicaMerizan
> 
> Follow your dreams and celebrate #FemShepFriday with us! Use this pic for your profile. I should go. pic.twitter.com/kYZ2Ecn7



Do it, bitches!


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 10, 2012)

Can somsone repost that picture of Shepard & the Turian Counciler looking at teh Reapers invade? That was just too funny


----------



## Circe (Feb 10, 2012)

Wat


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2012)

Probably teasing a romance scene in the trailer.

Like Male Shepard with Miranda in the Mass Effect 2 trailer.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I like where this is going.

I don't know about you guys but I'm #FemShepFriday-ing like crazy.

Just finished Arrival on my main - only got Shadow Broker left.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like where this is going.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm #FemShepFriday-ing like crazy.
> 
> Just finished Arrival on my main - only got Shadow Broker left.



Oh, I'm pretty hard right now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I've must've tweeted #FemShepFriday like a hundred times already.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, this made me lol. It's a comment on the "Ruthless enemies" trailer:

"Since "normal" will be "veteran" in ME3, "Insanity" should be called " Serial Reincarnation" for the sheer number of reloads you'll be making."


----------



## Fiona (Feb 10, 2012)

/has school from 12-4 then peer tutoring, then study group then work from 6-10 which means i wont be seeing the femshep trailer until at least 11


----------



## Cromer (Feb 10, 2012)

Sitting in a solid state physics class, and i'm trying to work out a plausible crystal lattice structure, periodicity, thermal properties etc for element zero based on previous canon. I'm fucked, aren't I?


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

I made this last night when I found out the FemShep trailer was going to be today. Everyone keeps tweeting and stealing it. Boo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

It's so pretty.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't seen that yet - looks awesome.

I just woke up - only went to bed like five hours ago. Spent hours tweeting about FemShep Friday. I want to go back to sleep but don't wanna miss it. 

EDIT: Looks like it'll be alive around 12:30pm EST (Chris Priestly tweeted about 45 minutes ago, saying check for it in about three hours).


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I haven't seen that yet - looks awesome.
> 
> I just woke up - only went to bed like five hours ago. Spent hours tweeting about FemShep Friday. I want to go back to sleep but don't wanna miss it.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like it'll be alive around 12:30pm EST (Chris Priestly tweeted about 45 minutes ago, saying check for it in about three hours).



Thanks guys.

I made more graphics in a fit of inspiration boredom on my image blog like a crazy person. 3 more hours....3 more hours..... :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 10, 2012)

Ugh, still got some 3 weeks till Mass Effect 3. How cruel fate! How you mock us!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

AJDLKNSLNKfdSNDfksdf*KAIDAN*.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Hana said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I made more graphics in a fit of inspiration boredom on my image blog like a crazy person. 3 more hours....3 more hours..... :33



Link?

I just finished my main playthrough with Anya Shepard before I went to bed during FemShep Friday (and spent some time procrastinating, chatting up the ME twitter ).  Arrival and Shadow Broker knocked out, so it's time to start on something new. Definitely another FemShep.


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> AJDLKNSLNKfdSNDfksdf*KAIDAN*.



WHER DID U GET DAT



Krory said:


> Link?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Hana said:


> WHER DID U GET DAT



My buddy on Tumblr post it. It's from the leak demo.. I guess. He looks good. So goood. HNNNGGGG--!!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

Holy shit.  I have an Anya Shepard as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

@Hana - I'm in love with that latest picture at the top. 

@Rukia - She was named after quite possibly my best friend in 'ze world, Anya (who actually used to be on these forums ).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a new plan for my playthroughs. Since I want to have a file for every class, and there is 6 in total, I might as well make 1 more MaleShep(probably gonna be an Engineer), and two more Femshep's (Vanguard and Soldier)


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

So I know myself and Da Bawss got one, but did any of you other folks enter the Facebook game and get your Normandy SR-2 prop?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope .


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Normandy SR-2 prop?


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

In more celebration! My  is now posted on Mass Effect 2 Saves. Enjoy the most perfect save ever. Of all time. minus Udina.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

@EG - Yes, for the XBox Live avatars

@Hana - If I played PC I would... though I do intend to do the ME3 PC demo so I can more easily take screenshots of my perfect FemShep, Anya.  I think the main difference between my playthrough with yours is I rewrote the Geth, and I told Kasumi to keep the greybox.

Oh... and Anderson on the Council.  And romanced Liara...


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

I always romance Garrus. 

Anyway, started a new female Vanguard. I'm thinking of blowing up the Heretics this time.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

I only romance hot aliens.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

So... Garrus?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

HAhah I love Tumblr.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

"Hayley Royston @ChasingHayley

There's a lot more dialogue in the demo than I expected, or than was in the leaked beta. #ME3"


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

WIN!


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

KAIdan aLENGo


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

“@BioEvilChris: Happy #FemShepFriday everyone. The video is on the way..in about 1 hour or so, give or take hoojamaboobery delays. #ME3”

"David Silverman @dsilvermanea

@Duckols #FemShepFriday trailer officially drops in T-58mins. #MassEffect3"


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So... Garrus?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

God, I love that cat.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2012)

Leng looks like Mass Effects answer to Raiden from MGS
Except
20% cooler


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Kai Leng's apparently channelling Adam Jensen by way of Jet Li.


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

@ Krory - I still believe destroying the heretic Geth was the smarter move. Legion said that he had no idea what would happen once the heretics rejoined with the other Geth. I ain't risking that shit. Kasumi's greybox could hurt the Alliance, and I am trying to save Earth. The less bad rap, the better.

As for Liara, my infiltrator save. XD



Overwatch said:


> I always romance Garrus.



I actually prefer Garrus, and the majority of my playthroughs I romance him. I almost romanced him on my non-romance playthrough haha. I stayed loyal to Kaidan on my main mostly because I played it like how I would act. I'd like to think with all the shit that happened in ME2; there was no way in hell Shepard could think about romance at all.

Also I want her to be mad at Kaidan for a bit in ME3 hate sex unf. That is my hope.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

The best thing about ME3?

I won't have to wear the queer Cerberus get-ups anymore.

@Hana - Both were a strong moral decision on my part. Wasn't so much my decision as it was Anya's. She's much more of a feeling person than a logical person, so she felt it better Kasumi keep the greybox for the memories and was putting trust in her in making sure it didn't become a liability. It's not "perfect" but that's just how she'd react. The Geth thing is always a hard decision for me. Admittedly part of it was thinkin, "I WANT AN AWESOME GETH ARMY IN MASS EFFECT 3." Part of it was also because it won the vote according to Legion's Geth. It still doesn't feel like the "right" decision per se, but in my mind, she felt neither one was the right one. It was lose-lose.

And she's also an Infiltrator. 

Though I do now feel like doing a splintered-playthrough of destroying the Geth.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> The best thing about ME3?
> 
> I won't have to wear the queer Cerberus get-ups anymore.
> 
> ...



Eh, there's bound to be some way to have one's cake and eat it. Like the squadmate confrontations in ME2, only on a larger scale.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

So glad Shepard is back with the Alliance in ME3. Fucking Cerberus.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

I while ago I was hoping that we'd get to fly solo this time.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

So guys, we got roughly half an hour to go!

Should I Load up a save and do an alternative where I destroy the Geth?


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

There better be a scenario where Shepard keeps killing all his companions and friends and fights Reapers all by himself.

DIE HARD STYLE MUTHAFUCKAS!


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

The World said:


> There better be a scenario where Shepard keeps killing all his companions and friends and fights Reapers all by himself.
> 
> DIE HARD STYLE MUTHAFUCKAS!



If there is I would definitely be going for that scenario, one man Reaper killing army.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry guys - that option is only available if you're playing Garrus Vakarian.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

WANT!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Dat Xbox cover looks ridiculous. I mean imagine if it was fSheps.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> So glad Shepard is back with the Alliance in ME3. Fucking Cerberus.


I am sort of disappointed that we are forced to go against Ceberus in the third game.  I gave them Legion!  I gave them the Collector Base!  Why are they mad at me?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Dat Xbox cover looks ridiculous. I mean imagine if it was fSheps.



I'm tempted to order an N7 hoodie, but the delivery services in this fucking country are terrible. A while ago I ordered a Muse t-shirt from their official store and I never received it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I am sort of disappointed that we are forced to go against Ceberus in the third game.  I gave them Legion!  I gave them the Collector Base!  Why are they mad at me?



Because they are indoctrinated. Those bastards.


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG OMG 



omglozsjfkajsf


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think TIM's indoctrinated. He's probably trying to figure a way to put a leash on the Reapers and sick 'em on the rest of the Galaxy.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sorry guys - that option is only available if you're playing Garrus Vakarian.



That's a load of crap.  Shepard should have such an option.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Dat Xbox cover looks ridiculous. I mean imagine if it was fSheps.



Hush you and let me lull you to sleep with sweet songs of Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

JACOB AND MIRANDA IN THE TRAILER.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Pretty decent trailer.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

DON'T FORGET SAMARA!


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

AND SAMARA.

That end line was awesome.

"Tell your friends we're coming for them."


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

HNGGGGGGGGGGGGG'



Also lol at Kaidan's appearance.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

2 things

Why does Femshep have Angelina Jolie lips?

And why is Jacob in it?


TELL YOUR FRIENDS WE'RE COMIN' FOR EM!


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

GOD DAMMIT KRORY STOP STEALING MY TAG LINES!


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

> Why does Femshep have Angelina Jolie lips?



The developers have a crush on Angelina Jolie...probably.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

My brain is about to burst through my eye sockets.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 10, 2012)

That was a cool trailer. I didn't expect to see Miranda and Jacob and they have the same uniforms too.
Still so many quotables in that trailer.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> HNGGGGGGGGGGGGG'
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol at Kaidan's appearance.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

TELL YOUR FRIENDS WE'RE COMING FOR THEM.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

For those who don't know, the trailer is officially titled "Reinstated."


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Feb 10, 2012)

I loved it!!


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

@41 SECS HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

WHY IS HE NAKED.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Better question is... WHY ISN'T HE ALWAYS NAKED?


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 10, 2012)

all my goddammed hype bioware xD


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

GUYS.

THE MAIN SITE WAS CHANGED TO A FEMSHEP BACKGROUND/BANNER.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> GUYS.
> 
> THE MAIN SITE WAS CHANGED TO A FEMSHEP BACKGROUND/BANNER.



... I wish it was the female version of the mShep one they had. I really don't like that illustration of fShep. Looks kinda wonky in the face.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I hated the "default" picture they had.


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I always edit that pic when I use it. She looks like she has a cold sore. 


I keep rewatching the trailer. Life is good.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I do declare, I think the new FemShep run I'm doing will be a redhead this time around. I almost always do black hair.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

First person to post decides the fate:

Which Alison playthrough should I do - Ashley alive or Kaidan alive?


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2012)

rofl at the piranha drawing xD


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Messy hair in the eye?  I LIKE IT.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

No one chose so the screenshots chose for you guys - Ashley lives.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> No one chose so the screenshots chose for you guys - Ashley lives.



Should have waited for me to come back, Kaidan should live.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Leave it to the internet to ruin everything.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Should have waited for me to come back, Kaidan should live.



It's better off this way.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

The fuck is that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Whatever your mind perceives it to be.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Pretty nice cosplay.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

So guys. Redhead or blonde?


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Redhead

**


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

Red heads all day every day

Nice trailer, peeved that Jacob Miranda and Samara are still wearing the me2  shit,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2oUHRGqlBaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 10, 2012)

I like freckles its really down to earth
Fuck, they still have Miranda in that catsuit though one step forward and one step back.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Then just give her another outfit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> LOL



Every thing is better with BroShep


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Every thing is better with BroShep


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

I imagine that's what multiplayer will be like.

Garrus sniping everyone in the head. *pops collar*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1Y1aB8Nb1yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 10, 2012)

This femshep trailer is actually the best ME3 hype footage I've seen so far. I prefer the dialogue and voice acting here. 

On a random note, I particularly liked that short clip of the boxing practice between Anderson and Shep -- the depiction of her punching form looks pretty good. (I don't box, I just watch the sport.) Pivoting to put weight into the punch while guarding the chin and the side of the body with the other arm. Cool. (Although, hitting him with a bare fist at the end...eesh.)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread allows Tali fans in it ?
Also, cant wait for the game to come, had it pre ordered ages ago, now i want to play it badly, i even finished ME 2 on insanity by saving all the crew on Suicide mission, got all the DLC down completed.
All i want ME3 for life to be completed


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> This thread allows Tali fans in it ?



course mate.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> This femshep trailer is actually the best ME3 hype footage I've seen so far. I prefer the dialogue and voice acting here.
> 
> On a random note, I particularly liked that short clip of the boxing practice between Anderson and Shep -- the depiction of her punching form looks pretty good. (I don't box, I just watch the sport.) Pivoting to put weight into the punch while guarding the chin and the side of the body with the other arm. Cool. (Although, hitting him with a bare fist at the end...eesh.)



That was Vega she was sparring with.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

lol Anderson.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh shit did I just Samara?


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 10, 2012)

*Slaps self*


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Trust me, if she was sparring Anderson, she wouldn't have gotten a hit in.

Nor would she have been able to block or evade one of his hits.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Anderson would beat the shit out of Shepard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Then proceed to punch every Reaper in the face.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Anderson does illogical shit all the time. Shoot a Reaper? Fuck no

Punch that bitch in it's eldritch abomination squid face.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Every few thousand years, Reapers lie in wait for intelligent races to make technological advances, then swoop in and exterminate them. Every few thousand years, Anderson does the same to the Reapers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Jesus fuck.



*Fap fap fap*


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

That some sexy Dead Space shit there.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Is that a husk? For a mint here I thought it was Thane.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

So what happens if reapers actually end up destroying the Galaxy and this ends into drama  ?


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Dead Space in mah Mass Effect!?

STOMP DEM BITCHES OUT!


----------



## Butcher (Feb 10, 2012)

Alright.

I've decided when I import my main Shep, he is going to be a Vanguard instead of a Sentinel.

Those Charge upgrades.....look so fucking sweet


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So what happens if reapers actually end up destroying the Galaxy and this ends into drama  ?



That isn't a drama.

That's mass genocide. And tragedy. And Nihlus nihilism............

I hope there is an achievement for that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Alright.
> 
> I've decided when I import my main Shep, he is going to be a Vanguard instead of a Sentinel.
> 
> Those Charge upgrades.....look so fucking sweet



I have an Infiltrator that will remain an Infiltrator because the Black Widow sniper rifle sounds sexy and I played through ME2 like a ninja and it felt good.

My latest run is a Sentinel and she will remain a Sentinel.

My MaleShep playthrough is an Engineer, and he will remain an Engineer.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I have an Infiltrator that will remain an Infiltrator because the Black Widow sniper rifle sounds sexy and I played through ME2 like a ninja and it felt good.
> 
> My latest run is a Sentinel and she will remain a Sentinel.
> 
> My MaleShep playthrough is an Engineer, and he will remain an Engineer.


I'm on my last playthrough with my FemShep and realize how good Vanguard is.

So I decided to give it to my Main Shep instead of letting my FemShep keep it in ME 3.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Vanguard is such a fun class to play.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll give my FemShep Soldier when I import her to ME 3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe if I have time to redo Anya with Ashley alive or Alison with Kaidan alive, I'll play one of them as a Vanguard.


----------



## Circe (Feb 10, 2012)

Samara and Miranda.


----------



## Circe (Feb 10, 2012)

I wasn't excited until now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

You know what would've made that trailer an 11?

Jack.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

My main fShep is solider and mShep is infiltrator. The only class I don't have a playthrough with is Engineer.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't like Engineer at first but after playing through it was like, "WHY DID I NOT DO THIS SOONER?!"

And I want that Sentry Turret in ME3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

My "Cannon" Shepards are a Male Shepard Soldier {revanant} Mostly paragon, romanced Liara , Then Tali 

and a Renegade Bitchshepard sentinel. Romanced Kaidan just to cheat on him with garrus, i might change that as shes a bit of a xenaphobe and its hard to justify her getting with garrus


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

The World said:


> That isn't a drama.
> 
> That's mass genocide. And tragedy. And Nihlus nihilism............
> 
> I hope there is an achievement for that.


Theoretically it should an option included as bad ending , something similar to suicide mission if everyone died 


Am i the only one liking soldier shepard due ease of access in almost any weaponry i want ?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

I dunno, if I just missed the post or whatever, but can somebody tell me what classes are associated with what race in the ME 3 multiplayer?


----------



## Circe (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know what would've made that trailer an 11?
> 
> Jack.


I don't think my body is prepared for that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I dunno, if I just missed the post or whatever, but can somebody tell me what classes are associated with what race in the ME 3 multiplayer?



I can at least tell you with certainty:

Male Human - All six classes
Female Human - All six classes
Drell - Adept
Asari - Adept, Vanguard
Krogan - Soldier, Sentinel
Quarian - Engineer
Salarian - Engineer, Infiltrator
Turian - Vanguard, Soldier




Circe said:


> I don't think my body is prepared for that.



My body is totally ready. Especially if she ends up being a bi-romance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

^She Won't Jack made it clear that she experimented and didn't like it

theirs always ashely 


LivingHitokiri said:


> Am i the only one liking soldier shepard due ease of access in almost any weaponry i want ?



Soilder is the Swiss army knife, their is no scenario it is not ready to tackle.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh please, Jack likes some pussy.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Jack used to be Bi... as if it's a choice. You're either attracted to both genders or you're not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can at least tell you with certainty:
> 
> Male Human - All six classes
> Female Human - All six classes
> ...



And you save the day again Krory. Now I know what I'm gonna play .


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

And apparently she's not.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Soilder is the Swiss army knife, their is no scenario it is not ready to tackle.


Lol,well , at least it doesn't feel as broken as vanguard did in ME 2


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Jesus fuck.



*Claps*
I can't wait to do this in multiplayer


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Jack _used_ to be bi just like Jacob _used_ to be black.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol,well , at least it doesn't feel as broken as vanguard did in ME 2



my vanguard just ended up getting shot allot....


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I want my latest Shep to be a mixed Shep (Paragon and Renegade), but then I'm not sure if I'll be able to help Miranda/Jack and Tali/Legion. 

And yeah. Vanguard = easy mode.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> my vanguard just ended up getting shot allot....


Well on insanity at least, when i was running  out of ammo as soldier i was pretty much dead, with vanguard i get roflstomping by using my powers.



Krory said:


> I want my latest Shep to be a mixed Shep (Paragon and Renegade), but then I'm not sure if I'll be able to help Miranda/Jack and Tali/Legion.
> 
> And yeah. Vanguard = easy mode.


Wait.... we can SAVE legion now ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

With Soldier you have 6 guns counting the heavy weapon how do you run out of ammo? 



Krory said:


> Jack _used_ to be bi just like Jacob _used_ to be black.



Listen to the dialogue he partners where swingers but she apparently didn't enjoy  the experience, the fact she makes it clear to femshep she doesn't go that way shows she was never "Bi" she had an experience and it didn't take, it happens


Also Jacob is  plenty black racist 


> I want my latest Shep to be a mixed Shep (Paragon and Renegade), but then I'm not sure if I'll be able to help Miranda/Jack and Tali/Legion


 Ive never had a problem , and i almost never have a character that  is pure renegade or paragon. just make sure u get the class upgrade and u should be fine


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Or maybe she's just not interested in FemShep and she didn't dig the experience because she didn't like being passed around like a slave?

>Common sense


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> What do you mean?


Well according to the leaked Beta ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't confirmed that legion dies in ME 3 ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or maybe she's just not interested in FemShep and she didn't dig the experience because she didn't like being passed around like a slave?
> 
> >Common sense



ur confusing her stories

the Bi experiences was her and  2 partners, "they invited her to their bed" but skimped on her share of the profits from their jobs  so she sold them out.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Jesus fuck.



FEMSHEP HAS BEEN PLAYING GEARS OF WAR
OH FUCK 
EXECUTIONS IN MY MASS EFFECT?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I wonder how a Sentinel will work with a shottie.  Time to find out.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder how a Sentinel will work with a shottie.  Time to find out.



It's pretty good  if you have assault armor and geth sheild boost :33
/caged matched that a long time ago


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder how a Sentinel will work with a shottie.  Time to find out.



sentinel is the most powerful class in the game imo, you probably wont even need it.


In other news i just learned Ashley's Voice actor is Black.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

>Old news

And it's not a matter of "needing." It's a matter of what would be most fun.

Assault rifle is more of a crutch and sniper rifle remains exclusive to my Infiltrator.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2012)

Locust/tempest and shotgun for true CQC sentinel :33


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 10, 2012)

I hate shotguns in fact I almost have it ingrained in me while playing ME to keep my distance from every single enemy.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I hate shotguns in fact I almost have it ingrained in me while playing ME to keep my distance from every single enemy.



u need more vanguard


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Meh, Vanguard.

I guess I'll redo my Alison with Ashley alive and play her as a Vanguard. Did it as an Adept recently.

Or I'll just keep the Adept and say screw the Vanguard. Then I'd have Infiltrator, Adept, Engineer and Sentinel ready to go in.

I also still kinda feel like replaying my Anya playthrough with Ashley alive.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

headshots from Infiltrator are freaking cheat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I hate shotguns in fact I almost have it ingrained in me while playing ME to keep my distance from every single enemy.



i did too till the GPS


----------



## Bluth (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got off work and saw the glorious glorious FemShep trailer...it did not disappoint.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I hate shotguns in fact I almost have it ingrained in me while playing ME to keep my distance from every single enemy.



That's why I do very well with my Infiltrator and Adept. I'm more of a support guy anyway.

Not very good on the frontal lines .


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Playing a frontlines Infiltrator last game was _glorious_. It'll play out much better with the better cover mechanics and Heavy Melee.


----------



## Blind Uchiha (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine to bro, mine to .

Fuck love, we have the Mass Effect 3 demo bitches .


----------



## Blind Uchiha (Feb 10, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Mine to bro, mine to .
> 
> Fuck love, we have the Mass Effect 3 demo bitches .



Yeah, I heard earlier today that it was likely that my basketball game was canceled on Valentine's Day. I was only disappointed for a moment.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Blind Uchiha (Feb 10, 2012)

The only romance that is going to occur on my Valentine's Day is whatever Bioware includes in the demo.


----------



## Hana (Feb 10, 2012)

People are playing the demo....it's not fair. 



I'm super duper interested in is the character customization screen. I've seen some before and after shots of custom Sheps and I like.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I really dig Sentinel but getting up close and personal isn't as fun as it was for Infiltrator.

Trying out that sort of mechanic with the class because I love the Sentinel heavy melee and want to get an idea of the experience.

@Hana - Four more days (three if you are no longer counting today).

The Facebook game that was supposed to give early access was supposed to end on the 8th but it's still not over. I wonder what the fuck they're doing. Not that I won since I know how "random winners" work and they're only picking 50.

At least I got my Normandy prop early.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Kaidan looks so good. omg.. guys.. IM GOING TO CRY.  BAAAW!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

Boss.  Bioware posted three fem shepard screenshots on Facebook.  Ashley Williams was one of her team members.  What is your reaction?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

So looks like the character codes are identical - Sam Hulick posted a screeny and it looks like it's the same as an mShep (eleven groups of three numbers a piece, and then a third - fShep uses twelve sets of three numbers). Not sure that our codes from ME2 will translate properly but we know things aren't THAT different.  No new options really, at least.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

HUFF HUFF HUFF HNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHH


ALL OF MAH MONIES!


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

JUST TAKE IT BIOWARE! LEAVE ME HOMELESS!.....with a 360 of course.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

:datFemShep


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I need one of her kicking Vega's ass.

At this rate, we'll hit 10k posts before the demo even comes out. Let's make it happen, folks.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 10, 2012)

The World said:


> HUFF HUFF HUFF HNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> ALL OF MAH MONIES!



Dat weapon .

I think I found my dream gun pek


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

glad my main femshep is a redhead


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

I want that 10k post.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Boss.  Bioware posted three fem shepard screenshots on Facebook.  Ashley Williams was one of her team members.  What is your reaction?



You think I didn't notice that shit?  Fuck them. FOR SERIOUS. Kaidan is so hipster it hurts.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh shit, who want's a new sig? 

ATFEMSHEPTAGLINE

OSFRECKLES


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

So hipster it hurts it's true.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Oh shit, who want's a new sig?
> 
> ATFEMSHEPTAGLINE
> 
> OSFRECKLES



I'd consider it if it wasn't that picture.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

The BioWare Blog has a brief interview with post-production supervisor, Neel Upadhye.

Just thought this bit was great:



> On a personal note, ever since day one on this game, I’ve been dying to make a trailer about how renegade Shepard gets his/her rank stripped away and then has to claim it back.  I swear I tried to shoe-horn the line “Consider yourself reinstated, Commander!”  into at least 3 other trailers.  Finally, I got to scratch that itch


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh shit renegade Shep trailer? 

Bring it. 

I wanna see eyes so red it would Darkseid blush.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> The BioWare Blog has a brief interview with post-production supervisor, Neel Upadhye.
> 
> Just thought this bit was great:



Woah, man you forgot about the do-gooder male Shepard trailer coming out .


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't forget about anything.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

So, winners of the Facebook challenge this week should get an email for demo access. I got no email so I apparently did not win. Good luck to anyone else who entered.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

If anyone won I'm sure they would be posting now like a squealing fangirl.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

Unless they aren't online right now.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in pain. So much Kaidan spoilers and I can't look at any other them because I'm waiting for the demo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Kaidan spoilers? wut?

And I assume you didn't win either, TB? 

My line was so ossum. And so was the one I entered my brother with.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

Have they announced winners? Email you said? I guess not.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

WHY ISN'T THERE A LEAK DEMO FOR PC?  DA FUQ.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I KNOW RIGHT?

I WOULD PLAY THAT SHIT SO FAST.

I'm actually very surprised.

And yeah according to the mission command, the winners are being e-mailed. Though then again it took them VERY slowly to get to the Normandy prop people, but...

My line: "I'll show you mine if you show me azures/az-yours." (Flirt)

My brother's: "Can it wait a minute? I'm in the middle of some calibrations." (Reject)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2012)

My friend got the demo early. She said it was fucking awesome...I hate her...I will head to her house when I get off work and play it


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Eh, it's only three days. I still need to finish up another ME3 playthrough or two.



























































































By the way, crazymtf? Kill your friend for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol I would, but I wanna play the demo to much


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Kill her and THEN play it.

Or play it then kill her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

Just Beat Me1with Rex Shepard

Man dose the Renegade  ending make me feel dirty. i don't know why


----------



## Hana (Feb 11, 2012)

For those who own an XBox 360 (PC master race here), the folks at  and  on Reddit are giving away over 400 ME3 demo codes over the next 48 hours.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2012)

no need
I already know what im getting into


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

fuck yes managed to snag one


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh well they're all gone for now but there are still 360 more they need to give out I guess.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

CAMPING THIS SHIT.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

IF YOU GUYS HAVE A FB AND WANT A DEMO DO THIS GUYS. 

I just got my DEMO!!
:KLAdn'lakSDNflk;fmed


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2012)

demo to the pc?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

ShitBawks only. Sorry.


----------



## Hana (Feb 11, 2012)

Vino said:


> demo to the pc?



 We have to wait.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a lot easier, thanks


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I won a code!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2012)

The Boss said:


> ShitBawks only. Sorry.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 11, 2012)

No love for the god damn PS3 Demo of ME 3!?


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Hana (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn. 

Alright thats it! I need to get away from anything dealing with Mass Effect until the 14th. or if the demo is leaked on pc....


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

If the demo is leaked on the pc all hell would break loose............


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

The Demo is pretty big I wasn't expecting it to be close to 2 gigs.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

Demo was amazing, like holy shit amazing. 

There was so much happening onscreen during the first segment of the game i was in awe. Male character creation is horrible, Bioware just can't do hair.  

FemShep4life


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

I love the new psych profile that is clearly for new players. This demo is amazing


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah the Psych profile is cool, Ashley forever dead.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

"this isn't about strategy or tactics" 
"This is about survival"

I still need to check out how the action mode makes the choices for you though after my first playthrough


----------



## Hana (Feb 11, 2012)

Speaking of the Psych profile, can someone with the demo answer me this? What happens when you pick the "numerous" option instead of Kaidan or Ashley?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

i've got a spare code if anyone needs it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

Hana said:


> Damn.
> 
> Alright thats it! I need to get away from anything dealing with Mass Effect until the 14th. or if the demo is leaked on pc....



KAIDAN LOOKS SO GOOD IN THE DEMO... OMG WHY ISN'T THERE MORE. OMG MY BROS. Wrex and Garrus. kajbSKJsdjkas 

Demo was good guys. Love the fire power music is amazing. OMG IM GOING TO KILL THOSE FUCKING REAPERS SO HARD. 

Now I'm going to try it with Kinect.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

Wrex and Garrus were fucking awesome, love the banter. James from the little we saw seems pretty cool as well.


Has it been confirmed that your scars from ME2 carry over with your  save? I liked them they brought some extra character to my FemShep.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

Poor lil tink tink
I can't believe they killed him. Salarian homeworld looks interesting


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

My tears when little Tink Tink didn't make it. I so mad.  The Reapers will burn.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Just came on to say THANK YOU SO FUCKING MUCH to TB for posting that Facebook thing. GOT MY EARLY DEMO ACCESS!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Also, in case no one else said it...

I entered my character code from ME2 and it came out perfectly. Exactly the same (well... except improved obviously).

The hair looks so much better in this, by far. Even though it's the same styles it all looks fantastic.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

My femshep looks glorious in this, the female hair really is fantastic. That new colour option(is it new? i think it is) at the end really pops.

The only thing that could've made this demo better for me is seeing the armor and weapon customization. I picked some stuff up through the second segment that i would've liked to use. Hardly a negative though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Garrus: "Why don't I have one of those?"

BEST. PART. OF. THE. DEMO.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

Just wait till he actually gets one.


----------



## Hana (Feb 11, 2012)

Sooooo since I am a sponsor at Rooster Teeth, they gave me a free code. Anybody interested since I have no use for it?

pcgamingmasterrace


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Did I miss something in the demo? I didn't find any sniper rifles, which made me mad... and I found so many upgrades and such but no kind of weapon bunch or anything. Did I just completely miss it?

Other wise... EPIC. Playing as an Infiltrator was SO FUCKING BADASS.


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

What demo?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Did I miss something in the demo? I didn't find any sniper rifles, which made me mad... and I found so many upgrades and such but no kind of weapon bunch or anything. Did I just completely miss it?
> 
> Other wise... EPIC. Playing as an Infiltrator was SO FUCKING BADASS.



Hacking those turrets to attack the Cerberus grunts was fucking awesome definitely going Infiltrator for my first run.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 11, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Hacking those turrets to attack the Cerberus grunts was fucking awesome definitely going Infiltrator for my first run.



Shit that sounds awesome .

So guys, how long is the demo?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

Femshep's freckles...........Ahhh shit is just so amusing in cutscenes now. Ashley's purple uniform was random.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

Hana said:


> Sooooo since I am a sponsor at Rooster Teeth, they gave me a free code. Anybody interested since I have no use for it?
> 
> pcgamingmasterrace



gah you still have it!?

i was late to the party


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2012)

I had no idea Wrex was a biotic. Where have I been


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

Why doesn't Kaidan have his own Casual wear and Ash does... BIOWARE.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I had no idea Wrex was a biotic. Where have I been



He's been a Biotic since.... ME1.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

OH HO!! BTW did anybody get the ME1 and ME2 reference in the beginning of the demo where Shep wakes up from the Med bay in ME1, then Cerberus med bay in ME2? I jizzed so hard._ DREAMS COME TRUE. _


----------



## Hana (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn, my inbox blew up. I gave it away already. Sorry guys. FemShep.com and masseffectforums.com still have codes to give away I believe.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

As awesome as seeing Wrex was it just reaffirms the fact i need to replay ME1 so i have him carry over with my ME2 save. Wonder if Wreav replaces him during that segment.

I've still got a spare code if anybody wants it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice Morinth GIF bro.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 11, 2012)

How are people playing the demo already? Is there a PC demo as well?


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

There are codes for instant access to the demo.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nice Morinth GIF bro.



I will have sweet lesbians with her this time


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

After I defeat the reapers for good there will be nothing to stop me from embracing eternity.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2012)

So if anyone has an extra code could you pm it to me?  please?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

FemShep's hair graphic..


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2012)

sigh...I have a feeling I'm going to have to wait for Tuesday. 

no matter it will let me focus on getting these ME2 runs done.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

*Bluth *did you try the ME3 UK FB page?  That or you can try femShep.com I heard they were giving out codes as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

i did what they said an am still waiting on my code


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Man, this thread isn't going to survive until the game comes out.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2012)

well, I got the Normandy avatar prop at least...still would rather have the demo.

I guess I'll try the facebood app in another 118 minutes, though it might be about 116 by the time of this post.

oh btw, Zen-aku I saw your post in masseffectforums.com, yours is in front of me, so I'll beat you down if you're the last one to get a demo!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

Bring it, i Will not be denied!!!


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, PC demo, where art thou?


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2012)

Only 210 posts til 10,000!

I am really bad at playing as a vanguard, I try to go gungho like a good vanguard, and I end up getting my ass handed to me.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 11, 2012)

Is there a PC demo though?

If not, not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2012)

oh poor PC master race, we all know you're disappointed, it's okay to show it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

So again I guess there's no Sniper Rifle or weapon bench in the demo? Been out all day so I'm about to start a new run through on the demo.

Still, Infiltrator felt so sexy... AND THOSE STICK BOMBS... THEY MADE ME STICKY.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

By the way, I'm seeing if I can get more codes, also plan on using my brother's Facebook.

If I get any extra, I'll give them away to anyone who wants them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

My demo is dowloading!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

Bluth said:


> oh poor PC master race, we all know you're disappointed, it's okay to show it.



Speaking of the master Race

wanna hear some thing funny?

"Origin"


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't get it.

Is the punchline Steam?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 11, 2012)

Origin isn't that bad, actually. Steam was utter shit when it was first released too. As long as they continuously update it and make it competition for Steam, it can have positive effects on the gaming community.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I can finally make a good Isaac Clarke Shepard!  The CC for the male is so damn excellent now. Could do with some better noses, but...


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Too bad I made him first.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I made him in ME1 and ME2 anyways - I tried.  He's one of the ones I'm bringing over from ME2.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn you. 

I'll make 2 Issac's. 1 is an Engineer and 1 will be a Sentinel.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

So what does picking "numerous" in the opening creation do for characters killed?

Also, really digging Kaidan's voice in this. Sounds like a huge improvement. While Ashley still looks and sounds like a foot.

@TW - I have like eight Isaacs.

Ashley Lived - No romance
Ashley Lived - Tali romance
Ashley Lived - Miranda romance
Ashley Lived - Jack romance
Kaidan Lived - No romance
Kaidan Lived - Tali romance
Kaidan Lived - Miranda romance
Kaidan lived - Jack romance


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

I just presumed it was to due with who survived the collector base thats why i never picked it. Jeebus thats alot of characters. I only have two saves to carry over, Selina Shephard and Default Male Shep.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 11, 2012)

Fuck you guys.

I have to wait for Valentine's Day for single player, then until 17th for multiplayer.

So....how good are the Krogans online, and the Vangaurd class?

Give me some sexy details.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

i've herd origin be called spyware


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> So what does picking "numerous" in the opening creation do for characters killed?
> 
> Also, really digging Kaidan's voice in this. Sounds like a huge improvement. While Ashley still looks and sounds like a foot.
> 
> ...



The fuck. 

Only go through with Jack and no romances and Kaidan living.

And where is Liara romance?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i've herd origin be called spyware



No more than Steam, Twitter, Facebook, and every other social networking site on the interwebs.

@TW - That's exclusive for my main, Anya Shepard.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2012)

Liara is boss :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the first time I've felt fully satisfied with a male character in Mass Effect.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2012)

So I got the demo.  The combat is so freakin' good!  I have to say it's a bit harder than ME2, the enemies are faster, they rush you, they throw grenades now, you have to move around a lot more.  I was ducking and diving just to get away and give my self a bit of time to regroup.  I would say that grenades should be a little more plentiful, I felt like they were precious gold.

The other thing I noticed is how much weight adds to the length of cooldowns, it felt like I had to wait forever if I did something powerful like incinerate.  I can tell this is going to be glorious figuring out how to use the different classes.  

The melee was good, it wasn't as good as they try to make it out to be, but it's still something that add something to the game, I could see where it could help and where it probably would hurt a great deal to try it, I also felt like the aiming wasn't as forgiving as it should have been, but it could also be that I suck at it right now.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just finished the single player portion for the Mass Effect 3 demo.

Best. Demo. Ever! ME want more >.<


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I admit, I'm a little disappointed that Sniper Rifles is the ONLY WEAPON THEY DON'T GIVE US. And they gave us all these extra armors and mods but can't use them...?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2012)

Just got back from a two-day competition.  Saw the femShep trailer, and it was pretty neat.

What did I miss?  I don't feel like sorting through all those pages I've missed.  Have some people gotten demo access?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> This is the first time I've felt fully satisfied with a male character in Mass Effect.



after doing 5 or more playthroughs with the same doodshep
you eventually get used to him

I am hoping for Guile like hair in ME3
NEED A GUILE SHEPARD
D


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I still don't understand the point of giving you all that stuff that you can't even use in the demo.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Demo's are always a cocktease.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Demos also usually appropriate nix mechanics that won't even be used. 

Oh well! Time to abuse the character creator.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Da fuk, where you all getting the demo from?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG. I can't wait till March 6.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I conveniently found the demo in my pants.

And it seems choosing "Numerous" in the intro has no effect at all on the demo.

I'd like just a tiny bit more variation, you know? Being able to customize the armor (just changing colors even), or being able to add Vega or Ashley/Kaidan into the party in Part 2 of the demo.

And also, WHY IS DEFAULT FEMSHEP'S HAIR NOT AN OPTION?! BULLSHIT.

But overall, it's amazing. I love this demo.

I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favorite demo on the internet.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

The only thing Im gonna complain about is the hair style for fShep. Just... wtf. Is Bioware even trying anymore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

You mean the default or just the overall selection? I have no real beefs with the hairstyles. The all look like vast improvements over ME1 and ME2.

So has anyone noticed the differences in the animations from fShep and mShep?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2012)

.. an improvement.. 

Dem buns.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

>Judging from the CC



Everything always looks awful in the CCs. At least it doesn't look like just a mess of polygons now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

MFW Playing demo 




Krory said:


> This is the first time I've felt fully satisfied with a male character in Mass Effect.


 Meer is rocking his shit better then ever 





The Boss said:


> .. an improvement..
> 
> Dem buns.


 so many blatant military dress code violations.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Like being blonde. 

I've tried Infiltrator, Sentinel, Soldier, and Engineer. Vanguard only briefly. Gonna do an Adept then back to Infiltrator again because it's just SO SATISFYING.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Also, wish the multiplayer was up for the sheer fact of wanting to mess around with customization.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

oh so that's not just me for not having an origin account


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Considering it says that the servers are down... 

I also love how a FemShep without eyeliner doesn't look like a fucking retard anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering it says that the servers are down...


 Computers hate me, i don't believe what they tell me any more 

I wish you got bonuses for tor playing the demmo


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

So I see little difference between the Adept and Vanguard heavy melee - looks like Adept's is just open handed. Vanguard's I'm not sure - definitely not the same but it doesn't look like a punch - looks like one of those DBZ hand-implaing moves with the hand held straight out. 

My Isaac Shepard looks truly epic. I might change it up a bit on another import when I play since he looks older (obviously) so I'd like a more middle-aged (or slightly younger than Isaac) male Shepard as well. I'm also trying to think of other appearances to attempt. I did a Damon Baird Shepard but didn't turn out quite as well, but that's okay.

I might tweak my main Shep a bit as well.

How's everyone else's demo experiences going?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2012)

hey could i see baird shep?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll see if I can take a picture but I might also retry it. I went kind of quick with it so I'd like to take more time with it. I was mostly just trying to try all the classes and chose Baird as a Sentinel.

Going through a full Vanguard run right now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2012)

purple hair?

This ain't no Final Fantasy


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I like how Vanguard's new Nova attack isn't on a timer. So you can still use it, then use Unity or something or Biotic Charge or something else.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

I just tried making a new Baird. Looks decent in CC, need to check it in game.

If you want to take a look, Zen, and maybe try to fiddle with it, here's the code:

542.IKE.EHC.B15.F7W.16D.HJP.5CG.1PA.1F2.471.2


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Also, for shits and giggles, everyone post any differences you see in the animations for fShep and mShep. 

First thing that jumped out to me - in the beginning when Anderson makes a joke about Shepard being "soft around the edges," and pats him/her on the stomach... mShep touches his stomach with one hand, whereas fShep does it with both for some reason.

Also, when Shepard almost falls while shimmying across the thin floor area, Anderson reaches under the arm and holds him by the chest when it's a male. I need to double check but I thought Anderson just grabbed Shepard by the shoulder when it was a female.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

While you privileged peeps have been playing the demo, I have been finishing up my Worst Import Imaginable in ME1. It is so horrible. I killed everybody killable (minus Conrad). Now onto ME2 to do the same thing again!

This Shepard is going to be so fucked up.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Why would you do that?!  That's awful!

And hey, it's not much more of a wait. Two more days.

I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of marketplace goodies are going up on XBL as well.

I gotta say for the first time, it actually _looks_ - to me - like my Shepards belong in the game. They always stood out too much before as not being "right" but this game makes that no more. My Isaac and Damon Shepards specifically just look like they fit in.

I have to fiddle a bit more with my FemSheps, think I want to change my main's hairstyle and such.


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone input my face code into the demo.

Oh god.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Is that a funny?


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2012)

Moar like horror.


*Spoiler*: _ME2/1_ 











*Spoiler*: _Demo_


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, Shoko.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Lucky all of mine translated fine so far.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

@Circe YEAS I SAID THAT LOOKS BAD. REALLY BAD.


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol. I'm not sure why they changed the haircut to look like a cotton candy monster shat on her head.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine turned out ok, but I HATE THAT FUCKING HAIR STYLE. WHY DID THEY DO THAT TO IT. Looks like emo daddy hair. Gonna have to change some colors as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd be more concerned as to how she ended up with purple eyebrows, Circe.


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2012)

And lipstick. Especially that godawful colour.

Edit: 





> but I HATE THAT FUCKING HAIR STYLE. WHY DID THEY DO THAT TO IT. Looks like emo daddy hair.


Not sure. Even the hairline isn't anywhere close.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Feels bad man.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

I should try mine with the number 2 Complexion.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

733.EAJ.I19.W8D.LGG.1CW.1SD.781.J96.1A7.847.326

OMG Someone tell me how bad it is. I know my Shepard is slightly modded, so she probably won't look right at all.


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Feels bad man.


Real bad, man. 

Going to have to be bald and be done with it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> 733.EAJ.I19.W8D.LGG.1CW.1SD.781.J96.1A7.847.326
> 
> OMG Someone tell me how bad it is. I know my Shepard is slightly modded, so she probably won't look right at all.



Aside from the CC pushing out all of the hairstyles and her having gray eyebrows, she looks fine to me.  But we all know I have no standards. I'll let someone else take a picture because I'm too damn lazy to go find my phone. Though I can't tell you if it is similar to your character. 

Think it's time to try the demo on Insanity.

And baldShep is always the way to go.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Aside from the CC pushing out all of the hairstyles and her having gray eyebrows, she looks fine to me.  But we all know I have no standards. I'll let someone else take a picture because I'm too damn lazy to go find my phone. Though I can't tell you if it is similar to your character.




Gray eyebrows . Ah well an easy fix.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

Circe said:


> Moar like horror.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ME2/1_
> ...



She  went From black to Latino :amazed


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> Gray eyebrows . Ah well an easy fix.



Replace the 847 with an 846. That'll be black eyebrows.

The make-up doesn't look as noticeable (eyeshadow and lipstick) but then again nothing in BioWare's character creators ever look like the end product in gameplay.  Skintone looks a little darker but then I always thought overall skintone looks darker in the CC than in the game, even in ME2.

And again as mentioned (and as you can see in the picture TB posted earlier), the hairstyles all look much poofier in the CC but I don't think it looks that bad in-game. They eyes look a little lighter (but again, I - personally - think they end up looking darker in-game... my Shepard has really light, pale blue eyes but they look much darker in-game).

What did you mod with the character? 

@Zen - Did you try that Baird Shep yet?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

I will as soon as Spartacus is over.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

It seriously looks like Kaidan has a lazy eye in the intro. 

And yet he's still hotter than Ashley.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> The make-up doesn't look as noticeable (eyeshadow and lipstick) but then again nothing in BioWare's character creators ever look like the end product in gameplay.  Skintone looks a little darker but then I always thought overall skintone looks darker in the CC than in the game, even in ME2.
> 
> And again as mentioned (and as you can see in the picture TB posted earlier), the hairstyles all look much poofier in the CC but I don't think it looks that bad in-game. They eyes look a little lighter (but again, I - personally - think they end up looking darker in-game... my Shepard has really light, pale blue eyes but they look much darker in-game).
> 
> What did you mod with the character?



I modded her lips. The pale lip color in ME2 was crazy pale. With the exception of two, all the lip colors were pretty bad actually. I was never big on makeup anyway. I like my Shepard being a soldier.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> I modded her lips. The pale lip color in ME2 was crazy pale. With the exception of two, all the lip colors were pretty bad actually. *I was never big on makeup anyway. I like my Shepard being a soldier.*



Same. Too many super models trying to save the galaxy it seems.  I only used the very vaguest of eyeshadow for mine because the option with none just makes FemShep look retarded. Like, "LOLOLOL U R UGLAY WITOUT MAKEUPZ."

Thankfully, it looks much better in ME3 without having that so I can finally put it to the way it was meant to be.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

is there an easy way to get my fac codes or do i really have to sit through the intro for each shep?


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> is there an easy way to get my fac codes or do i really have to sit through the intro for each shep?



Huh? The face code is on the squad menu.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

The entry for character creation as at the very start of the demo. There's no "intro" to go through to get to the CC.

EDIT: Err... or yeah, what Hana said. Think I might've misunderstood.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

My brother said Wrex sounds like John Goodman.

Now I can't un-hear it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> Huh? The face code is on the squad menu.



is it really?

god i am unobservant.

@ Krory it looks good, though the face is a little fat


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> My brother said Wrex sounds like John Goodman.
> 
> Now I can't un-hear it.



Dose this help?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. I considered thinning it out but I dunno, just seemed strangely appropriate having him beefcaked out in the face. 

My Isaac Shepard will definitely be my main male. Love the way he turned out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

hehe i gotcha

also its hard to see his goatee


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, that was one problem I had. I thought about making it darker but looking at Gears 3 stuff, it's all pale blonde so... maybe if the skin was a touch darker but not sure how it'd look in-game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah the shades in this cc suck i tried to make a Ginger and he sucked


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll have to use someone's ME2 data, don't have any saves myself. :/


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish I could have a volus crew member. Yes their short, snarky little bastards, but I'm missing someone like that who's good with managing our resources. And in battle, instead of using guns he'd ride a robot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

so... some thing is wrong with my me2, i cant  get a look at my face codes...looks like have to wait till march to see my main shep...


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2012)

2 more days. ghhhhhhrrrrrrrrffffffffff

*foams at the mouth*


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2012)

Just saw the fem Shep trailer. Bioware really does love it's two steps from hell...


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah the shades in this cc suck i tried to make a Ginger and he sucked



Try harder. As always with a BioWare game, everything in the CC looks nothing like it really does in game. Which is a good thing since the CCs always look bad.




Zen-aku said:


> so... some thing is wrong with my me2, i cant  get a look at my face codes...looks like have to wait till march to see my main shep...



Your ME2 doesn't have a pause menu? 

I do believe it's time to try Insanity.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 12, 2012)

Default Male Shep for me, and the only thing I changed on my FemShp was her hair,eyes,and put some make-up on her.

Anyways, I got Morinth for the first time today. I have yet to test her.

All I have to do is Jack's Loyalty mission, get the IFF, and do Legion's Loyalty mission. Then Suicide Mission.

Then I will be done with Mass Effect until I get ME 3.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> 733.EAJ.I19.W8D.LGG.1CW.1SD.781.J96.1A7.847.326
> 
> OMG Someone tell me how bad it is. I know my Shepard is slightly modded, so she probably won't look right at all.



Here you go. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Here you go. :33



But... the last four sets of digits aren't even the same.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Also to amend my previous statement... the scene where Shepard almost falls - Anderson pushes mShep back against his chest. He pulls fShep back by the back of her shirt. 

AND I CAN'T GET THAT SLIDING MOVE DOWN. I'VE DONE IT LIKE TWICE.


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2012)

you guys got the early access or what?


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Muk said:


> you guys got the early access or what?



There were codes that gave people early access to the demo, several places were giving them out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

The music when watching the Reaper blow up the ships with all the civilians (including the little kid) just makes me want to cry. 

Also, yesterday my pre-order was completely paid off so now I just need to pick it up.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Well at least Insanity alerted me to another mechanic - you can now revive your teammates without even using Unity. Just go up to them and hit A and a little timer will come up and VOILA! Revived, no Medi-Gel used.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> But... the last four sets of digits aren't even the same.


She said her's was mod a bit. So Im guessing the numbers will change to the system default when mods are used.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

But I entered the numbers she posted and they stayed exactly the same and actually _looked_ like hers.  She said all she modded was the lip color.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> But I entered the numbers she posted and they stayed exactly the same and actually _looked_ like hers.  She said all she modded was the lip color.



Was it? IDK bro. You should post the one you did. I typed it in exactly as she had it.. so no clue why my xbox would change the code.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Fine, I will as soon as I finish this Insanity run.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's what I got for Hana. As I said, the eyebrows look gray and I'm not sure if the lipstick matches to what she had originally wanted. And the eyeshadow is less noticeable (thankfully since FemSheps with eyeshadow look like hookers 90% of the time).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen Hana's Shepard.. so IDK what her real Shepard looks like. 

BTW PLAYING DEMO ALL DAY ERRY DAY.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

She posted the picture from ME2 shortly after the code:



Have you tried Insanity yet?  It makes the game a bajillion times more fun. I also love how your squadmates don't die every forty seconds anymore. On Insanity, I only had Liara go down once (and I love that you can pick them up without needing to use Unity and a Medi-Gel anymore!).


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here's what I got for Hana. As I said, the eyebrows look gray and I'm not sure if the lipstick matches to what she had originally wanted. And the eyeshadow is less noticeable (thankfully since FemSheps with eyeshadow look like hookers 90% of the time).



MY BABY! <3333333 :33 Both of you thanks for taking pictures! I have a few things to fix it seems. The eyes look a bit too far apart. The jaw, the chin. The lips are shitty pale again. Those gray eyebrows. I'm not so big on the lumpy bun; I might have to go ponytail. 

Two more days.....


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

The gray eyebrows are simple enough - just turn the eyebrow counter one back and they will be black.

The ponytail has some loose strands in it now and all of the pulled-back styles look lumpy in the back in character creator but I think they look fine in-game (hell, almost all of the hairstyles look off to me in the CC but fine in the game).

The whole facial structure for mine doesn't seem quite as normal. It took away some of the qualities I liked about her (semi-man jaw and this weird flat-looking nose) but she's still recognizable as my Shepard and I still love it.  I'm debating changing the hair-style for sheer RP purposes (like, "Welp... been out of work for like two months time for a change of pace.")


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to admit... when I first started playing and saw the ship flying through the air and how jarring it was, bouncing around and shaking, I was like... "Dude, this animation sucks... what happened?"

Then I saw it was the kid playing with a toy. Then it was like, "Ohhh... oh that poor kid..."


----------



## Amuro (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm going to admit... when I first started playing and saw the ship flying through the air and how jarring it was, bouncing around and shaking, I was like... "Dude, this animation sucks... what happened?"
> 
> Then I saw it was the kid playing with a toy. Then it was like, "Ohhh... oh that poor kid..."



 same thing happened to me "damn...this doesn't look better than ME2 at all"

The skybox in the first segment is amazing, i literally stopped in awe to watch the reapers do their thing.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot of kids have died already, and not just humans....


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Seriously, once you get to the radio with Anderson (where you find the Avenger AR), don't use the radio. Just stop there by the shoreline and look up. Look around. It's simple amazing, I was absolutely awestruck.

THOUGH I STILL CAN'T GET THE SLIDE TO WORK.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2012)

Game of the year/decade.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well at least Insanity alerted me to another mechanic - you can now revive your teammates without even using Unity. Just go up to them and hit A and a little timer will come up and VOILA! Revived, no Medi-Gel used.



That's 10x better than using medi-gel. I hated having to use medi-gel as a part of my powers (Especially when I really wanted to use warp on heavily armored enemies). Pain in the ass sometimes .


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnum - Unity is no longer on a shared cooldown, either.

It seems that Unity and the new powers (Nova for Vanguard, Sentry Turret for Engineer, and all the grenades for other classes) don't have a cooldown (exception being Nova - it's cooldown is however long it takes for your barrier to recharge but you don't need a full barrier to use it).

Also, it seems health does not regenerate again like in ME1. There's like five bars and if one of those bars is, say, only half full then it will regenerate to a full bar... but if you get down to three bars of health, then the only way to regenerate is using Unity it seems (well, it's called First Aid now again).


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

I need to rage for a second. So I have been working on my worst possible import into ME3, and Miranda just won't fucking die. I'm too lazy to do the suicide mission all over again.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Samara and Kasumi!? That's who you keep alive?!

Also, find this on BioWare's Forums:

_-She cannot be sent through the vents (even though she is a Sentinel)
-She cannot be used as an escort
-She cannot be taken away by the seeker swarms and left for dead
-She can survive the shot in the gut as Second Fire Team Leader even if non-loyal
-She can survive 'holding the line' even as non-loyal (unless Mordin and Tali are gone)

The best way to kill her is to bring her to fight with the Reaper (non-loyal) or have her hold the line by herself._


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Magnum - Unity is no longer on a shared cooldown, either.
> 
> .



Fucking sweet :33.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Samara and Kasumi!? That's who you keep alive?!
> [/I]



Worst possible import. Those two will most likely have the least positive effect on ME3. Besides...that's not Samara 

I wonder if Morinth can survive hold the line with Mordin then. I'll try it later.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

On order the top highest defenses are...

1. Grunt
2. Zaeed
3. Thane
4. Legion
5. Morinth/Samara

So in theory, if she's loyal, then it's possible I think.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody else notice the little kid running into the building when Anderson shouts about the Husks? missed it the first time i played.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed it during my Insanity playthrough earlier.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Magnum - Unity is no longer on a shared cooldown, either.
> 
> It seems that Unity and the new powers (Nova for Vanguard, Sentry Turret for Engineer, and all the grenades for other classes) don't have a cooldown (exception being Nova - it's cooldown is however long it takes for your barrier to recharge but you don't need a full barrier to use it).
> 
> Also, it seems health does not regenerate again like in ME1. There's like five bars and if one of those bars is, say, only half full then it will regenerate to a full bar... but if you get down to three bars of health, then the only way to regenerate is using Unity it seems (well, it's called First Aid now again).


What about Tech Armor's cool down?

And what is this Nova?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

> There are eight days until pitchers and catchers report to spring training in baseball. More importantly, there are 24 until Shepard, Alenko and Liara report for duty in Mass Effect 3.



Looks like _someone_ out there kept Kaidan alive.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 12, 2012)

My hype has hit the d-d-danger zone!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XvmdAGlVks[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, I really want M4 to show up in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Butcher said:


> What about Tech Armor's cool down?
> 
> And what is this Nova?



Tech Armor is part of the main cool-down still. Also people are bitching because you have to hit Y to detonate the armor manually now - it doesn't go off automatically.

But that also means you can detonate it early if you'd like.

And Nova is the new Vanguard ability (everyone gets one: Sentinels have Lift Grenades I believe it is, Adepts have Cluster Biotic Grenades, Infiltrator has Sticky Grenades, Engineers have a Sentry Turret, Soldiers have Frag Grenades, and Vanguards have Nova).

Nova is a biotic ground punch that sends all enemies around you to the ground. It uses up your Barrier so when you do it you're vulnerable. HOWEVER, it has no cooldown (only as long as it takes for your Barrier to come back up - and you don't need a full barrier to do it), and it's not linked to any other cooldown so you can do Nova and then a Biotic Charge immediately after.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

> Preston Watamaniuk @PWatamaniuk
> 
> Just soloed to wave 8 with a level 2 Engineer in #ME3 MP. Lot's of luck involved there I think.



Nerf Engineer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2012)

I was hoping that the Engineer's Turret would be the one that the Cerberus Engineers made.  

So far, Vanguard is my favorite class, followed by Soldier.  I'm not really ranking Infiltrator yet, because there weren't any Sniper Rifles in the demo that you could use.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Even without sniper rifles, I dominated as an Infiltrator.  Insanity was still easy mode.

>Tactical Cloak
>Heavy melee
>Singularity and Concussive Shot for backup to sneak away


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

>People playing the demo
>People enjoying the demo

:ultimateenvymodeactivate


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Your ME2 doesn't have a pause menu?
> 
> I do believe it's time to try Insanity.



of course it dose i went to the squad screen and its just the powers


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

And there's no "Identity Code" in bright orange letters right above the name and level?

Must be one of those defective copies. 

@EG - Eh, day after tomorrow and you'll get it, too. I'm wondering if us with early access get MP on 14th or 17th.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be at school the whole day.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> And there's no "Identity Code" in bright orange letters right above the name and level?
> 
> Must be one of those defective copies.



tell me your just trolling


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends. About which part?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

there being defective copies that  fuck up that bad....


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I was trolling.

I was fucking with you.

It was that or facepalm. I don't feel like hitting myself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2012)

whew..iam gonna try re-installing it on my hardrive i had to move that hardrive to a new xbox recently that might be why i am having problems


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 12, 2012)

This is one time where being part of the PC master race is a drag.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Tech Armor is part of the main cool-down still. Also people are bitching because you have to hit Y to detonate the armor manually now - it doesn't go off automatically.
> 
> But that also means you can detonate it early if you'd like.
> 
> ...


...Vanguard still sounds like it is on the verge of death as always.

I'll just combine it with Charge, it'll get my barrier going.

I like it !


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2012)

So just in case people were in doubt and worried about a delay...

Mass Effect 3 has officially gone gold.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 12, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> My hype has hit the d-d-danger zone!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XvmdAGlVks[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yeah, I really want M4 to show up in ME3.



Great track.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! Plus, the Faunts have a track in the ME3 demo!


----------



## Bluth (Feb 12, 2012)

Played the demo as a Engineer today, not much of a fan, the turret didn't really seem that useful to me, it doesn't fire enough it seems like to me.  I liked playing as a sentinal, infiltrator and adept more, still have to do vanguard and soldier.

Also I have to say actually playing it, the two heavy melees that feel the best are the sentinel with it's double cross sword swipe or the adept with the biotic FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Has ME3 gone gold yet?


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 12, 2012)

I am in no rush to play the demo.  At least that is what I tell myself.  Oh well I can always distract myself with ME2.  I decided to go ahead and make a new character.  I so far like what I have done, I just have decide on the hair. I may just stay with the shaved look.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2012)

Holly shit vanguard dosen't suck any more


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 13, 2012)

The charge/shockwave combo is awesome from what I hear.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Has ME3 gone gold yet?



Think I read in an earlier post that it has gone gold.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Holly shit vanguard dosen't suck any more



Vanguard never sucked. 
Actually Vangaurd was the best class for CQC killing and speed running entire play throughs 
Learn to play the class correctly before making silly comments.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

I always did the fastest runs as Soldier.  Use the Adrenaline Rush where it reduces the damage you take along with Warp Ammo seemed to be the best combination for me.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I always did the fastest runs as Soldier.  Use the Adrenaline Rush where it reduces the damage you take along with Warp Ammo seemed to be the best combination for me.



Vanguard is still faster:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lek_gn3h6oc[/YOUTUBE]

I charge to the end of the level and defeat the boss in 58 seconds solo

Link me your speed run of the geth col boss on Haelstrom :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Vanguard never sucked.
> Actually Vangaurd was the best class for CQC killing and speed running entire play throughs
> Learn to play the class correctly before making silly comments.



i do  play the class correctly, dosen't stop vangaurd from getting shot in the ass more then any other class that it makes u wanna chuck the controller


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

I have speed ran an insanity playthrough with vanguard in 20 hours doing all missions barring 3 or 4 anomalies while only dying 3 times
Twice on Horizon and once on the collector ship vs the Praetorian  [since you cant charge the fucker]

Play it better 

Also, in all of my gaming I have never thrown a controller in rage.


----------



## Hana (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

so thanks to my job at gamestop i got a LOAD of Mass effect Swag  


Including a massive Sheploo poster, N7 flag, Oversized ME3 display box, and a ME3 Launch tshirt


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 13, 2012)

I want the random stuff like statues and posters so bad.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 13, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The charge/shockwave combo is awesome from what I hear.


Alright, Vanguard is definitely going to be my main's new class in ME 3.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg1ElmVQ2pw[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of Inception.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 13, 2012)

You can already tell the soundtrack is going to be amazing.  Demo has basically confirmed this.  I can only imagine the music during the more emotional moments.  The music from the start up screen sounds like something from Halo: Reach, which is appropriate considering the two games are very similar in their settings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



One cool thing that I've noticed in the demo is that at first you sort of assume all the flames that are raining down on Earth are Reapers entering the atmosphere, but when you leave Earth at the end you realize that at least part of those flame or even all of them at this point are actually the wreckage from the Alliance fleet stationed above Earth.


----------



## Magoichi (Feb 13, 2012)

Bluth said:


> The music from the start up screen sounds like something from Halo: Reach, which is appropriate considering the two games are very similar in their settings.



hehe I wonder if Earth will succumb to a similar fate.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 13, 2012)

Magoichi said:


> hehe I wonder if Earth will succumb to a similar fate.



It's probably a possible outcome, I'm guessing at the very least every major city will be turned to a pile of rubble or worse.  

When you think about it, there's going to be an incredible amount of death in this game, I'm also thinking we'll be seeing destruction on a scale that is almost unheard of in a game considering we'll be visiting the major planets that will all be under threat or worse, and that's not even considering the space battles.  

In other games you are fighting for a city, country, or even a world, in ME3 you're fighting for the galaxy, plus you actually see all of these different places as opposed to other galaxy saving games like Halo for instance.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually here is a couple of secretly hush hush spoilers that will ruin the game for you

Let me say that again

RUIN THE GAME FOR YOU

You think the spoilers of the entire game was bad before?
You have another thing coming.
Open the spoilers. 
I dare ya. 


*Spoiler*: _Massive Finale Spoilers_ 




*Spoiler*: _You have come this far but you can still turn back_ 




Mainly the spoilers at it's base:
Shepard can die in *TWO DIFFERENT PARTS OF THE STORY.*
Earth can/will be routed/lost.
Even if the Reapers are defeated another alien species might end up attacking earth if you were not diplomatic to them. 

You can lose the Earth however *the game continues* after that however Shepard has better chance of dying in the finale. You still have to kill the reapers but Shepard will more than likely die.

Even if you save the Earth, Shepard can still die.

Another fun thing: Even if you save Earth from the reapers certain various Alien species might be inclined to finish the job the reapers started depending on your views/decisions towards aliens. 

So basically Paragon is the only _"Fool Proof"_ way to make sure that like oh...
Let's say the batarians don't attack earth after the Reapers nearly raze it.


----------



## Hana (Feb 13, 2012)

Ugh. Why would you even post something like that? I'm not going to look but still I like seeing speculation.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Hoho, those spoilers look really interesting.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2012)

man, everyone is a dick in the future.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hoho, those spoilers look really interesting.





Nightblade said:


> man, everyone is a dick in the future.



It's aint easy being Shep D:


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

I already got spoiled a lot for ME3 by a loud mouthed friend. Either way highly interesting stuff there. Can't wait for the whingers post release.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2012)

So much spoilers.  Gonna have to black out.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

HEY BOSS DID YOU HEAR THAT


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Actually here is a couple of secretly hush hush spoilers that will ruin the game for you
> 
> Let me say that again
> 
> ...



I love this spoiler almost as much as I love Taffy. And I'm a man who loves his taffy.

The Boss: About time you return, as for your sig. It's wrong. Unless they made it March 4th, it's March 6th otherwise. Until then...

552 hours or 33,120 minutes or just over 1,987,000 seconds until Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who's bummed out that Bioware just copy-pasted Sovereign a few hundred times?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally, I never gave it much thought.  I guess it would have been too much work to differentiate all of the Reapers.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 13, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Am I the only one who's bummed out that Bioware just copy-pasted Sovereign a few hundred times?



A little, they've broken canon more than a few times.  For instance a Dreadnaught shouldn't be allowed to enter atmosphere but we see one destroyed in the demon on Earth, the Reapers are supposed to assume the same design as the body type of whatever species they come from (Human reaper in ME2).  

I think it was just too much work to have a bunch of unique designs which would have to be given their own animations.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I ain't reading shit.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

I read the spoilers but it was something i already could have surmised on my own, you dont get to make decisions like that without consequences


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

Bluth said:


> the Reapers are supposed to assume the same design as the body type of whatever species they come from (Human reaper in ME2).
> 
> I think it was just too much work to have a bunch of unique designs which would have to be given their own animations.



I'm pretty sure that I've read or heard somewhere that the squid-like appearance that we all associate with Reapers is just a "shell".  It's almost like the Reapers are inside a ship.  That's probably how BioWare got around having to make so many different designs.

Or I could just be crazy...but I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere.  I'll try to find that article/video when I have some free time.

Edit:  Found it.  

*Why do most of the Reapers we?ve seen so far have similar insect-like appearances? The human Reaper looked different, but otherwise it seems like the Reapers mainly build themselves out of bugs. Is that correct?*
_
The exterior of the Reapers does follow a similar pattern, an efficient design for the purpose they were created for. However each Reaper is created from a unique species, and as we saw at the end of Mass Effect 2, the core of each Reaper is designed in the likeness of that species._


----------



## Bluth (Feb 13, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've read or heard somewhere that the squid-like appearance that we all associate with Reapers is just a "shell".  It's almost like the Reapers are inside a ship.  That's probably how BioWare got around having to make so many different designs.
> 
> Or I could just be crazy...but I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere.  I'll try to find that article/video when I have some free time.
> 
> ...



Well that's convenient, I don't really have a problem with it, I'm not like one of those people on BSN who complain you can't holster your weapon and then claim to cancel their pre-order based upon thermal clips and hair customization


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

Im confused. 


Some sites are saying the demo are saying that if you didnt play Battlefield 3 you wont get access until the 17th, yet other sites are saying everyone gets access tomorrow


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

What in the name of fuck did I just read of my receipt?!!!

I just figured out that my copy of Mass Effect 3 doesn't arrive in the mail until the goddamned 15th ! The damn 15th .

Why in the hell does my family have to buy Wal-Mart gift cards? I wanted fucking cash so I could pre-order from Gamestop. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu-!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Since I've already played the demo like twenty times, I'm most looking forward to the new avatar stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

But there's going to be a slight issue if they have a Tactical Cloak avatar prop. Because I went through all that trouble (read: None) for the Normandy.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2012)

its the 14th already, why can't i dl the demo


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> its the 14th already, why can't i dl the demo



Because it's not the 14th American. 

I'll admit I'm somewhat disappointed with the demo but again... my beef is with the DEMO. All of the mechanics that are there and everything are great, it's just the demo lacks some stuff from the full game I'd like to just try (armor/weapon customization, sniper rifles, more team members - namely Vega or Kaidan). But overall, still very groovy. And very short, but eh.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> What in the name of fuck did I just read of my receipt?!!!
> 
> I just figured out that my copy of Mass Effect 3 doesn't arrive in the mail until the goddamned 15th ! The damn 15th .
> 
> Why in the hell does my family have to buy Wal-Mart gift cards? I wanted fucking cash so I could pre-order from Gamestop. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu-!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

God, why couldn't they have just given you a sniper rifle?!


----------



## Butcher (Feb 13, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> What in the name of fuck did I just read of my receipt?!!!
> 
> I just figured out that my copy of Mass Effect 3 doesn't arrive in the mail until the goddamned 15th ! The damn 15th .
> 
> Why in the hell does my family have to buy Wal-Mart gift cards? I wanted fucking cash so I could pre-order from Gamestop. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu-!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn it bro .

Damn it!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

HOW ARE YOU PLAYING THE DEMO


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

A Facebook app did an early access thing, but only for the single-player.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Fiona said:


> HOW ARE YOU PLAYING THE DEMO


 They got some early access codes from doing a contest. 


Fuck you Jena . Fuck you .


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

so does everyone get access tomorrow?


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Everyone gets access to the single-player demo tomorrow.

Battlefield 3 people get both single-player and multi-player tomorrow.

Everyone else gets access to the multi-player on the 17th.

Also again for you XBox Live peoples - there will be new Mass Effect 3 avatar items up tomorrow as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Fiona said:


> so thanks to my job at gamestop i got a LOAD of Mass effect Swag
> 
> 
> Including a massive Sheploo poster, N7 flag, Oversized ME3 display box, and a ME3 Launch tshirt



My birthday is next month, what do I get?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

My birthday is uhhhhhhhhhhh next next month...............what do I get?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

So for the people who got early access through the UK FaceBook, we don't get multiplayer until the 17th?


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

That's right, FH. I haven't read the official statement but from what I DID read, people are saying BioWare has confirmed that these people don't get early MP access.

ME3's servers are officially up finally, though.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 13, 2012)

Done with my last playthrough of ME 2.

FemShep's speeches didn't sound as epic as MaleShep's was.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm fine with that.  Just means that I won't be distracted and playing Multiplayer when I should be studying for my midterm.  It'll be nice to play the multiplayer after my midterm is over.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

"Tell your friends we're coming for 'em."

I still have a lot of playthroughs of ME2 to do... but just too busy.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

My newest playthrough is DEF gonna be my new canon femshep  




She is Beautiful :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

I liked how my main looked kinda wonky. The weird nose, the semi-man jaw. MADE HER FEEL REAL whereas everyone has to be a super-model with bright lipstick and eyeshadow and perfectly symmetrical facial features.

Though the translation into ME3 makes her look more pretty and I still need to pick a new hairstyle. She's definitely my main (she's my Infiltrator, too!) but I still can't fully decide if I want my main playthrough (my "canon") one to be the one with Kaidan or Ashley alive. Ashley's appearance kind of rubbed off on me, but Kaidan does looke really awesome now and the voice-acting has DEFINITELY taken a step up. Very good.

I also have to decide if my canon playthrough is the one where I re-romanced Liara, or broke it off with her (but still have the option of rekindling it in ME3). I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

/Made hers look like a super model


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

No judging. 

But my ex did make an interesting point. "Where does she find the time to put on so much make-up?! Is she like: 'Kaidan, watch my back, I've got to re-apply!'?"


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

I just gave her dark eye shadow 



Also 


>Implying that Kaidan was ever in my party past the citadel


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

It was a joke on the demoralization of women as authority figures or those of strong body and mind... that only a MAN could watch her back as she does her womanly thing. 

So, what kind of swag are you going to get me, Fi-Oh-Na?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2012)

NONE  


all mines 



ALL OF IT


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2012)

I kept Kaidan in my party for almost the entire game in one playthrough...I wanted that achievement.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Not even for an early birthday gift?  And here I thought you loved me.

But I kid, I kid.  ME3 is my birthday gift!

EDIT: BOOYAH. Post 10,000.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

10k posts wooot


    Look at all the fucks that Salarian gives. Zero. Also Shepard learned how to fly. Duh


> Salarian’s just on the extranet.
> 
> “lol getting blow up with commander shep txt it. “


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

FUCK YOU KOOOOOOOREY 10K01 IS WHERE IT'S AT


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess you put more posts in this thread than anyone.

With your long winded ass paragraphs and essays and shit.


You deserve it, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

